# la blague du lundi



## Alex666 (16 Décembre 2002)

Si les OS (Operating System) étaient des voitures... 
Comment vous iriez faire vos courses avec:  

MS-DOS: Vous montez dans la voiture et essayez de vous souvenir où vous avez mis vos clefs.  

Windows: Vous montez dans la voiture et allez jusqu'à l'hypermarché très lentement parce qu'un train de marchandise est accroché à l'arrière de la voiture.  

Macintosh Système 7: Vous montez dans la voiture pour aller à l'hypermarché, mais la voiture vous conduit toute seule à l'église.  

UNIX: Vous montez dans la voiture et tapez GREP HYPERMARCHÉ. Après avoir atteint la vitesse de 400 km/h en route, vous arrivez chez le coiffeur.  

Windows NT: Vous montez dans la voiture et écrivez une lettre qui demande à "Aller faire ses courses". Puis vous sortez de la voiture et postez la lettre à votre tableau de bord.  

BeOS: Vous allez à l'hypermarché à pied avec Jean-Louis Gassée, qui vous explique comment la vie sera formidable quand vous irez faire vos courses en volant dans les airs.  

OS/2: Après avoir rempli votre réservoir de 30 000 litres de super, vous montez dans la voiture avec une escorte motocycliste et en suivant la fanfare municipale.  

A mi-chemin, la voiture explose en tuant tout le monde dans la ville.  

S/36 SSP [mainframe]: Vous montez dans la voiture et conduisez jusqu'à l'hypermarché. À mi-chemin, vous tombez en panne d'essence.  



Si les OS étaient des compagnies aériennes... 

DOS Air:  

Les passagers vont sur la piste de décollage, s'accrochent à une partie de l'avion, le poussent jusqu'à ce qu'il décolle, sautent dedans, puis sautent dehors quand il retouche le sol. Ils se réaccrochent à l'avion, le repoussent jusqu'à ce qu'il redécolle, ressautent dedans, puis ressautent dehors quand il... 

Mac Airways: 

Les hôtesses, les stewards, et les pilotes se ressemblent tous et agissent tous de la même manière. Quand vous posez des questions sur le vol, ils répondent "Vous ne voulez pas savoir, vous n'avez aucun besoin de savoir, et voulez-vous bien retourner à votre siège pour voir le film". 

Windows Airlines: 

Le terminal est très propre, les hôtesses courtoises, les pilotes capables. La flotte d'avions est immense. Votre jet décolle sans une secousse, passe au dessus des nuages, et, à 20 000 pieds explose sans crier gare. 

OS/2 Skyways: 

Le terminal est presque vide. Seuls quelques passagers éventuels tournent en rond. Une hôtesse annonce qu'un vol vient juste de décoller, bien qu'il n'y ait aucun avion sur les pistes. Le personnel de la compagnie s'excuse abondamment à voix feutrée auprès des clients out en faisant remarquer de temps en temps la puissance des jets de la flotte. Ils disent aux passagers comment leur vol sera formidable sur les nouveaux jets, et ajoutent qu'ils seront bien plus en sécurité que sur Windows Airlines; mais ajoutent encore que les passagers devront attendre un tout petit peu que les techniciens aient fini les systèmes de vol. Peut-être jusqu'à fin 2000. Peut-être plus longtemps encore. 

Fly Windows NT: 


Les passagers amènent leur siège jusqu'au tarmac et les placent sur la silhouette d'un avion dessiné sur le sol. Ils s'assoient, donnent des coups d'aile avec leurs bras, et font le bruit des réacteurs avec la bouche, comme si ils volaient. 

Unix Express: 

Les passagers amènent une pièce de l'avion et une boite à outils avec eux à l'aéroport. Ils se rassemblent sur le tarmac, en discutant sur le type d'avion qu'ils vont construire. Les passagers se divisent en petits groupes pour construire différents appareils, mais ils leur donnent à tous le même nom. 

Seul quelques passagers atteignent leur destination, mais tous croient être arrivés. 

Be World Airlines: 

Les hôtesses de la compagnie sont les plus belles. Les vols sont censés être les plus rapides, mais quand les passagers s'adressent aux hôtesses de la compagnie pour acquérir un ticket, on leur répond que le nouveau carburant utilisé pour faire voler les avions n'est pas encore tout à fait bien adapté aux moteurs existant. 

Les passagers sont conviés à regarder le prototype faire des loopings au dessus de l'aéroport.  



Amiga Oldlines:  

Le nombre de passagers diminue, attiré par les supersoniques des autres compagnies. Le personnel de la compagnie a mystérieusement disparu. Chaque passager amène son turbo et bricole les vieux biplans de la compagnie, puis s'envole joyeusement.  



















++Alex


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

Une blonde decide un beau jour de se mettre a l'equitation, bien qu'elle n'ait aucune experience de ce sport.
Elle grimpe donc sur le cheval, sans aucune aide ni supervision. Lorsque le cheval se met a galoper, la blonde n'est pas tres stable et commence a glisser de sa selle. Terrorisee, elle essaie de s'accrocher a la criniere du cheval, mais sans succes. Elle essaie alors d'agripper le cou du cheval, mais continue a glisser. Le cheval continue de galoper avec energie, apparemment insensible a la situation precaire de sa cavaliere.
La blonde lache finalement prise, esperant tomber en douceur sous le cheval sans se faire pietiner, mais son pied reste coince dans l'etrier, ce qui la place dans une situation encore plus epineuse... Sa tete cogne plusieurs fois le sol. Elle est au bord de l'evanouissement quand, par miracle, le directeur du supermarche la remarque et debranche la prise.


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une p'tite blague de temps en temps, ça fait du bien...


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

Surtout quand c'est les autres qui paient


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Surtout quand c'est les autres qui paient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu remplaces par blonde par belge, suisse, lyonnais ou parisien, c'est toujours aussi drôle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que je vais encore me faire de nombreux amis !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

parisien, je trouve pas ça drôle


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ben tu remplaces par blonde par belge, suisse, lyonnais ou parisien, c'est toujours aussi drôle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que je vais encore me faire de nombreux amis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Savoyard ça marche aussi


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* 

Savoyard ça marche aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais ça marche pas avec les haut-savoyards !


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

Je parie que tu as un autocollant  _"In tartiflette we trust"_ collé au pare-choc de ta voiture


----------



## Alex666 (17 Décembre 2002)

! ATTENTION LE FOUTAGE DE GUEULE DU HAUT SAVOYARD EST INTERDIT !!!!

(tartiflette: plat excellent créer par nous pour nous et qu'on a laissé gouter aux autres)

l'autocollant c'est :" in reblochon we trust"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * parisien, je trouve pas ça drôle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ? les parisiens ne sont plus drôles ??
Mais que fait Sarkozy ?

Quant aux fanatiques du reblochon, de la tartiflette et autres fondues savoyardes, je les somme d'entendre enfin la parole divine en écoutant  Aligot Éléments 

Chacun sa purée et les vaches seront bien gardées


----------



## Alex666 (17 Décembre 2002)

alligot element direct from the Cantal ???

hummm c bon ca...


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr />* ! ATTENTION LE FOUTAGE DE GUEULE DU HAUT SAVOYARD EST INTERDIT !!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est lui qu'a commencé !!!


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* 

C'est lui qu'a commencé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

alleï boye don un ti coud blein, ço iroa mio apreï va !


----------



## Yip (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Quant aux fanatiques du reblochon, de la tartiflette et autres fondues savoyardes, je les somme d'entendre enfin la parole divine en écoutant  Aligot Éléments 

Chacun sa purée et les vaches seront bien gardées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>




Snif, snif, j'ai été attiré dans ce post par une odeur de fromage fondu...

Quoi ! on y parle de fondue, mon plat préféré ! et de tartiflette, mmmh, MacG c'est de plus en plus génial. Maintenant ça sent bon !


----------



## maousse (17 Décembre 2002)

L'accessoire indispensable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci bateman pour la découverte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

Avons nous le droit de rire le mardi, en relisant la blague du lundi


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Avons nous le droit de rire le mardi, en relisant la blague du lundi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était la blague du mardi ?!


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Avons nous le droit de rire le mardi, en relisant la blague du lundi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veux-tu bien corriger tes copies au lieu de te laisser distraire par des relents d'arrière-cuisine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Bebert va se ronger les ongles, ça va lui couper l'appétit


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Veux-tu bien corriger tes copies au lieu de te laisser distraire par des relents d'arrière-cuisine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon, Bebert va se ronger les ongles, ça va lui couper l'appétit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Trop tard, j'ai fondue. Va falloir me ramasser à la raclette !


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Trop tard, j'ai fondue. Va falloir me ramasser à la raclette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Quel S'aligot !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

C'était la blague du mardi ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas seulement, elle peut tenir une semaine, et en rajoutant la date on boucle une année, c'est très économique


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

Bon alors voici une autre ch'tite blague pour tenir jusqu'à lundi prochain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23 heures, un mec hurle a la fenetre dans une cite HLM a l'adresse d'un de ses copains au 4e etage :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj ...
* Eh, Manu, ... un oinj !
Manu ne repond pas et l'autre insiste :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj !
Le juif du 3e etage intervient alors :
* Oh, silence, c'est Kippour !
Et l'autre de repondre :
* C'est pour ouam !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Trop tard, j'ai fondue. Va falloir me ramasser à la raclette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vas pas nous en faire un fromage


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas pas nous en faire un fromage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est pas frais.
A force de l'asticoter


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* Bon alors voici une autre ch'tite blague pour tenir jusqu'à lundi prochain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23 heures, un mec hurle a la fenetre dans une cite HLM a l'adresse d'un de ses copains au 4e etage :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj ...
* Eh, Manu, ... un oinj !
Manu ne repond pas et l'autre insiste :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj !
Le juif du 3e etage intervient alors :
* Oh, silence, c'est Kippour !
Et l'autre de repondre :
* C'est pour ouam !











*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Il est pas frais.
A force de l'asticoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ça c'est depuis qu'il est entré en religion, il s'est fait pasteurisé


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

ça c'est depuis qu'il est entré en religion, il s'est fait pasteurisé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et comme il a tout cochonné, il va falloir que ce fil soit curé


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Et comme il a tout cochonné, il va falloir que ce fil soit curé   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est clair G Luc


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est clair G Luc   *<hr /></blockquote>











Me voilà presque en odeur de sainteté.
C'est gratiné.


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 











Me voilà presque en odeur de sainteté.

*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est parce que tu es spirituel


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est parce que tu es spirituel   *<hr /></blockquote>

Arrête de m'encenser !


----------



## Yip (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Arrête de m'encenser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Arrêtez, sinon on vous file une raclé(tte)







Bon, je sais, je suis pas encore à votre niveau, mais je me soigne


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas le tout mais je mangerai bien un religieuse !


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

Moi pour le dessert, je resterai plutôt dans la lignée de la tartiflette avec un Saint Marcelin


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 

Arrêtez, sinon on vous file une raclé(tte)







Bon, je sais, je suis pas encore à votre niveau, mais je me soigne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas pour ça qu'il faut rester cloîtré


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas le tout mais je mangerai bien un religieuse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais gaffe avec les religieuses des fois elles mantent, et ça fait mâle


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est parce que tu es spirituel   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois qu'il préfère les spiritueux !


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

fais gaffe avec les religieuses des fois elles mantent, et ça fait mâle   *<hr /></blockquote>












Sûr qu'avec des cuisses de grenouilles (de bénitier), il prendrait moins de risques.


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je crois qu'il préfère les spiritueux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
Je confesse mes fautes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(N'empêche que ce n'est pas beau, la délation, Bebert, tu ne l'emporteras pas en paradis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je crois qu'il préfère les spiritueux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Surtout le Berger, donc ce n'est qu'une brebis à moitié égarée, pas de quoi en faire un pastis


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je crois qu'il préfère les spiritueux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ce reproche est vin


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Surtout le Berger, donc ce n'est qu'une brebis à moitié égarée, pas de quoi en faire un pastis   *<hr /></blockquote>

Retour au laitage, c'est la feta !

Quant à la religion du fromage : aurais-tu pris du Pont-l'évêque arrosé avec du Châteauneuf-du-pape ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Retour au laitage, c'est la feta !

Quant à la religion du fromage : aurais-tu pris du Pont-l'évêque arrosé avec du Châteauneuf-du-pape ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Peut-être un petit Saint Pourçain


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Peut-être un petit Saint Pourçain    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ou du "Chaussééééééé au Moines" !


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* Bon alors voici une autre ch'tite blague pour tenir jusqu'à lundi prochain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23 heures, un mec hurle a la fenetre dans une cite HLM a l'adresse d'un de ses copains au 4e etage :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj ...
* Eh, Manu, ... un oinj !
Manu ne repond pas et l'autre insiste :
* Eh, Manu, file moi un oinj !
Le juif du 3e etage intervient alors :
* Oh, silence, c'est Kippour !
Et l'autre de repondre :
* C'est pour ouam !











*<hr /></blockquote>

Je me permet de la ramener en avant, parce qu'elle m'a bien fait rire


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Et puis demain mercredi, j'aurai pas besoin de chercher


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2002)

"Savez-vous ce qu'est un Vosgien ?Un Suisse qui n'est pas arrivé en Belgique....."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2002)

bon je vais caser la mienne

*suiquicause :*

_connaissez vous la difference entre un rideau de douche et du papier toilette ?_ 

MOI ingénue :

_non_ 
*suiquicause :*

_ah ! ben dit donc,ça doit etre propre chez vous !_ 


moi :


----------



## barbarella (31 Décembre 2002)

Un type rentre dans un bureau de tabac et s'adresse à la caissière :

- Un timbre à 3 francs s'il vous plaît.
- Voilà, Monsieur.
- Combien j'vous dois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un type rentre dans un bureau de tabac et s'adresse à la caissière :

- Un timbre à 3 francs s'il vous plaît.
- Voilà, Monsieur.
- Combien j'vous dois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

eu... 46 cetimes d'euro? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon il me restait que 6 minutes pour ma blague du lundi alors je n'avais pas le choix, j'avoue tout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2002)

euh c'était moi juste avant...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2003)

Un Français prend son petit déjeuner (café, croissants, pain beurré, confiture), quand un Américain, ruminant son chewing- gum, vient s'asseoir près de lui. Le Français l'ignore, mais l'autre entame la conversation.

L'Américain: "Vous les Français, vous mangez tout le pain?"
Le Français (de mauvaise humeur *): "Bien sûr."
L'Américain: (après avoir fait une grosse bulle) "Pas nous. Chez nous, on ne mange que l'intérieur. On récupère les croûtes, on les recycle, on les transforme en croissants et on les envoie en France."  Et il a  un sourire plein de suffisance. Le Français écoute en silence. 
L'Américain insiste: "Vous mangez de la confiture avec le pain? 
Le Français: "Bien sûr."
L'Américain: (Claquant sa gomme entre ses dents) "Pas nous. Nous mangeons des fruits frais, nous récupérons les  épluchures, les pépins,on les recycle en confiture, qu'on envoie en France."
Le Français demande alors: "Et qu'est-ce que vous faites avec les préservatifs usagés? "
L'Américain: "On les jette, bien sûr."
Le Français (avec un sourire suave ): "Pas nous. En France, on les met dans un récipient, on les recycle, on les fait fondre, on en fait du chewing-gum qu'on envoie aux Américains".


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

ben alors! on est lundi! elle est où la blague?


----------



## Alex666 (18 Février 2003)

elle arrive en retard mais elle arrive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci s'est réellement produit !
Le chef de l'équipe chargée de l'entretien dans un hangar d'aéroport met en
route le canon à mousse servant à laver la carrosserie des avions.
Il reçoit un coup de fil important et doit retourner de toute urgence chez
lui. Il se tourne alors vers son collègue, un prénommé Don, et lui dit
"Don, turn it off !" (Don, éteints-le !).
Avec le bruit, le collègue comprend "Don't turn it off" (Ne l'éteins pas!).
Nous sommes vendredi soir...

la photo jointe a été prise lundi matin...


----------



## calimero (18 Février 2003)

j'avais écrit une blague de grande qualité...

A PU !!!

Va finir par plus rester grand chose...


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * elle arrive en retard mais elle arrive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci s'est réellement produit !
Le chef de l'équipe chargée de l'entretien dans un hangar d'aéroport met en
route le canon à mousse servant à laver la carrosserie des avions.
Il reçoit un coup de fil important et doit retourner de toute urgence chez
lui. Il se tourne alors vers son collègue, un prénommé Don, et lui dit
"Don, turn it off !" (Don, éteints-le !).
Avec le bruit, le collègue comprend "Don't turn it off" (Ne l'éteins pas!).
Nous sommes vendredi soir...

la photo jointe a été prise lundi matin...

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais où est la photo


----------



## tomtom (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais où est la photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Là


----------



## abba zaba (18 Février 2003)

Faut qu'ils arrêtent le champagne à air Lib...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2003)

Sympa la soirée mousse.


----------



## Alex666 (18 Février 2003)

toujours facile mais ça me fait bien sourire ....

Le président George W Bush, désirant améliorer sa cote de 
popularité auprès des
jeunes, se rend dans une école et expose les objectifs de 
son gouvernement.
Ensuite il demande aux enfants de lui poser des 
questions...
Le petit Bob prend alors la parole:
- M'sieur l'président, j'ai trois questions:
1. Comment avez-vous réussi à gagner les élections, alors 
que vous avez perdu au
décompte des urnes?
2. Pourquoi insistez-vous autant à vouloir attaquer l'Irak?
3. Ne croyez-vous pas que la bombe d'hiroshima fut la plus 
grande attaque
terroriste de l'histoire?
A ce moment même, sonna la sonnerie de la récréation, et 
tous les élèves sortent
de la salle.
Au retour de la pause, Bush invite une fois de plus les 
enfants à lui poser des
questions et le petit Joey lui dit alors:
- M'sieur l'président j'ai 5 questions:
1. Comment avez-vous réussi à gagner les élections, alors 
que vous avez perdu au
décompte des urnes?
2. Pourquoi insistez-vous autant à vouloir attaquer l'Irak?
3. Ne croyez-vous pas que la bombe d'hiroshima fut la plus 
grande attaque
terroriste de l'histoire?
4. Pourquoi la récrée a-t-elle sonnée 20 minutes plus tôt?
5. Où est passé Bob?


----------



## Alex666 (18 Février 2003)

A un congrès d'émancipation de la femme... 
&gt; 
&gt; La 1ère à prendre la parole est allemande : 
&gt; "Bonchour, mon nom est Birgit, et j'ai ordonné à mon 
mari : Helmut, 
&gt; prépare le dîner schnell ! Le 1er jour, je n'ai rien vu, 
le 2ème non 
&gt; plus, mais au bout du 3ème, Helmut m'a préparé à 
dîner..." 
&gt; 
&gt;Applaudissements et ovation générale. " Bravo bravo 
bravo !!!" 
&gt; 
&gt; C'est au tour d'une Italienne : "Bongiorno, je m'appelle 
Isabella, et 
&gt; j'ai dit à mon mari : "Luigi, à partir de domani tou 
nettoies toi-même la 
&gt; maison,capito ? Le 1er jour, je n'ai rien vu, le 2ème 
non plus, mais le 
&gt; 3ème,Luigi avait passé l'aspirator..." Applaudissements 
et ovation 
&gt; générale. 
&gt; 
&gt;" Bravo bravo bravo !!!" 
&gt; 
&gt; C'est au tour d'une Talibane : "Bijour, mon nom s'y est 
Yasmina et ji dit 
&gt; à mon mari : "Oussama, ripasse le linge, fainéant ! Le 
1er jour, ji rien 
&gt; vu,le 2ème ji rien vu non plus, mais le 3ème jour... ji 
recommencé à 
&gt; rivoir un piti peu di l'oeil gauche."


----------



## Onra (18 Février 2003)

Voici une sélection de questions réellement posées à des témoins par des avocats durant des
procès aux Etats-Unis et, dans certains cas, il y a la réponse donnée par des témoins qui ont le
sens de la répartie. Ces phrases sont extraites d'un livre appelé "Disorder in the Court."


AVOCAT: Docteur, avant de faire votre autopsie, avez-vous vérifié le pouls?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Avez- vous vérifié la pression sanguine ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous vérifié s'il respirait ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Alors, il est possible que le patient ait été vivant quand vous avez commencé l'autopsie ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Comment pouvez-vous en être certain, Docteur?
TÉMOIN: Parce que son cerveau était sur mon bureau dans un bocal.
AVOCAT: Mais le patient ne pouvait-il quand même pas être encore en vie?
TÉMOIN: Maintenant que j'y pense, il est possible qu'il soit encore en vie, en train d'exercer
le métier d'avocat quelque part.

*******************************************

AVOCAT: Qu'a donné le prélèvement de tissu vaginal ?
TÉMOIN: Des traces de sperme.
AVOCAT: Du sperme masculin?
TÉMOIN: C'est le seul que je connaisse.

**************

AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à New York ?
TÉMOIN: Je refuse de répondre à cette question.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à Chicago ?
TÉMOIN: Je refuse de répondre à cette question.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à Miami ?
TÉMOIN: Non.

***************

AVOCAT: Ce matin du 25 juillet, vous vous êtes rendu, à pied, de votre ferme à l'étang à canards ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Donc, vous êtes passé à quelque mètres de l'enclos à canards ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous remarqué quelque chose de spécial?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Bien, pouvez vous dire à la cour ce que vous avez vu ?
TÉMOIN: J'ai vu George.
AVOCAT: Vous avez vu George, l'accusé dans ce procès?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Pouvez vous dire à la cour ce que George faisait ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Bien, pouvez-vous le dire s'il vous plaît ?
TÉMOIN: Il avait son truc dans un des canards.
AVOCAT: son "truc "?
TÉMOIN: Vous savez, sa b... Je veux dire, son pénis.
AVOCAT: Vous êtes passé près de l'enclos à canard, la lumière était
bonne, vous étiez sobre, vous avez une bonne vue, et vous avez clairement vu ce que vous nous avez expliqué?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Est-ce que vous lui avez dit quelque chose ?
TÉMOIN: Bien sûr !
AVOCAT: Que lui avez-vous dit ?
TÉMOIN: " Bonjour George."

********************

AVOCAT: Quel est le jour de votre anniversaire ?
TÉMOIN: 15 juillet.
AVOCAT: Quelle année ?
TÉMOIN: Chaque année.

*********************

AVOCAT: Cette maladie, affecte-t-elle vraiment votre mémoire ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Et de quelle manière cela affecte-t-il votre mémoire ?
TÉMOIN: J'ai oublié.
AVOCAT: Vous avez oublié .... Pouvez-vous nous donner un exemple de ce que vous avez oublié ?

**************************

AVOCAT: Quelle fut la première chose que votre mari vous a dite quand il s'est réveillé ce
matin-là ?
TÉMOIN: Il a dit " Où suis-je Cathy ?"
AVOCAT: Et pourquoi cela vous a-t-il mis en colère ?
TÉMOIN: Mon nom est Susan.

********************

AVOCAT: Et à quel endroit a eu lieu l'accident ?
TÉMOIN: Approximativement au kilomètre 499.
AVOCAT: Et où se trouve le kilomètre 499 ?
TEMOIN: Probablement entre les kilomètres 498 et 500.

*************************

AVOCAT: A quelle distance étaient les véhicules au moment de la collision ?

**************************

AVOCAT: Vous étiez là jusqu'à ce que vous partiez, est-ce exact ?

**************************

AVOCAT: Docteur, combien d'autopsies avez-vous effectuées sur des morts?
TEMOIN: Toutes mes autopsies on été effectuées sur des morts.

**************************

AVOCAT: Vous souvenez-vous à quelle heure vous avez examiné le corps ?
TÉMOIN: L'autopsie a commencé vers 20h30.
AVOCAT: Et Mr. Dennington était mort à cette heure ?
TÉMOIN: Non, il était assis sur la table à se demander pourquoi je faisais une autopsie.

**************************


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

C'est l'histoire de macinside qui reçoit sa feuille d'impôts et qui... envoit une lettre à son percepteur qui dit:

To: majordomo@listserv.impotssurlerevenu.com

Subject: unsubscribe

Text: Veuillez retirer mon nom de votre mailing list. SVP


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est l'histoire de macinside qui reçoit sa feuille d'impôts et qui... envoit une lettre à son percepteur qui dit:

To: majordomo@listserv.impotssurlerevenu.com

Subject: unsubscribe

Text: Veuillez retirer mon nom de votre mailing list. SVP    * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Il y a deux sortes d'OVNI...

1 - L'OVNI tender
2- L'OVNI true

Merci...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mars 2003)

Nous sommes sur un  vol long courrier d'Air France au dessus du pacifique.
Tout le monde dort,  tous sauf deux homos qui n'arrivent pas a trouver le
sommeil... L'un des  deux, le moins timide, propose a son ami de faire
l'amour, la dans l'avion.
* Allez va on le fait , on en avait déjà parlé, tu étais d'accord !
* Non mais tu te rends compte du monde qu'il y a ! Non merci, j'ai pas
envie de  prendre la honte si on nous surprend !
* Mais si on ne risque rien,tout le  monde dors, allez viens !
* Comment peux tu en être aussi sur ?
* Mais si,  j'en suis sur, regarde !
Il se lève et demande a voix haute ...
* Est-ce  quelqu'un aurait un stylo s'il vous plaît ?
Aucune réaction des passagers  ...
* Tu vois tout le monde dors, personne ne peut nous surprendre. Prend  moi
j'ai vraiment trop envie ! Le second rassuré se met a l'ouvrage, ils  font
l'amour sans être dérangé et s'endorment peu de temps après.
Au petit  jour l'hôtesse passe dans les couloirs et demande si tout s'est
bien  passé.... et la, non loin des places de nos deux amoureux une petite
vieille grelotte :
* Madame, tout va bien ? ", lui demande l'hôtesse.
* Ho  ! j'ai eu un peu froid cette nuit mais si non ca va .
* Mais vous auriez du  demander une couverture.
* Ah ca non ! Un monsieur a demandé un stylo et il s'est fait enculer...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Mars 2003)

Une femme dit à son mari :
- Donne-moi cent francs que je t'achète un soutien-gorge.
- Pour quoi faire ? Tu n'as rien à y mettre !
- Et toi alors, pourquoi tu achètes des slips ?

Désolé ...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Une femme dit à son mari :
- Donne-moi cent francs que je t'achète un soutien-gorge.
- Pour quoi faire ? Tu n'as rien à y mettre !
- Et toi alors, pourquoi tu achètes des slips ?

Désolé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu peux être désolé, on est mardi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mars 2003)

C'est (MGZ) qui vient de m'y faire penser dans le burger quizz.

ALors, c'est une blonde qui rentre dans une bibliothèque. Elle passe la porte, et s'approche de l'accueil et demande au bibliothécaire : 

-*BONJOUR ! ALORS, JE VOUDRAIS UNE GRANDE FRITE, UN CHEESEBURGER ET UN COLA S'IL VOUS PLAIT !*




-Mais mademoiselle, c'est une bibliothèque ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Oh, pardon ! (chuchotant) _Alors, je voudrais une grande frite, un cheeseburger et un cola s'il vous plait._


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
-BONJOUR ! ALORS, JE VOUDRAIS UNE GRANDE FRITE, UN CHEESEBURGER ET UN COLA S'IL VOUS PLAIT ! * 

[/QUOTE]

OK mais tu vas chez Quick. Pas de sous pour les ricains avec les saloperies qu'ils nous font en ce moment ...


----------



## Muludovski (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Il y a deux sortes d'OVNI...

1 - L'OVNI tender
2- L'OVNI true

Merci...
* 

[/QUOTE]












 Wouooooooohohohohohoooooooooo puuutain, j'en peux plus, chuis mort... Ouf... Haaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Alex666 (10 Mars 2003)

- Mon disque dur est félé ! 
- Et y'a quoi à l'écran ? 
- Ben que mon disque est félé ! 
- Lisez moi exactement ce qu'il y a sur l'écran. 
- Hard drive faillure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Bonjour, j'ai mon Nescafé qui ne marche pas... 
- Heu .. je suis désolé Madame, mais nous ne faisons pas de support pour les appareils éléctroménager 
- Non non c'est Nescafé pour internet ... 
- (???)... Ne voulez vous pas parler de Netscape par hasard ? 
- Oui c'est bien ça ! Nescape... Nescafé... c'est la même chose... 
- [Pour se réveiller le matin, rien de mieux qu'une bonne tasse de Netscape] 












Un cannibale va au marché pour acheter a manger. Sur un stand il y a des cerveaux. 
'C'est combien, celui la - cerveau de programmeur linux?' 
'30 francs le kilo' 
'Et celui-la - cerveau d'analyste Sun?' 
'35 francs le kilo' 
'Et le dernier - cerveau d'analyste programmeur Mircosoft ?' 
'150 francs le kilo' 
'Combien !!? mais pourquoi si cher ?' 
'Vous vous rendez compte combien il faut en tuer afin d'avoir un kilo de cerveau?' 











Un jour le Bon Dieu convoque les presidents des etats unis et russes et Bill Gates et leur dit : 
Je suis fatigué de vous autres humains ; dans une semaine je fais sauter cette terre que vous aimez tellement détruire. 
les deux presidents réunissent leurs gouvernements et leur disent : 
J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle et une bonne nouvelle : La bonne c'est que le bon Dieu existe et la deuxième c'est la fin du monde dans une semaine. 
Pour Bill Gates : il réunit son conseil d'administration. 
J'ai deux bonnes nouvelles à vous communiquer : 
La première, c'est que Dieu existe et qu'il me place avec les grands de ce monde, et la deuxième: C'est que nous n'aurons pas à débugger WINDOWS XP. 





a lundi prochain


----------



## Alex666 (11 Mars 2003)

un avion s'ecrase dans le pacifique seulement trois rescapés une hotesse le pilote et le copilote...

apres avoir derivé sur le matelas pneumatique ils s'echouent ssur une iles, les secours ne venant pas ils decident apres 3 semaines d'attente de vivre leur nouvelle vie sans chercher une hypothetique aide.

apres 1 mois l'hotesse va voir les gars et leur dit "vous savez je sais que c'est pas terrible de vous demander cela mais j'ai envie d'avoir une vie de femme normal alors les jours pairs se cera toi et impair ce sera a ton tour"
les deux types n'en croient pas leurs oreilles et sont tout a fait d'accord
les semaines passent et tout ce ptit monde vie d'amour et d'eau fraiche, 
mais un jour l'hotesse ayant contracté une sale maladie meurt dune mort foudroyante
le lendemain le pilote vas voir l'autre et lui dit "ecoute bon les jours pairs c pour moi et impairs pour toi ok?"
le copilote accepte et la vie reprend
apres deux semaines d'amour et d'eau fraiche le copilote vient voir son ami et lui dit "ecoute ça peut pas durer ce que l'on fait est contre nature et depuis quelques jours il y a comme un changement ce n'est plus aussi agreable qu'au debut"
le pilote un peu gener lui aussi approuve et dit


" bon ok vient maider on va la remettre en terre "


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

ET SI MICROSOFT FABRIQUAIT DES ASCENSEURS !

L'ascenseur vous demanderait "Êtes vous sûr?" quand vous appuyez sur le bouton de l'étage désiré.

La charge utile serait, à raison de 70 kg par personne, de 9 personnes soit 629,9999995623485 kg. D'ailleurs, seules les personnes pesant exactement 70 kg pourraient emprunter les ascenseurs Microsoft, puisque cela aura été fixé comme standard par les ingénieurs Microsoft.

La puissance des treuils doublerait tous les deux ans, mais le poids des cabines doublerait tous les six mois, ce qui aurait pour effet de rendre les ascenseurs de moins en moins fiables et de plus en plus lents.

Les personnes qui emprunteraient les ascenseurs Microsoft deviendraient de ce fait incompatibles avec les ascenseurs Schindler ou Otis. Il faudrait alors les reformater.

Les ascenseurs seraient livrés avec un logiciel "Building Explorer ", permettant de se rendre à n'importe quel étage de l'immeuble, à condition d'être très patient. En cas de problème, on verrait apparaître des messages du type :

"Accès à l'étage impossible. L'étage doit être encombré ou l'ouverture de la porte n'est pas fiable. Réessayez plus tard."

"L'étage que vous avez demandé n'existe plus. Vérifiez que le bouton que vous avez pressé correspond à un étage."

"Veuillez attendre la fin des opérations de l'ascenseur avant de quitter la cabine."

Chaque fois que vous emprunteriez l'ascenseur, vous auriez l'astuce du jour, du style :

"Savez vous qu'en ne restant pas dans la porte, vous permettez à celle-ci de se refermer plus facilement?"

"Si vous ne vous allongez pas par terre, cela permettra à d'autres personnes d'emprunter l'ascenseur en même temps que vous."

Microsoft resterait propriétaire de ses ascenseurs, ses clients ne disposant que d'une licence d'utilisation.

Les ascenseurs Microsoft seraient bien sûr livrés d'abord en version bêta, les utilisateurs étant chargés de noter les anomalies et de les faire connaître à Microsoft... une fois décoincés.

Les ascenseurs Microsoft étant tous à quatorze niveaux, il faudrait ajouter des étages aux immeubles afin qu'ils acceptent les ascenseurs Microsoft.

Les ascenseurs Microsoft proposeraient des raccourcis-clavier très utiles, par exemple la combinaison de touches Sonnerie-Ouverture des portes-2 pour atteindre le premier sous-sol.

De temps en temps, il se produirait une "erreur de protection générale " ayant pour effet de faire s'écrouler l'immeuble.

Il n'y aurait plus d'escaliers (tellement plus simples, moins chers et plus rapides pour la plupart des utilisations...).

On pourrait demander un "aperçu de l'étage" pour être sûr que celui-ci correspond à ce que l'on veut rechercher.

En cas de panne, vous auriez accès à la hot-line de Microsoft de 8 h à 20 h, sauf le dimanche :

Bonjour, bienvenue chez Microsoft. Je suis votre responsable du service après-vente. Que puis-je faire pour vous?

- Bonjour, je suis coincé dans l'ascenseur.

- Êtes vous sûr que vous êtes coincé? L'ascenseur n'est-il pas en train de travailler?

- Comment le saurais-je?

- Y'a t'il une lumière orange qui clignote sur le panneau de commande?

- Non, je ne vois rien.

- Vous rappelez-vous tout ce que vous avez fait avant d'être coincé?

- Eh bien j'ai appuyé sur le bouton du 4ème étage, l'ascenseur a démarré puis s'est arrêté.

- Êtes vous seul ou plusieurs dans l'ascenseur?

- Je suis seul.

- Pesez-vous plus ou moins de 630 kg?

- Euh... moins, je crois.

- Pouvez-vous sortir de l'ascenseur?

- Non, les portes sont fermées.

- Avez vous sauvegardé l'étage auquel vous désirez vous rendre?

Sinon il faudra réappuyer sur le bouton quand l'ascenseur fonctionnera à nouveau.

- Non, mais ça va, je m'en souviens.

- Très bien. Quelle est la version de votre ascenseur?

-??? Euh... il a été construit au début de l'année.

- Je vois. Il y avait un bug dans cette version. Sortez de l'ascenseur et ouvrez les portes de l'extérieur, ainsi vous serez décoincé.

Ensuite demandez à votre revendeur Microsoft la dernière version d'ascenseur, plus complète et permettant d'atteindre le quatrième étage.

Merci d'avoir fait appel au service après-vente de Microsoft.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ET SI MICROSOFT FABRIQUAIT DES ASCENSEURS ! (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est pas nouvelle celle-ci...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est pas nouvelle celle-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon j'en tente une autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Un couple se promène tranquillement au salon de l'agriculture.

Ils arrivent près d'un enclos où l'on peut lire sur un écriteau :
" Ce taureau s'est accouplé 50 fois l'an dernier " 
La femme pince les côtes de son mari et s'exclame : "Il s'est Accouplé 50 fois l'année dernière !"

Ils marchent encore un peu puis et arrivent près d'un deuxième enclos où l'on peut lire :
" Ce taureau s'est accouplé 120 fois l'an dernier " 
La femme frappe l'épaule de son mari et dit : " C'est plus de deux fois par semaine ! Tu pourrais apprendre beaucoup de ce taureau..."

Ils continuent de marcher et arrivent à un troisième enclos où une enseigne dit :
" Ce taureau s'est accouplé 365 fois l'an dernier " 
La femme devient vraiment excitée et crie presque : " Mais...c'est une fois par jour... ! Tu pourrais VRAIMENT en apprendre beaucoup de celui-là ! "

Le mari, quelque peu énervé, se retourne vers elle et lui dit :
"Demande-lui si c'était toujours avec la même vache... !!"


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

Bien que ça soit un peu hors-sujet, je vous rappelle la blague du mardi :
*Le nouvel ipod doit être annoncé aujourd'hui*


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bien que ça soit un peu hors-sujet, je vous rappelle la blague du mardi :
Le nouvel ipod doit être annoncé aujourd'hui * 

[/QUOTE]
Et celle-là, elle est récurrente !! Mouarfff !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bien que ça soit un peu hors-sujet, je vous rappelle la blague du mardi :
Le nouvel ipod doit être annoncé aujourd'hui * 

[/QUOTE]

Maedi dernier ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Maedi dernier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, non, tous les mardi, du 1er janvier au 31 décembre.


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Cendrillon (je tairai son vrai prénom)

Par un bel après-midi, dans un nuage, apparait soudain sa marraine. La bonne fée Cendrillon lui demande: "Chère Marraine, après toutes ces années, que fais-tu ici?" 

Sa marraine lui réplique: "Cendrillon, depuis la dernière fois que je t'ai vue, tu as vécu une vie exemplaire. Y a-t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire pour toi? Un souhait que je pourrais exaucer?" 

Cendrillon est surprise, joyeuse et rouge de confusion. Après y avoir pensé un peu, elle murmure: "J'aimerai être immensement riche." 

À l'instant même, sa chaise berceuse se change en or massif. Cendrillon est abasourdie. Bob, son chat fidèle, sursaute et se refugie au bord du pérron, tremblant de peur. Cendrillon s'écrie: "Oh! Marraine! Merci!" 

Sa marraine lui repond: "C'est la moindre des choses. Que veux-tu comme deuxième souhait?" 

Cendrillon baisse la tête, examine son pauvre corps de charne et dit: "J'aimerais être belle et jeune à nouveau." 

Presque instantanément, elle retrouve sa beauté d'antan. Cendrillon ressent en elle des sentiments qu'elle n'a pas ressenti depuis longtemps, des elans oubliés, des ardeurs... 

Sa marraine lui dit alors: "Je te donne un dernier souhait. Que desires-tu?" 

Cendrillon regarde son pauvre chat apeuré et repond: "Je veux que tu transformes mon chat Bob en un beau et gentil jeune homme. Comme par magie, Bob est transformé en un magnifique specimen mâle, si beau que les oiseaux même ne peuvent s'empêchés d'arrêter de voler et de tomber à ses pieds. 

La bonne fée dit: "Félicitations Cendrillon! Amuse-toi bien dans ta nouvelle vie." Et en un éclair, elle est partie. 

Pendant quelques instants magiques, Bob et Cendrillon se regardent tendrement. Cendrillon est comme hypnotisée à la vue du plus bel homme qu'elle ait jamais vu. 
Puis, Bob s'avance langoureusement vers elle, la prend dans ses bras musclés, lui souffle dans l'oreille un souffle tout chaud et lui murmure: "Tu regrettes de m'avoir fait castrer, hein???"


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Le chat, c'est Rembrandt ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le chat, c'est Rembrandt ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

celui qui a cramé ?

Rembrandt, pas le chat


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

celui qui a cramé ?

Rembrandt, pas le chat  * 

[/QUOTE]
on peut pas savoir c'est pas une devinette (enfin je crois !?)


----------



## Alex666 (18 Mars 2003)

Une station de métro, c'est l'endroit où le métro s'arrête. Une station de RER, c'est l'endroit où le RER s'arrête. Devant moi, j'ai une station de travail ...


----------



## Alex666 (18 Mars 2003)

Si, au restaurant, il réfléchit trop longuement devant la carte, dites-lui: "Héhooo!.. Tu as fait un timeout, ou quoi ?" 

La télécommande en main, vous essayez, en vain, d'allumer votre téléviseur. 
Ne dites pas "Bizarre, ma télé ne s'est pas allumée !" 
Dites: "Bizarre, ma télé n'a pas booté !" 

Si vous êtes écolo dans l'âme et que la question de la gestion des déchets est pour vous capitale, ne dites pas :  
"Tu devrais tasser le contenu de ce sac poubelle." 
Dites: "Tu devrais zipper la corbeille." 

Dans un embouteillage, ne dites pas: "Cette route est toujours fort encombrée" 
Dites: "Ca s'arrange pas, la bande passante, sur cette route !" 

Assoiffé, ne lui proposez pas "d'aller se rincer le gosier au bistrot du coin", mais bien "d'aller faire un petit download chez le provider de pinard." 

S'il vous raconte n'importe quoi, dites-lui: "T'as crashé ta base de registre, ou quoi ?" 

S'il ne vous répond pas: "Hohééé ?.. T'as fait un reset ?" 

Si vous désirez que votre ami diminue la sono, demandez-lui de "mettre la musique en background" 

S'il a des difficultés à vous écouter et à écrire en même temps, dites-lui: "Ben quoi ?.. T'es même pas multitâche toi ?.." 

Si il vous casse les pieds, criez "Elle est où, la touche Escape ?" 

D'autre part, il est fort probable que vous ne compreniez pas certaines phrases de vos amis informaticiens. Voici quelques exemples qui pourraient vous être utiles: 

- "Ta soeur, elle est vraiment plug&amp;play" = "Elle se fait vraiment mettre par tout le monde ?" 

- "Bon, moi je vais faire un shutdown" = "Bon, moi je vais me coucher"  

- "J'ai optimisé les options de ma femme" = "Ma femme fait le repassage et la vaisselle très rapidement et sans râler" 

- "Ho, stop, y'a overflow !" = "Pas trop vite, je ne comprends plus rien de ce que tu me dis !" 

- "Tu veux swaper avec moi ?" = "Veux-tu changer de place avec moi ?"


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

Un sondage a été mené à l'échelle mondiale par l'ONU.

 La question était :
 "Veuillez, s'il-vous-plaît, donner honnêtement votre opinion sur  d'éventuelles solutions à la pénurie de nourriture dans le reste du monde".

 Ce sondage fut un échec retentissant :

 En Afrique, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "nourriture".

 En Europe de l'Est, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "honnêtement".

 En Europe de l'Ouest, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "pénurie".

 En Chine, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "opinion".

 Au Moyen-Orient, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "solution".

 En Amérique du Sud, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "s'il-vous-plaît".

 Aux États-Unis, personne ne comprit ce que signifiait "le reste du monde".


----------



## Alex666 (23 Mars 2003)

*to be or not to be?  je n'ai pas compris la question !* 

                                                  George.W.Bush


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ET SI MICROSOFT FABRIQUAIT DES ASCENSEURS ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Je prendrais les escaliers


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

- C'est en France, un scientifique veut faire des expériences sur le cerveau humain, il a obtenu un cobaye et décide de lui enlever un bout du cerveau... Il lui ouvre le crane, lui coupe juste une fine pelure et lui demande alors : 
- Combien font 3 et 16 ? 
- 19. 
Alors le scientifique prend confiance en lui... et lui enlève un quart du cerveau : 
- Combien font 26 et 8 ? 
- 34. 
Agacé, il lui enlève maintenant la moitié du cerveau! 
- Combien font 61 et 32 ? 
- 93!. 
Le scientifique en a marre, il vide le crane du patient : 
- Combien font 41 et 32? 
- Septante trois!


----------



## Alex666 (1 Avril 2003)

trouble de la vue !


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * trouble de la vue !



















* 

[/QUOTE]


MDR


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

alors voilà, Superman est en manque et se dit que draguer, galérer, douter etc, c'est très chiant... il décide donc d'utiliser sa rapidité pour tirer un coup vite fait sans que l'heureuse élue ne s'en apperçoive. il apperçoit alors Super Jaimie, nue, couchée sur le dos, sur le toit d'un immeuble.
il saisit l'occasion, et svim boum boum en un éclair il accomplit son forfait...

Super Jaimie : "Mais c'était quoi ça ???"
L'homme invisible : "Je sais pas mais j'ai rudement mal au cul, moi !"


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

C'est l'histoire d'une petite aveugle. 
Elle est non-voyante depuis la naissance.
Hier soir ses parents lui ont dit:
"Nous avons trouver le remède miracle. C'est de la pommade que tu t'appliques sur les yeux avant de dormir et demain matin tu verras le monde."
Mais ce matin, la petite fille s'est levée en pleurs : elle est toujours aveugle.
Là, ses parents lui disent en coeur: "Poisson d'avril".


----------



## Alex666 (4 Avril 2003)

Voilà l'explication... 

Trois chirurgiens américains discutent ensemble des opérations  qu'ils ont 
réalisées. 



Le premier dit : "Je suis le meilleur chirurgien du Texas. Un  pianiste de 
concert avait perdu 7 doigts en tondant son gazon, je les ai  recousus et 8 
mois après, il donnait un concert pour la reine d'Angleterre !". 

Le deuxième dit : "Ce n'est rien, j'ai opéré un gars qui avait  perdu ses 
deux bras et ses deux jambes. Deux ans après, il a gagné une  médaille d'or 
aux jeux olympiques !". 



Le dernier dit alors : "Vous êtes des amateurs ! Il y a quelques  années, 
un  gars shooté à la cocaïne et à l'alcool s'est jeté sous un train  avec 
son  cheval. Tout ce qu'il restait était le cul du cheval, le chapeau  du 
cowboy et un peu de cervelle..." 



Les deux autres, ensemble : "Et alors ?" 

Le dernier avec un grand sourire: "Il est président des  Etats-Unis en ce 
moment"  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom (14 Avril 2003)

La petite Stéphanie (7 ans) était dans le jardin en train de remplir un trou lorsque le voisin l'aperçut par-dessus la clôture : 

- Que fais-tu là Stéphanie ? 

Elle lui répond, sans lever la tête, que son poisson d'aquarium est mort et qu'elle l'enterre. 

Le voisin était quelque peu curieux et lui dit : 

- C'est un très gros trou pour un petit poisson ne crois-tu pas ? 

À ce moment, Stéphanie terminait la dernière pelletée en la tapant délicatement et lui répondit : 

- C'est parce qu'il est à l'intérieur de ton enculé de chat.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2003)

Ce test se compose d'une seule question à choix multiple

(tâchez de ne pas vous tromper).



    Voici une liste des pays qui ont été bombardés par les Etats-Unis
d'Amérique depuis la fin de la deuxième guerre mondiale,dressée par
l'historien William Blum :
     Chine 1945-46
     Corée 1950-53
     Chine 1950-53
     Guatemala 1954
     Indonésie 1958
     Cuba 1959-60
     Guatemala 1960
     Congo 1964
     Pérou 1965
     Laos 1964-73
     Vietnam 1961-73
     Cambodge 1969-70
     Guatemala 1967-69
     Grenade 1983
     Lybie 1986
     El Salvador 1980
     Nicaragua 1980
     Panama 1989
     Irak 1991-99
     Soudan 1998
     Afghanistan 1998-2001

     Dans combien d'entre eux ces bombardements ont-ils fait directement

émerger un gouvernement démocratique, respectueux des Droits de l'Homme?

     Sélectionnez une réponse :



         (a) 0
         (b) Zéro
         (c) Aucun
         (d) Pas un seul


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)




----------



## Alex666 (15 Avril 2003)

desolé mais le couteau francais garde un couteau pour le saucisson !


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

Un motard raconte a ses copains motards :
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana dans une boite de nuit...
Les copains motards:
- Aaaah
- On boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser.
 Les copains motards:
- Aaaaaaah !
- Je lui propose de la raccompagner chez elle, elle accepte, et on sort de la boite...
 Les copains motards:
- Aaaaaaaaaah !
- Arrives sur le parking, la elle me dit "déshabille moi!!"
 Les copains motards:
- Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
- Alors j'enlève sa culotte, je la soulève et je l'assoie sur la selle de ma nouvelle moto...
 Les copains motards:
- T'as une nouvelle moto ? C'est quoi comme bécane ?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Une blonde raconte a ses copines blondes
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'un superbe motard dans une boite de nuit...
Les copines blondes:
- Aaaah
- On boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser.
 Les copines blondes:
- Aaaaaaah !
- Il me propose de me raccompagner chez moi, j'accepte, et on sort de la boite
 Les copines blondes:
- Aaaaaaaaaah !
- Arrivés sur le parking, là je lui dit : "déshabille moi!! "
 Les copines blondes:
- Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !
- Alors il m'enlève ma culotte
 Les copines blondes:
- T'as une culotte ?


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

Vous savez pourquoi les français disent "je vais aux toilettes" contrairement aux belges qui disent "je vais à la toilette" ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

parce qu'en France il faut en faire plusieurs pour en trouver une (intuitivement, j'aurais écris des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) propre.


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * parce qu'en France il faut en faire plusieurs pour en trouver une (intuitivement, j'aurais écris des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) propre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

gagné !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Deux amis, Maurice et David, ne se sont pas vus depuis de nombreuses années. Un jour, ils se rencontrent au détour d'une rue du Sentier : 

- Maurice, mon ami, c'est bien toi ? 
- David, ça fait si longtemps ! Comment ça va ? Les affaires ça marche ? 
- Oui, très bien. Et pour toi ? 
- Le magasin marche bien. Je suis toujours dans la confection et on attend un petit dernier, et toi ? 
- Ca va aussi. Je rentre d'Israël, avec ma femme Rachel. Les enfants vont bien aussi. 

Ils parlent ainsi pendant quelques minutes, puis David invite son vieil ami à dîner un soir. David explique : 

- Pour venir à la maison, c'est très facile. Je suis au 17 rue Talman. A la porte, avec ton coude tu tapes B2174, puis tu donnes un petit coup de pied dans la porte et tu entres. Tu appelles l'ascenseur en appuyant sur le bouton avec ton coude, puis tu entres en tirant vers toi la porte avec ton pied. Enfin tu appuies sur le 5 avec ton coude. OK ? Ma porte est juste en face de l'ascenseur. Tu n'auras qu'a appuyer sur la sonnette avec ton coude, et on viendra t'ouvrir. 
- Mais... Je ne comprends pas très bien. Pourquoi je dois donner des coups de pied dans les portes et appuyer avec mon coude ? 
- Maurice, tu ne vas pas arriver les mains vides quand même ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2003)

une blonde veut vendre sa voiture qui a 250 000 km...
une copine brune lui dit d'aller voir un de ses amis garagistes qui pourra l'aider...
elle y va 
le garagiste lui dit pas de pbs ,je te trafique le compteur a 50 000 km!

plus tard elle revoit son ami brune qui lui demande:
alors ,tu as vendu ta voiture??
ah ben non,maintenant qu'elle a 50 000 km ,je la garde...

syd


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

Une blonde s'est fait gôler sur l'autoroute sur la B.A.U. tentant de mouvoir son véhicule.

Les flics arrivent.

-Vous êtes en panne?
- ben .. non ...
- Alors que faites vous là.
- Ben, le garagiste m'a conseillé de temps en temps de la pousser sur l'autoroute !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2003)

Le prince charmant du 21è siècle... 

Il était une fois un jeune homme (charmant, il faut l'admettre) qui au cours d'une soirée tomba instantanément amoureux de trois jeunes filles.
Par respect pour ces demoiselles (par peur surtout de ne pas assurer), il mit en place une procédure de sélection. Il confia (fort intelligemment) à chacune d'entre elles, une somme de 2000 euros qu'elles pouvaient employer à loisir durant tout un mois. A l'issue de ce mois il fut convenu qu'il choisirait celle, qui à son avis, avait le mieux utilisé cet argent. Un mois plus tard il demanda 
donc aux trois jeunes filles de rendre compte de leurs dépenses (certains réflexes masculins ne peuvent pas être corrigés)

 - La première (qu'il trouva changée) lui expliqua qu'elle avait consacré la somme à des séances d'esthéticienne, de manucure, pédicure, et à un abonnement en salle de gym... car de son point de vue il était absolument essentiel pour une femme d'être toujours belle pour l'homme qu'elle aimait. Notre jeune homme (rappelons qu'il est charmant) partît troublé et séduit, rendre visite à...
- ...la deuxième qui lui exposa ses dépenses : des dizaines de pacs de bière, un abonnement à canalsatellite, et un canapé très confortable. Elle estimait pour sa part qu'une femme devait tout faire pour contribuer au repos et à la détente de l'homme qu'elle aimait (eh, oui, il était vraiment charmant parce qu'il faut pas déconner quand même !). Il la quitta touché et perplexe. 
- La troisième quant-à-elle lui annonça d'emblée qu'elle n'avait pas dépensé l'argent (Est-il utile à ce niveau de rappeler que ce jeune homme est vraiment très charmant?) mais qu'elle l'avait fait fructifier : les 2000 euros étaient devenus 3000. Elle lui expliqua qu'elle souhaitait construire sa vie avec lui et qu'il était préférable qu'ils aient de l'argent de coté. Bien évidemment, la flèche atteint sa cible et notre jeune homme se trouva très embarrassé : les  jeunes femmes avaient toutes les trois touché une corde sensible.

Mentionnons pour conclure que son embarras dura peu, il choisit fort 
logiquement celle qui avait les plus gros seins. Arrêtez de rêver les filles et retournez au boulot. Un homme reste toujours un homme...


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

quel est le point commun entre une assurance maladie et une mini jupe??
les deux couvrent le minimum vital.

............................................................................

comment est mort le cap'taine Crochet??
en se gratant les couilles;

............................................................................

Une couple est invité à la soirée d'Halloween. Juste au moment de partir la
femme est prise d'une violent migraine.
Elle dit à son mair d'aller à la fête sans elle. Le marie insiste mais la
femme n'est vraiment pas bien.
Il enfile son déguisement et s'en va alors , alors que la femme prend une
aspirine et va se coucher.

Après avoir dormi un peu, elle se réveille en pleine forme et sans migraine.
Elle décide d'aller rejoindre son mari à la fête. Comme elle est un peu
soupçonneuse, elle se dit qu'elle va
le surprendre en se déguisant avec un autre costume que celui qu'elle avait
prévu.

Arrivée à lafête, elle repère son mari. Il est entrain de danser avec une
fille, puis une autre.
Elle veut en savoir plus et voir jusqu'où il est capable d'aller. Elle
l'aborde; il ne la reconnaît pas et l'invite
à danser. Elle lui susurre à l'oreille qu'ils pourraient s'isoler un peu, ce
qu'ils font en allant directement faire l'amour
dans une des pièces de la maison.

L'affaire faite la femme s'en va et rentre chez elle.

Le marie rentre un peu plus tard. Lorsqu'il se couche sa femme lui demande
"Alors comment était la fête?"
il répond "Ce n'était pas drôle sans toi chérie".
elle dit "je ne te crois pas, je parie plutôt que tu as bien rigolé".

Il répond "Non je t'assure. Quand je suis arrivé, il n'y avait pas
d'ambiance; alors quelques gars qui était là
et moi, on a décidé d'aller jouer au poker dans la cuisine. Mais par contre,
j'ai passé mon costume
à un autre gars et lui m'a dit qu'il s'était bien
marré!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Le trisomique et l'informaticien .....

Un informaticien et un trisomique font un jeu: l'un pose des questions à l'autre
et vice-versa.
Quand le trisomique ne peut pas répondre, il donne 1$, et si c'est
l'informaticien qui ne peut pas répondre, il donne 100$ comme ça c'est
équitable, parce que lui, il est hyper super méga trop intelligent quoi...
Le plus malin commence...
- Qu'est-ce qui a 4 pattes et qui aboie ?
- Aggghhnn... Ve fais pas. Vtiens, voilà un dollar !
- C'est un chien. Qu&gt; '&gt; est-ce qui a 4 pattes et qui miaule ?
- Aggghhnn... Ve fais pas. Vtiens, voilà un dollar !
- C'est un chat. Bon, allez, pose une question, toi aussi.
- Aaaalors... Kvess ki a 4 papattes le matin et huit papattes le soir ?
Le gars intelligent réfléchit beaucoup, pendant au moins dix minutes,
il se gratte la tête, mais il ne trouve pas !
- Je ne sais pas... Tiens, voilà cent dollars. Alors,qu'est ce que c'est ?
- Aggghhnn... Ve fais pas. Vtiens, voilà un dollar !!!!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Le trisomique et l'informaticien .....
> *



je sais qu'il faut plaire au maximum mais j'avoue que j'aurais préféré que tu écrives :
- un idiot
- un con
- un crétin
-  et çà suffira largement pour les exemples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
- etc

plutôt qu'un trisomique.


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais qu'il faut plaire au maximum mais j'avoue que j'aurais préféré que tu écrives :
> - un idiot
> ...







Si cela est sèrieux et personnel, je te fais mes plus plates excuses, Bonpat.


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sérieux mais pas personnel donc tes excuses ne me concernent pas vraiment!
 Je suis comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre bonpat c'est SANS majuscule


----------



## tomtom (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre bonpat c'est SANS majuscule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous fais un complexe en ce moment


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu nous fais un complexe en ce moment
> 
> ...


Euh ?! non !
mais c'est juste que le côté "bon" ne doit pas prendre le dessus sur le côté "pat".
Comment t'expliquer?
C'est un peu comme dans le mot "pique-nique"


----------



## Alex666 (16 Juillet 2003)

Perdu sur une ile  



Parti faire une croisiere en solitaire autour du monde, un cadre dynamique fait naufrage et echoue finalement sur une petite île perdue au milieu du Pacifique. 

Il survit pendant quatre mois dans des conditions particulierement precaires, se nourrissant exclusivement de bananes. Un jour toutefois, il aperçoit depuis la plage une embarcation a l'interieur de laquelle se trouve la plus jolie fille qu'il ait jamais vue. 

Il lui fait des signes et elle debarque sur la plage. Notre homme lui demande aussitôt: #Mais d'ou venez-vous ? 
Et la superbe creature lui explique: j'habite de l'autre côte de cette île, j'ai fait naufrage moi aussi il y a maintenant trois ans... 
L'homme: Heureusement que vous aviez cette barque pour vous en tirer ! 
La fille: Non, ce canoë, je l'ai fabrique moi-meme avec les materiaux que j'ai trouve sur l'île. 

Le cadre demande: Mais... avec quels outils? 
La jeune femme explique: J'ai decouvert sur l'île un type de pierre poreuse facile a sculpter. J'ai aussi trouve un type d'arbre dont le bois est suffisamment souple pour être malléable... En associant ces deux materiaux, j'ai pu concevoir un outillage assez performant. Vous voulez voir ? 

Les deux naufrages font alors le tour de l'île pour debarquer devant un superbe bungalow peint en rouge et bleu. L'homme en perd presque l'equilibre. 
Il demande: Vous avez construit ca vous meme? 
Et l'hôtesse des lieux explique: Oui, ce n'est pas grand chose mais c'est mon petit chez moi... 

En entrant dans le bungalow, l'homme est sidere par le decor harmonieux et tous les equipements faconnes a la main. 
La jeune femme lui propose alors de boire quelque chose mais voyant le verre qu'elle lui tend, l'homme refuse poliment: Non, vous savez le lait de noix de coco, je ne peux plus le sentir. 
Et la jeune femme: Mais goûtez donc, c'est du gin. J'en ai quelques bouteilles en reserve... Encore une fois, l'homme n'en revient pas... 

La jeune femme dit alors: Vous voulez prendre une douche et vous rasez ? Il y a un cabinet de toilettes et un rasoir a l'etage. Pendant ce temps, je vais enfiler une tenue plus legere pour être a l'aise.
Completement fascine, le jeune homme ne pose plus de questions et part se doucher. 

Un peu plus tard, la jeune femme reapparaît dans un deshabille elegant et tres suggestif... Elle s'assoit sur un divan moelleux qu'elle a confectionne elle-meme et invite son nouvel ami a venir s'asseoir pres d'elle. 

En le regardant d'un air doux, elle lui dit alors: 
Dites moi, vous etes seul depuis si longtemps sur cette île perdue. Je suis sure que quelque chose pourrait vous faire un immense plaisir. Quelque chose que vous n'avez pas pu faire depuis de si longs mois et qui vous demange... 
L'homme n'en croit pas ses oreilles et repond: 
Vous voulez dire... Ne me dites pas... Vous avez aussi de quoi lire mes mails ? 









 elle est meme pas marante


----------



## Alex666 (16 Juillet 2003)

Une journée dans la vie d'un ingénieur système  



Je suis ingénieur système, je sais je ne devrais pas m'en vanter. Lorsqu'on me demande quel est mon métier il m'arrive de plus en plus souvent de répondre "je suis dans l'informatique". Cette vague formulation a au moins le mérite de m'éviter la lueur de haine méprisante qui apparaît instantanément dans l'oeil de l'interlocuteur le mieux disposé au simple énoncé de mes coupables occupations. Je suis lâche. La prochaine fois je répondrai tueur à gages, le relâchement des moeurs étant ce qu'il est, cela devrait moins choquer. 

C'est un métier gratifiant à bien des points de vue, c'est vraisemblablement le seul où le néophyte total, celui qui vient d'ouvrir son premier carton d'ordinateur se sent en mesure de vous expliquer votre métier dans le quart d'heure qui suit le montage de sa bécane. 

À ma connaissance conduire une voiture ne transforme personne en mécanicien, pas plus que raboter une porte ne fait de vous un ébéniste, mais taper sur un clavier fait de tout un chacun un informaticien. On n'arrête pas le progrès. 

N'allez surtout pas croire que je veux garder pour moi les clés du savoir et en tenir éloigné le vulgum. Que je regrette le temps ou les ingénieurs système détenaient le pouvoir abrités derrière leurs incantations absconses. Nenni. 

Bien au contraire, étant d'un naturel assez paresseux, pour ne pas dire d'une fainéantise crasse, je préfère de très loin un utilisateur qui se débrouille sans moi. Mais je reste persuadé qu'informaticien c'est aussi un métier. 

Par contre je regrette - parfois - le temps ou le métier consistait à surveiller un Vax, ceux qui ont connu cela savent à quel point c'était reposant, ou alors à rebooter une station Unix tous les trente six du mois pour justifier son existence. 

Avec l'arrivée des PC et surtout de Windows nous sommes entrés de plain-pied dans ce que l'on pourrait appeler l'ère du Chapelier Fou, c'est-à-dire l'irruption de l'irrationnel dans ce qu'il a de plus poétique et de moins maîtrisable au beau milieu d'un monde jusque la bien tenu. En vertu d'un darwinisme élémentaire il a bien fallu s'adapter. Aujourd'hui être IS dans le monde merveilleux de PetitMou, c'est être un hybride monstrueux, un mélange aussi subtil qu'indéfinissable de chaman, de Ménie Grégoire, de Dédé la Bricole, de Bobologue, de charlatan et de psychopathe. 

Je ne remercierai jamais assez Bill Gates pour avoir transformé un métier relativement terne et basé sur une approche bêtement technique et rigoureuse des faits, en challenge quotidien, nécessitant une remise en question permanente à l'échelle du quart d'heure. 

Quoi de plus stimulant sinon de savoir que résoudre un problème ne viendra en aucune façon enrichir ce qu'il est convenu d'appeler l'expérience, puisque le même problème nécessitera lorsqu'il se posera à nouveau une solution radicalement différente. On évite ainsi la sclérose intellectuelle consécutive aux automatismes. 

Résoudre un problème nécessite une imagination à côté de laquelle le récit d'un trip sous champignons hallucinogènes pourrait passer pour le compte-rendu de l'assemblée générale des actionnaires de la Société Nouvelle des Aciéries Mouchabeuf. Le cartésianisme n'est pas un atout mais un grave handicap vous empêchant d'aborder les hypothèses les plus farfelues. Et il faut bien cela quand après avoir éliminé les causes raisonnables de dysfonctionnement vous êtes amené à envisager le reste, qui se situe généralement tout de suite entre les histoires de petit lutin et la quatrième dimension. La seule chose que je me refuse encore à pratiquer c'est l'imposition des mains et le voyage a Lourdes, plus par réaction de mécréant que par doute quant à l'efficacité des méthodes en question. Je sens qu'avec l'arrivée de Windows 98 il va me falloir opérer une révision déchirante quant à mes convictions profondes. 

Quand je pense que certains recherchent les paradis artificiels, et que l'on me paye pour être en état perpétuel d'hallucination. La vie est bien injuste, allez. Tout cela serait finalement bien monotone s'il n'y avait l'utilisateur, car il existe l'utilisateur, c'est vous et moi. Victime d'une intoxication à l'échelle planétaire, d'un gigantesque et collectif lavage de cerveau il s'imagine qu'il va pouvoir tirer quelque chose de sa bécane, être productif, voire même dans les cas les plus graves envisager un retour sur investissement. 

Aujourd'hui l'utilisateur perverti par des slogans pernicieux du style "Jusqu'où irez vous " exige que ça marche, et c'est bien là ou tout se gate, le décalage entre cette légitime attente et ce que l'illuminé de Redmond est capable d'apporter me déprime. "Jusqu'où irez vous ", jusqu'à l'asile le plus proche sans doute. 

Comment voulez vous qu'un truc qui est à un système d'exploitation ce que Mireille Mathieu est à Edith Piaf, ce bricolage improbable écrit avec les pieds par une nuée de pervers schizoïdes puisse fonctionner. 

Le mensonge le plus grossier colporté par les sectateurs microsoftiens est celui selon lequel un PC convenablement équipé de l'inénarrable Windows et du fourbi Office dont j'ai oublié le millésime car il change en permanence, fonctionnerait seul et sans assistance. 

Le récit d'une journée ordinaire au royaume du Chapelier Fou contredit quelque peu cette idyllique vision du meilleur des mondes possible. Ce doit être une question de numéro de version, sans doute. 

Mardi 8 heures 
Le calme avant la tempête, je peux l'esprit en repos me consacrer à un projet qui me tient à coeur; émuler une calculette quatre opérations sur un Vax de la série 8000. Je tenterai l'inverse dès que j'aurai mené à bien cette partie. 

Mardi 9 heures 
Un premier coup de téléphone laconique, "Tu peux venir jeter un coup d'oeil, mon PC est bloqué", sous cette apparence anodine peut se dissimuler le cauchemar le plus absolu, les raisons qui peuvent amener un PC à se bloquer sont légions, la première étant d'appuyer sur le bouton marche. Je suis d'autant plus inquiet que mon client est un dingue de la vitesse. C'est un peu l'équivalent du chauffard, il parle de bus AGP là où les autres parlent de carburateur double corps, mais la démarche est la même, aller le plus vite possible en semant la terreur sur son passage. Profitant d'un instant d'égarement de son chef de service il a réussi à se faire payer le dernier Pentium à 333 Mhz, ce qui lui permet de gagner cinq secondes sur la mise en page de sa feuille de calcul. 

C'est comme on le voit une avancée considérable à la mesure de l'investissement consenti. Je le trouve un peu déprimé car on annonce déjà le Pentium à 400 Mhz ou plus et il contemple avec amertume ce qu'il considère déjà comme l'équivalent d'une caisse à savon. 

J'essaye de le réconforter en lui disant qu'avec la bête qu'il possède il devrait éviter d'ouvrir deux fenêtres en même temps pour ne pas faire de courants d'air. Une boutade bien innocente, c'est le côté Ménie Grégoire de la profession, mais je sens bien qu'il n'y croit pas. Les grandes douleurs sont souvent au delà des mots. 

Mais revenons à nos moutons, PC bloqué. Effectivement passé le démarrage tout ce que nous obtenons c'est un sablier désespérément figé, je suis tenté de répondre que c'est parfait pour faire des oeufs à la coque mais quelque chose dans son air égaré me dit que je ferais aussi bien de me taire. C'est al&gt; ors que j'envisage du coin de l'oeil un CD-ROM offert par PC truc "Mesurez les performances de votre PC", eh oui ça ne sert à rien d'aller vite encore faut-il pouvoir l'exprimer en Business Graphics, WinMark 98, High End Disk WinMark 98 et autres CPUMark32, c'est requis pour humilier à l'heure du café les ploucs avec leurs Pentium 133. 

Je lui demande si par le plus grand des hasards il n'aurait pas monté ce truc là sur sa machine, je connais la réponse. Il est d'ailleurs mentionné en tout petit sur le CD que l'installation de cette suite de tests devrait être effectuée sur une machine quasi vierge et pas sur un système normalement opérationnel, "cela pouvant provoquer des dysfonctionnements". Des "dysfonctionnements", tu l'as dit bouffi. Diagnostic; je t'envoie quelqu'un pour te remettre un système d'équerre celui-ci étant parti en villégiature à la campagne, pour une durée indéterminée. Rendez-vous est pris pour la parution du prochain CD de tests de PC machin. Au suivant. 

Mardi 10 heures 
Juste le temps de constater le plantage d'un serveur NT. Quelqu'un a vraisemblablement éternué devant, c'est très sensible comme système. Bon, reset, redémarrage, la routine quoi. Deuxième coup de téléphone "Tu n'aurais pas cinq minutes des fois, il se passe parfois des choses curieuses sur ma machine". Connaissant mon correspondant la seule chose curieuse dans tout cela c'est le parfois, il est stupéfiant que ce ne soit pas toujours. C'est qu'il s'agit de la variété dite de "l'esthète taquin", épouvante par l'uniformité il a installé sur sa machine tous les thèmes possibles, le pointeur de souris est un calamar, le sablier une horloge Comtoise, l'économiseur d'écran qui se déclenche toutes les minutes est un jeu de baston intergalactique avec force sifflements et explosions. Car il a bien évidemment une carte son. 

C'est indispensable pour reproduire le rire de Johny Hallyday selon les Guignols de l'info, rire qui accompagne les messages d'avertissement. Tout cela est un peu perturbant. Ayant de surcroît accès à l'Internet il a récupéré et installé tous les sharewares possibles, il n'y a plus aucune pièce d'origine sur sa machine, il a tout remplacé et il est seul à pouvoir s'en servir. Il est assez surprenant qu'il ne soit obligé de rebooter sa machine qu'une fois par heure. Je suis peut-être injuste envers PetitMou. 

À l'intérieur de tout grand logiciel il en existe plusieurs petits qui ne demandent qu'a sortir, là c'est la grande évasion, il suffit de coller l'oreille contre le boîtier pour les entendre se carapater. Tout ce joli monde doit se battre en permanence pour prendre le contrôle du système. C'est un cas désespéré. Je m'en sort lâchement en lui disant d'aller récupérer sur www.crap.com la dernière version de son anti-virus/gestionnaire de fichiers/explorateur/compacteur/logiciel de sauvegarde/éditeur de textes/navigateur internet, et me tire vite fait sans toucher à la souris de peur de déclencher un Tchernobyl dans sa machine. Au suivant. 

Mardi 11 heures 
De retour dans mon bureau je constate le plantage d'un autre serveur NT, par solidarité avec le premier sans doute. L'instinct grégaire ou le début d'un mouvement de revendications. À surveiller. Autre coup de téléphone, en provenance d'une espèce bien particulière, la variété qui se shoote à la presse informatique, on ne dira jamais assez les ravages que cela peut provoquer. Stratège planétaire, il m'explique comment l'introduction de Java dans les entreprises va révolutionner la façon dont nous envisageons l'informatique. Comment Sun va bouffer Microsoft à condition qu'Oracle s'allie avec Apple et que Compaq ne vienne pas jouer les trouble-fête. Il me prédit la mort prochaine d'Intel victime de ses challengers, et écrasé sous son gigantisme. Au bout d'un moment atterré par toutes ces apocalypses à venir, je ne sais plus très bien où j'habite et c'est légèrement comateux que je raccroche en espérant ardemment que tout cela voudra bien patienter jusqu'à ma retraite. 

Mardi 13 heures 
Coup de téléphone angoissé en provenance d'une secrétaire, "Quand je lance mon Word avec un document que j'ai tapé hier, j'ai le message suivant; cette application va s'arrêter car elle a effectuée une opération non conforme", je suis tenté de lui répondre qu'il s'agit là d'un fonctionnement normal de l'application, mais je m'abstiens. Son désarroi est sincère et la perte de plusieurs heures de travail ne porte pas à rire. 

Bon en route vers de nouvelles aventures. Cette charmante personne au demeurant, appartient à la catégorie de ceux qui considèrent l'introduction de l'informatique dans leur quotidien comme une calamité. L'espèce de truc ronronnant qu'on lui a posé sur son bureau est pour elle, visiblement habité par un esprit hostile et rebelle à toute collaboration avec le genre humain. Elle a bien essayé de l'apprivoiser en le banalisant, en installant un pot de fleurs sur le boîtier et la photo de ses gosses sur l'écran, mais rien n'y fait, habité d'une vie propre il s'ingénie à lui pourrir l'existence. 

Elle serait je crois soulagée, si je suspendais des gousses d'ail et des crucifix au plafond et aspergeait sa machine d'eau bénite, c'est le côté chaman de la profession. 

À la vingtième tentative je réussis à charger son document sans déclencher l'infamant message de vacances pour cause de non conformité des opérations effectuées par l'application, il s'agissait d'un tableau&gt; coupé par un saut de section, quelque chose de tellement grave selon Microsoft que cela méritait un plantage radical. Peut-être qu'une destruction totale de la machine aurait été plus appropriée, je les trouve un peu laxistes ces temps ci. Problème corrigé. Au suivant. 

Mardi 15 heures. 

De suivant il n'y en eu point ce jour là, je terminais ma journée tranquillement entre deux reboot de serveur NT, et mes travaux sur la reconversion d'un Vax en calculette. j'en étais à la soustraction, je ne désespérais pas d'arriver à la division à l'horizon 2005. J'aurai certainement besoin de 512 megas de mémoire vive supplémentaire pour l'implémenter, c'est le directeur financier qui va encore râler. 

C'est une certitude demain amènera son nouveau lot de victimes. Si tous ces gens savaient qu'au fond je ne maîtrise guère plus qu'eux tout cela, que le métier est de bien peu de secours quand Word ou Excel ou que sais-je se bauge lamentablement, que le temps ou une entreprise vivait sur des applications maisons est définitivement révolu. 

Bah je fais comme si je dominais, c'est ce qu'ils attendent de moi, c'est le côté charlatan du métier. Et puis ils ont au moins quelqu'un d'identifié à engueuler. 

Quant à moi je m'endors tous les soirs en rêvant aux tortures que je ferai subir à Bill Gates s'il venait à me tomber sous la main. C'est le côté psychopathe du métier. 

c tj pas marrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tres vrai


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Un peu long mais plutôt pas mal.

Globl a aussi posté quelques blagues dans l'Ultraflood ce midi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

...ça me rappelle un truc :

Chez nous, on a des règles très strictes dictées par le dpt informatique du siège : aucune personnalisation des PC ne peut etre effectuée ... du standard sur chaque poste (fonds d'écran, écrans de veille, curseurs etc...)

Le paramétrage des machines est fait dans ce sens : impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit, à moins d'avoir les droits d'administrateur !

La veille du passage des techniciens de la Maison-Mère, j'ai traficouillé le PC de la ptéro du boss en lui mettant un curseur de souris plutot "hot" : un superbe et imposant "engin" qui se redresse dès que l'on clique "gauche" sur la souris ... un must dans le genre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lendemain matin, grosse panique lorsqu'elle découvre la chose - elle ose à peine m'appeler pour me demander comment ce "truc" a bien pu arriver sur son PC - et moi de lui répondre avec un petit sourire narquois : "ça c'est typique d'un virus qu'on attrape sur le Web en surfant sur des sites un peu douteux ... malheureusement, je ne peux rien faire, il faudra attendre les techniciens du siège pour qu'ils interviennent" !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...et bien, croyez-moi ou non, elle a tourné lamentablement de l'oeil et on a du la transporter à l'infirmerie ! Arrffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme c'est une "peau de vache", je l'ai laissé mariner "dans son jus" tout content d'avoir découvert (elle n'a pas prétendu le contraire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qu'elle visitait parfois des sites un peu olé olé !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est vache, mais encore aujourd'hui, je ne regrette rien !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Les techniciens informatiques sont vraiments des enf


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

- "Vous savez pourquoi les femmes ne sont jamais l'auteur de massacres ?"

- "Parce que, avant de tirer, elles évaluent les dégâts et se demandent qui va tout nettoyer après"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * - "Vous savez pourquoi les femmes ne sont jamais l'auteur de massacres ?"
> 
> - "Parce que, avant de tirer, elles évaluent les dégâts et se demandent qui va tout nettoyer après"
> *


Et pourquoi les hommes sont ils le plus souvent auteurs de massacres ?

- "Parce que, avant de tirer, ils évaluent les dégats et se disent après tout qu'il y aura toujours des femmes pour nettoyer après eux ..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

Euh ! J'ai oublié deux choses :

1° Arrffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2° Barbarella : c'est pour rire !


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh ! J'ai oublié deux choses :
> 
> 1° Arrffffff !!!
> 
> ...



3" Tu sors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 3" Tu sors
> 
> 
> ...


...j'y vais de ce pas ! d'ailleurs j'ai un entretien d'embauche à 15H30 avec une éventuelle nouvelle ptéro pour le marketing - je dois tester son aptitude à manier Powerpoint de main de maitre (pas comme moi parce que c'est impossible, mais presque comme moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
...Tidju, ou ai-je mis mon gabarit portable ???


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...j'y vais de ce pas ! d'ailleurs j'ai un entretien d'embauche à 15H30 *



Un entretien d'en bouche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un entretien d'en bouche
> 
> 
> ...











 Arrete, je vais etre perturbé !!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mets une coquille


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un entretien d'en bouche
> 
> ...



Tu crois qu'il va l'etouffer a l'oral?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu crois qu'il va l'etouffer a l'oral?
> 
> ...



Tout dépend s'ils pratiquent la même langue.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout dépend s'ils pratiquent la même langue.
> 
> ...



Hummm tu connais le chemin... attends moi 2 minutes, j'arrive avec du carburant, c'est l'heure


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

heu ... j'peux vnir avec vous, les gars ????




celui-là, j'en avais bu sur l'ile de Skye il y a ... longtemps ! Oufti !

j'apporte mon cruchon ...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * heu ... j'peux vnir avec vous, les gars ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raplique vite avant qu'il ne s'évapore!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Les iles de Skye et d'Islay, ca ca doit etre du bonheur!!! Ca fait des mois qu'on projete de faire ca avec quelques potes... Faut qu'on passe a l'action, y fait soif!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

J'en ramène quelques autres.
Faudrait voir à pas manquer de carburant.


----------



## Alex666 (18 Juillet 2003)

un bon vieux hirlandais (genre John Power) serait le bien venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est assez populaire la bas et neanmoins pas le plus mauvais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et comme on est dans le topic des blagues en voici kkunes avec le whisky...

What is the fastest way to get stoned ?

 Whisky on the rocks! 

Three mice are sitting and bragging:
-Mouse 1: "I can drink a hole glass of whisky"
-Mouse 2: "I can drink a bottle of whisky"
-Mouse 3: "So what - I'll go fuck the cat."

What is the difference between a battery and a whisky ?
A battery has a negative side.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> * un bon vieux hirlandais (genre John Power) serait le bien venu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Tullamore Dew est pas mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS en Irlande le Whisky se dit Whiskey


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * PS en Irlande le Whisky se dit Whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Par contre, il se boit pareil. Dans un verre.


----------



## Alex666 (28 Juillet 2003)

quand jesus a dit "Il faut pacifier. Il faut désarmer." Bush a compris: "Il faut pas s'y fier. Il faut des armées"


----------



## Kak (29 Juillet 2003)

Perroquet injurieux


C'est un gars qui a un perroquet depuis peu de temps.
D'un côté, il a de la chance, parce que son perroquet est très prolixe.
Il n'arrête pas de parler.
D'un autre côté, il est vraiment embêté, car tous les mots qui sortent
du bec du perroquet ne  sont que jurons et vulgarités.
Un jour, l'homme en a plus qu'assez. Il attrape son perroquet à la gorge,
le secoue très fort et lui hurle:
" ARRETE AVEC TES JURONS ! ! "
Malheureusement, cela ne fait qu'exciter le perroquet qui se met à jurer de plus belle.
Alors le gars prend l'oiseau et l'enferme dans un placard.
Mais là encore, ça ne fait qu'énerver son perroquet qui lui balance un monceau d'insanités.
Alors le gars est tellement hors de lui qu'il prend le perroquet et l'enferme dans le réfrigérateur.
Et là comme par miracle, le perroquet se calme.
Au bout de quelques minutes, le gars ressort son perroquet du frigo...
Calmement, le perroquet monte sur son bras et dit :
" Je suis terriblement désolé pour tous les désagréments que je vous ai causés ".
Le gars n'en  revient pas. Son perroquet est totalement transformé.
C'est à ce moment-là que le perroquet ajoute :
" Juste  pour savoir... Qu'est-ce qu'il avait fait le poulet? "`


----------



## Kak (29 Juillet 2003)

Perroquets religieux

Une religieuse rend visite au curé :
- Voilà mon père: au cloître nous avons un problème avec nos deux perroquets.
Ce sont des femelles et elles ne savent dire qu'une seule phrase abominable:
" Nous sommes des prostituées, voulez-vous vous amuser ?".
- C'est affreux ! s'exclame le  prêtre mais j'ai peut être une solution.
Apportez-moi vos perroquets, je les mettrai avec les miens qui sont des mâles,
et auxquels j'ai appris à prier et à lire la Bible.
Ainsi, vos deux femelles apprendront à louer et à adorer Dieu.

Le lendemain, la religieuse apporte ses  perroquets au prêtre
qui les met comme convenu dans la cage des deux mâles.
Alors  les deux perroquets femelles engagent la conversation.
- Nous  sommes des prostituées, voulez-vous vous amuser ?
- Et l'un des perroquets mâles dit à l'autre :
- Tu peux ranger ta Bible, mon vieux ! Nos prières sont enfin exaucées...


----------



## Kak (29 Juillet 2003)

Un indien arrive au saloon, le shotgun dans une main, et un seau de bouse de bison dans l'autre : 
"Bison mugissant vouloir café" 
Le serveur lui apporte, l'indien descend la tasse en une gorgée, jette le contenu du seau en l'air,
met un coup de shotgun dedans et part. 

 Le lendemain, il revient au saloon et redemande du café. 
"Ho ! attends un peu là" s'exclame le patron "on est encore en train de nettoyer ton coup d'hier. C'est quoi c't'histoire ?" 

- Moi prendre cours de management pour être cadre supérieur.
Ca travaux pratiques. Moi arriver le matin, boire café, semer la merde puis disparaître toute la journée".


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

Le groupe Noir Désir a décidé de changer de nom.
Ils s'appeleront désormais SuperTrampe


----------



## Alex666 (30 Août 2003)

Bertrant Cantat avoue !!! il écoute en boucle No woman no cry...


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Bertrant Cantat avoue !!! il écoute en boucle No woman no cry...



Ça lui fera moins de mal que d'écouter Noir Désir.


----------



## Muludovski (31 Août 2003)

C'est George Dobeulyoo Bush qui fait un chti' footing à la campagne, entouré de ses gardes du corps...

À un moment, ils passent sur un petit pont, et là W trébuche, et se retrouve direct dans la petite rivière qui passe sous le dit pont...

Les gardes du corps essayent de se frayer un chemin vers le cours d'eau, mais le terrain est très accidenté, et la végétation assez dense... Du coup W est emporté par la flotte, et il commence à couler...

Or il se trouve que, en aval, y avait trois gamins en train de pêcher...

Ni une ni deux, ils plongent tous les trois. Et au péril de leurs vies, ils sortent de l'eau un W tout penaud, mais bien vivant...

Les gardes arrivent un par un...

W se relève et, très reconnaissant, s'adresse aux trois gosses, incrédules, qui viennent de le reconnaître:

-Vous venez de rendre un immense service à l'Humanité... Quels que soient vos voeux, je m'arrangerai pour qu'ils soient exhaussés!

Timidement, un premier gamin prend la parole:

-Ben... En fait, moi, j'ai toujours rêvé d'aller à Disney Land...

-Pas de problème, dit W, je t'y emmène personnellement, à bord de Air Force One! Tu connais Air Force One?...

Et il se retourne vers le deuxième gosse...

-Et toi mon petit? Y a-t-il quelque chose qui te ferait plaisir?...

-J'aimerais bien avoir les dernières Nike Air, si ça pouvait être possible...

W, attendri par la naïveté de ses jeunes concitoyens, assure que les Nike seront même signées par Michaël Jordan, Him Self!

-Et toi mon petit, dit-il au troisième, qu'est ce que tu voudrais comme cadeau?...

Sans hésiter une seconde, le gamin répond:

-Moi, je voudrais un fauteuil roulant électrique, avec lecteur de DVD intégré!

Interloqué, W lui demande de s'expliquer:

-Comment ça, un fauteuil roulant?!!?!... Tu m'as l'air en parfaite condition physique mon garçon! Tu es sûr de ne pas vouloir autre chose?...

-Hahaaaaaa non non non, répond le gosse, c'est ça que je veux! Parce que je peux t'assurer que quand mon père va apprendre que j'ai sauvé ton cul d'une noyade certaine, je vais vraiment en avoir besoin...


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2003)

&gt;
&gt; Quelqu'un demande à Colin Powell :
&gt; - Quelles preuves avez-vous que l'Irak a des armes
&gt; de destruction massive? 
&gt; L'Américain répond :
&gt; - Nous avons gardé les factures.
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; 
&gt; C'est au paradis, Saint Pierre accueille 10 femmes
&gt; qui sont mortes la même
&gt; journée.
&gt; - Que toutes les femmes qui ont trompé leur mari
&gt; fassent un pas en avant. Et
&gt; neuf femmes sur les dix présentes avancent d'un pas.
&gt; À ce moment-là,
&gt; Saint-Pierre se retourne vers Dieu et lui demande :
&gt; - Et qu'est-ce qu'on en fait de la sourde ?
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; Pendant une dispute un mari dit à sa femme:
&gt;  - J'étais fou quand je me suis marié avec toi.
&gt;  Et la femme répond :
&gt;  - Je sais, mais comme j'étais amoureuse à l'époque,
&gt; je ne l'avais pas 
&gt; remarqué.
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; 
&gt; Cher Jean-Pierre,
&gt; Je ne dors plus, je ne vis plus depuis que j'ai
&gt; rompu nos fiançailles.
&gt; Voudras-tu bien me pardonner et oublier ? Ton
&gt; absence ronge mon coeur. Je
&gt; n'étais qu'une petite sotte, personne ne pourra
&gt; jamais prendre ta place. Je
&gt; t'aime. Amoureusement, Ton Isabelle.
&gt; P.S. Mes félicitations pour tes 6 bons numéros au
&gt; tirage du Loto d'hier
&gt; soir.
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; Un homme demande à sa femme :
&gt; - Qu'est ce que tu préfères chez moi chérie ? Mes
&gt; muscles virils ou mon
&gt; intelligence ?
&gt; - Ton sens de l'humour !!!
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; 
&gt; Un Français est en week-end à Londres et se sent
&gt; irrésistiblement attiré par
&gt; une jeune anglaise. Il fait partie des quelques
&gt; Français non-anglophones.
&gt; Aussi, avec les rudiments d'Anglais qu'il connaît,
&gt; il tente d'aborder la
&gt; jeune femme :
&gt; - I love you très beaucoup... Alors peut-être, you
&gt; and me, ce soir, crac
&gt; crac ?
&gt; -  Never !! répond l'anglaise indignée...
&gt; -  Entendu, ce soir vers never, never et quart.
&gt;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
&gt; Sur les conseils d'une amie, une femme va consulter
&gt; un sexologue. Après un
&gt; petit questionnaire, le sexologue lui dit :
&gt; - Si je comprends bien , votre équilibre sexuel
&gt; dépend de certains
&gt; facteurs...
&gt; - Pas seulement, il y a aussi les employés du gaz!!!
&gt;


----------



## sylko (12 Septembre 2003)

Dans une brasserie, une jolie femme s'approche du bar. Elle fait signe au barman pour qu'il s'approche. Lorsqu'il arrive, elle lui fait signe de façon assez séduisante de s'approcher encore. Il se penche et elle commence a lui caresser la barbe. 
- Etes-vous le gérant? dit-elle en caressant sensuellement son visage. 
- Euh...en fait non, répond le barman. 
- Pouvez-vous aller le chercher? demande la femme en glissant sa main dans les cheveux du barman. 
- Malheureusement non, souffle le barman prenant visiblement plaisir a la situation. 
- Pouvez-vous faire quelque chose pour moi? demande la femme en passant ses doigts sur les levres du barman. 
- Bien sûr, répond l'homme. 
- Je voudrais lui laisser un message, dit-elle en glissant un doigt puis l'autre dans la bouche du barman qui les suce allégrement. 
- Qu'est-ce que c'est? demande le barman. 
- Dites-lui qu'il n'y a plus ni papier ni savon dans les toilettes des femmes...


----------



## molgow (13 Septembre 2003)

Histoire cochonne...


Il était une fois . . . une asiatique qui venait de
se marier à un français
qui vivait à Paris.  La pauvre fille ne connaissait
malheureusement pas
beaucoup de mots en français, mais réussissait quand
même à communiquer avec
son mari.

Sa difficulté était de se faire comprendre chez les
commerçants...  Un jour,
elle se rendit chez le boucher pour acheter des
cuisses de poulet.  Ne
sachant pas comment le demander, elle leva sa jupe
jusqu'à ses cuisses en
baragouinant...  Le boucher comprit et la dame
retourna chez elle avec des
cuisses de poulet.

Le lendemain, elle eut besoin de poitrines de
porc...  Encore une fois, ne
sachant quoi dire au boucher, elle dégrafa sa
blouse, et montra sa poitrine
au boucher en baragouinant...  Et encore une fois,
la dame obtint se qu'elle
désirait.

Le 3e jour, la dame eut besoin de saucisses...  Elle
emmena son mari chez le
boucher...
(SVP descendre plus bas sur la page)...













A quoi pensez-vous ?

















Bande de pervers !!!


<font color="#dddddd">Son mari parle français, vous n'écoutez pas ce qu'on
vous dit</font>


----------



## UltraFloodeur (13 Septembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui, essayons de comprendre les ingénieurs :

Comprendre les ingénieurs : Tentative N° 1
Deux élèves ingénieurs marchent le long de leur campus lorsque l'un des deux dit à l'autre, admiratif :
Où est-ce que tu as trouvé ce vélo ?
Le second lui répond :
Ben en fait, alors que je marchais, hier, et que j'étais dans mes pensées,
je croise une super nana en vélo qui s'arrête devant moi, pose son vélo
par terre, se déshabille entièrement et me dit " Prends ce que tu veux " J'ai donc choisi son vélo.
Le premier opine et lui dit
Tu as raison, les vêtements auraient certainement été trop serrés.


Comprendre les ingénieurs : Tentative N° 2
Pour une personne optimiste, le verre est à moitié plein.
Pour une personne pessimiste, il est à moitié vide.
Pour l'ingénieur, il est deux fois plus grand que nécessaire.


Comprendre les ingénieurs : Tentative N° 3
Un curé, un médecin et un ingénieur jouent au golf. Ils attendent après
un groupe de golfeurs particulièrement lents. Au bout d'un moment,
l'ingénieur explose et dit Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils fichent ? ça fait bien un quart d'heure qu'on attend là !
Le docteur intervient, exaspéré lui aussi :
Je ne sais pas, mais je n'ai jamais vu des gens s'y prendre aussi mal!
Le pasteur dit alors :
Attendez, voilà quelqu'un du golf. On n'a qu'à le lui demander.
Excusez-moi
Dites-moi, il y a un problème avec le groupe de devant ? Ils sont plutôt
lents, non ?
L'autre répond :
Ah oui, c'est un groupe de pompiers aveugles. Ils ont perdu la vue en
tentant de sauver le golf des flammes l'année dernière, alors depuis, on
les laisse jouer gratuitement.
Le groupe reste silencieux un moment, et le pasteur dit :
C'est Si triste. Je vais faire une prière spécialement pour eux ce soir.
Le médecin ajoute :
Bonne idée. Et moi, je vais contacter un copain chercheur
ophtalmologiste pour voir ce qu'il peut faire.
Et l'ingénieur :
Pourquoi ils jouent pas la nuit ?


Comprendre les ingénieurs : Tentative N° 4
Un architecte, un artiste et un ingénieur discutent s'il vaut mieux
passer du temps avec sa femme ou sa maîtresse.
L'architecte dit :
Moi j'aime bien passer du temps avec ma femme à construire de solides
fondations pour une relation durable.
L'artiste répond :
Moi je préfère passer du temps avec ma maîtresse, à cause de la passion
et le mystère que j'y trouve.
L'ingénieur rétorque :
Moi j'aime les deux.
Les deux ?!?, répondent les deux autres.
Bien sûr. Quand vous avez une femme et une maîtresse, chacune d'elle
suppose que vous passez votre temps avec l'autre, et vous avez alors le
temps de travailler un peu.


Comprendre les ingénieurs : Tentative N° 5
Un ingénieur traversait la rue lorsqu'une grenouille l'appela et lui dit
"Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse".
Il se baissa, ramassa la grenouille et la mit dans sa poche. La
grenouille lui dit alors :
"Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse et
je resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine".
L'ingénieur sortit la grenouille de sa poche, lui fit un sourire et la
replaça dans sa poche. La grenouille se mit alors à crier:
"Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse, je
resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine et je ferai TOUT ce que tu veux."
Encore une fois, l'ingénieur sortit la grenouille de sa poche, lui
sourit et la remit dans sa poche. La grenouille lui demanda alors:
"Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? Je te dis que je suis une magnifique
princesse, que je resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine, que je ferai
tout ce que tu veux ! Alors pourquoi tu ne m'embrasses pas ?"
L'ingénieur répondit :
"Regarde-moi, je suis un ingénieur : J'ai pas le temps d'avoir une
petite amie ! Par contre, une grenouille qui parle, ça, c'est cool."


----------



## molgow (13 Septembre 2003)

Arfff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle là, je vais l'envoyer à mes camarades de classes, tous futurs ingénieurs


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2003)

Merci UltraFloodeur


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)




----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

excellentes!!!!!

pareil, je vais les envoyer à tous mes potes...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2003)

'tain je suis le seul futur ingénieur parmi mes potes, faut pas qu'il tombent là dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'avoue qu'elles sont super


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

J'avoue que je n'aurais pas du faire demi tour sur l'autoroute avec ma caravane mais j'avais oublié ma femme à la station service!

Je suis tombé enceinte après votre passage chez moi et de ce fait je voudrais vous poser une question au sujet de mon assurance vie

J'avoue que j'ai traversé le carrefour sans regarder s'il venait quelqu'un, mais j'étais passé à ce même carrefour, moins d'une heure auparavant et il n'y avait personne.

Je suivais une voiture, quand celle-ci s'est arrêtée à un feu rouge à ma grande surprise.

Voulez vous me dire le prix de l'assurance si j'achetais une voiture alors que je n'ai pas le permis de conduire.

Je vous signal que j'ai été écrasé ce matin par un chauffard en état d'ébriété.

Je me suis foulé le poignet en sucrant les fraises.

Je n'ai guère eu le temps de voir le piéton car il a immédiatement disparu sous la voiture.

Je courais dans le couloir quand la porte vitre est venu à ma rencontre et nous nous heurtâmes.

Je vais prêter ma voiture à quelqu'un qui ne sait pas trop s'en servir,mais avant pouvez-vous me confirmer que vous paierez les pots cassés pour les accidents qu'il ne manquera pas de provoquer?

J'ai été heurté de plein fouet par un poteau électrique.

A la place de l'ancien carrefour, ils ont fait un virage tout rond avec priorité à gauche, alors forcément, je ne m'y attendais pas et j'ai perdu le contrôle.

Puisque vous me demandez quelles sont les conséquences de l'accident je vous dirais que pour le moment, mon mari est mort.

J'ai été blessé pendant mes vacances et comme j'ai du rester au lit, je n'ai donc pas pu profiter de mes jours de repos.

étant un peu dur d'oreille, je n'ai pas vu le cycliste arriver.

J'étais en vacances quand la fuite s'est produite dans la salle de bains du voisin du dessus. Alors le voisin du dessous a cru que l'eau venait de chez moi, mais le voisin du dessus a alerte le voisin d'à coté qui est le frère du voisin du dessous pour lui dire que l'eau ne venait pas de chez moi mais du voisin du dessus.


----------



## Alex666 (25 Septembre 2003)

Un sadique, un masochiste, un tueur en serie, un necrophile, un zoophile et un pyromane (Sacrée équipe j'avoue!) sont assis sur un
banc dans un parc et s'ennuient a mourir.

D'un coup le zoophile dit :
- "Venez? on attrape un chat !"

Le sadique dit :
- "Venez on attrape un chat, et après on le torture !"

Le tueur en serie dit :
- "Venez on attrape un chat, on le torture, et après on le tue !"

Le necrophile dit :
- "Venez on attrape un chat, on le torture, on le tue, et après on le
baise !"

Le pyromane dit :
- "Venez on attrape un chat, on le torture, on le tue, on le baise, et
après on le brule !"

Et le masochiste dit :
- "Miaou !!!"


----------



## UltraFloodeur (25 Septembre 2003)




----------



## molgow (25 Septembre 2003)

Deux belges vont chercher de l'essence dans une station service à la frontière franco-belge. La station est éloignée mais ils veulent participer au concours organise par le gérant de la station. Ils font donc le plein et demandent au gérant s'ils peuvent participer au concours.

- "OK", dit le gérant. "Si vous gagnez vous avez droit a une heure de sexe gratuit offert par la maison.
- "Et comment on joue?" demandent les Belges.
- "C'est simple", dit le gérant. "Je vais penser à un nombre entre 1 et 10, si vous devinez ce nombre vous gagnez votre heure de sexe gratuit."
- "OK. Je dis 7", répond le premier belge.
- "Désolé, c'était 8", dit le gérant.

La semaine suivante, ils retournent à la station, refont le plein et demandent à participer au concours.
-"OK", dit le gérant. "Je vais penser à un nombre entre 1 et 10, si vous devinez ce nombre vous gagnez
votre heure de sexe gratuit."
- "OK. Je dis 5", répond le premier belge.
- "Désole, c'était 7", dit le gérant.

Sur le chemin du retour le premier belge dit a l'autre:
- "Je suis sur que ce concours est truqué."
- "Je ne pense pas" répond le deuxième. "Ma femme a gagne deux fois la semaine dernière."


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Une fermière du Rwanda
Qui est Hutu de surcroît
Quitte sa case et sa smala
Pour le marché de Kampala.
Elle veut honorer sa tribu
D'un beau chapon gras et dodu.

Mais elle est peu fortunée
Et le marchand Tutsi, rusé,
Refuse de baisser le prix
Du chapon par elle choisi.

Me le donnerais-tu
Dit la cliente Hutu
Contre une gâterie
Sur ton beau bengali ?

A voir - dit le vendeur -
De cette gâterie quelle serait la valeur ?
Vaudrait-elle un chapon ?
Il m'en faudrait la preuve pour de bon.

Aussitôt la bougresse s'enfouit sous le boubou,
Et vite, fait jaillir la sève du bambou.
J'ai gagné le chapon ! ? s'exclame l'innocente
La bouche encore pleine du produit de la vente.

Que nenni lui répond le volailler acerbe
Tout comme la figure, le chapon tu as perdu
Car comme le dit notre si beau proverbe
Turlute Hutu, Chapon point eu.


----------



## melmor (30 Septembre 2003)

Brèves de comptoir 2000 (Jean-Marie GOURIO) : il s'agit de phrases  réellement  entendues par l'auteur dans des bistrots : 

Ma femme peut pas me quitter, je suis jamais là ! 
A la naissance le nain est normal, c'est en grandissant qu'il rapetisse. 
Ça m'inquiète de prendre la voiture bourré mais en ce moment j'ai pas le choix, je suis tout le temps bourré. 
Ce qui ne va pas dans la société, c'est les gens. 
En moto, tu peux boire plus qu'avec la voiture, le vent ça dessoûle. 
Faudrait lui passer la cervelle au Kärcher tellement il est con. 
Il a perdu son taxi parce qu'il buvait trop, maintenant il est chauffeur de car en Bretagne.
Il faudrait qu'à l'auto-école on nous apprenne à conduire bourrés, on apprend  bien la conduite sur glace.
J'étais ivre mort et j'ai pas pris ma bagnole... c'est bien, non ?
Je n'achète rien quand c'est fabriqué par des enfants du tiers-monde, ça se casse tout de suite.
Je serais chercheur, moi je saurais pas quoi chercher.
Je suis chômeur occasionnel et en ce moment c'est l'occasion.
Je suis le plus grand auteur maudit, j'ai jamais écrit une ligne.
L'apéritif concert, j'y vais pour la musique parce que de l'apéritif j'en ai à la maison.
La forme de l'eau, on la sait quand ça gèle.
Le mariage des pédés, ça va obliger le pâtissier à poser des pédés sur le gâteau.
Le naturisme, sur le dépliant c'est des jeunes filles à poil sur la plage mais quand tu y es, c'est que des retraités de la SNCF.
Les livres, j'aime pas le sujet.
Les peintures de Lascaux on trouve ça génial, mais si ça se trouve à l'époque personne en voulait chez lui. 
Quand on voit ce que consomment les bagnoles, c'est pas un exemple pour les chauffeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Vous prenez souvent l'avion, alors permettez-moi de vous donner UN CONSEIL :

Noubliez pas d'emporter avec vous une pipe.

Quelques minutes avant l'atterrissage, laissez là tomber sous votre siège. 
Alors que vous devriez attacher votre ceinture comme il vous l'est demandé, faites mine de chercher votre pipe.

L'hôtesse de l'air ne manquera pas de venir vous voir pour connaître la raison de ce non respect de la sécurité.

Vous lui en donnez la raison, elle se hâte de chercher avec vous, de la trouver évidemment et de vous la donner pour qu'enfin vous vous attachiez. 

Et ainsi, un peu plus tard, en descendant de l'avion, au milieu du groupe de passagers, en vous tournant vers l'hôtesse, lancez un joyeux et tonitruant :

"Et encore merci pour la pipe !!!"


----------



## molgow (1 Octobre 2003)

Ahahahah... génial Vieux Raleur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: tu as déjà testé ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahahahah... génial Vieux Raleur !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas encore, mais j'y pense sérieusement...


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Au bistrot :

Patron! Un whisky avant que ça recommence.
Le barman lui sert.
...
Patron un deuxième whisky avant que ça recommence.
Le patron lui verse.

Et un troisième, avant que ça recommence.
un quatrième, un cinquième.

...

Paaa .. paatron, hip, un, un ,un aut' whi, whi, whisky a-a-avant que çaaaa  reee .. hip  commence.

Le patron :
"Bon c'est pas tout mais va falloir penser à payer, maintenant!"

- Ahhh c'a y est, hip, ça r'commence !!


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

Lors d'une réception, la fille du maitre des lieux achevait de massacrer au piano une composition de Mozart.
Le père non sans fierté s'adressant à l'un de ses hotes:

"Alors que pensez vous de son exécution ?
...
- Je suis pour!"


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>













Merci, merci.


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Un homme entre dans la douche au moment précis où sa femme en sort, lorsque la sonnerie retentit à la porte de leur maison.

Après une brève discussion pour savoir lequel des deux va aller répondre, la femme cède et s'enroule dans une serviette de toilette, descend les escaliers en courant et ouvre la porte d'entrée.

C'est Bob, le voisin de palier.

Avant qu'elle ait pu dire un mot, il lui lance : " Je te donne 800 Euro immédiatement si tu laisses tomber la serviette qui te couvre ".
Un peu étonnée, elle attend quelques secondes puis desserre la serviette et se retrouve nue devant Bob. Il la regarde, puis lui tend 800 Euro en billets de 100. Un peu éberluée par cet épisode mais contente de la petite fortune qu'elle vient de faire en à peine 10 secondes, elle remonte dans la salle de bain. Son mari, encore sous la douche, lui demande " C'était qui? " '

Bob, le voisin de palier "répond-elle".

Le mari: " Super, il t'a rendu les 800 Euro qu'il me doit ?"


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## legritch (11 Octobre 2003)

_Reçue par mail :_ 
Un jeune inspecteur des impôts est envoyé pour un contrôle fiscal à la grande synagogue de Paris. Impitoyable, il pose de nombreuses questions au Rabbin

 "Et que faites-vous des restes de cire et de bougies ? "
 "Nous les renvoyons à notre fournisseur qui, une fois l'an, nous offre un paquet de bougies "
 "Et les restes de bagels, toutes ces miettes, qu'en faites-vous? "
 "Mais, la même chose , nous les expédions à notre boulanger et, une fois l'an, il nous donne gratuitement un paquet supplémentaire"

Moqueur , l'inspecteur ajoute :
 " Et ce qui reste des circoncisions.....toutes ces petites peaux.....qu'en faites-vous ??

Placide , le rabbin répond :
 " Mais, comme pour le reste, nous les envoyons au Centre National des Impôts, et, une fois l'an, ils nous envoient une tête de gland.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)




----------



## legritch (16 Octobre 2003)

_De Jean-Luc Fonck du groupe Sttellla :_

Il y a très très longtemps, dans un pays très très
lointain, le pays des poissons, vivait un petit poisson qui s'appelait El Vis (le poisson).

 Son nom semblait étrange, mais sa mère était Espagnole, 
c'est pour ça!

El Vis vivait dans un pays très froid. Dans un pays où
l'on se l'écaille, mais il était heureux.

El Vis avait la pêche, il s'occupait d'une radio,il
passait les bisques pour les jeunes.

El Vis était le roi quand il montait sur le podium: il
commençait toujours son spectacle de la même manière: "Nageoire ma
darne, nageoire   mademoiselle... Ça va chauffer...".

El Vis avait un répertoire génial pour mettre de
l'ambiance: il passait des disques de sardine et rebecca, ou bien de l'hareng voulzy. Parfois même de philippe swan: "Dans morue", par exemple. Il passait aussi du saumon et carpefunkel, du claude anchois, du raie charles, du led zeplie et même du will tura: "Ik ben zo eenzalm zonder jouw ; je suis si sole, si sole sans toi"...

C'était à chaque fois un succès. Si, par hasard, l'ambiance retombait,ce qui était très rare, El Vis se servait d'appat (le fameux groupe suédois), et c'était reparti. Ça donnait un requin d'intérêt.

Il achetait la plupart de ses disques chez makro... Les
autres, c'était sa murène qui les lui achetait.

Après chaque soirée animée par El Vis, tout le monde
était ravi, tout le monde s'était bien marée. Mais on se demandait comment il
faisait pour tenir le coup tous les soirs. El Vis avait un secret. El
Vis fumait dans l'épinoche. On n'avait jamais vu un poisson "fumé" autant
que lui.

Tout le monde lui disait de faire attention: "Arête...
arête... ", mais El Vis s'en fishait.

Il morue très jeune, on essaya de le faire revenir dans
une casserole: rien à faire. Malgré qu'il ait perdu son maatje contre la
vie, El Vis entra dans la légende et est encore actuellement un modèle pour tous les poissons.


----------



## Alex666 (16 Octobre 2003)

très jolie histoire bravo


----------



## PetIrix (17 Octobre 2003)

Pendant un entretien d'embauche, le directeur des ressources humaines demande à un jeune diplômé de Polytechnique :

 - Quelles sont vos prétentions ?

 Le jeune ingénieur :

 -Autour de 15 000 Euros par mois, négociable en fonction des  avantages que vous offrez.  

-Bien, chez nous les contrats se présentent comme suit : Frais médicaux  pris en charge par la société, 5 semaines de congés payés, 22 jours de  RTT,une prime d'intéressement allant jusqu'à 300 000 Euros par an, plus  une  voiture de fonction de type AUDI TT ou A6 changée tous les ans ? 

 Le jeune homme ébahi :  

-Whoaaaaouh ! Vous êtes sérieux ?
 - Non, Mais c'est vous qui avez commencé !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Râleur et Krystof se croisent un matin dans la rue :

- Comment va la santé? 

- Bof, j'ai fait un check-up le mois dernier et c'était pas brillant. Alors, le médecin m'a conseillé de faire du sport. 

- Et t'en fais? 

- Ouais, je fais des barres parallèles. 

- C'est quoi déjà? Tu sais, le sport et moi... 

- Je vais boire un coup au troquet, ensuite je vais boire un coup au troquet d'en face, ensuite je reviens...


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur et Krystof se croisent un matin dans la rue :
> 
> - Comment va la santé?
> 
> ...



Au bout d'un moment, je n'ai même plus besoin de traverser la rue pour avoir les 2 en parallèle. T'explique ça comment ???


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

Bah disons qu'au bout d'un moment, c'est plus facile de pratiquer le bar fixe, plutôt que le bar parallèle.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Octobre 2003)

les utilisateurs de windows sont pas ds la merde !

ATTENTION NOUVEAUX VIRUS! 

Attention un certain nombre de nouveaux virus informatiques, aux&gt; effets divers et variés, viennent d'être identifiés...

* Virus Monica : pompe tout le jus de votre  micro.

* Virus PSG : la puissance de votre Pentium II 450 Mhz est  réduite à celle d'unprocesseur 286/AT.

* Virus Richard  Virenque : fait apparaître plein de messages sur l'écran, à l'insu de votre plein gré, mais vous n'en croyez pas un  seul.

* Virus France Info : vous balance un jingle stressant toutes les  quinze minutes.

* Virus Slim Fast : réduit la capacité de  votre disque dur à 20MB. 

* Virus Eglise de Scientologie : vous isole  totalement de tous les réseaux, ruine l'équilibre de votre  système et prétend que c'est pour votre bien.

* Virus NRJ :  une page de pub apparaît toutes les trente secondes  à l'écran. 

* Virus Johnny Hallyday : limite l'intelligence  artificielle de votre ordinateur.

* Virus Suisse allemand : Ya kek chos'  qui kloch avec fotre komputer, mais fou safez pas c'est koi !

* Virus  Christine Bravo : l'écran se met à bouger et à se secouer  dans tous les sens. Une bonne claque suffit en principe à le  calmer.

* Virus Windows 98 : rajoute des bugs à la version 95 et  vous conseille d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur, équipé de  Windows 2000, pour les corriger.

* Virus Florida : compte et recompte les octets de chaque fichier sans jamais  trouver le même total.

* Virus DSK : transfère  vos données sur une cassette Hi-8 cachée DIEU sait  où.

* Virus ESB : vous rappelle toutes les 15 mn qu'on  ne dit pas "une vache folle", car c'est très impoli, et  qu'il faut dire "un gendarme homosexuel"

 * Virus Marc Dutroux : s'attaque uniquement aux fichiers qui ont moins d'un jour ou deux.

 * Virus Xaviere Tibéri : ajoute automatiquement des fautes d'orthographe à vos documents Word.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Octobre 2003)

yen deux trois vraiment pas mal (alors j'ai préféré tout poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Les vrais programmeurs



Les vrais programmeurs ne mangent pas de quiche. Ils aiment les Mars, la bière et les apéritifs au curry qui vous arrachent la gueule.

Les vrais programmeurs n'écrivent pas d'application : ils programment "on the bare metal". La programmation applicative est pour les ânes qui ne savent pas faire de programmation système.

Les vrais programmeurs n'écrivent pas de cahier des charges. Les utilisateurs doivent être reconnaissants, quelque soit le programme qu'ils reçoivent. D'ailleurs, ils sont toujours contents.

Les vrais programmeurs ne commentent jamais leur programme. Comme un programme est difficile à écrire. il doit être difficile à lire et encore plus difficile à modifier.

Les vrais programmeurs ne documentent jamais leurs oeuvres. Les documentations sont pour les simples d'esprit qui ne peuvent pas lire de listing, de code objet, ou de listing hexadécimal du programme.

Les vrais programmeurs ne dessinent jamais de graphiques : les graphiques ne sont que la forme illettrée des documentations. De plus, les hommes des cavernes dessinaient des graphiques et cela ne les a pas beaucoup aidés.

Les vrais programmeurs ne lisent jamais les manuels d'utilisation. Faire confiance à ce genre de documents est un signe de lâcheté et de non confiance en soi.

Les vrais programmeurs n'écrivent pas en Cobol. Le Cobol est pour les octogénaires qui continuent à programmer sur du papyrus.

Les vrais programmeurs n'écrivent pas en Fortran. Le Fortran est pour les ingénieurs en cravate et en chaussettes blanches qui prennent leur pied en faisant de l'analyse statistique ou des simulations de réacteurs nucléaires.

Les vrais programmeurs ne programment pas en Basic. En réalité, aucun vrai programmeur n'écrit plus en Basic après avoir atteint la puberté.

Les vrais Programmeurs n'écrivent pas en Lisp car seuls les programmes en Lisp contiennent plus de parenthèses que de code.

Les vrais programmeurs n'écrivent pas en Pascal, C, Bliss, Ada ou tout autre clone qui demande plus à taper le programme qu'à y réfléchir.

Les vrais programmeurs n'utilisent pas de générateur d'applications ou de programmes. Les instruments de ce genre sont pour les assistés ou les homosexuels.

Les vrais programmes des vrais programmeurs ne marchent jamais la première fois. Mais ces programmes peuvent être modifiés pour fonctionner normalement après seulement une trentaine d'heures de debugging.

Les vrais programmeurs ne travaillent jamais de 9 heures à 17 heures. Si quelconque vrai programmeur est devant sa machine vers les 9 heures, cela veut dire qu'il y a passé la nuit.

Les vrais programmeurs ne jouent pas au tennis ou tout autre sport qui demande un changement de tenue vestimentaire.

L'escalade est un sport accessible et les vrais programmeurs portent toujours leurs chaussures de montagne pendant qu'ils programment au cas ou une montagne surgirait soudainement au milieu de la pièce.

Les vrais programmeurs ont horreur de la programmation structurée. La programmation structurée est pour les névrosés contrariés qui nettoient leurs bureaux, taillent leurs crayons, rangent leurs affaires et rentrent à l'heure pour manger.

Le vrai programmeur n'aime pas la programmation en équipe, à moins qu'il soit le chef.

Les vrais programmeurs n'ont pas besoin de managers. Les managers sont nécessairement méchants et mauvais. Ils ne vivent que pour discuter avec le chef du personnel, les contrôleurs des stocks, les commerciaux et autres déficients mentaux.

Les vrais programmeurs rejettent les nombres à virgules. La virgule a été inventée par des intellectuels qui pissaient au lit et qui ont été incapables de voir grand.

Les vrais programmeurs ne roulent pas en Renault ou en Peugeot ? Ils préfèrent les BMW, les Porches ou les 4x4. Les grosses motos sont aussi très estimées.

Les vrais programmeurs ne suivent jamais d'emploi du temps. Les managers font des emplois du temps. Les mauvais programmeurs ont besoin d'emploi du temps pour s'organiser l'esprit. Les vrais programmeurs ignorent les emplois du temps.

Les vrais programmeurs aiment le pop-corn. Les vrais programmeurs utilisent la chaleur dégagée par leur microprocesseur pour faire éclater le pop- corn. De plus, ils peuvent dire quel programme tourne sur l'ordinateur en écoutant le rythme d'éclatement du maïs.

Les vrais programmeurs connaissent chaque nuance de chaque instruction de tous les microprocesseurs et les utilisent toutes dans chaque vrai programme.

Les vrais programmeurs n'utilisent pas de souris ou tout autre instrument de ce type. La souris ne sert qu'aux analphabètes qui ne savent pas reconnaître les lettres imprimées sur les touches du clavier.

Les vrais programmeurs n'utilisent jamais d'éditeurs pleine page. Ce genre d'éditeur est bien trop facile à utiliser et permettrait d'éventuels curieux de visualiser une page entière de programme. Il est préférable d'utiliser un éditeur de ligne ou pas d'éditeur du tout.

Les vrais programmeurs n'emmènent jamais de casse-croûte. Si une machine vend des casse-croûtes alors ils mangent. Sinon, ils ne mangent pas. En tout cas, aucune machine ne vend de quiche. Mais de toute façon, les vrais programmeurs ne mangent pas de quiche !


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2003)

_Dans la phrase "ça n'aurait pas dû arriver", est-ce que le temps du verbe c'est le préservatif Imparfait?_


----------



## Nexka (24 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais programmeurs aiment le pop-corn. Les vrais programmeurs utilisent la chaleur dégagée par leur microprocesseur pour faire éclater le pop- corn. De plus, ils peuvent dire quel programme tourne sur l'ordinateur en écoutant le rythme d'éclatement du maïs.



A tient!? J'ai jamais essayé ça....


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

C'est parce que la vitesse de la lumière est supérieure à celle du son, que tant de gens paraissent brillants jusqu'à ce qu'ils l'ouvrent.


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

moi j'en ais une petite,seulement entendu hier,c'est peut etre du réchauffé pour vous,mea culpa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
un homme se ballade dans une rue de dresden,il aperçoit des femmes en petite tenue dans une vitrine,il demande a son pote qui lui est du coin,
qu'est ce que c'est ?
"ce sont des femmes du sexe,tu paye et tu consomme"
"ah oui ? et c'est combien"
"ça depend tu te ballade devant les vitrines et tu choisis,tu frappe sur le carreau et tu demande le tarif"
"ah bon,j'y vais"
.
il deambulle sur le trottoir et choisis,il frappe sur une vitre,une femme s'approche du carreau
"bonjour madame c'est combien ?"
"dix milles euros"
"fichtre,c'est diablement cher chez vous"
"d'accord,mais c'est du double vitrage " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Je ne fréquente pas ce genre d'endroit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En plus c'est devenu vachement cher !!


----------



## cham (25 Octobre 2003)

A lire avec l'accent belch une foué...

Deux cammionneurs Belges semblent un peu égarés sur la route quand ils se retrouvent face à l'entrée d'un tunnel. Un panneau signale que la hauteur limite est de 3,90 m, alors que celle du camion est de 4,00 m... 
Le chauffeur s'exclame _« Ah zut une fois ! Regarde on ne peut pas passer. »_
Son collègue descend alors du camion, en fait le tour, regarde à gauche, à droite, puis remonte dans le camion :  _« C'est bon vas-y ! J'ai regardé, ya pas de flic (une fois) !!! »_


----------



## cham (25 Octobre 2003)

Vous l'aurez compris, ce qui devait arriver arriva et le camion s'est retrouvé coincé pour quelques centimètres au beau milieu du tunnel. Nos deux amis regardent l'étendue des dégats et cherchent une solution. C'est alors que passe un automobiliste, français par exemple.
_« Alors Monsieur (une fois) s'il vous plaît (une fois) serait-il possible (1x) que vous nous emmeniez à la ville la plus proche, s'il vous plaît (une fois) ? Voyez-vous notre camion est coincé...
 Mais il semble ne pas manquer grand chose, peut-être qu'en dégonflant un peu les pneus vous pourrez sortir du tunnel.
 Ah ça (une fois) c'est fort de café hein ! Mais mon bon Monsieur, vous voyez bien que c'est en haut que ça coince (une fois n'est-ce pas), pas en bas ! »_


Sinon, je confirme ma présence à l'AES Belge 2.0. Je prendrai mon duvet et dormirai sur le bout de trottoir que vous voudrez m'accorder.


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

histoire véridique:

Appelez un de vos amis et dites lui de venir vous voir à Amsterdam.
Dites lui de sortir à la huitième sortie après le premier panneau Amsterdam.
Prenez le téléphone et essayer de rediriger votre copain vers Amsterdam alors que celui ci maudit ces Néerlandais d'avoir que des sorties numéro "Uit"





On s'est bien fendu la poire après son premier appel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "bah je suis sorti à la sortie numéro Uit mais y'a ke des sorties numéros Uit ici"


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Un curé qui se promène dans la nature est pris dans les sables
mouvants.
Alors qu'il s'enfonce jusqu'au aux chevilles, un camion de pompiers
passe par là.
- Vous avez besoin d'aide ?
- Ce n'est pas nécessaire, le seigneur me viendra en aide !
Alors que le curé s'enfonce jusqu'à la ceinture , le camion repasse et
les pompiers lui redemandent :
- Vous avez besoin d'aide ?
- Ce n'est pas nécessaire, le seigneur me viendra en aide !
Lorsque le curé n'a plus que la tête hors du sable, les pompiers
passent une troisième fois.
- Vous n'avez toujours pas besoin d'aide ?
- Ce n'est pas nécessaire, le seigneur me viendra en aide .
Alors le curé s'enfonce complètement et lorsqu'il arrive au paradis, il
dit au seigneur :
- Je suis vraiment déçu, je pensais vraiment que vous me viendriez en
aide !
Et le seigneur lui répond :
- Je t'ai envoyé 3 fois les pompiers gros con, je ne vois pas ce que
je peux faire de plus !!!


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> histoire véridique:
> 
> Appelez un de vos amis et dites lui de venir vous voir à Amsterdam.
> Dites lui de sortir à la huitième sortie après le premier panneau Amsterdam.
> ...



Euh... apparemment ça veut dire quelque chose "Uit" en flamand... ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euh... apparemment ça veut dire quelque chose "Uit" en flamand... ???


Uit en flamand, ça veut dire simplement sortie !
J'ai fait la meme blague à un pote qui allait en Allemagne... je lui avait dit de prendre la sortie qui indiquait "Ausfahrt" ... bien entendu, il a pris la première et s'est paumé dans la nature !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> bien entendu, il a pris la première et s'est paumé dans la nature !!!



Tu as des nouvelles depuis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des nouvelles depuis


Ouais ! Il s'est retrouvé en Bavière, s'est laissé pousser deux grosses tresses blondes ... et, en désespoir de cause, il s'est pendu avec ses bretelles à une edelweiss ... (bon, c'est vrai qu'en plus, il était très petit !!!)


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> il s'est pendu avec ses bretelles à une edelweiss ... (bon, c'est vrai qu'en plus, il était très petit !!!)



Pas plus de uit centimètres !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Il s'est retrouvé en Bavière, s'est laissé pousser deux grosses tresses blondes ... et, en désespoir de cause, il s'est pendu avec ses bretelles à une edelweiss ... (bon, c'est vrai qu'en plus, il était très petit !!!)



C'est du propre. Tout ça à cause d'une mauvaise blague. Honte à toi.


----------



## Alex666 (10 Décembre 2003)

C'est un Homme qui va dans un  laboratoire chercher les resultats d'analyse de sa femme.
en arrivant Le Medecin lui dit " monsieur jai deux mauvaises nouvelles.

la premiere c'est que nous avons echangé les resultats de votre femme avec une autre personne
La seconde est que nous ne savons pas si votre femme a le sida ou la maladie dAlzheimer .

L'homme dépité par ces deux nouvelles demande alors au medecin comment faire pour savoir laquelle des deux maladies a contracté sa femme
Le medecin embetté lui dit " ecoutez emmener votre epouse faire un tour et perdez la en foret
si elle revient alors surtout ne la baiser pas !


----------



## fleurette (10 Décembre 2003)

c'est un commercial qui débarque dans un bled paumé en pleine nuit, il a froid et faim et cherche un hôtel, il trouve une sorte d'auberge pas très reluisante, entre, sonne au comptoir............rien, il passe dans la salle, derrière le comptoir, car il croit avoirentendu des voix et découvre, confus, un couple en train de faire l'amour, il s'en va vivement pour ne pas les déranger, va dans la salle de restaurant, et bingo, il trouve la femme de ménage bien occupée avec un jeune homme, de plus en plus géné, il quitte la pièce, monte à l'étage, re-bingo, un couple enlacé en haut des marches.........dépité, il fait demi-tour et dans la rue, croise un couple de chiens collés, alors il saisit les deux pauvres bètes, retourne à l'auberge et les jette sur le comptoir en hurlant : EXCUSEZ MOI, JE CROIS QUE VOTRE ENSEIGNE EST TOMBÉE !!!!!.


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

KABINDA, ZAÏRE Dans un geste que les officiels d'IBM ont qualifié de percée majeure dans l'actuelle révolution mondiale des télécommunications menée par la compagnie, M'wana Ndeti, un Bantou du Zaïre, a utilisé hier un modem "IBM global uplink network" pour ouvrir une noix.
Ndeti, qui a tenté pendant vingt minutes de casser la noix à mains nues, l'a écrasée facilement en la frappant à plusieurs reprise avec le puissant modem.
"Je n'arrivais pas a ouvrir la noix par moi-même", a affirmé l'homme de 47 ans, qui a ajouté la savoureuse noix à un épais bouillon à base d'arachides quelques instants plus tard. "Avec l'aide d'IBM, j'ai réussi à la casser". Ndeti avait découvert ce casse-noisettes, le modem 28.8 V.34, alors qu'IBM filmait un commercial dans son village du sud-ouest du Zaïre. Pendant un arrêt dans le tournage, qui montrait des villageois africains dans une téléconférence passionnée avec des écoliers japonais via l'ordinateur, Ndeti s'est faufilé sur le plateau et s'est empare du modem, afin de s'en servir comme ustensile contondant. Les officiels d'IBM n'ont pas été surpris que l'immuable géant de l'ordinateur ait pu fournir à Ndeti des solutions pratiques à ses problèmes quotidiens.
"Nos systèmes de télécommunications offrent aux gens de partout à travers le monde des solutions de réseau global qui correspondent à leurs besoins spécifiques", a précisé Herbert Ross, le directeur du marketing chez IBM.
"Que vous soyez une soeur cloîtrée dans un couvent italien ou un aborigène dans le Grand Désert de Sable d'Australie, IBM a les idées pour vous conduire là où vous souhaitez vous rendre aujourd'hui.
" Selon Ndeti, parmi toutes les caractéristiques impressionnantes du modem, la plus remarquable est son solide boîtier de plastique, qui a survécu sans peine à plusieurs minutes de pilonnage vigoureux contre une grosse pierre. "J'ai mis la noix sur une roche, et je l'ai frappée avec le modem", a dit Ndeti. "Le modem n'a pas cassé. C'est un bon modem.
" Ndeti a été tellement impressionné par le modem qu'il s'est procuré une nouvelle station de travail IBM, complètement équipée avec un microprocesseur PowerPC 601, un lecteur CD-ROM octuple vitesse et trois connecteurs de réseau ethernet 16-bit. L'indigène a déjà fait bon usage du système informatique, confectionnant un piège à gazelles avec le câblage, une ancre à bateau avec l'écran et une arme primitive mais efficace avec sa souris.
"C'est un bon ordinateur", a commenté Ndeti, ouvrant avec le processeur interne, plat et tranchant, une gazelle fraîchement capturée. "J'utilise chacune de ses parties.
Je vais faire cuire cette gazelle sur le clavier." Quelques heures plus tard, Ndeti a couronné son délicieux souper de gazelle en fumant les deux cents pages du manuel de l'utilisateur.
Les porte-parole d'IBM ont vanté le choix d'ordinateur fait par Ndeti. "Nous sommes heureux que les Bantous fasse confiance à IBM pour leurs besoins d'affaires", a conclu William Alaire, CEO de la compagnie.
"De Kansas City à Kinshasa, IBM rapproche le monde. Notre technologie d'avant-garde est vraiment en train de créer un village global".


----------



## Alex666 (9 Janvier 2004)

Une femme active, responsable d'entreprise se lève tous les matins à
6h00, alors que son mari reste au lit plus longtemps. Ce matin-là, elle
décide d'aller faire une partie de golf et de profiter du lever de l'astre
solaire sur le green. Elle charge ses clubs dans son 4X4 et part.
Elle arrive au club de golf mais il pleut des grêlons comme des balles
de ping-pong !

Elle décide alors de rentrer chez elle regarder la météo à la TV, se
disant qu'en fonction des prévisions, elle reviendra ou se recouchera
douillettement aux cotés de son mari resté au lit. Elle arrive donc
chez elle, allume le téléviseur, et constate que le mauvais temps
devrait durer toute la journée.

Elle rejoint donc discrètement la chambre conjugale, et prise d'une
inspiration soudaine, décide de réveiller son mari de façon érotique !
Celui ci n'a toujours pas ouvert un oeil et dort profondément à
plat-ventre. Elle se déshabille sans bruit, se glisse sous les draps
et commence à caresser et masser son mari en partant des pieds et en
remontant. Celui ci, toujours immobile, émet un grognement de
satisfaction au fur et à mesure que
les caresses remontent. Elle termine couchée sur lui et d'une voix
suave elle lui sussurre à l'oreille :

- "Il pleut des cordes dehors, c'est infernal. On n'est pas bien là,
tous les deux ?" Et celui-ci lui répond d'une voix endormie :
- "Quand je pense que l'autre connasse est partie faire un golf
par un temps pareil !"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2004)

Un petit garçon de 10 ans, au hasard Gribouille, est en train de jouer avec le train électrique qu'il a reçu pour Noël : 

 " Tchou tchou... gare de Lille, gare des imbéciles ! Cinq minutes d'arrêt, gare de Lille descendent tous les débiles !" 

 En entendant son neveu parler comme cela, Tata Zaza le gronde et lui dit que la prochaine fois qu'il dit un gros mot, elle lui confisquera son train. 

 Et le petit garçon se remet à jouer : 
 " Tchou-tchou...gare Lyon, gare des couillons ! 2 minutes d'arrêt à la gare de Lyon pour faire descendre ceux qui sont cons !" 

 Cette fois-ci, Tata Zaza lui donne une baffe et lui confisque son train. 

 Mais, deux heures plus tard, elle décide de lui rendre pensant que la punition et la gifle lui aura servi de leçon. 

 Tout content, le garçonnet recommence à jouer avec son train : 
 " Tchou-tchou... gare Montparnasse, 5 minutes d'arrêt. Gare Montparnasse, 
 2 heures de retard à cause d'une connasse..."


----------



## Alex666 (19 Janvier 2004)

C'est une nonne qui tombe enceinte, alors la mère
supérieure la convoque pour lui dire que c'est
inacceptable et qu'elle la vire.
Deux semaines plus tard, une autre nonne tombe
enceinte et elle se fait virer elle  aussi par la mère
supérieure.
Une semaine plus tard c'est la mère supérieure qui
tombe enceinte; alors elle convoque tout le monde y
compris les 2 exclues et dit :
" Mes soeurs, il va falloir trouver le petit rigolo
qui s'amuse à mettre  du sperme sur les cierges. "


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

bon je ne voulait pas mettre cela dans un nouveau post et comme David Bradley a de l'humour...

L'inventeur du fameux CRTL-ALT-DELETE prend sa retraite

Après plus de 28 ans à travailler pour IBM, le concepteur de la combinaison de touches la plus célèbre du monde PC prend une retraite bien méritée.

Ce sont souvent les petites choses qui font l'Histoire. David Bradley, un développeur de la société IBM, ne se doutait sûrement que le 5 minutes passé à écrire le code permettant à un utilisateur de se sortir d'une mauvaise passe en invoquant la combinaison de touches CRTL-ALT-DELETE ferait de lui un personnage clé de la petite histoire du PC. Pourtant.

Le tout remonte aux années 80, alors que les ingénieurs d'IBM planchaient à la réalisation du premier ordinateur personnel de la société, le fameux IBM PC. Les développeurs de la firme cherchaient un moyen simple de relancer l'ordinateur lors du plantage d'une application. Quelque cinq minutes plus tard, Bradley accouchait de la solution que tous connaissent, à savoir cette combinaison de touches salvatrice.

Modeste, Bradley a tout de même trouvé le moyen de froisser un tantinet le grand patron de Microsoft, Bill Gates, lors de célébrations entourant le 20ème anniversaire du IBM PC. En effet, lors d'un discours, Bradlye déclara à une assistance, on s'en doute, hilare : «J'ai peut-être inventé une combinaison de touches que tous connaissent, mais Bill Gates est celui qui l'a rendue fameuse». En effet, CRTL-ALT-DELETE est cette combinaison que les usagers invoquent lorsque plus rien ne vas sous Windows. Paraît que Bill Gates ne l'a pas trouvé drôle.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

- de 18 ans clic ici 



+ de 18 ans clic la... 

ce post peut etre effacé par un modo...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

Avis médical sur les chefs

Cinq chirurgiens discutent de leur profession dans une salle de repos à l'hôpital.

Le premier chirurgien commence : " J'aime avoir des comptables sur ma table d'opération. Lorsque vous les ouvrez, tout est numéroté correctement à l'intérieur...

" Ouais mais vous devriez voir les électriciens ! Tout est codé en couleurs à l'intérieur, impossible de se tromper !", ajoute le deuxième.

" Moi, je pense vraiment que les bibliothécaires sont les meilleurs. Tout est classé par ordre alphabétique à l'intérieur ", réplique le troisième.

" Personnellement, j'aime bien les ouvriers de la construction. Ces types comprennent toujours pourquoi il vous reste des morceaux à  la fin." déclare le quatrième en riant.

Le dernier chirurgien prend la parole: " Les plus faciles à opérer sont les chefs. Il n'y a pas de coeur, pas de couilles, en plus la tête et le trou du cul sont interchangeables.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

ben alors pas de blague du Lundi depuis un moment là !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est-ce qui se passe ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez un p'tit effort, bon on est mardi mais pour une fois on peut faire une entorse à la règle ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Alex666 !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Par un beau matin de printemps, un petit garcon sort pour la premiere fois la belle bicyclette qu'il a recue pour Noel. Il rencontre SARKOZY à cheval. 
SARKOZY le regarde et lui dit :
- Ta bicyclette est bien belle, l'as tu recue du Pere Noel?
- Oui Monsieur SARKOZY.
 - Alors, lui dit SARKOZY tout en lui donnant une contravention de 25 Euros, tu donneras ça a ton pere, et tu diras au Pere Noel que la prochaine fois, il faudra qu'il mette un voyant rouge a l'arriere de ta bicyclette..

Le petit gars prend le ticket et dit a SARKOZY :
- Votre cheval est bien beau, c'est aussi un cadeau du pere Noel?

SARKOZY, qui decide de rentrer dans le jeu, lui repond :
- Oui, c'est aussi un cadeau du Pere Noel, pourquoi?

Et le gamin de lui repondre
- Alors vous direz au Pere Noel que pour un cheval, le trou du cul se met derriere et non dessus.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Une autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un homme demande à son pharmacien : " je voudrais un préservatif parfumé s'il vous plait "
Le pharmacien : "  à quel parfum les voulez-vous ? "
L'homme : " aux pommes, c'est pour tirer un boudin ! "


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Encore une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une blonde qui fonce un peu trop vite dans sa petite voiture de sport, est arrêtée par une femme-flic qui est également blonde. La fliquette demande à voir le permis de conduire de la blonde. 

Celle-ci s'agite beaucoup, fouille dans son sac et demande :
- Ca ressemble à quoi ?

La fliquette répond :
- C'est rectangulaire, et il y a votre photo dessus.

 La blonde continue ses fouilles, trouve un miroir, se regarde dedans et le tend à la fliquette. Celle-ci regarde dans le miroir et dit :
- Ca va, vous pouvez y aller, je n'avais pas réalisé tout de suite que vous étiez aussi dans la police


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

merci Global !


----------



## Fulvio (2 Mars 2004)

Un ventriloque raconte des blagues sur les blondes. Une blonde offusquée l'interrompt : "C'est honteux, scandaleux ! Nous prenez-vous vraiment pour des idiotes ? Pensez-vous vraiment que nous ne sommes que des stéréotypes ? Votre misogynie ne vous fait pas honneur..." Le ventriloque, gêné, bredouille : "Je... je suis désolé, ça n'est que de l'humour et..." La blonde le regarde d'un air agacé : "restez en dehors de tous ça, c'est au lapin sur vos genoux que je parle !"


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mars 2004)

c cool de remonter cet excellent thread !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c cool de remontrer cette excellent thread !



T'aurais pu en balancer une petite


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu en balancer une petite



Par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est l'histoire d'un couple de petits vieux qui sont en train de prendre leur petit-déjeuner, un matin d'été dans leur véranda.
Ils sont torse nu, et la vieille dont les seins pendent jusqu'au nombril, et même plus bas, dit a son homme dont les couilles sont bien plus bas que le gland :
"Quand je te vois là torse nu, ça me fait tout chaud au coeur !!!"
 Le vieux lui répond: "C'est normal ton sein gauche trempe dans ton cacao !!!"


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mars 2004)

MDR !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2004)

Joli ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Alex, une petite !!!! (blague , hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Joli ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aimerais pouvoir te satisfaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais en ce moment... 

au fait tu peux en poster une toi !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

Une fille se confesse auprès d'un prêtre:

- Pardon mon père, mais j'ai péché.

- Mais qu'avez-vous fait, mon enfant?

- J'ai traité un homme de «gros connard».

- Pourquoi l'avez-vous traité de gros connard?

- Il m'a touché la main.

- Comme ça? (Et il lui touche la main.)

- Oui, mon père.

- Y a pas de raison de le traiter de gros connard.

- Mais après, il m'a touché les seins.

- Comme ceci? (Et il lui caresse un sein.)

- Oui, mon père.

- Y a pas de raison de le traiter de gros connard pour ça.

- Mais ensuite, il m'a déshabillée.

- Comme ça? (Et il commence à la déshabiller.)

- Oui, mon père.

- Y a toujours pas de raison de le traiter de gros connard.

- Mais après, il m'a pénétrée avec son membre.

- Comme ça? (Et il la pénètre tout doucement.)

- OUI MON PÈRE! OUI MON PÈRE! OUI MON PÈRE!


Après quelques minutes, le prêtre ajoute:

- Y a pas de raison de le traiter de gros connard.

- Mais mon père... il avait le sida!

- Ah... LE GROS CONNARD!!!


----------



## gribouille (12 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un petit garçon de 10 ans, au hasard Gribouille, [...] Tata Zaza lui donne une baffe et lui confisque son train.
> 
> Mais, deux heures plus tard, elle décide de lui rendre pensant que la punition et la gifle lui aura servi de leçon.
> 
> ...





*  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Une petite pour terminer la semaine :

C'est l'histoire d'une petit gars qui a la facheuse habitude de se masturber au moins dix fois par jour...!!!
Avant d'aller à l'école ... dans les toilettes de l'école ... en revenant de l'école ... il se pogne consciencieusement à tours de bras (hihi !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Or, un jour, pendant le cours de religion, il apprend que cette pratique est un péché !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il se rend donc à confesse et le curé, un tantinet moralisateur, lui dit : "Mais Marcel, tu te rends compte de toute l'énergie que tu perds en agissant ainsi ??? Tu prives peut-être l'humanité d'un futur grand artiste, d'un grand peintre, d'un musicien exceptionnel, d'un cardinal, d'un évêque peut-être et pourquoi pas d'un pape...d'un grand champion sportif et que sais-je encore ???"
Le petit Marcel réfléchit et décide d'arrêter au nom du bien de l'humanité...
Il tient un jour ... deux jours ... une semaine ... un mois ... deux mois et puis, il n'en peut plus ... c'est trop !!! Il arrive même plus à fermer son froc .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a marre !!! Il rentre de l'école en courant ... se précipite dans sa chambre ... ferme la porte ...

C'est à ce moment là que sa mère passe dans le couloir, et entendant le rafut qu'il fait dans sa chambre, elle tend l'oreille contre la porte et entend Marcel gueuler : "Tidju !!!! celui-là c'était surement un futur cosmonaute !!!!"


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour terminer la semaine :
> 
> C'est l'histoire d'une petit gars qui a la facheuse habitude de se masturber au moins dix fois par jour...!!!
> Avant d'aller à l'école ... dans les toilettes de l'école ... en revenant de l'école ... il se pogne consciencieusement à tours de bras (hihi !!!)
> ...



tu es abonné à Fluide Glacial ou tu as la collec de Litteul Kevin parce que tu aurais aimé ressembler àa la manière dont le papa est dessiné (genre TheBiglebowsky en Supermusclé en harley... pour ceusse qui ne connaisse pas... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est plus visuel chez Litteul Kevin, tu aurais du scanner la page !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> tu es abonné à Fluide Glacial ou tu as la collec de Litteul Kevin parce que tu aurais aimé ressembler àa la manière dont le papa est dessiné (genre TheBiglebowsky en Supermusclé en harley... pour ceusse qui ne connaisse pas... )
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffffffffff !!!!! Trop fort Alèm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça fait partie de mes lectures préférées (fallait y ajouter Hara-Kiri, l'Echo des Savanes et Reiser &amp; Wolinsky...)


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffffffff !!!!! Trop fort Alèm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu avais oublié l'acrobate de cirque, ça me chiffonnait !


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un petit garçon de 10 ans, au hasard Gribouille, est en train de jouer avec le train électrique qu'il a reçu pour Noël :
> 
> " Tchou tchou... gare de Lille, gare des imbéciles ! Cinq minutes d'arrêt, gare de Lille descendent tous les débiles !"
> 
> ...



mouhahahahahahahah


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

je rentre bientot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Merci Thebig ... pour ce moment de détente ...tiens ça me fait penser à une autre blague dans le genre ...

Un petit garçon, en train de jouer dans sa chambre, entend des "bruits" étranges venant de la salle de bain ... il décide d'aller voir ce qui s'y passe ... et découvre sa mère en train de se masturber, en disant : "un homme, oui un homme, je veux un hoooooooommmmmeee aaaaaaaah ooooh (etc...)"
Le petit garçon repart dans la chambre, un peu perplexe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le lendemain, il est réveillé en pleine nuit par de petits cris ... il s'approche de la chambre de sa mère et la voit avec un homme au lit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il se précipite dans sa chambre, commence à se branler en disant :

"un vélo, je veux un véloooooooo"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

*cela va de soi: toute ressemblance...*






Une femme d'âge mûr a une crise cardiaque,et se retrouve à l'hôpital.
Sur la table d'opération,  proche de la mort, elle vit une expérience.

Elle voit Dieu et lui demande:
" Mon heure est-elle arrivée? "

Dieu lui répond:
 " Non, il te reste 43 ans, 2 mois et 8 jours. "

À son réveil,  elle décide de demeurer à l'hôpital,  de se faire remonter
le visage,  faire une lipposuccion,  injecter du collagène dans les
lèvres, faire refaire les seins et tout le reste.

Comme elle devait encore vivre longtemps,  cela en valait la peine.

Après sa dernière opération, elle sort de  l'hôpital,  traverse la rue,
et se fait écraser par un camion.

Arrivée au ciel devant Dieu, elle lui demande :
" Il me semble que je devais vivre encore 40 ans et plus!  Pourquoi ne
m'avez-vous pas fait éviter  la trajectoire de ce camion? "

Et Dieu répond:
" oh putain ! Je ne t'avais pas reconnue !! "

Moralité : restez naturelles !!


_il n'y a que de jolies femmes, ici_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Un petit garçon surprend ses parents en train de faire ... hmm hmm sur le lit ... ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il dit à son père : "Hé pa ! Qu'est-ce que tu fais ?????" - le père, un peu décontenancé, dit à son fils : "Ben euh ! je rentre mon camion dans le garage de maman !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" - et le petit de lui répondre : "fais gaffe, t'as encore les deux roues arrières qui dépassent !!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Que ça fait du bien de rire !!!!!

(merci Lemmy et Thebig !)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Allez une petite dernière...en image :


----------



## macelene (19 Mars 2004)

Tiens à mon tour, fait beau le soleil brille. Bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Marie Le Pen se promène aux Halles et aborde un "jeune des banlieues" qui y squatte.
Le jeune reconnait de suite notre gaillard :
- Z'y va, j't'cause pas, bouffon, j't'reconnais, t'es Le Pen, t'es un enc... de sa race !
- Non, non, je me suis rendu compte de mes erreurs : j'ai décidé de me
 racheter. Et pour te le prouver, je vous invite, toi et tes potes, a une
 soirée chez moi.
 Réticents au debut, les jeunes acceptent.
 Ils vont dans la voiture de l'homme politique :
- Z'y va, la Merco, toute équipée, trop de la balle !
 Ils arrivent chez lui :
- Man ! mate la baraque : 2 étages, kiffe le jardin comme il est trop
 balèze !
 Il leur propose à boire.
- Yo ! le whisky 20 ans d'âge, avec les verres en cristal, ça blague pas
chez toi ! Comme tu dois être trop pété de thunes !
D'un coup, l'un d'eux remarque une immense piscine. Bien sûr, ils veulent se baigner.
Le Pen leur proposent des maillots.
- Ouah, trop la classe : maillots Christian Dior, c'est d'la balle !
Les jeunes se changent et se jettent a l'eau.
Alors, Le Pen appuie discrètement sur un bouton, une vanne s'ouvre au fond de la piscine et d'énormes crocodiles surgissent.
Et là, un jeune s'exclame :
- Ouah ! trop mortel : *piscine Lacoste !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

...ça se passe durant la dernière guerre ... 2 amoureux se balladent sur un petit chemin de campagne ... ils passent près d'une cabane et le gars attrape une petite idée derrière la tête ... ils entrent ... se couchent sur le foin et commencent à s'embrasser etc... etc...
Tout-à-coup, un bruit fait sursauter le gars ... relevant discrètement la tête, il regarde par la lucarne et voit des "uniformes" s'approcher... ... ...
Il se redresse et gueule : "P'tin ! Les schleus ! Les schleus !!!!!!!"
...et la fille de lui répondre naïvement en rougissant : "Oh non ! J'oserais jamais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - Ouah ! trop mortel : *piscine Lacoste !*


Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ... excellent !!!!!


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Un homme se trouve dans le coma depuis un certain temps. 

Son épouse est à son chevet jour et nuit. 

Un jour, l'homme se réveille. 
Il fait signe à son épouse de s'approcher, et lui chuchote: "Durant tous ces malheurs, tu étais à mes cotés: 
- lorsque j'ai été licencié, tu étais là pour moi, 
- lorsque mon entreprise a fait faillite, tu m'as soutenu, 
- lorsque nous avons perdu la maison, tu es restée près de moi 
- et lorsque j'ai eu des problèmes de santé, tu étais toujours et encore à mes cotés. 
Tu sais quoi?" 

Les yeux de la femme s'emplissent de larmes d'émotion. 
"Quoi donc, mon chéri?" murmure-t-elle, la gorge nouée. 

"Je crois que tu me portes la poisse"


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

- Ça fait deux fois, raconte un employé à un collègue, que je rentre du bureau plus tôt que d'ordinaire et que je trouve ma femme au lit avec un amant. Qu'est-ce que tu me conseilles de faire pour que ça ne se renouvelle pas? 

- Des heures supplémentaires...


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Un vieil homme qui se baladait sur la plage se prend les pieds dans un truc métallique. 

En dégageant l'objet du sable et en le nettoyant, il se rend compte qu'il s'agit d'une lampe magique de laquelle sort un génie. 

Le génie lui demande si il a un voeu à exaucer. 

Le vieil homme lui dit: 
"Plutôt que d'exaucer un voeu, est-ce qu'il est possible de lever une malédiction qui me frappe depuis 40 ans?" 

"Oh oui, pas de problème" répond le génie, "mais il faut me donner la phrase exacte qui a mis le sort en place." 

Sans hésiter, le vieux répond: 
"Je vous déclare maintenant mari et femme".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> "Je crois que tu me portes la poisse"



Rooooo !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - Ouah ! trop mortel : *piscine Lacoste !*



















 Allez une petite facile, sur les blondes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est une blonde qui va chez le coiffeur avec son walkman sur les oreilles. Alors le coiffeur lui demande de l'enlever plusieurs fois mais elle refuse à chaque fois. Le coiffeur finit par lui demander pourquoi, elle répond :

- mon copain y m'a dit si je l'enlevais ben j'mourais !

Au bout de 20 minutes la blonde accepte d'enlever son walkman et elle tombe raide morte. le coiffeur ne comprenant pas, mets le walkman dans ses oreilles et entend : "inspire, expire, inspire..."


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

LES  PERLES DES  MISOGYNES


Je suis parti à  Lourdes avec ma femme  .
Il n'y  pas eu de  miracle, je suis revenu avec.

Seymour Brussel.



Je dois avouer que, lors de mon divorce, les torts  était  partagés :
50% des torts   à ma femme et 50% à sa mère.

François Olléry.



C'est une femme qui dit à son mari : - je crois que  la  petite a mon
intelligence.
-  Sûrement, parce que moi j'ai encore la mienne  !

Coluche.



- Toujours dans les jupes de sa mère   !
- Il s'y fera des   relations.....

Georges  Feydeau



- Tu sais que je marie bientôt ma fille   ?
- oh, putain   !
- non, pas  celle-là  l'autre...

Fernandel



Il ne faut jamais battre une femme, même avec une   fleur.
Ca abîme la   fleur.

Gabriel   Timmory.



Si vous  battez une femme avec une fleur, prenez plutôt  une rose, sa
tige a des   épines...

Henri  de  régnier



J'attends une vraie bonne occasion d'offrir des fleurs à  ma  femme.
Son  enterrement par  exemple....

Benny  Hill



Toujours coquette  elle met des porte-jarretelles avec ses  bas à
varices...

Henri  jeanson.



Les  jambes permettent aux hommes de marcher et aux femmes  de faire
leur  chemin.

Alphonse Allais.



Je connais une femme aux mensurations quasi parfaites  :  90-60-90.
Idem pour  la  jambe gauche...

Lewis  Smithson.



Dieu, dans sa grande clémence, a inventé  l'alcool....  pour que les
moches   aussi puissent baiser.

Woody allen.



Elle est affreuse, mais elle a 3 millions de dot ou,  si  vous
voulez, de dommages  et  intérêts !

Gaston de   Caillavet.



Elle m'avait dit  un jour : - chéri ,est-ce que tu savais
qu'oroscope, ydrogène,  ipocrite et arpie ne sont pas dans le  dictionnaire
?

Sacha   guitry.



Vous  avez de l'albumine, c'est à dire du blanc d'oeufs  dans les urines
?
Epousez une fille qui a du diabète  et faites des blancs  en neige !

Coluche.



On compare souvent le mariage à une   loterie.
C'est une   erreur car, à la loterie on peut parfois   gagner.

Bernard   Shaw.



- Que  faisiez vous avant de vous marier ? - Avant, je  faisais ce
que je  voulais.

Marcel  Jouhandeau.



J'ai un copain qui  a fait un mariage  d'amour.
Il  a  épousé une femme riche .... il aimait   l'argent.

Coluche.



Ne dites pas de mal de la   masturbation.
Après   tout, c'est une façon de faire l'amour avec quelqu'un qu'on
aime.

Woody Allen



Elle aime tellement la chose qu'elle ouvre les jambes   quand tu lui
demandes si  elle  a quelque chose à bouffer.

San-antonio.



Pourquoi les hommes sont-ils souvent au-dessus quand  ils  font
l'amour   ?
- Tu as déjà  essayé de  remplir une gourde à l'envers, toi  ?

Rimbaud.



La femme idéale ? C'est celle qui est   partie.

Olivier  de  Kersauson.



Pour moi  traiter une femme de salope, c'est lui témoigner  de la
tendresse.

Kevin Costner.



Comme Dieu est bon d'avoir créé la femme salope   !
Sinon, elle ne  serait  que chiante.

San-Antonio.



Les femmes devraient avoir les seins dans le dos ....  Ce  serait
plus
agréable pour  danser.

Jean-claude Brialy.



Moi aussi je  me suis marié, mais j'avais une excuse : le
lave-vaisselle
n'existait pas  encore.

P.  Font



- Moi, je n'avais pas couché avec ma femme avant de   l'épouser, et toi ?
- Je ne  sais pas, elle s'appelle comment ta femme  ?

Fernand  Raynaud.



Si coucher avec une fille de 15 ans est un  détournement  de mineure,
coucher  avec  une femme de plus de 70 ans est une violation de
sépulture.

José Arthur.



Ma femme et moi avons été heureux 25   ans.
C'est à cet  äge-là  que nous nous sommes  rencontrés....

Sacha Guitry.



- Je t'aime...
- Mais, moi aussi, je  m'aime.

Sacha  Guitry.



Si votre femme est hémophile, conseillez-lui   d'essayer....
l'acupuncture.

Benny Hill.



- Si vous étiez mon mari, monsieur, je vous servirais  une  tasse de
thé   empoisonné.
- Si  vous  étiez ma femme, madame, je la  boirais.

Winston Churchil.



Celle-là, quand on veut l'embrasser sur les deux  joues,  il est plus
court de   passer par derrière....

Tristan Bernard.



Offrez un collier à votre femme, c'est plus pratique  pour  attacher
la   laisse.

Woddy   Allen.



Les  féministes elles travaillent, picolent, conduisent  comme des
mecs, et après  ,elles s'étonnent  qu'on les encule...

Patrick  Timsit.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Global ... tu m'déçois !


----------



## Fulvio (19 Mars 2004)

- docteur, j'ai des problèmes d'ordre sexuel.
- Dites-moi tout...
- Alors voilà : le matin, au réveil, ma femme et moi profitons de mon érection matinale...
- Et ?
- Et tout va bien. Mais après, je me rends au travail avec une voisine bien gentille, qui me fait une petite pipe en toute amitié...
- Et ?
- Et tout va bien. Mais une fois au travail, après une heure ou deux de boulot, je vais dans le local à photocopieuse avec la petite stagiaire.
- Et ?
- ET tout va bien. Durant la pause de midi, je loue une chambre d'hôtel avec ma secrétaire.
- Allons bon, et ?
- Et tout va bien. Nous retournons au bureau et dans l'après-midi, la femme du patron passe nous voir.
- J'imagine la suite...
- Le soir, en rentrant à la maison, je prends la bonne...
- Ben voyons...
- Et en me couchant, j'honore ma femme comme il se doit.
- Alors qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?
- Eh bien, docteur, c'est quand je me masturbe... Ca me fait mal !


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Une petite qui fera plaisir à Lorna!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Un homme au volant de sa voiture monte une route de montagne, sinueuse et escarpée. 

Une femme, également au volant de sa voiture, descend sur cette même route. 

Lorsqu'ils se croisent, la femme sort la tête par la fenêtre et crie: "Cochon!" 

Aussitôt l'homme sort la tête par la fenêtre et répond: "Salope!" 

Chacun continue sa route. 

Alors que l'homme passe le virage suivant, il percute un cochon au milieu de la route, et la voiture va s'écraser dans la vallée... 

AH, SI SEULEMENT LES HOMMES ÉCOUTAIENT LES FEMMES...


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Une autre, une autre...


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Bon, d'accord...


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Deux amis sortent ensemble d'une séance de sauna. 

Ils se rhabillent tranquillement. Mais il y en a un qui se met un porte jarretelles autour de la taille. 

L'autre, assez surpris, lui demande: 
- Hé! Mais qu'est ce qui te prend? Tu mets des trucs de gonzesse, toi maintenant??? Ca va pas? 

- Attends, je t'explique. C'est ma femme qui a trouve ce machin entre deux coussins du canapé. Et comme elle n'en porte pas, elle m'a dit: "Et naturellement, tu vas me faire croire que c'est à toi, ça?"...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> AH, SI SEULEMENT LES HOMMES ÉCOUTAIENT LES FEMMES...




















(ah j'ai l'air fine à rigoler toute seule devant mon écran moi !!!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Non, non pas seule j'étais là aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non pas seule j'étais là aussi









Une autre ...:

L'histoire se passe chez les 7 nains et un jour Prof arrivetriomphalement:

-J'ai gagné un voyage pour aller voir le Pape ! 

Aussitôt, les 7 nains se mettent à crier : 
- On va pouvoir lui demander ! On va pouvoir lui demander ! 

Le lendemain, ils se rendent à Rome à l'audience du Pape. Ils poussent Timide pour qu'il pose LA question. Voyant qu'il ne se décidait pas, le Pape lui demande : 
- Tu as une question Timide 
- Oui, heu... est-ce qu'en Alaska il y a des bonnes soeurs 
- Oui, certainement répond le Pape. 

Alors les autres nains l'encouragent : 
- La suite ! la suite ! 
- Tu as une autre question Timide ? 
- Heu... Oui... c'est à dire... Est-ce qu'en Alaska il y a des bonnes soeurs noires ? 
- Oui je pense, répond le Pape. 
Alors les autres nains l'encouragent de plus belle : 
- La fin ! La fin ! 
- Tu as encore une autre question Timide ? 
- Ben... c'est à dire que oui... Est-ce qu'en Alaska il y a des bonnes soeurs noires et naines ? 
- Ah... je ne crois pas, répond le Pape. 

A ce moment-la, Timide devient tout rouge et les autres nains de hurler: 
- Ouaaaaaaah ! Timide il s'est fait un Pingouin ! Timide il s'est fait un pingouin


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Smash the penguin


----------



## molgow (19 Mars 2004)

Cette dernière blague est vraiment excellente!!

Merci Lorna !!!


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

C'est un gars qui rentre dans un bar et qui aborde une fille:
- Excusez-moi mademoiselle, vous voulez bien coucher avec moi?

La fille se retourne, lui fout une grande baffe. Elle prend un verre sur le comptoir et lui écrase sur le crâne. Le gars tombe, elle lui donne des coups de pied dans les côtes, lui transperce les mains avec ses talons aiguilles et lui abat son tabouret dessus. Puis elle va tranquillement s'asseoir un peu plus loin.

Le gars se redresse péniblement après un quart d'heure, rampe vers elle, s'accroche au comptoir pour se redresser et lui dit difficilement:
- Je suppose que vous ne sucez pas non plus?


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Un homme entre dans un boutique d'animaux et regarde ce qu'il y a. 

A un moment, il voit un singe étiquette "Singe C: 100.000 euros". 

- Dites-moi, c'est cher pour un singe 100.000 euros 

- Oui, mais il sait programmer en C. Du bon code, optimisé, sans trop de bug, commenté et tout. 

Le client, étonné, continue et voit un autre singe: "Singe C++: 200.000 euros" 

- et celui-ci? c'est énorme 200.000 euros ! 

- il programme en C++, Java, Visual C++, ... tous les langages intéressants, quoi. 

Le client s'arrête devant une cage dorée dans laquelle un singe repus lit le journal. 

- Non, ça c'est trop. 500.000 euros pour un singe. Et qu'est-ce qu'il sait faire celui-ci ? c'est lui qui a programmé Linux peut-être? 

- Ben non. En fait je l'ai rarement vu travailler, mais il dit qu'il est consultant...


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Ca se passe dans un coin un peu reculé du monde 

Deux gars sont en train de réparer une ligne téléphonique 

Un des deux gars, en train d'uriner sans regarder par terre se fait mordre la zigounette par un serpent 

Son collègue prend aussitôt son téléphone portable pour appelle un médecin 

Le médecin lui répond: - il ne vous reste qu'une seule chose à faire: sucer le venin 

Celui qui s'était fait mordre demande: - il a dit quoi le médecin? 

L'autre de répondre: - il a dit que tu allais mourir dans 15 minutes


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Bravo la deuxième


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cette dernière blague est vraiment excellente!!
> 
> Merci Lorna !!!















Bon et toi, une petite blague ?
TibomonG4 ... ?

Allez on se lance !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai une (pour me venger de Global ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Un culturiste emmène une fille dans sa chambre, l'installe sur le lit, et commence un strip-tease. A chaque fois qu'il enlève un vêtement il montre l'un de ses muscles en disant : tu vois ça, c'est de la dynamite. ça commence par ses abdos : de la dynamite, puis ses pectoraux : de la dynamite, il les énumère tous un par un. de la dynamite. Il finit par ses cuisses, de la dynamite. Et lorsqu'il enlève son slip, la fille lui demande : 
- Mais dis moi, c'est très dangereux autant de dynamite avec une si petite mèche !!


----------



## molgow (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon et toi, une petite blague ?



Une spécial pour Mackie... (navré j'ai rien trouvé pour toi pour l'instant Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

C'est un homme d'affaire qui part au Japon pour trouver de nouveaux marchés. Le soir il s'embête tout seul dans son hôtel, alors il fait appel à une call-girl. Elle arrive rapidement dans sa chambre, et ils commencent à s'amuser un peu puis rapidement ils passent aux choses sérieuses. Lors des ébats la japonaise ne cesse de crier 'machigau ana, machigau ana'. Mais notre homme ne comprend pas la japonais et ses exceptions culturelles, et sur le coup il n'a pas envie de sortir son Berlitz. Comme elle crie très fort, il comprend qu'il assure un max !
De retour en France il doit recevoir son homologue japonais pour conclure un contrat. Il l'emmène au golf. Lors du parcours, le Japonais réussit un très beau coup. Alors le Français se décide à l'encourager avec un petit mot japonais... 'machigau ana'. Le Japonais se retourne alors et lui demande. 'Comment ça le mauvais trou ?'


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

Marrant en plus...

Mais tu as tous les talents !!


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

ouais... c'est plein de marrants chez macG.... plein..... partout.... tous dopés à la camomille et au thalasso-pieds


----------



## mactambour (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un culturiste emmène une fille dans sa chambre, l'installe sur le lit, et commence un strip-tease. A chaque fois qu'il enlève un vêtement il montre l'un de ses muscles en disant : tu vois ça, c'est de la dynamite. ça commence par ses abdos : de la dynamite, puis ses pectoraux : de la dynamite, il les énumère tous un par un. de la dynamite. Il finit par ses cuisses, de la dynamite. Et lorsqu'il enlève son slip, la fille lui demande :
> - Mais dis moi, c'est très dangereux autant de dynamite avec une si petite mèche !!

















le tte rikiki la mèche ????


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouais... c'est plein de marrants chez macG.... plein..... partout.... tous dopés à la camomille et au thalasso-pieds



Le thalasso pieds !!!

Enorme ! J'avais oublié, Pierre Bellemarre...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Voilà aujourd'hui c'est lundi donc... une petite ... 


 Sur une route départementale, un camionneur en rade arrête un autre camionneur en faisant des grands signes : 
- Qu'est-ce qui vous arrive ? demande le camionneur qui s'est arrêté 
- Vous tombez à pic, j'ai un petit service à vous demander ! Voilà, mon camion m'a lâché et j'ai 15 pingouins à amener au zoo. Par cette chaleur, le temps de réparer, ils seront tous morts. Comme votre bahut est réfrigéré aussi, ça serait sympa de me les emmener là-bas. 
- Pas de problème, j'aime les bêtes répond le camionneur charitable 
Et voilà les pingouins transbordés dans le nouveau camion. Le gars en panne donne quelques billets au camionneur charitable : 
- Tenez, voici un peu d'argent pour les frais... Dès que c'est réparé, j'arrive... 
Une heure après, le gars qui était en panne a réparé, et le voilà avec son camion, en ville en direction du zoo. Arrêté à un feu rouge, il voit son camionneur charitable, sur les passages cloutés, suivi de ses 15 pingouins : 
- Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent là ?!! Il court après son type et les pingouins : 
- Mais vous allez où là, pourquoi vous ne les avez pas emmenés au zoo ? 
- Je les y ai emmenés répond le gars, mais comme il me restait de la monnaie, je les emmenais au cinéma maintenant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>








 t'en as une petite* ? 
Allez boute-en-train comme tu es ...













 [COLOR=666666] _*blague biensûr !_  [/COLOR]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'en as une petite* ?


----------



## Alex666 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'en as une petite* ?
> Allez boute-en-train comme tu es ...
> 
> 
> ...



héhéhé ben voila Lorna t'en as des marrantes des fois !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé ben voila Lorna t'en as des marrantes des fois !

















PS :


----------



## sefie (24 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> - Mais dis moi, c'est très dangereux autant de dynamite avec une si petite mèche !!











...Mais le pétard mouillé, à qui la faute?


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2004)

A l'école, la maîtresse interroge ses élèves en cours de calcul :

"Trois oiseaux sont assis sur un fil éléctrique. Un chasseur leur tire dessus et en tue deux d'un coup. Combien reste-t-il d'oiseaux sur le fil ?"

La plupart des enfants répondent 1, sauf un petit garçon, qui pense qu'il n'en reste aucun. La maîtresse lui demande pourquoi.

"Parce que quand un chasseur tire, les oiseaux ont peur et s'envolent. Lorsque le chasseur a tué les deux oiseaux, le troisième s'est enfui. Il ne reste donc plus d'oiseaux sur le fil".

"Ce n'est pas la réponse que j'attendais, dit la maîtresse, mais j'aime bien ta façon de raisonner !"

La classe se poursuit sans encombre jusqu'au soir.

Le soir, le petit garçon et la maîtresse se retrouvent dans la rue et font un bout de chemin ensemble. Ils croisent 3 jeunes filles assises sur un banc qui mangent des glaces. La première croque carrément dans sa glace ; la deuxième la lèche et la troisième la suce goulûment.

Le petit garçon demande à la maîtresse :

"D'après-vous, laquelle de ces trois filles est mariée ?"

Après un temps d'hésitation, la maîtresse risque une réponse :

"C'est celle qui suce sa glace ?"

"Non, répond le petit garçon, c'est celle qui porte une alliance. Mais j'aime bien votre façon de raisonner..."


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

Sur les conseils d'une amie, une femme va consulter un sexologue. Après un petit questionnaire, le sexologue lui dit:
- Si je comprends bien , votre équilibre sexuel dépend de certains facteurs...
- Pas seulement, il y a aussi les employés du gaz!!!


----------



## sefie (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> - Si je comprends bien , votre équilibre sexuel dépend de certains facteurs...


Une histoire de facteur...
Un enfant regarde par sa fenêtre et soudain un corbeau vient ce poser
et lui annonce: "Ta tante va mourir demain". L'oiseau s'envole et l'enfant reste
vert de trouille. Le lendemain, arriva ce qui arriva, sa tata meurt. 
Le soir même, l'enfant voit de nouveau l'oiseau malfaisant 
qui lui dit: "Ton père va mourir demain à côté d'une porte". L'enfant flippe à nouveau et court prévenir son père qui ne le croit pas du tout.
Le lendemain, le gosse est très mal, il fait les 400 pas dans sa chambre, soudain on sonne, le fils accourre pour empecher son pere d'ouvrir, 
trop tard et c'est l'horreur! Tous les deux voit le facteur mort allongé par terre...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2004)

uzanne se rend chez BUT afin d'obtenir un remboursement pour un
grille-pain qu'elle a acheté et qui ne fonctionne pas.

Le préposé à la  clientèle  lui  dit :  " Je suis désolé madame mais vous
ne pouvez obtenir de remboursement  car  vous avez acheté le 
grille-pain alors qu'il était en solde".

Suzanne lève soudainement les bras dans les airs et crie "CARESSES MES
SEINS, CARESSES MES SEINS " !!

Le préposé, ne sachant trop que faire, court chercher le gérant. Il
explique la situation au gérant et celui-ci revient et dit à la dame :

" Nous sommes désolés mais le grille-pain ne peut être remboursé puisque il
était en promotion quand  vous l'avez acheté" . Encore une fois,

Suzanne lève les bras et crie" CARESSES MES SEINS, CARESSES MES SEINS " !!!

Le gérant, en choc, lui demande  " Mais pourquoi madame criez-vous ça?! "

Suzanne répond :" PARCE QUE J'AIME QU'ON ME CARESSE LES SEINS QUAND JE ME
FAIS BAISER"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Arrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...je la note celle-là !!!


----------



## semac (30 Mars 2004)

Géniaaaaaaaaaal j'adoooooooooooore !!
non seulement je la note mais je la mail de suite à mes amis !! hihihi

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Aaaah pas mal pas mal !!!


----------



## Elisa (31 Mars 2004)

PLiée de rire.


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

C'est  tiré de chez le ginéco


Quel est l'âge du papa ? 
-  Ben, j'sais  déjà pas son nom, alors son âge ??? 

- Votre enfant, vous l'avez  allaité  ? 
- Non. J'l'ai eu à l'hiver. 

- J'ai été opérée d'une  hernie  ... 
- De quel côté ? 
-  Du côté de Saint Omer. 

-  Vous allez reconnaître l'enfant, Monsieur  ? 
- Ben ... J'sais pas ...  J'l'ai jamais vu ... 

- Vous êtes réglée comment ? 
-  Toujours par  chèque, docteur. 

- Je suis enceinte. 
-  De combien ? 
- Ben ...  seulement de mon mari ! 

Une patiente de 26 ans vient d'avoir son   6ème enfant. Le médecin lui demande  si elle utilise un moyen de   contraception. 
- J'aime pas prendre des cachets ... On fait  le coyote  impromptu, ça marche  bien ! 

- Madame, qu'est-ce qui vous  amène  ? 
- Ben ... le Bus 51 ! 

- Vous avez une contraception   
-  Ben ... j'mets parfois deux culottes ... 

- Nom du père   
-  Nanar. 
- OK. Nanar comment ? 
-  ??? 
- Bon, votre  adresse ? 
-  Ça, c'est facile, vous sortez sur le rond-point, vous  prenez la rue  en face, c'est à droite, la maison du coin avec le   gros chien ... C'est juste à  côté qu'il y a Nanar. 

- Je viens car  je crois que je suis enceinte  : depuis deux jours, je fais de  la  fièvre et donc je dois avoir un  kyss à l'ovaire. Pour mon premier, j'ai eu  de la fièvre, pareil, et  ils m'ont dit que c'était normal car j'avais un  kyss à  l'ovaire et le p'tit, ils l'ont pas vu tout de suite pas qu'il  était caché  derrière le kyss ... 

L'interne de garde aux urgences  décroche le  téléphone. Au bout du fil, un mari affolé : 
-   Docteur, elle a mal, elle a des contractions horribles, elle vient  de  perdre les eaux, elle a mal, très mal et  ... 
- Calmez-vous, monsieur,  vous ... 
-  Oui, mais elle a vraiment très mal, qu'est-ce que je dois  faire ? 
-  Vous gardez votre calme et vous venez ! 
- Oui, d'accord,  d'accord  ... euh ... J'amène ma femme ? 

- Je vous donne votre date  de césarienne ...  Voyons, le 4 septembre, ça vous  va ? 
-   Oui ... euh ... et le bébé ... je l'aurai le même jour ? 

Mais il n'y a  pas que les patients. Un  exemple : 
Le professeur, chef du service, fait  sa  visite, examine une jeune accouchée  et demande à la personne  assise à  côté de la patiente : 
- Vous êtes la grand-mère du bébé    
- Euh ... Non ... Je suis le père de l'enfant


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

*Pour reveiller les neurones


Allez  on va voir si vous avez l'esprit fin !!!!!!! * 


  
  

1)   Un automobiliste  roule tous phares éteints sur une route   

déserte.  Les  lampadaires le  long de la route sont éteints et il n'y   

pas  de lune.. 

  

Tout   à coup, une personne habillée tout en noir traverse  la 

route  juste devant  la voiture qui freine et la laisse ainsi   passer. 

  

Comment  l'automobiliste a-t-il su qu'une personne  traversait? 

  

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

  

2)  Dans un nouvel édifice,  les propriétaires ont décidé de nommer   

les  étages comme suit : janvier pour le rez-de-chaussée, février   

pour  le premier, mars pour  le second et ainsi de suite jusqu'à   

décembre. 

  

Curieusement   l'édifice de 12 étages compte 365 employés, dont 

52  directeurs,  assistés de 7 chefs de division. Sachant tout  cela, 

comment  appellent-ils l'ascenseur ? 

  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

  

3)  Mon développement peut vous  sembler illogique puisque chez moi   

  

-  l'accouchement arrive avant  la grossesse; l'adolescence avant  l'enfance; 

  

-  la course avant la  marche; l'écriture avant la lecture; les devoirs  avant les leçons; 

  

-  et même la mort avant la vie. 

  

Mais  ma constitution est logique et la  précède  même. 

  

Qui  suis-je ? 

  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

  

4)  Il y a une ville dans laquelle 5 pour cent des habitants ont  un 

numéro  de téléphone confidentiel. En choisissant 100 noms au  hasard 

dans  l'annuaire téléphonique, combien de ces personnes en moyenne  aurait 

un  numéro confidentiel ? 

  

  

  

  

  

Voir  plus bas pour les réponses .... 

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

Bon,  alors voilà les réponses. 

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

1/  Le gars roule en plein jour !! Si, si, relisez  l'énigme.. 

  

  

2/  En appuyant sur le bouton. C'est qui sont pas cons c'est gens là   

!! 

  

3/  Le dictionnaire, je pense que c'est la plus fine des  quatres. 

  

  

4/  Aucune, si elles ont un numéro confidentiel, elles ne sont pas   

dans  l'annuaire !! 

  

  

  

C'était  facile pourtant !! 

  

Alors on en a trouve combien ???


----------



## Yip (31 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors on en a trouve combien ???
> 
> *


*


2, juste la moyenne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Archi-connue, mais on sait jamais :

C'est un petit noir qui, arrivant subitement dans la chambre de ses parents, les surprend en train de ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il demande à ses parents ce qu'ils font et le père de répondre qu'il révise son système métrique ...

Sur ce, il regarde sa femme et lui dit :

- je vais te le "mettre"

Sa femme répond :

- je le "sens ti mettre"

Et le petit qui gueule en dansant sur place :

- "mi li mettre" aussi !!!


----------



## gribouille (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## Alex666 (3 Avril 2004)

En France, un gars est en voiture sur l'autoroute lorsqu'il arrive à  un bouchon de circulation.

A un moment donné, quelqu'un frappe à sa vitre. Le chauffeur la baisse et demande :

"-Qu'est-ce qui se passe? "
L'autre gars dit:
"-Des terroristes ont pris Sarkosy et Raffarin en otage et ils
demandent 1
million de dollars sinon ils les arrosent d'essence et ils jettent une
allumette dessus... Alors vous comprenez, on passe à chaque auto pour
ramasser des dons. "
Le chauffeur demande : " -Et les gens donnent combien ? "
"-5-10 litres...ça dépend....... " 


uè je sais...


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Avril 2004)

Vous savez que Raffarin est un bon économiste ??



Ben oué, Il nous a fait économiser 15 000 vieux cet été


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

Les 7 nains qui vont voir le Pape : nous avons trois questions à vous poser, mais on préférerait que ce soit Simplet qui les pose.
- Aucun problème, répond le Pape, je t'écoute Simplet.
- Votre Sainteté, est-ce qu'au pôle Nord, il y a des bonnes soeurs ?
- Oui Simplet, au pôle Nord il y a des bonnes soeurs.
- Est-ce qu'au pôle Nord, il y a des bonnes soeurs noires ?
- Oui Simplet, au pôle nord il y a des bonnes soeurs noires.
- Votre Sainteté, est-ce qu'au pôle nord il y a des bonnes soeurs noires et naines ?
- Ah non simplet, il n'y a pas de bonnes soeurs noires et naines.
- A ce moment-là, les 6 autres nains crient en choeur :
- Simplet y s'est fait un pingouin ! Simplet y s'est fait un pingouin !


----------



## molgow (17 Avril 2004)

grillé par Lorna (voir 1 page en arrière)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> grillé par Lorna (voir 1 page en arrière)








 Merci Molgow, au moins un qui suit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Global ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

et celle ci ?

Un homme et sa femme s'affairent dans le jardin derrière la maison.
Le mari dit à sa femme :
- OUAH .... ton derrière est aussi large que le barbecue !!!
La femme ignore la remarque désobligeante. Le soir venu, le couple est
au lit et l'homme commence à se coller à sa femme.
Elle le repousse et lui dit calmement :
- Si tu penses que je vais faire chauffer le barbecue juste pour une si
petite saucisse, tu te trompes !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

et celle la ?

Deux gamins pendant la récré...
- T'as demandé quoi pour Noël ?
- Un Tampax.
- C'est quoi ça ?
- Je sais pas, mais avec tu peux faire du cheval, de la gym, du vélo et même de la natation...


----------



## sylko (18 Avril 2004)

4 h du matin. Jean-Mimi rentre au domicile conjugal un peu torché...
- Arghhh, elle ne va pas encore être contente, je vais déjà me faire un jus de citron pour masquer l'odeur d'alcool...
Le matin, Paula l'engueule.
- T'as encore bu comme un trou hier! T'es rentré pochtronné!
- Meuh non, comment peux-tu dire ça?
- Le canari écrasé dans le presse-citron, il s'est sans doute suicidé???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

7 heures du matin, le mari rentre complêtement torché d'une nuit de beuverie.
Sa femme qui n'a pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit lui lance :
- J'éspère que tu as une bonne raison pour rentrer à cette heure ?

- Oui, le petit déjeuner.


----------



## molgow (27 Mai 2004)

Toto se pose des questions existentielles, et c'est maman qui s'y colle:

- Dis maman, est-ce que Dieu est un homme ou une femme?

- Eh bien, euh, Dieu est à la fois un homme et à la fois une femme.


Toto n'est pas convaincu par cette réponse alors il continue:

- Dis maman, est-ce que Dieu est noir ou est-ce que Dieu est blanc?

- Eh bien Dieu est à la fois noir et à la fois blanc (la mère pense s'en tirer comme ça à chaque fois)


Toto n'est cependant pas plus convaincu:

- Dis maman, est-ce que Dieu est comme toi et papa, ou bien est-ce qu'il est homosexuel?

- Eh bien (la mère commence à se demander où Toto veut en venir) Dieu est à la fois comme papa et moi, et à la fois homosexuel...


Alors le visage de Toto s'illumine et il demande:

- Est-ce que Dieu ne serait pas Michael Jackson?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

Une jeune fille arrive a la caisse et pose sur le tapis :
* 1 savon
* 1 brosse a dents
* 1 tube de dentifrice
* 1 baguette
* 1 litre de lait
* 1 pomme
* 1 banane
* 1 orange
* 1 peche
* 1 tomate
* 1 laitue
* 1 choux
* 1 barre muesli
* 1 tarte
* 1 repas micro ondes
* 1 pizza surgele


Le caissier la regarde, sourit, et lui *dit :
" Seule, hein ? "

La fille sourit timidement et repond, emue :
" Oui... comment avez-vous devine ? "

Le gars repond :
" Parce que t'es moche "


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Toto se pose des questions existentielles, et c'est maman qui s'y colle:
> 
> - Dis maman, est-ce que Dieu est un homme ou une femme?
> 
> ...


Mais c'est que c'est super marrant tout ça...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Juillet 2004)

Deux entreprises, dont une française décident de faire une course d'aviron dans le but de montrer leur savoir-faire dans le domaine de la "galvanisation" des troupes. Les deux équipes s'entraînent dur.
 Lors de la 1ere épreuve, les étrangers gagnent avec plus d'1 km d'avance.
 Les Français sont très affectés. Le management français se réunit pour chercher la cause de l'échec.
 Une équipe d'audit constituée de seniors managers est désignée.
 Apres enquête, ils constatent que l'équipe française, qui est constituée de 10 personnes, n'a qu'un rameur, alors que l'équipe étrangère comporte un barreur et 9 rameurs.
 La direction française décide de faire appel au service de consultant internes. Leur avis, entouré de précautions oratoires, semble préconiser l'augmentation du nombre de rameurs. Apres réflexion, la direction décide de procéder a une réorganisation.Elle décide de mettre en place un manuel qualité, des procédures d'application, des documents de suivi. Une nouvelle stratégie est mise en place, basée sur une forte synergie.
 Elle doit améliorer le rendement et la productivité grâce a des modifications structurelles. On parle même de zéro défaut dans tous les repas brainstorming. La nouvelle équipe constituée comprend maintenant :
 - 1 directeur d'aviron
 - 1 directeur adjoint d'aviron
 - 1 manager d'aviron
 - 1 superviseur d'aviron
 - 1 consultant de gestion d'aviron
 - 1 contrôleur de gestion d'aviron
 - 1 charge de communication d'aviron
 - 1 coordinateur d'aviron
 - 1 barreur
 - 1 rameur.
 La course a lieu et les Français ont 2 km de retard ! Humiliée, la direction prend des décisions rapides et courageuses :
 - elle licencie le rameur n'ayant pas atteint ses objectifs
 - elle vend le bateau et annule tout investissement.
 - Avec l'argent économisé, elle récompense les managers et superviseurs en leur donnant une prime, augmente les salaires des directeurs et s'octroie une indemnité exceptionnelle de fin de mission.


----------



## Alex666 (4 Juillet 2004)

Avant un bal, le chef d'orchestre dit : "Aujourd'hui, on va jouer la chanson un ton au dessus sauf au dernier refrain où on descendra d'un demi ton jusqu'à la fin qui sera en si bémol majeur 7".
 La chanteuse hésite un peu et dit "C'est difficile, comme ça à la volée... j'suis pas sure..."
 Et le chef d'orchestre dit : " Ah non, toi tu changes rien... tu fais comme la dernière fois..."


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juillet 2004)

Bite burger

 Un garçon de 5 ans et sa mère vont au mcdo.
 Le petitgarçon regarde la caissière et dit: " Suce ma quequette j'ai une grande bite ". Très génée la caissière reste muette, le petit remet ça " Suce ma quequette j'ai une grande bite "
 Cette fois ci la maman intervient: " enlève ton bonbon de ta bouvhe quand tu parles ! " Le petit garcon:" Six nuggets et une grande frite... "

:sleep:


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

Un ours polaire, un dauphin et un crocodile sont en train de discuter des vacances qui approchent.
L'un d'eux demande au dauphin:
* Tu vas où en vacances cette année?
* Tu sais, ma femme a des nageoires, mes enfants ont des nageoires, moi aussi j'en ai, donc on va aller du coté de l'océan.
L'ours et le crocodile:
* Oh c'est bien!
* Et toi l'ours, où tu vas en vacances?  Demande le dauphin.
L'ours:
* J'ai beaucoup de poils, ma femme et mes enfants aussi, donc je pense que je vais aller au pôle nord.
Les autres :
* Cool!
* Et toi le crocodile tu vas où??
Il dit:
* Ma femme a une grande gueule, mes enfants ont une grande gueule,moi j'ai une grande gueule, on va aller en FRANCE


----------



## touba (9 Juillet 2004)

Lors d'un terrible combat contre un lion enragé, Tarzan perd un oeil, un bras et son pénis. Les animaux de la jungle le soignent et le ramènent à la vie. 
Ils lui greffent un oeil de faucon, un bras de gorille et pour la bitte ils prennent la trompe d'un bébé éléphant. 
Après une semaine de convalescence il rentre chez lui et retrouve Cheetah. 
"Et tes greffons, qu'en penses-tu?" lui demande-t-elle "Oeil bon Tarzan voir loin et net... bras bon... long et fort... mais Tarzan pas très satisfait nouvelle queue... toute la journée cueillir herbe et la bourrer dans cul Tarzan.
bah quoi ?


----------



## touba (9 Juillet 2004)

2 petits somaliens parlent entre eux: 
- Putain, on crève de faim ici, et dire qu'à Nice les enfants s'empiffrent de sandwichs et de sucreries sur la plage... Tant pis, j'y vais! 
Il plonge, traverse la mer noire et perd 4 kg, longe le canal de Suez et perd 2 kg, traverse la Méditerranée et perd 4 kg... Il arrive enfin a Nice et se mélange aux autres enfants... Il ne reste que la peau et les os, il a perdu 10 kg! 
Une femme arrive et crie aux enfants : 
- Qui n'a pas mangé !? 
Le petit somalien : 
- MOI, MOI, MOI!!!!! 
- C'est bon toi... Tu peux aller te baigner!

bah oui !


----------



## touba (9 Juillet 2004)

une plus légère pour détendre l'atmosphère : 

Comment faire pour doubler la valeur d'une Lada ? 
- En faisant le plein

mouais bon... :mouais: 
bah touba quoi !


----------



## MrStone (9 Juillet 2004)

Avez vous essayé le Trythéothérol ?


C'est un couple stérile : Ils ont tout essayé et en désespoir de cause, ils 
se décident a consulter un grand spécialiste américain. Ils se rendent donc 
de l'autre cote de l'Atlantique.

Problème : le couple ne parle pas anglais et le spécialiste de la stérilité 
ne parle pas français. Néanmoins, il leur fait comprendre par des gestes qui 
ne portent pas a confusion qu'ils doivent se mettre au travail devant lui.

Un peu gêne au départ, les deux protagonistes se livrent donc a un ébat 
sexuel devant le spécialiste mondial des problèmes de fécondité.

Il commence alors a inspecter le couple sous toutes les coutures pendant 4 a 
5 minutes puis crie STOP ! Il s'engouffre alors dans son bureau et rédige 
une ordonnance qu'il remet au couple.

Les deux amoureux sont soulages, certains que le grand professeur a trouve 
un remède a leur incapacité folle de procréer.

De retour en France, le male du couple se dirige à la pharmacie et demande:


- Je voudrais du Trytheotherol. 
- Pardon ? Lui répond la pharmacienne. 
- Ben oui, du Trytheotherol comme c'est marque sur l'ordonnance ! 
- Faites voir... demande la pharmacienne. 
Ah je vois, vous avez mal lu, c'est écrit : 
Try the other hole (essayez l'autre trou).


























Désolé :casse: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

MOUHAHAHAHAAA i 
Bolide ! Impeccable ! Meurtrier ! Dévastateur !


... euh, enfin, j'apprécie...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

on est Lundi ...?

Pas mal tout ça ... (bon Tarzan et le petit "nageur" je connaissais mais drôle! )


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

quesqu'y est jaune on apui sur un bouton et c'est rouge:
                            un poussin dans un mixer
   aaaaaaaahaaaahhhhaaaaahahahahahaaahaahahahahahahhahaha
aaaaahhahahahahahahahaahahaahhhhahaha
je sais ce n'est vraiment pas drole


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

À raconter avec l'accent portugais 

Une portugaise se rend dans un commissariat pour porter plainte pour viol. 

La Portugaise : "Bonchour, je fiens me plaindre que che meu chuis fait fioler dans le buche ... " 
Le policier: "Comment? Vous avez été violée dans le bus?" 
La Portugaise : " Oui, Il y en a un qui a commenché à me carrecher, puis il a abuché de moi, et ... " 
Le policier: "Et personne ne vous a aidé dans le bus?" 
La Portugaise : "Non, les ch'autres, ils ont regardé et puis ils chont venus me fioler eux auchi!" 
Le policier: "Tout le monde est venu vous violer ?" 
La Portugaise : "Oui, tout le monde ..." 
Le policier: "Et le chauffeur, il ..." 
La Portugaise : "Oui, le chauffeur, il a partichipé auchi ..." 
Le policier: "Mais, vous n'avez pas crié?" 
La Portugaise : "Chi, chi, ch'ai crié ..." 
Le policier:  "Et personne n'a rien fait ? Ils ont continué ? " 
La Portugaise : "Oui, che vous chure, che criai "Léchez- moi, Léchez-moi..."


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Août 2004)

Une femme est en train de cuire des oeufs lorsque son mari rentre à la maison. Il vient dans la cuisine et se met à crier:
- "Attention! Attention! PLUS DE BEURRE ! RETOURNE-LES !
RETOURNE-LES! DU BEURRE, PLUS DE BEURRE!! 
TU NE VOIS PAS QU'ILS VONT BRÛLER?? 
MAIS FAIS attention! RETOURNE-LES! ALLEZ, DÉPÊCHE-TOI!
RETOURNE-LES MAINTENANT! MAINTENANT!!
Attention, TROP DE BEURRE, CA VA GICLER! Attention! TU VAS TE BRÛLER!! 
HOLA, HOLA, BEAUCOUP TROP DE BEURRE! ET PAS ASSEZ DE SEL, IL FAUT PLUS DE SEL!!"

La femme, complètement excédée, finit par lui hurler: "M'enfin, ça ne va pas dans ta tête? Pourquoi tu cries comme ça? Qu'est-ce qu'il te prend?"
L'homme se retourne et dit très calmement, en quittant la cuisine:
"Rien, c'est juste pour te montrer ce que ça fait quand tu es à côté de moi en voiture..."


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

Un Américain arrive à Paris et demande au chauffeur de taxi de lui faire une visite guidée.

Arrivés au Louvre,

l'américain (avec l'accent) - " Wahoo ? Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"

- Le Louvre, palais érigé sur plusieurs siècles.

- Ah ! Ah ! Chez nous aux USA, ils nous au'aient fallu 3 ans !!

Plus loin, arrivés à la Concorde,

- Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

- La place de la Concorde, son obélisque venu d'Egypte, plusieurs années furent nécessaires à sa construction.

- Ah ! Ah ! Chez nous aux USA, ils nous au'aient fallu 6 mois !!

Arrivés sous la Tour Eiffel,

- Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

- Quoi ? Aahhh, cette tour-là ? Je ne sais pas, elle n'y était pas quand je suis passé tout à l'heure.

:sick:  :mouais:


----------



## cemonvelo (31 Août 2004)

Un gars vivant seul, décida un jour que sa vie serait moins monotone
s'il avait une bestiole quelconque pour lui tenir compagnie. 

Alors il s'est rendu dans un de ces magasins pour animaux et a demandé ce qu'il y avait
comme être peu commun. Après un certain temps il arriva à la conclusion que
l'idéal serait un mille pattes...
C'est vrai, une bestiole avec 1000 pieds c'est vraiment peu commun....
Il a alors emporté son mille pattes dans une petite boite blanche qu'il a pris soin de placer 
dans un coin tranquille à l'abri de la chaleur.

Il se dit alors que la meilleure chose à faire pour fêter son arrivée serait de l'emmener 
dans un bar se boire une mousse.

Alors il demande à son mille-pattes:
"Tu veux aller au Frank's prendre une bière?"
Pas de réponse... ce qui l'énerve un peu!

Il attend un peu puis redemande:
"Bon alors, tu veux aller au Frank's prendre une bière?"
Toujours pas de réponse. Il attend encore un peu se demandant pourquoi son petit mille-pattes 
ne répondait pas... 

Déjà bien agacé, il lui relance:

"B*****, TU VIENS BOIRE UNE MOUSSE OU M**** !!!"

Alors une petite voix sortant de la boite blanche, se fit entendre disant :

"P*****, MAIS TA GUEULE, j'ai compris dès la première fois! Je mets mes
chaussures!!!"


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> Un gars vivant seul, décida un jour que sa vie serait moins monotone
> s'il avait une bestiole quelconque pour lui tenir compagnie.
> 
> Alors il s'est rendu dans un de ces magasins pour animaux et a demandé ce qu'il y avait
> ...



    
  
Elle est con, mais elle me fait rire !


----------



## cemonvelo (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elle est con, mais elle me fait rire !



et que dis-tu de celle là:

- il marche bien votre "coucou" ?
- nan quand il sort, c'est pour demander l'heure

_ne la fais pas lire aux Suisses..._  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> et que dis-tu de celle là:
> 
> - il marche bien votre "coucou" ?
> - nan quand il sort, c'est pour demander l'heure
> ...


----------



## Is Pegui (31 Août 2004)

Courte mais bien
"Il y a un mec qui rentre ds un cafe et plouf"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> Un gars vivant seul, décida un jour que sa vie serait moins monotone
> s'il avait une bestiole quelconque pour lui tenir compagnie.
> 
> Alors il s'est rendu dans un de ces magasins pour animaux et a demandé ce qu'il y avait
> ...


:love: 



			
				cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> et que dis-tu de celle là:
> 
> - il marche bien votre "coucou" ?
> - nan quand il sort, c'est pour demander l'heure
> ...



J'ai rien compris à cette blague!
Pis si faut pas la faire lire aux Suisse, fallait pas la poster sous leurs yeux! 
Ici, c'est envahit de petits Suisses   

Par contre celle au-dessus, elle est trop mignonne, j'adore


----------



## Is Pegui (31 Août 2004)

Une autre

Un jour un homme entend sa femme sous la douche
"983,984,985,986"
Il lui demande
"Pourquoi tu compte"
Elle continue
"990,991,992,993"
Il insiste
"Repond moi!!!!"
"998,999,1000.....ahhh cheri il y a un mille pattes sous la douche"


----------



## cemonvelo (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci   

_euh... t'es pas suisse, j'espère_  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> _euh... t'es pas suisse, j'espère_  :affraid:  :mouais:



De rien!   Moi suisse? Noooonnnn, je suis un peu de tout 
Toute façon, j'ai rien compris à ta dernière blague!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

une petite du mardi...


C'est l'histoire d'une (petite) naine qui a un problème. Dès qu'il pleut, la
pauvrette a le sexe en feu. Un jour de pluie (plic ploc), n'en pouvant 
plus (encore plus à plat que d'habitude), elle se rendit chez le docteur 
Lagaule, un grand spécialiste. 

-"Docteur, dès qu'il pleut j'ai le sexe en feu. Faites quelque chose" 
déclare la courtesse. 

-"Montez sur la table, je vais vous examiner". 
Aprés un bref examen, il va se munir d'une paire de sécateurs, écarte les 
(petites) jambes de la patiente et commence à tailler, tailler, tailler. 

Deux minutes plus tard ... 
-"Voilà c'est fait, descendez de la table et allez jusqu'à la fenêtre..."

La naine obtempère et s'exclame: 
-"C'est formidable! Il pleut et je n'ai plus le sexe en feu. 

Qu'avez-vous fait docteur?" 

-"Oh j'ai juste raccourci vos bottes en caoutchouc"


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2004)

Moarf !   :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

mdr   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

CcM, tu m'avais promis de ne pas divulguer cette histoire, ok t'as changé deux trois mots (naine, diablotine kifkif hein !!! :hein: ), mais bon ... en plus c'est même pas drôle : parce que ça fait mal en vrai euh ! :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> CcM, tu m'avais promis de ne pas divulguer cette histoire, ok t'as changé deux trois mots (naine, diablotine kifkif hein !!! :hein: ), mais bon ... en plus c'est même pas drôle : parce que ça fait mal en vrai euh ! :sick:


Fais comme moi : bottes en cuir, une fois qu'elles sont faite c'est agréable  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> CcM, tu m'avais promis de ne pas divulguer cette histoire, ok t'as changé deux trois mots (naine, diablotine kifkif hein !!! :hein: ), mais bon ... en plus c'est même pas drôle : parce que ça fait mal en vrai euh ! :sick:



Mouarffff     

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"
dés que j'en ai la possibilité... PAN un bon coup de cucurbitacée...


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi : bottes en cuir, une fois qu'elles sont faite c'est agréable  :love:


$

 Ca marche avec les rangers :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi : bottes en cuir, une fois qu'elles sont faite c'est agréable  :love:



Effectivement, mais apparemment tes bottes aussi sont atteintes de priapisme...    
Et tu en fais quoi de l'harmonica ? ... non ne dis rien.. il y a des enfants qui parcourent ce forum...    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Un jeune Flamand va se marier, alors son père lui fait la leçon : 

"- N'oublie jamais que tu es Flamand, alors pour rentrer dans l'église, tu 
passes le premier, à 5 mètres devant tout le monde, car le Flamand est fier 
! 
- Après la cérémonie et le repas, tu prends ta fiancée dans tes bras et tu 
la portes majestueusement jusqu'au lit nuptial, car le Flamand est fort ! 
- Ensuite tu te mets tout nu et tu te places devant ta femme, car le Flamand 
est beau ! 
Pour le reste, tu fais ce que tu as à faire..." 

Le lendemain du mariage, le jeune flamand fait le récit à son père: 
"- Comme tu l'as dit, Père, je suis rentré le premier dans l'église, car le 
Flamand est fier ! 
- J'ai porté ma femme jusqu'à la couche nuptiale, car le Flamand est fort ! 
- Je me suis mis tout nu devant elle, car le Flamand est beau !" 

- "Et ensuite ?" , demande le père. 
- "Eh bien, je me suis branlé, car le Flamand est autonome !!!"


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

mouahahahhahaaha l'humour d'indépendantiste


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Je la connaissais mais avec un corse


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2004)

Et moi avec un breton.


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2004)

La joie des forums qui merdent et des messages qui se doublent voir se triplent ...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2004)

Et un triplé, un ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce qui est commun au moyen-âge et à un rectum de martien ??????

Le trouvère !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

mouhahahahaha trop bon Zebig


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Je dirais capillotractée.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Thebig, c'est Maître Capillo


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Arf, tiens on va l'appeler comme çà désormais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Arf, tiens on va l'appeler comme çà désormais !



  ... bande de naseux va ! ... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui est commun au moyen-âge et à un rectum de martien ??????
> 
> Le trouvère !!!!!!!!


 Je trouve que tu te relaches, TheBig !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu te relaches, TheBig !


...c'est exactement ce que je venais de me dire !!!


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu te relaches, TheBig !



Le contrôle des sphincters est-il sans doute défaillant ...


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le contrôle des sphincters est-il sans doute défaillant ...


 On lui a peut être greffé un rectum martien.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Impossible, j'en contrôle personnellement l'attribution et je n'ai aucun client à ce nom...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Euh ! Merci macmarco !!!   
Quand j'ai lu ton post sur mon "relâchement", je me suis dit : "Big ! prépare-toi à subir ! tu ne soupçonnes même pas la quantité de nases qui vont se précipiter dans la brèche ouverte !!!   

Ben voilà ... c'est fait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : pour la "brèche ouverte" merci d'essuyer vos pieds avant de rentrer !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Zebig on t'a jamais dit de pas parler la breche ouverte ??


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Mon dieu, le thread se fissure ! 

Pas de google pour les enfants sur ce terme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig on t'a jamais dit de pas parler la breche ouverte ??


Fais gaffe ! car qui oublie sa brèche doit se contenter d'un rateau !!!  :rateau: 
(proverbe jardinier !)
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Ne jamais scier la breche sur laquelle on est assis zebig....


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Oulà, ça scie !


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

oui le thon, a pied, monte aisément


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Ouh ! La vache, quelles salades !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

La vache qui parle espagnol comme elle pisse ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Merci macmarco !!!
> Quand j'ai lu ton post sur mon "relâchement", je me suis dit : "Big ! prépare-toi à subir ! tu ne soupçonnes même pas la quantité de nases qui vont se précipiter dans la brèche ouverte !!!
> 
> Ben voilà ... c'est fait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


 
 Désolé, TheBig, j'ai réalisé après ! :sick::rose::modo:


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui est commun au moyen-âge et à un rectum de martien ??????
> 
> Le trouvère !!!!!!!!


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

Un médecin demande à la vieille dame qu'il vient de consulter :
- Et à part ça ma p'tite dame, rien d'autre dont vous souhaiteriez me faire part ?
- Oh et bien puisque vous me le demandez, il y a bien ce petit problème de flatulences... mais ce n'est rien de grave : mes pets ne font pas de bruit et sont inodorants !
- Ah ? Et bien prenez tout de même ces médicaments, et repassez me voir la semaine prochaine...

La semaine suivante :
- Docteur, je ne comprends pas, depuis que je prends vos médicaments, mes pets sont devenus très bruyants ! C'est très gênant dans les files d'attente des magasins ! Heureusement, ils sont toujours inodorants...
- Bon, et bien maintenant que nous avons résolu votre problème de surdité, nous allons pouvoir nous attaquer à votre odorat !


Désolé...


----------



## molgow (15 Septembre 2004)

Un contrôleur du fisc épouse une femme.
Jusque-là rien d'original, hein?

Elle a déjà été mariée 6 fois.
Aaahhhh...

Au cours de la nuit de noce, la jeune épouse dit à son mari : Mon chéri, sois
plus doux, trrrrrèèèèèèèèss doouuuxx, s'il te plait.

Je suis vierge.
....
????

.....
??????

Les bras en tombent à notre inspecteur:
- Hein, quoi? Mais tu as déjà été mariée 6 fois.
- Ben oui.

Mon premier mari était psychiatre.
Il ne faisait que parler de sexe.

Mon deuxième était gynécologue.
Il ne faisait qu'ausculter.

Mon troisième était philatéliste.
Il se contentait de lécher.

Mon quatrième était manager des ventes.
Il disait qu'il connaissait le produit, mais ne savait pas comment l'utiliser.

Le cinquième était fonctionnaire.
Il disait qu'il savait ce qu'il fallait faire, mais que ce n'était pas de sa
compétence.

Et mon sixième, enfin, était électronicien.
Il disait que si tout fonctionne normalement, il vaut mieux ne toucher à rien.

Alors, je t'ai épousé toi, un contrôleur des contributions, pour être certaine
de me faire baiser à mort et de bien me faire enculer.


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Septembre 2004)

Premier jour d'école dans une classe américaine. L'institutrice présente à la classe un nouvel élève, Sukiro Suzuki. 
L'heure commence. L'institutrice : 
- Bon, voyons qui maîtrise l'histoire de la culture américaine. Qui a dit : 
" Donnez-moi la Liberté ou la mort ! " 
Pas un murmure dans la salle. Suzuki lève la main : 
- Patrick Henry, en 1775, à Philadelphia ! 
- Très bien, Suzuki ! Et qui a dit : 
" L' Etat est le peuple et le peuple ne peut sombrer ! " 
- Abraham Linclon, 1863, à Washington, répond Suzuki. 
L'institutrice regarde ses élèves et dit : 
- Honte à vous ! Suzuki est japonais et il connaît l'histoire américaine mieux que vous ! 
On entend alors une petite voix au fond de la classe : 
- Allez-vous faire f...., connards de japonais ! 
- Qui a dit cela ? , s'insurge l'institutrice. 
Suzuki lève la main et sans attendre , dit : 
- Général Mc Arthur , 1942, au Canal de Panama et Lee Lacocca, 1982, lors de l'assemblée générale de General Motors. 
Dans la classe, plongeé dans le silence, on entend un discret : 
- Y' m'fait vomir ! 
L'institutrice de hurler : 
- Qui a dit ça ? 
Et Suzuki : 
- George Bush Senior au Premier Ministre Tanaka pendant un dîner officiel à Tokyo en 1991. 
Un des élèves se lève et crie : 
- Pomp'moi l'gland ! 
Et Suzuki sans ciller : 
- Bill Clinton à Monica Lewinsky, 1997, dans la salle ovale de la Maison Blanche à Washington. 
Un autre élève lui hurle alors : 
- Suzuki, espèce de merde !!! 
Et Suzuki : 
- Valentino Rossi, lors du Grand Prix de moto en Afrique du Sud, en 2002. 
La salle tombe littéralement dans l'hystérie, l'institutrice perd connaissance, la porte s'ouvre et le directeur de l'école apparaît : 
- Merde ! J'ai jamais vu un bordel pareil !!! 
Et Suzuki : 
- Jacques Chirac, 2004, après s'être vu remettre les comptes de la Sécurité sociale par Jean-Pierre Raffarin.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

À la cérémonie de passage à l'âge adulte afin de rejoindre les braves de la tribu, on conduit le jeune aspirant devant 3 tentes.

* Dans la première il y a un tonneau d'alcool de prunes,qu'il doit vider d'un trait.

* Dans la seconde, un puma qui a une rage de dents.
  Mission:lui arracher une dent.

* Dans la troisième, une femme qui n'a jamais eu d'orgasme.

Il entre dans la première tente pour en ressortir assez rapidement totalement ivre. Il a tout bu! Les guerriers applaudissent.

Il titube jusqu'à la seconde tente. Les guerriers retiennent leur souffle. On entend des cris terribles, des hurlements, des grognements, des feulements puis un cri atroce. Insoutenable. On le croit mort... mais non, il sort en titubant.

Meurtri et saignant, il dit :

- Conduisez-moi maintenant à la femme qui a mal aux dents...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

C'est l'ours et le renard qui décident d'aller taper le lapin !  
L'ours dit au renard : "si ce con a une casquette on le tape ! s'il n'a pas de casquette on le tape aussi !!! :rateau: " 
Effectivement, le lapin porte une casquette et il attrape la branlée de sa vie !!!!!  
Le lendemain... rebelote : "si ce con a des godasses on le tape ! s'il n'a pas de godasses on le tape aussi !!! :rateau: "
Effectivement, il n'a pas de godasses et se fait morfler dans les grandes largeurs !   
Le 3ième jour : "on va lui demander des cigarettes ! s'il nous offre une cigarette avec filtre, on le tape ! si c'est une sans filtre, on le tape aussi !!!  :rateau: "
Ils se rendent chez le lapin et lui disent : "Hé ! t'as pas une cigarette ???"
Le lapin qui commence à deviner le truc leur répond avec un petit sourire : "Avec ou sans filtre ??? :rateau: "
Alors, l'ours regarde le renard et dit : "T'as vu !!! ce con n'a pas de casquette !!!" ... et plaf !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'ours et le renard qui décident d'aller taper le lapin !
> L'ours dit au renard : "si ce con a une casquette on le tape ! s'il n'a pas de casquette on le tape aussi !!! :rateau: "
> Effectivement, le lapin porte une casquette et il attrape la branlée de sa vie !!!!!
> Le lendemain... rebelote : "si ce con a des godasses on le tape ! s'il n'a pas de godasses on le tape aussi !!! :rateau: "
> ...


   

c'est vendredi, je la relirais lundi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Et une petite dernière toute simple avant le week-end :

C'est une dame qui entre dans une animalerie pour s'acheter un chien de garde.
Le vendeur lui montre un minuscule chien qui doit bien faire 10 cms au garrot et peser 100 grammes au bas mot ...  
La dame demande si ce genre de chien est bien "efficace" !
Le vendeur lui répond que le nom du chien est "Karaté" et propose de lui faire une démonstration :

Il se place devant le chien, tout près d'une chaise et gueule : "Karaté ! ... chaise !"
Tidju, en une fraction de seconde, la chaise est pulvérisée, explosée ! Le chien est tellement rapide qu'on n'a même pas vu ses pattes bouger !

Il se place devant un bloc de béton et gueule : "Karaté ! ... béton !"
    un tas de poussière en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire !

La dame paie et emporte le chien dans son sac à mains !

Elle rentre chez elle et, dans le salon, son mari lui dit : "Alors ! t'as trouvé un chien de garde ???"
La dame ouvre son sac ... dépose délicatement le minuscule clébard sur le sol et dit à son mari, toute fière : "Il s'appelle Karaté !"

Et c'est à ce moment précis que son mari, en regardant le petit animal s'écria : "Karaté .... mes c......!!!!!" :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto: 


 :love:


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

thebig 

   :love:    :love:


----------



## molgow (17 Septembre 2004)

C'est un homme qui est dans un Supermarche et semble
perdu en cherchant d'un
bord a l'autre du magasin.
Il est tellement preoccupe qu'il entre en collision
avec un autre homme
ayant le meme comportement.
Le premier homme lui dit : "Excusez-moi monsieur,
j'ai la tete ailleurs. Je
cherche ma femme."
Le second lui repond : "Aie ! Moi aussi je la
cherche. De quoi elle a l'air
la votre?."
- "Elle s'appelle Emmanuelle. C'est une belle
blonde, mesure 1m 75 cheveux
en bas de l'epaule, vetue d'une jupette pres des
fesses, un soutien-gorge
noir en dentelle bien garni.
Elle a toujours un sourire des plus charmeurs... Et
la votre, de quoi elle
l'air ?."
- "Oublie la mienne, on cherche la tienne...! "


----------



## touba (17 Septembre 2004)

Molgow ! :


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est un homme qui est dans un Supermarche et semble
> perdu en cherchant d'un
> bord a l'autre du magasin.
> Il est tellement preoccupe qu'il entre en collision
> ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

mouhahahahhaha excellent molg'


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

*Recommandations pour la prochaine AES*

Le problème: Les pieds froids et mouillés.
L'erreur: Verre qui est tenu à angle inexact.
La solution: Tournez le verre afin que le coté ouvert pointe vers le plafond.

Le problème: Les pieds chauds et mouillés.
L'erreur: Mauvais contrôle de la vessie.
La solution: Placez-vous à côté du chien le plus proche et blâmez le.

Le problème: Bière exceptionnellement pâle et insipide.
L'erreur: Le verre est vide.
La solution: Persuadez quelqu'un de vous payer une autre bière. 

Le problème: Le mur d'en face est couvert avec les lumières fluorescentes.
L'erreur: Vous êtes tombés sur le dos.
La solution: Faites-vous attacher au bar. 


Le problème: La bouche contient des mégots.
L'erreur: Vous êtes tombés vers l'avant.
La solution: Voir intervention précédente. 

Le problème: Bière insipide et le devant de votre chemise est mouillé.
L'erreur: La bouche n'est pas ouverte ou verre appliquée à la mauvaise partie du visage.
La solution: Retirez-vous aux toilettes et pratiquez devant un miroir. 


Le problème: Le sol est flou.
L'erreur: Vous regardez à travers le fond d'un verre vide.
La solution: Persuadez quelqu'un de vous payer une autre bière. 

Le problème: Le sol se déplace.
L'erreur: Vous êtes transportés vers l'extérieur.
La solution: Demandez si vous êtes emmenés à un autre bar. 


Le problème: La pièce paraît exceptionnellement sombre.
L'erreur: Le bar a fermé.
La solution: Confirmez votre adresse avec le barman. 


Le problème: Le taxi prend soudainement un aspect coloré et a une drôle de texture.
L'erreur: La consommation de bière a dépassé vos limitations personnelles.
La solution: Couvrir la bouche.


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2004)

Quelle est la différence entre une cravate, une ceinture et un homme ?


La cravate sert le cou, la ceinture sert le pantalon, un homme ne sert à rien


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2004)

Toi, tu n'aimes pas les hommes...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> La cravate sert le cou



Surtout celle des notaires...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Surtout celle des notaires...


... m'aurait étonné !!!!!   
 :love:  :love:


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2004)

Une petite fille méchante à une petite fille laide:
 - Tu sais ce qu'il va t'arriver, toi, plus tard ?
 - Non. Quoi ?
 - Ben, rien!

 :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Moi à ma femme : "ouf ! je reviens de la pêche aux moules ... j'suis moulu !!!!"
ma femme : "t'aurais dû plutôt aller à la chasse aux coqs !!!!"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

Une femme se promène sur une plage et bute sur une vieille lampe Elle se penche pour la prendre, la frotte et paf ! Un génie apparaît. La femme, étonnée, demande alors au génie si elle pourrait faire les trois voeux classiques.
- Non, répond le génie, tout ce que je pourrai concéder, ce sera un seul et unique voeu.
- Alors, dis-moi, que désires-tu ?
La femme répond :
- La paix au Moyen-Orient.
- Quoi ? Dit le génie, ébahi.
- Tu vois cette carte, dit la femme, bon, ben je veux que dans ces pays-là, les gens arrêtent de se taper dessus à tout bout de champ.
Le génie regarde la carte et dit : 
- Mais ça fait des lustres qu'il y a la guerre là-bas. Je fais du bon boulot, mais quand même... Pas bon au point de pouvoir exaucer ce genre de voeu. Demande-moi quelque chose de plus simple. 
La femme réfléchit un instant et déclare : 
- D'accord ! Pour être honnête, je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver l'homme idéal. Alors je veux un homme qui soit beau, fort, cultivé, intelligent, attentionné et drôle, qui aime cuisiner et faire le ménage, qui soit une bête au lit, qui s'entende avec ma famille, qui ne passe pas toute la journée à regarder du sport à la télé et qui me soit fidèle à vie.
Le génie laisse échapper un profond soupir : 
- ....... Montres moi cette carte du Moyen-Orient...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2004)

Une *blonde désespérée appelle *son mari au boulot:
- Je veux faire un *puzzle, je n'y *arrive pas, je n'en peux plus !
- Calme-toi mon amour, est-ce que tu as *un *modèle?
- Oui ! Il y a un *coq sur la boite mais *je n'y arrive pas, toutes les pièces se ressemblent.
- *Ce n'est rien ma *chérie, je vais rentrer et on va voir ça ensemble.
Le type rentre, trouve sa blonde en *pleurs:
- Écoute ma *chérie, tu es mignonne, tu es la plus *belle... On remet les corn flakes dans la boite et on ne dit *rien *à personne!


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

M D R !!!      
Excellente celle là Global ! 
Si je ne t'avais boulé hier, tu serais boulé aujourd'hui !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

de : Cécile MARTIN - Directrice des Ressources Humaines
à : Tous les employés - date : 1er décembre - sujet : Fête de Noël

Je suis heureuse de vous informer que la Fête de Noël de la Compagnie aura
lieu le 23 décembre, à partir de midi, dans les salons privés du Grill
House.
Il y aura un bar payant avec tout un choix de boissons !
Nous aurons aussi un petit groupe musical qui chantera des cantiques...alors
n'hésitez pas chanter avec lui.
Et ne soyez pas surpris de voir arriver notre PDG déguisé en Père Noël!
Le sapin de Noël sera illuminé à partir de 13h.
Les échanges de cadeaux entre les membres du personnel pourront se faire à
ce moment-là. Cependant, pour ne gêner personne financièrement, aucun
présent ne devra dépasser les 10 Euros.
Notre PDG doit faire une annonce spéciale durant la Fête.
Joyeux Noël à vous et à vos familles.

Cécile
---------
 de : Cécile MARTIN - Directrice des Ressources Humaines
à : Tous les employés - date : 2 décembre - sujet : Fête de Fin d'Année

 La note d'hier n'avait en aucune façon pour but d'exclure nos employés de
confession juive. Nous savons que Hanukah est une fête importante qui
coïncide souvent avec Noël, bien que cela ne soit pas le cas malheureusement
cette année.
Cependant, à partir de maintenant nous appellerons notre fête "Fête de Fin
d'Année".
La même politique s'applique à tous les employés qui ne sont pas Chrétiens,
ou ceux qui encore célèbrent le "Réconciliation Day".
Pour cette raison nous n'aurons ni sapin, ni cantiques.
Mais nous aurons d'autres genres de musique pour votre plus grand plaisir.
Alors, vous êtes contents maintenant ?
Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à vous et à vos familles.

Cécile
---------
de : Cécile MARTIN - Directrice des Ressources Humaines
à : Tous les employés- date : 3 décembre - sujet : Fête de Fin d'Année

 Je m'adresse à la personne membre des Alcooliques Anonymes qui souhaitait
qu'il y ait une table pour les non-buveurs... vous n'avez pas indiqué votre
nom.
Je suis heureuse de pouvoir répondre favorablement à votre demande, mais si
je mets une pancarte sur la table "Réservé pour les Alcooliques Anonymes",
vous ne serez plus du tout anonymes ! Comment puis-je résoudre ce problème ?
Une idée ? Quelqu'un ?
Laissez tomber l'échange de cadeaux : aucune remise de cadeau ne sera
autorisée suite à des pressions du syndicat qui estime que 10 euros pour un
cadeau c'est trop cher et des cadres qui trouvent que 10 euros c'est
minable.
EN CONSEQUENCE AUCUN ECHANGE DE CADEAUX NE SERA AUTORISE

Cécile
-------
 de : Cécile MARTIN - Directrice des Ressources Humaines
à : Tous les employés - date : 7 décembre - sujet : Fête de Fin d'Année

 Quelle diversité de cultures dans notre Compagnie !! Je ne savais pas que le 
mois saint du Ramadan commençait le 20 décembre avec son interdiction
formelle de consommer nourriture et boissons durant la journée.
Et voilà ! Sérieusement, nous pouvons comprendre qu'une réception à cette
époque de l'année ne cadre pas avec les croyances de nos employés musulmans.
Mais peut-être que le Grill House pourra mettre de côté votre repas jusqu'à
la fin de la Fête, ou vous le préparer prêt à emporter chez vous en faisant
attention d'exclure le porc.. Est-ce que cela vous conviendrait ?
D'autre part, je me suis arrangée pour que les membres de Weight Watchers
aient une table la plus loin possible du buffet des desserts, et les femmes
enceintes auront la table la plus proche des WC.
Les gays sont autorisés à se regrouper et les lesbiennes n'auront pas à
partager la même table qu'eux. Gays et lesbiennes auront chacun leur table.
Et oui, il est prévu un arrangement floral pour la table des gays. A la
personne qui avait demandé la permission de se travestir, la réponse est
non.
Pour les diabétiques nous aurons des sièges surélevés et des fruits comme
dessert. Le restaurant ne peut pas fournir des desserts sans sucre.
Désolée.
Ai-je oublié quelque chose ?

Cécile
-------
 de : Cécile MARTIN - Directrice des Ressources Humaines
à : A vous tous employés de M**** !!!
date : 10 décembre
sujet : Saloperie de Fête de Fin d'Année

 Les végétariens ! Il ne manquait plus qu'eux !
Non mais qu'est-ce qui tourne pas rond chez vous les gars !!!
Nous maintenons cette réception au Grill House que cela vous plaise ou non.
Vous n'aurez qu'à vous asseoir peinards à la table la plus loin du "grill de
la mort" et suivant vos souhaits débiles vous aurez vos salades avec des
tomates bio.
Mais vous ne le savez peut-être pas, les tomates ont des sentiments
elles-aussi.
Elles HUUUURLENT lorsque vous les coupez. Je les ai entendu hurler. Je les
entends hurler MAINTENANT !
J'espère que vous aurez tous une fête pourrie. Buvez, conduisez et crevez
bande d'abrutis congénitaux ! La Garce Damnée qui vous emmerde tous.

 ------

de : Danièle LECOURBE, Directrice des Ressources Humaines remplaçante
date : 14 décembre
re : Cécile MARTIN et la Fête de Fin d'Année

 Je pense pouvoir parler au nom de tous en souhaitant à Cécile un prompt
rétablissement et je continuerai à lui faire parvenir vos cartes.
En attendant, la direction a décidé d'annuler notre Fête de fin d'Année et
d'offrir à tout le monde l'après-midi du 23 décembre sans perte de salaire.


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2004)

Excellent...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Bon, çà tombe quand Noël cette année ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dis-lui que je suis déjà pris._



heuu.. non rien...


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une femme se promène sur une plage et bute sur une vieille lampe Elle se penche pour la prendre, la frotte et paf ! Un génie apparaît. La femme, étonnée, demande alors au génie si elle pourrait faire les trois voeux classiques.
> - Non, répond le génie, tout ce que je pourrai concéder, ce sera un seul et unique voeu.
> - Alors, dis-moi, que désires-tu ?
> La femme répond :
> ...



Moi je connaissais cette version :

Un homme se promène sur une plage et bute sur une vieille lampe; Il se penche pour la prendre, la frotte et paf ! Un génie apparaît. L'homme, étonné, demande alors au génie s'il pourrait faire les trois voeux classiques.
- Non, répond le génie, tout ce que je pourrai concéder, ce sera un seul et unique voeu.
- Alors, dis-moi, que désires-tu ?
L'homme répond :
- Tu vois, je rêve d'aller au Brésil, mais j'ai peur de l'avion
- Pas de problème !!! dit le génie, voici un billet de croisère
- Ben, c'est que j'ai aussi le mal de mer, répond l'homme.
Le génie :
Tu ne veux quand même pas que je construise un pont entre le Guilvinnec et Rio pour que tu puisses y aller en voiture ???
- Euh, ben ça serait chouette, répond l'homme.
Je fais du bon boulot, mais quand même... Pas bon au point de pouvoir exaucer ce genre de voeu. Demande-moi quelque chose de plus simple.
- Bon soit, dit l'homme, alors je voudrais que tu décides le partie socialiste à faire un programme de gauche !
 ....
- Bon, tu le veux à haubans ou sur pilotis ???


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

la blague de Cécile Martin, directrice des ressources humaines est absolument pas mal du tout !!!

bravo le Concombre !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

A Londres un banquier de la City la cinquantaine, sérieux, très élégant,
avec chapeau melon, parapluie et costume trois pièces sombre, se retrouve à
l'arret du bus en compagnie d'un punk, piercings divers, les cheveux rouges,
verts, jaunes, bleus et violets.
Aprés l'avoir observé pendant un bon moment, le gentleman demande au punk :
- Excusez moi jeune homme, êtes vous né à New Delhi ?
- ça vous regarde ?
Le gentleman continue à regarder le punk... maintenant avec un air  méprisant.
Le punk offusqué l'apostrophe :
- Vous avez un problème ? Pas étonnant, en vous voyant, j'imagine que vous
n'avez jamais rien fait d'excentrique dans votre vie.
Le banquier le considère un instant :
- Détrompez-vous jeune homme. Une fois dans ma jeunesse, aux Indes, j'ai
enculé un perroquet. Je me demandais si par hasard vous ne seriez pas mon
fils.

  :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

elle est moins le mercredi que le lundi  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

Je sais on est jeudi ... Mais j'avais envie. 

Voici le document qui a été diffusé récemment à tout le personnel d'une société par le chef du service informatique (qui visiblement pète les plombs).

Objet : Consignes du Service Informatique...

1. Quand vous nous appelez pour déplacer votre ordinateur, n'oubliez pas de le recouvrir préalablement d'une demie tonne de cartes postales, de photos de bébés, d'animaux empaillés, de fleurs séchées, de trophées de fléchettes et de dessins d'enfants. On n'a pas de vie personnelle et on apprécie grandement de voir la votre exposée ainsi.

2. Quand une personne du service informatique vous dit qu'il arrive de suite, allez prendre un café. De cette façon, vous ne serez pas là quand on aura besoin de votre mot de passe. Ce n'est rien pour nous de retenir 300 mots de passe.

3. Quand vous avez un problème avec votre PC à la maison, déposez-le en vrac sur un siège au service informatique, sans surtout indiquer votre nom, votre numéro de téléphone et la description du problème. On adore les énigmes.

4. Quand un membre du personnel informatique vous dit qu'il arrive bientôt, prenez une voix blessante et dites : « Vous voulez dire combien de semaines, par bientôt ? ». Ca nous motive.

5. Si l'imprimante n'imprime pas, recommencez l'impression au moins 20 fois. Les travaux d'impression tombent souvent dans des trous noirs.

6. Si l'imprimante n'imprime toujours pas au bout des 20 tentatives, envoyez l'impression à toutes les 68 imprimantes de l'entreprise. L'une d'elles doit marcher.

7. N'apprenez jamais la dénomination correcte pour quoi que ce soit de technique. On sait exactement a quoi vous vous referez par « mon bidule a foiré » ou « mon PC plante ».

8. N'utilisez jamais l'aide en ligne pour répondre aux plus simples de vos questions. L'aide en ligne, c'est pour les lope***s.

9. Si le câble de votre souris n'arrête pas de renverser le cadre de la photo de votre chien, soulevez l'ordinateur et fourrez le câble en dessous.Ces câbles ont été conçus pour résister à la pression de 20 kg de matériel informatique.

10. Si la barre d'espacement de votre clavier ne marche plus, accusez la mise à jour du client de messagerie. Les claviers sont en fait très heureux avec une demi-tonne de miettes de gâteaux dedans.

11. N'hésitez surtout pas à dire des choses comme « Je comprends rien à toutes ces co****ies d'ordinateurs ». Ca ne nous gène pas du tout d'entendre que notre domaine d'expertise professionnelle est une co****ie.

12. Si vous avez besoin de changer le toner dans une imprimante, appelez le service informatique. Changer le toner est une tâche extrêmement complexe et les constructeurs recommandent qu'elle soit effectuée par un ingénieur professionnel avec une maîtrise en physique nucléaire.

13. Si votre ordinateur ne s'allume pas, venez vous plaindre à nous avant de vérifier s'il est correctement branché.

14. Quand vous recevez un film de 30 Mo, envoyez-le à tout le monde dans l'entreprise en pièce attachée. On a plein plein d'espace disque sur notre serveur de messagerie.

15. Quand vous tombez sur une personne du service informatique le samedi au supermarché, posez une question à propos d'ordinateur. On travaille aussi le
week-end et les jours fériés.

16. Oui, bien sûr, de 7 à 9 et de 18 à 19h, souvent plus, on est au boulot devant nos écrans pour faire exploser nos scores au solitaire.

17. Et non, bien sûr que non, nous n'avons vraiment pas l'impression d'être fréquentés par intérêt. Je reste à votre disposition pour de plus amples informations.

Bonne journée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je sais on est jeudi ... Mais j'avais envie.
> 
> Voici le document qui a été diffusé récemment à tout le personnel d'une société par le chef du service informatique (qui visiblement pète les plombs).
> 
> ...



Mouarfff un responsable informatique qui a de l'humour.. ça existe donc...


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff un responsable informatique qui a de l'humour.. ça existe donc...


C'est de moi que tu parlais ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff un responsable informatique qui a de l'humour.. ça existe donc...



En tant que responsable informatique, j'ai des doutes...
En tant qu'humoriste aussi


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> En tant que responsable informatique, j'ai des doutes...
> En tant qu'humoriste aussi


 Mouarf ! Excellente ta répartie mon cher poulpe !


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai pas lu tout le fil.
Alors d'avance pardon, si elle a déjà été postée...  



La scène : un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.

La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?

Les réponses :

RENÉ DESCARTES : Pour aller de l'autre côté.

PLATON : Pour son bien. De l'autre côté est le Vrai.

ARISTOTE : C'est la nature du poulet de traverser les routes.

KARL MARX : C'était historiquement inévitable.

CAPITAINE JAMES T. KIRK : Pour aller là où aucun autre poulet 
n'était allé auparavant.

HIPPOCRATE : En raison d'un excès de sécrétion de son pancréas.

MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. : J'ai la vision d'un monde où tous les 
poulets seraient libres de traverser la route sans avoir à justifier leur 
acte.

MOISE : Et Dieu descendit du paradis et! Il dit au poulet : " Tu 
dois traverser La route". Et le poulet traversa la route et Dieu vit que 
cela était bon.

RICHARD M. NIXON : Le poulet n'a pas traversé la route, je répète, 
le poulet n'a JAMAIS traversé la route.

NICOLAS MACHIAVEL : L'événement important c'est que le poulet ait
traversé la route. Qui se fiche de savoir pourquoi ? La fin en soi de
traverser la route justifie tout motif quel qu'il soit.

SIGMUND FREUD : Le fait que vous vous préoccupiez du fait que le
poulet ait traversé la route révèle votre fort sentiment d'insécurité
sexuelle latente.

BILL GATES : Nous venons justement de mettre au point le nouveau
Poulet Office 2003", qui ne se contentera pas seulement de traverser 
les routes, mais couvera aussi des oeufs, classera vos dossiers 
importants, etc...

BOUDDHA : Poser cette question renie votre propre nature de poulet.

GALILEE : Et pourtant, il traverse.

ERIC CANTONA : Le poulet, il est libre le poulet. Les routes, quand 
il veut il les traverse.

CHARLES DE GAULLE : Le poulet a peut-être traversé la route, mais 
il n'a pas encore traversé l'autoroute !

JACQUES CHIRAC : Parce que je n'ai pas encore dissous la route.

L'EGLISE DE SCIENTOLOGIE : La raison est en vous, mais vous ne le
savez pas encore. Moyennant la modique somme de 1500 euros par 
séance, plus la location d'un détecteur de mensonges, une analyse 
psychologique nous permettra de la découvrir.

BILL CLINTON : Je jure sur la constitution qu'il ne s'est rien 
passé entre ce poulet et moi.

EINSTEIN : Le! fait que ce soit le poulet qui traverse la route ou 
que ce soit la route qui se meuve sous le poulet dépend uniquement de 
votre référentiel.

ZEN : Le poulet peut vainement traverser la route, seul le Maître
connaît le bruit de son ombre derrière le mur.

JEAN-PIERRE RAFFARIN : Le poulet n'a pas encore traversé la route,
mais le gouvernement y travaille.

JEAN ALESI : Je ne comprends pas, théoriquement, le poulet il avait 
le temps de passer.

NELSON MONTFORT : J'ai à côté de moi l'extraordinaire poulet qui a
réussi le formidable exploit de traverser cette superbe route: " Why 
did you cross the road ? " " Cot cot !" "eh bien il dit qu'il est extrêmement fier d'avoir réussi ce challenge, ce défi, cet exploit. C'était une traversée très dure, mais il s'est accroché, et..."

RICHARD VIRENQUE : C'était pas un lapin ?

ORANGINA ROUGE : PASKEEEEEEUUUUUHHHH

KEN LE SURVIVANT : Peu importe, il ne le sait pas mais il est déjà 
mort.

JEAN-CLAUDE VANDAMME : Le poulet la road il la traverse parce qu'il
sait qu'il la traverse, tu vois la route c'est sa vie et sa mort, la
route c'est Dieu c'est tout le potentiel de sa vie, et moi Jean-Claude
Super Star quand je me couche dans Timecop quand le truck arrive je
pense à la poule et à Dieu et je fusionne avec tout le potentiel de 
la life de la road ! Et ça c'est beau !

FOREST GUMP : COURS POULET COURS !!!

STALINE : le poulet devra être fusillé sur le champ, ainsi que tous
les témoins de la scène et 10 autres personnes prises au hasard, pour
n'avoir pas empêché cet acte subversif.

GEORGE W. BUSH : Le fait que le poulet ait pu traverser cette route 
en toute impunité malgré les résolutions de l'ONU représente un affront 
à la démocratie, à la liberté, à la justice. Ceci prouve 
indubitablement que nous aurions dû déjà bombarder cette route depuis longtemps. Dans 
le but d'assurer la paix dans cette région, et pour éviter que les 
valeurs que nous défendons ne soient une fois de plus bafouées par ce genre 
de terrorisme, le gouvernement des Etats-Unis d'Amérique a décidé 
d'envoyer 17 porte-avions, 46 destroyers, 154 croiseurs, appuyés au sol par 
243000 G.I. et dans les airs par 846 bombardiers, qui auront pour mission au
nom de la liberté et de la démocratie, d'éliminer toute trace de vie
dans les poulaillers à 5000 km à la ronde, puis de s'assurer par des
tirs de missiles biens ciblés, que tout ce qui ressemble de près ou 
de loin à un poulailler soit réduit à un tas de cendres et ne puisse 
plus défier notre nation par son arrogance. Nous avons décidé qu'ensuite, 
ce pays sera généreusement pris en charge par notre gouvernement, qui
rebatira des poulaillers suivant les normes de sécurité en vigueur, 
avec à leur tête, un coq démocratiquement élu par l'ambassadeur des Etats
Unis. En financement de ces reconstructions, nous nous contenterons 
du contrôle total de la production céréalière de la région pendant 30 
ans, sachant que les habitants locaux bénificieront d'un tarif 
préférentiel sur une partie de cette production, en échange de leur totale
coopération. Dans ce nouveau pays de justice, de paix et de liberté,
nous pouvons vous assurer que plus jamais un poulet! ne tentera de
traverser une route, pour la simple bonne raison, qu'il n'y aura plus 
de routes, et que les poulets n'auront plus de pattes. Que Dieu bénisse
l'Amérique.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

merci madonna


----------



## MrStone (8 Octobre 2004)

Allez, on va essayer de relever le niveau ! 

Révisions du week-end, cours de rattrappage 


Sciences politiques et droit constitutionnel, macro et micro-économie : tout savoir, tout comprendre à partir d'exemples simples... 


DEMOCRATIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Un vote décide à qui appartient le lait. 

DEMOCRATIE REPRESENTATIVE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Une élection désigne celui qui décidera à qui appartient le lait. 

DEMOCRATIE DE SINGAPOUR : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous écopez d'une amende pour détention de bétail en appartement. 

BUREAUCRATIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement publie des règles d'hygiène qui vous invitent à en abattre une. Après quoi il vous fait déclarer la quantité de lait que vous avez pu traire de l'autre, il vous achète le lait et il le jette. Enfin, il vous fait remplir des formulaires pour déclarer la vache manquante. 

ANARCHIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous les laissez se traire en autogestion. 

CAPITALISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous en vendez une, et vous achetez un taureau pour faire des petits. 

CAPITALISME DE HONG KONG : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous en vendez 3 à votre société cotée en bourse en utilisant des lettres de créance ouvertes par votre beau-frère auprès de votre banque. Puis vous faites un " échange de lettres contre participation ", assorti d'une offre publique, et vous récupérez 4 vaches dans l'opération tout en bénéficiant d'un abattement fiscal pour l'entretien de 5 vaches. Les droits sur le lait de 6 vaches sont alors transférés par un intermédiaire panaméen sur le compte d'une société des îles Caïman, détenu clandestinement par un actionnaire qui revend à votre société cotée les droits sur le lait de 7 vaches. Au rapport de ladite société figurent 8 ruminants, avec option d'achat sur une bête supplémentaire. Entre temps vous abattez les 2 vaches parce que leur horoscope est défavorable. 

CAPITALISME SAUVAGE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous vendez l'une, vous forcez l'autre à produire comme quatre, et vous licenciez l'ouvrier qui s'en occupait en l'accusant d'être inutile. 

SOCIALISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vos voisins vous aident à vous en occuper et vous partagez le lait. 

COMMUNISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend les deux et vous fournit en lait. 

FASCISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend les deux et vous vend le lait.

NAZISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend la vache blonde et abat la brune. 

DICTATURE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Les miliciens les confisquent et vous fusillent. 

FEODALITE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le seigneur s'arroge la moitié du lait. 

ECOLOGIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous gardez le lait et le gouvernement vous achète la bouse. 

FEMINISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous inflige une amende pour discrimination. Vous échangez une de vos vaches pour un taureau que vous trayez aussi. 

SURREALISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement exige que vous leur donniez des leçons d'harmonica. 

REGIME SUISSE : Vous colorez vos vaches en violet pour faire du chocolat au lait Milka... 
[Sorry les helvètes ]

CAPITALISME EUROPEEN : On vous subventionne la première année pour acheter une 3ème vache. On fixe les quotas la deuxième année et vous payez une amende pour surproduction. On vous donne une prime la troisième année pour abattre la 3ème vache. 

MONARCHIE CONSTITUTIONNELLE BRITANNIQUE: Vous tuez une des vaches pour la donner à manger à l'autre. La vache vivante devient folle. L'Europe vous subventionne pour l'abattre. Vous la donnez à manger à vos moutons.. 

CAPITALISME A LA FRANCAISE : Pour financer la retraite de vos vaches, le gouvernement décide de lever un nouvel impôt : la CSSANAB (cotisation sociale de solidarité avec nos amies les bêtes). Deux ans après, comme la France a récupéré une partie du cheptel britannique, le système est déficitaire. Pour financer le déficit on lève un nouvel impôt sur la production de lait : le RAB (Remboursement de l'Ardoise Bovine). Les vaches se mettent en grève. Il n'y a plus de lait. Les Français sont dans la rue : " DU LAIT ON VEUT DU LAIT". La France construit un lactoduc sous la manche pour s'approvisionner auprès des Anglais. L'Europe déclare le lait anglais impropre à la consommation. On lève un nouvel impôt pour l'entretien du lactoduc devenu inutile: le IDLQV (l'Impôt Du Lactoduc Qu'est Vide) etc., etc. 

REGIME CORSE : Vous avez deux cochons qui courent dans la forêt. Vous déclarez 20 vaches et vous touchez les subventions européennes.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Puis l'abaisser avec une histoire de culpabilité

Guy se sentait coupable toute la journée. Même en essayant d'oublier de toutes ses forces, il n'y parvenait pas et ce sentiment l'envahissait toujours.
De temps en temps, il entendait cette petite voix au fond de lui qui essayait de le rassurer :
- Ne t'en fais pas Guy, tu n'es pas le premier toubib qui couche avec un de ses patients et tu ne seras pas le dernier !
Mais invariablement une autre voix le ramenait a la triste réalité :
- Guy, tu es vétérinaire ...


----------



## camisol (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La scène : un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.
> 
> La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?
> 
> Les réponses :



NICOLAS SARKOZY : Ecoutez, je vais vous le dire, le poulet a traversé la route pour soutenir spontanément le projet auquel je pense tous les matins en me rasant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> NICOLAS SARKOZY : Ecoutez, je vais vous le dire, le poulet a traversé la route pour soutenir spontanément le projet auquel je pense tous les matins en me rasant.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

C'est un mec qui en train de faire l'amour comme une bête avec sa copine. A un moment la jeune fille lui demande :
"Chéri, quand nous aurons notre enfant comment veux-tu l'appeler?" 
Le gars qui a fini son affaire prend la capote, la jette dans les chiottes, et en tirant la chasse d'eau, dit: "S'il s'en sort, on l'appellera MacGyver ..."


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

si déjà bu.. recracher

Irrité  par la prolifération de nouvelles et de contre-nouvelles 
faisant  état de sa mort, Ousama Ben Laden s'est décidé à envoyer un 
message  personnel à GW. 
Bush, après avoir fait vérifier qu'il n'y avait  ni explosif, ni trace 
d'Anthrax ou autre germe, ouvre la lettre et découvre un message codé :
 "370HSSV 0773H" 

 Bush  ne comprend pas, alors il envoie le message à Colin Powell. Colin 
et  ses assistants sèchent aussi ; ils adressent le message au FBI, à 
la  CIA ; tous les experts en cryptologie planchent sur le mystérieux  
message ... Rien ! 

  Le  président est furieux, il veut comprendre. Ce message signifie sans 
doute quelque chose et c'est probablement important , peut-être  vital 
pour la nation. 

 Après  beaucoup d'hésitation, le message est finalement envoyé aux 
experts  du contre-espionnage français ; ceux-ci ont vite fait 
d'élucider le  mystère. 

Le président Chirac est un peu embarrassé, mais il se  décide à faire 
envoyer le message suivant à la Maison Blanche  : 
"Dites au Président Bush, qu'il tenait le message à l'envers  ..."


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

Kofi Annan à Bush:

- Quelle preuve avez-vous que l'Irak possède des armes de destruction massive ?

- Nous avons gardé les factures.  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Un américain, un Anglais et un Iraquien sont dans un bar, un soir, en train de boire une bière.
Le Yankee la termine, et tout à coup lance son verre, dégaine son colt et explose le verre en l'air. Il dit : "Aux States nos verres sont si bon marché qu'on n'est pas obligés de boire deux fois dans le même".

Le british, un peu impressionné, boit sa bière, lance son verre en l'air,
dégaine son colt et explose le verre. Il dit : "En Angleterre on a tellement de sable pour faire nos verres qu'on n'a pas à boire deux fois dans le même".

L'Iraquien, paisible, boit sa bière, lance son verre en l'air, dégaine son colt et bute l'Américain et l'Anglais.
Et dit : "En Irak, on a tellement d'Américains et d'Anglais qu'on n'est pas obligés de boire deux fois avec les mêmes".


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

Déjeuner à la Maison Blanche avec Bush, Blair et d'autres invités.
L'un d'eux demande au président :
- Mais au fait, de quoi parlez-vous toute la journée?
Bush répond:
- Nous planifions la 3ème guerre mondiale.
- Et elle sera comment?
- Nous tuerons 4 millions de musulmans et un pharmacien...
L'invité est perplexe: 
- Un pharmacien? Comment ça?
Blair tape alors sur l'épaule de Bush et lui dit :
-Qu'est ce que je t'avais dit, George, personne ne s'inquiétera des musulmans! :hein:


----------



## duracel (11 Octobre 2004)

Pourquoi les femmes se maquillent et se parfument ?

Parce qu'elles sont moches et qu'elles puent.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les femmes se maquillent et se parfument ?
> 
> Parce qu'elles sont moches et qu'elles puent.



Mes amitiés à ton épouse ou à ton époux  

Je sais qu'il y a phonétiquement "selle" dans ton pseudo mais ce n'est pas une raison pour revenir au stade sadique-anal


----------



## duracel (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mes amitiés à ton épouse ou à ton époux
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a phonétiquement "selle" dans ton pseudo mais ce n'est pas une raison pour revenir au stade sadique-anal


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les femmes se maquillent et se parfument ?
> 
> Parce qu'elles sont moches et qu'elles puent.



:mouais:   
Viiiiiite, un pti coup de chargeur pour la pile....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Histoire vraie : 

Un homme qui va se marier rentre dans une joaillerie pour acheter une alliance pour sa future épouse. Le joailler explique à l'homme qu'il peut pour la somme de 50¤  graver le nom de la future épouse. L'homme rétorque que cela va réduire de beacoup la valeur de revente. Le joaillier très agassé s'insurge "Mais comment pouvez vous dire une chose pareille. Vous êtes un boucher ?" L'homme de répondre avec beaucoup de flegme : "Non, je suis un économiste"

Personnellement, j'ai fait l'expérience un peu à l'envers : 

Ayant eu à offrir une bague pour une occasion similaire, je pensais que la symbolique de l'événement primait. Oui me dit la personne recevant le présent. Et là, je fixe une limite qui pour moi était raisonnable pour de la symbolique. La personne me dit, la symbolique certes, mais le caillou c'est important et en plus c'est un bon placement (ARGH!!!). Certes. Je remonte la limite et nous tombons d'accord. Quelque temps plus tard, nous rediscutons de cela et la personne me dit de toute façon je garderais la bague quoi qu'il se passe. Moi, même si nous nous séparons ? Oui dit-elle. Et la symbolique dans tout cela ? La symbolique c'est iomportant mais la bague encore plus.

Vénalité ou psychologie féminine ? Si quelqu'une veut bien m'expliquer.

PS : je suis un petit peu économiste


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les femmes se maquillent et se parfument ?
> 
> Parce qu'elles sont moches et qu'elles puent.


   

Je sens qu'avec ton gag, elles vont changer de marque de batterie, pour leur vibro.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les femmes se maquillent et se parfument ?
> 
> Parce qu'elles sont moches et qu'elles puent.



Ah ouais ?   :hein:  

Ben... euh... ah, ouais !


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Histoire vraie :
> 
> Un homme qui va se marier rentre dans une joaillerie pour acheter une alliance pour sa future épouse. Le joailler explique à l'homme qu'il peut pour la somme de 50¤  graver le nom de la future épouse. L'homme rétorque que cela va réduire de beacoup la valeur de revente. Le joaillier très agassé s'insurge "Mais comment pouvez vous dire une chose pareille. Vous êtes un boucher ?" L'homme de répondre avec beaucoup de flegme : "Non, je suis un économiste"
> 
> ...



Valeur sentimentale...


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai fait l'expérience un peu à l'envers :
> 
> Ayant eu à offrir une bague pour une occasion similaire, je pensais que la symbolique de l'événement primait. Oui me dit la personne recevant le présent. Et là, je fixe une limite qui pour moi était raisonnable pour de la symbolique. La personne me dit, la symbolique certes, mais le caillou c'est important et en plus c'est un bon placement (ARGH!!!). Certes. Je remonte la limite et nous tombons d'accord. Quelque temps plus tard, nous rediscutons de cela et la personne me dit de toute façon je garderais la bague quoi qu'il se passe. Moi, même si nous nous séparons ? Oui dit-elle. Et la symbolique dans tout cela ? La symbolique c'est iomportant mais la bague encore plus.
> 
> ...



Je comprends ton point de vue, mais en même temps, faire un cadeau dans l'espoir qu'un jour il te soit rendu si vous vous sépariez...    :mouais: 
Ce n'est plus un cadeau, c'est un prêt, non ? :hein: 

Il existe un adage (à la con, comme souvent ce genre de truc...) qui dit : quand on aime on ne compte pas. :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Valeur sentimentale...


Et à l'échelle d'un économiste, ça donne quoi ?

OK, je sors. :rose:


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et à l'échelle d'un économiste, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> OK, je sors. :rose:



Un quoi ?


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'avec ton gag, elles vont changer de marque de batterie, pour leur vibro.


 *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sylko.


*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

ce n'est pas la valeur du cadeau
meme un morceau de papier tout froissé
avec quelques mot qui viennent du coeur
vaut  une fortune aux yeux de l'etre aimé


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas la valeur du cadeau
> meme un morceau de papier tout froissé
> avec quelques mot qui viennent du coeur
> vaut  une fortune aux yeux de l'etre aimé


je note, je note...


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas la valeur du cadeau
> meme un morceau de papier tout froissé
> avec quelques mot qui viennent du coeur
> vaut  une fortune aux yeux de l'etre aimé


  j'pense comme toi Robertav.
:love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas la valeur du cadeau
> meme un morceau de papier tout froissé
> avec quelques mot qui viennent du coeur
> vaut  une fortune aux yeux de l'etre aimé


 En fait, quelque soit la valeur du cadeau, il y a des gens qui savent recevoir et d'autres pas.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2004)

Un jour l'Amour dit à l'Amitié:
"A quoi tu sers?
Et l'Amitié répondit:
Je sers à sécher les larmes que tu fais couler!"  :rose:


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En fait, quelque soit la valeur du cadeau, il y a des gens qui savent recevoir et d'autres pas.



Certains qui savent donner, d'autres pas.


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Certains qui savent donner, d'autres pas.


 Oui, aussi !


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Certains qui savent donner, d'autres pas.



Quelque soit la valeur du cadeau, mais un cadeau a toujours énormément de valeur quand on le fait avec son coeur.


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Alors on est d'accord, ça s'arrose


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quelque soit la valeur du cadeau, mais un cadeau a toujours énormément de valeur quand on le fait avec son coeur.


 Et dans ce cas-là, qu'il est agréable de le faire à quelqu'un qui sait recevoir !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors on est d'accord, ça s'arrose


N'importe quoi ces excuses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

et voila le thread a devié
je le remet en bon chemin     


je ne sais plus si ceci est deja passe :


- Méfie-toi Patrice, dit philippe, Gérard compte t'emprunter 500 Euros.
- Non !!!
- Si, et en plus il veut les utiliser pour s'enfuir avec ta femme.
- Hé ben ! T'as bien fait de me prévenir... Sinon j'y aurais pas prêté !


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi ces excuses



Hahaha, quelles excuses ?

Allez, à la nôtre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Hahaha, quelles excuses ?
> 
> Allez, à la nôtre



je réponds dans deux minutes : je négocie la valeur de revente avec Anvers


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Réponse collective :

1. La première histoire fait de l'homme (disons moi) un boucher ou pire un économiste : un goujat. La deuxième est là pour faire contrepoids.

2. Nato Kino je ne parle pas d'un cadeau dans l'absolu mais de ceux qui créent ou renforcent un lien entre 2 individus. Si le lien disparaît de façon définitive, le vecteur de ce lien doit disparaître également. C'est mon avis il n'engage personne d'autre. Personnellement je me vois mal porter un anneau avec une inscription "à X pour toujours" si j'ai quitté X pour Y. Effctivement, c'est un prêt et si j'actualise les revenus sur la période et intègre mes coûts d'opportunité, je deviens riche comme Crésus D) 

3. Barbarella, valeur sentimentale ne fait pas partie de mon programme d'optimisation sous contrainte ni de la théorie économqiue du mariage et du divorce auxquels je me réfère D)

4. Robertav et Madonna, qui acquiesce, si je vous comprends bien votre conseil est que j'aurais pu offrir un simple papier froissé ? Merde je me suis fais rouler D) Pourquoi ne vous ai je pas rencontrer ?

Addendum :

Théorie du mariage et du divorce (La documentation française, Problèmes économiques)

Les modèles de préférence commune ne peuvent être utilisés pour analyser des décisions comme le mariage ou le divorce puisque les utilités individuelles du mari et de la femme ne peuvent être extraites de la fonction commune de bien-être. On a donc recours à des modèles de négociation de la théorie des jeux. Un premier modèle est celui avec menace de divorce. Le point de menace correspond aux gains associés aux utilités résultant du divorce. Ce point est fonction de la possibilité de conserver la propriété du revenu et de variables externes (situation du marché du remariage). Un deuxième modèle pose que le point de menace est interne au mariage. C'est un équilibre non coopératif où chaque conjoint fournit volontairement des biens collectifs et adopte une stratégie optimale. Le mariage non coopératif peut être préférable au divorce si la perte de pouvoir consommer des biens collectifs peut être plus dissuasif que le divorce. (Lundberg, Pollak)


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Théorie du *mariage* et du* divorce* (La documentation française, *Problèmes économiques*)
> 
> Les modèles de préférence commune ne peuvent être utilisés pour analyser des décisions comme le mariage ou le divorce puisque les utilités individuelles du mari et de la femme ne peuvent être extraites de la fonction commune de bien-être. On a donc recours à des modèles de négociation de la théorie des jeux. Un premier modèle est celui avec menace de divorce. Le point de menace correspond aux gains associés aux utilités résultant du divorce. Ce point est fonction de la possibilité de conserver la propriété du revenu et de variables externes (situation du marché du remariage). Un deuxième modèle pose que le point de menace est interne au mariage. C'est un équilibre non coopératif où chaque conjoint fournit volontairement des biens collectifs et adopte une stratégie optimale. Le mariage non coopératif peut être préférable au divorce si la perte de pouvoir consommer des biens collectifs peut être plus dissuasif que le divorce. (Lundberg, Pollak)


 Ce texte est hallucinant  :affraid:
 Ouf, je n'ai rien choisi de tout cela.

 Et ça, :love:, ça vaut combien?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ce texte est hallucinant  :affraid:
> Ouf, je n'ai rien choisi de tout cela.
> 
> Et ça, :love:, ça vaut combien?



C'est sexy, n'est ce pas ? Il y a pire et certains sont Nobel d'économie.

Microéconomie de la répartition des tâches familiales

L'approche de l'Ecole de Chicago consiste à appliquer les postulats de la maximisation de l'utilité sous contraintes de revenu, de temps et de production à des décisions concernant le travail domestique ou le choix d'avoir des enfants. Dans cette approche, la famille est considérée comme une unité de production et de consommation. Les décisions en matière d'allocation du travail total disponible dans une famille doit permettre à la famille de maximiser ses gains. La variable à maximiser est alors le revenu total de la famille. Cette "collaboration familiale" peut s'expliquer par un consensus en faveur du partage ou une forme d'altruisme du chef de famille. Une personne est dite altruiste si l'augmentation de la consommation des autres membres de la famille est inclus dans sa fonction d'utilité. La théorie ne dit cependant rien sur l'obtention de ce consensus, ni sur l'existence de préférences altruistes dans un univers égoïste. (G. Becker)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Théorie du mariage et du divorce (La documentation française, Problèmes économiques)
> 
> Les modèles de préférence commune ne peuvent être utilisés pour analyser des décisions comme le mariage ou le divorce puisque les utilités individuelles du mari et de la femme ne peuvent être extraites de la fonction commune de bien-être. On a donc recours à des modèles de négociation de la théorie des jeux. Un premier modèle est celui avec menace de divorce. Le point de menace correspond aux gains associés aux utilités résultant du divorce. Ce point est fonction de la possibilité de conserver la propriété du revenu et de variables externes (situation du marché du remariage). Un deuxième modèle pose que le point de menace est interne au mariage. C'est un équilibre non coopératif où chaque conjoint fournit volontairement des biens collectifs et adopte une stratégie optimale. Le mariage non coopératif peut être préférable au divorce si la perte de pouvoir consommer des biens collectifs peut être plus dissuasif que le divorce. (Lundberg, Pollak)







oufff je suis arrivé a la fn !!!!!!  

c'est pas un peu lourd  tout çà???


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

qu'est ce qui a deux pattes et qui saigne ?


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

ma langue au chat


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui a deux pattes et qui saigne ?



Des spaghettis à la Bolognaise ?  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2004)

- Un type se perd dans la forêt. Heureusement il se fait héberger par un paysan qui lui offre le gîte et le couvert. 
 Le lendemain, le type qui voudrait remercier le paysan, constate qu'il n'a pas un rond en poche, mais comme il est ventriloque, il décide de lui faire un petit tour en guise de remerciements. Le type va vers une poule et lui dit : 
 - Salut Madame la poule ! Comment ça va ? 
 La Poule : 
 - Bonjour Monsieur, çà va bien, il y a juste le paysan qui me pique mes oeufs, mais autrement ça va... 
 Le paysan, estomaqué : 
 -Dedieu!!! vous faites parler les poules ? 
 Le type : 
 - Oh, pas rien que les poules, regardez : 
 Il va vers la vache 
 - Salut la Vache, comment çà va ? 
 La Vache : 
 - Bonjour Monsieur, çà va, il y a juste le paysan qui me tire mon lait tous les matins, mais sinon ça va... 
 Le Paysan : 
 -CrévinDieu !!! les vaches aussi ? 
 Le type : - Oh, tous les animaux, regardez celle-ci : 
 Il va vers la chèvre et fait : 
 - Bonjour Madame la chèvre ! 
 Alors le paysan tout affolé dit au type : 
 L'écoutez pas ! C'est une menteuse !!!


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

pour ceux qui suivent... un demi-chien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2004)

pardon j'ai cru que la réponse avait été donnée


----------



## duracel (25 Octobre 2004)

-Pourquoi les juifs aiment-ils bien baratiner?
-Parce qu'on ne peut pas être à la fois concis et circoncis...


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> L'écoutez pas ! C'est une menteuse !!!




- Meeeehhhh !
- Y'a pas de Mais !


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

Un passant aperçoit une vieille femme assise devant chez elle :
- "je ne peux pas m'empecher de voir que vous avez l'air heureuse.
- je fume 4 paquets de cigarette par jour dit-elle. Avant d'aller au lit je fume un bon gros joint. A part ca je bois une bouteille de Jack Daniels par semaine, et je mange que des cochonneries. Les weeks je prends des cachets et je ne fais pas de sport
- C'est absolument fabuleux à votre âge dit le passant. Et quel âge avez-vous?
- 22 ans..."


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

C'est rigolo ! Elle est de toi ?


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

nan, mais envoyé par un fêtard de première classe, du genre bringueur de toutes les occazes ! Et sa santé et ses excès lui rappelent à son bon souvenir, d'où cette blague...
> je ne suis jamais venu sur ce thread, aussi, je vais faire le tour pour voir un peu les habitudes, les goûts etc&#8230; ensuite, je vous proposerai quelques trucs... disont sympa et pour tous les goûts


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nan, mais envoyé par un fêtard de première classe, du genre bringueur de toutes les occazes ! Et sa santé et ses excès lui rappelent à son bon souvenir, d'où cette blague...
> > je ne suis jamais venu sur ce thread, aussi, je vais faire le tour pour voir un peu les habitudes, les goûts etc? ensuite, je vous proposerai quelques trucs... disont sympa et pour tous les goûts



la première habitude est de poster le lundi


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la première habitude est de poster le lundi


 mais je n'utilise pas le même calendrier que vous, désolé... donc votre lundi correspond à mon mardrevendi... merci mon bon monsieur de me guider ainsi sur MacGé... vous êtes un modérateur ?


----------



## kitetrip (27 Octobre 2004)

> Fly Windows NT:


Comme Windows Airlines sauf qu'à l'explosion d'un avion en plein vol, tous les avions de la compagnie explosent dans un rayon de 150km :rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (31 Octobre 2004)

Deux copains discutent sur les differentes facons de faire l'amour... 
 - Et le sexe a la Rodeo, t'a essaye? 
 - Sexe a la Rodeo? Non... c'est comment? 
 - Tu te mets sur ta femme, tu la caresses et puis tu lui dis a l'oreille : 
 " Ton parfum est le meme que celui de ma secretaire ! " 
 - Et apres? 
 - Apres tu essayes de rester 5 secondes dessus...


----------



## bonpat (1 Novembre 2004)

La blague du lundi : je bosse aujourd'hui !


----------



## Alex666 (1 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> La blague du lundi : je bosse aujourd'hui !


 
 Arrrfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!! trop fort !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> La blague du lundi : je bosse aujourd'hui !


Mmmmmouuuuuarffff la meilleur depuis bien longtemps !! :love:  :love:


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmouuuuuarffff la meilleur depuis bien longtemps !! :love:  :love:



Après la tarte Tatin, un Chti'mi a inventi le poulet tatin ????

Et ben tu met un poulet au four et.... t'atin...


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oufff je suis arrivé a la fn !!!!!!
> 
> c'est pas un peu lourd  tout çà???



L'habileté des "spécialistes" à utiliser un vocabulaire et des tournures de phrases absconses cache souvent un vide conceptuel total.


 :sleep:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> L'habileté des "spécialistes" à utiliser un vocabulaire et des tournures de phrases absconses cache souvent un vide conceptuel total.
> 
> 
> :sleep:


en gros lorqu'on utilise des phrases que personne comprend, c'est que t'as rien à dire !! c'est une auto-critique que tu nous fais la !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> La blague du lundi : je bosse aujourd'hui !



C'est trop bête le 11 novemebre est un jeudi


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en gros lorqu'on utilise des phrases que personne comprend, c'est que t'as rien à dire !! c'est une auto-critique que tu nous fais la !!



Mea culpa ! :rose:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Mea culpa ! :rose:


on est tous passé par cette phase schyzophrénique ou l'on ne sait plus trop qui on est !!


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on est tous passé par cette phase schyzophrénique ou l'on ne sait plus trop qui on est !!



Je viens de découvrir sur la "signature" d'un nioubie encore plus nioub que moi le texte exact de la citation et même son origine (que j'avais reconstitué de mémoire...)... elle dit ceci :

"Et si le jargon scientifique était une imposture intellecutuelle servant à masquer et dissimuler un comportement irresponsable, le vide de vraies idées ou l'abscence de conscience, quand ce n'est pas simultanément les trois cas ?" (W. Muller 11.10.99)

Rendons à César ce qui appartient à Muller, mais convenez que je n'en étais pas loin dans ma reformulation.

Je voulais dire que la véritable connaissance doit s'assortir d'un effort de l'expert pour la rendre compréhensible quand il s'adresse au commun des mortels.

Rien ne m'exaspère plus que celui qui s'écoute parler en compliquant à plaisir sans se soucier s'il est compris ou non, il peut ainsi raisonner de façon spécieuse en étant sûr de ne pas être contredit. 

Si je suis si sensible à ça c'est que mon Popa à moi s'inscrit dans cette catégorie de personnes et que j'en ai depuis l'enfance une veritable aversion et un sens aigü pour les démasquer et les obliger à reformuler de façon claire, compréhensible et intelligible ce qu'il sont en train de dire...

La plupart du temps, ils s'échappent du piège argant de la faiblesse de niveau de leur interlocuteur, ce qui n'est pas totalement faux, mais ne les exonère en rien de leur devoir de se faire comprendre hors du cercle restreint des spécialistes - ou alors qu'ils se taisent en public - mais un autre aspect de leur personnalité est un orgueuil démeusuré, et ils essaient de se valoriser par cette façon de parler.

Et puis c'est une politesse qu'ils refusent de rendre : être compris du commun ! quelle déchéance !

 Quelque soit le niveau d'ailleurs : on a tous eu des bons et mauvais professeurs et je crois que c'est par là qu'on peut les distinguer.

Ai-je été clair ou dois-je simplifier pour le vulgus pecum ?


----------



## duracel (1 Novembre 2004)

Un vieux juif découvre le téléphone; il est épaté qu'on puisse transmettre la voix à distance:
-Comment se sert-on de cela?
-On tient le récepteurd'une main, le cornet de l'autre, et...
-Les deux mains en même temps? Mais comment je vais parler moi?


----------



## iTof (2 Novembre 2004)

je reviens petit à petit au Bar...   . Pour ce faux "lundi" de reprise...:


> Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une baguette de pain sous le bras ?

Un agenda... car c'est un petit qu'a le pain.

> Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une radio sur l'épaule ?

Un slip... car c'est un petit qu'a le son.

> Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui vient d'acheter un étang ?

Un mollusque... car c'est un petit qu'a la mare.

> Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une camera ?

Un brûlé... car c'est un petit qu'a le ciné.

> Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui sort des W-C ?

Un expresso... car c'est un petit qu'a fait.

> Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui distribue le courrier ?

Un truand... car c'est un nain posteur.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2004)

Et un imbécle de petite taille qui travaille dans une scierie? .... Un inconscient ( nain-con-sciant) arfarfarf !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok ? deux candidats


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

on l'entend qui vient au loin : ipod ipod ipod ipod ipod ipod ipod


----------



## Alex666 (7 Novembre 2004)

Hôtel des voyageurs Genève 2 heures du matin. 
     Un client descend de sa chambre et réveille le réceptionniste.    
     Puis-je avoir un verre d'eau s'il vous plaît ? 
     Le réceptionniste moyennement content ne dit rien (le client est roi),    donne le 
     verre d'eau demandé puis retourne se coucher. 
     15 minutes s'écoulent ding ding....ding ding ding. 
     Le même client puis-je avoir un verre d'eau s'il vous plaît ? 
     Le réceptionniste (qui avait réussi à se rendormir) moins    content grogne un 
     peu, donne le verre d'eau puis fonce se recoucher. 
     10 minutes passent : même scène 
     Le réceptionniste fulmine, jamais vu ça en 20 ans d'hôtel.    
     Cette fois c'est cuit il est fâché, il ne se rendormira jamais.    
     - Mais qu'avez vous bien pu manger pour avoir une telle soif ? 
     Le client (là il faut prendre l'accent Genevois) 
     - J'ai pas soif, y'a le feu dans ma chambre...


Un mari Suisse arrive à l'improviste chez lui.
     Il trouve sa femme, haletante, nue sur le lit.
 Furieux, il fonce vers la salle de bains et se trouve nez à nez avec un homme, cachant tant bien que mal ses attributs avec une serviette.
     Le mari, furieux, s'écrie : "Immonde dégueulasse, c'est la    serviette pour les mains !"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

1.

Un chimiste, un physicien et un économiste se retrouvent seuls sur une île déserte après avoir fait naufrage.
Ils craignent de mourir de faim, mais dans les débris du bateau ils trouvent une caisse remplie de boîtes de conserves. Nos trois compères ne sont pas sauvés pour autant, car ils n'ont pas d'ouvre-boîtes.

Le chimiste leur propose:
- Nous sommes entourés d'eau de mer, pourquoi ne pas mettre les boîtes dans la mer ? En effet, l'eau salée est corrosive, les boîtes vont rouiller et
nous pourrons alors manger leur contenu.

Le physicien rétorque :
- Non, ça prendra beaucoup trop de temps, voyez plutôt, il y a ici une falaise de 13m, comme chaque boîte a une masse de 512 g ,
si on lâche les boîtes sur les rochers depuis la falaise, le choc et l'énergie qui en découle, fera éclater les boîtes et nous pourrons manger leur
contenu.

Sur ce, l'économiste prend la parole:
- Non, non, non, tout le contenu des boîtes va s'éparpiller entre les rochers, se mêler au sable et nous n'aurons quand même rien à manger,
posons plutôt l'hypothèse que nous avons un ouvre-boîtes...

2.

Un chômeur pose sa candidature au poste de veilleur de nuit.
Lors de son entretien d'embauche, le patron lui dit :
- La personne que l'on recherche devra avoir du flair, elle devra toujours douter de ce qu'elle voit et de ce qu'elle entend, et surtout, elle vérifiera toujours tout. Notre futur veilleur de nuit devra toujours sentir que quelque chose ne va pas en partant du principe que l'autre a toujours tort !
A ce moment là, le gars interrompt le patron :
- Je viens de me rendre compte que j'aurais du vous envoyer ma femme...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Savez-vous pourquoi les météorologistes existent ?


 

 

 












Pour que les économistes soient pris au sérieux......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Savez-vous pourquoi les météorologistes existent ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu trouves cela drôle ?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trouves cela drôle ?





Ca relativise certaines choses.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca relativise certaines choses.....



Je ne vois vraiment pas lesquelles   

Une autre : Un économiste revient un jour d'examen dans son ancienne fac. Il jette un coup d'oeil au sujet de l'examen de premier cycle et est stupéfait de constater que dix ans après, les questions posées sont exactement les mêmes que celles auxquelles il avait eu à répondre. Il en touche deux mots à son vieux professeur, qui lui répond alors : "Certes, les questions sont les mêmes, mais les réponses ont changé !".


----------



## duracel (8 Novembre 2004)

Une blague lue dans le journal de Mickey:

Un type va voir le medeci: 
- vite il me faut un vaccin antibritannique, je viens de me faire mordre pas une clefs anglaise.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Une blague lue dans le journal de Mickey




Tu n'assumes pas ta prise de risque ?


----------



## iTof (8 Novembre 2004)

> pour une fois que je poste une blague le lundi, j'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été bue... mais j'ai pas trouvé en attendant 

Le matin dans la salle de bains
*Lui* : Pourquoi tu mets un soutif ? T'as rien !
*Elle* : Tu mets bien des caleçons, non ?
La voyant dans sa tenue d'Eve
*Lui* : On tire un coup, vite fait ?
*Elle* : Quelle différence cela ferait par rapport aux autres fois ?
Ca continue dans la voiture sur le trajet du boulot :
*Lui* : On essaye une position différente ce soir
*Elle* : Ouais, bonne idée ! Tu te mets derrière la table à repasser et je m'assieds sur le canapé devant la télé.
Il s'inquiète de l'attitude de sa femme :
*Lui* : Pourquoi tu me dis jamais quand tu jouis ?
*Elle* : Je le ferais bien mais tu n'es jamais là.
Il s'inquiète de plus en plus
*Lui* : Moi tu sais : cinq centimètres de plus et je serais un roi.
*Elle* : Oui et deux centimètres de moins tu serais une reine.
Il la dépose devant son bureau
*Lui* : Tu ne m'aimes pas ou alors tu ne m'aimes que parce que mon père m'a laissé sa fortune ?
*Elle* : Mais non ... je t'aime, peu m'importe que l'argent vienne de ton père.
Il décide de trancher net :
*Lui* : Pourquoi tu reste avec moi alors ?
*Elle* : Pour avoir un sujet de conversation le matin en allant au bureau...

P.S. pour certains : ce n'est pas du vécu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > pour une fois que je poste une blague le lundi, j'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été bue... mais j'ai pas trouvé en attendant
> 
> Le matin dans la salle de bains
> *Lui* : Pourquoi tu mets un soutif ? T'as rien !
> ...



Finalement elles sont mieux quand tu postes un aure jour que le lundi  



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> P.S. pour certains : ce n'est pas du vécu



C'est le meilleur passage   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Finalement elles sont mieux quand tu postes un aure jour que le lundi
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le meilleur passage   :love:



Toi aussi tu trouves ...


----------



## iTof (8 Novembre 2004)

bandes de salopards !   
> attendez la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Pour encore nous raconter une histoire qui soi-disant ne t'est pas arrivée, alors qu'elle sent le vécu à plein nez 

Moi je dis pas besoin d'attendre lundi pour ça ...


----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

j'ai fait ctrl-c ctrl-v... 
bah oui... :mouais:
On n'a pas souvent l'occasion, en ces temps agités, de se poser les vraies questions. Et pourtant... 


- POURQUOI tu peux avoir une pizza à ta maison plus vite qu'une ambulance ? 

- POURQUOI il y a un stationnement pour handicapés en face des patinoires ? 

- POURQUOI les gens commandent un double cheeseburger, des grosses frites et un coke light? 

- POURQUOI nous achetons des saucisses à hot dog en paquet de 10 et des pains à hot dog en paquet de 8 ? 

Par ailleurs, vous êtes-vous jamais demandé... 

* Pourquoi les femmes ne peuvent se mettre du mascara la bouche fermée ? 

* Pourquoi le mot "abréviation" est si long ? 

* Pourquoi pour arrêter Windows on doit cliquer sur Démarrer ? 

* Pourquoi le jus de citron est fait de saveurs artificielles et le liquide à vaisselle est fait de vrais citrons ? 

* Pourquoi il n'y a pas de nourriture pour chat à saveur de souris ? 

* Pourquoi la nourriture pour chien est "nouvelle avec un goût amélioré": qui l'a testé ? 

* Pourquoi ils stérilisent l'aiguille qui sert à l'euthanasie ? 

* Vous connaissez ces boîtes noires indestructibles dans les avions : pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne fabriquent pas l'avion au complet dans ce matériau ? 

* Si voler est si sécuritaire, pourquoi l'aéroport s'appelle le "terminal" ? 

Et toujours... 

- Pourquoi est-ce qu'on appuie plus fort sur les touches de la télécommande quand les piles sont presque à plat ? 

- Pourquoi est-ce qu'on lave nos serviettes de bain : est-ce qu'on n'est pas sensés être propres quand on s'essuie avec ? 

- Pourquoi les pilotes kamikazes portent-ils un casque ? 

- Quand on étrangle un Schtroumpf, il devient de quelle couleur ? 
- Comment les panneaux " DEFENSE DE MARCHER SUR LA PELOUSE " arrivent-ils au milieu de celle-ci ? 

- Est-ce que les analphabètes ont du plaisir à manger un bouillon aux nouilles en forme de lettres ? 

- Quand l'homme a découvert que la vache donnait du lait, que cherchait-il exactement à faire à ce moment-là ? 

- Si un mot dans le dictionnaire est mal écrit, comment s'en apercevra-t-on ? 

- Pourquoi ce couillon de Noé n'a-t-il pas écrasé les deux moustiques ? 

- Est-ce que les ouvriers de chez Lipton ont aussi une pause café ? 

- Pourquoi les moutons ne rétrécissent pas quand il pleut ? 

- Pourquoi "séparés" s'écrit-il en un mot, alors que "tous ensemble" s'écrit en deux mots séparés ? 

- Je veux acheter un boomerang neuf : comment puis-je me débarrasser de l'ancien ? 

- Pourquoi les établissements ouverts 24 heures sur 24 ont-ils des serrures et des verrous ?

nan ?


----------



## duracel (15 Novembre 2004)

Opla, une devinette à défaut de blague:

Je suis Sophie, mais je ne suis pas Sophie. Qui suis-je?





Réponse: Son chien!


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

*États-Unis: une future guerre pour Bush en Europe*

Le Président George Bush est assis dans le fauteuil de son bureau Ovale, en train de se demander quel pays il pourrait bien envahir à la suite de l'Irak pour se faire à nouveau réélire les Républicains à l'issue de son second mandat...

Quand tout à coup, son téléphone se met à sonner...

"Bonjour, Monsieur le Président" dit une voix avec un fort accent belge. "C'est Willy Vandeputte, président du cyclo-club namurois en Belgique. Fieu, je t'appelle pour te dire que que nous déclarons officiellement la guerre aux États-Unis!" 

"Hem, eh bien Willy," répond Dobelyou, "C'est en effet une nouvelle importante! Quelle est la taille de votre armée?" 

"En ce moment," répond Willy après un moment de réflexion, "On est moi, mon cousin Rudy, Eddy mon voisin d'à côté, et toute l'équipe du vélo-club namurois. Ça fait huit!" 

George l'arrête "Je dois vous dire Mister Vandeputte, que j'ai un million d'hommes dans mon armée qui n'attendent que mon ordre pour envahir la Belgique." 

"Gotferdom," s'exclame Willy. "Faut que je te rappelle, fieu !" 

Et il raccroche. 

Évidemment, le jour suivant, Willy appelle à nouveau Bush.

"M. Bush, la déclaration de guerre est toujours d'actualité! Nous sommes parvenus à acquérir de l'équipement d'infanterie!" 

"Et quel équipement avez-vous donc à présent M. Vandeputte?"

"Eh bien, nous avons deux moissonneuses-batteuses, un caterpillar, et le tracteur et la remorque de la ferme de Jeff."

Le Président Bush soupire. "je dois vous dire, Willy, que j'ai 16 000 chars Abrahams et 14 000 blindés légers. En outre, j'ai rappelé les réservistes de la Garde Nationale, et mon armée compte 500 000 hommes de plus que depuis notre dernier coup de fil."

"Potverdek", lâche Willy, "je vais te rappeler, laisse-moi un jour ou deux!"

Comme il fallait s'y attendre, Willy rappelle le jour suivant:

"Président Bush, la guerre est toujours pour demain! Nous avons monté notre propre flotte aéronautique nous même! Nous avons récupéré l'avion d'épandage de pesticides de la coopérative et on a mis tous nos fusils de chasse dans l'habitacle, soyez prêts à recevoir des pruneaux, des plombs, et même une bonne dose de D.D.T. si il le faut!"

Deubeulyou reste silencieux un moment, puis il se racle la gorge et dit:

"Monsieur Vandeputte, l'armée U.S. compte 10 000 bombardiers et 20 000 avions de combat. De surcroit, mon dispositif militaire est secondé par des batteries de missiles sol-air à guidage laser. Et depuis que nous avons parlé ensemble la dernière fois, j'ai fait passer mon armée à DEUX MILLIONS d'hommes!" 

"Jésus, Marie, Joseph," renacle Willy, "j'vais t'rappeller." 

Comme prévu, le jour suivant, Willy rappelle Deubeulyou: 

"Président Bush! Je suis désolé de devoir vous dire qu'on va devoir faire une croix sur cette guerre" 

"Oh, je suis bien triste d'entendre ça" répond Bush. "Et quelle la raison de ce revirement si soudain?" 

"Eh bien, monsieur," avoue Willy, "on s'est tous assis autour d'une bière avec les copains et on a eu une longue conversation. Après quelques pintes de Chimay, on en est arrivé à la conclusion qu'on ne trouverait jamais assez de place et de nourriture par chez nous pour deux millions de prisonniers!"


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> *États-Unis: une future guerre pour Bush en Europe*
> 
> ....


----------



## iTof (22 Novembre 2004)

La petite Stéphanie (7 ans) était dans le jardin en train de remplir un trou lorsque le voisin l'aperçut par-dessus la clôture.

- Que fais-tu là Stéphanie ?

Elle lui répond, sans lever la tête, que son poisson d'aquarium est mort et qu'elle l'enterre.

Le voisin était quelque peu curieux et lui dit :

- C'est un très gros trou pour un petit poisson ne crois-tu pas ?

À ce moment, Stéphanie terminait la dernière pelletée en la tapant délicatement et lui répondit :

- C'est parce qu'il est à l'intérieur de ton *$#$% de chat.


----------



## duracel (22 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> La petite Stéphanie (7 ans) était dans le jardin en train de remplir un trou lorsque le voisin l'aperçut par-dessus la clôture.
> 
> - Que fais-tu là Stéphanie ?
> 
> ...



Oula, déjà postée par TomTom
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=31588&page=5&pp=20

Bill Gates va au paradis et Dieu lui dit : 
- Tu as bien oeuvré mon fils, vient t'asseoir à ma droite. 
- Pour commencer, je ne suis pas votre fils et d'abord, qu'est-ce que vous faites assis à ma place ?


----------



## iTof (22 Novembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oula, déjà postée par TomTom
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=31588&page=5&pp=20


 il va falloir que je me pose des questions... ce thread n'est pas pour moi  
> une autre, un peu "sombre", comme le bar en ce moment (???)

M. Tremblay apprend que sa femme vient d'avoir un terrible accident.
Il accourt à l'hôpital et demande pour la voir.
On lui répond que le Dr.Smith s'occupe de son dossier et qu'il viendra le rencontrer dans une quinzaine de minutes afin de faire le point sur l'état de santé de son épouse.
Lorsque le docteur entre dans la salle d'attente, il aperçoit M. Tremblay complètement paniqué.
Le Dr. Smith s'assoit à ses côtés et lui dit :
- Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes, M. Tremblay. Votre femme a eu un accident de la route et sa colonne est fracturée à deux endroits.
- Mon Dieu, répond M. Tremblay. Remarchera-t-elle un jour ?
- J'ai bien peur que non. C'est inopérable. Vous devrez vous en occuper jusqu'à la fin de ses jours. Vous allez devoir la nourrir chaque journée.
L'époux se met alors à pleurer.
- Ce n'est pas tout, vous allez devoir la retourner dans son lit à toutes les deux heures afin d'éviter d'autres complications.
L'époux n'en peut plus, il est alors incapable de s'arrêter de pleurer.
- Et évidemment, vous devrez changer ses couches car elle n'a plus le contrôle de sa vessie et de ses intestins. Vous devrez les changer environ six fois par jour.
M. Tremblay ne se contrôle plus et perd momentanément le nord.
Il devient hystérique et se prend la tête à deux mains.
C'est à ce moment que le docteur lui pose une main sur l'épaule et lui dit :
- Je vous charrie, votre femme est déjà morte!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'histoire du Capitaine Bravado.
Très vaillant et très pugnace, c'est le capitaine d'une frégate qui sillonne les mers à la recherche de vaisseaux pirates à démâter.
Un jour la vigie le prévient qu'un vaisseau de pirates est à portée de canons.
Le capitaine Bravado appelle son second et lui demande ses effets : "Apportez moi ma chemise". Le second questionne "Laquelle ?" et le capitaine Bravado de répondre "La rouge comme cela si je suis blessé pendant l'assaut le sang ne tâchera pas ma chemise et mon fidèle équipage conservera intact son courage".
L'assaut et l'abordage sont donnés, le capitaine Bravado est blessé mais sa vaillance pendant la bataille surmotive son équipage qui ne fait qu'une bouchée des pirates.
La légende du vaillant et pugnace capitaine Bravado s'étend très loin bien au delà des mers du sud.
Quelques temps plus tard la vigie annonce une armada de vaisseaux pirates qui surpasse très largement en nombre les forces du capitaine Bravado. Fidèle à son habitude le capitaine Bravado appelle son second pour lui demander ses effets : "Apportez moi mes chemise et pantalon". Le second questionne "Lesquels?" et le capitaine Bravado de répondre "Pour le pantalon apportez moi le marron"


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]C'est Bassman l'ours et son pote le lapin qui se baladent dans la forêt.
 Soudain, le lapin dit :

 - _Ouah, dis donc, t'as vu ce bel arbre ? Ça me fait penser que j'ai envie d'aller aux vécés, moi !_
 - _Ben ça tombe bien, moi aussi_, dit Bassman. 

 L'ours et le lapin s'accroupissent sour l'arbre, et défèquent gaiement, quand le lapin se tourne vers Bass et lui dit :

 - _ah, tu vois, pour moi, faire mes besoins dans la nature, c'est vraiment le bonheur !_
 - _hmmmm. Moi, il me manque du PQ. Ça te gêne pas, toi, d'avoir les poils pleins de crotte ?_
 - _Bah non !_ , répond le lapin.




 Sur ce, Bassman chope le lapin, et s'essuie le derrière avec.
 :affraid::casse::rateau:[/font]


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

Bassman et le lapin sont dans la forêt. Ils traversent une clairière, quand tout à coup, ils tombent sur un énorme crapeau des marais. Le lapin, qu'est un finaud, regarde le crapaud et lui dit :

 - _Dis tonc, toi, le crapaud, tu serais pas un esprit des marais, par hasard ?_

 - _Bien vu! _répond le crapaud. _Je suis un génie des marais. Faites trois v½ux et je les exhaucerais !
_
 Notre ours bien-aimé et son compère le lapin se regardent et clignent de l'½il. Bassman se lance le premier :

 - _Et ben moi, je voudrais que dans toute la forêt, toute, hein, et ben, y'ai  plein d'ourses, des femelles, quoi, et un seul ours mâle, moi ! _

 - _C'est tout ?_ _C'est fait,_ répond le crapeau. _Et toi le lapin ?_

 - _Moi,_ dit le lapin, _moi je voudrais une Suzuki RM 250 Motocross, mais à ma taille, hein !_
 - _Hmmm ? Voilà,_ répond le crapaud.

 Le lapin regarde la moto, ses yeux brillent, il la démarre, monte dessus. Bassman lui dit :

_- mais t'es complètement dingue, mon vieux, y'a plein d'autres trucs à demander qu'une bécane !
_
 - _Ah ouais ?_ dit le crapaud. _Et toi, c'est quoi, ton deuxième v½u ?_
 - _Heu, attends, mon deuxième v½u ? Heu, ben, ouais, je veux que dans  toutes les forêts alentour, y'ait plus que des ourses femelles, sauf moi, quoi !?_  

 Le crapaud lève les yeux au ciel.
_- C'est fait,_ dit-il. _Et toi le lapin ?

_- _Moi, je veux un casque intégral d'enduro, à ma taille.
 - Pas de problème, voila ton casque,_ répond le crapaud.
 - _T'es vraiment cinglé,_ lui dit Bassman. _Un casque intégral, alors que tu as le choix entre..._

 - _Ton troisième v½u, Bass, j'ai pas que ça à faire !_ lui rappelle le crapaud.

 - _Mon troisième v½u ? Mon troisième v½u ? Attends, attends, ça vient.... Ecoute ! Te casse pas. T'as qu'à faire que partout dans le monde, tous les ours, sauf moi, hein, tous les ours, et ben ces des femelles, voilà !_   

 - _Ok, c'est fait. Et toi, le lapin ?_

 Le lapin est sur sa Suzuki, il a mis le casque, la visière relevée. Il met les gazs, vroum, vroum, vroum, il démarre, et crie :










 - MOI, CE QUE JE VEUX, C'EST QUE BASS, IL SOIT PÉDÉ !....  Vrouuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm


[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]:rateau:[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]:bebe:[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]:king:[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]:love:[/font]


----------



## Alex666 (22 Novembre 2004)

loooooooool ! juste excellente bien joué !


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2004)

on es mardi, elles sont ou les blagues...du mardi? :rateau: 
merci!


----------



## iTof (23 Novembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> on es mardi, elles sont ou les blagues...du mardi? :rateau:
> merci!


 j'en aurais bien une ou deux, mais faudrait vraiment que je puisse avoir une dérogation spéciale, car la dernière fois, foudjjjuuuh, ç'a à barder.... :casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

....classique.....  


*Bac à sable* 


Le prof à l'école, classe de CM1:

- Dis-moi, Benoît, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant la récréation?

- J'ai joué dans le bac à sable, Monsieur.

- Très bien, Benoît. Viens au tableau. Si tu arrives à écrire "sable" correctement, tu auras 20 en orthographe..

- Voilà, c'est très bien, Benoît.

Le prof se tourne vers un autre élève:

- A ton tour, Bastien, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant la récréation?

- J'ai joué au bac à sable avec Benoît, Monsieur.

- Eh bien, Bastien, si tu arrives à écrire "bac" correctement au tableau, tu auras 20 comme Benoît... 

- Voilà, c'est parfait.

- Et maintenant toi, Mouloud, qu'est-ce que tu as fait à la récré?

- Euuuuh, moi, missieur, ji volu jouer au bac à sable, mais Binoît et Bastien zont pas volu, m'ont dit di mi casser !

- Mais, quelle horreur ! C'est la manifestation d'une discrimination scandaleuse d'un groupe ethnique minoritaire dont l'intégration sociale pourrait être remise en cause, et en plus, dans ma classe !

Ecoute, Mouloud, si tu écris correctement au tableau "discrimination scandaleuse d'un groupe ethnique minoritaire dont l'intégration sociale pourrait être remise en cause", tu auras aussi un 20 !


----------



## bonpat (25 Novembre 2004)

La maîtresse :  Aujourd'hui les enfants, nous allons étudier les métiers...
- Aussi je vais demander à chacun d'entre vous quel est le travail de son Papa...
- On commence par toi, Jean-Cyril : Qu'est-ce qu'il fait ton Papa ?

Jean-Cyril : ... moi, il est plombier, maîtresse !

La maîtresse : C'est très bien... Et toi Gaëtan ?

Gaëtan : Il est pâtissier Maîtresse...

La maîtresse : Parfait ! et toi Gabriel ?

Gabriel : Quand il est pas au bois, il est dessinateur dans l'Echo?

La maîtresse : Il en faut... et toi Noémie ? 

Noémie : Ben ! euh moi? euh ! moi mon Papa il est mort...

La maîtresse : Oups ! Je suis désolée, ma chérie...
Hem... Et... euh... qu'est ce qu'il faisait ton Papa avant de mourir ?

Noémie : Il faisait AAAH... AAAAH... AAAAAH...









_Tiré de "Les sales blagues de l'Echo n°9"
Auteur Vuillemin
L'Echo des Savanes / Albin Michel
















- Vous voulez pas non plus le numéro de téléphone de l'Echo des Savanes pour vous abonner ?
- Si ?
- Allez... 0825 387 534 pour la France et 01 49 46 46 87 depuis l'étranger 
_


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

LA BLONDE : "Je n'arrive pas à établir ma connexion avec Internet..."
- LA HOT LINE : "Vous avez utilisé votre mot de passe correctement?"
LA BLONDE : "Oui, j'en suis sûre. J'ai vu mon collègue le faire."
- LA HOT LINE : "Quel est ce mot de passe ? "
LA BLONDE : "Cinq étoiles" (*****)
- LA HOT LINE : ....


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

Une foule est rassemblée pour lapider à mort une prostituée. Jésus avance à grand pas, lève les bras et dit :
"Que celui qui n'a jamais péché lui lance la première pierre !"
La foule est pénitente car aucun d'entre eux ne peut affirmer ne jamais avoir commis le péché de la chair. Alors une vieille dame s'avance, ramasse une grosse pierre, la lance droit sur la prostituée et l'atteint entre les deux yeux.
Jésus se tient debout avec les mains sur les hanches et dit : "Des fois, m'man, tu fais vraiment chier!!"


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

Après une longue nuit d'amour intense, le gars se retourne sur le dos et regarde un peu partout dans la chambre. Il voit la photo encadrée d'un homme sur la table de chevet près du lit. Naturellement, il commence à paniquer.
 « Est-ce ton époux? » demande-t-il nerveusement.
 « Ben non idiot » répond-elle en se blottissant contre lui.
 « Ton ami alors? »
 « Pas du tout » dit-elle en lui grignotant une oreille.
 « C'est ton père ou ton frère? » dit-il pour se faire rassurer..
 « Bien sûr que non » dit-elle en riant.
 «  Qui diable est-ce? » demande le gars perplexe.
 Calmement, la fille le ramène sur elle, l'enlace fermement dans ses
bras et, lui murmure à l'oreille : "moi avant mon opération"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Une foule est rassemblée pour lapider à mort une prostituée. Jésus avance à grand pas, lève les bras et dit :
> "Que celui qui n'a jamais péché lui lance la première pierre !"
> La foule est pénitente car aucun d'entre eux ne peut affirmer ne jamais avoir commis le péché de la chair. Alors une vieille dame s'avance, ramasse une grosse pierre, la lance droit sur la prostituée et l'atteint entre les deux yeux.
> Jésus se tient debout avec les mains sur les hanches et dit : "Des fois, m'man, tu fais vraiment chier!!"


            Arrrffffffff !!!!!! :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Novembre 2004)

loooOOOooollll


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue nuit d'amour intense, le gars se retourne sur le dos et regarde un peu partout dans la chambre. Il voit la photo encadrée d'un homme sur la table de chevet près du lit. Naturellement, il commence à paniquer.
> « Est-ce ton époux? » demande-t-il nerveusement.
> « Ben non idiot » répond-elle en se blottissant contre lui.
> « Ton ami alors? »
> ...


----------



## molgow (29 Novembre 2004)

iTof, arrête s'il te plaît !! 
Je dois bosser et avoir l'air sérieux moi !


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

Un type est convoqué au centre des impôts pour un contrôle fiscal.
Sa femme lui conseille de porter des vêtements et des chaussures usés.
Laisse-leur penser que tu es pauvre !

Il appelle ensuite son avocat et lui demande si c'est une bonne idée.
"Ne vous laissez pas intimider! Portez votre plus beau costume."
Notre homme est bien embarrassé.
Avec tous ces conseils, il ne sait toujours pas comment s'habiller.

En désespoir de cause, il va voir un vieux sage asiatique très réputé.
Il lui expose son cas, les 2 avis contradictoires et lui demande le sien.
Le sage lui répond :
"Une future mariée demande à sa mère ce qu'elle doit porter pour sa nuit de noces."
Celle ci lui répond de mettre une longue chemise de nuit de flanelle fermant jusqu'au cou, et de grosses chaussettes de laine.
La jeune femme pose la même question à sa meilleure amie, qui lui répond de mettre sa nuisette la plus sexy, la transparente qui arrive aux hanches avec un décolleté jusqu'au nombril."
L'homme l'interrompt :
" Qu'est-ce que tout ça a à voir avec les impôts ? "
Le sage hoche la tête :
" Quels que soient les vêtements qu'elle portera, elle se fera baiser..."


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

merci


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est un jeune homme très timide, il s'est rendu au bal des pompiers de son quartier, enfin, du quartier en dessous du sien. Il regarde les gens danser et s'amuser.
 Devant lui, assise à quelques mètres, il y a une jeune fille, qui n'a pas dansé de la soirée non plus, et qui est visiblement seul. Il la regarde depuis déjà de longues minutes, et leurs regards se sont croisés à deux reprises, durant la soirée.
 Alors que l'heure tourne, le formidable disc-jockey annonce la dernière série de slowes, et là, le jeune homme prend son courage à deux mains, se lève, s'approche de la demoiselle, et lui demande :
 - _Mademoiselle, vous vous vou voulez danser ? (il bégaye un peu sous le coup de l'émotion)_
 Elle rougit, et répond d'une toute petite voix.
 - _Oui_.

 Ils vont sur la piste, et dansent. Les bras tendus. En regardant leur pieds. Un morceau, puis un autre. Puis un troisième. Ils ne se sont rien dit, mais ne savent non plus comment s'arrêter.
 Le DJ les aide, parce que la musique s'arrête.
 Ils descendent de la piste, et le jeune homme se risque :
 - _vous vou vou habitez loin ? (il bégaye toujours, ça ne va pas lui passer comme ça)_
 - _non, pas trop_, répond-elle. _Enfin, un peu. (elle, elle est toujours rose-rouge pivoine)
 - Vous vou vou voulez que que je vous vou vou ramène ? J'ai ma voi voiture, là.
 - oui, d'accord...._

 Il l'amène jusqu'à sa vieille R5, lui ouvre la portière passager, et hop, il l'emmène. Dans le deuxième lacet de la côte, il montre une barre d'immeuble, au dessus, inspire très fort et dit :

 - _j'ha j'habite là, vous vou vou voulez monter boire un verre ?
_Sans refléchir, la jeune fille dit :_
 - oui. 

_Les voilà chez lui. C'est propret. Elle s'installe, il passe derrière le comptoir de la kitchenette, ouvre le frigo et demande :_

 - Vous vous préférez quoi ? Je n'ai que de la bière et du champagne ?

 La jeune fille timide le regarde avec des yeux qui pétillent, et répond :

 - Je préfère du champagne. Quand je bois du champagne, les bulles envahissent mon corps, envahissent ma tête, et je me sens transportée. Je vogue dans une immense bulle, je suis transportée, je vole dans les airs. Tout est complètement merveilleux, et féérique. Et tout à coup, je suis sur une plage, nue sous le soleil. Le sable me réchauffe, les vagues touchent mes pieds, et soudain, un jeune homme sort de l'onde, il est nu, lui aussi. Il s'allonge sur moi, je frissonne, et nous sommes transportés dans une immense bulle de champagne, nous dominons les cieux et l'univers.......












 ET QUAND JE BOIS DE LA BIERE, JE PÈTE ! 





_


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Ca sent le vécu ca  

(d'ailleurs ca sent un peu nan ??  )


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le vécu ca
> 
> (d'ailleurs ca sent un peu nan ??  )


 Pas du tout, mon chéri. Enfin, oui et non. C'est un souvenir d'un vieil exercice de théâtre. Beaucoup plus long, le texte, mais là, j'avais piscine avec l'Amok, je pouvais pas m'attarder. Elle m'attendait en bas en klaxonnant, la jalouse...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Ah! c'est l'heure de votre cours de Natation synchronisée avec l'Amok, je serais curieux de voir ça a l'occasion


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _...
> La jeune fille timide le regarde avec des yeux qui pétillent, et répond :
> 
> - Je préfère du champagne. Quand je bois du champagne, les bulles envahissent mon corps, envahissent ma tête, et je me sens transportée. Je vogue dans une immense bulle, je suis transportée, je vole dans les airs. Tout est complètement merveilleux, et féérique. Et tout à coup, je suis sur une plage, nue sous le soleil. Le sable me réchauffe, les vagues touchent mes pieds, et soudain, un jeune homme sort de l'onde, il est nu, lui aussi. Il s'allonge sur moi, je frissonne, et nous sommes transportés dans une immense bulle de champagne, nous dominons les cieux et l'univers......._


_ 



  :love:__:love:__:love:__:love:__:love:_
_ 













			ET QUAND JE BOIS DE LA BIERE, JE PÈTE !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_ 
 :sick::rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - Je préfère du champagne. Quand je bois du champagne, les bulles envahissent mon corps, envahissent ma tête, et je me sens transportée. Je vogue dans une immense bulle, je suis transportée, je vole dans les airs. Tout est complètement merveilleux, et féérique. Et tout à coup, je suis sur une plage, nue sous le soleil. Le sable me réchauffe, les vagues touchent mes pieds, et soudain, un jeune homme sort de l'onde, il est nu, lui aussi. Il s'allonge sur moi, je frissonne, et nous sommes transportés dans une immense bulle de champagne, nous dominons les cieux et l'univers....




 :mouais:  :mouais: oup's


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

AHHHHH, ton humour inimitable    , on dirait du Rico


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2004)

Un groupe de copines est en vacances quand elles découvrent un hôtel cinq étoiles avec une affiche indiquant «Hôtel pour femmes seulement». Comme elles sont sorties en célibataires, elles décident d'entrer. Le gars de l'accueil, très, très séduisant, leur explique comment ça fonctionne dans l'hôtel:
«Nous avons cinq étages. Montez un étage à la fois et, quand vous aurez trouvé ce que vous cherchez, vous pourrez rester là. C'est facile de décider car, à chaque étage, il y a une affiche indiquant ce que vous pouvez y trouver.»
Ces dames montent donc au premier étage où l'affiche indique: «Ici, tous les hommes l'ont courte et mince.» Rigolant comme un choeur de vierges, sans hésitation, elles montent au deuxième.
L'affiche du deuxième étage indique: «Ici, tous les hommes l'ont longue et mince.» Ce n'est toujours pas suffisant et les amies continuent de monter.
Elles atteignent le troisième étage et l'affiche indique cette fois: «Ici, tous les hommes l'ont courte et large.» Comme elles veulent encore trouver mieux, et sachant qu'il y a encore deux étages, elles continuent de monter.
Au quatrième étage, l'affiche est très intéressante: «Ici, tous les hommes l'ont longue et large.» Les femmes sont toutes excitées et veulent rester là, mais elles se rappellent qu'il reste encore un étage. Se demandant ce qu'elles pourraient bien rater, elles montent au dernier étage. Là, l'affiche leur indique: «Il n'y a aucun homme ici. Cet étage a été construit uniquement pour prouver qu'il n'y a jamais moyen de satisfaire une femme.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Novembre 2004)

Une femme cherche un cadeau pour l'anniversaire de son mari.
  Elle se dit :
  - Pourquoi pas un animal de compagnie ?
 Elle rentre dans une animalerie et tombe en arrêt devant une grenouille affichée à 10 000 euros !!! Elle demande au vendeur ce que la grenouille a de spécial pour valoir ce prix.
  Le vendeur :
  - C'est parce qu'elle suce comme une déesse ...
 La femme se dit que c'est vraiment très, très original et qu'elle fera à coup sûr, plaisir à son mari car elle n'aime pas trop faire ça... Et hop, elle achète la grenouille emballée dans son bocal. Le soir, elle l'offre à son mari, lui souhaite de passer un bon moment et va regarder la télé. Elle s'endort et se réveille à 3 heures du matin. Son mari n'est plus dans la chambre mais dans la cuisine, avec de la farine partout, des bocaux ouverts, la Sauce tomate sur le tablier, un cassoulet qui mijote... sous les yeux grand ouvert de la grenouille.
  La femme s'écrie :
  - Mais que fais-tu ???
  Le mari lui répond alors :
  - Je lui apprends à faire la cuisine, et après.. tu te CASSES ..


----------



## iTof (6 Décembre 2004)

Un gars se réveille chez lui avec une énorme gueule de bois et le mal de crâne atroce qui va avec. 
Il se force d'ouvrir les yeux et la première chose qu'il voit est un tube d'aspirines et un verre d'eau sur la table de nuit. 
Il s'assied sur le bord du lit et voit ses vetements devant lui, bien propres et bien pliés. 
Son regard fait ensuite le tour de la chambre et il voit que tout est dans un ordre parfait, impeccablement propre. 
Le gars prend une aspirine et remarque alors un post-it sur la table : 
"Chéri, le petit dejeuner t'attend a la cuisine. Je t'aime." 
Rempli de perplexité, il va a la cuisine et voit qu'effectivement, son petit déjeuner est préparé et le journal du matin posé à côté de son bol. 
Son fils aussi est à table, en train de prendre son petit déjeuner 
- Dis-moi fiston, qu'est-ce qui se passe là ?" 
- Oh, tu es rentré à la maison pèté comme un coing sur le coup des 3 heures du matin. Tu as renversé quelques meubles, vomi dans le couloir d'entrée et  offert un bel oeil au beurre noir à maman pensant que tu te faisais attaquer par des renards... 
Le père est perplexe. 
- Mais alors, explique-moi pourquoi mes vetements et la maison sont si propres, bien rangés et que mon petit déjeuner est prêt sur la table ? 
- Eh bien, quand maman t'a trainé jusqu'à la chambre à coucher et qu'elle a essayé de défaire ton pantalon, tu lui as dit :
"Laisse-moi tranquille, salope ! je suis marié."


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Poormonster et iTof, deux versions d'un même problème !


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2004)

mouarf je connaissais la 1ere mais pas la 2eme, elle est trop bonne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Tout d'abord pour ceux qui ont un chat, voici les instructions indiquant comment faire avaler une pilule à un chat. 

 1. Prenez le chat dans son panier et bercez-le sur votre bras comme un bébé, sa tête dans votre main.  Positionnez votre pouce et votre index de chaque côté de sa tête et appliquer une légère pression aux joues pour que la bouche s'ouvre. Tenez la pilule dans l'autre main et lorsque le chat ouvre la bouche, placez la pilule dans la bouche, laissez le chat refermer la bouche et avaler. 

 2. Ramassez la pilule sur le plancher et récupérer le chat sur le sofa. Bercez le chat et répéter le processus. 

 3. Allez chercher le chat dans la chambre et jetez la pilule détrempée qui est sur le plancher. 

 4. Prenez une nouvelle pilule, bercez encore le chat dans vos bras. Maintenez fermement les pattes de derrière, forcez l'ouverture de la mâchoire et enfoncez la pilule au fond de la gorge avec l'index. 
 Maintenez sa bouche fermée et comptez jusqu'à dix. 

 5. Repéchez la pilule dans l'aquarium et faite descendre le chat de la tablette supérieure de la garde robe. Appelez votre conjoint pour obtenir de l'aide. 

 6. En position agenouillée, coincez fermement le chat entre les genoux. Tenez les pattes avant et arrière fermement. Ignorez les grognements sourds de l'animal. Demandez à votre conjoint de lui maintenir la tête avec une pression suffisante d'une main et d'enfoncer une règle en bois jusqu'au fond de la gorge de l'autre. Faites glisser la pilule le long de cette règle et frottez vigoureusement la gorge du chat. 

 7.  Arrachez le chat des rideaux. Laissez la vieille pilule sous le congélateur. Prenez une nouvelle pilule. Notez d'acheter une nouvelle règle et des nouveaux rideaux. 

 8. Enroulez le chat dans une grande serviette et demandez à votre conjoint de se coucher sur le chat de façon à ne laisser dépasser que la tête sous l'avant bras. Placez la pilule au bout d'une grosse paille, forcez l'ouverture de la bouche à l'aide d'un crayon et souffler la pilule au fond de la gorge avec force. 

 9. Vérifiez sur l'emballage des pilules pour vous assurer qu'elles ne sont pas nocives pour les humains.  Buvez un grand coup pour faire passer le goût.  Appliquez du mercurochrome sur l'avant bras de votre conjoint. 
 Frottez les taches de sang sur le tapis avec du savon noir. 

 10. Récupérez le chat sous la véranda du voisin, prenez une nouvelle pilule, placez le chat dans l'armoire et fermez la porte de façon à ce que la tête dépasse. Forcez l'ouverture de la bouche avec une cuillère, lancez 
 la pilule dans la gorge avec une fronde. 

 11.  A l'aide d'un tournevis, replacez la porte de l'armoire dans ses gonds. Appliquez une compresse d'eau froide sur les joues et vérifiez la date de votre dernier vaccin contre le tétanos. Jetez votre chandail et mettez en un autre (vieux cette fois). 

 12. Appelez les pompiers pour aller chercher votre chat en haut du poteau téléphonique. Prenez la dernière pilule, attachez les pattes du chat aux pieds de la table de la cuisine. Allez chercher une paire de gant d'amiante, enfoncez la pilule dans la bouche du chat suivie d'un gros morceau de viande (de cheval).  Maintenez la tête en position verticale et versez 1 litre d'eau pour faire passer le tout. 

 13. Demandez à votre conjoint de vous conduire d'urgence à l'hosto, demeurez calme pendant que le médecin vous fait quelques points de suture et extirpe les restes de la pilule de votre oeil. Appelez votre marchand de meubles pour commander une nouvelle table de cuisine. 

 14.  Communiquez avec le bureau de la SPA le plus proche pour qu'ils viennent chercher votre chat.  

 15.  Achetez des hamsters ou des petits lapins.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord pour ceux qui ont un chat, voici les instructions indiquant comment faire avaler une pilule à un chat.
> 
> 1. Prenez le chat dans son panier et bercez-le sur votre bras comme un bébé, sa tête dans votre main.  Positionnez votre pouce et votre index de chaque côté de sa tête et appliquer une légère pression aux joues pour que la bouche s'ouvre. Tenez la pilule dans l'autre main et lorsque le chat ouvre la bouche, placez la pilule dans la bouche, laissez le chat refermer la bouche et avaler.
> 
> ...


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord pour ceux qui ont un chat, voici les instructions indiquant comment faire avaler une pilule à un chat.


 Sinon, t'as essayé la seringue ?
 T'écrases la maudite pillule et tu mets en suspension puis dans une seringue en plastique.
 Et Hop ! tu maintiens le chat (t'as l'habitude apparemment) et au fond de la gorge... :casse:

 Par contre faut penser à mettre des lunettes : ça peut ne pas bon si ça gicle dans les yeux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, t'as essayé la seringue ?
> T'écrases la maudite pillule et tu mets en suspension puis dans une seringue en plastique.
> Et Hop ! tu maintiens le chat (t'as l'habitude apparemment) et au fond de la gorge... :casse:
> 
> Par contre faut penser à mettre des lunettes : ça peut ne pas bon si ça gicle dans les yeux



Ah le coup de la seringue  :mouais: 

je crois avoir tenté  

je précise que ce n'est pas moi qui ai écrit cette magnifique leçon, mais quand je l'ai lu ce texte je l'ai trouvé tellement vrai !


----------



## iTof (13 Décembre 2004)

Un gars amène sa nouvelle conquête dans son appartement... Et le lui fait visiter. Ils entrent dans la chambre et elle dit :
- Il est beau ton ensemble de meubles !
- Ah! C'est une de mes ex, Julie qui me l'a donné. Elle travaillait dans l'ameublement, tu vois...
Ils entrent ensuite dans la salle à manger et elle lui dit :
- Elle est superbe ta table. Mais, c'est un meuble d'époque, on dirait ??
- Oui, ça, c'est une autre de mes ex, Annie qui me l'a donné, ses parents étaient antiquaires et pétés de thune !
Plus tard, ils vont dans la cuisine et sa blonde lui dit :
- J'te gage que c'est encore une de tes ex qui t'a donné ton réfrigérateur ?
- Ouais ! Toute la cuisine équipée, en fait, elle était vendeuse chez Vogica, Sophie.
La fille est choquée. Elle lui donne une claque en plein visage et le traite de "castor".
Le gars est surpris et confus ! Il lui demande pourquoi elle le traite de castor. A la limite, de salaud ou de parasite, ok, mais "castor" ???
- Cherche dans le dictionnaire !
La fille quitte l'appartement. Le gars, la joue rouge cherche "castor" dans le dictionnaire, il y lit :
CASTOR : n.m.(gr castor) Mammifère de l'Amérique du nord et d'Europe qui construit son habitat avec sa queue.


----------



## duracel (13 Décembre 2004)

Opla, une devinette:

Que peut-il arriver de pire à une chauve-souris ?



-D'avoir la colique en dormant.


----------



## duracel (20 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi est ce que windows est utilisé dans les prisons pour gérer le système des portes des cellules?


-Pour être sûr qu'elles restent bloquées.


----------



## Yip (20 Décembre 2004)

Un jour, dans un train, Sarko, Chirac et une jolie Norvégienne voyagent
dans le même compartiment.

Ils roulent comme ça, sans se parler depuis des heures, quand soudain un
tunnel vient plonger le train dans l'obscurité la plus totale.

On entend alors un bruit de bisou immédiatement suivi d'un monumental
bruit de baffe.

Quand le tunnel se termine et que la lumière revient, Chirac et la
Norvégienne sont assis comme si de rien n'était. Sarko, lui, se tient la
tête à deux mains, visiblement sonné.

Il se dit : " Chirac a du embrasser la Norvégienne, elle a cru que c'était
moi et elle m'a collé un pain. "

La Norvégienne pense : " Sarko a du vouloir m'embrasser mais il a loupé
son coup et a embrassé Chirac qui n'a pas apprécié. "

Chirac se dit : " Au prochain tunnel je refais le bruit du bisou et je lui
en recolle une autre à cet idiot Sarko."




Peut-être déjà bue sous une forme ou sous une autre (on peut changer les noms si on préfère) mais bon...


----------



## VKTH (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon je sais pas comment et à quoi cela va déboucher le post mais voici une blague qui m'a fait rigoler un peu (humour.com) :



SKI -  Une blague de saison !
2 Belges arrivent dans une station de ski. Ils vont au bureau de l'ESF:
- Nous aimerions avoir le même moniteur de ski que l'année dernière.
- Comment s'appelait-il ???"
Les 2 Belges se regardent interloqués.
- Je ne sais pas
- Vous pourriez peut-être me le décrire...
- Il était bronzé !!
- Le problème c'est que tous les moniteurs sont bronzés...
- Il avait une combinaison rouge !
- Toutes les combinaisons de l'ESF sont rouges malheureusement...
- Je sais ! Il avait deux anus.
- Comment savez-vous ça ???
- Eh bien c'est simple, à chaque fois que l'on descendait les pistes, les autres moniteurs disaient « Alors ça va avec tes 2 trous du cul ? ».

 

Et la votre ?


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, pour expier ta faute d'avoir crée un fil, un mercredi, pour recopier une blague qui faisait déja rire mon oncle moniteur de ski il y a 20 ans, je vais fusionner ta bétise avec la blague du lundi, fil immortel dans lequel tu auras peut-être le loisir de te prendre une volée de bois vert !


----------



## VKTH (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour expier ta faute d'avoir crée un fil, un mercredi, pour recopier une blague qui faisait déja rire mon oncle moniteur de ski il y a 20 ans, je vais fusionner ta bétise avec la blague du lundi, fil immortel dans lequel tu auras peut-être le loisir de te prendre une volée de bois vert !



 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

Déjà lu il y a longtemps sur Macadsl (ma mère y était inscrite), mais ça n'empêche pas que ça reste drôle et d'actualité... 
Hors déconnage j'ajouterais (en tant qu'amoureux des chats et heureux colocataire de deux chartreux et d'un persan) deux remarques :
1) la large collerette en plastique (style fraise henri IV), conseillée pour empêcher le sujet de se gratter et d'enlever ses pansements, est également efficace pour administrer un médicament à la seringue (le fait de ne pas voir comme d'habitude les autres parties de son corps paralyse le(la) récalcitrant(e).
2) parmi les friandises éventuellement susceptibles de faire avaler un comprimé réduit en poudre et caché dedans : le tarama (sans saumon), la levure de bière (comprimé réduit en pâte par adjonction d'eau tiède puis reconstitué et resséché).

(le seul bruit du flacon de comprimés de levure de bière secoué fait accourir minets et minettes)


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2004)

et hop ,l'arico vient a votre secours
.
pour faire avaler une pillule a un chat,s'entrainer avec un naturalisé  
.
autre chose  
.
je sais, je sais ,vous m'aurez un jour


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2004)

Deux prostituées:
- Qu'est-ce que t'as demandé au Père Noël, toi?
- Ben, 200 euros, comme à tout le monde! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux blondes s'en vont dans le bois pour chercher un sapin de Noël.
Après deux heures de recherches, une des deux dit à l'autre:
- Bon, ça suffit! Le prochain sapin qu'on voit, qu'il ait des boules ou pas, on le ramasse! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un pompier, une femme intelligente et le Père-Noël sont invités chez un ami.
Ils arrivent ensemble, montent dans l'ascenseur, appuient sur le huit.
L'ascenseur monte et s'arrête au 3ème, un chien monte et l'ascenseur repart.
Arrivés au 8ème le chien est mort. Snif.
Qui est l'auteur de l'abominable crime? 
Réponse: le pompier
Pourquoi me direz vous? 
Vous croyez encore que le Père-Noël et la femme intelligente existent? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nous sommes à la mi-décembre et le Père Noël se prépare fièvreusement pour Noël pendant que la Mère Noël ne cesse de la harceler pour aller passer une semaine au soleil.
N'en pouvant plus, le Père Noël lui tend un billet d'avion et lui dit:
- Écoute, je n'ai pas le temps d'aller dans les îles. Voici un billet d'avion et vas-y sans moi.
La Mère Noël s'embarque donc seule pour le soleil.
En débarquant en Martinique, elle tombe sur un beau grand noir bien musclé qui se propose de lui servir d'escorte.
Le soir venu, le bel Adonis noir lui propose de la reconduire à sa chambre et ce qui devait arriver arriva.
En le déshabillant, Mère Noël constate que l'adonis est aussi un bel étalon qui affiche ses 30 cm bien comptés.
Elle passe donc la semaine au complet avec lui.
Au moment de reprendre la route du Pôle Nord, elle lui demande:
- Nous avons passé la semaine ensemble mais je ne connais même pas ton nom.
- Vous allez rire, surtout vous la Mère Noël, car bien que je sois noir comme l'ébène, on m'appelle «Neige».
La Mère Noël reprend donc l'avion et rentre au foyer alors que le Père Noël se prépare à faire sa grande tournée. Il lui demande alors:
- Alors, ces vacances, comment ça s'est passé?
- Ah, ne m'en parle pas. J'ai eu droit à 30cm de Neige tous les soirs! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le petit garçon d'un mafioso voudrait avoir une bicyclette neuve pour Noel.
Alors il prend un papier et un crayon et écrit :
- Cher petit Jésus, j'aimerais bien avoir pour Noël une bicyclette neuve car mon vieux bicycle...
Il arrête, regarde sa lettre la déchire en disantque ça ne marchera pas.
Il prend un autre papier et écrit :
- Cher petit Jésus ayant été sage, j'aimerais pour Noël, avoir une bicyclette neuve...
Il s'arrête, regarde sa lettre, la déchire et dit que ça ne marchera pas celle-là non-plus...
Il regarde sur le bureau de sa chambre, prend la statue de la Sainte-Vierge, prend la roulette de papier collant, enrubanne la statue comme il faut, la dépose dans une boîte et entoure la boîte carton, descend dans le sous-sol dépose la boîte dans une valise, barre la valise pour ensuite la déposer dans le coffre-fort et barre le lec offre-fort avec deux cadenas.
Il remonte en haut prend un papier et sa plume et écrit :
- Cher petit Jésus, si tu veux revoir la madonne vivante... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Noyeux Joël à tout le monde...


----------



## iTof (24 Janvier 2005)

- Papa, pourquoi Maman est si pâle ?
- Elle a mangé des mauvais champignons.
- Et pourquoi elle est attachée à la chaise ?
- Elle voulait pas les manger !

(il est possible, en option, d'intervertir "Papa" et "Maman")

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux belges/français/suisses/bosniaques/malouins... vont chercher de l'essence dans une station service à la frontière. La station est éloignée mais ils veulent participer au concours organisé par le gérant de la station. Ils font donc le plein et demandent au gérant s'ils peuvent participer au concours.
- « OK », dit le gérant,« Si vous gagnez vous avez droit a une heure de sexe gratuit offert par la maison.
- « Et comment on joue ? » demandent les 2 gars.
- « C'est simple », dit le gérant, « Je vais penser à un nombre entre 1 et 10, si vous devinez ce nombre vous gagnez votre heure de sexe gratuit. »
- « OK. Je dis 7 », répond le premier belge.
- « Désolé, c'était 8 », dit le gérant.

La semaine suivante, ils retournent à la station, refont le plein et demandent à participer au concours.
- « OK », dit le gérant, « Je vais penser à un nombre entre 1 et 10, si vous devinez ce nombre vous gagnez votre heure de sexe gratuit. »
- « Je dis 5 », répond le premier.
- « Désole, c'était 7 », dit le gérant.
Sur le chemin du retour le premier dit a l'autre :
- « Je suis sûr que ce concours est truqué.»
- « Je ne pense pas » répond le deuxième. « Ma femme a gagné deux fois la semaine dernière. »


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'un Tsunami?


Un p'tit jaune sous 5 volumes d'eau.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'un Tsunami?
> 
> 
> Un p'tit jaune sous 5 volumes d'eau.





la mienne (merci l'admin) :

tiens, msn a planté


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'un Tsunami?
> 
> 
> Un p'tit jaune sous 5 volumes d'eau.


 
Tu oublies les glaçons mâles qui sont venus oublier la froideur des glaçons femelle chez les chaudes humides des bars...


----------



## iTof (31 Janvier 2005)

Un homme style élégant et BDSB (bien dans ses baskets) sort d'un supermarché poussant un caddie rempli ras bord de marchandises et gourmandises en tout genre : champagne, foie gras, saumon,etc ... En s'approchant du coffre de son magnifique 4X4, il aperçoit un homme ramassant de rachitiques brins d'herbes poussés à travers le béton du parking :
- Le riche : excusez-moi, Monsieur, mais que faites-vous ?
- Le pauvre : je ramasse de l'herbe, c'est pour la manger, j'en ramène aussi à la maison, on n'a plus rien !
- Le riche : ah bon ?! Si je peux me permettre, tenez, voici ma carte avec mon adresse, venez plutôt manger à la maison !
- Le pauvre : c'est gentil, M'sieur, mais j'ai une femme et huit mômes, et je, enfin ...
- Le riche : mais, c'est évident, venez avec votre famille !
- Le pauvre : oh alors, ça, c'est gentil ! Mais c'est que les grands sont déjà mariés, pi z'ont aussi des petits !
- Le riche : allons, mon ami, je vous en prie, venez tous !
- Le pauvre : Z' êtes sur, parce qu'y a aussi mes soeurs et mes beaux frères, on est nombreux ...
- Le riche : Je vous le dis, j'insiste, ça me fait plaisir. Venez tous chez moi, l'herbe est haute comme ça, si vous êtes nombreux, en trois heures c'est fait !!!


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

MSN a encore planté


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Pour les chats, c'est horrible à voir, mais un simple tissu entourant le bas du corps au dessus des pattes arrière le paralyse complètement, en lui donnant un air malheureux, style "tu m'as fait quoi, là, salaud !"

Miaou, j'adore les chats...et j'ai découvert ce truc par hasard quand j'avais 10 ans !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2005)

La saison de pêche n'est pas encore ouverte et un 'enragé' est en train de
taquiner la truite malgré tout.
Soudain, un promeneur s'approche. Le marcheur engage la conversation :
"Alors, ça mord?"
"Si ça mord?" répond le pécheur en rigolant. "Ici, c'est un coin
INCROYABLE! On dirait que les truites viennent ici exprès pour se faire
attraper. Hier, ici même, j'en ai pris dix en moins d'une heure !!!
"Vraiment? Tiens, j'ai une question pour vous," demande le promeneur,
"Est-ce que vous savez qui je suis?"
"Euh, non." Avoue le pêcheur.
"Eh bien, je suis le nouveau garde-pêche!"
"Oh," fait le pêcheur en ravalant sa salive. "Hem, et moi, est-ce que vous
savez qui je suis?"
"Non."
"Je suis le plus gros menteur de la région..."


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2005)

Les passagers d'un avion sont assis à leur place et attendent sagement les pilotes pour le décollage. Bientôt, deux hommes entrent dans l'avion, en uniforme de pilote; ils portent des lunettes noires. 
L'un d'eux est accompagné d'un chien pour aveugle et l'autre tâte son chemin à l'aide d'une canne blanche. Ils avancent dans l'allée, entrent dans la cabine de pilotage et referment la porte. 
Plusieurs passagers rient nerveusement et tous se regardent avec une expression allant de la surprise à la peur ou au scepticisme... 

 Quelques instants plus tard, les moteurs de l'avion s'allument et l'avion prend de la vitesse sur la piste. Il va de plus en plus vite et ne semble jamais devoir décoller. 
Les passagers regardent par les hublots et réalisent que l'avion se dirige tout droit vers le lac qui se trouve en bout de piste. 
L'avion roule maintenant très vite sur la piste et plusieurs voyageurs réalisent qu'ils ne décolleront jamais et qu'ils vont tous plonger dans le lac. 

 Le cri des passagers apeurés remplit alors l'avion, mais juste à ce moment, l'avion décolle tout doucement, sans problème. Les passagers se remettent alors de leurs émotions, rient, se sentant stupides d'avoir été roulés par cette mauvaise et douteuse plaisanterie. 

 Quelques minutes plus tard, dans la cabine de pilotage, le pilote tâte le tableau de bord, trouve le bouton du pilote automatique et le met en fonction. 
Il dit ensuite au copilote : 
- Tu sais ce qui me fait peur ? 
- Non, répond l'autre. 
- Un de ces jours, ils vont crier trop tard et on va tous mourir.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Janvier 2005)

Une nymphomane en proie à des crises aiguës se promène dans la rue. Tout à coup elle a une très très très grosse envie. Il faut absolument qu'elle fasse l'amour avec quelqu'un. Elle frappe à toutes les portes mais il n'y a personne. Alors elle rentre dans une église. Il n'y a pas de messe à cette heure là mais le curé est présent.
- Que désirez-vous ma fille ?
- Ooooooooh toi ! Je te veux ! Prends moi !!!
- Je vous demande pardon ?!?!?!?! ......
- Prends moi tout de suite,là... Je te veux, aaaaaah !! Baise-moi. !!
- Mais enfin, ma fille, vous êtes dans la maison de Dieu !!
- Je m'en fou, je veux que tu me prennes là maintenant. Prends moiiiiiii
- Mais je ne peux pas je suis prêtre.
La fille s'allonge sur l'autel et se déshabille. Elle est superbe et elle se caresse. Le curé ne sait plus quoi faire, il transpire et commence à avoir des bouffées de chaleur. Il se tourne alors vers la croix de Jésus et lui demande :
- Jésus aide moi, que dois je faire ?
Et Jésus répond :
- Détache moi, connard, détache moi !


----------



## iTof (1 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Les passagers d'un avion sont assis à leur place et attendent sagement les pilotes pour le décollage. Bientôt, deux hommes entrent dans l'avion, en uniforme de pilote; ils portent des lunettes noires.
> L'un d'eux est accompagné d'un chien pour aveugle et l'autre tâte son chemin à l'aide d'une canne blanche. Ils avancent dans l'allée, entrent dans la cabine de pilotage et referment la porte.
> Plusieurs passagers rient nerveusement et tous se regardent avec une expression allant de la surprise à la peur ou au scepticisme...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

La différence entre un aligator et un crocodile ? C'est caïman pareil !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre un aligator et un crocodile ? C'est caïman pareil !



Ton dentiste va être content


----------



## iTof (7 Février 2005)

C'est l'histoire d'une femme qui ne réussit pas à atteindre l'orgasme lorsqu'elle fait l'amour avec son mari.

Alors un jour elle lui dit :

- "Chéri, cette nuit j'ai fait un rêve incroyable. On était en train de faire l'amour et à côté de nous, sur l'armoire, il y avait un homme qui agitait un éventail et j'ai pris un pied pas possible."

Alors le couple décide de concrétiser le rêve.

Ils trouvent un type, physiquement attrayant pour Madame et lui proposent 100 euros s'il accepte de venir les ventiler avec un éventail pendant qu'il font l'amour. Le gars accepte et ils vont directement dans la chambre à coucher.

Le couple commence ses ébats et le gars agite l'éventail...

Malheureusement, aucun résultat. La femme n'atteint toujours pas l'orgasme...

Alors elle propose à son mari qu'il échange sa place avec celle du "voyeur"!

Le mari un peu perplexe accepte.

L'échange se fait, le mari prend l'éventail et commence a ventiler.

Après peu de temps, la femme hurle de plaisir en éprouvant un orgasme foudroyant. Lorsqu'elle s'est un peu calmée, le mari tape sur l'épaule du type et lui dit :

"Alors, connard...T'as vu un peu comment il faut ventiler... ?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Allez! Une petite blague corse... Je suis de bonne humeur, pour un lundi.

Un jeune paysan Corse, sur le point de se marier avec une continentale, va voir son père pour lui demander quelques conseils.
 - Papa ; pour la nuit de noce... je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire...
 - Accidenti! Tu as passé trop de temps avec tes brebis! ... Bon ; je vais t'expliquer un peu la marche à suivre. Quand tu prendras congé de la fête ; tu prends ta femme dans tes bras, tu la montes dans la chambre et tu la déposes très très délicatement sur le lit...
 - Ah bon? Pourquoi?
 - Pour lui montrer que le Corse, il est doux et tendre.
 - Aaaaah ; ouais...
 - Ensuite tu lui chantes une chanson.
 - ???
 - Hé oui ; pour lui montrer que le Corse il est romantique.
 - Pas bête... Et après?
 - Après tu prends une chaise et tu la farcasses par terre!!!
 - Mais pourquoi?
 - Pour lui montrer que le Corse il est fort
 - Ah ; d'accord.
 - Après tu te mets bien en face du lit ; tu te déshabilles et tu exhibes bien ton corps
 - ...
 - Pour lui montrer que le Corse il est très beau.
 - Et ensuite?
 - Ben ; ensuite tu te branles...
 - Hein?!?!?
 - Oui tu te branles! Et vas-y carrément!
 - Mais enfin! Pourquoi, papa???
 - Pour bien lui faire comprendre que le Corse il est indépendant!


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez! Une petite blague corse... Je suis de bonne humeur, pour un lundi.
> 
> Un jeune paysan Corse, sur le point de se marier avec une continentale, va voir son père pour lui demander quelques conseils.
> - Papa ; pour la nuit de noce... je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire...
> ...


----------



## iTof (14 Février 2005)

France : La lettre d'un automobiliste flashé à 250 Km/h sur une portion de route limitée à 70 :

Monsieur le Juge,

J'ai effectivement bien vu le marquage "70" en noir cerclé de rouge sur le panneau sans autre indication d'unités. 
Vous savez que la loi du 4 juillet 1837 rend obligatoire le système métrique en France et que le décret n° 65-501 du 3 mai 1961 modifié (prise en application des directives européennes) définit comme UNITÉS DE BASE LÉGALES les unités du système international (S.I.). 
Vous pouvez vérifier tout cela sur le site du Gouvernement.
> Or, dans le système S.I. l'unité de longueur est le "mètre" et l'unité de temps est la "seconde". 
Il est donc évident que l'unité de vitesse LÉGALE est alors le MÈTRE PAR SECONDE. 
Je ne peux pas imaginer une seconde que le Ministère de l'intérieur n'applique pas les lois de la République. 
Donc 70 m/s cela correspond très exactement à 252 Km/h. 
Les policiers affirment que j'ai été chronométré à 250 Km/h et je ne le conteste pas. 
J'étais donc bien 2 Km/h sous la limite autorisée.
Merci d'en prendre bonne note, de me rendre mon permis et de me laisser repartir.
Avec mes meilleures salutations.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Un homme en ballon s'est égaré. 

Il perd de l'altitude et aperçoit une femme au sol. 

Il descend encore et lui crie : 

" Excusez-moi, pourriez-vous m'aider ? J'ai promis à un ami de le rejoindre d'ici une heure et je ne sais pas où je me trouve ". 

La femme au sol répond : 

" Vous êtes dans un ballon à environ 10 mètres au dessus du sol. Vous vous trouvez entre 40 et 41 degrés de latitude Nord et entre 59 et 60 degrés de longitude Ouest ". 

" Vous devez être ingénieur " dit l'homme. 

" C'est vrai, répond la femme, comment le savez-vous ? " 

" Eh bien, dit l'homme, tout ce que vous m'avez dit est techniquement correct, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire de vos informations, et le fait est que je ne sais toujours pas où je suis. En toute franchise, vous ne m'avez pas beaucoup aidé. Vous avez tout au plus retardé mon voyage." 

La femme répond : " Vous devez être un chef " 

" C'est vrai," répond l'homme," mais comment le savez-vous ? " 

" Eh bien," dit la femme, " vous ne savez ni où vous êtes, ni où vous allez. Votre ascension est sans nul doute due exclusivement à du vent. Vous avez fait une promesse sans avoir aucune idée de comment vous alliez pouvoir la tenir et vous attendez des gens d'en dessous de vous qu'ils résolvent vos problèmes. Le fait est que vous êtes exactement dans la même situation qu'avant notre rencontre, mais maintenant, c'est de ma faute ! "


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## madlen (22 Février 2005)

A cause de " l'innocence " de Tarzan qui a vécu seul pendant
longtemps,   Jane d û t lui
     donner des cours pour lui expliquer la sexualité et un jour, lui
expliquant les choses
     comme à un petit enfant pour qu'il comprenne .


      "Regarde,  Tarzan, ce que tu as là entre tes jambes, c'est comme
ton linge et ça, que j'ai
     là entre mes jambes c'est comme une machine à laver... "


      " Et donc ce que tu dois faire, c'est comme mettre ton linge dans
ma machine à laver... "


     Les 5 nuits suivantes, Tarzan lava son linge sans s'arrêter, et
lorsque Jane enfin put
     respirer, elle lui dit:
      "Ecoute, Tarzan, il ne peut y avoir autant de lessives à la
suite, ça n'est pas bon pour
     le linge ni la machine; tu devras attendre 2 ou 3 jours pour
recommencer à laver ton
     linge! "


     En entendant cela, Tarzan fut très déçu, et après un mois sans
"lessive", Jane lui dit  :


      " Tarzan, qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive !?Pourquoi depuis un mois ne
mets-tu pas ton linge dans
     ma machine "?!?


     Alors Tarzan lui répondit  :


      " Tarzan avoir appris à laver à la main!!! "

     Bonne lessive.......


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

Cela se passe dans un train : Il y a un gars assis qui mange des crevettes roses qu'il sort d'un sac; il arrache les coquilles et les jette au loin par la fenêtre du train ... Il a déjà mangé quelques crevettes quand la vieille femme assise en face lui dit : 
" Pouvez-vous arrêter de faire cela ? C'est dégouttant à regarder ! ". 
Alors il lui répond: " Ecoute Chérie ! J'ai rien contre toi; ne m'énerve pas ! J'ai payé mon billet pour ce voyage et je ferai ce que je veux dans ce train " 
Sur ce, il continue d'arracher les coquilles des crevettes, les jette par la fenêtre et mange les crevettes roses. Enfin quand il a fini son sac, il décide de piquer un petit roupillon.. 
A ce moment, la petite vielle sort ses aiguilles et se met à tricoter. Le gars n'arrive pas a s'endormir à cause du cliquetis incessant des aiguilles. 
Au bout de 15 minutes il se redresse et dit a la vieille femme: " He Memere! tu veux pas arrêter ce bruit ? 
Tu vois pas que j'essaye de dormir ! " 
Alors la petite vieille répond: " Ecoute mon Chou : j'ai rien contre toi; ne m'énerve pas ! 
J'ai paye mon billet pour ce voyage et je ferai ce que je veux dans ce train" . 
Alors le gars se lève furax, saisit les aiguilles a tricoter de la petite vieille et les jette par la fenêtre du train. 
La petite vieille se lève a son tour et tire sur le signal d'alarme. 
Le mec rigole et dit: " Ha ha! Tu vas te prendre une amende de 200 euros pour ce coup là! " . 
Et la petite veille lui répond: " Et toi tu vas prendre 10 ans lorsque la police aura senti tes doigts! " .


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Nouvelle unité de mesure francaise....

Un are = 100 m²

Un gaymard = 600 m²


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle unité de mesure francaise....
> 
> Un are = 100 m²
> 
> Un gaymard = 600 m²


 
Tout est permis. Surtout quand il s'agit de rire.  

M****, ça m'fait penser que j'ai oublié d'acheter le Canard ce matin.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Calin à la Saint Valentin, et à la Saint Hercule ?


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Je croyais qu'on avait prohibé l'humour gardois ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'on avait prohibé l'humour gardois ?



NAN, ils viennent de lever le moratoire


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

"Ils" ? Qui, "ils" ? S'agirait-il d'un appel au bannissement général des rébroussiés ? :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Le PDG de Boeing, suite à son limogeage pour "relation" avec une cadre de l'entreprise (contraire à la "Charte" paraît-il  ), afin "d'éclaircir" la situation :

_"Cette relation était consentie"_  :mouais: 



  



PS : désolé, il ne l'a pas faite un lundi.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2005)

*De quel pays Viagra est-il la capitale ?
*
Réponse : le Bouquistan


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

et alors ? on fait du velo ?


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Calin à la Saint Valentin, et à la Saint Hercule ?


C'est sur qu'il faut être prudent ce jour là et mettre un bon caleçon sous son kilt.
Ceci étant, tu nous rappelles élégamment qu'on ne fête décidément pas assez la Saint Philippe, qui semble tout de même plus universelle que ta Saint Hercule (et que dire de la Saint Paulette, bien qu'elle soit un peu tristounette).


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Période pascale oblige. Une bonne avec un lapin.  

Un petit lapin court dans la jungle quand il aperçoit une girafe en train de se rouler un pétard. Le lapin s'arrête et dit à la girafe:
- "Girafe, mon amie, ne fume pas ce pétard et viens plutôt courir avec moi pour garder la forme."
La girafe réfléchit une minute et décide de jeter son pétard pour suivre le lapin.
Ils courent à présent ensemble, lorsqu'ils voient un éléphant qui s'apprête à sniffer une ligne de coke. Le lapin s'approche de l'éléphant et lui dit:
- "Ami éléphant, arrête de sniffer de la coke et viens courir avec nous pour maintenir ta forme."
Ni une, ni deux, éléphant balance son miroir et sa paille et suit les deux autres. En route, les trois animaux rencontrent un lion prêt a s'injecter de l'héroïne.
Et le lapin lui dit:
- "Lion, compagnon, ne te pique plus. Viens plutôt courir avec nous. Tu vas voir que ça fait du bien."
Le lion s'approche du lapin et lui colle une si énorme baffe que le lapin* s'en retrouve complètement assommé.
Les autres animaux, choqués, se révoltent contre le lion.
- "Pourquoi as-tu fait ça? Ce lapin ne cherchait qu'a nous aider."
Et le lion répond :
- "Ce cinglé m'oblige toujours à courir comme un taré dans la jungle à chaque fois qu'il prend de l'ecstasy."


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Une autre en image.


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Une autre, Une autre...


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une autre, Une autre...



Bon d'accord. C'est bien parce que tu le demandes.  


Le Petit Jésus rentre de l'école avec son relevé trimestriel, et Marie l'examine: 
Mathématiques : 3/20 multiplie les petits pains et les poissons. 
Chimie : 5/20 change l'eau en vin pour amuser ses petits camarades.
Sport : 4/20 marche sur l'eau pendant les épreuves de natation. 
Marie, très en colère, regarde Jésus et lui dit: 
- Et bien, mon garçon, tes vacances de Pâques, tu peux faire une croix dessus !



Je sors...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Excellente celle-là !


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le Petit Jésus rentre de l'école avec son relevé trimestriel, et Marie l'examine:
> Mathématiques : 3/20 multiplie les petits pains et les poissons.
> Chimie : 5/20 change l'eau en vin pour amuser ses petits camarades.
> Sport : 4/20 marche sur l'eau pendant les épreuves de natation.
> ...


 Faut juste éviter de la sortir à un catholique intégriste


----------



## molgow (28 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste éviter de la sortir à un catholique intégriste



Tiens, ça me fait penser au Mix & Remix de cette semaine.


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

Au fait... vous savez que Jésus s'est fait tuer par un chat ?


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2005)

Un bateau est pris dans une violente tempête et coule. Seul rescapé, un marin marseillais, accroché à une planche, échoue sur une île déserte. Heureusement il y a de l'eau douce, des fruits à profusion, et la mer est remplie de poissons, ce qui lui permet de survivre.

Le temps passe et au bout de plusieurs mois, un point grossit à l'horizon. Un radeau apparaît. Il s'échoue sur la plage et une superbe naufragée débarque en s'écriant (avé l'assent) :
- Oh ! Bonne Mère ! Quelle île !

Et le Marseillais s'exclame :
- Té ! Je rêve ! Une femme et en plus une Marseillaise ! Oh ! Cousine ! Je t'offre un verre pour ton arrivée ? T'aimes l'eau ?
- C'est parfait, dit la fille, moi j'ai le pastis. Elle sort de sa
trousse de survie une bouteille de 51.

Le Marseillais est ébahi. Il lui dit :
- Je m'excuse, je n'ai que des fruits pour l'accompagner.
- J'ai ce qu'il faut, dit la fille en sortant des olives.

Le Marseillais est aux anges. Quand ils ont terminé leur apéritif, la fille lui demande :
- Ca fait longtemps que tu n'as pas vu une femme ?
- Pardi ! Six mois.

Alors elle se rapproche de lui et lui dit d'une voix douce :
- Ca te plairait de tirer un p'tit coup ?

Et le Marseillais extasié s'écrie :
- Oh ! Putaing ! Ne me dis pas que tu as amené les boules !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Un bateau est pris dans une violente tempête et coule. Seul rescapé, un marin marseillais, accroché à une planche, échoue sur une île déserte. Heureusement il y a de l'eau douce, des fruits à profusion, et la mer est remplie de poissons, ce qui lui permet de survivre.
> 
> Le temps passe et au bout de plusieurs mois, un point grossit à l'horizon. Un radeau apparaît. Il s'échoue sur la plage et une superbe naufragée débarque en s'écriant (avé l'assent) :
> - Oh ! Bonne Mère ! Quelle île !
> ...



Vachement drôle  :mouais:


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2005)

Tu es marseillais ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu es marseillais ?



Du tout je n'aime pas le pastis, les olives vertes ou noires et je tire mal    

Cela se voit bien dans le fil de la Constitution que j'exagère un petit peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Cela se passe dans un train : Il y a un gars assis qui mange des crevettes roses qu'il sort d'un sac; il arrache les coquilles et les jette au loin par la fenêtre du train ... Il a déjà mangé quelques crevettes quand la vieille femme assise en face lui dit :
> " Pouvez-vous arrêter de faire cela ? C'est dégouttant à regarder ! ".
> Alors il lui répond: " Ecoute Chérie ! J'ai rien contre toi; ne m'énerve pas ! J'ai payé mon billet pour ce voyage et je ferai ce que je veux dans ce train "
> Sur ce, il continue d'arracher les coquilles des crevettes, les jette par la fenêtre et mange les crevettes roses. Enfin quand il a fini son sac, il décide de piquer un petit roupillon..
> ...



Marrant, celle là, je la connaissait avec une autre conclusion :

Ce monsieur à voulu me violer, brigadier, sentez ses mains !

Faux, madame était consentante, sentez ma bouche !


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

excellente


----------



## iTof (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vachement drôle  :mouais:


 tu t'es perdu ? :mouais:


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2005)

(Oups... J'avais oublié la chute )





			
				Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... vous savez que Jésus s'est fait tuer par un chat ?


Ben oui, Jésus est descendu par minou.


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> (Oups... J'avais oublié la chute )Ben oui, Jésus est descendu par minou.


:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> (Oups... J'avais oublié la chute )Ben oui, Jésus est descendu par minou.



Ben on l'avait trouvé tout seuls


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es perdu ? :mouais:



Tu fais des émules dans le style graveleux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais des émules dans le style graveleux



deux d'un coup: y'a du progrès


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> deux d'un coup: y'a du progrès


Et le progrès, on l'arrête pas... 

Allez, zou je sors :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> deux d'un coup: y'a du progrès


des couilles ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> deux d'un coup: y'a du progrès



On a déjà parlé de ce sujet qui visiblement te travaille. L'usage des smilies pour masquer la vacuité des messages ou enjoliver un propos acerbe est un usage spécieux. Trop peu pour moi.


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

C'est l'histoire d'un monsieur qui rentre dans un bar avec son cheval. Il commande un verre et le cheval en fait de même. Le jour suivant le cheval rentre seul dans le bar. Le patron lui sert, comme à l'habitude, son verre. Le jour suivant, ils reviennent tout deux et le monsieur remercie chaleureusement le patron d'avoir servi son cheval et lui offre un homard. Le patron le remercie et déclare je vais l'emmener à la maison pour diner. Inutile répond le client, il à déjà diné, emmené le plutôt au cinéma.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà parlé de ce sujet qui visiblement te travaille. L'usage des smilies pour masquer la vacuité des messages ou enjoliver un propos acerbe est un usage spécieux. Trop peu pour moi.



mon humeur va bien: c'était le pied droit ce matin


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mon humeur va bien: c'était le pied droit ce matin



La nature m'a doté d'une double particularité physique : j'ai deux mains gauches - c'est mon épouse qui est contente - et j'ai deux pieds gauches - c'est mon épouse qui n'est pas contente surtout lorsque mon humeur saute comme une chaîne sur les pavés de l'enfer du nord.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La nature m'a doté d'une double particularité physique : j'ai deux mains gauches - c'est mon épouse qui est contente - et j'ai deux pieds gauches - c'est mon épouse qui n'est pas contente surtout lorsque mon humeur saute comme une chaîne sur les pavés de l'enfer du nord.


MacGé d'or


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Avril 2005)

Un général débarque dans une caserne en Corse pour une inspection surprise.
Il va voir le capitaine et lui dit : "Tout le régiment en rang dans la cour, hop !"
Le capitaine donne les ordres et les soldats arrivent sans se presser.
Le général gueule : "Garde à vous !"
... Rien ne se passe.
Le général se tourne vers le capitaine : "C'est quoi ce bordel ?"
Le capitaine : "Attendez que la nouvelle se propage."


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2005)

vivement mardi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vivement mardi





Pas très drôle la blague...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

Celle-ci m'est revenue en lisant le thread de Naas...

Un lord anglais, dans son manoir, appelle son vieux majordome, Brimble.
"Brimble?
-Yes Sir?
-Faites moi couler un bon bain chaud, s'il vous plait. J'ai bien besoin de détente et de repos...
-Yes Sir
Le bain est prêt ; Brimble revient...
-Your bath is ready, Sir ; as warm as you like
-Very well, Brimble. 
Le lord se rend dans sa salle de bains ;  Brimble l'aide à se déshabiller, récupère ses vêtements et s'apprête à sortir, au moment ou le Lord lui dit:
- Brimble ; je ne veux être dérangé sous aucun prétexte ; vous entendez? Sous aucun prétexte. Vous pouvez vous retirer dans votre chambre pour la soirée.
-But Sir?...
-Sous aucun prétexte!
Brimble se retire donc dans sa chambre ; à l'autre bout du chateau. Le Lord pénètre voluptueusement dans son bain...
Au bout de quelques minutes, un terrible balonnement intestinal le sort de sa douce torpeur. Le lord s'empresse alors de se soulager, faisant trembler les parois de la baignoire dans un bouillonnement infernal...
Deux minutes, à peine ; Brimble pénètre dans la salle de bains, portant une bouteille sur un plateau...
-Brimble!!!!!! Je vous avais bien dit que je ne voulais être dérangé sous aucun prétexte!!!!
-But Sir, I thought I heard "Brimble, Brimble ; bring me a big bottle of beer"...

Cherchez bien...


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> -But Sir, I thought I heard "Brimble, Brimble ; bring me a big bottle of beer"...
> 
> Cherchez bien...



'tain, tu dois avoir de sacré problèmes aérophagique pour imaginer une histoire pareil !!
pffffiiiouuuuu j'aimerai pas être tes draps !!!!   :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Pas classe :rateau:


----------



## iTof (18 Avril 2005)

C'est un homme qui est dans un Grand Magsin et QUI semble perdu en cherchant d'un bord à l'autre du magasin. Il est tellement préoccupé qu'il rentre en collision avec un autre homme? ayant le même comportement.
Le premier homme lui dit :
- "Excusez moi Monsieur, j'ai la tête ailleurs, je cherche ma femme".
Le second lui répond :
- "Aie moi aussi je cherche ma femme. A quoi ressemble-t-elle ?"
Il répond :
- " Elle s'appelle Emmanuelle, c'est une belle blonde aux yeux bleus, mesure 1m75, cheveux en bas de l'épaule, vêtue d'une jupette près des fesses, blouse blanche transparente, un soutien-gorge noir en dentelle bien garni. Elle a toujours un sourire des plus charmeurs... Et la votre, de quoi elle a l'air ?"
- "Oublie la mienne, on cherche la tienne..."


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2005)

LES MATHS DU COUPLE

> Homme intelligent + Femme intelligente = romance 
> Homme intelligent + femme bête = bon coup 
> Homme bête + Femme intelligente = mariage 
> Homme bête + femme bête = grossesse


ARITHMÉTIQUE DU BUREAU 

> Patron intelligent + employé intelligent = profit 
> Patron intelligent + employé idiot = production 
> Patron idiot + employé intelligent = promotion 
> Patron idiot + employé idiot = heures supp.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> C'est un homme qui est dans un Grand Magsin et QUI semble perdu en cherchant d'un bord à l'autre du magasin. Il est tellement préoccupé qu'il rentre en collision avec un autre homme? ayant le même comportement.
> Le premier homme lui dit :
> - "Excusez moi Monsieur, j'ai la tête ailleurs, je cherche ma femme".
> Le second lui répond :
> ...



Itof = membre plénipotentiaire des Grosses Têtes de Macgeneration


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

Le gag de l'hydrcéphale ? non j'ose pas


----------



## iTof (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Itof = membre plénipotentiaire des Grosses Têtes de Macgeneration


et encore, j'me retiens par décence pour les âmes sensibles :love:  

> SM :
un danois a envie d'amener son pote hydrocéphale au sauna. Il s'enquiert régulièrement du bien-être de son ami :
- C'est bien compris, hein, si tu as trop chaud, tu me le dis ? 
- Ouais, ouais. 
Ils entrent et s'asseyent. La chaleur commence à monter. 
- Tu n'as pas trop chaud, ça va ? 
- Ouais, ouais. 
Deux minutes plus tard : 
- T'es sûr, ça va ? 
- Ouais, ouais. 
Au bout de cinq minutes : 
- Ça va vraiment bien ? 
- TTTTiiiiiiiii (sifflement de bouilloire) 

 
> à imaginer avec *Salamix*, le Corse tombé sur la tête dans Astérix...
(aïe, pas taper Patoch :casse:  )


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




Dis Globlal ça n'avait pas été déjà posté par un de tes collègues dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ? 

Pas grave elle me fait toujours autant rire !   

 je vais essayer ce soir pour voir si ça marche ! :love: :hein: :rose:


----------



## iTof (25 Avril 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut. :hein: 
> j'ai rien à poster ici aujourd'hui :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Globlal ça n'avait pas été déjà posté par un de tes collègues dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ?
> 
> Pas grave elle me fait toujours autant rire !
> 
> je vais essayer ce soir pour voir si ça marche ! :love: :hein: :rose:


 J'sais pas, j'y met jamais les pied


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas, j'y met jamais les pied



Voila j'ai retrouvé (oui je suis têtue ) le coupable !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Je connais à peine cette personne 

Euh sinon vous avez pas de blague ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

la maintenant?
ben, non...


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

J'en ai trouvé une : 

Pourquoi les Schtroumpfs rigolent-ils tout le  temps ?
Parce que l'herbe leur chatouille les couilles.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

C'est la fête ce soir, j'en ai retrouvé un stock : 

Un condamné à mort s'évade d'un pénitencier où il était reclus depuis 15 ans. Dans sa fuite, il arrive près d'une maison. Il y pénètre, à la recherche d'argent et d'armes. Il trouve un couple au lit. Il vire le gars du lit et l'attache sur une chaise. Puis, pendant qu'il attache la fille aux montants du lit, il en profite pour l'embrasser dans le cou. Il se rend ensuite dans la salle de bains. Pendant son absence, le fiancé s'adresse à la fille : 
- Ecoute, ce gars est un prisonnier en cavale, tu as vu ses fringues...si ça se trouve, il n'a pas vu de fille depuis des années. Il t'a déjà embrassée dans le cou ... s'il veut aller plus loin, n'essaie pas de résister, ni de te plaindre, fais juste ce qu'il te demande, donne-lui satisfaction. Ce gars est sûrement dangereux, si on lui résiste, il est capable de nous tuer. Sois forte mon amour, je t'aime. 
La fille répond : 
- Il ne m'a pas embrassée, Il m'a dit à l'oreille qu'il était gay et te trouvait hyper sexy. Puis, il m'a demandé s'il y avait de la vaseline dans la salle de bain. Sois fort mon amour, je t'aime aussi.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

Un classique qui me fait toujours marrer : 
 Une jeune femme américaine qui vient de se faire
                 larguer par son mec et qui n'a vraiment pas le moral
                 fait le tour des bars pour noyer  sa déprime.
                 Dans un bar au dernier étage de l'Empire State,
                 elle voit un  homme seul au bar qui a l'air de s'ennuyer.

                 Elle s'assied à côté de  lui et lui lance tout de go :
                 - Bonsoir beau mec, qu'est ce que vous  faites comme
                 ça tout seul ?
                 - Je bois de la bière magique !
                 - De  la bière magique ???
                 - Ben oui, regardez...

                 Le type avale une  gorgée de bière, regarde la jeune
                 femme droit dans les yeux, puis il se  dirige vers la
                 fenêtre,
                 il l'ouvre et saute, fait 2 loopings, 3 fois le tour  de
                 l'Empire State
                 et finit par rentrer par la fenêtre pour se rasseoir
                 tout  sourire à côté de la fille.

                 Cette dernière n'en revient pas. Au bout de  quelques
                 instants, elle se remet finalement de ses émotions et
                 demande

                 - C'est formidable ! Je peux essayer ?

                 Et c'est avec un sourire  charmeur que le type accepte
                 de lui laisser boire l'extraordinaire breuvage.
                 Alors la jeune femme attrape la chope à deux main,
                 la vide d'un seul trait,  puis elle regarde le
                 type droit dans les yeux, se dirige vers la fenêtre,
                 elle l'ouvre, saute et...

                 PAF !!!

                 Elle s'écrase lamentablement 50  étages plus bas.

                 Alors le barman qui ne faisait pas attention
                 jusqu'alors  se tourne vers le type et lui dit :

                 - Franchement Superman, qu'est ce  que tu peux être
                 con quand  t'es bourré.....

C'est bon, je sors --->


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

Une dernière, promis, je m'en vais après..  : 

Une gentille vieille dame va voir son docteur
-          docteur, j'ai un problème avec mes gaz? je dois pourtant vous

dire que ça ne me dérange pas tant que ça. Ils ne sentent jamais et ils
sont toujours silencieux. Rien que pour dire, j'ai pété au moins 10 fois

depuis que je suis dans votre bureau, je suis certaine que vous en êtes
jamais aperçu parce qu'ils sont silencieux et ne sentent pas.
-je vois. Prenez ces pilules et revenez me voir la semaine prochaine.

La semaine suivante le vieille revient
-  je ne sais pas trop ce que vous m'avez donné, mes gaz restent silencieux, mais ils puent terriblement
-  très bien dit le docteur. Maintenant qu'on a réussi à dégager vos sinus, on va s'occuper de vos oreilles ?????


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

:love:

Ah  un lundi qui se fini bien


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je connais à paine cette personne
> 
> Euh sinon vous avez pas de blague ?



Alors, heureux?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, heureux?


 Deux amies complètement bourrées rentrent chez elles en marchant.
Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont très envie d'uriner. Elles
passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles pourraient se
soulager derrière une pierre tombale.

La première qui n'a rien pour s'essuyer décide de quitter son slip et de
l'utiliser à cet effet et de le jeter ensuite.

Son amie qui ne veut pas abîmer ses sous-vêtements de luxe se trouve
chanceuse de trouver un ruban sur une couronne de la tombe à coté et s'en
sert pour s'essuyer. Puis elles rentrent à la maison.

Le lendemain, le mari de la première téléphone au mari de la deuxième:
Il va falloir que nous surveillons nos femmes, la mienne est rentrée
sans culotte la nuit dernière.
Ce n'est rien dit l'autre la mienne est revenue avec une carte coincée
entre les fesses disant : « De la part de tous les gars de la brigade de
pompiers, on ne t'oubliera jamais »


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


Eh merde...


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2005)

Trouvé sur un site qui fournit des extraits de conversation irc:

<Wis> mais bon le mac C'EST un PC avec un OS différent et une ergo différente maintenant
<Bafomet> forcément que c'est du matos PC, c'est pas une technologie extraterreste bio-organique
<yavafk> oui enfin ils ont quand même eu un beau succès avec leurs restaurants en partenariat avec Walt Disney
<yavafk> les Mac Donald :/
<Wis> hein ?
<Wis> Mc Do c'est Apple ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Allez, on est lundi, c'est reparti : 

Deux amis, Maurice et David, ne se sont pas vus depuis de nombreuses
années.
Un jour, ils se rencontrent au détour d'une rue du Sentier :
-Maurice, mon ami, c'est bien toi ?
-David, ça fait si longtemps! Comment ça va? Les affaires, ça marche ?
-Oui, très bien. Et pour toi ?
-Le magasin marche très bien. Je suis toujours dans la confection et on
attend
un petit dernier, et toi ?
-Ca va aussi. Je rentre d'Israël, avec ma femme Rachel. Les enfants vont
bien
aussi.
Ils parlent pendant quelques minutes, puis David invite son vieil ami à
dîner un
soir.
David explique :
-Pour venir à la maison, c'est très facile. Je suis au 17 rue Talman.
A la porte, avec ton coude tu tapes B2174, puis tu donnes un petit coup de
pied
dans la porte et tu rentres. Tu appelles l'ascenseur en appuyant sur le
bouton
avec ton coude, puis tu rentres en tirant vers toi la porte avec ton pied.
Enfin tu appuies sur le 5 avec ton coude.-Ok!
-Ma porte est juste en face de l'ascenseur. Tu n'auras qu'à appuyer sur la
sonnette avec ton coude, et on viendra t'ouvrir.

-Mais...je ne comprends pas très bien. Pourquoi je dois donner des coups de
pied
dans les portes et aappuyer avec mon coude ?

-Maurice, tu ne vas pas arriver les mains vides quand même ?

Désolé


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Péché sur un autre forum, je l'aime bien celle ci : 
Un homme pousse un peu sa Mercedes et atteint 220 Km/h sur l'autoroute. 
C'est alors qu'il aperçoit une patrouille de la Police qui se met à sa poursuite.    Il se dit alors : "Pas question que je me laisse attraper par une BMW !"  

Il appuie à fond sur l'accélérateur pour atteindre cette fois 250 Km/h. (ne faites pas cela à la maison ) Les deux voitures foncent ainsi pendant un bon bout de temps, 270, 290, 320 Km/h , jusqu'à ce que la sirène de la voiture de police retentisse. Après réflexion, le type décide de ralentir et de se laisser rattraper. 

Le policier s'approche, prend les papiers sans dire un mot, les examine, jette un coup d'oeil à la voiture et dit : 
- Écoutez, je termine dans 20 minutes et je suis fatigué. Je n'ai pas envie de rédiger une contravention. Alors, si vous me donnez une excuse que je n'ai encore jamais entendue, je vous laisse pour cette fois. 
L'homme hésite un moment et lui répond : 
- La semaine dernière, un policier est parti avec ma femme... 
- Et alors !?? Rétorque le policier. 
- Et bien, je croyais que c'était lui qui tentait de me la ramener. 
- Conduisez prudemment, et bonne fin de journée !


----------



## molgow (2 Mai 2005)

Encore encore !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Je fais ce que je peux, mais mes sources se tarissent...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Un homme et sa femme, blonde, sortent au restaurant pour fêter leur dixième anniversaire de mariage. 
Alors que le serveur s'approche pour leur remettre les menus, la blonde lorgne le contenu des assiettes sur les tables voisines pour trouver l'inspiration. Tout à coup, elle donne un petit coup de pied discret à son mari : 
- Chéri, retourne-toi et regarde. Je crois que c'est Victor Hugo à la table à côté... 
L'homme se retourne machinalement et répond d'un air consterné : 
- Chérie, tu sais bien que Victor Hugo est mort depuis longtemps. 
La blonde en proie au doute réplique : 
- Tu es sûr ? 
Mais quelques secondes plus tard, elle donne un autre coup de pied à son mari : 
- Non, regarde... Il a bougé.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

C'est M. Deconinck qui emmène sa femme au restaurant/cabaret. Ils arrivent en voiture et le portier les accueille: 
- Bonjour M. Deconinck 
Sa femme demande: 
- Il te connait ? 
- Non. Pas du tout. Ah, mais regarde: j'ai oublié d'enlever mon badge du Bureau et dessus, il y a mon nom. 
Ils rentrent dans le cabaret. Un jolie hotesse vient à leur rencontre. 
- Je vous mets à votre table habituelle M. Deconinck ? 
Sa femme commence à s'énerver 
- C'est pas possible ça, tu me caches quelquechose ! Tu viens souvent ici ? 
- Mais non enfin chérie ! Je dois juste ressembler à un quelqu'un d'autre 
Arrive le somelier avec une bouteille de vin. 
- M. Deconinck, voici la bouteille que vous m'aviez demandé la dernière fois. 
Sa femme devient toute rouge. 
- Mais c'est pas possible ça, tu me ments ! 
Le gars a de plus en plus de mal à cacher le mensonge... 
- Mais... euuuuh... Non !  
Pendant ce temps là, la strip teaseuse fait son numéro. Elle fait tourner sa petite culotte et demande: 
- Et à qui je la lance ma petite culotte ? 
Tout la salle répond: 
- A M. DECONINCK ! A M. DECONINCK ! 
Et là, la femme n'en peu plus. Elle se lève et va dehors pour appeler un taxi. Le mari la rattrape et ils commencent à s'engueuler devant la porte du cabaret. Et le portier qui vient les voir en disant: 
- Bah dites donc, M. Deconinck, des salopes vous en aviez déjà ramenées mais des chieuses comme celle là, jamais !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Désolé Patoch...  : 
Un jeune corse, étudiant en médecine sur le continent, vient d'être reçu à ses examens de sixième année. 
Tout heureux, il téléphone chez lui, au village, et tombe sur son grand-père. 
- Papy ! Je suis reçu ! 
- C'est très bien. Je suis content pour toi. Alors maintenant tu vas revenir faire le docteur ici ? 
- Pas encore papy. Je vais d'abord faire une spécialité. 
- Et quelle spécialité, mon petit ? 
- La médecine du travail. 
- Ah ! Ils ont enfin reconnu que c'était une maladie !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Pardon aux femmes, tout ça... : 
Un homme entre dans une banque et dit à la guichetière:  
-"Je voudrais ouvrir un putain de compte dans ta banque de merde!"  
- "Pardon?" dit la dame choquée...  
-"T'es bouchée ou quoi! J'voudrais ouvrir un putain de compte dans cette banque de merde!!!"  
-"Mais enfin monsieur, restez correct !..."  
-"Kess ta, tu veux mon poing sur ta gueule ou quoi?"  
-"Écoutez monsieur, je vais appeler le directeur..."  
-"C'est ça, pouffiasse, appelle ton connard de directeur..."  
Le directeur arrive:  
- "Monsieur, il y a un problème ?"  
- "J'en sais rien, j'veux ouvrir un putain de compte dans cette banque de merde parce que j'ai gagné 100 millions au loto..."  
Et le directeur répond:  
- "Et cette grosse connasse vous fait chier ?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Un bégue rentre dans un tabac et la vendeuse se fout de sa gueule à chaque fois.  
Ca rate jamais !  
-Bon..bon..  
-Bon ben quoi dit la vendeuse morte de rire.  
-bon...bonjour ! Je vou..voou...je vou...  
-Vous me quoi Monsieur  
- Je vou ..vou..voudrais un pa..pa...  
-Vous voulez un papa, Monsieur ? (hi !hi !hi!)  
-Un pa..paquet de ca..ca ..  
-Un paquet de caca! Ho! Monsieur ! (encore plus morte de rire)  
-Un paquet de ca...camel !.  
Le type vexé sors du tabac et jure que plus jamais ça ne lui arriverait.  
Il s'entraine pendant une semaine compléte.  
De retour au tabac, la vendeuse le voit et commence à sourire.  
-Bonjour, madame je voudrais un paquet de camel. (Vlan, dans la tronche de la vendeuse ! se dit il)  
La vendeuse sur le cul, lui répond :  
-Heu...avec ou sans filtrre ?  
Il lui répond:  
-Sssss...  
-Ssss...  
-Sss...  
-Sa..  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-...  
-Salope...va 

Encore désolé, mais elles me font rire...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

C'est pas une blague, c'est scientifique...


Le sexe est le moyen le plus facile et le plus amusant de perdre quelques kilos superflus...Voyons combien il est possible de perdre comme calories : 

LA DESHABILLER : 
Avec son accord : 12 cal 
Sans son accord : 187 cal 

LUI ENLEVER SON SOUTIEN-GORGE 
Avec les 2 mains : 8 cal 
Avec une seule main : 12 cal (25 pour les moins doués) 
Avec la bouche : 85 cal 

METTRE UN PRESERVATIF 
En érection : 6 cal 
Sans érection : 315 cal 

PENDANT LES PRELIMINAIRES 
Chercher le clitoris : 8 cal 
Chercher le point G : 92 cal 
Sans rien chercher du tout : 0 cal 

PENDANT L'ACTE 
Par terre : 8 cal 
Sur le bureau : 12 cal 
En la portant : 45 à 1055 cal 

EN FONCTION DES POSITIONS 
le classique "comme papa-maman" : 12 cal 
le 69 allongé : 8 cal 
le chandelier italien : 512 cal 
le 69 debout : 1115 cal 

GRACE A L'ORGASME 
Simulé : 315 cal 
Réel : 3112 cal 

APRES... 
Fumer une cigarette : 0 cal 
Dormir : 0 cal 
Lui expliquer pourquoi on s'est endormi : 816 cal 

AVOIR UNE DEUXIEME ERECTION 
Entre 16 et 19 ans : 12 cal 
Entrre 20 et 29 ans : 36 cal 
Entre 30 et 39 ans : 108 cal 
Entre 40 et 49 ans : 324 cal 
Entre 50 et 59 ans : 972 cal 
Après 60 ans : 2916 cal 

SE RHABILLER 
Normalement : 32 cal 
En se dépêchant : 98 cal 
En entendant son mari rentrer du bureau : 1218 cal


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'arrête pour ce soir, c'est de pire en pire;


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2005)

Q : Comment  appelle-t-on un chauffeur de corbillard ?
R : Un  pilote-décès.
_________________________________________________________________

Q  : Qu'y a-t-il entre toi et moi ?
R :  et. 
_________________________________________________________________


Q :  C'est quoi un canif ?
R : un petit  fien.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : C'est quoi une nife ?
R : c'est la maison du p'tit  fien.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Quel est le pluriel d'un coca ?
R : Des haltères (car un coca  désaltère).
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Qu'est-ce qu'une gousse d'ail jetée contre un mur qui revient ? R :
C'est  le retour du jet  d'ail.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Que dit un aveugle lorsqu'on lui donne du papier de verre ? R : putain,
c'est écrit  serré.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Comment savoir qu'on est atteint de la maladie de la vache folle ? R :
C'est quand on commence à tuer les mouches avec sa  queue.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Comment les hommes définissent-ils le mariage ?
R : Une méthode très  coûteuse pour faire laver son linge  gratuitement.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Pourquoi, lorsque qu'un bateau coule, crie-t-on "Les femmes et les
enfants d'abord ?" R : Parce qu'après, les requins n'ont plus  faim.
_______________________________________________________________


Q :  Pourquoi les marchands de savon font-ils fortune ?
R : Parce que leurs  clients les savent  honnêtes.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Savez-vous ce qui est le plus difficile dans un accouchement chez les
gitans R : C'est de faire sortir la  guitare.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : D'après Elvis, il y a deux sortes d'OVNI, vous les connaissez ? R :
L'OVNI  tender et l'OVNI  true.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Pourquoi les soeurs japonaises aiment-elles les Beatles ? R : Parce
qu'elles sont jaunes les  nonnes.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : C'est quand le Retour du Jedi ?
R : Entre le mercredaille et le  vendredaille.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Pourquoi les boîtes aux lettres à Prague sont-elles à 2 m de haut sur
les poteaux ? R : Parce que les Tchèques postent  haut.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui se déplace sous l'eau ?
R : Un choux  marin.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Deux chèvres sont sur un bateau : BABI et BABA. BABA tombe à  l'eau.
Que se passe-t-il ? R :  BABA coule et BABI  bêle.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Comment s'appelle le journal publié chaque semaine au Sahara ? R :
L'hebdromadaire.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Comment ramasse-t-on la papaye ?
R : Avec une  foufourche.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Où samedi se trouve avant vendredi ?
R : Dans le  dictionnaire.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Combien d'oeufs pouvez-vous manger à jeun ?
R : Un seul car au deuxième on  n'est plus à  jeun.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Pourquoi Dieu a-t-il créé l'orgasme ?
R : Pour que les Italiens sachent  quand il faut  s'arrêter.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Quelle est la couleur du virus de la grippe ?
R : Gris  pâle.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Que fait un crocodile quand il en rencontre un autre ?
R : Il  l'accoste.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Comment appelle-t-on un boomerang qui ne revient pas ?
R : Un  cintre.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Que s'est-il passé en 1111 ?
R : L'invasion des  Huns.
_________________________________________________________________



Q  : Comment reconnaître un lutteur sumo d'une militante féministe ? R : Le
sumo, c'est celui qui a les jambes  épilées.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Qu'est-ce qui fait 30cm et qui est blanc ?
R : Rien, tout le monde sait que  si ça fait 30 cm, c'est  noir.
_________________________________________________________________


Q  : Qu'est-ce qui fait 15,2 cm et qui excite les femmes ?
R : Un billet de 500  Euros.
_________________________________________________________________

Q  : Pourquoi les plongeurs plongent-ils toujours en arrière et jamais en
avant R : Parce que sinon ils tombent dans le  bateau.
________________________________________________________________

Q  : Je commence par un "e", je finis par un "e" et je contiens une lettre.
Qui  suis-je ? R : Une  enveloppe.
_________________________________________________________________

Q  : Qu'est-ce qui est petit, poilu, et qui roucoule au fond d'un garage ? R
:  Une portugaise qui aide son mari à garer la voiture (roucoule,
roucoule). _________________________________________________________________

Q  : Quelle est la différence entre une assiette de haricots et un pet ? R :
Entre deux et trois heures.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mai 2005)

on est pas lundi


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2005)

Vu comme j'ai (pas) bossé aujourd'hui, j'ai cru qu'on était lundi


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mai 2005)

T'inquiètes, je t'en veux pas... 

Tiens, en voici une un peu crad...
Si vous la trouvez trop dur, j'édite...

Un avion de ligne tombe dans l'eau en plein Pacifique Sud.

Trois survivants seulement: le pilote, un steward et une hôtesse. Ils
s'accrochent aux débris qui flottent. Après avoir dérivé pendant une
semaine, ils arrivent sur une île
totalement déserte.
Au bout de quelques jours, ils commencent à comprendre qu'ils ne seront
jamais secourus. La vie s'organise. Ils se construisent une cabane. La
nature généreuse leur fournit viande, fruits, eaux fraîches.
Ils sont beaux, jeunes ....

Après 1 mois, l'hôtesse se décide à parler aux deux autres:
- Écoutez, nous sommes seuls ... peut-être pour toujours.
Nous nous sommes toujours respectés, nous avons notre intimité,
tout est très chouette ...
Mais je sens que nous souffrons d'un certain manque.
je sais que vous n'osez pas en parler,
alors je le dis moi-même ... Je suis d'accord ...

Il suffit de s'arranger, par exemple, toi les jours pairs, et toi
les jours impairs. S'il y a le moindre problème, on en parle.

Enchanté d'avoir pu en parler et de s'être organisé, ils passent des
semaines fabuleuses.
Chacun a son tour, dans un respect mutuel et une attente
exemplaire,
l'un les jours pairs, l'autre les jours impairs.

Malheureusement, après deux mois, la fille attrape un virus
foudroyant
et meurt... Les deux autres sont terriblement tristes,
mais la vie se réorganise...

Au bout d'un mois, l'un des deux s'adresse à l'autre :

- Écoute vieux, le temps passe, c'est dur pour toi comme pour moi.
Alors autant en parler ...
Je suis jeune, je suis en manque, ça ne peut pas durer comme ça.
Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?

L'autre le remercie d'avoir osé en parler et tout de suite le
rassure
en lui disant que c'est la même chose pour lui.

- Tu penses comme moi alors ...

- Oui, je suis d'accord, et si ça ne va pas on en parle.

- D'accord, comment on fait ? Toi les jours pairs et moi les jours
impairs

- D'accord, on essaie.

Ils passent des semaines formidables, mais un soir, l'un des deux
dit à l'autre :

- Écoute, on a dit que si ça n'allait pas on en parlait.
Eh bien je trouve que ça ne va plus.
On est seuls, on est jeunes d'accord,
mais ce qu'on fait me gène, c'est contre nature.

- Tu me rassures dit l'autre, j'allais aussi t'en parler.
J'aimerais qu'on arrête.
De toute façon les sensations ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avant ...

- Tu es d'accord alors ?

- Oui et toi ?

- Oui ...

 - Bon ... on l'enterre alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Q  : Qu'est-ce qui est petit, poilu, et qui roucoule au fond d'un garage ? R
> :  Une portugaise qui aide son mari à garer la voiture (roucoule,
> roucoule).



Ah ! 

Et qu'est-ce qui roucoule derrière les camions sur les chantiers ?


----------



## Freelancer (4 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> 
> Et qu'est-ce qui roucoule derrière les camions sur les chantiers ?



j'avais une copine qui faisait çà    mais j'imagine que celà n'a aucun rapport


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'avais une copine qui faisait çà    mais j'imagine que celà n'a aucun rapport



et... ça rapporte


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et... ça rapporte



Ça dépend de ce que tu lances !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Trois sorcières suisses regardent trois montres suisses "Swatch". Quelle sorcière suisse regarde quelle montre suisse "Swatch" ?


Facile n'est-ce pas ?
Maintenant on essaie la même chose en Anglais !!!!!


Three Swiss witches watch three Swiss "Swatch" watches.

Which Swiss witch watches which Swiss "Swatch" watch ?


----------



## poildep (5 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Trois sorcières suisses regardent trois montres suisses "Swatch". Quelle sorcière suisse regarde quelle montre suisse "Swatch" ?
> 
> 
> Facile n'est-ce pas ?
> ...


 même avec des Rolex j'ai du mal.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> même avec des Rolex j'ai du mal.



   Quand on est défait ça le fait ça


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

on est pas lundi mais bon:

un beau mac est au bar au 5ème étage d'un bulding.
une fille déséspérer s'assoie a coté de lui et ils discute.
la fille: - non moi dans la vie rien me réusi. j ai raté mes exam' mon copain ma lacher. enfin tu vois quoi.
- oui je vois j'était comme toi avant.
-s'est pas possible!
-si si mais un jour on m'a donner se collier porte bonheur, depuis tous vas bien et rien ne peut m'arriver, regarde.
le mec se jette par la fenêtre et fait un saut périeux et retombe dans le bar.(s'est au 5 ème je rappelle)
-  non s'est pas possible.
- aller, j'en est assez profiter je te le donne.
la fille prend le collier et se jette par la fenêtre. et la booooouuum elle s'écrase.
le bar man vas voir le mec et lui dit:
franchement super man tes lourd quand tes bourré


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un classique qui me fait toujours marrer :
> Une jeune femme américaine qui vient de se faire
> larguer par son mec et qui n'a vraiment pas le moral
> fait le tour des bars pour noyer  sa déprime.
> ...




  

_et puis c'était mieux écrit ...
_


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _et puis c'était mieux écrit ...
> _




pas vue  s'est de quand?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Merci Lorna :rose:

Allez, c'est reparti, on est lundi : 

99 manières bizarres de commander une pizza par téléphone 

1.Appuyez au hasard sur les touches du téléphone et dites à la personne qui prend les commandes d'arrêter de faire ça. 
2.Commandez un Big Mac. 
3.Avant de raccrocher, dites : "Rappelez-vous que nous n'avons jamais eu cette conversation." 
4.Dites que vous avez un concurrent sur l'autre ligne et que vous prendrez l'offre la moins chère. 
5.Répondez aux questions par d'autres questions. 
6.Donnez juste votre adresse, dites "Surprenez-moi !" et raccrochez. 
7.Dites-leur de mettre la pâte au-dessus cette fois. 
8.Mettez du Metallica à fond dans la pièce. 
9.Ne dites pas quelles pizzas vous voulez. Epelez les noms. 
10.Demandez à profiter d'une promotion que font les concurrents. 
11.Demandez ce que la personne qui prend les commandes porte comme vêtements. 
12.Faites craquer vos doigts devant le micro. 
13.Dites bonjour, taisez-vous pendant cinq secondes, puis faites comme si c'était eux qui avaient appelé. 
14.Faites votre commande avec un air déterminé. S'ils vous demandent des boissons, paniquez. 
15.Dites que vous êtes déprimé et que vous voulez juste causer. 
16.Demandez des trucs exotiques comme garnitures. 
17.Changez d'accent toutes les trois secondes. 
18.Dites que vous voulez que les champignons (ou les anchois) doivent être disposés en fractale, suivant une formule que vous allez dicter. 
19.Parlez en créole. 
20.Faites comme si vous connaissiez la personne qui prend les commandes. Ne lui donnez aucun indice. 
21.Demandez à louer une pizza. 
22.Commandez dix pizzas différentes très compliquées, et annulez tout à la fin : vous avez éménagé et oublié de reprogrammer les mémoires du téléphone. 
23.Demandez si vous gardez la boîte de la pizza. Quand ils disent oui, soupirez de soulagement. 
24.Eloignez le micro du téléphone au fur et à mesure que vous parlez. Juste avant de raccrocher, rapprochez-le et hurlez "Au revoir !". 
25.Dites de bien vérifier que votre pizza est morte. 
26.Imitez la voix de la personne qui prend les commandes. 
27.Ou celle de son patron si vous la connaissez. 
28.N'utilisez pas de verbes. 
29.Quand on vous demande "vous désirez ?", répondez "oh, tout de suite ?" 
30.En fond sonore, mettez un film de guerre. 
31.Demandez si le livreur peut rester et se cacher derrière un meuble pour faire une surprise à votre femme dont c'est l'anniversaire. 
32.Dérivez la conversation vers la country-music. Ne vous laissez pas interrompre. 
33.Demandez à voir le menu. 
34.Citez Kant, Spinoza ou Platon. 
35.Demandez si le livreur aime les enfants. Même cuits. 
36.Si vous avez un répondeur à cassette, déclenchez-le dès que la pizzeria décroche. 
37.Commandez juste une part. 
38.Demandez quelle garniture s'accorde le mieux avec un Mouton-Rothschild. 
39.Au milieu de la commande, interrompez-vous quelques secondes, puis dites "Où suis-je ? Qui êtes-vous ?" 
40.Bégayez. 
41.Lors du récapitulatif final, soyez étonné, dites que vous avez dû mal vous exprimer, et changez tout. 
42.Psychanalisez la personne qui prend les commandes. 
43.Demandez quel est le numéro de téléphone. Raccrochez et recommencez. 
44.Donnez une adresse en Australie. 
45.Ou un numéro d'immeuble qui n'existe pas. 
46.Demandez combien de temps dure la garantie. 
47.Commandez deux garnitures différentes, puis dites "Non, elles se battraient !" 
48.Demandez si le livreur sait réparer les chasses d'eau. 
49.Prenez un accent asiatique, exigez une garniture en viande de doberman, et étonnez-vous que ce ne soit pas possible. 
50.Dites à la personne qui prend les commandes de dire à son patron que sa chaîne le vire. 
51.Demandez si la chaîne de production de pizza a été délocalisée ou si les pizzas sont faites en France. 
52.Mettez un film d'horreur bien hurlant en fond sonore. 
53.Ou un film porno. 
54.Utilisez des exclamations comme "Doux Jésus-Marie-Joseph" 
55.Demandez à parler à la personne qui a pris votre commande la dernière fois. 
56.Si on vous fait des suggestions, dites que vous ne vous laisserez pas impressioner. 
57.Demandez-vous tout haut si votre pittbull est rentré. 
58.Essayez de parler en buvant quelque chose. 
59.Commencez par "Mon appel chez "Pizza'Rapid", prise 1, action !" 
60.Demandez si la pizza a grandi en batterie ou au grand air. 
61.Demandez combien coûte l'entretien. 
62.Exigez un paquet cadeau. 
63.Soyez vague. 
64.Juste avant de raccrocher, ajoutez : "Avec un peu plus de xwrtrhjklm cette fois !" 
65.Après la commande, demandez-vous tout haut "Je me demande à quoi sert ce bouton sur le téléphone". Simulez l'électrocution. 
66.Commencez la conversation en donnant la date et en précisant "Ceci est peut-être mon dernier coup de fil." 
67.Demandez si on peut venir vous reprendre les pizzas pour les réchauffer si vous les laissez trop refroidir. 
68.Passez commande et dites que cette relation n'ira pas plus loin. 
69.Détectez l'aura psychique de celui qui prend les commandes. Utilisez-la à votre avantage. 
70.Demandez qu'on vous faxe les pizzas. 
71.Ou proposez de faxer votre chèque. 
72.Quand on vous demande les garnitures, donnez le nom d'une autre pizza. 
73.Apprenez à jouer un riff de blues à l'harmonica. Interrompez-vous régulièrement pour jouer. 
74.Dites à deux copains de raconter des obscénités tout haut pendant l'appel. 
75.Demandez-leur s'ils reprennent les pizzas après les sept jours légaux de réflexion pour une commande par correspondance. 
76.Dès que vous obtenez quelqu'un à l'autre bout de la ligne, dites de ne pas quitter. Posez le téléphone à côté d'une chaîne qui joue du Vivaldi. 
77.Donnez un code secret à la personne au téléphone. Pour toutes les autres commandes, refusez de commander si on ne vous le donne pas. 
78.Demandez si la pizzeria paye par Visa ou par chèque. 
79.Grommelez "il y a une bombe sous votre siège". Si on vous demande répéter, dites "c'est bon la sauce aigre". 
80.Commandez dès le début des champignons. Juste avant de raccrocher, dites "Et pas de champignons, s'il vous plaît." 
81.Exigez de parlez d'urgence au patron. Passez-lui votre commande. 
82.Quand on vous donne le prix, dites : "Houla, c'est compliqué; j'ai toujours détesté les maths." 
83.Marchandez. 
84.Demandez une pizza épaisse de 3 cm. 
85.Ou d'un diamètre de trois centimètres. 
86.Demandez si on peut vous apporter une table. 
87.Si vous avez un répondeur à cassette, déclenchez-le dès que la pizzeria décroche. Un heure plus tard, étonnez-vous que votre commande n'ait pas été honorée. 
88.Demandez si l'assurance-vie est comprise. 
89.Demandez combien de dauphins ont été tués pour faire cette pizza. 
90.Evitez de prononcer le mot "pizza"; trouvez tous les synonymes possibles. Si au bout du fil le mot est prononcé, dites "Pitié, pas ce mot !" 
91.Mettez la télé et cherchez une séquence où un coup de feu claque. Passez-la pendant la commande, et criez "Aaahh !!" quand le coup part. 
92.Dites que le livreur n'a pas à avoir peur du crocodile ou du boa. 
93.Demandez une pizza fumée. 
94.Demandez le nom de celui que vous avez au bout de la ligne. Plus tard, rappelez et dites "Bonjour, Monsieur Untel, c'est le service de réveil. Il est ( heure ), bonne journée." Raccrochez. 
95.Demandez si la pizza a été abattue sans soufrance. 
96.Commandez les garnitures lesplus compliquées, et demandez ce que veut dire "tomate". 
97.Demandez des délais de paiement pour une pizza. 
98.Demandez si on peut commander par Internet. Si on vous dit non, dites "Tant pis, je mangerai pas de pizza ce soir." Raccrochez. 
99.Demandez que les anchois forment un "Bon Anniversaire !"


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Un mec se réveille en enfer et tire légèrement la gueule.
 Satan passe par la et l'interpelle :
Satan : " Salut toi ! Pourquoi tu fais la gueule ? "
 Le mec : " Eh bien, premièrement je suis MORT et deuxièmement je  suis en
 enfer ... y a pas de quoi se réjouir ? "

 Satan : " Bof, tu sais, c'est pas mal ici-bas ... tu fumes ? "
 Le mec : " Quelle question, bien sur ! "
 Satan : " Alors tu vas aimer les lundis car pendant toute la journée
On  fume
 des cigares, des clopes, des stump ... sans devoir se soucier du cancer....
 on est déjà morts ! "
 Le mec : " Ouais, pas mal ... "

 Satan : " Tu bois ? "
 Le mec : " Bien sur ... "
 Satan : " Alors tu vas aimer les mardis car pendant toute la journée on picole du pinard, de la goutte, de la bière ... puis on vomit et on continue a boire sans se soucier de la cirrhose .. on est déjà morts!"
 Le mec : " Ah, pas mal le début de la semaine .. "

 Satan : " Tu bouffes ? "
 Le mec : " Comme un porc "
 Satan : " Alors tu vas te régaler les mercredis car pendant toute la journée
 on s'empiffre de gras, de desserts, de viandes, ... sans se soucier du cholestérol ... on est déjà morts ! "
 Le mec : " Aaah, de mieux en mieux ... "

 Satan : " Tu te drogues ? "
 Le mec : " Régulièrement ... "
 Satan : " Alors les jeudis c'est pour toi, on a tout ici herbe, poudre,
 seringues, .... on se pique sans se soucier d'une overdose ... on  est déjà morts ! "
 Le mec : " Ouaiiis, super l'endroit, je ne croyais pas que c'était  si cool
 en enfer... "
 Satan : " T'es pédé ? "
 Le mec : " Non... "
 Satan : " Ouuuuuu, alors toi, tu ne vas pas aimer les vendredis... "


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

En l'an 60 000 avant Jésus Christ, les chiens étaient la race dominante sur le monde. Ce jour là, lors d'un sommet de l'OCU (Organisation des Canins Unis), toute les races étaient représentées. La race Cocker présidait la scéance du jour et animait les débats. 

Losque soudain, dans l'assemblée. Un Prrooooouuut se fit entendre. L'assemblée était choquée par ce bruit et une odeur immonde inonda la salle. Le conseil de sécurité demanda alors au coupable de se dénoncer. Personne ne se désigna. Alors, une grande enquète, certainement la plus importante de tous les temps, se mit en route. 

Vous trouvez ça bizare ? Improbable ? Une preuve que c'est vrai: quand deux chiens se rencontrent, ils se reniflent toujours le cul 32000 ans après pour trouver le coupable !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Admirez comme les hommes savent perdre avec classe et dignité: 
Un soldat en poste en Irak a récemment reçu une lettre de sa petite-amie, aux Etats-Unis. 
Elle disait ceci: 
"Cher Ricky, Je ne peux pas poursuivre notre relation. 
La distance entre nous est simplement trop grande. 
Je dois admettre que je t'ai trompé deux fois depuis que tu es parti, et cela n'est juste pour aucun de nous. Je suis désolée. 
Merci de me renvoyer la photo de moi que je t'avais adressée." 
Bises. 
Becky 

Le soldat, à qui ça avait fait mal, a demandé à ses collègues de lui donner autant de photos que possible de leurs petites-amies, soeurs, ex, tantes, cousines, etc... 
A la photo de Becky, il ajouta toutes les photos de jolies filles fournies par ses copains. 
Il y avait 57 photos dans cette enveloppe... avec ce petit mot: 
" Chère Becky, Je suis désolé, mais je ne me souviens pas de qui tu es. 
Merci de prendre ta photo dans la pile, et de me renvoyer les autres." 
Bien à toi. 
Ricky


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Un homme vole dans une montgolfière, et réalise soudainement qu'il s'est perdu. Il descend un peu pour essayer de se repérer, et, oh joie, voit un individu dans un champ. Il continue sa descente et crie :  

- Pardon, pouvez-vous me dire ou je me trouve ?  

L'homme lui répond : 

- Et bien vous êtes dans une montgolfière à gaz, en vol stationnaire à 10 mètres au-dessus de ce champ de maïs. 

- Vous, vous êtes un ingénieur, répond l'aéronaute. 

- Oui. Comment le savez-vous ? 

- C'est facile : tout ce que vous m'avez dit est techniquement exact, mais ça n'est d'aucune utilité à personne.  

- Et vous, vous êtes un manager, réplique l'ingénieur.  

- Oui. Comment le savez vous ? 

- C'est facile : vous ne savez ni ou vous êtes, ni ou vous allez, et vous vous attendez à ce que je vous le dise. En fait, vous êtes dans la même situation qu'avant notre rencontre, mais à présent, c'est de ma faute.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Il était une fois?  
Il était une fois, la Belle au bois dormant, Tom Pouce et Quasimodo qui bavardaient ensemble. La Belle au bois dormant dit : 
- Je crois que je suis la plus belle femme du monde. 
Et Tom Pouce poursuit : 
- Je dois être la plus petite personne au monde. 
Et Quasimodo rajoute : 
- Il faut absolument que je sois la plus laide personne au monde. 
Alors les trois décidèrent d'aller au bureau du Guiness Book des records mondiaux pour vérifier leurs dires. La Belle au bois dormant sortit la première en ayant l'air absolument heureuse. 
- C'est officiel, dit-elle, JE SUIS la plus belle femme du monde ! 
Tom Pouce sortit ensuite d'un air triomphant. 
- Je SUIS officiellement la plus petite personne du monde ! 
Un peu plus tard, Quasimodo sortit l'air vexé et demanda : 
- Quelqu'un peut me dire qui est cette Camilla Parker Bowles ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

C'est Jesus, avec ses douze apotres, au bord d'un lac. Il dit a ses apotres : "Maintenant, on va aller de l'autre cote du lac". Et il se met a marcher sur l'eau. La, tout les apotres le suivent en marchant sur l'eau. Et, en dernier, Judas n'arrive pas a croire tout cela. Il part en dernier, essaie de marcher sur l'eau, mais il coule. Il crie : - " au secours, les gars, je sais pas nager" Et la, Saint Pierre se retourne et lui dit : - " Arretes de deconner, Judas, et fais comme tout le monde, marches sur les pierres !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

"Les offres d'emplois sont souvent obscures et difficiles à décoder. Voici une traduction libre.  

 Joignez-vous à une entreprise dynamique, en pleine expansion.  
(On n'aura pas le temps de te donner de formation, va falloir que tu te débrouilles tout seul, pis vite!)  

Le candidat doit être capable de respecter les échéances.  
(Ça fait longtemps qu'on aurait dû engager quelqu'un, mais on était trop débordé. Tu vas être 6 mois en retard dans ton travail en arrivant.)  

Doit être disponible pour faire un peu temps supplémentaire.  
(Un peu le lundi soir, un peu le mardi soir, un peu le mercredi soir, un peu le jeudi soir, un peu le vendredi soir et un peu les week-ends).  

Tâches variées.  
(On cherche un bouche-trous. N'importe qui dans le bureau peut te donner des ordres et te dire quoi faire.)  

Doit être minutieux.  
(Nous n'avons aucun contrôle de qualité mais si on a un problème, ce sera de ta faute.)  

Cherchons des candidats désirant faire carrière dans notre entreprise.  
(Si t'es une fille, tu dois être célibataire, sans enfants et tu ne dois pas en vouloir.)  

Envoyez votre CV. Aucun appel ou visite SVP.  
(Ça donne rien d'appliquer, on a déjà comblé le poste avec un parent ou ami du patron. On fait une offre d'emploi juste pour faire semblant que n'importe qui aurait pu être engagé. On veut pas avoir de problèmes avec les normes du travail ni le syndicat.)  

Nous recherchons un candidat avec expérience variée.  
(Tu vas remplacer trois personnes.)  

Doit posséder une bonne capacité de résolution de problèmes.  
(Notre compagnie n'a aucune structure et tu seras constamment dans les problèmes.)  

Aptitude à diriger requises.  
(Tu auras les responsabilités d'un directeur avec la paye et la reconnaissance d'un stagiaire.)  

Doit posséder de bonnes capacités de communication.  
(Lorsque le boss te demande quelque chose, tu dois être capable de deviner ce qu'il veut vraiment.)"


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Celle là, je l'aime bien : 

Un  chômeur postule pour un poste de déboucheur de chiottes chez Microsoft. Le DRH lui fait passer un  entretien, puis un test (avec une ventouse toute neuve), et lui dit : 

"Tu es engagé ; donne-moi  ton e-mail et je t'enverrai le formulaire à  remplir, ainsi que la date et  l'heure auxquelles tu devras te présenter pour commencer ton travail." 

L'homme, désespéré,  répond qu'il ne possède pas d'ordinateur et encore moins d'e-mail. 

Le DRH lui dit alors  qu'il est désolé, mais que s'il n'a pas d'e-mail, cela signifie que  virtuellement il n'existe pas, et, comme il n'existe pas, il ne peut avoir le  job. Il est bien dans la m...e ! 

L'homme sort,  désespéré, sans savoir que faire, avec seulement 10 dollars en poche. Alors il décide d'aller  au supermarché et d'acheter une caisse de 10 kilos de tomates. Il fait donc du porte à  porte pour vendre ses tomates au kilo, et, en moins de deux heures, réussit à  doubler son capital. Il répète l'opération  encore trois fois et revient chez lui avec 60 dollars. 

Alors, il réalise qu'il  pourrait survivre de cette manière. Il part de chez lui tous les jours plus tôt  et revient chez lui plus tard, et ainsi triple ou quadruple son argent chaque jour. 

Peu de temps après, il  achète une charrette, puis l'échange contre un camion et peu de temps après, se  retrouve avec une petite flotte de véhicules de livraison. 

Au bout de 5 ans, l'homme  est propriétaire d'un des plus grandes sociétés distributrices alimentaires des  États-Unis. Il pense alors au futur  de sa famille, et décide de prendre une assurance-vie. Il appelle un assureur de  renom, choisit un plan d'assurance et, la conversation terminée, l'assureur lui  demande son e-mail pour lui envoyer la proposition. 

L'homme dit alors  qu'il n'a pas d'e-mail.  

"Curieux, lui dit l'assureur, vous n'avez pas d'e-  mail et vous êtes arrivé Imaginez ce que vous  seriez si vous aviez un e-mail ???!!!" 

L'homme réfléchit et  répond :  
"Je serais en train de déboucher les chiottes chez Microsoft ! " 

Morale de l'histoire  n°1 :                 
Internet ne  solutionne pas ta vie 

Morale de l'histoire  n°2 :        
Si tu n'as pas d'e-mail et que tu travailles  beaucoup, tu peux devenir millionnaire. 

Morale de l'histoire  n°3 :         
Si tu as reçu ce message par e-mail, il est  évident que tu es plus proche d'un déboucheur de chiottes que d'un millionnaire...  )


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Désolé :rose: 

Une  blonde, se nommant Barbara, joue à "Qui veut  gagner des millions". 

Jean-Pierre,  l'animateur : 
- Barbara,  vous avez gagné 300  000 euros ; il ne vous reste plus qu'une seule  question. Cette  prochaine question peut vous permettre de gagner le million, mais, si  vous  vous trompez, vous retomberez à 48 000 euros. 

Vous  pouvez toutefois  vous arrêter maintenant et repartir avec les 300'000 euros. 
Que  faites-vous  ? 

Barbara  : 
- Je  continue. 

Jean-Pierre  : 
- Pour  un  million d'euros, voici donc la quinzième et dernière question : Lequel  de  ces oiseaux, ne fait pas son propre nid ? Est-ce  : 

A.  Le  merle 
B. Le  moineau 
C. Le  coucou 
D. La  grive. 

Rappelez-vous,  Barbara,  cette question vaut 1 million. 

Barbara  : 
- C'est  le  coucou. 

Jean-Pierre  : 
- En  êtes-vous sûre ? Rappelez-vous : Vous  pouvez repartir  avec 300'000 euros ou  jouer... 

Barbara  : 
-  Je  veux jouer ; c'est le coucou. 

Jean-Pierre  : 
-  Etes-vous absolument  certaine ? 

Barbara  : 
-  Absolument ! 

Jean-Pierre  : 
-  C'est  votre dernier mot ? 

Barbara  : 
- Oui,  c'est mon dernier  mot 

Jean-Pierre  : 
- Barbara,  vous aviez 300 000 euros et, à la  dernière question, vous avez  répondu "C. Le coucou". Ooooouuuuuuuiiiiiis, c'est la  bonne réponse vous avez  gagné le  million d'euros ! Public, applaudissez notre gagnante... 

Ce  soir-là,  Barbara appela son amie Carole et elles  décidèrent d'aller boire un  verre de  champagne pour célébrer cette  victoire. 

Carole  demanda  alors à Barbara : 
- Dis-moi,  d'où savais-tu que le  coucou ne construisait pas son propre  nid ? 

- Mais  t'es con ou quoi? , répondit Barbara,  tout le  monde sait que  les coucous vivent dans des  horloges ........


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Deux potes se rencontrent dans la rue, et l'un d'eux porte deux grosses boites en carton. 
- Mais qu'est ce que tu fais avec ça demande l'autre ? 
Il ouvre la première et son pote découvre une Mite énorme. 
- Et dans la seconde qu'est ce qu'il y à ? 
Il l'ouvre et son pote découvre un Génie. 
- Ben fait un voeux !! 
- Je voudrais un Milliard !! 
Et il se retrouve avec un Billard a ses pieds. 
- Mais il à un problème d'audition ton génie, je lui avais demandé un Milliard et non un Billard !!! 
- Parceque tu crois que moi je lui avait demandé une grosse Mite ???


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Je vous assure, je n'ai rien contre les blondes... (C'est vrai en plus)

Un policier intercepte une voiture. Il s'approche du véhicule et remarque qu'il y a 5 blondes assise à l'avant de la voiture et une seule à l'arrière. 
La conductrice blonde descend la fenêtre et demande : 
- Oui monsieur l'agent, qu'y a-t-il ? 
- Euh, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi vous êtes 5 à l'avant et que la dame est seule derrière ?  
Vexée, la blonde assise à l'arrière crie : 
- Ben quoi !!! Vous voyez bien qu'il n'y a plus de place devant !!! 


Pourquoi les blondes n'aiment-elles pas la soupe en sachet? 
Car elles n'arrivent jamais à mettre assez d'eau dans le sachet.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Allez, pour me faire pardonner : 

Un homme, c'est comme une pomme:  
On trouve difficilement son coeur, c'est plein de pépins et ça a trop souvent une toute petite queue


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, une dernière et j'arrête : 

Tous les nombres impaires sont premiers.

Mathématicien : 1 n'est pas premier par définition, tout le monde sait ça. L'affirmation est fausse. 

Physicien : 1 est premier, 3 est premier, 5 est premier, 7 est premier, 9 n'est pas premier. En première approximation, l'affirmation est vraie. 

Chimiste : 1 est premier, 3 est premier, 5 est premier, 7 est premier. L'affirmation est vraie. 

Informaticien : 1 est premier, 3 est premier, 5 est premier, 7 est premier, 9 n'est pas premier, 9 n'est pas premier, 9 n'est pas premier, ... .


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

Désolé, on n'est pas lundi, mais celle ci me plait bien : 

Trois chauves souris vampires sont dans une grotte. La première s'en va puis revient 5 minutes plus tard avec du sang sur sa dent droite. 
La seconde, en voyant ce sang, a aussi envie de manger ; elle s'en va puis revient avec du sang plein les dents. 
La troisième qui dormait se réveille en sentant la bonne odeur de sang frais. 
Elle demande aux 2 autres : "dites les filles, où avez vous trouvé tout ce sang ? 
- En sortant de la grotte à droite. 
Elle y va et revient 3 heures après, la figure pleine de sang. 
-Tu as du en trouver, tu es allée où ?Lui demandent les 2 autres, un peu jalouses. 
-Vous voyez l'arbre là-bas ? 
-Oui, bien sur ! 
-Et bien moi, je ne l'ai pas vu !


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Ca fait longtemps...
Et Hier, j'avais une migraine, donc, voici quelques blagounettes  :

Un couple célèbre son 50ème anniversaire de mariage. Leur tranquillité a
toujours été le sujet de conversation dans leur village. On disait :
- Quel couple pacifique et amoureux.
Un journaliste local décide donc de faire un reportage sur ce couple, afin
de connaître le secret de leur bonheur.
- Eh bien, ça remonte à notre voyage de noce, explique le mari. Nous
visitions le Grand Canyon et avons décidé de le traverser à dos d'âne. Nous
n'avions pas encore parcouru une grande distance que l'âne de ma femme a
trébuché. Ma femme, sur un ton tranquille, a dit :
- Première fois.
Elle a fait se relever l'âne et nous avons continué. Après une courte
distance l'âne trébuche de nouveau. Une fois de plus, ma femme, sur un ton
tranquille, dit :
- Seconde fois.
Elle a encore fait se relever l'âne et nous sommes repartis. Nous n'avions
pas fait la moitié d'un mile que l'âne trébuche pour une 3ème fois.
Tranquillement, ma femme a sorti un pistolet de sa bourse et a tué l'âne.
C'est alors que je me suis fâché et que je lui ai dit ce que je pensais de
la façon dont elle avait traité cette pauvre bête, quand soudain, elle m'a
regardé et m'a dit d'une voix tranquille :
- Première fois.
Depuis ce jour, nous vivons heureux !


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

La maîtresse d'école raconte un conte célèbre pour initier ses élèves de
six ans à la littérature classique.
Au programme du jour : les trois petits cochons. Elle commence:
- Il était une fois trois petits cochons qui voulait construire leur
maison. Le premier petit cochon avait décidé de bâtir une maison en paille.
Les enfants sont fascinés, et la maîtresse poursuit :
- Se promenant sur la route, le premier petit cochon croise un brave paysan
qui pousse une brouette. Dans cette brouette, il y a plusieurs bottes de
paille. Le petit cochon n'hésite pas et lui demande s'il peut les acheter.
La maîtresse s'arrête et, question de vérifier si les enfants suivent bien,
elle leur demande:
- D'après vous, que va répondre le paysan ?
Le petit Benoît lève la main et dit :
- Moi j'pense qui va dire: "Aaaaaah ! Un cochon qui parle !!!"


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Chaque matin, un homme assiste, depuis son bureau, à une scène incroyable.
Dans la cabine téléphonique, juste en face, un Italien arrive, se coiffe et
entre dans la cabine.
Il décroche le téléphone et, sans mettre de pièce ni de carte, parle puis
raccroche.
Un jour, l'homme se décide à lui demander ce qu'il fait ainsi tous les
matins.
 Et l'Italien lui réplique :
 "Ma, mi faccio bello... Yé décroche il telefono et ye dis : Chi è il piu
bello ? Il répond toujours : tu, tu, tu.."

PS : je le répète, ça reste des blagues. Si elles vous offusquent, je m'en excuse bien bas


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

" ICI, ON FAIT DES PIPES MARTINIQUAISES "

Les 3 copains sont intrigués, et l'un dit à ses 2 amis :
* J'ai envie d'essayer, je ne connais pas.
* OK, tu vas, et nous t'attendons au bistrot d'à-côté.
* Il entre donc dans l'établissement, où il s'enquiert des tarifs.
On lui propose la pipe à 15, 20 ou 30 euros. il choisit la pipe à 15
Euros.
* Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, les yeux en roue
libre. Il se dirige vers ses 2 copains.
* Alors, demande l'un deux.
* Extra.
* Oui, mais encore ?
* La fille coupe un ananas en rondelle, elle l'évide à la taille du
pénis, et elle te fait une pipe d'enfer, en terminant par manger la
rondelle
d'ananas ! GENIAL !
* Un des copains :
* J'y vais aussi.
* Il entre dans l'établissement, et choisit la pipe à 20 euros.
Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, lui aussi avec les
yeux en roue libre. Il se dirige vers ses 2 comparses.
* Alors ?
* Extra, et plus encore.
* Oui, mais ?
* Bien, la fille coupe un ananas en rondelle, elle l'évide à la taille
du pénis, et elle t'enduit le pénis de crème chantilly, qu'elle lèche,
elle te
fait une pipe d'enfer, en terminant par manger la rondelle d'ananas !
* HYPER-GENIAL !
* Le troisième :
* J'y vais aussi.
* Il entre dans l'établissement, et choisit la pipe à 30 euros.
Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, tout courant, en
se reboutonnant.
* Il court vers ses 2 copains.
* Alors ? demandent-ils.
* Comme vous l'avez dit, elle a pris un ananas, l'a évidé, m'a enduit le
pénis de crème chantilly. Mais là, j'ai eu peur.....
* Comment ? demandent les 2 copains.
* C'est quand elle a pris la bouteille de rhum et la boîte d'allumettes.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Les profs de l'école privée St Charles organisent un séminaire. Pour
économiser ils vont être logés par deux.
Personne ne veut partager sa chambre avec M. Boudreaux parce qu'il ronfle
très fort.
Les autres professeurs trouvent que ce ne serait pas sympa de désigner un
seul pour partager sa chambre,
aussi ils décident de tirer au sort leur ordre de partage.
M. Fontenot, le prof de S.V.T., passe la première nuit avec lui et arrive
au petit déjeuner les cheveux hirsutes et les yeux injectés.
Ils lui disent:" Eh, Fontenot, qu'est-ce qui t'est arrivé?"
Il leur répond : "Les mecs, comme Boudreaux ronfle très fort, j'ai gardé
l'oeil ouvert toute la nuit....."
La nuit suivante c'est le tour de Guidry, le prof de lettres. Au matin,
mêmes cheveux hirsutes, mêmes yeux injectés.
Ils lui disent: "Oh, Guidry, que s'est-il passé? Tu as une mine horrible!"
Il répond :" Eh bien, Boudreaux  ronfle comme un poêle. J'ai gardé l'oeil
ouvert toute la nuit !"
La troisième nuit, arrive le tour de M. Breaux, le prof de gym. Le matin
suivant il arrive au petit-déjeuner frais et dispos.
"Bonjour à tous." dit-il.
Tous se frottent les yeux, incrédules!
Ils lui disent :"Ben, comment ça s'est passé?"
Il leur dit, "Eh bien, nous nous sommes préparés pour aller au lit.....
Je suis allé border Boudreaux dans son lit et je l'ai embrassé pour lui
souhaiter bonne nuit.....
Du coup,il a gardé les yeux ouverts toute la nuit ! ! ! !."


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Réunion Tupairouare

Au cours d'une réunion Tupperware, après quelques Martini, trois jeunes femmes en viennent à discuter de leurs maris respectifs. En rigolant, la première, un peu bourrée dit:
- Moi je le surnomme "Le dentiste" parce que personne ne peut me remplir les cavités comme lui!
- Moi je le surnomme "Le mineur", dit la deuxième en rigolant, parce que personne ne sait se servir de son manche comme lui!

Elles regardent alors la troisième qui n'ose pas prendre la parole.
- Et toi alors? lui demandent-elles, tu ne donnes pas de surnom à ton mari?
- Si, si, dit-elle enfin, je l'appelle "Le facteur"...
- Pourquoi donc le facteur?
- Parce que quand il met le paquet, la moitié du temps, c'est dans la mauvaise boite.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Allez, on est lundi    


Un patient gravement malade est à l'hôpital. La famille est réunie 
dans la salle d'attente. Un médecin entre, fatigué et dit, désolé :


" Je vous apporte de mauvaises nouvelles. L'unique chance de 
survie est une greffe de cerveau. C'est une opération expérimentale, très risquée 
et dont les frais seront totalement à votre charge. "
La famille reste abasourdie.
Un des membres demande : " Combien coûte un cerveau ? "
" Ça dépend, répond le médecin, 5000 Euro pour un cerveau d'homme, 
200 Euro un cerveau de femme... "
Alors un long moment de silence s'installe. Les hommes de la 
famille se retiennent de rire et évitent de regarder les femmes.
Un curieux ose quand même poser la question : " Docteur,pourquoi 
une telle différence de prix ? "
Le docteur sourit face à une telle question, puis répond :
"Les cerveaux de femme coûtent moins cher, car ce sont les seuls à 
avoir été utilisés ! "


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Le petit Thomas demande à sa maîtresse s'il peut lui parler après le cours. 
Elle accepte.
Alors, que veux-tu me dire Thomas ?
Je pense être trop intelligent pour rester dans cette classe, je m'embête
Je voudrais passer directement au lycée. 
Sur ce, le directeur, informé, demande à Thomas s'il veut bien passer des tests. 
Thomas accepte sans hésiter et le directeur commence le test.

Voyons voir Thomas : 3 X 4
Douze !

Et 6 X 6 ?
Trente six, monsieur le directeur.

Capitale du Japon ?
Tokyo !

Le test continue pendant une demi-heure. 
Thomas ne fait aucune erreur !
Sa prof demande si elle peut à son tour lui poser quelques questions.

Bon, Thomas, la vache, elle en a 4 et moi j'en ai 2, qu'est ce que c'est ?
Les jambes, madame.

Correct, qu'est-ce qu'on trouve dans tes pantalons et pas dans les miens ?
Le directeur s'étonne de la question...
Des poches, madame.

Bien Thomas, qu'est-ce que les hommes et les femmes ont en plein milieu et qui est en double ?
Le directeur se prépare à intervenir lorsque Thomas répond : 
Les deux M, madame.

Où est-ce que les femmes ont les poils les plus frisés ?
En Afrique, Madame ! répond le gamin sans hésiter.

Qu'est-ce qui est mou mais qui, avec les mains d'une femme, devient dur?
Le directeur ouvre grands les yeux mais avant qu'il ait pu dire quoi que ce soit, Thomas répond :
Le vernis à ongles, Madame.

Qu'est-ce que les hommes et nous avons au milieu des jambes ?
Les genoux !

Bien, et qu'est-ce qu'une femme mariée a de plus large qu'une femme célibataire ?
Le directeur n'en croit pas ses oreilles !
Le lit, madame.

Qu'elle est la partie de mon corps qui est souvent la plus humide
Votre langue, madame.

Quel mot commençant par la lettre C... désigne quelque chose qui peut-être humide ou sec et que les hommes aiment regarder ?
Le directeur frise la crise d'apoplexie.
Le ciel ! affirme Thomas.

Le directeur soufflant, transpirant comme un sauvage, décide d'arrêter le test et s'exclame :

Ce n'est pas au lycée que je vais t'envoyer ...... mais directement à l'université ! 
Même moi, je l'aurais raté ce test.

Morale de l'histoire : c'est avec l'âge que l'on devient pervers. 


Et c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit  )


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

très sympa la 2e


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je l'ai deja posté celle ci, mais pas ici  : 
Un jour lors d'une merveilleuse après-midi de printemps, un grand match de
championnat oppose les insectes aux animaux.
Les deux équipes rentrent sur le terrain, la foule est en délire.
Le match commence et bien évidemment les insectes se font menés par
les
animaux.
Centre du Rhino, petit pont de la girafe, tête de l'hippopotame c'est
le
but.
Les supporters des animaux crient :"Pour les animaux Hip hip hip
hourra
!!!! Allez les animaux !!!!"
Les supporters des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes panpanpan,Le
mille-pattes panpanpan, Le mille-pattes panpanpan!!!!"


> Le match continu et c'est un vrai massacre pour les insectes.
> Centre du Lion, petit pont de la singe, tête du Zébu, c'est le
buuuuutttttt.
> Les supporters des animaux crient :"Pour les animaux Hip hip hip hourra
!!!! Allez les animaux !!!!"
> Les supporters des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes panpanpan,Le
mille-pattes panpanpan, Le mille-pattes panpanpan!!!!"


> Au bout de 88 minutes de jeu les animaux ménent 5 à 0  > Les supporters
des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes, le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss!!!!"


> Et là, l'entraîneur demande un changement. Le numéro 10 sort et qui
rentre ? Le mille-pattes.
> La foule est en délire. Voilà que les insectes font la Ola. C'est une
véritable ovation pour le mille-pattes.
> Le voilà qu'il entre sur terrain, il prend le ballon et en 2 minutes il
inscrit 6 buts.
> L'arbitre donne le coup de sifflet final les insectes remportent le > match
6 à 5.
> Les supporters des insectes crient : "pour le mille-pattes Hip hip hip
hourra, le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss!!!!!"


> Alors que les joueurs rentrent au vestiaire, Le Président du club des
insectes, intercepte l'entraîneur et lui dit :
> "Dis-moi, Maurice, la prochaine fois fais-le rentrer avant  le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss"


> Et là Maurice répond :
> "Ca se voit que c'est pas toi qui lui attache toutes les chaussures!!!!"


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

La maîtresse d'école raconte un conte célèbre pour initier ses élèves de
six ans à la littérature classique.
Au programme du jour : les trois petits cochons. Elle commence:
- Il était une fois trois petits cochons qui voulait construire leur
maison. Le premier petit cochon avait décidé de bâtir une maison en paille.
Les enfants sont fascinés, et la maîtresse poursuit :
- Se promenant sur la route, le premier petit cochon croise un brave paysan
qui pousse une brouette. Dans cette brouette, il y a plusieurs bottes de
paille. Le petit cochon n'hésite pas et lui demande s'il peut les acheter.
La maîtresse s'arrête et, question de vérifier si les enfants suivent bien,
elle leur demande:
- D'après vous, que va répondre le paysan ?
Le petit Benoît lève la main et dit :
- Moi j'pense qui va dire: "Aaaaaah ! Un cochon qui parle !!!"


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

c'est Monique et Germaine, 2 vieilles paysannes, qui s'en vont ramasser
les patates dans les champs. Soudain Monique sort de la terre humide, 2
grosses patates et dit " Vindiou, on dirait les couilles du Robert !!"
Germaine, étonnée par la taille des féculents : " oooohhh aussi grosses
??"
et Marie :" Non aussi sales !!"


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

" ICI, ON FAIT DES PIPES MARTINIQUAISES "

Les 3 copains sont intrigués, et l'un dit à ses 2 amis :
* J'ai envie d'essayer, je ne connais pas.
* OK, tu vas, et nous t'attendons au bistrot d'à-côté.
* Il entre donc dans l'établissement, où il s'enquiert des tarifs.
On lui propose la pipe à 15, 20 ou 30 euros. il choisit la pipe à 15
Euros.
* Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, les yeux en roue
libre. Il se dirige vers ses 2 copains.
* Alors, demande l'un deux.
* Extra.
* Oui, mais encore ?
* La fille coupe un ananas en rondelle, elle l'évide à la taille du
pénis, et elle te fait une pipe d'enfer, en terminant par manger la
rondelle
d'ananas ! GENIAL !
* Un des copains :
* J'y vais aussi.
* Il entre dans l'établissement, et choisit la pipe à 20 euros.
Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, lui aussi avec les
yeux en roue libre. Il se dirige vers ses 2 comparses.
* Alors ?
* Extra, et plus encore.
* Oui, mais ?
* Bien, la fille coupe un ananas en rondelle, elle l'évide à la taille
du pénis, et elle t'enduit le pénis de crème chantilly, qu'elle lèche,
elle te
fait une pipe d'enfer, en terminant par manger la rondelle d'ananas !
* HYPER-GENIAL !
* Le troisième :
* J'y vais aussi.
* Il entre dans l'établissement, et choisit la pipe à 30 euros.
Quelques temps plus tard, il sort de l'établissement, tout courant, en
se reboutonnant.
* Il court vers ses 2 copains.
* Alors ? demandent-ils.
* Comme vous l'avez dit, elle a pris un ananas, l'a évidé, m'a enduit le
pénis de crème chantilly. Mais là, j'ai eu peur.....
* Comment ? demandent les 2 copains.
* C'est quand elle a pris la bouteille de rhum et la boîte d'allumettes.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

C'est la fete aujourd'hui, j'en ai reçu tout plein!!!!

  Un américain part en vacances en Israel avec sa femme et sa belle mére.
Pendant le séjour , la belle mère décéde. Les pompes funébres
indiquent à l'américain et sa femme qu'un rapatriement coute 5000
dollars alors que l'enterrement sur place coute 100 dollars.
L'américain opte sans hésiter pour le rapatriement. Les pompes
funébres insistent et indiquent que le prix inclut une cérémonie en
grande pompe. L'américain ne change pas d'avis.
Une fois dans leur hotel , sa femme s'adresse à lui :
' chérie , je suis contente que tu es choisi le rapatriement plus
onéreux, c'est vraiment une marque d'amour pour maman '
Son mari lui rétorque :
'Ici ils ont enterré un certain Jésus il y a 2000 ans et il est
revenu sur Terre, je ne voulais prendre aucun risque avec ta mère!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Une petite dernière (pour le moment  ) :


Les profs de l'école privée St Charles organisent un séminaire. Pour
économiser ils vont être logés par deux.
Personne ne veut partager sa chambre avec M. Boudreaux parce qu'il ronfle
très fort.
Les autres professeurs trouvent que ce ne serait pas sympa de désigner un
seul pour partager sa chambre,
aussi ils décident de tirer au sort leur ordre de partage.
M. Fontenot, le prof de S.V.T., passe la première nuit avec lui et arrive
au petit déjeuner les cheveux hirsutes et les yeux injectés.
Ils lui disent:" Eh, Fontenot, qu'est-ce qui t'est arrivé?"
Il leur répond : "Les mecs, comme Boudreaux ronfle très fort, j'ai gardé
l'oeil ouvert toute la nuit....."
La nuit suivante c'est le tour de Guidry, le prof de lettres. Au matin,
mêmes cheveux hirsutes, mêmes yeux injectés.
Ils lui disent: "Oh, Guidry, que s'est-il passé? Tu as une mine horrible!"
Il répond :" Eh bien, Boudreaux  ronfle comme un poêle. J'ai gardé l'oeil
ouvert toute la nuit !"
La troisième nuit, arrive le tour de M. Breaux, le prof de gym. Le matin
suivant il arrive au petit-déjeuner frais et dispos.
"Bonjour à tous." dit-il.
Tous se frottent les yeux, incrédules!
Ils lui disent :"Ben, comment ça s'est passé?"
Il leur dit, "Eh bien, nous nous sommes préparés pour aller au lit.....
Je suis allé border Boudreaux dans son lit et je l'ai embrassé pour lui
souhaiter bonne nuit.....
Du coup,il a gardé les yeux ouverts toute la nuit ! ! ! !."


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

la 682, c'est déjà la 672... T'as cru que tu pouvais m'avoir comme ça ?


----------



## deadlocker (13 Juin 2005)

Je préfère de loin la première de cette page


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Désolé, je n'ai aucune mémoire... :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

allez, un pot pourri pour me faire pardonner le doublon  :
Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui sort d'une boulangerie avec une
baguette de pain ? Un agenda, car c'est un petit qu'a le pain
_________________________________________________> >
Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une radio sur l'épaule? Un slip,
car c'est un petit qu'a le son.
______________________________________________
Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui vient d'acheter un étang? Un
mollusque, car c'est un petit qu'a la mare.
__________________________________________
Comment appelle-t-on un nain dans un bar?
Un supplice, car c'est un petit qu'a le verre.
___________________________________________
Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une camera?
Un brûlé, car c'est un petit qu'a le ciné.
______________________________________________
Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui sort des WC ?
Un expresso, car c'est un petit qu'a fait.
______________________________________________
Deux gays fêtent leur 1 an de PACS:
Ce soir c'est Champagne-vaseline
Mince, on n'a plus de vaseline....
Alors ce sera Champagne - Cul sec !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Allez, une nouvelle couche...
je vais essayer de pas faire de doublon comme la dernière fois :rose:


C'est au dîner que ça se passe, la fille adolescente demande à sa maman

- Maman, combien de types de pénis existe-t-il ?



La mère, surprise, répond, regardant le mari (dans la cinquantaine):

- Eh bien, heu... ma fille, chez l'homme, ça passe toujours par trois

phases:

... À vingt ans, le pénis de l'homme en érection est dur comme un

chêne.

... Entre trente et quarante ans, c'est comme le bambou, flexible mais

sûr.

... À cinquante, il devient un sapin de Noël.



Le Père:

- Un sapin de Noël ?!



La Mère:

- Oui, tout sec, avec des boules qui pendouillent pour la décoration.



Le fils alors demande au père :

- Et les seins des femmes, papa, combien de types de seins existe-t-il?



Le père, déjà fâché, répond :

- Eh bien, mon fils, il en existe trois types aussi.

... À vingt ans, les seins d'une femme sont comme des melons, bien

ronds et

bien fermes.

... Entre trente et quarante, ils sont comme des poires, encore

agréables

même si leur forme laisse à désirer.

... Après cinquante ans, ils deviennent comme des oignons.



La Mère:

- Des oignons?!



Le Père :

- Oui, tu les regardes et tu pleures...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Un classique qui fait toujours plaisir...


C'était la bonne époque

Bonsoir, je suis Bruno Carette.
Bonsoir, je suis Chantal Lauby.
Bonsoir, je suis Alain Chabat.

Tous ces titres ne seront pas développés dans cette édition...

Débarquement
C'est samedi que la Vache Qui Rit a été parachutée au nord de l'Irak en
chantant : Un gros kurde, un petit kurde, c'est l'heure de l'apéri-kurde.

Fête du Dauphinois
Tout le gratin était là.

Ouragan
Stéphanie de Monaco qui enregistre en ce moment dans un studio parisien est
de plus en plus accaparée par son nouveau métier de chanteuse. Elle déclare
: J'ai un pied à Paris et un autre à Monaco. On plaint les Lyonnais.

Spectacle
Voulant imiter Madonna, une chanteuse belge a été hospitalisée après son
gala. En effet, lorsqu'elle a jeté sa petite culotte, elle était encore
dedans.

Incendie au Bois de Boulogne
Le Brésil est déclaré pays sinistré.

Haïti
Téléphone maison.

Assimil
C'est en écoutant à longueur de nuit Canal+ sans décodeur qu'un français a
appris le hollandais.

Cul-de-sac
Miss France présente aux USA le beaujolais nouveau. De la touffe, de la
jambe, du cou, de la cuisse, du slip, un beau cru bien de chez nous, chaud
en bouche. Telles sont les appréciations des oenologues américains. Aux
dernières nouvelles, Miss France aurait du mal à marcher et le beaujolais
serait revenu intact.

Vide
Mireille Mathieu se suicide d'une balle dans la tête. La balle ricoche
toujours.

Conseil
Une petite phrase à méditer qui s'adresse à vous, Messieurs, en vous tapant
des naines, vous aurez l'impression d'avoir une plus grosse bite.

Trafic d'aphrodisiaques  Les policiers sont impuissants.

Sports de glisse
Au championnat du monde de constipation, le français a obtenu la médaille
de bronze.

Drame personnel
Elle a 25 ans et, depuis l'âge de 14 ans, on la viole : une main droite
vient de porter plainte contre une bite.

Appel à la solidarité
La bibliothèque de Mireille Mathieu complètement saccagée. Les trois livres
sont dans un état déplorable.

Risques majeurs
À la porte de Versailles, au salon de l'agriculture, une trayeuse
électrique devient folle : 3000 visiteurs sucés à mort.

Fait divers
Un détenu est tombé malade en s'évadant de la Santé.

International
Grâce à ses oreilles, le prince Charles arrête une avalanche et échappe à
la mort.

Bonne nouvelle
L'homme qui avait sept sexes a trouvé un travail qui lui rapporte beaucoup
d'argent en se faisant scier les jambes. Il est poulpe au Musée de la mer.

Maintenant la blague du jour :
A Londres, un banquier de la city, très élégant avec chapeau melon,
parapluie canne et costume noir rencontre un punk avec les cheveux rouges
et verts à un arrêt de bus. Le vieux banquier regarde le punk d'un air de
dédain. Le punk lui demande :
" Vous avez un problème ? A vous voir, je me doute que vous n'avez jamais
rien fait d'excentrique de votre vie. " Le banquier le considère un instant
:
" A vrai dire jeune homme, si. Une fois j'ai enculé un perroquet et je me
demandais justement si vous ne pourriez pas être mon fils. "

Petites annonces en vrac

Ariane a déjà été tirée 21 fois. Elle sera désormais tirée tous les deux
mois. Ce n'est pas beaucoup, mais c'est mieux que rien.

Pampers : Une employée licenciée après avoir fait une fausse couche.

En Israël, la manifestation anti-arabe organisée par le grand rabbinat a
été rapidement circoncise et, sans violence. Les forces de l'ordre ont
annonce qu'elles allaient procéder a une quête. La place s'est vidée en
quelques secondes.

Dramatique:
Il confondait 'tourte aux cailles' et 'tarte aux couilles', un cuisinier
s'est grièvement blessé.

Belle prise :
Ce matin, a Miami, le shérif John Devan a fait une prise record de cocaïne
: 1g dans chaque narine.

C'est nous les gars de la marine...
Une femme a entendu son hamster femelle chanter cette célèbre chanson dans
sa petite cage. Etonnée, elle a sorti un canif et éventre l'animal pourvoir
si par hasard, elle n'avait pas avale un magnéto. Eh non... cette jeune
femme ignorait que dans les corps d' hamsters dames, y'a des marins qui
chantent.

Air Inter : Les pilotes lancent un préavis de travail.


Pensée profonde..
Il venait de lui dire: "la jalousie est une pensée subjective".
Elle lui plante un couteau dans le ventre en lui disant : "Tu n'as qu'a
faire semblant de mourir. "


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Celle ci, je l'ai deja mise ici, mais en texte 
PS : Si elle gène quelqu'un, je l'enlève aussitôt...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si elle gène quelqu'un, je l'enlève aussitôt...



oui, ton fils: il en a marre d'être sur le balcon


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

Je l'ai posté dans le bar des floodeurs, mais sa place est ici :

 C'est un couple qui est en voiture.
 Le mec propose à sa nana de lui faire une gaterie pendant qu'il conduit...
 La nana refuse.
 Le mec insiste lourdement et appuie sur la tête de sa femme.
 Pour se venger elle lui croque le sexe et crache le morceau par la fenêtre !!!

 Derrière suivait une voiture conduite par un père de famille emmenant sa petite fille à l'école.
 Le sexe en sang vient s'écraser sur le pare brise...

 La petite fille demande à son père :
 "Papa, c'est quoi la bestiole qui s'est écrasée sur le parebrise ???"
 Le père embarrassé répond :
 "hé bien, tu vois ma fille c'est un moustique..."
 Et la petite fille répond :
 "Hé ba dis donc, il avait une grosse bite le moustique..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

Une devinette, pour changer : Jean Marie et Mohamed sont dans un bateau. Mohamed tombe à l'eau. Qui c'est qui l'a poussé ?


----------



## geoff rowley (22 Juin 2005)

Jean Marie... :rateau: 

mais,
quelle est la différence entre un ours et un train?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juin 2005)

Hum : Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?
         (Aucune, il ne sait ni voler !!!):casse: :hosto:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

'scusez moi les ptit n'enfants  , mais le titre du tradada est "la Blague du *lundi*"...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 'scusez moi les ptit n'enfants  , mais le titre du tradada est "la Blague du *lundi*"...



Rien que pour te faire chier je la reposte ici la blague du lundi + 2 : 

 C'est un type qui veut monter une chaine de restaurant de hamburger.
 Il cherche un nom pour ces restaurants quand un ami lui suggère :

 - t'as qu'a l'appeler "ma bite mickey"
 - "ma bite mickey" ??? mais pourquoi donc ??? c'est ridicule !
 - Mais non ce n'est pas ridicule, y a bien un mec qui a fait fortune en appelant le sien "ma queue donald" :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour te faire chier je la reposte ici la blague du lundi + 2 :
> 
> C'est un type qui veut monter une chaine de restaurant de hamburger.
> Il cherche un nom pour ces restaurants quand un ami lui suggère :
> ...


 
Encore une comme ça (elle plus, elle est même pas drole ta blague  ) et je ne poste plus le lundi, mais tous les autres jours, na!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hum : Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?
> (Aucune, il ne sait ni voler !!!):casse: :hosto:



Eh, quand on connais pas les réponses, on pose pas les devinettes : celle la, c'est :  "Y en a pas, les deux ailes sont pareilles ... Surtout la gauche." 

Dans le même ordre d'idée, il y avait aussi : Quelle différence entre un vieux pneu et une enclume ?

Réponse : "Aucune, ils sont tous les deux en caoutchouc ... Sauf l'enclume".


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2005)

Si on tombe dans le nonsense...

Deux hippopotames se promènent dans le désert. Soudain le premier s'arrête, se retourne vers le second et lui dit : « C'est incroyable. Je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi. »

:rose:
J'en ai une autre... ?
D'accord, je sors.


----------



## Hurrican (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A propos de la pizza au champignons sans champignons, ça me rappelle une histoire qui doit figurer dans le tradada de thebig sur les fous-rires, le mec qui veut simplement un diabolo.
> Un diabolo à quoi ?
> Un diabolo seul.
> Une limonade ?
> Non : un diabolo !



Yeah ! C'était un de mes copains, Thierry. Il a fait chier le serveur pendant 10 minutes avec son diabolo. 
Dans la même veine et le même jour (je sais pas ce qu'il avait pris mais çà devait être de la bonne  ), il a demandé à un autre serveur s'il avait du café froid. L'autre un peut étonné mais serviable, réponds que oui. Et mon Thierry de lui répondre : "Ben faites m'en chauffer une tasse". 
Et toujours dans la même veine, il avait emmerdé une pauvre vieille dans son bureau de tabac, en lui réclamant un paquet de Camel Menthol. Et la pauvre qui cherchait et qui ne trouvait pas. Et lui, qui lui affirmait qu'il fumait çà depuis 2 ans ! Mouarf, explosés qu'on était.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Si on tombe dans le nonsense...
> 
> Deux hippopotames se promènent dans le désert. Soudain le premier s'arrête, se retourne vers le second et lui dit : « C'est incroyable. Je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi. »
> 
> ...


ça me rappelle celle-ci, un éléphant et une souris courrent dans le désert, ils s'arrêtent, la souris se retourne et dit : "t'as vu toute la poussière qu'ont fait..."   

heu tu veux que je t'accompagne...


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

Un medecin appelle le mari d'une patiente...
- Bonjour Monsieur Smith, on a un gros soucis à l'hopital, des dossiers se sont mélangés et cette semaine, il y avait deux madame Smith...
Votre femme est soit atteinte de la maladie d'alzheimer, soit elle a le sida...
Ce que je vous propose c'est d'emmener votre femme à Paris et de la larguer en centre ville....
Si le soir elle rentre, surtout ne la baiser pas !

:mouais:


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Roooooooooo  quelle idée de s'appeller smith aussi ^^


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2005)

Question: Qu'est-ce que c'est un canif?


Réponse: Un petit fien.



C'est par où la sortie?
:rose:


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

C'est pas une blague mais je viens de lire ça sur un forum ça m'a fait marrer :

Audrey tautou, elle n'a que deux expressions : 

- celle de la pucelle qui est surprise de s'asseoir sur une balancoire munie d'un gode... 

- celle de la pucelle qui est surprise de s'asseoir sur une balancoire munie d'un gode sous la pluie... 


 :love: 





J'ai bcp aimé le "canif" également !


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Question: Qu'est-ce que c'est un canif?
> 
> 
> Réponse: Un petit fien.
> ...


 Et qu'est-ce qu'une nife ?

C'est la maison du petit fien...


Tant que t'y es, vas jusqu'au bout 


_Viens avec moi, je vais te montrer la sortie..._


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2005)

Alors:

- Avec quoi ramasse-t-on la papaye?

- Avec une foufourche.

Huhum...
Ca c'est drôlement rafraichi, vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Alors:
> 
> - Avec quoi ramasse-t-on la papaye?
> 
> - Avec une foufourche.



je la connaissais, je suis mega fan!!!  
coup d'boule!!

A moi alors... ma preferée : 

c'est deux oeufs dans une poële,  et yen a un qui fait : 'tain y fait chaud ici!!
 Et l'autre il dit : WOAH, UN OEUF QUI PARLE!!!

...
Bon voila...
Ben j'y vais, hein...


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je la connaissais, je suis mega fan!!!
> coup d'boule!!
> 
> A moi alors... ma preferée :
> ...


 
oui s'il te plait...


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

Il y a 3 steaks hachés qui marchent dans la rue...fiers comme des steaks hachés.
Au bout de quelques minutes, un, celui qui marchait devant, se retrouve tout seul...se retourne...personne !
Mais.... ou êtes-vous, s'écrie-t-il, gagné de panique   
Et voilà que ses deux copains steacks apparaissent ...
Mais, vous êtiez où ?
Ben, on steack haché...


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 3 steaks hachés qui marchent dans la rue...fiers comme des steaks hachés.
> Au bout de quelques minutes, un, celui qui marchait devant, se retrouve tout seul...se retourne...personne !
> Mais.... ou êtes-vous, s'écrie-t-il, gagné de panique
> Et voilà que ses deux copains steacks apparaissent ...
> ...


 
MEILLEURE BLAGUE DU MONDE !!!

trop fort...  

bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## PHILBX (25 Juin 2005)

C'est Roger, un transsexuel qui vas voir son docteur

-Docteur Docteur, ça y est : je suis Enceinte!,

-Mais enfin, Roger, vous savez bien que vous n'êtes pas une vrai femme, on vous a    
 opéré, mais ce n'est pas possible, vous ne pouvez pas être enceinte !

-Si Si Docteur, je vous assure, je le sens bouger, examinez moi !

       Le docteur examine Roger, et  effectivement....

-Roger !  Vous êtes enceinte ! ! !

-Qu'est ce que ça seras, Docteur !

        Le docteur ..... ?

        Bin


-Dans les choux naissent les petits garçons

-Dans les roses naissent les petites filles

-Dans l'oignon, franchement, je ne sais pas ?


----------



## Nobody (25 Juin 2005)

Une très courte:

"Ce sont deux prostituées qui se disputent."



Ok, j'y retourne! J'y retourne!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

bon je sais pas si elle a été citée, mais au dela de 10 pages c'est trop pour moi :rateau:



Sherlock et Watson se rendent sur les lieux d'un crime.
Mais la route est très longue, alors ils (enfin Sherlock) décident de faire du camping.
Ils (enfin Watson) installent la tente et se couchent.
Au beau milieu de la nuit, Sherlock réveille Watson :

-Watson, observez les étoiles et tirez-en la conclusion.
-Et bien, je vois des milliers d'étoiles, peut-être que certaines abritent des planètes et peut être ces planètes abritent des formes de vie intelligentes. Il y a donc sûrement d'autres crimes, et d'autres détectives sur la piste de criminels, tout comme nous le sommes.
-Watson vous n'êtes qu'un crétin. On nous a piqué la tente !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

une grave question me taraude:

compte tenu de nos connaissances actuelles, il a été prouvé:

1) qu'une tartine beurrée retombe toujours coté beurre
2) qu'un chat retombe toujours sur ses pattes

qu'en est-il lorsqu' on attache une tartine beurrée sur le dos d'un chat
avant de la passer par la fenêtre


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une grave question me taraude:
> 
> compte tenu de nos connaissances actuelles, il a été prouvé:
> 
> ...


ben ça dépend si tu as mis beaucoup de beurre sur la tartine


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

fait tellement chaud qu'il y avait sur mon thermomètre la mention:

"passez à la colonne suivante"


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Juin 2005)

- docteur je crois que je suis amnésique ! 
- ah oui ? et depuis quand ? 
- depuis quand quoi ?


deux vaches sont dans un pré 
la première dit à la seconde: ça ne te fait pas peur à toi cette histoire de vache folle? 
la seconde répond: m'en fous suis un canard


----------



## grandcru (26 Juin 2005)

_ Deux amis sont à la terrasse d?un café, l?un d?entre eux est complètement  déprimé, il a envie de se suicider, il monte alors au dernier étage de l?immeuble ou se trouve le café.
- Il se jette du haut de la terrasse  pour enfin en finir avec la vie.
- Et il tombe tout près de son copain.
Alors son copain, lui dit? 
Boit un coup, ça  va te remonter ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Deux fous en voiture arrivent a un feu rouge, ils s'arrêtent, au bout de deux minutes le fou conducteur se tourne vers le fou passager et demande :

"C'est vert ?"

L'autre le regarde et dit  :

"J'sais pas ... une grenouille   "


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

Lu ce matin

_Selon les statistiques, il y a une personne sur cinq qui est déséquilibrée. S'il y a 4 personnes autour de toi et qu'elles te semblent normales, c'est pas bon.
JC Van Damme_


----------



## Le_iPodeur (27 Juin 2005)

Monsieur DUFORT possède une entreprise de clous "Les clous DUFORT". 
Monsieur DUFORT décide de faire appel à un jeune talent de la publicité pour faire une campagne nationale pour les clous DUFORT. Monsieur DUFORT donne trois semaines à son nouveau directeur marketing pour lui pondre un spot télé. Trois semaines plus tard, tout le staff des clous DUFORT est réuni pour visionner le spot qui devrait relever les ventes. Un paysage de dunes, de sable et d'oliviers, une croix, Jésus sur la croix et en voix off : 
"Les clous DUFORT s'enfoncent sans effort". 

L'assemblée est atterrée. Monsieur DUFORT, au bord de l'apoplexie, fulmine: 

"Mais vous êtes inconscient, nous allons avoir tous les cathos sur le dos, le pape et j'en passe.... Revoyez votre copie et dans deux semaines, j'attends une nouvelle idée". 

Deux semaines plus tard, fier de lui, le directeur marketing arrive en réunion et présente son nouveau projet : Un paysage de dunes, de sable et d'oliviers, une croix, personne sur la croix, Jésus à terre, face contre terre et en voix off :
"Avec les clous DUFORT, ça tiendrait encore !"


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Si on tombe dans le nonsense...
> 
> Deux hippopotames se promènent dans le désert. Soudain le premier s'arrête, se retourne vers le second et lui dit : « C'est incroyable. Je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi. »
> 
> ...



 :love:

Et celle des deux vaches dans un pré:
"- Tiens ta mère a appelé tout à l'heure?
- Ah ouais? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a dit?
- Meuuuuuuuuuuuh"

Sans oublier celle du kangourou qui rentre dans un bar et commande un jus d'orange. "Ça fait 20 Euros" lui répond le serveur. Le kangourou cherche dans sa poche, sort l'argent et se met à boire au bar.
Pour meubler, le serveur lui dit:
"- C'est pas courant les kangourous par ici
- Pfff, normal vu le prix du jus d'orange!"

Et puis il y a le chien qui entre dans une poste, s'approche du guichet:
"- Bonjour je voudrais envoyer un télégrame s'il vous plaît.
- Bien sûr, je vous écoute?
- Je dicte: Wouf, wouf, wouf, wouf... wouf, wouf, wouf."
- Attendez, un, deux...six... Vous savez que pour le même prix vous pouvez rajouter un "wouf"?
- Mais ça voudra plus rien dire!"

C'est un homme qui entre dans un bar, commande une bière et remarque une table où 3 hommes et un chien jouent au poker. Il se tourne vers le patron:
"- C'est fou ce chien qui joue au poker! Et puis il se débrouille bien!
- Pas tant que ça, dès qu'il a un bon jeu, il remue la queue."

_Bon la dernière elle est mieux quand on la raconte..._ 
C'est un canard qui rentre dans un bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
- Non
- Ok, merci, au revoir"
Et il s'en va.
Le lendemain, le même canard rentre dans le bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
- Non
- Ok, merci, au revoir"
Le surlendemain, le même canard rentre dans le bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
- Non
- Ok, merci, au revoir"
Le surlendemain, le même canard rentre dans le bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
- Non
- Ok, merci, au revoir"
Et ainsi pendant toute une semaine, deux semaines, un mois, un mois et demi...

Et donc ce matin là, le canard rentre dans le bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
- Non, mais j'te préviens si demain tu me reposes la même question, j'te cloue l'bec!
- Ah Ok, merci, au revoir"
Le lendemain, le canard rentre dans le bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
"- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des clous?
- Euh non
- Ok, est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?"



Valà, valà... je connais le chemin de la sortie. 


Bonne journée,

A.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

A la gendarmerie deux gendarmes vaquent à leurs occupations...
Soudain le téléphone sonne...
L'un d'entre eux s'empare du combiné et l'on entend :

- Oui...allo
- _______
- Ah c'est vous chef
- _____________
- Non pas de problèmes chef
- __________________
- Bien sûr chef
-__________________
- Comptez sur nous chef
-______________
- A tout à l'heure chef

Et il raccroche, le deuxième se tourne vers lui et demande

- Qui c'était ?

Il répond : Le chef...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2005)

Deux gendarmes, en embuscade au bord d'une route, où il passe au mieux, un tracteur toutes les deux semaines. Pour tuer le temps, ils jouent aux devinettes (prévoir un fort avccent du sud ouest)

-"tiens, tu sais la différence entre un pont et une nourrice ?"
-"Eh non ? ..."
-"Facile ! La nourrice elle montre le sein, et le pont, lui, s'affaisse ."
(rires gras)
plus tard, à la brigade ...
-"Té chef, Dujobar, y m'en a sorti une bien bonne ce matin : vous connaissez la différence entre un pont et une nourrice ? "
-"Non, dis toujours ! "
-"Facile, chef, la nourrice, elle montre le sein, et le pont ... Son cul !"


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> _Bon la dernière elle est mieux quand on la raconte..._
> C'est un canard qui rentre dans un bar, s'approche du comptoire et demande:
> "- Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as des cacaouètes?
> - Non
> ...


 Elle me rappelle celle-là (1000 excuses si déjà postée) :

Un gamin genre Gavroche, avec des yeux grands comme l'innoncence, les cheveux en bataille, mignon à croquer, entre dans une pâtisserie, demande à la pâtissière de sa petite voix maladroite :

_- Bonjour madame, vous faisez de la tarte au concombre ?
- Ah non, mon petit, désolée..._
Le gamin s'en va l'air un peu dépité.

Le lendemain il revient :
_- Bonjour madame, vous faisez de la tarte au concombre ?
- Ah non, toujours pas mon petit, désolée..._
Le gamin s'en va l'air un peu dépité.

Je vous passe les copier-coller, ça dure comme ça pendant une semaine. Finalement la pâtissière prend pitié, file sur marmiton.org, trouve une recette de tarte aux concombres, travaille toute la soirée à paufiner la recette, et le lendemain matin, comme tous les jours :

_- Bonjour madame, vous faisez de la tarte au concombre ?_
La pâtissière, très fière, presque les larmes aux yeux en pensant à l'immense joie que sa réponse va forcément provoquer chez ce pauvre petit :
_- Oui, mon petit, aujourd'hui, j'ai de la tarte au concombre._
Alors le gamin fait une grimace de dégoût et lâche :
_- C'est pas bon, hein ?_


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Elle me rappelle celle-là (1000 excuses si déjà postée) :
> 
> Un gamin genre Gavroche, avec des yeux grands comme l'innoncence, les cheveux en bataille, mignon à croquer, entre dans une pâtisserie, demande à la pâtissière de sa petite voix maladroite :
> 
> ...


 

Je la connaissais, mais elle me fait toujours marrer celle-ci


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Lu ce matin
> 
> _Selon les statistiques, il y a une personne sur cinq qui est déséquilibrée. S'il y a 4 personnes autour de toi et qu'elles te semblent normales, c'est pas bon.
> * JC Van Damme*_



Et c'est lui qui dit ça


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est lui qui dit ça


J'invente pas conf ici 
Humour.com


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Venant de Van Damme c'est trois fois plus drôle  si vous voyez ce que je veut dire


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Venant de Van Damme c'est trois fois plus drôle  si vous voyez ce que je veut dire




Non, une fois !


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Non, une fois !



Ah mon dieu ! il es ici


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ah mon dieu ! il es ici




You débarques ?


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> You débarques ?



Non non j'essai d'avoir l'air supris  bref content de vous voir ici Mr Van Damme


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Juin 2005)

Nice to meet you i


----------



## Le_iPodeur (27 Juin 2005)

tu veux une blague courte ?
...














t'en veux une autre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Nice to meet you i


Moi pas, tu m'en veux pas si je file là...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

Pour méditer cette nuit.... vous savez ce qu'on dit d'un gendarme qui n'a fait que la moitié de sa formation ?

_En voila un qui ne sait ni lire................._


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

mac gé le forum spécial blague de gendarmes


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une blague courte ?
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Dans "Blague courte", c'est vrai, il y a le mot "courte" ... mais il y a aussi le mot "blague" :mouais:

Une "blague courte" :

Au guichet de la poste :
- "Bonjour monsieur, je voudrais un timbre à cinquante centimes, s'il vous plait."
- "Voici madame."
- "Merci monsieur, je vous doit combien ?"


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas eu le temps hier ...


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

le dernier jeu est un peu abusé


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> le dernier jeu est un peu abusé



Tu trouves les 2 autres dur?    :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> mac gé le forum spécial blague de gendarmes


 

Qu'est-ce qu'un gendarme?

Une personne qui ne sait ni lire.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (28 Juin 2005)

une pour les blondes 

c'est quoi une blonde teintée en brune ?




de l'intelligence artificielle !


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

Et celle *la* elle est pas bonne ???


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et celle *la* elle est pas bonne ???



Terrible
Et en plus, elle reste dans la charte...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Un enfant, c'est innocent et ça ne dit que des choses vraies :   

Le petit Paul joue au train électrique sur le tapis du salon, Maman repasse !
Et elle entend?
Gare de Lille
Gare des Imbéciles 
2 min. d?arrêt?
Paul, S?il te plait, surveilles ton langage, 
sinon tu vas dans Ta chambre !   
Gare d?Angers
Gare des Pédés
2 min. d?arrêt?
Arrête d?être grossier sinon dans ta chambre!
Gare d?Avignon
Gare des Cons
3 min??
Paul prend une gifle, sa mère L?envoie dans sa chambre,
Il trépigne, il hurle, il pleure !!!
Le temps passe, Maman termine le repassage, et prise de remords,
elle autorise Paul à reprendre son jeu
Paul revient sur le tapis
et recommence à jouer
avec son train et Maman
vaque à ses occupations?
Gare Montparnasse,
2 heures de retard
à cause d?une conasse !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Ben voici la devinette du lundi +9  

Savez vous ce qu'ont les femmes une fois par mois et qui dure 3/4 jours ?

Réponse ci dessous :


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Les devinette spéciales majorettes du lundi soir, très très tard (tellement tard qu'on est mercredi matin).

1) Quelle différence y a-t-il entre une majorette et un neurone ?



...



Un neurone ! 


2) Quelle différence entre une majorette et un cheval de garde républicain ?





...







Un neurone (celui qui empêche la majorette de chi... déféquer pendant qu'elle défile).


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un enfant, c'est innocent et ça ne dit que des choses vraies :
> 
> Le petit Paul joue au train électrique sur le tapis du salon, Maman repasse !
> Et elle entend?
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Fab, une rien que pour toi !

C'est un vieux pépé gateaux qui veut faire plaisir à sa petite fille, mais ne s'y connaît guère.

Il entre dans le magasin de jouets, et demande conseil à la vendeuse :

-"Eh bien monsieur, de nos jours, ce qui fait rêver les petites filles, c'est la poupée Barbie©".
-"Ah, et vous en avez ?"
-"Bien sur, tenez, voici Barbie© Princess®, Barbie© Super Star, Barbie© Romantique, Barbie© Magicienne, Barbie© Divorcée, Barbie© à la plage, Barbie© en robe de soirée ... etc, etc ..."
-"Mmm, c'est très bien, tout ça, et elles coûtent combien, ces poupées ?"
-"Elles sont toutes à quinze euro, à l'exception de Barbie© Divorcée, qui elle est à quatre vingt euro."
-"Hein ? comment celà se fait-il ?"
-"Eh bien, c'est qu'avec Barbie© Divorcée, vous avez la maison de Ken©, la voiture de Ken©, la moto de Ken©, le bateau de Ken©, le cheval de Ken©, le ranch de Ken© ... ... ...".


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'un gendarme?
> 
> Une personne qui ne sait ni lire.



l'originale c'est :

quelle est la difference entre un flic?
il ne sait ni lire...


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> l'originale c'est :
> 
> quelle est la difference entre un flic?
> il ne sait ni lire...


 
Ah oui! Exact!  

Allez, pour me faire pardonner:

Trois jeunes femmes, une blonde, une brune et une rousse, arrivent près de saint Pierre qui leur dit:
- Vous devez dire quelque chose sur vous mais si ce n'est pas vrai, vous allez directement en enfer.

La brune commence:
- Je pense que je suis la plus intelligente de la terre.
- En enfer! dit saint Pierre.

La rousse prend la parole en second:
- Je pense que je suis la belle de la création.
- En enfer! dit saint Pierre.

Et enfin la blonde s'exprime:
- Je pense...
- En enfer! coupe saint Pierre.


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et celle *la* elle est pas bonne ???


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

ça me fait penser à celle-ci

Un touriste belge esseulé fait un tour à pigalle. Malheureusement elles sont trop chères pour sa bourse (J'AI DIT SA BOURSE) jusqu'au moment ou il trouve la moins chère de celles rencontrées. Il la suit à l'hotel et monte derrière elle jusqu'à la chambre. Ils rentrent et la jeune femme lui demande :

_Vous voulez boire quelque chose?_ 

Là le belge surpris répond :

_Ben je comprend pas une fois là, vous êtes la moins chère de toutes vos collègues et en plus vous offrez à boire_

La fille répond : _c'est euh, parce que j'ai pas de clitoris..._ 

Le belge : _bah c'est pas grave je prendrais une Kronenbourg_


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Un type rentre chez lui avec une chêvre dans les bras et pousse la porte de la chambre où est affalée  son énorme femme couverte de bigoudis
Il lance "Voilà la vache avec laquelle je fais l'amour quand tu as mal à la tête?"
Sa femme lui répond alors "mon pauvre ami tu es tellement bourré que tu ne te rends même pas compte que c'est une chêvre que tu tiens dans les bras"
Et l'homme de répondre "ce n'est pas à toi que je parlais mais à la chêvre"


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

Trop hors charte


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Me fait penser à celle-ci de Reiser.

Un petit noir promène son chien et croise un Monsieur portant une pelisse en fourrure et fumant cigare. Le monsieur lui dit :

_Dis-donc t'en a un joli p'tit singe toi..._ 

Le gamin lui répond :

_C'est pas un singe ! c'est un chien..._ 

_J'te cause pas à toi..._ dit le monsieur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Deux mecs sont affalés à un bar, devant une binouze, puis, entre deux rôts...
-Ah ma femme, elle a un de ces culs de gazelle! D'ailleurs, j'la saute sans arrêt!
-T'as bien d'la chance, la mienne, elle a un cul d'éléphant alors j'la trompe.

Bon, je sais, c'est une blague bien grasse, mais je peux pas m'empêcher de me marrer,désolé


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Un mec entre dans un bar avec sa femme .. se dirige vers le zinc et lance "barman un wisky" et ajoute "avant que ça ne ommence" ... le barman le sert  ...  il bascule la tête en arrière et avale d'un cul sec l'entiereté du verre.
Il relance aussitôt "barman un wisky" et ajoute "avant que ça ne commence" ... il rebascule la tête en arrière et avale d'un cul sec l'entiereté du verre 
Il relance ...... "barman" ...etc ... "avant que"... etc ..
Au 2Oeme verre il lance largement émêché "baaaaaarman un wiiiiiisky" et ajoute "avant que ça ne commeeeeence"!

Le barman drôlement inquiet lui balance vertement "Dites donc vous! ...  vous buvez vous buvez mais il faudrait enfin penser à me règler la note!"

Et le mec complètement bourré lance à sa femme  "tu vois?  ...  ça commence!!"

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

La Recette de la Dinde au Whisky
Acheter une dinde d'environ 5 kg pour 6 personnes et une bouteille de whisky, du sel, du poivre, de l'huile d'olive, des bardes de lard.
La barder de lard, la ficeler, la saler, la poivrer et ajouter un filet d'huile d'olive.
Faire préchauffer le four thermostat 7 pendant dix minutes.
Se verser un verre de whisky pendant ce temps-là.
Mettre la dinde au four dans un plat à cuisson.
Se verser ensuite 2 verres de whisky et les boire.
Mettre le therpostat à 8 après 20 binutes pour la saisir.
Se bercer 3 berres de whisky.
Après une debi beurre, fourrer l'ouvrir et surveiller la buisson de la pinde.
Brendre la vouteille de biscuit et s'enfiler une bonne rasade derrière la bravate - non - la cravate.
Après une demi heure de blus, tituber jusqu'au bour.
Oubrir la putain de borte du bour et reburner - non - revourner - non - recourner - non - enfin, mettre la guinde dans l'autre sens.
Se pruler la main avec la putain de borte du bour en la refermant - bordel de merde.
Essayer de s'asseoir sur une putain de chaise et se reverdir 5 ou six whisky de verres ou le gontraire, je sais blus.
Buire - non - luire - non - cuire - non - ah ben si - cuire la bringue bandant 4 heures.
Et hop, 5 berres de plus. Ca fait du bien par où que ca passe.
R'tirer le four de la dinde.
Se rebercer une bonne goulée de whisky.
Essayer de sortir le bour de la saloperie de pinde de nouveau parce que ça a rate la bremière fois.
Rabasser la dinde qui est tombée bar terre. L'ettuyer avec une saleté de chiffon et la foutre sur un blat, ou sur un clat, ou sur une assiette. Enfin, on s'en fout...
Se péter la gueule à cause du gras sur le barrelage, ou le carrelage, de la buisine et essayer de se relever.
Décider que l'on est aussi bien par terre et binir la mouteille de rhisky.
Ramper jusqu'au lit, dorbir toute la nuit.
Manger la dinde froide avec une bonne mayonnaise, le lendemain matin et nettoyer le bordel que tu as mis dans la cuisine la veille.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La Recette de la Dinde au Whisky
> 
> [
> Manger la dinde froide avec une bonne mayonnaise, le lendemain matin et nettoyer le bordel que tu as mis dans la cuisine la veille.


MRD .. c'est tout bon!!!!  ... un grand moment de solitude dans sa cuisine ..  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Devinette sud africaine période "pré-Mendela"

Lorsqu'au bord d'une route, on voit des traces de sang, savez vous comment savoir si c'est un chien ou un kaffir (nègre en africaner) qui s'est fait écraser ?




...




Facile, quand c'est un chien, il y a toujours des traces de freinage !


----------



## Berthold (30 Juin 2005)

France-Culture, poésie ininterrompue 


			
				Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Deux mecs sont affalés à un bar, devant une binouze, puis, entre deux rôts...
> -Ah ma femme, elle a un de ces culs de gazelle! D'ailleurs, j'la saute sans arrêt!
> -T'as bien d'la chance, la mienne, elle a un cul d'éléphant alors j'la trompe.
> 
> Bon, je sais, c'est une blague bien grasse, mais je peux pas m'empêcher de me marrer,désolé


Dans le genre léger et printannier, j'aime bien celle-là aussi :

- Ben alors Géraldine pourquoi tu pleures comme ça ?
- Ouiiin c'est mon mari ! (sanglots)
- Eh ben quoi ton mari ? Dis-moi !
- (sanglots) Il me fait cocue !
- Ah ben estime-toi heureuse ! Si tu savais ! Le mien, y' m' fait partout !

 :rose: Oui bon  :rose: 

Mais    quand même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Ce type rentre chez lui vers deux heures du matin, torché comme un moutard. Sa femme, qui l'attend derrière la porte, rouleau à pâtisserie en main :

elle : "où t'étais encore ?"
lui (voix très pateuse) :"A chérie, si tu savait, ce soir, j'ai été dans un bistrôt ou y zont des chiottes EN OR, tu te rends compte ? En or !"
(là j'vous fait la version courte).

...

elle : "Bon, vas te coucher, on en reparlera demain, là, t'es bourré."

Le lendemain matin

Elle : "alors, remis de tes délires de la nuit ? plus de chiottes en or ?"
lui : "Aie, pas si fort, ah mais pour les chiottes en or, c'est pas un délire, je m'en souviens encore

... (version courte)

Lui : Tu sais quoi, on va refaire la tournée des bistrôts que j'ai fait hier, on va bien le retrouver !"

Et tournée des bistrôts : "bonjour monsieur/madame, c'est bien ici que vous avez des toilettes en or ?"
réponse standard : "ah non, je ne vois pas de quoi vous voulez parler."

Tous faits sauf un, madame veut rentrer, monsieur insiste "c'est le dernier". Ils entrent, et il demande à la serveuse derrière le comptoir :

"Bonjour mademoiselle, dites moi, c'est bien ici que vous avez des toilettes en or ?"
La serveuse (se retournant, et criant à la cantonnade) : "Marceeeeel, viens ici ! J'ai retrouvé l'enfoiré qui a pissé dans ton saxophone !"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Hé hé hé hé !!!!
Vous connaissez la nouvelle?!?
On l'a retrouvé !!! Qui ça? Ben, l'homme qui pétait plus haut que son cul! Il avait de la merde derrière les oreilles!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Vous connaissez la différence entre le Parti communiste et le beaujolais? C'est que le beaujolais il est sûr de faire 12,5. :love: 

Une autre, toute petite,
Le mois de l'année où les politiciens disent le moins de conneries, c'est février parce qu'il y a que 28 jours.  

Ah ce Coluche, qu'est ce qu'il a pu dire comme conneries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez la différence entre le Parti communiste et le beaujolais? C'est que le beaujolais il est sûr de faire 12,5. :love:
> 
> Une autre, toute petite,
> Le mois de l'année où les politiciens disent le moins de conneries, c'est février parce qu'il y a que 28 jours.
> ...



Arrêtésconries ! Le parti communiste français, c'est le meilleur parti communiste du moooonde !
Y sont plus nombreux au parti communiste français qu'à celui d'URSS ... à être inscrits de leur plein gré !   

Coluchaussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Comment dit-on château-fort en Belgique?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Comment dit-on château-fort en Belgique?


 
CHATEAUX


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

bon je sait plus quelle jours on est:





que dit une blonde quand elle est enceite


j'espert quil est de moi!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> CHATEAUX


T'es Belge? :love:


----------



## Patamach (30 Juin 2005)

*LUNDI*

Seul à la maison. Ma femme est partie pour la semaine. Génial! Je sens qu'on va vivre des instants inoubliables, le chien et moi. Je me suis concocté un emploi du temps réglé comme du papier à musique.

Je sais exactement à quelle heure je vais me lever et le temps que je passerai dans la salle de bains ou dans la cuisine, à préparer le déjeuner. J'ai également compté les heures qu'il me faudra pour liquider la vaisselle, le ménage, les promenades du chien, les courses et la cuisine. Et là, surprise: il me restera plein de temps libre! Pourquoi les femmes se font-elles une montagne de toutes ces taches alors qu'elles peuvent être expédiées si rapidement? Tout est une question d'organisation. Pour le souper, le chien et moi avons un steak chacun. J'ai disposé une jolie nappe, une bougie et un bouquet de roses pour faire plus intime. Le chien a mangé de la mousse de canard en hors-d'½uvre et aussi en plat principal, mais accompagnée d'une farandole de petits légumes. Et, comme dessert, des biscuits. Moi, je me suis octroyé du vin et un cigare. Cela faisait des lustres que je ne m'étais pas senti aussi bien.



*MARDI*

Je dois revoir mon emploi du temps: apparemment, quelques aménagements s'imposent. J'ai expliqué au chien que, bien entendu, ce n'est pas tous les jours fête; il ne doit donc pas s'attendre à des hors-d'½uvre et à un service dans trois bols différents, vu que le préposé a la vaisselle, c'est moi. En prenant mon déjeuner, j'ai noté les inconvénients du jus d'orange pressé: ça vous oblige à nettoyer chaque fois le presse-agrumes. À moins d'en prévoir suffisamment pour deux jours, et dans ce cas, vous avez moitié moins de vaisselle. Ma femme a insisté pour que je passe l'aspirateur tous les jours. Pas question, une fois tous les deux jours suffira amplement. Il n'y a qu'à enfiler des pantoufles et à nettoyer les pattes du chien... À part ça, je suis en pleine forme.



*MERCREDI*

J'ai le sentiment que le ménage prend plus de temps que prévu. Il va falloir affiner ma stratégie. D'abord, acheter des repas tout préparés. Cela me fera gagner quelques minutes en cuisine. La préparation du souper ne devrait jamais être plus longue que sa consommation. En revanche, la chambre reste un problème. Il faut s'extraire des couvertures, aérer et enfin faire le lit. Trop compliqué! D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire le lit tous les jours dans la mesure ou on se recouche le soir même. Pour le chien, fini les préparations culinaires élaborées. Au menu: pâtée en boite. Il boude, mais tant pis. Si je peux me contenter de plats cuisinés, pourquoi pas lui?



*JEUDI*

Plus de jus d'orange! Comment un fruit d'aspect si anodin peut-il provoquer une telle pagaille? Désormais, j'achèterai du jus en bouteille. Découverte numéro 1 : j'ai réussi à m'extirper du lit en défaisant à peine les couvertures. Comme ça, il n'y a plus qu'à les retaper un peu. Bien sûr, cela nécessite un certain entraînement et on a intérêt à ne pas trop gigoter pendant la nuit. J'ai un peu mal au dos, mais une bonne douche chaude et il n'y paraîtra plus. J'ai cessé de me raser tous les jours. Je gagne ainsi de précieuses minutes. Découverte numéro 2 : changer d'assiette à chaque repas est une hérésie. Les vaisselles à répétition commencent à m'énerver. Le chien, lui aussi, peut manger dans le même bol. Ce n'est qu'un animal après tout! Note: je suis parvenu à la conclusion que le passage de l'aspirateur ne s'imposait qu'une fois par semaine... maximum. Saucisses au dîner et au souper. 



*VENDREDI*

Terminé le jus de fruit en bouteille! Trop lourd à porter. J'ai observé un curieux phénomène: les saucisses sont excellentes le matin, un peu moins bonnes le midi et carrément infectes le soir. Si un homme en mange plus de deux jours de suite, elles risquent même de lui occasionner de légères nausées. Le chien a eu des croquettes. C'est tout aussi nutritif et le bol reste propre. J'ai découvert qu'on pouvait boire la soupe directement à la casserole. Elle a exactement le même goût. Plus de bol, plus de louche! Désormais j'ai moins l'impression d'être réincarné en lave-vaisselle. J'ai cessé de passer le balai dans la cuisine. Cela me tapait autant sur les nerfs que de faire le lit. Note: laisser tomber les conserves. Ça salit l'ouvre-boîtes. 




 *SAMEDI *



À quoi bon se déshabiller le soir pour se rhabiller le lendemain matin? Je préfère occuper ce temps à me reposer un peu. Pas la peine non plus d'utiliser les couvertures: comme ça, le lit reste impeccable. Le chien a laissé des miettes partout. Il s'est fait gronder. Je ne suis pas sa bonne! Etrange: c'est exactement la réflexion que ma femme me fait parfois. Aujourd'hui, rasage. Mais je n'en ai vraiment pas envie. Je suis à bout de nerfs. Pour le déjeuner, proscrire ce qui doit être déballé, ouvert, coupé en tranches, étalé, cuit ou passé au mixer. Toutes ces corvées m'exaspèrent. Pour le dîner, manger à même l'emballage. Sans assiette, ni couverts, ni nappe, ni rien de toutes ces choses superflues. Mes gencives sont un peu sensibles. Peut-être parce que je ne mange pas de fruits: ils sont trop lourds à transporter. C'est sans doute un début de scorbut. Ma femme a appelé dans l'après-midi pour savoir si j'avais fait les vitres et la lessive. Je suis parti d'un éclat de rire hystérique. Comme si j'avais le temps! Malaise dans la baignoire: le siphon est bouché par des spaghettis. Ce n'est pas si grave, puisque, de toute façon, je ne me douche plus. Note: le chien et moi mangeons ensemble, directement du frigo. Il faut faire vite pour ne pas laisser la porte ouverte trop longtemps.



*DIMANCHE*

Le chien et moi sommes restés au lit, à regarder la télévision. Nous avons salivé tous deux en voyant des gens faire des agapes. Nous sommes épuisés et grognons autant l'un que l'autre. Ce matin, j'ai mangé quelque chose dans son bol. Aucun de nous deux n'a aimé. Je devrais vraiment me laver. Me raser. Me peigner. Lui préparer sa pâtée. Le sortir. Faire la vaisselle. Ranger. Penser aux courses. Et tout le reste... Mais je n'en ai vraiment pas la force. J'ai l'impression d'avoir des problèmes d'équilibre et de vision. Le chien ne remue même plus la queue. Seul l'instinct de conservation nous a permis de nous traîner jusqu'au restaurant, où nous avons passé plus d'une heure à manger des tas de bonnes choses dans de multiples assiettes... avant d'aller à l'hôtel. La chambre est propre, bien rangée et douillette. J'ai trouvé la solution idéale. Je me demande si ma femme y a jamais pensé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Un grain de beauté sur le cul d'une blonde =
une tumeur au cerveau!


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> T'es Belge? :love:



non mais je viens de bossé toutes la semaine avec des belges alors je commence a avoir l'abitude


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2005)

fable de la Fontaine : Le cheval & la Poule:

 Un cheval et une poule jouent dans un pré.
Soudain, le cheval tombe dans la boue et s'enfonce !
 Il appelle la poule à l'aide et lui demande de ramener le fermier.
 Elle court, mais le fermier est absent.

Alors elle prend la BMW Z3 du fermier, attache une corde au pare-chocs, lance la corde à son ami le cheval et le sauve en le hâlant avec la voiture.

 Quelques jours plus tard, la poule et le cheval jouent. Et c'est la poule qui tombe dans la boue.
 Elle supplie le cheval d'aller trouver le fermier.

 Mais le cheval lui dit :
 Je pense que je peux te sauver tout seul. "
 Il se place au-dessus du trou et lui lance :
 " Maintenant, attrape mon pénis et accroche-toi. "
 La poule obéit et il la sort de là.

 Moralité : quand on est monté comme un cheval, pas besoin d'une BMW Z3  pour tirer une poule


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non mais je viens de bossé toutes la semaine avec des belges alors je commence a avoir l'abitude


AÏE LES FAUTES!    on commence à avoir l'habitude avec vous les Français . Allez on vous aime quand même 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> AÏE LES FAUTES!    on commence à avoir l'habitude avec vous les Français . Allez on vous aime quand même
> 
> :love:


Merci, on saura apprécier la bonté Belge. Merci.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> fable de la Fontaine : Le cheval & la Poule:
> Moralité : quand on est monté comme un cheval, pas besoin d'une BMW Z3  pour tirer une poule


 

On dit aussi qu'une poule se tire toujours d'affaire grâce à la bourse d'un âne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On dit aussi qu'une poule se sort toujours du merdier grâce à la bourse d'un âne


à propos de la poule, savez vous pourquoi elle (ou plutôt le coq, mais c'est pareil... a 2 trucs prêt...) est le symbole de la France?
Parce que c'est le seul animal qui chante les deux pieds dans la merde...
à méditer  ...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> à propos de la poule, savez vous pourquoi elle (ou plutôt le coq, mais c'est pareil... a 2 trucs prêt...) est le symbole de la France?
> Parce que c'est le seul animal qui chante les deux pieds dans la merde...
> à méditer  ...


Dans le même esprit les wallons disent des flamands ceci (trop long à t'expliquer le pourquoi car c'est une très vieille histoire belge)

"tu sais pourquoi les flamands font leur service militaire dans les sous-marins?"
"parce qu'au fond ils ne sont pas si bêtes"    

 :love:


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même esprit les wallons disent des flamands ceci (trop long à t'expliquer le pourquoi car c'est une très vieille histoire belge)
> 
> "tu sais pourquoi les flamands font leur service militaire dans les sous-marins?"
> "parce qu'au fond ils ne sont pas si bêtes"
> ...


 Il n'ont pas trop de problèmes pour les journées portes ouvertes ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2005)

Une vieille, puisqu'elle date de Giscard président de la République :

Giscard visite une école. Un petit s'approche et lui demande :
- Monsieur, pourquoi t'as pas de cheveux dessus la tête ?
La maîtresse est rouge de honte. Giscard sourit, complaisant, et répond :
- Éh bien vois-tu mon enfant, c'est parce que j'utilise beaucoup ma tête. L'intelligence fait perdre les cheveux...
Le gosse se tourne vers un copain :
- Mon père avait raison : il est un peu con sur les bords...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est un belge qui va à une soirée pour draguer un peu.
Il apperçoit une jolie demoiselle et compte bien repartir avec elle.
Il discute avec toute la soirée, et fini par l'embrasser...
La fin de la soirée approche et le gars lui propose d'aller boire un dernier verre à la maison.
La fille rougit un peu, mais accepte.
Arrivé sur le parking, un peu génée elle lui annonce ceci :
"Il y a un petit problème, c'est que ce soir j'ai mon cycle menstruel..." :rose:
et le belge lui répond :
"Ah bah c'est pas grave, je te suivrai en bagnole !" :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Une femme entre dans une banque et se dirige vers un guichet d'ouvert ou se trouve un jeune homme. Le dialogue s'engage :

Elle : Salut Ducon je voudrais ouvrir un compte
Lui (géné) : Pardon madame
Elle : T'as très bien entendu raclure de bidet, je veux ouvrir un compte...
Lui (blanc) : Mais madame je... vous ne pouvez me parler comme cela
Elle : J'te cause comme je veux trou-duc...
Lui (Décomposé) : C'en est trop j'appelle mon directeur

Et il se lève... Le guichetier revient en compagnie du Directeur...

Le Directeur : Madame vous ne pouvez insulter un de mes employés ainsi
Elle ; Ecoutez je viens de gagnez le gros lot au Loto et je veux ouvrir un compte
Le Directeur : Et c'est ce petit con qui vous fait des problèmes...


----------



## ptitchout (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est un petit vieux qui revient voir le médecin qui lui avait prescrit une analyse de sperme. Le vieux arrive tout penaud et tend le bocal vide. :mouais: Le toubib lui demande ce qu'il s'est passé.
- Ben voilà docteur, je suis rentré pour faire le "prélèvement". J'ai essayé avec la main droite, mais c'était impossible. J'ai pris la gauche sans résultat. Alors j'ai demandé de l'aide à ma femme. Elle a tout essayé. D'abord sans les dents, puis elle les a remises. mais impossible.
Le médecin est de plus en plus perplexe.
- On a été voir nos voisins, un petit couple de jeunes. Ils ont essayés tous les deux mais rien n'a marché. On a même essayé avec des accessoires. Rien à faire.
- Mais c'est pas possible, dit le toubib.
- Ben oui, c'est bien ce que je vous dit. Impossible d'ouvrir ce p$&*#@! de bocal !

________________________________________________________________________

Pour celle là, je vous laisse réfléchir jusqu'à lundi (blague du lundi oblige)  

Qu'est ce qui a 14 bras, 14 mains, 14 jambes et 13 couilles ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Un type entre dans un bar, s'accoude au comptoir, et commande deux whisky, dont un dans un dé à coudre. Le barman, blasé, ne moufte pas, et lui sert ses deux whisky. Alors, le type sort de sa poche un tout petit bonhomme de vingt cinq cm de haut, le pose sur le comptoir, et ils boivent chacun leur whisky, le petit bonhomme dans le dé à coudre. Ensuite, il remet le petit bonhomme dans sa poche, et demande au barman ce qu'il lui doit. Bien que blasé, le barman n'en revient pas, et ne peut se retenir de demander "il vient de quelle coin, votre copain, là ?". Alors, le type ressort le petit bonhomme de sa poche, et lui demande ; "Hé, Joe, comment ça s'appelle, déjà, le patelin où tu as traité le sorcier de vieux schnock ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Ce type à séduit la nana qu'il ne fallait pas. Il s'est ramassé la chtouille du siècle. Il consulte son médecin, qui l'informe que vu la gravité, seule l'amputation peut le sauver. Le type, désespéré, consulte une floppée de spécialistes, qui rendent tous le même diagnostic : amputation.

après sa dernière consultation, il croise dans la rue un de ses amis, qui, remarquant sa mine défaite lui demande ce qu'il lui arrive. Après explications, son ami lui dit : "Il y a au fond de la jungle amazonienne un sorcier indien qui prétend soigner tout ce qui peut survenir, au stade ou tu en es, tu devrais le voir !"

Taxi, Avion, taxi, guide indien et cinq jours de marche dans la jungle, et le voici face au sorcier en question, qui l'examine, lui donne un onguent, et lui dit : "appliquez ça dessus pendant trois semaines, et revenez me voir."

Trois semaines plus tard, le mec est de nouveau face au sorcier : "c'est formidable, votre remède, je me sens beaucoup mieux, quand je pense que là bas, en Europe, ils voulaient me la couper ..."

Le sorcier l'examine et dit : "La couper ? pas besoin, vous continuez le traitement trois semaines encore, et elle tombe toute seule !"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce type à séduit la nana qu'il ne fallait pas. Il s'est ramassé la chtouille du siècle. Il consulte son médecin, qui l'informe que vu la gravité, seule l'amputation peut le sauver. Le type, désespéré, consulte une floppée de spécialistes, qui rendent tous le même diagnostic : amputation.
> 
> après sa dernière consultation, il croise dans la rue un de ses amis, qui, remarquant sa mine défaite lui demande ce qu'il lui arrive. Après explications, son ami lui dit : "Il y a au fond de la jungle amazonienne un sorcier indien qui prétend soigner tout ce qui peut survenir, au stade ou tu en es, tu devrais le voir !"
> 
> ...


Aurais-tu connu quelques déboires avec un vieux sorcier?? 
Le gus revient souvent dans tes blagues...


----------



## Nobody (1 Juillet 2005)

Un Belge prend son repas dans un restaurant en France. Il entend le patron qui engage la conversation à la table voisine:
- Savez-vous pourquoi les Belges aiment les vieux murs?
- Non, répondent les convives.
- C'est parce que les vieux murs s'effritent, répond le patron.

Les personnes attablées s'esclaffent et le Belge n'a rien compris. Mais comme l'histoire fait beaucoup rire, il se dit qu'il faudra qu'il la replace. Et quelques jours plus tard, dans le cadre de son travail, il rencontre des clients français et, pour détendre l'atmosphère, il leur raconte la blague:
- Savez-vous pourquoi les Belges aiments les vieux murs?
- Non, disent les clients.
- Et bien, répond le Belge, c'est parce que les vieux murs s'effondrent.



PS: sur MacG, on a inventé la semaine des 4 lundis!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Il n'ont pas trop de problèmes pour les journées portes ouvertes ?


 :love:   

c'est surtout avec les essuye-glaces qu'ils en ont


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

Une très très limite et très amorale mais c'est juste une blague  :rose:

C'est un garçon qui fait l'amour avec sa soeur .. à un moment donné il lui dit "tu sais que tu fais mieux ll'amour que maman?"
et elle lui répond "je sais papa me l'a déjà dit "


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-tu connu quelques déboires avec un vieux sorcier??
> Le gus revient souvent dans tes blagues...



Toi, t'as rien compris ! Je SUIS un vieux sorcier !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as rien compris ! Je SUIS un vieux sorcier !


Quoi???? il y a un momifieur de merguez parmi nous? .... qu'on les lui écrase!  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi???? il y a un momifieur de merguez parmi nous? .... qu'on les lui écrase!  :rose:



J'en connais un qui va finir transformé en asticot, s'il s'acharne à chercher des pépins à ma pomme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

La plus vieille blague que je connaisse : Je l'ai entendue racontée par Roger Nicolas, au cirque Pinder, à Lons le Saulnier, pendant l'été 1960, j'avais sept ans.

C'est l'histoire d'un type, à la maternité. Assez nerveux il attend des nouvelles de l'accouchement de sa femme en grillant cigarette sur cigarette. Au bout d'un certain temps, la sage femme arrive :

- "Félicitations, monsieur Duval, c'est un garçon."
- "Un fils, j'ai un fils" saute t-il de joie
- "Cependant, il faut que je vous dise ... Votre fils, euh ... il n'a pas de jambes."
- "  pas de jambes ! Mais tant pis, c'est mon fils, je l'aimerais quand même !"
- "Bien, parce qu'il faut aussi que je vous dise ... Votre fils, il n'a pas de bras."
- " :casse: Mais tant pis, c'est mon fils, je l'aimerais quand même !"
- " Je suis heureuse de voir que vous le prenez comme ça, car je dois aussi vous prévenir, votre fils, il n'a pas de corps."
- " :bebe: Mais tant pis, c'est mon fils, je l'aimerais quand même !", et il fonce vers la chambre de sa femme.
- " Attendez ! Je dois vous dire ..."
- "Quoi encore ?"
- "Votre fils, il n'a presque pas de tête."
- "  Mais tant pis, c'est mon fils, je l'aimerais quand même !"
Et le type entre dans la chambre, se précipite vers le berceau, et y voit une oreille de 45 cm de long. Il se penche, et dit :"Mais tant pis, c'est pas grave, tu es mon fils, je t'aimerais quand même !"
Alors, la sage femme lui tape sur l'épaule, et dit : "C'est pas la peine, en plus, il est sourd !"

  

EDIT : pour la petite histoire, le squetche qui à rendu Coluche célèbre, "C'est l'histoire d'un mec", était une pastiche des histoires de Roger Nicolas, qui commençaient presque toujours, après ses "écoute écoute écoute !", par "c'est l'histoire d'un type"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

Bon, la seconde plus vieille histoire, même soir, même cirque, toujours Roger Nicolas, juste après la précédente :

C'est l'histoire d'un type qui, se promenant dans la rue, voit une épicerie, ou au dessus de la vitrine, il est écrit, comme ça, "Ici, on vend de tout."

Il se dit que voilà un épicier bien prétentieux, et qu'on va bien rigoler. Il pousse le bec de cane, entre dans la boutique, et à l'épicier, derrière son comptoir, il demande "Il parait que vous vendez de tout ?"

- "Parfaitement monsieur, je vends de tout."
- "Bon, et bien, ça tombe bien, j'avais justement besoin d'une boite de fesse d'éléphant !"
- " euh ... attendez voir ..."

Et l'épicier parcoure rapidement du regard ses rayons, "je dois avoir ça dans l'arrière boutique, ne bougez pas."

Il fait tous les rayonnages de son arrière boutique, pas de boite de fesse d'éléphant, il passe à la réserve, toujours rien, et dans sa dernière resserre, il voit là, sur une étagère, trois boites de fesse d'éléphant. Poussant un gros soupir de soulagement, il en prend une, et triomphant, revient à la boutique, et la pose sur le comptoir. "Voilà monsieur, ça vous fera 900 francs" (des anciens francs, hein, on est en 1960).

Le type, héberlué, pose la monnaie sur le comptoir, prends la boite,et rentre à toute vitesse chez lui, pressé d'en voir le contenu. Ouvre boite, niak niak niak, et le couvercle s'ouvre sur ... Rien ! La boite est vide.

- "Mais, il s'est payé ma tête, cet épicier, attends un peu, je vais lui dire ma façon de penser, moi !"

Il retourne à l'épicerie, plaque sa boite vide sur le comptoir en fusillant l'épicier du regard : "Elle est vide, votre boite, vous vous foutez de moi ?"

L'épicier examine le fond de la boite, relève la tête, la secoue de gauche à droite d'un air navré : "Mon pauvre monsieur, vous alors, on peut dire que vous n'avez pas de chance, vous êtes tombé sur le trou !"

  :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

Un cultivateur breton demeurait juste a cote de la frontière
       normande et son voisin d'à côté était donc ... un normand.
       Les deux gars s'étaient toujours bien entendus, jusqu'à ce qu'un
       événement fâcheux vienne troubler cette harmonie.
       Le Breton avait une poule qui pondait tous les matins et il allait
       ramasser l'oeuf frais pour son déjeuner.
       Un beau matin, le Breton aperçoit sa poule sur le terrain du
       Normand.
       Elle pond son oeuf et le Normand le ramasse.
       Le Breton sort de la maison en vitesse et demande au
       Normand de lui redonner l'oeuf.
       Celui-ci refuse car, dit-il, l'oeuf a été pondu sur sa
       propriété et lui appartient donc.
       Les deux hommes argumentent pendant un bon moment, jusqu'à ce que
       le Breton propose une solution.
        - Ecoute... Nous, en Bretagne, quand on a un litige qu'on ne peut
       pas régler et qu'on n'a pas de juge pour trancher, on utilise la
       méthode des couilles dures.
       - C'est quoi ça ?!? demande le Normand.
       - C'est ben simple. Je te donne un coup de pied dans les couilles et
       je calcule combien de temps ça te prend pour te relever. Ensuite, tu
       me donnes un coup de pied dans les couilles et tu calcules combien de
       temps ça me prend pour me relever.
       Celui qui s'est relèvé le plus vite a gagné.
       Le Normand accepte.
       Le Breton s'en va mettre ses bottes de construction, prend son élan
       en courant et donne un bon coup de pied dans les couilles du
       Normand.

       Le pauvre gars tombe par terre et hurle de douleur... Il lui faut
       plus de trente minutes pour se relever.
       Lorsqu'il a finalement réussi à se relever, il dit : " a mon tour
       maintenant."
       Le Breton répond: "Non non, c'est bon. Tu peux l'garder ton oeuf."

       La moralité de l'histoire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas faire chier les
 Bretons.


----------



## ptitchout (4 Juillet 2005)

ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> Pour celle là, je vous laisse réfléchir jusqu'à lundi (blague du lundi oblige)
> 
> Qu'est ce qui a 14 bras, 14 mains, 14 jambes et 13 couilles ?


 
Bah alors, personne n'a trouvé ?

Bon je vous donne la réponse quand même. Il s'agit des 7 nains.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

C4est pour ça que y'a grognon? ::casse:


----------



## ptitchout (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C4est pour ça que y'a grognon? ::casse:


 
C'est pas grognon, c'est grincheux :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grognon, c'est grincheux :rateau:



C'est pas simplet plutôt, sinon on l'aurait nommé doublet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

*Savez-vous pourquoi*
on voit souvent des blondes avec un bleu au niveau du nombril ?
 :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

*Parce qu'il*
existe aussi des blonds...

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce genre de truc.
> C'est comme celle du p'tit graçon qui traine sa soeur par le cheveu dans le caniveau et la tabasse.
> a ce moment une vieille dame arrive et lui dit "nan mais t'as pas honte morveux de faire ça à ta soeur"
> et le gamin de répondre : "qu'est ce ça peut t'foutre ? elle est morte !"



Puisque tu les aimes, en v'la une autre :

La bonne : "Madame, madame, venez vite, bébé est tombé dans la baignoire !"
Madame : "Mais enfin, ma fille, pas besoin de hurler comme ça, sortez l'en, c'est tout !"
La bonne : "Mais je peux pas, madame, je vais me brûler !"


----------



## Nobody (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu les aimes, en v'la une autre :
> 
> La bonne : "Madame, madame, venez vite, bébé est tombé dans la baignoire !"
> Madame : "Mais enfin, ma fille, pas besoin de hurler comme ça, sortez l'en, c'est tout !"
> La bonne : "Mais je peux pas, madame, je vais me brûler !"


 
Dans le genre délicat, j'ai:

- Qu'est-ce qui est rouge et gluant?

- Un bébé qui bouffe une lame de rasoir.


Et aussi:

- Qu'est-ce qui est bleu et qui pue au fond d'un bois?

- Un scout mort.





Désolé.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2005)

Le FBI recherche un crack pour rejoindre ses rangs

Des 200 candidats de départ il ne reste plus que 3 forces de la nature auxquels on va faire passer le test ultime pour les départager.
L'examinateur leur explique le test ... ils doivent entrer chacun à leur tour, un revolver à la main, dans la pièce du fond où l'attendent leur épouse et la tuer!

On tend au premier le revolver mais il refuse aussitôt de le prendre en disant "je ne saurais jamais tirer sur ma femme" ... l'examinateur lui répond alors "désolé mais nous n'avons pas besoin d'une poule mouillée comme vous"
On tend le revolver au second qui entre avec hesitation dans la pièce ... deux minutes s'écoule mais rien .. il ressort et dit "j'étais déterminé mais lorsque je l'ai vue au bout de mon canon  je n'ai pas pû appuyer sur la gâchette" ... l'examinateur luit dit alors "désolé mais nous n'avons pas besoin d'une poule mouillée comme vous"
On tend le révolver au dernier qui n'hesite pas une seconde ..  il fonce dans la pièce ... on entend aussitôt deux détonations ... puis quelques instants plus tard un bruit de mobilier qui se renverse et que l'on brise ... puis des cris et enfin un silence de mort ... la porte s'ouvre ... le type en sort ensanglanté et lance à l'examinateur "vous auriez quand même pû me dire que le revolver était chargé à blanc ... j'ai dû l'achever avec une chaise!!"



  :love:


----------



## Tibule (4 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le FBI recherche un crack pour rejoindre ses rangs
> 
> Des 200 candidats de départ il ne reste plus que 3 forces de la nature auxquels on va faire passer le test ultime pour les départager.
> L'examinateur leur explique le test ... ils doivent entrer chacun à leur tour, un revolver à la main, dans la pièce du fond où l'attendent leur épouse et la tuer!
> ...








 Horrible, mais t'as pas volé ton coup de boule !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est un type qui en lisant le journal durant sa pose de midi ,tombe sur un article expliquant que la meilleure astuce pour combler sexuellement une femme est de se faire une branlette juste avant de lui faire l'amour car ainsi cela durera plus longtemps.

Le type convaincu se dit qu'il essayerait bien ce truc en rentrant ce soir chez lui. 
Il cherche aussitôt un endroit pour se branler ... il pense à son bureau mais trouve que c'est trop risqué ... pense aux toiletttes mais impossibile de se concentrer car il y a trop de vas et vient.
Il décide finallement de le faire en rentrant du travail.

Le moment venu, il monte dans son 4x4 ,roule en direction de chez sa copine et à un moment donné range sa voiture au bord de la route.
Il descend ... se couche sous son 4x4 pour simuler une panne ... baisse son froc et se met à se branler en fermant fermement les yeux et en pensant très fort à sa copine.

A un moment donné, il sent quelqu'un qui l'appelle en lui tirant légèrement le bas du pantalon. Si près du but il fait mine de rien et continue à se branler les yeux fermés tout en criant "qui c'est?".

Un voix puissante lui lance "gendarmerie nationale .. on peut savoir ce que vous faites?"
Le gars qui est à deux doigts de conclure répond tout en continuant sa branlette les yeux fermés "je crois que j'ai un problème à la transmission .. je n'en ai plus pour très longtemps .. encore quelques minutes et ça ira" et s'active de plus belle pour conclure!!.

La voix puissante lui lance alors ... "pas de problème ... mais un conseil ... tant que vous y êtes vérifiez aussi votre frein à main car je vous signale que votre voiture est à 20 mètres d'ici !!" 



 :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un type blablabla....
> 
> :love:



Il me semble que le magicien nous l'a raconté y a pas longtemps... :mouais:

Mais bon elle est très bonne, on te pardonne...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que le magicien nous l'a raconté y a pas longtemps... :mouais:
> 
> Mais bon elle est très bonne, on te pardonne...


Eh non .. je l'avais postée le premier chez les floodeurs
Elle est passée par "magie " chez le magicien!!! 
Je lui pardonne !!!!


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le FBI recherche un crack pour rejoindre ses rangs
> 
> Des 200 candidats de départ il ne reste plus que 3 forces de la nature auxquels on va faire passer le test ultime pour les départager.
> L'examinateur leur explique le test ... ils doivent entrer chacun à leur tour, un revolver à la main, dans la pièce du fond où l'attendent leur épouse et la tuer!
> ...



Celle la m'a fait pleurer de rire  :love: merci


----------



## PHILBX (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est un couple de chinois qui vient monter un restaurant asiatique dans nos campagnes 
Ragots et commérages vont bon train dans le village

Le chinois se rend chez l'épicier local

-Bonjour Mr,  S'il vous plaît, je voudrais dix boites de Canigou

L'épicier, très gêné ( pensant aux ragots sur la cuisine asiatique )

- Dix boites de Canigou ? ? ?  Et pour quoi Faire ???

Le chinois

-Oui Mr , S'il vous plaît,  j'ai dix chiens !

L'épicier

-Bon beh Mr, allez chercher vos dix chiens et je vous donnerais vos dix boites de Canigou

Le chinois

-Oui Mr, j'y vais merci Mr

Et le chinois revient avec dix chiens, et obtiens les boites


Le Lendemain

- Bonjour Mr, S'il vous plaît, je voudrais dix boites de Ronron

L'épicier ? ? ?

- Dix boites de Ronron ? et pour Quoi faire ?

-Oui, S'il vous plaît, j'ai dix chats !

-Bon beh Mr, allez chercher vos dix chats et je vous donnerais vos dix boites de Ronron

-Oui Mr, J'y vais merci Mr

Et le chinois revient avec les dix chats, et obtiens les boites


Le Surlendemain

-Bonjour Mr, tenez c'est pour vous, en tendant une petite boite chinoise très jolie a l'épicier  

L'épicier, très gêné

- Oh, il ne fallait pas, c'est trop gentil, une spécialité de chez vous ?

- Oui, allez y,  goûter S'il vous plaît Mr

L'épicier, ouvre la boite et goûte

- Mais, mais c'est de la Merde ! ! !

Le chinois

-Oui Mr, je voudrais dix rouleaux de papier toilette, S'il vous plaît Mr

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Cette fois le FBI veut engager un cnien, et ils sont justement en train de faire passer des tests à un superbe berger alllemand.
L'instructeur explique au chien le premier test: "Tu vois le parcours d'obstacles? Tu as une minutes pour le faire"
Le chien s'élance, évite tous les pièges, saute tous les obstacles et revient en 45 secondes!
"Bien! Bon mets toi devant cet ordinateur et tape ce texte. Il faut que tu fasses au moins du 90 caractères à la minute".
Le chien s'installe et tape à 130 caractères minutes.
"Bien! Dernière épreuve... il faut que tu parles une langue étrangère".
"Miaouuu?"

A.



ps: Bon comme on a oublié le nom du thread, si on se donnait des thèmes?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Un gars vois une superbe nana à la terrasse d'un troquet. Il s'approche et demande.

_Pardon mademoiselle auriez vous l'amabilité et l'extrême obligeance d'accepter que je vous offre un verre_

La nana se lève et lui mets une baffe que le mec il en fait 3 tours dans ses chaussures, et qu'il s'effondre 2 mètres plus loin dans les tables... Il se relève tant bien que mal et dit à la nana...

_J'suis sûr que pour une petite pipe vous seriez pas d'accord non plus..._


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

A une heure avancée de la nuit le téléphone sonne ... le monsieur se lève, décroche le combiné et au bout de quelques secondes répond .. "Quoi? ... mais comment voulez-vous que je le sache? ... appelez plutôt la SNCF!!" et il raccroche violement le combiné avant de rejoindre sa femme au lit

"Qui c'était?" lui demande-t-elle inquiète
et il répond "aucune idée ... un type qui demande si la voie est libre"


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est un africain qui est très malheureux car il a un sexe bien trop long à son goût (eh oui ça existe) .. 50cms!

Désespéré il va voir un sorcier pour lui demander de l'aide
Après réflexion, le sorcier lui dit "va à la mare et cherche après le crapaud bleu ... quand tu l'auras trouvé tu lui demandes simplement s'il veut bien t'épouser ... s'il repond NON ton sexe perdra 10cms ... mais s'il répond OUI il s'agrandira de 10cms!

L'homme est décidé et se précipite à la mare, découvre le crapaud bleu et lui demande aussitôt "mon beau crapaud veux-tu bien m'épouser?" ... le crapaud lui répond alors séchement "NON!" 
L'homme tout content se précipite à la maison et mesure immédiatement son sexe ... il est descendu à 40cms!! .. il saute de joie.

Deux jours plus tard il regarde son sexe et le trouve encore trop long ... il retourne à la mare et demande au crapaud  "Mon beau crapaud veux-tu bien m'épouser?" ...  et à nouveau le crapaud lui répond séchement "NON!'
Retour précipité à la maison et verdict ... le sexe est retombé à 30cms .. il ressaute de joie

Deux jours plus tard il se dit que finalement "20cms ce serait génial, la taille vraiment idéale" ... il arrive donc essouflé à la mare ... attrape le crapaud et lui redemande "mon beau crapaud veux-tu bien m'épouser?"

Et le crapaud agacé lui répond  "P'tain mais t'es sourd ou quoi?? .. je te l'ai déjà dit ... NON,NON et NON !!!!!


  :rose:    :love:


----------



## Tibule (5 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un africain qui est très malheureux car il a un sexe bien trop long à son goût (eh oui ça existe) .. 50cms!...
> Et le crapaud agacé lui répond  "P'tain mais t'es sourd ou quoi?? .. je t'ai déjà dit ... NON,NON et NON !!!!!
> :rose:    :love:









 ET alors c'était 0 cm après ????


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

Tibule a dit:
			
		

> ET alors c'était 0 cm après ????


C'est comme pour la Stella seuls les hommes (les vrais) peuvent comprendre   :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Tibule a dit:
			
		

> ET alors c'était 0 cm après ????



Et après tu rigoles si tu es normalement constitué.... 

Par contre si t'as rien bah tu pleures....


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme pour la Stella seuls les hommes (les vrais) peuvent comprendre   :love:  :love:



"les hommes savent pourquoi", c'est jupiler, pas stella.

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...rt=20&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=lang_fr&c2coff=1&sa=N


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> "les hommes savent pourquoi", c'est jupiler, pas stella.
> 
> http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...rt=20&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=lang_fr&c2coff=1&sa=N


Oupps ... tu as raison!! un fin connaisseur tu es ..   ... Liègeois?


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oupps ... tu as raison!! un fin connaisseur tu es ..   ... Liègeois?



Non, simplement je traîne de temps en temps dans les cafés de Bruxelles.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Un type commande un dessert dans un restaurant :
"- J'aimerais prendre un jdkfoeuztsb au chocolat s'il vous plaît.
La serveuse :
 - Excusez moi un jdkfoeuztsb au quoi ???" :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Toujours au restaurant, dans celui ci, les portions sont  ... dosées très légèrement. Le client a pris un steak frites

Le Garçon : "Comment monsieur a-t-il trouvé son steak ?"
Le client : "Oh, par hasard, en soulevant une frite !"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours au restaurant, dans celui ci, les portions sont ... dosées très légèrement. Le client a pris un steak frites
> 
> Le Garçon : "Comment monsieur a-t-il trouvé son steak ?"
> Le client : "Oh, par hasard, en soulevant une frite !"


hou hou huu    ça me rappelle quand je vais manger au CourtePa......

MMhh sinon :
Un Anglais dans un restaurant :
[size=-1]- Garçon, il y a un mouche dans ma soupe !
[/size][size=-1]Le serveur :
[/size][size=-1]- Ah non, monsieur, c'est UNE mouche.
[/size][size=-1]Et l'anglais répond :
[/size][size=-1]- Ah ? Vous avez de bons yeux...[/size]


----------



## ptitchout (11 Juillet 2005)

Un vieux monsieur vient de mourir et arrive devant St Pierre qui lui demande son nom.

Le vieux : Je soffure de la maladie d'Alzheimer. Je ne me rappelle plus mon nom.
St Pierre : Ça va être difficile de vous identifier. Je ne peux pas vous laisser entrer au paradis comme ça.
Le vieux : Tout ce dont je me souvient, c'est que je travaillais le bois sur terre et que j'ai un un enfant.
St Pierre : Attendez, voilà Jesus. Il a connu beaucoup de monde sur terre. Peut-être vous reconnaîtra-t-il?

Jesus arrive en courant et en criant : Papa !

Le vieux, tout ému, s'écrit : Pinnochio, ça faisait tellement longtemps...


Désolé, je sors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> hou hou huu    ça me rappelle quand je vais manger au CourtePa......
> 
> MMhh sinon :
> Un Anglais dans un restaurant :
> ...




Déjà bu !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu !


Mouirf.... rhhha j'enrage  

Un homme dans un restaurant :
- Garçon, il y a une fourmi dans ma soupe !
Le serveur :
- Je sais monsieur. Je suis désolé, il ne nous restait plus de mouches...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

une dernière avant la meilleure...  

Une mouche dans un restaurant :
[size=-1]- Garçon, il y a un monstre géant avec une cuillère au-dessus de ma [/size][size=-1]piscine ![/size]

and the cream of the blagues :

Client : Garçon !
[size=-1]Serveur : Bonjour monsieur! Mon nom est Bill et je suis votre [/size][size=-1]serveur/responsable du service après-vente. Quel est le problème?
[/size][size=-1]Client : Il y a une mouche dans ma soupe !
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Essayez encore, peut-être que la mouche disparaÓtra d'elle-même.
[/size][size=-1]Client : Non. Elle est toujours là.
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Moui... C'est peut-être que vous n'utilisez pas correctement [/size][size=-1]votre soupe. Essayez-donc de la manger avec une fourchette, par exemple.
[/size][size=-1]Client : Hrmm... Même avec une fourchette, la mouche est toujours là.
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Moui... (monsieur est un client difficile) Il est possible que [/size][size=-1]votre soupe soit incompatible avec le récipient que vous utilisez.
[/size][size=-1]Quelle sorte de récipient utilisez-vous, monsieur?
[/size][size=-1]Client : Un bol à SOUPE !
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Tiens, curieux: ça devrait fonctionner. Peut-être s'agit-il [/size][size=-1]plutôt d'un problème de configuration. Comment le bol qu'on vous a amené [/size][size=-1]a-t-il été présenté?
[/size][size=-1]Client : Ben... Vous l'aviez posé sur une soucoupe. Mais j'avoue que je [/size][size=-1]ne vois pas ce que ça peut...
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : TRES BIEN! Vous rappelez-vous de TOUT ce que vous avez fait [/size][size=-1]avant de remarquer qu'il y avait une mouche dans votre soupe?
[/size][size=-1]Client : Je me suis assis et j'ai commandé cette bon dieu de soupe du [/size][size=-1]jour !
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Avez-vous pensé à faire une mise à jour et adopter la soupe du [/size][size=-1]jour la plus récente?
[/size][size=-1]Client : Vous avez plus d'une soupe du jour par jour?
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Bien entendu, monsieur. Le soupe du jour change toutes les [/size][size=-1]heures.
[/size][size=-1]Client : Bien. Et quelle est la soupe du jour en ce moment?
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : La soupe du jour est actuellement... la soupe aux tomates.
[/size][size=-1]Client : Parfait! Amenez-moi la soupe aux tomates, et l'addition par la [/size][size=-1]même occasion.
[/size][size=-1](le serveur s'en va et revient avec la soupe et l'addition) [/size][size=-1]Serveur : Voilà, monsieur. La soupe du jour, et l'addition de monsieur.
[/size][size=-1]Client : C'est de la soupe aux pommes de terre.
[/size][size=-1]Serveur : Hem, en effet. La soupe aux tomates n'était pas encore prête.
[/size][size=-1]Client : Beuh. Cela ne fait rien. Merci.
[/size][size=-1][/size][size=-1]L'addition : 10.00 [/size][size=-1]Soupe du jour 5.00 [/size][size=-1]Mise à jour vers une nouvelle soupe du jour 04.00 [/size][size=-1]Accès au service après-vente   [/size]


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juillet 2005)

Enzo ferrari meurt et frappe à la porte du paradis ... aussitôt c'est la frénésie ... Dieu lui-même se déplace et lance ému :

- Enzo mon ami! ... quel honneur de te rencontrer  .. tu as toujours été mon idole car tu as créé les plus belles voitures du monde  ... par exemple la Ferrari Testa Rossa est vraiment une pure merveille!
- Mais Enzo ... puisque nous sommes entre grands créateurs je peux te faire une petite remarque? 
- Miais bien sour répond Enzo
- L'allume-cigare ... beaucoup trop près du levier de vitesse tu sais!

Et Enzo légèrement vexé lui répond:
- Dio mon ami! ... quel honneur de te rncontrer  ... tou a toujours été mon idole car tou a créé les plou belles femmes dou monde! ... par exemple  Monica Belluci est vraiment oune poure merveille!
- Mais Dio ... puisque nous sommes entre grands créateurs ye peux te faire oune petite remarque?
- Mais bien sûr Enzo répond Dieu
- L'alloumage .... beaucoup trop près de l'échappement tou sais!     

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours au restaurant, dans celui ci, les portions sont  ... dosées très légèrement. Le client a pris un steak frites
> 
> Le Garçon : "Comment monsieur a-t-il trouvé son steak ?"
> Le client : "Oh, par hasard, en soulevant une frite !"




Ca m'en rappelle une autre plus crade...

Un routier entre dans un restau et dit à la serveuse,
- Je voudrais un steack gros comme mes couilles et tendre comme ma bite.

La serveuse soulève sa jupe et lui répond

Et vous le voulez saignant comme ma...


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2005)

Un gag à 2 balles à sortir lorsqu'on est vraiment déchiré :

_Salut, je m'appelle teuse_

Bon ok, je sors


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

"Salut, je m'appelle gomz !"
est plus régional, mais plus rigolo aussi (pellgomz = téléphone en breton)


----------



## Nobody (14 Juillet 2005)

Allo? Pital?

Ici Phyllis.


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juillet 2005)

C'est d'la part de qui ?

C'est d'la part de Sue...


----------



## Yip (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon arrêtez ou je raconte celle du chien qui joue au poker et qui perd parce-qu'il remue la queue...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon arrêtez ou je raconte celle du chien qui joue au poker et qui perd parce-qu'il remue la queue...



Tu as le sens du raccourci pour raconter une histoire, toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juillet 2005)

C'est un jeune couple d'adolescents qui revient d'une soirée d'enfer ... le garçon tente une dernière fois de conquérir sa belle ... il la coince dans l'encoignure de la porte en placant son genou contre ses jambes et sa main droite contre le mur 
"allez un bisou" lui lance le garçon ... "non" lui répond la fille
"allez laisse moi te palper les seins" continue le garçon .. "non" lui répond la fille
"allez laisse moi baisser ta culotte" .. poursuit le garçon ... "non" lui répond la fille"
"allez laisse-moi te faire l'amour" ... rajoute le garcon ... "non" lui répond la fille
et ça dure .. ça dure ...

A ce moment, la lumière du vestibule s'allume ... on entend des pas dans l'escalier et la porte qui s'ouvre ... c'est la petite soeur de la fille qui lance ... "c'est papa qui m'envoie ... il te demande de te laisser t'embrasser,te palper les seins,baisser ta culotte et te laisser te faire l'amour .. il s'en fout ... mais il voudrait surtout que tu dises à ton copain de retirer sa main du bouton du parlophone!! "  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

-"Attention au trou !"

-"J'lai vuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ..."


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> -"Attention au trou !"
> 
> -"J'lai vuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ..."



Pas mal la "chute" de l'histoire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon on est quasiment lundi, hein !


C'est le conseil de révision : Le médecin major parcoure aux fins d'examen clinique, une rangée de conscrits à poil, et "au garde à vous". Il tombe soudain en arrêt devant j'un d'eux qui à "SE" tatoué sur le sexe . 

-"Ça veut dire quoi, ça, jeune homme, Sud Est ?"

-"Euh ... Non mon major, lorsque je suis dans de bonne dispositions, on peut lire le prénom de ma fiancée : Suzanne"

-"Ah, bien !"

Et il passe à la suite.

Quelques semaines plus tard, même médecin major, nouvelle rangée de conscrits. De nouveau, il voit tatoué "SE" sur le sexe de l'un d'eux.

-"Ah, votre fiancée s'appelle Suzanne ?"

-"Euh ... Non mon major, pourquoi ?" 

-"Ben, ce tatouage, ça ne fait pas le prénom de votre fiancée ?"

-"Ah ça ! Non mon major, lorsque je suis en bonne disposition, ça fait "Souvenir de mon voyage en Afrique équatoriale française" !"


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !
J'ai une pote qui vient de me sortir ca :

J'ai un pote qui m'a dit que c'était mieux de télécharger la toute première version d'Emule même si elle est pourrie car elle est sortie avant la loi donc c'est légal si on te choppe.
:mouais::mouais:



J'éspère que ca vous ferra autant rire que moi.


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

"*Pourquoi on accepte pas les transexuels alors que tout le 16ème arrondissement s'est fait tout refaire grâce à la chirurgie?*" 

vendredi soir : soirée blonde de canal + : doc sur les blondes : une journaliste


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Comment reconnait on un belge dans un aeroport? C'est le seul qui donne les graines aux avions :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Comment reconnait on un belge dans un aeroport? C'est le seul qui donne les graines aux avions :rateau:



tu m'a vu ou quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Comment reconnait on un belge dans un aeroport? C'est le seul qui donne les graines aux avions :rateau:



Même aux avions portugais ? Tu sais à quoi on les reconnais, les avions portugais ?




...




C'est ceux qui ont du poil sous les ailes !


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Wwwwarffff  

bon une autre...

Ça se passe en Belgique, dans une maison bourgeoise. La bonne fait les poussières dans la chambre de sa patronne pendant que cette dernière se maquille devant la coiffeuse.

La femme de chambre trouvant une capote usagée sous le lit : 
- Oh ben alors une fois, ça c'est dégueulasse alors... 
La maîtresse de maison : 
- Mais allons Ginette, je vous en prie... restez correcte ! 
- Bien sûr madame... mais c'est quand même vraiment dégueulasse ça une fois ! 
- Il suffit Ginette... vous ne faites donc jamais l'amour en Belgique? 
- Bien sûr que si madame.... mais pas au point d'y laisser la peau!

:rateau:  :rateau:   

bon les belges, je vous laisse en paix pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2005)

Vous savez comment on fait pour sauver un belge de la noyade ?
...
...
...
...
...
...
Non ?
...
...
...
...
...
...
TANT MIEUX !!!

Les belges si tu m'entends...    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi, depuis 20 ans, j'ai fait fortune en vendant des français ...

Je les achetais au prix qu'ils valaient et je les revendais au prix qu'ils pensaient valoir....
Tidlu, la marge !!!!! 

   :love: :love:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2005)

rien de tel qu'un chtit dessin:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2005)

une autre.....une autre..... ok ! ok ! ça vient:


----------



## duracel (18 Juillet 2005)

Puisque les blondes sont à la mode:

C'est deux blondes qui parlent, l'une demande à l'autre:
-Est-ce que tu fumes après l'amour?
-Je sais pas, je n'ai jamais regardé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

Racontée, hier, par un pote coiffeur...

Que font trois homos et une blonde, au fond des bois?

Deux qui la tiennent......................... et l'autre qui la coiffe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Malheureusement c'est pas une blague. Ceci est la copie de philo d'un pote. Le sujet était : "Qu'est-ce qu'une ½uvre (d'art)?". Je tiens juste à souligner que ce cher camarade est avec moi en hypokhâgne...
Petite précision tout de même, il a minoré à 1...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

Illisible ! je demande une contre-expertise !


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon une classique...

Deux blondes font une balade à bicyclette. 
L'une descend de sa bicyclette et se met à dégonfler ses deux pneus. 
- Mais qu'est-ce que tu fabriques ? demande sa copine. 
- Mon siège est trop haut, lui répond l'autre. 
Aussitôt, celle-ci descend de sa bicyclette, met son siège à la place de son guidon et son guidon à la place de son siège. 
Son amie lui demande à son tour 
- Et toi ? Que fais-tu ? 
- Je retourne chez moi, t'es trop conne...   

:love:


----------



## Patamach (18 Juillet 2005)

http://hng-des3.ifrance.com/mp/m&p066.jpg





http://hng-des3.ifrance.com/mp/m&p172.jpg





http://hng-des3.ifrance.com/mp/m&p150.jpg





http://hng-des3.ifrance.com/mp/m&p194.jpg


*La grande classe ...*


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

je découvre....

effectivement grande classe

jusqu'où peut-on aller...
histoire de pas me faire jeter, suis nouveau sur le forum....


----------



## Patamach (18 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'où peut-on aller...
> histoire de pas me faire jeter, suis nouveau sur le forum....


 
aucune idée ... mais tu dois pouvoir trouver la reponse à ta question sur la charte.
Sinon bienvenu


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez comment on fait pour sauver un belge de la noyade ?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Ah non, DJ, c'est pas comme ça celle là, C'est l'examen d'entrée au front national : 
- Question : "Un arabe se noie dans une rivière, savez vous ce qu'il convient de faire pour le sauver ?"
- "Réponse : "euh ... Non !"
- "Très bien, vous êtes admis !"


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez comment on fait pour sauver un belge de la noyade ?
> Non ?
> TANT MIEUX !!!
> Les belges si tu m'entends...    :love:



Grrrrr .. vengeance
Déjà dite mais bon elle va servir une nouvelle fois

Tu sais pourquoi les français ont les plus gros sous-marins du monde?
Parce qu'au fond ils ne sont pas si bêtes

Dos Jones si tu nous entends!


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrr .. vengeance
> Déjà dite mais bon elle va servir une nouvelle fois
> 
> Tu sais pourquoi les français ont les plus gros sous-marins du monde?
> ...



A quoi reconnait on un sous marinier belge ??

C'est le seul avec un parachute...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

Eh!!! Vous savez pourquoi les belges rentrent toujours bredouille de la chasse aux canards?
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Ben c'est parce qu'ils lançent pas leurs chiens assez haut... :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrr .. vengeance
> Déjà dite mais bon elle va servir une nouvelle fois
> 
> Tu sais pourquoi les français ont les plus gros sous-marins du monde?
> ...



Meuuuh non!   
C'est pô ça la blague!
La "vraie" version, c'est: 
Pourquoi les Belges nagent-ils au fond des piscines?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Parcequ'au fonds, ils ne sont pas si c....

  

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A quoi reconnait on un sous marinier belge ??
> 
> C'est le seul avec un parachute...



Et vous savez pourquoi il a été renvoyé?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Il dormait la fenêtre ouverte!!!

A.


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est un belge qui rencontre un ami dans la rue, un suppositoire en pendentif.
Que fais-tu une fois avec ce suppositoire autour du cou ?
Hé bien, c'est le docteur qui m'a demandé de suspendre mon traitement une fois !


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Juillet 2005)

Hihihihii ... vous me faites rire ... 

Un Français qui va pisser, il se lave les mains avant ou après ?
- PENDANT!

Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui parle trois langues ? - Un trilingue.
Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui parle deux langues ? - Un bilingue.
Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui ne parle qu'une langue ? -Un Français.

Comment fait-on pour sortir un français de sa baignoire?
- Il suffit de mettre de l'eau dedans !

Quelle est la différence entre Dieu et un français modeste ?
- Aucune, dans les deux cas on souhaiterait qu'ils existent !

Quelle est la différence entre un crocodile et un Français ? 
Ils ont tous les deux une grande gueule et toute la force dans la queue. 

Quelle est la différence entre un français et Dieu? 
Dieu ne se prend pas pour un français 

Comment fait un Français pour se suicider ?
Il se tire une balle à 15 centimètres au-dessus de la tête en plein
dans son complexe de supériorité.

Pourquoi un français boit toujours la tasse quand il nage?
Parce que même dans l'eau ils sont obligés d'ouvrir leur grande
gueule.

Un français qui était allé à Las Vegas, s'est ruiné dans un distributeur de boissons


etc... etc... on s'est bien marré ... on peut maintenant je crois arreter les "hostilités" ...  
FRANCAIS JE VOUS AIME!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuh non!
> C'est pô ça la blague!
> La "vraie" version, c'est:
> Pourquoi les Belges nagent-ils au fond des piscines?
> ...


Pourquoi un français nage-t-il toujours au milieu de la piscine ?
Parce qu'il est un peu c... sur les bords.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Juillet 2005)

on dit les Italiens réputés pour être pingres et baratineurs ... la preuve

Cinq amis italiens partent boire un verre à la terasse d'un café
Ils se lancent dans une suite de tournées qui n'en finissent plus
Vient cependant le moment de se quitter et la venue du garçon pour réclamer son dû
Ce n'est pas une mince affaire car chacun veut se réserver l'exclusivité du règlement de la note

"Amici ... la note c'est pour moi" s'esclaffe Antonio
"Santo cielo .. tou n'y pense meme pas c'est moi qui va payer" enchaine Roberto
"Ye ne mai suis jamais fait payer oune verre de ma vie .. c'est pour moii" crie Luciano
"No no no ... la Mama ne me le pardonnerait jamais .. c'est pour moi" annonce Riccardo
"Santa madonna ... lo desonor della familia si c'est pas moi qui paye" renchéri Emilio

et ça dure ... et ça dure ... au grand désespoir du garçon qui ne voit toujours pas son argent venir .. il décide alors de mettre tout le monde d'accord et apporte cinq seaux d'eau
"vous allez plonger vos têtes dans chacun de ces seaux d'eau et le premier qui lêve la tête payera la tournée"

Ce jour là il y eu cinq morts noyés à la brasserie des italiens   

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est l'histoire du chaperon rouge ...

Un jour chaperon rouge s'en va rendre visite à sa grand-mère à travers la forêt
A un moment donné elle apperçoit le loup caché derrière un arbre et s'approche de lui mais aussitôt le loup décampe sans dire un mot ... elle comprend pas pourquoi ... et décide de poursuivre son chemin

Un peu plus loin elle revoit le loup caché derrière un autre arbre et s'approche de lui mais aussitôt le loup décampe sans dire un mot ... elle comprend toujours pas ... et décide de se remettre en route

Un peu plus loin elle revoit à nouveau le loup caché derrière un arbre et s'approche de lui ... aussitôt le loup exaspéré se lève en geulant "y a vraiment pas moyen de faire caca en paix dans ce foutu bois!!"

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est un gars qui rencontre par hasard un ancien copain perdu de vue depuis 20 ans en train de  promener ses 6 enfants
Le premier dit au second "tu en as de la chance d'avoir ces 6 enfants car moi je ne suis jamais arrivé à en avoir un seul et ma femme et moi sommes complètement démoralisés!"
Le second lui répond en lui frappant sur l'épaule "mais c'est parce que vous vous y prenez mal ... une seule technique possible ... absolument infaillible  ... il faut le faire comme les chiens dans la rue"

Le premier,convaincu par ce qu'il vient d'entendre et de voir se précipite à la maison et explique à sa femme ce que vient de lui dire son vieux pote de la fac aux 6 enfants

"Je sais que tu n'es pas pour mais d'après mon pote il n'y a qu'une seule manière pour arriver à combler notre immense manque affectif : c'est de le faire comme les chiens dans la rue"

Après quelques longs instants de réflexion, sa femme gromellante lui lance alors "bon ok ... je veux bien ... mais alors dans une rue où il n'y a pas trop de monde!"

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est un couvent de bonnes soeurs qui ouvre en grand secret ses portes à un vendeur de godes ambulant
On fait la file indienne devant la précieuse valise posée devant le vendeur

C'est le tour de la première nonne folle d'impatience ... il ouvre sa valise et après mûre réflexion et longues manipulations la nonne lui lance "je veux celui-là!!" ... un modèle turbo à vibrations dermo-régulées ... aussitôt dit aussitôt vendu
C'est le tour de la deuxième ... après mûre réflexion elle crie "je veux celui-là!" ... un modèle à géométrie variable ... aussitôt dit aussitôt vendu
C'est le tour de la troisième ... après mûre réflexion elle s'exclame "je veux celui-là!" ... un modèle  à résistance chauffante à puissance variable ... aussitôt dit aussitôt vendu
etc ... etc ...

Vient le tour de la dernière qui sans hésitation lance "je veux celui-là!" ... mais le vendeur lui répond "non désolé mais il n'est pas à vendre" .... elle insiste ... mais lui persiste "non je ne peux vraiment pas vous le céder"

Hystérique la bonne soeur plonge ses mains dans la valise dans l'espoir d'emporter de force l'objet tant convoité ... mais l'homme défend âprement son bien en lançant "pour la dernière fois ma soeur je vous répète qu'il n'est pas à vendre .... j'en ai besoin ......   c'est mon thermo!"

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est un touriste qui décide pour son dernier jour de vacances de faire une excursion en solitaire dans le désert à dos de chameau
Il se rend chez le loueur de chameau qui lui dit qu'il est désolé mais tous ses chameaux ont déjà été loués et il n'en a plus à lui proposer
Le touriste contrarié lui fait remarquer qu'il en reste quand même un derrière lui mais le loueur ne veut pas lui louer car dit-il "c'est un vicelard ... un obsédé sexuel ... il s'arrête tout les kms et exige qu'on le branle"
le touriste qui veut absolument faire son excursion décide de le prendre quand même en se disant que ce n'est pas un chameau qui va lui dicter sa loi et part aussitôt en direction du désert

Un km plus tard le chameau s'arrête et se couche .... son regard est explicite ... et d'un hochement  de la tête en direction du bras droit du touriste il montre sans ambiguité ce qu'il exige de lui pour assouvir ses bas instincts
Le touriste,coincé, s'exécute et 10 minutes plus tard sa main droite est en sang car je sais pas si vous savez mais le sexe d'un chameau c'est plutôt rugeux ... le touriste arrache alors un morceau de sa chemise,bande sa main et remonte sur le chameau regaillardi.

Un km plus tard le chameau s'arrête à nouveau et se couche .... le touriste rigole et lui lance "désolé mais ma main est blessée et je ne peux plus rien pour toi" .. le chameau imperturbable montre d'un hochement de la tête en direction du bras gauche du touriste ce qu'il exige de lui pour assouvir ses bas instincts
Le touriste,coincé, s'exécute à nouveau et 10 minutes plus tard sa main gauche est en sang car je ne sais pas si ...etc ... le touriste arrache alors un morceau de sa chemise,bande sa 2eme main et remonte sur le chameau regaillardi.

Un km plus tard le chameau s'arrête à nouveau et se couche .... son regard est explicite ... et d'un hochement de la tête montre sans ambiguité ce qu'il exige de lui pour assouvir ses bas instincts
Le touriste rigole et narquois lance au chameau "désolé mais cette fois je peux vraiment plus rien pour toi ... j'ai les deux mains en sang et incapables de te satisfaire !!"

Et le chameau impassible se met à faire glisser de façon très explicite sa langue de gauche à droite le long de ses lêvres ...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

On dit qu'ils l'ont longue ...   

Chirac visite avec Moboutou quelques villages perdus au milieu de la jungle
A un moment donné Chirac fait discrètement du pied à Moboutou pour lui faire savoir qu'il a un besoin pressant à assouvir au plus vite
Moboutou se dit qu'il en profiterait bien lui aussi pour se soulager et arrive par milles ruses à s'éloigner discrètement avec son hôte vers le bord de la rivière
Aussitôt plantés juste au bord de celle-ci ils se déboutonnent et sortent chacun leur engin .. Chirac sentant brusquement une petite fraîcheur à ce niveau-là lance à Moboutou "le fond de l'air est frais" 
et Moboutou répond "oui en effet ... très frais" et ajoute ....  "le fond de l'eau aussi!"  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Alors..ahem... une gentille :

C'est une petite souris qui va pour traverser une route. Elle s'engage mais au moment ou elle atteind l'autre coté, une voiture passe à fond et lui coupe la queue !!! 
La souris pô contente décide de revenir sur la route pour récuperer sa queue, mais à ce moment, une deuxième voiture passe et lui coupe la tête !!! 

Moralité : On perd souvent la tête pour un p'tit bout d'queue !


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On dit qu'ils l'ont longue ...
> 
> Chirac visite avec Moboutou quelques villages perdus au milieu de la jungle
> A un moment donné Chirac fait discrètement du pied à Moboutou pour lui faire savoir qu'il a un besoin pressant à assouvir au plus vite
> ...


Pour Mobutu, c'est surtout le fonds du caveau qui est frais 
En plus, il est mort d'un cancer de la prostate :casse:



PS: elle m'a fait bien rire même si je la connaissais déjà


PPS: pour la route:

Pourquoi les nains rigolent-ils au printemps?

Parce que l'herbe qui pousse leur chatouille les c*%µ !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

un motard fonce sur une route départementale...
Au loin, il voit un petit oiseau qui volète en zig-zag au milieu de la route.
il est à pleine vitesse mais calcule déjà sa trajectoire pour éviter l'oiseau ; qu'il finit tout de même par percuter de plein fouet, à cause des zig-zags imprévisibles.
Il stoppe net et descend de sa moto pour rechercher la victime qu'il retrouve sur le bas côté.
En le prenant dans sa main ; il se rend compte que la pauvre bête palpite encore. Il la ramène donc chez lui, l'installe dans une petite cage, sur de la paille et place à côté d'elle un quignon de pain et une petite coupelle d'eau, avant de s'en aller vaquer à nouveau à ses occupations de motard...
L'oiseau finit par ouvrir un oeil. Dans le flou, il apperçoit le pain sec et l'eau à ses côtés ; lève les yeux ; voit les barreaux et...
"Meeeeeeeerde!!!! J'ai tué le motard!"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> un motard fonce sur une route départementale...
> Au loin, il voit un petit oiseau qui volète en zig-zag au milieu de la route.
> il est à pleine vitesse mais calcule déjà sa trajectoire pour éviter l'oiseau ; qu'il finit tout de même par percuter de plein fouet, à cause des zig-zags imprévisibles.
> Il stoppe net et descend de sa moto pour rechercher la victime qu'il retrouve sur le bas côté.
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Il était une fois le p'tit chaperon rouge qui se promenait dans le bois.
Elle aperçoit le gros méchant loup derrière un buisson.
Elle lui dit : " J't'ai vu, méchant loup, pis tu m'fais pas peur ! Va-t-en ! "
Et le loup dit : " Aaah ! ", puis s'en va.
Le p'tit chaperon rouge continue son chemin.
Soudain, elle voit le loup caché derrière un arbre.
Elle lui dit : " J't'ai vu, méchant loup, pis tu m'fais pas peur ! Va-t-en ! "
Et le loup dit : " Aaah ! ", puis s'en va.
Le p'tit chaperon rouge continue sa route. Tout-à-coup, elle voit le gros méchant loup caché derrière un rocher.
Elle lui dit : " J't'ai vu, méchant loup, pis tu m'fais pas peur ! Va-t-en ! "
Le loup se lève, puis dit : "Mais bordel de merde ! Y'a pas moyen d'chier en paix dans c'te saloperie de bois ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois le p'tit chaperon rouge qui se promenait dans le bois.
> Elle aperçoit le gros méchant loup derrière un buisson.
> Elle lui dit : " J't'ai vu, méchant loup, pis tu m'fais pas peur ! Va-t-en ! "
> Et le loup dit : " Aaah ! ", puis s'en va.
> ...


Déjà racontée par moi le 22/07/05 1h18      ... faut suivre Stargazer :love:
A propos on s'est fait tous les deux remonté les bretelles avec l'orthographe de la signature de Gilardino  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> un motard fonce sur une route départementale...
> Au loin, il voit un petit oiseau qui volète en zig-zag au milieu de la route.
> il est à pleine vitesse mais calcule déjà sa trajectoire pour éviter l'oiseau ; qu'il finit tout de même par percuter de plein fouet, à cause des zig-zags imprévisibles.
> Il stoppe net et descend de sa moto pour rechercher la victime qu'il retrouve sur le bas côté.
> ...


    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà racontée par moi le 22/07/05 1h18      ... faut suivre Stargazer :love:
> A propos on s'est fait tous les deux remonté les bretelles avec l'orthographe de la signature de Gilardo  :love:  :love:



T'en postes tellement aussi ..   

Oui j'ai vu ça ...


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi les belges vont-ils aux WC avec des miettes de pain ?


Pour donner à manger au Canard WC... :rateau:


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

Un couple marié est en train de rouler tranquillement à 90km/h sur une
départementale.
L'homme conduit.
Soudain, la femme le regarde enfin et lui dit :
- "Ecoute, nous sommes maries depuis 15 ans, mais je veux divorcer ..."
Le mari ne dit rien et se contente d'accélérer, 100 km/h.
- "J'ai eu une aventure avec ton meilleur ami et il est bien meilleur
amant que toi"
Encore une fois, le mari ne dit rien et se contente d'accélérer, 110
km/h.
- Elle : "Je veux la maison et les enfants"
Le mari se contente d'accélérer, 120 km/h.
- Elle : "Je veux aussi la voiture, le compte en banque et les cartes de
crédit..."
La voiture arrive près d'un mur et le mari se contente d'accélérer, 130
km/h.
- Elle : "Et toi, que veux-tu ?"
- Lui : "Rien, j'ai déjà tout ce dont j'ai besoin..."
- Elle : "Et c'est quoi ?"
- Le mari lui dit, juste avant de percuter le mur à 130 :
- Moi, j' ai l'airbag...


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à madlen."



Bien zut alors !
ça commence à bien faire ces histoires de points de répute


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

Un couple illégitime font l'amour dans la chambre de la dame peu après le départ de son mari
Soudain un bruit dans l'escalier ... c'est la panique ... la femme se cache sous la couverture et  l'homme se cache tant bien que mal dans la chambre ... on entend de grands éclats de voix puis un grand fracas

3 hommes se présentent aux portes du paradis: le premier une canne à la main ... le second les yeux gorgés de sang ... le troisième l'air complètement ahuri

L'ange préposé à la réception demande au premier "pourquoi êtes vous ici?"
L'homme répond "je sais pas ... je marchais tranquillement sur le trottoir lorsque j'ai reçu un meuble sur la tête"  ... incrédule l'ange note

Il pose la même question au second qui répond ... "je suis rentré plus tôt que prévu et j'ai trouvé ma femme au lit  ... soupçonneux mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour et je me suis accidentellement écrasé sur le trottoir en balançant tous les meubles par la fenêtre" ... incrédule l'ange note 

Il lance enfin au dernier "et vous que vous est-il arrivé?"
Et le troisième dans un filet de voix   "je sais pas ... j'étais dans une garde-robe et .... "  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Une mère entre dans la chambre de sa fille et trouve une lettre sur son lit.
Avec beaucoup de réticence, elle décide de la lire, les mains tremblantes.

_Chère maman,
C'est avec regret et tristesse que je t'annonce que je me suis enfuie avec mon nouvel amoureux.
J'ai trouvé la vraie passion et il est vraiment gentil, avec tous ses piercings, ses tatous et sa grosse moto. Ce n'est pas tout. Je suis enceinte et Jean dit que nous serons très heureux dans sa maison mobile, en pleine forêt. 
Il veut beaucoup d'enfants et moi, tu sais, c'est mon plus grand rêve. 
J'ai appris que la marijuana n'est pas néfaste et nous avons décidé d'en cultiver pour nous et nos amis qui nous fournissent en cocaïne et en ecstasy.
Je te demande de joindre tes prières aux nôtres pour que la science trouve un remède au SIDA ; Jean mérite vraiment de guérir.
Surtout maman, ne t'inquiète pas. J'ai 15 ans et je sais prendre soin de moi. 
Je te visiterai un jour pour te présenter tes petits-enfants. 
Ta fille qui t'aime, Julie 

P.S. : Maman, tout ça n'est qu'une blague. Je suis chez Mélanie. Je voulais seulement te montrer qu'il y a des choses pires que des mauvaises notes sur un bulletin. Tu trouveras le mien sur ma commode. Bisous._


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Un berger faisait paître son troupeau au fin fond d'une campagne quand d'un nuage de poussière surgit une rutilante Range Rover venant dans sa direction.
Le chauffeur, un jeune homme dans un complet Armani, chaussures Gucci, lunettes Ray Ban et cravate Hermès, se penche à la fenêtre et demande au berger :

- Si je peux vous dire exactement combien vous avez de moutons dans votre troupeau, m'en donnerez-vous un ?
Le berger regarde le jeune homme puis son troupeau broutant paisiblement et répond simplement :
- Certainement !

L'homme gare sa voiture, ouvre son ordinateur portable, le branche à son téléphone cellulaire, navigue sur Internet vers la page de la Nasa, communique avec un système de navigation par satellite, balaie la région, ouvre une base de données et quelques 30 fichiers Excel aux formules complexes plus tard, imprime un rapport détaillé d'une dizaine de pages grâce à son imprimante miniaturisée et s'adresse au berger en disant :

- Vous avez exactement 1586 moutons dans votre troupeau.
- C'est exact, et comme nous en étions convenus, prenez-en un.

Il regarde le jeune homme faire son choix et expédier sa prise à l'arrière de son véhicule, puis il ajoute :
- Si je devine avec précision ce que vous faites comme métier, me rendrez- vous ma bête ?
- Pourquoi pas ?
- Vous êtes Ingénieur Qualité et vous faites des audits !
- Vous avez parfaitement raison, comment avez-vous deviné ?
- C'est facile : Vous débarquez ici alors que personne ne vous l'a demandé, vous voulez être payé pour avoir répondu à une question dont je connaissais déjà la réponse et dont tout le monde se fout et manifestement vous ne connaissez rien à mon métier... Maintenant, rendez-moi mon chien !...


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Un berger faisait paître son troupeau au fin fond d'une campagne quand d'un nuage de poussière surgit une rutilante Range Rover venant dans sa direction.
> Le chauffeur, un jeune homme dans un complet Armani, chaussures Gucci, lunettes Ray Ban et cravate Hermès, se penche à la fenêtre et demande au berger :
> 
> - Si je peux vous dire exactement combien vous avez de moutons dans votre troupeau, m'en donnerez-vous un ?
> ...




  

La précédente, je connaissais la chute...


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Pour les brutes de décofrages, voici quelques conseils...


On ne dira pas : Tu pues la transpiration
Mais : Waooh, t'as fait hyper vite pour venir

On ne dira pas : Tu pues de la gueule
Mais : Tu veux un mentos ?

On ne dira pas : Il est dégueulasse ton gâteau
Mais : Waooh, t'en a fait pour un régiment...

On ne dira pas : Montre- moi ton cul, beauté !
Mais : Faudrait qu'on aille à la piscine un de ces 4...

On ne dira pas : T'as pas un peu de cellulite ?
Mais : Ça fait longtemps que t'as arrêté la danse ?

On ne dira pas : T'as des poils sous les bras
Mais : Tu dois être plus moquette que carrelage, non ?

On ne dira pas : Ça fait une heure que je t'attends, merde !
Mais : Waooh, t'as vachement peaufiné ton maquillage...

Tu ne diras pas à ta copine : Beurk, t'as de la moustache !!!
Mais : T'as un côté félin

Tu ne diras pas : J'ai très envie de te sauter
Mais : Un resto, ça te dit ?

On ne dira pas : Je m'en fous de ce que tu racontes
Mais : Et alors, ça s'est terminé comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Et un vieux classique

A l'hosto, ou tu rends visite à ton vieux pote, évite comme entrée en matière "Salut, dis donc, je viens de voir ta veuve ..."

Merci à Guy Bedos (époque "Guy Bedos et Sophie Daumier", ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas vraiment)


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Un berger faisait paître son troupeau au fin fond d'une campagne quand d'un nuage de poussière surgit une rutilante Range Rover venant dans sa direction.
> Le chauffeur, un jeune homme dans un complet Armani, chaussures Gucci, lunettes Ray Ban et cravate Hermès, se penche à la fenêtre et demande au berger :
> 
> - Si je peux vous dire exactement combien vous avez de moutons dans votre troupeau, m'en donnerez-vous un ?
> ...


    :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et un vieux classique
> 
> A l'hosto, ou tu rends visite à ton vieux pote, évite comme entrée en matière "Salut, dis donc, je viens de voir ta veuve ..."
> 
> Merci à Guy Bedos (époque "Guy Bedos et Sophie Daumier", ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas vraiment)



Il y avait aussi, entre autres : "Vous allez rire, j'ai cru qu'on arrivait trop tard !"


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait aussi, entre autres : "Vous allez rire, j'ai cru qu'on arrivait trop tard !"


ou encore ... "on est venu avant qu'il ne soit trop tard" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

... vous m'excuserez si elle a déjà été postée !!!!!  



Il y a quelque temps, le matin en me levant, je ressentais une douleur qui partait du nombril, descendait dans le bas-ventre et me tordait les testicules ... Aargh !!!  et ça tous les jours !!!!! 
Je me décide à consulter et après examen, le médecin me dit : "Merde le Big, c'est grave ... y'a plus rien à faire, faut les couper !!!!!! "

Purée ! le con ! ... ça fait rien, je me décide à consulter un autre médecin ! Malheureusement, le diagnostic est le même : "douleur qui part du nombril, qui descend dans le bas-ventre et qui tord les testicules (Aargh !) : faut couper et vite !!!!! "

Troisième médecin idem ... quatrième aussi !!!!!! 

OK ! c'est le destin ! je rentre à l'hosto et on me les coupe !!!!! ... Y'a deux mois de ça !!!
Curieuse sensation, mais on s'habitue !!!!! 

Hier, je passe chez mon tailleur pour me faire faire un nouveau pantalon ... le gars, pas au courant bien entendu me demande : "Euh ! vous portez plutôt à droite ou à gauche ?????" - ne sachant pas que je ne portais plus rien du tout, je lui répond : "Mais quelle importance que diable ???????" - et lui de me répondre : "au contraire, c'est très important : si vous portez à gauche et que je vous taille un futal coupé pour ceux qui portent à droite, ça peut être emmerdant ... en général, ça commence par une douleur au niveau du nombril, qui descend dans le bas-ventre et ça vous tord les testicules comme des vieux torchons en goguette ... Arrrgh !!!"

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 

Arrrrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Gflmnh


----------



## lilimac54 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... vous m'excuserez si elle a déjà été postée !!!!!




je la connaissais mais elle est excellente !!!!   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hier, je passe chez mon tailleur pour me faire faire un nouveau pantalon ... le gars, pas au courant bien entendu me demande : "Euh ! vous portez plutôt à droite ou à gauche ?????" - ne sachant pas que je ne portais plus rien du tout, je lui répond : "Mais quelle importance que diable ???????" - et lui de me répondre : "au contraire, c'est très important : si vous portez à gauche et que je vous taille un futal coupé pour ceux qui portent à droite, ça peut être emmerdant ... en général, ça commence par une douleur au niveau du nombril, qui descend dans le bas-ventre et ça vous tord les testicules comme des vieux torchons en goguette ...
> Arrrrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!



P'tain moi c'est à peu près la même chose mais c'est des chatouilles qui commencent aux testicules ...  qui me durcicent le bas ventre et qui me donnent envie de pêches dans la tête .... je dois consulter qui avant d'aller trouver tes toubibs? ..     




.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Non ça c'est la chtouille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je dois consulter qui avant d'aller trouver tes toubibs? ..


...commence par consulter ta petite amie ou,  par défaut, prépare-toi un gros gant bien rembourré pour éviter les escarres !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> .... prépare-toi un gros gant bien rembourré pour éviter les escarres !!!!!!    :love:


Houlà ça devient très technique ... je dirai même plus cela sent le vécu!    :love:
PS: je connaissais le coup des nouilles mais pas celui du gant ... c'est fou ce que l'on apprend dans Macg


----------



## madlen (2 Août 2005)

Pourquoi la statue de la liberte est une femme ?
Ils avaient besoin que la tete soit vide pour faire un restaurant...


>>>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je dirai même plus cela sent le vécu!


   :rose:  ... la seule différence, c'est que pour moi un tout petit moufle suffit amplement !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la statue de la liberte est une femme ?
> Ils avaient besoin que la tete soit vide pour faire un restaurant...


T'es pas pour la paix des ménages toi ...  elle est bonne


----------



## madlen (2 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas pour la paix des ménages toi ...  elle est bonne




héhéhé, pourtant chui pas comme ça  
c juste des salades   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... vous m'excuserez si elle a déjà été postée !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je la connais depuis plus de vingt ans, mais elle me fait toujours autant rire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

Cette jeune femme consulte sa gynécologue :
- "Voilà docteur, depuis quelques semaines, j'ai deux points verts qui sonrt apparus entre mes cuisses, c'est grave ?"

Examen, puis diagnostique de la femme de l'art :

- "Vous avez un petit ami depuis quelques semaines ?"
- "Oui docteur"
- "et il est gitan ?"
- "ah, ça c'est fort, oui, comment  le sav ..."
- "eh bien vous lui direz de ma part que ses boucles d'oreilles ne sont pas en or !"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

C'est mesquin, le cuivre est une matière noble


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mesquin, le cuivre est une matière noble



Le cuivre oui, mais le laiton ...  :rateau:


----------



## lalsaco (3 Août 2005)

Un journaliste se rend en Ouzbékistan pour y faire quelques reportages pour son journal. 
Dans un village reculé, il rencontre un vieillard et lui demande : 
- Vous pouvez me raconter le souvenir le plus mémorable de votre vie ? 
Le vieil homme sourit et commence son histoire : 
- C'est un jour, il y a très longtemps, ma chèvre s'était égarée dans la montagne. Comme c'est la tradition, tous les hommes du village s'étaient réunis pour boire de la vodka et partir à la recherche de la chèvre. 
Il poursuit : 
- Quand on l'a finalement retrouvée au petit matin, on a encore bu de la vodka et, comme c'est la tradition, tous les hommes du village se sont tapés la chèvre un par un. Qu'est ce qu'on a pu rigoler ! 
Le journaliste se dit que cette histoire est difficilement publiable et demande au vieil homme de lui en conter une autre, peut-être un peu moins grossière. 
Le vieil homme sourit et dit : 
- Un jour, la femme de mon voisin s'est perdue dans la montagne. Comme c'est la tradition, tous les hommes du village se sont réunis pour boire de la vodka et partir à la recherche de la femme en question. Comme c'est la tradition, quand on l'a finalement retrouvée, tous les hommes du village se sont tapés la femme du voisin. On s'est bien amusé ! 
Le journaliste n'est pas encore convaincu et interroge le vieil homme : 
- Vous n'auriez pas une histoire plus triste ? 
Le vieil homme prend un air sombre et commence : 
- Un jour, je me suis perdu dans la montagne...


----------



## lalsaco (3 Août 2005)

On oublie trop souvent des questions primordiales.

- POURQUOI tu peux avoir une pizza à ta maison plus vite qu'une ambulance ? 
- POURQUOI il y a un stationnement pour handicapés en face des patinoires ? 

- POURQUOI les gens commandent un double cheeseburger, des grosses frites et un coke light? 

- POURQUOI nous achetons des saucisses à hot dog en paquet de 10 et des pains à hot dog en paquet de 8 ? 

Par ailleurs, vous êtes-vous jamais demandé... 

- Pourquoi les femmes ne peuvent se mettre du mascara la bouche fermée ? 

- Pourquoi le mot "abréviation" est si long ? 

- Pourquoi pour arrêter Windows on doit cliquer sur Démarrer ? 

- Pourquoi le jus de citron est fait de saveurs artificielles et le liquide à vaisselle est fait de vrais citrons ? 

- Pourquoi il n'y a pas de nourriture pour chat à saveur de souris ? 

- Pourquoi la nourriture pour chien est "nouvelle avec un goût amélioré": qui l'a testé ? 

- Pourquoi ils stérilisent l'aiguille qui sert à l'euthanasie ? 

- Vous connaissez ces boîtes noires indestructibles dans les avions : pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne fabriquent pas l'avion au complet dans ce matériau ? 

- Si voler est si sécuritaire, pourquoi l'aéroport s'appelle le "terminal" ? 

Et toujours... 

- Pourquoi est-ce qu'on appuie plus fort sur les touches de la télécommande quand les piles sont presque à plat ? 

- Pourquoi est-ce qu'on lave nos serviettes de bain : est-ce qu'on n'est pas sensés être propres quand on s'essuie avec ? 

- Pourquoi les pilotes kamikazes portent-ils un casque ? 

- Quand on étrangle un Schtroumpf, il devient de quelle couleur ? 

- Comment les panneaux " DEFENSE DE MARCHER SUR LA PELOUSE " arrivent-ils au milieu de celle-ci ? 

- Est-ce que les analphabètes ont du plaisir à manger un bouillon aux nouilles en forme de lettres ? 

- Quand l'homme a découvert que la vache donnait du lait, que cherchait-il exactement à faire à ce moment-là ? 

- Si un mot dans le dictionnaire est mal écrit, comment s'en apercevra-t-on ? 

- Pourquoi ce couillon de Noé n'a-t-il pas écrasé les deux moustiques ? 

- Est-ce que les ouvriers de chez Lipton ont aussi une pause café ? 

- Pourquoi les moutons ne rétrécissent pas quand il pleut ? 

- Pourquoi "séparés" s'écrit-il en un mot, alors que "tous ensemble" s'écrit en deux mots séparés ? 

- Je veux acheter un boomerang neuf : comment puis-je me débarrasser de l'ancien ? 

- Pourquoi les établissements ouverts 24 heures sur 24 ont-ils des serrures et des verrous ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Que de questions ?!!  qui resterons sans réponse ...

... Tu as dû y mettre la nuit pour les pondrent ces questions ? Ca va on s'embête pas trop !!


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Deux hommes discutent. 
 Et bien que t'arrive-t-il ? 
 On m'a proposé un boulot et j'hésite. 
 Tu te souviens quand je travaillais à Vires, et bien je me suis fait viré !
 Oui, et après ? 
 Après j'ai bossé à Limoges et je me suis fait limoger. 
 Euh oui,. et après ? 
 Après si tu te souviens j'ai travaillé à Lourdes et je me suis fait lourder. 
 OK et c'est pour ça que tu t'en fais ? 
 C'est-à-dire qu'aujourd'hui on me propose un boulot à Castres. 
 Alors j'hésite un peu... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

quelle blague myso !


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

A quoi reconnait-on un windowsien inconditionnel? ........ à sa boule à zéro
A quoi reconnait-on un maciste inconditionnel? .... à sa queue de cheval .......... capilaire!!! ... bande d'obsédés!!!

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A quoi reconnait-on un windowsien inconditionnel? ........ à sa boule à zéro
> A quoi reconnait-on un maciste inconditionnel? .... à sa queue de cheval .......... capilaire!!! ... bande d'obsédés!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:



Ben, il y a quelques violets (pardon, magentas) et rouges de ce forum qui vont être contents d'apprendre ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Un anglais très coincé est debout à l'arrêt du bus, son chapeau melon sur la tête et son parapluie à la main. Il regarde fixement un punk, les cheveux roses, bleus et verts, des épingles à nourrice dans le nez...
Le punk qui se sent observé l'apostrophe:
- quoi, ducon, t'as jamais été jeune? Tu t'es jamais éclaté?
Et l'anglais répond:
- Oh si, je me suis éclaté. Je me suis même tellement éclaté qu'un jour en Inde, après avoir fûmé trop d'Opium, j'ai enculé un perroquet, et j'étais en train de me demander si vous n'étiez pas mon fils...   :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un anglais très coincé est debout à l'arrêt du bus, son chapeau melon sur la tête et son parapluie à la main. Il regarde fixement un punk, les cheveux roses, bleus et verts, des épingles à nourrice dans le nez...
> Le punk qui se sent observé l'apostrophe:
> - quoi, ducon, t'as jamais été jeune? Tu t'es jamais éclaté?
> Et l'anglais répond:
> - Oh si, je me suis éclaté. Je me suis même tellement éclaté qu'un jour en Inde, après avoir fûmé trop d'Opium, j'ai enculé un perroquet, et j'étais en train de me demander si vous n'étiez pas mon fils... :love:



 ...

à moi ...

Qu'est-ce qui est marque à la page 39 du mode d'emploi d'une Lada ? 
- L'horaire des bus.

et

Pourquoi les femmes adorent faire l'amour le matin ?

Je vous laisse deviner (mais la réponse un peu cra cra pour les mineures du forum)


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

mdr


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

Un genevois, un vaudois, une nonne et une blonde à gros seins voyagent
en train dans le même compartiment.
Arrive un tunnel et le compartiment est plongé dans l'obscurité.
Soudainement on peut entendre le bruit d'une gifle bien appuyée. Le
train sort du tunnel et le vaudois,l'air hagard, a la joue toute rouge.
Voici les pensées des 4 voyageurs à cet instant précis:
Le vaudois: Le genevois à voulu peloter la blonde, elle a cru que
c'était moi, et je me suis ramassé la gifle.
La nonne: Ce cochon de vaudois à voulu peloter la blonde et elle lui a
filé une claque. Bien joué!!!!
La blonde: Cet idiot de vaudois à voulu me toucher les seins, mais il
s'est trompé et a peloté la nonne, qui en retour l'a giflé.
Le genevois: Trop cool, au prochain tunnel je recolle une mandale au
vaudois


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

Nous on l'a connait avec seulement trois personnes, la blonde, Chirac et Sarkozy.


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

Qu'est-il écrit dans les bus italiens ?

Ne parlez pas au chauffeur, il a besoin de ses mains.   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui est marque à la page 39 du mode d'emploi d'une Lada ?
> - L'horaire des bus.)


Comment se procurer à très bon compte des pièces détachées pour Lada? 
.... en suivant une autre Lada tout simplement    

Pourquoi seuls les pneux arrières des Lada sont usés?
.... parce qu'elles roulent pratiquement toujours accrochées à une dépanneuse    

 :love:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Comment se procurer à très bon compte des pièces détachées pour Lada?
> .... en suivant une autre Lada tout simplement
> 
> Pourquoi seuls les pneux arrières des Lada sont usés?
> ...


La Lada, quelle voiture mythique ...
... mais je crois quelle existe plus (ou peut être en 4*4 encore) :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La Lada, quelle voiture mythique ...


Dans ma jeunesse, j'ai eu une Lada Niva 4X4 achetée d'occas pour environ 300 Euros si je me souviens bien .... je l'ai conservée pendant quelques mois jusqu'à ce que je la plie en deux contre un arbre dans un chemin forestier en forte (très forte) déclivité ....:rateau: 
Voiture costaude quand même mais alors ... le skaï des sièges ... p... les fesses en été !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

C'était surtout le 4x4 le moins cher du marché, et pas forcément le moins efficace.  
Pour ce qui est de la qualité de fabrication... 
Enfin un BMW X5 est soit-disant un 4x4, mais quand on voit ses capacités sur la neige... On se marre !


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (9 Août 2005)

Ben ouais j'ai le même problème avec ma Porsche Cayenne Turbo, j'crois bien que je vais reprendre une Lada.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais j'ai le même problème avec ma Porsche Cayenne Turbo, j'crois bien que je vais reprendre une Lada.


    ... je veux bien échanger mon épave contre ta Porsche Cayenne Turbo mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir et parce que que tu parais bien sympathique...:rateau: :rateau: 
ps : file moi ton adresse par MP et j'arrive ...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Ba oui, en plus ça sert a rien une "wanabe" jeep à la Réunion


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (9 Août 2005)

Ne croyez pas ce qu'on vous dit. porsche c'est très surfait. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je ne me déplace plus qu'à bord de ma puissante R19 chamade, modèle tropicalisé pour Mayotte (c'est vrai!) : à savoir aucune électronique embarquée, même le strater est manuel, moteur à carburateur qui prend tout le super comme le sans plomb (le gasoil et la vodka j'ai pas essayé) .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je veux bien échanger mon épave contre ta Porsche Cayenne Turbo


Euh ! j'ai quand même réfléchi ... je suis d'accord à condition que tu mettes quand même de bons pneus neiges dessus ... (neufs les pneus hein !!!!!!).
ps : faut pas me prendre pour un naïf quand même !!!!!:rateau:  :love:


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> je ne me déplace plus qu'à bord de ma puissante R19 chamade, modèle tropicalisé pour Mayotte (c'est vrai!) : à savoir aucune électronique embarquée



tu as bien raison, c bien plus drôle! la on peut parler de pilotage  domage que ta R19 n'est pas une propulsssss  :love:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (9 Août 2005)

Bon les gars j'vous laisse. Il faut que j'embarque sur mon bolide pour aller chercher mon emac. C'est aujourd'hui le D-Day, jour de mon switch!!!!!!
euh, ça se fête ou pas?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars j'vous laisse. Il faut que j'embarque sur mon bolide pour aller chercher mon emac. C'est aujourd'hui le D-Day, jour de mon switch!!!!!!
> euh, ça se fête ou pas?


Fête donc...  Tu vas le chercher à St Gilles ?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Bin oui ça ce fête   :love: 

moi j'attend le facteur... il doit m'amené ma nouvelle souris apple....
y glande quoi ce pochtron ?!!!


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Allez! une petite blague pour nos amis français  

Savez-vous pourquoi les joueurs de l'équipe de France de Football tirent chaque fois à côté du goal ?


Parce que les buts à l'extérieur comptent double !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Sauf que çà fait plus de 30 ans que cette blague a été sortie sur les belges...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que çà fait plus de 30 ans que cette blague a été sortie sur les belges...



il y a eu un update, grace à la coupe du monde 2004


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu un update, grace à la coupe du monde 2004


Remarques... Vu comme j'apprécie le foot, je me suis bien marré moi en regardant nos "bleus" se rétamer. 
Mais il me semble (même si je suis pas le foot), que c'était en 2002 la coupe du monde.


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Remarques... Vu comme j'apprécie le foot, je me suis bien marré moi en regardant nos "bleus" se rétamer.
> Mais il me semble (même si je suis pas le foot), que c'était en 2002 la coupe du monde.



Ah?! tu sais moi je suis pas un expert en foot... 2002 - 2004 + ou - kiff kiff non


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

la cité...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ah?! tu sais moi je suis pas un expert en foot... 2002 - 2004 + ou - kiff kiff non



Pas vraiment, parce que l'an prochain, ils vont recommencer à nous gonfler avec ça, alors que si ça avait été 2004, on avait encore trois ans de tranquilité !


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, parce que l'an prochain, ils vont recommencer à nous gonfler avec ça, alors que si ça avait été 2004, on avait encore trois ans de tranquilité !



AaaAaaa, c donc pour ça tout ce foin autour du retour de zizou, je comprends mieux!
Merci Pascal


----------



## Jec (9 Août 2005)

Bon je vais me taper la honte mais je balance ... 
Une petite, facile à retenir....

Comment s'appelait le capitaine crochet avant son accident !?!?







Le capitaine main ... 



Merci de votre compassion ...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

une sur les couples...

Un couple de randonneurs à la campagne. 
La femme :
- Chéri...Ce paysage me laisse sans voix !
- Parfait, nous campons ici !


----------



## Jec (9 Août 2005)

Alors je continue sur les couples ... :

Un couple en pleine action. Tout se passe très bien et la pression commence à monter...* 
Alors qu'il s'active consciencieusement , elle lui dit : - Oouuiiiiii, dis-moi des choses sales...* 

Il lui répond : "- La cuisine, la salle de bain, le salon, ..."

Ok, ok je quitte.....


----------



## Nobody (9 Août 2005)

Afin de préparer sa réélection, G.W. Bush a décidé de ne rien négliger. Il fait une tournée dans une école primaire et, après un brillant exposé, demande aux enfants s'ils ont des questions à poser. 

Le petit Bob demande la parole : 

- Je voudrais vous poser trois questions, Monsieur le Président. 

- Eh bien, vas-y, l'encourage la maitresse. 

- Voilà ma première question : est-il vrai que votre famille a des liens avec celle d'Ousama Ben Laden ? Ma deuxième question : êtes-vous intéressé par le pétrole irakien ou pas ? Et ma troisième: ne trouvez-vous pas que l'attaque terroriste la plus meurtrière de tous les temps demeure Hiroshima ? 

A ce moment, la récréation sonne et tout le monde sort pour jouer dans la cour. Un quart d'heure après, la séance reprend et la maitresse demande si quelqu'un a encore des questions à poser. Le petit James lève la main : 

- Vas-y, mon petit, lui G.W Bush. 

- Voilà, Monsieur le président, j'aurais cinq questions à vous poser. 

- Je t'écoute. 

- Ma première question : est-il vrai que votre famille a des liens avec celle d'Ousama Ben Laden ? Ma deuxième question : êtes-vous intéressé par le pétrole irakien ou pas ? Ma troisième: ne trouvez-vous pas que l'attaque terroriste la plus meurtrière de tous les temps demeure Hiroshima ? Ma quatrième question est : pourquoi la récréation a-t-elle sonné avec vingt minutes d'avance ? Et ma cinquième : où est Bob ?


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Le capitaine main ...



:rose:  j'ai rit


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

La souris envoie l'homme au tapi !


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (12 Août 2005)

BLAGUE*

C'est quoi un chou dans le mer?

Un chou marin   

Et avec des abeilles autour? 

Un chou marin ruche   



*à partir de trois ans


----------



## mikoo (12 Août 2005)

Ma blague du lundi c'est La Poste qui met 10 jours à m'envoyer une carte wifi qui vient de Paris alors que l'AppleStore m'a envoyé mon ibook et un ipod sous 1 jour et demi.
 :rateau:    :mouais:    
(merci le "service" public...  :rateau:   )


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ma blague du lundi c'est La Poste qui met 10 jours à m'envoyer une carte wifi qui vient de Paris alors que l'AppleStore m'a envoyé mon ibook et un ipod sous 1 jour et demi.
> :rateau:    :mouais:
> (merci le "service" public...  :rateau:   )


Confonds pas un colis envoyé 2 euros, et un colis envoyé 30 euros... La Poste aussi sait envoyer rapidement, suffit de prendre un colissimo ou encore plus rapide un Chronopost. Free par exemple livre en 24 ou 48h via colissimo suivi. Ma carte Wifi justement, est parti de Paris le 05 août et je l'ai eu le 06. J'ai déjà vu des colis passés par TNT (le livreur d'Apple), ne jamais arriver à destination (écran plat).
Je vois pas ce que le service public vient faire la dedans, et de toute façon c'est hors-sujet !


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

J'ai rien dit... !!  :casse: 
la carte est arrivée ce matin


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

Je ne pouvais pas attendre jusqu'à lundi. Mon cousin Alzheimer vient souvent me trouver le week-end. 

C'est le petit canard sur le lac, triste et en train de pleurer. 
Vient le crocodile qui lui demande : 
- Hé, tit canard, pourquoi pleures-tu? 
- Sniff, sniff, j'sais pas qui je suis, j'sais pas qui je suis, sniff, sniff... 
- He ben, t'es un tit canard, bien sûr, dit le crocodile, regarde: bec jaune, plumes, pattes, bref ça montre que t'es un tit canard, quoi! 
- Chic alors, j'suis un tit canard! Rétorque le canard tout content de savoir qui il est, et il demande à son tour: 
- Dis, et toi, tu es quoi? 
- Devine! dit le crocodile. 
- Hum, dit le tit canard, queue agitée, petits bras, grande gueule, veste en cuir, .... T'es Marseillais?

Pardon à mes amis marseillais.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pardon à mes amis marseillais.



Observons ici un bien bel exemple de faucuserie, en cette figure de rhétorique appelée "phrase de macounette"...

"On peut pas non plus les tuer tous", comme ont toujours fini par penser nos plus beaux dictateurs...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est le petit canard sur le lac.... T'es Marseillais?


Mdr ! 
A replacer. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

Un petit garçon se promène avec son papa.
Soudain un gros oiseau passe au dessus d'eux.
Le petit garçon s'écrie:
-Oh regarde papa, un tapon!
Le père lève les yeux, ne voit rien, ne comprend pas.

Deux minutes après, le petit crie de nouveau:

-Regarde papa, encore un tapon!

Le père ne comprend pas, il regarde le ciel mais ne voit pas de quoi son fils parle

Au bout de cinq minutes le petit crie de nouveau
- papa, je t'assure, il y a un tapon

Le père ne voit décidément pas de quoi son fils parle et soudain le gros oiseau se pose à côté d'eux, s'avance vers le petit et se penche pour lui dire:

- Héron, Héron petit, pas tapon...


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

*Sacrées blondes... *


Un homme en très mauvais état se présente chez St-Pierre, après une mort apparemment violente. 
Celui-ci demande : 
- «Mais qu'est ce qui s'est passé?» 
L'homme explique : 
- «J'étais guide de safari en Afrique et j'accompagnais un groupe de femmes, 6 blondes et une brune. En traversant un pont de lianes au-dessus d'une rivière infestée de crocodiles, un coup de vent nous a fait basculer. 
On a tous réussi à se retenir aux cordages. Nous étions suspendus en l'air et comme le pont menaçait de lâcher à cause du poids, il fallait que quelqu'un se sacrifie. Comme j'étais le seul homme...» 
Et St-Pierre fier d'accueillir un homme si courageux l'envoie directement au Paradis! 
Dix minutes plus tard, St-Pierre voit débarquer un troupeau de blondes dans le même état que l'homme qu'il vient d'envoyer au Paradis. 
Il demande immédiatement aux arrivantes: 
- «Mais ce brave homme qui s'est sacrifié, a-t-il donc fait ça pour rien?» 
L'une des blondes explique 
- «Bah, c'est à cause de cette maudite brune qui nous accompagnait... 
Quand le guide s'est laissé tomber, elle a dit: Un homme aussi courageux, il mériterait qu'on l'applaudisse.» 

Pardon à mes amies blondes.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  j'ai rit



moi aussi !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Août 2005)

Un fermer fait l'acquisition d'une traieuse de lait dernier cri 100% automatique à micoprocesseur et tout le toin-toin informatique qui va avec pour son cheptel de vaches

Il s'apprète à tester la machine quand la vue de ces embouts suceur de lait hyper performants finit par lui donner des idées sexuelles insoutenables
Sa femme étant partie quelques jours chez sa mère, il décide de tester sur lui les supers sensations que cette  traieuse high-tech doit sûrement provoquer chez ses vaches

Il baisse son froc , enfile l'embout à revêtement super élastique et extra doux tant convoité et pousse frénétiquement sur le bouton vert ... le bazar se met en branle ... la ventouse se referme fermenent sur son sexe ... et c'est l'extase .. l'homme n'en revient pas .. il n'a jamais ressentit cela .. c'est le bonheur ... il  ne regrette vraiment pas son achat

Quelques minutes plus tard on entend un grand cri dans la grange .... c'est fait ... quelques centilitres viennent de rejoindre le réservoir flambant neuf

Rassasié il pousse sur le bouton rouge pour arrêter son joujou mais l'engin ne s'arrête pas ... il repousse dessus  ..  toujours rien  ... il le tambourine ... rien n'y fait!

Il commence à s'inquièter car il a déjà donné et il n'en peut plus ....  il essaye de retirer de toutes ses forces l'embout mais rien à faire on l'avait prévenu même une vache ne sait pas s'en défaire sans arrêter la machine ... il appelle sa femme à l'aide mais mince c'est vrai elle n'est pas là !!! ..

Une demi-heure plus tard l'homme est à genou ... il est livide .. vidé ... et la machine continue d'un train d'enfer à lui pomper le bâton 

Une heure plus tard il est à plat ventre la langue dehors ... et c'est le miracle!! ..  il découvre tombé sous la machine la notice du bidule ... sauvé!!  .. il l'ouvre et recherche nerveusement la page du "comment arrêter ce top de la technologie 100% automatique"

et la page enfin trouvée .. il lit :
" l'arrêt de la machine est automatique ... elle s'arrêtera instantanément dès que les 20 litres  seront ateints dans le réservoir "   


 :affraid::affraid::affraid:   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

- Papa, caca...
- Oh tu peux pas attendre 5 minutes !
- Mais papa, caca...
- Mais c'est pas vrai, tu le fais exprès ou quoi ?!
- Mais heu, papa, caca...
- Bon je sors, mais dépêche toi...


 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'autoroute, un contrôle-radar enregistre une Ferrari à 19 Km/h.
> Le policier qui vient d'effectuer le constat rattrape donc, en trottinant, le véhicule et tape à la vitre pour demander des explications.
> Au volant, une blonde lui répond en souriant :
> - Je respecte les limites de vitesse indiquées sur les panneaux. Il y a inscrit " A 19 " alors je vais à 19...
> ...


 
   
(Message vBulletin 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto.)



​


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pouvais pas attendre jusqu'à lundi. Mon cousin Alzheimer vient souvent me trouver le week-end.
> 
> C'est le petit canard sur le lac, triste et en train de pleurer.
> Vient le crocodile qui lui demande :
> ...


 

C'est dans un tunnel noir, mais noir... un serpent rencontre un lapin.
- Salut
- Salut
- T'es quoi?
- Ben chais pas. Ca fait tellement longtemps que je suis dans ce tunnel que je ne me souviens plus. Et toi?
- Même chose.
- Tu sais quoi? Je te propose un truc, on se touche mutuellement et on devine qui est on est! 
- Ouais bonne idée d'accord!
- Je commence! Tu as des poils, une p'tite queue, deux longues oreilles... je sais! T'es un lapin!
- Ah ouais, c'est vrai! Bon à moi! T'es chauve, t'es froid, t'as pas d'couilles... t'es un énarque!

 

A.


ps:
Flûte on est pas lundi... désolé, fait quelques temps que je ne suis plus venu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> Flûte on est pas lundi... désolé, fait quelques temps que je ne suis plus venu...



Toi, t'as encore oublié d'arracher des feuilles de ton éphéméride, ou ton Mac a la pile usée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

Ali se livre depuis maintenant quelques semaines à la contrebande d'olives entre l'Arabie Séoudite (c'est par là, mec) et le Yemen. Tout va bien jusqu'au jour ou les douaniers yéménites montent une embuscade sur son passage. Ali est arrêté avec son chargement d'Olives, et la sanction tombe immédiatement : il doit sur le champs se faire enfiler toute sa cargaison d'olives dans le ©. Et pendant que les douaniers procèdent, Ali se marre, mais alors, se marre, tant et si bien que le douanier en chef, excédé, lui demande la raison de son hilarité :
"hi hi hi ... Non, chef Ha ha ... C'est que je pense à mon cousin ahmed, qui arrive aussi avec sa cargaison, vous ne devriez pas tarder à l'attraper aussi !"
"Et ça te fait rire ? Et qu'est-ce qu'il transporte, ton cousin ?"
"Des ananas, chef, toute une cargaison d'ananas !"


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as encore oublié d'arracher des feuilles de ton éphéméride, ou ton Mac a la pile usée !


 
Ou je suis vraiment tête en l'air... :rose:  :rose: 

A.


----------



## sylko (29 Août 2005)

Bill travaillait dans une usine de cornichons. 
Il avait travaillé ici depuis plusieurs années quand il rentra chez lui un soir, et confessa à sa femme qu'il avait une tentation terrible: il avait envie de mettre son penis dans la decoupeuse de cornichons. Sa femme lui suggéra d'aller voir un thérapeute pour en parler, mais Bill déclara qu'il serait trop embarassé.
Il jura combattre cette tentation seul. Un jour, quelques semaines plus tard, Bill rentra chez lui. Sa femme vit tout de suite que quelque chose n'allait pas. 
"Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas Bill?", demanda-t-elle. 
"Tu te souviens de mon fantasme à propos de la découpeuse de cornichons?" 
"Oh, non Bill, tu n'as pas..."
"Si."
"Mon Dieu Bill que s'est-il passé?"
"J'ai été viré"
"Non, je veux dire, que s'est-il passé avec la découpeuse?" 
"Elle a aussi été virée."


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Excellent !


----------



## Hurrican (29 Août 2005)

Mdr ! Me suis fais avoir aussi ! :love:


----------



## sylko (29 Août 2005)

Un homme d'affaire monte à bord d'un train et se retrouve assis à côté d'une superbe femme. Il remarque qu'elle est en train de lire un livre sur les statistiques sexuelles. Il l'interroge sur ce sujet, et elle répond: "C'est un livre très intéressant. Ainsi les Indiens sont ceux dont le penis est le plus long, et les Bretons sont ceux qui savent le mieux s'en servir. Au fait je m'appelle Jill. Et vous?" 
"Geronimo Le Gennec, enchanté de vous rencontrer."


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

C'est pas vrai, je suis breton et je suis comme tout le monde (avec peut-être un peu de sang indien, quand-même)


----------



## jahrom (31 Août 2005)

Marc Dutroux s'est reconverti.



Désormais il est patron d'une usine de chaussettes...

...enfiles des gosses....


:mouais:


----------



## sylko (31 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Marc Dutroux s'est reconverti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Euh, ouais...  

En parlant de gosses. Tu sais ce que c'est au Québec? 

J'y vais demain, c'est pour ça que ça me revient.

Il y a quelques années, lors d'une discussion sur un chat (Palace) québecois. On m'avait demandé ce que j'avais fait durant le dimanche.

J'avais répondu, que j'avais joué avec mes gosses, tout le dimanche après-midi.

Tout le monde (sauf moi) avait bien rit, en lisant ce que je venais d'écrire. :rateau:  

On m'a ensuite expliqué la raison de l'éclat de rire général. 

J'imagine que vous avez deviné.


----------



## Chamyky (31 Août 2005)

On dit <<Windows plante sans raison apparente.>>

FAUX !

<<Windows plante sans raison.>>


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> On dit <<Windows plante sans raison apparente.>>
> 
> FAUX !
> 
> <<Windows plante sans raison.>>



En voilà, une ânerie, Windows a une excellente raison de planter, il plante pour la bonne raison qu'il est développé par Microsoft, dont, rappelons le, l'activité principale consiste à vendre des bugs. :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà, une ânerie, Windows a une excellente raison de planter, il plante pour la bonne raison qu'il est développé par Microsoft, dont, rappelons le, l'activité principale consiste à vendre des bugs. :hein:



Toi, tu ne connais pas le travail de la MBU qui est d'excellente qualité...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...par Microsoft, dont, rappelons le, l'activité principale consiste à vendre des bugs. :hein:


Faux ! 
Dont l'activité principale consiste à vendre des nouvelles versions sensées corriger les bugs des versions précédentes, mais qui en fait en rajoutent une fournée d'autres pour préparer les consommateurs à acheter la prochaine version.


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2005)

Nous ne sommes pas lundi et j'ai rien contre les blondes.  

Au centre commercial, une jeune femme blonde remarque une GROSSE bosse sur la portière de sa voiture.
Découragée, elle se demande ce qu'elle devrait faire.
C'est alors qu'un jeune homme, qui passait, lui conseille de souffler dans le peau d'échappement afin de faire poussé d'air et faire sortir la bosse.
La jeune femme blonde, n'ayant pas compris que c'était une plaisanterie, se met à souffler dans le tuyau d'échappement
Pendant quelle souffle dans le tuyau, une autre femme blonde s'approche et dit:
-Que fais-tu?
-J'essaie de débosseler la portière de ma voiture.
Alors l'autre blonde se met à rire et dit:
- T'es bête! Ca ne marchera jamais!
Et l'autre de lui demander:
- Ah Non? Pourquoi cela?
-Parce que tes fenêtres sont ouvertes.


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> C'est alors qu'un jeune homme, qui passait, lui conseille de souffler dans le peau d'échappement


 
Euh... excuse-moi, mais on dit LA peau.


----------



## richard-deux (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Euh... excuse-moi, mais on dit LA peau.



 :rose: 
La honte.

Je ne sais plus où me cacher. :casse: 

Il fallait lire "le pot d'échappement."

Bon une autre:

Le président G W Bush veux un timbre à son effigie.
Il demande qu'on lui fasse un timbre d'excellente qualité.
Les timbres sont créés, imprimés et distribués.
W Bush est très content, mais au bout de quelques jours, il reçoit des plaintes comme quoi le timbre ne collerait pas.
Il convoque les responsables et demande une enquête.
Celle-ci est menée dans plusieurs bureaux de Poste et les conclusions sont envoyées au président:
_"Il n'y a rien d'anormal avec la qualité des timbres ou de la colle;
le problème vient du fait que les gens ne crachent pas du bon coté!"_


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> La honte.
> 
> Je ne sais plus où me cacher. :casse:
> ...


heuu...hum, hum... excuse moi, je voudrai pas te perturber, mais as-tu remarqué que nous étions vendredi, et que le thread se nomme : "la blague du lundi" ??!!?? :rose:  :hein:


----------



## richard-deux (2 Septembre 2005)

Je sais qu'hier nous n'étions pas lundi et je l'avais précisé dans mon post mais je ne retiens jamais les blagues.


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'hier nous n'étions pas lundi et je l'avais précisé dans mon post mais je ne retiens jamais les blagues.


j'ai le même problème, résultat je post jamais ici :rose:


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'hier nous n'étions pas lundi et je l'avais précisé dans mon post mais je ne retiens jamais les blagues.


 
Pas grave: c'est la semaine des 7 lundis sur MacGé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Un homme fait la queue à la caisse de son supermarché quand il remarque une petite blonde canon qui lui fait signe de la main et lui sourit.

Il s'adresse à elle et dit gentiment : "Excusez-moi, est-ce que je vous connais ?"
Elle répond en souriant : "Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que vous êtes le père d'un de mes petits..."

Les souvenirs du gars le renvoient vers la seule et unique fois où il a été infidèle, et il demande : "Nom d'un chien, ce ne serait pas vous la strip-teaseuse que j'ai niqué sur la table de billard devant tous mes copains lors d'une soirée bien arrosée, pendant que votre amie me flagellait avec un céleri mouillé et me poussait un concombre dans le derrière ?"
"Ben non", répond-elle, "je suis la nouvelle institutrice de votre fils !!!"


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

Mouahahahahahahahhahahahaaa


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."



Pareil...


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

Ouf, moi j'ai pu


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

Nous sommes en 1951, dans l'Alabama, dans la modeste maison de cette non moins modeste famille noire, le père rentre du travail tout joyeux :

- "Chérie, regarde, pour dix malheureux dollars, j'ai acheté ce savon spécial, si tu te laves avec, tu devient blanche !"
- "Pas possible, tu t'es fait avoir, ça peut pas marcher, ce truc !"
- "Rien à perdre, j'essaie tout de suite."

Et il passe dans la salle de bain, dont il ressort vingt minutes plus tard, aussi blanc que le chef du klu klux klan.

- "Tu vois, ça marche, essaie vite !"

La mère passe à son tour dans la salle de bain, et en ressort à son tour, une vrai caucasienne ! Elle passe la savonette à son fils de douze ans, et commence à fêter ça avec son mari.

Une heure plus tard, le gamin sort de la salle de bain, aussi noir qu'en y entrant, en pleurnichant :

- "Papa, maman, ça marche pas, je suis toujours noir !"

A ce moment, la mère se tourne vers le père, l'air indigné, et lui dit :

- "C'est quand même quelque chose, ça, tu te rends compte ? Ça fait pas deux heures qu'on est blanc qu'on est déjà emmerdé par ces putains de nègres !"

:rose: mais    quand même.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est de l'humour nègre-doux ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, moi j'ai pu


Moi aussi ! 
"Toute ressemblance avec une situation existante ou ayant exister, serait une pure coïncidence..." :love:


----------



## lalsaco (6 Septembre 2005)

1. Pour éviter d'avoir des fils et des filles, faites l'amour avec votre belle-soeur : vous n'aurez que des neveux !!!
2. Tous les champignons sont comestibles. Certains, une fois seulement.
3. Né chauve, nu et sans dent. Ce qui suit n'est que bénéfice.
4. Si l'amour est aveugle, il faut palper.
5. Si la femme était bonne, Dieu en aurait une. Si elle était de confiance, le Diable n'aurait pas de cornes.
6. Certains hommes aiment tellement leur femme que, pour ne pas les user, ils usent celle des amis.
7. Pire qu'une pierre dans la chaussure est un grain de sable dans la capote.
8. Si un jour tu te sens inutile et déprimé, souviens-toi: un jour, tu as été le spermatozoïde le plus rapide du groupe.
9. Les chefs sont comme les nuages, quand ils disparaissent, il fait magnifique.
10. Qu'est-ce qui motive les hommes à poursuivre des femmes qu'ils n'ont pas
l'intention d'épouser? La même chose qui motive les chiens à poursuivre des
voitures qu'ils n'ont pas l'intention de conduire.
11. Ton futur dépend de tes rêves. Ne perds pas de temps, va dormir.
12. L'amour, c'est comme la grippe. On l'attrape en rue, on le résout au lit.
13. Les hommes mentiraient moins si les femmes ne posaient pas autant de
questions.


----------



## lalsaco (6 Septembre 2005)

A Sydney, Australie, une station radio donne des prix aux gens qui racontent leurs histoires les plus embarrassantes.

Celle-ci a gagné le grand prix 5000 dollars.

"J'avais un rendez-vous ce matin chez le gynéco lorsque je reçus un appel du cabinet l'avançant à 9:30.

J'avais juste le temps de me préparer et de foncer.

Comme la plupart des femmes, je fais un petit effort d'hygiène supplémentaire pour ce genre de visite, mais cette fois, je n'avais pas le temps de faire le grand jeu. Je fonçais dans la salle de bain, attrapais une serviette à côté du lavabo, la trempais et me donnais un petit coup de nettoyage au bon endroit, pour être au moins présentable.

Je jetai la serviette dans le panier à linge sale, m'habillais et pris la voiture. Je fus au rendez-vous juste à temps à quelque minutes près.

Connaissant par coeur la procédure, je me mis sur la table, regardai le mur à l'autre bout de la pièce et pensais que j'étais à Paris ou quelque part loin d'ici.



Je fus un peu surprise lorsque le Docteur me dit :

- "Eh bien ! Je vois qu'on a fait un petit effort supplémentaire, ce matin?!!!" Mais je ne répondis pas.

Une fois la visite terminée, je rentrai à la maison pour une journée habituelle. Après l'école, pendant que ma fille de six ans jouait, elle m'appela de la salle de bain :

- "M'man, où est ma serviette?"

Je lui dis d'en prendre une dans l'armoire.



Elle me répondit :

- "Non, je veux celle qui était à côté du lavabo. J'ai mis toutes mes paillettes dorées dedans."


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

- t'habites où ?
- à la New-Orleans


----------



## bonpat (6 Septembre 2005)

Vous savez ce qu'ils se sont dit tous ceux qui toute la journée écoutaient du reggae et fumaient de l'herbe quand il n'y a plus eu de cannabis à fumer sur terre ?

- Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette musique de merde?!


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Puisque c'est la semaine des quatres lundis, je voudrais pousser un coup de gueule envers tous les architectes de la Louisiane.

La piscine au milieu de la résidence, d'accord.
Mais la résidence au milieu de la piscine, c'est nul, comme concept ! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben si c'est lundi....

Une petite toute en finesse pour la route...

Des étudiants en médecine reçoivent leur premier cours d'anatomie avec un vrai corps humain. Ils sont tous réunis autour d'une table d'opération avec un corps recouvert d'un drap blanc. Le professeur leur dit : 
- En médecine, il faut avoir 2 qualités. La première, il ne faut pas être dégoûté. Là-dessus le prof retire le drap, enfonce un doigt dans l'anus du mort et quand il l'a retiré, le lèche. 
- Allez, faite la même chose que moi ! Dit-il à ses étudiants. Les étudiants après quelques minutes d'hésitation passent chacun leur *tour, enfoncent un doigt dans l'anus du mort et le lèche. Quand tout le monde a fini le prof les regarde et leur dit : 
- La seconde qualité c'est l'observation. J'ai enfoncé mon majeur et j'ai léché mon index...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Septembre 2005)

Un americain ,un Italien , un belge et un Français se retouvent aux portes du paradis 
ils entrent et aussitôt ils apperçoivent une nuée de filles plus belles que les autres asises au bord d'une imense piscine blanche immaculée.

L'une d'entr'elles s'approche et leur dit :
En récompense pour tout le bien que vous avez fait sur terre nous vous offrons un cadeau
Montez sur le tremplin et dès que vous plongerez dans cette magnifique piscine, prononcez un mot, un seul et aussitôt la piscine se remplira de votre souhait

L'americain monte, plonge et prononce le mot "dollar" et aussitôt il se retrouve à nager dans des milliers de beaux billet verts ... il est ravi!
l'italien monte, plonge et lance "pâtes" et aussitôt il se retrouve à faire la planche au milieu de milliers de spaghetti Panzani .. il est enchanté!
Le belge monte, plonge et crie "frites" et aussitôt il atterrit dans une nuée de belles frites dorées et de boulets à la sauce lapin ... il est aux anges!

Vient le tour du français qui, emballé par ce qu'il vient de voir, se lance comme un fou sur le tremplin pour y faire son saut de l'ange mais il glisse et gueule  ... "oh merde ... " 

 

 :love:  :love:  :love:

.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

On est pas lundi ????


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

perspicace le ned, perspicace.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

hellfingers a dit:
			
		

> perspicace le ned, perspicace.


N'est pas Jedi qui veut...

Bref une histoire de Jedi tiens :
(je viens de l'inventer à l'instant)

Un Jedi voit un autre Jedi et lui dit : t'as pas du feu?
L'autre sort son sabre laser et lui coupe la tête en essayant de lui allumer sa clope.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On est pas lundi ????


 arghh zut 


allez une petite en attendant lundi 



Melon et Melèche sont à Eurodisney :
Melon fait Space Mountain et Melèche encore la queue


----------



## yoffy (7 Septembre 2005)

Puisque nous sommes Lundi + 2 :  Un riche PDG réunit la presse internationale et lui dit : "Je vous présente le dernier téléphone du fabricant Motorola ; il vaut 250 $ HT aux US et nous avons aussi fait une mise à jour de l'iPod ....Merçi d'être venus ! ".






Ah ! j'en peux plus !


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Alors c'est un Jedi qui parle avec un Jedi.
L'un dit a l'autre : houaoww ! elle est mortelle ta cape en toile.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si c'est lundi....
> 
> Une petite toute en finesse pour la route...
> 
> ...


MDR  
Celle là je vais la replacer ! :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> Celle là je vais la replacer ! :love:


 
Mais le mieux c'est de la faire avec les gestes. Mais il faut un peu d'entraînement.

Raaah, ça me fait penser que j'en ai deux bonnes avec gestes, mais non je ne vais ni les décrire, ni me filmer.

A.

ps:
Pour ceux qui connaissent: il s'agit du concours de signe et de l'Indien au Vietnam.


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2005)

Alors c'est l'histoire d'un jedi qui parle avec un autre jedi :
il lui dit :
Bonjour !
L'autre lui dit rien....


----------



## jahrom (10 Septembre 2005)

Quelle est la différence entre un rappeur et un campeur ??


Bah le rappeur il nique sa mère...et le campeur il monte sa tante...


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

C'est un Jedi qui parle à un autre jedi.

Le premier dit à l'autre (en voyant une grosse protubérance sous sa cape) :
Dit donc, il est grand ton sabre laser !

L'autre répond : c'est pas mon sabre laser....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

M'est revenue en mémoire une charmante devinette de Johnny "Rotten" Lydon : 

Qu'est-ce qui est petit, rouge, poisseux et qui n'arrête pas de hurler?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Un bébé qui tète une lame de rasoir...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'est revenue en mémoire une charmante devinette de Johnny "Rotten" Lydon :
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est petit, rouge, poisseux et qui n'arrête pas de hurler?
> .
> ...


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

> Si la France veut sortir du bas du classement des pays industrialisés, si elle veut enfin faire diminuer son taux de chômage, elle doit impérativement introduire une dose conséquente de libéralisme dans son économie, plutôt que de lever des barricades grotesques contre les OPA qui menacent le secteur stratégique du yogourt. Elle a sous les yeux l?exemple éclairant de la Grande-Bretagne, mais hélas, c?est bien connu, les Français ne regardent jamais au-delà de leur nombril ? ou de celui de leur président, ce qui revient au même.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


C'est quoi ta source, qu'on rigole tous  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ta source, qu'on rigole tous  :rateau:




Le sujet "faut être fou pour investir en France aujourd'hui" ici même dans ce bar


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de le voir, il a l'air sympa le mec...  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## madlen (12 Septembre 2005)

Cétais une fois un quebecois,un canadien pis un newfie sur une montagne le quebécois se jette en bas en criant : "Pour le québec"
Le canadien saute en bas en criant : "Pour le canada". Le newfi saute en bas en criant : "Pour le fun ! "


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est un romain, un grec et un gaulois en visite dans le phare d'Alexandrie.
Tout en montant ils discutent de leurs dieux respectifs, et bien évidemment, chacun à les meilleurs.
Ils décident alors de trouver une épreuve ou leurs dieux les départageront. Pour celà il faut forcément quelque chose d'exceptionnel.
Arrivés en haut de la tour, l'idée est évidente. Ils se jettent dans le vide, et si leurs dieux sont vraiment puissants, ils vont les sauver.
Ni une, ni deux, le Grec se jette du haut de la tour en criant "par Zeus !", et... splouich, il s'écrase comme une merde au bas de la tour.
Le romain, sûr de lui, se jette dans le vide à son tour en scandant "par Jupiter !", et ... splach, bien évidemment il rejoint le grec au statut de crèpe humaine.
A ce moment là le gaulois monte sur le rebord regarde en bas, et crie "par l'escalier...".


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

Edit de rezba : Je sais qu'on peut rire de tout, mais le comique consiste aussi à trouver les mots adaptés. Celle-là je l'aime pas. Désolé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Blague effacée par rezba. Désolé.



Gaffe, si finn traîne par là ...


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> blague effacée par finn




Fallait quand même oser la poster celle-là...


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Fallait quand même oser la poster celle-là...


 Oui, même avec le smiley.
:mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, si finn traîne par là ...



Je te laisse donner l'explication


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

Désolé finn, j'ai pas été assez rapide...


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse donner l'explication



Je peux donner la mienne ? Desproges et Coluche m'ont appris qu'on pouvait rire de tout. Mais pas partout, ni n'importe comment. Et les blagues qui font résonner le fonds de commerce de ceux qui font profession de politique nauséabonde finissent toujours par puer, quelle que soit l'intention de leurs auteurs.
Ce n'est pas grave, par ailleurs.


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Désolé finn, j'ai pas été assez rapide...



C'est de la faute de patoch !  Je le vois poster dans le fil, je me dis : cool, une blague corse de patoch ! Mais non ! 
Du coup, aussi sec, j'efface avant que tu ne le fasse.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je peux donner la mienne ? Desproges et Coluche m'ont appris qu'on pouvait rire de tout.


Surtout que celle là elle est de Coluche si je me rappelle bien... Différence entre la définition de la migration et de l'immigration si je me rappelle bien.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Septembre 2005)

comment doubler la vitesse moyenne d'une Lada ?

en l'acrochant à une dépaneuse   

et comment tripler sa valeur à la revente ?

en faisant le plein   

et enfin, à quoi sert la 4ème pédale sur une Lada ?

à gonfler l'airbag...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la faute de patoch !  Je le vois poster dans le fil, je me dis : cool, une blague corse de patoch ! Mais non !
> Du coup, aussi sec, j'efface avant que tu ne le fasse.



Rhôah... Y'a qu'à prendre la devinette de Jarhom et mettre des Corses à la place...    

Aïe!!!! Pas taper ; pas taper!!!  :casse:  :modo:


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que celle là elle est de Coluche si je me rappelle bien... Différence entre la définition de la migration et de l'immigration si je me rappelle bien.



C'est fort possible. 
Mais que veux-tu, les temps sont plus durs. Comme disait Alain Chabat en regardant une de ses vieilles fausses pubs (celle avec le rabbin qui court dans les prés) : "aujourd'hui, on se ferait lyncher en faisant une pub comme ça".


----------



## madlen (12 Septembre 2005)

Comment appelle-t-on du sperme de policier ?
- Du blanc de poulet

---
Comment reconnaît-on un flic Gay ?
- C'est celui avec les mouches autour de sa matraque.

---

Il existe deux types de douaniers: les manuels et les intellectuels.
- Les manuels font signe de passer avec la main
- Les intellectuels font signe de passer avec la tête

Bon la je vais mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Allez, pour détendre l'atmosphere : 

Tiré de procés américains (à ce qu'il parait) : 
AVOCAT: Docteur, avant de faire votre autopsie, avez-vous vérifié le pouls ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous vérifié la pression sanguine ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous vérifié s'il respirait ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Alors, il est possible que le patient ait été vivant quand vous avez commencé l'autopsie ?
TÉMOIN: Non.
AVOCAT: Comment pouvez-vous en être certain, Docteur ?
TÉMOIN: Parce que son cerveau était sur mon bureau dans un bocal.
AVOCAT: Mais le patient ne pouvait-il quand même pas être encore en vie?
TÉMOIN: Maintenant que j'y pense, il est possible qu'il soit encore en vie, en train d'exercer le métier d'avocat quelque part

************

AVOCAT: Qu'a donné le prélèvement de tissu vaginal ?
TÉMOIN: Des traces de sperme.
AVOCAT: Du sperme masculin ?
TÉMOIN: C'est le seul que je connaisse.

************

AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à New York ?
TÉMOIN: Je refuse de répondre à cette question.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à Chicago ?
TÉMOIN: Je refuse de répondre à cette question.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous couché avec lui à Miami ?
TÉMOIN: Non.

************

AVOCAT: Ce matin du 25 juillet, vous vous êtes rendu, à pied, de votre ferme à l'étang à canards
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Donc, vous êtes passé à quelque mètres de l'enclos à canards?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Avez-vous remarqué quelque chose de spécial ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Bien, pouvez vous dire à la cour ce que vous avez vu ?
TÉMOIN: J'ai vu George.
AVOCAT: Vous avez vu George, l'accusé dans ce procès ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Pouvez vous dire à la cour ce que George faisait ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Bien, pouvez-vous le dire s'il vous plaît ?
TÉMOIN: Il avait son truc dans un des canards.
AVOCAT: son " truc " ?
TÉMOIN: Vous savez, sa b... Je veux dire, son pénis.
AVOCAT: Vous êtes passé près de l'enclos à canard, la lumière était bonne, vous étiez sobre, vous avez une bonne vue, et vous avez clairement vu ce que vous nous avez expliqué?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Est-ce que vous lui avez dit quelque chose ?
TÉMOIN: Bien sûr
AVOCAT: Que lui avez-vous dit ?
TÉMOIN: " Bonjour George. "

************

AVOCAT: Quel est le jour de votre anniversaire ?
TÉMOIN: 15 juillet.
AVOCAT: Quelle année
TÉMOIN: Chaque année.

************

AVOCAT: Cette maladie, affecte-t-elle vraiment votre mémoire ?
TÉMOIN: Oui.
AVOCAT: Et de quelle manière cela affecte-t-il votre mémoire ?
TÉMOIN: J'ai oublié.
AVOCAT: Vous avez oublié... Pouvez-vous nous donner un exemple de ce que vous avez oublié ?

************

AVOCAT: Quelle fut la première chose que votre mari vous a dit quand il s'est réveillé ce matin-là ?
TÉMOIN: Il a dit " Où suis-je Cathy? "
AVOCAT: Et pourquoi cela vous a-t-il mis en colère ?
TÉMOIN: Mon nom est Susan.

************

AVOCAT: Et à quel endroit a eu lieu l'accident ?
TÉMOIN: Approximativement au kilomètre 499.
AVOCAT: Et où se trouve le kilomètre 499 ?
TEMOIN: Probablement entre les kilomètres 498 et 500.

************

AVOCAT: A quelle distance étaient les véhicules au moment de la collision ?

************

AVOCAT: Vous étiez là jusqu'à ce que vous partiez, est-ce exact?

************

AVOCAT: Docteur, combien d'autopsies avez-vous effectuées sur des morts?
TEMOIN: Toutes mes autopsies on été effectuées sur des morts.

************

AVOCAT: Vous souvenez-vous à quelle heure vous avez examiné le corps?
TÉMOIN: L'autopsie a commencé vers 20h30.
AVOCAT: Et Mr. Dennington était mort à cette heure?
TÉMOIN: Non, il était assis sur la table à se demander pourquoi je l'autopsiais.


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort possible.
> Mais que veux-tu, les temps sont plus durs. Comme disait Alain Chabat en regardant une de ses vieilles fausses pubs (celle avec le rabbin qui court dans les prés) : "aujourd'hui, on se ferait lyncher en faisant une pub comme ça".



Et comme le chante Didier Bourdon :

" Si j' veux parler d'Allah, on va me dire là vaut mieux pas
Si j' prononce le mot kippa, t'es gentil tu la gardes pour toi
Si je vous dis Jésus désolé ça n'intéresse plus
Et pareil pour Bouddha ? Ah oui le fromage des Pays-Bas"


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et comme le chante Didier Bourdon :
> 
> " Si j' veux parler d'Allah, on va me dire là vaut mieux pas
> Si j' prononce le mot kippa, t'es gentil tu la gardes pour toi
> ...


Trsite réalité où le politiquement correct à pris le dessus...

Allez, c'est la fete quand même : 



Ce matin sur la métropolitaine, je regarde sur ma gauche et je 
remarque une femme dans une belle décapotable roulant a 100 Km/hr. 
Son visage colle au miroir en train de se mettre du eyeliner avec 
une main au volant. 
J'ai regardé devant moi pour une couple de secondes et quand je 
l'ai regardée de nouveau, elle était a cheval sur la ligne blanche 
s'approchant dangereusement de ma voiture tout en continuant sa 
maudite session de maquillage la face collée sur son miroir. 

Comme homme y a pas grand chose qui m'fait peur. Mais elle, elle 
m'a fait peur, pis pas à peu près! Sur le coup, j'en ai échappé 
mon rasoir électrique qui a fait r'voler mon beigne au miel de mon autre main. Dans toute cette confusion j'ai essayé de redresser l'auto avec mes genoux contre le volant, dans l'énervement mon cellulaire a glissé de mon oreille et a tombé dans mon cafe entre mes cuisses, qui a ébouillanté "Big Jim et les jumelles", a ruiné mon cellulaire en coupant une conversation importante, trempé et taché mon pantalon d'habit flambant neuf pis pour finir le plat, en voulant ramasser le beigne tombé sur le plancher j'ai rentré dans l'cul du char de police en avant d'moi..... 

Tout ca pour la faute d'une femme au volant 





C'est une famille française classique qui se retrouve tous les dimanches en famille et adore raconter des blagues. Mais comme les trois mecs du dessus, ils les connaissent toutes tellement par coeur qu'ils les ont numéroté et se contentent de donner les numéro.
Alors le grand-père sort :
- 98 !
Tout le monde explose de rire. Le père enchaîne avec le coup classique :
- 53 !
Eclats de rire général. Vient le beau-frère, qui n'est pas le dernier pour la déconne :
- 59 !
Nouveaux éclats de rire. Pendant ce temps le fiston ne comprend rien à rien, car il ne connait pas les numéros et encore moins leur signification. Voulant faire comme tout le monde, il lance :
- 28 !
Et là son père lui balance une grande claque dans la gueule et dit :
- Je t'ai déjà dit de pas dire de cochonneries à table !

C'est un couple à la maternité, la femme vient d'accoucher et gros problème.... le bébé n'a pas d'oreilles....
Les parents du père arrivent et la première remarque est :
" Bah !!!! Il a pas d'oreilles c't'enfant !!!! "
Le père un peu gêné : " Euh oui oui... "
Les parents de la mère arrivent et la première remarque est :
" Bah !!!! Elles sont où ces oreilles a c't'enfant !!!! "
Le père un peu gêné : " Bah euh.. ouais mais ... "
Le frère du père arrive et remarque :
" Bah l'a pas d'n'oreille c't'enfant !!! "
le père n'en peut plus et se dit : " le prochain qui me dit ça je l'étripe "
Là, arrive le futur parrain de l'enfant...
Le parrain : " Salut, mais quel beau bébé !!!!! "
Le père : " Euh... OUi OUi !!!
Le parrain : " Dites moi, il a pas de problèmes aux yeux c't'enfant ?? "
Le père : " Bah non pourquoi ? "
Le parrain : " Bah y fera comment si y doit porter des lunettes ? " :rateau: :casse: 

Une bien pourrie qui me fait toujours marrer : 

C'est un mec qui toute sa vie a rêvé de visiter le désert, il aime la chaleur et le froid de la nuit, le silence et les tempêtes de sable, enfin toutes les caractéristiques du désert lui plaisent puisque par définition un désert c'est désert...
Bref, pour réaliser son rêve, il prend un an de congé sabbatique, il fait ses bagages et
il part comme ça, avec pour idée d'acheter un chameau dès son arrivée.
L'avion à peine atterri non loin du Sahara, il se met donc en quête d'un chameau et il trouve tout près de l'aéroport un marchand très sympathique, qui lui explique le 'maniement' d'un chameau :
- Tu verras c'est pas compliqué, pour avancer tu dis OUF !
Si tu veux qu'il aille plus vite tu lui dis OUF OUF !
Et si tu veux aller encore plus vite tu lui dis OUF OUF OUF !
Pour s'arrêter tu lui dis simplement AMEN !
- Ah oui t'as raison c'est pas compliqué...
Alors le mec s'en va avec son chameau et part à la découverte du désert. Il veut essayer toutes les allures du chameau, alors il commence par le pas, bien sûr, qu'il commande au chameau par un OUF. Puis il essaye le trot du chameau par un OUF OUF !
Et enfin le galop du chameau avec le fameux OUF OUF OUF !
Ainsi bercé par l'allure du chameau, il s'endort sur son dos (c'est
compréhensible pour un mec qui s'est tapé 8 heures d'avion).
Lors de son réveil, le chameau bien sûr court toujours, mais il écarquille les yeux et il aperçoit un précipice où le chameau se dirige tout droit...
Et malheureusement pour lui il a oublié comment on arrête le chameau.
Alors il se met à essayer tous les mots qui lui passe par la tête :
- Alléluia ! M... c'est pas ça.
- Abracadabra ! M... c'est pas non plus ça.
- Pourtant je suis sûr que ça commence par un a.
- Ah oui c'est AMEN !
Et le chameau docile s'arrête juste devant le précipice, juste à temps !
Le mec dit alors :
- Aaaah ! OUF


Désolé :rose:

Tu sais que tu vis en l'an 2005 quand :

1. Par accident, tu tapes ton mot de passe sur le micro-ondes
2. Ça fait des années que t'as pas joué au solitaire avec des vraies cartes
3. T'as une liste de 15 numéros de téléphone pour joindre une famille composée de 3 personnes
4. T'envoies un mail à ton collègue de bureau juste à côté du tien
5. T'as perdu le contact avec tes amis ou ta famille, parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'adresse e-mail
6. T'arrives chez toi après une longue journée de travail et tu réponds au téléphone comme si tu étais encore au bureau
7. Tu fais le zéro sur ton téléphone du domicile pour prendre la ligne
8. T'es à ton poste de travail depuis 4 ans mais t'as travaillé pour 3 entreprises différentes
10. Toutes les pubs télé ont une adresse web en bas de l'écran
11. Tu paniques si tu sors de chez toi sans portable et tu fais demi-tour pour le prendre
12. Tu te lèves le matin et la première chose que tu fais c'est de te connecter à Internet avant même de prendre ton café
13. Tu inclines ta tête sur le côté pour sourire 
14. T'es en train de lire ce texte et tu acquiesces et souris
15. Encore pire, tu sais déjà à qui tu vas renvoyer ce message.
16. T'es trop occupé pour t'apercevoir qu'il n'y a pas de numéro 9 dans la liste
17. A l'instant, tu parcours le message pour vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas de 
numéro 9 dans la liste.

Y a pas à dire mais nous sommes tous robotisés ...



Une blonde rentre dans une librairie tenue par ... une blonde

- Bonjour madame, je voudrais un livre
- Bien sûr, de quel auteur?
- Oh ... (elle réfléchit) de 20 centimètres
Et la libraire blonde lui répond: De Vincent ... qui???


 

Un vieillard qui vivait seul à Courcelles, voulait semer ses patates au jardin, mais, c'était un travail très pénible, car, il lui fallait retourner toute la terre. 
Kevin, son fils unique qui habituellement l'aidait pour cette tâche était en prison. 
Le vieil homme écrit donc une lettre à son fils dans laquelle il y décrit sa situation difficile:

Cher Kevin 
Je me sens très malheureux, parce qu'il me semble bien que cette année, je ne serai pas capable de planter mes patates au jardin. Je suis trop vieux pour pouvoir creuser et retourner la terre du carré de jardin.  Si tu étais ici, tous mes problèmes seraient résolus. Je sais que tu creuserais et retournerais la terre du carré pour moi. 
Avec amour, Papa

Quelques jours plus tard, il reçut une lettre de son fils: 
Cher papa, Pour l'amour du ciel, papa, ne creuse pas dans le jardin, c'est là que j'ai enterré les CORPS. 
Avec amour, Kevin

À 5:00 AM, le matin suivant, une nuée d'agents de la police fédérale accompagnés du DIV de la police locale et de la protection civile arrivèrent et se mirent à creuser tout le carré du jardin sans trouver aucun cadavre.  Dépités, ils s'excusèrent auprès du vieillard et quittèrent les lieux.

Le même jour, le vieil homme reçut une autre lettre de son fils :
Cher Papa, 
Vas-y, maintenant, tu peux planter tes patates. C'est le mieux que  je puisse faire dans ces circonstances. 
Avec amour, Kevin


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## madlen (12 Septembre 2005)

Un devinette d'enfer  


Qu'est-ce qu'une gousse d'ail jetée contre un mur et qui revient ? C'est le retour du jet d'ail.
 :rose:  :love:  
 
   :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Septembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> comment doubler la vitesse moyenne d'une Lada ?
> 
> en l'acrochant à une dépaneuse
> 
> ...


Comment se procurer à bon compte des pièces détachées de lada?
- en suivant une autre lada    

Dans une Lada seules les roues arrières s'usent ... pourquoi?
- parce qu'elle passe sa vie accrochée à la dépanneuse


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Septembre 2005)

moi être fournisseur officiel des blagues pourries sur les blondes et les lada

pourquoi les propriétaires de Lada se voyant l'après midi ne se disent pas bonjour ?

il se sont vu le matin même au garage.   

pourquoi les Lada décapotables ont 2 pots d'échappement ?

ben pour qu'elles puissent servir de brouette !   

et c'est quoi une lada au sommet d'une colline ?
un miracle
et 2 lada au sommet d'une colline ?
de la science fiction
et 3 lada ?
une décharge

et pourquoi l'usine des lada est construite sur un grande colline ?
ben pour pouvoir faire au moins les 500 premiers mètres sous garantie sans trop de problème


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Combien de blondes sont nécessaires pour faire un gâteau au chocolat? 

10, une pour faire la pâte et 9 pour éplucher les Smarties.


----------



## Malow (12 Septembre 2005)

Une dame rentre à la maison après être allée chez le gynéco. Son mari lui demande ce que le docteur lui a dit sur sa santé. La femme répond:
- Il a dit que j'avais les seins d'une jeune fille de 18 ans !
- Ah ah ah !, répond le mari goguenard.
Et il ajoute :
- Et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit à propos de ton gros trou du cul.
- Oh chéri, nous n'avons pas parlé de toi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Savez vous comment reconnaître un homme quand il va dire quelque chose d'intelligent ?
Sa phrase commence par "Ma femme ma dit que..."


----------



## Malow (12 Septembre 2005)

Quelle est la différence entre un clitoris et un bistrot?

- 9 mecs sur 10 sont capables de trouver un bistrot...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Quel est le nouveau dispositif antivol sur les Lada ?
Ils ont agrandi le logo de la marque sur la calandre


----------



## AOSTE (12 Septembre 2005)

Trés bonne blague, je vois que les mecs en prennent pour leur grade


----------



## AOSTE (12 Septembre 2005)

Dommage que les mecs passent a coté du clito car c'est super démarreur d'orgasme :love: moi j'adore


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que les mecs passent a coté du clito car c'est super démarreur d'orgasme :love: moi j'adore



Ah Ah Ah !  
Très bon - Ouh ! J'ai failli pisser sur moi ! ::love: Je la ressortirai


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Un un Jedi qui s'ammene chez un autre Jedi.
Le premier Jedi a malencontreusement écrasé un chien avec son landspeeder, il le ramenne chez son voisin Jedi en pensant que c'est a lui.
C'est a vous le chien là?

L'autre Jedi répond :
ba non chez nous les chiens sont moins plat que ça...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui, mais on est pas jeudi


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais on est pas jeudi


Moi JEUDI que TUDI plein de bétises...


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un un Jedi qui s'ammene chez un autre Jedi.
> Le premier Jedi a malencontreusement écrasé un chien avec son landspeeder, il le ramenne chez son voisin Jedi en pensant que c'est a lui.
> C'est a vous le chien là?
> 
> ...



Mais il a fait comment pour l'écraser???  Ca a pas de roue un landspeeder


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Septembre 2005)

t'es trop terre à terre Nexka


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a fait comment pour l'écraser???  Ca a pas de roue un landspeeder


J'étais sur que quelqu'un allait me poser la question.
Mais les chiens sur Coruscant, il ont des plateformes a coussin d'air pour se véhiculer, donc ils sont à la mème hauteur qu'un landspeeder...


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sur que quelqu'un allait me poser la question.
> Mais les chiens sur Coruscant, il ont des plateformes a coussin d'air pour se véhiculer, donc ils sont à la mème hauteur qu'un landspeeder...





Ah oki, alors dans ce cas il s'est pas fait écraser, mais renverser


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oki, alors dans ce cas il s'est pas fait écraser, mais renverser


Exactement t'as tout pigé !


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Septembre 2005)

... dans la série, nous avons:
- Connais-tu le cri du spermatozoïde?

- Connais la différence entre un orgasme positif, négatif et simulé?

- Savais-tu qu'il existe un code-barre sur chaque préservatif?
- Sais-tu ce que dit une femme qui voit un homme bien pourvu?

- As-tu vu le dernier sondage paru dans Playboy sur la sexualité des (nationalité de l'interlocuteur)? Il montre que sous la douche, 50% des hommes/femmes chantent et que l'autre moyen se masturbent. Tu sais ce qu'ils/elles chantent?

- Cite-moi le nom de deux stars de ton sexe que tu trouves hyper belles (A et B) et une star du sexe opposé au tiens que tu trouves hyper belle (C). 
Alors voilà tu es mort. Et dans la file pour passer devant St Pierre tu fais connaissance avec A et B. Vous devenez potes et tout et vous arrivez devant St Pierre, qui vous demande ce que vous voudriez faire pour l'éternité. Là, vous répondez en coeur: "Baiser!". "Très bien", vous répond St Pierre, "Prenez ce couloir et suivez les instructions".
Vous vous engagez dans le couloir, qui est rempli de portes quand au bout de quelques minutes une voix se fait entendre: "Monsieur/Madame A, voici votre chambre". Et là une porte s'ouvre et A s'y rend. B et toi regardez ce qui s'y passe et vous découvrez une superbe chambre, beau mobilier, belle lumière douce musique... bref un enchantement. Et au milieu un lit, lui aussi superbe. Et dans ce lit... une chose...est un homme/une femme, difficile à dire, c'est gras, poilu, sale... bref... pas beau. Et là la voix se fait de nouveau entendre: "Monsieur/Madame A, vous avez émis le souhait de baiser pour l'éternité, mais compte tenu de la vie dissolue que vous avez mené sur Terre, vous n'avez le droit qu'à ça!" Et la porte se referme sur le/la pauvre A.
B et toi sont un peu refroidis mais vous continuez à marcher dans le couloir lorsque la voix se fait à nouveau entendre: "Monsieur/Madame B, voici votre chambre". Et là une porte s'ouvre et B s'y rend. Tu regardes ce qui s'y passe et tu découvres une chambre encore plus grande et plus belle que la première Au milieu un lit, lui aussi plus beau que le premier. Et dans ce lit... nn là c'est pire qu'une chose... c'est vraiment immonde. De nouveau la voix se fait de nouveau entendre: "Monsieur/Madame B, vous avez émis le souhait de baiser pour l'éternité, mais compte tenu de la vie dissolue que vous avez mené sur Terre, vous n'avez le droit qu'à ça!" Et la porte se referme sur le/la pauvre B.
Un frisson te parcourt l'échine et tu continues ton chemin. La voix t'interpelle: "Voici votre chambre". La porte s'ouvre sur une chambre... ce n'est plus une chambre, c'est une salle de bal tant elle est grande. Je passe les détails vous broderez. Et au milieu de la chambre, le lit (superbe) et sur le lit... C. Tout content tu t'avances, la porte se referme derrière toi et tu entends "Monsieur/Madame C, vous avez émis le souhait de baiser pour l'éternité, mais compte tenu..."

Valà, valà... si avec ça vous ne vous faîtes pas d'amis!  

A.


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

Je vais encore me faire engueuler mais bon.... 


C'est un enfant trisomique qui va à la piscine.
Il demande au maitre nageur si il peut nager avec les autres ?
Le maitre nageur lui répond : "non, il y a bien trop de monde, je dois te
surveiller de près et la je ne pourrai pas...une prochaine fois peut être."
Mais chaque jour que l'enfant trisomique revient le maitre nageur lui sort la même chose.

Un jour qu'il y a moins de monde, le maître nageur accepte.
Et la, stupéfaction : l'enfant trisomique nage comme un dieu, il plonge, fait des longueurs...bref un athlète de haut niveau.

Le maitre nageur lui demande : "Ou as tu appris à nager comme ça ?
"Bah c'est mes parents qui me jète dans le fleuve tous les weekend et moi
je dois me débrouiller pour rentrer..."
"Mais c'est terrible ! Ce doit être très difficile pour toi de nager dans le fleuve ?!"
"Oh non, le plus dur monsieur, c'est de sortir du sac..."

:mouais:


----------



## Jec (13 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi je risque de me faire serrer ... mais bon ... : 

Que dit un aveugle lorsqu'on lui donne du papier de verre ?



Olà...C'est écrit serré..

 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je risque de me faire serrer ... mais bon ... :
> 
> Que dit un aveugle lorsqu'on lui donne du papier de verre ?
> 
> ...


c'est tellement con que ça m'a fait rire *

*c'était le gag du lundi


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2005)

Et que dit un aveugle en rentrant dans une poissonnerie ?
-
-
-
-
-
-
Bonjour les filles...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et que dit un aveugle en rentrant dans une poissonnerie ?
> Bonjour les filles...


On la raconte autrement par chez nous

Que dit un aveugle qui passe devant une poissonnerie?
"Bonjour mesdames"


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Septembre 2005)

La pornostar qui croise sa copine:
-"Rendez-vous dans trois hardeurs!.."


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2005)

sympatoche, celle-là


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> sympatoche, celle-là


Courte mais bonne comme dirait l'autre  :rose: 
L'ayant conçue, je réclame 0,05¤ à tous ceux qui la replaceront, LaFraise m'inspire  :hosto:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

C'est un type qui va chez son docteur et qui lui explque qu'il a depuis quelques temps des douleurs insoutenables aux testitcules.

Le docteur sans l'ombre d'une hésitation lui annonce que le problème est des plus sérieux et qu'il risque de devenir impuissant s'il ne commence pas ià l'instant même un traitement à base de suppositoires.
Paniqué le patient baisse son froc , écarte les jambes et se met en position les mains contre le bord de la table.
Il sent la main du docteur se poser sur son épaule et le suppositoire lui entrer doucement mais difficilement dans les fesses ... le docteur doit même s'y prendre à plusieurs reprises pour lui enfoncer totalement.

Et le même scénario se déroule strictement de la même façon durant toute la semaine

Le WE venu après avoir tenté en vain de s'administrer lui-même le suppositoire il finit par appeller sa femme à la rescousse
Il baisse son froc, écarte les jambes et pose les mains sur le bord de la table prêt à recevoir son traitement  quotidien

Sa femme vient derrière lui, pose sa main sur l'épaule  de son mari et lui enfonce doucement et facilement le suppositoire dans les fesses.

Brusquement le type se redresse d'un bond et geule contrarié  .. 'Ah l'enfoiré!!! ... maintenant que j'y pense ... le docteur ... lui  ... c'est les deux mains qu'il posait sur mes épaules!!"

 :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

et tu vas la poster combien de fois celle-la???


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas la poster combien de fois celle-la???


tu vas pas me suivre comme ça ... pour me mettre un suppo tout de même   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas me suivre comme ça ... pour me mettre un suppo tout de même   :love:


 arrete tes conneries, tu vas faire rappliquer sonnyboy...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arrete tes conneries, tu vas faire rappliquer sonnyboy...


  Pourquoi il est docteur?

 :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Septembre 2005)

Ben tout le monde connaissait les réponses ?

A.


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout le monde connaissait les réponses ?


Moi oui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il est docteur?
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:



Nan ! Lui, sa spécialité, c'est le "Tombé de futal" !  Et pour les suppositoires, alors là ...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Lui, sa spécialité, c'est le "Tombé de futal" !  Et pour les suppositoires, alors là ...


Pour les suppos Il fait ça à une main ou à deux mains???   :rose:


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui.


Toi toi....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les suppos Il fait ça à une main ou à deux mains???   :rose:



Ce ne sont que des suppos ...itions !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont que des suppos ...itions !


Suppo... de satan    (on se fout de l'orthographe dans le cas présent hein   )


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont que des suppos ...itions !


Rien que l'idée m'est in...suppo ..rtable?


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est un Belge qui entre dans un bar parisien et qui s'installe devant le comptoir.
Le patron le salue et lui demande:
- Bonjour Monsieur, qu'est-ce que vous prenez ?
Le Belge répond sans hésiter :
- Un gin tonic... Merci !
Il boit cul-sec et se dirige immédiatement vers la sortie. Le patron
l'interpelle :
- Hé,Monsieur, vous n'avez pas réglé l'addition !
Le client se retourne et crie à tue-tête :
- Mais je ne vous ai rien demandé moi, c'est vous qui m'avez demandé: "Qu'est-ce
que vous prenez ?" et j'ai choisi "un gin tonic" .. donc il ne faudrait pas me prendre pour un imbécile sous prétexte que je suis Belge!
Pour éviter le scandale devant ses autres clients, le patron, furieux,laisse partir le Belge et finit par oublier cette histoire. 
Mais le mois d'après, le Belge refait son apparition dans le bar et cette fois, le patron qui se rappelle la triste mésaventure reste muet. Le Belge reste immobile devant le comptoir pendant plusieurs minutes, plusieurs heures. 
Il finit par faire signe au patron qui prudent lui dit :
- oui ?
Le Belge:
- Je voudrais des cacahuètes !
Le patron:
- D'accord mais vous allez payer cette fois ?
Le Belge sort 2 francs de sa poche et répond:
- Évidemment puisque je vous les commande...
Une fois son assiette de cacahuètes servie, le Belge commence a les écraser une par une avec une cuillère pour en faire de la poudre.
Etonné, le patron lui demande:
- Je peux vous demander ce que vous faîtes ?
Le Belge explique :
- et bien je pile des cacahuètes pour aller a la pêche et ça me sert d'appât. En fait, cette technique fonctionne très bien avec les gros poissons !
Curieux, le patron demande:
- Ah bon ? et qu'est ce que vous prenez avec ça ?
Et le Belge sans hésiter:
- Un gin tonic ... Merci!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est un homme qui n'a qu'un rêve: commander une bière au comptoire d'un café. Oui mais voilà, il n'arrive pas à prononcer les mots commençants par B (tiens vous la connaissez celle du sorcier africain et de l'homme qui n'arrive plus à parler?). Voici ce que cela donne:
"Garçon, je voudrais une B... une B... b... bi... b... une b... un café!"
Comme il en a assez de boire des cafés, il décide de s'entraîner chez lui, et là devant son miroir:
"Gaçon, je voudrais une b... b...b... une b... b...b...b....bi... bi...bi...bi... une bi... biè... bière! bière! une bière! Garçon je voudrais une bière! une bière! bière! Ouais ça y est je l'ai!"
Tout heureux, notre homme se rend au café, s'accoude au bar et lance:
"-Garçon, une bière s'il vous plaît!
- Bien sûr Monsieur, blonde ou brune?
- B...b...b...b... un café!"

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Septembre 2005)

Saloperie de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## krystof (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est thebiglebowski et sa compagne (pour ne pas dire une fois de plus "des belges"), qui vont, comme chaque année, aux sports d'hiver, à Courchevel. Ils se rendent au bureau des guides et demandent à avoir le même moniteur que l'année passée, celui qu'ils prennent, de toute façon, depuis maintenant 10 ans :
- Bonjour madame, nous voudrions avoir le même moniteur que l'an passé.
- Je vais voir si c'est possible, vous avez son nom ?
- Bah, le problème est justement là. On oublie d'une année à l'autre.
- Ah ! Vous ne me facilitez pas la tâche. C'est un homme, une femme ?
- Bien ça, c'est un homme, c'est sûr. 1m80, brun, bien bronzé avec la marque des lunettes sur le visage.
- Hmmm, ce n'est pas assez, ils sont tous un peu comme ça. Vous n'auriez pas un détail plus précis le concernant.
- A y réfléchir, oui. Mais c'est un peu gênant à dire, voyez-vous.
- Gênant ?! Si c'est le seul moyen de l'identifier, allez-y, dites-moi.
Thebiglebowski se penche près de l'oreille de la jeune hôtesse (mâte le décolleté au passage) et lui répond :
- Et bien, et que cela reste entre nous, il nous semble bien qu'il a deux anus.
- Quoi !!!!???? Vous êtes sûr ? Mais, d'abord, comment pouvez-vous savoir une chose pareille ?
- Oui, oui, nous sommes sûr. Chaque fois que nous sommes avec lui sur les pistes, et que nous croisons un de ses collègues, celui-ci lui demande à chaque fois "Alors, toujours avec tes deux trous du cul ?".


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> - Bien ça, c'est un homme, c'est sûr. *1m80*, brun, bien bronzé avec la marque des lunettes sur le visage.



T'aurais mis 1m75, c'était Dos Jones !


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

Deux homos  se baladent en voiture en amoureux à travers la campagne déserte

A un moment donné l'un deux dit à l'autre "arrête .. je n'en peux plus ... j'ai terriblement envie de toi"
Le blondinet,celui à qui le rôle de la femme incombait en général lui fait remarqué qu'il n'avait pas prévu cela et que cela risque de mal se passer s'il n'utilise pas un peu de lubrifiant

N'en n'ayant pas trouvé dans la voiture ils décident de s'arrêter à la première station service qu'ils rencontreront
Une heure plus tard ils tombent sur un petit garage minable et isolé ... ils s'arrêtent ...le blondinet entre et se dirige vers un grand et gras monsieur aux mains couvertes de camboui 
- bonjour monsieur, excusez-moi mais je vous voudrais savoir si vous avez du lubrifiant?

Le garagiste qui l'avait vu arriver se dandinant du croupion et qui se doute bien à qui il a à faire lui lance le sourire aux lêvres
- oui j'ai de l'excellent lubrifiant  .. du Castrol ... et ajoute lourdement en clignant de l'oeil
- et avec Castrol tout le monde s'envole!!

Le blondinet, un peu bénêt, réfléchit longuement et fini par demander rougissant
- vous n'auriez pas plutôt du Motul?

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Philippe (17 Septembre 2005)

Six heures du matin, l'homme se lève sans faire de bruit pour ne pas réveiller son épouse.
Il charge ses clubs de golf dans le 4x4, et s'en va. Arrivé sur le parcours, il se met à tomber des trombes d'eau.
Sa matinée de golf est foutue, il décide de rentrer chez lui. Il se déshabille sans faire de bruit, se recouche doucement tout près de son épouse et lui chuchote à l'oreille :
- Il pleut comme une vache qui pisse.
Et elle de répondre: 
- Quand je pense que l'autre con est en train de jouer au golf...


----------



## Philippe (17 Septembre 2005)

Un prêtre dit à son ami rabbin :
- Cher ami, savez-vous que j'ai un truc pour manger gratuitement...
Le rabbin, intéressé :
- Super ! Dites-moi votre secret...
- Que cela reste entre nous, hein ? Alors voilà, je vais au restaurant, assez tard, et je commande une entrée, un plat, du fromage, un dessert, le tout avec une bonne bouteille et puis je prends mon temps en dégustant un café, un cognac, un cigare... et j'attends la fermeture. Comme je ne bouge pas, et quand toutes les autres chaises sont rangées sur les tables, le garçon vient me voir pour encaisser. Alors je lui réponds : Mais j'ai déjà payé à votre collègue qui est parti ! Et le tour est joué... Et le rabbin :
- Whaooo ! On essaie demain ?
- OK... Le lendemain, les deux compères vont au restaurant et tout se passe comme prévu. Au moment de la fermeture, le garçon demande s'il peut encaisser et le prêtre lui répond :
- Désolé, mais on a déjà payé à votre collègue qui est parti.
Et le rabbin de rajouter :
- D'ailleurs, nous attendons toujours notre monnaie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Deux homos  se baladent en voiture en amoureux à travers la campagne déserte
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Celle ci m'en rappelle une autre du même tonneau : ces deux homos partent en vacances en voiture, monsieur conduit, et madame (le plus efféminé des deux) demande un arrêt pipi, car elle ne se sent pas très bien.

Dès l'arrêt, elle (il) s'isole derrière un buisson, puis, quelques minutes après, revient affolé(e) vers son compagnon.

"Ah Michou, c'est terrible, viens vite, je viens de faire une fausse couche !"

"Ça va pas mieux, qu'est-ce que tu me racontes, tu peux pas faire de fausse couche, t'es un mec, même si t'en a pas l'air !"

"Mais si, je t'assure, d'ailleurs, t'as qu'a venir voir, le f½tus bouge encore"

Interloqué, Michou suit son compagnon derrière le buisson, pour les constatations :

"Ah tu vois, regarde, il bouge encore, je te dis !"

"Abruti, tu vois pas que t'as chié sur un crapaud !"


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci m'en rappelle une autre du même tonneau : ces deux homos partent en vacances en voiture, monsieur conduit, et madame (le plus efféminé des deux) demande un arrêt pipi, car elle ne se sent pas très bien.
> 
> Dès l'arrêt, elle (il) s'isole derrière un buisson, puis, quelques minutes après, revient affolé(e) vers son compagnon.
> 
> ...



ça s'arrange vraiment pas ....
 :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Septembre 2005)

Qui a inventé la cédille ? Monsieur Duçon 


Désolé :rose:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Septembre 2005)

Dans un train


Un homme cherche une place de préférence à côté d?une belle femme. Après avoir sillonné 2 voitures sans sucer, il voit dans un compartiment une superbe brune. Il salue et s?installe, la belle brune lit une étude de sociologie.
-       Votre lecture traite de quel sujet ?

-       Sur les différences culturelles et intérêts que portent les femmes au sexe de l?homme

-       Cela doit être très enrichissant !

-       Oui ! par exemple, l?Indien d?Amérique est très fortement membré mais peu efficace pendant l?acte, alors que les Bretons tire leurs épingles du jeu par leurs extraordinaires efficacités pendant l?acte.

-       Ah ! oui, nous nous sommes pas présentés, Nicolas Géronimo-lecloirec.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Septembre 2005)

Un peu hors charte, mais bon... 


C'est trois petits vieux qui sont dans un café et parlent de leurs relations sexuelles. Un des trois, un peu triste, avoue qu'il n'a plus d'erection.
L'un des 2 autres lui donne alors 2 pillules de Viagra.
Notre tristounet les avale de suite avec son verre de vin.
1/4 d'heure plus tard ce dernier étant pris d'une envie pressante va aux toilettes.
Quand il revient, son pantalon est tout mouillé.
Les 2 autres étants étonnés lui demande ce qu'il a fait.

-Ben j'ai voulu aller faire pipi. Et quand j'ai sorti ma zigounette, j'ai bien vu que c'était pas la mienne, alors je l'ai rentrée.


----------



## pim (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est 3 voitures qui se suivent d'un peu près, quand tout à coup un feu passe au rouge, la première voiture pile, la seconde détruit le pare-choc de la première et idem pour la troisième qui détruit le pare-choc de la seconde.

Le conducteur de la première voiture, qui est une Rolls-Royce, sort de sa voiture, constate les dégâts, lève les bras au ciel en s'écriant : "Bon Dieu de bon Dieu, une semaine de salaire fichue en l'air ! Une semaine de salaire fichue en l'air !"

Le second conducteur sort de sa BMW, constate les dégâts, lève les bras au ciel : "Bon Dieu de bon Dieu, un mois de salaire fichu en l'air ! Un mois de salaire fichu en l'air !"

Le troisième conducteur sort de sa 2 CV croulante, et, constatant les dégâts : "Un an de salaire ! Un an de salaire !"

C'est là que le premier conducteur, très très étonné, déclare au troisième : "Mon Dieu, mais pourquoi donc achetez-vous des voitures aussi chères ???"



----------------------------------------------------------------
Moralité
----------------------------------------------------------------

"Tout est relatif", A., Einstein, 1905


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> "Tout est relatif", A., Einstein, 1905



Après les régressions linéaires, Pim starring in "La théorie de la relativité", producteurs exécutifs A.Einstein & S. Hawking


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Dans un train
> Un homme cherche une place de préférence à côté d?une belle femme. Après avoir sillonné 2 voitures sans sucer, il voit dans un compartiment une superbe brune. Il salue et s?installe, la belle brune lit une étude de sociologie.
> -       Votre lecture traite de quel sujet ?
> -       Sur les différences culturelles et intérêts que portent les femmes au sexe de l?homme
> ...



Les hommes ont deux cerveaux : un petit et un gland.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Dans un train
> 
> 
> Après avoir sillonné 2 voitures sans sucer



C'est pas plutôt "sans succès"? 
   :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt "sans succès"?
> :mouais:



Le lab "suce" révélateur...


----------



## sylko (20 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Dans un train
> 
> 
> Un homme cherche une place de préférence à côté d?une belle femme. Après avoir sillonné 2 voitures sans sucer, il voit dans un compartiment une superbe brune. Il salue et s?installe, la belle brune lit une étude de sociologie.
> ...


 
Une variante.


----------



## krystof (21 Septembre 2005)

Un soir, alors qu'un couple se couche, le mari commence à caresser le bras de sa femme.

Elle se retourne et lui dis:

"Je suis désolé chéri, j'ai un rendez-vous chez le gynécologue demain et je veux rester 'fraîche'."

Le mari déçu se retourne.

Quelques minutes plus tard, il se tourne de nouveau vers sa femme.

"Est-ce que tu as aussi un rendez-vous chez le dentiste demain?"


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

A Zut on est mercredi, je racontes pas de blagues alors....


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A Zut on est mercredi, je racontes pas de blagues alors....


Moi, je me permets 

Qu'est-ce qui est blanc et qui va vite ?
- Un frigo de course 
 :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me permets
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est blanc et qui va vite ?
> - Un frigo de course
> :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

Et qu'est ce qui est jaune et qui fait 500 kilos ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
un poussin... mais balaise le poussin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce qui est jaune et qui fait 500 kilos ?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



T'y connais rien, c'est deux canaris de 250 Kg chacun !


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon dans la série débile... Qu'est-ce qui est jaune et perché dans un arbre ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
La camionnette de la poste qui a raté son virage. Ok je sors.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2005)

C'est simple, c'est sobre, ça m'explose: 

M. & Mme OUKOI ont 2 fils 
>Ted et Bill... 

>M. & Mme ENFANT ont 2 filles 
>Hélène et Ludivine... 

>M. & Mme DUZIEL ont 5 filles 
>Betty, Baba, Noëlle, Candide et Sandra... 

>M. & Mme SONNE ont 2 fils 
>Pepito, Nicolas... 

>M. & Mme WOWOWO ont 4 filles 
>Leslie, Irène, Dufarde, Aleeeeexandrie... 

>M. & Mme FORME ont 3 fils 
>Jesus, Hans, Hubert... 

>M. & Mme PENNEFLAMME ont une fille dyslexique. 
>Cathy car Cathy PENNEFLAMME tu n'es paaaas... de notre galaxiiiiieee...


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Le conte de fée le plus court de l'histoire:

Il était une fois une charmante princesse...
Elle attendait son prince charmant qui venait lui faire la cour...
Le prince charmant sur son beau cheval blanc arriva et demanda la main de la princesse...
Elle lui répondit NON!
Et le prince charmant vécu heureux jusqu'à la fin de ses jours!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

M et Mme Méyavalpa ont un fils
Jésus


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce qui est jaune et qui fait 500 kilos ?


Un Sumo anorexique


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple, c'est sobre, ça m'explose:
> 
> M. & Mme OUKOI ont 2 fils
> >Ted et Bill...
> ...



Monsieur et Madame PTITEGOUTTE ont 3 filles:
Anne PTITEGOUTTE, Corinne PTITEGOUTTE, Justine PTITEGOUTTE


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la blague jour vient de chez wanadoo
> avec l'annonce du G6
> 
> edit : dans le bas de la page d'accueil rubrique "Shopping"



Et de 4!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la blague jour vient de chez wanadoo
> avec l'annonce du G6
> 
> edit : dans le bas de la page d'accueil rubrique "Shopping"



La question qui se pose, chez Apple, c'est quand ils vont sortir le G7 ... Est-ce qu'il fera aussi le taxi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas bien grave 
PAs mal ta petite vidéo par contre


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et de 4!!!


:rateau: Tout de suite, on se sent moins seul !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Bromasseurmarchepasprendtesdoigts ont une fille. 
Sylvie

Monsieur et Madame Auvertc'estpasbon ont une fille .
Elvire


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

M. et Mme MALLE ont le plaisir de vous faire part de na naissance de leur fille Éléanor 
(vu dans le journal de mickey, aux côtés de jim nastic et autres qui n'étaient pas terribles non plus... seule Mlle Malle sort du lot )

Un de moi (inventé en cours de bio au collège) pour draguer ma voisine qui avait de jolis yeux : 
Sylvie BRATILE 

Y'a aussi Sacha TOUILLE que j'aime bien


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

Kronenbourg à la poste...

...Chronopost à la bourre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Kronenbourg à la poste...
> 
> ...Chronopost à la bourre.



T'as pas fini de contrepéter partout ? Il va encore falloir ouvrir les fenêtres !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Kronenbourg à la poste...
> 
> ...Chronopost à la bourre.


Mouarf !  Mdr !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fini de contrepéter partout ? Il va encore falloir ouvrir les fenêtres !


100% d'accord ... au lieu "de contrepêter partout" , il ferait mieux "par contre de tout pêter" autour de lui

Ok je sors ...   :love:


----------



## Yip (23 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un Sumo anorexique






			
				MacG a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est un neurone qui arrive dans un cerveau masculin, événement très
rare
mais ça arrive !
Bref, ce pauvre neurone se retrouve tout seul dans une grande boite 
vide
et noire.
" Hou ouhh" crie ce petit neurone, misère, pauvre petit neurone,
personne ne lui répond.
" Hou ouuuuuhhhh" crie encore le petit neurone et il n'entend que 
l'écho
de
sa voix.
Alors, desespéré, notre pauvre et brave petit neurone masculin
s'installe
dans un coin et se met à pleurer. Soudain, un autre petit neurone 
arrive
tout essoufflé dans le cerveau masculin et crie à notre petit neurone 
en
pleurs :
" Hé binh ! Qu'est- ce que tu fous ? On est tous en bas... "


----------



## Freelancer (25 Septembre 2005)

m. et mme Mavallée ont deux filles.
Colette et Berthe Mavallée.

c'était la minute littéraire. désolé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un neurone qui arrive dans un cerveau masculin, événement très
> rare
> mais ça arrive !
> Bref, ce pauvre neurone se retrouve tout seul dans une grande boite
> ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Septembre 2005)

Sur un vol pour New York, le chef de cabine se dirige vers une femme
blonde assise en première classe en lui demandant de se dèplacer en 
classe
èconomique, puisqu'elle n'avait pas un ticket de première classe. La 
blonde
rèpond:

  "Je suis blonde, je suis belle, je vais à New York, et je ne bouge 
pas!"

  Pour èviter de se disputer avec un client, le chef de cabine fait 
part de
la situation au copilote et lui demande de règler le problème en lui
parlant. Il va parler à la blonde, en lui demandant de quitter la 
première
classe. De nouveau, la blonde rèpond:

  "Je suis blonde, je suis belle, je vais à New York, et je ne bouge 
pas!"

  Le copilote retourne dans le cockpit et demande au capitaine ce qu'il
devrait faire. Le capitaine lui rèpond:

  "Je suis marie a une blonde, ne vous inquiètez pas, je sais comment 
m'y
prendre!"

  Alors, il va en première classe, et dit quelque chose tout bas ? 
l'oreille
de la blonde. Elle se lève immèdiatement et court en classe èconomique 
en
parlant toute seule:

  "Mais pourquoi personne ne m'a rien dit!"

  Surpris, le chef de cabine et le copilote demandent au capitaine ce 
qu'il
a dit pour rèussir a la convaincre de changer de siège. Et la il 
rèpond:

  "Je lui ai dit que la première classe n'allait pas à New York".


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> "Je lui ai dit que la première classe n'allait pas à New York".


:love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

/blonde attitude ON
Euh... et elle y allait aussi, c'est ça ? C'est pas malin !
/blonde attitude OFF


----------



## Nobody (25 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> un cerveau masculin


 


			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> une femme blonde


 
Héhé... un coup les hommes, un coup les blondes. On voit bien que tu es femme et brune!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour les transexuels chauves ! (/air outré)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi Dieu a-t-il crée les blondes?
- Parce que les moutons ne savaient pas chercher les bières dans le frigo Et pourquoi a-t-il crée les brunes alors?
- Parce qu'ils s'est aperçu que les blondes non plus n'y arrivaient pas.


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

et maintenant tout le monde est bouré sauf les brunnes, et c'est pour ça qu'on sait rien sur elle!


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

Allez, une p'tite qui va remonter le niveau : 

- Votre nom svp?
- Remord
- Remord, comme regret, c'est bien ça?
- Oui monsieur
- Et votre prénom?
- Yves
- Alors, Yves Remord, c'est bien ça?
- Oui monsieur l'inspecteur
- Vous vous payez ma tête, c'est bien ça?
- Non monsieur, mais c'est vrai que vous me saoulez!


:casse::rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour ! Vous avez rejoint la boîte vocale d'aide psychiatrique. 
- Si vous êtes un obsessif-compulsif, appuyez sur le 1 sans arrêt. 
- Si vous êtes dépendant affectif, demandez à quelqu'un d'appuyer sur le 2 pour vous. 
- Si vous souffrez d'un désordre de personnalité multiple, appuyez sur les 3, 4, 5 et 6. 
- Si vous êtes paranoïaque, restez en ligne, nos agents tracent votre appel. 
- Si vous êtes schizophrène, écoutez attentivement et une voix vous dira sur quel numéro appuyer. 
- Si vous êtes dépressif, le numéro sur lequel vous appuierez est sans importance, personne ne répondra. 
- Si vous êtes un compulsif a répétition, raccrochez et recomposez. 
- Si vous êtes un aggressif-passif, mettez-nous en attente. 
- Si vous êtes antisocial, arrachez le téléphone du mur. 
- Si vous avez des difficultés d'attention, ne vous occupez pas des instructions.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

Elle est longue mais sympa : 

Anger Management ? C'est quoi ?

Quand il vous arrive d'avoir une journée vraiment éprouvantable, et que vous ressentez le besoin de vous en prendre à quelqu'un, ne vous en prenez pas à quelqu'un que vous connaissez, mais plutôt en à quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez pas. J'étais installé à mon bureau lorsque je me rendis compte que j'avais oublié un coup de fil à donner. Je trouvai le numéro et composai mon appel.

Un homme répondit d'un "bonjour"
Je lui demanda poliment "Pourrais-je svp parler à Robin Carter ?"
Aussitôt, mon correspondant me raccrocha brutalement au nez. Je ne m'imaginais pas que quiconque puisse être aussi grossier. Je me rendis compte que je m'étais trompé de numéro. Je recherchai à nouveau le numéro correct de Robin et la rappela. A la fin de notre entretien je décidai de rappeler mon "faux" numéro.

Quand le type, le même, décrocha, je lui hurlai "Vous êtes un trouduc" en raccrochant aussitôt.
Je pris soin de noter son numéro en le faisant suivre du libellé "trouduc", et le rangeai dans mon tiroir.
Toutes les quelques semaines, lorsqu'il me fallait règler des factures ou à l'occasion d'une journée particulièrement pénible, je le rappelais alors en vociférant un "Vous êtes un trouduc". Cela me réjouissait à chaque coup.

Lorsque notre quartier en vint à être équipé du Caller ID [système permettant à l'appelé de connaître le numéro de l'appelant], je pris conscience qu'il me faudrait mettre un terme à ma thérapie "trouduc". Aussi, je le rappelai en ces termes: "Bonjour, je suis John Smith de la Telephone Company. Je vous appelle simplement pour savoir si vous êtes au courant de l'existence du programme Caller ID"
Il cria "NON!" et raccrocha brutalement.
Je le rappelai aussitôt pour lui dire "Ça c'est parce que vous êtes un trouduc"

Quelque temps plus tard, en ville et sur le point de me garer sur un emplacement encore libre, un type avec une grosse BMW me prit de vitesse et me souffla cet emplacement que j'avais mis du temps à dénicher. Je klaxonnai en lui criant que la place me revenait. Cet imbécile m'ignora. Je remarquai alors une affiche sur sa lunette arrière stipulant que la voiture était à vendre. Je notai aussitôt le numéro de téléphone indiqué.

Quelques jours plus tard, juste aprés avoir appelé mon premier trouduc (je l'avais mémorisé d'une touche), je me dis que je ferais mieux d'appeler également mon trouduc BMW.
"Vous êtes bien la personne qui a une BMW noire à vendre ?"
"Lui-même" me répondit-il.
"Pourriez-vous m'indiquer où je pourrais la voir ?"
"Bien sûr. J'habite au 1802 West 34th Street. C'est une maison de couleur jaune et la voiture est garée juste devant"
"Quel est votre nom svp" lui demandai-je.
"Mon nom est Don Hansen" me répondit-il.
"Quel est le meilleur moment pour vous rencontrer, Don ?"
"Je suis chez moi tous les jours à partir de 17 heures".
"Écoutez Dan, puis-je vous dire quelque chose ?"
"Oui ?"
"Don, vous êtes un trouduc"
Je raccrochai et ajouta son numéro de même à ma liste de composition automatique.

Cependant, aprés plusieurs mois passés à les appeller tous les deux le plaisir n'était plus le même que ce qu'il avait été. Me vint alors une idée. J'appelai Trouduc #1.
"Allô" dit-il
"Vous êtes un trouduc!" (mais je me gardai de raccrocher)
"Êtes-vous encore là ?" demanda-t-il
"Mouais" répondis-je
"Arrêtez de m'appeler!" beugla-t-il
"Chiche" poursuivis-je
"Qui êtes-vous" demanda-t-il
"Mon nom est Don Hansen"
"Ah! ouais ? Où habitez-vous ?"
"Trouduc, j'habite au 1802 West 34th Street. C'est une maison de couleur jaune et la voiture est garée juste devant"
Il gromela "J'arrive à l'instant Dan, et vous faites mieux de commencer à réciter vos prières"
Je répondis "Ouais, je tremble de peur, Trouduc".
Aprés quoi, j'appelai aussitôt Trouduc #2
"Allô" dit-il
"Bonjour trouduc" répondis-je
Il cria "Si jamais j'apprends qui vous êtes vous serez un ..."
"Que ferez-vous ?" demandai-je
"Je vous botterai le cul" s'exclama-t-il
Je répondis "Eh! bien, trouduc, la chance est avec vous. Je viens vous voir tout de suite"

Je raccrochai alors aussitôt et appelai la police, leur disant que j'habitais au 1802 West 34th Street et que j'étais sur le point de me rendre chez moi pour tuer mon tendre amant.
Puis j'appelai la chaîne Channel 13 News pour leur faire part des méfaits de la guerre des gangs au coin de la West 34th Street.
Je pris rapidement ma voiture pour me diriger vers ladite West 34th Street.
Arrivé sur les lieux, j'aperçus deux trouducs qui s'entredéchiraient comme des chiffonniers face à six véhicules de patrouille, un hélicoptère de la police et l'équipe de la chaîne Channel 13 News.

A PRESENT je me sens vraiment soulagé. Voilà une "Anger Management" [Colère gérée] dans toute sa plénitude.

---

Traduction d'un texte original en anglais U.S. déniché en d'autres temps, en d'autres lieux ....


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

À votre avis,
ça fait quoi 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière ,euh...   *compte avec les doigts* + 1 Bière!!!??


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

Une longue pause aux toilettes ?


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

bien vu, mais la soluce est encore plus bête que ça


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

un pack?


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

Gagné


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

J'ai gagné un pack? :love:
PAs de la kro, hein, de la vraie biere...


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

Savez vous ce que c'est qu'un Canif ???


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné un pack? :love:
> PAs de la kro, hein, de la vraie biere...



J'ai de la Kwak, ça ira ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous ce que c'est qu'un Canif ???



un petit fien ?


----------



## lalsaco (26 Septembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous ce que c'est qu'un Canif ???


 
Euh... Ce serait pas un petit fien ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

ve le penfe auffi


----------



## lalsaco (26 Septembre 2005)

Et une nife. Qui sait ce qu'est une nife ?


----------



## z-moon (26 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> un petit fien ?





			
				lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ce serait pas un petit fien ?



vi! f'est fa !!!


----------



## lalsaco (26 Septembre 2005)

Une femme regarde un cortège funèbre inhabituel arrivant au cimetière tout proche : un corbillard, suivi d'un second corbillard avec, derrière, une femme seule avec un superbe pit-bull en laisse. 
Quelques pas derrière elle, environ 200 femmes marchaient en file indienne. Ne contenant pas sa curiosité, la femme s'approche respectueusement de la femme au chien et lui dit : 
- Je suis désolée de vous déranger et je sais que le moment est mal choisi,mais je n'ai jamais vu un enterrement comme celui-ci. C'est l'enterrement de qui ? 
- Mon mari. 
- Que lui est-il arrivé ? 
- Mon chien l'a attaqué et l'a tué. 
- Et qui est dans le deuxième corbillard ? 
- Ma belle mère. Elle a essayé d'aider mon mari et le chien s'est retourné contre elle. 

Entre les deux femmes, un long moment de silence poignant... et finalement : 
- Je pourrais vous emprunter votre chien ? 
- Mettez vous dans la file....


----------



## Philippe (26 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, c'est vrai : on est lundi  .

Monsieur le Ministre de la Défense Nationale,
Permettez-moi de prendre la respectueuse liberté de vous exposer ce qui suit et de solliciter de votre bienveillance l'appui nécessaire pour obtenir une démobilisation rapide.
Je suis sursitaire, âgé de 24 ans, et je suis marié à une veuve de 44 ans, laquelle a une fille qui en a 25. Mon père a épousé cette fille.
À cette heure, mon père est donc devenu mon gendre, puisqu'il a épousé ma fille. De ce fait, ma belle-fille est devenue ma belle-mère, puisqu'elle est la femme de mon père.
Ma femme et moi avons eu en janvier dernier un fils. Cet enfant est donc devenu le frère de la femme de mon père, donc le beau-frère de mon père. En conséquence, mon oncle, puisqu'il est le frère de ma belle-mère. Mon fils est donc mon oncle.
La femme de mon père a eu à Noël un garçon qui est à la fois mon frère puisqu'il est le fils de mon père, et mon petit-fils puisqu'il est le fils de la fille de ma femme. Je suis ainsi le frère de mon petit-fils, et comme le mari de la mère d'une personne est le père de celle-ci, il s'avère que je suis le père de ma femme, et le frère de mon fils. Je suis donc mon propre grand-père.
De ce fait, Monsieur le Ministre, ayez l'obligeance de bien vouloir me renvoyer dans mes foyers car la loi interdit que le père, le fils et le petit-fils soient mobilisés en même temps.
Dans la croyance de votre compréhension, veuillez recevoir, Monsieur le Ministre, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.


----------



## Philippe (26 Septembre 2005)

Plus simple :

Deux cambrioleurs sont au travail.
Soudain la police arrive :
- On va se faire prendre ! Vite, sautons par la fenêtre !
- Mais, t'es malade ou quoi... On est au treizième étage !
- Bah écoute, ce n'est pas le moment d'être superstitieux !

La secrétaire à son patron :
- J'ai deux nouvelles à vous annoncer : une bonne et une mauvaise.
- Commencez par la bonne.
- Vous n'êtes pas stérile.

Dans le bâtiment de la sécurité sociale, un petit garçon demande à sa  maman :
- Dis maman, combien y a de personnes qui travaillent ici ? 
- À peu près la moitié, mon chéri.

Un invité murmure à sa voisine :
- Le champagne vous rend jolie. 
- Je n'en ai pas bu une seule coupe !
- Oui, mais moi j'en suis à ma dixième.

Un homme réveille sa femme en plein milieu de la nuit : 
- Chérie, voilà ton aspirine.
- Mais je n'ai pas mal à la tête ! 
- Parfait !


----------



## tornade13 (26 Septembre 2005)

Une dame se rend chez un gynécologue pour un bilan, et la le gynécologue surpris par un si large vagin lui dit "j'ai jamais vu un trou aussi gros madame !!! "

La dame outrée se rhabille et décide de se rendre chez un autre gynécologue.

Même scénario la dame se déshabille et la, pareil le gynécologue lui dit "nom de dieu madame j'ai jamais vu un trou aussi gros !!! "

La Dame rentre chez elle vexée et décide de vérifier par elle même.

Elle se rend dans sa chambre, pose un miroir par terre et  se met au dessus, quand rentre dans la chambre son mari qui lui dit "ben qu'est-ce tu fais ?? "

"Heu.... je danse ça se voit"

Et son mari lui lance... "Ben fais gaffe de pas tomber dans le trou..."


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Septembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Et une nife. Qui sait ce qu'est une nife ?


 
La maison du petit fien. 

Et vous savez ce qu'on ramasse avec une foufourche?

A.


----------



## Freelancer (26 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> La maison du petit fien.
> 
> Et vous savez ce qu'on ramasse avec une foufourche?
> 
> A.



la papaye?


----------



## Jec (26 Septembre 2005)

du foinfoin !?


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> la papaye?


 
En effet de la Papaye! 
Désolé Jec... 

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Et une nife. Qui sait ce qu'est une nife ?



Du même tonneau : Qui peut me dire ce qu'est un "lapide" ? Qui peut me dire ce qu'est un "chalumeau" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Cette jeune femme (blonde ?) consulte son gynécologue : "Voilà docteur, depuis quelques temps, deux taches vertes sont apparues à l'intérieur de mes cuisses. C'est grave, docteur ?"

Après un examen aussi clinique que rapide le médecin questionne :

-"Vous avez un fiancé depuis peu ?"
-"Oui docteur, mais comment savez vous ...?"
-"Peu importe, et ce jeune homme est gitan ?"
-"Ah ça, c'est pas croyable, vous êtes devin ?"
-"Non, mais vous direz à votre fiancé de ma part que ses boucles d'oreilles ne sont pas en or !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Connaissez vous l'unique moyen, pour une femme, de rendre la pilule efficace à 100% ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cette jeune femme (blonde ?) consulte son gynécologue : "Voilà docteur, depuis quelques temps, deux taches vertes sont apparues à l'intérieur de mes cuisses. C'est grave, docteur ?"
> 
> Après un examen aussi clinique que rapide le médecin questionne :
> 
> ...



déjà dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> déjà dit...



Mince ! va falloir faire des recherches pour les blagues du lundi aussi, maintenant !


----------



## lalsaco (26 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> La maison du petit fien.
> 
> Et vous savez ce qu'on ramasse avec une foufourche?
> 
> A.


 
Absolument


----------



## Chamyky (26 Septembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> À votre avis,
> ça fait quoi 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière + 1 Bière ,euh...   *compte avec les doigts* + 1 Bière!!!??



6 bières ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## yoffy (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez vous l'unique moyen, pour une femme, de rendre la pilule efficace à 100% ?


La tenir bien fort entre ses jambes...surtout dans un tlain qui va tlé vite !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La tenir bien fort entre ses jambes...surtout dans un tlain qui va tlé vite !?



Bon, je te l'accorde celle là (c'était la tenir serrée très fort entre les genoux, en fait). Quitus aussi du tlain qui va tlès tlès vite, mais quid du chalumeau ?


----------



## Philippe (26 Septembre 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> 6 bières ?



Le coup des 6 bières m'en rappelle une autre :

Trois ouvriers du bâtiment, Marcel, Jacquot et René, prennent leur pause déjeuner installés sur un échafaudage.
Ils avalent leurs sandwichs et boivent quelques canettes de bière. À la suite d'un mouvement soudain de la structure, René perd l'équilibre, chute et meurt sur le coup. Les deux survivants se rendent vite compte que c'est à l'un d'entre eux d'aller annoncer l'horrible nouvelle à la femme de René. Jacquot (qui ne fait généralement pas dans la dentelle) se propose spontanément :
- Je crois que je serais pas mauvais pour ça...
Et immédiatement, il se rend au domicile de son défunt ami. Il revient sur le chantier trois heures plus tard, avec un paquet de canettes de bière :
- Tiens, j'ai amené du ravitaillement.
- Mais, tu as bien été voir la femme de René ? demande Marcel angoissé.
- Ben ouais...
- Et le paquet de canettes, il vient d'où ? reprend Marcel.
- C'est elle qui me l'a donné, rétorque Jacquot.
Marcel ne comprend pas :
- Quoi, tu lui annonces la mort de son mari et elle t'offre des canettes de bière ? Raconte un peu ce qui c'est passé.
- Ben je suis allé là-bas, explique Jacquot, j'ai sonné, elle m'a ouvert et j'ai dit : "C'est bien ici qu'habite la veuve de René ?". Elle a répondu : "Non, non, vous faites erreur, je ne suis pas veuve..." Et je lui ai dit : "Je vous parie six bières que si..."


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je te l'accorde celle là (c'était la tenir serrée très fort entre les genoux, en fait). Quitus aussi du tlain qui va tlès tlès vite, mais quid du chalumeau ?


C'est un drolumadaire à deux bosses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Le coup des 6 bières m'en rappelle une autre :
> 
> Trois ouvriers du bâtiment, Marcel, Jacquot et René, prennent leur pause déjeuner installés sur un échafaudage.
> Ils avalent leurs sandwichs et boivent quelques canettes de bière. À la suite d'un mouvement soudain de la structure, René perd l'équilibre, chute et meurt sur le coup. Les deux survivants se rendent vite compte que c'est à l'un d'entre eux d'aller annoncer l'horrible nouvelle à la femme de René. Jacquot (qui ne fait généralement pas dans la dentelle) se propose spontanément :
> ...



Alors, pour ton suicide, tu as le choix entre les méthodes suivantes ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un drolumadaire à deux bosses.



Et c'est encore un MILITaire qui gagne une TRINgle à rideaux !


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est encore un MILITaire qui gagne une TRINgle à rideaux !


Ah non j'ai quitté l'armée en 1985.


----------



## Philippe (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour ton suicide, tu as le choix entre les méthodes suivantes ...



J'hésite... Boire les quelques bières qui me restent au frigo peut-être...  :rateau: 
Mais ça ne me tuera pas non ?
Si ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser (oui c'est possible :hein à celle là :
> Vous savez ce que met une femme à ses oreilles pour plaire aux hommes ?



Oui oui: ses genoux.

Tiens, tu es sorti des soins intensifs suite à ton intoxication alimentaire d'hier soir, toi?


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Septembre 2005)

Dans un bureau d'études, cinq cannibales viennent d'être embauchés en
tant que dessinateurs.

Lors de leur arrivée, le directeur leur dit :
- Vous pouvez travailler ici, gagner beaucoup d'argent et manger dans
notre cantine. Mais laissez les autres collaborateurs tranquilles.

Les cannibales promettent de n'embêter personne....

Quatre semaines plus tard, le directeur revient et leur dit:
- Vous travaillez très bien. Mais il nous manque une femme de ménage,
est-ce que vous savez ce qu'elle est devenue ?

Les cannibales répondent tous par la négative et jurent n'avoir rien à
faire avec cette histoire.

Dès que le directeur est parti, le chef des cannibales demande :
- Quel est le con parmi vous qui a mangé la femme de ménage?

Le dernier au fond répond d'une petite voix:
- C'est moi.

Le chef des cannibales :
- Pauvre abruti !! Depuis quatre semaines on ne se nourrit que de
chefs de service et de chefs de projet, afin que personne ne remarque
rien, et toi il faut que tu bouffes la femme de ménage !!


 :rose:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite... Boire les quelques bières qui me restent au frigo peut-être...  :rateau:
> Mais ça ne me tuera pas non ?
> Si ?



A la longue, mon ami, a la longue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Pour rester dans le "MortyBlake's touch" :

Une vieille dame, debout dans le métro s'adresse à un jeune noir assis :

-"Jeune homme, dans ce pays, les jeunes gens bien élevés laissent lesr places assises aux dames agées !"
-"Ah la dis donc, madame, présentement, dans mon pays, les vieilles dames, on les mange !"


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai : on est lundi  .
> 
> Monsieur le Ministre de la Défense Nationale,
> ... et comme le mari de la mère d'une personne est le père de celle-ci, il s'avère que je suis le père de ma femme, et le frère de mon fils. Je suis donc mon propre grand-père...



c'est là que ça pêche.


----------



## Philippe (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> c'est là que ça pêche.



Oui, notamment !
 :modo:  :modo:  :modo: 


Ph.


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
Alors $9. X 3 = $27. pour les 3 types pour la chambre d'autel.
$27. + $2 du fils du gerand qui a garder = $29
Ou est le $1 manquant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Ou est le $1 manquant


DTC!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...




*Il est de retour le Michel Nascar*
Jouez hautbois, résonnez musettes !
Il est de retour le Michel Nascar
Chantons tous son avènement !




 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...



et tu trouves cela drôle ?


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...



ça me rappelle les 17 dromadaires     

En  attendant :

> > Année  1981
> >
> > 1. Le prince Charles s'est  marié
> > 2. Liverpool  a été champion  d'Europe
> > 3. Le  Pape est  décédé
> >
> >
> > Année  2005
> >
> > 1. Le prince Charles s'est  marié
> > 2. Liverpool a  été champion  d'Europe
> > 3. Le Pape est  décédé
> >
> >
> > Si le prince veut se remarier et que Liverpool est en  finale de la
> > champions league
> > Merci d'en Avertir le  Pape
> >
> >
>


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves cela drôle ?



Ajoute des $00000000.00 sur les donnees de cette sitation en simulation. 
Puis demande toi ce qui arrive avec les donnes des ristournes de certains institutions bancaires ou meme les gouvernements.
La c'est moin drole cette sorte de fraude subtile


----------



## yoffy (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...


Le flis du gérant est sans doute aussi un des trois


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis c'est $25. pour les 3 types. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...



Ben, c'est con, ton truc, les deux $ qu'il s'est mis dans la poche, ils font partie des 27$ que les mecs ont payés, c'est 3x9$ = 27 $ + les 3$ qu'il leur à rendu qu'il faut compter, ça fait bien 30 !... Taaabernacle et buisson creux !

Pis en plus, y a pas de chambre, dans les autels, des fois, des reliques de saints, oui, mais des chambres, non ! Faut aller à l'hôtel, pour ça !


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est con, ton truc, les deux $ qu'il s'est mis dans la poche, ils font partie des 27$ que les mecs ont payés, c'est 3x9$ = 27 $ + les 3$ qu'il leur à rendu qu'il faut compter, ça fait bien 30 !... Taaabernacle et buisson creux !
> 
> Pis en plus, y a pas de chambre, dans les autels, des fois, des reliques de saints, oui, mais des chambres, non ! Faut aller à l'hôtel, pour ça !



D'accord pour Hotel une faute de ma part mais ....
Tu dois lire que le fils a garder $2. et non $3  
Ce qui fait:       $9. + $9. + $9. = $27. + $2. = $29.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> D'accord pour Hotel une faute de ma part mais ....
> Tu dois lire que le fils a garder $2. et non $3
> Ce qui fait $9.X 3 = $27. + $2. = $29.




arf    l'embroille !!!!!!!!!       

30$ - 5$ =25$

2$+3$=5$

25$+5$=30$


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> D'accord pour Hotel une faute de ma part mais ....
> Tu dois lire que le fils a garder $2. et non $3
> Ce qui fait $9.X 3 = $27. + $2. = $29.



T'as pas tout lu ma réponse, c'est pas les $27 qu'ils ont payés + les $2 que le fils à gardé, qui font le total, vu que les $2 que le fils à gardé *font partie des $27 qu'ils ont payés*. Le total, c'est les $27 qu'ils ont payés + les $3 que le fils leur a rendu. 

Pour faire simple, le total, c'est les $25 du prix des chambres, + les $2 que le fils à gardé, + les $3 qu'il leur à rendu, 25+2+3=30, C.Q.F.D.

Y a des problèmes avec les raisonnements mathématiques, dis donc, de l'autre côté de l'eau !


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tout lu ma réponse, c'est pas les $27 qu'ils ont payés + les $2 que le fils à gardé, qui font le total, vu que les $2 que le fils à gardé *font partie des $27 qu'ils ont payés*. Le total, c'est les $27 qu'ils ont payés + les $3 que le fils leur a rendu.
> 
> Pour faire simple, le total, c'est les $25 du prix des chambres, + les $2 que le fils à gardé, + les $3 qu'il leur à rendu, 25+2+3=30, C.Q.F.D.
> 
> Y a des problèmes avec les raisonnements mathématiques, dis donc, de l'autre côté de l'eau !



Ils n'ont pas payer $25. pour la chambre ils ont payer $9. chaque ce qui fait 
$9.+$9.+$9.= $27.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

Vous allez encore nous énerver Michel!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Trois types vont louer une chambre d'autel pour $30. soit $10. chaque
> C'est le flis du gerand qui a loué, alors le gerand dit a son flis *c'est $25. pour les 3 types*. Tu dois leur remettre $5.
> Le fils se garde $2. et remet $1. a chacun des 3 types ce qui fait $3. qui remets
> Si ont compte bien les 3 types ont payer $9. chaque soit $10. - $1 = $9
> ...





			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas payer $25. pour la chambre ils ont payer $9. chaque ce qui fait
> $9.+$9+$9.= $27



Une aspirine ?


----------



## yoffy (27 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Le flis du gérant est sans doute aussi un des trois


la solution est simple:

quand il rend les dollars, il n'en rend que deux (3 personnes moins lui même);Donc les deux premiers ont déboursé 9 euros et le flis n'a déboursé que 7 euros.En vérifiant chacun des deux a récupéré un dollard et le troisième 3 dollards (et non deux comme dit dans le problème).


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> la solution est simple:
> 
> quand il rend les dollars, il n'en rend que deux (3 personnes moins lui même);Donc les desux premiers ont débourser 9 euros et le flis n'a débourser que 7 euros.en vérifiant chacun des deux a récupéré un euros et le troisieme 3 euros (et non deux comme dit dans le problème).


Ils ont payer $9. chaque pour la chambre et le fils a garder $2. rien de plus
$9.+ $9. + $9. = $27 + $2. = $29.


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez encore nous énerver Michel!


A propos de blague, dis donc, Patoch', c'est quoi ce souk de par chez toi ? maintenant, on détourne des cargos corses ? ou bien ? c'est la blague du mardi ??


----------



## Philippe (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont payer $9. chaque pour la chambre et le fils a garder $2. rien de plus
> $9.+ $9. + $9. = $27 + $2. = $29.



Mais non ! Pascal 77 a raison : ils ont payé 25 $ pour la chambre plus les 2 $ que le fils a gardés.
Donc ils ont payé en tout 27 $, soit 9 $ chacun.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

Depuis 20 h50 que Michel a posé ce pb c'est plus d'1$ de notre temps qui a disparu à régler cette question


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Pascal 77 a raison : ils ont payé 25 $ pour la chambre plus les 2 $ que le fils a gardés.
> Donc ils ont payé en tout 27 $, soit 9 $ chacun.



Comme tu dis: Ils ont payer $9. chacun
Alors $9. X 3 = $27 pour la chambre + $2 que le fils a garder = $29.


----------



## Philippe (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 20 h50 que Michel a posé ce pb c'est plus d'1$ de notre temps qui a disparu à régler cette question



Pas sûr, Pitch/fork/work. Si notre temps était si précieux, on passerait tous bien moins d'heures sur ce Bar MacG.
De plus ce pb est un classique bien connu. Si tu piges, tu piges tout de suite. Si tu ne le piges pas, tu peux effectivement passer des heures à te casser la nénette pour essayer de comprendre !
Cela dit, j'admets que tout ceci n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le sujet de ce _thread_  !


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis: Ils ont payer $9. chacun
> Alors $9. X 3 = $27 + $2 que le fils a garder = $29.



Tutut. Tu les as déjà compté les 2 dollars. Mais tu n'as pas ajouté les 3 dollars que le gars leur rend et on arrive ainsi à 30. 

Tu t'es fait eu...


----------



## Philippe (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis: Ils ont payer $9. chacun
> Alors $9. X 3 = $27 pour la chambre + $2 que le fils a garder = $29.



Non. Le raisonnement est qu'ils ont payé 9 $ chacun, soit 27 $ se décomposant en :
25 $ pour la chambre (la somme que le gérant a effectivement reçue) + 2 $ que le fils a gardés.
Donc ce n'est pas 9 + 9 + 9 + 2 = 29 mais 9 + 9 + 9 - 2 = 25.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tutut. Tu les as déjà compté les 2 dollars. Mais tu n'as pas ajouté les 3 dollars que le gars leur rend et on arrive ainsi à 30.
> 
> Tu t'es fait eu...



Puisqu'on a affaire à un symposium de grands mathématiciens ce soir. Une petite facile :

Le Père Sévéran discutait ce soir là du prix exorbitant des cierges avec son collègue,le Père Huquier. 

Ajoutant pour la troisième fois du sucre dans son thé, ce dernier plissa malicieusement les yeux et dit : 
"Tu sais, Sévéran, moi, il y a plusieurs années que j'ai trouvé un bon truc : lorsqu'il ne reste plus qu'un tiers du cierge, je l'enlève, et je le mets de côté... De toute façon, on n'utilise jamais les cierges au delà, car ils ne ressemblent plus à rien... Et lorsque j'ai trois bouts de cierges, je les fais fondre, je rajoute une mèche - ça ne coûte presque rien - et j'obtiens un cierge tout neuf gratuitement ! "

De retour dans sa petite église, le Père Sévéran se dirige vers les cierges, et en déniche dix qui sont usés exactement au tiers...

Combien va-t-il pouvoir confectionner au maximum de cierges neufs avec ces dix morceaux en utilisant la méthode du Père Huquier ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tutut. Tu les as déjà compté les 2 dollars. Mais tu n'as pas ajouté les 3 dollars que le gars leur rend et on arrive ainsi à 30.
> 
> Tu t'es fait eu...


$30. - $3. = $27. soit le prix de la chambre qui coute $9. chacun + le $2  qui fait le tolat


----------



## Philippe (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody, tu as tronqué la citation de Michel Nascar :



			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis: Ils ont payer $9. chacun
> Alors $9. X 3 = $27 *pour la chambre* + $2 que le fils a garder = $29.



Le pb, c'est que Michel Nascar croit qu'ils ont payé 27 $ pour la chambre alors qu'ils ont en fait payé 27 $ *en tout* : _25 dollars pour la chambre_ plus les 2 $ pour la poche du fils.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

Vous ne préférez pas jouer aux lettres ? Les chiffres semblent vous divisez


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne préférez pas jouer aux lettres ? Les chiffres semblent vous divisez




et depuis quand on demande aux matematicien de savoir  l'alphabet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont payer $9. chaque pour la chambre et le fils a garder $2. rien de plus
> $9.+ $9. + $9. = $27 + $2. = $29.



NAN ! Les deux que le fils à gardé sont déjà comptés dans les 3x9 (25, le prix de la chambre+2 que le fils à gardé = 27), ils ont payés 9 et le fils à RENDU 3 :9+9+9+3=30

Mais bon, tu nous fait marcher, là, t'en tiens quand même pas une telle couche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on a affaire à un symposium de grands mathématiciens ce soir. Une petite facile :
> 
> Le Père Sévéran discutait ce soir là du prix exorbitant des cierges avec son collègue,le Père Huquier.
> 
> ...




... Passez moi le boulier ... 5 (il en fait trois, il reste un morceau. il brûle les trois et en refait un avec les morceaux, on est à quatre, il reste un morceau, il le brûle, ça lui fait deux morceaux, il emprunte un morceau à Huquier, en refait un cinquième, le brûle et rend le morceau à Huquier.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... Passez moi le boulier ... 5 (il en fait trois, il reste un morceau. il brûle les trois et en refait un avec les morceaux, on est à quatre, il reste un morceau, il le brûle, ça lui fait deux morceaux, il emprunte un morceau à Huquier, en refait un cinquième, le brûle et rend le morceau à Huquier.



Sur MacG on est bien meilleur pour le spirituel (les cierges) que le matériel (les dollars)


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... Passez moi le boulier ... 5 (il en fait trois, il reste un morceau. il brûle les trois et en refait un avec les morceaux, on est à quatre, il reste un morceau, il le brûle, ça lui fait deux morceaux, il emprunte un morceau à Huquier, en refait un cinquième, le brûle et rend le morceau à Huquier.


Une asperine pour accompagne le TOUT 
Si tu trouve le $1. Tu pourras toujours te payer une asperine


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2005)

Vous voyez, vous n'avez pas besoin de raconter des blagues pour être droles.


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2005)

Ben tiens, deux types font une promenade en montgolfière, et se perdent à cause d'un petit vent traitre et d'un fort brouillard subit. Ils sont tellement perdus qu'ils commencent à avoir un peu peur, quand ils aperçoivent, tout en bas, un randonneur. Ils le hèlent :
- Monsieur, pouvez-vous nous dire où nous sommes ?




Contre toute attente, l'autre, qui a visiblement entendu, au lieu de leur répondre, les regarde avec l'air d'une profonde réflexion. Les deux le relancent mais rien n'y fait.

Puis, au bout d'un bon moment, le type semble s'éveiller et leur crie :
- Vous êtes à bord d'une Montgolfière !
Et il s'en va.

L'un des deux hommes dit alors :
- C'était donc un mathématicien...
- Comment pouvez-vous le savoir ?
- Hé bien, ce qu'il nous a dit est parfaitement exact, il a mis très longtemps à nous le dire, et ça ne nous sert strictement à rien...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Sur MacG on est bien meilleur pour le spirituel (les cierges) que le matériel (les dollars)


Enfin certains sont meilleurs pour les spiritueux plutôt...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2005)

Faut pas chipoter pour 1 malheureux dollar, quoi, c'est pas si grave les enfants, merde, quoi, à la fin


----------



## iMax (28 Septembre 2005)

Une petite devinette ? :love:

Le point commun entre une femme et un ouragan ? 





Ça arrive chaud et humide...




...et ça repart avec la bagnole et la maison ! 




Ok, ok, je connais le chemin :rateau:​


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2005)

Heureux homme qui a une bagnole et une maison alors que d'autres se prennent le chou pour un malheureux dollar !


----------



## Nobody (28 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, je connais le chemin :rateau:


 
Tu pars avec la bagnole et la maison?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2005)

Michel tu le fais exprès ou quoi ?
Ils ont payer 9$ chacun. Il n'y a pas de dollar manquant. 
Les 2$ font partie de ce qu'ils ont payé puisqu'il ne sont pas dans leur poche. On a pas à en tenir compte.
Le calcul c'est 3x9=27. Les 3$ restant des billets de 10 originaux ils les ont récupéré. Point final.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

bon, puisqu'on est lundi :

Le petit Sylvain vient de se faire prendre par son papa en train de boire de l'alcool en cachette. 
Le papa a décidé de lui faire une leçon de morale. 
Le papa entraîne Sylvain dans le jardin. 
Il emmène un verre de whisky et un verre d'eau. 
Il prend un ver de terre et le laisse tomber dans l'alcool. 
Puis il prend un autre ver et le laisse tomber dans l'eau. 
Le lombric dans l'eau reste vivant alors que celui du whisky se tord sur lui-même quelques instants et meurt. 
A la fin de l'expérience, le papa demande : 
- Alors Sylvain, quelle leçon tires-tu de ce que je viens de te montrer? 
Et Sylvain lui répond fort justement : 
- Heu, ça montre que quand on boit de l'alcool, on ne risque pas d'avoir des vers...

(Dan, si tu me lis   )


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Septembre 2005)

prix au départ: 30=10x3
finalement: 25=8x3+1 
plus ce qu'il rend: 25+3
les deux du flis: 25+3+2=30
Qu'est-ce que je dit moi :mouais:   
le 1$ est partis dans 30-2 (du flis)= 28
28/3= 9x3+1 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> prix au départ: 30=10x3
> finalement: 25=8x3+1
> plus ce qu'il rend: 25+3
> les deux du flis: 25+3+2=30
> ...


Soyons clair :
Les trois gars ont dépensé à trois : 30 euros (- 5 euros)!
Donc ils ont en realité dépensé 25 euros auxquels on ajoute les 3 euros récupérés par les trois gars soit : 25+3=28.  Et on ajoute les 2 euros que l'autre a gardé : 28+2=30. hop


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, puisqu'on est lundi :



Tu habites ou? 
PS : En France, on est mercredi


----------



## Michel Nascar (28 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Heureux homme qui a une bagnole et une maison alors que d'autres se prennent le chou pour un malheureux dollar !


 Guytantakul 
En parlant de bagnole : quand je vais la voir ta bagnole sur gameranger.
Ca fais pres 1 an qu'on est supose se faire une course sur un circuit


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clair :
> Les trois gars ont dépensé à trois : 30 euros (- 5 euros)!
> Donc ils ont en realité dépensé 25 euros auxquels on ajoute les 3 euros récupérés par les trois gars soit : 25+3=28.  Et on ajoute les 2 euros que l'autre a gardé : 28+2=30. hop


Oui bon ça marche aussi comme ça


----------



## iMax (28 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars avec la bagnole et la maison?



Non non 

Avec la fille et la bagnole


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non non
> 
> Avec la fille et la bagnole



Rien à voir, mais pourquoi t'as mis un pikachu dans ta signature ?   

_Et note que le fait de ne pas exister ne sera pas considéré comme une excuse valable pour ne pas répondre !_ :modo: :casse:


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Septembre 2005)

Un homme roule sur une petite route sinueuse de    montagne.
   Une femme roule sur la même route, mais dans l'autre sens.
   Au moment où ils se croisent, la femme baisse sa vitre et crie :    Cochon!
   L'homme ouvre immédiatement sa fenêtre et répond : Salope!!!!!!!
   Chacun poursuit sa route et, au moment où l'homme prend le prochain    virage,
   il emboutit brusquement un gros cochon qui se trouvait au milieu de    la    route.
   Morale de l'histoire : Si les hommes pouvaient    seulement...ECOUTER.....!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Un homme roule sur une petite route sinueuse de    montagne.
> Une femme roule sur la même route, mais dans l'autre sens.
> Au moment où ils se croisent, la femme baisse sa vitre et crie :    Cochon!
> L'homme ouvre immédiatement sa fenêtre et répond : Salope!!!!!!!
> ...



et au moment où la femme prend le virage suivant, elle emboutit une salope, qui tapine au milieu de la route ...


----------



## yoffy (28 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et au moment où la femme prend le virage suivant, elle emboutit une salope, qui tapine au milieu de la route ...


Moralité ?    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Moralité ?    :rateau:  :rose:



Tu trouves ça moral, toi ?


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Moralité ?    :rateau:  :rose:



La moralité se perd aussi vite que les dents (Roland Topor)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> La moralité se perd aussi vite que les dents (Roland Topor)



T'entends par là que depuis que t'as un dentier, t'as plus de morale ? :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'entends par là que depuis que t'as un dentier, t'as plus de morale ? :rateau:



Il ne faut pas attendre d'avoir de fausses dents pour mordre le fruit défendu (Jacques Deval)


----------



## tornade13 (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon on n'est plus lundi mais j'ai un peu de temps devant moi.

-------------------------

C'est un Flic qui a fini son service et ses copains lui propose d'aller boire un verre, le Flic répond que sa femme l'attend et que s' il rentre éméché ça va barder.

Apres que ces collègues est insisté , il suit donc ses copains...

2 heures après comme c'était a prévoir le Gus est ivre mort il tient a peine sur ses jambes, il décide donc de rentrer chez lui et de trouver en cours de route une excuse en béton pour ce retard et cet état, quand soudain en chemin, il se met a se dégueuler dessus...... après coup il se remet de ses émotions et trouve une idée qui peut tenir la route.

Arrivé chez lui 
"*CHERIE C'EST MOI!*"

Sa femme " 
*C'est a cette heure la que t'arrive! Mais ta vu dans quel état tu es! TA ENCORE BU AVEC TES COPAIN TOI !!*"

*Mais pas du tout chérie (hips) je vais t'expliquer* et la le Flic raconte que lors d'un banal contrôle d'Alcotest il a arrêté un camionneur et celui ci ayant eu peur de se faire verbaliser lui a vomis dessus....

L'orage passé et l'histoire avalé Mr et Mme vont se couché.
Le lendemain midi le flic rentrant du commissariat sa femme l'interpelle.

sa femme "*Dis donc chéri le gars qui ta vomis dessus, j'espère que tu lui a collé un bonne amende au moins??*"

lui  "*Ben ça pour sur il a eu une bonne amende* "

sa femme "*Ben tant mieux parceque qu'en plus de te degueler dessus il a meme chiez dans ton slip !!!*"    





Bonne nuit a tous et a bientot....


----------



## Philippe (29 Septembre 2005)

À propos de l'histoire des 30 $ :




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon je rappelle que la même se trouve là
> avec plein d'autres (l'était bien ce thread !  )



Désolé, Picouto, je n'avais pas vu cette discussion. Je viens d'y jeter un oeil : bien en effet...  
Bon, je poste un petit sujet pour la faire remonter dans la liste, on verra si ça intéresse quelqu'un.
Ph.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut relever le niveau là
> 
> C'est une blonde qui discute avec une copine :
> - Tu sais quoi ? je suis enceinte !
> ...



Faut qu'on discute sur cette notion de "relever le niveau", là !


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2005)

Après une longue nuit d'amour, le mec se tourne sur le côté et aperçoit la  photo d'un autre homme sur la table de nuit...
Bien sûr il est un peu inquiet :
- C'est ton mari ? demande-t-il un tantinet nerveux.
- Mais non, idiot ! répond-t-elle en se blottissant contre lui.
Il insiste :
- Ton petit ami ?
- Mais non ! Pas du tout... dit-elle en lui mordillant l'oreille.
- Bon, mais alors c'est qui ? fait le gars un peu déconcerté.
Calmement et très doucement, elle lui murmure :
- C'était moi... avant l'opération.



Ah oui on est jeudi. Mince alors...


----------



## lalsaco (29 Septembre 2005)

Comment personnaliser les réponses automatique de votre boite mail quand vous n'êtes pas joignable ? Voici quelques exemples...
 
1. Je passe actuellement un entretien pour un meilleur boulôt. Je vous répondrais si je nóbtient pas ce job. Dans ce cas préparez vous à mon humeur massacrante.

2. Vous recevez cette réponse automatique car je ne suis pas au bureau actuellement. Si j'y étais, vous n'auriez rien reçu du tout.

3. Je suis dans l'incapacité d'effacer tous mes messages non lu jusqu'à mon retour le 3 octobre. Mais soyez certain que j'effacerai bien tous mes messages par ordre de réception.

4. Merci pour votre E-mail. Votre carte de crédit sera débitée de 5,99 Euros pour les 10 premiers mots, puis de 1,99 Euros pour chaque mot supplémentaire.

5. Le serveur e-mail est introuvable. Votre message n'a pas pu être transmis à son destinataire. Redémarrez votre ordinateur et réessayez.

(Avec cette méthode, on peut facilement savoir qui a marché dans le panneaux et combien de fois)
6. Merci pour votre message qui a été ajouté à la liste d'attente. Vous êtes actuellement à la 352 ème place et le délai de réponse est d'envire 19 semaines.

7. Je serai absent du bureau pendant les 2 semaines à venir pour raisons médicales. Lors de mon retour, je vous prie de ne plus m'appeler Michel, mais Michèlle.



_PS: toutes ses proposition sont à votre disposition et vous pouvez en augmenter la liste  _


----------



## louloux (29 Septembre 2005)

Vous savez pourquoi les robinets gouttent?
Parce qu'ils ne savent pas renifler!
Bon,ça-va,je vais me faire un café

edit : fusion


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2005)

c'est un gars qui se fait arrêter par un flic, le flic lui demande ses papiers... il les a pas. pas de papiers, pas de phares, les pneus lisses etc...
le flic lui dit qu'il va être obligé de le verbaliser et d'immobiliser sa voiture.
le gars lui dit qu'il a perdu son boulot que sa femme l'a quitté et que sa fille est malade.
le flic se ravise et lui propose un petit jeu : si tu gagnes je te verbalise pas, allons-y :
"tu es dans ta voiture et turentres dans un tunnel, au fond tu vois 2 lumières jaunes, qu'est ce que c'est ?"
"bah une voiture !"
"oui mais une peugeot, une renault une mercedes ?"
"euh... une renault !"
"Ah non c'était une peugeot... allez je te laisse une seconde chance, tu rentres dans un tunnel et tu vois une lumière jaune au fond c'est quoi ?"
"une moto !!!"
"oui mais une kawasaki, une suzuki, une honda ?"
"bon ben c'est une honda..."
"Ah non c'était une suzuki ! tu as perdu, je te verbalise et immobilise ta voiture..."
le gars propose alors un dernier jeu au flic, histoire d'avoir une dernière chance.
"monsieur le flic, vous êtes en voiture et sur le bord de la route vous voyez une très jolie fille avec minijupe bas résille et gros seins c'est quoi ???"
"bah c'est une pute !"
"oui c'est une pute mais c'est qui ? ta mère ? ta soeur ?"

bah oui...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Perdu ! c'était sa fille!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perdu ! c'était sa fille!



Par contre, il à du gagner un séjour "nourri/logé"


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

... pis peigné aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... pis peigné aussi



Voir même carrément étrillé !


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Pioché dans le bêtisier du DVD de "L'enquête Corse"...

- Peut-on rire des Corses?
- Oui, on peut... Mais il faut pas le faire!


----------



## al02 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pioché dans le bêtisier du DVD de "L'enquête Corse"...
> 
> - Peut-on rire des Corses?
> - Oui, on peut... Mais il faut pas le faire!



MDR !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Au repas le soir, un homme à préparé du lapin mais il doit trouver une astuce
pour faire manger ses enfants car ils detestent le lapin. C'est alors que lui vient une idée et quand sa fille commence à manger et lui demande:
- Qu'est ce que c'est qu'on mange papa?
- Eh bien ma chérie, ce que tu manges c'est comme ta maman m'appelle parfois !
Alors la fillette se retourne dégoutée vers son petit frère en crachant ce qu'elle avait dans la bouche et lui crie : - Arrête mange pas ça, c'est du trou du cul !!!   

_Edit: Les enfants sont formidables... (Jacques Martin)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2005)

Un homme très très riche demande à son fils de 8 ans :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Une balle de golf.
- Ah bon ! Tu es sûr que tu ne préfère pas un train électrique ou une console ?
- Oui. Juste une balle de golf.
Alors il lui offre une balle de golf. L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Une boîte de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre une boîte de balles de golf. 
L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Un wagon rempli de boîtes de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre un wagon rempli de boîtes de balles de golf. L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Un train avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre un train avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf. L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf. L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Une ville avec une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre une ville avec une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf. L'année suivante, il lui demande :
- Que veux-tu pour Noël ?
- Un pays avec des villes avec une ville avec une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf.
Alors il lui offre un pays avec des villes avec une gare avec des trains avec des wagons remplis de boîtes de balles de golf. 
Quelques années plus tard, alors qu'il se promène dans la rue avec son fils, celui-ci se fait renverser par une voiture. Il appelle les seecours et en attendant qu'ils arrivent, tient son fils dans ses bras. Et il sent que son fils est à l'agonie. Alors, bien que le moment soit mal choisi, il lui demande :
- pourquoi as-tu voulu pour Noël une balle de golf, puis une boîte, un wagon, un train, une gare, une ville et enfin un pays ?
Son fils lui répond :
- C'est parce que.... aaaaaaaaaaah !
Et il meurt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

AAAAAAAAAtttttteeeeennntion la balle de golf !

Quelle balle de gol... gulp !


----------



## Philippe (3 Octobre 2005)

Un Belge, un Allemand et un Français se présentent pour un nouveau job en Angleterre.
Avant de passer l'interview on leur demande de formuler en anglais une phrase cohérente contenant les mots green, pink et yellow.
Le Belge passe d'abord :
"I wake up in the morning, I eat a yellow banana, a green pepper and after that, I sit and watch the Pink Panther on the TV."
L'Allemand : "I vake up in de mörning, I see de yellow sun shining upon de green grass and I decide to vear a pink shirt."
L'examinateur paraît content, même s'il trouve que les phrases ne sont pas terribles. Il appelle le Français : 
"I ouaikup in ze morningk and seûddenly I hear ze telephone "green... green... green...", so I pink up ze handset and I say Yellow ?"


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Octobre 2005)

pas mal pas mal


----------



## Philippe (3 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pas mal


Merci :love:.


----------



## z-moon (3 Octobre 2005)

Comment faire pour *gagner de l'argent* avec un *PC* fonctionnant sous *Winbouse*?


----------



## z-moon (3 Octobre 2005)

réponse :

*VENDEZ LE !!!!!!*

mouarf


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> réponse :
> 
> *VENDEZ LE !!!!!!*
> 
> mouarf







:hein:
:hosto:
:modo:
A qui ?


----------



## z-moon (3 Octobre 2005)

un pigeon fera l'affaire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> réponse :
> 
> *VENDEZ LE !!!!!!*
> 
> mouarf



C'est un coup à te retrouver en correctionnelle : "cinq ans, motif, à voulu faire passer cette bouse pour un ordinateur" 

Tiens, piskonné lundi ... une devinette : Jean Marie et Mohammed sont dans un bateau, Mohammed tombe à l'eau ... Qui c'est qui l'a poussé ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un coup à te retrouver en correctionnelle : "cinq ans, motif, à voulu faire passer cette bouse pour un ordinateur"
> 
> Tiens, piskonné lundi ... une devinette : Jean Marie et Mohammed sont dans un bateau, Mohammed tombe à l'eau ... Qui c'est qui l'a poussé ?


Un cachalot..... ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un cachalot..... ???



T'es pas loin  Heuu ... Chacalo ça se dit pas ? :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2005)

Voici une  question de test QI qui va vous aider à décider comment passer le reste de votre journée.

 C'est un muet qui veut acheter une brosse à dent. Il se fait comprendre en faisant le geste de se brosser  les dents. 
 Le vendeur comprend  parfaitement et l'achat est fait.

 Maintenant, si un aveugle veut acheter une paire de lunettes de soleil, comment devrait-il essayer de se faire comprendre?









 Réfléchis bien avant descendre voir la réponse.
























































































juste un peu plus bas (pour les grands écrans)































































 Il ouvre sa bouche et dit : " Je voudrais une paire de lunettes de soleil"




 Si vous vous êtes trompé, vous pouvez éteindre votre Mac et rentrer vous reposer.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si vous vous êtes trompé, vous pouvez éteindre votre Mac et rentrer vous reposer.





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Maintenant, si un aveugle veut acheter une paire de lunettes de soleil
> ...






C'est pour offrir ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour offrir ?


Ben heu... comment dirais-je... :mouais:



  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est un muet qui veut acheter une boîte de douze.........  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un muet qui veut acheter une boîte de douze.........  :rose:



d'accord. mais quelle taille ?  

au fond à gauche *je sais*


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Octobre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ben heu... comment dirais-je... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Vous la connaissez cette réplique géniale que Ray Charles a eu lorsqu'on lui a fait remarquer que ce ne devait pas être facile d'être aveugle?  Il répondit que cela aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu être noir!   

A.


----------



## Nobody (3 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Vous la connaissez cette réplique géniale que Ray Charles a eu lorsqu'on lui a fait remarquer que ce ne devait pas être facile d'être aveugle? Il répondit que cela aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu être noir!
> 
> A.


 
Bah, c'était un faux aveugle de toute manière. Il truquait.

La preuve: il conduisait des 306 cabriolet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, pour finir le lundi, un autre problème de logique :

La famille de Cécilia déjeune. Il y a là le papa de Cécilia, qui a 36 ans, sa maman, agée de 31 ans, sa grande s½ur, neuf ans, son grand frère, 7 ans et demi, et Cécilia, quatre ans. Après les entrées, la bonne entre dans la salle à manger en portant un plat de langue de veau sauce gribiche. C'est alors que Cécilia fait la remarque suivante : "Tiens, nous sommes sept !".

La question est "pourquoi cette remarque ?"

La réponse à 23H30


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour finir le lundi, un autre problème de logique :
> 
> La famille de Cécilia déjeune. Il y a là le papa de Cécilia, qui a 36 ans, sa maman, agée de 31 ans, sa grande s½ur, neuf ans, son grand frère, 7 ans et demi, et Cécilia, quatre ans. Après les entrées, la bonne entre dans la salle à manger en portant un plat de langue de veau sauce gribiche. C'est alors que Cécilia fait la remarque suivante : "Tiens, nous sommes sept !".
> 
> ...



1. A quatre ans on ne sait pas compter jusqu'à sept
2. c'est la famille De Vau
3. Elle adore la langue de veau, sauce gribiche et quand on aime on ne compte pas


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour finir le lundi, un autre problème de logique :
> 
> La famille de Cécilia déjeune. Il y a là le papa de Cécilia, qui a 36 ans, sa maman, agée de 31 ans, sa grande s½ur, neuf ans, son grand frère, 7 ans et demi, et Cécilia, quatre ans. Après les entrées, la bonne entre dans la salle à manger en portant un plat de langue de veau sauce gribiche. C'est alors que Cécilia fait la remarque suivante : "Tiens, nous sommes sept !".
> 
> ...



au lieu de compter le nombre d'oreilles et de diviser par 2 elle a compté le nombre de langues


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La réponse à 23H30



T'as vu l'heure  :mouais:


----------



## al02 (3 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure  :mouais:




On donne notre langue au chat !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon, noyée dans la masse, Morty nous à donné la bonne réponse, à quatre ans, Cécilia ne sait pas compter !


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, noyée dans la masse, Morty nous à donné la bonne réponse, à quatre ans, Cécilia ne sait pas compter !








*J'ai gagné quoi ??? *


----------



## sofiping (4 Octobre 2005)

pourquoi les plongeurs plongent-ils toujours en arrière et jamais en avant ?


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttttttttttnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnPar ce que sinon ils tombent dans le bateau   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2005)

Sinon ils plongeraient dans le bateau !


----------



## lalsaco (4 Octobre 2005)

Il était une fois un jeune homme (charmant, il faut l'admettre) qui au cours d'une soirée tomba instantanément amoureux de trois jeunes filles.
Par respect pour ces demoiselles (par peur surtout de ne pas assurer), il mit en place une procédure de sélection. Il confia (fort intelligemment) à chacune d'entre elles, une somme de 2000 euros qu'elles pouvaient employer à loisir durant tout un mois. A l'issue de ce mois il fut convenu qu'il choisirait celle, qui à son avis, avait le mieux utilisé cet argent. Un mois plus tard il demanda 
donc aux trois jeunes filles de rendre compte de leurs dépenses (certains réflexes masculins ne peuvent pas être corrigés)

- La première (qu'il trouva changée) lui expliqua qu'elle avait consacré la somme à des séances d'esthéticienne, de manucure, pédicure, et à un abonnement en salle de gym... car de son point de vue il était absolument essentiel pour une femme d'être toujours belle pour l'homme qu'elle aimait. Notre jeune homme (rappelons qu'il est charmant) partît troublé et séduit, rendre visite à...
- ...la deuxième qui lui exposa ses dépenses : des dizaines de pacs de bière, un abonnement à canalsatellite, et un canapé très confortable. Elle estimait pour sa part qu'une femme devait tout faire pour contribuer au repos et à la détente de l'homme qu'elle aimait (eh, oui, il était vraiment charmant parce qu'il faut pas déconner quand même !). Il la quitta touché et perplexe. 
- La troisième quant-à-elle lui annonça d'emblée qu'elle n'avait pas dépensé l'argent (Est-il utile à ce niveau de rappeler que ce jeune homme est vraiment très charmant?) mais qu'elle l'avait fait fructifier : les 2000 euros étaient devenus 3000. Elle lui expliqua qu'elle souhaitait construire sa vie avec lui et qu'il était préférable qu'ils aient de l'argent de coté. Bien évidemment, la flèche atteint sa cible et notre jeune homme se trouva très embarrassé : les jeunes femmes avaient toutes les trois touché une corde sensible.

Mentionnons pour conclure que son embarras dura peu, il choisit fort 
logiquement celle qui avait les plus gros seins. Arrêtez de rêver les filles et retournez au boulot. Un homme reste toujours un homme...


----------



## duracel (4 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'étais pas dispo hier donc voici ma contrib hebdo :
> 
> Un type fait la file à la caisse de son supermarché quand il remarque qu'une petite blonde canon lui fait signe de la main et lui sourit.
> Il s'adresse à elle et dit gentiment :
> ...



Déjà bu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai gagné quoi ??? *



Attends, je cherche, je crois qu'il me reste quelques brouettes de poignées de mains de DJ au garage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu.



Normal, c'est sa contribution hebdo, il nous la remet toutes les semaines !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2005)

C'est une blague resucée, (c'est le cas de le dire) celle  là !
Cà fait au moins 25 ans que je la connais !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2005)

Une femme se rend à la maternité où elle doit accoucher de triplés. En chemin, elle passe devant une banque où il y a un hold-up. Des coups de feu sont tirés et elle se prend 3 balles dans le ventre. Arrivée en catastrophe à la maternité. On l'accouche puis le mdecin-accoucheur vient la voir et lui :
- Rassurez-vous Madame : tout va bien. Vous avez 3 magnifiques garçons. Le seul problème est qu'on n'a pas retrouvé les balles. Donc il faudra surveiller mais tou devrait bien aller.
Et effectivement les années passent, les enfants grandissent et tout va bien. Et puis un jour, alors que les triplés ont 13 ans, l'un d'eux vient voir sa mère et lui dit :
- Maman, il vient de m'arriver un truc bizarre.
- Quoi donc , lui demande-t-elle ?
- Je suis allé aux toilettes pour faire pipi et une balle de revolver est sortie de mon zizi.
- Ah ? ... Oh mais, ne t'inquiètes pas: ce n'est rien.
Quelques minutes plus tard un second vient la voir et lui dit :
- Maman, il vient de m'arriver un truc bizarre.
- Quoi donc , lui demande-t-elle ?
- Je suis allé aux toilettes pour faire pipi et une balle de revolver est sortie de mon zizi.
- Ah ? ... Oh mais, ne t'inquiètes pas: ce n'est rien.
Quelques minutes plus tard, le troisième vient la voir et lui dit :
- Maman, il vient de m'arriver un truc bizarre.
- Je sais, répond-elle, tu es allé aux toilettes pour faire pipi et une balle de revolver est sortie de ton zizi.
- Pas du tout, répond le gosse, j'ai voulu me masturber et j'ai tué le chat.


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

sympa... Je connaissais déjà, mais sympa...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2005)

Saloperie de machine à coud'boules a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Deux petits Somaliens discutent.

L'un d'entre eux s'écrie:
J'en peux plus, on crève de faim ici ! Et dire qu'à Nice les enfants
s'empiffrent de sandwiches et de sucreries sur la plage... Tant pis, j'y
vais!... Alors le petit Somalien se jette a l'eau et entame un long et
très éprouvant voyage.

Il traverse tout d'abord la Mer Rouge et perd 4 kilos en nageant.
Puis il longe le Canal de Suez et perd encore 2 kilos.
Il traverse ensuite la Méditerranée et perd a nouveau 4 kilos.
Il arrive enfin complètement épuisé sur la plage de Nice. Il ne lui reste
que la peau sur les os, il a perdu 10 kilos !

La, il se mélange a un groupe d'enfants. Une femme arrive vers le petit
groupe et crie aux enfants :
Qui n'a pas mangé ?
Tout joyeux, le petit Somalien s'écrie :
MOI, MOI, MOI !!!

Alors c'est bon... Tu peux aller te baigner...


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est bon... Tu peux aller te baigner...


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Trois amis sur un banc:

Un homme dit  "j'ai acheté quelque chose à ma femme  qui passe de 0 à 100 en 6 secondes".  Ses 2 compagnons ne voient pas de quoi il parle.

Il continue "Je lui ai acheté une Porsche noire. Ma femme est noire et une Porsche noire colle parfaitement à sa personnalité ".

Le deuxième enchaîne "Eh bien, j'ai acheté quelque chose a ma femme qui passe de 0 à 100 en 4 secondes ". 

"Ça doit être une Ferrari!" s'exclament ses deux compères. "Tout juste! Elle est rouge, parce qu'elle colle parfaitement à ses lèvres rouges".

"Et toi, qu'as-tu acheté ?", demandent-ils au troisième. 

"Je veux pas frimer, mais ce que j'ai acheté à ma femme passe de 0 à 100 en une seconde et colle parfaitement à son physique!". 

"Ça c'est pas possible, rien ne va plus vite qu'une Ferrari!".

Là, l'homme : " Mais j'ai pas acheté de voiture. Attendez, je vous montre la photo... "


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

Une femme entre dans le cabinet d'un dentiste, enlève sa jupe, enlève sa culotte, s'allonge sur le fauteuil, plie les jambes et écarte bien les cuisses.

Le dentiste la regarde, très étonné puis lui dit:

- Madame, je pense que vous vous êtes trompée: le gynécologue, c'est l'étage d'en bas.

- Non non, je ne me suis pas trompée: c'est vous qui avez posé le dentier à mon mari, c'est vous qui irez le rechercher.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

Un garçon fréquente la fille du Rabbin Jacob et veut se marier avec elle.
Pour ce faire, il a besoin de l'autorisation du père.
En allant faire sa demande officielle chez le père de la jeune fille, le Rabbin lui explique :
 "Vois-tu, nous avons une forme particulière de faire les choses. Si tu veux te marier avec ma fille, tu dois d'abord passer une petite épreuve. Prend cette orange et reviens demain."

Le gars sort de là extrèmement surpris.
Le lendemain, il revient voir le Rabbin.
"Très bien dit le père, qu'as tu fait de l'orange ?"
"Je l'ai mangée, j'avait très faim!"
Le Rabbin réplique :"Très mal !!! Tu vois chez nous, on épluche l'orange et avec la peau nous
faisons une délicieuse liqueur. Nous coupons ensuite l'orange en deux, donnons la moitié aux pauvres et l'autre moitié nous la répartissons dans la famille. La moitié des pépins nous les vendons au marché, l'autre moitié nous les gardons pour semer. Tu vois comme nous sommes? Bon je vais te donner une autre opportunité, prends ce saucisson et reviens demain!"

Le gars sort un peu en rogne et reviens le lendemain.
"Alors qu'as tu fait du saucisson?"
"Avec la ficelle j'ai fais des lacets pour mes chaussures, avec le petit métal gravé j'ai fais un pendentif pour votre fille. J'ai coupé le saucisson en deux, j'ai donné la moitié aux pauvres et l'autre moitié je l'ai répartie dans la famille!"
"Très biennn s'extasie le Rabbin! Eeeet.... qu'as tu fait de la peau?"
"Avec la peau j'ai fait un préservatif, j'ai tiré un coup avec votre fille
et je vous apporte le contenu pour faire un yaourt."


----------



## meskh (7 Octobre 2005)

Alors ....

Quel est le comble de la déshydratation ??   

Ejaculer en poudre


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Alors ....
> 
> Quel est le comble de la déshydratation ??
> 
> Ejaculer en poudre



Déjà bu


----------



## meskh (7 Octobre 2005)

de la poudre ??


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un garçon fréquente la fille du Rabbin Jacob et veut se marier avec elle.
> Pour ce faire, il a besoin de l'autorisation du père.
> En allant faire sa demande officielle chez le père de la jeune fille, le Rabbin lui explique :
> "Vois-tu, nous avons une forme particulière de faire les choses. Si tu veux te marier avec ma fille, tu dois d'abord passer une petite épreuve. Prend cette orange et reviens demain."
> ...





Heu, dis moi, il est cacher au moins, le sausisson? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heu, dis moi, il est cacher au moins, le sausisson? :hein:  :mouais:


L'histoire ne le dit pas.... !


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Avec la peau j'ai fait un préservatif, j'ai tiré un coup avec votre fille
> et je vous apporte le contenu pour faire un yaourt."


Tout bon!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pourquoi le mérou pue ?


Ya pas que le mérou....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pourquoi le mérou pue ?




parce que le mérou pète


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> parce que le mérou pète



Ah oui, je le connais, çui là, c'est le cousin du mérou concierge !


----------



## meskh (7 Octobre 2005)

Un patient gravement malade est à l'hôpital.La famille est réunie dans la
salle d'attente. Un médecin entre, fatiguéet dit, désolé :
" Je vous apporte de mauvaises nouvelles. L'unique chance de survie estune
greffe de cerveau. C'est une opération expérimentale, très risquée et dont
les frais seront totalement à votre charge.
La famille reste abasourdie.
Un des membres demande : " Combien coûte un cerveau ? "
" Ça dépend, répond le médecin, 5000 Euro pour un cerveau d'homme, 200
Euroun cerveau de femme... "Alors un long moment de silence s'installe. Les
hommes de la famille se
retiennent de rire et évitent de regarder les femmes.
Un curieux ose quand même poser la question : " Docteur, pourquoi une
telledifférence de prix ? "
Le docteur sourit face à une telle question, puis répond : "Les cerveaux
defemme coûtent moins cher, car ce sont les seuls à avoir été utilisés ! "


----------



## meskh (7 Octobre 2005)

encore une:

 M. Tremblay apprend que sa femme vient d'avoir un terrible
accident.
 Il accourt à l'hôpital et demande pour la voir. On lui répond que le Dr. Smith s'occupe de son dossier et qu'il viendra le rencontrer dans une quinzaine de minutes afin de faire le point sur l'état de santé de son épouse.
 Lorsque le docteur entre dans la salle d'attente, il aperçoit
 M.Tremblay complètement paniqué.
 Le Dr. Smith s'assoit à ses côtés et lui dit :
 - Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes, M. Tremblay.
 Votre femme a eu un accident de la route et sa colonne est fracturée à deux endroits.
 - Mon Dieu, répond M. Tremblay. Remarchera-t-elle un jour ?
 - J'ai bien peur que non. C'est inopérable. Vous devrez vous en occuper  jusqu'a la fin de ses jours. Vous allez devoir la nourrir chaque journée.
 L'époux se met alors à pleurer.
 - Ce n'est pas tout, vous allez devoir la retourner dans son lit toutes les deux heures afin d'éviter d'autres complications.
 L'époux n'en peut plus, il est alors incapable de s'arrêter de pleurer.
- Et évidemment, vous devrez changer ses couches car elle n'a plus le contrôle de sa vessie et de ses intestins. Vous devrez les changer environ six fois par jour.
 M. Tremblay ne se contrôle plus et perd momentanément le nord.
 Il devient hystérique et se prend la tête à deux mains.
 C'est à ce moment que le docteur lui pose une main sur l'épaule et lui dit :
 - Je rigole, elle est déjà morte


----------



## Chamyky (8 Octobre 2005)

C'est un homme qui se promène dans un champs... et tout d'un coup, il marche dans de la Winbouze :affraid: ! Beaaark !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je suis en panne de blague donc je vous mets une petite connerie
> la fin devrait plaire à certains  non je ne citerai pas de nom



J'adore.  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

... moi aussi, je l'avais loupé ! merci iduck !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> "Les cerveaux
> defemme coûtent moins cher, car ce sont les seuls à avoir été utilisés ! "



Eh-Eh ! Je ne la connaissais pas ! Très bonne !


----------



## jatse (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

2 blondes sont dans une voiture et sont arrêtée à un feu rouge.
A ce moment là un pigeon passe et lâche une grosse fiante sur
le capot.
-Ha ben c'est du propre, il faut l'essuyer!
El l'autre:
-C'est trop tard, il est parti!


----------



## Yip (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, je le connais, çui là, c'est le cousin du mérou concierge !





Et vous savez pourquoi le mérou est le seul poisson qui se rase ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

pour entretenir ses m&#233;rou flaquettes ?


----------



## Yip (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour entretenir ses mérou flaquettes ?






Non, parce-que la peau de mérou s'tond.   









OK, OK, j'y vais je vous


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2005)

Et quel est l'animal le plus heureux du monde??


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Non, parce-que la peau de mérou s'tond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Çui là, il est encore pire que mon mérou bignolle


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2005)

Réponce: Le hibou, parce que ça femme est chouette!!


----------



## ptitchout (10 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et quel est l'animal le plus heureux du monde??


 
Dans le même genre, quel est le pays le plus cool du monde ?


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, quel est le pays le plus cool du monde ?


le Yemen (yeeaaaaah men)


----------



## ptitchout (10 Octobre 2005)

Yes !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Octobre 2005)

'tin, on tombe dans le carambar l&#224;...


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> 'tin, on tombe dans le carambar là...


mmm... ca veut dire que c est tellement bon que t en redemande encore ? fais gaffe, a force ca colle aux dents et tu ne pourras plus sourire


----------



## Philippe (10 Octobre 2005)

Un avion est sur le point de se crasher.
Malheureusement, il y a 5 personnes à bord et seulement 4 parachutes.
Le premier passager annonce :
Je suis Kobe Bryant, le meilleur joueur de la NBA. Les Lakers de Los Angeles ont besoin de moi. Je ne peux pas mourir !
Disant cela, il prend un parachute et saute.
Le second passager, Hillary Clinton dit à son tour :
Je suis la femme de l'ex-président des États-Unis. Je suis aussi la femme la plus ambitieuse du monde ; je suis sénateur de l'État de New York et je vais être la première femme présidente des USA !
Elle a à peine terminé sa phrase qu'elle s'empare alors du second parachute et saute.
Puis le troisième passager, George Deubeuliou Bush dit :
Je suis l'actuel président des États-Unis d'Amérique. J'ai d'énormes responsabilités. Je suis le leader du monde libre face à la menace terroriste et je dirige la plus grande nation du monde. Et par-dessus tout cela, je suis le président le plus rusé de toute l'Histoire américaine. Les Américains ne veulent pas me voir mourir !
Il met le troisième parachute et saute.
Le quatrième passager, le Pape, dit au cinquième passager, un petit écolier de 10 ans :
Écoute mon enfant, je suis vieux, il ne me reste pas beaucoup de temps à vivre avant de rejoindre Dieu. Et ne fût-ce qu'en tant que catholique, par simple charité, je te donne le dernier parachute.
Et le gamin répond avec un petit sourire :
Non, ce n'est pas la peine, il reste encore un parachute pour vous. Le président Bush a pris mon cartable...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> 'tin, on tombe dans le carambar là...


Tout va bien tant que personne ne parle de toto...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un avion est sur le point de se crasher.
> Malheureusement, il y a 5 personnes à bord et seulement 4 parachutes.
> Le premier passager annonce :
> Je suis Kobe Bryant, le meilleur joueur de la NBA. Les Lakers de Los Angeles ont besoin de moi. Je ne peux pas mourir !
> ...



Je la connaissais, mais elle fait toujours rire


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien tant que personne ne parle de toto...


 
Aaah mes premières blagues... alors je me souviens d'une avec des oranges... qu'est-ce qu'il y avait d'autres? Flûte au moins deux ou trois, mais j'ai oublié si ce n'est que finalement elles ne faisaient rire que les très jeunes enfants que nous étions...

A.


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaah mes premières blagues... alors je me souviens d'une avec des oranges... qu'est-ce qu'il y avait d'autres? Flûte au moins deux ou trois, mais j'ai oublié si ce n'est que finalement elles ne faisaient rire que les très jeunes enfants que nous étions...
> 
> A.


nonon, les adultes aussi... ou alors, mes parents etaient tres complaisants et ne voulaient pas me destabiliser psychologiquement 
d ailleurs, la maman de Toto a 3 enf... hum.. non, rien :bebe:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> nonon, les adultes aussi... ou alors, mes parents etaient tres complaisants et ne voulaient pas me destabiliser psychologiquement
> d ailleurs, la maman de Toto a 3 enf... hum.. non, rien :bebe:



Si Si, quoi???


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Si Si, quoi???


devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
> la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?


euh, toto ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
> la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?


toto...

Edit: :casse: grill&#233; par ipantoufle


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> toto...


ce qui prouve que les mac users sont loin mais alors vraiment tres loin d etre c... 
le commun des mortels etant cense repondre "Poum". sur ce, je vais me cacher loin, tres loin dans un coin tres sombre de ce forum...

c est ou deja les toilettes du bar ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
> la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?



oui mais faite en la racontant, elle reste imparable celle là


----------



## Chamyky (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
> la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?



Toto :bebe: !


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> devant autant d insistance du public, et me preparant a un gros flop, je me jete a l eau (allo ?) :
> la maman de Toto a 3 enfants : Pim, Pam et ... ?




Pet?

 

(Qui se souvient du jeu Pim Pam Pet????)


----------



## sofiping (10 Octobre 2005)

*- c'est quoi un canif ?*
................................................................................................................... un petit fien !!!

*- et c'est quoi une nife ?*
................................................................................................................................. la maison du p'tit fien !!! :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Octobre 2005)

sympa les parachutes...


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Octobre 2005)

Mes blagues de Toto était plus du genre à faire pousser un "beuuuurk" au jeune garçon que j'étais... mais bon je les ai oubliées...

A.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est toto qui fait popo dans la mousse au choco ? Des trucs comme &#231;a, je parie  


Tiens, la blague qui suit est un bon exemple &#224; ne pas raconter. 
On comprend tout de suite o&#249; on va arriver.
Il faut agr&#233;menter, d&#233;router l'auditeur, sinon le retour de chute sera : "ah ouais, elle est bonne - hin-hin"

(d&#233;sol&#233; jatse, rien de personnel, mais on a compris la chute &#224; la premi&#232;re occurence du mot "armoire" - "allong&#233;e sur le lit" - &#231;a en d&#233;voile trop)

Sinon, y'a toto qui a fait caca...


----------



## jatse (11 Octobre 2005)

Un homme rentre du travail plus tôt que prévu et vois sa femme nue sur le lit 
-Ben qu'est ce que tu fait allongée sur le lit à cette heure ci? 
-Ho, j'avais trop chaud 
A ce moment, il entend des voix dans la cour de l'immeuble, il ouvre la fenêtre et voit un homme entrain de forcer sa voiture. 
-Hé! arrêtez! c'est ma voiture! 
Le voleur ne fait pas attention et s'installe au volant. Le mari fou de rage prends l'armoire de la chambre et la lance par la fenêtre, malheureusement sa manche reste accrochée et il tombe par la fenêtre avec l'armoire. tout les deux vont s'écraser sur la voiture. 

Arrivé devant St.Pierre, le mari attends son tours. Il se retourne et il y a deux hommes derrière lui. Puis il dit à St.Pierre 

J'ai rien compris, j'ai vus un type entrain de voler ma voiture, j'ai pris une armoire pour l'empêcher, je l'ai lancée et je me retrouve ici. 

Le deuxieme dit: 

Moi aussi, je comprends pas j'était au volant d'une voiture quand j'ai été écrasé. 

Et le dernier dit: 
Alors moi je comprends pas, j'était dans une armoire....


----------



## jatse (11 Octobre 2005)

Chérie, c'est moi...
Le mari va dans la chambre,
-Chérie tu est prête? On est en retard pour le rendez-vous!
Il ouvre la porte et voit sa femme debout, nue.
-Mais qu'est-ce que tu fait dans cette tenue?
-Ben...J'ai plus rien à me mettre!
-Comment ça?
Il ouvre une enorme armoire remplie de robes
-Est ça? une robe rouge,une robe bleu,une robe noir,une robe blanche,une robe courte,Une robe longue,bonsoir monsieur,une robe verte...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

jatse a dit:
			
		

> Ch&#233;rie, c'est moi...
> Le mari va dans la chambre,
> -Ch&#233;rie tu est pr&#234;te? On est en retard pour le rendez-vous!
> Il ouvre la porte et voit sa femme debout, nue.
> ...


Ben alors, et la chute....elle &#224; mit quelle robe ????


----------



## jatse (11 Octobre 2005)

Quel différence entre un voleur et un bébé ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Je ne risque pas de redevenir bébé ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

http://www.superfrench.fr/one/born_to_be_alive.swf


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Cette fille a l'air un peu triste de ne pas se joindre à la teuf 
Mais si elle se tape l'escalier, elle a au moins une bonne forme physique !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2005)

Une femme commence une partie de golf. 

Elle frappe sa balle et voit celle-ci heurter un homme qui fait son parcours pas loin devant elle. Elle le voit mettre immédiatement ses mains serrées ensemble entre ses deux jambes et tomber au sol. Immédiatement, elle se presse d'aller le voir. Il est tordu de douleur au sol dans la position foetale. Elle lui demande pardon et lui explique ensuite qu'elle est physiothérapeute et qu'elle sait qu'elle pourrait diminuer sa douleur s'il la laissait faire. 

 - OOOhh... nnooon... Ce n'est pas nécessaire, tout va aller pour le mieux tout à l'heure, dit-il avec le souffle court. 

Mais elle insiste pour lui faire un traitement et finalement il se laisse faire. Gentiment, elle enlève ses mains d'entre ses jambes, ouvre son pantalon et place ses mains à l'intérieur en le massant délicatement... 

  Après quelques minutes, elle lui demande : 
- Comment vous sentez-vous ? 
- Ca fait du bien, mais j'ai toujours aussi mal au pouce !


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une femme commence une partie de golf.
> 
> Elle frappe sa balle et voit celle-ci heurter un homme qui fait son parcours pas loin devant elle. Elle le voit mettre immédiatement ses mains serrées ensemble entre ses deux jambes et tomber au sol. Immédiatement, elle se presse d'aller le voir. Il est tordu de douleur au sol dans la position foetale. Elle lui demande pardon et lui explique ensuite qu'elle est physiothérapeute et qu'elle sait qu'elle pourrait diminuer sa douleur s'il la laissait faire.
> 
> ...





   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une femme commence une partie de golf.
> 
> Elle frappe sa balle et voit celle-ci heurter un homme qui fait son parcours pas loin devant elle. Elle le voit mettre immédiatement ses mains serrées ensemble entre ses deux jambes et tomber au sol. Immédiatement, elle se presse d'aller le voir. Il est tordu de douleur au sol dans la position foetale. Elle lui demande pardon et lui explique ensuite qu'elle est physiothérapeute et qu'elle sait qu'elle pourrait diminuer sa douleur s'il la laissait faire.
> 
> ...




Elle est vraiment très bonne.   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Un gars raconte son voyage entrain &#224; sa femme :
-Terrible ! J'ai &#233;t&#233; assis &#224; l'envers tout le long du voyage ? Je d&#233;teste &#234;tre assis &#224; contresens !
-Mais pourquoi n'as-tu pas demand&#233; gentiment &#224; la personne assise en face de toi d'&#233;changer sa place avec toi ?
-C'&#233;tait &#231;a le probl&#232;me ? Je n'ai pas pu : il n'y avait personne en face.


:rose:
OK, je sors... ------>[]


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Un gars rentre dans un bar en annon&#231;ant &#224; tout le monde :
- Je vous parie 500 dollars &#224; chacun de vous, que ma pieuvre, ici pr&#233;sente est capable de jouer de n'importe quel instrument de musique ! Un des gars qui avait sa guitare avec lui l'am&#232;ne &#224; la pieuvre, qui se met &#224; jouer un air connu. Et le gars en est quitte pour donner 500 dollars au possesseur de la pieuvre.

Un autre gars qui tra&#238;nait par l&#224; avec sa trompette am&#232;ne ensuite son instrument &#224; la pieuvre. La pieuvre prend la trompette, se mouille la cavit&#233; buccale et commence &#224; jouer &#171;Fr&#232;re Jacques&#187;! Naturellement, le possesseur de la pieuvre empoche 500 dollars de plus.

&#192; ce moment l&#224;, le patron du bar qui avait suivi la sc&#232;ne va dans sa remise, et il en revient avec une cornemuse sous le bras. Puis il dit au gars :
- Si ta pieuvre sait jouer de &#231;a, je te donne 1000 dollars!
Alors la pieuvre agrippe la cornemuse, la regarde dubitativement, la tourne et la retourne dans tous les sens et semble bien ennuy&#233;e. Le propri&#233;taire de la pieuvre dit alors &#224; l'animal :
- Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive? Tu vas te d&#233;p&#234;cher de jouer de cette maudite cornemuse oui ou non ?
Et la pieuvre lui r&#233;pond :
- En jouer ? Si j'arrive &#224; savoir comment lui enlever son pyjama, je vais plut&#244;t la baiser oui... !!!


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Octobre 2005)

jatse a dit:
			
		

> Quel différence entre un voleur et un bébé ?


Aucune, ils ont tous les deux la police au cul


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une femme commence une partie de golf.
> 
> Elle frappe sa balle et voit celle-ci heurter un homme qui fait son parcours pas loin devant elle. Elle le voit mettre immédiatement ses mains serrées ensemble entre ses deux jambes et tomber au sol. Immédiatement, elle se presse d'aller le voir. Il est tordu de douleur au sol dans la position foetale. Elle lui demande pardon et lui explique ensuite qu'elle est physiothérapeute et qu'elle sait qu'elle pourrait diminuer sa douleur s'il la laissait faire.
> 
> ...


Excellent...


----------



## lalsaco (11 Octobre 2005)

Une femme âgée se présente dans une grande banque parisienne, transportant un gros sac. Elle insiste auprès de l'employé au guichet pour parler au directeur: "vous comprenez", explique t-elle, "il s'agit d'une grosse somme d'argent, toute une vie d'économies. Et je voudrais être sûre du placement que je vais réaliser dans votre établissement..."

Le personnel de la banque, après quelques minutes d'hésitation, introduit finalement la petite dame dans le bureau du Directeur. Celui-ci demande aussitôt: "alors ma bonne dame, quelle somme projetez-vous de déposer chez nous ?" Elle répond: "Un million et demi de nouveaux francs en espèces !".

Le directeur est pour le moins interloqué et ose demander à son interlocutrice l'origine des fonds. La vieille dame explique: "c'est le fruit d'un an de pari. Je suis une parieuse professionnelle."

Le Directeur, piqué d'intérêt, poursuit: "Des paris ? Et quel genre de paris ?" 
La dame se confesse: "Je fais toute sorte de paris étonnants. Par exemple, je vous parie 200.000 francs que vous avez des testicules carrés."

Le Directeur répond que c'est là le pari le plus stupide qu'il ait jamais entendu. Ce à quoi la dame rétorque: "Alors, vous acceptez ?" Il répond: "Bien sûr, 200.000 francs que mes testicules ne sont pas carrés !" 
La dame demande alors: "Comme il s'agit d'une somme importante, j'aimerais amener mon avocat pour qu'il dresse un constat écrit de la vérification que nous effectuerons. Lundi prochain, c'est possible ?"

Le Directeur, hilare, accepte le rendez-vous et l'avocat ! Le lundi suivant, la petite dame et son avocat se présentent au bureau du directeur. 
Elle répète le pari de manière officielle: "Je vous parie donc 200.000 francs que vos testicules sont carrés."

Le Directeur baisse son pantalon et la dame demande: "Puis-je vérifier de plus près ?" Il accepte, songeant qu'au vu de l'âge respectable de la parieuse, cette scène ne prêterait à aucune équivoque. Elle s'approche et commence à palper les parties de son adversaire pour conclure: "je dois admettre que ces testicules là ne sont pas carrés... J'ai perdu."

Le Directeur pousse un grand "ouf" de soulagement et, au même moment, l'avocat s'effondre sur un fauteuil comme pris d'un malaise. Souriant mais surpris, le Directeur demande: "Mais qu'est ce qui arrive à votre avocat ?"

"Rien du tout", répondit la petite dame, "mis à part le fait que j'ai parié 500.000 francs avec lui qu'aujourd'hui, à 11H du matin, je tiendrais le Directeur de la Banque nationale par les couilles."


----------



## lalsaco (11 Octobre 2005)

Une religieuse entre dans un taxi et demande: "Je voudrais aller à la Place de la République..." 
Avec son accent parisien, le chauffeur répond: "Ca fait un bout de chemin, dites donc... Ca ne vous dérange pas qu'on cause un petit peu ?" 
La soeur, aimable: "Non mon fils... De quoi voulez-vous qu'on parle ?" 
Le chauffeur: "Ben, vous savez, c'est à propos du célibat que vous êtes obligée de respecter. Ca ne vous a donc jamais traversé l'esprit de..."

Sans s'offusquer, la religieuse répond: "Vous savez, nous ne sommes que de faibles humains faits de chair. J'y ai pensé deux ou trois fois dans mon existence..." 
Le chauffeur poursuit: "Et aller plus loin que le fait d'y penser. ça ne vous a jamais traversé l'esprit ?" 
La soeur réfléchit quelques secondes: "Hé bien, dans une circonstance exceptionnelle, si des conditions très strictes étaient réunies, peut-être que..."

Le chauffeur intrigué demande alors: "Et quelles sont ces conditions strictes dont vous parlez ?" 
La soeur: "Il faudrait que l'homme soit catholique, célibataire et bien sûr sans enfant..." 
Le chauffeur se retourne alors brutalement: "On peut dire que c'est votre jour de chance. Je réponds aux trois critères." 
Et il ajoute: "Cela vous dirait-il de venir à l'avant et de vous asseoir sur mes genoux ?"

La religieuse regarde alors autour d'elle et l'endroit paraissant discret, passe à l'avant du taxi. Après quelques longues minutes sur les genoux du chauffeur, elle revient s'asseoir à l'arrière. Le conducteur éclate alors de rire et déclare: "Ah ma soeur, je vous ai bien eue ! Je suis protestant, marié et j'ai trois enfants !"

Ce à quoi la soeur réplique, avec une voix étrangement grave: "Ben, moi je m'appelle Bernard et je vais à un bal costumé."


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

La dernière est sympathique


----------



## Hyppolite (11 Octobre 2005)

elle est exelente tu veut dire


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Cette fille a l'air un peu triste de ne pas se joindre à la teuf
> Mais si elle se tape l'escalier, elle a au moins une bonne forme physique !



Bah ouai c'est clair, moi j'aurais dansé avec eux, elle est nase :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Les histoires de religieuses me rappellent toujours celle ci :

Ces trois religieuses, la mère supérieure et deux s½urs doivent se rendre de leur couvent à l'évêché. Bien sur, elles doivent y aller à pieds, et le chemin traverse la rue "chaude" de la ville. Les trois nonnes la traversent d'un pas rapide, en fixant avec attention le bout de leurs chaussures, lorsque, vers le milieu de la rue, la mère supérieure à une illumination. Elle s'arrête, ainsi que ses deux s½urs :

"Attendez moi ici, mes filles, je dois parler à ces femmes" leur dit-elle en désignant deux péripatéticiennes sur le trottoir d'en face.

"Mais ma mère, vous n'y pensez pas ? Ce sont des femmes de mauvaise vie !" s'écrient les deux s½urs, de concert.

"Je n'en ai que pour un instant, attendez moi ici !"

Et elle traverse, et se dirige vers les deux filles, qui la voient venir :

"Laissez tomber, ma s½ur, nous savons que c'est mal, mais moi, j'ai ma mère malade à charge, et elle à trois enfants à nourrir, nous n'avons pas le choix !"

"Non, non, mes filles (appelez moi "ma mère"), il ne s'agit pas de ça, je ne viens pas vous faire la morale, j'ai juste besoin d'un renseignement !"

"Ah, alors si ce n'est que ça, que voulez vous savoir, ma mère ?"

"Eh bien voilà, j'aimerais savoir_ euh combien vous prenez ?_"

Les deux filles un peu interloquées la regardent, puis l'une se décide à lui répondre : "Ça dépend, c'est selon le type, les beau, on leur fait moins cher que les moches ..."

"Oui, mais combien, en moyenne ?"

"Ben, c'est environ 300 F la pipe, et 800 F l'amour ... à peu près !"

"Merci, mes filles !"

Et elle retraverse la rue pour rejoindre les deux s½urs, qui l'attendaient sagement : "Alors, ma mère, vous avez appris ce que vous vouliez savoir ?"

"Ah oui, alors ! pour avoir appris, j'ai appris, il pourra toujours y revenir ... l'aumonier ... avec sa petite tablette de chocolat !"


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> http://www.superfrench.fr/one/born_to_be_alive.swf


Tout bon!  MDR


----------



## Philippe (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les histoires de religieuses me rappellent toujours celle ci :



À moi aussi   :
_(Préservons donc, en ce mercedi, cette fragile cohérence.)_

Alain roule sur une route déserte quand il aperçoit un panneau :
"Les Soeurs de St François - Maison de la prostitution 10 Km."
Croyant à un trouble de la perception il continue sa route.
Bientôt un nouveau panneau : "Les soeurs de St François - Maison de la prostitution 5 Km."
Encore un peu plus stupéfait, il commence à y croire quand il aperçoit un nouveau panneau.
"Les Soeurs de St François - Maison de la prostitution : Prochaine à droite."
La curiosité aidant, il tourne à droite et fini par arriver sur un parking.
Il se gare devant une porte massive portant l'écriteau : "Soeurs de St François".
Ding dong fait la sonnette et crouiiiiic fait la porte lorsqu'une nonne en habit noir vient lui ouvrir.
"Que pouvons-nous faire pour vous, mon fils ?"
"J'ai vu le panneau sur la route, et je suis intéressé..."
"Très bien mon fils, suivez-moi " dit la nonne. Elle le mène à travers divers passages, et il se sent vite désorienté.
La nonne s'arrête devant une porte fermée et lui dit : "Veuillez frapper à la porte."
Il s'exécute et une autre nonne apparaît, portant une petite coupe, qui déclare à son tour :
"Mettez 100 euros dans la coupe, puis passez la porte qui est au fond de ce couloir."
Il sort les 100 euros, les dépose dans la coupe, et se met à trottiner allègrement vers la porte, qu'il franchit.
Alors que la porte se referme derrière lui il s'aperçoit qu'il est revenu sur le parking.
En face de lui un panneau : "Allez en paix. Vous venez d'être baisé par les Soeurs de St François... Que cela vous serve de leçon, pauvre pêcheur."


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est quatre religieuses qui arrivent au Paradis. 
La première s'avance devant St Pierre. Celui-ci d'une voix grave déclare:
"- Ma soeur repentez vous de vos péchers!
- Et bien une fois, j'ai vu un homme se déshabiller.
- Aaah ma soeur dans votre condition, ce n'était pas bien. Mais cela reste véniel, allez vous laver vos yeux pêcheurs au bénitier, puis vous pourrez aller chercher votre auréole."
La deuxième s'avance et St Pierre d'une voix grave:
"- Ma soeur repentez vous de vos péchers!
- Une fois, j'ai touché le sexe d'un homme avec ma main
-  Aaah ma soeur dans votre condition, ce n'était pas bien. Mais cela reste véniel, allez vous laver cette main pêcheresse dans le bénitier, puis vous pourrez aller chercher votre auréole."
Et alors que la troisième s'avance, la quatrième lui passe devant et demande à St Pierre:
"Mon père, mon père, est-ce que je pourrais me faire un gargarisme avant que ma soeur n'aille se laver les fesses?"

  :rose: 

A.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> C'est quatre religieuses qui arrivent au Paradis.
> La première s'avance devant St Pierre. Celui-ci d'une voix grave déclare:
> "- Ma soeur repentez vous de vos péchers!
> - Et bien une fois, j'ai vu un homme se déshabiller.
> ...


Hu hu....


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> C'est quatre religieuses qui arrivent au Paradis.
> ...
> "Mon père, mon père, est-ce que je pourrais me faire un gargarisme avant que ma soeur n'aille se laver les fesses?"
> 
> ...


----------



## lalsaco (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi, les histoires de bonnes soeurs me font penser à une super BD : Soeur Marie-Thérèse des Batignolles. :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Moi, les histoires de bonnes soeurs me font penser à une super BD : Soeur Marie-Thérèse des Batignolles. :rateau:



C'est vraiment terrible comme BD!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Allez une toute petite

C'est un mec tr&#232;s press&#233; qui entre dans un taxi qui d&#233;marre en trombe 

Chemin faisant le mec &#224; l'arri&#232;re tapote de sa main l'&#233;paule du chauffeur pour lui indiquer son chemin ... et aussit&#244;t on entend un grand cri ... la voiture d&#233;vie brusquement, monte sur le trottoir, ecrase trois pi&#233;tons et fini sa course contre un pilier

Le chauffeur sort haguard du v&#233;hicule suivi du mec qui lui demande incr&#233;dule .. mais bon dieu qu'est ce qui vous a prit?

Et le chauffeur le regard effray&#233; r&#233;pond ... excusez-moi mais avant de devenir taximan j'&#233;tais chauffeur de corbillard ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Te moques pas, dans les deux s&#232;vres, il fut un temps ou on voyait beaucoup de "Taxi-Ambulance-corbillard". Note, c'&#233;tait pratique, si t'avais un malaise dans le taxi, pis t'&#233;tais sur place si l'ambulance arrivait trop tard !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2005)

Je sais, on est vendredi, mais celle l&#224;, on me l'a racont&#233;e lundi, c'est donc bien une blague du lundi. 

Un &#233;v&#234;que, un cur&#233; et une bonne soeur reviennent des JMJ de
Cologne. Dans le train, ils lisent tous les trois "LA CROIX".

L'&#233;v&#234;que, un peu joueur, leur dit: si on faisait un concours
de mots crois&#233;s puisque on a tous le m&#234;me journal.
Ils s'y mettent dare-dare et au bout de 5 mn, l'&#233;v&#234;que s'&#233;crie
: "ca y est, j'ai fini, c'&#233;tait vraiment facile"
La bonne soeur, 2 mn plus tard : "j'ai fini aussi, mais
c'&#233;tait pas &#233;vident"
10 mn plus tard, le cur&#233; se gratte toujours la t&#234;te. L'&#233;v&#234;que
vient &#224; son secours : "mais qu'est ce qui vous emb&#234;te ?"
Le cur&#233; : "Ben, le 3 horizontal...j'ai bien la 2&#232;me lettre le
O, la3&#232;me le U la 4&#232;me le I ensuite L, L, E et S mais je ne
vois pas du tout, est-ce que c'est nouilles ou mouilles..., je
ne vois pas du tout."
L'&#233;v&#234;que : "voyons la d&#233;finition - se vident quand le coup est
tir&#233;, mais ce sont les douilles bien s&#251;r".
La soeur d'une petite voix : "Vous n'auriez pas une gomme ?"


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La soeur d'une petite voix : "Vous n'auriez pas une gomme ?"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Octobre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup...


----------



## al02 (16 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, j'ai horreur des blagues anticléricales !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2005)

En même temps, j'en connais pas des tonnes de blagues pro-cléricales


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi les blondes prennent du savon de Marseille, lorsqu'elles se rendent dans une église?







Pour l'Ave Maria.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2005)

Tribunal du rire. 

Voici une sélection de questions réellement posées à des témoins 
par des avocats durant des procès aux Etats-Unis et, dans certains cas, les 
réponses  données  par des témoins qui ont le sens de la répartie. 
Ces phrases sont extraites d'un livre appelé " Disorder in the Court. 

********************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Docteur, avant de faire votre autopsie, avez-vous vérifié le pouls? 
TÉMOIN: Non. 
AVOCAT: Avez- vous vérifié la pression sanguine? 
TÉMOIN: Non. 
AVOCAT: Avez-vous vérifié s'il respirait? 
TÉMOIN: Non. 
AVOCAT: Alors, il est possible que le patient ait été vivant quand vous avez commencé l'autopsie 
TÉMOIN: Non. 
AVOCAT: Comment pouvez-vous en être certain, Docteur? 
TÉMOIN: Parce que son cerveau était sur mon bureau dans un bocal. 
AVOCAT: Mais le patient ne pouvait-il quand même pas être encore en vie? 
TÉMOIN: Maintenant que j'y pense, il est possible qu'il soit 
encore en vie, en train d'exercer le métier d'avocat quelque part. 

******************************************************* 

AVOCAT: Qu'a donné le prélèvement de tissu vaginal? 
TÉMOIN: Des traces de sperme. 
AVOCAT: Du sperme masculin? 
TÉMOIN: C'est le seul que je connaisse. 

***************************************************** 
*************************************************** 
************************************************* 

AVOCAT: Quel est le jour de votre anniversaire? 
TÉMOIN: 15 juillet. 
AVOCAT: Quelle année 
TÉMOIN: Chaque année. 

*************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Cette maladie, affecte-t-elle vraiment votre mémoire? 
TÉMOIN: Oui. 
AVOCAT: Et de quelle manière cela affecte-t-il votre mémoire? 
TÉMOIN: J'ai oublié. 
AVOCAT: Vous avez oublié...Pouvez-vous nous donner un exemple de ce que vous avez oublié 

**************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Quelle fut la première chose que votre mari vous a dit quand  il s'est réveillé ce matin-là 
TÉMOIN: Il a dit "Où suis-je Cathy?" 
AVOCAT: Et pourquoi cela vous a-t-il mis en colère? 
TÉMOIN: Mon nom est Susan. 

***************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Et à quel endroit a eu lieu l'accident? 
TÉMOIN: Approximativement au kilomètre 499. 
AVOCAT: Et où se trouve le kilomètre 499? 
TEMOIN: Probablement entre les kilomètres 498 et 500. 

***************************************************** 

AVOCAT: A quelle distance étaient les véhicules au moment de la collision? 

**************************************************** 
AVOCAT: Vous étiez là jusqu'à ce que vous partiez, est-ce exact? 

**************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Docteur, combien d'autopsies avez-vous effectuées sur des morts? 
TEMOIN: Toutes mes autopsies on été effectuées sur des morts. 

**************************************************** 

AVOCAT: Vous souvenez-vous à quelle heure vous avez examiné le corps? 
TÉMOIN: L'autopsie a commencé vers 20h30. 
AVOCAT: Et Mr. Dennington était mort à cette heure? 
TÉMOIN: Non, il était assis sur la table à se demander pourquoi je l'autopsiais.


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

Parfait le tribunal du rire hahaha


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Parfait le tribunal du rire hahaha


 Merci.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2005)

BETISIER DES MAIRIES

 Les  ralentisseurs que vous avez mis devant l'école sont trop hauts et ma femme se  fait sauter quatre fois par jour

                                ***
 Depuis que vous  avez acheté un ordinateur a la mairie y'a plus moyen de trafiquer les papiers comme vous faisiez avant

                                ***
 Je ne veux pas vous embeter avec mes histoires de poubelle mais avouez quand meme que c'est pas normal que la mairie ne ramasse pas des ordures comme mon voisin
                                ***
 ?a sert a rien de faire des activités pour les vieux puisqu'ils sont inactifs

                                ***
 Mes impôts pour la commune j'aimerais bien les voir dans les trous de la route et pas dans votre poche

                                ***
 Le cimetiere est  dans un état pas possible et tous ceux qui y habitent pensent comme  moi

                                ***
 Est ce qu'on ne pourrait pas déplacer le bal du 14 juillet au 15 aout ?

                                ***
 Si les morts votaient  c'est sur que vous seriez battu a force de vous foutre du  cimetiere

                                ***
 Je suis sur que le maire se touche les dessous de table

                                ***
 J'ai dit a votre secrétaire de  mairie de deux choses l'une : ou c'est comme ça ou c'est pas  autrement

                                ***
 De quoi vous discutez aux réunions du conseil municipal ? De mes intérets ou de conneries comme de refaire la route qui est encore tres bien ?

                                ***
 A la mairie vous  etes des moins que rien pour ne pas dire plus

                                 ***
 J'ai bien reçu votre bulletin de la mairie et je vous pose la question : c'est avec notre argent que vous écrivez des âneries comme ça ?

                                ***
 Oui monsieur le maire vous etes responsable des cacas de chien dans les rues meme si ce n'est pas vous qui les faites personnellement !

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2005)

Une blonde est au volant lorsque son portable sonne. Elle répond et entend la voix de son mari paniqué.
- Christine, fais très attention. J'ai entendu à la radio qu'il y a une voiture qui roule à contresens sur l'autoroute A4 !
- Bernard, je peux te dire que la radio se trompe ! Il n'y en a pas une, mais des centaines !


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2005)

Une blonde participe à un quizz d'intelligence. Le présentateur lui pose les questions suivantes :
1. Combien de temps a duré la Guerre de 100 ans ?
116 ans - 99 ans - 100 ans - 150 ans
_La blonde utilise son joker et ne répond pas à la  question._
2. Où fabrique-t-on les chapeaux appelés "Panama huts"?
Brésil - Chili - Panama - Équateur
_La blonde demande l'aide du public._
3. Pendant quel mois de l'année les russes fêtent-ils la révolution d'octobre?
Janvier - Septembre - Octobre - Novembre
_La blonde décide d'appeler une amie blonde._
4. Quel est le prénom du roi Georges IV ?
Albert - Georges - Manuel - Jonas
_La blonde utilise demande le 50/50._
5. De quel animal les îles Canaries tirent-elles  leur nom ?
Canari - Kangourou - Cheval - Phoque
_La blonde répond mal et est éliminée._

PS. Pour votre information quand vous aurez fini de vous marrer, voilà les réponses :
1. La Guerre de 100 ans a duré 116 ans (de 1337 à 1453)
2. Les "Panama huts" sont fabriqués en Équateur
3. La fête de la révolution d'octobre est le 7  novembre
4. Le vrai prénom de Georges IV était Albert, le  roi a changé son nom en 1936
5. Les îles Canaries tirent leur nom du phoque, en latin les îles Canaries signifient : les îles du phoque
Alors, toujours plus malin qu'une blonde   ?


----------



## AOSTE (17 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> BETISIER DES MAIRIES
> 
> Les  ralentisseurs que vous avez mis devant l'école sont trop hauts et ma femme se  fait sauter quatre fois par jour
> 
> ...


Sa c'est Kathy-H


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

Ralala les lettres de mairies... avec les blagues de tribunal ca entame bien la journ&#233;e h&#233;h&#233;.

J'en veux d'autres !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Une blonde participe à un quizz d'intelligence. Le présentateur lui pose les questions suivantes :
> 1. Combien de temps a duré la Guerre de 100 ans ?
> 116 ans - 99 ans - 100 ans - 150 ans
> _La blonde utilise son joker et ne répond pas à la question._
> ...


Ben comme quoi.......


			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le tribunal du rire...


Déjà bu il me semble, mais toujours aussi drôle...!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Octobre 2005)

Pour rester dans le genre des blagues juste avant:

Citez trois plats nationaux.
Citez trois empreurs chinois.
Citez trois monnaies nationales.
Citez trois fleuves islandais.
Citez trois positions à faire au lit.

Là en théorie vous n'avez répondu qu'aux questions sur les plats, la monnaie, les positions, ce qui me permet de vous dire que vous franchement ormis la bouffe, l'argent et le cul... y a rien qui vous intéresse. 


Afin de démontrer que non décidément les blondes ne sont pas plus bêtes que les autres, une émission de télé décide d'organiser un jeu. Toutes les candidates sont des blondes, le public aussi.
La première candidate arrive et le présentateur lui demande:
"- Combien font 453782+23659?Q
- Euuuh... 56?
- Et nnnon..."
Vive réaction du public:
"- Laissez-lui une chance! Laissez-lui une chance!
- Bon... combien font 44+57?
- 583?
- Et nnnnon..."
Nouvelle réaction du public:
"- Laissez-lui une chance! Laissez-lui une chance!
- Et bien combien font 2+2? Mais attention c'est votre dernière chance!
- Euuuh 4?"
Et là le public...




A.


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

A pas compris le Chroukin...


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

http://www.kryptonitestudios.com/ipod/


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.kryptonitestudios.com/ipod/


----------



## lalsaco (17 Octobre 2005)

1. Pour éviter des fils ou des filles, faites l'amour avec votre belle-soeur, vous n'aurez que des neveux.

2. Tous les champignons sont comestibles, certains une fois seulement.

3. Soyez gentil avec vos enfants, car c'est eux qui choisiront votre hospice !

4. Les amis vont et viennent, les ennemis s'accumulent.

5. Si l'amour est aveugle, il faut palper.

6. Si la femme était bonne, Dieu en aurait une. Si elle était de confiance,le diable n'aurait pas de corne.

7. Certains hommes aiment tellement leur femme que, pour ne pas l'user, ils se servent de celle des autres.

8. Pire qu'une pierre dans la chaussure est un grain de sable dans la capote.

9. Si un jour tu te sens inutile et déprimé, souviens-toi : un jour tu étais le spermatozoïde le plus rapide de tous.

10. Les chefs sont comme les nuages, quand ils disparaissent, il fait un temps magnifique !

11. La hiérarchie c'est comme une étagère, plus c'est haut, plus c'est inutile.

12. Ton futur dépend de tes rêves. Ne perds pas de temps, va te coucher.

13. L'Amour, c'est comme la grippe, on l'attrape dans la rue, on la résout au lit

14. les hommes mentiraient moins si les femmes posaient moins de questions!


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut
Elle et lui ont des rapports sado maso.

Elle:Chéri fais moi l'amour

Lui ..l'air terrible:NNNNNNOOOOOOONN !!!!

Elle ...en pleurs: Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

> Pour rester dans le genre des blagues juste avant:
> 
> Citez trois plats nationaux.
> Citez trois empreurs chinois.
> ...





			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> A pas compris le Chroukin...



Et comme ça, tu comprends?


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

Et ben voila !!! Je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps


----------



## yoffy (17 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> A pas compris le Chroukin...


:mouais:..... Enlève ton casque que nous vérifions quelque-chose !


----------



## chroukin (17 Octobre 2005)

Hahaaaa &#231;a vous intrigue ce qui se cache sous le casque... Vous risqueriez d'&#234;tre d&#233;&#231;us...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Non, non, on sait... Pas de d&#233;ception &#224; attendre. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas de blague à vous offrir, mais un lien qui devrait vous plaire


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de blague à vous offrir, mais un lien qui devrait vous plaire


 
_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Mobyduck._
Somptueux!  Je vais l'aimer ce site!!! Enfin si tout est vrai...

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Mobyduck._
> Somptueux!  Je vais l'aimer ce site!!! Enfin si tout est vrai...
> 
> A.




Content que &#231;a te plaise  

Et d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai entendu les histoires sont, pour la plupart (quoi?? on n'est jamais trop prudent ), vrai....    Ca laisse r&#234;veur.....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de blague à vous offrir, mais un lien qui devrait vous plaire


Très bon....    
(*Client :* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bonjour monsieur, je voudrais un filtre à huile pour ma 205 s'il vous plait.
*Vendeur :* Bien sûr monsieur, qu'est-ce que vous avez comme 205 ?
*Client :* Elle est bleue)  [/FONT]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

erreur....:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> 4. Quel est le pr&#233;nom du roi Georges IV ?
> Albert - Georges - Manuel - Jonas
> 4. Le vrai pr&#233;nom de Georges IV &#233;tait Albert, le  roi a chang&#233; son nom en 1936



Petite note pour les schtroumpfs blonds, le roi Georges IV ne s'appelait pas Albert, pour la bonne raison qu'il n'y a JAMAIS eu de roi George*s* IV.

Par contre George IV ...   

Edit : Si tu as un doute, prends un plan de Paris, et v&#233;rifie, entre le pont de l'Alma et l'avenue des Champs Elys&#233;es l'orthographe du pr&#233;nom de son successeur, qui s'&#233;crivait exactement comme le sien, au "I" du num&#233;ro pr&#232;s


----------



## Penthotal (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Petite note pour les schtroumpfs blonds, le roi Georges IV ne s'appelait pas Albert, pour la bonne raison qu'il n'y a JAMAIS eu de roi George*s* IV.
> 
> Par contre George IV ...
> 
> Edit : Si tu as un doute, prends un plan de Paris, et vérifie, entre le pont de l'Alma et l'avenue des Champs Elysées l'orthographe du prénom de son successeur, qui s'écrivait exactement comme le sien, au "I" du numéro près


Tiens, je viens d'apprendre quelque chose.


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> La citation est a la culture ce que la colle est &#224; l'affiche : Un moyen illusoire d'occuper un espace.



Celle-l&#224;, elle est belle ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

_Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorités Canadiennes au large de Newfoundland..._

*Américains :* Veuillez vous dérouter de 15° Nord pour éviter une collision. A vous.

*Canadiens :* Veuillez plutôt vous dérouter de 15° Sud pour éviter collision. A vous.

*Américains :* Ici le capitaine d'un navire des forçes navales américaines. Je répète: Veuillez modifier votre course. A vous.

*Canadiens :* Non, veuillez dérouter je vous prie. A vous.

*Américains :* ICI C'EST LE PORTE-AVIONS USS LINCOLN, LE SECOND NAVIRE EN IMPORTANCE DE LA FLOTTE NAVALE DES ETATS-UNIS D'AMERIQUE. NOUS SOMMES ACCOMPAGNES PAR TROIS DESTROYERS, TROIS CROISEURS ET UN NOMBRE IMPORTANT DE NAVIRES D' ESCORTE. JE VOUS DEMANDE DE DEVIER VOTRE ROUTE DE 15° NORD OU DES MESURES CONTRAIGNANTES VONT ETRES PRISES POUR ASSURER LA SECURITE DE NOTRE NAVIRE. A VOUS.

*Canadiens :* Ici c'est un phare. A vous.

*Américains :* (silence):rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> _Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorités Canadiennes au large de Newfoundland..._
> 
> *Américains :* Veuillez vous dérouter de 15° Nord pour éviter une collision. A vous.
> 
> ...



Ca m'a bien fait rire, mais : 
HoaxBuster


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de blague à vous offrir, mais un lien qui devrait vous plaire



Je viens d'y aller 5mn et je pleure de rire 

J'y retourne !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a bien fait rire, mais :
> HoaxBuster


Mouais..:mouais:  ils ont étouffé l'affaire....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

Trois techniciens informatiques se retrouvent ensemble aux toilettes lors d'une conférence.
Le premier fait son affaire, part se laver les mains, passe 15 fois le savon sur chaque doigts, se rinçe consciencieusement, utilise 15 feuilles pour s'essuyer les mains et declare :
"Nous, chez Microsoft on est consciencieux!"
Le deuxième termine à son tour, se lave les mains de la même façon et prend UNE feuille et s'essuie tout avec. Il la jette trempée dans la poubelle et lançe :
"Nous, chez Intel, nous sommes aussi sérieux mais avec le respect de l'environnement!"
Le troisième remonte sa braguette et sort. Les deux autres le regarde choqués.... et lui dit alors :
"Nous chez Apple, on ne se pisse pas sur les mains!"


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Trois techniciens informatiques se retrouvent ensemble aux toilettes lors d'une conférence.
> Le premier fait son affaire, part se laver les mains, passe 15 fois le savon sur chaque doigts, se rinçe consciencieusement, utilise 15 feuilles pour s'essuyer les mains et declare :
> "Nous, chez Microsoft on est consciencieux!"
> Le deuxième termine à son tour, se lave les mains de la même façon et prend UNE feuille et s'essuie tout avec. Il la jette trempée dans la poubelle et lançe :
> ...




C'est tellement vrais


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Trois techniciens informatiques se retrouvent ensemble aux toilettes lors d'une conf&#233;rence.
> Le premier fait son affaire, part se laver les mains, passe 15 fois le savon sur chaque doigts, se rin&#231;e consciencieusement, utilise 15 feuilles pour s'essuyer les mains et declare :
> "Nous, chez Microsoft on est consciencieux!"
> Le deuxi&#232;me termine &#224; son tour, se lave les mains de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on et prend UNE feuille et s'essuie tout avec. Il la jette tremp&#233;e dans la poubelle et lan&#231;e :
> ...



Bon, alors, pour les royalties, on fait comment ?  


NB : Pareil pour celle du phare et du porte avion, sauf que l&#224;, c'&#233;tait pas moi qui l'avait mise :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour les royalties, on fait comment ?
> 
> 
> NB : Pareil pour celle du phare et du porte avion, sauf que là, c'était pas moi qui l'avait mise :mouais:


Arf... boh pour le principe j't'aurais bien boulé mais:
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77."  Navré.


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est un trisomique qui rentre dans les chiottes avec
les deux mains dans les poches.

Il va voir un gars juste à coté et lui demande :
"pas bouger mimines, vous m'aidez pipi ?"
Le type un peu géné, accepte.
Il déboutonne le pantalon du trisomique, lui sort le zizi, le fait pisser,
et après l'avoir égouté lui rentre dans le pantalon.

Après que le trisomique l'ai remercié, le type demande :
"Mais dites moi, qu'avez vous aux mains ?"
"Froid mimines"

...:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a bien fait rire, mais :
> HoaxBuster


Pooo groovve ... on raconte bien de sempiternelles blagues sur les belges et les francais sans que cela passe pour des Hoax
Le veritable Hoax est de nous faire croire que ces blagues sont des moyens machiavéliques uitlisés par certains pour détruire l'image de marque des états-unis ... et ça ça me fait déjà rire!

Allez svp balancez d'autres blagues sur la Royale Navy!!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2005)

Une Bonne (enfin ça dépends pour qui) blague consternante  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Allez svp balancez d'autres blagues sur la Royale Navy!!!!!!


Heu c'est pas la Royal Navy (en plus sans e  ... anglaise) mais l'US Navy.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une Bonne (enfin &#231;a d&#233;pends pour qui) blague consternante  :rateau:





			
				Le lien de Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Elias Kai, libanais, et la nouvelle maman, Carol, su&#233;doise vivent *&#224; Kalmar* en Su&#232;de



Et en plus, ils vivent au m&#234;me endroit que guytantakul !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une Bonne (enfin ça dépends pour qui) blague consternante  :rateau:


Navrant... 
Pauvre môme...


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

n'importe quoi  

Je suis aussi du 12 septembre.... vais me rebaptiser ...Safari...non Yahoooooooooooooooo!

Santé la compagnie !!


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Un couple est marié depuis 20 ans. Chaque fois qu'ils font l'amour, le mari insiste pour qu'ils le fassent dans le noir total.

Après 20 ans, la femme commence à trouver cela ridicule et elle décide donc de casser cette habitude.

Un soir, au beau milieu de leurs ébats, elle allume la lumière

Elle regarde vers le bas et voit que son mari tien à la main un vibro, doux, merveilleux et plus long qu'un vrai sexe.

-"Espèce de salaud !" s'écrie-t-elle "Comment as-tu pu me mentir pendant toutes ces années ?"

Son mari la regarde droit dans les yeux et lui répond :

-"Ok, je t'explique pour le jouet et tu m'explique pour les enfants..."


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> _Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorités Canadiennes au large de Newfoundland..._
> 
> *Américains :* Veuillez vous dérouter de 15° Nord pour éviter une collision. A vous.
> 
> ...





Je savais bien que ça me disait quelque chose !


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est pas la Royal Navy (en plus sans e  ... anglaise) mais l'US Navy.


Gloup!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as raison!


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une Bonne (enfin ça dépends pour qui) blague consternante  :rateau:




Le fils s'appelle Google mais ses parents sont Gogols !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que &#231;a me disait quelque chose !


Bonnnn vous z'avez rien d'autre &#224; faire qu'&#224; m'emb&#234;ter  ??? D&#233;j&#224; bu ok je sais !
Sinon des petites perles  ici


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bonnnn vous z'avez rien d'autre à faire qu'à m'embêter  ??? Déjà bu ok je sais !





Cooool !!! 
Te fache pas tout rouge !


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

*Amitié féminine :*
Une femme n'est pas rentrée de toute la nuit à la maison. 
Le lendemain matin elle raconte a son mari qu'elle a dormi chez une amie. Le mari appelle ses 10 meilleures amies. 
Aucune ne confirme. 

*Amitié masculine :*
Un homme n'est pas rentre a la maison de toute la nuit. 
Le lendemain matin il raconte a sa femme qu'il a dormi chez un ami. La femme appelle ses 10 meilleurs amis. 
8 d'entre eux confirment que le mari a dormi chez eux et 2 soutiennent même qu'il est encore là !!!!


----------



## z-moon (19 Octobre 2005)

... oui parce que le lundi j'ai mini golf (ou croquet ça dépend des lundis)

Bon ...

une devinette : Quel différence y a t'il entre Mozart et Johnny Hallyday ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Mozart se servait d'un piano "&#224; queue", Johnny, lui, se sert "Ah que" du piano ?


----------



## z-moon (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mozart se servait d'un piano "à queue", Johnny, lui, se sert "Ah que" du piano ?



bonne réponse!  
*Mozart jouait du piano à queue* et *"AH QUE JÔNNY! y joue du piano !!!!"*


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Une tr&#232;s belle femme se ballade avec deux chiens de montagne &#233;normes et magnifiques. 
Un petit gar&#231;on passe par l&#224;, s'arr&#234;te net devant ses chiens,la bouche ouverte, reste en admiration
pendant un long moment devant les animaux.

 La dame lui demande :
- Tu veux caresser mes saint-bernard ?
Le petit gar&#231;on lui r&#233;pond :
- Oui je veux bien, mais moi, c'est Didier, pas Bernard !

Ok jes sais o&#249; est la porte


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Un voleur s'apprête à entrer dans une maison quand il
voit un écriteau:
"Attention perroquet méchant!"
Il rit  , franchit la porte et entend le perroquet crier:

- "Vas-y Rex, attaque."


----------



## Le_iPodeur (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une très belle femme se ballade avec deux chiens de montagne énormes et magnifiques.
> Un petit garçon passe par là, s'arrête net devant ses chiens,la bouche ouverte, reste en admiration
> pendant un long moment devant les animaux.
> 
> ...



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.

mais dès que possible...


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Dans un bus rempli de petits vieux en pèlerinage à Ste Anne de Beaupré, une mamie tapote sur l'épaule du chauffeur, et lui tend une bonne poignée de cacahuètes. 
- Merci, j'avais un petit creux. 
- Ça me fait plaisir. 
Cinq minutes plus tard, elle lui en offre encore. Et encore. Au bout d'une dizaine de poignées, le chauffeur lui demande... 
- Mais vos amis n'en veulent pas? 
- Oui, mais voyez-vous, avec nos dents, on ne peut pas les mâcher. Y'a que le chocolat autour, qu'on aime...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Sur la route des vacances, un couple de personnes âgées s'arrête à une station de services. Le pompiste arrive et demande: 
- Bonjour. Je vous fais le plein? 
- Oui allez-y, répond le vieux monsieur La vieille dame demande alors: 
- Qu'est-ce qu'y dit ? 
- Y DEMANDAIT SI ON VOULAIT FAIRE LE PLEIN, répond le vieux en criant. Le pompiste demande: 
- Alors, vous allez où comme ça ? 
- On va passer les vacances à Saint Tropez, dans la villa de notre fils, répond le vieux. La vieille dame demande alors: 
- Qu'est-ce qu'y dit ? 
- Y DEMANDAIT OU ON ALLAIT. 
JE LUI AI DIT QU'ON ALLAIT À SAINT TROPEZ Le pompiste: 
- Vous avez de la chance. 
Vous allez avoir du beau temps pour les 15 jours qui viennent 
- Qu'est-ce qu'y dit ? 
- Y DIT QU'Y FERA BEAU LA-BAS Le pompiste: 
- Et où habitez vous quand vous n'êtes pas en vacances? 
- On habite Brie-Comte-Robert, répond le vieux 
- Ah ouais?! J'ai connu une fille de Brie-Comte-Robert un jour. Elle ne pouvait pas s'arrêter de parler, et en plus elle était nulle au lit. Vraiment, c'était pas une affaire ! 
La vieille: 
- Qu'est-ce qu'y dit ? 
- Y DIT QU'Y TE CONNAIS BIEN !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Excellent la mouette ! Bravo !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2005)

Ouais, bravo !


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Un gaillard fait la file à la caisse de son supermarché quand il remarque une petite blonde canon qui lui fait signe de la main et lui sourit. Il s'adresse à elle et dit gentiment :
- Excusez-moi, est-ce que je vous connais ?
Elle répond en souriant :
- Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que vous êtes le père d'un de mes petits...
Les souvenirs du gars le renvoient vers la seule et unique fois où il a été infidèle, et il demande :
- Nom d'un chien, ce ne serait pas vous la strip-teaseuse que j'ai niqué sur la table de billard devant tous mes copains lors d'une soirée bien arrosée, pendant que votre amie me flagellait avec un céleri mouillé et me poussait un concombre dans le derrière ?
- Ben non, je suis juste la nouvelle institutrice de votre fils!!!


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a ne fera jamais que 4 ou 5 fois...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne fera jamais que 4 ou 5 fois...








 dsl :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

Vi c'est vrai mais elle est bonne !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2005)

>Un punk entre dans un salon de coiffure et s'assoit à côté d'une
 >religieuse.
 >Après l'avoir dévisagée, il lui demande si elle ne voudrait pas faire
 >l'amour avec lui ! Horrifiée, la soeur se lève et part immédiatement
 >du salon. Le coiffeur témoin de la scène, dit au punk :
 >- si tu veux sérieusement coucher avec elle, je connais un moyen
 >infaillible. Rends-toi au cimetière à minuit et fais-toi passer pour
 >Dieu, elle ne pourra pas résister !
 >- Le punk se déguise en Dieu avec un drap blanc et une barbe. Il se
 >rend donc à minuit au cimetière et voit la soeur en train de prier.
 >Le punk surgit soudain et lui dit :
 >- Je suis Dieu ! Si tu souhaites vraiment que tes prières
 >s'accomplissent, tu dois t'unir à moi en couchant avec moi. Après un moment 
 >de réflexion la soeur répond:
 >- OK mais comme je tiens à rester vierge, faites ça par l'arrière.
 >Alors le punk tout heureux s'occupe de la soeur...puis tout de suite après,
 >très fier de lui, il se relève, enlève le drap et dit en ricanant :
 >- Ah ah ah ! coucou ! je ne suis pas Dieu ! je suis le Punk !!!
 >Alors la soeur enlève son voile et lui dit :
 >- Ah ah ah ! coucou ! je ne suis pas la soeur ! je suis le coiffeur


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est le cousin &#224; D&#233;d&#233; le coiffeur non ?


----------



## z-moon (21 Octobre 2005)

... parce que le Lundi j'ai trop la gueule de bois 

Un type se promène le long d'une rivière,
lorsque soudain il voit un autre type en train de se noyer et de crier : " Help! Help! "
- au lieu d'apprendre l'anglais, t'aurais mieux fait d'apprendre à nager gros malin !!!

et comme je suis chaud là, hop! quelques devinettes sur les Blondes ( contrairement à ce que pensent bons nombres de gens, les blondes intelligentes ça existent ! tenez par exemple Catherine Zeta-Jones ou Monica Belluchi, et j'ai pas pris les plus moches ... )

1) Comment meure un neurone d'une Blonde ?

2) Qu'est ce qu'une Blonde intelligente ?

3) Que dit une Blonde quand elle voit une peau de banane par terre ?

Pour finir et pour pas qu'il y ait de jaloux :
Que dit on d'un homme qui raconte que sa femme est frigide ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

1) Comment meure un neurone d'une Blonde ?
???
2) Qu'est ce qu'une Blonde intelligente ?
Un miracle
3) Que dit une Blonde quand elle voit une peau de banane par terre ?
Ah zut je vais encore tomber


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

En esp&#233;rant qu'elle ne soie pas trop connue et surtout d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e ici:

*Le COURAGE,*

C'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, de voir ta
femme qui t'attend avec un balai en main et lui
demander : "t'es encore en train de nettoyer ou tu
t'envoles quelque part ?"


*Le CULOT,*

C'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, entour&#233; d'un
nuage de parfum, du rouge &#224; l&#232;vres sur les v&#234;tements,
de voir ta femme qui t'attend avec un balai en main,
lui taper sur le cul et dire : "t'&#233;nerves pas, t'es la suivante".


----------



## z-moon (21 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1) Comment meure un neurone d'une Blonde ?
> ???
> 2) Qu'est ce qu'une Blonde intelligente ?
> Un miracle
> ...



2 bonnes réponses sur 3 ! ( je t'accorde la 2ème  )

Solutions :

1) Comment meure un neurone d'une Blonde ?
  > seul 

2) Qu'est ce qu'une blonde intelligente ?
  > un Labrador 

3) Que dit une blonde quand elle voie une peau de banane par terre ?
  > zut, j'vai encore tomber! 


4) Que dit on d'un homme qui raconte que sa femme est frigide
  > que c'est une mauvaise langue


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En espérant qu'elle ne soie pas trop connue et surtout déjà postée ici:


 
Dans la foulée de celle-ci, deux hommes discutent:
"- Je vis un calvaire. A chaque fois que je rentre trop tard du bar, je me fais en...ler par ma femme. Pourtant je fais attention. Je coupe le moteur de la voiture deux rues avant et je termine en la poussant, j'ai un bidon d'huile pour les gonds de la porte, je retire mes chaussures, j'allume pas la lumière, je me déshabille dans une autre pièce... et malgré tout ça, à peine j'ai touché le drap du lit, qu'elle se réveille et me crie dessus.
- Mais tu t'y prends mal! Regarde-moi, quand je rentre je réveille tous les voisins avec mon auto-radio. Je fais un maximum de bruit en freinant, je claque bien la portière. La porte de la maison? Je l'ouvre d'un coup d'pied. J'allume toutes les lumières, mets la chaîne hifi à fond, je monte à la chambre en bousculant un ou deux meubles.  Une fois arrivé, je saute dans le lit, j'attrape ma femme par les fesses et là j'lui dis "Chérie on commence par une p..e ou on attaque directe par une 'tite s..o?" Et là, c'est bizarre... elle dort!"

:rateau:  :rose: :rose:  :rateau: 

A.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

ça c'est une bonne idée, vais tenter le coups ce soir...

...zut je suis plus marié...tant pis j'essaie avec la voisine...quoique...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> et comme je suis chaud là, hop! quelques devinettes sur les Blondes
> 
> ...
> 
> 3) Que dit une Blonde quand elle voit une peau de banane par terre ?



Pisse queue tu semble les aimer, en voici deux autres pour toi, pas sur les blondes en général, mais sur une variété particulière de blonde : la majorette.

(les autres, vous le laissez chercher, hein !)

1) Quelle différence entre une majorette et un neurone ?

2) Quelle différence entre une majorette et un cheval de garde républicain ?

Bon, j'te laisse réfléchir !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

AARPPFFff... je peux répondre à la deuxième ???


----------



## Le_iPodeur (21 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 1) Quelle différence entre une majorette et un neurone ?
> 
> 2) Quelle différence entre une majorette et un cheval de garde républicain ?



1) un neurone

2) le neurone qui empêche la majorette de chier pendant qu'elle défile

sinon : c'est quoi un grain de beauté sur les fesses d'un blonde ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> sinon : c'est quoi un grain de beauté sur les fesses d'un blonde ?



le bouton ON/OFF ?


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> 1) un neurone
> 
> 2) le neurone qui empêche la majorette de chier pendant qu'elle défile
> 
> sinon : c'est quoi un grain de beauté sur les fesses d'un blonde ?





Une tumeur au cerveau


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une tumeur au cerveau




Fallait pas le dire...rhooooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (21 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une tumeur au cerveau



correct ! (style le maillon faible)

comment fait-on pour tuer une blonde ? (2 solutions)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Bon, vu la tournure prise par ce fil, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre les pendules à l'heure : les blondes ne sont pas plus connes que les brunes, la preuve ? Mireille Mathieu (_et encore, quand Johnny Stark lui met les piles_)!


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu la tournure prise par ce fil, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre les pendules à l'heure : les blondes ne sont pas plus connes que les brunes, la preuve ? Mireille Mathieu (_et encore, quand Johnny Stark lui met les piles_)!




Quelle remise en place du fil...suis sur le cul............pascal, pascal, pascal, pascal !!!!!!...bon je vais le faire 77 fois.... wouw...limite orgasme Oxien....        

Xpdr :love:


----------



## garfield (21 Octobre 2005)

Aller une petite pour la soirée! 

Un type est en train de marcher le long de la Seine et il trébuche sur une vieille lampe. Il la ramasse, la frotte et un génie en sort.

Le génie, qui n'a pas l'air ravi, dit : - "Ok, ok. T'es content, tu m'as libéré de la lampe et patati et patata. C'est la quatrième fois ce mois-ci et je commence en avoir ras le bol. Alors tu peux oublier les trois voeux habituels car je ne t'en accorde qu'un"

Le type s'asseoit et pense longuement... Au bout d'un moment, il se décide et demande : "J'ai toujours rêvé d'un voyage à Tahiti, malheureusement j'ai peur de l'avion et j'ai le mal de mer. Pouvez-vous me construire un pont jusqu'à Tahiti, pour que je puisse m'y rendre en voiture ?"

Le génie ne dit rien pendant quelques secondes, puis éclate de rire : " C'est impossible! Pense à ce qu'il faut utiliser pour soutenir un tel pont, pense au béton qu'il faudra faire couler, aux tonnes d'acier... Je suis un génie, OK, mais je ne peux pas faire de miracle.....Il faut tout de même rester dans le domaine du raisonnable..Non, demande-moi autre chose, c'est trop compliqué !"

Le type se remet à réfléchir. Au bout de quelques minutes il trouve autre chose : "J'ai été marié et j'ai divorcé 4 fois. Mes femmes m'ont toujours dit que je ne m'intéressais pas à elles et que j'étais insensible. Alors,ce que je voudrais, c'est... comprendre les femmes. Savoir ce qu'elles ressentent, et ce qu'elles pensent lorsqu'elles sont silencieuses...Savoir pourquoi elles pleurent, ce qu'elles veulent
vraiment dire lorsqu'elles disent non...Pouvoir les rendre heureuses... Bref,comprendre leur psychologie."

Le génie le regarde, puis demande : -"Le pont, tu le veux avec 2 ou 4 voies ?"


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est mon c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;minin qui se r&#233;volte l&#224; !!!!


----------



## garfield (21 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon côté féminin qui se révolte là !!!!



Faut pas s'énerver...c'est une blague!  :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas s'énerver...c'est une blague!  :love:




ok ok je me calme !!!!       :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2005)

Petites et grandes citations...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (22 Octobre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> correct ! (style le maillon faible)
> 
> comment fait-on pour tuer une blonde ? (2 solutions)




solution 1 : mettre un miroir au fond d'une piscine assez profonde

solution 2 : jeter son maquillage dans le vide d'une falaise


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2005)

On rigole, on rigole, mais la plupart des blagues envoyées sont lues ou entendues dans des magazines, émissions "drôles" ou vieilles encyclopédies de l'humour. Je propose que ne soient plus acceptées que les blagues inventées par... vous.

Par exemple, Donald Rumsfeld, quand il a appris l'assassinat de Hariri, premier ministre libanais, ce cher Donald aurait déclaré:"- C'est pas grave, il nous reste Hafifi et Haloulou !"  

A vous


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2005)

1) Quelle est la devise des sod...tes lat....tes?
2) Quelle est l'unité de longueur en Iran?


----------



## yoffy (23 Octobre 2005)

Ouais ! ... de la blague de la semaine , de la blague fraîche quoi !


----------



## Nobody (23 Octobre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> On rigole, on rigole, mais la plupart des blagues envoyées sont lues ou entendues dans des magazines, émissions "drôles" ou vieilles encyclopédies de l'humour. Je propose que ne soient plus acceptées que les blagues inventées par... vous.
> 
> Par exemple, Donald Rumsfeld, quand il a appris l'assassinat de Hariri, premier ministre libanais, ce cher Donald aurait déclaré:"- C'est pas grave, il nous reste Hafifi et Haloulou !"
> 
> A vous


 
Sonny? Tu as un client: prépare tes pinces.


----------



## Philippe (24 Octobre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> On rigole, on rigole, mais la plupart des blagues envoyées sont lues ou entendues dans des magazines, émissions "drôles" ou vieilles encyclopédies de l'humour. Je propose que ne soient plus acceptées que les blagues inventées par... vous.
> Par exemple (...)


Bien vu le coup de la blague perso ! No comment sur l'exemple donné ...
Celle-ci, vous ne risquez pas de la trouver sur le net : c'est une blague que j'ai entendue au Maroc quand j'y habitais (sacré sens de l'humour et de l'autodérision : le Belge apprécie ). J'essaie de la traduire le mieux que je peux mais c'est pas facile, c'est beaucoup plus drôle en dialecte marocain.

Demain c'est vendredi, jour du souk au village voisin et Ahmed va faire le déplacement. Lalla Fatma (son honorable épouse) l'interpelle : "Ya Ahmed, puisque tu descends au souk, n'oublie pas de ramener quelques soutiens-gorge pour ta tendre épouse."
"Wakha Lalla, répond Ahmed, j'y penserai inch'Allah."
Le lendemain, avant de reprendre le bus pour remonter au bled, Ahmed se souvient de la promesse qu'il a faite à son épouse. Il retourne à une échoppe de vêtements et s'adresse au vendeur : "Ya sidi, b'rebbi, j'ai failli oublier et d'ailleurs el'amdoulilah heureusement que j'y repense, tu peux me donner aussi quelques soutiens-gorge pour ma femme."
"Ya Ahmed, je la connais pas ta femme mais si elle est comme la mienne heureusement pour toi que tu t'en es rappelé au bon moment. Qu'est-ce que je te donne comme modèle de soutien-gorge ?"
"Donne-m'en trois ou quatre, b'rebbi."
"Wakha Ahmed, mais quel modèle veux-tu ?"
"Des soutiens-gorge pour ma femme", répond Ahmed.
"Ahmed, donne-moi quelques détails..."
"Sidi je sais pas, ma femme elle m'a juste demandé de lui ramener quelques soutiens-gorge pour elle, qu'est-ce que tu veux savoir de plus ?"
Le vendeur ne sait quoi répondre : "Ta femme, elle a quoi comme genre de... poitrine ?"
"Normale", répond Ahmed, gêné.
"Oui, mais quelle taille ? quelle forme ?" insiste le vendeur encore plus gêné. "Chouf : il y a ici au moins quinze modèles de soutiens-gorge, tous prévu pour des poitrines de tailles et de formes différentes. Si tu veux faire plaisir à ton épouse, tu dois lui trouver un modèle qui lui convienne."
Ahmed commence à comprendre le problème.
"Asma. Les plus grands poètes ont comparé la poitrine des femmes à des fruits merveilleux. Tu dirais quoi, toi ? Qu'ils ressemblent à quoi ? à des poires ? à des pommes ? à des melons ? à des cerises ?"
"Yaaa sidi ! j'ai compris maintenant. B'rebbi, tu m'en donnes quelques-uns qui ressemblent à des poivrons grillés".

   
OK j'y vais...
Oui oui, vite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Nous sommes dans les ann&#233;es 1920, ce jeune l&#233;gionnaire arrive au fort perdu au fond du bled (mais alors, vraiment tout au fond), o&#249; il doit prendre garnison.

Apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; son commandant, et avoir install&#233; ses p&#233;nates dans la chambr&#233;e, il profite de ses derniers instants de quartier libre pour d&#233;couvrir le fort et ses environs. C'est l&#224; qu'il rencontre Ali.

-"Salam, l&#233;gionaire, ti vient juste d'arriver au fort ?"
-"Oui, je suis l&#224; depuis ce matin."
-"Ti sais qu'ici, c'est le d&#233;sert, &#224; part tes coll&#232;gues et moi, il n'y a personne, et surtout pas de femmes !"
-"Oui, j'ai vu &#231;a, mais je peux tenir, ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas !".
-"Ils disent tous &#231;a, &#233;coute Ali, ti vas tenir un moment, et quand ti tiendra plus, ti viens voir Ali, il ti donne la solution !".

Les semaines passent, et effectivement, il devient de plus en plus dur de tenir, jusqu'au jour o&#249; notre l&#233;gionnaire, finalement, ne tiens plus, et retourne voir Ali.

-"Ci simple, ti me donne quinze marav&#233;dis, et ti prends la chamelle, la bas, dans l'&#233;table !"

Notre jeune ami reste interloqu&#233;, mais la pression est trop forte, il donne &#224; Ali ses quinze marav&#233;dis, et se rend &#224; l'&#233;table, o&#249;, sans plus de pr&#233;liminaires, il entreprend de besogner la chamelle.

Quelques instants apr&#232;s, Ali entre &#224; son tour, et le d&#233;couvre ainsi, en pleine action :

-"Mais non, ti a rien compris, mon zami, ci pas comme &#231;a qu'il faut faire ... ti montes sur la chamelle, et elle ti emm&#232;ne au bordel !"


----------



## lalsaco (24 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu le coup de la blague perso ! No comment sur l'exemple donné ...
> Celle-ci, vous ne risquez pas de la trouver sur le net : c'est une blague que j'ai entendue au Maroc quand j'y habitais (sacré sens de l'humour et de l'autodérision : le Belge apprécie ). J'essaie de la traduire le mieux que je peux mais c'est pas facile, c'est beaucoup plus drôle en dialecte marocain.
> 
> Demain c'est vendredi, jour du souk au village voisin et Ahmed va faire le déplacement. Lalla Fatma (son honorable épouse) l'interpelle : "Ya Ahmed, puisque tu descends au souk, n'oublie pas de ramener quelques soutiens-gorge pour ta tendre épouse."
> ...


 
Je connaissais une autre version où la dame avais des seins de la taille d'un oeuf.


Mais brouillés les oeufs, hein...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu la tournure prise par ce fil, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre les pendules à l'heure : les blondes ne sont pas plus connes que les brunes, la preuve ? Mireille Mathieu (_et encore, quand Johnny Stark lui met les piles_)!




Comme disait Coluche "drame de la vie des stars: Mireille Matthieu aessayé de se suicider, la balle ricoche encore..."


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes dans les années 1920, ce jeune légionnaire arrive au fort perdu au fond du bled (mais alors, vraiment tout au fond), où il doit prendre garnison.
> 
> Après s'être présenté à son commandant, et avoir installé ses pénates dans la chambrée, il profite de ses derniers instants de quartier libre pour découvrir le fort et ses environs. C'est là qu'il rencontre Ali.
> 
> ...





Bravo!!     :love:


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Coluche "drame de la vie des stars: Mireille Matthieu aessayé de se suicider, la balle ricoche encore..."


Trop fort Fab' !!!


----------



## z-moon (24 Octobre 2005)

... parce que, euh ... ben ... on est lendi! ( ça tombe vÂchement bien  )

Le poisson pas frai, c'est déjà dur à avaler ...  mais à vÔmir... :affraid: :sick:

  et c'est pareil avec les endives cuites, et cela, même quand elles sont fraîches!

Deubeule !


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

Cela se passe dans un service de g&#233;riatrie :

Une infirmi&#232;re dit &#224; sa coll&#232;gue : Poussez, poussez, l'escarre, Paulette !


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Il y a quelques jours, on discutait tranquillement quand un de mes copains s'est exclame: "Hé! Les gars, j'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait des hormones femelles dans la bière!!!!" Comme on aime bien les expériences scientifiques, on a décidé de tous boire une dizaine de bières pour vérifier ses dires... Au bout de dix bières : nous avions tous pris du poids nous parlions beaucoup pour ne rien dire nous ne pouvions plus conduire correctement il nous était impossible de tenir un raisonnement simple nous refusions obstinément de reconnaitre que nous avions tort même lorsque cela était évident et pour couronner le tout, on allait pisser toutes les cinq minutes.Nous pensons aujourd'hui qu'il est inutile de pousser les tests plus loin... Il y a bien des hormones femelles dans la biere!!!


Attention, à consommer avec modération!


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Encore une petite pour la route! 

C'est l'histoire d'une mère qui a trois filles encore vierges.
 Elles allaient toutes se marier dans les mois à venir.
Parce que maman était légèrement inquiète à propos de leur première expérience sexuelle, elle leur a fait promettre d'envoyer une carte postale de leur voyage de noces avec un petit commentaire sur leur première nuit de noces.
La première fille envoya donc sa carte postale avec un seul mot dessus: MAXWELL HOUSE
La mère fut un peu intriguée et alla se faire un café. En sortant le pot de Maxwell House, elle aperçut le slogan: "Bon jusqu'à la dernière goutte.".
Maman rougit un peu, mais était contente pour sa fille.

La deuxième fille envoya à son tour une carte postale. Il n'y avait qu'un mot: BENSON & HEDGES.
Elle se rua sur le paquet de cigarettes de son mari et vit le slogan: "Extra Long-King Size".
Maman fut très gênée (mais aussi un peu jalouse).
Au bout de plusieurs semaines, la troisième fille envoya sa carte postale avec le mot: BRITISH AIRWAYS
Il était temps, Maman commençait à désespérer. Elle fonça à l'agence de voyage la plus proche et demanda une brochure sur British Airways.
La publicité disait: "Trois fois par jour, sept jours par semaine  et dans les deux sens".
Et la Maman s'évanouit...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2005)

Un type va pour la première fois en visite chez les parents de sa copine. Il veut faire bonne impression mais le Chili Con Carne de la veille fait des siennes et ses intestins le rappellent à son bon souvenir toutes les cinq minutes. Notre héros est le centre d'intérêt de la famille entière et fait plutôt bonne impression, seulement voila qu'un gaz s'annonce et la douleur est telle qu'il ne peut qu'adopter la solution d'urgence : le contrôle absolu de ses abdominaux et de ses muscles fessiers pour en claquer un silencieux dans les coussins du fauteuil. Ouf Mission accomplie... Mais voila que flotte autour de lui une sorte d'aura qui n'augure rien de bon pour son avenir de gendre potentiel pour au moins les dix prochaines années. Le maître des lieux ne peut faire autrement que de remarquer l'odeur nauséabonde qui se répand dans la pièce et hurle:
* MEDOR !!
Effectivement repose au pied du prétendant un chien répondant au doux nom de Médor, " Ouf c'est lui qui prend ! " souffle notre héros soulagé. Il se dit qu'après tout puisque c'est le chien qui prend autant en profiter d'autant plus que le suivant s'annonce féroce. En virtuose, le second est lâché avec autant de discrétion que le premier et l'odeur se fait de plus en plus présente.
* MEDOR !!! Gueule le père.
Et va pour le troisième se dit le type.
Le père se lève et hurle:
" MEDOR TIRE TOI DE LA, CE TYPE VA TE CHIER DESSUS "


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2005)

Dieu dit à Adam: 
- J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi Adam! 
- Dites-moi la bonne d'abord... 
- Je vais te donner un sexe et un cerveau. Comme ça, tu auras beaucoup de plaisir et beaucoup de raisonnement. 
- Et la mauvaise nouvelle? 
- C'est que ta pression sanguine ne te permettra de faire fonctionner qu'un seul des deux organes à la fois...


----------



## z-moon (25 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Attention, à consommer avec modération!



:love: :love: :love: DE LA KWAAAAAAAK !!! :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: DE LA KWAAAAAAAK !!! :love: :love: :love:​



Une très bonne bière c'est vrai!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Une m&#232;re &#224; son fils :

"Gr&#233;gory arr&#234;te de tourner en rond...
Gr&#233;gory arr&#234;te de tourner en rond j'te dis c'est aga&#231;ant !
Gr&#233;gory arr&#234;te de tourner en rond ou j'te cloue l'autre pieds !"


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Et une sur les belges, &#231;a faisait longtemps... 

Pour savoir comment occuper un belge, lire la ligne ci-dessous
Pour savoir comment occuper un belge, lire la ligne ci-dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Une derniere pour ce soir : 

ne m&#232;re sort avec son tout jeune fils et rencontre en chemin une de ses amies fort jolie.
"Gr&#233;gory," ordonne la m&#232;re, "embrasse la dame."
"Non maman"
"Enfin Gr&#233;gory, ob&#233;is c'est un ordre!"
"J'ai dit non maman!"
"Mais ne fais pas ta mauvaise t&#234;te! Pourquoi ne veux-tu pas embrasser la dame?"
"Parce que papa a essay&#233; hier et il a re&#231;u une paire de gifles!"


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Octobre 2005)

Une blonde est  avec son copain dans une voiture gar&#233;e dans un lieu &#224; l'abri des regards indiscrets.

Ca fait une heure qu'ils se roulent des patins lorsque le gar&#231;on propose &#224; la blonde "tu ne veux pas aller sur la banquette arri&#232;re?"
La blonde fait la moue et refuse l'invitation

Le gar&#231;on, courtois,ne brusque pas les choses ... et voil&#224; les deux amoureux repartis de plus belle dans des pelles pas possibles

Au bout d'un moment , le gar&#231;on r&#233;it&#232;re sa proposition "alors,tu ne veux pas aller sur la banquette arri&#232;re?"
La Blonde ne semble d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas d'accord et refuse &#224; nouveau l'invitation

Le gar&#231;on ne comprend pas ... tout se passe bien entre eux et il ne voit pas pourquoi elle s'obstine &#224; refuser?
Finallement il lui demande ... "mais pourquoi tu ne veux pas aller sur la banquette arri&#232;re?"

Alors la blonde lui r&#233;pond ..... "parce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester avec toi!"


 :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

pas mal celle l&#224;


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2005)

Mais on est mardi là?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Oui, pourquoi


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi


Parce que la blague du lundi c'est le lundi....
Mais bon, on va dire qu'il y a dérrogation alors.


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

Ben tu sais bien qu'ici on fait la semaine des 7 lundis...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais bien qu'ici on fait la semaine des 7 lundis...


Y a bien la semaine des 4 jeudis ... alors nous on a bien le droit d'avoir celle des 4 lundis .. na!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Pis dans le maussade contexte actuel, &#231;a va toujours "comme un lundi", alors ... :rateau:

EDIT : Une anecdote que je viens de trouver en cherchant autre chose :

Le g&#233;n&#233;ral de Gaulle aurait avou&#233;, lors d'un conseil des ministres en 1960 : "Messieurs, hier j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; l'Op&#233;ra avec le pr&#233;sident Khrouchtchev. Et savez-vous ce qui m'est arriv&#233; l&#224;-bas ? J'ai rencontr&#233; M. Zitrone. Eh bien, il m'a reconnu..." 

Mignonne, non ?


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2005)

Ici Guy lux !!!
A vous cognac jay !


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Une anecdote que je viens de trouver en cherchant autre chose :
> 
> Le général de Gaulle aurait avoué, lors d'un conseil des ministres en 1960 : "Messieurs, hier j'ai été à l'Opéra avec le président Khrouchtchev. Et savez-vous ce qui m'est arrivé là-bas ? J'ai rencontré M. Zitrone. Eh bien, il m'a reconnu..."
> 
> Mignonne, non ?



C'était un prince-sans-rire !


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Octobre 2005)

Entendue ce matin à la radio : 

"Kronenbourg à la poste, chronopost à la bourre" . :rateau:


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le général de Gaulle aurait avoué, lors d'un conseil des ministres en 1960 : "Messieurs, hier j'ai été à l'Opéra avec le président Khrouchtchev. Et savez-vous ce qui m'est arrivé là-bas ? J'ai rencontré M. Zitrone. Eh bien, il m'a reconnu..."
> 
> Mignonne, non ?



Le même, à l'opéra, sans Khrouchtchev, mais avec Pompidou.
Celui ci, un peu servile, avait l'habitude d'aller aux toilettes en même temps que le Général, histoire de pouvoir lui dire deux mots en tête à tête et de passer pour un intime.
Dans les toilettes du Palais Garnier, (je connais pas mais ça doit être grand, tape à l'oeil, marbre et dorures ?) les deux hommes sont côte à côte et un silence géné s'installe.

Pompidou, histoire de dire : - Belle pièce, mon général...

De Gaulle, impassible : - Pompidou, regardez devant vous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Le même, à l'opéra, sans Khrouchtchev, mais avec Pompidou.
> Celui ci, un peu servile, avait l'habitude d'aller aux toilettes en même temps que le Général, histoire de pouvoir lui dire deux mots en tête à tête et de passer pour un intime.
> Dans les toilettes du Palais Garnier, (je connais pas mais ça doit être grand, tape à l'oeil, marbre et dorures ?) les deux hommes sont côte à côte et un silence géné s'installe.
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un à déjà posté ça hier ou avant hier :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'était un prince-sans-rire !



Nan, je ne crois pas, du moins sur ce coup, le général, en 1960, n'avait pas encore bien conscience de sa célébrité, d'après certains de ses proches.


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Le même, à l'opéra, sans Khrouchtchev, mais avec Pompidou.
> Celui ci, un peu servile, avait l'habitude d'aller aux toilettes en même temps que le Général, histoire de pouvoir lui dire deux mots en tête à tête et de passer pour un intime.
> Dans les toilettes du Palais Garnier, (je connais pas mais ça doit être grand, tape à l'oeil, marbre et dorures ?) les deux hommes sont côte à côte et un silence géné s'installe.
> 
> ...




Excellente !


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à déjà posté ça hier ou avant hier :mouais:




Ah ben désolé, pas vu... 

Ceci dit, le Général est inusable et inépuisable...

Après les accords d'Évian; il fallait ré-installer en France tous les pieds noirs. Les différentes régions sont sollicitées, et la Nouvelle Calédonie refuse de faire un effort. 
Le Général, furieux, à un ministre : 

- La Nouvelle Calédonie ? : une bande de terre peuplée par une bande de cons !


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je ne crois pas, du moins sur ce coup, le général, en 1960, n'avait pas encore bien conscience de sa célébrité, d'après certains de ses proches.



euh ! De Gaulle s'est toujours pris pour la France


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien la semaine des 4 jeudis ... alors nous on a bien le droit d'avoir celle des 4 lundis .. na!



je préfèrerais la semainde des 4 dimanches


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> euh ! De Gaulle s'est toujours pris pour la France



Oui, en partie, du moins, mais je parlais de sa célébrité physique, il n'était pas encore bien conscient que tout le monde le reconnaissait au premier coup d'½il.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> a priori c'est pas bu :


Tu as lu les 77 pages  :affraid:
Sinon, ta blague :


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> a priori c'est pas bu :
> 
> Un camionneur s'arrête à un feu rouge, une blonde le rattrape.
> Elle sort de son auto en courant vers le camion et frappe sur la porte.
> ...




déjà bu...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

pas mal


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2005)

C'est Nico qui rencontre Catherine qui lui plait pas mal. Il la drague
et ils finissent par faire une sortie ensemble un soir.
Le gars, pour ne pas louper son coup et conclure le soir même
décide d'inviter la fille dans un bon resto.
Ils s'installent, le serveur arrive et demande s'ils veulent un apéro.
Catherine prend un cocktail maison.
Nico regarde discrètement la carte et voit déjà 10 euros pour le
cocktail, il se dit :

"C'est cher mais si je veux pas louper mon coup, il faut y mettre le
prix."

Le serveur prend la commande et demande ce que chacun désire en
entrée...
Catherine choisit des canapés de caviar sur leur lit de saumon frais.
Là encore, après avoir consulte la carte, Nico se dit :

"Merde, 20 euros pour une entrée ! Mais bon, après ça, c'est sûr que
ce soir je pourrai faire mon affaire."

Pour le plat principal, elle choisit du chevreuil avec sa
sauce chasseur accompagné d'une salade complète.
Nico commence à avoir des sueurs froides en voyant que le plat coûte
60 euros mais il se remotive en se disant que au moins, après ça, elle
n'aura plus faim et qu'il est sûr de concrétiser le soir même.
Arrive le moment de commander le dessert et Catherine demande
un assortiment de desserts.
C'est l'horreur, ça coûte encore la peau du cul et le pauvre Nico n'en
revient pas.
Il se dit :

"Toi ma cocotte, tu passeras plusieurs fois à la casserole ce soir !"

Mais quand même intrigué par son appétit, il demande à Catherine d'une
manière très habile

- Et vous avez tout le temps autant d'appétit ?
- Non, seulement quand j'ai mes règles...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est Nico qui rencontre Catherine qui lui plait pas mal. Il la drague
> 
> 
> - Et vous avez tout le temps autant d'appétit ?
> - Non, seulement quand j'ai mes règles...


  :love:


----------



## tornade13 (26 Octobre 2005)

Cela ce passe dans une tribu indig&#232;ne en Afrique
Lors de la venu au monde du dernier b&#233;b&#233; de la tribu, comme le veut la tradition, le sorcier est convi&#233; a assist&#233; a la naissance.

Mais la "SACRIL&#200;GE!!!!" s'exclame le sorcier.... en effet l'enfant qui vient de na&#238;tre est blanc ???
Le sorcier pas dupe!!! se doute bien de ce qui s'est pass&#233;, en effet le seul blanc a vivre dans la tribu est le p&#232;re Yvan.

Le sorcier bien remont&#233; se rend dans la case du P&#232;re Yvan pour tirer les choses au clair.

Dite donc P&#232;re Yvan! le dernier n&#233; de la tribu est BLANC vous trouver pas que c'est anormal vu que vous &#234;tes le seul Blanc?? Avouez que vous avez couch&#233; avec une fille du village !!!

Le p&#232;re un peu g&#234;n&#233; se l&#232;ve et sort de la case pour s'expliquer.

Ne vous m&#233;prenez pas Sorcier ! c'est la nature, c'est le hasard c'est tout....
Regardez par exemple ces moutons las-bas ! ils sont tous blanc... sauf un qui est tout noir, vous voyez c'est la nature qui est faite ainsi.

Le sorcier s'approche du P&#232;re et dit: Bon OK je dis rien pour l'enfant mais vous dites rien pour le mouton. 






--------------------------------------------
Bon si j'ai pas de coup de boule apr&#232;s &#231;a


----------



## Philippe (26 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Le sorcier bien remonté se rend dans la case du Père Yvan pour tirer les choses au clair.


Yeah ! Pour tirer les choses au clair   !


----------



## tornade13 (26 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Yeah ! Pour tirer les choses au clair   !



[mode:Coluche] Non Non c'est pas la, c'est pas la [/Coluche]


----------



## yoffy (26 Octobre 2005)

Dans le cockpit d'un avion , duquel vient de sortir une magnifique h&#244;tesse , le commandant s'adresse &#224; ses coll&#232;gues et fi&#232;rement leur d&#233;clare : 
-"vous avez vu son collier ... et bien c'est moi qui lui ait offert !"
Et le pilote ajoute :
-"son bracelet , ... et bien c'est moi !"
Un steward qui venait d'entrer les arr&#234;te pour leur dire :
-"H&#233; , les gars , vous avez vu sous ses yeux , les cernes , et bien &#231;a ... c'est moi !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

Lors de ce mariage, en Angleterre, un groupe de cousins de la mari&#233;e discutent de leurs cadeaux de mariage :

- cousin Philip, de Londres "Indeed, j'ai offert un service &#224; th&#233; pour 12 personnes"
- cousin John, de Coventry "Yes, old chap, moi, j'ai offert un service &#224; caf&#233; pour 24 personnes !"
- cousin william, de Gloucester "how, moi, j'ai offert un service &#224; dessert pour 36 personnes !"
- cousin Donald, d'Edimbourg "Gentlemen, moi, j'ai offert une pince &#224; sucre pour 200 personnes !"


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> où ?????? :rateau: :hein:



dans ton ©....


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Attends moi, j'arrive


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2005)

Pour vous.  

C'est le jour o&#249; Jane a rencontr&#233; Tarzan dans la jungle. Elle s'est
sentie aussit&#244;t tr&#232;s attir&#233;e par son c&#244;t&#233; sauvage et bestial.
Alors qu'ils faisaient connaissance, elle lui demande comment, &#233;tant le
seul humain de toute la jungle, il fait pour le s..e.
Tarzan, intrigu&#233;, r&#233;pond :
- "Quoi &#234;tre s..e ?"
Jane lui donne quelques explications verbales.
Pour toute r&#233;ponse, Tarzan &#233;ructe :
- "Ah ! Moi habitude utiliser trou dans arbre."
Jane est horrifi&#233;e.
- "Mais Tarzan tu te trompes. Ce n'est pas un arbre qu'il faut
utiliser... Je te montre."
Et, m&#234;lant le geste &#224; la parole, elle enl&#232;ve rapidement tous ses
v&#234;tements, se couche par terre, &#233;carte les jambes et en pointant
l'endroit ad&#233;quat :
- "Ici Tarzan. Il faut mettre ton s..e ici."
Tarzan &#244;te alors son pagne, s'avance vers Jane et lui donne un &#233;norme
coup de pied dans l'endroit en question.
Jane se tord de douleur et apr&#232;s un bon moment, encore interloqu&#233;e, lui
demande :
- "HHHAAAGGGRR... Mais pourquoi m'as-tu fait &#231;a ???"
- "Tarzan toujours v&#233;rifier si pas abeilles..."


Je sors, je sors...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s bonne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

C'est le jour o&#249; Jane a rencontr&#233; Tarzan dans la jungle. Elle s'est
sentie aussit&#244;t tr&#232;s attir&#233;e par son c&#244;t&#233; sauvage et bestial.
Alors qu'ils faisaient connaissance, elle lui demande comment, &#233;tant le
seul humain de toute la jungle, il fait pour le s..e.
Tarzan, intrigu&#233;, r&#233;pond :
- "Quoi &#234;tre s..e ?"
Jane lui donne quelques explications verbales.
Pour toute r&#233;ponse, Tarzan &#233;ructe :
- "Ah ! Moi habitude utiliser trou dans arbre."
Jane est horrifi&#233;e.
- "Mais Tarzan tu te trompes. Ce n'est pas un arbre qu'il faut
utiliser... Je te montre."
Et, m&#234;lant le geste &#224; la parole, elle enl&#232;ve rapidement tous ses
v&#234;tements, se couche par terre, &#233;carte les jambes et en pointant
l'endroit ad&#233;quat :
- "Ici Tarzan. Il faut mettre ton s..e ici."
Tarzan &#244;te alors son pagne, s'avance vers Jane et tente de lui enfoncer son sexe entre les seins.
-"Mais non Tarzan, pas ici, plus bas, o&#249; je t'ai montr&#233; !"
-"Non ! Tarzan homme fort ! Tarzan faire son trou lui m&#234;me!'


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2005)

La variation est vraiment très bonne.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Ouep    Allez un point partout, balle au centre !!!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (27 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est Nico qui rencontre Catherine qui lui plait pas mal.
> [...]
> - Non, seulement quand j'ai mes règles...




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.
:love:


----------



## al02 (27 Octobre 2005)

Une bonne histoire en caméra cachée !!
  :love:


----------



## yoffy (27 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne histoire en caméra cachée !!
> :love:


    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Reprise d'un autre forum, mais je trouve vraiement  : 

Pourquoi les blondes ne font elles jamais de gla&#231;ons ?
- Parce qu'elles n'arrivent pas &#224; se rappeler de cette satan&#233;e recette.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Reprise d'un autre forum, mais je trouve vraiement  :
> 
> Pourquoi les blondes ne font elles jamais de glaçons ?
> - Parce qu'elles n'arrivent pas à se rappeler de cette satanée recette.



déjà bu 2 fois au moins

mais sinon elle reste excellente


----------



## Chamyky (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ...cette satanée recette...



A propos, quelqu'un pourrait-il me la rappeler ? Je l'ai oubliée... :rose: :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Fluocaril (28 Octobre 2005)

Deux mineurs, un Français et un Belge, descendent dans l'ascenseur d'un puits de mine. Le Français ouvre un Thermos et se sert du café. Le Belge le regarde et lui dit : 
- C'est quoi ça ? 
Pour rigoler, le Français lui répond : 
- C'est une capote ! 
- C'est génial ! Ca garde le café au chaud ! 

A la fin de la journée, le Belge va dans une pharmacie. Il entre et demande une capote à la pharmacienne. Celle-ci lui demande : 
- Quelle taille ? 
- Une capote pouvant contenir au moins deux litres. 

La pharmacienne étonnée lui réplique : 
- Mais comment ça ? 
- Ben oui, je reste quatre heures au fond du trou !


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2005)

Une petite souris cherche sa nourriture dans un bar et marche dans une flaque de whisky&#8230;.elle goûte et trouve ce breuvage très à son goût.
Et complètement bourrée elle identifie le buveur et décide de l&#8217;adopter, elle se terre dans le revers de jambe du pantalon de l&#8217;amateur de whisky.
Le gars complètement paf sort du bar vers 4 heure du matin et titube parmi les poubelles (jour de ramassage) et produit un tintamarre d&#8217;enfer.
Une fenêtre s&#8217;éclaire au troisième étage et un mec furax engueule le pochard.
Celui-ci riposte.
Ta gueule c&#8230;ard si t&#8217;es pas content descend &#8230;&#8230;.descend &#8230;&#8230;.j&#8217;te la casserai ta g&#8230;.de c&#8230;.
Et si t&#8217;as peur descend avec tes copains&#8230;&#8230;j&#8217;leur f&#8217;rai la tête au carré.

La petite souris saute sur le macadam et dit&#8230;&#8230;.Et amène ton chat !


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2005)

Elle arpente le bitume près de Pigalle&#8230;.Elle croise un mec&#8230; &#8230;.Tu viens chéri ?
Lui- Ma puce tu es bien jolie, tu as l&#8217;air fraîche mais trop jeune pour me faire ce qu&#8217;on m&#8217;a fait  à Marrakech.
Mon petit gars, j&#8217;suis une vraie pro&#8230;..j&#8217;en ai vu des mecs de toutes nationalités et de toutes couleurs&#8230;&#8230;J&#8217;ai de l&#8217;expérience.
P&#8217;tet, mais tu ne me feras pas ce qu&#8217;elle m&#8217;a fait a Mar&#8230;.Elle l&#8217;interrompt&#8230; &#8230;.Mais tu m&#8217;emmerdes qu&#8217;est ce qu&#8217;on ta fait là bas ?

Crédit.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

4 h du matin. Un motard fêtard rentre au domicile conjugal un peu torché.
- Put...., elle va encore m'engueuler, je vais me faire un jus de citron pour masquer l'odeur d'alcool...

Le matin, sa femme l'engueule quand même :
- T'as encore bu comme un trou hier ! T'es rentré pochtronné !

- Meuh non, comment peux-tu dire ça ?

- Et le canari, écrasé sur le presse-citron, il s'est suicidé ?

Je sors, je sors...


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> 4 h du matin. Un motard fêtard rentre au domicile conjugal un peu torché.
> - Put...., elle va encore m'engueuler, je vais me faire un jus de citron pour masquer l'odeur d'alcool...
> 
> Le matin, sa femme l'engueule quand même :
> ...



Déjà bu.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu.




Désolé... :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (29 Octobre 2005)

C'est une blonde qui entre dans une bibliothèque de demande à voix haute:
"Bonjour Madame, je voudrais un double Cheese Burger, une grande frite et un Coca, s'il vous plaît".

La bibliothécaire la regarde et lui répond:
"Mais Madame, vous êtes dans une bibliothèque."

La blonde embêtée lui dit alors à voix basse:

"Je voudrais un double Cheese Burger, une grande frite et un Coca, s'il vous plaît"

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2005)

Un gosse joue au train éléctrique, chez lui dans le salon, sous l'oeil attendri de sa mère...

- "Tchou tchou.... Frshhhhhhhhhhh... Marseille, Marseille! deux minutes d'arrêt... Tous les fils de p... descendent!
La mère se retourne horrifiée vers son rejeton : 
- Mais enfin, Kévin! C'est très malpoli, ce que tu viens de dire! Surveille ton langage!
Le gosse reprend calmement son jeu...
- Tschfffffffff.... Valence, valence! Cinq minutes d'arrêt... Tous les gros c... descendent!
- Kéviiiiiiiiiiin!!!! Arrête toi de parler ainsi ou maman va devoir te punir!
Sans lever la tête, kévin refait faire un tour à son train avant de le stopper à nouveau...
- Sfrshhhhhhhh... Lyon, Lyon! Trois minutes d'arrêt...
La mère dresse l'oreille...
- Tous les enc... descendent!
Kééééééévin! C'en est trop! Puisque tu ne veux pas comprendre ce que t'a dit maman ; file dans ta chambre!!!
Le gniard s'éxécute sans rien dire...
Au bout d'ue heure, la mère est prise de remords et va dans la chambre de son petit...
- Bien! j'éspère que tu a compris, maintenant. Tu peux retourner jouer si tu es sage...
Junior reprend sa simulation férrovière, comme si de rien n'était...
- Tchou tchouuuuuuu... Frshhhhhhhh... Paris Paris! Terminus ; tout le monde descend...
La mère paraît satisfaite et tourne un regard attendri vers son Kévin...
- Désolé pour ce retard d'une heure, à cause d'une grosse connasse!!!




Quel sale petit enfoiré, ce Kévin... :love:


----------



## garfield (29 Octobre 2005)

Hello &#224; tous! 

Voila un petit mail &#224; propos d'une r&#233;clamation sur un logiciel informatique... 


Monsieur,

Il y a un an et demi j'ai chang&#233; ma version Fianc&#233;e 7.0 par la Version
&#201;pouse 1.0 et j'ai observ&#233; que le programme a lanc&#233; une application
inattendue appel&#233;e B&#233;b&#233; 1.0 qui prend beaucoup d'espace dans mon disque dur.

Dans la notice, cette application n'&#233;tait pas mentionn&#233;e. D'autre part, Epouse
1.0 s'auto-installe dans tous les autres programmes, et se lance
automatiquement d&#232;s que j'ouvre n'importe quelle autre application,
parasitant l'ex&#233;cution de celle-ci. Des applications telles que
Bi&#232;re-Entre-Copains 10.3 ou V&#233;lo-Du-Dimanche-Matin 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus.

De plus, de temps en temps se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appel&#233;
Belle-m&#232;re 1.0 lequel, soit plante le syst&#232;me, soit fait que &#201;pouse 1.0 se
comporte de mani&#232;re totalement inattendue. Je n'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;sinstaller ce
programme et ceci est tr&#232;s irritant, surtout lorsque j'essaye d'ex&#233;cuter
l'application Dimanche-C&#226;lin 3.0, il semblerait que certaines
fonctionnalit&#233;s aient des bugs, comme par exemple la commande
C:\Petite_pipe_du_samedi.app ne s'active plus.

J'envisage de revenir au programme que j'avais avant (Fianc&#233;e 7.0) mais le
processus de d&#233;sinstallation d' &#201;pouse 1.0 me semble fort complexe et je ne
mesure pas encore bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres
applications comme B&#233;b&#233; 1.0, qui je l'avoue est tr&#232;s convivial.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Un utilisateur d&#233;moralis&#233;.


___________________________________________________
R&#201;PONSE

Cher Utilisateur :

Votre plainte est tr&#232;s fr&#233;quente parmi les utilisateurs, mais elle est due
la plupart du temps &#224; une erreur de conception de base. Beaucoup
d'utilisateurs passent de n'importe quelle version de Fianc&#233;e X.0 &#224; &#201;pouse
1.0 avec l'id&#233;e fausse que &#201;pouse 1.0 n'est qu'un programme d'utilitaires et
de divertissement.

Cependant, &#201;pouse 1.0 est bien plus que &#231;a : il s'agit d'un SYST&#200;ME
D'EXPLOITATION COMPLET, cr&#233;&#233; pour contr&#244;ler et g&#233;rer TOUTES vos
applications.

M&#234;me probl&#232;me avec Belle-m&#232;re X.0. Ces programmes sont d'anciennes
g&#233;n&#233;rations, desquels d&#233;rive &#201;pouse X.0 et entra&#238;nent souvent des probl&#232;mes
de compatibilit&#233;. Avec un peu de chance, ils finissent par &#234;tre victime d'un
virus et disparaissent au bout de plusieurs ann&#233;es.

&#201;vitez aussi l'utilisation excessive des touches ESC ou SUPPR, car vous
devrez ensuite utiliser la commande : C:\faire_des_excuses.app/fleurs/all
pour que le programme fonctionne normalement.
&#201;pouse 1.0 est un programme assez int&#233;ressant, mais qui peut g&#233;n&#233;rer un co&#251;t
&#233;lev&#233;, s'il est mal utilis&#233;. Je vous conseille d'installer un software
additionnel pour am&#233;liorer la rentabilit&#233; d' &#201;pouse 1.0. comme Leures 5.0,
Bijoux 2.3, ou bien S&#233;jour-Au-ClubMed 3.2. Vous pouvez aussi vous servir de
Ouimonamour 8.0 ou bien de Tuasraisonmach&#233;rie 14.7. Vous pouvez les
t&#233;l&#233;charger sur Internet gratuitement &#224; la diff&#233;rence des autres softwares
tr&#232;s couteux et leurs r&#233;sultats sont assez satisfaisants.

ATTENTION : n'installez jamais Secr&#233;tairenminijupe 3.3 ou Petiteamie 1.1.
Ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas dans l'univers d' &#201;pouse 1.0 et
pourraient causer des dommages irr&#233;versibles dans le syst&#232;me.

Quant &#224; la fonctionnalit&#233; C:\Petite_pipe_du_samedi.app, elle ne s'activera
qu'apr&#232;s l'ex&#233;cution d'autres commandes comme C:\Collier_en_diamant.app ou
C:\souper_au_resto.app.

Cordialement :

le SAV informatique


   

J'esp&#232;re que vous avez aim&#233;!


----------



## tornade13 (29 Octobre 2005)

Ben voila d'où viennent mes problèmes, je vais suivre ces explication a la lettres..  

Et je confirme que le programme (belle mère) est bien un Virus  

Bon allez je file ma femme arrive   non j'ai pas peur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

A store that sells husbands has just opened where a woman 
>>>may go to choose a husband from among many men. The 
>>>store is composed of 6 floors, and the men increase in positive 
>>>attributes as the shopper ascends the flights. 
>>> 
>>>There is, however, a catch. As you open the door to any floor 
>>>you may choose a man from that floor, but if you go up a floor, 
>>>you cannot go back down except to exit the building. 
>>> 
>>>So a woman goes to the shopping center to find a husband. 
>>>On the first floor the sign on the door reads: 
>>> 
>>>Floor 1 - These men have jobs. 
>>>The woman reads the sign and says to herself, "Well, that's 
>>>better than my last boyfriend, but I wonder 
what's further up?" 
>>>So up she goes. 
>>> 
>>>The second floor sign reads: 
>>>Floor 2 - These men have jobs and love kids. 
>>>The woman remarks to herself, "That's great, but I wonder 
>>>what's further up?" And up she goes again. 
>>> 
>>>The third floor sign reads: 
>>>Floor 3 - T! hese men have jobs, love kids and are extremely 
>>>good looking."Hmmm, better" she says. "But I wonder what's 
>>>upstairs?" 
>>> 
>>>The fourth floor sign reads: 
>>>Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love kids, are extremely good 
>>>looking and help with the housework. 
>>>"Wow!" exclaims the woman, "very tempting. BUT, there must 
>>>be more further up!" And again she heads up another 
flight. 
>>> 
>>>The fifth floor sign reads: 
>>>Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love kids, are extremely good 
>>>looking, help with the housework and have a strong romantic 
>>>streak."Oh, mercy me! But just think... what must be awaiting me 
>>>further on?" 
>>> 
>>>So up to the sixth floor she goes. 
>>>The sixth floor sign reads: 
>>>Floor 6 - You are visitor 3,456,789,012 to this floor. There are 
>>>no 
>>>men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that 
>>>women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at 
>>>Husband Mart and have a nice day.


----------



## garfield (29 Octobre 2005)

Mig leder en ormblick, stel, grym --
stirrar mig till m&#246;tes ur det fj&#228;rmaste fj&#228;rran,
styr mina steg i det n&#228;rmaste n&#228;ra,
h&#229;ller mig f&#229;ngen i kuvande skr&#228;msel,
binder viljan...

Vem gav ormen hans fruktansv&#228;rda sk&#246;nhet,
avgrunden dragning,
d&#246;den s&#246;tma?
Vem gav fasan den &#246;desdigra ljuvlighet,
som lockar lik en m&#246;rkare lycka?

Kanske d&#228;r bortom, vid de eviga k&#228;llorna,
d&#228;r sl&#246;jorna faller,
m&#246;ter mig F&#246;rd&#228;rvaren i annan gestalt.
&#196;r du Guds skugga, du onde?
Guds nattlige tvillingbroder?   

Courte mais marrante...hein Kasparov!


----------



## al02 (29 Octobre 2005)

N'oublions pas que nous sommes présentement sur un forum belge, nous devons donc nous exprimer en français, une fois !


----------



## Philippe (29 Octobre 2005)

Ya ya. Het is normaal.


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Mig leder en ormblick, stel, grym --
> stirrar mig till m&#246;tes ur det fj&#228;rmaste fj&#228;rran,
> styr mina steg i det n&#228;rmaste n&#228;ra,
> h&#229;ller mig f&#229;ngen i kuvande skr&#228;msel,
> ...



Les Viking aiment la bi&#232;re, les belges aussi aiment la bi&#232;re....quelle est donc cette co&#239;ncidense ?

Les blagues sur les blondes auraient-elle une source historique en Gelbique ?

La proue du drakar reniflerait-t-elle la biibine des frigos..... ?

Tout ceci m'inqui&#232;te....

[ mode Belge off ]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Mig leder en ormblick, stel, grym --
> stirrar mig till mötes ur det fjärmaste fjärran,
> styr mina steg i det närmaste nära,
> håller mig fången i kuvande skrämsel,
> ...



rhoo... je venais de le recevoir dans ma boite mail... j'allais qd meme pas me faire chier a le traduire pr tes beaux yeux 

En plus... vous parlez mieux l'anglais que le francais en gelbik (surtout qd je vois certains amis belges...  )

ps : c'est quoi cette langue de barbare ?!?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

En raison d'un léger souci technique, nous venons de perdre l'ensemble de notre base de données.

Le précédent backup date de janvier 2002.

Nous allons hélas devoir revenir à ubb.threads.

Merci de repasser peut-être


----------



## garfield (30 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rhoo... je venais de le recevoir dans ma boite mail... j'allais qd meme pas me faire chier a le traduire pr tes beaux yeux
> 
> En plus... vous parlez mieux l'anglais que le francais en gelbik (surtout qd je vois certains amis belges...  )
> 
> ps : c'est quoi cette langue de barbare ?!?


 
Juste pour ton information, il n'y a pas que mes beaux yeux francophones qui lisent la blague du lundi... 

P.S: La langue barbare a déja été trouvée...c'est du Viking!   

P.P.S: Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2005)

Petit lien: ici, ici, là, tiens et celui là aussi!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petit lien: ici, ici, là, tiens et celui là aussi!


déjà présenté ... mais toujours aussi bon!!! ... il y a du génie la-dessous


----------



## tornade13 (31 Octobre 2005)

Une femme d&#233;cide d'acheter une armoire, elle se rend donc chez conf..... et repart avec son armoire en kit, arriv&#233; chez elle elle monte celle-ci comme indiqu&#233; sur le  plan, fi&#232;re d'elle, elle d&#233;cide de la remplir, a ce moment la le bus de 10H00 passe en bas de l'immeuble et la patatrac l'armoire en morceaux !!!

La femme se dit que le montage a peut &#234;tre pas &#233;t&#233; respect&#233; et s'y remet aussit&#244;t, 1/4 d'heure apr&#232;s l'armoire est a peine mont&#233; qu'un bus passe a nouveau et la patatrac l'armoire encore en morceaux.

Un peu &#233;nerve la femme appelle le magasin qui lui envoie un vendeur, arriv&#233; chez elle, le vendeur &#233;coute ses explications par lequel a chaque fois qu'un bus passe patarac l'armoire se d&#233;monte.

Le vendeur d&#233;cide de s'enfermer dans l'armoire pour voir ce qui se passe vraiment de l'int&#233;rieur, a ce moment la le mari arrive et voit la belle armoire il d&#233;cide de l'ouvrir et voit le vendeur a l'int&#233;rieur qui lui r&#233;pond de suite.

Bonjour Monsieur! vous allez pas me croire mais j'attend le Bus


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

comment comprendre les femmes :
Un point c'est tout. 
C'est l'expression utilisée par la femme pour finir une discussion 
quand elle a raison. L'homme a alors le devoir de se taire. 


5 minutes 
Si la femme est en train de s'habiller, « 5 minutes » signifie 
une demi-heure. « 5 minutes » signifie vraiment 5 minutes si 
elle a donné à l'homme 5 minutes pour regarder la télé avant 
de l'aider à ranger la maison. 


Rien 
C'est le calme avant la tempête. Cela signifie « quelques chose ». 
L'homme doit rester prudent. Les discussions qui commencent par 
« rien » finissent généralement par « un point c'est tout ». 


Vas-y 
C'est un défi pas une permission ! Ne faites rien. 


Long soupir 
Bien qu'il ne soit pas un mot, le long soupir n'est souvent 
pas compris par l'homme. Un long soupir signifie que la femme 
pense que l'homme est un idiot et qu'elle se demande pourquoi 
elle perd son temps à discuter avec lui de « rien » 


Bon d'accord 
C'est l'expression la plus dangereuse qu'une femme puisse 
dire à un homme. « C'est d'accord » signifie qu'elle va 
longuement réfléchir pour savoir quand et comment vous faire 
payer très cher votre faute. 


Merci 
C'est le mot le moins souvent utilisé dans le vocabulaire féminin. 
Si une femme vous remercie, ne posez pas de question, prenez 
seulement conscience de votre chance et quitter la pièce sans un bruit.

J'espère qu'elle n'a pas été bue


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Des vidéos ici, et là. 

En espérant qu'ils n'ont pas été déjà posté.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2005)

Petite vidéo marrante


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo marrante





En effet, plutôt sympa !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo marrante


Complétement énorme !!!


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2005)

Longue, mais pas mal aussi. 

Il me semble déjà avoir vu le lien dans le bar, mais je ne me souviens plus où. Désolé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Longue, mais pas mal aussi.
> 
> Il me semble déjà avoir vu le lien dans le bar, mais je ne me souviens plus où. Désolé


Déjà bu, je sais plus où !
C'est pas beau de se moquer...


----------



## tornade13 (3 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu, je sais plus où !
> C'est pas beau de se moquer...


Je sais mais je peut pas resister !! MDR  j'aime la fin surtout


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo marrante


Quelle profondeur! ... je trouve cette video terriblement interpellante!
Bravo à son auteur

PS: elle est aussi marrante


----------



## richard-deux (4 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Longue, mais pas mal aussi.
> 
> Il me semble déjà avoir vu le lien dans le bar, mais je ne me souviens plus où. Désolé



Dans ce sujet: Le Thread des Videos Drôles !!!!!  

Sinon, sympa La révolution des Crabes.


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Novembre 2005)

Uniquement pour intello.
Un gars est égaré dans la forêt sauvage et a une envie de fumer .
 Il lui reste pour survivre ,un fusil et deux cartouches. Frappé d'une inspirtation subite il trouve la solution à son problème.
Il charge son fusil vise une bestiole qui passait par là......et la loupe. Il met la loupe en poche.
Avec la seconde cartouche il tue une panthère......l'attrappe par la queue et lui fait décrire des cercles de 2Pi panthere.......il prend une pipe en terre et la range dans sa poche.......il brise finement l'autre pipe en terre et avec les débris fait un tas haut et un tas bas. Il prend le tabac et bourre sa pipe et ensuite se servant de la loupe et du soleil il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement pour intello.
> Un gars est égaré dans la forêt sauvage et a une envie de fumer .
> Il lui reste pour survivre ,un fusil et deux cartouches. Frappé d'une inspirtation subite il trouve la solution à son problème.
> Il charge son fusil vise une bestiole qui passait par là......et la loupe. Il met la loupe en poche.
> Avec la seconde cartouche il tue une panthère......l'attrappe par la queue et lui fait décrire des cercles de 2Pi panthere.......il prend une pipe en terre et la range dans sa poche.......il brise finement l'autre pipe en terre et avec les débris fait un tas haut et un tas bas. Il prend le tabac et bourre sa pipe et ensuite se servant de la loupe et du soleil il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe


 
Ouh là... faut suivre! :rateau: 

Bon vous connaissez la différence entre l'homme et la femme?

A.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement pour intello.
> Un gars est égaré dans la forêt sauvage et a une envie de fumer .
> Il lui reste pour survivre ,un fusil et deux cartouches. Frappé d'une inspirtation subite il trouve la solution à son problème.
> Il charge son fusil vise une bestiole qui passait par là......et la loupe. Il met la loupe en poche.
> Avec la seconde cartouche il tue une panthère......l'attrappe par la queue et lui fait décrire des cercles de 2Pi panthere.......il prend une pipe en terre et la range dans sa poche.......il brise finement l'autre pipe en terre et avec les débris fait un tas haut et un tas bas. Il prend le tabac et bourre sa pipe et ensuite se servant de la loupe et du soleil il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe




Je sais pas ce que tu fumes toi, mais ça m'a l'air un peu dangereux...


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

et le tas haut ? l est a grenoble ?


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... faut suivre! :rateau:
> 
> Bon vous connaissez la différence entre l'homme et la femme?
> 
> A.



Oui.......ils sont habillés differement.


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... faut suivre! :rateau:
> 
> Bon vous connaissez la différence entre l'homme et la femme?
> 
> A.



La différence entre...


----------



## Philippe (4 Novembre 2005)

Selon certaines sources, lors de la toute récente expo du COMDEX, Bill Gates aurait comparé l'industrie informatique à l'industrie automobile. Il aurait dit : 
"Si General Motors avait dû répercuter des avancées technologiques aussi rapidement que l'industrie informatique, nous conduirions tous des voitures qui coûteraient 200 francs et qui consommeraient 0,5 litre au cent kilomètres."
Un peu plus tard, la direction de General Motors fit cette réponse lors d'un communiqué à la presse : 
"Ce qu'a dit Bill Gates est exact. Mais qui voudrait d'une voiture qui se crashe deux fois par jour ?"


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

toute la tirade  : 

Lors d&#8217;une conf&#233;rence donn&#233;e au ComDex en 1998, Bill Gates, pour conclure, osa une comparaison entre les industries informatique et automobile : "Si General Motors avait eu la m&#234;me progression technologique que l&#8217;industrie informatique, nous conduirions aujourd&#8217;hui des autos co&#251;tant 25 dollars et qui parcourraient 1000 miles avec un seul gallon d&#8217;essence."

Si cela impressionna l&#8217;assistance, la r&#233;action de General Motors ne se fit pas attendre : Son PDG M.Welch en personne donna une conf&#233;rence de presse o&#249; il &#233;non&#231;a : "Si General Motors avait d&#233;velopp&#233; sa technologie comme Microsoft, les voitures que nous conduirions aujourd&#8217;hui auraient les propri&#233;t&#233;s suivantes :

Votre voiture aurait un accident sans raison compr&#233;hensible 2 fois par jour.
Chaque fois que les lignes blanches seraient repeintes, il faudrait racheter une nouvelle voiture.
Occasionnellement, une auto quitterait l&#8217;autoroute sans raison connue . Il faudrait simplement l&#8217;accepter, red&#233;marrer l&#8217;auto et reprendre la route.
Parfois, lors de manoeuvres particuli&#232;res, comme par exemple prendre une courbe a gauche, l&#8217;auto ferait un simple tout droit puis refuserait de repartir. Pour cela, il faudrait proc&#233;der &#224; un &#233;change standard du moteur.
Les autos ne seraient livr&#233;es qu&#8217;avec un seul si&#232;ge, car il faudrait choisir entre "Car95" et "CarNT". Chaque si&#232;ge suppl&#233;mentaire devrait &#234;tre command&#233; &#224; l&#8217;unit&#233;.
Macintosh d&#233;velopperait des voitures fonctionnant &#224; l&#8217;&#233;nergie solaire, fiable, cinq fois plus rapides et deux fois plus l&#233;g&#232;res. Mais elles ne pourraient emprunter que 5% des routes.
Les t&#233;moins d&#8217;huile, de temp&#233;rature et de batterie seraient remplac&#233;s par un unique t&#233;moin "D&#233;faillance G&#233;n&#233;rale". Les si&#232;ges exigeraient que chaque passager ait la m&#234;me taille et le m&#234;me poids.
L&#8217;airbag demanderait "&#202;tes-vous s&#251;r ?" avant de s&#8217;ouvrir. Occasionnellement la condamnation centralis&#233;e de la voiture se bloquerait. Vous ne pourriez alors la rouvrir qu&#8217;au moyen d&#8217;une astuce, comme par exemple simultan&#233;ment tirer la poign&#233;e de porte, tourner la cl&#233; dans la serrure et d&#8217;une autre main attraper l&#8217;antenne radio.
General Motors vous forcerait &#224; acheter avec chaque voiture un jeu de cartes routi&#232;res Deluxe de la soci&#233;t&#233; Rand McNally (depuis peu filiale de GM), m&#234;me lorsque vous ne souhaitez pas ou n&#8217;avez pas besoin de ces cartes. Au cas ou vous ne prendriez pas cette option, la voiture roulerait 50% moins vite (au mieux). A cause de cela, GM deviendrait une cible fr&#233;quente de proc&#232;s.
A chaque fois que GM sortirait un nouveau mod&#232;le, chaque conducteur devrait r&#233;apprendre &#224; conduire, car aucune des commandes ne fonctionnerait exactement comme dans les mod&#232;les pr&#233;c&#233;dents.
Enfin, il faudrait appuyer sur le bouton "D&#233;marrer" pour stopper le moteur."


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La diff&#233;rence entre...


 
Aaah je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi Jahrom!  

Et la diff&#233;rence entre une perle et une femme?

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> toute la tirade :


Je doute que toute la tirade soit vraie... même si elle a été reprise dans certains journaux... p'tet qu'il avait fait qu'une remarque et que le net a brodé ensuite... non vous croyez pas?

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est un faux qui circule depuis 1998


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaah je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi Jahrom!
> 
> Et la différence entre une perle et une femme?
> 
> A.


Aucune, on les enfile toutes les deux
C'est ça ?


----------



## Philippe (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un faux qui circule depuis 1998


Pas étonnant. L'histoire est toujours présentée (en version courte ou en version longue) sur des sites de blagues ou sur des sites anti-Micro$oft. Et jamais "authentifiée" sous quelque forme que ce soit...
Ce n'est pas le but     !

Edit :
C'est comme ce truc qui a circulé il y a quelque temps :

Voici quelques points de comparaison, fort significatifs, à propos de l'immensité de la fortune gagnée par Bill Gates, le propriétaire de la firme "Microsoft" et de son best-seller "Windows" :
1. Bill Gates gagne 250 dollars US à chaque SECONDE, ce qui représente 20 millions de dollars US par JOUR et 7,3 milliards de dollars US par AN !
2. Si Bill Gates perd 1000 dollars au casino, il n'a pas besoin de s'en faire car, 4 secondes plus tard, il les aura retrouvés.
3. La dette nationale US est d'environ 6,12 billions de dollars (67 000 dollars par foyer américain), mais elle ne représente que 61 fois la fortune totale de Bill Gates.
4. Bill Gates pourrait faire don de 15 dollars à chaque personne vivant sur la terre, et il lui resterait encore 5 millions de dollars d'argent de poche.
5. Michael Jordan était encore récemment l'athlète le mieux payé des États-Unis. S'il ne buvait pas, ne mangeait pas et gardait son revenu annuel de 30 millions de dollars, il devrait cependant attendre 277 ans pour devenir aussi riche que Bill Gates l'est actuellement.
6. Si Bill Gates était un pays, il représenterait à lui seul le 37e pays le plus riche de la terre, ou encore la 13e plus grosse compagnie américaine (devant IBM !).
7. Si on échangeait tout l'argent de Bill Gates contre des billets de 1 dollar, on pourrait faire une route qui irait de la terre à la lune, 14 fois aller et retour. Et il faudrait 713 Boeing 747 pour transporter l'argent !
8. Bill Gates a 48 ans cette année. Si on suppose qu'il peut encore vivre pendant 35 ans, il faudrait qu'il dépense 6,78 millions de dollars par jour avant d'arriver sans le sou devant le Paradis.
9. Mais, par contre, si chaque utilisateur de "Microsoft Windows" réclamait à Bill Gates 1 dollar chaque fois que son ordinateur plante, Bill Gates serait en faillite dans les 3 ans !

La "chute" est pas mal, mais pour le reste... info ou intox :mouais: ?
Un mélange des deux sans doute...


----------



## Yip (4 Novembre 2005)

Un automobiliste se fait flasher à 180 Km/h par un radar planqué sous un pont. 
Un peu plus loin, il est arrêté par un C.R.S. qui lui rappelle le code la route : 
"Vous savez que la vitesse est limitée à 130 sur autoroute. Or, vous rouliez à 180. Venez par-la que je vous dresse un procès verbal !" 
Suivent les questions habituelles, nom, prénoms, permis de conduire, etc. 
À profession, le type répond : "Mon boulot? Je suis dans le médical, je suis réaléseur d'anus !" 
Le C.R.S. le regarde avec des yeux ronds : 
- "Et ça consiste en quoi ?" 
- "Eh bien les gens m'appellent et ils me disent qu'ils voudraient avoir un trou du cul plus large. Vous savez, vous, ça vous dépasse, mais depuis vingt ans, des hommes et des femmes sont en recherche de nouvelles sensations sur le plan sexuel. Ils ne veulent plus de produits et autres substances dites aphrodisiaques. Ils veulent du naturel et donc qu'on prépare les orifices naturels. D'ailleurs, un sondage a même montré que plein d'hommes utilisent ces pratiques avec leur femme. Alors, j'arrive et je commence par un doigt, deux doigts, toute la main, les deux mains, puis le bras. Et puis je pose des étais et il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser des forceps et je m'arrête quand j'obtiens un beau trou du cul de 1m 75." 
Le C.R.S. regarde dans le vide, comme s'il essayait de se représenter mentalement la scène. Puis il reprend ses esprits. 
- "Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec un trou du cul d' 1,75m ?" 
Et l'automobiliste lui dit avec une grimace : 
- "En général on lui donne un radar et on lui dit d'aller se planquer sous un pont..."


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement pour intello.
> Un gars est égaré dans la forêt sauvage et a une envie de fumer .
> Il lui reste pour survivre ,un fusil et deux cartouches. Frappé d'une inspirtation subite il trouve la solution à son problème.
> Il charge son fusil vise une bestiole qui passait par là......et la loupe. Il met la loupe en poche.
> Avec la seconde cartouche il tue une panthère......l'attrappe par la queue et lui fait décrire des cercles de 2Pi panthere.......il prend une pipe en terre et la range dans sa poche.......il brise finement l'autre pipe en terre et avec les débris fait un tas haut et un tas bas. Il prend le tabac et bourre sa pipe et ensuite se servant de la loupe et du soleil il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe


... il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe et s'asseoit dans l'herbe ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas toi ce gars?


----------



## Chamyky (4 Novembre 2005)

Si, si, c'est lui, et si il s'en rapplelle si bien c'est qu'il le fait souvent !..

:sick: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement pour intello.
> Un gars est &#233;gar&#233; dans la for&#234;t sauvage et a une envie de fumer .
> Il lui reste pour survivre ,un fusil et deux cartouches. Frapp&#233; d'une inspirtation subite il trouve la solution &#224; son probl&#232;me.
> Il charge son fusil vise une bestiole qui passait par l&#224;......et la loupe. Il met la loupe en poche.
> Avec la seconde cartouche il tue une panth&#232;re......l'attrappe par la queue et lui fait d&#233;crire des cercles de 2Pi panthere.......il prend une pipe en terre et la range dans sa poche.......il brise finement l'autre pipe en terre et avec les d&#233;bris fait un tas haut et un tas bas. Il prend le tabac et bourre sa pipe et ensuite se servant de la loupe et du soleil il enflamme le tabac de sa pipe



Tu racontes tr&#232;s mal, avant de donner la r&#233;ponse il faut TOUJOURS commencer par une introduction du genre "Vous allez voir, c'est tr&#232;s simple", sinon, tu embrouilles les gens :rateau:

Exemple :

C'est tr&#232;s simple : il cherche une panth&#232;re, la vise, tire une fois, et la loupe. Il ramasse la loupe, et tire sa seconde cartouche et cette fois, tue la panth&#232;re. La prenant par la queue, il lui fait d&#233;crire trois cercles autour de lui. La panth&#232;re parcoure donc une circonf&#233;rence de 6 pi panth&#232;re. Il ramasse une pipe en terre, et avec les cinq autres confectionne deux tas, l'un de trois pipes, l'autre de deux pipes, ce qui lui fait un tas haut, et un tas bas. Il ramasse le tabac, le bourre dans la pipe en terre qu'il a conserv&#233;, et l'allume au soleil avec la loupe.

C'est bien plus clair comme &#231;a, non ?


----------



## sylko (4 Novembre 2005)

J'adore celle-ci!  

*Devoir de géométrie d'une blonde*


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est une dame qui tous les lundis accueille chez elle son amant pendant l'absence de son mari ... 
Son tout petit garçon qui se doute de quelque chose décide un jour de se cacher dans la garde-robe de la chambre à coucher pour épier les ébats du couple

L'amant arrive et ils finissent ensemble au lit ... soudain un bruit de pas dans l'escalier ... ciel mon mari!
L'amant se précipite dans la garde-robe complètement nu et se retrouve,surpris, aux cotés du gamin.
Il le supplie de se taire ... le mari entre et discute avec sa femme ... un silence de mort rêgne dans la garde-robe jusqu'au moment où le gamin dit à voix basse à son voisin :"il fait sombre ici" ... l'amant répond "oui très sombre " ... puis à nouveau l'enfant  "tu m'achètes mes baskets pour 250 euros?"
L'amant répond "ça va pas non?" ... mais l'enfant insiste " tu sais mon papa est là et ... " 
L'amant pris au piège ne peut que céder
le mari fini par s'en aller et l'amant aussi

Le lundi suivant rebelotte ... la garde robe ... le mari .. l'amant dans la garde-robe 
Le gamin lui dit "il fait sombre ici" ... et ajoute  "tu m'achètes mon ballon de basket pour 400 euros?"
L'amant répond "ça va pas non?" ... mais l'enfant insiste " tu sais mon papa est là et ... " 
L'amant pris au piège ne peut que céder
le mari fini par s'en aller et l'amant aussi

Le lendemain le mari dit à son fils "mets tes baskets et prends ton ballon on va faire du basket"
le gamin répond " c'est pas possible car je les ai revendus 250 et 400 euros!"

Le père ,estomaqué par les prix réclamés, lui fout une trempe pas possible car il n'aime pas le mauvais chemin que vient de prendre son fils ... celui de l'escroquerie!

Catholique, il l'emmène illico presto à l'église pour se faire pardonner de cet abominable péché.
Arrivé près du confessional il le pousse dedans et invite le prêtre à le rejoindre

Le prêtre à peine entré, l'affreux gamin lance "il fait sombre ici" ... et on entend résonner dans l'église "Ah non! ... tu vas pas recommencer!"

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Novembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Warflo (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est un couple qui va dans un resto très chicos , et la femme qui passe la commande.Elle se commande une entrée très cher, raffinée tout sa.Et pour son mari , une carrote.Pour le plat de resistance , elle prend encore quelques chose de très cher de très chics , et pour son mari , une carrote.La le serveur se pose des question.Et au dessert , pareil.Au moment de de l'addition , le serveur lui dit:
-Escusez moi de mon indiscretion , mais depuis le début vous commandez des plats très couteux et raffiné , et vous prennez seulement une carotte pour votre mari?
Là , la femme rougit et dit:
-Eh ben....tant qu'il baisera comme un lapin , il mangera comme un lapin!


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Novembre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Aucune, on les enfile toutes les deux
> C'est ça ?



Pas exactement... la perle, on peut l'enfiler par les deux trous. 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le but     !


C'est vrai... C'est d'ailleurs amusant comme toutes ses blagues de comparaisons avec windows sont passées de mode... il y 7, 8 ans on en trouvait à la pelle...

A.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

Cé quoi la différence entre le brocoli et les crotes de nez?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Cé quoi la différence entre le brocoli et les crotes de nez?


C'est chaud de faire rentrer un brocoli dans le zen.......  quoique ...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Vengeance tenace ...

C'est un petit garçon qui se promène sur le trottoir tirant une grenouille aplatie au bout d'une corde. Il arrive devant un bordel et cogne à la porte. La tenancière lui demande ce qu'il veut?

Il répond:
- Je veux me taper une de vos filles. J'ai de l'argent pour payer et je ne partirai pas sans l'avoir fait.  

Après moultes palabres la dame dit:
- c'est bon entre et choisis-toi une fille

Le petit garçon lui demande:
- Avez vous des filles avec des maladies?

- Bien sûr que non, répondit la dame.

Imperturbable le bambin lui dit:
- j'ai entendu des hommes rapporter qu'ils avaient attrappé la scoumoune après avoir couché avec Irma ... C'est elle que je veux. 

Puisque il y tenait tant et qu'il avait l'argent la dame lui dit d'aller dans la première chambre à droite. Le petit garçon se dirige aussitôt vers la chambre traînant derrière lui sa grenouille aplatie. Il en ressort dix minutes plus tard, traînant toujours derrière lui sa grenouille. Tout de même intriguée, la dame lui demande alors pourquoi il avait choisi la seule fille avec une maladie. 

Le petit lui répond alors:
- Ce soir mes parents vont sortir au restaurant ... ils vont me laisser seul à la maison avec la baby-sitter. Après qu'ils seront partis, elle va me faire l'amour parce qu'elle aime les petits garçons mignons et elle va attraper la maladie que je viens de me prendre
Quand mes parents reviendront, papa va aller reconduire la babby-sitter, il va la sauter dans l'auto et il va attraper la maladie à son tour. Quand papa va revenir, il va faire l'amour à maman et elle va l'attraper aussi ! Demain matin, quand tout le monde sera parti, le laitier va venir à la maison, il va faire l'amour à ma mère, il va attraper la maladie à son tour ... ET C'EST LUI L'ENFOIRE QUI A ECRASE MA GRENOUILLE !!!

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est un mec qui sort en boite et qui après avoir sortit toute son armada de la séduction arrive à convaincre une magnifique gonzesse à l'emmener chez elle
Ils passent une nuit d'enfer ... et le matin, l'homme aperçoit la photo d'un autre homme sur la table de nuit, près du lit.

Il commence à s'inquiéter !

- C'est ton mari ? demande t-il nerveusement
- Non répond-t-elle, en se collant sur lui.
- Ton ex alors ? Continue-t-il.
- Non, pas du tout réplique-t-elle en lui mordillant l'oreille.
- Est-ce ton père ou ton frère ? demande t-il en espérant être rassuré.
- Non non, non !!! Clame t-elle
- Bordel mais c'est qui alors !! s'écrie t-il énervé

Et la fille:
- C'est moi ......  avant l'opération !

:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pas exactement... la perle, on peut l'enfiler par les deux trous.
> 
> A.



On ne vous apprend rien à "La ville lumière"??
Tu es toujours puceau?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Trois femmes, mortes en même temps dans un accident de train, se présentent devant Saint-Pierre. 

- Quelle genre de vie avez-vous mené? demande le vieil homme à la première? 
- J'ai aidé mon prochain toute ma vie, j?ai prié tous les jours, j'ai... 
- OK! Ok! N'allez pas plus loin. Voici la clé du paradis

La deuxième s'approche... 
- Et vous? Qu'avez-vous fait de votre vie? 
- Bien, j'ai aidé les autres du mieux que je pouvais. Bien entendu, il m'est arrivé de faire de petites bêtises, mais rien de sérieux... 
- OK! OK! Voici la clé du purgatoire. Ça ne devrait pas être trop long

Arrive la troisième. Un méchant pétard. 
- Et puis vous? Qu'avez-vous fait de bon sur Terre? 
- Moi? Je n'ai semé que du plaisir et du bonheur autour de moi. La fête tous les soirs dans les bars, j'ai couché avec des hommes, des femmes, j'ai partouzé, j'ai été élue la reine de la félation .. j'ai tout fait et je me suis tout laissé faire  ... J'ai aussi ...
- OK! OK! Voici votre clé... 
- L'enfer? 
- Non, chez moi.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Un parisien arrive chez des amis à la campagne...
Son ami paysan le reçoit : 

  - Cré vingt diou !! c'est-y pas l'Maurice ! 
  - Si, si. Bonjour Serge..... Alors ... toujours autant de mouches dans la ferme? .. Je me rappelle l'année dernière il y avait plein de mouches partout, c'était invivable! 
  - Ah non! À c't'heure, j'ai trouvé un truc, maintenant j'utilise l'pépé !! 
  - Ah bon? 
  - Ben ouais, on enduit l'pépé de miel et zouuu toutes les mouches elle vont sur lui cré d'vin diou ! 
  - Ah mais il doit gigoter dans tous les sens ... le pauvre !!? 
  - Ah ben non ça ... l'est paralysé


 :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Un gars se réveille chez lui avec une énorme gueule de bois et pas totalement dessaoulé.

Il se force à ouvrir les yeux et la première chose qu'il voit, c'est un tube d'aspirines et un verre d'eau sur la table de nuit...  
Il s'assied sur le bord du lit et voit ses vêtements devant lui, bien propres et bien pliés. Son regard fait ensuite le tour de la chambre et il voit que tout est dans un ordre parfait, impeccablement propre.

Le gars prend les deux aspirines et remarque alors un post-it sur la table :
 - Chéri, le petit déjeuner t'attend à la cuisine. Je t'aime.

Rempli de perplexité, il va à la cuisine et voit qu'effectivement, son petit déjeuner est préparé et le journal du matin posé à-côté de son bol. Son fils aussi est à table, en train de prendre son petit déjeuner.

Le père : 
- Dis-moi fiston, qu'est-ce qui m'est arrivé hier ? 
- Oh, tu es rentré à la maison saoul comme un cochon vers 3 heures du matin. Tu as renversé quelques meubles, vomi dans le couloir d'entrée et en prime, tu as offert un bel oeil au beurre noir à maman pensant que tu te faisais attaquer par des renards...
- Mais alors, explique-moi pourquoi mes vêtements et la maison sont si propres, bien rangés et que mon petit déjeuner est prêt sur la table ?
 - Eh bien, quand maman t'a traîné jusqu'à la chambre à coucher et qu'elle a essayé de défaire ton pantalon, tu lui as dit : "Laisse-moi tranquille, salope ! Je suis marié ! "
 ....  Si c'est pas une belle preuve d'amour ça...! !

A méditer  

:love: :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> On ne vous apprend rien à "La ville lumière"??
> Tu es toujours puceau?



Ttt.... Jose... une femme que tu enfiles par les deux trous, c'est une perle.  ;D


A.


ps:
Dans la version originale, c'est plus une blague qu'une devinette en deux temps:
Un novice demande à son maître, un vénérable sage:
"- Maître quelle est la différence entre une femme et une perle?
- La perle peut être enfilée par les deux trous.
- Mais, Maître, une femme aussi!
- Alors dans ce cas, c'est une perle!"


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Deux pêcheurs, tranquilles au bord d'un lac en train de pêcher... Superbe matinée, soleil, calme, pas un bruit si ce n'est celui de l'eau.

Tout à coup, un jeune homme en jet-ski passe devant eux comme une fusée et les éclabousse dans un bruit d'enfer. 
Les deux pêcheurs se lèvent en hurlant, Puis se rassoient. 
Deux minutes plus tard, rebelote, il repasse, les éclabousse. Nos deux pêcheurs se lèvent en hurlant, puis se rassoient.

5 minutes se passent... Et l'autre con arrive encore une fois avec son jet-ski, passe devant les pêcheurs, mais tombe, coule, et ne remonte pas à La surface.

Les 2 pêcheurs se regardent, attendent 2 minutes, puis 3, puis le premier dit à l'autre : 
- Je vais plonger pour le récupérer avant qu'on ait des ennuis. 
Il plonge, ramène un corps sur la berge, puis dit à son copain : 
- Il faut lui faire du bouche à bouche sinon il va mourir... c'est ton tour, moi je l'ai remonté. 
Le second se penche au-dessus de lui, s'approche de sa bouche et dit à son pote : 
- Wwwaaa ce qu'il pue de la gueule, c'est impossible ! 
Son pote lui répond : 
- Pousse-toi, je vais lui faire sinon il va crever ! 
Il se penche à son tour au-dessus et s'exclame : 
- Wwwaaaaaa ce qu'il pue de la gueule ! 
Son copain lui répond: 
- Dis donc, je me demande si tu as remonté le bon, celui-là, il a des patins à glace...

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

La femme à son mari :

- Tu sais les maux de têtes que j'avais continuellement depuis quelque temps ... et bien, ils sont disparus.
- Plus de maux de tête ? Questionne le mari. Qu'est-ce que t'as fait ?

- Mon amie m'a référée à un hynotiseur qui m'a dit de me tenir devant un miroir en répétant : je n'ai pas mal à la tête, je n'ai pas mal à la tête, je n'ai pas mal à la tête et ça a marché. Mes maux de tête ont disparus.
- C'est fantastique, réplique le mari.
- Tu sais, enchaine la femme, comme tu n'es pas trop performant au lit depuis quelques temps peut-être devrais-tu le consulter toi aussi ?

Après avoir consulté l'hynotiseur, le mari revient à la maison, enlace sa femme, l'entraîne dans la chambre, la couche sur le lit et lui dit :
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes.
Il s'enferme ensuite dans la salle de bains et quelques minutes plus tard revient dans la chambre et honore sa femme avec une passion peu commune ... sa femme ne tarit pas d'admiration devant une telle performance.

 Le mari dit :
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes.
Et il retourne dans la salle de bains. Au bout de quelques minutes, il revient dans la chambre et refait l'amour à sa femme encore plus passionnément que la première fois .... la femme est épuisée mais ravie. 

Le mari dit :
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes.
Et il retourne dans la salle de bain.

Cette fois, sa femme le suit intriguée. 
Elle le voit debout devant le miroir qui répète :
- Elle n'est pas ma femme, elle n'est pas ma femme, elle n'est pas ma femme.

  :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

Comme chaque année, le vieux Richard et sa femme Anne, vont chez leur médecin pour leur examen annuel. 

- Comme d'habitude, il n'y a rien à signaler! Lance le docteur.
- Mais, comment faites-vous pour rester en forme? C'est incroyable! Chanceux! 

- C'est que je prends toujours deux bières après le souper. Sans jamais manquer une journée! Et puis, je suis sans doute béni des dieux. Écoutez docteur, je vais vous faire une confidence... Tenez, hier soir, je suis allé aux toilettes pour un besoin urgent et la lumière s'est allumée toute seule. Lorsque j'ai fini, elle s'est éteinte toute seule. 
C'est pas merveilleux ça?! Ça arrive de plus en plus souvent!!! 

- Tout à fait, rhabillez-vous et allez attendre votre femme pendant que je l'ausculte. 

Entre alors Anne. 

- Bonjour Docteur! 
- Bonjour Mme! Dites-moi, votre Richard, il n'a plus toute sa tête. Il vient de me dire que, l'autre soir, la lumière des toilettes s'était allumée toute seule quand il s'y est rendu... Et que ça arrive souvent. 

- Ah, le con! Il a encore pissé dans le frigo!!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

excellent.... ma préférée, celle avec la grenouille...!


----------



## tornade13 (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> excellent.... ma préférée, celle avec la grenouille...!


Pareil   




C'est deux prostituées qui sont sur le quai de la gare et observe le train, y'en a une qui dit je vais en queue voire si il y'a de nouvelle têtes et sa copine répond: moi je vais faire le contraire...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est chaud de faire rentrer un brocoli dans le zen.......  quoique ...




Les enfants aiment pas le brocoli


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants aiment pas le brocoli



Georges Dobeulyou Bush non plus (he said : "I hate the brocolies") !


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Georges Dobeulyou Bush non plus (he said : "I hate the brocolies") !





And he added : "I prefer bretzels !"


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Georges Dobeulyou Bush non plus (he said : "I hate the brocolies") !




Sans oublier les Bretzels.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> And he added : "I prefer bretzels !"




Grillé... :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> And he added : "I prefer bretzels !"


But ze bretzels hate W.Bush....


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Chez 'Ginette' l'autre jour avec des potes, on a remarqué un truc bizarre. 
Tous les serveurs et serveuses avaient une petite cuillère dans la poche de leur chemisette. 

Aussi quand le serveur est venu prendre la commande j'ai demandé : 
 - Pourquoi portez-vous tous une petite cuillère ? 

Il m'expliqua que Ginette avait demandé conseil à Andersen Consulting, qui, après des mois d'analyses, a conclu que la petite cuillère était le couvert qui tombait le plus souvent, à une fréquence de 3 cuillères/table/heure ! Depuis ils n'ont plus besoin de courir à la cuisine pour chercher une nouvelle cuillère. 

L'économie de rendement en temps de travail est estimée à 5,21% . L'indice de satisfaction du client se trouve également accru de 3,75% . 

Deux minutes plus tard je faisais tomber ma petite cuillère et ça n'a pas manqué :le serveur m'a aussitôt apporté sa cuillère en disant qu'il en prendrait une autre à son prochain passage en cuisine. 

Bravo Andersen ! 

Mais plus curieux, c'est que les serveurs avaient tous une ficelle qui dépassait un petit peu de leur braguette. Quand il nous a amené l'addition, j'ai demandé au serveur à quoi servait cette ficelle. 
- Bien observé, me dit-il en baissant la voix, Andersen Consulting a aussi vu que nous pouvions gagner du temps aux toilettes... 
La ficelle est attachée autour du pénis, on peut donc le sortir sans le toucher et éviter d'avoir à se laver les mains, ce qui représente une économie d'eau, et le temps passé aux toilettes est réduit d'environ 7.39% 

- Mais après l'avoir sorti, comment le remettez-vous dedans demandai-je ? 

- Eh bien, me dit-il en chuchotant, je sais pas pour les autres... Mais moi, je me sers de la petite cuillère...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

TOUT EST DIT DANS LA NATURE

AVANT LE MARIAGE






APRES LE MARIAGE







:love::love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Hôpital Sainte-Anne. Les admissions. 

Le médecin-chef interroge un nouvel arrivant. 
 - Alors, cher monsieur, qu'est-ce qui motive votre internement dans notre bel hôpital psychiatrique? Quel est votre problème?" 
- "Mais je n'ai aucun problème!" répond le patient, "Je suis Napoléon Bonaparte et je n'ai aucune raison d'être retenu ici contre ma volonté."

Le médecin semble songeur un moment, puis il reprend la parole: 
- "Je vois cependant un grave paradoxe dans ce que vous me dites: nous avons déjà ici même un Napoléon Bonaparte!" 
- "C'est un IMPOSTEUR!" crie le fou. "Présentez-le moi et la vérité surgira!" 

Le médecin se lève et dit: 
- "Vous avez raison, le mieux est de vous confronter l'un l'autre ... Suivez-moi, je vais vous amener à sa chambre" 
Et le deux hommes se rendent dans la chambre du premier Napoléon. 

Dès leur mise en présence, le ton monte. Le nouveau s'énerve: 
- "Imposteur! C'est moi le véritable Napoléon Bonaparte!" 
- "Pas du tout" répond l'autre, "Je suis le seul et unique Napoléon"

Le médecin les prie de se taire et leur dit: 
- "Voici ce que je vais faire. je vous laisse ensemble pour la nuit, et je reviendrais demain matin. La nuit portant conseil, je pense que la situation sera plus claire d'ici douze heures."

Le lendemain matin, le médecin-chef ouvre la porte de la chambre: 
- "Alors, ça y est. Les choses sont rentrées dans l'ordre?"
- "Oui parfaitement," dit le nouveau. "C'est moi le seul et unique Napoléon!" 

Le médecin se tourne vers l'ancien pensionnaire... 
- "Oui" répond-t-il d'une voix timide, "Il a raison, c'est bien lui Napoléon." 
- "Ah bon... "fait le médecin dubitatif, "Mais alors si vous n'êtes pas Napoléon, qui êtes-vous?" 

Alors l'ancien se met à rougir et avoue: 
- "Moi? Eh bien, je suis Joséphine... "

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Les fantasmes féminins

Un peu de sociologie moderne. 

Demandez à n'importe quel homme ce qui, selon lui, est le fantasme le plus courant chez les femmes; il vous répondra sans hésiter que c'est d'avoir deux mecs en même temps...
Eh bien une récente enquête sociologique vient de démontrer que c'est tout à fait vrai: 
Un des hommes pour faire la cuisine et l'autre pour nettoyer la maison...


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Robert a répondu à une petite annonce du courrier du c½ur et s'apprête à rencontrer pour la première fois sa correspondante qu'il n'a encore jamais vue.

 Il confie son appréhension à son ami Bernard : 
- Qu'est-ce que je ferai si elle est moche ? On a rendez-vous au restaurant et je serai obligé de passer toute la soirée avec elle parce que je n'oserai pas faire autrement... Tu n'aurais pas une combine ? 
Son pote Bernard lui répond : 
- Ne t'en fais pas. Tu vas simplement entrer dans le restaurant et t'avancer vers elle. Si ce que tu vois te plaît, alors pas de problème pour ta soirée. Mais si elle est vraiment moche, alors tu n'auras qu'à te laisser tomber sur le sol et faire croire que tu fais une crise d'asthme en criant Aaaaaauuuggghhh ! 

Ce soir là, Robert entre dans le restaurant et repère la jeune femme qui porte un signe distinctif pour le rendez-vous. Elle est superbe ! Il n'en revient pas tellement elle est belle. 
Il s'approche et s'apprête à lui parler lorsque... La fille s'écroule par terre et crie :
- Aaaaaauuuggghhh !


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Une jeune femme téléphone à un plombier: 
- J'ai une fuite d'eau dans ma salle de bain! 
- OK J'arrive dans dix minutes avec mon nouvel assistant.
Le plombier arrive avec un gros chien. 
- Bonjour madame, voici mon nouvel assistant, Rex. 

Surprise la femme conduit le plombier et le chien à la salle de bain. Le plombier regarde le tout et dit à son chien: 
- Rex, apporte une clé 3/4 svp. 
Le chien fouille dans le coffre et rapporte une clé 3/4. Après quelques instants, le plombier reprend... 
- Rex, j'ai besoin d'un joint numéro 4. 
Le chien revient avec un joint numéro 4. La jeune femme n'en revient pas. 
- C'est incroyable ce que votre chien peut faire! 
- Je sais, il apprend encore. Il peut même faire l'amour aux femmes! 
- Ah non, ça je ne le crois pas! 
- Je vous le jure. Laissez-moi vous le prouver. Allez dans votre chambre, déshabillez-vous, couchez-vous sur le dos dans votre lit et vous verrez! 
La femme s'exécute se disant que c'est impossible. Le plombier entre dans la chambre et voit la charmante jeune femme nue sur le lit. 
- Rex, vas-y! 
Le chien ne bouge pas. 
- Rex, allez, vas-y!!! 
Le chien reste sur place. Le plombier se déshabille alors et dit: 
- Rex, regarde bien, c'est la dernière fois que je te le montre. 

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Un type sort d'un bistrot, complètement ivre. Peu après, un second en sort, mais parfaitement lucide lui. Tous deux se dirigent vers le parking afin de récupérer leur voiture respective. 

Le second remarque que le premier titube beaucoup et qu'il passe la main sur le toit d'une voiture, puis s'éloigne tant bien que mal, puis il passe la main sur le toit d'une autre puis s'éloigne, et ainsi de suite avec quelques véhicules du parking. 

Intrigué, le gars à jeun l'interpelle : 
- Je peux savoir ce que tu fais? 
L'autre marmonne : 
- J'essaie de retrouver ma voiture... 
- Et je peux savoir comment tu comptes la reconnaître? 
- La mienne a un gyrophare ... 

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Novembre 2005)

Le soir de la nuit de noce, deux jeunes sourds-muets se couchent et réalisent que dans l'intimité de leur chambre à coucher, l'obscurité n'est pas propice à favoriser l'essor de leur vie de couple.

En effet dans le noir, sans possibilité d'utiliser la langue des signes, le mari a bien du mal à faire comprendre à sa femme son désir ardent de passer à l'action.

Finalement, la femme propose donc, en langue des signes, une solution pratique à son époux :
- Nous allons mettre au point des signaux. Si tu as envie de moi, secoue-moi le sein droit et si tu n'as pas envie, secoue-moi le sein gauche...

Le mari pense qu'il s'agit là d'une idée prodigieuse et répond à sa femme, toujours en langue des signes :
- Très bien ! Et de la même façon si toi, tu veux faire l'amour, secoue mon sexe une fois et si tu ne veux pas, secoue le 80 fois...

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

Nicolas Sarkozy et dominique de Villepin sont toujours en vie...


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nicolas Sarkozy et dominique de Villepin sont toujours en vie...


Même pas drôle. Quand je pense que Coluche et Desproges, eux, oui. Grr.


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

Histoire vraie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Même pas drôle. Quand je pense que Coluche et Desproges, eux, oui. Grr.



Hé bien, pense en silence... Ca me fera de l'intimité par où qu'ça passe...


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, pense en silence... Ca me fera de l'intimité par où qu'ça passe...



« Les ténèbres s&#8217;évanouissent quand le soleil se lève.» :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Une femme enceinte jusqu'aux dents et ce depuis 13 mois (hein?) dit à son chéri de mari :
- "Surtout ne parle pas de mon retard !!"
Pendant ce temps les services de l'EDF dépêchent un gazier pour relancer le couple en question, car leur facture EDF n'est pas encore réglée.
Le gazier sonne et madame répond :
- Madame, je viens parce que vous avez un retard et maintenant il faut faire au plus vite. 
- Ok comptez sur moi, je vais faire le nécessaire.
A l'heure du repas, le mari rentre et se fait engueuler par sa femme au sujet du retard de sa grossesse :
- "Je t'avais dit de ne rien dire !!"
Chemin faisant le mari, en allant à son boulot, rencontre le gazier :
- "Monsieur, comment savez-vous que ma femme a un retard ?"
- C'est mon métier, et il faut faire le nécessaire très rapidement !
- Que faut-il que je fasse ? 
- Il faut l'acquitter.
- Mais je ne veux pas la quitter ! Que va-t-il se passer si je ne la quitte pas ?
- Si vous ne l'acquittez pas, je vous la coupe. 
- Si vous me la coupez, comment va faire ma femme ?
- Elle fera comme les autres elle prendra une bougie !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Novembre 2005)

rions un peu avec nos amis de windoze
je me rends chez versiontracker pour récupérer la dernière version d'un logiciel et je me retrouve sur la page windows, j'avais récupéré une appli PC pour un copain qui n'a pas internet

je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous montrer la capture du début de la liste :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Ils mettent à jour le dimanche le jour du seigneur.....:rose:


----------



## Philippe (6 Novembre 2005)

Une blonde entre dans une banque à New York et demande à rencontrer un agent de prêt.
Elle explique qu'elle se rend en Europe deux semaines pour affaires et a besoin d'emprunter 5000 dollars.
L'agent répond que la banque aurait besoin d'une garantie pour le prêt, et la blonde tend les clés d'une Rolls Royce neuve.
La voiture est garée devant la banque, la blonde a les papiers, les titres et tout est en règle.
La banque accepte de prendre la voiture en gage pour le prêt.
Le directeur de la banque et ses agents se paient une bonne rigolade envers la blonde pour avoir laissé une Rolls de 250 000 dollars en gage pour 5000 dollars.
Un employé de la banque se charge alors d'aller garer la voiture dans le garage souterrain de la banque.
Deux semaines plus tard, la blonde revient, rend les 5000 dollars et les intérêts, qui se montent à 15 dollars et 41 cents.
L'agent de prêt dit : "Mademoiselle, nous sommes très heureux d'avoir fait affaire avec vous, et cette transaction s'est fort bien passée, mais nous sommes un peu perplexes. Pendant votre absence, nous avons procédé à des vérifications à votre sujet et nous avons découvert que vous étiez multimillionnaire. Ce qui nous trouble c'est, pourquoi vous dérangeriez-vous pour emprunter 5000 dollars ?"
Et la blonde répond : "À quel autre endroit à New York puis-je garer ma voiture deux semaines pour 15 dollars et 41 cents et m'attendre à la retrouver là à mon retour ?"


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2005)

Très bonne. Juste une question histoire de bien la raconter et comme le bricolage est tout sauf mon dada:


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Rex, apporte une clé 3/4 svp.


On dit trois quart ou trois quatre? 
Merci. 
A. :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

je dirais 3 quarts (de pouce)


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

Tel père, tel fils !

Un père et son fils (genre 8-10 ans) sont dans un bar.

Le père achète un paquet de cigarettes et commence à fumer.

" - Papa, je peux fumer moi aussi ? "

" - Fiston, est-ce que ton kiki peut atteindre ton**trou du cul ? "

 " - euh... non "

" - voila, tu as ta réponse ".

Ensuite le père commande un verre de Whisky et se met à boire.

" - Papa, je peux boire un petit peu s'il te plaît ? "

" - Fiston, est-ce que ton kiki peut atteindre ton trou du cul ? "

" - bah...non "

" - voila, tu as ta réponse "

Apres, le père achète un ticket de jeu qu'on gratte avec lequel on peut
gagner des sous si on a de la chance. Il gratte, il a pas de chance
alors il perd.
" - Papa, moi aussi je peux acheter un ticket de truc qu'on gratte
 et qui fait gagner de l'argent si on a de la chance ? "

Ne voyant pas d'objection, le père répond :
" - oui, Fiston "

Le gamin gratte et BAM ! : 200 000 euros !

" - Bien, Fiston, j'espere que tu vas partager avec moi ? "

" - Papa, est-ce que ton kiki peut atteindre ton trou du cul ? "

" - Ben oui, pour sûr Fiston ! "

" - Alors mets-le toi bien profond ! "


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tel père, tel fils ! ............" - Alors mets-le toi bien profond ! "... .


Très mignon !


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Novembre 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tel père, tel fils !
> 
> Un père et son fils (genre 8-10 ans) sont dans un bar.
> 
> ...


Charmant...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (7 Novembre 2005)

chut... pas trop fort, ils ont engagé un modo pour nous surveiller dans notre ptit coin à nous :modo: :modo:
faut faire gaffe maintenant... il va falloir rester dans la charte !   :love:


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

[size=+2]Une cigarette raccourcit la vie de 2 minutes !
Une bouteille de vin raccourcit la vie de 4 minutes !
Une journée de travail raccourcit la vie de 8 heures ![/size]​

C'était la blague du lundi  ...


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

Pas d'autre blague du lundi mais [size=+1]ceci[/size].


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Un directeur de grande surface carrefour reçoit, chez lui, un appel à 2 heures du matin. 

- Allo ? 
- Bonsoir, à... à quelle heure votre magasin ouvre? 
- À 10h00 monsieur, et il raccroche.

Une heure plus tard, le téléphone sonne encore: 
- Allo??? 
- Bbonsoir, à... à... à quelle heeeure vvotre ma magasin ouvre?
- Je vous ai dit à 10h00!
Il raccroche de nouveau.

Encore une heure plus tard, le téléphone sonne encore : 
- QUOI!?!?! 
- Bbbbonnnnnnnzoir, jjjjjje voudrais savoirrrrr à quelle heeeeeeeeeure vote maaaaaaagaaaasin y ouuuuuvre? 
- Monsieur, vous me réveillez à chaque heure de la nuit, et je vous dis à chaque fois que nous ouvrons à 10h00, mais vous semblez tellement saoul que je ne suis pas certain que je vais vous laisser entrer! 

- Jjjjjjjj'veux pas entrrrrrrrrrer, jjjjjjjj'veux sortiiiiir!!!

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Commander une Pizza en 2015 !!!!
On n'en est pas loin !!


Standardiste : "Pizza Hut, bonjour." 
Client : "Bonjour, je souhaite passer une commande."

Standardiste : "Puis-je avoir votre NIDN, monsieur ?"
Client : "Mon numéro d'identification nationale , oui, un instant, voila, c'est le 6102049998-45-54610."

Standardiste : "Merci Mr. Sheehan. Donc, votre adresse est bien le 205 rue de Rivoli, et votre numéro de téléphone le  494-2366. Votre numéro de téléphone professionnel chez Lincoln Insurance est le 745-2302 et votre numéro de téléphone mobile le 266-2566. De quel numéro appelez-vous ?"
Client : "Euh ? Je suis à la maison. D'où sortez-vous toutes ces informations ?"

Standardiste : "Nous sommes branchés sur le système monsieur."
Client : (Soupir) "Ah bon ! Je voudrais deux de vos pizzas spéciales à la viande..."

Standardiste : "Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée monsieur."
Client : "Comment ça ?"

Standardiste : "Selon votre dossier médical, vous souffrez d'hypertension et d'un niveau de cholestérol très élevé. Votre  assurance maladie vous interdit un choix aussi dangereux pour votre santé."
Client : "Aïe ! Qu'est-ce que vous me proposez alors ?"

Standardiste : "Vous pouvez essayer notre Pizza allégée au yaourt de soja. Je suis sûre que vous l'adorerez."
Client : "Qu'est-ce qui vous fait croire que je vais aimer cette pizza ?"

Standardiste : "Vous avez consulté les 'Recettes gourmandes au soja' à votre bibliothèque locale la semaine dernière monsieur. D'où ma suggestion."
Client : "Bon d'accord. Donnez m'en deux, format familial. Je vous dois ?"

Standardiste : "Ca devrait faire l'affaire pour vous, votre épouse et vos quatre enfants monsieur.Vous nous devez 50 euros."
Client : "Je vous donne mon numéro de carte de crédit."

Standardiste : "Je suis désolée monsieur, mais je crains que vous ne soyez obligé de payer en liquide. Votre solde de carte de crédit dépasse la limite".
Client : "J'irai chercher du liquide au distributeur avant que le Livreur n'arrive."

Standardiste : "Ca ne marchera pas non plus monsieur. Votre compte en banque est à découvert."
Client : "Ce n'est pas vos oignons. Contentez-vous de m'envoyer les pizzas. J'aurai le liquide. Combien de temps ça va prendre ?"

Standardiste : "Nous avons un peu de retard monsieur. Elles seront chez vous dans environ 45 minutes. Si vous êtes pressé, vous pouvez venir les chercher après être avoir retiré du liquide, mais transporter des pizzas en moto est pour le moins acrobatique."
Client : "Comment diable pouvez-vous savoir que j'ai une moto ?"

Standardiste : "Je vois ici que vous n'avez pas honoré les échéances de votre voiture et qu'elle a été saisie. Mais votre Harley est payée, donc j'ai simplement présumé que vous l'utiliseriez."
Client : "@#%/$@&?#!"

Standardiste : "Je vous conseille de rester poli monsieur. Vous avez déjà été condamné en juillet 2006 pour outrage à agent."
Client : (Sans voix)

Standardiste : "Autre chose monsieur ?"
Client : "Non, rien. Ah si, n'oubliez pas les deux litres de Coca gratuit avec les pizzas,conformément à votre pub."

Standardiste : "Je suis désolée monsieur, mais une clause d'exclusion de notre publicité nous interdit de proposer des sodas gratuits à des diabétiques."
Client : pfffffff ... clic!

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Une vieille dame, de plus de 90 ans mais fringante, rentre dans une pharmacie. 

- Bonjour Monsieur, avez vous de l'aspirine? 
- Oui, sans aucun doute. 

- Avez vous des anti-douleurs? 
- Oui, aucun problème. 

- Avez vous des anti-rhumatismaux? 
- C'est certain que nous en avons.. 

- Avez vous du Viagra? 
- Oui, bien sûr. 

- Avez vous des pilules antirides? 
- Oui, nous en avons. 

- Avez vous du gel pour les hémorroïdes? 
- Évidemment. 

- Avez vous du bicarbonate? 
- Certainement.. 

- Avez vous des médicaments pour le foie? 
- Bien sûr. 

- Avez vous des antidépresseurs? 
- Oui, sans aucun doute. 

- Avez vous des somnifères? 
- Oui, oui, nous en avons. 

- Avez vous des produits pour la mémoire? 
- Oui... quelques-uns ! 

- Avez vous des béquilles? 
- Évidemment. 

- Avez vous des couches pour adultes? 
- Mais certainement. 

- Avez vous ... 

- Enfin, Madame...nous sommes une pharmacie professionnelle.Nous avons tous les produits.Quel est votre problème ? 

- Je dois épouser mon Léon, 95 ans, à la fin du mois.Nous aimerions savoir si nous pouvons laisser notre liste de mariage chez vous...


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est le dimanche au petit matin. Après une folle nuit en boite, un gars à moitié bourré ramène sa petite amie à moitié bourrée elle aussi dans sa 205 GTI et le voilà qui tente de l'impressionner sur la route:
- Si je monte à 150 km/h tu enlèves tes vêtements?

Elle dit "d'accord", du coup le gars accélère et accélère encore jusqu'à obtenir 150 au compteur. La fille commence alors son strip-tease... etle gars est tellement occupé à regarder la fille se déshabiller à côté de lui qu'il perd le contrôle de sa voiture et ils font une embardée dans un champ!

Bon. Ils ne s'en sortent pas trop mal, mais la fille est quand même projetée hors de la voiture (sans ses vêtements) alors que le mec est coincé dans la voiture qui est sur le toit.

Le gars dit:
- Va chercher de l'aide!
Elle répond:
- Je ne peux pas, je suis toute nue!
Le gars lui montre alors sa chaussure qui est dehors aux pieds de la fille et lui dit:
- tu n'as qu'à te couvrir le sexe avec ça. Dépêche-toi!

La fille prend la chaussure comme cache sexe et s'en va chercher de l'aide.

À la première ferme qu'elle trouve sur son chemin, elle crie:
- AIDEZ-MOI S'IL VOUS PLAÎT, MON PETIT AMI EST RESTÉ COINCÉ

Alors le fermier la regarde avec la chaussure qui lui sert à se couvrir le sexe et lui répond:
- Ca va pas être facile de le sortir de là mademoiselle, car il est trop loin à l'intérieur.


 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Une femme  rencontre un très bel homme dans un bar.
 Ils parlent, le courant passe , ils partent ensemble.

 Ils arrivent  chez lui, et il lui fait visiter son appartement.
 Elle remarque que sa chambre est remplie de petits nounours.
 Une centaine de petites peluches sur une étagère qui font toute la
 largeur du  mur.

 Les tout petits oursons sur l'étagère du bas, les ours moyens, bien
 rangés sur l'étagère du milieu, et les immensément grandes peluches sur
 l'étagère du haut.

 La femme est surprise de voir que cet homme a une aussi grande
 collection d'ours en peluche, elle ne montre pas son étonnement,
 mais elle est émue par la sensibilité de cet homme.
 Elle se retourne vers lui ... Ils s'embrassent ...
 Ils s'arrachent leurs vêtements et font l'amour passionnément.

 Apres une nuit intense en ébats et en émotions, ils restent couchés
 avec l'esprit un peu dans le brouillard, la femme se retourne dans  le lit
et lui demande en souriant :
 " Alors,heureux ? "
 Et l'homme lui répond :

(voir plus bas,...c'est odieux)












 " Ça va ... tu peux  choisir un lot sur l'étagère du bas."




:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2005)

Machine à bouler a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.






Terrible la derniere


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Il fait déjà nuit. Tout le monde dort sauf un cambrioleur qui s'introduit sans bruit dans une luxueuse propriété qu'il croit vide. 
Il brise une vitre avec dextérité et se dirige tout droit vers la pièce où, d'après ses sources, se trouve le coffre-fort familial. 
A ce moment là, il entend derrière une voix étrange qui dit: 
- Tu devrais faire attention, Dieu et Jésus t'observent.

Terrifié, le cambrioleur se retourne alors et distingue dans la pénombre une cage d'oiseau avec à l'intérieur un perroquet. Soulagé, le personnage mal intentionné répète: 
- Alors comme ça, Dieu et Jésus me regardent ?
- Oui, il te regarde en ce moment... répond le surprenant volatile

- Comment t'appelles-tu ? , réplique le cambrioleur.
- Je m'appelle Nazareth, répond l'oiseau. 

L'homme éclate de rire et dit: 
- Quel nom ridicule, quel est l'idiot qui a pu te donner un nom pareil ?

Et le perroquet répond: 
- C'est le même idiot qui a baptisé le pitbull Dieu et le Rottweiller Jésus.



:love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonne version d'une archibue et rebue


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Lors d'un terrible combat contre un lion enragé, Tarzan perd un oeil, un bras et son pénis. Les animaux de la jungle le soignent et le ramènent à la vie. Ils lui greffent un oeil de faucon, un bras de gorille et pour le pénis...ils prennent la trompe d'un bébé éléphant.

Après une semaine de convalescence il rentre chez lui et retrouve Jane : 
- Et tes greffes, tu en es content? demande-t-elle

Tarzan répond alors : 
- Oeil bon ! Tarzan voir loin et net. 
- Bras bon ! long et fort...
- mais Tarzan pas très satisfait de nouveau pénis...toute la journée cueillir herbe et se la mettre dans les fesses!


 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Dans une brasserie, une jolie femme s'approche du bar.  
Elle fait signe au barman de s'approcher plus près. 
Lorsqu'il arrive, elle lui fait signe de façon assez séduisante de se rapprocher encore. Il se penche et elle commence a lui caresser la barbe. 
"Etes-vous le gérant ?" dit-elle en caressant sensuellement son visage.
"Euh... en fait non", répond le barman. 
"Pouvez-vous aller le chercher ?" demande la femme en glissant sa main dans les cheveux du barman. 
"Malheureusement non", souffle le barman prenant visiblement plaisir a la situation. 
"Pouvez-vous faire quelque chose pour moi ?" demande la femme en passant ses doigts sur les lèvres du barman.
"Bien sur" , répond l'homme. 
"Je voudrais lui laisser un message", dit-elle en glissant un doigt puis l'autre dans la bouche du barman qui les suce légèrement. 
"Quel est le message ?" demande le barman. 
"Dites-lui qu'il n'y a plus de papier ni de savon dans les toilettes des femmes."


 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Novembre 2005)

Une vieille dame s'amuse à traverser d'un bout à
l'autre le couloir d'une maison de fou , dans son fauteuil roulant, en faisant des bruits de voiture.

Un pensionnaire sort de sa chambre, et l'arrête...
- Excusez-moi Madame, mais vous alliez trop vite. Puis-je voir votre permis de conduire?

Elle farfouille alors dans sa chemise de nuit et en sort un vieux ticket de parking usagé. Le vieil homme vérifie le papier, lui donne un avertissement et la laisse repartir.

Elle se relance donc de plus belle, au moment où elle repasse devant sa chambre, le vieil homme surgit de nouveau, l'arrête et lui dit :
- Excusez-moi Madame, mais vous avez doublé à droite. Puis-je voir les papiers du véhicule?
Elle farfouille alors dans sa chemise de nuit et en sort une vieille facture de supermarché. Le vieil homme vérifie le papier, lui donne un second avertissement et la laisse repartir.

Elle repart une nouvelle fois à fond la caisse à travers les couloirs de la maison de retraite.
Une troisième fois, le vieux monsieur sort de sa chambre, mais cette fois complètement nu, et en pleine érection. La vieille dame le regarde alors et s'écrie :
- Oh non, pas l'alcootest!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (9 Novembre 2005)

mais où les trouve-t-il ? :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonne soirée    !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une vieille dame s'amuse à traverser d'un bout à l'autre le couloir d'une maison de fou ...
> ...- Oh non, pas l'alcootest!


Mouarf ! 
Pour une fois que j'en trouve une que je ne connaissais pas, et en plus elle est bonne ! :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Oh non, pas l'alcootest!


 
Ah tiens dans ma version, c'était deux religieuses qui se faisaient arrêter deux fois de suite par la gendarmerie et qui avaient oublié leurs papiers au couvent, d'où un arrangement à trouver...   

A.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

Un vieil homme est au cinéma, lorsqu'une superbe fille apparait à l'écran il entend alors assis derrière lui une personne qui semble très excitée :
"Mmmmhhh ooohh haann...."
Dérangé par ces bruits :"Chuuuut derrière j'aimerais suivre le film!!" Mais la personne continue:
"Aaaahhh mmhhooohhh"
Excédé le vieil homme lançe alors :
"Bon ça suffit maintenant si vous n'arrêtez pas ses bruits obscènes je vais chercher l'ouvreuse !!!"
Mais rien n'y fait et la personne derrière, visiblement au bord de l'orgasme continue ses soupirs :
"MMMhhhOOoouuuu....AAAAhhhhhhhMmmmhh....."
Totalement hors de lui, le vieil homme se lève, sort de la salle et revient une minute plus tard avec l'ouvreuse. Celle-ci se penche alors vers le perturbateur et lui dit :
"Ecoutez monsieur, vous dérangez tout le monde avec vos bruits, si vous ne pouvez pas vous taire, je vais vous demander de sortir... et d'ailleurs, montrez moi votre ticket !"
Le gars lui donne alors son ticket. L'ouvreuse lui prend des mains et, voyant le ticket elle lui demande :
"Mais de toute façon, qu'est ce que vous foutez là, c'est un ticket balcon ça !!!"
Et le gars lui répond en montrant le balcon du doigt :
...ouiiiiiiiiiii... tombéééé.........


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée    !




Joli maman :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2005)

Après manger, un Écossais s'adresse à sa femme:


- Chérie, mets ton manteau, je m'en vais au pub. 

- Ah bon chéri, tu m'emmènes prendre un verre ?

- Mais non espèce d'idiote ! Je vais juste baisser le chauffage pendant que je ne suis pas là !
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Monque et Germaine vont au champ ramasser des pommmes de terre. Monique ramasse 2 pommes de terre et s'exclame :
- Oh ! On dirait les couilles de Robert.
- Aussi grosses ?
- Non. Aussi sales !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (11 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *Monque* et Germaine vont au champ ramasser des pommmes de terre. Monique ramasse 2 pommes de terre et s'exclame :
> - Oh ! On dirait les couilles de Robert.
> - Aussi grosses ?
> - Non. Aussi sales !



soit c'est monkey soit c'est monique, mais pas Monque (ou alors c'est un nouveau prénom, comme Google ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> soit c'est monkey soit c'est monique, mais pas Monque (ou alors c'est un nouveau prénom, comme Google ?)



Remarque, Monkey, comme prénom, ça vaut Google, non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Novembre 2005)

Salut

Monsieur Beautif souffre d&#8217;une calvitie exceptionnelle&#8230;..pas un poil sur le caillou&#8230;.ce qui lui occasionne un sérieux  complexe ;  les divers quolibets sont faciles, vu son nom.
  Après avoir essayé, divers traitements médicaux et homéopathiques, herbes et autres remèdes ; un ami, à la chevelure exceptionnelle lui confie sa recette.
&#8220; Chaque semaine, je frotte allègrement mes cheveux sur le sexe de ma femme et vois le résultat.  Je pense que tu devrais faire de même&#8220;
Notre chauve en parle à son épouse et parvient à la convaincre d&#8217;un massage quotidien.
Sur peu de temps&#8230;&#8230;miracle&#8230;&#8230;une légère toison apparaît et après quelques mois après notre ex-chauve arbore une toison d&#8217;une beauté remarquable.
Quelques temps plus tard&#8230;&#8230;Mr et Mme Beautif sont au cinéma et juste devant monsieur est assis un superbe chauve&#8230;..
Monsieur Beautif demande à sa femme &#8220; Je lui dis ? &#8220;
Non ! que va t il penser de moi. &#8230;&#8230;de nous. ?
Par sollicitude ; malgré les réticences de sa femme, monsieur Beautif décide de donner la recette au chauve en question.
Il lui tape sur l&#8217;épaule&#8230;..Et là un chauve super barbu se retourne.
Monsieur Beautif le regarde sidéré et balbutie&#8230;&#8230;Toi saligaud, je ne te dirai rien.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2005)

Une petite vidéo que je dédie au purfils.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Novembre 2005)

Tout à une fin, sauf le saucisson qui en à deux.

(Pardon de casser l'ambiance, c'était juste pour m'abonner au fil....  )


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci de ne pas être passé par "outils de la discussion / s'abonner" car nous aurions manqué cela !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas être passé par "outils de la discussion / s'abonner" car nous aurions manqué cela !


J'ai du mal à croire que j'ai faillis te croire !


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Novembre 2005)

http://www.chezmaya.com/05/6/informatique.htm

Pour ceux qui ont un bel organe.

http://membres.lycos.fr/fuserz/index2/Flash/wltdo/index.html
Et une autre.


----------



## Freelancer (12 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> http://membres.lycos.fr/fuserz/index2/Flash/wltdo/index.html
> Et une autre.



 j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les moqueries sur le physique des gens


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les moqueries sur le physique des gens




Moi aussi.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Novembre 2005)

Il n'y a que des femmes.......si c'étaient des hommes je serai digne de faire partie de la vidéo.
Perso  J'en ai vu quelques unes qui me botteraient.
PS: On se fout de la g...des Belges , je suis Belge et ça ne m'a jamais choqué.
Les blondes pour le moment doivent sûrement faire de la dépression.
Et si vous deux; si vous êtes moches, croyez bien que je ne vous visais pas particulièrement.


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas ça, c'est juste que ça respire rarement l'intelligence et la finesse, ce genre de vidéo.


----------



## Freelancer (12 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ça, c'est juste que ça respire rarement l'intelligence et la finesse, ce genre de vidéo.



non, moi c'est juste que je suis moche


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Bah, moi, ça m'a fait rigoler (je ne suis pourtant pas un canon)  
Plus les postures que les tronches, en fait 

Mais je nai pas de tabou sur la rigolade (on me le reproche assez souvent dans mon entourage  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais je nai pas de tabou sur la rigolade (on me le reproche assez souvent dans mon entourage  )



Alors, tu devrais apprécier celle ci :

Quelle est la dernière chose qui ait traversé la tête de Lady Di avant son départ pour un monde meilleur ?


















...



















...



















Sa colonne vertébrale !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Ou encore celle ci :

La guerre commerciale des compagnies aériennes a fait rage ces dernières années :

25 juillet 2000, Avec Concorde, air France passe vous prendre directement à votre hôtel.

11 septembre 2001, Américan Airlines réplique en vous déposant directement au bureau ! 

:mouais:, mais    quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore celle ci :
> 
> La guerre commerciale des compagnies aériennes a fait rage ces dernières années :
> 
> ...




J'adore l'humour noir.


----------



## Freelancer (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore celle ci :
> 
> La guerre commerciale des compagnies aériennes a fait rage ces dernières années :
> 
> ...



le pire, c'est qu'air france a eu un moment une campagne de pub avec pour slogan "atterrissez dans un hôtel"....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

... Histoire de faire de la pub pour leur future ligne Paris - Gonnesse? ...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2005)

Comme disait l'autre, avec le feu au fesses qu'il avait c'est normal qu'il finisse à l'hotel...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2005)

Là, vous me faites vraiment plaisir les gars.    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

J'suis pas contre également   :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2005)

oui, ça devient vraiment marant; ça change des blondes et des belges (et des blondes belges : oulaa total combo qui tue )


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Si tu connais des BONNES blagues sur l'inceste et le cannibalisme (les deux grands tabous de nos sociétés modernes), fais péter !

Mais te gourre pas, si c'est pas rigolo, c'est mort ! 

PS : et une bonne blague associant cannibalisme et inceste ? 
C'est le combo qui explose sa mère !
Enfin... encore faut-il que ce soit drôle...


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2005)

Le grand classique de mon Pôpa à moi quand j'étais petit :

« Tu l'aimes, ta grand-mère ?
- Oh oui Maman.
- Alors, reprends-en ! »


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2005)

La s½ur à son frère, après l'inceste :
« Pas à dire, tu fais ça mieux que Papa...
- Je sais, Maman me l'a déjà dit. »


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Novembre 2005)

Quel est le comble de la confiance?

Deux cannibales qui se taillent une p**e mutuellement.
 

A.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2005)

Ca joue avec le feu ici...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un homme rend visite à un ami qui le reçoit au salon. Et là, collé au plafond, il aperçoit un insecte absolument gigantesque. Il demande immédiatement: "Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce monstre ? Pourquoi, tu ne le tues pas ?"

L'ami en question commence à raconter: "C'est une mite. Hier, il m'est arrivé une aventure peu banale. J'avais invité un vieil ami et il est arrivé avec une bouteille de St-Emillion Grand crû, millésimée d'avant-guerre. Nous l'avons débouchée et, crois-le ou non, un génie en est sorti. Il nous a regardé un court moment et nous a dit: puisque vous m'avez délivré, je vous accorde un voeu à chacun..."

"Et alors... Ensuite ?", interpelle le visiteur fasciné. 
"Ben mon ami a formulé son voeu et il a demandé cinq milliards. Malheureusement, en rentrant chez lui, il est rentré dans son appartement et dans son salon, il y avait cinq billards..."

Le visiteur réfléchit et dit: "A mon avis, il était un peu dur d'oreille, ton génie. Il a du confondre "milliard" et "billard"... Et toi ?" 
L'ami réplique seulement: "Ben moi, je me suis retrouvé avec cette mite géante."


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un agent aux feux tricolores voit un automobiliste à la mine bien agitée..

- Bonsoir Monsieur, contrôle de routine ... Veuillez souffler souffler dans le ballon.
- Monsieur vous devez abandonner votre véhicule et me suivre, votre test est positif

Sa femme qui est a ses cotés proteste :
- votre bidule ne doit pas bien marcher ''mon mari n'a pas bu plus que moi ..
- je veux bien souffler pour vérifier .
- Allons-y lance le policier
Argghh .. le ballon est positif également

-Mais c'est impossible!! proteste à nouveau la femme ...  faites souffler notre petit qui a 4 ans et vous verrez
Le garconnet est tout content de souffler lui aussi et bardaf c'est toujours positif!
- 'vous voyez bien que votre bidule déconne dit la dame
L'agent est perplexe et dans le doute leur dit de poursuivre leur chemin

Une fois repartis  le gars dit à sa femme :
-tu vois que ça a du bon de donner du whisky à notre bambin sinon on étaient drôlement fichus

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Une jeune secrétaire est en train de faire des photocopies au bureau lorsqu'un de ses collègues de travail lui dit :
- Hmmm, tes cheveux sentent drôlement bon!
Aussitôt, la secrétaire va voir son chef et se plaint auprès de lui d avoir été victime de harcèlement sexuel!
- Comment ça ? demande le patron
- Il m'a dit que mes cheveux sentaient drôlement bon... répond la fille
- Je comprends pas s'étonne le chef, j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'était le genre de compliment qui vous aurait fait plaisir!
-C'est vrai patron, reprend la fille, mais c'était passe-partout ...  le nain...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un couple de jeunes mariés décide d'aller en Corse pour leur nuit de noces.
Le matin, le mari va chercher une lame de rasoir, se coupe le doigt et répand du sang dans les draps.
- Mais chéri, que fais-tu ?!
- Ecoute, on est en Corse, ils sont TRES regardants sur ce genre de choses, et comme tu n'es plus vierge, je sauve ton honneur !
- Oh merci !
50 ans plus tard...
- Dis chéri, si on retournait dans l'auberge de Corse pour nos 50 ans de mariage ?
- Bonne idée !
La nuit se passe très bien et le matin la femme se lève, puis se mouche dans les draps, son mari lui demande donc ce qu'elle fait et elle répond :
- Tu as sauvé mon honneur il y a 50 ans, je peux bien sauver le tien maintenant.


:love:


----------



## biskott (14 Novembre 2005)

Vous connaissez le pire cauchemard que puisse faire une chauve-souris ?

C'est d'avoir la chiasse en dormant...


----------



## biskott (14 Novembre 2005)

Que trouves-t'on dans un nez propre ?

Des empreintes digitales


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Tôt un matin, une dame va réveiller son fils qui dort profondément dans la chambre à côté. "Réveille toi mon grand, il est l'heure", dit-elle.

Sans ouvrir les yeux, il marmonne : "J'ai pas envie d'y aller, maman." 
La mère : "Alors donne moi deux bonnes raisons pour ne pas y aller !"

Le fils : "D'abord, tous les élèves me haïssent. Ensuite les professeurs ne m'aiment pas non plus." 
La mère : "Ce ne sont pas des raisons suffisantes. Allez assez discuté. Prépare toi !"

Le fils : "D'accord ; donne moi deux bonnes raisons d'aller à l'école." 
La mère : "D'abord, tu as 49 ans. Ensuite, c'est toi le Principal."


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un routier qui roule depuis un bout de temps a envie de soulager sa vessie depuis un bon moment. 
Trouvant donc un endroit approprié et sombre, il se dit qu'il serait tranquille pour faire ce qu'il a à faire. 

Pas de flic à l'horizon... Il descend de son camion et commence donc à uriner. 

A ce moment, il entend des petits pas sur le sol. Il se retourne et voit une dame âgée qui se dirige vers lui en lui disant :
- S'il vous plait, Monsieur, cela fait si longtemps, laissez moi en tenir une !!!
Le routier complètement abasourdit par les propos de la dame rougit d'abord et lui dit : 
- Mais enfin Madame, vous ne voyez pas ce que vous me demandez là !!! 
La dame poursuit :
- Oui je sais, mais ça fait tellement longtemps !!! 

Alors le routier se dit que, ma foi, c'est une dame âgée après tout, si ça peut lui faire plaisir...
Il la laisse faire. 
Puis, la dame poursuit :
- S'il vous plait, Monsieur puis-je tenir l'autre aussi. 
Le type se dit qu'au point où il en est ... et il l'autorise

Et c'est alors que la bonne dame se met à les claquer violement l'une contre l'autre en gueulant :
" JE-NE-VEUX-PAS-QU'ON-FASSE-PIPI-SUR-MES-ROSIERS !!!! " 


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un jeune homme de 25 ans se rend chez son médecin et lui demande:
- Docteur cela fait un bon moment que je cherchais le mot mais aujourd'hui je crois avoir trouvé .. je voudrais que vous me fassiez une castration
- Une castration? ... mais pourquoi? Vous êtes si jeune! ... Vingt-cinq ans, ce n'est pas un âge pour se faire castrer. Avez-vous des problèmes majeurs? Êtes vous attiré par l'idée du viol?
- Non! Pas du tout!! Mais je veux une castration.
Le médecin essaye de l'en dissuader mais rien à faire le type veut sa castration
- Bon lance le medecin ... passez à l'hôpital lundi prochain, à 8h .. je vous opérerai

Le mardi suivant, après l'opération, dans la salle de réveil, il voit un jeune homme dans le lit voisin.
- Salut! T'es ici pour quoi?
- Pour une circoncision...
- Ah ok  ... Mais voilà que j'y pense ... circoncision, c'est exactement le mot que je cherchais l'autre jour! ... faudra que j'en reparle à mon chirurgien.


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un couple fait chambre à part depuis des années.
Une nuit, le mari est réveillé par des cris stridents provenant de la chambre de sa femme. Il se précipite et la trouve tremblante :
- Un homme s'est introduit (sans jeu de mot) ici et m'a violée à deux reprises !
- A deux reprises !!!!! Mais pourquoi n'as-tu pas crié tout de suite ?
- Parce que je croyais que c'était toi ! Ce n'est que lorsqu'il a recommencé que j'ai compris!


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Pendant l'étude du soir, Toto n'arrête pas de se lécher la main pour s'humecter le front tout en apprenant ses leçons.
 L'observant depuis un moment, intrigué, le surveillant lui demande pourquoi il fait cela. 
- J'apprend mes leçons M'sieur, lui répond le jeune garçon... 
- Je vois bien, dit le surveillant, mais arrête donc de te barbouiller le front de salive ! 
- C'est pour mieux apprendre M'sieur ! Hier soir, j'ai entendu maman dire à papa que lorsqu'on mouillait la tête, ça rentrait mieux !`


 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un lapin entre dans une pâtisserie et demande :
- Vous avez de la tarte aux carottes ?
- Non, désolé, lui répond la vendeuse.
- Ah bon. Tant pis.
Il sort. Quelques minutes plus tard, un autre lapin entre et demande :
- Vous avez de la tarte aux carottes ?
- Non, désolé, lui répond la vendeuse.
- Ah bon. Tant pis.
Il sort. Et toute la journée, c'est un défilé de  lapins qui demandent s'ils vendent de la tarte aux carottes. Alors le patissier se dit :
- Ma fortune est faite !
Il achète donc un énorme stock de carottes, travaille toute la nuit jusqu'à l'épuisement pour faire des tartes aux carottes. Et le lendemain, il se met lui-même à la caisse, attendant fébrilement l'entrée du premier lapin. Et effectivement un lapin entre et demande :
- vous avez des tartes aux carottes ?
- oui, oui !, lui répond le pâtissier.
- C'est pas bon, hein ?


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un couple de jeunes mariés décide d'aller en Corse pour leur nuit de noces.
> Le matin, le mari va chercher une lame de rasoir, se coupe le doigt et répand du sang dans les draps.
> - Mais chéri, que fais-tu ?!
> - Ecoute, on est en Corse, ils sont TRES regardants sur ce genre de choses, et comme tu n'es plus vierge, je sauve ton honneur !
> ...




Ah je l'aime bien celle là ! :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

Un peu long..... excuses et bonjour

Raymond a très très mal à la tête. Quand il se lève le matin, il a mal à la tête. 
Dans les embouteillages vers le bureau, il a mal à la tête. Toute la matinée, il a mal à la tête. Le midi il déjeune seul, forcément il ne peut pas participer aux conversations de ses collègues, il a mal à la tête. L'après-midi, il essaie d'oublier qu'il a la mal à la tête. Il rentre tôt pour essayer de se coucher et de dormir un peu, mais la nuit le trouve éveillé par son mal à la tête... 

Ça fait dix ans que ça dure et après avoir consulté plusieurs médecins sur son cas, au bord du suicide, Raymond prend un matin rendez-vous chez un spécialiste. L'homme en question passe la tête de Raymond au scanner et rend son verdict: - Raymond, j'ai deux nouvelles, une bonne et une mauvaise... La bonne c'est que nous avons enfin trouvé l'origine de votre mal. La mauvaise, c'est justement l'origine de votre mal... En fait, vos testicules font pression sur le bas de votre dos. Les lombaires, en réaction, pincent le nerf spinal, lequel remontant le long de la colonne jusqu'à la tête, provoque une irritation permanente du cerveau, d'où vos maux de tête chroniques. 

- ...Euh... Et que peut-on faire pour remédier à ça Docteur?? 
- Seulement deux choses Raymond, vous couper les couilles, ou vous laisser vivre avec votre mal. 
>Quelques instants de réflexion suffisent à Raymond pour se décider, il a vraiment trop mal à la tête: 
>- On coupe, Docteur! 
Trois jours suffisent pour que Raymond, remis des suites de l'opération, quitte la clinique. Un monde nouveau s'étale devant ses yeux incrédules: ses migraines l'ont quitté, ses tempes ne battent plus, ses idées sont claires, les gens lui sourient et il leur sourit enfin! Pour fêter ça, passant devant l'officine d'un tailleur pour homme, il décide de s'offrir un nouveau costume sur mesure et pousse la porte de l'échoppe. 

- Bonjour monsieur le tailleur, je voudrais m'offrir un costume sur mesure! 
- Pas de problème monsieur, je vous propose cette veste en 54 et ce pantalon en 46 qui vous iront parfaitement. 
Un peu étonné d'une telle acuité de jugement, Raymond enfile l'ensemble et constate qu'il lui va comme un gant. 
- Vraiment monsieur, je suis impressionné! Comment pouvez-vous savoir ma taille aussi précisément? 
- Le coup d'oeil du pro, monsieur, j'exerce depuis plus de vingt ans. 
Emballé, Raymond décide de compléter ses achats en s'offrant un caleçon de marque. 
- Vous avez bien raison monsieur, je vous propose ce modèle à carreau en taille 42... 
Raymond corrige le tailleur: 
- Désolé monsieur, mais cette fois vous faites erreur, je porte uniquement du 40. 
Le tailleur insiste: 
- Croyez-en le coup d'oeil du pro, monsieur. En caleçon, vous faites du 42. 
Raymond insiste encore: 
- Navré de vous prendre à défaut, monsieur, mais je porte du 40 depuis au moins 10 ans! 
Et le tailleur, qui reste un commerçant, réplique: 
- C'est comme vous voudrez monsieur, mais je dois vous prévenir: en portant du 40, vos couilles vont faire pression sur le bas de votre dos et vos lombaires


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

Message vBulletinVous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jose Culot.​

Ah elle est bonne celle-là!


----------



## sylko (14 Novembre 2005)

Pauvre présentateur. Il a dû se ramasser un savon, à la fin de l'interview.


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre présentateur. Il a dû se ramasser un savon, à la fin de l'interview.


d'anthologie, celle la


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

Texte véridique d'un gars qui ne voulait pas faire l'armée ! ! !

------------------------

 Monsieur le Ministre de la Défense Nationale,

Permettez-moi de prendre la respectueuse liberté de vous exposer ce qui suit et de solliciter de votre bienveillance l'appui nécessaire pour obtenir une démobilisation rapide.

Je suis sursitaire, âgé de 24 ans, et je suis marié à une veuve de 44 ans, laquelle a une fille qui en a 25. Mon père a épousé cette fille.

A cette heure, mon père est donc devenu mon gendre, puisqu'il a épousé ma fille. De ce fait, ma belle-fille est devenue ma belle-mère, puisqu'elle est la femme de mon père. 

Ma femme et moi avons eu en janvier dernier un fils. Cet enfant est donc devenu le frère de la femme de mon père, donc le beau-frère de mon père.
En conséquence, mon oncle, puisqu'il est le frère de ma belle-mère. Mon fils est donc mon oncle. 

La femme de mon père a eu à Noël un garçon qui est à la fois mon frère puisqu'il est le fils de mon père, et mon petit-fils puisqu'il est le fils de la fille de ma femme. Je suis ainsi le frère de mon petit-fils, et comme le mari de la mère d'une personne est le père de celle-ci, il s'avère que je suis le père de ma femme, et le frère de mon fils. Je suis donc mon propre grand-père.

De ce fait, Monsieur le Ministre, ayez l'obligeance de bien vouloir me renvoyer dans mes foyers car la loi interdit que le père, le fils et le petit-fils soient mobilisés en même temps.

Dans la croyance de votre compréhension, veuillez recevoir, Monsieur le  Ministre, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.


-------------------------------------------------

 ... Trop fort le gars! ! ! . . .


 PS : Pour la petite histoire, il a été réformé pour "État psychique instable et préoccupant, troubles mentaux aggravés par un climat familial très perturbant".


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

Surement connue par la plupart......mais je l'aime bien.

C'est un Belge qui monte dans un train.
>>Dans le compartiment se trouvent déjà deux Français costumés et cravatés qui tapent sur leur ordinateur. Notre brave Belge s'installe près de ces deux Français et commence à manger son sandwich.
Au bout de quelques minutes,il demande à l'un des deux hommes, avec un fort accent Belge .
-"Puiche-je savoir où vous z'allez ?"
"Et bien moi, je vais à PARISS", répond, d'un air moqueur, le français.
-LeBelge a mal compris et répond :"PARISSSS ?"
Et le cravaté rétorque : "OUI, PARIS avec deux S !!!"
--Le Belge se demande pourquoi Paris avec deux S mais n'en rajoute pas et continue à déguster son sandwich. Un peu plus tard, il s'adresse à l'autre Français et lui demande :
- "Et vous, où allez-vous ?"
- "Et bien moi, répond le deuxième Français, également d'un air moqueur, je vais à Bordeaux avec deux X !!!"
--Le Belge ne répond pas et s'interroge sur ces deux hommes qui se moquent de lui.
 Tout à coup l'un des deux Français cravatés se tournent vers notre Belge et lui demande :
-"Et toi, où vas-tu ?"
- "Et bien moi, j'vais à Mâcon, avec deux cons"


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

On ne dira pas : Tu pues la transpiration !
Mais : Waooh, t'as fait hyper vite pour venir !

On ne dira pas : Tu pues de la gueule !
Mais : Tu veux un mentos ?

On ne dira pas : Il est dégueulasse ton gâteau !
Mais : Waooh, t'en a fait pour un régiment...

On ne dira pas : Montre- moi ton cul, beauté !
Mais : Faudrait qu'on aille à la piscine un de ces 4...

On ne dira pas : T'as pas un peu de cellulite ?
Mais : Ça fait longtemps que t'as arrêté la danse ?

On ne dira pas : T'as des poils sous les bras !
Mais : Tu dois être plus moquette que carrelage, non ?

On ne dira pas : Ça fait une heure que je t'attends, merde !
Mais : Waooh, t'as vachement peaufiné ton maquillage...


Tu ne diras pas : J'ai très envie de te sauter
Mais : Un resto, ça te dit ?

On ne dira pas : Je m'en fous de ce que tu racontes !
Mais : Et alors, ça s'est terminé comment ?

On ne dira pas : T'as un p'tit zizi !
Mais : Et c'est quoi ton truc pour faire rire les filles ?

On ne dira pas : J'ai méga envie de péter !
Mais : Tu tiens combien en apnée ?

On ne dira pas : Ma parole, mais t'es toujours aussi con !
Mais : Ce qui me fascine chez toi, c'est ta constance.

On ne dira pas : Merde, v'la l'autre conne !
Mais : J'te fais pas la bise, j'ai la crève.

On ne dira pas : Elles sont nazes tes blagues !
Mais : ah, je sais pas comment tu fais pour les retenir !

On ne dira pas : T'as une gueule de balai à chiottes !
Mais : Toi, t'es quelqu'un qui va au fond des choses !

On ne dira pas : C'est un gros cageot ta femme !
Mais : J'suis sûr que t'es un gars hyper tolérant !

On ne dira pas : Tu me dois 100 balles (connard) !
Mais : C'était super le resto l'autre jour, hein ?

On ne dira pas : T'as de plus en plus de rides...
Mais : Tu as l'air très détendue...

On ne dira pas : T'as un physique repoussant !
Mais : Je suis persuadé que l'amitié garçons/filles sans arrières pensées, ça peut exister

On ne dira pas : Elle est aussi moche que toi ta copine !
Mais : Vous vous êtes rencontrés dans une soirée à thème ?


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Bernadette est mariée à Roger, un vrai macho. 

Elle et son mari ont un emploi à plein temps qui leur demande autant de temps de travail à l'un comme à l'autre, et malgré tout, Roger estime que toutes les tâches ménagères incombent à sa femme. Pas question de s'occuper des enfants et encore moins du ménage. "C'est une affaire de femmes, a-t-il l'habitude de dire. 

Or, un soir, en entrant à la maison, un peu plus tard qu'à l'habitude, Bernadette constate que les enfants avaient pris leur bain, que la laveuse tourne et que le panier de linge sale est vide.

Ça sent bon la cuisine et les chandelles brillent sur la table décorée avec des fleurs. 

Bernadette est étonnée et ravie. Elle interroge son mari qui lui explique qu'il a lu dans un magazine que les épouses étaient beaucoup plus enclines à céder aux avances de leur mari lorsqu'elles n'étaient pas épuisées par les taches ménagères. 

Le lendemain, Bernadette raconte son aventure à ses copines du bureau. 
- Alors, comment ça s'est terminé? 
- Eh bien, le repas était excellent, Roger avait aussi passé l'aspirateur, et aidé les enfants à faire leurs devoirs avant de les emmener se coucher. Vraiment c'était une soirée formidable.
- Oui oui d'accord mais après!? 
- Heu... Ca aurait pû être formidable aussi si Roger,crevé par tout ce travail, ne s'était pas affalé comme une masse dans le canapé


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Une femme un peu défraichie par le temps decide de se faire un lifting.

Elle fait donc la "tournée" des chirurgiens esthétiques et porte finalement son devolu sur un médecin qui lui promet monts et merveilles grace à une technique revolutionnaire. 

Le chirurgien lui explique le déroulement de l'opération :
- Je vais placer une vis derrière chacune de vos oreilles. Ainsi, à chaque fois que vous en ressentirez le besoin, vous tournerez les vis d'un quart de tour pour tendre un peu votre peau... 

L'opération se déroule parfaitement et la dame est ravie. Et de temps à autres, elle donne un petit tour de vis, histoire d'être toujours parfaitement liftée.
Mais après quelques années, elle se prend à noter des poches de plus en plus importantes sous ses yeux, poches qu'elle ne parveint pas à "gommer" malgré les vis...
Furieuse, elle retourne voir le docteur pour lui demander des explications. 

Le chirurgien répond :
- Madame, ce ne sont pas des poches que vous avez sous les yeux, ce sont vos seins. Et si vous n'arrétez pas de tourner ces vis, vous aurez bientot de la barbe...

:love::love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

POURQUOI LES HOMMES FONT-ILS PIPI DEBOUT ?


Dieu avait presque terminé de créer l'univers quand il  s'aperçut qu'il lui restait deux articles dans son sac. Aussi décida-t-il de les partager entre Adam et Eve.

Il leur indiqua qu'un des articles  restant permettrait à son propriétaire de faire pipi debout.

"C'est un  bidule très pratique", expliqua Dieu, "et je me demandais si l'un de vous  deux apprécierait de le posséder."

Adam se mit à sauter d'excitation :  "Oh, donnez-le moi !
J'adorerais être capable de faire ça" !

Eve, en  souriant, dit à Dieu que, si Adam voulait tellement l'avoir, elle serait  heureuse de le lui laisser.
Dieu donna à Adam l'article qui lui permettrait  de faire pipi debout et qui l'excitait tant.

Adam commença par viser  le tronc d'un arbre pour ensuite écrire son nom dans le sable riant de  bonheur d'avoir autant de plaisir avec son nouveau jouet.

Dieu et Eve  le regardèrent un moment, puis Dieu dit à Eve :
"Bon, tu n'as qu'à prendre  l'article restant"
"Comment cela s'appelle-t-il?" demanda Eve
"Un  cerveau", répondit Dieu.


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Un vieux arrive à la messe avec un parapluie alors qu'il fait beau. 
Tout le monde rigole mais à la sortie tout le monde constate qu'il s'est mis à pleuvoir

Le dimanche suivant, il va pleuvoir mais il arrive sans rien et à la sortie il fait soleil. 

Intrigués les paroissiens lui demandent comment il fait pour deviner le temps qu'il va faire. 
Il explique: Avant de partir, ma femme prend mon sexe, le caresse un peu, le tient à la verticale et le laisse tomber; s'il tombe à gauche, il va faire beau et s'il tombe à droite, il va pleuvoir! 

Alors quelqu'un lui demande : 
- Oui mais, si elle reste droite? 
- Eh bien, dans ce cas, je ne vais pas à la messe!


:love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> POURQUOI LES HOMMES FONT-ILS PIPI DEBOUT ?



Pas tous....pas tous. Je connais un pays ou les hommes s'accroupissent et les femmes font pipi debout.


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

Une jeune Sicilienne, âgée de 16 ans, raconte à sa mère qu'elle n'a pas eu ses règles depuis deux mois.
La mère, morte d'inquiétude, achète un test de grossesse et... 
Et bien, sa fille est enceinte. Cris, pleurs, larmes... (Et à la sicilienne... en plus!)
- C'est qui le porc? Allez je veux savoir, maintenant tu vas aller le dire à ton père, etc, etc (je vous épargne les détails).

La gamine, une fois seule, prend son téléphone... Une demi-heure plus tard, une Ferrari s'arrête devant leur maison.
En sort un type grisonnant, bien habillé, qui s'assoit devant le père et la mère.
- Votre fille m'a informé ... d'abord je vous prévient moi je ne peux pas l'épouser car j'ai déjà une autre situation familiale. 
- Mais je suis pas vache ... si c'est une fille qui naît, je lui mets à son nom 3 magasins, deux appartements, une villa et sur un compte 500.000 dollars ... je ne peux vraiment pas faire plus!
- Si c'est un garçon, deux usines, en plus des 500.000 dollars
- Si ce sont des jumeaux une usine et 250.000 dollars chacun 
- Et si elle perd l'enfant ...... à ce moment le père l'interrompt sèchement ... lui mets la main sur l'épaule et dit  ... "Tu la rebaises!"


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Novembre 2005)

L'homme entre dans un bar avec une autruche derrière lui. Le patron arrive et prend la commande. 

L'homme dit : " Je prendrai une bière. " 
Il se tourne alors vers l'autruche et lui demande: " Et toi ? " 
"Je prendrai une bière aussi " ... répond l'autruche.

Le patron amène les deux bières et dit : 
"Cela fera 36 francs, s'il vous plait" .... Le type plonge la main dans sa poche et sort la somme exacte. 

Le jour suivant, l'homme et l'autruche reviennent et l'homme demande une bière et l'autruche demande la même chose. À nouveau, l'homme met la main dans la poche et sort la somme exacte demandée. Cela devient une routine, chaque soir les deux reviennent dans le bar. 

" Comme d'habitude ? " ... Demande le patron. 
" Pour changer, je vais prendre un double scotch " ... dit l'homme. 
" Pour moi aussi " ... dit l'autruche.
 " Cela fera 67 francs " ... dit le patron. 

À nouveau, l'homme plonge la main dans sa poche et en ressort la somme exacte qu'il place sur le comptoir. Le patron ne peut retenir plus longtemps sa curiosité.

"Excusez-moi, monsieur. Comment arrivez-vous à sortir de votre poche la somme exacte à chaque fois ? " ... Demande le patron. "Eh bien " ...  dit l'homme, "Il y a des années, j'étais en train de nettoyer mon grenier quand j'ai trouvé une vieille lampe. Quand je l'ai frottée, un génie est apparu et m'a offert deux souhaits. 
Mon premier souhait a été de pouvoir toujours payer ce qu'on me demandait juste en mettant la main dans la poche et en ressortir la somme exacte" 

"Bien vu ! " ... Répond le patron ... "La plupart des gens aurait demandé un million de francs ou quelque chose du genre mais ainsi vous serez aussi riche que vous le voulez aussi longtemps que vous vivrez " 
"Exact ! Que ce soit pour un litre de lait ou une Rolls Royce, la somme exacte est là " ... dit l'homme. 

Le patron demande alors : " Encore une chose, monsieur, et l'autruche ? " 

L'homme répond : " c'est là que j'ai merdé ... pour mon deuxième voeux, j'ai dit que je voulais une poulette avec de longues et fines jambes ... "

:love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

Pepita, Carmen et Dolores prennent un café et papotent. On en vient sur le sexe et les hommes respectifs.
Pepita- Mon Carlos, quand on fait l&#8217;amour il a les testicules brûlants et j&#8217;adore les lui caresser à ce moment-là.
Dolores- Quelle coïncidence, mon Pablo aussi.
Et toi Carmen tu ne dis rien ?
Je ne sais pas&#8230; ..Je n&#8217;ose pas toucher&#8230;&#8230; peur de déconcentrer.
Les copines se quittent et se retrouvent comme d&#8217;habitude la semaine suivante dans le même bar.
Carmen arbore de grandes lunettes de soleil qui ne parviennent pas à cacher deux magnifiques cocards.
Ma chérie que t&#8217;es-t-il arrivé ? Un accident ?
Non hier soir, j&#8217;ai fait l&#8217;amour avec mon Roberto et je me suis souvenue de notre conversation.
J&#8217;ai été tâter ses testicules&#8230;&#8230;Ils étaient brûlants&#8230; .Et moi conasse, je m&#8217;écrie&#8230; .Oh mon chéri&#8230; .Tu as les couilles toutes chaudes comme celles de Carlos et de Pablo !


----------



## Philippe (15 Novembre 2005)

Le gouvernement belge vient de décider qu'au 1er janvier prochain, sur tout le territoire, les automobiles rouleront à gauche et non plus à droite.
Si l'expérience est concluante, à partir du 1er février, la mesure sera adoptée pour les camions également.


:modo:

Pfff. Il est tard. Dodo...


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous....pas tous. Je connais un pays ou les hommes s'accroupissent et les femmes font pipi debout.



Euuuh lequel?  

A.


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> POURQUOI LES HOMMES FONT-ILS PIPI DEBOUT ?
> 
> 
> Dieu avait presque terminé de créer l'univers quand il s'aperçut qu'il lui restait deux articles dans son sac. Aussi décida-t-il de les partager entre Adam et Eve.
> ...


 
Je la connais avec une autre chute:

Dieu et Eve le regardèrent un moment, puis Dieu dit à Eve :
"Bon, tu n'as qu'à prendre l'article restant"
"Comment cela s'appelle-t-il?" demanda Eve
"L'orgasme multiple.", répondit Dieu.


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

> Les lecteurs MP3 se mettent à la portée des jeunes lolitas passionnées de maquillage et de mode qui veulent aller plus vite que la musique (passez moi l'expression). Bratz présente son lecteur MP3 en forme de tube de rouge à lèvres qui devrait ravir ces demoiselles et faire pâlir d'envie leurs amies à l'heure de la récré, où elles pourront se trémousser au rythme du dernier tube de Lorie. Ce baladeur flash de 128 Mo couleur rose bonbon est vendu 80 dollars (environ 68 euros).


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


Et le prochain lecteur alors... il sera vendu avec un applicateur sensation satin ???


----------



## AntoineD (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



A première vue j'ai cru que c'était un vibro... :rose:


----------



## meldon (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



Déjà qu'on avait eu le téléphone pour se repoudrer...


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> A première vue j'ai cru que c'était un vibro... :rose:


C'est en option.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



Cagoles de tous horizons, unissez vous!!!


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

La revanche d'une blonde...

Une blonde et un beau mec sont dans un avion.
Le beau mec , pour passer le temps, propose un jeu à la blonde.

Celle-ci étant fatiguée, répond qu'elle n'est pas intéressée et se retourne pour dormir.

Le beau mec ne se démonte pas pour autant et lui propose ce qui suit: "Je te pose une question et si tu ne sais pas répondre, tu me donnes 5 euros, ensuite tu me poses une question et si je ne sais pas répondre, je te donne 500 euros." 
(NDR: voyez le machisme envers les blondes, il la tutoie de suite)
Finalement, la blonde finit par céder et décide donc de se soumettre à la première question.
Le beau mec : "Quelle est la distance entre la terre et la lune ?"
La blonde, sans hésiter, prend son portefeuille, en retire 5 euros, qu'elle donne au beau mec .
Le beau mec , ravi, empoche les 5 euros et attend sa question...
La blonde : "Qu'est ce qui a 3 pattes en montant la montagne et 4 en la descendant ?"
Sur ce elle se retourne et s'endort.
Le beau mec réfléchit, consulte son encyclopédie sur son ordi portable, téléphone à un ami, demande discrètement autour de lui. Aucune réponse... rien... le néant.
Après plusieurs heures d'intenses réflexions, il réveille la blonde et lui donne les 500 euros.
La blonde elle, encore à moitié endormie, empoche les 500 euros et se retourne de nouveau pour essayer de dormir.
Le beau mec , un peu frustré quand même : "Et alors, la réponse, c'est quoi ?"

Et la blonde lui tend un billet de 5 euros

...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

Les premiers macIntel sortnet en janvier


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

Un homme dit : "j'ai acheté quelque chose à ma femme qui passe de 0 à 100 en 6 secondes". Ses 2 compagnons ne voient pas de quoi il parle.
Il continue: "Je lui ai acheté une Porsche. Ma femme est allemande et une Porsche colle parfaitement à sa personnalité".

Le deuxième enchaîne : "Et bien, j'ai acheté quelque chose à ma femme qui passe de 0 à 100 en 4 secondes". "Ça doit être une Ferrari !" s'exclament ses deux compères. "Tout juste ! Elle est rouge, parce qu'elle colle parfaitement à ses lèvres rouges".

"Et toi, qu'as-tu acheté ?", demandent-ils au troisième.
"Je ne veux pas frimer, mais ce que j'ai acheté à ma femme passe de 0 à 100 en une seconde et colle parfaitement à son physique !".

"Ça ce n'est pas possible, rien ne va plus vite qu'une Ferrari !". 
Là, l'homme : "Mais je n'ai pas acheté de voiture. Attendez, je vous montre la photo..."


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un homme dit : "j'ai acheté quelque chose à ma femme qui passe de 0 à 100 en 6 secondes". Ses 2 compagnons ne voient pas de quoi il parle.
> Il continue: "Je lui ai acheté une Porsche. Ma femme est allemande et une Porsche colle parfaitement à sa personnalité".
> 
> Le deuxième enchaîne : "Et bien, j'ai acheté quelque chose à ma femme qui passe de 0 à 100 en 4 secondes". "Ça doit être une Ferrari !" s'exclament ses deux compères. "Tout juste ! Elle est rouge, parce qu'elle colle parfaitement à ses lèvres rouges".
> ...



Ben alors la bergère, on lit pas les anciens post?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors la bergère, on lit pas les anciens post?




Sûrement trop loin !


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

Sarko de Noël

Par un beau matin de printemps, un petit garçon sort pour la première fois la belle bicyclette qu'il a reçue pour Noël.

Il rencontre SARKOZY à cheval. SARKOZY le regarde et lui dit :
- Ta bicyclette est bien belle, l'as tu reçue du Père Noël ?
- Oui Monsieur SARKOZY.
- Alors, lui dit SARKOZY tout en lui donnant une contravention de 25 euros, tu donneras ça à ton papa, et tu diras au Père Noël que la prochaine fois, il faudra qu'il mette un voyant rouge à l'arrière de ta bicyclette..

Le petit gars prend le ticket et dit à SARKOZY :
- Votre cheval est bien beau, c'est aussi un cadeau du père Noël ?

SARKOZY qui décide de rentrer dans le jeu lui répond :
- Oui, c'est aussi un cadeau du Père Noël, pourquoi ?

Et le gamin de lui répondre :
- Alors vous direz au Père Noël que pour un cheval, le trou du cul se met derrière et non dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Sarko de Noël
> 
> Par un beau matin de printemps, un petit garçon sort pour la première fois la belle bicyclette qu'il a reçue pour Noël.
> 
> ...



Décidément, le "déjà bu" est à la mode, ces temps ci !


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

ouaip... mais avec Chevenement, c etait plus drole


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

Bin zut alors... snif


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

tiens un kleenex, faut pas tacher le clavier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> tiens un kleenex, faut pas tacher le clavier...




 A peine six mois d'ancienneté, et ça floode déjà comme un grand !


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A peine six mois d'ancienneté, et ça floode déjà comme un grand !



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon une last one pour aujourd'hui:

Pourquoi les blondes utilisent-elles du dentifrice pour laver les pulls ?
- Parce qu'on leur a dit que le dentifrice rafraîchit la laine et renforce les mailles.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Un pharmacien entre dans son commerce et voit un individu se tenant immobile contre le mur.

Il demande alors à son employé: 
- C'est quoi le gars là-bas?

Son employé répond :
- Ah lui ? Il est entré ce matin pour acheter un sirop contre la toux, mais comme on n'en avait plus en stock alors je lui ai vendu une bouteille de laxatif

Le pharmacien n'en croit pas ses oreilles et agacé lui dit: 
 - Idiot, tu peux pas traiter une toux avec du laxatif !!!!

L'employé répond:
- Ben oui tu peux, regarde, il a peur de tousser  !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Un type se balade avec un énorme chien jaune. 
Il croise un copain :
- Il est moche ton chien, il est tout pelé ! Ou l'as-tu trouvé ?
- C'est un copain qui me l'a donné. 
- Il a l'air costaud, tu crois qu'il peut se battre contre mon berger allemand ?
- Je sais pas
Et ils mettent les 2 bêtes face à face. En moins d'une minute, le chien jaune a dévoré le berger allemand.
- Cà c'est dingue ! C'est quoi comme race ?
- Je sais pas. Quand mon copain me l'a ramené d'Afrique, il avait une crinière, mais c'était moche, alors je l'ai tondu...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Le lion est un animal bien vaniteux. 

Un jour qu'il se promène dans la savane, il hèle l'antilope : 
- Eh, l'antilope, qui est le roi de la savane ? 
- C'est toi, le lion, ça c'est sûr, répond le frêle animal terrorisé. 
Le lion se rengorge et, bouffi d'orgueil, poursuit sa route. 

Il tombe sur la girafe : 
- Ohé, là-haut, qui est le roi de la savane ? 
- Toi, bien évidemment répond la girafe qui en bégaye de peur. 

Alors là, le lion ne se sent plus. À tel point que, passant devant l'éléphant, il lui prend l'envie de tester son prestige : 
- Et toi, le gros patapouf, tu sais qui est le roi de la savane ? 

L'éléphant, pas très content qu'un minus s'adresse à lui sur ce ton, attrape le lion par la queue, le fait tournoyer au-dessus de sa tête et le projette à 30m de là, dans une flaque de boue. 

Groggy, le lion se redresse et lance à l'adresse du pachyderme : 
- Ben quoi ? On peut même plus se renseigner ? 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2005)

*Aaaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


ahahaha
ahaha

aha.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Un vieux monsieur est hospitalisé pour passer des examens de routine. On lui a retiré sa prothèse dentaire

Un infirmier passe pour voir si tout va bien et voit sur sa table de nuit un plat de cacahuètes
Il demande au monsieur s'il peut se permettre d'en prendre quelques-unes

Le vieux monsieur répond difficilement, vu qu'il n'a pas de dents :
- Vas-y mon petit, sers-toi ...  Et l'infirmier en prend une petite poignée.
Le lendemain, le même infirmier demande au vieux monsieur s'il peut se reprendre encore des cacahuètes.
Le vieux monsieur lui répond :
- Ne te gênes pas mon petit, prends-en autant que tu voudras
Et la même situation continue pendant quelques jours.
La dernière journée, il ne reste que quelques cacahuètes dans le fond du plat. L'infirmier hésite et dit au vieux monsieur :
- Vous êtes sûr que je peux les prendre ? Je ne voudrais pas vous prendre tout ce qui vous reste
Le vieux monsieur lui répond, toujours sans prothèses dentaires :
- Vas-y mon petit, prend ce qui reste
L'infirmier prend la dernière poignée de cacahuètes et alors qu'il a encore 
la bouche pleine, il dit au vieux monsieur :
- Ha! elles étaient très bonnes vos cacahuètes. Je vous remercie beaucoup
Et le vieux monsieur de lui répondre sans ses dents :
- Ça m'a fait plaisir mon petit, mais elles étaient vraiment meilleures lorsqu'elles étaient enrobées de chocolat


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

celle du lion je la connaissais avec une autre fin :
le lion revient groggy en effet et dit : Et ben c'est pas parce que tu ne sais pas qu'il faut t'énerver...

Mais elle est pas mal aussi comme ça...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Chez le médecin...

- Est-ce que je vais devenir centenaire, docteur ? 
- Est-ce que vous fumez, prenez de la drogue ou buvez? 
- Non. 
- Est-ce que vous sortez souvent, allez en boîte, jouez au casino? 
- Ben non... 
- Est-ce que vous roulez vite, faites des sports extrêmes? 
- Bof, non. 
- Est-ce que vous faites souvent l'amour avec des partenaires différentes? 
- Non, rien de tout cela. 
- Alors, dites-moi pourquoi vous voulez vous faire chier à devenir centenaire... 


:love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

Encore !!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Une petite leçon de morale...

Un gars se fait bronzer nu, à la plage, lorsqu'une fillette s'approche. 

Il se couvre rapidement avec le journal qu'il lisait et la petite fille lui demande : 
- Qu'est-ce que tu as de caché sous ton journal ? 
L'homme réfléchit rapidement et répond : 
- Un oiseau. 

La fillette s'éloigne et l'homme continuant sa lecture, s'endort. Il se réveille en douleur avec les secouristes à son chevet et une ambulance stationnée tout près.... 
La police lui demande ce qui s'est passé. Le gars n'en sait rien et répond : 
- J'étais étendu sur la plage et une fillette m'a posé une question et je me suis endormi en lisant mon journal. 
Et maintenant, je me retrouve en ambulance en direction vers l'hôpital... 

La police retourne à la plage et demande à la fillette si elle a fait quelque chose à l'homme nu. 
- À lui, je ne lui ai rien fait. J'ai tout simplement joué avec son oiseau, qui m'a craché dessus. Alors, je lui ai cassé le cou, j'ai explosé ses oeufs et j'ai mis le feu à son nid ! 

La morale de l'histoire : 
" Ne jamais mentir aux enfants. "


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

C'est un gars qui a un perroquet depuis peu de temps.

D'un côté il a de la chance, parce que son perroquet est trop prolixe : il n'arrête pas de parler. 
D'un autre côté il est vraiment embêté, car tous les mots qui sortent du bec du perroquet ne sont que jurons et vulgarités.

Un jour, l'homme en a plus qu'assez. Il attrape son perroquet à la gorge, le secoue très fort et lui hurle :
" ARRETE AVEC TES JURONS !!! "
Malheureusement, cela ne fait qu'exciter le perroquet qui se met à jurer de plus belle.
 Alors le gars prend l'oiseau et l'enferme dans un placard. Mais là, encore, ça ne fait qu'énerver son perroquet qui lui balance un monceau d'insanités. 
Alors le gars est tellement hors de lui qu'il prend le perroquet et l'enferme dans le réfrigérateur.
Et là comme par miracle, le perroquet se calme. Au bout de quelques minutes, le gars ressort son perroquet du frigo... 

Calmement, le perroquet monte sur son bras et dit :
" Je suis terriblement désolé pour tous les désagréments que je vous ai causés. " 

Le gars n'en revient pas. Son perroquet est totalement transformé. C'est à ce moment-là que le perroquet ajoute :
" Euh ... Juste pour savoir... Qu'est-ce qu'il vous avait fait, le poulet ? "


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Quelle vie !

Un couple a conclu l'accord que le premier qui mourrait viendrait informer l'autre de ce qu'il y a dans l'autre vie. La plus grande peur de la femme était qu'il n'y ait pas de paradis.

Après une longue vie, le mari fut le premier à mourir et comme il avait promis, il prit contact avec sa femme pour l'aviser.

- Mary... Mary.... 
- Est-ce que c'est toi Fred?
- Oui, je suis revenu comme je te l'avais promis
- Comment est-ce?
- Et bien, je me lève le matin, je fais du sexe ... je déjeune et ensuite je fais du sexe ... je me prélasse au soleil et ensuite je fais encore du sexe ... je dîne et ensuite je fais du sexe à peu près tout l'après-midi ... je soupe et ensuite du sexe jusqu'à tard dans la nuit ... je dors et je recommence la même chose chaque jour.

- Oh Fred, tu dois être heureux ... tu es sûrement au paradis!

- Euh pas vraiment ....  je suis un lapin au Kansas



:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Une vieille femme de 90 ans avait décidé qu'elle en avait vu assez et fait assez dans ce monde. Il était temps pour elle de partir.

Mais sa santé était encore bonne, et il ne fallait pas compter sur le destin. Aussi, elle s'était résolu à mettre elle-même fin à ses jours. 
Parmi toutes les méthodes envisagées, elle avait retenu l'arme à feu. Le pistolet de son défunt mari pourrait enfin servir à quelque chose.

À ce stade de ses résolutions, elle se dit: 
- Je n'oserais jamais me tirer une balle dans la tête. Je vais plutôt me tirer une balle dans le coeur

Mais problème, où était exactement le coeur? Comment être certaine de ne pas se rater? 
Alors, innocemment, elle appela son médecin par téléphone pour lui demander quel était l'emplacement exact de l'organe.
- Votre coeur est situé environ 5 centimètres sous votre sein gauche .. lui dit-il.

Le lendemain, la pauvre veille était admise à l'hôpital pour plaie par balle dans le genou gauche


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (15 Novembre 2005)

excellent, dommage que  





			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Un homme pousse un landeau dans lequel un enfant pleure à fendre l'âme

L'homme dit à l'enfant :
- Sois calme Denis, ne crie pas, Denis, ne te fâche pas, Denis

Une dame, qui regardait la scêne lui dit : 
- Bravo Monsieur... c'est bien de lui parler ainsi

Et l'homme lui répond :
- Madame, je suis DENIS


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> excellent, dommage que




je le boule pour toi


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

sale gosse ! ! !

Une maîtresse d'école téléphone chez un petit garçon et lui demande : 
- Peux-tu me passer ta maman? 
- Maman est dans la salle de bain. 
- Alors, ne la dérange pas et passe-moi ton papa. 
- Lui aussi il est dans la salle de bain. 
- Ah bon ? Est-ce que tu penses que ça va être long? 
- Je le crains, madame, parce que tout à l'heure, quand ils m'ont demandé le tube de vaseline , je leur ai donné le tube de colle!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Un Russe ivre-mort déambule dans les rues de Moscou et, shootant négligemment dans une bouteille vide, fait apparaître un génie qui, selon une tradition bien connue, lui accorde immédiatement un voeu

L'homme, pas très clair et obsédé par la boisson, rétorque après une brève réflexion: "OK, génie, comme je veux être en mesure de boire n'importe où et n'importe quand, change mon urine en vodka jusqu'à la fin de mes jours !"

Le lendemain, le Russe se lève avec un terrible mal au crâne, va aux toilettes et s'aperçoit que son urine sent la vodka. Il se rappelle alors l'apparition de la veille et, pour en avoir le coeur net, finit par goûter lui même. Ca marche...

Il prévient immédiatement sa femme, fait pipi dans un verre et lui propose de goûter. D'abord dégoûtée, elle cède et finit par admettre que c'est la meilleure vodka qu'elle ait jamais dégustée. Ils boivent plusieurs verres d'affilée et se jurent de remettre ça le soir-même.

En revenant du travail, l'homme va directement à la cuisine. Il attrape un verre et le remplit. Sa femme, vexée de son manque d'attention lui dit: "Merci de penser à moi. Tu aurais pu me donner un verre !"

L'homme réplique: "Pas besoin, chérie. Ce soir, tu bois à la bouteille..."


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

A l'hôpital, une superbe jeune femme attend dans le couloir sur sa civière avant d'être conduite au bloc opératoire pour subir une petite intervention. Elle s'inquiète un peu quand même, d'autant plus que l'heure tourne. 

Un type en blouse blanche s'approche, relève le drap qui la recouvre et examine son corps nu. Il rabat le drap, s'éloigne vers d'autres blouses blanches et discute. 

Un deuxième en blouse blanche s'approche, relève le drap et l'examine. Puis il repart. 

Quand le troisième en blouse blanche approche, lève le drap et la scrute, la jeune femme s'impatiente : 
- C'est bien beau toutes ces auscultations, mais quand allez-vous m'opérer? 

L'homme en blouse blanche hausse les épaules et dit: 
- J'en ai aucune idée, nous on repeint le couloir. 


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Novembre 2005)

Le jeune fils d'une grande famille était extralucide. Il arrivait à voir les choses avant qu'elles n'arrivent.

Un soir, avant de se coucher, il dit : 
- Bonsoir maman, bonsoir papa, bonsoir grand-père, adieu grand-mère.
Et la grand-mere passa de vie à trepas durant la nuit.

Quelques mois plus tard, juste avant de se coucher, le gamin dit :
- Bonsoir maman, bonsoir papa, adieu grand-père.
Et le lendemain, le grand-père est victime d'une crise cardiaque qui le foudroie sur place.

Encore quelques mois passent et un soir, le gamin dit: 
- Bonsoir maman, adieu papa...
Le père commence alors à paniquer. Il se couche mais ne ferme pas l'oeil de la nuit
Le lendemain, il va au travail en transport en commun pour limiter les risques.
Il décide même d'employer un garde du corps armé pour assurer sa securité...
Finalement, la journee se passe bien et il rentre du travail rassuré

Sa femme l'attend toute emue sur le pas de la porte: 
- Chéri, une chose horrible s'est passée. Tu sais le facteur qu'on connait depuis si longtemps? .. et bien Il est mort là juste devant chez nous...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Novembre 2005)

Couvent des oiseaux, internat pour jeunes filles de bonne famille et accessoirement fortunées.
Cours de bio.

Mesdemoiselles !! Interrogation  orale  surprise&#8230;&#8230;

Mademoiselle Marie Angélique de  Coursin ! Pouvez-vous me citer&#8230; &#8230;.chez l&#8217;homme&#8230;..l&#8217;organe qui peut se développer jusqu&#8217;à 9 fois par rapport a son volume initial ?

Marie Angélique de Coursin rougit et répond d&#8217;un air condescendant.
-Monsieur le professeur, dans les milieux où j&#8217;évolue, nous ne parlons pas de choses aussi choquantes et si vulgaires. Je suis née de bonne famille et ai reçu une bonne éducation. Croyez que j&#8217;en informerai mon père qui ne manquera pas d&#8217;en informer la direction de cet établissement et probablement demandera votre renvoi.
Le prof se tourne vers une autre élève&#8230; ..Mademoiselle de Régent ?
-Il s&#8217;agit probablement de l&#8217;iris qui passant de la lumière intense aux profondes noirceurs peut se développer jusqu&#8217;à 9 fois.
-Très bien mademoiselle&#8230;&#8230;Quant à vous mademoiselle de Coursin je vais vous faire trois remarques.
1° Vous n&#8217;avez pas ouvert votre livre de bio, vous ne connaissez pas vos leçons.
2°Pour une jeune fille de bonne famille d&#8217;à peine 15 ans, vous avez de drôles de pensées.
3°Je peux vous prédire, que d&#8217;ici peu de temps, vous allez avoir une cruelle déception.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Un routier prend une petite fille en autostop. La petite fille lui dit :
- Monsieur, si tu me donnes 10 euros, je te fais un truc avec la langue.
Et le routier se dit "Non, je ne peux pas. Elle est mineure". Un moment après la petite fille lui dit :
- Monsieur, si tu me donnes 20 euros, je te fais un truc avec la langue et une main.
Et, de nouveau,  le routier se dit "Non, je ne peux pas. Elle est mineure". Un moment après la petite fille lui dit :
- Monsieur, si tu me donnes 30 euros, je te fais un truc avec la langue et les 2 mains.
Et là, il craque, lui donne 30 euros et lui dit :
- Alors ?
Et la petite fille fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> sale gosse ! ! !...
> - Je le crains, madame, parce que tout à l'heure, quand ils m'ont demandé le tube de vaseline , je leur ai donné le tube de colle!


MDR !


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Novembre 2005)

Elle vient de se faire raccrocher&#8230;&#8230;..Il est bien !&#8230;&#8230;drôle d&#8217;odeur&#8230;.. ??
Il l&#8217;invite au resto&#8230;conversation agréable&#8230;.petite caresse sur la main&#8230;drague en règle.
Elle remarque qu&#8217;il se rend aux toilettes toutes les dix minutes&#8230;. ???
&#8230;.(avant le dessert, elle savait déjà qu&#8217;elle passerait la nuit en sa compagnie&#8230;coucher quoi !) 
-Mon chéri, des ennuis de digestion ?
-Non, mon amour, déformation professionnelle.
- ???????
Après une nuit d&#8217;amour assez tumultueuse&#8230;.entrecoupée de break &#8220;salle de bain&#8220; où notre héroïne s&#8217;est rendue compte qu&#8217;il allait soigneusement se laver les mains ; la pièce est tombée&#8230;&#8230;L&#8217;odeur plus cette hygiène.
-Je te dirais bien le métier que tu exerces, lui dit elle.
-Eh bien ? dit-il.
-Tu es dentiste&#8230;&#8230;exact ?
-Comment le sais-tu ?
-L&#8217;odeur un peu prenante que tu dégages et le fait de te laver souvent les mains. Et en plus je peux te dire que tu es un excellent dentiste.
Lui, assez flatté&#8230;..Aaahhh et comment as-tu compris cela ?
-Je n&#8217;ai rien senti !!!!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'on avait eu le téléphone pour se repoudrer...




Eh bien regarde voila des nouvelles choses pour vous ( a prendre avec humour)  





















Et encore  j'ai pas retouvé la souris poudrière ;-)


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Cà c'est un méchant tacle...


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Cà c'est un méchant tacle...



Oui ben un bon coup de "souris" sur la face lui apprendra qu'on sait ce servir d'un "ordinateur" quand on veut. 

Meu bon c'est clair que l'homme est nettement supérieur à la femme sur certains points...






Le rangement






l'alimentation






l'hygiène






Le charme...ah non, là il perd très nettement...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Tu vois jojoleretour, maintenant elle est fâchée!


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

une blague en image bien légère:


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon ne m'en veut pas :love:


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> une blague en image bien légère:



Hum, pensez aux droits d'auteur les gars, même si c'est drôle et de gauche...


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pensez aux droits d'auteur les gars, même si c'est drôle et de gauche...


 
Et le droit de citation?  

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Novembre 2005)

Je me demande si je ne l'ai pas déjà racontée:

Une femme va voir son médecin:
"- Docteur, c'est terrible je n'arrête pas de péter. Bon ce n'est pas grave, car cela ne sent rien et ne fait pas de bruit, mais moi je sais que je pête, et c'est terrible comme sentiment... Tenez depuis que je suis là, j'ai dû pêter une dizaine de fois...
- Bon prenez ce médicament tous les jours et revenez dans une semaine."
La semaine se passe.
"- Docteur, je ne sais pas ce que vous m'avez donné, mais depuis quand je pête, ça pue, mais ça pue... une horreur!
- Bien on a déjà réussi à dégager vos sinus, on va pouvoir s'attaquer à vos oreilles."

:rateau: 
:rose: 


A.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2005)

bu et rebu...


----------



## krystof (16 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> bu et rebu...




Ça aussi c'est du lu, du déjà lu, du déjà relu, du fatiguant...

Et plus on avancera dans le temps, plus les doublons de sujet et de post seront fréquents, malgré le performant outil de recherche de macgé.

On en arrive à ce que certains s'excusent d'avoir posté un message parce que la meute se précipite dessus en le blâmant d'avoir fait un doublon déjà publié 368 pages auparavant, il y a de cela 38 mois.

Alors...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2005)

Faut pas le prendre mal, c'etait juste à cause de ça : 



> Je me demande si je ne l'ai pas déjà racontée:




Allez, pour me faire pardonner : 

Un touriste Japonais arrive à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles de Gaulle et prend un taxi pour aller voir la Tour Eiffel. Sur l'Autoroute, il regarde par la vitre arrière et, apercevant une moto qui double, tape sur l'épaule du chauffeur en disant :
- Moto Kawazaki, très rapide... Made in Japan !
Un peu plus loin sur la route, le touriste tape à nouveau sur l'épaule du chauffeur de taxi et dit :
- La... Auto Toyota, très rapide... Made in Japan !
Même s'il est agacé, le chauffeur ne bronche pas. Il poursuit sa route jusqu'à la Tour Eiffel et débarque son passager :
- Voilà Monsieur, ça vous fera 300 francs.
Le Japonais stupefié par le prix remarque :
- Ouh la la... Très cher !
Et le chauffeur se retourne en souriant :
- He oui, compteur très rapide... Made in Japan !


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> - Voilà Monsieur, ça vous fera 300 francs.



Avant de faire le copier-coller, t'aurais pu prendre le temps de passer à l'euro, au moins


----------



## Le_iPodeur (16 Novembre 2005)

oui mais 45.734705 euro ça le fait pas trop


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Bush très imbu de lui-même exige un timbre à son effigie

Il demande qu'on lui fasse un timbre d'excellente qualité. 
Les timbres sont donc créés, imprimés, distribués. Et Bush est très content, mais au bout de quelques jours, il reçoit des plaintes comme quoi le timbre ne collerait pas. 

Il convoque les responsables et demande une enquête. Celle-ci est menée dans plusieurs bureaux de poste et les conclusions sont envoyées à George Bush : 
- Il n'y a rien d'anormal avec la qualité des timbres ou de la colle .... le problème vient du fait que les gens crachent du mauvais coté


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Un vendeur fait du télémarketing. Le téléphone sonne donc dans une maison... et c'est Toto, 4 ans qui répond :

- Allô ? 
- Bonjour. Est-ce que je pourrais parler à ta maman? 
- Nan ... maman est pas là 
- Est-ce que je pourrais parler à ton papa alors? 
- Nan ...papa est pas là 
- Ah? .... Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un d'autre chez toi? 
- Oui il y a ma soeur 
- Bien! ... Tu peux me la passer s'il te plaît? 
- D'accord... 

Suit alors un très long silence. Puis le petit garçon reprend le combiné : 
- Allô? 
- C'est encore toi? je croyais que tu allais me passer ta soeur? 
- Ben, j'ai essayé, mais j'arrive pas à la sortir du parc... 


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Depuis pas mal de temps déjà, un vieux coq rencontrait quelques difficultés à satisfaire les nombreuses poules du poulailler.

Le fermier finit donc par se décider à acheter un jeune coq à la foire domincale de Rochambier-Le-Vieux.
Et quand le nouveau coq arriva, voyant le vieux coq, il commença à frimer auprès de toutes les poulettes.

Comprenant la menace, le vieux coq s'approche de son jeune rival et lui propose un marché : 
- Ecoute, je suis vieux et j'ai peu de besoin... Je te laisse toutes les poules et toi, tu me laisses la vieille poule noire. Tu vois, je n'en demandes pas beaucoup...
- Rien du tout ! Je suis ici pour toutes me les taper et je compte bien en profiter ! 
- Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je te propose un marché; faisons une course autour du poulailler et celui qui arrivera le 1er aura le droit de se taper toute la basse-cour.... Et comme je suis bien vieux, je prends 5 mètres d'avance, OK ?

Le jeune coq, beaucoup plus vif et musclé, que son adversaire, déclare en rigolant :
- Si tu insistes, mais tu n'as pas l'ombre d'une chance !!!
TROIS, DEUX, UN, PARTEZ ! Et la course débute dans un nuage de poussière soulevé par les 2 volatiles

A la moitié du parcours, le vieux est sur le point d'être rattrapé lorsqu'une détonation retentit... 
Le jeune coq s'écroule raide mort.

En ramassant la dépouille du jeune coq, le fermier dit à sa femme :
- C'est le cinquième coq que j'achète cette année... Et je tombe encore sur un coq pédé !


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Dans le compartiment des premières classes sur un vol transatlantique, un homme semble très nerveux.
L'hôtesse remarque que ce passager se ronge les ongles et transpire abondamment. 

Très prévenante, elle s'enquiert de son état : 
- Vous me semblez inquiet Monsieur ; peut-être souhaitez-vous que je vous apporte quelque chose du bar pour vous rendre le voyage un peu moins stressant? 

L'homme acquiesce d'un mouvement de tête tout en redoublant de tremblements. 

Quelques secondes plus tard, l'hôtesse revient avec un verre de whisky. Le passager se l'enfile d'un trait et arrête aussitôt de trembler et de transpirer. 

Une heure plus tard cependant, le passager se remet à trembler, à se ronger les ongles et à transpirer. Sans rien demander cette fois, l'hôtesse lui apporte un autre verre de whisky que l'homme avale d'un trait avec un sourire béat, l'air visiblement soulagé. 

Mais une heure plus tard, rebelote : le gars est à nouveau en train de trembler et cette fois il a entamé sérieusement les accoudoirs 
- Monsieur, je crois que vous avez besoin d'un tranquillisant! Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un être autant stressé en avion. 
- Mais je n'ai pas peur de l'avion, avoue le passager
- Mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a alors? 

Et le passager lance: 
- J'essaie d'arrêter de boire! 




:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Un couple dans la cinquantaine est au lit. 

En enlevant les lunettes de son mari, la femme dit chaleureusement : 
- Tu sais chéri, sans tes lunettes, tu ressembles toujours au beau jeune homme que j?ai épousé! 
L'homme répond : 
- Ma chérie, tu sais, sans mes lunettes, toi aussi tu parais encore très bien!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2005)

Un citadin visite une ferme et s'adresse au fermier présent.

- Alors mon brave vos vaches elles vous donnent du lait ?

Le fermier : oh, boh, les vaches noires me donnent du lait...(silence) les vaches blanches me donnent aussi du lait.

- Et vos poules elles pondent des ½ufs ?

Le fermier : ah, bah, les poulent noires me pondent des ½ufs...(silence) les poules blanches me pondent aussi des ½ufs.

- Et vous faîtes du fromage avec vos chèvres ?

Le fermier : Ben, euh, je fais des fromages avec les chèvres noires...(silence) avec les chèvres blanches aussi je fais des fromages.

- c'est bien tout ça mais dites moi pourquoi vous faites la différence entre les bêtes noires et les bêtes blanches ?

Le fermier : Ben c'est parce que les bêtes noires sont à moi...(silence)...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
... les bêtes blanches aussi elles sont à moi...


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Un Anglais, un Américain et un Belge sont dans un bar à Paris. 

Ils discutent et s'amusent et sont tous d'accord que c'est un endroit plaisant. 
Alors l'Anglais dit : "C'est bien fun ici, mais à Londres, j'en connais un bien mieux qui s'appelle Chez Andrews. 
Là, tu achètes ta première bière, tu achètes ta deuxième bière, et Andrews lui-même te paye la troisième !" 

Mais l'Américain dit : "J'veux pas vous embêter, mais j'en connais un encore mieux ! 
Y'a un bar à New York qui s'appelle Chez John. Tu achètes ta première bière et John te paye la deuxième. 
Tu achètes ta troisième bière et John te paye la quatrième !" 

Alors le Belge dit : "Vous pensez que c'est un endroit tripant ? Ecoutez bien ça. 
Chez nous, il y a un bar qui s'appelle Chez Jef Vanderbrul. 
Vous ne me croirez pas, mais, Chez Vanderbrul, tu te fais payer ta première bière, tu te fais payer ta deuxième bière, tu te fais payer ta troisième bière, tu te fais payer ta quatrième bière, et là , tu peux aller dans une chambre au deuxième étage... et tu baises !" 

"Incroyable ! disent les deux autres. 
Est-ce que ça t'es réellement arrivé à toi ?" 
"Non, répond le Belge, mais c'est arrivé à ma soeur. 


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

C'est histoire d'un gay qui vient de mourir. Il arrive au Paradis.

Saint-Pierre l'accueille, regarde sur ses registres et après vérifications, il laisse entrer le gars dans le Saint des Saints.
- Suis-moi ... lance St Pierre
Saint Pierre ouvre la grille et les voila qui s'avancent vers le Paradis.
Après quelques pas, sans le vouloir, Saint-Pierre laisse tomber ses clés par terre. Il se penche pour les ramasser et là, le gars ne résiste pas à ses pulsions et PAF ! Il prend sauvagement Saint Pierre par derrière.

Saint-Pierre est furieux. Il engueule l'homo comme il faut :
- Si vous recommencez un truc pareil, vous filez en Enfer sans discussion possible! .... Allez, maintenant suivez-moi, on y est presque .... Et restez 5 mètres derrière moi !

Mais Saint-Pierre est vieux et il manque de réflexes. Accidentellement, il laisse à nouveau tomber ses clés par terre. Une fois encore, mu par un terrible instinct, l'homo s'agrippe à ses hanches, lui soulève la toge et Bang Bang Bang, il le pistonne comme un malade !
Après avoir fait son affaire, le gay implore le pardon de Saint-Pierre, mais ce n'est pas la peine. En un éclair, voila l'irrespectueux envoyé directement en Enfer.

Quelques semaines célestes plus tard, Saint-Pierre descend en Enfer pour une inspection de routine.
Ce qu'il voit est incroyable: tout va de travers, l'Enfer est aussi froid que la banquise, il n'y a plus de feu, plus de lave en fusion, plus de fumée âcre, plus d'atmosphère soufrée... Il se met à la recherche de Lucifer et finit par le trouver couché sous une pile de couverture pour tenter de se réchauffer un peu.
- Dis-donc Lucifer ... C'est quoi ce merdier ??? ... qu'est-ce que tu fiches là ??? Et pourquoi est-ce qu'il fait si froid ici ???

Et Satan de lui répondre :
- Essaie un peu de te baisser pour ramasser du bois de chauffage et tu vas voir...


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Une vieille dame prend un ascenseur dans un chic building de New York quand une belle jeune femme entre dans l'ascenseur en dégageant une forte odeur de parfum.

Elle regarde la vieille dame avec un air arrogant et lui dit:
- "Romance" de Ralph Lauren, 150euros  l'once.

À l'étage suivant, une autre belle jeune femme entre dans l'ascenseur en dégageant elle aussi une forte odeur de parfum. Elle regarde les deux femmes avec un air arrogant et leur dit:
- "Chanel No.5" 200euros l'once.

Trois étages plus tard, la vieille femme descend. Avant de sortir, elle regarde les deux jolies filles, se penche, lâche un méga-pet et dit: 
- "Cassoulet" 3euros la livre


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Le capitaine Bravado

Il y a longtemps vivait un officier de l'armée Royale nommé Capitaine Bravado. C'était un homme, un vrai de vrai qui ne montrait aucun signe de peur lorsqu'il faisait face à ses ennemis. 

Un jour, alors qu'il naviguait sur les 7 mers, il vit un bateau pirate approcher. Son équipage était très nerveux. 
Capitaine Bravado cria :
- Allez me chercher ma chemise rouge ! 

Le premier officier alla chercher la chemise rouge du capitaine qui aussitôt l'enfila. Il mena alors son équipage à la bataille et tua tous les pirates.
Ce soir-là, tous les hommes étaient assis dehors et fêtaient leur victoire. L'un d'eux demanda au capitaine : 
- Sir, pourquoi avez-vous demandé pour votre chemise rouge avant la bataille ?
Le capitaine répliqua :
- C'est très simple ... c'est au cas où j'aurais été blessé pendant l'attaque .... les hommes n'auraient pas vu mon sang couler sur ma chemise rouge et auraient continué de se battre sans peur.
Tous les hommes le regardèrent avec admiration, " Quel! homme courageux ! " 

Comme le soleil se levait le lendemain matin, les marins virent non pas un .. ni deux ... mais DIX bateaux pirates qui approchaient. L'équipage les regardait dans un silence horrifié, et attendait les ordres du capitaine. 

Capitaine Bravado regarda les 10 bateaux tranquillement sans peur, il regarda ensuite son premier officier et cria calmement : 
- Allez me chercher mon pantalon brun !



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2005)

:love::love:


Dis nous tous, elle est ou ta source? :siffle


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

L'informaticien....

Un informaticien pris dans une tempête fait naufrage et manque de mourir plusieurs fois quand une vague démente le rejette sur le rivage d'une île déserte. 

Epuisé, il se traîne sur le sable puis réussit à trouver un creux de rocher où il s'établit tel un Robinson. Les semaines et les mois passent, notre homme subsistant grâce au lait de coco et à quelques bananes vertes, dans une profonde solitude. 
Au bord de la dépression, barbu et demi nu, il decide de se noyer lorsqu'il entend une voix féminine : 
" Hello ! ". 
Délire ? Hallucinations ? Une superbe femme, habillée chic-ville et parfaitement maquillée lui fait signe. 
" Que vous arrive-t-il cher ami ? " 
" Heu, je suis naufragé, je croyais l'île déserte " répond-il. " jusqu'à ce que je vous aperçoive"
" Je suis naufragée comme vous, depuis plusieurs années" dit la jolie fille. 
" Plusieurs années ? Mais à vous voir on dirait que vous sortez du "France" et de ses galeries haute couture !"
" Merci, c'est gentil ! En fait j'ai un petit métier à tisser que je me suis fabriqué, en bois, et je tisse des fibres de coco. Pour la couleur j'ai trouvé de ravissants coquillages dont je tire une teinture ". 
" Mais ces bijoux ? " poursuit l'homme, ahuri. 
" Ils vous plaisent ? Je les ai fondus moi même à partir d'un minerai que j'ai découvert là bas à flanc de montagne. Je suis assez fière des moules à cire perdue que j'ai fabriqués. Mais suivez-moi, je vous invite plutôt à vous restaurer et à vous reposer chez moi, vous avez l'air épuisé "

Complètement hébété, le type la suit et découvre un superbe bungalow avec piscine. " Nom d'un chien, pense-t-il, elle est sacrement débrouillarde, cette femme ", et il s'affale sur le canapé. 
" Je vous sers quelque chose à boire ? " lui demande son hôtesse. 
" Heu, si c'est du lait de coco, non merci j'en ai ma claque " 
" Du lait de coco! Qu'il est drôle! Non bien sûr! Je distille un petit alcool dont vous me direz des nouvelles. Avec ou sans glaçons?"

Plus étonné de rien, le type boit d'un trait quelque chose qui ressemble fort à du whisky, et se voit proposer par la jeune femme une étape dans la salle de bains : 
" Vous trouverez un rasoir sur l'étagère " lui précise-t-elle. Douché, rasé de près, détendu, il revient au salon et voit son hôtesse vêtue d'un déshabillé transparent et très suggestif. 
Elle se colle contre lui et lui susurre à l'oreille: " Dis moi chéri, je suis sûre qu'il y a quelque chose que tu n'as pas fait depuis très longtemps et qui te manque terriblement... "

 Décidément halluciné le type répond : 
" Non ??!!... c'est pas vrai? ....  je peux aller consulter mes e-mail en plus ??!"


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Novembre 2005)

Pire que Toto c'est Philippe...

La maîtresse demande à ses élèves de faire une phrase avec "et pourtant". 
- Vas-y mon petit Patrick ! 
- Hier, j'ai été à la pêche avec mon papa et pourtant il pleuvait. 
- Oui ce n'est pas trop mal. A toi Isabelle ! 
- Le chat a attrapé une souris et pourtant elle courait vite. 
- Voilà, c'est très bien ! A toi Philippe 
Philippe réfléchit un instant et dit : 
- Les filles mouillent entre les jambes et pourtant elles ne rouillent pas !!! 
La maîtresse très mécontente : 
- Tu me copieras 100 fois "Je ne raconte pas de grossièreté en classe" pour demain, et tu prépareras une phrase correcte avec "Et pourtant". 
Le lendemain, Philippe remet sa punition à la maîtresse. 
- J'espère que tu as compris ! Vas-y, dis-nous ta nouvelle phrase... 
- La terre est ronde  .... (la maîtresse se dit: ouf ça commence bien) .... et pourtant ça baise dans tous les coins !!!


:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :love::love:
> 
> 
> Dis nous tous, elle est ou ta source? :siffle


Voui c'est pas possible il les notes dans un carnet....  ..???


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Novembre 2005)

En voici une qui va choquer les âmes bien pensantes qui hantent notre fil.

Un jeune Africain, ayant faim et soif tous les jours que Dieu fait a entendu dire, de la bouche de ses aînés, qu&#8217;en France personne n&#8217;avait faim. Il se renseigne donc et on lui dit que c&#8217;est très très loin&#8230;&#8230;.loin vers le Nord.
Plein de courage notre gamin décide de se rendre dans ce pays de cocagne. Il marche&#8230;marche et arrive finalement en face de la mer Méditerranée. Il se renseigne&#8230;..c&#8217;est où la France. De l&#8217;autre côté et c&#8217;est bien loin&#8230;&#8230;..qu&#8217;importe, il se jette à l&#8217;eau et nage désespérément droit devant lui&#8230;&#8230;.après plusieurs heures&#8230;..jours, il ne sait plus&#8230;..prêt à se laisser couler, il aperçoit enfin la terre &#8230;&#8230;la plage..et une immense banderole &#8220;Colonie de vacances&#8220;. Il voit des enfants blancs et noirs qui jouent sur le sable&#8230;.Soudain une cloche retenti&#8230;..tous les enfants se précipitent vers le réfectoire. Se sentant revivre notre jeune transfuge sort de l&#8217;eau et se dirige vers le réfectoire&#8230;
&#8220; Enfin&#8230;.enfin, je vais pouvoir manger.
Un moniteur se dirige vers lui et  lui demande &#8220; Tu as mangé ?&#8220;. L&#8217;enfant plein d&#8217;espoir lui répond &#8220;non&#8220;.
Et le moniteur souriant lui dit &#8220; Eh bien, alors tu peux aller nager&#8220;


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est une belle nuit d'été... le jeune couple marche dans le jardin, regarde les étoiles... ils se dirigent vers un banc, la femme s'assoit, l'homme lui se met à genoux par terre entre les jambes de sa maîtresse... mais avant de se pencher lui confie ses lunettes.  Au boût de quelques minutes:
"Euh pardon, mais vous pourriez remettre vos lunettes, cela fait 5 minutes que vous léchez le banc!"

 

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Jo_6466, c'est le roi de la blague !    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Un homme qui travaille dans une usine s'entend tous les jours dire par ses collègues "T'es cocu, t'es cocu, t'es cocu !". Alors, un jour, n'y tenant plus, il rentre chez lui à la pause déjeûner pour en avoir le coeur net. Il arrive dans sa chambre et trouve sa femme en petite tenue sur son lit. Il fouille partout mais ne trouve rien. Alors il repart et en passant dans la cuisine, dans une crise de folie, balance le réfrigérateur par la fenêtre. Il sort et se fait écraser par une voiture en traversant la rue. Il arrive aux portes du Paradis. Saint-Pierre lui dit :
- Alors mon ami, dites-moi comment vous êtes mort.
- J'étais ouvrier dans une usine, dit l'homme, et tous mes collègues me disaient que j'étais cocu. Alos je suis rentré chez moi aujourd'hui pour vérifier mais je n'ai trouvé personne. Et en passant dans la cuisine j'ai piqué une crise et balancé le frigo par la fenêtre. Et je me suis fait écraser par une voiture en sortant de chez moi.
- C'est bon, lui répond Saint-Pierre, passez et entrez au Paradis. Suivant !
Un autre homme s'avance. Saint-Pierre lui dit :
- Et vous, comment êtes-vous mort ?
- J'étais chez ma maîtresse, lui répond le type. J'étais planqué dans le réfrigérateur. Son mari est entré et a balancé le réfrigérateur par la fenêtre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un homme qui travaille dans une usine s'entend tous les jours dire par ses collègues "T'es cocu, t'es cocu, t'es cocu !". Alors, un jour, n'y tenant plus, il rentre chez lui à la pause déjeûner pour en avoir le coeur net. Il arrive dans sa chambre et trouve sa femme en petite tenue sur son lit.



Ben ... Que fais tu dans cette tenue, à cette heure ci ?

C'est que ... euh ... parce que ... Voilà ! J'ai plus rien à me mettre !

Plus rien à te mettre ? tu te fiches de moi ?

Il va vers le placard, ouvre la porte, et énumère :

Ta robe jaune, un tailleur gris, ton ensemble rouge, un ensemble bleu canard (NdT : variante spéciale iDuck), ton tailleur bleu, une robe rose, une robe blanche, une robe en jersey verte, bonjour monsieur, un tailleur noir, une robe du soir en lamée ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Que fais tu dans cette tenue, à cette heure ci ?
> 
> C'est que ... euh ... parce que ... Voilà ! J'ai plus rien à me mettre !
> 
> ...



Merci pour la variante.


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

trouver sur Copine de Geek, ce magnifique Roman Photo.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est un mec hyper-matérialiste qui vient tout juste de s'acheter une BMW flambant neuve.

Fier de son achat, il va en ville pour le montrer à ses collègues de travail.
Il la stationne sur le bord de la rue et au moment où il sort de la voiture, un camion passe à toute allure et arrache la portière d'un seul coup et la traine au loin ...

Le gars est furieux et se met à jurer après le conducteur du camion mais il est déjà bien loin
Il appelle donc la police.

Une fois la police arrivée, il se met à jurer en parlant du camionneur qui vient d'arracher sa porte de sa BMW toute neuve.

L'agent de police lui coupe la parole et dit:
- Monsieur, comment pouvez-vous être aussi matérialiste au point de ne même pas vous être rendu compte que vous vous êtes fait arracher l'avant-bras!

Le gars regarde son bras qui est coupé et dit:
P'tain!!!  ....... ma rolex!!

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est un vieux fermier qui toute sa vie a matté les belles filles qui batifollaient dans l'étang situé tout au fond de ses terres

L'âge venant, il a de plus en plus de mal à se cacher et à chaque fois les filles s'enfuient l'empêchant d'assouvir ses plus chers phantasmes

Un jour,entendant crier et rigoler, il s'approche et voit un groupe de jeunes femmes nues se baignant dans l'étang.
Il s'approche d'un pas décidé et les femmes,offusquées se dépêchent de se réfugier dans la partie profonde de l'étang.

Une des femmes lui crie:
- vous perdez votre temps on ne sortira pas tant que vous ne serez pas parti.

 Le vieil homme réplique alors:
- Rassurez-vous,je ne suis pas venu ici pour regarder de jeunes femmes sortir nues de l'étang. Je suis simplement venu nourrir le crocodile! 

... Et cette fois encore il obtint très vite ce qu'il était venu chercher ... 


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

Après le dîner, un Écossais très radin s'adresse à sa femme:
- Chérie, mets ton manteau, je m'en vais au pub.
- oh mon chéri comme tu es merveilleux ... tu m'emmènes prendre un verre!
- Mais non espèce d'idiote! Je vais juste baisser le chauffage pendant que je ne suis pas là!


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Écono-machoman
> 
> Après le dîner, un Écossais très radin s'adresse à sa femme:
> - Chérie, mets ton manteau, je m'en vais au pub.
> ...



Euh... je crois que c'est toi-même qui l'a racontée il y a qq. jours, celle-là !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Novembre 2005)

Il va souvent au pub, c'est pour ça


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

Un jeunot au volant d'un 4x4 Toyota customisé voit une Rolls se ranger à son côté à un feu tricolore. 

Le chauffeur de la Rolls le toise d'un air hautin
Le gars dans le custom baisse sa vitre et demande au chauffeur de la Rolls:
- J'ai le téléphone dans ma voiture et vous?
- pareil
- J'ai un fax
- J'ai ça aussi
- La télé?
- Oui évidement!
- Est-ce que ça peut faire couchette pour deux personnes à l'arrière de votre Rolls?
- euh non ...
... Et là, le feu venant de passer au vert, le gars en Toyota démarre en trombe en rigolant, laissant le chauffeur de la Rolls sur place, blême d'impuissance.

Aussitôt, le proprio de la Rolls prend rendez-vous avec le garage pour une installation de couchettes à l'arrière de sa voiture.

Une semaine plus tard, il aperçoit le custom 4x4 garé sur un trottoir, les vitres arrières couvertes de buée et de la vapeur s'échappant à l'extérieur. Le gars à la Rolls s'arrête net et vient frapper à la vitre:
- Hé là-dedans! ...

Après plusieurs 'toc toc', le conducteur du 4x4 sort la tête de l'habitacle, et le chauffeur de Rolls lui balance alors avec arrogance:
- vous savez, moi aussi maintenant j'ai une couchette pour deux personnes à l'arrière

Et le gars au 4x4 :
- Et c'est pour me dire ça que tu me fais sortir de la douche?


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il va souvent au pub, c'est pour ça


Bin oui .. faut bien faire des économies de chauffage ... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est un gars qui attend le bus avec deux grosses valises à ses pieds.

Un gars arrive et lui demande l'heure.
- Il est 15H45, répond le gars après avoir regardé sa montre. 
Alors l'autre passant dit :
- Waow, votre montre est superbe !
- Oui, c'est vrai, et surtout, elle a beaucoup de fonctions : par exemple, elle peut être programmée pour donner l'heure dans plus de 50 villes différentes au monde, et en plus, en parlant ! 
Là dessus, le gars appuie sur quelques boutons, et la montre se met à dire "Ici à Nagano, il est actuellement 1h45"

Puis le gars touche un bouton de plus et la montre se met à donner l'heure en anglais ! Montrant l'écran de la montre, il ajoute :
- Et là vous voyez, c'est un plan de la ville que l'on peut zoomer à volonté en appuyant ici, et ce petit point clignotant, c'est la position où l'on se trouve dans la ville qui nous est donnée par satellite grâce au système GPS intégré !

Alors que l'autre est bouche bée, le gars avec la montre poursuit :
- Cette montre permet aussi de recevoir la FM avec le système RDS .... elle fait TV couleurs également  ... Un système de télémétrie permet aussi de mesurer les distances et enfin, pour terminer, une carte de mémoire haute capacité permet un enregistrement vocal de deux heures... 

L'autre gars est époustouflé :
- Je veux acheter cette montre: il me la faut, maintenant !
- Imposible, j'en suis l'inventeur mais je ne peux pas vous la vendre maintenant : j'en suis encore à résoudre certains bugs, c'est encore un prototype vous savez...
- Je vous en offre 5000 francs!
- Nan ! J'ai déjà dépensé le double pour la créer.
- Je vous en offre 20 000 francs alors !
- Elle n'est pas à vendre je vous dis...
- Bon, allez, je vous en offre 50 000 francs, dit le gars en sortant son chéquier

Alors là, l'inventeur génial réfléchit et comprend que son intérêt est de vendre la montre pour en fabriquer une nouvelle et il dit :
- Tope là pour 50 000 francs. Puis il retire la montre de son poignet et la donne à son nouveau propriétaire, ravi.
Le nouveau propriétaire de la montre donne le chèque de 50 000 francs, tourne les talons et s'en va ..... Et l'inventeur lui lance alors :
- Hé, attendez une minute... Puis montrant les 2 valises : Vous oubliez les piles !!! 



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est une dame qui est chez la pharmacienne qui lui pose quelques questions pour remplir son dossier. 

- Combien d'enfants avez-vous ? 
- Dix. 
- Et comment s'appellent-ils ? 
- Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard et Bernard. 
- Ils s'appellent tous Bernard? Comment faites-vous pour les appeler quand ils jouent dehors par exemple? 
- Facile, je crie "Bernard" et ils arrivent tous! 
- Et si vous voulez qu'ils viennent pour le repas? 
- Pareil ... Ils mangent tous en même temps vous savez! 
- Mais si vous voulez en voir un en particulier? 
- Oh ben c'est facile, alors j'utilise son nom de famille!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est Monique et Germaine, deux vieilles paysannes, qui s'en vont ramasser des patates dans les champs. 

Soudain Monique sort de la terre humide, deux grosses patates et dit :
- Vindiou, on dirait les couilles du Robert !
Germaine, étonnée par la taille des féculents répond :
- Quoi? .... aussi grosses ?
- Non aussi sales !


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est une petite vieille à la campagne qui est sur son lit gravement malade.

Le médecin de la ville vient la voir et l'ausculte .... Le papi attend dans le séjour. 
Le médecin sort après de très longues minutes et lui dit : 
- Votre femme est dans un état comateux. 
Le papi qui est un peu sourd-dingue n'a rien compris ... Il rentre dans la chambre de sa promise. 
Mamie lui demande : 
- Qu'est-ce qu'il a dit le médecin à mon sujet ? 
Le papi 
- Oh, je sais pas ... j'crois qu'il a dit t'es dans un état comme ma queue ...
La mamie 
- Ch'ui dans un état comme ta queue !!!????..... ? Bah j'suis pas prête de m'lever alors !!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

Une femme est avec son amant quand elle entend une clé tourner dans la serrure. 

- Mon mari! Prends vite tes vêtements et saute par la fenêtre ! 
- Mais je suis tout nu et il pleut à averse. 
- Ne discute pas! S'il te trouve tu es mort! 

L'autre attrape ses affaires et saute par la fenêtre. Arrive à ce moment là un groupe de joggers et pour passer inaperçu, il se mêle à eux. 

Un jogger, surpris, lui demande : Vous courez toujours tout nu? 
- Oui, j'adore sentir le vent sur ma peau, ça me donne une sensation de liberté. 

- Vous courez toujours avec vos affaires sous le bras? demande le deuxième. 
- Oui, comme ça à la fin du jogging, je me rhabille et je vais directement travailler. 

- Et vous courez toujours avec un préservatif? Redemande le premier jogger. 
- Euh non .....  seulement quand il pleut.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Yip (17 Novembre 2005)

Y en a des pas mal, dans le tas, la mitraillette.   :love: :love: :love: 


Pas moyen de te bouler pour l'instant, désolé. Ça sera pour plus tard.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

Saloperie de machine qui veut pas m'ecouter... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Novembre 2005)

D&#8217;actualité depuis&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Monsieur Dupont est au paradis déjà depuis quelque temps et il s&#8217;emmerde.
St Pierre lui a dévolu le pavillon 49.000.000.987, trois pièces et petit jardinet qu&#8217;il entretient avec plaisir. La cuisinière et la femme de chambre (En liberté surveillée du purgatoire) qui lui ont été dévolues, sont girondes, mais pas touche.
Actions de grâce tous les matins, messe à 10 heure  et les vêpres à 18h.
Comme chaque jour il salue son voisin et fait un brin de causette.
-M. Dupont, depuis le temps que vous êtes dans le quartier vous n&#8217;êtes pas encore venu aux réunions des élus de notre quartier.
-Cher voisin, je me plais à entretenir mon jardinet et les activités des adorations me conviennent parfaitement.
-Venez donc ce soir, je vous invite, nous allons faire la nouba en enfer. Ça vous changera un peu les idées.
Après quelques réticences, Monsieur Dupont accepte l&#8217;invitation.
Et le soir même, en enfer, réception en fanfare dans l&#8217;immense hall d&#8217;entrée de l&#8217;enfer. Tout est permis&#8230;&#8230;Soirée animée et champagne&#8230;  ..Boite à strip-tease&#8230;&#8230;L&#8217;ambiance des élus et des diablotines des différents établissements, est super conviviale.
Quelque temps plus tard, Monsieur Dupont s&#8217;emmerde ferme au paradis et visite de plus en plus souvent les lieux de délices que sont les enfers.
Un jour, alors qu&#8217;il s&#8217;emmerdait royalement, il lui vint une idée géniale et s&#8217;en fut trouver St Pierre.
-Monsieur St Pierre, je voudrais aller en enfer&#8230;. ??
-Mais M. Dupont vous y allez souvent&#8230;&#8230;Pourquoi me demander cela ?
-Vous ne m&#8217;avez pas compris, bon St Pierre. ( Le coup de la brosse à reluire) Je serai désireux d&#8217;y aller de manière permanente&#8230;&#8230;Y prendre ma résidence &#8230;&#8230;y habiter quoi !
-Mais, il n&#8217;y a aucun problème, en tant qu&#8217;élu de première classe vous en avez le droit.
En deux coups de cuillères à pots, les papiers de sortie du paradis et d&#8217;entrée en enfer sont remplis. 
Monsieur Dupont Heureux et souriant se présente donc au guichet de réception de l&#8217;enfer. Aussitôt un diable l&#8217;attrape, le roue de coups, lui vole ses vêtements en  lui lâchant les pires insultes.
M. Dupont s&#8217;écrie.
-Holà ! Ça ne va pas &#8230; .Non mais, je suis venu souvent ici et ce n&#8217;était pas comme ça du tout !
Et le gars de la réception lui dit avec un grand sourire.
Espèce de connard&#8230;&#8230;ne Faut pas confondre tourisme et immigration.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

pas moyen de te bouler Jose ...


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen de te bouler Jose ...




Pas grave.....je ne cherche pas ça.


----------



## tornade13 (17 Novembre 2005)

Une journée a l'école la maîtresse décide de faire des rimes a ses élèves...

A toi Jean: "ce matin maman avait du chagrin"   très bien jean

A toi Simon: "aujourd'hui il y'a de la pluie"   excellent Simon

A toi Toto: "dans la marre a grenouilles j'avais de l'eau jusqu'au genou"  c'est nul toto cela ne rime pas ?

"Ben oui maîtresse mais y'avait pas assez d'eau"


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

Après une dispute un couple boude et ne s'adresse plus la parole 

Le mari qui doit partir en voyage écrit:
"Réveilles-moi à 6h. Mon avion décolle à 8h.45 ?

Quand il se lève, il est dix heures !
Sur la table de nuit un message:"Réveilles-toi, il est 6h."


----------



## tornade13 (17 Novembre 2005)

Un accident entre une superbe BMW et une vieille renault 5, la BMW et la Renault 5 sont sévèrement abîmé, le gars de la BM descend en costard cravate et dit tout haut 

"merde une bagnole a ce prix la obligé de bosser pendant 6 mois !!!

Le propriétaire de le R5 descend a son tour et dit "moi je dois bosser au moins 2 ans pour en avoir une autre !!! "

Le mec de la BM: "quelle idée de mettre autant d'argent dans une bagnole !!!"


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> D?actualité depuis???.
> 
> Monsieur Dupont est au paradis déjà depuis quelque temps et il s?emmerde.
> St Pierre lui a dévolu le pavillon 49.000.000.987, trois pièces et petit jardinet qu?il entretient avec plaisir. La cuisinière et la femme de chambre (En liberté surveillée du purgatoire) qui lui ont été dévolues, sont girondes, mais pas touche.
> ...



Y'avait Lorna?  :love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

Deux chèvres, baba et babi sont sur un bateau. Baba tombe à l'eau, kessispasse ?

Ben baba coule et babi bêle...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Novembre 2005)

Un homme joue au golf pour la première fois sur un terrain 
particulièrement compliqué.

À un certain moment, il s'embrouille et n'est plus certain de l'endroit 
exact où il se trouve sur le parcours.

En regardant autour, il aperçoit une femme qui joue devant lui. Il 
s'approche ,s'excuse, lui explique sa confusion

et lui demande si elle sait sur quel trou il joue.

Elle répond :

- Eh bien, je suis sur le 7e et vous êtes un trou derrière moi, alors 
vous devez être sur le 6e.

L'homme la remercie et poursuit sa partie.

Un peu plus tard, la même situation se produit. Il s'approche encore 
une 
fois de la femme et lui pose la même question.

- Je suis présentement sur le 14e trou, répond la femme, et vous êtes 
un 
trou derrière moi. Vous devez donc être au 13e.

L'homme la remercie à nouveau et termine sa partie.

Lorsqu'il entre au chalet, il aperçoit la femme assise au bar.

Il demande au barman s'il la connaît.

Il répond dans l'affirmative :

- Elle est représentante et vient jouer à ce club régulièrement.

Notre golfeur s'approche d'elle et lui offre un verre pour la 
remercier.

- Je crois comprendre que vous êtes représentante. Je suis également 
dans la vente. Qu'est ce que vous vendez ?

- Si je vous le dis, promettez-moi de ne pas rire.

- D'accord, répond l'homme.

- Eh bien, poursuit-elle un peu gênée, je travaille pour Tampax.

Sur ce, l'homme se met à rire à gorge déployée.

- Je savais que vous ririez de moi. Chaque fois que je dis ce que je 
vends, c'est la réaction que ça provoque.

- Non, non, répond l'homme après avoir essuyé ses larmes, je ne ris pas 
de votre profession !

C'est que je vends du papier hygiénique... Je suis encore un trou 
derrière vous !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Deux chèvres, baba et babi sont sur un bateau. Baba tombe à l'eau, kessispasse ?
> 
> Ben baba coule et babi bêle...




H.I.É.  :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> H.I.É. :mouais:


 
Te plains pas, j'ai pire...


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Deux chèvres, baba et babi sont sur un bateau. Baba tombe à l'eau, kessispasse ?
> 
> Ben baba coule et babi bêle...




J'adore. :love:  

(je sais, je suis bon publique. :rateau: )


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. :love:
> 
> (je sais, je suis bon publique. :rateau: )


 
Aussi !  :love:

(et aucun rapport avec le fait d'être ou non bon public: cette blague est bonne, c'est tout!  )

Bon on veut les pires aussi!!! 

A.


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

J'crois que la pire que je connaisse, mais qui est aussi ma préférée, même si elle marche mieux à l'oral qu'à l'écrit c'est :

Comment ramasse-t-on la papaye ?
Avec une foufourche...

Ouais en fait, à l'écrit, c'est vraiment naze...


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. :love:
> 
> (je sais, je suis bon publique. :rateau: )


Alors voici sa petite soeur:

"Vivon et Viva sont sur un bateau au Pôle Nord.
Viva tombe à l'eau.
Qu'est-ce qui se passe?

Viva gèle, bien sûr."

Ca va? Tu pleures pas trop?


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'crois que la pire que je connaisse, mais qui est aussi ma préférée, même si elle marche mieux à l'oral qu'à l'écrit c'est :
> 
> Comment ramasse-t-on la papaye ?
> Avec une foufourche...
> ...


 
Je l'ai racontée plus haut et touuuuuuuuuujours aussi géniale! 
J'adoooooooooooooooooooooore!!!  :love:

Bon donc tu sais ce que c'est un canif? 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aors voici sa petite soeur:
> 
> "Vivon et Viva sont sur un bateau au Pôle Nord.
> Viva tombe à l'eau.
> ...


 

:love:

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aors voici sa petite soeur:
> 
> "Vivon et Viva sont sur un bateau au Pôle Nord.
> Viva tombe à l'eau.
> ...




:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai racontée plus haut et touuuuuuuuuujours aussi géniale!
> J'adoooooooooooooooooooooore!!! :love:
> 
> Bon donc tu sais ce que c'est un canif?
> ...


Un pefit coufeau ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc tu sais ce que c'est un canif?
> 
> A.


Un p'tit fien
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit fien
> :love:



qui loge dans une nife ... et un chalumeau, c'est un drolumadaire à deux bosses (ou, selon certains auteurs un dromaludaire), et un lapide, c'est un tlain qui va tlès tlès vite, etc ... etc ...

Bon, on peut repasser à des blagues sérieuses, maintenant ? 


EDIT : sinon, je vous sors mes devinettes absurdes, et je vous préviens, vous n'en sortirez pas indemnes !


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> qui loge dans une nife ... et un chalumeau, c'est un drolumadaire à deux bosses (ou, selon certains auteurs un dromaludaire), et un lapide, c'est un tlain qui va tlès tlès vite, etc ... etc ...
> 
> Bon, on peut repasser à des blagues sérieuses, maintenant ?


 
  

Je les avais oubliées celles-ci!!! :love:

A.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aussi !  :love:
> 
> (et aucun rapport avec le fait d'être ou non bon public: cette blague est bonne, c'est tout!  )
> 
> ...




hé oui, c'est pour ça que je me suis vais virer du CDI 
mais sinon :love:


----------



## lalsaco (18 Novembre 2005)

Enfin ce fil arrive à mon niveau. :rateau: 

Bali et balo sont dans un bâteau. Bali tombe à l'eau. Lequel est chauve ?

Je vous laisse méditer un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce fil arrive à mon niveau. :rateau:
> 
> Bali et balo sont dans un bâteau. Bali tombe à l'eau. Lequel est chauve ?
> 
> Je vous laisse méditer un peu...



Rezba ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce fil arrive à mon niveau. :rateau:
> 
> Bali et balo sont dans un bâteau. Bali tombe à l'eau. Lequel est chauve ?
> 
> Je vous laisse méditer un peu...



Au hasard : Bali (de toutes façons j'ai une chance sur 2). Et ne me demandez pas pourquoi, j'en sais rien.


----------



## justme (18 Novembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce fil arrive à mon niveau. :rateau:
> 
> Bali et balo sont dans un bâteau. Bali tombe à l'eau. Lequel est chauve ?
> 
> Je vous laisse méditer un peu...



Balo car: Bali tond Balo


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

Une vierge et une prostituée sont dans un bateau. Les deux tombent à l'eau, mais seule la vierge se noie... Pourquoi ?


----------



## justme (18 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Une vierge et une prostituée sont dans un bateau. Les deux tombent à l'eau, mais seule la vierge se noie... Pourquoi ?



Elle a paniquée ?


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

justme a dit:
			
		

> Elle a paniquée ?


Ben vi :rose: oh le flop...
bon, puisque "c est vachement bien, on est quand meme tous des europeens" (Arno) :

C'est un petit canard sur le lac, triste et en train de pleurer. Arrive un crocodile qui lui demande :
- Hé, canard, pourquoi pleures-tu ?
- Sniff, sniff, j'sais pas qui je suis, j'sais pas qui je suis... sniff, sniff.....
- He bien... t'es un canard, bien sur, dit le crocodile : Regarde, bec  jaune, plumes, pattes, bref ça mont  re que t'es un canard quoi !
- Chic alors, j'suis un canard ! ! ! Rétorque la canard tout content de savoir qui il est, et demande à son tour :
- Dis, et toi, tu es quoi ? 
- Devine ! dit le crocodile.
- Hum.. dit le canard, queue agitée, petits bras, grande gueule, veste en cuir... T'es Italien ?!?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas cap



Tu l'aura cherché ! 

Quelle différence entre un vieux pneu et une enclume ? hein ? hein ?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi :rose: oh le flop...
> bon, puisque "c est vachement bien, on est quand meme tous des europeens" (Arno) :
> 
> C'est un petit canard sur le lac, triste et en train de pleurer. Arrive un crocodile qui lui demande :
> ...


Déjà bu 

Vache ! et presque toute la dernière page n'est que redites (à part bali tond balo) - Jo, reviens !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (18 Novembre 2005)

qui est le saint patrons des roux ?
oliveur
l'enjoliveur protège les roues


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Novembre 2005)

pas mal celle là


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aura cherché !
> 
> Quelle différence entre un vieux pneu et une enclume ? hein ? hein ?



Alors, oukilé le picouto, là, y fait moins son malin, là, hein !

Bon, alors la réponse de la mort qui tue : Y en a pas, ils sont tous les deux en caoutchouc ...     ...      ... Sauf l'enclume ! :rateau:  

Bon, la suivante : Quelle différence y a-t-il entre un oiseau ?


----------



## Jec (18 Novembre 2005)

Il a les deux pattes de la même longueur surtout la gauche ..


----------



## yoffy (18 Novembre 2005)

Les bons élèves :

Un ministre gabonais fait un petit séjour sur la côte d'azur pour rendre visite à quelques amis responsables politiques. Il est ainsi reçu dans la somptueuse villa d'un député-maire et remarque d'entrée toutes les toiles de maîtres qui ornent les murs. 
Pendant le repas il n'hésite pas à demander à son ami: "Il faut quand même que tu m'expliques comment tu as pu amasser une fortune pareille en faisant de la politique..." 
L'élu français répond en désignant la fenêtre: "C'est très simple, tu vois l'autoroute là-bas ? Cela a coûté 10 milliards de francs à la collectivité dont 10% directement dans ma poche...et voila !" 
Le ministre n'en revient pas et commente: "Joli coup !" 
Quelques années s'écoulent et notre député-maire rend la politesse à son ami africain. Il découvre avec stupéfaction que son hôte habite un château en marbre, décoré d'oeuvres de maîtres et de sculptures de grande valeur. Pendant le repas, il demande: "C'est à ton tour de m'expliquer. 
Comment as tu amassé cette fortune colossale ?" Le ministre gabonais répond en désignant la fenêtre: "C'est très simple, tu vois l'autoroute la-bas ?" L'autre: "Non..." ...Le ministre: "... Ben voila !"


----------



## Jec (18 Novembre 2005)

Quelle est la différence entre un flic ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Il a les deux pattes de la même longueur surtout la gauche ..



Presque ça : Y en a pas, les deux ailes sont pareilles ...     ...     ... Surtout la gauche !


----------



## Jec (18 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la différence entre un flic ?!



Il n'y en a aucune.Il ne sait ni. 


Bon ok, 2.- , je sors ...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Un gars de la ville sans un sou, part à la campagne proposer ses services contre le gîte et le couvert.

Il entre dans une ferme et s'adresse au patron. Celui-ci lui dit : "D'accord, je te loge et te nourris, mais faudra travailler dur pour le meriter" 
Il ajoute : "Autre chose, j'ai deux filles. Si tu oses toucher à l'une d'entre elles, tu es un homme mort! "

Le type accepte l'offre du fermier et s'en va immédiatement dormir dans la grange afin d'être frais et dispo pour le lendemain.

A la première heure, le fermier vient le chercher et l'amène aux champs. Jetant un oeil sur les chaussures de notre citadin, le fermier lui lance:
 - T'as vu tes chaussures? ... on est pas au bal ici! ... Vas donc dans la chambre des filles, dans le placard, tu trouveras des bottes ...  Chausse-les et reviens vite ... et rappelle toi ce que je t'ai dit à propos de mes filles!"

En arrivant dans la chambre et voyant les belles à demi-vêtues et encore endormies, il ne peut résister et entreprend de bien servir la première des filles.

N'ayant pour ainsi dire pas reçu de résistance avec la première des filles, il ose aborder la deuxième. Mais celle-là se met à crier : "Si tu me touches mon père va te tuer ! ".

Le gars repond : "Mais non! .... c'est justement lui qui m'envoie ... ltu me crois pas? .. "

Il va à la fenêtre, l'ouvre et crie : 
- Eh Monsieur .... je les enfile toutes les deux ?" 
Et le fermier : "Bien sûr, abruti !


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Femme au volant .. danger pemanent ... la preuve!

Ce matin j'étais sur l'autoroute en route pour le bureau . 
Je me suis fait dépassé par une femme dans une BMW flambant neuve. 
Elle roulait à 130km/heure et elle se regardait dans le rétroviseur pendant qu'elle appliquait son mascara ... une folie!

Tout à coup, je me la suis retrouvée à moitié sur ma voie, toujours en train de se maquiller ! 

Ca m'a fait tellement peur que j'en ai laissé tomber mon rasoir électrique sur le journal que je tenais de l'autre main. 
Dans toute cette confusion, j'ai essayé de redresser le volant avec mes genoux, mais mon téléphone cellulaire est tombé dans le café que je tenais justement entre mes genoux .... le café chaud s'est répandu et m'a brûlé les bijoux de famille ... mon téléphone est fichu ... et j'ai perdu la communication pendant un appel important. 

Bref .... j'ai bien failli avoir un accident à cause de cette connasse ! 


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Deux amis sortent ensemble d'une séance de sauna. 
Ils se rhabillent tranquillement. Mais il y en a un qui se met un porte jarretelles autour de la taille.

L'autre, assez surpris, lui demande : 
- Hé ! Mais qu'est ce qui te prend ? .... tu mets des trucs de gonzesse, toi maintenant???  ... Ca va pas la tête?

- Attends, je t'explique dit le premier
C'est ma femme qui a trouvé l'autre jour ce machin entre deux coussins du canapé .... et comme elle n'en porte pas, elle m'a geulé : "Et naturellement, tu vas me faire croire que c'est à toi, ça ? ... "


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Raciste?

C'est le jeune Isaac qui va trouver son patron et qui lui dit: 
- Je ne peux plus travailler chez vous. Tous vos employés sont antisémites! 
- Quoi?! Qu'est ce que vous racontez-la?! Qu'il y en ait un ou deux, je veux bien, mais pas tous! 
- Si ... je vous dit qu'ils sont tous antisémites!!! D'ailleurs j'ai fait un test... Je leur ai tous posé la même question, et ils ont tous fait la même réponse! ... Ils sont tous antisémites, j'vous dit!! 
- Mais c'est quoi cette question???? 
- Je leur ai demandé ce qu'ils penseraient si on exterminait tous les juifs et tous les coiffeurs...
- Les coiffeurs!?! Pourquoi les coiffeurs??? répond le patron
- Ben, vous voyez, vous aussi!


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Deux hommes sont assis au bar, au sommet de l'Empire State Building

L'un, complètement éméché, se tourne vers l'autre et lui dit : 
- Vous savez, j'ai découvert, la semaine dernière, que lorsqu'on saute du sommet de ce building, arrivé au niveau du dixième étage, le vent est si fort qu'il vous fait faire le tour de l'immeuble et vous fait entrer en douceur par une fenêtre

Le barman , entendant la conversation, hoche la tête en faisant la moue
Le deuxieme client dit :  "c'est impossible! ... "

Le premier client lui dit qu'il va prouver ce qu'il dit ... Il ouvre la fenêtre, saute et au niveau du dixième étage, emporté par le vent, il fait le tour de l'immeuble, ralentit, entre par une fenêtre ouverte et remonte tranquilement au bar.
Son voisin de bar n'en croit pas ses yeux , mais lui dit que ca doit être un hasard si ca a marché

Vexé, l'autre ouvre à nouveau la fenêtre et recommence. La même chose se reproduit. 
Alors le deuxième consommateur , convaincu , décide d'essayer .... Il passe le dixième étage ... le neuvième ... le huitième ...... et s'écrase sur le trottoir .... 

Alors, le barman se tourne vers le premier consommateur et lui dit : 
- Tu racontes décidément n'importe quoi quand tu es bourré ... Superman !




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Toto rentre de l'école et il demande à sa mère si il peut emmener promener sa chienne Belle. 
Sa maman lui répond: 
- Tu ne peux pas mon chéri, Belle est en chaleurs.

- C'est quoi les "chaleurs", maman?

- Écoute Toto, ton père est dans le garage, tu n'as qu'à aller lui demander.

Toto s'en va rejoindre son père: 
- Dis papa, je voudrais bien aller me promener avec Belle, mais maman a dit non parce que Belle est "en chaleurs". Ça veut dire quoi les "chaleurs"?

Le père qui était en train de faire la vidange et les filtres du camion prend un torchon, le trempe dans le gas-oil et en imbibe l'arrière de la chienne en disant à son Toto de fils: 
- T'en fais pas Toto, avec ce que papa vient de faire, ça va aller. Tu peux aller te promener avec Belle.

Toto, ravi, met la laisse à son chien et va se promener. 
Une demie heure plus tard, Toto est de retour mais sans son chien. 
- Qu'est-ce que tu as fait du chien? , demande le père inquiet

Et Toto lui répond: 
- Arrivés près du terrain de foot, elle n'a plus voulu avancer. Alors j'ai compris qu'elle était tombée en panne de gas-oil... mais ne t'en fais pas, il y a la-bàs un chien qui la ramène en la poussant au cul!


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Pendant la 2 ème guerre mondiale, un officier allemand en poste à Paris, a pris l'habitude d'aller boire un coup le soir dans un bar.

Seulement dans ce bar il y a un perroquet qui à chaque fois que l'officier pénêtre dans la pièce lance à son égard :
- L'Allemagne va perdre la guerre - l'Allemagne va perdre la guerre !!!
Et cela dure pendant cinq bonnes minutes. Evidemment l'officier allemand, commence en avoir plein le dos de ce perroquet et met en garde le patron du bar :
- Ecoutez monsieur, je n'ai aucune raison de me laisser offenser par votre perroquet. Après tout, c'est quand même nous les plus fort ! Donc si demain ce perroquet me refait la même réflexion, je lui tranche la gorge, et je fais exploser votre bar.

Le patron du bar,inquiet, décide de confier son perroquet au curé du coin, et de prendre le sien en échange, car se dit il, comme c'est un perroquet de curé, il ne fera pas de remarques désobligeantes à l'officier allemand.

Le lendemain l'officier rentre dans le bar et le perroquet ne bronche pas ... cinq minutes se passent toujours rien ... l'allemand ravil s'approche de lui et lui demande :
- Alors c'est toujours l'Allemagne qui va perdre la guerre?

Le perroquet :
- Que Dieu vous entende mon fils ... que dieu vous entende


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2005)

Quelle la différence entre un parachute et des couilles ???

Aucune. Quand t'en as pas, tu t'écrases... :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (18 Novembre 2005)

pas vraiment une blague, mais toujours marrant


la confiture c'est comme la culture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale
_vérifié dans 100 % des cas au lycée !_


----------



## Philippe (18 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Toto rentre de l'école et il demande à sa mère si il peut emmener promener sa chienne Belle.
> Sa maman lui répond:
> - Tu ne peux pas mon chéri, Belle est en chaleurs.
> 
> ...


 

J'aimais mieux celle avec Philippe.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais mieux celle avec Philippe.


Philippe c'est celui qui "pousse" la chienne en panne de gasoil :love:


----------



## yoffy (18 Novembre 2005)

Un curé passe dans la rue et voit le petit Toto qui fume une cigarette. 
Le curé dit: 
- Dis donc petit, tu es bien trop jeune pour fumer! 
Toto le regarde puis détourne la tête et ne répond pas 
Le curé insiste: 
- Quel âge as-tu? 
Toto répond: 
- Six ans 
Le curé: 
- Six ans?... Et à quel âge as-tu commencé à fumer alors? 
Toto: 
- Juste après d'avoir fait l'amour pour la première fois 
Le curé: 
- Et c'était quand alors, la première fois où tu as fait l'amour? 
Toto: 
- J'm'en souviens pas... J'étais bourré


----------



## apenspel (19 Novembre 2005)

Deux nains débarqués de province arrivent pour une virée à la capitale.

Devant un p'tit hôtel, ils avisent deux jeunes femmes terriblement avenantes, discutent un peu, entrent dans l'hôtel et s'installent dans leurs chambres mitoyennes.

Le premier, sans trop de préliminaires, fait sa petite affaire, puis las, décide de continuer la nuit à dormir.

De l'autre chambre, cependant, proviennent des sons sans équivoque : Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Notre nain se dit que son compère est bien en forme&#8230;
- Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Une demi heure plus tard, c'est toujours pareil&#8230;
- Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Notre nain n'arrive pas à dormir, il ouvre la fenêtre pour prendre l'air. À côté, la fenêtre est ouverte aussi&#8230;
- Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Déjà deux heures que ça dure, il aimerait dormir et se met la tête sous l'oreiller&#8230;
- Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Et toute la nuit dure ainsi&#8230;
- Hop, hop, hop, hop&#8230;

Le matin, les deux compères se retrouvent.

- Alors, comment ça s'est passé pour toi ?
- Bof, avec ce qu'on avait bu, j'ai lâché la sauce vite fait, puis j'ai cherché à dormir&#8230; Et toi ?
- Oh, ne m'en parle pas ! De toute la nuit, je ne suis pas arrivé à monter sur le lit !


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Un jeune cow-boy entre dans un saloon ... Il dégaine et lance : 
-  Le premier qui m'emmerde, je lui fout une balle entre les deux yeux. 
Un vieux cow-boy, qui en a vu beaucoup d'autres, lui dit très calmement : 
-  Lime ta mire.... 
Le jeune ne comprend pas, sort du saloon mais revient le lendemain, le surlendemain, tous les jours de la semaine qui suit et, à chaque fois, lance : 
-  Le premier qui m'emmerde, je lui fout une balle entre les deux yeux. 
Le vieux cow-boy, toujours aussi calme, lui dit toujours : 
-  Lime ta mire... 
Au bout de 10 jours, le jeune cow-boy demande au vieux cow-boy : 
-  Pourquoi me dis-tu toujours "lime ta mire?" 
- Parce que, moi aussi j'ai été jeune. Moi aussi je suis entré dans un saloon, comme toi, et moi aussi j'ai dit des conneries comme les tiennes. Et puis un jour, un groupe de vieux cow-boys m'a sauté dessus, ils m'ont pris mon flingue et me l'ont enfoncé dans le cul... Alors, un bon conseil : lime ta mire !

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Deux couples discutent devant un tableau au Musée. La toile représentant trois hommes nus et très noirs, assis sur un banc. 
Le pénis de l'homme, assis au centre, est rose.
Et c'est autour de ce pénis que la conversation s'anime

Arrive un gardien qui s'approche. 
- Étonnant, n'est-ce pas? 
- En effet, répond une des femmes. Je ne comprends pas. 
- Moi non plus, dit l'homme qui accompagne l'autre femme. 
- Simple, dit le gardien. Ce ne sont pas des Noirs, mais des mineurs d'une mine de charbon et le deuxième est allé dîner chez lui.


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Un homme embarque dans un train avec un bébé dans chaque bras et s'assoit près d'une dame d'un certain âge. 
La dame regarde l'homme et les deux bébés et elle s'adresse au Monsieur : 
- Comme ils sont beaux vos bébés ! 
- Hum Hum. fait le Monsieur, 
- Quelle âge ont-ils ? 
- Je ne sais pas ! 
- Ce sont des garçons ou des filles ? 
- Je ne sais pas ! 
- Quelle sorte de père êtes-vous pour ne pas être plus fier de vos enfants que ça ! 
- Madame ! ... Répond le Monsieur ... ce ne sont pas mes enfants ... Je suis vendeur de pilules anticonceptionnelles et ces bébés sont deux plaintes que je rapporte au bureau.


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce? .... je vous laisse la nuit pour vous pencher sur la question


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

C'est un gars qui vient d'acheter une voiture neuve, mais, faute de garage, il est obligé de la laisser la nuit dans la rue. 
Il est inquiet car il sait que les voleurs de radios n'hésitent pas à briser les vitres et à fracturer les portières

il met donc sur son pare-brise l'écriteau suivant :
- IL N'Y A PAS DE RADIO DANS CETTE VOITURE.

Et le lendemain matin, plus de voiture. À la place il ne reste que l'écriteau sur lequel on a rajouté :
- Ce n'est pas grave, on en mettra une...


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

C'est un dépravé de la pire espèce qui décède ... sans hésitation St Pierre l'envoie chez Lucifer 
Aussitôt celui-ci le pousse sans ménagement vers les flammes de l'enfer lorsqu'ils croisent un groupe de vilains Hells Angels couchés dans un lit la bouteille de bière à la main et entourés de superbes filles à moitié nues .... le gars incrédule lance:
- Mais je croyais ... 

Et le diable:
- Il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences. Les bouteilles sont trouées et les filles ne le sont pas ....


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Repas de Gala ...

Madame l'ambassadeur d'Italie (née Ferrero-Rochedor) reçoit le tout Paris pour une soirée de gala. Elle descend les escaliers de marbre de son hôtel particulier au bras de son invité d'honneur

Soudain, en pleine négociation de la 47ème marche, madame l'ambassadeur laisse échapper un pet sonore et très nauséabond
Confuse, elle se penche à l'oreille de son cavalier et lui dit:
- Monsieur .... soyez gentleman .... j'aimerais que cela reste entre nous

Et l'autre, se pinçant le nez avec dégoût:
- vous savez ... j'aimerais autant que ça circule dans la salle!


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Dans la montagne...

C'est un touriste qui s'est perdu dans la montagne. Il arrive devant une toute petite cabane. Il frappe à la porte en criant: 
- IL Y A QUELQU'UN ?? 
Et une voix d'enfant lui répond: 
- OUI!! 
Alors, le type demande: 
- Ton papa est là? 
- Nan ! Il est sorti juste avant que maman rentre ! 
- Alors, ta maman est là ? 
- Nan ! Elle est sortie au moment ou je suis rentré ! 
- Mais alors, vous n'êtes jamais ensemble dans cette famille ! 
- Ah nan, pas ici ! Ici, c'est les chiottes ! 



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Hérédité...

Deux homosexuels prennent la décision d'avoir un bébé. Ils obtiennent les autorisations nécessaires, font mélanger leurs semences et obtiennent l'accord d'une mère porteuse.

Lorsque l'enfant naît, ils accourent à la maternité.

Mais dans tous les coins, les nourrissons braillent à tue-tête ... un vrai bordel ... le couple commence à s'inquiéter pour les mois à venir.

L'une des infirmières vient à leur rencontre et leur annonce :
- Le vôtre est là...

Elle désigne un charmant poupon souriant et d'un calme impressionnant.
Pas la moindre larme, pas le plus petit cri ... et un regard rempli de bonheur

L'un des homos dit alors :
- Qu'il est mignon, c'est le seul de toute la maternité qui ne pleure pas

Et l'infirmière :
- Oui ... mais attendez un peu qu'on lui enlève le thermomètre!



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

C'est lundi matin ... le facteur fait sa tournée

Au moment où il dépose une lettre dans la boite, la porte s'ouvre et un gars sort avec énorme un paquet de bouteilles de bière et d'alcool vides accompagné d'une épaisse fumée de cigarette qui s'échappe par la porte ouverte

- Wow ! Ça m'a tout l'air que vous avez eu une méchante party hier soir !

- Oui, nous étions 15 couples des environs et aux alentours de minuit, nous étions tellement saouls que nous avons commencé à jouer à "Qui suis-je ".

- Ah! Et comment ça se joue?

- Ben! Tous les gars sont entrés dans la chambre à coucher, se sont déshabillés et ensuite ils sont revenus dans le salon, couvert d'un drap de lit, avec le zizi qui dépassait à travers un trou dans le drap. Les femmes devaient deviner qui se cachait sous le drap.

Le facteur émoustillé:
- C'est pas de chance que j'aie manqué ça!

Et le gars:
- si j'étais vous je resterais pas là  ...  car votre nom est sorti quatre ou cinq fois!


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces hommes!!

Un gars a sérieusement endommagé l'aile gauche de sa voiture en frappant un lampadaire, tandis qu'il se garait. Il fait réparer le tout, mais, le jour même où il récupère son véhicule ... bardaf! il démolit l'aile droite contre un arbre.

Il rentre chez lui et dit à sa femme :
- Je vais avoir l'air de quoi moi?

De bon coeur, sa femme lui dit :
- T'as qu'à lui dire que c'est moi qui l'a fait cette fois-ci...
- Qu'est-ce que tu penses que je lui ai dit la première fois!?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce? .... je vous laisse la nuit pour vous pencher sur la question
> 
> 
> :love: :love:


MMhhhh je dirais que le MQCD est un joli petit c....


----------



## yoffy (20 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> MMhhhh je dirais que le MQCD est un joli petit c....


Monique  !?


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Papa ? Comment je suis né ?
- Très bien, mon fils, il fallait bien que l'on en parle un jour! 
- Papa et maman se sont copier/coller dans un Chat sur MSN.
- Papa a fixé un rancard via e-mail à maman et nous nous sommes retrouvés dans les toilettes d'un cybercafé. 
- Après, maman a fait quelques downloads du memory stick de papa.
- Lorsque papa fut prêt pour l'upload, nous avons découvert que nous n'avions pas mis de firewall. 
- Comme il était trop tard pour faire delete, neuf mois plus tard le satané virus apparaissait...


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Bientôt les vacances ...

Une adolescente de 16 ans fait les boutiques avec sa maman pour s'acheter des fringues pour les vacances.
Elle sort de la cabine d'essayage en portant un string de bain vraiment mi-nu-scu-le! 
Tout en se tournant et se retournant devant la glace, elle demande à sa mère:
- Qu'est-ce que tu en penses, maman?
- J'en pense que si j'avais porté ce genre de truc quand j'avais ton âge, aujourd'hui, tu aurais 6 ans de plus!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Novembre 2005)

Excellente, celle-là, Jo !   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

C'est trop bête! ...

Cinq cannibales viennent d'être embauchés au service d'entretien d'un grand ministère. 

Lors de leur arrivée, le directeur leur dit : 
- Vous pouvez travailler ici, gagner beaucoup d'argent et manger dans notre cantine ... mais laissez les autres collaborateurs tranquilles. On ne touche à personne. Compris!?
- Compris! .... Les cannibales promettent de n'embêter personne... 

Un mois plus tard le directeur revient et leur dit: 
- Vous travaillez très bien. Mais il nous manque une femme de ménage ! est-ce que vous savez ce qu'elle est devenue? 
Les cannibales répondent tous par la négative et jurent leur grand dieu qu'ils n'ont rien à voir avec cette histoire. 

Dès que le directeur est parti, le chef des cannibales demande : 
- Quel est le con parmi vous qui a mangé la femme de ménage? 
Le dernier au fond répond d'une petite voix: 
- C'est moi. 
- Pauvre abruti! ... Depuis quatre semaines, on ne mange que des fonctionnaires et des chefs de service ... On nous laisse tranquille parce que personne ne s'en est aperçu. 

Il en restait encore ... mais non il fallait que tu manges une femme de ménage! ... là on est cuit espèce d'ahuri!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Jamais trop prudent ...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Les exploits du curé ...

La réputation de grand connaisseur des vins du curé du village était bien connue et le soir des fêtes de Pâques, les habitants du village avaient organisé un grand banquet.

Comme l'humeur était joviale le restaurateur proposa au curé de démontrer ses talents de sommelier en reconnaissant quelques uns des crûs de sa cave.

Le curé accepta devant l'insistance des convives et on lui attacha un bandeau sur les yeux. On lui présenta un premier verre de vin. Il le sentit de longues secondes et, sans même le goûter, dit: "C'est un Bordeaux Rouge, je dirais un St-Émillion 1976..." 
Le restaurateur confirma et tout le monde applaudit l'authentique exploit.

On présenta au prêtre un second verre de vin. Celui-ci le renifla, réfléchit quelques secondes et déclara, devant l'assistance médusée: "C'est un Côte du Rhône, je dirais un Châteauneuf-du-Pape 1985..." 
Le restaurateur acquiesça de nouveau et le curé renouvela la performance une troisième puis une quatrième fois...

Alors que tout le monde commençait à tituber, un petit malin décida alors de jouer un tour au sympathique curé. Il demanda à sa femme de lui donner sa petite culotte qu'il plia soigneusement pour qu'elle tienne dans un verre.

Il le présenta alors au curé et dit en rigolant grassement: "Hé Monsieur le curé, dites nous voir si vous reconnaissez ce crû-là..." 
Le curé prit le verre, le sentit et déclara: "Une rousse, 31 ans, pas de la paroisse..."

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

L'espoir....

Deux vieilles filles se cherchent une voiture d'occasion
Finalement, elles trouvent une bonne affaire, paient et vont s'asseoir dedans.
Au bout de vingt minutes, le vendeur voit les deux filles encore assises dans la voiture qui n'a pas encore bougé.
- Mesdemoiselles, est-ce que vous regrettez votre achat?
- Oh non, non !
- Alors pourquoi ne partez-vous pas ?
- C'est parce qu'on a entendu dire que lorsqu'on achète une voiture d'occasion, on se fait toujours baiser ... Alors on attend.


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Novembre 2005)

Chaque matin, le pharmacien de la &#8220;Pharmacie de la gare&#8220; prend l&#8217;air sur le seuil de la porte en attendant le client et comme chaque jour il voit passer un homme courant à perdre haleine.
Ce matin-là l&#8217;homme repasse, essoufflé et l&#8217;air malheureux.

-Cher Monsieur, je vous vois passer chaque matin&#8230;..où courrez vous donc comme cela ?
-Le train&#8230;.mon boulot&#8230;..raté le train&#8230;.ma femme &#8230;&#8230;pas bien.
-Explique&#8230;&#8230;. ta femme ???
-Chaque matin, elle n&#8217;est pas bien... fatiguée&#8230;Je lui dis &#8220;Allez, lève toi ! Mon petit déjeuner avant le boulot&#8230;.mes tartines et mon bidon de café.
Chaque matin la même réponse&#8230;.Mon chéri&#8230;.Je ne suis pas bien tu feras bien cela sans moi.
Résultat pour le train, je suis à la bourre, ce matin, je lui ai porté le petit dej au lit&#8230;et j&#8217;ai raté le train.
-Et le soir ? demande le pharmacien.
-Elle pète le feu&#8230;.en super forme.
-Je vois,je vois dit le pharmacien&#8230;&#8230;viens, j&#8217;ai dans un bocal le remède qu&#8217;il te faut.
Le retardataire suit donc le pharmacien dans sa boutique&#8230;..et là&#8230;&#8230;le pharmacien lui colle une pèche en pleine gueule si violente que le voilà étendu.
-Mais je ne vous ai rien fait&#8230;.ça va pas &#8230;non ?
À peine relevé le pharmacien lui en remet une du même tonneau.
-Tu ne comprends pas ?.....C&#8217;est pas pour toi&#8230;.c&#8217;est le remède pour ta femme. Le matin quand elle te dira, je ne suis pas bien tu lui donne le remède que je viens de te donner&#8230;tu verras c&#8217;est efficace.
Le lendemain matin même manège de l&#8217;épouse et subito le mari lui colle une pèche de derrière les fagots.
-A la cuisine tout de suite!.Mon thermo et mes tartines, mon petit-déjeuner, en vitesse, ou bien j&#8217;en ai encore une autre en réserve.
L&#8217;épouse, paniquée, se lève en vitesse et va préparer tout le tout en vitesse.
Et ce matin-là le pharmacien peut saluer l&#8217;époux qui s&#8217;en va tranquille pour le train. Et chaque jour c&#8217;est la même chose.
-Efficace le remède ? demande le pharmacien.
-Super répond l&#8217;époux,  le pouce en l&#8217;air. Mais j&#8217;y pense, dit-il en se dirigeant vers le pharmacien à qui il emmanche un crochet du droit digne de ceux de Cassius et envoie valdinguer le pharmacien dans son magasin.
--Ça ne va pas ? C&#8217;est comme ça que tu me remercies ?
-Si merci beaucoup&#8230;&#8230;mais le deuxième remède, je n&#8217;en ai pas eu besoin, vous pouvez le remettre dans le bocal.


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Tant qu'on est dans la pharmacie en voilà une petite ..

L' ordonnance....

Une femme entre dans une pharmacie, et demande de l'arsenic...
- Que comptez-vous en faire? Lui demande le pharmacien, soupçonneux.
- C'est pour tuer mon mari.
- Quoi, vous plaisantez ! Je ne peux pas vous vendre de quoi commettre un meurtre!

Très calme la femme ouvre son sac à main, et en sort une série de photos de son mari en train de faire l'amour avec... la femme du pharmacien.
- Ah, évidement, lui dit ce dernier, si vous avez une ordonnance, c'est différent.


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Une fillette arrive à l'école avec une tête énorme :

- Ben dit donc, qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé?
- C'est hier, dans mon jardin, une guêpe énorme s'est posée sur ma tête!
- Houlà! .. c'est une guêpe qui t'as fait une tête pareille?
- non .... c'est la pelle de mon père!

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

Y en a qui ne se gêne pas ....


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

il y a des intrépides sur terre .... aïe!

:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais trop prudent ...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Mets toi à leur place, avec [MGZ]Backcat, on est jamais trop prudent !


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais trop prudent ...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




Ouai ... des fois qu'on aurait administré un suppositoire à la dynamite au chat ....  



.



.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Un avion s'écrase dans la jungle et il y a un seul survivant : un violoniste. A un moment, le violoniste voit s'avancer vers lui un groupe de lions. Et il lui vient une idée. Il sort son violon et commence à jouer. Et ça marche : les lions se couchent à ses pieds et l'écoutent visiblement ravis. Soudain, un autre lion arrive en courant, saute sur le violoniste et le dévore. Alors les autres lions furieux lui disent :
- Mais t'es malade ! Pourquoi t'as fait ça ? Pour une fois qu'on en trouve un bon !
Et l'autre lion leur répond :
- Hein ? Quoi ? Qu'est-ce que vous dites ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

Puisqu'on est lundi  :
2 péripapéticiennes en train de discuter :

- Qu'est ce que tu vas demander au Père Noël cette année ?
- 150 Euros, comme tout le monde


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais trop prudent ...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




AL *CAT* IDA 

:mouais:


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il y a des intrépides sur terre .... aïe!
> 
> :love: :love:


Mouais... on voit bien que c'est un montage : les manchots n'ont que rarement des sacs à main, qui résistent mal aux températures extrèmes.

Ça sent le bidouillage.

:hein:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le bidouillage.
> :hein:




Pas certain!!!

... Bush a été élu président des USA, tout est possible de nos jours :rateau:


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas certain!!!
> 
> ... Bush a été élu président des USA, tout est possible de nos jours :rateau:



Ben ça si c'est pas une preuve que y a bidouillage!  (heu non  )


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça si c'est pas une preuve que y a bidouillage!  (heu non  )




Y a pas de preuves...enfin.... officiellement


----------



## guytantakul (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mets toi à leur place, avec [MGZ]Backcat, on est jamais trop prudent !



Meuh nan, chaton, c'est celui qui campe sous la caisse


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> La mouette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben si...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un avion..... vous dites ?



 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nan, chaton, c'est celui qui campe sous la caisse


Celui sous la caisse de gauche ou celui sous la caisse de droite qui fait un doigt d'honneur?


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

La véritable histoire de Pinocchio?

Un jour, Pinocchio et sa petite amie étaient au lit en train de s'amuser. Ils étaient en pleine étreinte lorsque Pinocchio, soudain sentit que sa petite amie n'était plus si enthousiaste... 
- Qu'est-ce qui se passe, demande Pinocchio 
Dans un soupir, la petite amie lui répond: 
- Pinocchio, mon petit Pinocchio chéri, tu sais combien je t'aime. Mais pourtant, il faut que tu le saches: À chaque fois que nous faisons l'amour, tu me laisses des échardes, et ça me fait mal! 
Pinocchio est effondré par cette révélation, et il passe une très mauvaise nuit. Le lendemain, il va voir Gepetto pour lui demander conseil. 
Gepetto, menuisier expert, voit tout de suite la solution: 
- Pourquoi ne pas utiliser du papier de verre Pinocchio? C'en sera fini de tous tes problèmes!
Pinocchio remercie son créateur et s'en retourne chez lui. 
Plusieurs mois plus tard, Gepetto croise Pinocchio à la quincaillerie alors qu'il est en train de dévaliser tout le stock de papier de verre: 
- Bonjour Pinocchio. Dis donc, ça a l'air de bien marcher avec les filles d'après ce que je vois... 
Et Pinocchio répond : 
- Plus besoin des filles ...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est du belge  ... petit pays ... petit budget!!


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est du français ... des idées ... contre la hausse du carburant


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

un F-14D  6 places... 

Alors Goose...Mawerick va bien ??? :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... on voit bien que c'est un montage : les manchots n'ont que rarement des sacs à main, qui résistent mal aux températures extrèmes.
> 
> Ça sent le bidouillage.
> 
> :hein:



D'autant que les manchots vivent en Antarctique, alors que l'ours polaire, lui, c'est l'Arctique ... Il sont chacun à un bout de la planète, seul Photoshop peut les affranchir de la distance qui les sépare.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que les manchots vivent en Antarctique, alors que l'ours polaire, lui, c'est l'Arctique ... Il sont chacun à un bout de la planète, seul Photoshop peut les affranchir de la distance qui les sépare.




oh zut !!! tu casses l'ambiance...:love: :love: 

Tu n'aurais pas pu garder ça pour toi....


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Robert, profession fonctionnaire

Il est 16 h 45. Robert rentre de son boulot à la Caisse d'Assurance Maladie.
Il est furibard et apostrophe sa femme:
- Chérie, ça ne peut plus durer. Ou bien tu fais du café moins fort le matin ou bien tu prends du décaféiné .... je n'arrive plus à dormir au bureau !


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

BANZAI ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que les manchots vivent en Antarctique, alors que l'ours polaire, lui, c'est l'Arctique ... Il sont chacun à un bout de la planète, seul Photoshop peut les affranchir de la distance qui les sépare.



Tu as comme d'habitude raison oh maître Pascal :

MANCHOT : n. m. Terme regroupant toutes les espèces d'oiseaux marins de la famille des sphéniscidés, vivant pour la plupart dans la zone antarctique et qu'il convient de ne pas confondre avec les pingouins, propres à la région arctique. 

Mais à propos de pingouin, une petite histoire à mettre entre toutes les oreilles...

C?est un petit pingouin qui va voir sa maman et qui lui demande: 

- Dis maman, est-ce que je suis un vrai pingouin ? 

alors elle répond: 

- Mais bien sur que t'es un vrai pingouin. 

Un peu plus tard, il va voir son père et lui demande: 

- Dis papa, t'es sur que je suis vraiment un pingouin ? 

et le père répond: 

- Evidemment que t'es un pingouin quelle question ! 

Puis il va voir sa soeur, et lui pose la question: 

- Dis moi, est-ce que tu crois que je suis un vrai pingouin ?, 

Et elle répond: 

- Mais enfin bien sur que t'es un vrai pingouin ! 

Un peu plus tard il va voir sa grand-mère et lui demande: 

- Dis moi mamie, est-ce que t'es sure que je suis vraiment un vrai pingouin, un vrai de vrai ?! 

Et la grand-mère répond: 

- Evidemment tu es un vrai pingouin, pourquoi tu poses cette question a tout le monde ?! 

Et le petit pingouin répond d'une petite voix: 













- Parce que j'ai quand même un petit peu froid...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> BANZAI ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :rateau: :rateau:


Il a pas intérêt à rater la baignoire...


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas intérêt à rater la baignoire...




Il est tombé sur les verres ...je crois :rateau: :rateau: aïe


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

en plus du champagne rosé... Quelle idée...


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> en plus du champagne rosé... Quelle idée...




Vraiment très rose !!! trop ?


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> en plus du champagne rosé... Quelle idée...



Ben moi je veux bien le boire si on me propose un bain après...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

le bain, tout seul ou avec la demoiselle


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Il parait qu'il est tombé sur la bouteille .... c'est pourquoi la légende est BANZ ..... aiiiiiii (e)!!!!!!!!


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Dernières vérités...

Mamy, proche de la mort, est dans son lit, Papy est a ses cotés...

Mamy lui demande :
- Vas dans le grenier, au fond a gauche, tu trouveras une boite...
Papy monte au grenier, et y découvre, sous la paille, une petite boite dans laquelle il y a 3 ½ufs, et 5000$.
Il va auprès de mamie sur son lit de mort, et lui demande :
- C'est quoi ces 3 ½ufs ?
Mamy lui répond :
- Chaque fois que je n'avais pas d'orgasme avec toi, pendant ces 50 ans d'amour, je mettais un ½uf dans cette boite...
Papy, très fier de n'y trouver que 3 ½ufs en 50 ans d'amour, demande alors :
- Et ces 5000$ ?
Mamy lui répond :
- Chaque fois que j'en avais une douzaine, j'allais les vendre au marché...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Amoché, une bosse dans le front et les babines enflées, Albert rencontre un copain. 

- Houlà ... qu'est-ce qui t'est arrivé, t'es drôlement amoché? 
- Ben ...  Un coup de patte de cochon congelée dans la gueule. 
- Ouch! .... comment c'est arrivé? 
- C'est hier ... il faisait chaud ... une de nos belles journées de printemps ... ma femme portait une robe courte, sexy ... elle était penchée dans le congélateur pour prendre quelque chose et, alors, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris, j'ai pas pu résister et je l'ai prise par derrière. 
- Hé! Hé! Et alors? 
- Ben .... elle gueulait et j'ai continué de plus belle. 
- Hé! Hé! Et alors? 
- Ben, plus elle se débattait, plus ça m'excitait. 
- Hé! Hé! Et alors? 
- Puis à un moment elle a attrapé une patte de cochon congelée et elle m'en a foutu un grand coup sur la gueule... 
- C'est dingue! ... elle aime pas le sexe ta femme? 

- Oh que si .... mais pas chez Carrefour !


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Le miroir c'est dépassé ....


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Déformation professionnelle ...

Deux courtiers en valeurs mobilières passent un week-end au bord de la mer ... sur la plage, ils sont étendus, à se faire dorer, ils somnollent 
À un moment cette conversation :
- Harry?
- Oui Paul
- La mer monte.
- Achète!


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Conversation de chiens....

Trois chiens, un Polonais, un Russe et un français, discutent tranquillement: 
Le chien français s'exclame: 
- C'est un véritable scandale, ce matin, j'ai dû aboyer pour avoir ma pâtée... 
- C'est quoi, la pâtée demande le chien polonais? 
- Le chien russe : c'est quoi, aboyer?


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Un photographe travaillant pour Paris-Match veut faire des photos d'un gigantesque incendie de forêt dans le midi.

 Il appelle l'aéroport de Nice et demande un pilote. On lui répond qu'un Cessna avec son pilote seront prêts à l'emmener sur place dans deux heures.

Deux heures plus tard, le photographe est sur le tarmac et trouve un Cessna et son pilote qui l'attendent. Il monte dans l'avion et crie:
- Allons-y!
Alors le pilote du Cessna met le moteur en marche et décolle.
En l'air, le photographe dit:
- Vous voyez les fumées là-bas, allez voler au plus près en vous plaçant au Nord. Ensuite, vous effectuerez plusieurs passages à basse altitude.
À ce moment là le pilote inquiet demande nerveusement:
- Mais pourquoi ?
- Ben, parce que je veux prendre des photos tiens! Je suis photographe à Match, pas marin pêcheur!!

Après une pause dans un silence pesant le pilote répond:
- Allez .. c'est une blague hein?! ... Vous êtes bien mon instructeur???



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le miroir c'est dépassé ....


Il doit y avoir un coup de main à prendre vu que le reflet n'est pas symétrique, mais c'est marrant comme idée...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le miroir c'est dépassé ....


ça, c'est le reve de tout geek


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un photographe travaillant pour Paris-Match veut faire des photos d'un gigantesque incendie de forêt dans le midi.
> (...)


Boarf... S'il a compris qu'on décolle face au vent, il a plus besoin d'instructeur :love: :love:


----------



## duracel (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est du belge  ... petit pays ... petit budget!!



Cet avion ne peut pas être belge. Ils ont des F-16.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Ah bin oui ... je sais .....  ça démoralise .... :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Si vous assurez ... prenez plutôt les toilettes d'à coté ..... :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin oui ... je sais .....  ça démoralise .... :love: :love:



Mieux vaut une petite qui.....

Q'une énorme qui....tue....


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Regardez toujours où vous posez la main si vous travaillez dans le noir ...  :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Regardez toujours où vous posez la main si vous travaillez dans le noir ...  :love: :love:




Il va y arriver tu crois ?:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (21 Novembre 2005)

Un ours fait ses besoins dans la forêt lorsqu'un            petit lapin blanc vient faire aussi à côté de lui.
           L'ours demande au lapin : 
           Ca ne te dérange pas, toi qui es tout blanc, d'avoir du caca collé aux poils après avoir fait tes besoins?
           Le lapin répond simplement : 
           Non, je suis habitué. 
Ah. Tant mieux, dit l'ours et il saisit le lapin pour s'essuyer avec.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un ours ..... avec.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Allez papa ! ...

Alors que deux hommes se battent dans la rue, un petit garçon crie : 
- Allez, vas-y papa! 
Curieux un passant demande au gamin: 
Hé petit, lequel est ton père? 
- Je ne sais pas, ils se battent pour ça. 



:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Un juif et un chinois sont calmement assis sur un banc dans un parc.

Soudain, le Juif se lève et passe derrière le chinois et lui met une grosse claque sur la tête.
- Ca, c'est pour l'attaque de Pearl Harbour !
Le chinois :
- Mais ??? Mais, Pearl Harbour, c'était les Japonais !!!!
- Chinois, Japonais, c'est la même chose...
Et le Juif retourne tranquillement s'asseoir sous l'oeil stupéfait du chinois.
Après quelques instants, le chinois se lève, fait le tour du banc et met une énorme taloche au juif.
- Ca, c'est pour avoir coulé le Titanic !
- Mais ??? Mais, le Titanic a été coulé par un iceberg !!!
Le Chinois : 
- Iceberg, Goldberg, Greenberg, c'est la même chose...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Deux jeunes prostituées qui exercent leurs activités rue St Denis à Paris, sont accostées par une vieille femme qui leur confie avoir exercé, comme elles, sur ce bout de trottoir, il y a déjà plusieurs années.

Se trouvant devant des difficultés financières, elle n'a plus qu'une solution, se remettre au "tapin", durant une quinzaine de jours et demande aux deux jeunes filles la permission de leur céder un bout de trottoir.

La première refuse catégoriquement.

La seconde, sensible à la détresse de la pauvre vieille, accepte de bon coeur.

Quinze jours après, la vieille annonce à la jeune prostituée qu'elle s'en va, comme convenu et la remercie pour sa gentillesse. Néanmoins, avant de partir, la vieille tient à lui faire une confidence :

- Sais-tu pourquoi les hommes veulent faire l'amour avec moi, malgré mon grand âge . Non? et bien je vais te le dire
- Je coince une petit pétard entre mes cuisses pendant que le client s'agite sur moi, j'allume la mèche et quand le pétard explose, je lui dit : ne t'inquiète pas chéri, c'est mon pucelage qui vient de sauter
- Les hommes raffolent de ma mise en scène et se le disent

Après le départ de la vieille, la jeune prostituée fonce chez un marchand de farces et attrapes et lui demandent les fameux petits pétards. Malheureusement, le commerçant n'en vend plus mais son fournisseur lui a livré d'autres pétards connus sous le nom de "mammouth". Leur gabarit est nettement plus gros et plus puissant que ceux de petites tailles.

Se fiant aux conseils de la vieille, notre jeune prostituée, au cours de la passe qui suivit, glissa le mammouth entre ses cuisses et alluma la mèche. Une détonation impressionnante s'en suivit et fit trembler les murs de la chambrette.
- Ne t'inquiète pas chéri dit-elle, je crois bien que ma virginité vient de s'envoler.
- Et bien, dépêche toi de la rattraper, lui répondit le client, je crois bien que mes couilles sont parties avec. 


 :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous assurez ... prenez plutôt les toilettes d'à coté ..... :love:



Mais c'est où, ça ?...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Ruse... féminine

Trois hommes et trois femmes voyagent par train. 
À la gare, les 3 hommes achètent chacun un billet et réalisent que les 3 femmes n'en achètent qu'un seul. 
" Comment allez-vous faire pour voyager avec un seul billet? " demande l'un des hommes. 
" Regardez et vous verrez " répond une des femmes. 

Tout le monde embarquent et les 3 hommes prennent chacun un siège pendant que les 3 femmes courent aux toilettes et ferment la porte. 
Peu après le départ du train, le contrôleur ramasse les tickets. 
Il frappe à la porte des toilettes et dit : " Ticket s.v.p?" 
La porte s'ouvre légèrement et un bras en sort avec un ticket à la main. Le contrôleur le prend et s'en va. Les 3 hommes ayant vu ce qui était arrivé, trouvent que c'est une brillante idée. 

Alors au retour ils décident de faire la même chose afin d'économiser un peu d'argent. 
À la gare, ils n'achètent donc qu'un seul ticket de retour, mais à leur étonnement....ils réalisent que les 3 femmes n'en achètent aucun. 
" Comment allez-vous faire sans aucun ticket? " demande l'un des hommes. 
" Regardez et vous verrez " leur dit une des dames. 

Une fois embarqués, les 3 hommes s'enferment dans une toilette et les 3 femmes dans une autre. 
Après le départ du train, une des femmes sort des toilettes et frappe à la porte où sont enfermés les hommes. 
" Ticket s.v.p. " dit-elle...


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Après des agapes bien arrosées, trois joyeux lurons trop ivres pour conduire rentrent chez eux à pied en empruntant une voie ferrée apparemment désaffectée.

- Cet escalier est interminable, dit le premier au bout d'un kilomètre de marche laborieuse à quatre pattes.
- Ouai ... et moi je trouve la rampe bien trop basse, rétorque le second.
- Arrêtons nous un instant, reprend essoufflé le troisième, j'entends l'ascenseur qui arrive...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


j'aimerais pas acheter celui sur lequel elle est assise ... 


.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Peut-être déjà racontée .. mais tant pis

Trois petites chattes veulent traverser la route. Une immense flaque d'eau est au milieu. 
La première, très sportive, saute et arrive de l'autre côté sans aucun problème. 
La deuxième, un peu moins, se trempe les pattes arrière dans l'eau, et continue jusque de l'autre côté.
La troisième rate complètement son coup et arrive toute trempée de l'autre côté. 
Elles continuent donc leur chemin tranquillement quand soudain, un camion passe et les écrase toutes les trois.

Lors de leur arrivée devant Saint-Pierre, celui-ci demande à la première de lui expliquer ce qui lui est arrivé.
- "Tu vois, St Pierre, j'ai sauté la flaque et paf! Le camion m'a écrasée..."
-"Bon, lui répond St Pierre, tu vas au Paradis."
La seconde lui explique sa mésaventure et St Pierre décide de l'envoyer au Purgatoire quelque temps.
Lorsque la troisième arrive, elle lui raconte à son tour son histoire, et là, St Pierre entre dans un colère noire et lui dit:
-"Ah non, pas question de toi au Paradis ni au Purgatoire, tu ira en Enfer!!"


Moralité?
Plus les chattes sont mouillées, plus les saints sont durs...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

Je trouve celle-ci particulièrement excellente ....

Un homme était extrêmement lassé et découragé de se lever pour aller travailler pendant que sa femme restait à la maison. Il voulait qu'elle sache combien il lui en coûtait chaque jour d'aller bosser, alors il pria : 
- Mon Dieu, je vais travailler tous les jours pendant 8 heures et je ne compte pas les 3 heures que je passe en plus dans le RER et le bus... Tout ça pendant que ma femme reste à la maison! Je voudrais qu'elle sache à travers quoi je passe. Pourriez-vous échanger nos corps afin qu'elle s'en rende compte de mon calvaire?

Le Bon Dieu, dans son infinie bonté, exauça son souhait. Le lendemain matin l'homme se réveilla changé en femme.

Alors, ELLE...
1. fit cuire le déjeuner pour la famille 
2. réveilla les enfants 
3. prépara leurs vêtements pour l'école 
4. les fit manger 
5. emplit leurs boîtes à goûter
6. les conduisit à l'école 
7. reprit le linge du pressing en revenant à la maison 
8. arrêta à la banque
9. passa à l'hypermarché pour quelques courses
10. revint à la maison pour déballer et ranger les courses
11. prit le courrier dans la boite aux lettres et paya les factures 
12. nettoya la litière du chat et lava le chien
13. mangea seul en 10 minutes
14. se dépêcha de faire les lits 
15.il fit la lessive
16. passa l'aspirateur, épousseta, balaya et lava le sol
17. courut à l'école ramasser les enfants et dut subir leurs cris dans la voiture en revenant
18. leur donna quelque chose à boire et à grignoter
19. leur fit faire leurs devoirs 
20. sortit la planche à repasser et regarda la TV en repassant 
21. commença à éplucher les patates et laver les légumes pour la salade
22. prépara la viande et une tarte aux pommes pour le dessert
23. servit le reps du soir, puis, il nettoya la table et la cuisine 
24. emplit le lave-vaisselle 
25. ramassa le linge des uns et des autres qui traînait un peu n'importe où et il l'enfourna dans le lave-linge
26. donna le bain des enfants et les mit au lit et.... 
27. à 21h00, elle était exténuée même si ses corvées de la journée n'étaient pas terminées; elle alla donc au lit où on attendait d'elle qu'elle veuille bien faire l'amour... Ce qu'elle fit sans se plaindre. 

Le lendemain matin elle se leva et se mit à genoux près du lit et pria:
- Mon Dieu, je ne sais pas ce à quoi je pensais... J'ai eu tort d'envier ma femme qui restait à la maison .... s'il vous plaît, faites que nous puissions chacun reprendre nos corps d'origine.

Le Bon Dieu dans son infinie bonté lui répondit: 
- Mon fils, je crois que tu as appris ta leçon et je serai heureux de ramener les choses telles qu'elles étaient mais il va falloir que tu attendes 9 mois... tu es tombée enceinte hier soir !!!!!


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tornade13 (21 Novembre 2005)

Bon une petite pour la route...

2 petits vieux qui discutent...

Dis André t'a pas remarqué que plus on vieillissait plus on pissait haut !
Ah bon dit Réné ???
Ben oui rétorque André avant quand j'étais jeune, je pissais sur mes godasses, maintenant je pisse sur me genoux !!


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cet avion ne peut pas être belge. Ils ont des F-16.


les F16 sur terre et un seul comme cela en mer ..... petit budget j'ai dit ....


----------



## tornade13 (21 Novembre 2005)

Un mec veut se taper une prostitué, il se rend dans une maison close et demande a la tenancière.

C'est combien pour une fille?

C'est 150 euros la 1/2 heure !
y'a pas moins cher ?
Si une moche pour 50 euros !
y'a pas un peu moins cher
Si une très très moche pour 20 euros !
Je n'ai que 5 euros dit le pauv gars !

La tenancière réfléchit et dit : monte au troisième dans le grenier et fait pas le difficile !! le gars monte et ouvre la porte essaye d'allumer mais pas de lumière, il s'approche a tâtons et trouve sur le lit la fille a poil, il la pelote un peu et fais son affaire, il redescend et fais remarqué a la tenancière que la fille est pas bavarde du tout et que franchement.....en la baisant c'était un peu poisseux !!
La tenancière appelle le videur :      Momo !!!!  t'ira vider la morte du troisième quand t'aura une minute.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Un gars se promène avec son petit chien dans la jungle 
équatoriale. Le petit chien qui trottine derrière, est attiré par un papillon. Il se lance à sa poursuite. 

Quelques minutes plus tard, il réalise qu'il est perdu. Il a peur et il se met à tourner en rond. Soudain, il entend un bruit derrière lui. Pétrifié, il se retourne et reconnait, camouflé dans le feuillage, les yeux d'un léopard. 

Le petit chien analyse rapidement sa situation. En regardant à gauche et à droite, il découvre un tas d'os à côté de lui. 

Il a une idée! Il prend un gros os dans la bouche et le mâchouille. Quand il sent le léopard suffisamment proche de lui, il recrache l'os et dit bien fort: "Ah ! C'est pas mauvais comme bestiole, le léopard!". 

Quand le léopard entend ça, il s'arrête net, rebrousse chemin en ne voulant pas prendre de risque avec ce petit animal qu'il n'a jamais vu avant. 

Ouf ! C'était moins une pour le petit chien. 

Un petit singe qui se trouve dans un arbre au-dessus a vu toute la scène. Il n'était pas en très bons termes avec le léopard car il lui faisait sans arrêt des mauvais coups. Il pense alors que c'est une bonne occasion de se réconcilier avec le léopard en lui racontant tout. 

Le singe part à la recherche du léopard et il lui raconte toute l'histoire. Le léopard, très vexé, dit au petit singe : "Allez, monte sur mon dos, on va aller le bouffer ce chien. Je n'aime pas qu'on se moque de moi, et surtout dans mon territoire!". 
Un peu plus tard, le petit chien qui se remettait de ses émotions, entend un bruit venant de derrière lui. Il regarde discrètement et aperçoit le léopard avec le petit singe sur son dos. Il comprend vite ce qui s'est passé : le petit singe qui a tout vu a été moucharder au léopard! 

Après une courte réflexion, il prend un os du tas à côté duquel il était resté. Il le mâchouille en attendant que les deux autres animaux soient suffisamment près. Il recrache alors l'os et gueule bien fort : 
"Putain! Il est où ce singe? Ca fait une demi-heure que je lui ai demandé d'aller me chercher un autre léopard!!!. 


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Un policier attaché à la patrouille de nuit roule doucement sur un parking bien connu comme lieu de rencontres torrides. 

Une voiture attire son attention plus que les autres alors qu'il voit une femme à l'arrière, et un homme au volant. Il s'approche. Descend de son véhicule. 

À l'intérieur, à l'avant, l'homme lit un magazine sur l'informatique; à l'arrière, la femme, une jeune fille, tricote.

Curieux, il cogne sur la vitre. Le jeune homme, au volant, baisse la vitre. 
- Oui, m'sieur l'agent? 
- Qu'est-ce que vous faites là? 
- Ben.. Je lis! 
En pointant vers la jeune fille.... 
- Et elle, qu'est-ce qu'elle fait? 
Le jeune homme hausse les épaules, 
- Je crois qu'elle tricote un chandail! 
Le policier est totalement confus. Un jeune couple seul dans une auto la nuit... et il ne se passe rien d'immoral! 
- Quel âge as-tu, jeune homme? 
- J'ai 22 ans m'sieur.. 
- Et elle, quel âge a-t-elle? ! 
Le jeune homme regarde sa montre et dit: 
- Elle aura 18 ans dans vingt minutes...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Un fonctionnaire meurt, -le stress sans doute-, et on l'envoie d'office au paradis, c'était un avantage marginal prévu dans la convention collective. 

Là-haut, il se met à rechercher ses anciens collègues déjà partis au ciel, mais pas moyen d'en trouver un seul! 

Il va voir Dieu et lui demande où ils sont passés. 
Dieu consulte les anges qui l'informent qu'il n'y a pas trace de fonctionnaires ici. 

Le pauvre fonctionnaire s'ennuyant vraiment trop, décide d'aller trouver ses collègues en Enfer, mais ô surprise, le diable lui apprend qu'il n'y a pas de fonctionnaire de l'Administration là non plus! 

Le fonctionnaire ne sachant vraiment plus où aller va voir St Pierre en espérant obtenir une information et lui demande: 
- St Pierre, désolé de vous déranger mais vraiment c'est très étrange...je cherche mes ex-collègues et ils ne sont ni au paradis ni en enfer! 
- Hum.. c'est très étrange en effet... lui répond St Pierre mais que faisais-tu comme métier? 
- Fonctionnaire 
- Haaaa... mais il fallait le dire tout de suite : ils sont à la cafétéria 



:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un gars se promène avec son petit chien dans la jungle
> équatoriale. Le petit chien qui trottine derrière, est attiré par un papillon. Il se lance à sa poursuite.
> 
> Quelques minutes plus tard, il réalise qu'il est perdu. Il a peur et il se met à tourner en rond. Soudain, il entend un bruit derrière lui. Pétrifié, il se retourne et reconnait, camouflé dans le feuillage, les yeux d'un léopard.
> ...



:love::love::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Deux touristes se promènent en Louisiane. 
Comme ils approchent de la ville de Natchitoches, ils se mettent à discuter entr'eux de comment on prononce ce nom ... Ils discutent longuement sans arriver à se mettre d'accord ... jusqu'à ce qu'ils s'arrêtent pour déjeuner. 

Comme ils s'assoient au comptoir, ils demandent à la serveuse blonde: 
- Avant que nous commandions, est-ce que vous pourriez nous expliquer quelque chose ? Est-ce que vous pouvez nous dire où nous sommes... mais très lentement?

La blonde appuyée contre le comptoir leur dit alors:
- Burrrrrrrr, gerrrrrrr, Kiiiiing


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un fonctionnaire meurt, -le stress sans doute-, et on l'envoie d'office au paradis, c'était un avantage marginal prévu dans la convention collective.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Les 10 commandements

Pourquoi Dieu a-t-il choisi les Juifs pour faire la révélation des 10 commandements?

Simple. Il a rencontré les Arabes, et ils lui ont demandé: 
- C'est quoi des commandements?? 
- Ce sont des règles de vie répond Dieu. 
- Pouvez-vous nous donner un exemple??
- Tu ne tueras point.
- Pas tuer? ... Pas intéressés!

Alors il est allé voir les Noirs et dit:
- J'ai des commandements.
Les Noirs voulurent un exemple et Dieu dit:
- Honore ton père et ta mère.
- Père? ... on ne connaît pas nos pères ... Pas intéressés!

Il alla voir les Gitans et dit: 
- J'ai des commandements.
Les Gitans demandèrent un exemple et Dieu dit:
- Tu ne voleras point.
- Pas voler? .... Pas intéressés!

Il alla voir les Français avec la même offre. 
- Un exemple svp :
- Tu ne commettras pas d'adultère.
- Pas d'adultère? .... Pas intéressés!

Il alla voir les Juifs et dit:
- J'ai des commandements.
- Des Commandements? ... Combien ça coûte? 
- C'est gratuit. 
- Gratuit??? ... On en prend 10!


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

une cruelle ...

C'est un petit Noir qui décide d'aller patiner à l'aréna. 
Il ne sait pas bien lire, et en levant la tête ...  il lit péniblement :
- pas d'ti noir  (patinoire).

Tristounet ... Il fait demi-tour. 
Une fois à la maison, il se dit:
- je vais me peindre en vert 

Le lendemain, il retourne à l'aréna... Et qu'est qu'il voit en levant la tête? 
- Pas d'tit noir ou vert  (patinoire ouverte).


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Psychologie....

C'est un gars assis au bar d'un restaurant .... Il attend qu'une table se libère et remarque une très jolie jeune femme, elle aussi assise au bar, en train de prendre un apéritif. 

Le gars s'avance vers elle et dit : 
- Ça va vous paraître un peu abrupt, mais accepteriez-vous de dîner avec moi ce soir ? 
La jeune femme se lève tout d'un coup de son siège et crie : 
- Quoi !?! Vous accompagner chez vous ??? Pour qui me prenez-vous, espèce de pervers obsédé?!!

Tout le monde se retourne sur lui .... et le gars extrêmement gêné retourne à son siège de bar en pensant :
- Cette femme est complètement folle...

Cinq minutes plus tard, la femme quitte son siège de bar et rejoint notre gars.
Elle lui dit alors: 
- Je suis terriblement désolée pour la scène de tout à l'heure mais je suis en licence de psychologie et nous étudions en ce moment les réactions des gens lorsqu'on leur fait une réponse surprenante! 

Alors le gars se lève d'un seul coup de son tabouret de bar et hurle : 
- QUOI ?? ... CA VA PAS? ...... 200euros POUR UNE PIPE ??? 

:love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un gars se promène avec son petit chien dans la jungle
> équatoriale. Le petit chien qui trottine derrière, est attiré par un papillon. Il se lance à sa poursuite.
> 
> Quelques minutes plus tard, il réalise qu'il est perdu. Il a peur et il se met à tourner en rond. Soudain, il entend un bruit derrière lui. Pétrifié, il se retourne et reconnait, camouflé dans le feuillage, les yeux d'un léopard.
> ...





 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Discussion sexuelle entre 2 mecs

- Dis moi, si je couche avec ta femme, on est amis? 
- Non! 
- On est copains? 
- Non! 
- On est ennemis? 
- Non! 
- On est quoi alors? 
- On est "quitte"!


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

La roulette africaine

Un dignitaire africain effectue un voyage diplomatique en Russie. À la fin du voyage d'affaire, l'hôte russe l'invite à essayer une vieille coutume russe appelée "La roulette russe".
Il lui explique que ce rituel vise à mesurer le courage des personnes.
Sur ce le leader russe sort un énorme revolver .. insère une balle dans le barillet et le fait tourner les yeux fermés. Il ferme le barillet et pointe le canon du pistolet sur sa tempe. Il tire et on entend un clic, indiquant qu'il n'y avait pas de balle dans cette chambre du barillet.

Il donne alors le revolver au dignitaire africain et l'invite à faire de même. Hésitant un peu, ce dernier ferme les yeux et fait tourner le barillet. Il place le canon sur sa tête et tire. CLIC ... une autre chambre vide.

L'année suivante, le Russe se rend en Afrique. À la fin de son séjour, l'hôte africain dit :
-L'an dernier, vous m'avez présentement impressionné avec votre coutume que vous appelez: la roulette russe .... toute l'année, j'ai réfléchi à une coutume africaine qui pourrait servir à mesurer à mon tour votre courage

Ceci dit .. il sort de l'appartement et revient quelques minutes plus tard, tout souriant. Il fait signe au Russe de le suivre. Ils arrêtent devant une porte. L'Africain cogne et on lui répond d'entrer.

Devant eux, six femmes éblouissantes, nues, sont couchées sur un immense lit. 
- A votre tour dit l'Africain au Russe. Vous devez choisir une femme qui vous donnera une fellation royale.
- C'est tout? .... demande le Russe en riant ... où est le risque? ... le danger?
- Simple. Une d'entre elles est cannibale et elle n'a pas mangé depuis hier matin.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces enfants....

C'est le vieux pépé qui téléphone à son fils à Paris et qui lui dit :
- Mon fils, il faut que je t'avoue quelque chose. Et c'est quelque chose qui ne se discute pas. Je t'en parle parce que tu es l'aîné et que tu dois savoir. Voilà... ma décision est prise, ta mère et moi on va divorcer !

Le fils tombe sur le cul en entendant ça et tout de suite il demande à son père :
- Pourquoi? Que s'est-il passé? Vous vous êtes disputés?
- Je ne veux pas en parler. Et de toute façon ma décision est irrévocable !
- Mais papa, tu ne peux pas décider de but en blanc de divorcer de maman après 54 ans de mariage! Dis-moi, que s'est-il passé ?
- Ça me ferait trop de peine d'en parler. Je t'ai simplement appelé pour te le dire parce que tu es mon fils, et que je pensais que tu devais être au courant. Maintenant, je voudrais qu'on arrête de parler de tout ça. Tu n'as
qu'à appeler ta soeur et lui en parler si tu veux, ça m'évitera la peine de le faire! 
- Mais... Où est maman ? Est-ce que je peux lui parler?
- Non. Elle n'est pas là. Et je ne lui ai pas encore parlé de ça. Crois-moi, ça n'a pas été une décision facile à prendre. Ça fait plusieurs mois que je rumine ça mais cette fois ma décision est prise. J'ai déjà pris rendez-vous avec l'avocat!
- Papa, ne t'emballe pas s'il te plaît. Je prends le premier TGV et j'arrive. Ne fais rien d'irréfléchi en attendant.
- Hum bon d'accord. je vais reporter le rendez-vous avec l'avocat. Maintenant, appelle ta soeur et discutes-en avec elle. Moi je ne parle plus de ça par téléphone!

Une demi-heure plus tard, Le pépé reçoit un appelle de sa fille qui lui dit qu'elle et son frère prendront le train et arriveront dès demain. La fille ajoute :
- mon frère m'a dit que tu ne voulais pas parler de ça au téléphone, alors on vient. En échange, promets de ne rien faire et ne rien dire jusqu'à ce qu'on arrive!
- Promis.
Le pépé raccroche et se tourne vers sa femme...
- Bon. Ça a marché pour cette année, mais je ne sais pas comment on fera pour les faire venir l'an prochain.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Recherche d'emploi ...

Un médecin allemand s'exclame :
-La chirurgie est à ce point avancée dans notre pays qu'on peut enlever le cerveau d'un gars, le greffer dans un autre et ce type est prêt à rechercher du travail six semaines plus tard.

Un médecin anglais lui répond :
-Chez nous, on peut prendre le cerveau d'un gars, le mettre dans un autre et le type part à la guerre quatre semaines plus tard.

Le médecin américain rigole:
-Vous êtes des amateurs. Chez nous on a pris un gars sans cerveau du Texas, on l'a mis à la Maison Blanche et maintenant la moitié du pays cherche du travail et l'autre se prépare à la guerre.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces réductions de budgets .... pas gâtés les bleus ...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Le chien ... le meilleur ami de l'homme .... (avec un verre de bière c'est mieux) ... :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

No coment ....  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Novembre 2005)

Quand on a pas d'argent il faut des idées ... l'hélicoptère ... furtif .....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2005)

Vaut mieux pas garer sa bagnole en dessous....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2005)

Un gars super timide voit une superbe femme acoudée au bar.
Il a très envie de l'aborder, mais il n'ose pas.
Il se penche vers le barman et lui explique son cas.
Le barman compréhensif décide d'aider notre ami.
- C'est une habituée. Tous les soirs vers 21h, elle part se remaquiller aux toilettes. Elle revient s'asseoir au bar juste après. Vous n'avez qu'à lui proposer un verre
- oui, mais après, je lui dis quoi? 
- ben vous lui dites "vous avez de jolis yeux"
- ah oui, c'est bien ça... Et après?
- ben vous lui dites qu'elle a de jolis cheveux
-ah oui, c'est bien aussi ça... Et après?
Eh bien après, vous improviserez, vous trouverez bien quelque chose...

A 21h, le femme se lève te part aux toilettes.
L'homme attend qu'elle revienne, et dès qu'elle se rasseoit il se dirige vers elle et lui propose un verre.
Ensuite, il récite ce qu'il vient d'apprendre:
- vous avez de jolis yeux
- merci répond la femme en rougissant
- Vous avez de jolis cheveux
- Merci répond la femme en rougissant de plus belle

Et là l'homme panique, il ne sait plus quoi dire, il regarde le barman qui lui fait signe de trouver quelque chose,d e se débrouiller.
Et l'homme, après quelques secondes:
- Heu... et là... Vous êtes allée chier?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

*Quelle est la différence entre le courage et le culot ?*

*Le courage,* c'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, de voir ta femme qui t'attend avec un balai en main et lui demander :
"T'es encore en train de nettoyer ou tu t'envoles quelque part ?"

*Le culot,* c'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, entouré d'un nuage de parfum, du rouge à lèvres sur les vêtements, de voir ta femme qui t'attend avec un balai en main, lui taper sur le cul et dire : "t'énerve pas, t'es la suivante".


----------



## I-bouk (23 Novembre 2005)

NOËL - Le repas de famille.
Une famille est en train de déjeuner ; la petite fille de 10 ans ne mange
pas beaucoup, et elle garde le nez dans son assiette.... Au bout d'un
moment, elle dit :
- J'ai quelque chose à vous annoncer.

Le silence se fait et tous écoutent.
- Je ne suis plus vierge, et elle se met à pleurer.

De nouveau un long silence....et puis.... Le père s'adresse à sa femme:
- C'est de ta faute, toujours habillée et maquillée comme une p**e, tu
crois que tu es un exemple pour ta fille ? Toujours à te vautrer sur le canapé,
la ch*tte à l'air .....C'est lamentable, c'est comme ça que les problèmes
arrivent.

À son tour, la femme s'adresse à son mari:
- Et toi, tu crois que tu es un exemple ? À gaspiller ta paie avec des
pétasses qui viennent parfois te raccompagner jusque devant la maison, tu
crois que tu es un exemple pour ta fille de 10 ans ?

Et le père de continuer:
- Et sa grande soeur ,cette bonne à rien, avec son copain chevelu et
drogué, toujours en train de se tripoter et de b**ser dans tous les recoins de la
maison, tu crois que c'est un exemple?

Et ça continue comme ça.......
La grand-mère prend sa petite fille par les épaules pour la consoler et
lui demande:
- Alors ma petite fille, comment cela est-il arrivé ?

Et la petite de répondre en étouffant ses sanglots:
- Le curé a choisi une autre fille pour faire la Vierge dans la Crèche de
Noël

( on n'est pas lundi mais bon, le mercredi ça fait du bien aussi )


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Novembre 2005)

Elle est dans ses derniers moments&#8230; &#8230;.Son mari lui tient la main&#8230;&#8230;Le prêtre vient de lui donner l&#8217;extrême-onction&#8230;&#8230;Elle râle, dans un dernier souffle, elle articule.
-Juuuules, &#8230;&#8230; Je veux que tu me restes fidèle&#8230;&#8230;Si pour ton malheur tu te remaries&#8230; .Je gratterai tant et tant que je sortirai de mon tombeau et je viendrai te hanter toutes les nuits
Elle exhale son dernier souffle. Le prêtre, témoin de toute la scène, donne les derniers sacrements.
Quelques mois plus tard, Jules se rend chez le curé de sa paroisse.
-Bonjour Jules, comment va ? Le veuvage ne te paraît pas trop lourd ?
-Justement Monsieur le curé, ça ne va pas trop mal et je viens pour vous demander de publier les bans. Je vais me remarier.
-Jules, tu n&#8217;y penses pas&#8230; .Souviens toi de ses paroles&#8230;&#8230;Elle grattera et viendra te hanter.
-Bah&#8230; .Elle peut bien gratter&#8230;..Je l&#8217;ai fait enterrer sur le ventre.


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2005)

*L'ours, le lapin et la grenouille magique*

C'est un ours qui poursuit un lapin.
L'ours : " J'vais t'attraper, petit salopard de lapin."
- Le lapin : " Va chier, ours de merde. "
Les deux traversent un champs et là, se retrouvent devant une grenouille magique.....
La grenouille : " Stoppez là vous deux !!! Je suis une grenouille magique et je peux exaucer 3 voeux pour chacun... Qui commence ?"
L'ours : " Moi, moi, je suis le plus gros !"
La grenouille : " Vas-y l'ours... Quel est ton premier  voeu? "
L'ours: " Moi, je veux que tous les ours de la foret soient des femelles."
La grenouille : " Pas de problème, ton voeu est exaucé et toi le lapin ?"
Le lapin : " Moi, je veux un casque de moto "
L'ours en regardant le lapin: "T'es vraiment con toi !!! "
La grenouille : " Pas de problème, ton voeu est exaucé.
Voila ton casque. A toi l'ours pour ton 2ème voeu."
L'ours :"Moi je veux que tous les ours des forets voisines soient des femelles."
La grenouille : " Ok, pas de problème.... C'est comme si c'était fait. A toi lapin."
Le lapin : " Moi je veux une moto à ma taille et ultra puissante. "
La grenouille : " Pas de problème, la voilà. "
L'ours en regardant le lapin : " T'es vraiment trop con toi !!!"
La grenouille : " Bon et pour votre dernier voeu ?"
L'ours : " Je veux que tous les ours de cette planète soient des femelles, sauf moi. "
La grenouille : " Ok, c'est fait ! Et toi le lapin, ton dernier voeu?"
Le lapin met son casque, monte sur sa moto et démarre à fond et crie en montrant l'ours : "J'VEUX QU'IL SOIT PEDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

La discimination connait pas ...  

Le prof à l'école, classe de première primaire: 
- Dis-moi, Benoît, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant la récréation? 
- J'ai joué dans le bac à sable, Monsieur. 
- Très bien, Benoît. Viens au tableau. Si tu arrives à écrire "sable" correctement, tu pourras rentrer une heure plus tôt à la maison. 
- Voilà, c'est très bien, Benoît. 

Le prof se tourne vers un autre élève: 
- A ton tour, Bastien, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant la récréation? 
- J'ai joué au bac à sable avec Benoît, Monsieur. 
-Eh bien, Bastien, si tu arrives à écrire "bac" correctement au tableau, tu pourras rentrer en même temps que Benoît... 
- Voilà, c'est parfait. 

Et maintenant toi, Mouloud, qu'est-ce que tu as fait à la récré? 
- Euuuuh, moi, missieur, ji volu jouer au bac à sable, mais Binoît et Bastien zont pas volu, m'ont dit di mi casser! 
- Mais, quelle horreur! C'est la manifestation d'une discrimination scandaleuse d'un groupe ethnique minoritaire dont l'intégration sociale pourrait être remise en cause, et en plus, dans ma classe! 
Ecoute, Mouloud, si tu écris correctement au tableau "discrimination scandaleuse d'un groupe ethnique minoritaire dont l'intégration sociale pourrait être remise en cause", tu pourras aussi rentrer chez toi une heure plus tôt!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Le tireur d'élite

Un tireur d'élite entre chez son armurier pour acheter une nouvelle lunette de visée. Le gars lui présente un nouveau modèle super performant:
- Vous voyez la maison là-bas sur la colline à 3 km, c'est chez moi, utilisez la lunette, vous y verrez comme si vous y étiez.

Le tireur prend la lunette et confirme:
- Ouais, on voit super bien et je vois même un mec et une femme à poil en train de rigoler au 1er étage.

Le vendeur lui arrache la lunette des mains et regarde aussi et devient tout pâle. Il ouvre un tiroir, en sort 2 balles et les tend au tireur.
- Si vous mettez une balle dans la tête de ma femme et une dans le sexe du gars, je vous offre la lunette.

Le tireur reprend son observation de la maison et lui rend une des 2 balles en expliquant :
- Si je tire tout de suite, une balle devrait suffire.



:love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

Un chauffeur de car vient d'être chargé d'emmener un groupe de paraplégiques en excursion.
Il prépare donc son car. Il enlève les sièges et prépare les fixations pour emmener les fauteuils roulants en toute sécurité.
Le jour dit, il fait monter les passagers et les installe.
Il démarre et roule doucement pour ne pas prendre de risques.
Mais très vite, ses passagers se mettent à chanter :
- Chauffeur, si t'es champion, appuie, appuie...
Le chauffeur (qui est champion), appuie sur le champignon (un peu).
Quelques minutes plus tard, les paraplégiques se mettent à chanter :
- Chauffeur, si t'es champion, appuie, appuie...
Le chauffeur accélère encore un peu.
Quelques minutes plus tard, les passagers se remettent à chanter:
- Chauffeur, si t'es champion, appuie, appuie...
Cette fois, il accélère plus fort, et au virage suivant, se prend de plein fouet un platane.
Alors ses passagers se mettent à chanter :
- Il est des nôôôôtres...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour les Windaubes ....


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est original.   :love:


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2005)

Un chasseur d'ours va à la chasse... à l'ours. Il se poste à proximité d'un passage d'ours, bref il connaît son affaire, et attend. Peu de temps après, passe un ours.
Le chasseur d'ours vise l'ours avec son fusil à ours.
Pan.
Il ne voit plus l'ours. Il va voir où est tombé l'ours qu'il est sûr d'avoir atteint : pas de trace de plantigrade.

Alors qu'il regarde le néant, interloqué, il sent une grosse papatte d'ours qui lui tapote l'épaule. Le chasseur d'ours tourne la tête, pas rassuré. Il voit l'ours, debout, intact, mécontent -on le serait à moins.
L'ours grogne :
« Tu m'as tiré dessus ? Baisse ton froc ! »
Et le chasseur d'ours vit ce qui doit être le pire pour un chasseur d'ours : une sodomie d'ours.

Énervé, il rejette la faute sur son arme, va en acheter une plus grosse plus puissante plus chère.
Il se poste.
L'ours apparaît.
Le chasseur d'ours tire sur l'ours.
Pan.

Plein d'appréhension, il tend le nez vers l'hypothétique cadavre d'ours : toujours rien. Et bien sûr, sortant de nulle part, une papatte d'ours sur l'épaule, baisse ton froc, et on remet ça.

Le chasseur d'ours est furax. Il va comme il peut (ben oui c'est pas si facile que ça de marcher après ce qu'il a vécu) acheter une arme beaucoup plus grosse : un bazooka (oui, on est aux USA).

Le chasseur d'ours se poste.
L'ours arrive.
Boum.
Pas de cadavre d'ours.
Papatte.
Baisse ton froc.
Aïe pour la troisième fois.

Excédé, le chasseur d'ours achète un lance-roquettes.
Il se poste.
L'ours passe.
Baoum.
Pas de cadavre d'ours.
Une papatte sur l'épaule.

Dans un mélange indescriptible de peur, de colère et de résignation, le chasseur d'ours se retourne lentement, près une fois de plus à baisser son froc. Et là l'ours prend l'air songeur et lance :
« Dis voir, tu serais pas un peu pédé, toi ? »

:rose: :sick: :rose:
Bon d'accord j'y vais.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Nuit de noces ...

Le lendemain de sa nuit de noces, le jeune marié retrouve ses copains au café du coin : 
- Alors, tout va bien ? ...  questionne l'un d'eux l'air égrillard. 
- Ben j'ai pu rien faire ! ... avoue le jeune Durand tout catastrophé ... Pas moyen de rentrer!
- je vais te donner un truc ! ... lui dit un de ses copains. ... Tu prends un grand verre, tu le remplis d'huile et avant de te coucher tu te la trempes dans l'huile. Tu verras comme ça glissera bien...

Le lendemain, les mêmes copains attendent notre jeune marié avec impatience : 
- Alors ? ... l'interrogent-ils. 
- j'ai pas pu y arriver! .... avoue-t-il tristement. 
- T'as fait ce que je t'ai dit ? .... demande le conseilleur. 
- Oui 
- Et tu n'as pas pu ?? 
- Non! conclut le jeune marié ... je n'ai pas pu la mettre dans le verre !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Sondage médical...

À la sortie d'une pharmacie, un homme interroge les clients pour un sondage : 
- Bonjour monsieur. Je représente le laboratoire KIGLISS et je fais un sondage sur les multiples usages de la vaseline. Avez vous quelques minutes à m'accorder, pour connaitre vos utilisations de ce produit? 
L'homme répond : 
- Oui, d'accord .... Alors à la maison, j'utilise la vaseline pour les coupures, la peau sèche, et quand je fait l'amour aussi

L'enquèteur lui demande alors: 
- A propos de votre dernière utilisation que vous avez citée, pourriez-vous préciser les conditions dans lesquelles vous utilisez la vaseline?

Alors,  l'homme répond : 
- J'en met sur la poignée de porte... ça empêche mes enfants d'entrer dans la chambre!


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

La grippe aviaire ... on se mobilise ...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Sur une plage de nudistes de la côte africaine, deux jeunes filles blanches bronzent sur la plage. Un beau mâle noir se baigne sous leurs regards curieux. 
Elles n'attendent qu'une chose : que le mâle sorte, histoire de voir si la légende est bien fondée.

Alors le noir finit par sortir. Il a de l'eau jusqu'à la taille. Au fur et à mesure que le noir sort de l'eau, son sexe apparaît. De l'eau jusqu'à mi-cuisse et toujours pas de vue sur l'extrémité du membre. Les filles sont béates d'admiration. Jusqu'au genoux et toujours pas d'extrémité, les jeunes filles sont complètement folles.

Remarquant l'attitude des filles, le grand noir leur crie : 
- "Ben quoi ... vous savez .... c'est normal qu'elle soit toute petite avec cette eau froide... "


:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Un vieux monsieur très riche entre dans une immense bibliothèque et demande à la préposée : 
- Qu'auriez-vous d'intéressant qui puisse me distraire rapidement ?

Déboutonnant son chemisier et dégrafant son soutien-gorge, la charmante bibliothécaire en fait jaillir deux seins splendides et dit : 
- Je vous recommande ces deux beaux volumes reliés pure peau...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est une bande de quatre copains, tous plus éméchés les uns que les autres, qui arrivent à la gare.

Ils ont une demi-heure d'attente, et ils décident de la passer au buffet devant un bon pastaga. 
Le temps de s'offrir une tournée de pastis chacun, le train arrive. 
- Hé faudrait pas oublier le train... hic ! 
Et vas-y qu'ils te font des efforts surhumains pour se hisser dans le train. Le premier poussé par les deux autres parvient à entrer, suivi du deuxième.
Ensuite les deux premiers hissent à eux le troisième.
Ils pouffent de rire.... Mais le quatrième gars tombe sur le quai.
Il ne parvient pas à monter! Il rit, tremble, bave, se pisse dessus.

Le train part sans lui et le chef de gare s'approche. 
- Quelle cuite ! Vos copains étaient peut-être ivres, mais, eux, ils ont pu prendre le train, tandis que vous, hé bien, vous l'avez raté. 
Et le dernier gars qui n'arrête pas de se faire dessus en riant aux éclats répond: 
- Ah les cons ! Le train c'était moi que je devais le prendre!  ... Eux ils étaient là pour m'acc... hic... compagner.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2005)

Le petit Moussa court vers la case de son grand-père qui somnole au chaud soleil d'Afrique :
« Papy, Papy, je peux jouer avec ta bite ?
- Mmh... allez, oui, mais ne t'éloigne pas trop, hein ! »


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces blondes ..

La maîtresse de maison questionne la nouvelle bonne blonde qu'elle vient d'embaucher.

- Alors, savez vous faire le repassage ? 
- Oui m'dame. 
- Et les lits ? 
- Oui m'dame. 
- Et la poussière ? 
- Oui m'dame. 
- Et la vaisselle ? 
- Oui m'dame. 
- Et la cuisine ? 
- Oui m'dame 
- Aimez-vous les enfants ? 
- Euh, ... oui mais en ce qui me concerne ... je souhaiterais que Monsieur mette un préservatif.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Déjà peut-être racontée .. mais tant pis ....

Des étudiants en médecine reçoivent leur premier cours d'anatomie avec un vrai corps humain.
Ils sont tous réunis autour d'une table d'opération avec le corps recouvert d"un drap blanc.
Le professeur leur dit :
- En médecine, il faut avoir 2 qualités importantes.
- La première, il ne faut pas être dégoûté.
Là-dessus, le prof retire le drap, enfonce un doigt dans l'anus du mort et, quand il l'a retiré, il suce son doigt.
- Allez, faites la même chose que moi!

Les étudiants dégoûtés après quelques minutes d'hésitation, passent chacun leur  tour.
Ils enfoncent leur doigt dans l'anus du mort et sucent leur doigt  après l'avoir retiré.
Quand tout le monde a fini le prof les regarde et leur dit :
- La deuxième qualité, c'est l'observation.
- J'ai enfoncé mon majeur et j'ai sucé mon index.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

COMMENT FAIRE UNE VIDANGE ?

MODE OPERATOIRE POUR LES FEMMES
=========================

 1) Se pointer chez Midas quand le kilométrage effectué depuis la dernière vidange atteint 15.000  km
 2) Boire un  café
 3) 30 minutes  plus tard, payer et repartir avec une voiture en état de rouler.

 Dépenses:
 Vidange .................   29,90 EUR
 Café...... ....................0,40 EUR

 Total.... ..................  30,30 EUR


MODE OPERATOIRE POUR LES HOMMES (ou "je suis pas une gonzesse")
=============================================

 1) Se pointer  chez Norauto et acheter de l'huile, un filtre à huile  et un petit sapin jaune qui pue la vanille ..... acheter également au passage de la litière pour chat et du liquide vaisselle, pour se laver les mains.
 2) S'apercevoir que le vieux jerrican pour l'huile de vidange est plein .... au lieu de le porter à la déchetterie,creuser un trou au fond du jardin et vider le jerrican dedans
 3) Ouvrir une  bière et la boire
 4).Mettre la voiture sur chandelles. Perdre 30 minutes à retrouver les chandelles
 5) De  dépit et de frustration, ouvrir une autre bière et la  boire
 6) Placer une  vieille casserole sous le moteur
 7) Chercher une clé à oil de 17 pour dévisser le  bouchon de vidange
 8) Abandonner les recherches
 9) Dévisser le bouchon de vidange avec une pince multiprise
10) Laisser tomber le bouchon de vidange dans la casserole pleine d'huile chaude. Se brûler la main. Proférer un abominable juron
11) Ranger le bordel
12) Se taper une autre bière en regardant  l'huile couler
13) Chercher la clé à filtre à huile
14) Abandonner les recherches. Percer le filtre  avec un tournevis et dévisser le filtre à huile
15)  Bière
16) Un pote se pointe. Terminer le pack de bière  avec lui, on finira la vidange demain
17) Le lendemain, retirer la casserole pleine  d'huile de sous la voiture
18) Répandre de la litière pour chat sur l'huile répandue à l'étape 17
19) Bière. Ha non,  merde, on a tout bu hier
20) Aller chez Leclerc avec la voiture de Madame. Acheter un pack de bière
21) Vider le premier litre d'huile neuve dans le moteur
22) Se souvenir du bouchon de vidange paumé à  l'étape 10
23) Courir vers la casserole à huile usagée pour récupérer le bouchon de vidange .. en vain
24) Se souvenir alors qu'avant d'aller acheter de la bière chez Leclerc, on a viré l'huile  usagée dans le trou au fond du jardin, avec le bouchon de vidange
25) Boire une  bière
26) Déboucher  le trou et retrouver le bouchon de vidange dans la terre imbibée d'huile de  vidange
27) S'apercevoir que le premier litre d'huile neuve est répandu sur le sol du  garage
28) Boire une  bière
29) En serrant  le bouchon de vidange, faire déraper la pince multiprise et se niquer les doigts sur le châssis
30) Proférer un abominable juron et se cogner la tête sur un cardan en se relevant brutalement, à la suite de l'étape 29
31) Se nouer un chiffon sale autour des doigts et de la tête
32) Balancer  la pince multiprise à l'autre bout du garage
33) Bière
34) Se laver les mains et le front, mettre en  place les pansements nécessaires
35) Bière
36) Bière
37) Verser les 4 litres d'huile neuve restants  dans le moteur
38) Bière
39) Redescendre  la voiture des chandelles
40) Ecraser accidentellement une des chandelles
41) Reculer la voiture pour étaler de la litière pour chats sur l'huile répandue à l'étape 21
42) Bière
43) Petit tour pour essayer la  voiture
44) Contrôle  de gendarmerie, arrestation pour conduite sous l'emprise de la boisson
45) Mise en  fourrière de la voiture

Dépenses:
Huile, filtre à huile, petit sapin jaune qui pue la vanille..... 50 EUR
Litière pour  chat, liquide vaisselle..............................  18 EUR
Bières   ................................................................ 25 EUR
Nouveau jeu de chandelles ........................................ 75 EUR
Amende pour  conduite en état d'ivresse ....................  900 EUR+ 6 points
Frais de mise en fourrière .....................................   250 EUR

Total  .............................................................   1.318 EUR + 6 points


:love: :love: :love::love:


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> COMMENT FAIRE UNE VIDANGE ?


J'adore. Ça me rappelle une recette de dinde au whisky, si je la retrouve je vous la sers.

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Ça me rappelle une recette de dinde au whisky, si je la retrouve je vous la sers.
> 
> :love:



oui, mais dans quel état  

_... toi, pas la dinde :rateau:_​


----------



## Le_iPodeur (23 Novembre 2005)

monstrueux !   :love: :love:


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais dans quel état
> 
> _... toi, pas la dinde :rateau:_​


La dinde aussi, par voie de conséquence.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Ça me rappelle une recette de dinde au whisky, si je la retrouve je vous la sers.
> 
> :love:



Déjà bue (c'est vraiment le cas de le dire cette fois!  )


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Novembre 2005)

Une blonde??????  ...  :afraid:  :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Windaubes ....



 tu r'es trahis cela viens du site http://www.laboratoire-microsoft.org/


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Novembre 2005)

Il y a quelques temps de cela, après avoir creusé le sol sur une
profondeur de 100 mètres, des scientifiques Russes ont trouvé des traces
de fils de cuivre âgés de plus de 1000 ans et en sont arrivé à la
conclusion que leurs ancêtres avaient un réseau téléphonique interurbain
à cette époque.
Pour ne pas être en reste, les Américains ont creusé à plus de 200
mètres de profondeur le sous-sol de la mère-patrie pour découvrir des
traces de fibres optiques vieilles de 2000 ans, confirmant que
l'Amérique possédait un réseau de communications digitales très avancé,
à l'époque de Jésus et ceci, 1000 ans avant les Russes.
Une semaine plus tard, Chirac publiait un rapport mentionnant que des
scientifiques avaient creusé le doux sol de France à une profondeur de
500 mètres et n'avaient absolument rien trouvé, confirmant que 3000 ans
avant Jésus-Christ, tous les Français avaient déjà un téléphone
cellulaire et niquaient les Américains.:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> COMMENT FAIRE UNE VIDANGE ?
> (...)


Ca m'a rappellé celle-là :  

Le groupement des cartes bancaires procède actuellement à la mise en
place dans les grandes villes de distribution "drive in", où il sera
possible de procéder à des retraits d'espèces sans avoir à quitter son
véhicule. Pour permettre à nos clients de profiter au maximum de ces
nouvelles prestations, nous avons procédé à une étude comportementale
approfondie afin de préciser les procédures à mettre en oeuvre.
Veuillez lire les instructions suivantes selon la catégorie à laquelle
vous appartenez :

PROCEDURE A SUIVRE POUR UN UTILISATEUR DE SEXE MASCULIN
1 - Amener le véhicule près du distributeur.
2 - Abaisser la vitre.
3 - Insérer la carte dans le distributeur et composez votre code.
4 - Taper le montant du retrait et valider.
5 - Retirer la carte, les billets et le reçu.
6 - Remonter la vitre.
7 - Démarrer.

PROCEDURE A SUIVRE POUR UN UTILISATEUR DE SEXE FEMININ
1 - Amener le véhicule près du distributeur.
2 - Reculer de la distance nécessaire pour aligner la fenêtre du
véhicule avec le distributeur.
3 - Redémarrer le moteur calé.
4 - Abaisser la vitre.
5 - Trouver le sac à main, vider son contenu sur le siège passager pour
localiser la carte bancaire.
6 - Eteindre la radio.
7 - Tenter d'introduire la carte dans le distributeur.
8 - Ouvrir la portière afin de permettre un accès plus facile compte
tenu de la distance au distributeur.
9 - Insérer la carte.
10- Réinsérer la carte dans le bon sens.
11- Réexaminer le sac à main afin de trouver l'agenda sur lequel est
inscrit le code.
12- Taper le code.
13- Appuyer sur "Annuler" et retaper le code correctement.
14- Entrer le montant de la somme à retirer.
15- Vérifier le maquillage dans le rétroviseur.
16- Retirer les espèces et le reçu.
17- Revider le sac à main et trouver le porte monnaie pour y ranger les
billets.
18- Ranger le reçu à la fin du carnet de chèques.
19- Revérifier le maquillage.
20- Démarrer, avancer de deux mètres.
21- Reculer jusqu'au distributeur.
22- Récupérer la carte.
23- Revider le sac à main, trouver le porte-cartes, ranger la carte.
24- Redémarrer le moteur calé et quitter les lieux.
25- Conduire pendant 4 ou 5 kilomètres.
26- Ôter le frein à main.

Sans commentaires !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

Deux mecs ont l'habitude d'aller en boite tous les vendredis soirs et l'un d'entre eux en repart toujours avec une nana splendide et l'autre rien...

Il demande un jour à l'autre comment il fait.

- Ben voilà ton problème c'est que quand tu abordes une nana tu lui proposes tout de suite de coucher et ça les nanas elles aiment pas. Les nanas c'est sensibles faut leur parler littérature, géographie, philosophie avant...

- Ah bon et en leur parlant comme ça je pourrais m'en faire aussi?

- Oui essayes la prochaine fois...

Le vendredi suivant en boite, le mec voit une superbe nana assise au bar, il s'approche et s'assoit sur le tabouret proche et entame la conversation.

- Bonsoir mademoiselle, vous connaissez l'Afrique ?

Le nana se tourne vers lui et dit 

- non

- Bon on baise alors...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> COMMENT FAIRE UNE VIDANGE ?
> 
> (...)




C'est tellement vrais.    :love:


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un gars super timide voit une superbe femme acoudée au bar.
> Il a très envie de l'aborder, mais il n'ose pas.
> Il se penche vers le barman et lui explique son cas.
> Le barman compréhensif décide d'aider notre ami.
> ...




:sick: :afraid:  :love:


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Ça me rappelle une recette de dinde au whisky, si je la retrouve je vous la sers.
> 
> :love:




Allez, tant pis, je vous la ressert elle est trop bien :

1 Acheter une dinde d'environ 45kg pour six personnes et une bouteille
de whisky, du sel, du poivre, de l'huile d'olive et des bardes de
lard.
2 La barder de lard, la ficeler, la saler, la poivrer et ajouter un
filet d'huile d'olive.
3 faire prechauffer le four thermostat 7 pendant dix minutes.
4 Se servit un verre de whisky pendant ce temps la.
5 Mettre la dinde au four dans un plat a cuisson.
6 Se verser encuite 2 verres de whisky et les boire.
7 Mettre le therpostat a 8 apres 20 binutes pour la saisir.
8 Se bercer 3 ou 4 berres de whisky.
9 Apres une debi beurre fourrer l'ouvrir et surveiller la buisson de
la pinde.
10 Brendre la vouteille de buscuit et s'enfiler une bonne rasade.
11 Apres une demi heure de plus, tituber jusqu'au bour oubrir la
 putain de borte du vour et reburner - non - recourner - non -
 enfin mettre la pinde dans l'autre zens.
12 Se pruler la main avec la putain de borte du bour en la refermant -
 bordel de merde.
13 essayer de s'asseoir sur une putain de chaise et se reverdir 5 ou 6
 whisky de verres ou le gondraire, chais blus.
14 Buire - non - luire - non - cuire - non - ah ben si - cuire la
 bringue bendant 4 heures.
15 Eh hop, 5 berres de plus. Ça fait du bien par ou que ça passe.
16 Retirer le vour de la dinde.
17 Se rebercer une bonne goulee de whisgy.
18 Essayer de sortir le bour de cette saloberie de brinde de nouveau
 parce gue za a loupe la bremiere vois.
19 Rabasser la pinde qui s'est egsblozee bar derre. L'ettuyer avec une
 zalete de ghiffon de merde ela foutre sur un blat, sur un glat, sur
un clat, sur une aziette, enfin on s'en vout.
20 Decider qu'on est auzi bien bar terre et vinir la bouteille de
 vhisky.
21 Ramber jusqu'au mit pormir doute la duit.
22 Le lendemain prendre une aspirine, voire même tout le tube
d'aspirine, manger la dinde froide avec une bonne mayonnaise et nettoyer pendant
le reste de la journée le bordel qu'on a fait dans la cuisine hier.

 Bon Appetit !



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tant pis, je vous la ressert elle est trop bien :
> 
> 1 Acheter une dinde d'environ 45kg pour six personnes



Princess Tatav, vite ! aux abris ! T'es la seule dinde connue au monde dans cette tranche de poids. 

En tout cas, les six personnes, si elles ont encore faim après ça ! :casse: :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ah cette jeunesse ....

C'est une vieille dame qui attend le bus et qui se plaint des manières de la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui.

- Regardez la jeune fille délurée là-bas .. elle porte des jeans de garçon, une chemise d'homme, une coiffure masculine, comment peut-on encore deviner de quelle sexe elle est?
- Facile Madame, je le sais, c'est ma fille!
- Oh Excusez-moi! ... je ne savais pas que vous étiez son père!
- Je ne suis pas son père,madame ... je suis sa mère!


:love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

Un tout jeune marié a decidé de sortir avec sa bande de copains :
ça sera sa premiere sortie "entre mecs" depuis son mariage. 

Pour que sa jeune epouse ne lui mette pas de batons dans les roues, il lui promet d'etre rentré pour minuit ! Le soir venu, ils descendent au bowling du coin. Mais la cote d'alerte de Kronembourg est rapidement depassée, d'autant plus qu'apres le bowling, la bande des copains part investir la discotheque. Sur le coup des quatre heures du matin, le jeune marié quitte le night-club et rentre tant bien que mal a la maison. Au moment ou il ouvre la porte, il entend le coucou de l'horloge sonner l'heure. 

Rapidement, il se rend compte que sa femme a pu l'entendre rentrer et se reveiller.
Alors pour donner le change, il fait "Coucou" huit fois de plus dans l'espoir de lui faire croire qu'il est minuit. 

Le lendemain matin son epouse lui demande a quelle heure il est rentre.
 - Je suis rentre a minuit, cherie !
 - Hum, j'ai bien peur qu'on doive changer notre coucou suisse.
 - Comment ca ?
 - Eh bien, quand tu es rentré, je l'ai entendu faire "Coucou" quatre fois, dire "Merde", puis faire "Coucou" deux fois, lacher un gros pet bien sonore, faire "Coucou" trois fois encore, racler sa gorge bruyamment, faire "Coucou" trois fois de plus et terminer par un rire idiot...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Un homme arrive dans un camp de nudiste, paye à l'entrée et dépose ses affaires...

Il se promène nu au bord de la piscine lorsqu'il voit une magnifique femme nue...
Il ne peut masquer son érection, confus...
Tout à coup cette sublime bombe vient vers lui et lui dit: - Vous m'avez appelée?...
L'homme répond: - ...Heu, non !...
- Si, si vous m'avez appelé... La règle dans ce camp, c'est que lorsqu'un homme a envie d'une femme, il bande et il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'elle refuse .... donc je suis à vous... L'homme devient fou de joie et ils font les 400 coups pendant 2 heures... 

Ereinté, il décide d'aller se reposer au sauna...
Il est seul et ne peut retenir un pet... De toute façon, il n'y a personne alors...
Tout à coup, un grand noir arrive par une porte dérobée...
- Vous m'avez appelé? -
.. Euh, non, non...
Et le noir reprend: 
- Si, Si, c'est la règle dans ce camp, lorsqu'un homme a envie de se faire prendre, il pète et voilà... Notre homme se débat et essaye de se défendre du mieux qu'il peut, mais en vain...

Après 30 minutes de douleur et supplice, il court vers la sortie du camp pour avoir ses affaires et se faire rembourser...
La caissière lui demande pourquoi il veut partir, si le camp n'est pas bien ...

Et il répond: 
- Ecoutez, à 68 ans, j'ai une érection une fois par mois, mais par contre je pète toutes les 20 minutes, alors...




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un tout jeune marié ..... par un rire idiot




   :love:


----------



## guizmo47 (24 Novembre 2005)

Un des gamins lui demande de l'aide pour mettre ses bottes et, en effet, elles sont vraiment dures à enfiler.

Après avoir poussé, tiré, poussé, tiré dans tous les sens, les bottes sont chaussées et le gamin lui dit :

"Elles sont à l'envers maîtresse."

La maîtresse attrape un coup de chaud quand elle s'aperçoit qu'en effet, les bottes sont à l'envers.

Bref, nouvelle galère pour les enlever, et elle réussit à garder son calme jusqu'à ce que les bottes soient re-chaussées, aux bons pieds.
Et là le gamin dit :

"C'est pas mes bottes."

A ce moment, elle fait un gros effort pour ne pas lui mettre une baffe, elle se calme et demande pourquoi il ne l'a pas dit avant.

"Bon, allez, on les enlève." dit-elle et elle se met au boulot.

Le gamin poursuit :
"C'est pas mes bottes, c'est celle de mon frère, mais maman a dit que je dois les mettre."

Là, elle a envie de pleurer et entreprend de lui re- re- mettre ses bottes. Pour finir, elle le met debout, lui enfile son manteau , son cache-nez
et demande :

"Où sont tes gants ?"

Et lui de répondre :

"Je les ai mis dans mes bottes."
*


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Une discussion de poivrots dans un bar...

- Dis, la nature est quand même bien faite ... t'imagines un peu, si on avait la bite sur le front...
- Bah, faudrait juste s'habituer.
- Ah ouais? Et tu te vois marcher avec une couille devant chaque oeil?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

La vie est une simple boucle .... un simple retour aux sources

En effet .. une vie d'homme se résume à peu de choses :

Le succès pour un homme de 5 ans est de se réveiller dans un lit sec. 
Le succès pour un homme de 15 ans est de coucher avec une femme. 
Le succès pour un homme de 25 ans est de trouver une jolie femme.
Le succès pour un homme de 35 ans est sa carrière et sa famille.
Le succès pour un homme de 45 ans est sa famille et sa carrière.
Le succès pour un homme de 55 ans est de trouver une jolie femme.
Le succès pour un homme de 65 ans est de coucher avec une femme.
Le succès pour un homme de 75 ans est de se réveiller dans un lit sec.


 :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La vie est une simple boucle .... un simple retour aux mêmes choses
> 
> En effet .. une vie d'homme se résume à peu de choses :
> 
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Un monsieur téléphone, un gamin répond et dit à voix très basse ... presqu'inaudible :
- Oui, allo...

Le monsieur demande sur un ton normal :
- Bonjour mon garçon, est-ce que je peux parler à ton père ?

Le gamin répond, toujours à voix basse et sourde :
- Nan
- Pourquoi ?
- Il est occupé.
- Est-ce que je peux parler à ta mère ?
- Nan
- Pourquoi ?
Le gamin à voix basse :
- Elle est occupée.
- Y a-t-il d'autres personnes chez toi ?
- Oui 
- Qui?
- La police.
- Alors, puis-je parler à un policier ?
- Nan
- Pourquoi ? 
- Ils sont occupés.
Le gars enervé :
- Et tout ce monde est occupé à quoi au juste ?
- Ils me cherchent...


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ah les Français .....

La veille de sa nuit de noce, un jeune français écoute les dernières recommandations de son père :
 - Mon fils, quand tu vas entrer dans la chambre tu soulèves ta femme dans tes bras, parce qu'un Français c'est FORT!!
- Ensuite, tu la jettes sur le lit, parce qu'un Français c'est  FIER!
- Puis  tu te mets tout nu, parce qu'un Français c'est BEAU!

Le lendemain de la nuit de noce, son père lui demande comment ça s'est  passé :
- j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, je l'ai prise dans mes bras pour l'amener dans la chambre, parce      qu'un Français, c'est FORT!
- Puis, je l'ai jetée sur le lit, parce qu'un Français c'est FIER!
- Ensuite, je me suis mis tout nu, parce qu'qu'un Français c'est BEAU!

- Et puis?

- Et puis, je me suis masturbé  ... parce qu'un Français c'est INDEPENDANT  et AUTONOME!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ah...ces fonctionnaires ! ! !

Jésus revient sur Terre. Il entre dans un café. 
- Salut les gars, je suis Jésus, je suis redescendu sur Terre... 
- Dégages ... tu nous prends pour des cons?
- Je vous jure ... c'est vrai. je suis Jésus. 
- Mouai ... prouve-le! 

Un handicapé passait par-là dans son fauteuil roulant, Jésus lui met la main sur l'épaule, et le paralytique se lève et marche. 
Un aveugle boit sa bière, Jésus lui met la main sur les yeux et l'aveugle retrouve une vision 20/20. 

Jésus s'approche d'un troisième... 
- Ne me touche pas, NE ME TOUCHE PAS! 
- Mais pourquoi donc, je ne te veux aucun mal, seulement te guérir! 
- Ne me touche surtout pas! ... je suis fonctionnaire et en congé de maladie depuis seulement trois semaines ...


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

Jour de rentrée...

Alors dis nous Toto que font tes parents ?

- Ben mon papa est fonctionnaire

- ah, et ta maman ?

- Ben est fait rien non plus...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Je vous propose un test ABSOLUMENT HALUCINANT 
Ce n'est pas une blague .. répondez aux questions le plus justement possible et vous serez BLUFFES!!!!!!
(dans 95% des cas la machine va vous faire tomber le cul par terre!!)

http://y.20q.net/anon-fr


A tester d'urgence!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Une conne ...

Un scientifique Sud Américain a découvert lors de ses études que les
personnes n'ayant pas d'activités sexuelles lisaient ce message avec la 
main posée sur une souris.!!

Oui je sais ... c'est con ... n'empêche ...

:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Déjà bu, en plus, si tu pense à une rape à fromage (à manivelle), il trouve pas, et raconte des bétises . Il doit penser à une rape statique.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est un gars à la patinoire qui assiste à une partie de hockey.
Après la première période, il va aux toilettes.

Il voit un gars à coté de lui qui fait pipi et tout surpris il s'aperçoit qu'il a deux jets!
Il dit au gars:
- Hein? comment ça se fait?
Le gars dit:
- J'ai été blessé à la guerre et on m'a opéré et depuis je suis comme ça
- ah bon? ... incroyable!

Après la deuxième période, encore aux toilettes
Un autre gars ... avec trois jets!
Le gars explique .... chute .... opération... etc... voilà c'est comme ça...
- ah bon? ... incroyable!

Après la troisième période, encore aux toilettes,
Là le gars a vingt jets, ça pisse de partout... alors il lui dit:
- Mon pauvre vieux, vous aussi vous avez été opéré?
Et le gars répond:
- Non,non ... trop saoul ... suis pas arrivé à baisser ma braguette...



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu, en plus, si tu pense à une rape à fromage (à manivelle), il trouve pas, et raconte des bétises . Il doit penser à une rape statique.


Tu as été jusqu'au bout? .... tu as bien répondu non lorsqu'il t'a fait sa 1ere proposition eronnée? ... si tu le fais il te propose une nouvelle serie de questions supplémentaires et il fini par trouver


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu, en plus, si tu pense à une rape à fromage (à manivelle), il trouve pas, et raconte des bétises . Il doit penser à une rape statique.


Une clef USB il trouve pas non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Jusqu'au bout, puisqu'il à rendu les armes !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Une clef USB il trouve pas non plus...


Oui ok ... normal .... il est bien dit pas de choses spécifiques!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas spécifique, il s'en vend comme des petits pains.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas spécifique, il s'en vend comme des petits pains.


C'est trop spécifique ... lié à l'informatique

chaise ... or .. television ... bouteille ... il a trouvé tous ces mots au premier coup en six questions faut quand même le faire!

Evidement si on attaque les mots carte-mère,cardans,pignons,transistor ... etc .. c'est mission impossible pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Pingouin en 24 questions


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

*Le papier toilette nouveau riche*








> D?ordinaire blanc ou rose buvard, voire mauve pastel ? horreur! ?, le papier hygiénique nous désespère par son conformisme trivial. Pour les amateurs de design qui aiment s?entourer d?objets rares, voici un nouveau produit du dernier chic: le papier noir. Découvert au dernier salon «Maison et Objet», dans l?espace «Nouveaux Riches» où il figurait «un raffinement discret, un luxe presque furtif», le voici enfin accessible au public. Un luxe qu?on ne trouve pas encore dans les grandes surfaces, mais sur internet. Achat en ligne, livraison à domicile.
> Le rouleau, 2,50 euros. Paquet de six rouleaux, 6 euros,



Gnarf....


----------



## Dupont François (24 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas beau de mentir... mais....

*Dieu, les hommes et les femmes*

Un jour, un bûcheron était occupé à couper une branche qui s'élevait au-dessus de la
rivière. Soudain la hache tomba dans la rivière. L'homme pleurait si amèrement que Dieu lui
apparût et lui demanda la raison de son désespoir.
Le bûcheron lui expliqua alors que sa hache était tombée dans la rivière.

À sa grande surprise il vit Dieu plonger dans la rivière et remonter une hache d'or à la main :
"Est-ce là ta hache?", Lui demanda-t-il.

Le bûcheron lui répondit : "Non".
Aussitôt Dieu retourna dans l'eau et revint cette fois avec une hache en argent : "Est-ce là
ta hache?", Lui demanda-t-il à nouveau.

A nouveau le bûcheron lui dit: "Non".
A la troisième tentative, Dieu revint avec une hache en acier, et lui demanda à nouveau :
"Est-ce là ta hache?"

"Oui!", Lui répondit cette fois le bûcheron. Dieu, touché par l'honnêteté de l'homme, lui
donna les trois haches.

Le bûcheron rentra tout heureux à la maison.
Quelques jours plus tard, le bûcheron longeait la rivière en compagnie de son épouse.
Soudain celle-ci tomba à l'eau. Comme l'homme se mit à pleurer, Dieu lui apparût à nouveau et lui
demanda la raison de son chagrin. "Ma femme est tombée dans la rivière", lui répondit
l'homme en sanglotant.

Alors Dieu plongea dans la rivière et réapparut avec Jennifer Lopez dans les bras: "Est-ce
là ta femme ?", lui demanda-t-il.

"Oui!" hurla l'homme.

Dieu, furieux, fustigea l'homme:
"Tu prends le risque de me mentir ? Je devrais te damner!"

Le bûcheron l'implora: "S'il te plaît, Dieu, pardonne moi! Comment aurais-je dû répondre? Si
j'avais dit 'Non' à Jennifer Lopez, la fois prochaine tu serais remonté avec Catherine
Zeta-Jones. Si, à nouveau, j'avais dit 'Non', tu serais revenu avec mon épouse et j'aurais
dit 'Oui'. À ce moment là, tu me les aurais données toutes les trois. Mais je suis pauvre et
pas du tout en mesure de nourrir trois femmes. Ce n'est que pour cette raison là que j'ai
dit 'Oui' la première fois.

La morale de cette histoire?
Finalement, les hommes ne mentent que pour des raisons parfaitement honnêtes et totalement
compréhensibles


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Le papier toilette nouveau riche*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aller aux toilettes c'est presque faire le deuil d'une partie de votre corps dont vous avez partagé une tranche de vie et qui se sépare de vous pour ne plus revenir .... ça mérite bien du papier approprié .... c'est une bonne idée!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Aller aux toilettes c'est presque faire le deuil d'une partie de soi qui a partagé une tranche de vie avec vous et qui se sépare de vous pour ne plus revenir .... ça mérite bien du papier approprié .... c'est une bonne idée!
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


J'ai pas mis le lien pour la commande en ligne, mais je le donne volontier par MP    :love:


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est quoi


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ca c'est mon pote ... un peu vicelard ... mais ça reste mon pote ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Toute ressemblance avec ......   

C'est partout pareil !!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Deux clochards sont assis sur un banc public.

- Albert, comment fais-tu pour avoir les ongles aussi sales?
- Ben... Rien de spécial.
- Tu dois bien faire quelque chose?
- Oui, je me les gratte.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Mobihome en Roumanie ....


----------



## petou (24 Novembre 2005)

Un beau jour d&#8216;été, un type monte dans un train et s'assoit en face d'une jeune femme magnifique
 qui porte une mini jupe minuscule.



 Le type ne peut s'empêcher de remarquer que la femme ne porte pas de culotte, et le pauvre diable
 ne peut pas quitter des yeux l'entre-jambes de la jeune femme.



Soudain elle lui dit "Je vois que vous regardez mon vagin" Et lui répond: "c'est vrai, mais c'est difficile
 de ne pas regarder alors que vous ne portez pas de culotte !"



Quelques kilomètres plus loin la femme lui dit: "Regardez attentivement,je vais vous faire un clin d'oeil"
Et effectivement avec un mouvement musculaire le vagin imite un clin d'oeil parfait ! Le type est stupéfait !
"Maintenant regardez à nouveau", lui dit la femme, "je vais vous faire un bisou".
A nouveau, elle fait une contorsion musculaire et le vagin imite une bouche donnant un baiser parfait  




Le type n'en peut plus ! La femme lui dit alors: "Viens et assois- toi ici
à cote de moi ... et mets moi 2 doigts".




Le type incrédule lui répond: "Quoi, vous savez aussi siffler ???!!!"


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Dans la serie des Urinoirs très étranges ....  :afraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Un couple part aux Etats-Unis avec sa chauve souris et son putois.

L'homme lance à sa femme :
- la chauve souris, je la planque sur mon tee shirt et les américains croiront que c'est un tee shirt de batman !
- et le putois ?
- on va le mettre dans ta culotte !
- mais tu n'y penses pas ! et l'odeur ? rétorque la femme.
- ben tant pis, s'il meurt, il meurt !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ne vous êtes-vous jamais demandé ce qui poussait les chiens à se renifler le derrière à chaque fois qu'ils rencontrent un de leurs congénères?

Je vais vous donner l'explication:
Il y a très très longtemps, bien avant que les humains n'apparaissent, c'étaient les chiens qui régnaient en maîtres sur la planète.
Ils étaient comme le sont les humains actuellement: ils marchaient sur leurs pattes de derrière, ils parlaient entre eux, bref, ils avaient ce que l'on peut appeler une vraie société...
La seule différence est qu'ils vivaient avec un Dieu vivant, le dieu "NONOSS".

Un jour, en pleine célébration du dieu NONOSS, un des chiens de l'assemblée laissa échapper une flatulence d'une odeur pestilentielle et cette odeur infecte se propagea jusqu'aux narines du dieu NONOSS.
Le dieu fut extrêmement fâché, et demanda au chien coupable de se dénoncer pour qu'il subisse sa punition.
Or, aucun chien n'avança. 
De rage ,le Dieu NONOSS, transforma tous les chiens en ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.
Et depuis ce jour là,non seulement tous les chiens marchent à quatre pates mais ils cherchent désespérement  le coupable...


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

Déjà bu....
Bon , voila la blague *du siécle* , mais s'il vous plaît , ne me tapez pas?
Bon.
Comment s'appele le pays , aujourd'hui disparu , ou il était très faciles (réelement simple) , de publier ce que l'on voulait?
...
..
.
l'U*RSS* 
Aïe!!!!:casse:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu....


Ce n'est pas parce que tu es un poivrot notoire que tout le monde à bu ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ah..l'armée.....

Le caporal, qui fait manoeuvrer les nouvelles recrues, se met à hurler :
- Remuez-vous un peu, bande de crustacés !
Un sergent intervient :
- Caporal, n'employez pas des mots que ces jeunes gens ne peuvent pas comprendre. Après tout, ils n'ont peut-être pas tous suivi des cours de botanique...


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu....
> Bon , voila la blague *du siécle* , mais s'il vous plaît , ne me tapez pas?
> Bon.
> Comment s'appele le pays , aujourd'hui disparu , ou il était très faciles (réelement simple) , de publier ce que l'on voulait?
> ...


Tiens ! ... :casse: :casse: :casse: et :casse: .... la prochaine fois donnes des blagues que tout le monde peut comprendre , même moi    ...


----------



## r0m1 (24 Novembre 2005)

quelle est la différence entre une femme et une femme de ménage???




====> la femme de ménage, quand c'est mouillé tu rentres pas .....


----------



## guizmo47 (25 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah les Français .....
> 
> La veille de sa nuit de noce, un jeune français écoute les dernières recommandations de son père :
> - Mon fils, quand tu vas entrer dans la chambre tu soulèves ta femme dans tes bras, parce qu'un Français c'est FORT!!
> ...


 

Heu elle marche pas mieux avec les corses celle là


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Heu elle marche pas mieux avec les corses celle là



Ou les bretons, ou les basques, ou les auverg ... Ah nan ... Pas les auvergnats !


----------



## jahrom (25 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est ce qui commence par "BI" et qui fini par "ORD" et qui fait peur à tout le monde de nos jours ????


.
.
.
.
.


"Bijour ji suis votre nouveau commandant di bord..."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous êtes-vous jamais demandé ce qui poussait les chiens à se renifler le derrière à chaque fois qu'ils rencontrent un de leurs congénères?
> 
> Je vais vous donner l'explication:
> Il y a très très longtemps, bien avant que les humains n'apparaissent, c'étaient les chiens qui régnaient en maîtres sur la planète.
> ...



Je la connaissais mais avec une autre explication, assez surréaliste. 
C'est qu'il y a très longtemps il y a eu un congrès de chiens. Et ces chiens étaient si bien élevés qu'il avaient laissé leur cul au vestiaire par crainte d'incommoder les autres participants avec dees pets incontrôlés. Et puis il y a eu un coup de vent qui a fait voler les culs. Dans la précipitation, les chiens ont pris le premier cul qu'ils trouvaient. Et depuis, ils cherchent leur cul. Alors, chaque fois qu'ils rencontrent un autre chien, ils regardent derrière si ce n'est pas celui-là qui a leur cul.


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je la connaissais mais avec une autre explication, assez surréaliste.
> C'est qu'il y a très longtemps il y a eu un congrès de chiens. Et ces chiens étaient si bien élevés qu'il avaient laissé leur cul au vestiaire par crainte d'incommoder les autres participants avec dees pets incontrôlés. Et puis il y a eu un coup de vent qui a fait voler les culs. Dans la précipitation, les chiens ont pris le premier cul qu'ils trouvaient. Et depuis, ils cherchent leur cul. Alors, chaque fois qu'ils rencontrent un autre chien, ils regardent derrière si ce n'est pas celui-là qui a leur cul.



...je ne veux pas faire mon intello, mais c'est l'adaptation d'un mythe grec 

Véridique. A propos de la recherche de sa moitié. Je vous retrouve de qui ça vient et je reviens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne veux pas faire mon intello, mais c'est l'adaptation d'un mythe grec
> 
> Véridique. A propos de la recherche de sa moitié. Je vous retrouve de qui ça vient et je reviens



Mais non. Ce n'est pas faire son intello. C'est apporter des précisions intéressantes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne veux pas faire mon intello, mais c'est l'adaptation d'un mythe grec
> 
> Véridique. A propos de la recherche de sa moitié. Je vous retrouve de qui ça vient et je reviens



j'ai toujours pensé que le bar était un refuge de la culture


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pensé que le bar était un refuge de la culture


Ici on dirait plutôt un bouillon de culture...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon, continuons dans la culture... définition d'un mot :
Souvent, nous nous posons des questions comme : Qu'est-ce qu'un connard ?
Et, dans notre recherche de la réponse, nous mélangeons philosophie avec des postulats métaphysiques, des aphorismes incomplets avec des sophismes sans consistance, ce qui nous amène toujours à la conclusion qu'une image vaut mieux que des milliers de mots.

Dans la photo suivante, le type à droite fait partie d'une équipe de déminage en plein
milieu de la désactivation d'une bombe.
Le type derrière lui, eh bien... c'est un connard...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pensé que le bar était un refuge de la culture


Ou un refuge de la culture du bar ..


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon, continuons dans la culture... définition d'un mot :
> Souvent, nous nous posons des questions comme : Qu'est-ce qu'un connard ?
> Et, dans notre recherche de la réponse, nous mélangeons philosophie avec des postulats métaphysiques, des aphorismes incomplets avec des sophismes sans consistance, ce qui nous amène toujours à la conclusion qu'une image vaut mieux que des milliers de mots.
> 
> ...


Nan .... c'était !!!    :love: :love:


.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Papa Rotschild, le banquier, a son fils qui va bientôt se marier. 

Il le prend à part et lui dit:
- Simon mon fils. je ne t'ai jamais parlé de la vie, il est temps de te faire certaines révélations: Connais-tu au moins les doigts de la main?
- Oui papa, il y a l'index, le majeur, le ...
- Non, non, ce n'est pas ça, écoute bien Simon mon fils.
- Oui papa.
- Il y a le doigt du voyage, le doigt de la direction, le doigt de la jouissance, le doigt du mariage et le doigt de la distinction, Simon mon fils.
- Oui papa et quels sont-il?
- Le doigt du voyage, c'est le pouce, celui que tu lève quand tu fait du stop... Le doigt de la direction, c'est l'index, celui que tu lèves quand tu veux montrer quelque chose... Le doigt du mariage, c'est l'annulaire, c'est dans celui-ci que tu glisses l'alliance, Simon mon fils... Le doigt de la distinction, c'est l'auriculaire, c'est celui que tu lèves quand tu boit une tasse de thé... Et enfin, le doigt de la jouissance, c'est le majeur ... celui-là tu le mouilles dans ta bouche et tu comptes les billets, Simon mon fils.

:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui après 4h sur sa moto s'arrête dans un petit bar sur le bord de la route.

Il rentre, se dirige vers le bar et là il voit un écriteau : 
"Bière 2EUR, Sandwich au poulet 4EUR, Branlette 15EUR ".

Un peu méfiant, il regarde et voit la serveuse, super mignonne, derrière le bar qui vient vers lui. 
Il hésite un peu puis lui demande : 
Heu, la branlette là, c'est vous qui vous en occupez ? 
La fille roule un peu des hanches, le regarde langoureusement, et d'une voix assurée mais douce lui susurre : 
Oui c'est moi mon beau motard. 
Le mec s'empresse de répondre : 
Bon alors lave toi bien les mains parce que je voudrais un sandwich au poulet !


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## spyan (25 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Papa Rotschild, le banquier, a son fils qui va bientôt se marier.
> 
> Il le prend à part et lui dit:
> - Simon mon fils. je ne t'ai jamais parlé de la vie, il est temps de te faire certaines révélations: Connais-tu au moins les doigts de la main?
> ...




Excellent !!! Tu le mouilles et ... tu comptes les billets lol


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Un Français est en week-end à Londres et se sent irrésistiblement attiré par une jeune anglaise.

Il fait partie des quelques Français non-anglophones. Aussi, avec les rudiments d'Anglais qu'il connaît, il tente d'aborder la jeune femme :

- "I love you très beaucoup... Alors peut-être, you and me, ce soir, crac crac ?"

- "Never !!" répond l'anglaise indignée.

- "Entendu, ce soir vers never, never et quart."


:love: :love:


----------



## spyan (25 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un Français est en week-end à Londres et se sent irrésistiblement attiré par une jeune anglaise.
> 
> Il fait partie des quelques Français non-anglophones. Aussi, avec les rudiments d'Anglais qu'il connaît, il tente d'aborder la jeune femme :
> 
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon13.gif


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

une petite ....

Qu'est ce qui est rose et qui passe d'arbre en arbre ?



Réponse :
Un chewing-gum sur le pied de Tarzan


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Quatre vieilles dames prennent le thé et discutent des emplois respectifs de leurs fils :
- Moi, le mien, dit la première, il est Prêtre. En s'adressant à lui, tout le monde dit "Mon père..."
- C'est pas mal, surenchérit la seconde. Le mien est Evêque. En s'adressant à lui, tout le monde dit "Oooh, votre Grâce..." - Allons, annonce la troisième, je crois que je vous surclasse... Le mien est Cardinal. En s'adressant à lui, tout le monde dit "Aaaah, votre Eminence "
Les trois femmes se tournent alors vers la quatrième jusqu'alors silencieuse.
Enfin, elles disent : "Et vous, ma chère, comment s'adresse t-on à votre fils ?"
- Oh, le mien ? C'est bien simple, il est strip-teaseur dans un show de Chippendales. 
Quand il baisse son slip, tout le monde dit : "Ouuuh la la , mon Dieu..."


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Un professeur de philosophie dit à ses élèves :

- Les hommes intelligents sont toujours dans le doute. 
Il n'y a que les idiots pour être affirmatifs.

Un élève questionne:
- Vous êtes sûr de ce que vous avancez là? 

- Certain, fait le professeur.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Un cadre dynamique explique à son collègue de travail :

- Ma femme a enfin trouvé un job à mi-temps!
- Ah oui... Dans quel secteur?
- Elle garde les enfants de notre femme de ménage!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

A sa mort, Bill Gates, le patron de Microsoft, se retrouve au ciel.

- Compte tenu de votre contribution importante au monde de l'informatique, lui dit Saint Pierre, je vous laisse choisir entre l'enfer et le paradis

Sur ce, il l'entraîne dans une pièce où deux immenses écrans plats proposent les options fondamentales. L'enfer est illustré par des plages sablonneuses, de charmantes jeunes femmes et une multitude de divertissements; le paradis est peuplé d'angelots qui jouent de la harpe.

Bill Gates hésite, puis opte pour l'enfer, où il est immédiatement précipité.

Deux semaines plus tard, Saint Pierre va voir comment se porte le milliardaire. Il le trouve en piteux état, enchaîné dans une caverne, le corps torturé par des démons.
 - Saint Pierre, où sont les plages, les femmes et tout ce que j'ai vu sur le moniteur?

- Ah ca? ..... c'était l'économiseur d'écran !


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Une Blonde,qui veut monter le mont Ventoux, croise un paysan qui la voit monter en marche arrière. 

Ce dernier lui demande :
- Pourquoi montez-vous le mont Ventoux en arrière?
La blonde lui répond :
- C'est parce qu'on m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de place pour faire demi-tour là-haut.

Deux heures plus tard le paysan voit la blonde descendre le mont toujours en marche arrière. Le paysan lui demande
- Et là pourquoi vous descendez en marche arrière?

La blonde répond :
- Ben on m'avait menti. Il y avait de la place pour faire demi-tour en fait.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Quelle est la pire des voitures ?

C'est l'homme car: 
- Il démarre à la main. 
- Il n'a que deux petits réservoirs. 
- Il n'existe que deux modèles; décapotables ou non. 
- Il se graisse trop vite. 
- En tout temps il faut le pomper. 
- Bien gonflé il fait neuf secondes. 
- Son levier de vitesse est quelquefois dur. 
- Il n'a que des vitesses manuelles. 
- Il ne fait que de petites distances avec de grandes intervalles. 
- Il perd son huile quand il est trop chaud. 
- Il n'a pas ou peu de contrôle sur les départs. 
- Sa seule qualité....n'importe qui peut le faire partir.

La meilleure voiture du monde, c'est la femme
En voici les raisons : 
1- Elle démarre sans manivelle mais au doigt. 
2- Elle marche avec les sens. 
3- Elle est utilisable avec ou sans capote. 
4- On la monte sans permis. 
5- Toutes les bougies s'y adaptent. 
6- Elle se graisse automatiquement quand le gicleur est à fond. 
7- Elle se vidange tous les mois. 
8- A l'état normal, elle fait du 69. 
9- Bien réglée, elle fait du 100. 
10- En cas d'incendie, elle fait le pompier. 
11- On peut la monter par devant et par derrière. 
12- Bien gonflée, elle tient neuf mois. 
13- Elle est antipollution, elle avale la fumée. 
14- Bien chauffée, bien rodée, elle tire convenablement. 
15- Elle n'use pas les routes mais les biroutes. 
16- Dans tous les pays, elle jouit d'une flatteuse réputation. 
17- Sa tenue est correcte sur autoroute, irréprochable sur biroute. 
18- La sécurité est assurée même dans les tête-à-queue. 
19- Quand on possède une voiture de ce type, on ne trouve jamais la marche arrière.
20- En agglomération, quand elle prend une queue, elle suce. 
21- Pour la garder en état, un seul conseil : lavez-la, mais lavez-la souvent.
22- Elle possède un double airbag en série 
23- Elle ne consomme que 5ml par voyage 
24- Dégivrage arrière en option 
25- Attention, nous vous rappelons que la "Femme" n'existe qu'en version 3 portes.
26- Quand on a vraiment chaud, sans la capote, c'est quand même mieux 
27- Bien qu'on n'en ait jamais rencontré, il est reconnu qu'il existe des modèles simulateurs 
28- La carrosserie est disponible en différents modèles et teintes 
29- La boite de vitesse est disponible en automatique ou manuel.


:love:


----------



## Dupont François (25 Novembre 2005)

*Gentleman mais pas trop*

Un homme arrive chez Cartier, Place Vendôme à Paris, en compagnie d'une jeune femme splendide, et ensemble, ils choisissent un bijou de 50 000 euros pour elle.
Au moment de payer, l'homme sort son carnet de chèques et, sans sourciller, le rédige.

Le vendeur, lui, est un peu ennuyé car c'est la première fois qu'il voit ce couple à la bijouterie.
L'homme s'aperçoit du malaise du vendeur et, avec beaucoup d'aplomb, lui dit:
- J'ai le sentiment, très cher, que vous pensez que ce chèque est peut-être sans provision, n'est-ce pas?...
- Heu... Eh bien...
- Bien! voici ce que nous allons faire : vu qu'aujourd'hui c'est samedi et que ma banque est fermée, je vous propose que vous gardiez ce chèque ainsi que le bijou. Dès lundi, procédez à son encaissement et lorsque le paiement sera honoré, faites livrer le bijou chez Mademoiselle. D'accord?...

Le vendeur, rassuré, donne son aval à cette solution sans l'ombre d'une hésitation, assurant même, que la bijouterie prendrait à sa charge la livraison du bijou et qu'il s'assurerait en personne du bon déroulement de l'opération.

Le lundi matin, à la présentation du chèque à la banque, celui-ci est bien évidemment en bois !!!

En colère, le vendeur appelle le client qui lui répond :
- Mais ce n'est pas grave ! Cela ne vous a rien coûté et moi j'ai baisé tout le week-end !!!... Merci beaucoup pour votre collaboration et sans rancune !


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Le Paris-New York a quitté Roissy depuis une dizaine de minutes lorsque les passagers entendent dans les haut-parleurs une voix chaleureuse qui dit :
Mesdames, Messieurs, bonjour .... C'est le commandant Martin qui vous parle.
Le vol auquel vous participez est historique.
En effet, pour la première fois, un avion de ligne est entièrement piloté par ordinateur.
Nous avons décollé sans aucune intervention humaine, nous resterons pendant toute la durée du vol en pilotage automatique, et c'est l'ordinateur qui procèdera seul aux man½uvres d'atterrissage.

Mais n'ayez absolument aucune inquiétude ... s'il y avait le moindre problème, dans la seconde qui suit, je prendrais les commandes ... je prendrais les commandes ... je prendrais les commandes ... je prendrais les commandes ....


:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> *Gentleman mais pas trop*
> 
> Un homme arrive chez Cartier
> ....  Mais ce n'est pas grave ! Cela ne vous a rien coûté et moi j'ai baisé tout le week-end !!!... Merci beaucoup pour votre collaboration et sans rancune !
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




  :love: :love:


----------



## Dupont François (25 Novembre 2005)

Mettez 20 chimpanzés dans une  chambre, accrochez une banane au plafond et mettez une échelle permettant  d'accéder à la banane. Assurez-vous qu'il n'y a pas un autre moyen d'attraper la  banane que d'utiliser l'échelle et mettez en place un système qui fait tomber de  l'eau très glacée dans lachambre dès qu'on commence à escalader l'échelle. 

Les  chimpanzés apprennent vite qu'il ne faut pas escalader l'échelle. Arrêtez alors  le système d'eau glacée, de sorte que l'escalade n'a plus son effet de gel.

Maintenant, remplacez un des 20 chimpanzés par un nouveau. Ce dernier, évidemment, va essayer d'escalader l'échelle et, sans comprendre pourquoi, il se  fera tabasser par les autres. (Eux savent  quelque chose que lui ne sait pas.) Remplacez encore un des vieux  chimpanzés par un nouveau. Ce dernier se fera encore tabasser, et c'est celui  qui a été introduit juste avant lui qui tapera le plus fort.

Continuez la  leçon jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus que des nouveaux. Alors aucun ne cherchera à  escalader l'échelle, et si jamais il y en a un qui pour une raison quelconque  ose y penser, il se fera massacrer illico par les autres.

Le pire, c'est qu'aucun des chimpanzés n'a maintenant  la moindre idée de la raison pour laquelle il ne faut pas monter sur  l'échelle.

 C'est ainsi que  naît et fonctionne la "culture  d'entreprise".


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui commence par "N" qui finit par "ON et qui tombe du ciel l'hiver ?


























De la neige... con...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Un couple âgé est étendu sur leur lit. 
Le mari est sur le point de s'endormir, mais l'épouse se sent plutôt romantique et a d'autres intentions. 

Elle lui dit: 
- Tu avais l'habitude de me tenir la main quand nous étions plus jeunes.
Le mari étire le bras et lui prend la main. Mais elle ne veut pas s'endormir. 
- Et de plus, tu avais l'habitude de m'embrasser. 
Un peu irrité, il s'approche et lui donne un petit bec sur la joue, et se retourne pour se rendormir. 

Un peu plus tard, elle lui dit: 
- Et parfois tu aimais bien me mordiller dans le cou. 
Soudain, l'hommme repousse les couvertures et se lève précipitamment ! 
- Où tu vas? 
- Ben, chercher mes dents, c't'affaire!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Novembre 2005)

Gardien de prison .... un métier à risque!!!

:love:


----------



## Dupont François (25 Novembre 2005)

Ils viennent d'embaucher un nouvel apprenti aux Pompes Funèbres. Celui-ci est en train de préparer un cadavre lorsqu'il appelle un employé plus ancien que lui dans le boulot:
- Hé! Regarde ma morte: Elle a une crevette à la place du sexe!

Le préparateur plus ancien dans le métier vient voir ce que veut lui montrer le jeunot et dit:

- C'est pas une crevette, espèce de débile; c'est son clitoris!

Alors le plus jeune reprend:

- Son clitoris? Vraiment? Pourtant je t'assure que ça a le goût de la crevette


(Quoi? Une blague de mauvais goût? ça dépend... Si on aime la crevette!)


----------



## Dupont François (25 Novembre 2005)

Un homme de 47 ans soucieux de paraître jeune décida, le jour de son anniversaire, de se faire lifter le visage.
L'opération eut lieu et il quitta la clinique, heureux de son nouveau visage. Il s'arrêta à un kiosque à journaux acheta un journal et demanda au vendeur :
"Dites-moi, mon ami, ne le prenez pas mal ,mais je voudrais vous poser une question: quel âge me donnez vous?"
Le vendeur répondit: "Euh, je ne sais pas...Disons 32 ans."
L'homme se réjouit et dit : "En réalité ,j'ai 47 ans."

Il se rendit un peu plus tard dans un Mc Donalds, commanda un hamburger et posa la même question au caissier. Celui-ci lui répondit : "Je pense que vous devez avoir 29 ans." L'homme ne se sentant plus de joie répondit: "Non, j'ai 47 ans."

Pour rentrer chez lui , il prit le bus et s'assit à côté d'une vieille femme. A nouveau, l'homme demanda: "Pardonnez-moi, Madame, quel âge me donnez-vous?³

La vieille femme le regarda dubitativement et lui répondit: "Voyez-vous, Jeune Homme, j'ai 85 ans et je ne vois plus très bien. Mais lorsque j'étais jeune, j'avais une méthode pour deviner l'âge des hommes. Je glissais ma main dans leur slip et je pouvais ainsi deviner l'âge de chacun ."
L'homme hésita un peu ; mais comme il n'y avait personne d'autre dans le bus, il pensa: "OK, on verra bien...." d'essayer.

Celle-ci glissa sa main dans le slip de l'homme,...et après un petit moment...après 10 minutes exactement, la femme dit : "Vous avez 47 ans !!!."
L'homme s'écria : "Mais c'est incroyable! Dites - moi comment vous faites???"
Et la vieille répondit: "J'étais derrière vous au Mac Donalds!"


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui commence par "N" qui finit par "ON et qui tombe du ciel l'hiver
> 
> De la neige... pauvre con...


Qu'est-ce qui commence par "n" , qui se termine par "ire" et qui tombe en hiver?

De la neige, pauvre con, on vient de te le dire.



Pffff... C'est vraiment fin de semaine...


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Pas encore la neige à Marseille , mais c'est pour bientôt il paraît:rateau: ...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> - Mais ce n'est pas grave ! Cela ne vous a rien coûté et moi j'ai baisé tout le week-end !!!... Merci beaucoup pour votre collaboration et sans rancune !


Une autre formulation de la chûte: "C'est vrai, mais si vous saviez le week-end que j'ai passé..."

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2005)

Un type qui fait une enquête sur les personnes âgées croise dans la rue un vieillard admirablement conservé. Il va le voir et lui dit :
- Monsieur, comment faîtes-vous pour paraître si jeune ?
- Oh c'est simple, lui dit le vieillard, je ne bois pas, ne fume pas et fais beaucoup de sport.
- Formidable, lui répond l'enquêteur. Sans indiscrétion, puis-je vous demander votre âge ?
- Bien sûr : 32 ans.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Ab bin oui .... c'est aussi ça l'armée  ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est de la triche ...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Bon, maintenant tu te calmes  

C'et un fil de blagues (qu'on peut raconter après pour faire le mariole), pas un fourre-tout photoshop du samedi


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, maintenant tu te calmes
> 
> C'et un fil de blagues (qu'on peut raconter après pour faire le mariole), pas un fourre-tout photoshop du samedi


   :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Fais pas semblant de ne pas comprendre 
Comment veux-tu faire passer ce genre de trucs par la parole (à la pause café, essentiellement) ?

Gardons l'essence du fil intact : des blagues rigolotes à raconter pour bien démarrer la semaine 

(maintenant, je suis pas mal sur les nerfs, ces temps-ci, je suis désolé si je n'arrive pas à garder ça pour moi  - mais j'apprécie le Jo qui floode de la bonne blague )


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Pensée du jour

Il ne faut jamais garder un pêt à l'interieur ... celui-ci remonte le long de la colonne vertébrale et arrive au cerveau et c'est à partir de là que naissent des idées de merde!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est Marie-Lise, une jeune femme plutôt mignonne, qui va à son rendez-vous chez le gynécologue Simon Manbredurt.

Le docteur en question est du genre chaud-lapin et il trouve sa patiente tout à fait à son goût... Mû par une pulsion bestiale quoique retenue, il décide de se taper la fille...

Il demande à la jeune femme d'enlever ses vêtements, son soutien-gorge et sa p'tite culotte. El làà, Rhââââââââââââ !!! Elle est super-bandante !!! De groses perles de transpiration commencent à dégouliner le long du front du médecin qui a de plus en plus de mal à cacher l'énorme bosse qui déforme son pantalon...

Délicatement, il s'approche et commence à lui caresser les fesses :
- Vous savez pourquoi je vous fais ça ?

La fille :
- Oui docteur, vous voulez voir si j'ai de la cellulite.

- Très bien, trés bien...

Il poursuit en lui carressant les seins :
- Et maintenant Vous savez pourquoi je fais ça ? 
- Oui docteur, vous voulez vérifier que je n'ai pas le cancer du sein.

- Parfaitement. Et maintenant veuillez vous pencher en avant s'il vous plait.

La jeune femme s'exécute et le médecin, avec un pression d'au moins 2,4 kg dans les rubignoles, en profite pour lui introduire son membre viril dans le vagin. 
- Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... Et là, vous savez pourquoi je fais ça ?....
- Bien sûr docteur ! C'est justement pour ça que je suis venue vous voir: ... je voudrais faire soigner ma syphilis... 



:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## yoffy (26 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ab bin oui .... c'est aussi ça l'armée  ...


Quand on dépose une gerbe il faut être sûr de son matériel !


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Quand on dépose une gerbe il faut être sûr de son matériel !



Qui a dit que l'armée ne faisait pas preuve d'ouverture de temps en temps?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Trois supporters, un Marseillais, un Lensois, et un Parisien, sont dans le même bus, et soudain, le chauffeur du bus aperçoit une voiture à l'envers sur le bas-côté. 

Tout le monde descend, et les trois supporters se retrouvent face à une superbe jeune femme allongée, apparemment évanouie, et complètement nue. 
Comme ce sont néanmoins des gentlemen, le supporter marseillais pose son bonnet de l'OM sur le sein gauche de la fille, puis le supporter lensois protège le sein droit, et enfin le supporter parisien lui pose son bonnet sur le sexe. 

Quelques minutes plus tard, le SAMU arrive, et un médecin commence à examiner la jeune fille. Il enlève une fois le bonnet lensois, puis le repose, fait de même avec le bonnet marseillais, puis le remet à sa place. Enfin, il soulève le bonnet du PSG, et le repose, mais, juste après, il le resoulève, le repose, et cela quatre fois de suite ... 

Le Supporter Parisien, irrité, lui lance: 
- Hé mais ça va pas? T'es quoi toi? Un pervers ou quoi? 
Le médecin le regarde alors et lui répond: 
- Non, c'est pas ça ... mais je comprends pas, d'habitude sous ce genre de bonnet, il y a toujours un trou du cul ..... 


:love: :love: :love:

PS: Parisiens ... ne vous méprenez pas .... je vous aime!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que l'armée ne faisait pas preuve d'ouverture de temps en temps?


Engagez-vous .. engagez-vous qu'il disaient .... pour lui y a pas à dire ça vient de dégager sec


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est une femme qui s'en va consulter un médecin nutritionniste car elle a vraiment besoin de perdre du poids.

Le docteur lui prescrit un régime spécial de pauvre en graisses et en hydrates de carbone qu'elle suit rigoureusement. Après trois semaines, elle revient pour un contrôle, toute heureuse parce qu'elle a déjà perdu 8 kilos. 
Cependant il semble qu'elle a développé parallèlement une faim insatiable pour le sexe avec son mari.
- C'est une réaction tout à fait normale." lui explique le docteur et il lui dit de ne pas s'inquiéter.

Trois semaines passent encore, et elle revient chez le médecin pour une nouvelle visite de contrôle. cette fois, elle est dévastée.
- Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas?" s'étonne le médecin, alors qu'elle tombe en sanglots devant lui. 
- Oh, Docteur! Je me sens si mal, si vous saviez... Vous vous rappelez ce que je vous avais dit il y a trois semaines... Mon appétit sexuel envers mon mari ne s'est pas calmé, et ça a même été de pire en pire, tant et si bien que la nuit dernière, j'ai avalé un de ses testicules!

- Oh, ne vous en faites pas .. lui répond le médecin ... Un testicule, ça ne doit pas faire plus de 60 calories


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est au tour des blonds

Il est deux heures du matin. Il fait froid. Un homme est assis dans sa voiture qui est en panne, sur une route de campagne. Personne ne passe. Il n'a pas de téléphone. 

Soudain, une voiture arrive, il sort et fait des signes, elle ralenti, puis arrête. C'est un homme. Un BLOND. 

- Je peux vous aider? 
- Je suis en panne. 
- Avez-vous de l'essence? 
- Oui. Je crois plutôt que c'est la batterie. 
- Vous voulez que je vous pousse? 
- Oui je veux bien, mais c'est une voiture automatique et il faut au moins rouler à 50 kmh pour que ça fonctionne. 

Pas le temps de dire ouf que le BLOND saute dans sa voiture, recule, recule, et recule encore. Puis il appuye sur le champignon ... grimpe jusqu'à 50 kmh et frappe la voiture en panne! ... ??????


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

L'homme est au 17e trou sur un terrain de golf. En s'approchant de sa balle, pour la frapper,il aperçoit une grenouille.

 Elle lui adresse la parole! 
- Prend un fer numéro 2! 
- Un fer numéro 2! Jamais je ne pourrai réussir ce trou avec un fer 2. 
- Crois-moi. 

L'homme hésite, mais il écoute le batracien magique. Il frappe... la balle tombe sur le vert, et roule, roule, roule jusqu'à quelques centimètres du trou. 
L'homme n'a plus qu'à putter pour conclure en deux coup alors que c'est un par 4. 

Le golfeur retourne sur ses pas pour aller chercher la grenouille qui parle (une grenouille qui parle, c'est trop cool) et il l'emmène au 18ème trou. 
La grenouille lui dit alors : 
- Prends un fer numéro 7.
Le gars trouve ça un peu débile, mais il s'exécute. Et paf! Il fait un birdie!

Après le golf, le gars ne dit rien à personne, il glisse la grenouille dans sa poche et file vers le Casino. Il se poste à la Roulette, et là, la grenouille lui dit : 
- Mets tout ce que tu as sur le 17.
Le gars mets 1000$ sur le 17... et le 17 sort .... Il récolte 17 fois sa mise!!!
À ce moment là, il se dit qu'il a eu son compte d'émotions pour cette journée et il rentre à l'hôtel (naturellement en emmenant sa grenouille). 

Dans la chambre, il place la grenouille sur le lit et dit : 
- Je vais appeler le room service et demander des mouches pour toi. Quel genre de mouches veux-tu? Je veux exaucer tous tes désirs.
- Dans ce cas, avant de me commander des mouches, il faut que tu me donnes un baiser...
- Un baiser ?!? dit le gars, un peu dégoûté. Bon d'accord, c'est bien le moins que je puisse faire pour toi!

Alors le gars se lève et embrasse la grenouille... et d'un seul coup, la grenouille se transforme en une magnifique jeune fille d'à peine 13 ans!
.
.
.

- Votre honneur, je jure que c'est de cette façon que cette fille a atterri dans ma chambre!



:love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto est demandé à la barre.

Que vouliez-vous dire par "elle est excellente " ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Roberto est demandé à la barre.
> 
> Que vouliez-vous dire par "elle est excellente " ?


Ah ouais ? C'était Roberto dans la chambre d'hôtel ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Pépère aime bien prendre un pot à la brasserie du coin. Ce soir là, il a drôlement exagéré
Il est plus que tard quand complètement bourré il décide de quitter le bar et de rentrer très discrètement pour ne pas se créer des ennuis en réveillant sa femme

Il se lève donc mais tombe la face par terre. 
- Ouais c'est pas gagné se dit-il ... et il rampe jusqu'à la porte en espérant qu'un peu d'air frais lui fera du bien. 
Dehors il s'appuie sur une automobile ... prend une ou deux bonnes bouffées d'air et se sent d'attaque pour poursuivre sa route. 

Et vlan! Il tombe encore! 
- Ouille! .. ca va pas bien du tout se dit-il

En se trainant, il finit par arriver devant chez lui. Il décide de redoubler de prudence pour ne pas réveiller sa femme. 
En s'agrippant à la poignée,il réussi à entrer dans la maison mais, encore une fois, il se ramasse par terre.
Heureusement elle dort, il rampe jusqu'au lit pour finalement se coucher. 

Le lendemain vers 11.00 hres, elle le reveille en lui disant qu'il a dû se prendre une solide cuite et lui gueule
- Comment t'as fait pour rentrer? 
- Bin comme d'habitude ... dit-il d'un air innocent ... Pourquoi tu me demandes cela?

- Parce que le propriétaire de la brasserie vient de téléphoner pour dire que tu as oublié ton fauteuil roulant...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Novembre 2005)

Quand deux anciens se rencontrent


Dans un bar&#8230;.Ils se rencontrent après des années.
-C&#8217;est pas possible &#8230;.depuis le temps&#8230;.Garçon 2 chopes. !
-Qu&#8217;est-ce que tu fais maintenant ?
-Chômeur&#8230;.j&#8217;avais choisi informatique&#8230;ça marchait bien à l&#8217;époque&#8230;maintenant c&#8217;est foutu et a 49 ans&#8230;&#8230;et toi ? Garçon 2 chopes. !
-Moi informatique aussi&#8230;.je vend des PC  des Mac et des IBM et tout ce qui va avec&#8230;..j&#8217;ai pas à me plaindre.! Garçon 2 chopes. !
Bla bla Garçon 2 chopes. !.... Bla bla Garçon 2 chopes. !.... Bla bla Garçon 2 chopes. !.... Bla bla Garçon 2 chopes. !....
Complètement bourré le premier dit à l&#8217;autre&#8230;..Merde j&#8217;ai loupé mon dernier train.

-C&#8217;est rien, tu viens loger chez moi&#8230;.tu verras comme j&#8217;ai bien réussi &#8230;..et je te présenterai ma femme&#8230;&#8230;un poulet&#8230;&#8230; je ne te dis que ça.
Ils s&#8217;approchent d&#8217;une Rolls.
-Ça c&#8217;est ma bagnole.
-Super.
Quelques Km plus tard.
-Ça c&#8217;est ma villa.
-Super villa ..et le parc est super aussi.
-Je vais te faire visiter la maison.
Et nos deux compères complètement noirs et titubants défilent dans la maison.
-Le salon&#8230;.super ; Le living&#8230;..super.  La cuisine&#8230;.super.
-Je vais te montrer ta chambre &#8230;&#8230;.ici c&#8217;est la mienne et je vais te présenter ma femme.
Il ouvre la  porte de la chambre et désigne une superbe nana qui dort.
-La voilà ..c&#8217;est ma femme.
-Superbe.
- Et le mec à côté&#8230;&#8230;.C&#8217;est moi.


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Novembre 2005)

Comme le monde est petit.

Deux frères&#8230;.la soixantaine bien sonnée, Ils habitent Paris , l&#8217;un des deux est sourd comme un pot, décident d&#8217;aller visiter l&#8217;Allemagne&#8230;.depuis le temps qu&#8217;ils en parlent. 
Peu habitués à voyager ils n&#8217;ont pas retenu de chambre à l&#8217;hôtel et se présentent dans le premier venu, tenu par un vieil Allemand.
-Fou affez te la chanss&#8230;..il me resde une ponne chambre au bremier. Tonnez moi vos papirr.
Le sourdingue demande à son frère . 
-Quest-ce qu&#8217;il dit ?
-Il dit qu&#8217;il a une chambre pour nous.
AHHch&#8230;&#8230;Parisss&#8230;.Ch&#8217;ai pien connu&#8230;.en 1943&#8230;&#8230;.Place Pigalle&#8230;.Les petites temoisselles&#8230;.
-Qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;il dit ?
-Il dit qu&#8217;il connaît bien Paris.
AAAAhcHHHHH&#8230;..Madame Lucienne&#8230;..Place Pigalle&#8230;.Elle était connue de toute l&#8217;armée Allemande&#8230;.ahhhhch elle faisait des pipes à fingt francs&#8230;..c&#8217;édait le pon temps.
-Qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;il dit ?
-Il dit qu&#8217;il a bien connu maman.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2005)

Deux potes de pochtronnades discutent...

- J'en ai marre hier au soir encore j'ai eu beau rentrer sur la pointe des pieds, pas allumé de lumière, je retenais ma respiration en entrant dans la chambre et là elle s'est réveillé, j'te dis pas le soufflon, plus les coups de rouleaux à patisserie sur la tête...

- t'a rien compris faut pas faire comme ça.

- ah bon tu fais comment toi ?

- Je rentre en claquant la porte, je me cogne partout, j'entre dans la chambre en rotant et je dis "Eh beh, après une biture pareille je m'ferais bien sucer..." Et bien crois moi, là, elle se réveille pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Pendant qu'on est chez les pochtrons :

Ce type entre chez lui, vers deux heures du mat, fait comme un rat, et après quinze minutes de retournage de poches, remet enfin la main sur ses clés. S'ensuit une séance de visage (visation, visure, visement ... et m ...) de trou de serrure qui lui prend bien vingt minutes (pitin©, qu'est-ce qu'il a à tanguer comme ça, ce trottoir !), vla qu'un cafard sort de son trou de serrure sous ses yeux. "Ben v'la aut'chose ... hic ... ménant, c'est-y pas qu'mon trou ed'serrure s'fait la malle !"


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2005)

Un homme et une femme qui ne se sont plus vus depuis 40 ans et qui ont fait les 400 coups ensemble dans leur folle jeunesse se retrouvent un jour.
Et la femme dit à l'homme:
- Aaaahh! Mon vieux complice!
- Oui, répond l'homme, la peau de mes couilles aussi.

 :rateau:


----------



## Dupont François (26 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Une autre formulation de la chûte: "C'est vrai, mais si vous saviez le week-end que j'ai passé..."
> 
> A.



C'est vrai, ça fait peut être plus classe !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça fait peut être plus classe !


Ca fait moins sexe je trouve ... on en arrive à douter .... qui nous dit qu'il n'a pas passé un bon we à jouer au scrable? ...


----------



## Dupont François (26 Novembre 2005)

Pendant une classe où l'on enseignait la morale et le bonnes manières.
La professeur dit aux élèves :* 
Michel, si tu étais en train de faire la cour à une jeune fille de bonne famille, très bien éduquée pendant un dîner en tête à tête et que tu avais besoin d'aller aux toilettes que dirais-tu ? 
- Attend-moi une seconde, je vais pisser un coup. 
- Ça serait très grossier et très malpoli de ta part. 
Jean comment dirais-tu ? 
- Je m'excuse mais il faut que j'aille aux toilettes, mais je reviens tout de suite. - C'est déjà mieux, mais c'est désagréable de mentionner les toilettes pendant les repas. 
Et toi Toto, tu serais capable d'utiliser ton intelligence, au moins pour une fois, pour démontrer tes bonnes manières ? 
- Je dirais "Ma chère, je vous demande pardon de m'absenter un moment, je m'en vais de ce pas tendre la main à un ami intime que j'espère pouvoir vous présenter après le dîner".


----------



## Dupont François (26 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait moins sexe je trouve ... on en arrive à douter .... qui nous dit qu'il n'a pas passé un bon we à jouer au scrable? ...



Bon et ben, je vais aller en classe de bonne manière !

Voir l'histoire précédente !


----------



## r0m1 (26 Novembre 2005)

Après s'être fait virer du paradis terrestre pour avoir gouté aux plaisirs de la chaire, Eve se retrouve seule sur terre avec une seule idée en tête: retrouver les sensations partagées avec Adam.

C'est ainsi que sur son chemin elle rencontre un gorille. elle l'interpelle et lui demande de s'occuper d'elle. le gorille , amusé l'envoie chier en lui disant qu'avec la taille de son engin, il la transpercerai de part en part . énervé Eve se jette sur lui et lui arrache tous les poils que le pauvre gorille avait au cul...

plus tard sur son chemin Eve rencontre un dinosaure et lui fait la meme proposition. le dinosaure, lui aussi tres amusé, l'envoie chier a son tour. Eve, folle de rage, se précipite sur lui et lui arrache les couilles...

un peu plus tard, passant a coté d'une riviere, désepérée de ne pas trouver de quoi satisfaire sa libido,Eve trouve enfin une solution: elle chope un poisson, l'attrape fermement et se l'enfile jusqu'a l'extase...

MORALITÉ: On sait pourquoi les gorilles n'ont plus de poils au cul
               On sait pourquoi les dinosaures ont disparu
               Mais on ne saura jamais quelle était l'odeur du poisson avant.......


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> MORALITÉ: On sait pourquoi les gorilles n'ont plus de poils au cul
> On sait pourquoi les dinosaures ont disparu
> Mais on ne saura jamais quelle était l'odeur du poisson avant.......


Ni celle du sexe d'adam non plus d'ailleurs ....


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Novembre 2005)

Froid exceptionnel sur la Belgique.
Froid exceptionnel sur l'Espagne.





Il Paraît que c'est à cause du réchauffement de la planète.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Froid exceptionnel sur la Belgique.
> Froid exceptionnel sur l'Espagne.
> 
> 
> ...



Ça, c'est pas drôle, mais c'est exact, le réchauffement de la planète risque, entre autres, de provoquer la venue d'une période glaciaire en Europe occidentale, via notamment la disparition d'un courant marin nommé Gulf Stream, qui apporte à l'Europe occidentale des eaux chaudes en provenance directe du golfe du Mexique.

Si tu doutes, prends une mappemonde, et fait glisser New York (tu connais les hivers de New York ?) le long de son parallèle jusqu'à la France ... A quelle hauteur pense tu retrouver New York ? Amsterdam ? nan, Lille ? Nan, Paris ? Nan, Bordeaux ? Nan, Nice ? Nan en fait, tu retrouverais New York du côté de la pointe sud de la Corse. La majorité des Canadiens vit plus au sud que la majorité des Français, et ce qui nous vaut ce climat doux, c'est ce fameux Gulf Stream, actuellement en voie de disparition ... :mouais: 

Funny, is'nt it ? :sick:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2005)

Y'a déjà des victimes de l'inversion du Gulf Stream.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Y'a déjà des victimes de l'inversion du Gulf Stream.


  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Y'a déjà des victimes de l'inversion du Gulf Stream.



Ca va être dur de les séparer ceux là.  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être dur de les séparer ceux là.  :love:


Lance les essuie-glaces ...   ... elles adorent qu'on leur tapote les fesses .... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Vous leur avez foutu les jetons avec votre Gulstream ..."dans une minute je nous considère comme définitivement foutus" ... et PAF!!


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Vous leur avez foutu les jetons avec votre Gulstream ... y en a même un qui s'est dit "dans une minute je nous considère comme définitivement foutus" 

 ...


----------



## joubichou (27 Novembre 2005)

Comment appelle t'on un dinosaure pédé ?


----------



## joubichou (27 Novembre 2005)

Un tripotanus.


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Novembre 2005)

Vous devez vous rappeler que Chum 5.0 est un "spécial" divertissement, alors que Mari 1.0 est un système d'exploitation.
Essayer la commande: C:/ JE PENSAIS QUE TU M'AIMAIS et installez Larmes 6.2. Mari 1.0 devrait alors exécuter Culpabilité 3.0 et Fleurs 7.0 automatiquement.
Attention! Si vous sur-utilisez cette méthode, Mari 1.0 retournera par défaut à Boudage 2.5, 5.7 ou Cocktail 7.0 ou Bière 6.1.
Bière 6.1 est un logiciel très néfaste qui causera des vagues de filières et de forts ronflements.
NE PAS installer Belle-Mère 1.0 ou réinstaller un autre programme Chum. Ces logiciels ne sont pas supportés et vont "fracasser" Mari 1.0.
En conclusion, Mari 1.0 est un bon logiciel mais il souffre d'une mémoire très faible et n'apprend pas rapidement de nouvelles applications.
Pensez à acheter des logiciels additionnels pour améliorer sa performance. Je recommande personnellement BonPetitsPlats 3.0 ou DéshabillésVaporeux 5.3.


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Sans oublier "BedBooster 2.5" ; avec de nouvelles option inédites !:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

Petite vidéo bien sympa ici. 

Là c'est un peut glauque mais marrant tout de même.


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Bouhouuu!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo bien sympa ici.
> 
> Là c'est un peut glauque mais marrant tout de même.



J'aime beaucoup :love: , mais pourquoi ne pas poster dans le fil idoine ?


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Une jeune mariée, très déçue, confie à son gynécologue : 
- Depuis deux mois que nous sommes passés devant monsieur le maire, chaque soir, je prends mes précautions pour faire l'amour en toute sécurité mais mon mari ne m'a pas pénétrée une seule fois. 
Il se contente de me lécher, interminablement. 
- C'est curieux, cela. 
Rappelez-moi le mode de contraception que vous utilisez. 
- Un diaphragme. 
- Et vous mettez bien votre gelée, dessus ? 
- Ça oui : selon les soirs, groseilles, coings ou cassis.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup :love: , mais pourquoi ne pas poster dans le fil idoine ?




Désolé, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.  :rose:



Le fil des vidéos sympas (ou un truc du genre )


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Dans une maison de retraite qui reçoit des couples, trois amis, autour de 85 ans d'âge, parlent de leurs problèmes de santé.

Le premier explique qu'il a des douleurs très fortes dans les épaules et qu'il peut à peine lever les bras losqu'il s'agit de prendre quelque chose, en hauteur, dans un placard ou une armoire.

Le deuxième raconte que ce sont ses jambes. Il peut à peine marcher, malgré ses deux cannes, c'est une épreuve pour aller au village.

Le troisième dit :
- Moi, les gars c'est pas ça. Ce matin à 9h. on était encore couchés et j'ai dit à Marie
- Viens qu'on se fasse un gros câlin...
- Tu n'y penses pas, on a déjà fait ça il y a une heure qu'elle m'a répondu!
- Moi, voyez vous les gars, dit-il en se touchant le front, c'est la mémoire, je perd la mémoire...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

C'est une tempête de neige.
Un curé et une religieuse qui faisaient la route en Renault 4 décident d'arrêter de rouler et de passer la nuit à l'hôtel 
Malheureusement il n'y a qu'un seul hôtel dans la région et il a été pris d'assaut par les voyageurs.

Le réceptionniste de l'hôtel dit alors au prêtre: 
- Je vais vous donner la dernière chambre qui me reste .. Je ne peux pas faire mieux .. Il vous faudra partager avec la Soeur

N'ayant pas d'autre solution,le prêtre accepte et il accompagne la religieuse dans la chambre. 
Tous deux décident de partager le grand lit puisque la chambre ne comporte pas de canapé.

Au cours de la nuit, une coupure d'électricité (la tempête de neige...) provoque la disparition de l'éclairage et du chauffage ... heureusement, il y a quelques couvertures dans l'armoire.

Très vite, la nonne dit: 
- Mon père, j'ai froid
Alors le prêtre se lève et va chercher une couverture qu'il déplie du côté de la religieuse.

Un peu plus tard, la religieuse renchérit: 
- Mon père, j'ai froid, voudriez-vous aller chercher une autre couverture?
Du coup le prêtre se dévoue encore.

Encore un peu plus tard, la nonne veut une autre couverture .. Cette fois, le prêtre répond: 
- Je pense que cette fois qu'il nous faut agir comme le font maris et femmes! 
La nonne est très perturbée et se demande si vraiment... Mais enfin, comme il est le prêtre, elle dit: 
- D'accord mon Père. Si vous êtes sûr que cela restera dans les principes que nous devons respecter

Et alors le prêtre lui répond:
- ALORS, VA LA CHERCHER TOI-MÊME CETTE P'TAIN COUVERTURE!

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Des paroles qu'une femme n'entendra jamais de la bouche d'un homme  ... Jamais... Jamais... Jamais ! 

- Je sais que tu voudrais faire l'amour, mais ce soir je n'ai besoin que de tendresse, ma chérie... 
- J'ai assez bu de bière ce soir ... donne-moi un jus de fruit avec une torsion de citron... 
- Merveilleux ! Ta mère vient passer 3 jours avec nous 
- Je me demande si la voisine sait que ses rideaux sont ouverts quand elle prend sa douche ... Je pense qu'on devrait lui dire ! 
- Laisse... Je vais faire la vaisselle ce soir ... tu as eu une grosse journée avec les enfants. Va te reposer, mon amour ! 
- Je crois bien que je vais jeter tous mes Playboy .. ça fait un bon bout de temps que je ne les regarde plus
- Il y a beaucoup trop de nudité dans ce film ... Allons-nous en ! 
- Seigneur, on va être en retard pour la messe !!! 
- Tu devrais avertir ta soeur ... quand elle se penche, on voit ses seins ! 

Non, ce n'est pas pour demain... mesdames
Courage !


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Dans un Wagon de chemin de fer, arrive un jeune juif tout de noir vêtu.

Il s'assied à côté d'un homme qui indéniablement est juif aussi (Vêtu de noir, chapeau, barbe) 
Passe un moment. 
Le jeune: 
- Monsieur, auriez-vous l'heure s'il vous plaît? 
L'autre imperturbable continue de lire. 
Un long moment passe. 
- Excusez-moi monsieur, pourriez vous me donner l'heure? 
Le vieux ne bouge pas, ne répond rien. 
Le temps passe, et enfin le train arrive au terminus. 
- Il est 17h30 dit le vieux 
- Mais pourquoi vous me le dites maintenant, nous sommes arrivés, je n'ai plus besoin de savoir l'heure! 
- Si, tout à l'heure, je vous avais donné l'heure, nous aurions lié connaissance. On aurait parlé. J'aurais appris que tu connais untel, que moi aussi je connais, on aurait sympathisé, tu serais venu chez moi, tu aurais rencontré ma fille. 

Comme ma fille est très belle , tu serais tombé amoureux, tu aurais voulu l'épouser! 
Et tu crois que je vais donner ma fille à un garçon qui n'a même pas de quoi s'offrir une montre??


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

C'est la femme d'un petit fermier qui accouche. Elle a commencé le travail au milieu de la nuit et le médecin de famille a été appelé pour superviser les événements. 

Pour occuper le futur papa qui ne fait que s'énerver, le docteur lui donne une lampe électrique et lui dit : 
- Tenez, prenez ça et éclairez moi. Au moins je verrai ce que je fais. 

Quelques temps plus tard et après quelques bonnes poussées, le bébé fait son apparition. 

Mais le docteur ne tarde pas à se manifester : 
- Oh! Oh! Continuez à m'éclairer car je crois bien que ce bébé aura un petit frère ou une petite soeur... 

Et, effectivement, après que la maman ait continué à pousser, un deuxième bébé montre le bout de son nez 

Mais, chose incroyable... le docteur dit en rigolant : 
- Eh, je le crois pas ça, continuez à m'éclairer car un troisième bébé est prêt à se montrer ! 

Alors le fermier se gratte la tête, en pleine cogitation et dit : 
- Heu, docteur, je crois que je ferais mieux de couper l'éclairage... J'ai l'impression que la lumière les attire.


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Petite histoire belge !


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Petite histoire française pour rire !


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Novembre 2005)

Scincerité.

Un reporter de la TV interview un militaire sur un terrain de grandes manoeuvres.
- C'est merveilleux......vous venez d'aterrir en parachute.....comme une fleur.
Combien de sauts avez-vous à votre actif?

- Je n'ai jamais sauté.........on m'a poussé 26 fois.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Petite histoire belge !


et l'étude sur les pauses pipi dans les fourrés elle est terminée?


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et l'étude sur les pauses pipi dans les *fourrés* elle est terminée?


 Oeufs de Paques *fourrés* :hein:   :hosto: :king:  

Facile. Rapide.

A préparer la veille.  Préparation : 40 mn



Ingrédients : (pour 6 personnes)
	6 oeufs (les coquilles sont utilisées, ainsi que deux jaunes d'oeufs. Le reste des jaunes et des blancs peuvent être employés pour une autre recette).
	200g de chocolat riche en cacao
	75g de beurre
	3 cuil. à soupe de sucre glace


	1. Avec des ciseaux pointus, retirez un petit disque de 1 cm de diamètre sur chaque coquille d'oeuf, du côté du gros bout. Faites du côté opposé un très petit trou, avec la pointe des ciseaux ou une grosse épingle.

2. Soufflez par ce trou, en plaçant la partie évidée de la coquille au-dessus d'un bol, le contenu de l'oeuf se vide très facilement. Lavez soigneusement les coquilles.

3. Prélevez deux jaunes d'oeufs.

4. Faites fondre le chocolat cassé en morceaux dans deux cuillerées à soupe d'eau au bain-marie. Retirez la casserole du feu. Remuez et ajoutez deux jaunes d'oeufs, le sucre glace et progessivement le beurre frais en petits morceaux. On obtient ainsi une pâte à truffe assez fluide.

5. Versez cette pâte très adroitement dans les coquilles vides disposées dans des coquetiers. Pour éviter que la crème ne s'échappe par le petit trou, on peut le boucher provisoirement avec une pastille de papier adhésif transparent.

6. Faites prendre en réfrigérateur.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oeufs de Paques *fourrés*
> Facile. Rapide.



C'est quoi la blague ???   :sleep: De dire que c'est facile et rapide ??? :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est pas drôle, mais c'est exact, le réchauffement de la planète risque, entre autres, de provoquer la venue d'une période glaciaire en Europe occidentale, via notamment la disparition d'un courant marin nommé Gulf Stream, qui apporte à l'Europe occidentale des eaux chaudes en provenance directe du golfe du Mexique.
> 
> Si tu doutes, prends une mappemonde, et fait glisser New York (tu connais les hivers de New York ?) le long de son parallèle jusqu'à la France ... A quelle hauteur pense tu retrouver New York ? Amsterdam ? nan, Lille ? Nan, Paris ? Nan, Bordeaux ? Nan, Nice ? Nan en fait, tu retrouverais New York du côté de la pointe sud de la Corse. La majorité des Canadiens vit plus au sud que la majorité des Français, et ce qui nous vaut ce climat doux, c'est ce fameux Gulf Stream, actuellement en voie de disparition ... :mouais:
> 
> Funny, is'nt it ? :sick:


 





.... aahh ouais, je la connaissais mais avec un Rabbin !


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

1) 





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et l'étude sur les pauses pipi dans les *fourrés* elle est terminée?



2) 





> Posté par* al02*
> Oeufs de Paques *fourrés*
> Facile. Rapide.





			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la blague ???   :sleep: De dire que c'est facile et rapide ??? :hein:


 ...


----------



## joanes (28 Novembre 2005)

Une petite chanson pour commencer la semaine


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben c'est monsieur et madame Tibor qui ont un fils, comment s'appelle-t-il?










Serge.... oui c'est pas drôle mais c'est son nom.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est monsieur et madame Tibor qui ont un fils, comment s'appelle-t-il?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur et madame Pageperso ont deux fille, comment les appellent-ils ?

Alice et Erreur 403 (d'après ton lien)


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Laissez tomber les satellites et compagnie ... la seule preuve du réchauffement de la planète la voici ....

:love:


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

La veille de sa nuit de noce, le jeune marié corse* écoute les dernières recommandations de son père :
Mon fils, quand tu vas entrer dans la chambre, tu* prends ta femme dans tes bras, parce qu'un Corse c'est FORT !
 Ensuite,* tu la jettes sur le lit, parce qu'un Corse c'est FIER !
Puis tu te mets tout nu, parce que un Corse c'est* BEAU !

 Le lendemain de la nuit de noce, son* père lui demande comment ca s'est passé:
J'ai fais comme tu m'as dit, je l'ai prise dans* mes bras pour l'amener dans la chambre, parce qu'un Corse c'est FORT !
Puis, je l'ai jetée sur le lit, parce qu'un Corse c'est FIER !
Ensuite, je me suis mis tout nu, parce que un Corse* c'est BEAU !

Et puis ?
Et puis, je me suis branlé !!!, parce que un Corse* c'est INDEPENDANT et AUTONOME !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> La veille de sa nuit de noce, le jeune marié corse* écoute les dernières recommandations de son père :
> Mon fils, quand tu vas entrer dans la chambre, tu* prends ta femme dans tes bras, parce qu'un Corse c'est FORT !
> Ensuite,* tu la jettes sur le lit, parce qu'un Corse c'est FIER !
> Puis tu te mets tout nu, parce que un Corse c'est* BEAU !
> ...



J'ai fait un rêve prémonitoire c'te nuit, ou je l'ai déjà lue hier, celle là ? :mouais:


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un rêve prémonitoire c'te nuit, ou je l'ai déjà lue hier, celle là ? :mouais:



Désolé, il est donc possible que je redotte !
Mais je suis étonné car hier, je n'étais pas là


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un rêve prémonitoire c'te nuit, ou je l'ai déjà lue hier, celle là ? :mouais:



Tu as du réver, j'ai vérifié et je n'ai pas trouvé de doublon !


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

Premier jour d'école dans une classe américaine. 
L'institutrice présente 
à la classe un nouvel élève : 
Sakiro Suzuki . 
L'heure commence. 

L'institutrice : 
- Bon, voyons qui maîtrise l'histoire de la culture franco-américaine. 
Qui a dit: DONNEZ-MOI LA LIBERTE OU LA MORT ? 
Pas un murmure dans la salle. 

Suzuki lève la main : 
- Patrick Henry, 1775, a Philadelphia. 

- Très bien Suzuki ! 
Et qui a dit : L'ETAT EST LE PEUPLE, LE PEUPLE NE PEUT PAS SOMBRER ? 

- Abraham Lincoln, 1863 a Washington, répond Suzuki. 

- Excellent, Suzuki ! Maintenant, qui à dit : "Je vous ai compris" ? 

Suzuki lève la main et dit : Charles DE GAULLE ! 

L'institutrice regarde les élèves et dit : 
- Honte a vous ! Suzuki est Japonais et il connaît l'histoire française 
et américaine mieux que vous ! 

On entend alors une petite voix au fond de la classe : 
- Allez tous vous faire f..., connards de Japonais ! 

- Qui a dit ça ? S'insurge l'institutrice. 

Suzuki lève la main et sans attendre, dit : 
- Général Mc Arthur, 1942, au Canal de Panama et Lee Iacocca, 1982, lors 
de l'assemblée générale de General Motors. 

Dans la classe plongée dans le silence, on entend un discret : 
- I' me fait vomir... 

L'institutrice de hurler : 
- Qui a dit ça ? 

Et Suzuki de répondre : 
- George Bush Senior au premier Ministre Tanaka pendant un dîner 
officiel a Tokyo en 1991. 

Un des élèves se lève alors et crie : 
- Pomp'moi l'gland !!! 

Et Suzuki, sans sourciller : 
- Bill Clinton à Monica Lewinsky, 1997 dans la salle ovale de la Maison 
Blanche, à Washington. 

Un autre élève lui hurle alors : 
- Suzuki, espèce de merde ! 

Et Suzuki : 
- Valentino Rossi, lors du Grand Prix de Moto en Afrique du Sud en 
2002... 

La salle tombe littéralement dans l'hystérie, l'institutrice perd 
connaissance, la porte s'ouvre et le directeur de l'école apparaît : 
- MERDE, j'ai encore jamais vu un bordel pareil ! 

Et Suzuki : 
- Carlos Ghosn en arrivant à la tête de Renault !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du réver, j'ai vérifié et je n'ai pas trouvé de doublon !




Rêver, moi ? Tu rêves ! En fait, c'est juste sur la date, c'était pas hier, c'était il y a trois jours !, Et ensuite, on a suggéré qu'elle marcherait aussi bien avec les corses, les bretons ou les basques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Premier jour d'école dans une classe américaine.
> L'institutrice présente
> à la classe un nouvel élève :
> Sakiro Suzuki .
> ...



Déjà bue aussi, mais là, il y a quelques mois.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Nous, les aînés, nous avons en nous beaucoup plus de valeurs que tout autre groupe d'âge: 

- Nous avons de l'argent dans nos cheveux. 
- De l'or dans nos dents. 
- Des pierres dans notre foie. 
- Du plomb dans nos pieds. 
- Du fer dans les articulations. 

Et .... 
- Nous sommes une source intarissable de gaz naturel ! ! ! 

Je ne croyais pas avoir autant de valeur........... Et vous ?  :love: :love:


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rêver, moi ? Tu rêves ! En fait, c'est juste sur la date, c'était pas hier, c'était il y a trois jours !, Et ensuite, on a suggéré qu'elle marcherait aussi bien avec les corses, les bretons ou les basques.




*Bon, te fache pas ! .......* De toute façon, je pense que insister sur un problème, ca ne peut que être bénéfique pour tous !

Pour la blague suivante, ...... je suis un petit nouveau et, je n'ais pas  lu toutes les pages du forum mais, je vais m'y atteler !

Mais, 149 pages, c'est difficile à boire en une soirée.

Sans rancune j'espère !

  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces hommes .....

- Chéri, nous sommes mariés depuis 23 ans et je ne suis pas très contente parce que à chaque fois que j'ouvre la bouche, tu me corriges.

- Non! 24 ans!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nous, les aînés, nous avons en nous beaucoup plus de valeurs que tout autre groupe d'âge:
> 
> - Nous avons de l'argent dans nos cheveux.
> - De l'or dans nos dents.
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Un soir au dîner, la petite dernière demande à son père :
- Papa, pourquoi t'es toujours tout rouge ?
- Ben tu vois ma fille, c'est l'été, et en mobylette, tu prends des coups de soleil et ça te donne la peau toute rouge. 

La fillette ne paraît pas totalement convaincue. 

- Mais papa, en hiver aussi t'es tout rouge...
- Oui ma fille mais en hiver il fait froid. Sur la mobylette, le froid et la vitesse ça te fait la peau toute rouge. 

 Alors la mère, excédée,saisit la bouteille de cognac 5 étoiles et la tend à sa fille.
-Tiens, passe la mobylette à ton père !


----------



## Dupont François (28 Novembre 2005)

Toto rentre de l'école. Sa maman lui demande :
- Qu'est-ce que tu as fait aujourd'hui?
- Ben, on a eu un contrôle en math, puis on a eu gym, et puis j'ai fait l'amour avec mon prof d'anglais.
- Quoi?! (La mère est extrêmement choquée bien sûr) Qu'est-ce que tu as fait? Tu veux dire que vous avez parlé des relations sexuelles en anglais avec le professeur... ?
- Non maman. J'ai bien fait l'amour avec le prof d'anglais!
- Espèce de.... Va raconter tout de suite ce que tu viens de me dire à ton père!

Toto retrouve donc son père et il lui dit:
- Papa, maman m'a dit de te raconter ce que j'ai fait à l'école aujourd'hui!
- Oui Toto, alors qu'est-ce que tu as fait?
- J'ai eu un contrôle en maths, cours de gym, et ensuite, j'ai fait l'amour avec mon prof d'anglais.

Le père, très fier de son petit Toto, déjà coureur de jupons, séducteur en diable, lui dit:
- Oh Toto, c'est super ça! Tu es bien le fils de ton père. T'es un vrai homme maintenant! Tu sais quoi? Pour fêter ça, je vais t'acheter une nouvelle paire de rollers et un beau vélo!!!
- Merci papa! Pour les rollers, c'est d'accord. Mais pour le vélo, je préfère attendre un peu, parce que pour l'instant j'ai encore très mal au cul...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, te fache pas ! .......* De toute façon, je pense que insister sur un problème, ca ne peut que être bénéfique pour tous !
> 
> Pour la blague suivante, ...... je suis un petit nouveau et, je n'ais pas  lu toutes les pages du forum mais, je vais m'y atteler !
> 
> ...



Tu vois, sur mon post, j'ai mis un  ... Ça veut dire que je suis pas fâché du tout, c'est même tout le contraire. Dans le bar, il ne vaut mieux pas prendre les choses au premier degré, sinon, tu vas vite déprimer. 

Sinon, bienvenue ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Toto rentre de l'école. Sa maman lui demande :
> - Qu'est-ce que tu as fait aujourd'hui?
> - Ben, on a eu un contrôle en math, puis on a eu gym, et puis j'ai fait l'amour avec mon prof d'anglais.
> - Quoi?! (La mère est extrêmement choquée bien sûr) Qu'est-ce que tu as fait? Tu veux dire que vous avez parlé des relations sexuelles en anglais avec le professeur... ?
> ...



Ben, tu vois ... Quand tu veux


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Un petite test :love: :love: :love: 

Une fois


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

L'arrivée tardive ...

C'est un curé qui organise un souper d'adieu en honneur de son départ définitif de sa paroisse
Le maire, qui lui a promit de passer pour le discours d'ouverture, tarde à venir ...le prêtre décide alors d'énoncer quelques paroles pour passer le temps.

- Lorsque j'ai fait ma toute première confession dans cette paroisse, j'ai tout de suite crû que l'évêque m'avait envoyé dans un lieu de perdition ... ce premier pécheur me confessa qu'il avait volé un téléviseur, qu'il avait volé de l'argent à son père, qu'il avait aussi volé l'entreprise pour laquelle il travaillait en plus de tenir des relations sexuelles avec l'épouse de son supérieur ... il m'avoua aussi qu'à l'occasion il s'adonnait au trafic de stupéfiants. Et pour terminer, il me confessa qu'il avait transmis une maladie vénérienne à sa propre soeur.

- J'étais atterré, apeuré, mais par la suite, j'ai connu d'autres gens et je me suis apperçu que tous n'étaient pas ainsi. J'ai vu une paroisse remplie de gens responsables, avec de bonnes valeurs, croyant en la foi. Et c'est pourquoi j'ai vécu les 25 années les plus merveilleuses de mon sacerdoce.

Au même moment arriva le maire, qui prit aussitôt la parole
il s'excusa d'abord pour son retard et commença son élocution :
- Jamais je n'oublierai le premier jour de l'arrivée du Père dans notre paroisse! ... lorsqu'il m'ouvrit les grandes portes de sa belle église .... ce jour là, j'ai même eu le grand honneur d'être le premier à me confesser à lui ...

Moralité: n'arrivez jamais en retard !


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> - Merci papa! Pour les rollers, c'est d'accord. Mais pour le vélo, je préfère attendre un peu, parce que pour l'instant j'ai encore très mal au cul...


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un petite test :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Une fois


Jen reviens pas ... je réponds avec sureté ... je suis convaincu d'avoir répondu le plus belgiquement possible .. et je me retrouve avec 39.35% de belgitude à peine ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jen reviens pas ... je réponds avec sureté ... je suis convaincu d'avoir répondu le plus belgiquement possible .. et je me retrouve avec 39.35% de belgitude à peine ....



Normal, tu es de Liège, et vu la légèreté du liège, tu effleure juste la surface de la Belgique, tu ne peux pas t'immerger dans la belgitude, tu reste en surface.

Enfin, c'est juste une explication technique, hein !


----------



## Warflo (28 Novembre 2005)

63%...je progresse il parait...
Mais bon je trahis le pays en buvant des bières françaises et hollandaise...
EDIT: Je suis pas belge aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

14,89 %...

En même temps s'il avait été question de moules j'aurais fait un effort...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, tu es de Liège, et vu la légèreté du liège, tu effleure juste la surface de la Belgique, tu ne peux pas t'immerger dans la belgitude, tu reste en surface.
> Enfin, c'est juste une explication technique, hein !


Ce que j'effleure le mieux je ne te le dirai pas ... pas plus que dans quel liquide je m'immerge le plus facilement  ... ni enfin sur quelle surface je m'étalle le plus ensuite ....  na!!   

Vive les liègeois .. no estons fîr di ..... patreye! :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2005)

halalala ces belges.... donc petite dédicace pour vous: 


c'est un couple belge qui prend son café le soir. le mari lit le journal et dit à sa femme:
" tu te rend compte, il parait que 80% des accidents de la route se produisent à moins de 5 km du domicile !!! "

sa femme lui répond: 
" et ben on a qu'a déménager...."


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Novembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> halalala ces belges.... donc petite dédicace pour vous:
> 
> 
> c'est un couple belge qui prend son café le soir. le mari lit le journal et dit à sa femme:
> ...


6eme post,  dans le fil à blagues... 

Au fait, Bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Pour le bien de la Communauté...

Un homme termine sa journée de travail plus tôt que d'habitude et il rentre à la maison. 
En ouvrant la porte de sa chambre, il trouve sa femme couchée au lit avec le gars qui passe chaque mois pour ramasser des vieux trucs pour Emmaüs:
- Veux-tu bien me dire ce que tu fais avec ce gars?

Sa femme lui répond :
- Quand le monsieur d'Emmaüs est arrivé ce matin il m'a demandé : "Madame, pourriez-vous me donner quelque chose dont votre mari ne se sert plus ?"


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Un petit garçon fait ses devoirs de français.

 Tout à coup il demande à son père : 
- Papa?  le mot chat,c'est bien un t que ça prend à la fin, pas un s ? 
- Ça dépend du sens. S'il s'agit de l'animal qui fait "miaou", c'est effectivement un t  .... mais s'il s'agit du trou d'une aiguille dans lequel on passe le fil à coudre, c'est un s . 
- Et le chat des bonnes femmes, ça prend un t ou un s ? 
- Ça dépend si tu le caresses ou si tu l'enfiles.


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jen reviens pas ... je réponds avec sureté ... je suis convaincu d'avoir répondu le plus belgiquement possible .. et je me retrouve avec 39.35% de belgitude à peine ....




Et moi 36,5........je ne suis plus dans le coup.......il y a plein de petits nouveaux dans le genre Jupiler et Manekenpiss.


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 6eme post,  dans le fil à blagues...
> 
> Au fait, Bienvenue sur MacG




oups désolé, promis je le referais plus promis je me rattraperais  

petit gland deviendra un grand chene ....


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

C'est une mémé qui rentre chez elle et qui voit un maillot plein de sang accroché à sa porte.

Etonnée elle le prend et rentre chez elle

A environ 9h00 du soir, tout à coup le téléphone sonne et une grosse voix lui dit : 
- Si vous n'avez pas lavé le maillot avant minuit! ... Et ça raccroche.
Troublée,la grand-mère se met à laver le linge mais le sang ne part pas.

10h00, le téléphone sonne à nouveau et d'une grosse voix ça dit :  
- Si vous n'avez pas lavé le maillot avant minuit! ... Et ça raccroche. 
Inquiète,elle redouble d'effort ... elle lave, elle lave, mais le sang ne part toujours pas.

A 11h00 le téléphone résonne et la grosse voix dit :  
- Si vous n'avez pas lavé le maillot avant minuit ... Et ça raccroche.
Alors la mémé, là elle panique, elle va chercher tous ses produits jusqu'aux plus forts .. mais elle a beau frotter, rien à faire elle n'arrive pas à nettoyer le maillot. 

Minuit !!! Le téléphone sonne.

Elle décroche en tremblotant, approche doucement le télephone de son oreille et elle entend la grosse voix lui reprocher: 
- Je vois ... je vois que vous n'avez pas réussi à laver le maillot ... alors ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

... ALORS PROFITEZ DE NOTRE PROMOTION ... MYR EXPRESS ET TOUT EST NET!!!!!!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

.

L'antivol dernier cri ... efficace ... définitif


----------



## Freelancer (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un petite test :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Une fois



wwooouaaaah, j'ai passé deux jours à liège et je suis déjà belge à 30%


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> wwooouaaaah, j'ai passé deux jours à liège et je suis déjà belge à 30%




La vache je suis plus belge que je le croyais moi ...  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Un garçon et une blonde sont éperdument amoureux l'un de l'autre.

Mais un jour,la blonde dit au garçon:
- Tu sais comme je t'aime. Tu sais que je tiens à toi plus qu'à moi-même. Mais nous ne pourrons jamais nous marier ensemble.
- Pourquoi ? demande-t-il bouleversé
- Parce que chez nous, on se marie uniquement entre les membres de notre famille.
- Mais enfin, il peut y avoir une exception !
- Non malheureusement dit la blonde ... j'ai vérifié tout l'arbre généalogique, il n'y a jamais eu une seule exception : mon grand-père a épousé ma grand-mère, mon oncle a épousé ma tante, mon père a épousé ma mère ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La vache je suis plus belge que je le croyais moi ...  :rateau:


Ooohh ... faites pas les malins  ... je referai le test à jeun et on en reparlera!  :love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ooohh ... faites pas les malins  ... je referai le test à jeun et on en reparlera!  :love: :love:



Je crois que ce test a été pondu par des Français ou des Suisses.......en tout cas des gars de la qualité d'après guerre. C'est à dire a peu près nuls en Belgitude.
La preuve...Le test ne parle même pas du taureau Liègeois.


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un petite test :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Une fois



Bonjour,

J'ai été voir une fois,    
J'ai relu deux fois,    

Conclusion, "je ne suis pas Belge"   :love:


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

Le PDG d'un grand groupe multinational déambule dans son bureau climatisé de120 m2 emmerdé par l'ennui d'une nouvelle journée de glande. 
Après avoir consulté ses mails de cul illustrés, le cours du CAC40 et quelques minutes de Nice people sur le net, il décide d'appeler son vice-président (lui-même plongé dans une partie de tétris en réseau). 

Une fois dans le bureau, il lui dit : "Ecoutez, j'ai une terrible préoccupation à propos de mon épouse (l'héritière grâce à laquelle il est PDG). Je me demande si le fait de lui faire l'amour est une question de travail, ou est-ce que c'est juste une question de plaisir ? 

Le Vice-président embarrassé, lui répond sans trop se mouiller : 
- Franchement, je n'ai aucune idée M. Le Président. 
- Vous avez une heure pour me donner la réponse!" ordonne le PDG. 

Le Vice-président court voir son Vice-président adjoint (qui lisait l'Equipe tranquillement dans son bureau climatisé de 60m2) et lui pose le problème: 
"Une question, si notre cher Président se tape sa femme, à ton avis, c'est une affaire de travail ou c'est juste pour le plaisir ? 
- Alors là, j'en sais rien lui répond-il. 
- Vous avez 55 minutes pour me répondre!" 

Le Vice-président adjoint va voir son directeur financier (en pause-café). 
- "Si notre président saute sa chérie, c'est du travail ou du plaisir? 
- Financièrement, le coût est nul, je ne peux donc pas répondre. 
- T'as 45 minutes." 

Celui-ci va voir son chef de département (en réunion),qui à son tour va voir un de ses chefs de projets (le seul qui n'est pas en RTT) 
- "Si le vieux baise sa meuf, c'est du taf ou c'est juste pour le fun ? 
- J'en sais rien. 
- 20 minutes." 

Le chef de projet va voir donc un de ses responsables techniques qui en dernier recours va demander à l'un de ses stagiaires en pleine période de bourre, avec dix cahiers des charges sur la table, trois mois de boulot sur le dos, pleins de docs à rédiger, la messagerie qui fume, le téléphone qui sonne sans arrêt. 
- "Oh! le stagiaire! Une question! 
- Pas maintenant, je suis blindé jusqu'au cou, j'ai pas le temps, j'ai plein de trucs à faire. 
- C'est super urgent !! il faut que tu répondes. 
- Vas-y !, c'est quoi ? demande le stagiaire. 
- Si le BigBoss fourre sa pouf, c'est du boulot ou du plaisir ? 
- Arrête, trop facile, c'est du plaisir! Affirme le stagiaire. 
- Attends! Comment tu peux savoir aussi vite? 

Le stagiaire répond indigné : 
- Dans cette boîte, si jamais c'était du boulot, c'est moi qui serait en train de me la taper!" 

:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2005)

Surtout les verts...


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

- Le succès à 2 ans c'est .... de ne pas faire dans sa
culotte 
- Le succès à 3 ans c'est .... d'avoir des dents 
- Le succès à 12 ans c'est .... d'avoir des amis 
- Le succès à 18 ans c'est .... d'avoir un permis de
conduire 
- Le succès à 20 ans c'est .... de bien faire l'amour 
- Le succès à 35 ans c'est .... d'avoir de l'argent 
- Le succès à 50 ans c'est .... d'avoir de l'argent 
- Le succès à 60 ans c'est .... de bien faire l'amour 
- Le succès à 70 ans c'est .... d'avoir un permis de
conduire 
- Le succès à 75 ans c'est .... d'avoir des amis 
- Le succès à 80 ans c'est .... d'avoir des dents 
- Le succès à 85 ans c'est .... de ne pas faire dans
sa culotte


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un rêve prémonitoire c'te nuit, ou je l'ai déjà lue hier, celle là ? :mouais:



et la semaine dernière, et aussi la semaine d'avant...


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

un Anglais, un Américain et un Belge sont dans un bar à Paris. Ils
discutent et s'amusent et sont tous d'accord : c'est un endroit
plaisant.

Alors l'Anglais dit : "C'est bien fun ici, mais à Londres, j'en
connais un bien mieux qui s'appelle Chez Andrews. Là, tu achètes ta
première bière, tu achètes ta deuxième bière, et Andrews lui-même te
paye la troisième !"

Mais l'Américain dit : "J'veux pas vous embêter, mais j'en connais un
encore mieux !
Y'a un bar à New York qui s'appelle Chez John. Tu achètes ta
première bière et John te paye la deuxième.
Tu achètes ta troisième bière et John te paye la quatrième !

"Alors le Belge dit : "Vous pensez que c'est un endroit tripant ?
Ecoutez bien ça.
Chez nous, il y a un bar qui s'appelle Chez Jef Vanderbrul.
Vous ne me croirez pas, mais, Chez Vanderbrul, tu te fais payer ta
première bière, tu te fais payer ta deuxième bière, tu te fais payer ta
troisième bière, tu te fais payer ta quatrième bière, et là , tu
peux aller dans une chambre au deuxième étage... et tu baises !"
"Incroyable ! disent les deux autres. Est-ce que ça t'es réellement
arrivé à toi ?"
"Non, répond le Belge, mais c'est arrivé à ma soeur.


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

Dans la rubrique Divers : Pensée 



En 2003, dans le monde entier, on a dépensé 5 fois plus d'argent pour les 
implants mammaires et le Viagra que pour la recherche contre la maladie 
d'Alzheimer. 

On peut donc en conclure que dans 30 ans il y aura un très grand nombre de 
personnes avec des gros nichons et de superbes érections, mais incapables de 
se rappeler à quoi ça sert !! 





C'était la pensée du jour... 
  :love:


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et la semaine dernière, et aussi la semaine d'avant...



Vous avez tout à fait raison, et, j'ai même trouvé une version qui remplace le Corse par un Français 

:hein:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Novembre 2005)

Mieux vaut avoir la maladie de Parkinson que celle d'Alzheimer.


C'est moins grave de répandre un peu de sa bière que d'oublier de la boire.


----------



## fleurette (29 Novembre 2005)

Mon frangin ma envoyé celle-là :
Un petit lapin court dans la jungle quand il aperçoit une girafe en train de se rouler un pétard. Le lapin s'arrête et dit a la girafe:- Girafe, mon amie, ne fume pas ce pétard et viens plutôt courir avec moi pour garder la forme.
La girafe réfléchit une minute et décide de jeter son pétard pour suivre le lapin.
Ils courent à présent ensemble, lorsqu'ils voient un éléphant qui s'apprête à sniffer de la coke.
Le lapin s'approche de l'éléphant et lui dit :- Ami éléphant, arrête de sniffer de la coke et viens courir avec nous pour maintenir ta forme.
Ni une, ni deux, l'éléphant balance son miroir et sa paille et suit les deux autres.
Et le lapin de lui dire :- Lion, compagnon, ne te pique plus. Viens plutôt courir avec nous. Tu vas voir que ça fait du bien.
Le lion s'approche du lapin et lui colle une baffe si énorme que le lapin s'en retrouve complètement assommé.
Les autres animaux, choqués, se révoltent contre le lion :
- Pourquoi as-tu fait ça ? Ce lapin ne cherchait qu'à nous aider.
Et le lion répond :- Ce connard m'oblige toujours à courir comme un fou dans la jungle à chaque fois qu'il prend de l'ecstasy.


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

donc deux petites sur parkinson juste pour toi jose culot ......

C'est une infirmière dans une maison de retraite. Une nuit, elle remarque qu'un 
de ses pensionnaires mâle sort de la chambre d'une des pensionnaires. 
Elle s'approche alors de lui et lui dit: 
- Que faisiez-vous ici en pleine nuit? 
Le vieux monsieur répond: 
- Ah..; vous savez ce que c'est. Je suis vieux, j'ai besoin d'être 'soulagé' de 
temps en temps! Et Mme Martin est très efficace pour ça!! 
L'infirmière lui répond alors: 
- Vous savez bien que nous sommes aussi formées pour cela. ce n'est pas la peine 
d'aller embêter les pensionnaires la nuit. 
Alors le vieux monsieur: 
- Ah oui, peut-être, mais Mme Martin, elle a la maladie de Parkinson. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 C'est un vieux bonhomme qui est atteint de la maladie de Parkinson. 
Il entre dans une maison très particulière, et demande à la mère maquerelle: 
- Bonjour, je voudrais cinq filles, siouplait. 
- Quoi? Cinq d'un coup, non mais ça va pas?? 
Et le pépé aligne alors les billets et reste planté devant la dame: 
- Cinq, hein? Bon c'est d'accord. 
Le pépé monte donc avec les cinq filles. Il s'allonge sur le plumard de tout son 
long les bras et les jambes écartées, et il dit: 
- Toi, tu m'tiens le pied gauche! Toi, le pied droit! Toi, le bras gauche! Toi, 
le droit!... Et toi, tu montes là-dessus, là!! dit-il en désignant la partie la 
plus intime (quoique) de son anatomie. 
Les filles s'exécutent, et le papy fait alors: 
- C'est bon, maintenant : lâchez tooouuuuttt!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2005)

Une petite souris et un éléphant courent dans le désert, ils courent, ils courent et s'arrêtent. La petite souris se retourne et dis "T'as vu la poussière qu'on fait..."


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Une ex s'approchait et me dit bonjour, je lui mets une énorme claque sur ses fesses nues et elle me dit : j'adore ça quand j'ai pris de l'ecstasy.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Novembre 2005)

Viagra?

   Il vient voir son père placé dans une maison de repos.

 -Bonjour papa.comment ça va?

- Super bien fiston, Nous avons une nouvelle qui nous fait la nourriture.....c'est bien mieux qu'avant.Chaque soir nous avons notre souper avec un petit dessert, notre pilulle pour dormir et un viagra.

-Un viagra!!????       Tu te trompes certainement papa.

-Non non fiston......c'est ovale et mauve et c'est marqué dessus.

      Quand le fiston s'en va il veut en avoir le coeur net. Il va trouver l'infirmière.

-Mon père perd la raison??? Il me dit que vous lui donnez du viagra.

-Exact jeune homme. Nous en donnons à tous les hommes chaque soir pour prévenir les accidents noctunes........ça les empèchent,la nuit, de rouler hors du lit.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Le commissaire de police questionne un jeune agent qui vient d'être recruté:
- Avez-vous déjà vu un détecteur de mensonges ?
- Mieux que ça, chef, j'en ai épousé un !


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Viagra?
> 
> Il vient voir son père placé dans une maison de repos.
> 
> ...



*Faudra y passer un coup de Minium d'abord!*

C'est Papi Mastard, 80 ans bien sonnés, qui d'un coup se lève à la fin du journal de France 3 et qui dit à sa femme:
- "Je m'en vais chez le docteur."
- "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe?", Lui demande Mamie Mastard, "Tu es malade?"
- "Non, pas du tout. je vais juste me faire prescrire ce médicament dont on vient de parler à la télé: le Viagra"
Alors aussitôt, mamie Mastard se lève elle aussi et prend son manteau.
Papi lui demande:
- "Bin, qu'est-ce que tu fais?"
- "Je m'en vais chez le docteur, moi aussi!"
- "Et pourquoi donc?"
- "Parce que si t'as l'intention de te servir à nouveau de ton vieux machin tout rouillé, alors je ferais aussi bien de me faire faire un rappel anti-tétanique!"


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, sur mon post, j'ai mis un  ... Ça veut dire que je suis pas fâché du tout, c'est même tout le contraire. Dans le bar, il ne vaut mieux pas prendre les choses au premier degré, sinon, tu vas vite déprimer.
> 
> Sinon, bienvenue ici



Alor, j'en remet une couche .... rien que pour faire avancer le smilimilimili le smilblik quoi !  

Il y avais les français, les corses peut être d'autre mais, y a t'il les Belges ?

*
La veille de sa nuit de noce, le jeune marié Belge* écoute les dernières recommandations de son père :
Mon fils, quand tu vas entrer dans la chambre, tu* prends ta femme dans tes bras, parce qu'un Belge c'est FORT !
 Ensuite,* tu la jettes sur le lit, parce qu'un Belge c'est FIER !
Puis tu te mets tout nu, parce que un Belge c'est* BEAU !

 Le lendemain de la nuit de noce, son* père lui demande comment ca s'est passé:
J'ai fais comme tu m'as dit, je l'ai prise dans* mes bras pour l'amener dans la chambre, parce qu'un Belge c'est FORT !
Puis, je l'ai jetée sur le lit, parce qu'un Belge c'est FIER !
Ensuite, je me suis mis tout nu, parce que un Belge* c'est BEAU !

Et puis ?
Et puis, je me suis branlé !!!, parce que un Belge* c'est INDEPENDANT et AUTONOME !!!!

:love:


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

*Il était des Belges à Paris, une fois *

C'est une fois quatre Belges qui se rendent à Paris, au Salon de l'Agriculture.
Comme ils ont le temps, le soir, ils décident de passer par la rue St-Denis.

Très intéressés, ils matent les jeunes femmes qui attendent le client sur le trottoir.

Le conducteur dit à son voisin:
"Va donc demander les prix!"

Le passager descend et s'adresse à l'une des filles:
"C'est combien une fois?"
"50 euros par devant et 75 par derrière!", répond la fille.

Le belge remonte à sa place à l'avant de la voiture et dit:
"Pour toi, le conducteur, c'est 50, comme pour moi. Pour vous autres, derrière, c'est 75 euros."


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est le fils Mastard qui voudrait bien se marier ... mais il y arrive pas ... il ne sait pas y faire avec les femmes. 
Un beau jour, il descend au village voisin et va voir son vieil ami le boulanger auquel Il explique son problème.

Le boulanger lui répond:
- Allez mon p'tit Mastard c'est quand même pas compliqué les femmes. T'as qu'à regarder le taureau comment il fait avec la vache pardi ...  C'est tout pareil

De retour à la ferme le fils Mastard fonce à l'étable.
Il choisit la plus belle génisse de son cheptel et la coince dans le coin.

Une fois bien entravée, il entreprend de lui faire subir les pires outrages...
- Meuh!!!" - Y A PAS DE MEUH! Comme dirait Coluche ... la grange fût ce jour là le témoin d'une mémorable partie de pattes en l'air des plus torrides

Sa petite affaire terminée, la pch'tit Mastard, heureux, regarde la vache dans les yeux et lui dit en soupirant:
- Ah toi!! ... si seulement tu savais faire la cuisine! ...




:love:


----------



## Dupont François (29 Novembre 2005)

*Plein la bouche*

C'est dimanche dans la pizzeria O Sole Mio.
Tony, le serveur, ouvre la porte à toute la famille Rossi (des habitués).

Le premier enfant entre.
"Mama mia Enzo, mais qu'est-ce que tu peux bien manger pour être gros comme ça?" demande le serveur. "Allez, dis moi combien tu pèses?"

Enzo lui répond:
"Je pèse 120 kilos et je mange des spaghettis avec des grosses boulettes!"

Tony le serveur dit alors:
"Mais tu prends de bien trop grosses bouchées mon enfant"

Le deuxième enfant entre dans le restaurant.
"Mama mia Vincenzo, mais qu'est-ce que tu peux bien manger pour être gros comme ça?" demande le serveur. "Allez, dis moi combien tu pèses?"

Vincenzo répond:
"Je pèse 100 kilos et je mange des spaghettis avec des grosses boulettes!"

Tony le serveur dit alors:
"Mais tu prends de bien trop grosses bouchées mon enfant"

Le dernier enfant, tout maigrichon, entre dans le restaurant.
"Mama mia Andrea, mais qu'est-ce que tu es maigre!!! Qu'est-ce que tu peux bien manger pour être maigre comme ça?" demande le serveur. "Allez, dis moi combien tu pèses?"

Andréa répond alors:
"Je pèse 60 kilos et mon plat favori, c'est le clitoris!"

Tony le serveur, peu au fait des spécialités étrangères lui répond:
"Du clitoris? Encore une de ces spécialités étrangères ça, c'est de la merde!"

Et Andréa:
"Ah", lui répond Andréa, "Si le clitoris a un goût de merde, c'est que tu prends de bien trop grosses bouchées Tony!"

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Le TGV de l'amitié

C'est un Vaudois qui monte dans le TGV à Genève.

 Dans le compartiment se trouvent déjà deux GENEVOIS en costumes et cravates qui tapent sur leur ordinateur. Notre Vaudois s'installe près de ces deux hommes, fouille dans son sac et commence à manger un sandwich au saucisson, accompagné d'un coup de blanc de Tartegnin... Au bout de quelques minutes, se tournant vers l'un des deux hommes en costume, il lui demande avec un fort accent vaudois :
- Puis-je savoir où vous z'allez ?
- Et bien moi, je vais à Pariss", répond, d'un air moqueur, l'homme en cravate.
Le Vaudois croit avoir mal compris et répond : "PARISS ?"
Et le cravaté rétorque :
- Oui, Paris avec deux "s" !!!
Le Vaudois se demande pourquoi Paris avec deux "s" mais n'en rajoute pas et continue à déguster son sandwich et sa désirée de Tartegnin. Un peu plus tard, il s'adresse à l'autre homme et lui demande :
- Et vous, où vous z'allez ?
- Et bien moi, répond le deuxième, d'un air moqueur, je vais à Bordeaux avec deux "x" !!!
Le Vaudois ne répond pas.

Il continue tranquillement à mastiquer et à boire... Lorsque, tout à coup, l'un des deux hommes en cravate se tourne vers notre Vaudois et lui demande :
- Et vous, où allez-vous ?
- Et bien moi, Messieurs, j'vais à Mâcon, avec deux cons!





:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> *Il était des Belges à Paris, une fois *
> 
> .....
> "Pour toi, le conducteur, c'est 50, comme pour moi. Pour vous autres, derrière, c'est 75 euros."



Dupont François, c'est un peu comme Dupont Lajoie, non?
 Et si tu retournais au néant?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Un type est convoqué au centre des impôts pour répondre a des questions concernant sa situation fiscale. Sa femme lui conseille de porter des vêtements troués et des chaussures usées. 
- Laisse-leur penser que tu es pauvre ! 

Fort de ce conseil, il demande ensuite a son avocat comment il doit se vêtir : 
- Ne vous laissez pas intimider ! Portez votre meilleur costume et votre plus élégante cravate. 

Notre homme est bien embarrassé. Avec tous ces conseils, il ne sait toujours pas comment s'habiller. En désespoir de cause, il va voir le rabbin. Il lui expose son cas, les 2 avis contradictoires et lui demande ce qu'il doit faire. 

Le rabbin lui répond : 
- Une femme, sur le point de se marier, demande a sa mère ce qu'elle doit porter pour sa nuit de noce .... Porte une longue chemise de nuit de flanelle qui ferme jusqu'au cou, lui répond-elle. 
Mais lorsque la future mariée pose la même question a sa meilleure amie, celle-ci lui répond : "Porte ta nuisette la plus sexy, celle avec un décolleté jusqu'au nombril". 

Le gars interrompt le rabbin : 
- Mais qu'est-ce que tout ça a a voir avec les impôts?

Le rabbin hoche la tête : 
- Simple ... quels que soient les vêtements qu'elle portera , elle se fera baiser ...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

L'évolution ...

Quand j'étais jeune, j'allais au magasin et je revenais avec un saucisson, un pain, des cigarettes, 2 ou 3 magazines, et plein de bonbons ........ Tout ça pour 25 cents. 

Aujourd'hui, c'est plus possible ......... avec toutes ces caméras accrochées aux murs !


 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Pépé, âgé de 84 ans, va voir le médecin. 

- Alors, comment vous sentez-vous?
- Merveilleusement bien docteur ... je fume ... je bois ... j'ai une femme âgée de 22 ans et elle porte mon prochain enfant depuis sept mois. Que voulez-vous de plus!

Après un instant de réflexion le médecin lui dit:
- Ça me fait penser à mon confrère Henri ... Il va à la chasse depuis 50 ans sans jamais manquer une année ... L'an dernier, il a quitté le camp le matin en vitesse, et, distrait, il a pris son parapluie au lieu de son fusil
Dans le sentier, il a rencontré un ours nerveux ... il a pointé son parapluie et tiré. L'ours s'est écroulé raide mort.

- Voyons. Qu'est-ce que vous me racontez là ... c'est pas possible ... c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a tiré.
- Ben, c'est précisément ce que je veux vous dire ...   

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Pépé, âgé de 84 ans, va voir le médecin. 

- Alors, comment vous sentez-vous?
- Merveilleusement bien ... je fume ... je bois ... j'ai une femme âgée de 22 ans et elle porte mon prochain enfant depuis sept mois. Que voulez-vous de plus!

- Ça me fait penser à mon confrère Henri, dit le médecin  .... Il va à la chasse depuis 50 ans sans jamais manquer une année ... L'an dernier, il a quitté le camp, le matin, en vitesse, et il a pris son parapluie au lieu de son fusil
Dans le sentier, il a rencontré un ours. Nerveux, il a pointé son parapluie et tiré. L'ours s'est écroulé raide mort.

- Voyons répond le pépé ... Qu'est-ce que vous me racontez là ... c'est pas possible ... c'est sûrement quelqu'un d'autre qui a tiré.
- Ben, c'est précisément ce que je veux vous dire ...   

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Le Switch c'est bien ... mais Macgé c'est pire!!!!  ...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Blonde...attention!

Un aveugle et son copain entrent dans un bar. Ils parlent fort et l'aveugle se met à raconter des histoires drôles.Le copain est plié en deux et le bar aussi.
L'aveugle lance alors:
- Hé, vous aimeriez maintenant en entendre une sur les blondes? 

Le bar devient soudain silencieux. 

Puis, d'une grosse voix profonde, la femme assise près de l'aveugle s'adresse à lui: 

- Petit monsieur, avant que tu commences, laisse-moi t'apprendre certaines choses... 
1- La serveuse est blonde. 
2- La videuse est blonde et championne de boxe française
3- Je mesure 1 m 80, je pèse 85 kg, je suis ceinture noire de karaté... et blonde. 
4- La femme assise à côté de moi est blonde aussi et c'est une pro de la lutte gréco-romaine.
5- La femme de l'autre côté du bar est championne de poids et haltères... et blonde. 

Maintenant réfléchis bien, petit monsieur, tu veux toujours la raconter, ta blague? 

Alors, l'aveugle répond: 
- Nan!   ... J'ai pas envie de la raconter cinq fois!


:afraid: :afraid: :sick: :sick:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Novembre 2005)

Les chirurgiens ...

3 chirurgiens américains discutent ensemble des opérations les plus difficiles qu'ils ont réalisé.

Le premier dit : 
- je suis le meilleur chirurgien du Texas.
Un pianiste de concert avait perdu 7 doigts en tondant son gazon, 
je les ai recousus et 8 mois après, il donnait un concert pour la reine d'Angleterre ! 

Le deuxième dit : 
- Ce n'est rien, 
j'ai opéré un gars qui avait perdu ses deux bras et ses deux jambes.
Deux ans après, il a gagné une médaille d'or aux jeux olympiques !. 

Le dernier dit alors : 
- Bof .... moi, Il y a quelques années,un gars shooté à la cocaïne et à l'alcool s'est jeté sous un train avec son cheval.
Tout ce qu'il restait c'était le cul du cheval,le chapeau de cow-boy du gars et un peu de cervelle... 

Les deux autres, ensemble : 
- Et alors ? 

Le dernier avec un grand sourire : 
- Devinez qui est président des États-Unis en ce moment?


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

La religion.....

Un prêtre dit à son ami rabbin : 
- J'ai un truc pour manger gratuit.

- Super! Donnes-moi ton secret! 

- Je vais au restaurant, assez tard, et je commande une entrée, un plat, du fromage, un dessert et puis je prends mon temps en dégustant un café, un cognac et un cigare... Et j'attends la fermeture. 
Comme je ne bouge pas, et quand toutes les autres chaises sont rangées sur les tables, le garçon vient me voir pour encaisser. Alors je lui réponds : "Mais j'ai déjà payé à votre collègue qui est parti!" Et le tour est joué... 

Et le rabbin : 
- Alors, on essaie demain? 

- OK. 

Le lendemain, les deux compères vont au restaurant et tout se passe comme prévu. 

Au moment de la fermeture, le garçon demande s'il peut encaisser et le prêtre lui répond : 
- Désolé, mais on a déjà payé à votre collègue qui est parti. 

Et le rabbin qui ajoute : 
- Et d'ailleurs nous attendons toujours notre monnaie! ...


:love: :love:


----------



## Dupont François (30 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Dupont François, c'est un peu comme Dupont Lajoie, non?
> Et si tu retournais au néant?



Bonjour,

Comment dois je prendre ce poste ?

Est ce que *"Personne"* n'aime mes histoires ?

A mois que vous ne les connaissiez déjà !

Pourtant, une petite pique de rappel ne peut faire de mal à  *"Personne"*

D'ailleurs, Nobody = *"Personne"* = néant !  :love:


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

"Un Alsacien, c'est un Belge qui n'est pas arrivé en Suisse ! "  _(Coluche)_

Et une petite histoire suisse pour la route !


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Dupont François, c'est un peu comme Dupont Lajoie, non?
> Et si tu retournais au néant?



C'est pourtant clair = passe ton chemin !


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

c'est le couple Bidochon qui part au ski. Arrivés à la station de ski, ils veulent retrouver le même moniteur de ski que l'année passée. Ils vont alors au guichet:

"- bonjour madame, nous venons d'arriver et nous voudrions prendre des cours avec le moniteur que nous avons eu l'année dernière.

- Il n'y a pas de problème , mais il me faut son nom.

- ben c'est à dire que nous ne connaissons pas son nom, mais il était toujours habillé en rouge !

- je suis vraiment désolée lui dit la dame au guichet, mais tous nos moniteurs sont habillés en rouge...

- ah oui rajoute l'homme, je sais qu'il avait une particularité assez spéciale, il avait deux trous du cul !!

- deux trous du cul????!!!!!!! mais voyons monsieur , comment pouvez vous savoir ca???

- quand nous étions sur les pistes avec ma femme, tous les gens que nous croisions et qui le connaissaient lui demandaient: "alors t'en es où avec tes deux trous du cul?? " "


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

je ne crois pas l'avoir bue celle la ,et elle est assez connue,.... mais je la tente malgré tout: 


c'est un mec qui a un énorme membre. ayant une copine s'appelant Sophie Artichaud, il décide de se faire tatouer son nom sur son membre de telle sorte qu'au repos on peut lire SA et en érection le nom en entier. 

un jour , en train de pisser, un black se met à coté de lui. le mec jette un petit cou d'oeil, juste comme ca, pour voir , et aperçoit les lettres SA sur la teub du black. avec le sourire, il lui dit alors :

"-ah vous aussi elle s'appelle Sophie!!"

le black amusé lui répond:

"-non moi j'ai fait inscrire : Souvenirs de mes longues et périlleuses expéditions en Afrique....."

:afraid: :afraid:   :king:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

Un gars entre dans un supermarché et demande à la caissière :"Où sont les tampax ?...
La caissière lui dit : "3ème rangée à gauche" 
Le même gars repasse 15 minutes plus tard devant la même caissière, avec 3 kilos d'ouate et 2 mètres de cordelette. 
La caissière éclate de rire et lui dit : "Je ne pense pas que ce soit ça que votre femme voulait !... 
Le gars lui dit : "La semaine passée, je lui ai demandé d'aller chercher  des cigarettes et elle est revenue avec un sachet de tabac et des feuilles. Alors ses tampax, elle va se les rouler !!! "


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est un pain au chocolat qui rencontre un croissant et qui lui dit : 
"Eh, pourquoi t'es en forme de lune toi ? 
- Oh, j't'en pose des questions, moi ? Est-ce que j'te demande pourquoi t'as une merde au cul ?" :love:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

2 gays fêtent leur 1 an de PACS : 
"Ce soir c'est champagne - vaseline" 
"Mince, on n'a plus de vaseline." 
"Alors ce sera champagne - cul sec !":rose:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

Une femme nue, se regarde debout devant la glace : 
Elle dit à son époux : "Je me trouve horrible à regarder, grasse et ridée... J'ai besoin d'un compliment" 
Le mari répond : " Tu as une bonne vue"  :love:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

Quelle est la différence entre un vieux pneu et un tas de 365 capotes usagées ? 
Aucune, it was a good year !  :love:


----------



## jahrom (30 Novembre 2005)

Pas besoin de Rire et chansons pour s'amuser, yahoo suffit amplement...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

- Oui ?

- Le lundi je ne passe pas par ici


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Novembre 2005)

Raymond et Madeleine ( 92 et 85 ans ! ) viennent d'intégrer depuis 3 mois
> la
> maison de retraite du "Bois Fleuri" à Bobigny-les-Bruyéres.
>
> Raymond reçoit la visite de son copain André ( 83 ans seulement ).
>
> André : - "Alors cela ce passe bien, tu ne t'embêtes pas trop ?"
>
> Raymond : -"Oh ! tu sais, la journée passe vite et ils s'occupent bien de
> nous ici."
>
> André : -"Décris-moi une journée type , parce si je dois venir un jour
> autant que ce soit ici, la maison a l'air bien tenue et le personnel
> féminin
> charmant".
>
> Raymond : -"La journée commence tôt, je me réveille vers 6 h 30, de 6 h 30
> à
> 8 h "activité sexuelle", puis petit déjeuner de 8 h à 9 h, après le petit
> déjeuner une charmante jeune fille vient dans notre chambre nous faire la
> toilette complète, c'est plutôt sympa ...
> après, il est 10h déjà, "activité sexuelle" à nouveau, jusqu'aux environs
> de
> 11h".
>
> André : ..!?
>
> Raymond : "à 11 h je vais faire le tour du parc pour respirer un peu et me
> mettre en appétit".
> "Tu sais on mange tôt ! vers 11 h 30. On mange d'ailleurs très bien." "de
> 13 h à 14 h, on remonte dans notre chambre faire la sieste, l'après- midi,
> c'est un peu plus long,.... tous les jours il y a "activité sexuelle"
> jusque vers16h 30 !
>
> André :......? (qui n'ose toujours pas poser de questions.)
>
> Raymond continue : "à 17 h, on descend à la cafétéria prendre le goûter et
> après, la fin d'après-midi passe vite, il y a presque tous les jours une
> animation, si non, on joue au Scrabble, aux petits chevaux ou on regarde
> la
> télé, mais souvent, il y a "activité sexuelle" jusqu'à l'heure du dîner.
> Après le dîner, tous les soirs, il y a encore une petite heure d'activité
> sexuelle et puis je m'endors vite.... fatigué ! il est autour de 21 h !"
>
> André (plutôt émoustillé) : "Ouaih ?.....? Mais dis donc,Raymond....à nos
> âges....je sais que tu "étais un bon" autrefois.... je peux quand même te
> demander en quoi consiste "l'activité sexuelle" que tu fais plusieurs fois
> par jour ?"
>
> Raymond : -" Oh ! la ! la ! c'est très simple....... c'est.... Madeleine
> qui
> me casse les couilles !"


----------



## Malow (30 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de Rire et chansons pour s'amuser, yahoo suffit amplement...



Grillé !!! tu serais pas people par hazare ???  !!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

comme dirait le légionnaire, "y'a pas de mêêêêêêêêêêh"


----------



## AntoineD (30 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !!! tu serais pas people par hazare ???  !!!



Ah oui ! effectivement


----------



## jahrom (30 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !!! tu serais pas people par hazare ???  !!!




Hazard ça prend un d....


connasse
...
..
.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Mesdames .... 

Pourquoi, dès que c'est UNE galère, c'est tout de suite au FÉMININ? 
LA pluie, LA neige, LA grêle, LA tempête, tout ça, c'est pour vous les FEMMES! 
Nous, c'est LE soleil, LE beau temps, LE printemps, LE paradis! 

Vous, vous n'avez vraiment pas de chance: LA vaisselle, LA cuisine, LA bouffe, LA poussière, LA saleté, LA balayeuse. 

Nous, c'est LE café dans LE fauteuil avec LE journal en écoutant LE hockey et ça pourrait être LE bonheur si vous ne veniez pas semer LA discorde et LA chicane. 

Pour retrouver LE calme, je crois que nous devrions laisser LE genre décider. Vous pouvez regarder LA télé, mais nous choisissons LE poste. 

Même si LA télécommande vous appartient, nous avons LE contrôle sur Le téléviseur. 

Mais ne voyez aucun sexisme là-dedans, oh non! D'ailleurs, entre parenthèses je vous signale que LE mot sexe n'a pas de FÉMININ. 

On ne dit pas LA sexe mais bien LE sexe d'une FEMME. Par définition, LE plaisir est donc pour les HOMMES. Car si les préliminaires sont rapides, c'est qu'ils ne sont qu'UN préliminaire. Plus que ça, c'est UNE perte de temps. 

Après avoir obtenu UN orgasme, les HOMMES se retournent pour trouver LE sommeil pendant que les FEMMES vivent UNE frustration. 

D'ailleurs dès que c'est sérieux, comme par hasard, c'est tout de suite au MASCULIN. On dit UNE rivière, UNE marre d'eau mais on dit UN fleuve, UN océan. On dit UNE trottinette, mais UN avion à réaction! Et quand il y a UN problème dans UN avion, c'est tout de suite UNE catastrophe. C'est toujours la faute d'UNE erreur de pilotage, d'UNE panne d'essence, d'UNE mauvaise visibilité, bref toujours à cause d'UNE connerie. 

Et alors là, attention mesdames, dès que LA connerie est faite par UN homme ça ne s'appelle plus UNE connerie, ça s'appelle UN impondérable. 

Enfin, moi, si j'étais vous les FEMMES, je ferais UNE pétition. Et il faut faire très vite par ce que votre situation s'aggrave de jour en jour. 

Y'a pas si longtemps, vous aviez LA logique, LA bonne vieille logique FÉMININE. 

Ça ne nous a pas plu, nous les HOMMES et nous avons inventé LE logiciel. 

Mais vous avez quand même quelquefois des petits avantages: nous avons LE mariage, LE divorce; vous avez LA pension, LA maison. Vous avez LA carte de crédit, nous avons LE découvert. 

Mais en général, LE type qui a inventé LA langue française ne vous aimait pas beaucoup...


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2005)

Jo_****, c'est apres avoir fumé une bonne biere belge que tu peut sortir tout ca, ou tu as un truc?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Tatouages...

C'est une femme qui est une fan inconditionnelle des Rolling Stones.
Elle est tellement fan qu'elle a décidé de se faire tatouer le visage de Mick Jagger sur le devant de la cuisse gauche, et celui de Keith Richard sur le devant de la droite.

Elle se rend chez le tatoueur. Lorsque la séance de tatouage est terminée, le tatoueur lui enveloppe les cuisses de bandes Velpeau afin de limiter la douleur et l'irritation et il lui recommande de garder les bandages une semaine, et de revenir lui montrer le résultat ensuite. Une semaine plus tard, elle retire les bandages et est horrifiée: elle ne reconnaît ni Mick Jagger, ni Keith Richard.
Aussitôt, elle file chez le tatoueur, bien décidée à faire un scandale.
Sur place, le tatoueur contemple son travail et semble satisfait du résultat.
Comme la femme est encore plus en colère, le tatoueur lui dit :
- Calmez-vous madame. Que diriez-vous de demander l'avis d'une personne neutre?

La femme accepte, et le tatoueur sort dans la rue... au même moment ou un clochard en état d'ébriété bien avancé passe par là.
Pensant avoir trouvé une personne "neutre", il l'agrippe par l'épaule et l'invite à rentrer dans l'atelier.
Là, il demande à la dame d'exhiber ses tatouages, et il incite le clodo à regarder de près. Enfin, il demande :
- Alors, est-ce que vous reconnaissez les Rolling Stones sur l'anatomie de madame ?

Et le clodo :
- Les Rolling Stones, non. Mais par contre, le gars au milieu avec la barbe et la mauvaise haleine, ça peut être que le chanteur de ZZ Top.


:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hazard ça prend un d....
> 
> 
> connasse
> ...



Vi ! pis Hasard, ça prend un s aussi 


analphabète ... comme tes pieds
..
.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Coucou les filles....

Au cours d'une soirée mondaine, un gars tombe amoureux de trois femmes. Fils de riche et pratique, il met en place une procédure de sélection. Il confie, à chacune des femmes, un montant de 2000euros . 

Il leur dit:
- Selon ce que vous ferez de cet argent, je déciderai celle que je vais marier. Bonne chance, et à se revoir dans un mois

Un mois plus tard il demande donc aux trois jeunes filles de rendre compte de leurs dépenses. 

La première (qu'il trouve changée) lui explique qu'elle a consacré son argent à des séances d'esthéticienne, de manucure, pédicure, et à un abonnement en salle de gym, car de son point de vue, il est essentiel pour une femme d'être toujours belle pour l'homme qu'elle aime. 

- Parfait, dit le jeune homme. 

La deuxième qui lui expose ses dépenses : des dizaines de packs de bière, un abonnement sur canal sport, et un canapé très confortable. Elle estime qu'une femme doit tout faire pour contribuer au repos et à la détente de l'homme qu'elle aime. 

- Très bien, merci... 

La troisième lui annonce qu'elle a fait fructifier l'argent et qu'elle possède maintenant 2500euros. Elle lui explique qu'il faut avoir des réserves financières pour bâtir une famille. 

- Très sage dit le jeune homme de bonne famille. 

Et laquelle a-t-il choisit? 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
Celle qui a les plus gros nichons. 

Un homme reste toujours un homme.....


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

George W. Bush à l'école .....

George W. Bush se rend dans une école primaire pour parler aux enfants du conflit armé au Proche-Orient. Après son discours, il permet une période de questions.
- Alors, qui a une question? demande Bush.

Un petit garçon lève la main.
- Oui petit, quel est ton nom?
- Billy, monsieur le président.
- Quelle est ta question Billy?
- J'en ai trois monsieur le président
1. Pourquoi les États-Unis ont-ils envahi l'Iraq sans le consentement des Nations Unies?
2. Pourquoi êtes-vous président alors que Al Gore a eu plus de votes que vous?
3. Qu'est devenu Oussama Ben Laden?

La cloche annonçant la récréation se met alors à sonner. Bush dit qu'il poursuivra la période de questions après la récréation.
Au retour, Bush demande :
- Où en étions-nous? Ah oui, la période de questions. Y a t-il quelqu'un qui a une question?

Un petit garçon lève sa main.
-Oui petit, quel est ton nom?
- Steve, monsieur le président.
- Quelle est ta question Steve?
- En fait... j'en ai cinq monsieur le président :
1. Pourquoi les États-Unis ont-ils envahi l'Iraq sans le consentement des Nations Unies?
2. Pourquoi êtes-vous président alors que Al Gore a eu plus de votes que vous?
3. Qu'est devenu Oussama Ben Laden?
4. Pourquoi la cloche de la récréation a-t-elle sonné 30 minutes plus tôt qu'à l'habitude?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

et la 5eme question?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

tu viens de la poser !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Aaaaaahh .... ces brunes!

Un gars descend la poubelle (c'est bien tout ce qu'on peut demander à un homme).
Arrivé au deuxième étage, il rencontre une superbe blonde qui lui dit :
- Viens chez moi, je vais te montrer des trucs, tu ne peux même pas imaginer

Il suit évidement la fille (normal c'est un homme) et, en effet, pendant deux heures, elle lui sert un Kama Sutra d'enfer.
Quand le type revient à lui, la blonde lui demande ce qu'il va bien pouvoir inventer comme excuse pour sa femme, une pauvre petite brune
Le type demande alors à la blonde:
- Tu as de l'ombre à paupières bleu?
La blonde lui en donne, il s'en met plein le bout des doigts et remonte chez lui

Sa brune de femme l'attend dans la cuisine, furax :
- Tu peux me dire ce que t'as foutu pendant tout ce temps?
- Ben voila, la blonde du deuxième m'a invité chez elle ... on a baisé comme des bêtes pendant deux heures. Quand j'y pense, je bande encore!
- Allez .. ne me prends pas pour une conne! hurle la brune ... tu es encore allé au billard avec tes potes! ... tu as plein de craie sur les doigts!

Comme quoi les brunes sont parfois aussi tartes que les blondes.  :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi les hommes aiment les femmes qui portent des vêtements en cuir? 
Parce qu'elles ont la même odeur que les voitures neuves.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> George W. Bush à l'école .....
> 
> George W. Bush se rend dans une école primaire pour parler aux enfants du conflit armé au Proche-Orient. Après son discours, il permet une période de questions.
> - Alors, qui a une question? demande Bush.
> ...


je la connaissais avec une variante: 
à la 4ème question de steve: "Où est passé Billy? "


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Déja racontée je sais mais cette version a quelque chose de plus à la fin qui la rend meilleure .. :love: 

Trois copines discutent au bureau...

- Tiens, c'est amusant, quand je fais une gâterie a Pierre, il a les couilles froides! 
- Ah ben oui, c'est marrant, moi aussi, quand je fais une gâterie a Bernard, il a aussi les couilles froides! 
- Et toi, Sophie, quand tu fais une gâterie à Christophe, il a les couilles froides ?
- Ben... Euh... je ne sais pas vraiment, je n'ai jamais fait attention...
- Ouuuuh, toi ma vieille, ne nous dis pas que tu ne mets pas la main au paquet quand tu gâtes ton Christophe... Essaie, tu verras, ça va le rendre fou ... et puis, profites-en pour prendre la température !! Hi hi hi !

Le lendemain, Sophie arrive au bureau avec un bel oeil au beurre noir et quelques incisives cassées...
- Bon sang, mais qu'est-ce qui t'est arrivé, Sophie ?
- F'est a cauve de vous, avec vos conneries d'hier !
- Comment ça ?
- Ben oui, V'ai fait une pipe a Chriftophe hier foir et ve lui ai dit :
Tiens, f'est venial, t'as les couilles faudes, f'est pas comme Pierre et Bernard!!!

.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

Que peut on comprendre quand un homme ouvre la porte de sa voiture à une femme.....???????





deux choses: 

1. ou bien la voiture est neuve
2. ou alors c'est la femme qui l'est......


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Que peut on comprendre quand un homme ouvre la porte de sa voiture à une femme.....???????
> deux choses:
> 1. ou bien la voiture est neuve
> 2. ou alors c'est la femme qui l'est......


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Années 50, région Cap-Ferrat.

Un journaliste mondain frappe à la porte de la villa qu'avait adoptée Jean Cocteau.

Le Préposé aux clefs ouvre et demande:

- C'est pour le Maître?

Le journaliste, souriant:

- Non, pour lui parler, uniquement.


 

 :rateau: 



(peut-être déjà bue, m'en fout pas le courage de me taper 1457 posts de toto...)


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

bon sans le son, cette blague est super dure a retranscrire, mais on va tenter, a vous apres de bien l'interpreter pour vos potes:

 Quelle est la différence entre:

-"aaaaah aaaaah aaaaaah oui , c'est trop bon, t'arrêtes pas"

ET:

-"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH AAAAAAAAAAAAH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH OHHHHHHH OUIIIIIII CONTINUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


Réponse: 5 cm........


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Un homme qui semble être littéralement exténué va consulter son médecin.

- Docteur, ça ne peut plus durer. Ils vont me faire mourir...
- Ha bon ??? Mais qui veut votre mort ?
- Ce sont les chiens du voisinage qui viennent rôder toutes les nuits autour de ma maison et ils aboient jusqu'à l'aube. Je ne peux plus fermer l'oeil...
Le docteur réfléchi et dit:
- J'ai ce qu'il vous faut. Il s'agit d'un nouveau somnifère sous forme de suppositoire qui marche très très bien.
- Super !!! Je veux bien essayer n'importe quoi pourvu que je puisse dormir enfin..

Quelques semaines plus tard, l'homme est de retour chez son médecin, et il a l'air encore plus fatigué que le première fois.
- Docteur, ce que vous m'avez proposé il y a quinze jours, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je suis encore bien plus fatigué qu'avant...

Le médecin, incrédule, secoue la tête de gauche à droite :
- Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible... C'est pourtant le somnifère le plus fort du marché...
- Peut-être ... mais je ne vois pas comment je pourrais me reposer à  .... courrir toute la nuit au cul des chiens pour essayer de leur enfiler ces foutus suppositoires!

:love: :love:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un homme qui semble être littéralement exténué va consulter son médecin.
> ...
> .... courrir toute la nuit au cul des chiens pour essayer de leur enfiler ces foutus suppositoires!
> 
> :love: :love:





Mouarf !!!   :love: 


Vous devriez... réputation.... jo_6466...  


Pfffffff, j'en rigole encore


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

On approche des fêtes ... soyez sages ... le père Noel dresse sa liste ....


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

mais comment fait il ce jo ???? il est pas humain , c'est une machine de la vanne et de la ptite blague !!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

edit: je m'accroche, je m'accroche


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Novembre 2005)

Un homme de 47 ans soucieux de paraître jeune décida,le jour de son anniversaire,de se faire lifter le visage. 
L&#8216;opération eut lieu et il quitta la clinique,heureux de son nouveau visage.
Il s&#8216;arrêta à un kiosque à journaux,acheta un journal et demanda au vendeur:
&#8222;Dites-moi,mon ami, ne le prenez pas mal,mais je voudrais vous poser une question: quel âge me donnez vous?&#8220;
Le vendeur répondit:
&#8222;Euh,je ne sais pas...Disons 32 ans.&#8220;
L&#8216;homme se réjouit et dit:
&#8222;En réalité,j&#8216;ai 47 ans.&#8220;

Il se rendit un peu plus tard dans un Mc Donalds, commanda un hamburger et posa la même question au caissier.Celui-ci lui répondit :
&#8222;Je pense que vous devez avoir 29 ans.&#8220;
L&#8216;homme ne se sentant plus de joie répondit:
&#8222;Non,j&#8216;ai 47 ans.&#8220;

Pour rentrer chez lui,il prit le bus et s&#8216;assit à côté d&#8216;une vieille femme.A nouveau,l&#8216;homme demanda:
&#8222;Pardonnez-moi,Madame, quel âge me donnez-vous?&#8220;
La vieille femme le regarda dubitativement et lui répondit:
&#8222;Voyez-vous, Jeune Homme, j&#8216;ai 85 ans et je ne vois plus très bien. Mais lorsque j&#8216;étais jeune, j&#8216;avais une méthode pour deviner l&#8216;âge des hommes. Je glissais ma main dans leur slip et je pouvais ainsi deviner l&#8216;âge de chacun .&#8220;
L&#8216;homme hésita un peu;mais comme il n&#8216;y avait personne d&#8216;autre dans le bus,il pensa:
&#8222;OK,on verra bien....&#8220; 
Il dit à la vieille femme d&#8216;essayer.
Celle-ci glissa sa main dans le slip de l&#8216;homme,...et après un petit moment...après 10 minutes exactement,la femme dit:
&#8222;Vous avez 47 ans !!!.&#8220;
L&#8216;homme s&#8216;écria: &#8222;Mais c&#8216;est incroyable! Dites - moi comment vous faites???&#8220;
Et la vieille répondit:
&#8222;J&#8216;étais derrière vous au Mac Donalds!&#8220;


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Un homme de 47 ans soucieux de paraître jeune décida,le jour de son anniversaire,
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Oh, celle là, y a pas plus de trois /quatre jours qu'elle est passée


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames ....
> 
> Pourquoi, dès que c'est UNE galère, c'est tout de suite au FÉMININ?
> LA pluie, LA neige, LA grêle, LA tempête, tout ça, c'est pour vous les FEMMES!
> ...




Si tu vas piocher dans le répertoire des comiques (Magdane en l'occurence), on n'a pas fini! 

A.


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Un homme de 47 ans soucieux de paraître jeune décida,le jour de son anniversaire,de se faire lifter le visage.
> L?opération eut lieu et il quitta la clinique,heureux de son nouveau visage.
> Il s?arrêta à un kiosque à journaux,acheta un journal et demanda au vendeur:
> ?Dites-moi,mon ami, ne le prenez pas mal,mais je voudrais vous poser une question: quel âge me donnez vous??
> ...



Déja bu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

En fait, avant de poster ici, je pense qu'il faut, non seulement, voir ce qui y a déjà été posté, mais aussi voir du côté de Bons baisers de Floride ..., je viens de me rendre compte que pas mal de "déjà bu" l'ont été à cet endroit.


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, avant de poster ici, je pense qu'il faut, non seulement, voir ce qui y a déjà été posté, mais aussi voir du côté de Bons baisers de Floride ..., je viens de me rendre compte que pas mal de "déjà bu" l'ont été à cet endroit.



114 pages à lire avant de poster une blague.
Une belle journée qui s'annonce


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

T'as pas fini, d'râler ? un recueil de 114 pages de blagues gratuit, t'as pas à te plaindre !


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Sur ce une bien bonne:

C'est deux potes du conservatoire qui se croisent en rue:
- Ah salut! Tu deviens quoi?
- trankil, ca marche! je viens de tourner un film, c'est réalisé par Speilberg!
-Quoi??? Steven Spielberg!?!
- Non, Jean-Michel Spielberg. Mais bon... Je donne la réplique à Banderas!!!
-Quoi??? Antonio Banderas?!?
- Non, Kevin Banderas. Mais le premier rôle féminin, il est quand-même tenu par Belluci!!!
-Quoi??? Monica Belluci?!?
- Non, Geneviève belluci. Mais c'est quand même Lalane qui a fait la musique du film!!
-Quoi??? Francis Lalane?!?
- Ouais. Francis Lalane.



Ca marche aussi avec Sardou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pensée du jour:

La vie est comme un rouleau de papier de toilette
plus on arrive vers la fin, plus ça va vite ! ! !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Trois courtiers en assurances se retrouvent autour du buffet d'un séminaire de ventes.
 Ils en profitent pour frimer un peu sur leurs compagnies d'assurances respectives.

 Le premier dit aux deux autres : 
- Lorsqu'un de nos assurés meurt accidentellement un lundi, si on est informés dans la journée, on peut préparer la prime pour l'épouse le jour même et elle aura son chèque le mercredi matin par la poste !

Le deuxième ne veut pas être de reste : 
Si l'un de nos assurés meurt par accident un lundi, on est au courant dans les deux heures et on peut fournir à la veuve son chèque dans la soirée ! 

Le dernier vendeur leur annonce triomphalement :
- Tout ce que vous venez de dire n'est rien. Mon bureau se trouve dans la place Ville-Marie au dixième étage. Un jour, l'un de nos assurés était en train de laver les carreaux au 22ème étage lorsqu'il a glissé et est tombé de sa passerelle. Eh bien, vous me croirez si vous voulez, mais on lui a donné son chèque au moment où il est passé devant notre fenêtre !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

La peur de sa vie ....

Un médecin s'occupe d'une femme qui attend des jumeaux.
Le premier bébé sort, c'est un superbe garçon...une tape sur les fesses et il pousse un cri vigoureux.
Mais le deuxième bébé tarde à vouloir sortir. 
Une heure passe, deux heures... Le docteur dit à la sage femme qu'il part manger et demande de l'appeler dès qu'il y aurait du nouveau. 

Dès qu'il est parti, la sage femme entend :
- Psssst ? Psssssssssst ! 
Elle observe la maman et distingue une petite main qui lui fait signe de venir. Elle se rapproche de la femme et voit une petite tête qui pointe :
- dites ... Il est parti le monsieur qui donne des fessées ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

POTENTIELLEMENT OU RÉELLEMENT...

- Papa, c'est quoi la différence entre Potentiellement et Réellement ?
- Demande à ta mère si elle veut coucher avec Robert Redford pour un million de dollars ... ensuite demande à ta soeur si elle veut coucher avec Brad Pitt pour un million de dollars et demande aussi à ton frère s'il veut coucher avec Tom Cruise pour un million de dollars... Tu verras bien.

Le kid demande alors à sa mère: Maman, coucherais-tu avec Robert Redford pour un million de dollars ?
- Oui. Je ne laisserais jamais passer une telle occasion.

Puis il demande à sa soeur si elle coucherait avec Brad Pitt, pour un million de dollars.
- Wow! Oui! C'est mon plus grand fantasme!!!

Toujours en quête de connaissance, il interroge son frère âgé de 20 ans...
- Pat, coucherais-tu avec Tom Cruise pour un million de dollars ?
- Ouais. Pourquoi pas. Imagine ce que tu peux faire avec un million de dollars, je n'hésiterais pas !

Le petit gars réfléchit pendant la fin de semaine et va revoir son père.
- Alors mon grand, as-tu trouvé la réponse à ta question ? 

- Oui. Potentiellement, on est assis sur 3 millions de dollars, mais Réellement on vit avec deux filles facile et un homo !


 :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Sauve qui peut!

Deux touristes se promènent tranquillement dans la brousse. Tout à coup, les deux compagnons de route voient arriver dans leur direction un lion en quête d'un bon repas. 

L'un des deux ouvre immédiatement son sac et commence à chausser ses baskets. 
- Tu es fou, lui dit l'autre, tu ne penses tout de même pas que tu vas courir plus vite que le lion! 
- Non c'est évident mais .... ce que je veux c'est courir plus vite que toi!!


----------



## richard-deux (1 Décembre 2005)

Peux pas te bouler: _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466._.

Bravo pour ces bonnes blagues.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Avis aux dames .... comment prendre sa douche comme un homme ?

1. Retirez tous vos vêtements en vous asseyant sur le bord du lit. Mettez vos vêtements en tas. 
2. Allez jusqu'à la salle de bain, tout nu. Si vous croisez votre femme ou votre petite amie en chemin, n'oubliez pas d'agiter votre bassin de façon suggestive devant elle pour lui montrer que vous êtes fier de votre engin. 
3. Regardez votre superbe physique masculin dans le miroir et rentrez votre ventre pour voir si vous avez des abdos (réponse non). Admirez la taille de votre pénis, grattez-vous les testicules et prenez une dernière bouffée d'odeur mâle en vous humant les doigts. 
4. Passez sous la douche. 
5. Ne cherchez pas de gants de toilettes (vous n'en utilisez pas). 
6. Lavez-vous le visage. 
7. Lavez-vous les aisselles. 
8. Pétez bruyamment et étonnez-vous des capacités de résonance de la cabine de douche. 
9. Lavez-vous les parties et la zone alentour. 
10. Lavez-vous le derrière, en laissant bien entendu des poils de cul collés au savon. 
11. Prenez un shampooing (n'importe lequel) et lavez-vous les cheveux. 
12. Ouvrez le rideau de douche et regardez-vous dans le miroir avec toute cette mousse sur les cheveux. Refermez ensuite le rideau. 
13. N'oubliez pas de faire votre pipi. 
14. Rincez-vous. 
15. Sortez de la douche. Ne remarquez pas toute l'eau qui s'est répandue sur le sol parce que vous aviez mal placé le rideau de douche. 
16. Séchez-vous partiellement. Bien sûr vous aurez laissé le rideau de douche s'égoutter sur le sol et non pas dans la douche. 
17. Regardez-vous dans le miroir. Contractez vos muscles, rentrez votre ventre, admirez la taille monstrueuse de votre engin, etc. 
18. Ne rincez pas le bac de douche. 
19. Laissez le chauffage de la salle de bain et la lumière allumés. 
20. Retournez près de votre pile de vêtements dans la chambre, simplement vêtu d'une serviette autour de la taille. 
21. Si vous croisez votre femme ou votre petite amie, ouvrez votre serviette et exhibez votre engin avec un beau déhanchement du bassin couplé à un petit cri du genre "Waow t'as vu la bête" ! 
22. Jetez la serviette humide sur le lit. Habillez-vous avec vos vêtements sales en deux minutes. 



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Les risques d'être sourd-dingue!! ......


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Un shtroumf tombe et dit : Aie ! Je me suis encore fait un bleu...
:casse:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

A la fin du mois, un employé reçoit son salaire et, constatant une anomalie, va se plaindre à la comptabilité :

- Dites! ... Il manque vingt euros sur ma paie! 
- C'est exact, Monsieur, mais vous aviez reçu vingt euros de trop sur votre précédente fiche de paie, ... pourquoi n'avez-vous pas réagi cette fois là?
Et l'employé:
- Ecoutez-moi bien, Monsieur,laissez moi vous dire une chose .... une erreur j'ai bien voulu laisser passer  ... mais alors là, deux ... trop c'est trop!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Ah! ces femmes!!! ...

A la fin de la répétition de son mariage, le futur marié, plutôt volage, s'approche du curé et lui glisse à l'oreille :
- Ecoutez mon père ... je vous donne 1000 euros si vous changez les v½ux du mariage ... Au moment où vous vous tournerez vers moi pour me faire promettre de l'aimer et de lui être fidèle pour toujours, j'aimerai que vous oubliez tout simplement de prononcer ce passage!

Le prêtre après avoir longuement réfléchi accepte ,prend les 1000euros et le futur mari repart satisfait en lui faisant un clin d'oeil complice 

Le jour du mariage, les deux jeunes mariés échangent leurs v½ux.
Le révérend regarde l'homme dans les yeux et lui demande : 

- Promettez-vous de chérir votre femme, d'obéir à tous ses désirs et souhaits, de lui servir le petit déjeuner au lit chaque matin de votre vie commune et de jurer devant Dieu de ne jamais regarder aucune autre femme qu'elle? 
L'homme, stupéfait, confirme d'une voix timide : 
- Ou..oui. 

Après la cérémonie, le marié, furieux, profite d'un instant de calme pour foncer voir le curé et lui dit : 
- Qu'est-ce qui vous a pris??? ... je pensais que nous avions fait un deal.

Le pasteur rend les 1000euros à l'époux et lui répond : 
- Désolé .... elle m'a fait une meilleure offre !!!




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Un sourd dit a un autre sourd :
 - Tu vas a la peche ?
 L'autre sourd répond :
 - non je vais a la peche
 Et le premier sourd dit :
 - ah bon je croyais que tu allais a la peche. :mouais:


----------



## Dupont François (1 Décembre 2005)

C'est un gars qui rentre dans un bar à Brest. Le gars s'installe sur un des tabourets et commande une biére.
Pendant que le barman le sert, le gars sort de sa poche un paquet d'Amsterdamer et une toute petite pipe, pipe qu'il a bien du mal à bourrer tant ses gros doigts ne sont pas adaptés au minuscule foyer.
Le barman, intrigué par ce manège, tente de s'informer:
- Peut-être que ce n'est pas mes oignons, mais j'aimerais vraiment savoir pourquoi vous vous escrimez à fumer avec une aussi petite pipe!?
Le gars soupire un grand coup, puis il répond:
- Cette pipe et moi, c'est sentimental. Je vais vous expliquer pourquoi:
"Pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale, j'étais marin dans les Forces Françaises Libres. Lors d'un passage au large des côtes africaines, en Méditerrannée, notre navire fut torpillé par un sous-marin allemand.
Je fus le seul survivant du naufrage et je ne dus la vie sauve qu'à l'intervention d'une sirène! Cette sirène m'aida à parvenir jusqu'à une petite île, et elle ajouta qu'elle réaliserait 3 de mes souhaits. Mon premier voeu consista alors à lui demander de vivre jusqu'à la fin de la guerre sans plus jamais risquer pour ma vie. La sirène me réalisa ce souhait.
Mon deuxième souhait fut de ne plus jamais manquer d'argent jusqu'à la fin de mes jours. Et là aussi, la sirène m'accorda ce souhait.
Mon troisième souhait enfin, ce fut pour lui demander de faire l'amour avec elle.
Et là, la sirène répondit «Je ne peux pas t'accorder ce souhait car les sirènes ont, comme tu peux t'en rendre compte, un corps de poisson au dessous de la ceinture, et de ce fait, il nous est impossible d'avoir des rapports sexuels avec un être humain!»
Et à ce moment là, je lui ai répondu: «Alors une petite pipe?»


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2005)

Devinette :

Noir, rose, noir, rose, noir, rose, noir, rose, noir, rose, noir, rose,... blanc

Qu'est-ce que c'est ???

Réponse ici ->     Un noir qui se masturbe ! 

Pour voir la réponse cliquer sur "Citer"...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Décembre 2005)

la charte bordel 

​


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un sourd dit a un autre sourd :
> - Tu vas a la peche ?
> L'autre sourd répond :
> - non je vais a la peche
> ...





Un Parisien qui cite une des plus anciennes blagues Namuroise....où allons nous???


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> la charte bordel
> 
> ​


T'avais qu'à pas cliquer sur "Citer"...


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2005)

le ministre de la culture belge rencontre le ministre de la culture française et lui tient ces propos:

"-ecoutez, notre pays est assez embété, il en a marre de vos blagues sur les belges.."

le ministre francais lui répond: 
"-dans ce cas la , nous allons faire quelque chose d'idiot et vous pourrez alors vous moquez de nous."

un peu plus tard, un pont est construit en plein desert, pont ne servant strictement à rien puisqu'aucun cours d'eau ne coule dans ce désert. 

un mois plus tard, le ministre belge rejoint de nouveau le ministre farnçais et lui dit:
"- ahahaha votre idée de pont en plein désert était très bonne, nous en avons vraiment beaucoup rit!!! Mais bon, les meilleures balgues étant les plus courtes, vous pouvez maintenant le détruire, nous nous sommes assez vengés."

"-pas de problème répond le ministre francais, mais avant il faudrait dire aux pécheurs belges installés sur le pont qu'il est temps de partir...."


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

j'ai rien contre les belges

mais bon c'est de la culture


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien contre les belges
> 
> mais bon c'est de la culture




Que seraient les blagues sans les belges....... à méditer

(je sais je les déjà faite avec les blondes dans les fil des proverbes.... mais ça marche avec les deux!!!)


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Décembre 2005)

Fonction recherche...  pas trouvé .... bizzare que cette blague ne se trouve pas encore ici 
Je la raconte à tout hasard:

Connaissez-vous la différence entre un maillot de bain de 1925 et de celui de 2005?
- Non?
- Il y a quatre vingtt ans il fallait écarter le maillot de bain pour voir les fesses et maintenant il faut écarter les fesses pour voir le maillot de bain....


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Décembre 2005)

Toto se promène le long d'une rivière et voit un pêcheur.
Il s'assoit à côté de lui et le regarde.

Au bout d'un moment, il dit:
- mon papa, quand il pêche, il a 2 épuisettes.
Le monsieur ne répond pas.

Plus tard:
- mon papa quand il pêche, il a 2 gaules.
Le gars agacé:
- Ton papa pêche comme il veut, et moi je fais comme je veux!

Plus tard:
- Mon papa, quand il pêche, il a 2 bouchons.
Le gars s'énerve:
- Ton papa, il commence à m'ennuyer!! Je suis là pour me reposer, alors va jouer plus loin!!!

Il se lève et va pisser.
Toto ne le lache pas:
- Mon papa, quand il pêche, il a 2 fauteuils.

Excédé, le monsieur se retourne, en tenant ses bijoux de famille dans la main et dit:
- Et ça, ton papa il en a 2 ?
- Oh oui! Une petite quand il fait pipi et une grande quand il court après maman !


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est un homme d'affaire qui rentre chez lui après un long voyage

Il trouve un billet sur la table de la salle à manger:
- Mon cher époux ... je sais que mes 54ans ne me permettent plus de satisfaire tes besoins sexuels et je comprends parfaitement que tu aies eu besoin d'emporter avec toi ta sécrétaire Vanessa de 18ans avec laquelle tu as partagé un chambre simple à l'hotel Comfort!

Mais je te rappelle que comme moi tu as 54ans aussi ... quand tu liras ce message je serai donc avec Michel, mon instructeur de tennis, qui comme ta secrétaire a aussi 18 ans. 
Comme tu as aussi une licence de Maths ... tu pourras donc facilement comprendre que nous sommes des semblables en cette circonstance mais... avec une légère différence : "18 rentre plus de fois dans 54, que 54 dans 18 "... c'est pourquoi ne m'attends pas avant demain!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2005)

dans un avion le commandant de bord fait sa petite annonce habituelle :

-"bonjour bienvenue à ***france, la température extérieure est de 24° nous devrions arriver a paris d'ici une petite heure...." 

puis il se retourne vers le copilote et lui dit sans s'apercevoir que le micro est encore branché: 
-" je prendrais bien un café et une petite pipe !" 

Affollée une des hôtesses se précipite vers le cokpit et un des passagers lui lance: 

-" hé chérie t'as oublié le café !!!"


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Toto se promène le long d'une rivière et voit un pêcheur.
> Il s'assoit à côté de lui et le regarde.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, il dit:
> ...



La même ,mais je la trouve mieux........et toc!   Salut Jo.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui a 1500 jambes, pas de poitrine, plein de boutons sur la figure et qui chante faux ?




Réponse : Les 3 premiers rangs d'un concert de la star academy.


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Décembre 2005)

Chirac téléphone au ministre des affaires étrangères Belge.

-Cher ami, pouvez-vous me rendre un grand service ?
-Cher président, croyez que je ferai tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir pour vous rendre service.
-Nous sommes en rupture de stock de préservatifs et comme vous avez l&#8217;entreprise la plus performante dans le genre en Belgique, pourriez-vous me livrer 10.000 condoms dans les plus brefs délais.
Comprenez que ce n&#8217;est pas pour mon usage personnel&#8230;&#8230;C&#8217;est le ministre de la santé qui me cherche des poux.
-Pendant que vous me parliez, j&#8217;ai pris contact avec notre usine et il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un problème&#8230;..
Ils veulent savoir la taille désirée.
-Cher ami, je pense que 25 cm est une taille standard ici en France&#8230;C&#8217;est d&#8217;ailleurs la mienne.
-Aucun problème cher Président, l&#8217;usine me dit qu&#8217;un délai de 24 heures est suffisant.
Le ministre grommelle.
-Ils me font chier ces vantards de Français&#8230; &#8230;.Allo Durex&#8230; ..Vous êtes toujours là.
Pour la commande de Chirac, veillez à faire imprimer sur chaque capote.
Small.- Made in Belgium.


----------



## kaviar (2 Décembre 2005)

James Bond 007, négligemment accoudé au bar d'un café de la 8ème avenue. Il repose le verre qu'il avait à la main et regarde sa montre.
A sa gauche, une Super James Bond Girl n'en rate pas une et attend qu'il la remarque. Elle attend, elle attend, attend, attend, mais 007 a toujours le regard plongé vers sa montre.
Finalement, la super nénette en a assez et s'approche d'une démarche langoureuse... Elle se colle à côté de James et lui susurre à l'oreille :
- Cela fait plus de dix minutes que tu regardes cette montre, qu'est-ce qu'elle a de si particulier ?
- Un ami vient juste de me la donner. c'est une montre Alpha. Elle indique l'heure, le jour, les marées, a une balise argos incorporée, traduit le chinois et le javanais, permet de programmer une bombe atomique à distance (déjà, là, la fille elle est sciée) et en plus, en plus...
- Eh bien quoi, en plus ?
- En plus elle m'indique que vous ne portez pas de culotte sous votre jupe.
- Ah non, désolée, là, c'est faux.
- Merde ! Elle avance d'une heure !


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2005)

"-papa papa papa, pourquoi maman courre en zig zag ???"

"-ta gueule p'tit con, et passe moi les cartouches !!! "


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si elle est deja passée...

C'est un homme qui rentre dans un boucherie chevaline. Au moment ou il prend son tour, il demande au boucher:
-Votre viande, elle est de qualité, j'éspère?
et le boucher répond:
-Vous savez monsieur, ici, nous sommes très a cheval sur la qualité 
:rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2005)

deux femmes discutent: 

"- et toi tu fumes après l'amour??

-je sais pas , j'ai jamais regardé....":sick:


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est de Jeanne Moreau !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui a 1500 jambes, pas de poitrine, plein de boutons sur la figure et qui chante faux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

A Londres un banquier, environ 70 ans, très sérieux, très élégant avec un chapeau melon, costume trois pièces se trouve à l'arrêt du bus en compagnie d'un punk, piercings, cheveux rouges, vert, jaune,bleu ,etc., etc.

Le Monsieur le regarde depuis un très long moment avec un air méprisant ... le punk intrigué lui lance alors:
- Qu'est ce qu'il y a? ... y a un problème? ... 
Le banquier:
- non .. non
et il continue à le toiser et à le fixer dans les yeux

Le punk commence à s'énerver:
- en vous voyant, je doute que vous n'avez jamais rien fait d'excentrique dans votre pauvre vie

Le banquier,imperturbable, le considère un instant puis lui répond:
- Détrompez vous jeune homme, une fois dans ma jeunesse, aux Indes, j'ai enculé un perroquet .... et je me demandais si par hasard vous ne seriez pas mon fils!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

A quoi reconnait-on qu'une partie de jambes en l'air a été particulièrment chaude et soutenue?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

A l'odeur de caoutchouc brulé qui règne dans la chambre


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Un vieux couple va passer une visite médicale chez le médecin. L'homme passe en premier, tout se passe bien et le docteur lui demande s'il n'a pas de problème particulier.

L'homme répond :
- Si, une chose me tracasse, quand je fais l'amour à ma femme la première fois, j'ai chaud et je suis moite, et quand je lui fais l'amour la deuxième fois je suis glacé.

- Intéressant, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'un cas comme ça, je vais me renseigner et j'essayerai de remédier à ce problème. Répond le docteur.

Après avoir examiné la femme, il lui pose la même question.
Elle lui dit que non, elle n'a pas de problème particulier.
- Votre mari m'a quand même parlé d'un problème ... quand il vous fait l'amour la première fois, il a chaud et il est moite, et quand il vous fait l'amour la deuxième fois il est glacé.
Vous savez pourquoi ?

Et la dame
- Cherchez plus docteur ... C'est simple .... la première fois c'est en juillet et la deuxième c'est en décembre.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est un Papa qui cuisine du lapin pour le dîner .. (eh oui ça existe)

Comme il sait que ses enfants sont très attachés à ce petit animal domestique, il leur cache ce que c'est jusqu'au moment du repas.

La  gamine de 6 ans mange d'un bon coup de fourchette quand elle demande :
- Dis papa, c'est rudement bon .... qu'est ce que  c'est?
Le papa ne répond pas
Le gamin insiste:
- Allez papa ... dis-nous ... car c'est super délicieux 

Le papa, pas peu fier de sa préparation, leur répond :
- Je vous laisse deviner ce que c'est ... je peux juste vous dire que votre maman m'appelle de temps en temps comme ça....

Et là, la fille recrache tout et tape dans le dos de son frère :
- Mange pas ça !!!! .... c'est du trou du cul !!!


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Un homme, dans la nacelle d'une montgolfière ne sait plus où il se trouve.

Il descend et aperçoit une femme au sol. Il descend encore plus bas et l'interpelle :
- Excusez-moi ! Pouvez-vous m'aider ? J'avais promis à un ami de le rencontrer et j'ai déjà une heure de retard car je ne sais plus où je me trouve.

La femme au sol lève la tête et répond :
- Vous êtes dans la nacelle d'un ballon à air chaud à environ 10 m du sol et vous vous trouvez exactement à 49°, 28' et 11'' Nord et 8°, 25' et 58'' Est

- Vous ne seriez pas ingénieur ... dit l'aérostier.

- effectivement répond la femme .... comment avez-vous deviné?

- Eh bien .. dit l'aérostier ... tout ce que vous m'avez dit à l'air techniquement parfaitement correct, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que je peux faire de vos informations et en fait je ne sais toujours pas où je me trouve. Pour parler ouvertement, vous ne m'avez été d'aucune aide.
Pire, vous avez encore retardé mon voyage

Vexée,la femme lui répond :
- Vous devez être un chef non?

- effectivement ... répond l'homme avec fierté ... mais comment avez-vous deviné?

- Eh bien ... dit la femme ... vous ne savez ni où vous êtes, ni où vous allez ... Vous avez atteint votre position actuelle grâce au brassage d'une énorme quantité d'air ... Vous avez défini un objectif sans avoir la moindre idée de comment vous pourriez l'atteindre et vous comptez maintenant sur les gens situés en dessous de vous pour qu'ils résolvent votre problème. 
Votre situation avant et après notre rencontre n'a pas changé, mais comme par hasard .... c'est moi maintenant qui à vos yeux en suis responsable !


  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

On sauve sa peau comme on peut dans ce bas monde ...

Dans un avion américain, le commandant de bord dit à ses passagers : 
- C'est votre commandant qui vous parle. Nous perdons de l'altitude et nous n'avons pas assez de carburant pour atteindre notre destination. Donc, nous allons larguer hors de l'avion tous les bagages. 

L'avion regagne de l'altitude. 

Une demi-heure plus tard, l'avion reperd de l'altitude et la voix du commandant se fait encore une fois entendre dans les hauts parleurs: 
- C'est votre commandant qui vous parle. Nous perdons encore de l'altitude et nous ne pourrons pas atteindre notre destination sans jeter quelques passagers hors de l'avion. 
Le choix va être dificile, mais nous allons le faire d'une manière honnête et démocratique. Nous allons utiliser l'alphabet. 

Commençons par la lettre A ... Y a-t-il des Africains?  
Personne ne répond
- Y a-t-il des Blacks ? 
Toujours pas de réponse. 
- Y a-t-il des gens de Couleur? 
Toujours pas de réponse. 

Mais, à l'arrière de l'avion, un petit garçon demande à son père : 
- Papa, tu m'as toujours dit qu'il fallait être honnête. Nous sommes d'Afrique, nous sommes Black et donc des gens de Couleur. ..

Le père l'interrompt aussitôt et dit:
- Oui, mon fils. C'est vrai ... mais aujourd'hui nous sommes des Noirs et s'il le faut nous serons même Zoulous...


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pensée du jour ... 

La pratique, c'est quand ça marche mais que l'on ne comprend pas
La théorie, c'est quand on comprend mais que ça ne marche pas. 

Souvent théorie et pratique se rejoignent: 
rien ne marche et on n'y comprend rien


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces hommes.... !


Avez-vous remarqué que quand nous vieillissons, nos priorités changent?
L'autre jour, j'arrive à la maison et je suis accueilli par ma femme, habillé seulement de sous-vêtements très sexy et elle tenait deux petites cordes en velours.

- Attache-moi, m'a-t-elle ronronné, et ensuite tu pourras faire tout que tu veux.

.
.
.
.
.
.

Et bien...  je l'ai attachée .....  et je suis allé boire un pot avec les potes


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pensée du jour ...
> 
> La pratique, c'est quand ça marche mais que l'on ne comprend pas
> La théorie, c'est quand on comprend mais que ça ne marche pas.
> ...



Ah, pour celle là, tu vas devoir verser des royalties à notre estimé co-forumeur MortyBlake, ça fait un an qu'il a cette citation dans sa signature !


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2005)

juste en passant...

Comment est mort le capitaine crochet???? 



==============> en se grattant les couilles....


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pour celle là, tu vas devoir verser des royalties à notre estimé co-forumeur MortyBlake, ça fait un an qu'il a cette citation dans sa signature !


Oh mince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... combien veux-tu pour ne pas allez le lui dire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oh mince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... combien veux-tu pour ne pas allez le lui dire?



Ça va être cher, en plus, c'est un ami ...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être cher, en plus, c'est un ami ...


Filou!


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Le progrès .... c'est bien ... 

Grâce à un traitement biochimique révolutionaire, une femme de 66 ans vient d'accoucher d'un beau bébé

Après quelques jours, elle rentre à la maison et sa famille passe la visiter. 
- Fernande, c'est absolument merveilleux ce que la science t'a fait là!!!! ...à ton âge!! ... je n'en reviens pas ....Est-ce qu'on peut voir le bébé? 
- Euuuuh ... oui, mais je vous demande de patienter quelques minutes.

Un peu plus tard ... à nouveau:
- Fernande ... fait nous voir le bébé!
Et à nouveau:
- Non, non, pas maintenant. 

Ils insistent ... insistent ...

- Je dois attendre qu'elle pleure lance Fernande
- Quelle pleure? .. ah bon ... pourquoi? 
- Euuuh ... parce avec ma pauvre tête je ne sais plus où je l'ai laissé!!!!





:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Dans un bar de Pigalle, deux entraîneuses papotent en attendant le client.

- Dis moi Martine, qu'est-ce que tu utilises toi, pour ton hygiène intime?
- Moi d'habitude je prends un savon hypoallergénique, mais même avec ça, j'ai tendance à attraper des champignons. T'aurais pas un truc?
- Si, j'ai un truc super que je tiens de ma patronne. Avant chaque client, je me frictionne toujours la foufoune au sel!
- Ah bon? Et tu es sûre que c'est bon contre les champignons?
- Contre les champignons, je ne sais pas, mais la patronne disait que c'était impeccable pour faire boire les clients!


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Logique ...


Un Irlandais va consulter son médecin. Il se plaint de crises de délire.

Le médecin l'interroge, l'ausculte, et finit par lui dire:
- Ecoutez, je pense qu'il s'agit de delirium tremens ... vous allez supprimer l'alcool pendant un mois et ensuite vous reviendrez me voir ... Si votre état s'est amélioré, ça confirmera mon diagnostic ... ok?

Alors l'Irlandais visiblement contrarié lui répond: 
- Nan! .... j'ai plus simple ... je vais doubler ma ration d'alcool pendant un mois et vous verrez si mon état s'est aggravé!


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2005)

Autre logique...


"-Docteur, est ce que si j'arrete l'alcool, le sexe et les cigarettes je vivrai plus longtemps???

-Non, mais la vie vous paraitra beaucoup plus longue....." :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Autre logique ....

La cigarette rétrécit les artères ..... l'alcool les dilate
Donc pour rester en bonne santé Il faut boire et fumer


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Recherche et rien trouvé ... vieille pourtant .... donc je vous la raconte

La drague à Saint-Tropez

Au bar de la plage deux vacanciers, un Belge et un Français, ont lié connaissance.
Le belge est surpris de la facilité avec laquelle son copain français emballe les gonzesses.
- "C'est dingue ça", lui dit-il, "Je suis certain que tu as un truc spécial pour les faire craquer, pas vrai?!
Et le Français avoue:
- "Eh ouais, on ne peut rien te cacher à toi. Alors voilà: j'ai acheté un porte-clefs avec l'emblème Ferrari, et dès que j'arrive quelque part, en boite, au restaurant, au bar de la plage, etc., je sors le trousseau de clefs de ma poche et je le mets bien en évidence à côté de mon verre.
Tu verrais les gonzesses, elle sont attirées comme des mouches par de la merde!"

Le lendemain, le Belge et le Français se retrouvent au même endroit.

Le Belge semble tout dépité:
- "C'est bizarre fieu, ton truc, il ne marche pas avec moi: regarde, j'ai beau agiter mon trousseau de clefs Ferrari, pas une seule fille ne s'approche!"

Le Français recule , regarde le belge des pieds à la tête et dit:
- Bon bin ... si tu commencais par retirer tes pinces à vélo ...



:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

LE PIRATE...

Un pirate entre dans une taverne. Le tavernier lui demande : 
- Hé, qu'est ce qui est arrivé à ta jambe?
Le pirate répond qu'il attaquait un bateau lorsque que sa jambe a été arrachée par un boulet de canon...

- T'as été chanceux, ils t'ont mis une jambe de bois... Mais ta main, tu n'en as plus, c'est un crochet !?
Le pirate lui dit que c'est en attaquant un autre bateau, un des marins lui a coupé la main juste au poignet et on lui a mis un crochet à la place...

- Et ton carré noir sur l'oeil, c'est quoi ?
- Oh... Ça... J'étais couché à la proue du bateau, il faisait beau, le temps était calme et un oiseau m'a chié dans l'oeil pendant que je regardais le ciel...

- Tu charries, on ne perd pas un oeil parce qu'un oiseau nous chie dessus? ...
- Je sais... Je sais... Mais c'était ma première journée avec mon crochet...


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oh mince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... combien veux-tu pour ne pas allez le lui dire?



Trop tard .....................

      

Pour être honnête, j'en ai changé il y a qq semaines, et je la devais au bon viel Albert  (Einstein),

La citation exacte est :

La théorie, c'est quand on sait tout et que rien ne fonctionne. La pratique, c'est quand tout fonctionne et que personne ne sait pourquoi. Ici, nous avons réuni théorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi !

Il a aussi dit :

Le progrès technique est comme une hache qu'on aurait mis dans les mains d'un psychopathe


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> La citation exacte est :
> 
> La théorie, c'est quand on sait tout et que rien ne fonctionne. La pratique, c'est quand tout fonctionne et que personne ne sait pourquoi. Ici, nous avons réuni théorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi !
> 
> ...


J'aime bien mieux la version originale de la citation  ... comme quoi le passage de main en main d'un texte peut le dénaturer complètement

Merci


----------



## Yip (4 Décembre 2005)

Petites vidéos funs mais pas pour les enfants.


A prendre au 273e degré...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Petites vidéos funs mais pas pour les enfants.
> 
> 
> A prendre au 273e degré...


J'adore ses cartoons:love:

P.S: Ils seraient mieux là


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Décembre 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Petites vidéos funs mais pas pour les enfants.
> 
> 
> A prendre au 273e degré...


faudrait quand même rapeller qu'a la base le site original c'est celui-ci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

De toute façon, c'est pas tout neuf, il y a déjà eu pas mal de liens la dessus dans les forums, Pitchoune y a même trouvé son avatar.

Tiens, à propos, Lesqual et Pitchoune, on vous voit plus beaucoup, vous pourriez passer faire un p'tit coucou de temps en temps au bar


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

Je voudrais pas être là quand il va relacher l'elastique ... :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

Logique ...

Un homme entre dans la bibliothèque municipale, et demande à la bibliothécaire s'il existe ici une section concernant les suicides.

La fille répond : 
- bien sûr monsieur! .. Vous passez devant la section jardinage ... tournez à droite vers le rayon cuisine, et sur l'étagère supérieure de l'étagère d'en face vous trouverez tout ce que nous avons concernant le suicide

L'homme suit ces instructions, mais quand il trouve l'étagère consacrée au suicide, c'est pour se rendre compte qu'elle est totalement vide.

Alors, il retourne chez la bibliothécaire pour se plaindre de n'avoir trouvé aucun livre sur le suicide dans l'étagère indiquée.


"Normal ... répond la fille .... ces cinglés ne les rapportent jamais"


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

L'hygiène c'est extra

Une lesbienne va faire son bilan gynécologique annuel.

Après un examen méticuleux, le docteur lui dit:
- Mademoiselle, permettez-moi de vous complimenter: c'est probablement le sexe féminin le plus propre que j'ai jamais vu!

- Merci, mais vous savez, c'est un peu normal.....j'ai une femme qui y fait le ménage 4 jours par semaine

  :love:


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


Désolé Jo...


----------



## rezba (4 Décembre 2005)

On devait pas bannir ceux qui postaient des blagues d'autres jours que le lundi ???


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On devait pas bannir ceux qui postaient des blagues d'autres jours que le lundi ???


Mais sa serait pas aussi drôle...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

L'argent n'a pas d'humeur!

Un vieil homme, mal habillé, se présente au guichet de la banque:
- Je voudrais ouvrir un putain de compte en banque.
- Qu'avez-vous dit, Monsieur ? demande la caissière.
- P'tain, vous êtes sourde ou quoi?  ... J'ai dit que je veux ouvrir un putain de compte !
- Monsieur, je crains que cela ne soit pas possible. Dans notre banque nous ne pouvons tolérer ce genre de langage.

Sur ce, la caissière appelle le gérant pour l'aider à régler ce cas plutôt délicat

- Bonjour Monsieur ... quel est votre problème ? demande le gérant à l'homme.
- Je viens juste de gagner 10 millions à une putain de loterie et je voudrais bien ouvrir un putain de compte en banque...

- Quoi??? ... et cette putain de vache vous fait des misères? ... Entrez on va régler ça...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

Une crotte et une belle fraise juteuse et appétissante se cotoient dans un parc

 La fraise dit avec dédain à la crotte : 
- Pouah! T'es laide, tu pues et tu es dégueulasse!
Au même moment, quelqu'un passe par-là, voit la belle fraise et la porte à sa bouche pour la manger. 
Juste avant qu'elle disparaisse, la crotte lui crie : 
- Salut, à tout à l'heure !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

Un automobiliste circule sur l'autoroute à vive allure. 

Soudain, à sa plus grande surprise, il voit dans son rétroviseur un poulet à 3 pattes qui se rapproche à toute vitesse de lui, puis le dépasse. 
Stupéfait, il appuie sur le champignon mais parvient avec peine à le suivre. 

Après quelques kilomètres, il voit le poulet prendre une sortie d'autoroute. L'automobiliste continue la poursuite et arrive sur une route nationale.
Le poulet à 3 pattes quitte alors la nationale pour s'immobiliser dans la cour d'une ferme. 

L'automobiliste, suivant le mouvement, s'arrête à son tour dans la cour. Il voit alors autour de lui tout un élevage de poulets à 3 pattes et un fermier occupé à leur jeter des graines. 

Toujours aussi intrigué, l'automobiliste interroge alors ce dernier : 
- Dites-moi... Ils sont à vous tous ces poulets à 3 pattes ? 
- Hé oui ! 
- Mais... Comment se fait-il qu'ils aient trois pattes ? 
- C'est simple ! Modification génétique ... comme en général, ce que les gens préfèrent consommer c'est la cuisse de poulet, on a manipulé les gènes du poulet de manière à ce qu'ils aient 3 pattes ... c'est beaucoup plus rentable ! 
- Et... Ils sont bons vos poulets ? 
- Bin .. on sait pas ... on n'est jamais parvenu à en attrapper un! 


 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

C'est une petite vieille.....

C'est une petite vieille qui monte dans un bus archi-bondé et qui vient se placer debout devant une jeune fille. Portant la main à sa poitrine, elle lui dit d'une voix tressautante:
- Jeune fille, si vous saviez ce que j'ai, vous me laisseriez votre place!
Et aussitôt, la jeune fille se lève et cède sa place à la vieille dame.

Comme il fait très très chaud dans ce bus archi-bondé (on est en pleine canicule estivale), la jeune fille qui vient de céder sa place sort de son sac un petit ventilateur personnel. De son fauteuil, la vieille la regarde et lui dit:
- Jeune fille, si vous saviez ce que j'ai, vous me laisseriez votre ventilateur aussi!

Et la jeune fille conciliante cède son petit ventilo à la vieille dame.

Dix minutes plus tard, la vieille femme se lève, rend le ventilo à la jeune fille, s'approche tant bien que mal du chauffeur du bus et lui dit:
- Arrêtez-moi là, c'est ici que je descend!
Le chauffeur lui répond qu'elle devra attendre le prochain arrêt de bus pour descendre, et tout de suite la vieille refait son numéro, la main sur la poitrine elle lui dit:
- Si vous saviez ce que j'ai, vous me laisseriez descendre ici sans poser de question!

Et le chauffeur, conciliant lui aussi, arrête le bus et lui ouvre la porte.

Comme elle descend du bus, il lui demande tout de même:
- Pardon madame d'être indiscret, mais, qu'avez-vous exactement?

Alors la vieille se retourne vers lui et le regarde avec un petit sourire en disant:
- Du culot!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On devait pas bannir ceux qui postaient des blagues d'autres jours que le lundi ???



Et puis si on devait avoir toutes les blagues de jo d'un coup le lundi... on passerait la journée à les lire!  

A.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

Mais ou est-ce que tu trouve toutes ces blagues?


----------



## Yip (5 Décembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> faudrait quand même rapeller qu'a la base le site original c'est celui-ci




Voui c'est vrai, et excusez, je ne savais pas que ça avait déjà été cité. :rose:  

Je vais tenter autre chose :


----------



## Yip (5 Décembre 2005)

Descend la page et tu verras le zizi du Père Noël ! 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 



Par pitié.........Grandis........ Y'a pas de Père Noël !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (5 Décembre 2005)

allez à mon tour pour une fois


un homme plutôt honnête dans sa vie meurt (de mort naturelle) et se retrouve devant St. Pierre
ce dernier examine son dossier, et pendant ce temps notre homme remarque derrière une porte entrouverte une salle immense remplie d'horloges à des heures différentes.

St. Pierre annonce alors qu'il est accepté au Paradis. Notre homme lui demande alors ce que sont toutes ces horloges.

St. Pierre lui répond :
"Ce sont les horloges du mensonge, vous voyez, chaque fois qu'un personne a menti dans sa vie, son horloge avance d'une minute, ainsi vous pouvez voir que Martin Luther King n'a menti que 2 fois dans sa vie"

Apres quelques instants, l'homme demande "Mais je ne vois pas celle de George W. Bush ?
- Ah oui, celle là on l'a prêté à Satan, il s'en sert dans son bureau comme ventilateur"



:love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (5 Décembre 2005)

Un C.R.S. se fait sévèrement réprimander par son chef pour ses rapports incompréhensibles, rapport à son orthographe désastreuse :
"Si vous me faites encore un rapport avec la moindre faute d'orthographe, je vous fais muter à Roubaix!"

Le policier se jure de faire attention lors de la rédaction de ses prochains rapports.

Le lendemain, alors qu'il est en patrouille sur l'autoroute, il arrive le premier sur les lieux d'un très grave accident auto contre moto. Après avoir constaté que les conducteurs de la moto et de la voiture sont morts, il prend son carnet et commence à noter en s'appliquant du mieux qu'il peut :
"Une U-N-E, Fiat F-I-A-T, Uno U-N-O, dans le fossé F-O-S-S-É."

"C'est bon" se dit-il. "Je ne dois pas avoir fait d'erreur sur cette phrase".

Et il se dirige vers la moto.
"Une moto de marque Honda, H-O-N-D-A dans le fossé, F-O-S-S-É."

"Ma foi, ce n'est pas mal," se dit le flic. Et il se dirige en confiance vers l'autre côté de la voie, où il découvre une tête décapitée.

"Une tête T-Ê-T-E sous la glissière de sécurité, G-L-I-C-I-A-I ... G-L-I-S-S-I-A-I ... G-L-I-C-I-È ..."
Finalement, il voit  bien qu'il n'y arrivera pas et POF, il donne un bon coup de pied dans la tête puis écrit :
"Une tête dans le fossé, F-O-S-S-É."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Décembre 2005)

Deux que je connaissais pas....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2005)

Un autre accident de la route. Plein de morts et de blessés graves, la chaussée couverte de sang. Bien entendu, il y a aussi l'inévitable cordon de curieux, contenu par quelques gendarmes. Parmis la foule, un jeune homme au teint pâle, très maigre, les yeux injectés de sang, les canines un peu longues s'approche d'un gendarme, un sucre à la main : "Pardon brigadier, puis-je prendre un canard ? :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Un C.R.S
> "Une tête dans le fossé, F-O-S-S-É."




:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

Trois ingénieurs sont dans une voiture :

    * un ingénieur électrique
    * un ingénieur chimique
    * un ingénieur informatique

Soudain la voiture s'arrête brutalement au bord de la route.Les ingénieurs sont un peu désemparés car aucun des trois ne s'y connaît en mécanique automobile.
L'ingénieur électrique propose de démonter le circuit électronique de la voiture pour voir où est le problème.
L'ingénieur chimique suggère d'analyser la composition chimique de l'essence dans le réservoir.
L'ingénieur informatique propose : pourquoi on ne fermerait pas toutes les fenêtres de la voiture, on sortirait de la voiture puis on reviendrait dans la voiture, on ouvrirait les fenêtre et peut être que là ça redémarrerait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Saint Pierre lui dit _"Bill, vous êtes un cas délicat mais vous nous avez aussi donné Windows 95. Je vais vous laisser choisir entre le paradis et l'enfer. "_
> _Ca me semble juste_, dit Bill Gates,_ est-ce que je peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur l'enfer? _
> Saint-Pierre lui montre un paysage merveilleux de plages ensoleillées avec des belles jeunes femmes et de la nourriture à profusion.
> _"Si c'est ça l'enfer_, dit Bill Gates, _je veux voir le paradis"_
> ...



Tu remplaces la dernière phrase par "Oh, ça répond Saint-Pierre, c'était juste l'économiseur d'écran", et on l'a déjà bue il y a pas huit jours ! :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu remplaces la dernière phrase par "Oh, ça répond Saint-Pierre, c'était juste l'économiseur d'écran", et on l'a déjà bue il y a pas huit jours ! :mouais:



Tu n'a pas fumé lol  je ne savais pas


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Oportuniste...

Dans une petite ville, un commerçant vient d'ouvrir une nouvelle boutique. Il vend des trompettes et des révolvers. 
Son voisin se décide à lui rendre visite. Il se présente et dit :
- Alors, ça marche, votre étrange commerce ?
- Pourquoi étrange ?
- Parce que vous vendez des trompettes et des revolvers.
- Et alors ?
- Si vous me le permettez, puis-je vous posez une question? .... qu'est ce que vous vendez le plus, des trompettes ou des revolvers?
- Pareil, dit le commerçant. Chaque fois qu'un client m'achète une trompette, un de ses voisins vient ensuite m'acheter un revolver.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah les petits vieux...

Trois vieux discutent :
- Moi ...dit le premier ... j'ai une très bonne mémoire ... Je me souviens de mon premier jour d'école et de tous les exercices qu'on me donnait la première année.

- Moi ... dit le deuxième ... c'est encore mieux ... je me souviens des jouets que j'avais dans mon berceau, et du gout du lait maternel.

- ET bien moi ... dit le troisième ... j'ai la mémoire encore bien meilleure que la votre .... je me souviens du jour ou je suis allé au Bois avec Papa, et je suis revenu avec Maman.


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est un couple de vieux agriculteurs qui ont passé toute leur vie dans les Causses. 
Un beau jour, ils gagnent au Loto, et ils sont invités à venir toucher leur chèque à Paris.
 Pris en charge dès le début de leur périple par la Française des Jeux, ils passent du TGV au taxi, puis le taxi les amènent dans un palace parisien. 

Et là, c'est l'esclandre. Le ton monte très vite. Madame dit au groom : 
- Il n'est pas question que l'on passe la nuit dans une chambre aussi petite! Qu'il n'y ait pas de salle de bains, passe encore, mais pas de fenêtre, pas de lit, ça c'est trop! 
- Mais madame... 
- Il n'y a pas de "Mais madame" ! Vous ne pouvez pas nous traiter comme de la merde simplement parce qu'on débarque de la campagne et qu'on est jamais allé à l'hôtel. Je vais me plaindre au directeur. Où est-il ? 

Alors le groom lui dit : 
- Nous ne sommes pas dans votre chambre, Madame .............. nous sommes dans l'ascenseur!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah les hommes!! ...

Trois hommes sont en excursion lorsque soudainement, ils se retrouvent face à une grosse rivière déchaînée. Il souhaitent se rendent de l'autre côté, mais n'ont aucune idée de comment s'y prendre. 

Un des hommes se met à genou et s'adresse à Dieu : 
- Mon Dieu, SVP donne-moi la force de traverser la rivière.
POUF! Dieu lui donne de gros bras et des jambes très fortes, et l'homme traverser la rivière à la nage en 2 heures mais manque de se noyer 2 fois. 

En voyant cela, le 2e homme se met à genou lui aussi et se met à prier Dieu : 
-Mon Dieu, SVP donne-moi la force, et les outils pour traverser la rivière.
POUF! Dieu lui donne une chaloupe et des avirons et l'homme traverse la rivière en 1 heure mais manque de chavirer 2 fois. 

Le 3e homme voyant que tout cela a bien marché pour les 2 autres, décide lui aussi de prier Dieu : 
- Mon Dieu SVP donne-moi la force, les outils ... et l'intelligence pour traverser la rivière.
POUF! ! Dieu le change en femme .... 

Aussitôt elle prend la carte ... marche environ 200 mètres et .........  traverse le pont

  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Les plaisirs changent avec l'âge

Un vieux monsieur fait sa ballade dominicale dans la forêt de Paimpon lorsqu'il entend soudain, semblant provenir du sol, une toute petite voix.

Il tend l'oreille et se baisse au niveau du sol pour finalement découvrir que la petite voix provient d'une petite grenouille: 
- Je suis une princesse ravissante ... sensuelle et sexy ... habile dans tous les domaines du plaisir charnel. Une méchante reine m'a jeté un sort il y a très très longtemps pour me transformer en grenouille, mais si vous m'embrassez, vous briserez la malédiction et je retrouverai mon apparence de jeune fille et je saurai vous fournir toutes les joies et les plaisirs de mon tempérament voluptueux et de mon ardent désir.

Sans hésiter, le vieil homme prend la petite grenouille et la met dans sa poche.

Déconcertée, la grenouille s'écrie:
- Eh... qu'est-ce que vous faites?? ... vous ne m'embrassez pas?

- Ah ben non ... répond le vieil homme  .... à mon âge c'est drôlement plus rigolo d'avoir à la maison une grenouille qui parle qu'une nymphomane!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## kaviar (5 Décembre 2005)

Deux blondes s'en vont dans le bois pour chercher un sapin de Noël.
Après deux heures de recherches, une des deux dit à l'autre :
- OK, c'est assez ! Le prochain sapin qu'on voit, qu'il ait des boules ou pas, on le ramasse !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Double langue-age

Un gars va rendre ses clés au concierge de ce petit hôtel miteux avant de quitter l'établissement définitivement.

- Avez-vous été satisfait de votre séjour? ....  lui demande le concierge.
- Eh bien non, justement ... lui répond le client ... jamais plus je ne reviendrai chez vous!
- Mais pourquoi?
- Parce que à plusieurs reprises, lorsque j'ai du aller aux toilettes, je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y avait plus de papier!

- Mais enfin ....  s'insurge le concierge ... Vous aviez quand même une langue!

- Holààà  ... répond le client .... J'suis pas contorsionniste, moi!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (5 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah les hommes!! ...
> 
> Trois hommes sont en excursion lorsque soudainement, ils se retrouvent face à une grosse rivière déchaînée. Il souhaitent se rendent de l'autre côté, mais n'ont aucune idée de comment s'y prendre.
> 
> ...




tiens, je la connaissait, mais dans l'autre sens, celà dit ça marche aussi comme ça


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah la vache....
 Le lait de Mère Supérieure

Ça se passe dans un couvent, à la campagne. 
Mère Supérieure agonise. 
Depuis trois jours, les jeunes religieuses s'affairent autour d'elle. 
Soeur Marguerite lui donne un peu de thé. 
La moribonde y trempe ses lèvres et n'en veut plus.

Soeur Marguerite se rend à la cuisine. 
Elle se souvient que soeur Monique garde une bouteille de cognac depuis plusieurs années. 
Elle verse le cognanc dans un verre de lait frais, beaucoup de cognac, et elle retourne à la chambre de Mère Supérieure.
- Tenez, je vous apporte un peu de bon lait. Goûtez.
La malade y tremple les lèvres. une fois, deux fois, trois fois et elle boit tout.
- Maintenant, je sens, mes soeurs, que je vais mourir dit-elle, le sourire à la bouche.
- Mère, mère, avant de nous quitter, avez-vous un dernier conseil à nous donner.
- Oui.....
Les deux jeunes religieuses se penchent vers la Mère Supérieure, pour mieux entendre...
- Oui, pour l'amour de dieu ne vendez jamais cette vache là!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Décembre 2005)

amen...


----------



## tatouille (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

presomptueux......

C'est un américain qui se trouve assis entre un français et un italien sur un vol transatlantique, en classe affaire. Les trois gars se connaissent car ils sont fonctionnaires à, on va dire l'UNESCO tiens. 
Après quelques verres gracieusement offerts par l'hôtesse, ils commencent à discuter.


L'américain dit: 
- La nuit dernière, j'ai fait l'amour avec ma femme trois fois de suite. 
Ma femme m'a dit en me préparant mes oeufs au bacon que ça n'avait jamais été aussi bon depuis qu'on s'était marié il y a dix ans.

 Le français rajoute: 
- La nuit dernière, j'ai fait l'amour avec ma femme quatre fois de suite, et ce matin ma femme m'a préparé un délicieux petit-déjeuner avec des croissants (et deux pains au chocolat, pour ceux qui suivent) en me disant que j'étais un amant merveilleux

Comme l'italien était resté silencieux, le français lui demande: 
- Et vous, combien de fois avez-vous honoré votre femme cette nuit?

L'italien répond: 
- Une fois

Le français, étonné et arrogant (comme convenu): 
- Une seule fois?... Et que vous a-t-elle dit ce matin?

L'italien: 
- Elle m'a dit: "t'arrête pas chéri!"

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est un homme qui entre chez un concessionnaire , pour y acheter une voiture d'occasion.

Après avoir entendu le baratin du vendeur, il demande à essayer cette voiture.
- Pas de problème, je vous laisse les clefs...
L'homme prend l'autoroute...vitesse : 50 puis 100 puis 150... Il dépasse les 170 km/h quand des flics en moto le rattrapent, le font ralentir puis s'arrêter.
- B'jour monsieur, vos papiers SVP ! dit le flic en se penchant vers la portière.
Et c'est la, oh horreur, qu'il s'aperçoit que l'homme au volant est nu comme un ver.
- Puis je savoir svp, la raison de cette nudité dans votre véhicule ?
- Ben voila ... c'est le concessionnaire qui m'a dit "Faites attention car à partir de 150, elle commence à sucer.."


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

Un jeune ménage, fraîchement marié, passe sa nuit de noce dans le train. 
Mais les amoureux n'ont pu obtenir que les couchettes du haut. 
Comment se blottir dans les bras l'un de l'autre dans ces conditions ? 
Surtout qu'en dessous d'eux un voisin goguenard lit le journal.

Finalement ils décident d'un subterfuge. 
Dès que la lumière sera éteinte, dès que l'un des deux dira : "Passe-moi les pamplemousses" l'autre viendra le rejoindre. 
Vers 3h du matin, pour la 5ème fois on entend :
- Passe moi les pamplemousses !
Alors excédé le voisin du bas se met à hurler :
- Ecoutez vous deux ... y en a marre! ... mangez plutôt des bananes car vos pamplemousses ils dégoulinent de partout.


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

À sa mort, le patron de Microsoft, Bill Gates, est envoyé en enfer

Satan reçoit en personne l'homme qui était le plus riche du monde...
- Monsieur Bill, vous avez été un homme important sur Terre. Vous avez droit à certains égards. Je vais vous proposer deux options pour votre séjour parmi nous.
Satan conduit Bill près d'un lac embrasé où des millions d'âmes sont torturées pour l'éternité.
- Vous n'avez pas autre chose, dit Bill, ce n'est pas attirant.
- Mais oui, mais oui. Venez.
Satan le conduit vers un bâtiment où il l'invite à entrer dans une pièce.
 À l'intérieur, une table, une chaise et un PC.
- Tenez, dit le diable, ça tourne sous Windows XP
- Ah oui? ... répond faussement Bill Gates, satisfait de constater qu'il est en position de monopole, même en enfer ... je crois que je vais prendre cette option.
- C'est comme vous le sentez répond le diable
Le pacte étant scellé, un assistant de Satan, curieux, demande à son maître pourquoi il est si généreux pour Monsieur Gates.
- Héhééé! ... pas sûr! ..... j'ai retiré trois touches sur le clavier
- Lesquelles?
- Ctrl, Alt et Delete.


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

"Je vous demande de vous arrêter".....


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces hommes! ...

Le cadeau d'anniversaire ...

En entrant dans la cuisine, un homme dit à sa femme :
- Qu'est-ce que tu es en train de faire ? 
- Comme tu vois : la vaisselle.
- Voyons chérie, tu ne vas pas faire la vaisselle le jour de ton anniversaire. Je ne le permettrai pas. 
- OH ! Merci mon chéri! Comme c'est gentil... Tu v... !
- Allez, reprend le mari, colle tout ça dans l'évier. Tu la feras demain!

 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

Proverbe Japonais ..  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est un pépé qui entre dans une épicerie pour y faire des emplettes  ...
Il s'approche des oeufs ... les examine ... et lance:
- dites-moi ... ils sont bien frais vos oeufs là?

L'épicier vexé:
- En tout cas ils sont bien plus frais que les vôtres grand-père!

Et le pépé répond:
- Ca ,fiston, ça m'étonnerait! ... vu que y a pas dix minutes les miens étaient encore au cul d'une poule ...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi les femmes se grattent la tete le matin? ..... Parce qu'elles n'ont pas de couilles.

Quelle est la difference entre les seins d'une femme et un train electrique? ....  Aucune, c'est fait pour les enfants et c'est Papa qui joue avec.

Quelle est la difference entre une femme et un monte-charge? ....  Aucune, car quand on n'en a pas, on decharge a la main.

Pourquoi les filles ne portent pas de mini-jupe en hiver? .... Pour ne pas avoir les levres gercees.

Comment s'appelle la graisse autour du vagin? .... Une femme.

Pourquoi les femmes ont deux paires de levres? .....  Une pour dire des conneries, l'autre pour se faire pardonner.

Quelle est la difference entre une femme enceinte et une tarte brulee? ..... Aucune, dans les deux cas, on n'a pas retire assez vite.

Quelles sont les mensurations ideales d'une femme?  ....  90-50-41 : 90 ans, 50 millions en banque et 41 de fievre.


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Décembre 2005)

1943-Le commandant Wagner part en inspection afin de voir l&#8217;état d&#8217;avancement du mur de l&#8217;Atlantique. 
Dans son auto blindée, il roule sur les routes de Normandie.
Le même jour, à la même heure, un paysan, perché sur sa charrette et accompagné de son chien, chemine sur la même route dans le sens contraire.
Au moment où les deux véhicules se croisent le cheval du paysan se cabre, affolé par le bruit de la voiture. Et le tout valdingue au fossé.Le paysan, la charrette, le cheval et le chien.

Le paysan : Fracture ouverte du fémur droit. L&#8217;½il gauche pend, sanguinolent sur la joue.
Le cheval : Les côtes ont percé les flancs.
Le chien : Gît dans le fossé les tripes à l&#8217;air.

L&#8217;officier de la Wermacht descend de sa voiture et constate les dégâts.
S&#8217;approchant du cheval, il dégaine son P38 et dit.
Nous officier du grand Reich nous ne laissons pas souffrir les animaux&#8230; .PAN !
Arrivant près du chien&#8230; .Nous &#8230;Les officiers de l&#8217;ordre nouveau, ne laissons pas souffrir... &#8230;.PAN !
Le paysan voyant l&#8217;officier s&#8217;approcher de lui&#8230;Agrippe fermement de la main l&#8217;os de son fémur droit et se redresse péniblement. Soutenant dans le creux de la main son ½il gauche.
Il ébauche un sourire douloureux et s&#8217;écrie.
Heureusement que je ne suis pas fait mal.


----------



## duracel (6 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi est-ce que les patrouilles de police en URSS étaient-elles composées de 3 hommes?



-un qui sait lire,
-un qui sait écrire,
-un qui surveilles les deux dangereux intellectuels.


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

dis moi jo_6466 controle anti dope allez hop


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Décembre 2005)

Mado et Alice.

-Les temps sont durs&#8230; .Tu changes 50 ¤ et le temps d&#8217;un éclair, t&#8217;as plus rien en poche.
-Tu l&#8217;as dit&#8230;&#8230;Faut se chauffer ou bouffer.
-Mon homme travaille dans le bâtiment et il se plait du froid&#8230;Je fais des économies, j&#8217;lui mets du Kit et Kat dans ses tartines au prix où est le jambon !!!!!!
-Il ne dit rien ?
-Il sait pas et ne s&#8217;en plaint pas.
-J&#8217;vais faire la même chose&#8230;&#8230;On verra bien.
Les amies se séparent et se rencontrent quelques semaines plus tard. Alice est tout de noir vêtue.
-Qu&#8217;est-ce qui se passe&#8230;..Tu es en deuil ?
-C&#8217;est mon homme&#8230; ..L&#8217;est mort&#8230;&#8230;Il s&#8217;est cassé la nuque en voulant se lécher le cul.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Mado et Alice.
> Il s?est cassé la nuque en voulant se lécher le cul.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Saviez vous que....

 Les Anglo-saxons ont crée un suffixe pour désigner divers composants de  l'informatique. 
Il s'agit de "ware " .
On a ainsi :
 - le hardware : le matériel informatique
 - le software :  le logiciel
 - le shareware : un logiciel requérant une participation >financière
 - le freeware : un logiciel entièrement gratuit

 Les Bruxellois ont jugé utile de compléter ce vocabulaire informatique.
 En  voici le résultat :
 - un ensemble d'écran de veille : un dortware
 - un logiciel antivirus : un mouchware
 - un logiciel de classement : un tirware
 - un logiciel de copie : un mirware
 - un logiciel de merde : un suppositware
 - un logiciel de nettoyage du disque dur : une baignware
 - un logiciel de préparation de discours : un oratware
 - un logiciel de vote électronique : un isolware
 - un logiciel de compression de données : un entonware
 - un logiciel pour documents en attente : un purgatware
 - un logiciel très compliqué : un assomware
 - un réseau local d'une entreprise : un coulware
 - un serveur de réseau : un abreuware
 - une poubelle Windows : un dépotware
 - une réunion des responsables informatiques : un tupperware
 - une salle informatique non climatisée : une rotissware

 Et enfin, le plus important dans la conjoncture actuelle :
 - un logiciel d'aide à la demande d'augmentation de salaire : un  vatfaireware
 Allez... oreware !!!


    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Mamzelle Jeanne a décidé, pour son dernier examen de l'année, de poser des questions très simples à ses élèves : 
- Xavier, quel son produit une vache? 
- Meuuuuu, répond Xavier ! 
- Joël, quel son produit un chat? 
- Miaouuuu, répond Joël. 
- Très bien ! Marc, quel son produit un chien? 
- Woof, répond Marc. 
- Yann, quel son produit la souris ? 
- Click, click...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces facteurs....

Un homme, dont la femme vient d'avoir des jumeaux, s'inquiète de cette "anomalie" et va consulter un médecin pour qu'il lui explique les raisons. 
À peine le médecin a-t-il ouvert la bouche que l'homme sort comme un fou et se précipite vers le bureau de poste où il massacre littéralement les deux préposés à la distribution du courrier. 

- Je n'y comprends rien, confie le médecin aux policiers. D'ailleurs, quand il s'est mis dans cet état, je n'avais eu le temps que de lui dire : 
" Voyez-vous, à l'origine de ce qui vous arrive , il y a deux facteurs... "


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Robert est le grand champion de l'absentéisme au travail. 

Encore une fois, ce matin, il ne s'est pas montré à la boite. L'après-midi, le patron vient le voir : 
- Alors, vous n'êtes pas venu travailler ce matin ? 
- Oui, je m'excuse. Ma femme a eu un accouchement difficile. 
- Un accouchement difficile dites-vous ? Comme la semaine dernière, et la semaine d'avant... Votre femme accouche donc en moyenne 4 à 5 fois par mois... Vous vous foutez de moi ou quoi ????
- Pas du tout...Ma femme est sage-femme à domicile...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est un Un gars qui s'endort plusieurs heures sur la plage au soleil et se réveille avec un horrible coup de soleil. 
Il file immédiatement à l'hôpital et est immédiatement admis au service des grands brulés
Il commence déjà à avoir des pustules sur la peau et est quasi à l'agonie. 

Le médecin prescrit immédiatement une pilule de Viagra toutes les 4 heures. 
L'infirmière, surprise, demande au médecin : 
- Quel bienfait va donc lui apporter le Viagra dans son cas ? 

Le médecin réplique : 
- Ça va garder les draps éloignés des jambes... 


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces français.....

C'est un Français qui fait du vélo en Belgique (précisons tout de suite qu'il prend les Belges pour des idiots). 
Il s'arrête dans une station service et dit au pompiste:
- Le plein, SVP.
Le pompiste pas surpris pour un sou fait semblant de faire le plein.
- Et vérifiez l'huile, aussi.
Le pompiste continue de jouer le jeu.
Le Français, mort de rire, remonte sur son vélo.
A ce moment, le pompiste lui donne une énorme baffe
- Mais qu'est-ce qui vous prend? s'écrie le français, furieux.
Et le pompiste lui lance:
- Vous aviez mal fermé votre portière!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Vacheries conjugales......

Un homme est dans la salle de bain en train de se brosser les dents lorsqu'il voit sa femme sortir de la douche et commencer à se plaindre:
- je trouve que mes seins sont trop petits...
L'homme lui répond:
- Tu sais chérie, la meilleure façon de les faire grossir, c'est de les frotter régulièrement avec du papier toilette!
- Ah bon ? ... répond la femme, prête à toutes les ruses pour gagner un peu de poitrine. 

Elle saisit donc le rouleau de papier toilette et le passe sur ses seins quelques minutes.

Elle demande alors: 
- Mais combien de temps ça prend pour commencer à voir des changements ?
L'homme répond: 
- Il faut faire ça régulièrement pendant plusieurs années...

La femme finit par douter et demande à son mari: 
- Mais qui t'a raconté un truc pareil ? C'est complètement ridicule cette technique...

Et l'homme de répliquer: 
- Ridicule je sais pas ... mais en tout cas ..... ça a plutôt bien fonctionné pour tes fesses!


 :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

À la poste, un monsieur dont les deux mains sont dans le plâtre, s'approche d'une dame qui fait la queue au guichet.
- Pardon Madame, voudriez-vous m'écrire l'adresse sur cette carte postale ?

La dame s'exécute de bonne grâce, acceptant même d'ajouter quelques mots et de signer pour lui.
- Voilà ! ... dit-elle ... puis-je faire autre chose pour vous ?

- Je voudrais pas abuser ... répond le monsieur ... mais pourriez-vous ajouter en post-scriptum "fait pas attention aux fautes d'orthographe!"


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est un gars qui va au bistrot:

Le gars: - Patron, servez moi 7 pastis . 
Le patron: - Ok, je vous les sers tous ensemble ?
le gars: - ouais, vous les alignez la, sur le comptoir ... 

le gars en enfile un, deux, trois... 

Le patron: - oh là! ...  faut y aller doucement .... C'est en quel honneur tous ces pastagas ?
le gars: - Aujourd'hui c'était ma première fellation !
Le patron clignant de l'oeil: - Hèhèhè!... félicitation mon garçon .... une première ça se fête! ... allez lorsque vous aurez finis le 7ème je vous offre le 8ème..
le gars: - Merci mais c'est pas la peine car si au bout des 7 pastis j'ai encore le goût dans la bouche c'est pas un 8eme qui y parviendra ... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

c'est ressemblant  ..... 

:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

Comment passer le temps chez Carrefour pendant que madame fait ses courses ....

1. Prenez 24 boites de condoms, et glissez-les dans les paniers des gens quand ils ne regardent pas.
2. Réglez les réveille-matin dans le département électronique pour sonner à 5 minutes d'intervalle chacun.
3. Cachez-vous dans les racks de linge et lorsque du monde s'approche, chuchotez: "Prends moi! ouiiiii ... plus fort!"
4 Allez dans une des cabines d'essayage et mettez-vous à crier très fort: "Mince!!!! ...  y'a plus de papier de toilette! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'apporter du papier de toilette?!"

:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ressemblant  .....
> 
> :rateau:




Oui en effet.  :rateau:


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

Le loup il va pour nicker la grand-mère.
La grand-mère elle crie quand le loup commence à l'embrocher.
"Mais c'est trop sec" dit la grand-mère.
Alors le loup s'ecrie :
"Quand est-ce qu'elle arrive la gamine avec le pot de beurre?"


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Mieux?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

Cette position est anatomiquement impossible....


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

Une femme cherche un cadeau pour l'anniversaire de son mari.>Elle se dit :"Pourquoi pas un animal de compagnie? "
>Elle rentre dans une animalerie et tombe en arrêt devant une grenouille affichée à 10 000 euros ! ! !
>Elle demande au vendeur ce que la grenouille a de spécial pour valoir ce prix.
>Le vendeur répond:
>-"C'est la Ranacula Phallus et elle fait les fellations comme une déesse".
>La femme se dit que c'est vraiment original et qu'elle fera un plaisir à son mari, car elle n'aime pas trop faire ça...
>Et hop, elle achète la grenouille emballée dans son bocal.
>Le soir, elle l'offre à son mari, lui souhaite de passer un bon moment et va se coucher.
>Elle s'endort et se réveille à 3 heures du matin. Son mari n'est plus devant la télé, mais dans la cuisine, avec de la farine partout, des bocaux ouverts, la sauce tomate sur le tablier, un cassoulet qui mijote.
Et tout cela sous les yeux grands ouverts de la grenouille !
>La femme s'écrie :
>-"Mais qu'est ce que tu fais ??? "
>Le mari lui répond : .
.
.
>-" Je lui apprends à faire la cuisine, et après TU TE CASSES ! ! !


----------



## Dupont François (8 Décembre 2005)

Cinq techniciens et cinq ingénieurs se déplacent pour aller à un salon.

Chacun des 5 ingénieurs va acheter un billet de train. Les techniciens achètent UN seul billet...
Ils vont s'enfermer dans les toilettes juste avant que le contrôleur n'arrive.
En passant, le contrôleur voit que les toilettes sont occupées. Il frappe à la porte et demande : " Votre billet, s'il vous plaît ! .
Les techniciens glissent LE billet sous la porte. Le contrôleur est satisfait et s'en va ....
Les ingénieurs sont bien sûr extrêmement vexés  de cette leçon infligée par les techniciens.
Pour le retour, les ingénieurs achètent UN seul billet. 
Quant aux technicien, ils n'achètent AUCUN....
Les 5 ingénieurs vont s'enfermer dans les toilettes juste avant que le contrôleur n'arrive.
Les techniciens passent discrètement devant les toilettes, frappent à la porte et demande : " Votre billet, s'il vous plaît ! " ils s'emparent du billet et se réfugient dans les toilettes suivantes...

La morale de l'histoire : les ingénieurs essayent toujours d'appliquer les
techniques des techniciens sans jamais vraiment les comprendre.


----------



## Warflo (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Une femme cherche un cadeau pour l'anniversaire de son mari.>Elle se dit :"Pourquoi pas un animal de compagnie? "
> >Elle rentre dans une animalerie et tombe en arrêt devant une grenouille affichée à 10 000 euros ! ! !
> >Elle demande au vendeur ce que la grenouille a de spécial pour valoir ce prix.
> >Le vendeur répond:
> ...


Pas mal moi j'avais la version :

Une femme va dans un magazin pour s'acheter un animal de compagnie.
Elle en a mare des chien et des chats et demande au vendeur un animal exotique.
Il lui dit:
-Ah.. j'ai une grenouille très spéciale si vous voulez.
-Est qu'a t'elle de spéciale?
-C'est une grenouille qui fait les cunilingus  lui dit-il dans un clin d'oeil.
Intriguée , elle l'achéte , rentre chez elle et s'installe sur son lit avec sa grenouille dans la position adequate.
Là , elle attend , elle attends la grenouille ne fait rien.
Elle se rabille vas au magasin et ce plint.
Le mec regarde la grenouille et dit:
-Méchante grenouille ! Il va encore falloir que je te montre comment on fait!


----------



## r0m1 (8 Décembre 2005)

bien bel exemple de grand moment de solitude...... 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ah le malin! ..

La veille d'un examen final de physique, 2 amis se rendent à une soirée bien arrosée et se réveillent en retard.
Et, bien sûr, ils avaient très peu étudié. L'un d'eux eut une idée pas bête.
Il alla voir le professeur et lui expliqua qu'ils avaient été visiter une vieille tante à l'extérieur de la ville et avaient décidé de dormir là, ils se lèveraient tôt pour venir faire leur examen ..... mais voilà, ils eurent une crevaison, d'où leur retard. 
Comme c'étaient de bons étudiants, le professeur leur dit qu'ils pourraient repasser leur examen demain matin.

Le lendemain, le prof de physique fit asseoir les 2 étudiants dans deux salles différentes.
L'examen ne comportait qu'une question de 100 points :
Quelle roue ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces hommes....

Un culturiste emmène une fille dans sa chambre et commence à se déshabiller.
A chaque fois qu'il enlève un vêtement, il montre un de ses muscles en disant :
- Tu vois, çà, c'est de la dynamite ! ...  Ses pectoraux, de la dynamite ... ses biceps, de la dynamite ... ses dorsaux, de la dynamite  ... ses cuisses ... etc .. etc ... 

Au moment où il arrive au slip la fille lui deit:
- Dis donc ... demande la fille .. c'est pas dangereux toute cette dynamite avec une aussi petite mèche ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ah les psy.....

La psy demande à son nouvel adjoint, en arrivant au bureau:
- Bonjour coco! Alors, qu'est-ce que nous avons aujourd'hui?
- Euh... Aujourd'hui... attendez que je consulte les rendez-vous... oui, c'est ça, 3 alcooliques au dernier degré ... 2 drogués ... un pédophile et une nymphomane. 

Elle, les yeux au ciel.
- Non coco. Ça, c'est le personnel.
 Je parlais des patients du jour.



 :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Mamy vient d'arriver à la maison de retraite. Tout le monde est aux petits soins.
On la baigne, on lui sert un délicieux repas, et on l'installe dans un fauteuil confortable face à la fenêtre donnant sur un magnifique jardin.

Tout est parfait. Après un moment elle commence à se pencher lentement sur la droite. Immédiatement deux préposées se précipitent pour la redresser.

Puis, quelques minutes plus tard, elle commence à glisser vers la gauche. Immédiatement les préposées interviennent à nouveau. 
- Ça va aller mamy. N'hésitez pas à nous faire signe... 

Quelques jours plus tard, les enfants visitent mamy.
- Tout se passe bien ici? Ils sont gentils avec toi?
- Oui,c'est bien ... c'est pas mal du tout .... à part que je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ne me laissent jamais péter!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Dur d'oreille

Un homme rend visite à un ami qui le reçoit au salon. Et là, collé au plafond, il aperçoit un insecte absolument gigantesque. Il demande immédiatement:
- Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce monstre ? Pourquoi, tu ne le tues pas ?

L'ami en question commence à raconter: 
- C'est une mite. Hier, il m'est arrivé une aventure peu banale. J'avais invité un vieil ami et il est arrivé avec une bouteille de St-Emillion Grand crû, millésimée d'avant-guerre. Nous l'avons débouchée et, crois-le ou non, un génie en est sorti. Il nous a regardé un court moment et nous a dit: puisque vous m'avez délivré, je vous accorde un voeu à chacun...

- Et alors? ... interpelle le visiteur fasciné. 
- Ben mon ami a formulé son voeu et il a demandé cinq milliards. Malheureusement, en rentrant chez lui, il est rentré dans son appartement et dans son salon, il y avait cinq billards...

Le visiteur réfléchit et dit: 
- A mon avis, il était un peu dur d'oreille, ton génie. Il a du confondre "milliard" et "billard"... Et toi ?
- Ben moi, je me suis retrouvé avec cette mite géante


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

GATEAU D?AMOUR : La charlotte aux kiwis.

Ingrédients : 
-      1 lit chaud 
-      2 corps différents (préalablement lavés) 
-      500 grammes de caresses (ou plus) 
-      50 grammes de baisers (ou plus) 
-      1 banane pas trop mûre 
-      2 kiwis 
-      2 pamplemousses (grosseurs à volonté) 
-      1 four préchauffé à feu doux 

Temps : 
      20 minutes minimum selon la préparation. 
Préparation : 
      Introduire les 2 corps dans un lit chaud avec 50 grammes (ou plus) de baisers. 
      Enduire la surface des corps avec 500 grammes de caresses, ou plus si pas assez sucré. 
      Couvrir ces mêmes corps, en particulier la banane jusqu?à saturation. 

      Agiter avec ménagement les 2 pamplemousses, les faire dorer très légèrement sans les faire rougir. 
      Mettre la banane préalablement chauffée du bout des doigts dans le four à température ambiante (37°C). 

      Essentiel : Laisser surtout les 2 kiwis non pelés à l?extérieur. 

      Man½uvrer la banane très délicatement en va et vient. 
      La sortir de temps à autre et la retourner afin de contrôler  la cuisson : ceci pour qu?elle ne perde pas son jus. 
      La vitesse varie selon la marque du four. 
      Extraire le jus de la banane qui, lui, doit rester dans le four. 
      Retourner celle-ci avec légèreté. 
      Pour achever le gâteau, laisser macérer dans les mains ou essuyer le  surplus avec la langue :  ceci étant laissé au choix de la cuisinière. 
      Laisser refroidir. 
      Démouler 9 mois après.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

LES MAUDITS PIGEONS...

Un rabbin, un pasteur et un curé discutent de la meilleure façon de se débarrasser des pigeons dont les défections endommagent leurs établissements respectifs.

Le rabbin :
- Je crois qu'il faudrait utiliser le système que les paysans utilisent dans leurs champs, c'est à dire les coups de canon, cela les fera fuir.

Le pasteur :
- Oui, mais cela ne les empêchera pas de revenir et de continuer les dégradations, je propose le blé empoisonné

Le curé :
- Mes chers collègues, pourquoi utiliser des moyens aussi barbares ? Pourquoi ne pas les baptiser et leur faire faire leur première communion et après je vous garantis qu'on ne les reverra plus ! 


:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Décembre 2005)

Un curé et un rabbin discutent de la manière de distrbuer l'argent récolté dans les troncs.
Le curé dit...Je laisse le soin au hasard, je trace une ligne sur le sol, j'envoie la monaie en l'air et ce qui retombe à la droite de la ligne va aux oeuvres de l'église. Ce qui tombe à gauche me permet de menus frais.
Le rabbin....J'emploie le même méthode à la différence près que, tout ce qui reste en l'air est consacré a Dieu...et ce qui tombe par terre c'est pour mes frais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> LES MAUDITS PIGEONS...
> 
> Un rabbin, un pasteur et un curé discutent de la meilleure façon de se débarrasser des pigeons dont les défections endommagent leurs établissements respectifs.
> 
> ...



Elle tiens pas la route, ta blague, c'est justement quand les pigeons font défection que tout va bien ... Hein ? Ah, tu voulais dire déjection !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Cette position est anatomiquement impossible....


Non, non, je t'assure... Peut-être la position des mains sur les fesses devrait migrer vers les épaules mais c'est tout à fait possible de faire comme ce loup (sans baver, c'est mieux)


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Décembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Cinq techniciens et cinq ingénieurs se déplacent pour aller à un salon.
> 
> Chacun des 5 ingénieurs va acheter un billet de train. Les techniciens achètent UN seul billet...
> Ils vont s'enfermer dans les toilettes juste avant que le contrôleur n'arrive.
> ...




En faite la vraie histoire est celle-ci : 

Trois ingénieurs Apple et trois ingénieurs Microsoft se retrouvent sur le quai de la gare pour se rendre à un grand événement informatique.
Les ingénieurs Microsoft demandent trois billets et, à leur grande surprise, ils remarquent que les ingénieurs Apple n'en prennent qu'un seul.
Etonnés, ils avertissent les ingénieurs Apple des contrôles fréquents effectués par la SNCF.
Ceux-ci rigolent et leur disent:
"Ah, mais attendez voir!".

Au cours du voyage, le contrôleur entre dans la voiture et, aussitôt, les trois ingénieurs Apple se dirigent promptement vers les toilettes et s'y enferment.
Les ingénieurs Microsoft remarquent éberlués leur manège puis, après s'être fait contrôlés, voient le contrôleur taper à la porte des toilettes en annonçant:
"Contrôle des billets!"...
Une voix à l'intérieur fait:
"Voilà!"
et un billet passe sous la porte. Le contrôleur vérifie le billet puis repart. Les ingénieurs Microsoft sont très impressionnés de la technique des ingénieurs Apple...

Nos même six ingénieurs se retrouvent sur le quai de la gare de retour de leur événement. Les trois ingénieurs Apple achètent un billet, tandis que les ingénieurs Microsoft n'en achètent même pas.
Pantois, les ingénieurs Apple ne peuvent s'empêcher de souligner le risque encouru par les ingénieurs Microsoft en cas de contrôle. Lesquels rigolent et leur disent:
"Ah, mais attendez voir!"

Au cours du voyage, notre contrôleur entre dans la voiture et, aussitôt, les trois ingénieurs Apple se dirigent promptement vers les toilettes et s'y enferment.
Les trois ingénieurs Microsoft, moins prompts à réagir, se mettent en route doucement.
Une fois les ingénieurs Apple enfermés, l'un des ingénieurs Microsoft tape à la porte des toilettes et annonce:
"Contrôle des billets!", et récupère le billet des ingénieurs Apple et file s'enfermer dans les autres toilettes avec ses deux acolytes...

La morale de cette histoire est donc la suivante:
Chez Microsoft, non seulement ils piquent les idées des autres mais, en plus, ils les améliorent!


----------



## r0m1 (9 Décembre 2005)

c pas une blague destinée à MacG, mais à WindowsG non?


----------



## justme (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## justme (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

j'ai rien contre les Belges promis


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai compris le pseudo de jo_6466:
le _ c'est ke, et 6466 c'est le nombre de blagues qu'il s'est promis de poster


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle tiens pas la route, ta blague, c'est justement quand les pigeons font défection que tout va bien ... Hein ? Ah, tu voulais dire déjection !


Of bourses !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je t'assure... Peut-être la position des mains sur les fesses devrait migrer vers les épaules mais c'est tout à fait possible de faire comme ce loup (sans baver, c'est mieux)


je confirme pour l'avoir essayée hier  .... la position est tenable en serrant fortement les genoux au dessus des reins de la belle à condition qu'elle se cabre au maximun ...  l'effort en vaut la chandelle


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Quel est le profil de la femme idéale?

- petite
- une bouche avec des grosses lêvres
- le crâne plat

Et pourquoi?????????

- petite ... parce que comme ça elle est à la bonne "hauteur"  
- des grosses lêvres .... parce que tout les hommes le savent , c'est nettement meilleur  
- Et le crâne plat ... parce que pendant ce temps là on peut même poser sa bière dessus  :love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

Par un beau matin de printemps, un petit garçon sort pour la première fois la belle bicyclette qu'il a reçue pour Noël.

Il rencontre SARKOZY à cheval. SARKOZY le regarde et lui dit :
- Ta bicyclette est bien belle, l'as tu reçue du Père Noël ?
- Oui Monsieur SARKOZY.
- Alors, lui dit SARKOZY tout en lui donnant une contravention de 25 euros, tu donneras ça à ton papa, et tu diras au Père Noël que la prochaine fois, il faudra qu'il mette un voyant rouge à l'arrière de ta bicyclette..

Le petit gars prend le ticket et dit à SARKOZY :
- Votre cheval est bien beau, c'est aussi un cadeau du père Noël ?

SARKOZY qui décide de rentrer dans le jeu lui répond :
- Oui, c'est aussi un cadeau du Père Noël, pourquoi ?

Et le gamin de lui répondre :
- Alors vous direz au Père Noël que pour un cheval, le trou du cul se met derrière et non dessus.


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

c'est possible mais la ou tu poses les pieds ca doit etre dur sinon
tu rebondis et forcement ca dérape tout le temps


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Je vous averti elle est odieuse!!! ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

Dernier avertissement .. elle est horrible!!! ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Un nouveau sport est apparu ... le SEXE RODEO!

materiel nécessaire :
- une femme qui aime "ça"
- un mec qui a des "couilles"
- un très grand lit vu que ça risque de "déménager"
- un chronomètre précis

Les rêgles du sport:
Après quelques mamours destinés à préchauffer la machine , prenez en lévrette la femme et faites lui l'amour du mieux que vous pouvez ... asthmatiques s'abstenir

A un moment donné déclenchez le chronomètre tout en lui murmurant à l'oreille "j'ai le sida!!!" et essayez de tenir le plus longtemps possible la position!
Arrêtez le chronomètre lorsque vous vous serez retrouvé les quatres fers en l'air à l'autre bout de la pièce


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible mais la ou tu poses les pieds ca doit etre dur sinon
> tu rebondis et forcement ca dérape tout le temps


Sur terrain glissant tu peux assurer la position en prévoyant des calle-pieds à hauteur des genoux de la fille

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

également appelée "rodeo belge"


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau sport est apparu ... le sexe rodeo!
> (...)




Si tu n'était pas là se fil serait bien triste.  :love:  


Edit:





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.



Désolé... :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



Mort de rire


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> également appelée "rodeo belge"


Dans la version française de ce sport , le chrono est remplacé par un verre de gros rouge et on mesure les centilitres restants   

:love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

C'est un homme qui déambule dans la rue
Soudain il est accosté par un clochard édenté particulièrement sale et débraillé qui lui demande quelques euros afin de manger. 

Le passant, en bon samaritain, sort son portefeuille et en sort un billet de 10 euros et demande :
- Si je vous donne ce billet, allez-vous acheter de la bière au lieu de manger? 
- Nan ... il y a maintenant plusieurs années que j'ai arrêté de boire!
- Allez-vous l'utiliser pour jouer au casino au lieu de manger? 
- Nan  ... je ne joue plus ... j'ai juste besoin d'un peu d'argent simplement pour survivre
- Allez-vous dépenser cet argent pour jouer au golf au lieu d'acheter de la nourriture? 
- Nan ... Il y a plus de vingt ans que je n'ai pas joué au golf! 
- Peut-être allez-vous dépenser cet argent pour le sexe au lieu de la nourriture?
- Nan ... je baise plus ... je veux pas risquer de choper le sida pour juste trois petits coups de reins!! ... s'exclame le sans-abri.

Alors l'homme lui dit:
- Bien .... Je ne vais pas vous donner l'argent. Toutefois, je vous invite à la maison pour un repas gastronomique que mon épouse vous préparera.

Le sans-abri n'en revient pas :
- Mais votre femme sera furieuse envers vous si vous lui ramenez à la maison un type sale, en guenille, et qui sent terriblement mauvais! 
- Non soyez tranquille, c'est parfait ... je veux simplement lui faire voir à cette salope à quoi ressemble un homme qui a laissé tomber la bière, le jeu, le golf et le sexe!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Message d'un homme démoralisé...

Cher (Chère) ami(e), 
Puisque nous sommes au début d'année, j'aimerais vous tenir informé(e)s et vous dire combien ma vie a changé après avoir reçu et renvoyé certains messages électroniques. Ce sont tout particulièrement les "chaînes de courrier" qui ont affecté ma vie. 

D'abord, je ne sors plus le soir : j'ai trop peur d'être dragué par une superbe blonde pulpeuse qui m'invitera à boire un dernier verre chez elle. Car en fait, elle sera complice avec des voleurs d'organes, et je ne veux pas me réveiller, couché sur le dos dans une baignoire pleine de glace, avec un rein en moins, et un message sur le miroir qui dit «Appelle les urgences ou tu mourras". C'est vrai, quoi ! Je tiens trop à mon râble ! 

Ensuite, je ne vais plus au cinéma, car je ne veux pas attraper le Sida en m'asseyant sur une seringue. De plus, j'ai appris que c'est quand on va au ciné que des malfrats en profitent pour appeler chez vous et dire qu'ils vous ont kidnappé. 

Chez moi, je ne réponds plus au téléphone : je ne veux pas qu'on me demande de composer *9 sur mon clavier, et que je reçoive ensuite une facture astronomique pour des appels que je n'aurais même pas réalisés... 

D'ailleurs, j'ai jeté mon téléphone portable, puisque Ericsson allait m'en offrir un tout neuf. En fait, je ne l'ai jamais reçu, alors j'en ai racheté un autre. Mais je l'ai aussi jeté, puisque j'ai appris entre temps que je courrais le risque d'attraper une tumeur au cerveau. 

J'ai définitivement cessé d'avoir des relations sexuelles, même avec un préservatif. Car il y a des détraqués qui s'amusent à aller dans les pharmacies et percer les préservatifs à l'aide d'une aiguille. 

 De même, je ne bois ni ne mange plus de boissons et d'aliments en boîte:je ne veux pas risquer de mourir empoisonné par les rats. Enfin, je réalise dorénavant tout mes déplacements à pied, puisque les sièges des transports publics (et tout spécialement le métro) sont de véritables infections. 

J'ai décidé de tousser fortement toutes les 3 minutes, ceci afin d'éviter les arrêts cardiaques. 

J'ai fait don de toutes mes économies à des associations capables d'acheter un nouveau myocarde pour Brian, soigner Rachel Arlington et Jessica Meydec de leur cancer, et aussi de retrouver la petite Penny Brown, perdue depuis 1982. J'espère aussi les avoir tous beaucoup aidés en vous envoyant ces messages sponsorisés par Bill Gates (c'est un chic type, ce Bill !). 

De même, j'ai recueilli 53 chats dans mon appartement. Au moins, ceux-ci ne seront pas horriblement torturés par les bourreaux de BonzaiKitten. 

Mon ordinateur est maintenant bien protégé contre tous les virus possibles et imaginables, tels que les Grenouilles Budweiser, le Sulfnbk..exe, et autres Buddylst.sip. En effet, je l'ai équipé de McAffee et de Norton, et je rachète chaque année la nouvelle version anti-virus (comme recommandé par les compagnies qui les produisent). 

Mon notaire a bien reçu mon testament dans lequel je lègue tous mes biens à une institution de charité (donc à but non-lucratif) qui se chargera de faire parvenir 1 dollar à chaque femme Pakistanaise battue par son mari. 

Et j'ai aussi envoyé à Mary Robinson (haut commissaire de la Croix-Rouge aux Nations Unies), la liste de tous mes proches, amis, voisins et connaissances, car je suis sûr qu'ils auraient bien évidemment tous été d'accord pour aider les femmes Afghanes. 

J'attends toujours les 120'000 $ que me doivent AOL et Microsoft. Pourtant, j'ai bien fait suivre leurs messages comme convenu... 

Et d'ailleurs, j'attends toujours mon Ericsson dernier modèle, gratuit of course ! De même, j'attends toujours de recevoir 10 millions de dollars et une Porsche GT4, ainsi que de passer une nuit torride avec Cindy Crawford. J'y crois, puisque ce sont les trois voeux que j'ai réalisé avant de faire suivre le Totem Tantra magique que j'avais eu la chance de recevoir directement du Dalaï Lama. 

En fait puisque aucun de mes voeux ne se réalise, je crois maintenant qu'il y a un message que j'ai oublié de faire suivre, et que c'est pour cette raison que la malchance me colle à la peau ... NE TE LAISSE PAS INFLUENCER PAR CERTAINS E-MAILS!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Un vieux monsieur va voir son médecin :

- DOCTEUR ! JE N'ENTENDS PLUS RIEN DE MON OREILLE DROITE !
- OK. OK ! Mais parlez moins fort parce que moi, j'entends parfaitement... Bon, asseyez-vous là et ne bougez pas pendant que j'inspecte votre oreille...

Le médecin prend ses instruments et se rend immédiatement compte que quelque chose bouche le conduit auditif du gars.

Avec mille précautions, le médecin arrive à extraire le corps étranger, l'examine et finit par dire :
- Mon cher monsieur, vous aviez un suppositoire dans l'oreille !
- QUOI? UN SUPPOSITOIRE DANS MON OREILLE? Mais... Mais... Alors... Où ai-je bien pu mettre mon écouteur?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

Un gars, dans la quarantaine, bien habillé, élégant, entre dans le cabinet du médecin.

Il enlève son chapeau, le pose sur une table. 
Il enlève son veston, le brosse, le plie soigneusement et le range à côté du chapeau.
Il enlève sa cravate, la plie en trois et la dépose sur le veston. 
Il enlève sa chemise, reboutonne les boutons, rabat les manches par derrière, la plie en quatre et la pose à côté de son veston.
Il enlève son pantalon, le plie et le place sur la table. 
Il enlève son caleçon, le plie en trois et le place par dessus son pantalon.
Il se penche, enlève ses bas, les plie et les pose à côté de son pantalon.

Le médecin pianote sur son bureau:
- Au fait, monsieur, vous êtes venu me voir pourquoi.
- Pourquoi? Vous me demandez pourquoi?
Le gars approche du bureau, et prend son pénis entre ses mains.
- Pour ça docteur. Pour ça!
- Pour ça quoi. Soyez plus précis...
- Vous ne voyez pas? J'en ai une plus basse que l'autre et ça augmente avec le temps.
- oui, je vois ... et alors?

- Et alors?? ... et bien je trouve que ça fait drôlement désordre! .... j'aimerais que vous me remettiez tout cela au même niveau!


:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



Déjà bu ! _Et là, c'est sur, c'est moi qui l'ai mis _


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jose Culot (9 Décembre 2005)

-Docteur, quand j'enlève mon soutien-gorge j'ai le sein droit qui remonte.
-Qui descend , voulez-vous dire ?
-Non docteur, QUI REMONTE.
-Enlevez votre chemisier......maintenant le soutien...
A la grande surprise du médecin, le sein droit après s'être dégagé du bonnet......remonte, lentement mais surement.
-On recommence, remettez votre soutien......voilà......enlevez le.
Et le sein remonte comme décrit plus haut.
-Et de quoi vous plaignez vous madame?
-1° Mon mari rigole quand je me déshabille devant lui. 
 2° Quand je srip-tease devant mon amant, quand j'enlève mon soutien, je vois qu'il incline la tête à droite. C'est énervant......
-Non docteur je ne ressent aucune douleur.
-Recommençons......Madame après ces nombreux essais, je dois vous dire que je n'y comprend rien, mais je peux vous dire aussi que c'est contagieux.


----------



## Dupont François (10 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> En faite la vraie histoire est celle-ci :
> 
> Trois ingénieurs Apple et trois ingénieurs Microsoft ...............
> La morale de cette histoire est donc la suivante:
> Chez Microsoft, non seulement ils piquent les idées des autres mais, en plus, ils les améliorent!



 

Je ne connaissais pas cette variante mais, je n'aime pas trop la fin et de plus, je n'aime pas du tout Windobe !

Je pense que cette version pourrait  a être améliorée à la gloire d'APPLE !


----------



## Dupont François (10 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'un bisexuel pour une blonde?
- Un homme qui fait l'amour deux fois par mois

Comment appelle-t-on une blonde qui ne prend pas la pilule?
- Maman

Que faire quand une blonde vous lance une goupille?
- Prenez vos jambes à votre cou... Elle a une grenade dans la bouche

Quelle est la différence entre une blonde au volant et un bouquet de coquelicots?
- Aucune: les deux se ramassent dans les champs

:sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Deux gars sont dans un bateau qui fait naufrage en pleine mer.

Après plusieurs jours d'errance sur leur canot pneumatique, et alors qu'ils n'ont plus rien à manger depuis 5 jours et plus rien à boire depuis 2 jours, il voient une lampe à huile flotter sur l'eau.

L'un des types s'en empare, et juste en frottant la lampe, un génie en sort, aussitôt !

Le génie est un vieux génie qui leur dit :
- Ecoutez les gars, vous m'avez permis de sortir de cette lampe à la con, d'accord, mais moi, j'en ai un peu marre d'accorder trois voeux à chaque fois parce que je suis fainéant et fatigué.
Alors vous allez bien réfléchir et formuler un voeu que j'exaucerai.
Ensuite je me casse !

Le premier gars , sans réfléchir une seule seconde vocifère :
- Je veux qu'on ait assez de bière à boire pour le reste de notre vie !

Et aussitôt, le génie transforme la mer en un océan de bière !

Alors le second gars se tourne vers le premier et lui dit en lui collant une bonne claque derrière la tête :
- Bravo Einstein, maintenant on va être obligé de pisser dans le bateau !


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Agenouillé dans une église, un Noir s'adresse à Dieu : 
- Seigneur, pourquoi m'as-tu fait la peau noire?

Et dieu lui répond : 
- Pour te protéger des ardeurs du soleil africain?

Le noir continue :
- Pourquoi m'as-tu donné des bras et des jambes immenses? 
- Mais pour que tu puisses grimper aux arbres ou courir plus vite si un animal te poursuit dans la brousse? 
- Pourquoi m'as-tu mis des cheveux crépus? 
- Mais pour qu'ils ne s'accrochent pas aux branches ou dans les lianes lorsque tu pars chasser dans la brousse

Et le noir lance alors :
- Alors pourquoi ... Seigneur ... m'as-tu fait naître en Seine Saint Denis?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Idée...

Vous avez beaucoup de médicaments à prendre ?
Voila la solution !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

La chasse au cerf ..

Deux chasseurs de cerf passent toute une semaine en forêt sans le moindre succès. Ils décident de rentrer chez eux et se jurent de mieux préparer leur coup l'année d'après.

La saison suivante, l'un d'eux a l'idée brillante de louer un costume de biche pour attirer plus facilement les fiers cervidés. 
En forêt, dès le premier jour, les deux complices revêtent le costume  .. l'un se glisse à l'avant et l'autre à l'arrière.

Ils imitent alors le cri de la biche et sans tarder, un puissant cerf se présente et commence à renifler l'étrange animal.

Le type de derrière crie alors : 
- OK, on peut sortir!
Celui de devant, après quelques secondes :
- P'tain! ... la fermeture-éclair s'est coincée!!!!!!!!!" 
Le type de derrière : 
- Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ????

Celui de devant : 
- Bin .. moi je crois que je vais me mettre à brouter et toi ... je crois que tu devrais commencer à serrer les fesses!


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Un grand-père reçoit la visite de son petit-fils:

- Alors, mon gars, ça marche? T'es content?
- Oui, oui Papi.
- Et en amour, ça va?
- Oh, pour ça oui, j'suis comme mon bon Papi dans son jeune âge!
- T'as une maîtresse alors?
- Nan ..
- Non? à ton âge, tu n'as pas de maîtresse?
- Nan ... j'en ai pas une mais 4.
- Tu y vas fort! Tu les vois de temps en temps?
- Chaque jour... Toutes les 4.
- Hé! Oh! Ton truc, c'est quoi?
- Ben, un copain qui est pharmacien m'a préparé des pilules. J'en prends une et, avec ça je ne crains personne.

Papi plonge dans un abîme de réflexions, puis au bout d'un moment:
- Hé, tu ne pourrais pas en refiler une à ton Papi par hasard? .... J'voudrais bien voir si ça fait encore de l'effet à mon âge. Si ça marche, demain je te donne 100euros

Le lendemain, le jeune garçon revient.
- Bravo, mon gars! elles sont super tes pillules! Tiens, voilà l'enveloppe que je t'ai promise. 
Le jeune ouvre l'enveloppe et y trouve 300euros
- Euh ... tu m'avais pas promis 100euros.
- Oui, c'est exact ... Les 200euros, c'est de la part de ta grand-mère!


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Un couple de vieux est tranquillement affalé dans un canapé devant un épisode de Derrick quand, tout d'un coup, le vieux se lève, se précipite dans l'entrée et enfile son manteau.

La vieille lui demande :
- Où vas-tu comme ça Sylvain ?
- Je vais chez le docteur.
- Pourquoi ? T'es malade ?...
- Non. Je vais le voir pour qu'il me prescrive du Viagra...

En entendant cela, la vieille bondit du canapé et s'en va chercher son pardessus dans la penderie.
- Pourquoi tu mets ton pardessus ? demande le vieux
- Moi aussi, je m'en vais voir le docteur !
- Pourquoi ? T'es malade ?...
- Pas du tout... Mais si tu veux recommencer à utiliser ton vieux machin tout rouillé, alors il faut que je me fasse faire un rappel de vaccin contre le tétanos...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Décembre 2005)

Quels sont les trois grands mensonges des ingénieurs Microsoft ?

    * Ca marche,
    * C'est compatible
    * Vous l'aurez demain...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Décembre 2005)

L'ingénieur M$ est souvent amené à être subtile et diplomate dans ses propos, apprenez à lire entre les lignes ...

    * Différentes approches ont été essayées.
      (On essaye encore de deviner ce qui se passe)

    * On approche d'une solution.
      (On s'est réunis pour prendre un café)

    * On prépare un rapport complet, selon une approche entièrement nouvelle.
      (On vient juste d'engager trois nerds sortis de l'école)

    * Ce sera une avancée technologique majeure!
      (ça fonctionne pas mieux qu'avant, mais ça a une allure franchement hi-tech...)

    * On peut tenir pour assuré que le client sera satisfait.
      (On est tellement en retard sur le planning, que le client acceptera n'importe quoi)

    * Les tests préliminaires n'ont pas été franchement concluants.
      (Cette saloperie a planté des qu'on l'a lancée)

    * Les tests ont été vraiment encourageants!
      (Incroyable ! ça a vraiment fonctionné !)

    * Il va falloir abandonner le concept en son entier.
      (Le seul mec qui y comprenait quelque chose vient de démissionner.)

    * C'est en cours...
      (On est tellement dans la merde que c'est sans espoir...)

    * Nous allons y jeter un coup d'oeil.
      (Laissez tomber! On a déjà assez de problèmes comme ça)

    * Veuillez prendre note et initialiser les documents.
      (Partageons les responsabilités à propos de ce merdier)

    * Faites-nous part de vos réflexions.
      (On écoutera ce que vous avez à dire,tant que ca n'interfère pas avec ce qui est déjà fait ou avec ce que nous allons faire)

    * Faites-nous part de votre interprétation.
      (On a hâte d'entendre vos conneries)

    * Voyons-nous pour en discuter.
      (Passez à mon bureau :j'ai encore complètement foiré le truc)

    * Complètement nouveau!
      (Les pièces ne sont pas interchangeables avec l'ancien modèle.)

    * Le résultat d'années de développement.
      (On a réussi à en faire fonctionner un finalement)

    * Ne nécessite aucune maintenance.
      (Impossible à réparer)

    * Ne nécessite que peu de maintenance.
      (Presque impossible à réparer)


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est un ingénieur d'apple qui rencontre un ingénieur Microsoft. Le premier dit au second: -"Moi, ça me coûte un fric et un temps fou de tester mes logiciels avant de les commercialiser". L'ingénieur Microsoft lui répond: - "Tu testes tes logiciels toi-même ? T'as pas de clients pour faire ça ?"

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> C'est un ingénieur d'apple qui rencontre un ingénieur Microsoft. Le premier dit au second: -"Moi, ça me coûte un fric et un temps fou de tester mes logiciels avant de les commercialiser". L'ingénieur Microsoft lui répond: - "Tu testes tes logiciels toi-même ? T'as pas de clients pour faire ça ?"



L'humour anti-microsoft est souvent très (très très très) fatiguant mais celle-là est drôle, ça va


----------



## r0m1 (10 Décembre 2005)

la fesse droite dit à la fesse gauche: 
" eh ! tu trouves pas que ça pue dans le couloir!!!" :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est un vieux monsieur qui va se confesser.

Il rentre dans le confessionnal et le curé commence :
- Allez-y mon fils. Confessez vos péchés...
- Eh bien voilà mon Père. Ce que j'ai à vous avouer n'est pas joli joli... Pendant la guerre de 39-45 j'ai reçu la visite dans la ferme d'une jeune fille juive qui voulait se cacher des Allemands. Alors je l'ai cachée dans mon grenier et comme ça, ils n'ont jamais pu la trouver.
- Mais c'est très bien ça ! C'est même un acte de résistance. Ce n'est pas un péché et ça pourrait même vous valoir une médaille...
- Mais je n'ai pas fini, mon Père... A l'époque, j'étais jeune plutôt viril si voyez ce que je veux dire.... Alors je lui ai dit qu'en échange de cette cachette que je lui offrais, elle devrait m'accorder ses faveurs... sexuellement parlant...
Le curé réfléchit une minute puis reprend :
- Eh bien, les temps étaient vraiment difficiles, et puis vous preniez vraiment un très gros risque en la cachant chez vous... Je suis sûr que Dieu dans son infinie sagesse et sa grande bonté saura reconnaître en vous l'âme charitable plutôt que le simple profiteur d'une situation dramatique...
- Oh merci mon Père. C'est un gros poids sur ma conscience que vous me retirez. Est-ce que je peux vous poser une autre question ?
- Mais bien sûr, mon fils.
- Est-ce que je dois lui dire maintenant que la guerre est terminée ?...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

LES 3 CADEAUX...

Trois frères quittent la maison en Italie pour aller s'installer en Amérique et prospérer. Ils se retrouvent plus tard et discutent des cadeaux qu'ils ont pu envoyer à leur vieille mère en Italie.
Le premier dit :
- J'ai fait bâtir une grande maison pour mère.
Le deuxième dit :
- Je lui ai envoyé une Mercédès avec un chauffeur.
Le troisième sourit et dit :
- Je vous ai battu tous les deux. Vous savez comment mère aime la Bible, et vous savez qu'elle ne voit plus très bien. Je lui ai envoyé un perroquet qui peut réciter toute la Bible. Ça a pris 12 ans à 20 moines dans un monastère pour lui enseigner ça. J'ai dû payer 1 000 000$ !
Un peu plus tard, la mère envoie des lettres de remerciements :
- Marco ! Ecrit-elle au premier fils, la maison que tu m'as fait bâtir est trop grande. Je ne vis que dans une pièce mais je dois entretenir toute la maison !
- Angelo ! Ecrit-elle au deuxième fils, je suis trop vieille pour voyager. Je reste à la maison tout le temps, alors je n'utilise jamais la Mercédès. Et le chauffeur s'ennuie beaucoup !
- Marcello ! Ecrit-elle à son troisième fils, tu as été le seul de mes fils à vraiment comprendre ce que ta mère désirait. Ton poulet était vraiment délicieux !



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2005)

Un type va au bordel. Il demande :
- C'est combien ?
- 30 euros, répond la tenancière
Il regarde dans son portefeuille et dit :
- Mince. Je n'ai que 10 euros.
- Mais nous avons aussi une prestation à 10 euros. Ca vous intéresse ?
- Heu... oui.
- Alors montez au premier. Première porte à gauche.
Il monte et attend dans la pièce. Quelques minutes plus tard, la porte s'entrouvre et il voit entrer un canard. Et la porte se referme. Il hésite un long moment puis se décide finalement à faire son affaire avec le volatile. Il lui court derrière et finit par l'attraper. Et il fait.
Le lendemain il va au peep-show qui jouxte la maison close. Il regarde un couple qui fait l'amour. En sortant il dit à un des autres spectateurs :
- Joli spectacle !
- Et encore ça, c'est rien, lui répond l'autre. Vous seriez venu hier. Il y avait un type qui se tapait un canard. C'était d'enfer.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Toujours aussi bonne!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vieux monsieur qui va se confesser.
> 
> Il rentre dans le confessionnal et le curé commence :
> - Allez-y mon fils. Confessez vos péchés...
> ...



J'ai vu un film sur le même thème !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Là, je viens de recevoir ça !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un type va au bordel.  C'était d'enfer.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

une petite ..

C'est l'heure de pointe sur la ligne N°12, et tout le monde se retrouve entassé comme des sardines à la verticale.
Soudain, une jeune femme sent que quelqu'un est en train de lui passer la main sur les hanches... Elle l'apostrophe:
- Hé!!! Vous ne pourriez pas mettre vos mains ailleurs?
Et l'autre:
- je voudrais bien mais j'ose pas...


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

allez, une petite connue, mais je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà bue celle la:

deux femmes discutent: 
"- et toi tu fumes après l'amour?
 - je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé...."


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

encore une petite blague qui marche malgré tout mieux a l'oral, donc a vous d'etre le renouveau de l'actor studio pour la raconter...


une mère et sa fille vont dans un magasin de téléphonie mobile. la mere souhaite acheter un telephone pour sa fille. le vendeur leur demande:

"- et vous savez ce que vous voulez? quel portable, quel forfait? Bouygues, orange, sfr?"

et la mère répond

" non non elle sait pas faire, mais elle va apprendre..."
  

bon je sors ...


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

un homme rentre dans un bar:

"JE VOUDRAIS UNE BOITE D'ALLUMETTE !!!!!!"
" ca va l,ui répond le barman, je ne suis pas sourd, avec ou sans filtre ????"


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

un petit homme rentre dans un bar et crie: 

" QUI A REPEINT MA VOITURE EN ROUGE !!!!!!!"

un mec super baraqué lui répond: 

" c'est moi pourquoi???"

"juste pour savoir quand est ce que vous repassez la deuxième couche...:rose:


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

voila , j'ai fini mon flood de blaques de fin de soirée, donc pitié que quelqu'un vienne m'aider.... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Ce petit monsieur entre dans un bar en demandant : "a qui est le doberman qui attend devant la porte ?"

Une armoire à glace se lève : "Il est à moi ! C'est quoi, le problème ?"

"C'est mon yorkshire, il est en train de le tuer !"

"Vot'yorkshire tuer mon doberman ??? Vous rêvez, mon vieux !"

"Si si, je vous assure, votre doberman a voulu le bouffer, et il l'a avalé de travers, il s'étrangle avec !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Lorsqu'un chien vous a chié sur les pompes, comment savoir si c'était un yorkshire ou un pit bull ?

Facile, si vous lui avez filé un coup de latte, c'était un yorkshire ! :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

merci Pascal , mon sauveur


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Sont fous, ces r0m1 !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'un chien vous a chié sur les pompes, comment savoir si c'était un yorkshire ou un pit bull ?
> Facile, si vous lui avez filé un coup de latte, c'était un yorkshire ! :rateau:


Presque pareil ..

Quelle est la difference entre un Yorkshire et un pitbull qui vous font pipi dessus?... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Le pitbull , lui , on le laisse finir ....   :love:


----------



## Nobody (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Presque pareil ..
> 
> Quelle est la difference entre (...)




Comment reconnaitre un écureuil d'une brosse à dents?

Vous les posez tous les deux au pied d'un arbre.
Celui qui grimpe à l'arbre, c'est l'écureuil.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

.
Vous ne vous êtes jamais demandé ce que devenaient les vieux toreadors? ..... nous on les a retrouvés .....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Agression sexuelle...`


 C'est le club du troisième âge du Trifouilly sur Gynette qui a proposé un petit voyage organisé à ses membres. 

Après quelques heures de trajet, le chauffeur du bus fait descendre tout le monde pour la visite de l'abbaye de Saint-Cylhiquone. Alors que tout le monde est descendu, une mamie vient faire une confidence à l'oreille du chauffeur : 
- Monsieur, je pense avoir été victime d'une agression sexuelle tout à l'heure dans ce bus... 
Le chauffeur, sans vouloir mettre en doute ses dires, reste tout de même dubitatif. Il lui promet néanmoins de la surveiller afin que cela ne se reproduise pas. 

A midi, alors que le bus s'était arrêté pour le déjeuner, une deuxième vieille dame va trouver le chauffeur et lui confie : 
- Je viens d'être victime d'une agression sexuelle! 
Cette fois, le chauffeur commence à considérer avec plus d'attention les propos des 2 vieilles. 

Il inspecte les travées à la recherche du pervers. Et il tombe! sur un petit vieux qui est là, à quatre pattes entre les sièges. 
Il l'enpoigne par la veste et lui demande : 
- Bonjour monsieur, est-ce que je peux vous aider? 

Le vieux le regarde et il lui répond : 
- Pour sûr que tu peux m'aider fiston! J'ai perdu ma moumoute et j'essaie de la retrouver.
- Par deux fois, je pensais avoir mis la main dessus, mais les 2 avaient la raie au milieu, alors que la mienne a la raie sur le côté...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

.

Vous ne vous êtes jamais demandé de quoi avaient le plus peur les toreadors lorsqu'ils entraient dans l'arêne??? ... de la mort? ... Nannnn!! ....de ceci! ..


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Une petite ...

Un couple entre dans une pharmacie et le Monsieur demande: 
- Hum, voila... J'aimerais savoir combien coûte (baissant la voix) une pilule de Viagra... 
Le pharmacien: 
- C'est 60 euros monsieur.
L'homme : 
- Quoi ! Mais c'est bien trop cher! 
Alors la femme du type ajoute : 
- Comment ça trop cher ? 120euros par an, c'est quand même pas la mer à boire !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

.
Vous ne vous êtes jamais demandé ce qu'on faisait des toréadors pas très doués?  .....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est un accouchement très difficile parce que le nouveau né se tord de rire. Un rire comme il n'en existait pas avant celui-là ... du jamais vu ... le médecin n'en peut plus

Heureusement après 4h de patience  le médecin réussit à le sortir du ventre de sa mère. 
Il lui donne, comme il se doit, deux petites claques sur les fesses, le secoue mais le bébé continue à rire à se casser les cordes vocales

Le médecin ne sachant plus quoi faire s'apprêt à quitter la salle quand il remarque que le nourrisson garde le poing obstinément fermé. 
Alors,il lui déplie la main et dedans il y a...
-
-
-
-
-

Une pilule...

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

*- Tu sais les maux de têtes que j'avais continuellement depuis quelque temps... et bien, ils sont disparus. 
- Plus de maux de tête ? Questionne le mari. Qu'est-ce que t'as fait ? 
- Mon amie m'a référée à un hypnotiseur et il m'a dit de me tenir devant un miroir en répétant : je n'ai pas mal à la tête, je n'ai pas mal à la tête, je n'ai pas mal à la tête et ça a marché. Mes maux de tête sont disparus. 
- C'est fantastique, réplique le mari. 
- Tu sais, tu n'es pas trop performant au lit depuis quelques temps, enchaîne la femme. Peut-être devrais-tu le consulter toi aussi ? 
Après avoir consulté l'hypnotiseur, le mari revient à la maison, enlace sa femme, l'entraîne dans la chambre, la couche sur le lit et lui dit : 
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes. Il s'enferme ensuite dans la salle de bains et quelques minutes plus tard revient dans la chambre et honore sa femme avec une passion peu commune. 
Sa femme ne tarit pas d'admiration devant une telle performance. Le mari dit : 
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes, et il retourne dans la salle de bains. Au bout de quelques minutes, il revient dans la chambre et refait l'amour à sa femme encore plus passionnément que la première fois. 
La femme est épuisée mais ravie. Le mari dit : 
- Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes, et il retourne dans la salle de bain. 
Cette fois, sa femme le suit intriguée. Elle le voit debout devant le miroir qui répète:
- "Elle n'est pas ma femme, elle n'est pas ma femme, elle n'est pas ma femme."*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un accouchement très difficile parce que le nouveau né se tord de rire. Un rire comme il n'en existait pas avant celui-là ... du jamais vu ... le médecin n'en peut plus
> 
> Heureusement après 4h de patience  le médecin réussit à le sortir du ventre de sa mère.
> Il lui donne, comme il se doit, deux petites claques sur les fesses, le secoue mais le bébé continue à rire à se casser les cordes vocales
> ...



De toute façon, il n'y a, pour les femmes, qu'une seule et unique façon de rendre la pilule efficace à 100%, c'est de ...






...







...






...





La serrer très fort entre les genoux ! :casse: :rateau:


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, il n'y a, pour les femmes, qu'une seule et unique façon de rendre la pilule efficace à 100%, c'est d'



utiliser les autres trous !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2005)

Comment reconait-on le coté face du côté fesse d'un Berger Briard?











Facile: on enfonce un doigt. Si ça mord, c'est la tête...


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2005)

merci , bon appétit


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment reconait-on le coté face du côté fesse d'un Berger Briard?
> Facile: on enfonce un doigt. Si ça mord, c'est la tête...




C'est alors un Berger  Criard.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Comment reconnaitre un écureuil d'une brosse à dents?
> 
> Vous les posez tous les deux au pied d'un arbre.
> Celui qui grimpe à l'arbre, c'est l'écureuil.


 
Même genre....

Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?
Aucune, il ne sait ni voler.

Ah ouais nan celle là elle est vraiment nulle...


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

tellement vrai:love:


----------



## Dupont François (12 Décembre 2005)

Monsieur l'assureur,

Je vous écris en réponse a la demande d'informations complémentaires concernant mon accident de travail du 8 novembre dernier. J'ai précisé : "manque de chance" dans la case réservée aux "causes du sinistre" et vous me demandez des précisions.

Je suis couvreur de formation. Le jour de l'accident, je travaillais seul sur le toit d'un immeuble de 6 étages. Une fois le travail terminé, cet après-midi là, j'ai constaté qu'il restait environ 280 tuiles, ce qui représente un poids de près de 120 Kg. 
Plutôt que de descendre les tuiles à la main, j'ai décidé de les placer dans un monte-charge manuel qui fonctionnait grâce à une poulie fixée au 6e étage. 
J'ai donc chargé les tuiles dans la caisse du monte-charge sur le toit et suis redescendu au bas de l'immeuble pour procéder à la descente du chargement. 
Je tenais fermement la corde pour assurer la sécurité de cette man½uvre. Comme vous le noterez dans mon fichier médical ci-joint, mon poids est actuellement de 68 Kg. 
Dès que le monte-charge s'est retrouve suspendu en l'air, j'ai été irrésistiblement attiré vers le haut et, je le reconnais, n'ai pas eu la présence d'esprit de lâcher la corde. J'ai donc progressé à grande vitesse vers le haut de l'immeuble et, au niveau du troisième étage, j'ai rencontré le monte-charge qui, lui, progressait à la même vitesse en sens inverse. Cela explique la fracture du crâne que je vous ai mentionnée dans mon courrier précédent. 
Mon ascension s'est toutefois ralentie au niveau du 6e étage et s'est arrêtée lorsque mon index et mon majeur se sont retrouvés coincés dans la poulie. Cela détaille les nombreuses fractures de ma main droite que j'avais mentionnées. 
Suspendu en l'air et malgré la douleur intense, je n'ai pas lâché prise. 
Mais au même moment, le monte-charge percuta le sol à vive allure, ce qui brisa net le fond de la caisse. Toutes les briques éclatèrent et se répandirent sur le sol. Le monte-charge endommagé pesait à présent environ 20 Kg, si bien que, comme je tenais toujours fermement la corde, j'ai commencé une rapide descente vers le bas. 
Au niveau du troisième étage, comme vous l'imaginez, j'ai rencontré le monte-charge à très grande vitesse, ce qui explique les quatre dents cassées et les deux côtes enfoncées que je vous ai reportées précédemment. 
Cette percussion du monte-charge a toutefois ralenti quelque peu ma descente si bien que mon atterrissage sur le tas de tuiles brisées ne m'a causé qu'une simple fracture du genou Le fait que je ne mentionne nulle part dans ce rapport la cause exacte de l'enfoncement de la cage thoracique que j'ai pourtant déclaré dans ma lettre précédente ne vous aura sans doute pas échappé. J'ai en effet le regret de vous informer que me retrouvant ainsi étendu sur un tas de tuiles brisées avec de multiples fractures, je n'ai pas eu la présence d'esprit de tenir la corde quelques secondes de plus. J'étais donc dans l'incapacité totale de bouger lorsque le monte-charge de 20 Kg a entamé sa rapide redescente.

Très cordialement.


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur l'assureur,?
> Je vous écris en réponse a la demande d'informations complémentaires concernant mon accident de travail du 8 novembre dernier. J'ai précisé : "manque de chance" dans la case réservée aux "causes du sinistre" et vous me demandez des précisions.
> 
> Je suis couvreur de formation. Le jour de l'accident, je travaillais seul sur le toit d'un immeuble de 6 étages. Une fois le travail terminé, cet après-midi là, j'ai constaté qu'il restait environ 280 tuiles, ce qui représente un poids de près de 120 Kg.
> ...




Celle-ci, racontée par Marc Jolivet, elle est très drôle.


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Décembre 2005)

&#8220; Nouvelle &#8220;  Le spermatozoïde boiteux.

Dans un endroit indéfini sont réunis quelques milliers de spermatozoïdes,*Dont un boiteux* 
En terrain inconnu et de plus, sans savoir ni d&#8217;où ils viennent ni où ils vont
Personne ne se connaît, mais ils se demandent tous ce qu&#8217;ils font là en si grand nombre.
Les jours se passent sans qu&#8217;ils puissent répondre à la question qu&#8217;ils se posent ; qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;on fout ici ??
Seul, dans le fond de la pièce où ils sont confinés, un escalier monumental qui conduit à une minuscule porte qui ne permettrait que le passage d&#8217;un seul d&#8217;entre eux.
Un matin&#8230;  ..Ou peut-être une nuit (Barbara), des lumières psychédéliques traversent la pièce et l&#8217;on peut remarquer un certain énervement chez chacun d&#8217;eux &#8230;   .Il y avait même eu une bagarre rangée entre plusieurs éléments de la communauté.
Soudain un léger choc les oblige à tanguer, le choc se reproduit plus accentué&#8230;Certains ont même perdu l&#8217;équilibre.
Les chocs se sont répétés au point qu&#8217;ils sont ballottés d&#8217;avant en arrière et ont peine à tenir en équilibre.
Chacun, d&#8217;instinct, attend l&#8217;ouverture de la porte afin de s&#8217;échapper de ce lieu inhospitalier.
Une lumière rouge clignotante est apparue au-dessus de l&#8217;issue de sortie&#8230;  .Ils l&#8217;observent comprenant que d&#8217;un instant à l&#8217;autre ils vont être libérés.
Les chocs se font de plus en plus violents, la lumière ambiante de plus en plus saccadée. Les spermatozoïdes de plus en plus énervés.
Soudain, la lumière rouge vire au vert et enfin ; la porte s&#8217;ouvre.
D&#8217;un seul élan, chacun se rue désespérément vers cette issue tellement désirée.
Notre boiteux se rue&#8230;&#8230;.. Se fait renverser&#8230;  ..Piétiner sans pitié. Haletant&#8230;Il se traîne, il parvient en rampant  péniblement à gravir les escaliers qui mènent à cette porte tant convoitée. Au moment où il veut sortir&#8230;&#8230;La porte se referme le laissant désespéré et seul dans cette immense pièce.
Au court du temps, la scène se reproduit. Il ne sait combien de fois, il s&#8217;est fait piétiner&#8230;Insulter-&#8220; Tire &#8211;toi de là vieux con !&#8230;Pas d&#8217;handicapés là où nous allons ! &#8220;
Ulcéré&#8230;Dégoûté mais décidé à persévérer, notre boiteux améliore sa tactique d&#8217;approche et position du lotus attend les nouvelles fournées
 L&#8217;age canonique auquel il était parvenu n&#8217;améliorait pas l&#8217; exploit sportif  que représentait de se créer un passage dans la foule et ensuite&#8230;* Ces foutus escaliers.*

( NDLR. J&#8217;habite au troisième et l&#8217;ascenseur est souvent en panne.*

Le temps apportant réflexion, notre boiteux a enfin compris ce qu&#8217;il faisait là, où il allait et d&#8217;où il venait.

Un matin, notre boiteux, la barbe et les cheveux hirsutes méditant en position de lotus, s&#8217;aperçut de l&#8217;arrivée d&#8217;une nouvelle tribu de spermatozoïdes. A leur tête un spécimen superbe (*) ; l&#8217;allure altière&#8230;Dominant de sa stature tous les autres membres de sa tribu qui le regardaient avec respect.

*-Il s&#8217;agit ici d&#8217;une espèce mutante de spermatozoïde destinée à l&#8217;éclosion de surdoués apellés à devenir Modo ou même administrateurs sur des sites tels que Macgénération.

Apercevant notre boiteux, il se retourne et dit à l&#8217;envi&#8230;
-	Tiens ! Un vieux&#8230;  .Bonjour, Monsieur&#8230;Pouvez-vous m&#8217;éclairer de notre présence en ce lieu ?? Apparemment ça fait un bout de temps que vous êtes ici&#8230; .Donc familier des lieux ?
-	Tout d&#8217;abord laissez- moi vous féliciter pour votre politesse qui est plus que rare ici.
En effet, je peux vous renseigner&#8230;Nous sommes ici en attente de procréation.
-     Procréation !???? Qu&#8217;est-ce que c&#8217;est ?
Et notre spermatozoïde boiteux s&#8217;attelle à expliquer à notre Tarzan la théorie des abeilles, des fleurs et de la petite semence.
-	Procréer c&#8217;est donc cela ! S&#8217;écrie, émerveillé, le chef des spermatozoïdes. Mais comment se fait-il que vous soyez toujours ici&#8230;En attente.
-	Mon ami, les différentes tribus de spermatozoïdes m&#8217;ont toujours brimé et je n&#8217;ai jamais su franchir la porte&#8230;&#8230;Et pourtant, procréer est devenu pour moi un espoir&#8230;Une hantise&#8230;J&#8217;en fais des cauchemars.
Interpellant les membres de sa tribu, le chef déclare à haute et intelligible voix.
-	Le monsieur  ici à mes côtés est mon copain&#8230;Le premier qui le bouscule aura affaire à moi&#8230; .Ne le bousculez pas et veillez à ce qu&#8217;il passe la porte le premier.
-	Je vais passer le premier !  Le premier !  Quel bonheur cher ami... JE VAIS POUVOIR PROCREER&#8230; .PROCREER&#8230;PROCREER
Le bonheur du petit vieux faisait plaisir à voir. Le rêve de sa vie allait se réaliser.

Le soir même, les lumières apparurent et les secousses devinrent de plus en plus puissantes. Notre petit vieux est face à la porte, il murmure &#8220;merci mon Dieu&#8230; .Merci mon Dieu&#8230;.*Je vais enfin pouvoir procréer.*
Les autres spermatozoïdes sont massés derrière lui et la discipline est de rigueur, le chef y veille en hurlant. * La charte[b/].
Enfin la porte s&#8217;ouvre. Le petit vieux s&#8217;écrie &#8220;, &#8220; je vais procréer &#8220;  les autres spermatozoïdes se bousculent afin de passer cette fameuse porte. Embouteillage&#8230; .impossible d&#8217;avancer ???
Le petit vieux est calé des mains et des jambes aux embrasures de la porte, empêchant la ruée de ses suivants et gueule&#8230;&#8230;POUSSEZ PAS&#8230;  .POUSSEZ PAS&#8230;  .ON VA TOMBER DANS LA MERDE.*


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2005)

Mpffffffff !    :love:


----------



## Dupont François (13 Décembre 2005)

Notre Chef qui êtes odieux,
Que le travail soit léger,
Que les patrons partent en vacances.
Que notre volonté soit faite,
Au bureau comme à la maison.
Donne-nous aujourd'hui un jour de RTT,
Pardonne-nous nos absences,
Comme nous pardonnons aussi
A ceux qui nous font travailler.
Ne nous soumets pas aux heures supplémentaires,
Mais délivre-nous du stress,
Car c'est à toi qu'appartient le pouvoir
D'augmenter notre salaire et nos jours de congés,
Tout en diminuant notre travail.
Au nom du pèze, du fisc et du saint bénéfice?


----------



## lalsaco (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Une femme arrive dans la cuisine et voit son mari avec une tapette à mouche...
> -Que fais-tu??
> -Je chasse les mouches, répond-t-il.
> -En as tu déjà tuées?
> ...


C'est quoi cet empilemet de smiley ????


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> &#8220; Nouvelle &#8220; Le spermatozoïde boiteux.
> (...........)
> .


Excellente....


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Excellente....



...pas eu le courage de la lire jusqu'au bout.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2005)

Dans ces cas-là, lis les cinq premières lignes et les cinq dernières. Ca le fait tout aussi bien  

(moi, j'ai bien aimé )


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jose Culot (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...pas eu le courage de la lire jusqu'au bout.




J'ai bien eu le courage de l'écrire jusqu'au bout...C'est une histoire qui se raconte , pas qui s'écrit..
Dur...dur
Je suis plus fort à la gueule qu'avec les mains. 
Je la connaissais....mais j'ai bien rigolé tout seul, en pensant à tous ceux que ça ferait ch... de lire autant de conneries.:rateau: :rateau:
Je n'arretais pas d'en remetrre.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je la connaissais....mais j'ai bien rigolé tout seul, en pensant à tous ceux que ça ferait ch... de lire autant de conneries.:rateau: :rateau:



salaud !


----------



## apenspel (14 Décembre 2005)

Pardon à ceux qui pourraient trouver la suite homophobe, mais je trouve que c'est le contraire.

J'ai eu une vision d'enfer :
Un gars qui tiendrait un taureau par les couilles pour l'enculer.

Ce type-là, aurait beau être un PD (et sans doute zoophile), il mériterait le respect.


A  
A 
A 
A


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Pardon à ceux qui pourraient trouver la suite homophobe, mais je trouve que c'est le contraire.
> 
> J'ai eu une vision d'enfer :
> Un gars qui tiendrait un taureau par les couilles pour l'enculer.
> ...


C'est une nouvelle mode les empilements de smiley ou c'est des signes pour appeller les extra-terrestres ....???? Encore mieux que les lignes de Nazca ou StoneHenge..


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est une nouvelle mode les empilements de smiley ou c'est des signes pour appeller les extra-terrestres ....???? Encore mieux que les lignes de Nazca ou StoneHenge..



D'autant que celui là, rien à voir avec E.T., vu le contexte, il est limite hors charte ... je sais même pas de quel côté de la limite :mouais: :modo:


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Pardon à ceux qui pourraient trouver la suite homophobe, mais je trouve que c'est le contraire.
> 
> J'ai eu une vision d'enfer :
> Un gars qui tiendrait un taureau par les couilles pour l'enculer.
> ...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que celui là, rien à voir avec E.T., vu le contexte, il est limite hors charte ... je sais même pas de quel côté de la limite :mouais: :modo:



...d'autant que la blague n'est pas très drôle. :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Blague d'AMD à Intel...(PDF)


----------



## al02 (14 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...d'autant que la blague n'est pas très drôle. :hein:



Ce n'est malheureusement pas la seule !


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Blague d'AMD à Intel...(PDF)


Quelqu'un aurait la charité de traduire pour les non-initiés à la langue de shakeuspire?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait la charité de traduire pour les non-initiés à la langue de shakeuspire?



1. La Loi de Moore a été remplacée par le "Paradoxe de Paul" : le nombre de produits annulés chaque année par Intel doublera chaque année après l'introduction du processeur Opteron d'AMD. 

2. Dell leur a interdit de participer 

3. Aucune machine dispo jusqu'ici - les vêtements de protection utilisés par les constructeurs ne supportent qu'un maximum de 149 Watts 

4. Ils n'ont pas réussi à avoir l'autorisation des pompiers d'émettre autant de chaleur 

5. Ils ont refusé d'entrer dans la compétition quand ils ont compris qu'ils devraient accepter des règles fair play 

6. "Hé, on ne s'attend pas à ce qui que soit achète ces trucs !" 

7. Trop occupé à changer l'agencement des chaises du pont du Itanic 

8. Les autocollants "Intel Inside" qu'ils utilisent pour attacher les cores n'arrêtent pas de fondre 

9. Ils ont décidé de ramener le "front side bus" au duel, ils sont restés coincés dans une impasse 

10. Ils ont essayé de suivre leur roadmap pour participer au duel

Désolé.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Blague idiote:

C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui va aux toilettes dans un bar. La première est occupée et il entre dans la deuxième. A peine se met-il sur la cuvette qu'il entend :

- Salut ! Comment ça va ?  

Surpris, il se dit que c'est un drôle d'endroit pour lier d'amitié avec quelqu'un, mais bon, on ne choisit pas...

- Euh !!! ça va !  dit-il embarrassé.

- Qu'est-ce que tu fais de beau ?  

- Ben, je fais comme toi ...caca...  

- Ecoute, je te rappelle plus tard, il y a un c.. à côté qui répond à toutes mes questions !


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi les blondes n'utilisent pas de vibromasseurs ? 
Parce que ça leur fait déchausser les dents.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Yip (14 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

Un type entre dans un bar :

- Patron, un whisky avant que ça recommence !
Le patron lui sert.
- Patron, un whisky avant que ça recommence !
Le patron lui ressert un verre.
- Patron, un whisky avant que ça recommence !
Et rebelotte, le patron lui sert.
Au bout de 10 verres, le patron lui dit :
- Dites moi, j'espere que vous avez de quoi payer la note !?
- Et et et voilà, ça ça ça recommence....


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

Savez vous pourquoi les coqs n'ont pas de mains ?



Non ?!


Vous avez déjà vu une poule avec des seins ??


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

et les coqs y z'ont pas le droit de  se branloter un peu


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon amuse...:rateau: :rateau:

Objet: Repas de Noel dans notre entreprise
A LIRE JUSQU'AU BOUT, C'EST DU PUR BONHEUR ! (ceux qui ont participé à l'organisation des
fêtes entre collègues vont s'y retrouver !)
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Sophie CARRIERISTE - Direction des Ressources Humaines
A : Tous les salariés
Date : 01 / 12
Sujet : Fête de Noël
Chers Tous,
Je suis heureuse de vous informer que la Fête de Noël de notre entreprise aura lieu le 23
Décembre, à partir de midi, dans les salons privés de notre Espace. Il y aura un bar payant avec tout
un choix de boissons !
Nous aurons aussi un petit groupe musical amateur qui chantera des cantiques, alors n'hésitez
pas à chanter avec lui. Et ne soyez pas surpris de voir arriver notre PDG déguisé en Père Noël !!
Le sapin sera illuminé à partir de 13H00. Les échanges de cadeaux entre les membres du
personnel pourront se faire à partir de ce moment-là. Cependant, pour ne gêner personne
financièrement, aucun présent ne devra dépasser une valeur de 10 Euros.
Joyeux Noël à vous tous et à vos familles.
Cordialement,
Sophie
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Sophie CARRIERISTE- Direction des Ressources Humaines
A : Tous les salariés
Date : 02 / 12
Sujet : Fête de Fin d'Année
Chers Tous,
La note d'hier n'avait bien sûr pas pour but d'exclure nos employés de confession juive. Nous
savons que Hannoukah est une fête importante qui coïncide souvent avec Noël, même si cela n'est pas
le cas cette année.
La même optique s'applique à tous ceux de nos employés qui ne sont ni chrétiens ni juifs. Pour
calmer les esprits et ne vexer personne, toutes nos Fêtes de Noël s'appelleront désormais Fêtes de Fin
d'Année. Nous n'aurons par conséquent ni sapin ni cantiques, mais d'autres musiques pour votre plus
grand plaisir.
Tous contents, maintenant ?
Cordialement,
Sophie
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Sophie CARRIERISTE - Direction des Ressources Humaines
A : Tous les salariés
Date : 03 / 12
Sujet : Fête de Fin d'Année
Je m'adresse à la personne membre des Alcooliques Anonymes qui souhaitait qu'il y ait une
table pour les non-buveurs et qui n'a pas donné son nom.
Je suis heureuse de pouvoir répondre favorablement à sa demande, mais si je mets sur la table
une pancarte « Réservé aux Alcooliques Anonymes », vous n'aurez plus du tout d'anonymat !!
Comment puis-je résoudre le problème ?
Une idée, quelqu'un ?
De plus, sachez qu'on laisse tomber les échanges de cadeaux : Aucune remise de présents ne
sera autorisée, suite aux préavis de grève déposé par la CGT et FO qui estiment que 10 Euros pour un
cadeau c'est trop cher, et suite à la pétition signée par tous les cadres qui estiment que 10 Euros pour
un cadeau c'est minable et mesquin.
On va y arriver,
Sophie.
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Sophie CARRIERISTE - Direction des Ressources Humaines
A : Tous les salariés
Date : 04 / 12
Sujet : Fin d'Année
Quelle diversité de cultures dans notre entreprise !!
Je ne savais pas qu'exceptionnellement cette année le Saint Mois du Ramadan commençait le 20
Décembre, avec son interdiction formelle de consommer toute boisson ou nourriture de toute la
journée. Nous pouvons bien sûr comprendre qu'une réception festive à cette époque de l'année ne
cadre pas avec les croyances et les pratiques de nos amis salariés musulmans.
Devant la Fatwah prononcée à son encontre par l'Imam de notre ville à leur demande, notre
PDG propose que les repas destinés à nos salariés musulmans soient congelés jusqu'à la fin du
Ramadan ou gardés au chaud pour qu'ils puissent les emporter chez eux le soir. Notre PDG certifie en
outre qu'ils ne contiendront pas de porc, même si l'entreprise dirigée par son frère s'appelle « Tout est
bon dans le cochon ».
Par ailleurs, je me suis arrangée pour que les femmes enceintes aient une table au plus proche
des WC et les abonnés aux Weight Watchers le plus loin du buffet des desserts. Je confirme aussi que
les gays et les lesbiennes pourront se regrouper et que chaque groupe aura sa table pour ne pas avoir à
se mélanger.
En revanche, non, aucun travestissement en Drag Queen ne sera toléré, avec ou sans play back
de Dalida. Oui, les diabétiques auront des sièges surélevés et des fruits frais en dessert, sachant que les
restaurant ne pourra confectionner de dessert sans sucre.
Ai-je encore oublié quelque chose ?
Sophie
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Sophie CARRIERISTE - Martyr des Ressources Humaines
A : A vous tous, salariés de MERDE !!!!!
Date : 10 / 12
Sujet : SALOPERIE de Fin d'Année
Les végétariens, maintenant !! Il ne manquait plus que ça !!!!
J'en ai plus que marre, nous maintenons cette réception dans notre entreprise, que cela vous
plaise ou non. Vous n'aurez qu'à vous asseoir le plus loin possible du grill à viande pour brouter vos
salades à la con et têter vos putains de tomates Bio.
Vous avez pensé à la douleur des salades et des tomates quand on les coupe ? hein ??
Elles ont des sentiments et sont vivantes, elles aussi. Elles sont comme moi, elles
HUUURLENT !!
Maintenant le premier qui me demande du pinard sans alcool je le transforme en pompe à merde
et je vous souhaite une fête archi pourrie, bande d'abrutis congénitaux !!!!
Allez vous faire foutre,
Sophie
- NOTE DE SERVICE -
De : Catherine TAVENIER - Directrice intérimaire des Ressources
Humaines
A : A tous les employés
Date : 14 / 12
Sujet : Sophie CARRIERISTE et les Fêtes de Fin d'Année
Je pense pouvoir parler au nom de tout le monde pour souhaiter un prompt rétablissement à
Sophie CARRIERISTE, à qui je continuerai de transmettre vos cartes.
En attendant son retour, je la remplace et vous annonce que notre PDG a décidé d'annuler notre
Fête de Fin d'Année et d'offrir à tous la journée du 23 Décembre sans perte de salaire.


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon amuse...:rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Objet: Repas de Noel dans notre entreprise
> En attendant son retour, je la remplace et vous annonce que notre PDG a décidé d'annuler notre
> Fête de Fin d'Année et d'offrir à tous la journée du 23 Décembre sans perte de salaire.


MDR!!!!!  excellent!! ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

A un feu tricolore, une vieille dame attend de pouvoir traverser la rue.
Arrive un aveugle précédé par son chien, qui stoppe au niveau de la dame, avant de s'élancer pour traverser la rue, alors que le feu est toujours au vert.
Celle ci n'a que le temps de crier : "Attention, Monsieur!!! vous allez vous faire écraser!!!"
L'aveugle s'arrête net et tire sur la laisse de son chien pour le faire revenir vers lui. Ils regagnent le trottoir...
- Merci beaucoup Madame.
- De rien. Mais dites moi ; il n'a pas l'air bien dressé votre chien. C'est plutôt dangereux, dans votre situation...
- Mais c'est que je suis justement en train de le dresser. Vous allez voir... - Se tournant vers son chien - Tiens ; sussucre!
- Mais vous vous y prenez très mal! Vous le récompensez alors que...
- Ben, vous savez ; il faut bien que je trouve la tête, si je veux lui donner un coup de pied au cul...

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon amuse...:


----------



## Chamyky (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces mamans!!!!

Thomas invite sa mère et sa colocatire à dîner pour fêter son anniversaire.
La mère qui a remarqué que la colocataire de son fils, Caroline, est très jolie , tente de savoir si Thomas et elle ne sont pas plus que des colocataires si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ..  

Thomas dément et continue à affirmer bec et ongles que Caroline et lui ne sont que des amis. 
Une semaine plus tard, Caroline dit à Thomas :
- Depuis que ta mère est venue dîner, je ne trouve plus la louche. C'est bizarre...
- Ah bon? ... je vais lui envoyer un petit mot, dit Thomas.
« Chère maman, depuis que tu es venue dîner il me manque une louche . Je ne dis pas que tu as pris la louche et je ne dis pas que tu ne l'as pas prise, mais elle a disparue ... Je t'embrasse très fort. Thomas. »

Quelques jours plus tard, Thomas reçoit une lettre de sa mère :
« Cher fils, Je ne dis pas que tu couches avec Caroline et je ne dis pas que tu ne couches pas avec Caroline, mais si Caroline couchait dans son lit comme tu l'as prétendu , vous auriez retrouvé la louche depuis longtemps.
Je t'embrasse fort. 
Maman »


----------



## jahrom (17 Décembre 2005)

Un mec tombe en panne d'essence en pleine campagne.
Il décide d'aller chercher de l'aide.
Il trouve deux maisons perdues au bout d'un chemin de terre.
Il s'approche de la première maison, et appercoit cette scène à la fenêtre :
Une femme en train de se raser le pubis pendant que son mari la penètre d'un doigt
dans le cul et son autre doigt dans l'aquarium...

Le mec hallucine, et se méfiant va demander de l'aide dans l'autre maison.
Le type d'a coté est très courtois et le dépanne de quelques litres d'essence.
En partant le mec lui demande :
-Dites, vos voisins ont l'air un peu spéciaux, tout à l'heure j'ai vu la femme en train de se raser le pubis pendant que son mari la penètrait d'un doigt dans le derrière avec son autre doigt dans l'aquarium... ?!

- Mais non ils ne sont pas spéciaux, il s'agit d'un couple de sourd et muet. La femme demandait à son mari si demain il allait tondre la plouse, ce à quoi son mari lui répondait qu'elle aille se faire enculer, demain il va à la pêche !

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces mamans!!!!
> 
> Thomas invite sa mère et sa colocatire à dîner pour fêter son anniversaire.
> La mère qui a remarqué que la colocataire de son fils, Caroline, est très jolie , tente de savoir si Thomas et elle ne sont pas plus que des colocataires si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ..
> ...





Encore une histoire louche !


----------



## r0m1 (18 Décembre 2005)

un chauffeur de poid lourd regarde son camion coincé sous un pont trop petit. un passant le regarde et 

lui dit: 

"- vous n'avez qu'a degonfler les pneus, ca passera peut etre "

le chauffeur lui répond: 

"-c'est en haut que ca coince, pas en bas...."


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

Vive le bilinguisme...

C'est un Québécois en vacances dans l'ouest canadien.
De sa chambre, il appelle la réception de l'hôtel et demande
au préposé :
- I need some pepper please.
- What kind of pepper do you need? Black pepper? White pepper? Hot pepper?
- no no ... Toilet pepper!


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

Trois petits vieux qui étaient de bons amis se retrouvent après de longues années :
- Que faites-vous depuis que vous êtes à la retraite?

Le premier dit: 
- Moi, je fais de la photo. 
Le deuxième: 
- Moi, je jardine.
Et le troisième annonce: 
- Moi, je fais de la recherche...
- Ah bon... Et dans quel domaine?
- Bof... Tous les jours je cherche mes lunettes, ma canne, mes clés, mon dentier...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vive le bilinguisme...
> 
> C'est un Québécois en vacances dans l'ouest canadien.
> De sa chambre, il appelle la réception de l'hôtel et demande
> ...


----------



## spyan (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un mec tombe en panne d'essence en pleine campagne.
> Il décide d'aller chercher de l'aide.
> Il trouve deux maisons perdues au bout d'un chemin de terre.
> Il s'approche de la première maison, et appercoit cette scène à la fenêtre :
> ...





Tout simplement excellent...
Bravo, ca m'a fait bien rire !!


----------



## AntoineD (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins ça en fait un.



N'est-ce pas


----------



## spyan (18 Décembre 2005)

j'en suis pas sûr !


----------



## zemzem (19 Décembre 2005)

Conseil en investissement pour les messieurs :

Vous ne savez que faire de votre argent ?

Voici la solution : faites tatouer un euro sur votre sexe, et vous aurez le
plaisir d'avoir 5 avantages :

1) Vous verrez croître votre investissement
2) Vous prendrez plus de plaisir à toucher votre pognon
3) Vous ne donnerez pas d'importance à ce que votre femme dévore vos
économies
4) Vous serez le seul à décider comment le protéger
5) Vous serez le seul à décider où le placer.

Ca marche aussi pour le dollar....


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

Tellement vrai ....  

C'est un homme qui demande à Dieu:
- Mon Dieu, pourquoi as-tu fait la femme si belle?
- Pour que tu puisses l'aimer ... lui a répondu Dieu!

- Mais alors, pourquoi l'as-tu faite si stupide?
- Pour qu'elle puisse t'aimer!


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

Mamy vient d'arriver à la maison de retraite. 
Tout le monde est aux petits soins ... on la baigne, on lui sert un délicieux repas, et on l'installe dans un fauteuil confortable face à la fenêtre donnant sur un magnifique jardin.

Tout est parfait. Après un moment elle commence à se pencher lentement sur la droite. Immédiatement deux préposées se précipitent pour la redresser.

Puis, quelques minutes plus tard, elle commence à se pencher vers la gauche .. aussitôt les préposées accourent et la redressent ... "surtout n'ayez aucune inquiétude Mamy .. nous sommes là pour veiller sur vousr"

Quelques jours plus tard, les enfants rendent visite à la mamy.
- Tout se passe bien? .... Ils sont gentils avec toi?
- Oui, c'est bien. C'est pas mal du tout, à part que je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ne me laissent jamais péter.


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2005)

Connaissez-vous l'histoire authentique de l'épouvantable drame poldève ?

Comment des choses pareilles étaient encore possibles au 20ème siècle ? 
Je suis révolté et vous le serez également.


----------



## mikoo (19 Décembre 2005)

Une blague pas très fine de mon prof de Droit et institutions de l'antiquité :

Des bonnes soeurs font du vélo dans la cour du couvent pendant la pause. Elles crient beaucoup : "ahhhh! hihiih!". La doyenne intervient : "bon vous arrêtez de crier mes soeurs, sinon je remet les selles!!".

:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Dupont François (19 Décembre 2005)

Un instituteur dans une classe parisienne demande à toute la classe qui est supporter du PSG
Naturellement, parmi tous les élèves, tout le monde lève le doigt sauf Antoine.

L'instituteur :
- Alors Antoine, t'aimes pas le foot ?

Antoine :
- Si mais je suis supporter de Marseille.

L'instituteur :
- Mais pourquoi donc ?

Antoine :
- Parce que mon père et ma mère sont supporters de Marseille.

L'instituteur :
- Ah bon ! tu fais comme tes parents ? Eh bien si ton père était un crétin et ta mère une conne , tu serais quoi?

Et Antoine :
- Ben, supporter du PSG


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

LE MILITAIRE...

C'est un militaire qui réalise un exercice de camouflage en forêt. 
Le militaire qui s'était déguisé en tronc d'arbre, a soudainement abandonné son poste à un moment crucial des man½uvres!

Le sergent furieux l'engueule un bon coup et lui demande pourquoi il a quitté son poste?
- Espèce de tire au flanc !!! Tu te rends compte que tu as mis en danger non seulement ta vie mais aussi celle de tous tes copains de la compagnie. Au combat, l'ennemi nous aurais tous découvert par ta faute! ... As-tu une explication pour ta conduite ?

- Oui sergent!!
- Quand un couple de pigeons a pris mon visage pour cible je n'ai pas bougé d'un poil
- Quand un serpent vénimeux à rampé à mes pieds je n'ai rien dit et je suis resté immobile
- Mais quand ces deux écureuils sont rentrés dans mon pantalon et que j'en ai entendu l'un d'entre eux dire à l'autre "on va en manger une tout de suite et on va garder l'autre pour cet hiver" ... j'ai craqué!


----------



## guytantakul (20 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Une blague pas très fine de mon prof de Droit et institutions de l'antiquité :
> 
> Des bonnes soeurs font du vélo dans la cour du couvent pendant la pause. Elles crient beaucoup : "ahhhh! hihiih!". La doyenne intervient : "bon vous arrêtez de crier mes soeurs, sinon je remet les selles!!".
> 
> :mouais:



C'est pas très rigolo sans le nom du prof et l'adresse de la fac non plus


----------



## Yip (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà loin





Vaut mieux ! :mouais: 



 Bon allez, un coup de boule quand même !:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Ce couple visite le zoo. Il s'arrête devant la fosse du gorille :

- Monsieur : "Ah ! tu l'intéresses, vois comme il te regarde"
- Madame : "Meuuh nan, tu te fais des idées !"
- Monsieur : "Si si, je t'assure, on dirait même que tu l'exites ! montre lui tes seins, pour voir !"
- Madame : "T'es fou, on pourrait me voir !"
- Monsieur : "Mais non, regarde, il n'y a personne !"

Madame s'exécute, et montre sa poitrine à l'animal, qui semble de plus en plus exité

- Monsieur : "Ah ! Tu vois ! Caresse toi, pour voir !"

Et madame, soulevant sa jupe, se caresse devant l'animal, qui semble maintenant au comble de l'exitation. C'est alors que son mari la pousse dans la fosse en lui criant : 

"Ben maintenant, vas donc lui expliquer que tu as mal à la tête !" :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal tu m&#8217;as tendu la perche.

Au zoo, le gorille est malade, or c'est un centre d&#8217;intérêt pour les nombreux visiteurs.
La direction décide donc d&#8217;engager un cascadeur qui revêtu de l&#8217;habit du mini King Kong jouera le rôle du gorille.
Le matin, notre cascadeur entre dans la cage et improvise, encouragé par le succès de ses fantaisies décide de faire de la voltige à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;une liane.
Aplaudissement du public.
De plus en plus grisé par le succès notre voltigeur devient se lance dans des acrobaties vertigineuses.
Soudain la liane casse et le voici projeté dans la cage au lion. Affolé, il se rue sur les barreaux de la cage et crie au secours.
Le lion s&#8217;approche&#8230;Ouvre la gueule et lui dit &#8230;&#8220; Ta gueule, tu vas nous faire virer &#8220;.


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2005)

Continuons avec les gorilles... 

C'est un type qui va en Afrique chasser le gorille avec un guide. Un beau matin le guide arrive avec un filet, un chien et un fusil et lui dit: 

- Ce matin on va capturer un gorille, je t'explique la technique: on repère un arbre ou il y a un gorille, je monte dedans, je secoue l'arbre, le gorille tombe et là le chien (qui est dressé pour ça) le mord aux testicules, ça paralyse le gorille et tu n'as plus qu'à le capturer au filet. 

-OK mais le fusil c'est pourquoi faire?

-Si c'est moi qui tombe tu tues le chien.


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2005)

Restons en Afrique... 

C'est l'histoire archi-connue d'un éléphant qui prend son bain et d'une petite 
souris. Elle s'approche de lui furieuse et lui hurle: 
- Sort de ce bain I-MME-DIAAA-TE-MENT!!
L'éléphant obéit (il est pas fou, il sait que ça serait de l'inconscience de ne 
pas obéir à une souris) 
La souris se calme et ajoute: 
- Ça va pour cette fois, j'ai cru que c'était toi qui m'avait piqué mon maillot


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Coucou je n'ai pas vérifié si elle a été postée..


-La virginité c'est comme une mouche sur le dos d'une vache, un coup de queue et ouppsssssssss.
-Les gens les plus constipés sont souvent les plus chiants.
-Ne vous mariez pas pour l'argent, vous pouvez emprunter à meilleur marché.
-Tousse pour un, rhume pour tous.
-C'est quand on a vu ta tête que l'on a inventé la cagoule.
-Avoir une section fumeur dans un restaurant c'est comme avoir une section pisseur dans une piscine.
-Les politiciens sont des gens qui souvent se promènent les fesses serrées de peur d'échapper un peu de vérité.
-Dites à quelqu'un qu'il y a 300 milliards d'étoiles dans l'univers et il vous croira. Dites lui que la peinture n'est pas sèche et il aura besoin de toucher pour en être sûr.
-Ne soyez pas méchants avec les femmes, la nature s'en charge au fur et à mesure que le temps passe.
-Après l'amour, 10% des hommes se tournent vers le côté droit, 10% vers le côté gauche et le reste retourne chez eux.
-L'intelligence artificielle n'a aucune chance en face de la stupidité naturelle.
-Je crois que nos importations viennent de plus en plus de l'étranger (George W. Bush).
-La fidélité, c'est quand l'amour est plus fort que l'instinct.
-Le sexe masculin est ce qu'il y a de plus léger au monde, une simple pensée le soulève.
-Les enfants, c'est comme les pets, on ne supporte que les siens.
-Pourquoi, lorsqu'une femme te pose une question, tu n'as droit qu'à une seule réponse, ....celle qu'elle attend ???
-Il n'y a pas de femmes frigides, ce sont les mauvaises langues qui disent ça.
-Les femmes préfèrent être belles plutôt qu'intelligentes parce que, chez les hommes, il y a -beaucoup plus d'idiots que d'aveugles.
-Tous les ans il y a de plus en plus de cons, mais cette année, je crois que les cons de l'année prochaine sont déjà là.
-Je pense donc je suis. Elle dépense donc elle est.
-Ça prend deux ans pour apprendre à parler, mais toute une vie pour apprendre à se la fermer
-L'âge mûr de l'homme s'apparente à celui des poires. Dans les deux cas, c'est la queue qui lâche.
-Le sexe c'est comme une partie de cartes, si tu n'as pas un bon partenaire il vaut mieux avoir une bonne main.

Désolée:rose:


----------



## elKBron (21 Décembre 2005)

ne texcuse pas, c etait tres drole


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui, j'aiME bien la section... (je tape trop vite dans les cdb)


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2005)

Un virus internet piège un pédophile allemand


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2005)

Un voleur s'effondre sous le poids de l'âge et de son butin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Un virus internet piège un pédophile allemand


AaahHH bah voilà !!! S'il avait eu un Mac il en serait pas là !


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Très drole  
Messieurs si vous ne savez pas quoi faire de votre argent...

Voici la solution:

Faites tatouer un Euro ou un Franc ch sur votre sexe et vous aurez le plaisir d'avoir 5 avantages:

1)Vous verrez croître votre investissement
2)Vous prendrez plaisir à toucher votre pognon
3)Vous ne verrez plus d'un mauvais oeil que votre femme dévore vos économies
4)Vous serez seul à décider comment le protéger
5)Vous serez seul à décider où le placer.

Sorry :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Décembre 2005)

Euuuh alors... si tu vas une page en arrière....


----------



## r0m1 (22 Décembre 2005)

Dans le jungle , deux explorateurs se promenent. L'un d'eux se fait mordre au sexe par un serpent. 

L'autre prend tout de suite son telephone et appelle le medecin :

"- docteur, docteur, mon ami s'est fait mordre par un serpent !!! que faut il que je fasse ???"

le docteur lui repond: 

"- il faut sucer la plaie pour en extraire le maximum de venin"

son ami lui demande :

"-alors qu'est qu'il dit?? "

"-il dit que tu vas mourir..."


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2005)

Quand le pape se déguise...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Quand le pape se déguise...



Ou quand le Vatican est sponsorisé par Coca Cola. :mouais:


----------



## al02 (22 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Quand le pape se déguise...



Déjà vu !!


----------



## r0m1 (22 Décembre 2005)

une petite juste en passant

"- docteur  docteur, chaque fois que je bois mon café je ressens une douleur dans l'oeil??!! "

"- enlevez votre petite cuillère de la tasse vous verrez ca ira mieux ...." :mouais: 





bon je sors.....


----------



## tornade13 (22 Décembre 2005)

Des petits enfants a leur Mamie
----------------------------------

"Mamie fais nous le loup! "

Non

"Allez mamie fais le loup! "

Non

Mamie c'est quand la dernière fois que ta fais craccrac avec papy

OUUUUUHHHHHHHH  ??????


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> une petite juste en passant
> 
> "- docteur  docteur, chaque fois que je bois mon café je ressens une douleur dans l'oeil??!! "
> 
> ...



euh...


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2005)

- Docteur, quand j'appuie sur mon front, j'ai mal; quand j'appuie sur mon bras, j'ai mal; quand j'appuie sur ma cuisse, j'ai mal; quand j'appuie sur ma poitrine, j'ai mal; quand j'appuie sur mon pied, j'ai mal. Docteur, qu'est-ce que j'ai, dites, qu'est-ce que j'ai?

- Vous avez le doigt cassé.




Huhum... Ca s'est drôlement rafraichi, vous trouvez pas?

 :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

Dans un avion américain, le commandant de bord dit à ses passagers :
C'est votre commandant qui vous parle. Nous perdons de
l'altitude et
nous n'avons pas assez de carburant pour atteindre notre 
destination.
Donc, nous allons larguer hors de l'avion tous les bagages.

L'avion regagne de l'altitude.

Une demi-heure plus tard, l'avion reperd de l'altitude et la
voix du commandant se fait encore une fois entendre dans les hauts
parleurs:C'est votre commandant qui vous parle. Nous perdons encore de 
l'altitude et nous ne pourrons pas atteindre notre destination
sans jeter quelques passagers hors de l'avion. C'est une mauvaise
solution, mais nous allons le faire d'une manière honnête et démocratique. 
Nous allons utiliser l'alphabet. Commençons par la lettre A. Y a-t-il des Africains?

Personne ne répondit.
 Y a-t-il des Blacks ? 
Toujours pas de réponse.
Y a-t-il des gens de Couleur?
Toujours pas de réponse. 
Mais, à l'arrière de l'avion, un petit garçon demande à son père :

- Papa, tu m'as toujours dit qu'il fallait être honnête. Nous sommes d'Afrique, nous sommes Black et donc des gens de Couleur.

- Oui, mon fils. C'est vrai. Mais aujourd'hui nous sommes des Nègres et s'il le faut nous serons Zoulous...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Décembre 2005)

"Carvin, petite ville du Pas de Calais...
Un soir au dîner, la petite demande à son père :
- Papa, pourquoi qu't'éto toudi tout rouch ? -

Ben tu vô m'file, chéto l'été, et in mobylette tu prin des coups
ed'soléle et t'pio elle devient toute rouch.

La fillette opine du chef mais ne paraît pas totalement convaincue
- Mais pôpô, in hiver aussi t'es tout rouch... -

Ben oui m'file, in hiver y faiso frô. Su'mobylette, le frô et ch'vitesse
cha t'faiso in' pio toute rouch avec...

Alors la mère, excédée, saisit la bouteille de rouge 5 étoiles et la tend à
sa
fille. - Tiens, passe el'mobylette à tin pèèère !"


----------



## r0m1 (23 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Carvin, petite ville du Pas de Calais...
> Un soir au dîner, la petite demande à son père :
> - Papa, pourquoi qu't'éto toudi tout rouch ? -
> 
> ...




oulalala c pas facile à lire quand on pas pas l'habitude du tout du ch'ti !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

..quand même plus drôle quand on y met le ton !!


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Un jeune inspecteur des impôts est envoyé pour un contrôle fiscal à la grande synagogue de Paris.
Impitoyable, il pose de nombreuses questions au Rabbin :
- "Et que faites vous des restes de cire et de bougies ?"
- "Nous les renvoyons à notre fournisseur qui, une fois l'an, nous offre un paquet de bougies"
- "Et les restes de bagels, toutes ces miettes, qu'en faites vous ?"
- "Mais, la même chose, nous les expédions à notre boulanger et, une fois l'an, il nous donne gratuitement un paquet supplémentaire"
Moqueur, l'inspecteur ajoute :
- "Et ce qui reste des circoncisions... toutes ces petites peaux... qu'en faites vous ?"
Placide, le rabbin répond :
- "Mais, comme pour le reste, nous les envoyons au Centre National des Impôts et, une fois l'an, ils nous envoient une tête de gland"


----------



## Dupont François (23 Décembre 2005)

Un petit garçon arrive en courant et dit à sa mère :
- Maman j'ai vu le coq s'accoupler au moins dix fois ce matin !

Sa mère lui répond :
- Va le dire à ton père, il comprendra !

Le petit garçon va voir son père et lui dit :
- Papa ? Maman m'a dit de te dire que j'ai vu le coq s'accoupler 10 fois ce matin.

Et le père lui demande :
- Est-ce que les 10 fois c'était avec la même poule ? Non ! Alors, va le dire à ta mère, elle comprendra !


Bon, sur ce, je vous souhaite de passer de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2005)

Deux bébés viennent de naître à l hôpital. L'un dit à l'autre: 
- T'es une fille ou un garçon? 
- Je suis une petite fille... et toi?
- Moi, je ne sais pas!
- Baisse ton drap, je vais te dire ce que tu es. 
Il baisse son drap mais: 
- Baisse plus bas, je ne vois pas!!! 
Il baisse encore plus bas et la petite fille dit: 
- Oh, ben t'es un petit garçon, t'as des chaussons bleus!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Décembre 2005)

Bangkok palace hôtel ...

Un touriste anglais qui débarque tout juste à de l'aéroport à Bangkok prend un taxi pour rejoindre son hôtel.
À peine a-t-il posé ses fesses sur la banquette arrière qu'il aperçoit sur la moquette du plancher de la voiture une carte publicitaire vantant les services de massages thaïlandais, body-body, et autres gâteries sexuelles, le tout "à domicile".
Très excité à la lecture de cet inventaire, le gars met tout de suite la carte dans sa poche.

Aussitôt arrivé dans sa chambre du Royal Meridien, il décroche son téléphone et compose le numéro indiqué sur la carte.

Une jeune femme lui répond dans un anglais impeccable, avec une voix suave à souhait:
"Hello sir, how may i help you?"
Au comble de l'excitation, le gars lui répond:
"Eh bien voilà, je suis au Royal Meridien, chambre 513, est-ce que vous faites la totale... je veux dire, massage intime, fellation, et aussi le bondage... J'avoue que j'ai toujours rêvé de jouer les esclaves sexuels... Qu'en pensez-vous? Vous pouvez être ici bientôt?

À l'autre bout du fil, de sa voix toujours aussi suave, la jeune femme répond:
"Eh bien monsieur, j'avoue que c'est un sacré programme, mais je vous conseille de presser d'abord le «9» pour accéder à une ligne extérieure."


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ..quand même plus drôle quand on y met le ton !!



Un parisien arrive chez des amis à la campagne...

Son ami paysan le reçoit : 
- Cré vingt diou !! c'est-y pas l'Maurice ! 
- Si, si. Bonjour Serge..... Alors ... toujours autant de mouches dans la ferme?
Je me rappelle l'année dernière il y avait plein de mouches partout, c'était invivable! 
- Ah non! À c't'heure, j'ai trouvé un truc, maintenant j'utilise l'pépé !! 
- Ah bon? 
- Ben ouais, on enduit l'pépé de miel et zouuu toutes les mouches elle vont sur lui cré d'vin diou ! 
- Ah mais il doit gigoter dans tous les sens ... le pauvre !!? 
- Ah ben non ça ... l'est paralysé.


----------



## jahrom (26 Décembre 2005)

"C'est deux putes qui             discutent.             
            - Alors tu lui as demandé quoi toi, au père noël ?             
            - Moi, bah je lui ai demandé 50 euros, comme aux             autres..."


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

C'est un vieux couple qui se présente à sa visite médicale annuelle.
Après avoir terminé son examen, le médecin demande au vieil homme :
 Vous me semblez en pleine forme. Y a-t-il des questions que vous voudriez me poser sur votre santé ?
Bien oui, docteur. Quelque chose me turlupine. Quand je fais l'amour avec ma femme la première fois, j'ai souvent chaud et je suis en sueur... Mais lorsque je fais l'amour la deuxième fois, j'ai souvent froid et parfois même la chair de poule. ... 
Le doc répond : Hmmm, c'est intéressant. Je vais faire des recherches dans ma biblio là-dessus. En attendant, faites entrer votre femme pour que je l'examine elle aussi.
La vieille entre dans le cabinet et le vieux va l'attendre dans la salle d'à côté. Le doc fait l'examen, puis dit à la femme : Tout est parfait, comme pour votre mari. Cependant il m'a demandé pourquoi il avait chaud lorsqu'il faisait l'amour la première fois, et froid lorsqu'il faisait l'amour la deuxième fois...
Alors la vieille dit : Quel idiot !!! C'est tout simplement parce que la 1ère fois c'est au mois de juin, et la deuxième, c'est au mois de décembre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2005)

C'est l'hiver, ce petit oiseau, transi de froid, tombe de sa branche, sur le chemin. Une gentille vache qui passe par là le voit, et lui dit "Attends, mon pauvre petit, je vais te réchauffer !", et elle lui lâche dessus une bonne grosse bouse, bien chaude. La chaleur lui rendant des forces, notre petit oiseau se met à chanter, et un renard qui passe par là, est attiré par son chant. Il l'extrait de sa bouse, et le croque, sans autre forme de procès.

Moralité*s* :

- Ceux qui te foutent dans la merde ne le font pas toujours pour te nuire.

- Ceux qui te tirent de la merde ne le font pas forcément pour ton bien.

- Quand t'es dans la merde, essaie de ne pas te faire remarquer.


----------



## Dupont François (26 Décembre 2005)

Un homme entre dans la douche au moment précis où sa femme en sort, lorsque la sonnerie retentit à la porte de leur maison.
Après une brève discussion pour savoir lequel de deux va aller répondre, la femme cède et s'enroule dans une serviette de toilette, descend les escaliers en courant et ouvre la porte d'entrée.
C'est Jean-Marc, le voisin de palier. Avant qu'elle ait pu dire un mot, il lui lance :
« Je te donne 200 euros immédiatement si tu laisses tomber la serviette qui te couvre ».
Un peu étonnée, elle attend quelques secondes puis desserre la serviette et se retrouve nue devant Jean-Marc.
Il la regarde, puis lui tend 200 euros en billets de 50. Un peu éberluée par cet épisode mais contente de la petite fortune qu'elle vient de faire en à peine 10 secondes, elle remonte dans la salle de bain. Son Mari, encore sous la douche, lui demande « C'était qui? ».
« C'était Jean-Marc, le voisin de palier » répond-t-elle.
Le mari :« Super, il t'a rendu les 200 euros qu'il me devait? »


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

Une jolie jeune dame roule en voiture alors que le soir tombe. Au moment où la route traverse une gigantesque forêt, son véhicule tombe en panne.
Elle en descend, ouvre le capot mais ne trouve pas comment réparer.
Elle se propose d'attendre qu'une voiture passe pour demander de l'aide.
Mais après une heure d'attente, aucun signe de vie sur cette route.
Elle se décide alors à partir à pied à la recherche d'un abri pour la nuit. Deux kilomètres plus loin, elle aperçoit une lumière entre les branches des arbres. Malgré sa crainte, elle s'enfonce à travers bois en direction de cette lumière.

Elle s'approche et elle découvre une maison, ou plus exactement une sorte de cabane faite en rondins de bois. Tremblante, elle frappe à la porte. Une armoire à glace apparait dans l'embrasure. Serrant son petit sac à main contre elle, la jeune dame explique:

- Ma voiture est en panne à environ 2 km d'ici, est-ce que vous voulez bien m'aider à la réparer?
- Ecoutez, répond l'armoire à glace, j'habite ici avec mon frère, nous sommes bucherons et nous nous levons très tôt. Nous allions nous coucher quand vous avez frappé à la porte. Nous voulons bien vous aider mais seulement demain matin. Si vous voulez, vous pouvez passer la nuit ici mais je vous préviens: il n'y a qu'un seul lit qu'il faudra partager avec nous deux.

La jeune dame accepte, elle n'a pas fort le choix, et ils se couchent tous les trois dans le grand lit.

Alors que les deux frères ronflent comme des bienheureux, la jeune dame, couchée entre eux deux, réfléchit:
- C'est quand même incroyable, ils sont deux, je suis seule et sans défense et ils m'accueillent sans chercher à profiter de la situation. Surtout qu'il y a certainement plusieurs semaines voire plusieurs mois qu'ils n'ont plus vu une femme. Allez, je vais les remercier.

Elle se tourne vers celui qui dort à sa gauche et elle le réveille:
- Monsieur, monsieur...
- Mmmmm...
- Monsieur, monsieur!

Bref, il comprend et au moment critique, elle lui dit en sortant une capote de son sac à main:
- Si vous ne voulez pas avoir d'enfant, il faut mettre ça.

L'affaire se passe et il se rendort.

- Bon, se dit la jeune dame, il reste l'autre maintenant.

Et rebelote, elle se tourne vers le deuxième; elle l'appelle, il se réveille et au moment critique, elle sort une capote de son sac et murmure:
- Si vous ne voulez pas avoir d'enfant, il faut mettre ça.

Le lendemain, les deux bucherons reconduisent la jeune dame jusqu'à sa voiture, la répare et elle s'en va.

Trois semaines après, on retrouve les deux bucherons en train d'abattre un gros chêne.
Et ils sont rouges, mais rouges!
A un moment, un des deux jette sa cognée et s'écrie:
- Ah non, merde alors, enfant ou pas enfant, je l'enlève, j'ai besoin de pisser!


----------



## r0m1 (27 Décembre 2005)

ah le romantisme se perd ....

Cher ami,
Je suis toute émue de vous dire que j'ai
bien compris l'autre jour que vous aviez
toujours une envie folle de me faire
danser. Je garde le souvenir de votre
baiser et je voudrais bien que ce soit
une preuve que je puisse être aimée
par vous. Je suis prête à montrer mon
affection toute désintéressée et sans cal-
cul, et si vous voulez me voir ainsi
vous dévoiler, sans artifice, mon âme
toute nue, daignez me faire visite,
nous causerons et en amis franchement
je vous prouverai que je suis la femme
sincère, capable de vous offrir l'affection
la plus profonde, comme la plus étroite
amitié, en un mot : la meilleure épouse
dont vous puissiez rêver. Puisque votre
âme est libre, pensez que l'abandon ou je
vis est bien long, bien dur et souvent bien
insupportable. Mon chagrin est trop
gros. Accourrez bien vite et venez me le
faire oublier. À vous je veux me sou-
mettre entièrement.
Votre poupée

si vous n'adherez pas au romantisme , lisez une ligne sur deux....


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas se fier aux apparences.

C&#8217;est un gars qui se présente comme bûcheron dans les forets du Canada.
Il est aussi impressionnant qu&#8217;un groseillier et gras comme une bicyclette.
Tous les bûcherons sont comme des armoires à glaces et se fendent la pipe en le traitant d &#8216;avorton. 
-Mais bande de clochards faite moi passer un test, à la hache, ensuite vous ne rigolerez plus.

Pour se divertir les bûcherons lui indiquent un arbre&#8230; .Un beau gros.
-Tiens, voilà ce qu&#8217;il faut pour  ton test&#8230; .Nous reviendrons la semaine prochaine pour voir où tu en es.
Moins d&#8217;un quart d&#8217;heure plus tard&#8230;.Timbeeeer et l&#8217;arbre s&#8217;écroule sous les yeux médusés des bûcherons.
Notre petit malingre est tout de suite entouré et félicité&#8230; ..Chacun veut lui serrer la main.
Le chef de chantier enchanté, pensant au rendement de l&#8217;équipe, l&#8217;embauche séance tenante. lui demande ses références&#8230; .pour la forme.
Q : Où donc as-tu appris ton métier&#8230; .C&#8217;est extraordinaire.
R -Dans le désert du Sahara.
-	Mais, dans le désert, il n&#8217;y a pas d&#8217;arbres !
-	Il n&#8217;y en a pas !!!!  * Y&#8217;en a plus !!*


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

Un p'tit gars écrit au Père Noël...  Cher Père Noël, je voudrais bien m'acheter une Super-Nintendo. Mais y coûte 150 balles. Mon papa et ma maman ne peuvent pas me les donner passe que mon papa il est au chômage et que ma maman elle est malade.
Alors je voudrais que tu m'envoies les sous.
Cher Père Noël, merci d'avance.
Il met la lettre dans une enveloppe sur laquelle il inscrit en guise d'adresse ces simples mots PÈRE NOËL.
La missive arrive au bureau de poste.
Une jeune postière ouvre l'enveloppe et lit la lettre.
Émue par cet enfant malheureux, elle fait une quête et grâce à ses collègues parvient à avoir un petit pécule : 100 euros.  Elle envoie la somme au gamin, par courrier naturellement.
En recevant la lettre le gamin constate que malheureusement la somme désirée n'est pas atteinte.
Il répond donc de suite au Père Noël. Cher Père Noël, je te remercie beaucoup pour l'argent que tu m'as envoyé mais je dois te dire qu'il manquait 50 euros dans l'enveloppe. Je suis sûr que c'est encore un coup de ces salauds de postiers.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

la différence entre un africain et un pneu  

quand tu mets des chaînes au pneu il ne te chante pas un blues...


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

Quelques petites:

Alors qu'il est en train de faire l'amour avec une amie de rencontre, l'homme lance :
- Je ne vois aucun inconvénient à ce que tu confies le moindre détail de ta vie amoureuse à ton journal intime ... mais si tu pouvais t'arrêter d'écrire, au moins jusqu'à ce que nous ayons fini



Dans un cirque, la belle écuyère est accablée à tout bout de champ de déclarations d'amour par Atlas, la montagne de chair,qui brise une barre de fer avec ses dents et par Tom Pouce, le plus petit nain du monde
Agacée elle finit par leur dire :
- Pfffff! vous, les hommes, vous êtes bien tous les mêmes !


Un gay est tombé amoureux d'un jeune médecin qui vient de s'installer dans son quartier. 
Pour lui déclarer sa flamme, il décide de se présenter à sa consultation et lui confie: 
- Docteur, je ressens comme une gêne dans le rectum
- Déshabillez-vous, ordonne le médecin et allongez-vous à plat ventre sur la table
Saisissant une lampe, il procède à un examen approfondi
- Houlà!! , s'écrie-t-il, ce n'est pas étonnant que vous éprouviez une gêne .... Vous avez une douzaine de roses là-dedans!
Et le gay amoureux lui dit en rougissant:
- Docteur ne vous fixez pas uniquement sur les roses ... regardez plutôt ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur la carte qui les accompagne  

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

Trois hommes cherchent à définir la notion de sang-froid

- Suppose, dit le premier, que j'arrive chez moi à l'improviste et que je trouve ta femme en train de faire l'amour avec un étranger ... si je parviens à ne pas les tuer tous les deux, je peux dire que j'ai fait preuve de sang-froid!

- Bof! pour ma part, dit le second, je pense que si, dans une telle situation, je dis à l'amant : « Je vous en prie, continuez » alors oui on peut dire que j'ai fait preuve d'un sacré sang-froid!

- Eh bien, moi, lance le troisième, j'estime que si je dis à l'amant de ma femme : « Je vous en prie, continuez », et que l'amant continue, alors je peux affirmer ... que c'est lui qui a un sacré sang-froid!


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la différence entre un africain et un pneu
> quand tu mets des chaînes au pneu il ne te chante pas un blues...


Qu'est-ce qu'un Blanc qui fait un clin d'oeil à un Noir ? - Un tireur d'élite   




Sur une plage africaine, un papa noir et son petit garçon sont au bord de l'eau.
Le gosse demande à son père : 
- Papa....Je peux jouer avec ton zizi ? 
- Oui, mais ne t'éloigne pas trop

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

En Afrique du Sud, du temps de l'apartheid, deux blancs et un noir viennent de recevoir leur condamnation et sont transférés en prison

Sur la route, le premier blanc demande au second :
- Qu'est-ce que t'as fait et combien t'as pris ? 
- J'ai tué un noir ... j'en ai pris pour deux ans ... mais avec les circonstances atténuantes, dans un an je serai sorti

Puis le second blanc pose la même question au premier : 
- Et toi alors ? 
- Ben moi, j'ai tué toute une famille de noirs et ils m'en ont mis pour cinq ans. Mais avec les circonstances atténuantes, dans deux-trois ans je devrais pouvoir être sorti

Alors le second blanc se tourne vers le noir : 
- Et toi ? 
- Moi ? .... je roulais en vélo sans éclairage et j'en ai pris pour trente ans ... mais comme il faisait jour quand ils m'ont attrapé, je pense sortir dans quinze-vingt ans


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami,
> Je suis toute émue de vous dire que j'ai
> bien compris l'autre jour que vous aviez
> toujours une envie folle de me faire
> ...


Oui. Lettre qui fut longtemps attribuée à George Sand ; Alfred de Musset, "destinataire" supposé, aurait répondu ceci :

_Quand je vous jure, hélas, un éternel hommage
Voulez-vous qu'un instant je change de langage
Que ne puis-je, avec vous, goûter le vrai bonheur
Je vous aime, ô ma belle, et ma plume en délire
Couche sur le papier ce que je n'ose dire
Avec soin, de mes vers, lisez le premier mot
Vous saurez quel remède apporter à mes maux._

À quoi George Sand aurait répondu ceci :

_Cette grande faveur que votre ardeur réclame
Nuit peut-être à l'honneur mais répond à ma flamme._

On croit savoir aujourd'hui que ces "lettres" sont des canulars.

J'aime bien aussi ce texte intitulé _Le mot et la chose_, de l'Abbé de l'Atteignant, un contemporain et ami de Voltaire :

_Madame quel est votre mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
On vous a dit souvent le mot
On vous a fait souvent la chose

Ainsi de la chose et du mot
Vous pouvez dire quelque chose
Et je gagerais que le mot
Vous plaît beaucoup moins que la chose

Pour moi voici quel est mon mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
J'avouerai que j'aime le mot
J'avouerai que j'aime la chose

Mais c'est la chose avec le mot
Mais c'est le mot avec la chose
Autrement la chose et le mot
À mes yeux seraient peu de chose

Je crois même en faveur du mot
Pouvoir ajouter quelque chose
Une chose qui donne au mot
Tout l'avantage sur la chose

C'est qu'on peut dire encore le mot
Alors qu'on ne fait plus la chose
Et pour peu que vaille le mot
Mon Dieu c'est toujours quelque chose

De là je conclus que le mot
Doit être mis avant la chose
Qu'il ne faut ajouter au mot
Qu'autant que l'on peut quelque chose

Et que pour le jour où le mot
Viendra seul hélas sans la chose
Il faut se réserver le mot
Pour se consoler de la chose

Pour vous je crois qu'avec le mot
Vous voyez toujours autre chose
Vous dites si gaiement le mot
Vous méritez si bien la chose

Que pour vous la chose et le mot
Doivent être la même chose
Et vous n'avez pas dit le mot
Qu'on est déjà prêt à la chose

Mais quand je vous dis que le mot
Doit être mis avant la chose
Vous devez me croire à ce mot
Bien peu connaisseur en la chose

Et bien voici mon dernier mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
Madame passez-moi le mot
Et je vous passerai la chose_


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

Sublime


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la différence entre un africain et un pneu
> 
> quand tu mets des chaînes au pneu il ne te chante pas un blues...



Toi t'as regardé le prince de Bel-Air aujourd'hui.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

Un avion de ligne survole l'Atlantique ... les passagers sont confortablement installés dans leurs fauteuils... 

Et tout à coup! Une voix grésille dans le haut-parleur: 
- Ici le commandant de bord! Nous vous informons que les quatre réacteurs sont en flammes. L'équipage a sauté en parachute et à l'heure actuelle, je vous parle d'un canot de sauvetage qui a été largué à la mer! ... surtout, que personne ne panique! ... nous sommes allés chercher du secours... Bonne chance à tous!

:rateau: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Une femme rentre dans l'église et se précipite sur le curé en train de prier : 
- Monsieur le curé, je n'en peux plus, j'ai envie d'un homme tout de suite, j'ai envie de vous monsieur le curé, vite, là maintenant, je vous veux ! 
Le curé affolé se retourne vers Jésus et lui demande : 
- Seigneur, qu'est ce que je dois faire ? 
Et Jésus lui répond : 
- Détaaaache-moi, nom de dieu !!

:love:


----------



## r0m1 (29 Décembre 2005)

Le week-end dernier, non, avant dernier, avec quelques copains au bistrot,on discutait de choses et d'autres, lorsque l'un d'entre nous nous sort :
- Hé les gars, j'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait des hormones femelles dans la bière !

Vu qu'on est un peu scientifique dans l'âme, on a décidé de vérifier la véracité de ces propos. Du coup, on a
vidé une vingtaine de demis, dans l'intérêt de la science, bien sûr ! Le résultat de cette expérience in vivo fut stupéfiant. Au bout de 20 tournées :

1 - On avait tous pris du poids.
2 - On parlait beaucoup pour ne rien dire.
3 - On éprouvait des difficultés à conduire correctement.
4 - Il nous était impossible de tenir un raisonnement simple.
5 - On refusait obstinément de reconnaître qu'on avait tort, même lorsque c'était évident !
6 - Et pour couronner le tout, on allait pisser toutes les 5 mn, tous ensemble en plus.

Je pense qu'il est inutile de pousser l'expérience plus loin. Il y a bien des hormones femelles dans la bière....  


mesdemoiselles, je vous aime....:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Deux fidèles des bistrots échangent des recettes pour rentrer chez eux dans les meilleures conditions ...

- Tu vois, dit le premier, c'est toujours en se déshabillant qu'on réveille sa femme ... alors, un bon conseil : tu te déshabilles en bas de l'escalier!
- Complètement ? 
- Bien sûr ! Tu montes les marches tout doucement et tu te glisses subtilement entre les draps ... et voilà!
- Génial ! approuve l'autre 

Le lendemain, ils se retrouvent
- Alors, questionne le premier, tu as suivi mon conseil ? 
- Oui 
- Tu n'as pas pourtant l'air d'être enchanté par le résultat?
- Eh bien écoute .....  voilà je m'étais enivré encore plus que d'habitude ... j'arrive au bas de l'escalier ... je me déshabille entièrement ... je prends mes vêtements sur le bras ... je commence à monter les marches ... et quand je suis arrivé tout en haut ... devine ..... je me suis trouvé sur le quai de la station Barbès-Rochechouart!

 
*******************************************
Dans un bar, au milieu de la nuit, une femme un peu ivre aborde un gars et lui demande: 
- Comment ça se fait que je ne vous vois jamais en compagnie d'une fille ... Un beau garçon comme vous? 
Et le gars lui répond: 
- Ben voyez-vous, c'est que les filles n'aiment pas trop les ***** de 10 centimètres 
La fille: 
- Hmmm évidement .. je comprends
Le gars: 
- Ouais, c'est un peu trop large comme diamètre ...

:afraid:
*******************************************
Quand on est saoul, on voit double, c'est bien connu ...
Un type rentre chez lui un peu éméché et sa femme commence à l'engueuler
Il lui dit: 
- Mais non, je suis parfaitement sobre ... par exemple je vois très bien ce chat noir qui vient vers nous avec ses deux magnifiques yeux roses

Sa femme lui lance alors:
- Ouai c'est ça ... sache qu'il y a bien un chat ... qu'il est bien noir ..... mais il ne vient pas vers nous ... il s'en va la queue levée!


:love: :love:
*******************************************
Un belge entre dans un grand café à Bruxelles ...

Il se pointe au bar et passe sa commande 
- Patron! ... sers donc une gueuze pour toi, une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière!
Le patron écarquille les yeux ... il y a au moins cinquante personnes dans la salle ! Néanmoins il fait servir la tournée 
Le Belge prend sa gueuze et fait cul-sec 
- Patron! ... ressers donc une gueuze pour toi, une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière! ... Re cul-sec
Et le mec refait le coup de la tournée générale cinq ou six fois 

Au moment de payer, il n'a pas un rond sur lui! ... le patron furibard (furibard = colère de bistrot) fait le tour du bar, lui colle une raclée à un point que l'autre se retrouve à l'hosto dans un bain de plâtre pendant six mois

En sortant de l'hôpital la première chose qu'il fait est de retourner dans le café
Le patron n'en croit pas ses yeux
- Patron! ... sers donc une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière!
Le patron le regarde alors droit dans les yeux et lui demande d'un air féroce : 
- Et moi? ...  je ne bois pas cette fois? 
- Nan ! ... parce que toi t'es beaucoup trop méchant quand t'as bu!

:love: :love: :love: :love:
*******************************************
C'est une secrétaire qui se fait interpeller par son patron, il lui demande :

- Mademoiselle, je vous propose une augmentation. Le principe est simple ... je jette 500 EUR par terre et si vous les ramassez avant que je vous aie fait quoi que ce soit, ils sont pour vous.

La jeune fille demande à réfléchir afin d'en parler à son mari. Une fois chez elle, elle explique la situation à son mari. Visiblement intéressé, il lui dit :
- Essayons ici pour voir et, si ça marche, tu te feras du pognon.

Alors il prend un billet de 500 euros, le jette par terre et, avant qu'il ait pu enlever sa ceinture, sa femme a ramassé le billet
Il recommence et cette fois-ci, il n'a même pas le temps d'ouvrir sa braguette .... Il lui dit alors:
- C'est bon, acceptes ce que ton patron te propose, et on aura du pognon.

Le soir, il revient prendre sa femme et là, horreur ! Elle est toute décoiffée et marche comme un cow-boy ... Affolé, le mari lui demande :
- Ben qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?

Sa femme lui répond alors :
- Mon patron m'a appellée et il a jeté 500 EUR par terre.

Le mari :
- Et alors? ... t'as pas réussi à les ramasser comme hier ?

Sa femme :
- Tu crois que c'est facile avec des pièces d'1 EUR !!!

:love: :love: :love:
*******************************************
C'est un mec qui a une toute petite voix qui le fait passer auprès de son entourage pour ce qu'il n'est pas ...

Désespéré, il se décide enfin à aller chez le medecin  
Celui-ci l'examine et lui explique que malgré son cas très délicat il existe malgré tout un remède miracle ... une **** EN OR !! ... à sucer matin et soir pendant 15 jours

1 mois après ... il est déçu .... il n'y a pas de changement ....  il retourne chez le medecin qui lui recommande de persévérer!

Le mec repart ... arrivé chez lui ,il cherche partout la **** miracle,mais ne la trouve pas
Il demande à sa femme:
- Chérie! ... tu sais où est ma **** en or??
Et avec une voix de camioneur enroué elle lui répond :
- DANS LE PLACARD MON CHERI !!


*******************************************
C'est l'histoire d'une mère qui a trois filles encore vierges ...

Elles allaient toutes se marier dans les mois à venir
Parce que maman était légèrement inquiète à propos de leur première expérience sexuelle, elle leur a fait promettre d'envoyer une carte postale de leur voyage de noces avec un petit commentaire discret sur leur première nuit de noces.
La première fille envoya donc sa carte postale avec un seul mot dessus: MAXWELL HOUSE
La mère fut un peu intriguée et alla se faire un café. En sortant le pot de Maxwell House, elle aperçut le slogan: "Bon jusqu'à la dernière goutte.".
Maman rougit un peu, mais était contente pour sa fille.

La deuxième fille envoya à son tour une carte postale. Il n'y avait qu'un mot: BENSON & HEDGES.
Elle se rua sur le paquet de cigarettes de son mari et vit le slogan: "Extra Long-King Size".
Maman fut très gênée (mais aussi un peu jalouse)

Au bout de plusieurs semaines, la troisième fille envoya sa carte postale avec le mot: BRITISH AIRWAYS
Il était temps, Maman commençait à désespérer. Elle fonça à l'agence de voyage la plus proche et demanda une brochure sur British Airways.
Et à la vue de la publicité : "Trois fois par jour, sept jours par semaine  et dans les deux sens" ... elle s'évanouit...

:love:
*******************************************
Un couple en action ... la pression monte ..

Elle : 
- vas-y prends moi comme une bête!
Lui :
- oui ! ........................... oui ! .................................... oui ! .................... oui ! 
Elle :
- continue! ... mets la gomme!!!!
Lui :
- oui ! .............. oui ! ................ oui ! ............... oui ! 
Elle : 
- ne sois pas timide nom de dieu!
Lui : 
- oui ! ..... oui ! ...... oui ! ....... oui ! 
Elle : 
- montre que tu es un homme !
 Lui : 
- oui ! oui ! oui ! oui ! 
Elle : 
- Vas-y ... crie moi des choses dégueulasses !
Lui : 
- LA CUISINE! ... LA SALLE DE BAIN! ... LE SALON! ....
Elle: 
- Piffff ... Pafffff !!!


:love: :love:
*******************************************
2 amies complètement bourrées  rentrent chez elles en titubant
Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont très envie d'uriner

Elles passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles pourraient se soulager derrière une pierre tombale.

La  première qui n'a rien pour s'essuyer décide de quitter son slip,  de l'utiliser a cet effet et de le jeter ensuite.
Son amie qui ne veut pas abîmer ses sous-vêtements de luxe a la chance de trouver un ruban sur une couronne de la tombe a coté et s'en sert pour s'essuyer.
Puis elles  rentrent a la maison.

Le lendemain, le mari de la première téléphone au mari de la deuxième :
 - Il va falloir surveiller nos femmes, la mienne est rentrée sans culotte la nuit dernière.

- Ca c'est encore rien, dit l'autre .... la mienne est revenue avec une carte coincée entre les fesses disant  : "De la part de tous les gars de la brigade de pompiers, on ne t'oubliera jamais !"

:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Je transfert dans le forum technique....j'ai le même problème


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Sacré chaton :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sacré chaton :love:


hein dit!   :love:


----------



## Philippe (31 Décembre 2005)

Un policier interroge trois blondes aspirant à devenir inspectrices...
Il les teste pour savoir à quel point elles sont physionomistes. Il montre une photo cinq secondes à la première et la cache, puis il lui dit : "C'est un suspect, comment tu fais pour le reconnaître ?"
La blonde répond : "C'est facile, on l'attrapera vite, vu qu'il n'a qu'un oeil."
Le policier répond : "Ben... heu... c'est sûr, mais c'est surtout que la photo est prise de profil !"
Un peu désabusé, il montre la photo à la deuxième blonde, puis la cache et dit : "C'est un suspect, comment tu fais pour le reconnaître ?"
La blonde répond : "C'est vraiment trop facile, il n'a qu'une oreille."
Le policier devient à moitié fou et répond : "Mais enfin qu'est-ce que vous avez toutes aujourd'hui ???? C'est sûr qu'il n'a qu'une oreille, c'est une photo prise de profil je viens de le dire !!!!"
Passablement découragé, il montre la photo à la troisième blonde, la cache et lui dit sur un ton qui nous ferait à tous pitié : "C'est un suspect, comment tu fais pour le reconnaître ?" Il rajoute : "Réfléchis bien avant de me dire une connerie..."
La blonde réfléchit donc ; puis répond : "Hum... c'est facile, il porte des verres de contact !"
Le policier surpris n'en revient pas... merde alors... il n'en sait rien du tout si ce suspect porte ou non des verres de contact... Il va vite fouiller dans ses fichiers et revient.
" Punaise... j'en reviens pas... C'est VRAI !! Il porte bien des verres de contact ! Comment tu as fait ????"
La blonde répond calmement : "Ben c'est simple, il ne peut pas porter de lunettes, vu qu'il n'a qu'un oeil et qu'une oreille..."


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Janvier 2006)

Une petite fille à sa maman, dans un supermarché.

- Maman j'veux du chocolat !
- Oui ma chérie, une minute
- Maman, j'veux du chocolat !
- Oui attend on y va.
- Maman, j'veux du chocolat !
- Bon arrête, maintenant !
- MAMAN, J'VEUX DU CHO-CO-LAT
La mère : "Bon , bah va le chercher ton chocolat, tu es assez grande"
- Mais maman j'ai pas de bras.
Alors la mère excédée :" Pas de bras, pas de chocolat"


----------



## lalsaco (2 Janvier 2006)

La sonnette retentit. Une dame ouvre la porte du bordel et voit un homme élégant, d'âge mûr. 
- En quoi puis-je vous être utile? 
- Je souhaite voir Nathalie, répond-il. 
- Monsieur, Nathalie est une de nos demoiselles les plus coûteuses, peut-être souhaitez-vous voir une autre fille? 
- Non, merci, je dois voir Nathalie. 
Nathalie apparaît immédiatement pour lui expliquer qu'elle demande 1000 EUR la passe et l'homme, sans discuter, allonge 10 billets de 100 EUR. 
Ils vont dans une chambre et une heure plus tard, l'homme sort tranquillement. 
- La nuit suivante, le même homme frappe à la porte et demande de nouveau à voir Nathalie. Nathalie répond qu'il est très rare que quelqu'un lui rende visite 2 soirs de suite et qu'il n'aura pas pour autant de réduction. 
De nouveau, l'homme sort 10 billets de 100 EUR de sa poche et les lui donne. En compagnie de la jeune femme, il se dirige vers une chambre et en ressort une heure plus tard, tout aussi content que la veille. 
Quand il apparaît la troisième nuit, personne ne peut en croire ses yeux. De nouveau, il donne 1000 EUR à Nathalie et ils passent tous les deux dans une chambre. Une heure plus tard, alors qu'il est sur le point de partir, Nathalie demande à son fidèle client: 
- Personne n'a fait usage de mes services trois nuits de suite. D'où êtes-vous? 
- De Grenoble. 
- Vraiment? J'ai de la famille à Grenoble. 
- Je sais. Votre père est décédé. Je suis l'avocat de vos soeurs et ce sont elles qui m'ont demandé de vous remettre votre part de l'héritage, 3000 EUR. 

MORALE DE CETTE HISTOIRE: 
Certaines choses dans notre monde ne peuvent être évitées: la mort, les impôts et se faire baiser par un avocat   

Sinon, bonne année à vous tous !


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> MORALE DE CETTE HISTOIRE:
> Certaines choses dans notre monde ne peuvent être évitées: la mort, les impôts et se faire baiser par un avocat


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un couple en action ... la pression monte ..
> 
> (...)



Magistral.  :love:  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2006)

Difficile à comprendre, même pour un comptable


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

Mais si, c'est très compréhensible, comme ils n'ont rien à te vendre, tu n'as rien à payer, ils sont sympas, non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, c'est très compréhensible, comme ils n'ont rien à te vendre, tu n'as rien à payer, ils sont sympas, non ?


Ce qui m'amuse, c'est "Recalculer" :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre une date d'anniversaire d&#8217;une femme et la cuvette des toilettes? Ben il n'y en a pas l'homme passe tout le temps a coté...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est une sage femme qui se rend chez le boucher.
- Bonjour, je voudrais 450g de petite saucisse SVP.
- Bien sûr madame !

Et le boucher coupe un morceau qui pèse pile poil 450g.
- Un coup de chance...
- Oh non, juste 30 ans de métier madame.

Elle se dit, je vais l'avoir et elle demande 225g de pâté de tête. Et le boucher lui coupe un morceau de 225g.
- Vous voyez que ce n'est pas un coup de chance !

Quand tout à coup, on crie à l'aide car une femme est en train d'accoucher dans la rue, sur le trottoir. La sage femme accourt et met au monde un petit bébé.
- 3 kg800 dit-elle.
- Ah non, 3 Kg700 répond le boucher.
- Ecoutez, c'est mon métier donc 3 Kg800.

Pour être fixé, le boucher demande à son apprenti qui s'appelle Marcel de prendre le bébé et d'aller le peser.
- 2 Kg300, clame notre Marcel.

Le boucher et la sage-femme sont tout deux étonnés de se tromper d'autant.
- Tu en es sûr Marcel ??
- Ah oui, 2Kg300, vidé et désossé!

PENSEE DU JOUR :

Lui:
- De nos jours 100% des hommes ne veulent pas se marier car il n''est pas nécessaire d''investir dans une poissonnerie pour 20g de moule.. 

Elle:
- De nos jours 80 % des femmes sont contre le mariage. Elles ont enfin  compris que pour avoir 200 grammes de saucisse, il n'était pas nécessaire d''acheter le porc tout entier...

:love: :love:

Pensée du jiur

La Folie décida d'inviter ses amis pour prendre un café chez elle.
Tous les invités y allèrent. Après le café la Folie proposa :
- On joue à cache-cache ?
- Cache-cache ? C'est quoi ça, demanda la Curiosité.
- Cache-cache est un jeu. Je compte jusqu'à cent et vous vous cachez.
- Quand j'ai fini de compter je recherche et le premier que je trouve sera le prochain à compter.

Tous acceptèrent, sauf la Peur et la Paresse.
- 1, 2, 3... La Folie commença à compter. L'Empressement se cacha le premier, n'importe où ... La Timidité, timide comme toujours, se cacha dans une touffe d'arbre ... La joie courut au milieu du jardin ... La Tristesse commença à pleurer, car elle ne trouvait pas d'endroit approprié pour se cacher ... L'Envie accompagna le Triomphe et se cacha près de lui derrière un rocher.

La Folie continuait de compter tandis que ses amis se cachaient. Le Désespoir était désespéré en voyant que la Folie était déjà à 99.
- CENT ! cria la Folie, je vais commencer à chercher...

La première à être trouvée fut la Curiosité, car elle n'avait pu s'empêcher de sortir de sa cachette pour voir qui serait le premier découvert.
En regardant sur le côté, la Folie vit le Doute au-dessus d'une clôture ne sachant pas de quel côté il serait le mieux caché.
Et ainsi de suite, elle découvrit la Joie, la Tristesse, la Timidité...

Quand ils étaient tous réunis, la Curiosité demanda :
- Où est l'Amour ?

Personne ne l'avait vu.
La Folie commença à le chercher. Elle chercha au-dessus d'une montagne, dans les rivières, au pied des rochers. Mais elle ne trouvait pas l'amour.
Cherchant de tous côtés, la Folie vit un rosier, prit un bout de bois et commença à chercher parmi les branches, lorsque soudain elle entendit un cri. C'était l'Amour, qui criait parce qu'une épine lui avait crevé l'oeil.
La Folie ne savait pas quoi faire. Elle s'excusa, implora l'Amour pour avoir son pardon et alla jusqu'à lui promettre de le suivre pour toujours.

L'Amour accepta les excuses.

Aujourd'hui, l'Amour est aveugle et la Folie l'accompagne toujours



La jeune Sophie, en pleurs, va se confesser au curé de sa paroisse:
- Mon père, je viens vous voir parce que mon fiancé est un ****** de sa mère !
- Mais enfin, ma fille, vous ne pouvez pas dire ça tout de même !
- Si si, c'est un ****** de sa mère !

Là, le curé ouvre la porte du confessionnal et vient s'asseoir à coté de la petite Sophie :
- Allons ma fille, calmez vous... Pourquoi dites-vous que c'est un ****** de sa mère ?
- Parce qu'il m'a mis la main sur le genoux !
- Mais enfin, regardez...là, moi aussi je vous mets la main sur le genoux, et pourtant je ne suis pas un ****** de ma mère !
- Oui mais lui il m'a mis la main sur le genoux, par dessous la robe !
- Et bien regarde, moi aussi la je te mets la main sur le genoux par dessous la robe, et pourtant je ne suis pas un ****** de ma mère !
- Oui mais lui après il l'a remontée le long de mes cuisses !
- Moi aussi je la remonte le long de tes cuisses, regarde, et pourtant on ne peut vraiment pas dire que je sois un ****** de ma mère !
- Oui mais lui il m'a mis la main dans la culotte après ça !
- Tu veux vraiment voir ? Tiens, voila, moi aussi je te mets la main dans la culotte !.......Et pourtant je ne suis pas un ****** de ma mère !
- Oui, mais lui il m'a sorti son gros engin et il me l'a mis entre les jambes !
- Raaaaaaaaaaaaah....................... Moi aussi je te le mets entre les jambes mon gros engin......... Et pourtant Aaaaaaaaaaaah......... je ne suis pas un ****** de ma mère.
- Oui, mais il me l' a enfoncé profond dans la chatte et il a limé comme un charpentier !
- Aaaaaaah.......Regarde, moi aussi je te lime comme un salaud de curé que je suis.......Et pourtant .....Aaaah....Aaaaaaaah Et pourtant je ne suis pas un ****** de ma mère ............. Raaaaaaaaah bordel que c'est bon.......... Bordel de bordel de Dieu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- Oui, mais lui il est séropositif !

- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh L'ENCULÉ DE SA MÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :love: :love: :love: :love: 

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

vBullshit a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466, même s'ils ne vous font pas autant rire que lui !


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Janvier 2006)

Petite devinette ...

4 femmes sont assises à la terrasse d'un café
une jalouse, une rêveuse, une romantique et une vierge.
Elles commandent toutes un café et toutes vont y mettre du lait ..... quelle quantité de lait vont-elles ajouter ???
.
.
.
.
.
.

La jalouse ......................  un soupçon 
La rêveuse .....................  un nuage 
La romantique .................  une larme 
Et la vierge......................  un doigt, bien entendu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Petite devinette ...
> 
> 4 femmes sont assises à la terrasse d'un café
> une jalouse, une rêveuse, une romantique et une vierge.
> ...



Tss tss, tu baisses, là, il y en avait cinq, t'as oublié la sourde !


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss, tu baisses, là, il y en avait cinq, t'as oublié la sourde !



Elle fait quoi la sourde?  Ça vaut la peine de l'entendre???


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Janvier 2006)

- Combien faut-il d'hommes pour cirer un parquet de 200 m2 ? Aucun, c'est un boulot de femme !
- Quel est le féminin de "assis devant la télé" ? "Debout dans la cuisine" , bien sûr...
- On ne dit pas "Le ton monte" mais...."Une femme moche prend l'ascenseur"
- Pourquoi les femmes ont des jambes ? réponse: pour pas laisser de traces comme les escargots!
- Quelle est la différence entre un moustique et une femme? Réponse: le moustique, il te fait chier qu'en été
- Quel est la difference entre une femme et une poubelle ??? Reponse: Aucune, on la bourre toute la semaine, et ca fait chier de la sortir le Week-End
- Quelle est la différence fondamentale entre une femme et un terroriste ? Tu peux négocier avec le terroriste !
- Pourquoi les femmes ne pètent pas? Parce qu'elles ne gardent pas leur bouche assez longtemps fermée pour avoir assez de pression.
- Que dit-on à une femme qui a les deux yeux au beurre noir ? On lui dit rien : on lui a déjà expliqué deux fois.
- Chez la femme, comment nomme t'on la partie qui est entre l'anus et le vagin? Le cochonnet car c'est là où les boules tapes!
- Quelle est la différence entre une femme de 150 kg et un sanglier de 150kg ? Le sanglier quand tu l'as tiré, tu t'en vantes. 

 

- Docteur, dit une dame d'une trentaine d'années, en se déshabillant, je ne veux surtout pas risquer d'avoir un enfant. Que me conseillez-vous de faire ? 
- A mon avis, la première chose à faire serait de porter des lunettes. 
- Et cela m'empêchera d'avoir des enfants ? 
- Non, mais cela vous permettra de mieux lire ce qui est inscrit sur les plaques de marbre, dans le couloir. Le gynécologue, c'est l'étage au-dessus. Moi, je suis architecte.

:love:

Un étranger, nouvellement engagé dans une mine, regarde avec admiration un de ses camarades de travail se verser du café d'une bouteille Thermos

- Comment ça s'appelle ? demande-t-il

Le Français, voulant lui faire une bonne blague, répond : 
- C'est un préservatif Ça se trouve dans toutes les bonnes pharmacies.

Le soir même, l'homme va trouver la pharmacienne du village et lui dit : 
- Je voudrais un préservatif
- Un seul ? 
- Oui. 
- De quelle taille ? 
- Oh ! cinquante centimètres, environ.
 Et comme la pharmacienne reste sans voix, le mineur lui explique : 
- Il faut vous dire que, quand je vais au fond, il m'arrive d'y rester huit heures !

VOILA CE QUI ARRIVE LORSQUE L'ON SE TROMPE D'ADRESSE E-MAIL

Un couple de parisiens décide de partir en week-end à la plage et de descendre au même hôtel qu'il y a 20 ans, lors de leur lune de miel.
Mais, au dernier moment, à cause d'un problème au travail, la femme ne peut pas prendre son jeudi.
Il est donc décidé que le mari prendrait l'avion le jeudi, et sa femme le lendemain.

L'homme arrive comme prévu et après avoir loué la chambre d'hôtel, il se rend compte que dans la chambre, il y a un ordinateur avec connexion à Internet. Il décide alors d'envoyer un courrier à sa femme. Mais il se trompe en écrivant l'adresse.

C'est ainsi qu'à Perpignan, une veuve qui vient de rentrer des funérailles de son mari mort d'une crise cardiaque reçoit l'Email.

La veuve consulte sa boîte aux lettres électronique pour voir s'il n'y a pas de messages de la famille ou des amis. C'est ainsi qu'à la lecture du premier d'entre eux, elle s'évanouit. Son fils entre dans la chambre et trouve sa mère allongée sur le sol, sans connaissance, au pied de l'ordinateur.

Sur l'écran, on peut lire le message suivant:

A mon épouse bien-aimée, 
je suis bien arrivé.
Tu seras certainement surprise de recevoir de mes nouvelles maintenant et de cette manière. 
Ici, ils ont des ordinateurs et tu peux envoyer des messages à ceux que tu aimes. Je viens d'arriver et j'ai vérifié que tout était prêt pour ton arrivée, demain vendredi.
J'ai hâte de te revoir.
J'espère que ton voyage se passera aussi bien que s'est passé le mien.

P.S. : Il n'est pas nécessaire que tu apportes beaucoup de vêtements : il fait la chaleur d'enfer ici !

A bientôt!!! ''

:rose:

Un gaillard fait la file à la caisse de son supermarché quand il remarque qu'une petite blonde canon lui fait signe de la main et lui sourit.

Il s'adresse à elle et dit gentiment : 
- Excusez-moi, est-ce que je vous connais?

Elle répond en souriant:
- je peux me tromper, mais je pense que vous êtes le père d'un de mes enfants...

Les souvenirs du gars le renvoient très rapidement vers la seule et unique fois où il a été infidèle, et il demande : 
-Nom d'un chien, ce ne serait pas vous la strip-teaseuse que j'ai niqué sur la table de billard devant tous mes copains lors d'une soirée bien arrosée, pendant que votre amie me flagellait avec un céléri mouillé et me poussait un concombre dans le derrière?

- Ben non ... répond-elle ... je suis la professeur d'anglais de votre fils !!!

:love: :love: :love:

Le Prince Charles se rend discrètement dans sa Jaguar, tous feux éteints par une nuit étoilée, chez Camilla ... 
Il ouvre la grille, roule dans l'allée et soudain ressent un choc et a la sensation de rouler sur quelque chose.
Il sort précipitamment et catastrophe ! Il a écrasé le chien-chien de Camilla !

Il prévoit déjà que sa nuit d'amour va se transformer en nuit d'engueulade lorsqu'il distingue un objet curieux dans un arbre creux qui borde l'allée : c'est une lampe à huile, et dès qu'il la touche le Génie sort et lui dit : 
- Maître, vous m'avez libéré, faites un voeu que je vous exaucerai !

Charles lui dit qu'il ne pouvait pas mieux tomber et lui demande de ressusciter le chien-chien de Camilla.
Le Génie examine la dépouille et lui dit :
-  Houlà! ... tu te rends compte de ce que tu me demandes ?!! ..  Mais il est complètement aplati, désarticulé, la mâchoire est en morceaux ! .... Quel boulot! ... non écoute ... fais plutôt un autre voeu !

Charles se dit qu'après tout il y a peut-être mieux à faire que ressusciter ce crétin de clebs et lui dit :
- Bon ben, écoute, fais que Camilla soit aussi bien foutue que Diana...
Et le Génie :
- Bon, fais voir ce chien !?!...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire crier deux fois de suite une femme ?
> Ben tu l'enc..... puis tu t'essuies sur ses rideaux :rose:



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

raffiné !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Janvier 2006)

Bush, Blair et Chirac sont en réunion et Bush dit : Nous devrions éliminer 12 millions d'arabes et 2 vietnamiens.

Blair lui demande "Pourquoi 2 vietnamiens ?"

Et Bush dit à Chirac : "Tu vois pour les arabes y'a pas de problèmes..."

Euh y'a une sortie par là ->...


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

mignonne ta blague Jo !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait quoi la sourde?  Ça vaut la peine de l'entendre???



Le lait, elle en prend un pot !


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

Dans l'année 2004, Dieu visita Noé qui habitait pas très loin de la mer et lui dit : 
- Une fois encore la terre est devenue invivable et surpeuplée et je dois agir ... construis une arche et rassemble un couple de chaque être vivant ainsi que quelques bons humains. Tu as six mois pour cela avant que je n'envoie la pluie pendant 40 jours et 40 nuits

6 mois plus tard, Dieu regarda en bas et vit Noé balayant sa cour,mais aucune arche
- Noé! .... gronda t-il ... je vais bientôt envoyer la pluie, où est l'arche?

Et Noé implorant:
- Pardonne moi mon Dieu ... implora Noé ... mais les temps ont changé .... j'avais besoin d'un permis de construire pour commencer l'arche. J'ai dû me battre plusieurs mois avec l'inspecteur au sujet du système d'alarme pour l'incendie. Pendant ce temps, mes voisins se sont réunis en association parce que je violais les règles du lotissement en construisant une arche dans ma cour et que j'allais obstruer la vue. On a dû aller devant le conciliateur pour avoir un accord.

Ensuite l'Urbanisme a déposé un mémoire sur les coûts des travaux nécessaires pour permettre à l'arche d'arriver jusqu'à la mer. J'ai eu beau leur dire que c'est la mer qui viendrait à l'arche, ils n'ont pas voulu me croire.

Obtenir du bois en quantité suffisante fut un autre problème. Les associations pour la protection de l'environnement se sont liguées pour empêcher la coupe des arbres, sous prétexte qu'on allait détruire l'habitat de plusieurs espèces animales et ainsi les mettre en danger.
J'ai tenté d'expliquer qu'au contraire tout ce bois servirait à sauver ces espèces, rien n'y a fait.

Quand j'ai commencé à rassembler les couples de différentes espèces animales, la SPA, le WWF et Brigitte Bardot me sont tombés sur le dos sous prétexte que j'enfermais des animaux sauvages contre leur gré dans des pièces trop petites pour eux.
Qu'en agissant ainsi, je faisais acte de cruauté envers les animaux

Ensuite, l'agence gouvernementale pour le développement durable a voulu lancer une étude sur l'impact pour l'environnement de ce fameux déluge.

Dans le même temps je me débattais avec l'Administration sur l'emploi de travailleurs bénévoles dans la construction de l'arche.
Je les avais embauchés car les syndicats m'avaient interdit d'employer mes propres fils, disant que je ne devais faire appel qu'à des travailleurs hautement qualifiés dans la construction d'arche et si possible syndiqués.

Pour arranger les choses, le fisc a saisi tous mes avoirs, prétendant que je tentais de fuir le pays illégalement, suivi en cela par les douanes qui ont ajouté que je voulais faire passer les frontières à des espèces reconnues comme dangereuses.

Aussi pardonne moi, mon Dieu, mais je ne sais même pas si 10 ans auraient suffit à la construction de cette arche.

Aussitôt les nuages se dissipèrent et un magnifique arc en ciel apparut.
Noé leva la tête et dit 
- Tu ne vas pas détruire le monde?
- Pas la peine ... répondit Dieu .... l' Administration s'en charge!


:love: :love: :love:

Lettre d'une blonde à son fils...

- Mon grand,

Je t'écris quelques mots pour que tu saches que je t'écris. Donc, si tu reçois cette lettre, cela voudra dire qu'elle est bien arrivée. Sinon, préviens-moi, que je te l'envoie une seconde fois.

Je t'écris lentement, car je sais que tu ne lis pas rapidement.

Dernièrement, ton père a lu une enquête disant que la plupart des accidents se produisent à quelques kilomètres de la maison, c'est pour cela que nous avons décidé de déménager un peu plus loin

La maison est splendide, il y a une machine à laver, mais j'ignore si elle est en service.
Hier j'y ai mis le linge, tiré sur la chaînette, et tout a disparu je ne sais où ! mais je continue à chercher le mode d'emploi.

Le temps n'est pas trop désagréable ici, la semaine dernière, il n'a plu que deux fois. La première pendant trois jours, la seconde quatre jours.

Au sujet du manteau que tu désirais, ton oncle Pierre a dit que si je l'expédiais avec les boutons, qui sont lourds, cela coûterait très cher, alors je les ai arrachés et te les ai mis dans une des poches.

Une bonne nouvelle, ton père a trouvé du travail, il a sous lui environ 500 personnes : il fauche les herbes du cimetière.

Ta soeur Julie, qui vient de se marier, attends un heureux événement. Nous ignorons le sexe, c'est pourquoi je ne peux te dire si tu seras oncle ou tante. Si c'est une fille, elle a l'intention de l'appeler comme moi. Cela me fait tout drôle de savoir qu'elle va appeler sa fille "maman".

Ton frère Jean a eu un gros problème, il a fermé sa voiture avec les clés à l'intérieur. Il a du retourner à la maison, 10 kilomètres aller retour à pied pour récupérer le second jeu de clés et enfin nous sortir du véhicule.

Si tu as l'occasion de rencontrer ta cousine Monique donne-lui le bonjour de ma part. Si tu ne la vois pas, ne lui dis rien c'est plus simple.

Ta Maman

PS : je voulais te mettre un peu d'argent dans l'enveloppe, mais je l'ai déjà collée."

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## al02 (9 Janvier 2006)

Hier, on a tiré les rois :


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Hier, on a tiré les rois :


Hahahah trop top cette photo!!!!!


----------



## bens (9 Janvier 2006)

je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le fil... alors si ces deux articles ont déjà été bu, je m'excuse d'avance... et puis sinon, bonne lecture


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le fil... alors si ces deux articles ont déjà été bu, je m'excuse d'avance... et puis sinon, bonne lecture



Manque pas d'air...  :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Hahahah trop top cette photo!!!!!




Jesus-Christ super Star??


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Jesus-Christ super Star??


jesus christ roi a la galète plutot !!
!
en tout cas elle est trop bien cette photo elle retranscrit exactement l'enthousiasme et l'émotion du moment


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

En tous cas....si cette photo est bien de ce dernier 6 janvier.....le temps était clément.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Une famille de fous furieux part en vacances de neige. Au volant, le père aperçoit un chien au milieu de la route et scande à l'attention de tous les passagers :
- Les enfants, on va bien s'amuser ! 
Il accélère brusquement et heurte le pauvre animal. A la sortie de l'autoroute, il distingue une petite vieille qui traverse. Sa femme lui suggère : 
- Allez, vas-y, ça ferait tellement plaisir aux enfants. 
Le père appuie sur le champignon et percute la dame. 
Tout le monde applaudit dans le véhicule. Arrivée en montagne, la voiture emprunte une route sinueuse. Le fils chuchote à l'oreille de son père : 
- Et si tu balançais maman par la portière ? Ricanant, le père ouvre immédiatement la portière et pousse son épouse dans le ravin. 
Son fils éclate de rire mais sa petite fille éclate en sanglots. Mesurant la gravité 
de la situation, il freine brutalement. Alors, il se retourne vers sa petite fille et l'entend dire en pleurnichant :
- Je ne l'ai pas vue tomber...
*******************************************
Un non-voyant attend à un feu tricolore. Assis à côté de lui, son superbe labrador. Un autre type en face regarde la scène. Le feu passe au rouge, le chien ne bouge pas. Deux minutes après, le feu repasse au rouge, le chien ne bouge toujours pas. Le non-voyant sort alors un gâteau de sa poche et le tend vers le chien. 
Le type s'approche de l'aveugle et lui dit : 
- Excusez moi, monsieur, mais votre chien ne fait pas son boulot et vous lui tendez quand même une récompense ? 
- Mais non, c'est pour savoir où est sa tête, comme ça je peux lui mettre un coup de pied au cul pour la peine.


----------



## al02 (9 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> jesus christ roi à la galette plutôt !!
> !
> en tout cas elle est trop bien cette photo elle retranscrit exactement l'enthousiasme et l'émotion du moment



Vous le connaissez tous !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

Ah, y'avait encore un doute sur son identité ?
Depuis le temps, tout le monde le connait le marchand de sable...


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2006)

l'inventeur du papier toilette est décédé aujourd'hui. il était arrivé au bout du rouleau....:mouais:   

ok je repars ....:rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> l'inventeur du papier toilette est décédé aujourd'hui. il était arrivé au bout du rouleau....:mouais:
> 
> ok je repars ....:rose:


 :love: :love:

C'est deux gars en train de parler de leur vie familiale dans un bar ...

Après quelques bières, l'un des deux dit: 
- Oh je ne sais pas toi, mais moi, ça va pas trop sexuellement avec ma femme en ce moment. On dirait vraiment qu'elle se désintéresse du truc! C'est super frustrant...

Alors l'autre lui répond: 
- Ouais, je vois ce que tu veux dire. J'ai eu le même problème à un moment donné, mais j'ai trouvé un super remède. À ce moment là, j'avais caché mon pistolet d'alarme sous l'oreiller, et au moment où ma femme montrait des signes de faiblesse pendant nos ébats, je m'emparais du pistolet et je pressais la détente. Sous l'effet de la détonation et du stress, elle devenait excitée comme une furie et je peux te dire que la séance de ça-va-ça-vient prenait une autre dimension après...

Alors l'autre gars qui n'en revient pas jure qu'il va essayer ça lui aussi

Le lendemain soir, les deux gars se retrouvent au même bar devant une bière. 
- Alors?, comment ça a marché le coup du pistolet?

L'autre répond: 
- M'en parle pas... La nuit dernière, on se faisait un petit 69 ... Comme d'habitude, en cours de route, ma femme a commencé à mollir dans son action, alors je me suis emparé du pistolet et j'ai fait feu comme tu m'as dit...

- Et alors?

- Et alors? Eh ben, elle a failli m'arracher la ****, elle m'a chié dans la figure, et un gars est sorti de l'armoire en levant les mains en l'air!


:love: :love::love: :love:
*******************************************
Une femme est au lit avec son amant ..

En pleine action, un bruit dans la serrure de la porte d'entrée les fige ... et comme chacun le sait, dans les appartements modernes, pas de place sous le lit, la penderie est ridicule, le balcon inexistant, et elle habite au 12 ème étage...

Sans se démonter elle lui fait :
- Reste calme, debout, absolument immobile et ne dis rien.
Le mari :
- Surprise de me voir darling? ... Mon vol a été devancé et j'ai terminé plus tôt!

Quand il voit le type dans la chambre, il demande :
- C'est quoi ça?
La femme :
- Je viens de le recevoir, figure toi ... C'est mon esclave sexuel robotisé "powered par Microsoft"... D'ailleurs il ressemble un peu à Bill Gates tu ne trouves pas? ... Tu es toujours parti, en réunion, en voyage. Est-ce que je sais ce que tu fais quand tu es seul dans ta chambre... c'est comme un vibro mais en plus grand ... Tu voudrais quand même pas que je me tape le plombier ou le voisin ?!?
Le mari :
- Laisse moi ça de côté ... je vais te faire ta fête, j'ai une envie de bête.
Elle, qui vient d'être servie:
- Non chéri, j'ai une de ces migraines !
Lui :
- Merde, c'est toujours pareil! Bon va a la cuisine me faire une omelette, svp, sois gentille. Ok?
- Ok!
Il regarde le robot et n'y tenant plus il se dit :
- Ce qui est bon pour elle est bon pour moi, et il se jette pantalon baissé sur le malheureux pour le sodomiser...
À ce moment là, l'amant prend une voix métallique et dit :
- Erreur-système! Em-pla-cement ré-ser-vé clé USB.
Lui:
- Saleté de robot!
Fou de rage le mari le met sur son épaule et va vers la fenêtre pour le balancer.

Et l'amant reprend, mort de peur:
- Windows XP ré-initialisé - Veuil-lez ré-essayer...


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Philippe (10 Janvier 2006)

[size=+1]Une nouvelle réglementation européenne en matière d'usage linguistique[/size]​
La Commission Européenne a finalement tranché ; après la monnaie unique, l'Union Européenne va se doter d'une langue unique, à savoir... le français.
Trois langues étaient en compétition : le français (parlé dans le plus grand nombre de pays de l'Union), l'allemand (parlé par le plus grand nombre d'habitants de l'Union) et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence).
L'anglais a vite été éliminé, pour deux raisons : l'anglais aurait été le cheval de Troie économique des États-Unis et les Britanniques ont vu leur influence limitée au profit du couple franco-allemand à cause de leur réticence légendaire à s'impliquer dans la construction européenne. Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les Allemands ayant obtenu que l'orthographe du français, particulièrement délicate à maîtriser, soit réformée, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir à l'eurofrançais.

1.
La première année, les sons actuellement distribués entre "s", "z", "c", "k" et "q" seront répartis entre "z" et "k", ze ki permettra de zupprimer beaukoup de la konfuzion aktuelle.
2.
La deuzième année, on remplazera le "ph" par "f", ze ki aura pour effet de rakourzir un mot komme "fotograf" de kelke vingt pour zent.
3.
La troizième année, des modifikazions plus draztikes seront pozzibles, notamment ne plus redoubler les lettres ki l'étaient ; touz ont auzi admis le prinzip de la zuprezion des "e" muets, zourz éternel de konfuzion, en efet, tou kom d'autr letr muet.
4.
La katrièm ané, les gens zeront devenu rézeptif à dé changements majeurs, tel ke remplazé "g", zoi par "ch", - avek le "j" - zoi par "k", zelon les ka, ze ki zimplifira davantach l'ékritur de touz. 
5.
Duran la zinkièm ané, le "b" zera remplazé par le "p" et le "v" zera lui auzi apandoné - au profi du "f", éfidamen - on kagnera ainzi pluzieur touch zur no klafié.

Un foi ze plan de zink an achefé, l'ortograf zera defenu lochik, et lé chen pouron ze komprendr et komuniké.

LE REF DE L'UNITE KULTUREL DE L'EUROP ZERA DEFENU REALITE !​


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Comparaison entre dealers et programmeurs...


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> [size=+1]Une nouvelle réglementation européenne en matière d'usage linguistique[/size]
> LE REF DE L'UNITE KULTUREL DE L'EUROP ZERA DEFENU REALITE !​


TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## lalsaco (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu vis en l'an 2005 quand :
> 
> 1. Par accident, tu tapes ton mot de passe sur le micro-ondes
> 2. Ça fait des années que t'as pas joué au solitaire avec des vraies cartes
> ...


 
Euh  

jo_6466, on est passé en 2006 maintenant :casse: :hosto:  

Non, non, c'est bon, je connais le chemin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un vieillard qui vivait seul à Courcelles, voulait semer ses patates au jardin, mais, c'était un travail très pénible, car, il lui fallait retourner toute la terre.
> Kevin, son fils unique qui habituellement l'aidait pour cette tâche était en prison.
> Le vieil homme écrit donc une lettre à son fils dans laquelle il y décrit sa situation difficile:
> 
> ...



C'est une ressucée, celle ci, on l'a déjà eue avec un arabe vivant en Amérique, et dont le fils vit en Allemagne, et lui envoie un mail disant que des explosifs étaient enterrés dans le jardin.


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une ressucée, celle ci, on l'a déjà eue avec un arabe vivant en Amérique, et dont le fils vit en Allemagne, et lui envoie un mail disant que des explosifs étaient enterrés dans le jardin.




Exact mais.....la blague américaine était une blague.
Ce qui est arrivé à Courcelle est réel....c'était dans la rubrique "région" de Vers L'Avenir de la semaine passée.

Pour ceux qui savent pas .Courcelle est en Belgique


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui savent pas .Courcelle est en Belgique



Pas entièrement, en partie seulement, une des rues de Courcelle est dans le Monopoly©®? :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

Ici monopoly en espagnol. Pas de rues francophones.


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2006)

Johnny Hallyday a demandé la nationalité belge.  
Une fois !


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Johnny Hallyday a demandé la nationalité belge.
> Une fois !



Et avant?   Il était sans papiers????   non pas papiers money......Apatride???


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Johnny Hallyday a demandé la nationalité belge.
> Une fois !



Pas deux fois??


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Et avant?   Il était sans papiers????   non pas papiers money......Apatride???



Nan ! Français, en tant que né en France (à Paris) d'une mère française ... Seul son père était belge, de passage à Paris ... En transit, apparemment


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Français, en tant que né en France (à Paris) d'une mère française ... Seul son père était belge, de passage à Paris ... *En transit*, apparemment



Intestinal ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Français, en tant que né en France (à Paris) d'une mère française ... Seul son père était belge, de passage à Paris ... En transit, apparemment


on est passé à pas grand chose quand même...
Si son train avait été annulé, on n'aurait pas eu ça :


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Un Belge monte dans un train. Dans le compartiment se trouvent déjà deux
Français costumés et cravatés qui tapent sur leur ordinateur.

Notre brave Belge s'installe près de ces deux Français et commence à
manger son sandwich. Au bout de quelques minutes, il demande à l'un des
deux hommes, avec un fort accent Belge :

- Puiche-je savoir où vous z'allez?
- Et bien moi, je vais à PARISS", répond, d'un air moqueur, le Français.

Le Belge a mal compris et répond : PARISSSS?

Et le cravaté rétorque:- OUI, PARIS avec deux S

Le Belge se demande pourquoi Paris avec deux S mais n'en rajoute pas et
continue à déguster son sandwich.

Un peu plus tard, il s'adresse à l'autre Français et lui demande :

- Et vous, où allez-vous?
- Et bien moi, répond le deuxième Français, également d'un air moqueur,
je vais à Bordeaux avec deux X!

Le Belge ne répond pas et s'interroge sur ces deux hommes qui se moquent
de lui.

Tout à coup l'un des deux Français cravatés se tournent vers notre Belge
et lui demande:

- Et toi, où vas-tu?
- Et bien moi, j'vais à Mâcon, avec deux cons.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2006)

L'initiateur du topic devrait faire un peu le tri, ça passe pas mal en boucle  

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me raconter la blague du mec qui va prendre un taxi, 1er taxi de la file il propose 50¤ + une pi.. , le chauffeur refuse, 2ème taxi idem le chauffeur refuse, etc, dernier taxi de la file le gars lui dit 50¤, OK, ça vous dérange pas de baisser votre vitre et de saluer au passage tous vos collègues qui n'ont pas voulu m'embarquer?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

A Sydney, Australie, une station radio donne des prix aux gens qui racontent leurs histoires les plus embarrassantes.

Celle-ci a gagné le grand prix 5000 dollars.

"J'avais un rendez-vous ce matin chez le gynéco lorsque je reçus un appel du cabinet l'avançant à 9:30.

J'avais juste le temps de me préparer et de foncer.

Comme la plupart des femmes, je fais un petit effort d'hygiène supplémentaire pour ce genre de visite, mais cette fois, je n'avais Pas le temps de faire le grand jeu. Je fonçais dans la salle de bain, attrapais une serviette à côté du lavabo, la trempais et me donnais un petit coup de nettoyage au bon endroit, pour être au moins présentable.

Je jetai la serviette dans le panier à linge sale, m'habillais et pris la voiture. Je fus au rendez-vous juste à temps à quelque minutes près.

Connaissant par coeur la procédure, je me mis sur la table, regardai le mur à l'autre bout de la pièce et pensai que j'étais à Paris ou quelque part loin d'ici.

Je fus un peu surprise lorsque le Docteur me dit :

- "Eh bien ! On a fait un petit effort supplémentaire, ce matin?!!!"

Mais je ne répondis pas.

Une fois la visite terminée, je rentrai à la maison pour une journée habituelle. Après l'école, pendant que ma fille de six ans jouait, elle m'appela de la salle de bain :

- "M'man, où est ma serviette?"

Je lui dis d'en prendre une dans l'armoire.

Elle me répondit :

- "Non, je veux celle qui était à côté du lavabo. J'ai mis toutes mes paillettes dedans."


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

:love:  Le Président George Bush est assis dans le fauteuil de son bureau Ovale, en train de se demander quel pays il pourrait bien envahir à la suite de l'Irak pour se faire à nouveau réélire les Républicains à l'issue de son second mandat...

Quand tout à coup, son téléphone se met à sonner...
- Bonjour, Monsieur le Président ... dit une voix avec un fort accent namurois ... C'est Willy Vandeputte, président du cyclo-club namurois en Belgique. 
Fieu, je t'appelle pour te dire que que nous déclarons officiellement la guerre aux États-Unis!.

-Hem, eh bien Willy ... répond Dobelyou ... c'est en effet une nouvelle importante! Quelle est la taille de votre armée?

- En ce moment ... répond Willy après un moment de réflexion ... On est moi, mon cousin Rudy, Eddy mon voisin d'à côté, et toute l'équipe du vélo-club namurois. Ça fait huit!.

George l'arrête. 
- Je dois vous dire Mister Vandeputte, que j'ai un million d'hommes dans mon armée qui n'attendent que mon ordre pour envahir la Belgique

- Gotferdom ... s'exclame Willy ... faut que je te rappelle, fieu ! ... et il raccroche... 

Évidemment, le jour suivant, Willy appelle à nouveau Bush. 
- M. Bush, la déclaration de guerre est toujours d'actualité! Nous sommes parvenus à acquérir de l'équipement d'infanterie!

- Et quel équipement avez-vous donc à présent M. Vandeputte?

- Eh bien, nous avons deux moissonneuses-batteuses, un caterpillar, et le tracteur et la remorque de la ferme de Jeff

Le Président Bush soupire
- je dois vous dire, Willy, que j'ai 16 000 chars Abrahams et 14 000 blindés légers. En outre, j'ai rappelé les réservistes de la Garde Nationale, et mon armée compte 500 000 hommes de plus que depuis notre dernier coup de fil

- Potverdek ... lâche Willy ... je vais te rappeler, laisse-moi un jour ou deux!

Comme il fallait s'y attendre, Willy rappelle le jour suivant:
- Président Bush, la guerre est toujours pour demain! Nous avons monté notre propre flotte aéronautique nous même! Nous avons récupéré l'avion d'épandage de pesticides de la coopérative et on a mis tous nos fusils de chasse dans l'habitacle, soyez prêts à recevoir des pruneaux, des plombs, et même une bonne dose de D.D.T. si il le faut!

Deubeulyou reste silencieux un moment, puis il se racle la gorge et dit: 
- Monsieur Vandeputte, l'armée U.S. compte 10 000 bombardiers et 20 000 avions de combat. De surcroit, mon dispositif militaire est secondé par des batteries de missiles sol-air à guidage laser. Et depuis que nous avons parlé ensemble la dernière fois, j'ai fait passer mon armée à à DEUX MILLIONS d'hommes!"

- Jésus, Marie, Joseph ... renacle Willy ... j'vais t'rappeller

Comme prévu, le jour suivant, Willy rappelle Deubeulyou: 
- Président Bush! Je suis désolé de devoir vous dire qu'on va devoir faire une croix sur cette guerre

- Oh, je suis bien triste d'entendre ça ... répond Bush ... et quelle est la raison de ce revirement si soudain?

- Eh bien, monsieur ... avoue Willy .... on s'est tous assis autour d'une bière avec les copains et on a eu une longue conversation. Après quelques pintes de Leffe, on en est arrivé à la conclusion qu'on ne trouverait jamais assez de place et de nourriture par chez nous pour deux millions de prisonniers!


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

Le directeur : 
- Bonjour, asseyez-vous et parlez-moi de vous.
Le candidat fonctionnaire : 
- Je dois vous informer que je suis handicapé.
Le directeur : 
- Grave ?
Le candidat : 
- J'ai sauté sur une mine et j'ai perdu mes  couilles
Le directeur : 
- Cela n'a pas d'importance, vous commencez lundi, les horaires sont 8h-16h mais vous, vous pouvez venir pour 10H.
Le candidat : 
- Je ne veux pas de traitement de faveur, je souhaite commencer dès 8 heures, comme les autres.
Le directeur : 
- Ne vous en faites pas, nous arrivons à 8 heures mais, jusqu' à 10 heures, on se gratte les couilles devant la machine à café...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> - Bonjour, Monsieur le Président ... dit une voix avec un fort accent namurois ... C'est Willy Vandeputte, président du cyclo-club namurois en Belgique.
> Fieu, je t'appelle pour te dire que que nous déclarons officiellement la guerre aux États-Unis!.
> 
> ...



L'histoire est bien bonne....Mais.....Il est impensable et impossible que le président du VCN jure en flamand.....ce serait plutôt du    Sacré millard de saint Nd D.....


----------



## I-bouk (12 Janvier 2006)

Attention Blague grasse


Proverbe :



Si au crépuscule

Tu as quatre testicules

Ne te prends point pour Hercule

C'est quelqu'un qui t'encule !


----------



## lalsaco (12 Janvier 2006)

Alors qu'en métropole l'hiver est bien présent, voyons un peu quel temps il fait à la réunion :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8411&stc=1&d=1137057306


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'en métropole l'hiver est bien présent, voyons un peu quel temps il fait à la réunion :



Il y a comme qui dirait quelque chose d'étrange dans le parallélisme des caractères.


----------



## lalsaco (12 Janvier 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il y a comme qui dirait quelque chose d'étrange dans le parallélisme des caractères.


 
Voui je sais. C'est bien pour ça que je ne l'ai pas mise dans le fil des photos insolites.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

Le mari sort de la salle de bains, complètement nu et très en forme
Voyant venir son mari, la femme lui dit : 
- Pas ce soir chéri, j'ai très mal à la tête...

et lui:
- Ca tombe bien ... j'ai saupoudré mon sexe avec de l'aspirine. Tu le veux en cachet ou en suppositoire ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

Une dame âgée voyage en train entre Lausanne et Lyon. 
Peu avant la frontière suisse elle s'adresse à son voisin, un prêtre : 
- Si vous pouviez mettre cette jolie trousse de toilette toute neuve que je viens d'acheter sous votre soutane, cela m'éviterait de payer une  taxe.

- Bien sûr ... lui répond le curé ... mais je dois vous rappeler que si l'on  m'interroge, je ne pourrai pas mentir.

Arrive la douane et le douanier : 
- Rien à déclarer mon Père? 
- De la tête à la ceinture ; je n'ai absolument rien. 
- Ah bon ... interroge l'homme un peu tatillon .... et en dessous? 
- Oh ! En dessous je n'ai qu'un petit nécessaire pour dame qui n'a jamais  servi.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

Mot de passe d'une prostituée :

G1QOQP

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

Une brune et une blonde regardent des chevaux dans un pré

La blonde dit:
- Oh regarde des chevals

- Non,c'est des chevaux

- Ah? ... bah ça ressemble beaucoup a des chevals


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

Entendu hier matin sur france info : "des chevals de bataille !" 
Je rigolais tout seul dans mon auto comme un couillon  



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le mari sort de la salle de bains, complètement nu et très en forme.
> Voyant venir son mari, la femme lui dit : Pas ce soir chéri, j'ai très mal à la tête...
> Ca tombe bien : j'ai saupoudré mon sexe avec de l'aspirine. Tu le veux en cachet ou en suppositoire ?



Ca me plait bien, ça, mais la machine à bouler a durci ses exigences, ces derniers temps


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2006)

A la manière de Charlie Hebdo:

La Mecque: 350 morts, 1 999 650 rescapés


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Janvier 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> A la manière de Charlie Hebdo:
> 
> La Mecque: 350 morts, 1 999 650 rescapés


Le Charlie n'est pas toujours drôle


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

Bah, c'est de la veine que "Bal tragique à colombay, un mort" 
Moi, j'aime bien ce genre d'humour, même si en ce cas précis (la Mècque), c'est plus délicat. 
Mais j'ai tendance à lire charlie avec un a priori positif et décalé, ce qui sauve tout !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2006)

On peu aussi pour ne pas froisser les esprits, le faire à la manière des blagues de blondes ou autre:

Le Mec: 350 mortes, 1 999..... rescapées

à vos méninges, demain on boucle


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

Une petite vieille, plus proche de 90 que de 80, entre avec précaution dans un sex shop ..

Pas très sûre de son équilibre, elle franchit en tremblant les quelques mètres qui la séparent du comptoir. Elle arrive enfin devant le caissier et, s'agrippant comme elle peut, elle demande :
- Eeeeest-ccce qqque vvvous aurriez des viiiiiibromaaaaaasssseurs ? 

L' employé, qui essaie poliment de ne pas éclater de rire, réplique:
- Oui, Madame, nous avons des vibromasseurs ... nous avons mêmes plusieurs modèles, tous très différents. 

L'air soulagé, la vieille demande :
- Auriez-vvvvvous un roooooose, trente centiiiiiiiimètrrres de long, envirrrron sssssix ceeeennnntiiiiiiiimeeeeetttrrrrress en diaaaaaaamètre ? 

- Oui, nous avons cela ... répond l'employé

- Aloooors pouveeeeez-vous me diiiiiiiire comment oooooooonnn   aaaaarrrrrêete  cette ssssaaaaaloperiiiiiiie ? 


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Xpdr....


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Ce sont deux bergers qui discutent.
- Moi j'comprends pas, j'arrive pas à faire faire des petits à mes brebis.
Et le deuxième lui dit :
- Ecoute, c'est simple, demain au lever du soleil, tu fais monter les brebis dans ta 4L, tu les emmènes aux champs, tu les alignes, tu baisses ton pantalon et tu leur en mets un petit coup à chacune, et le lendemain au réveil si elles sont à l'ombre c'est que ça a marché et si elles sont au soleil c'est qu'il faut recommencer.
Donc le lendemain, le fermier met les brebis dans la 4L, les emmène aux champs, les aligne et hop un petit coup chacune. Au réveil, il ouvre les volets et les brebis sont au soleil. Il retourne voir son pote et lui explique.
Alors son pote lui dit :
- Ne t'inquiète pas, il faut recommencer jusqu'à temps que ça marche.
Donc, le lendemain, il fait monter les brebis dans la 4L, les emmène aux champs et leur en met 2 petits coups chacune.
Le lendemain, au réveil, il dit à sa femme :
- Raymonde, ouvre les volets et dis-moi si les brebis sont à l'ombre ou au soleil.
Sa femme étonnée bougonne et ouvre les volets. Et soudain, elle s'écrie:
- Oh mon dieu!
Le berger :
- Quoi ??? Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?????
Sa femme lui répond :
Elles sont toutes dans la 4L et il y en a même une au volant qui klaxonne!

PS il ne faut pas le dire à la Jolie Bergère....:rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Mon très cher mari,

Je t'écris cette lettre pour te dire que je te quitte.
J'ai été pour toi la femme idéale pendant les sept dernières années,et je
n'ai jamais rien reçu en retour.
Ces deux dernières semaines ont été la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le
vase.
Ton chef a téléphoné à la maison et m'a dit que tu avais lâché ton boulot.
La semaine dernière, tu es rentré à la maison et tu n'as même pas remarqué
ma nouvelle coiffure, avec de si jolies mèches, j'avais préparé pour toi ton
ragoût préféré, et j'avais mis mon nouveau petit déshabillé.
Tu es arrivé, tu as bouffé en deux minutes, et tu t'es couché aussitôt après
la fin du match de foot!!!
Et d'ailleurs depuis notre mariage tu ne m'as plus jamais dit que tu
m'aimes, ou quelque chose de gentil.
Au lieu de ça tu m'as toujours rendue jalouse, et tu ne m'as jamais aimée.
Mais c'est sans importance aujourd'hui, parce que je te quitte,
Connard.

Ton ex-femme.
PS : n'essaie pas de venir me chercher, ton frère et moi nous avons
déménagé, nous allons avoir ensemble la vie dont j'avais toujours rêvé.
--------------------------------------------------
Et en réponse elle a reçu...

Ma très chère ex-femme,



De ma vie rien ne m'a fait plus plaisir que ta lettre!
C'est vrai qu'on a été mariés pendant sept ans, mais pour ce qui
Est de la femme idéale, tu rêves... J'étais toujours obligé de me planter
devant un match de foot quand en arrivant du boulot je te trouvais avec une
tête de malade, te baladant à travers la maison dans un déshabillé
grotesque.
Malheureusement ça n'a jamais suffit à te dégoûter de recommencer.
Bien sûr que j'ai remarque tes mèches!il y en avait dans la soupe
La semaine dernière, la première chose que j'ai pensé en rentrant c'est
"bien joué, ma grosse, tu ressembles à un mec".
Ma mère m'a appris qu'il vaut mieux ne rien dire quand on n'a rien à dire de
gentil...
Et quand tu as préparé ce putain de ragoût, tu devais me confondre avec mon
frère, je te rappelle que je suis végétarien depuis plus de dix ans.
Je suis parti me coucher quand j'ai vu ton nouveau déshabillé, parce qu'il y
avait encore l'étiquette dessus. Je t'avoue que j'avais pensé qu'il
s'agissait d'un simple hasard : j'avais prêté 100 Euros à mon frère le matin
même, et l'étiquette affiche 99,90 E...
Apres tout ça je croyais encore que les choses pouvaient s'arranger entre
nous, surtout quand j'ai su que je venais de gagner 20 millions au Loto :
j'ai démissionné, et j'ai acheté deux billets pour la Jamaïque.
Quand je suis rentré a la maison, tu n'étais déjà plus là. A mon avis, rien
n'arrive par hasard. J'espère que tu as maintenant la petite vie dont tu
rêvais.
Mon avocat dit que ta lettre me suffira pour demander le divorce sans
partage des torts, ni des biens évidemment. Alors : bon vent! Un mec riche
et célibataire.

PS : est-ce que je t'avais dit que mon 'frère' Nicolas pour l'état civil
s'appelle encore Nicole?
J'espère que ça ne te pose aucun problème.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mon très cher mari
> (...)


 
C'est vraiment pas de bol.    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mon très cher mari,
> PS : est-ce que je t'avais dit que mon 'frère' Nicolas pour l'état civil
> s'appelle encore Nicole?
> J'espère que ça ne te pose aucun problème.


vaut mieux le gros lot que de des gros lolos!!!!!!   :love: 

psas de boulage possible grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est une femme qui est une fan inconditionnelle des Rolling Stones. Elle est tellement fan qu'elle a décidé de se faire tatouer le visage de Mick Jagger sur le devant de la cuisse gauche, et celui de Keith Richard sur le devant de la cuisse droite. 
Elle se rend chez le tatoueur. Lorsque la séance de tatouage est terminée, le tatoueur lui enveloppe les cuisses de bandes Velpeau afin de limiter la douleur et l'irritation et il lui recommande de garder les bandages une semaine, et de revenir lui montrer le résultat ensuite. 
Une semaine plus tard, elle retire les bandages et est horrifiée: elle ne reconnaît ni Mick Jagger, ni Keith Richard. 
Aussitôt, elle file chez le tatoueur, bien décidée à faire un scandale. Sur place, le tatoueur contemple son travail et semble satisfait du résultat. Comme la femme est encore plus en colère, le tatoueur lui dit: 
- Calmez-vous madame. Que diriez-vous de demander l'avis d'une personne neutre? 
La femme accepte, et le tatoueur sort dans la rue... au même moment ou un clochard en état d'ébriété bien avancé passe par là. 
Pensant avoir trouvé une personne "neutre", il l'agrippe par l'épaule et l'invite à rentrer dans l'atelier. 
Là, il demande à la dame d'exhiber ses tatouages, et il incite le clodo à regarder de près. Enfin, il demande: 
- Alors, est-ce que vous reconnaissez les Rolling Stones sur l'anatomie de madame? 
Et le clodo: 
- Les Rolling Stones, non. Mais par contre, le gars au milieu avec la barbe et la mauvaise haleine, ça peut être que le chanteur de ZZ Top.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Une blonde dans un rayon cosmétique interroge une vendeuse :
- Je recherche un déodorant pour homme.
- Un déodorant à boule ? demande la vendeuse.
- Non, non. C'est pour les dessous de bras.`

 

.


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une blonde dans un rayon cosmétique interroge une vendeuse :
> ...
> 
> .


PTDR
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.*


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Un chauffeur de camion voit le long de la route un petit bonhomme vert en train de pleurer ...

Il s'arrête et lui demande ce qui ne va pas.
- Je suis vert, je viens de Venus, je suis pédé et j'ai faim ...  lui répond l'étranger.
- Bon, dit le chauffeur, je peux te donner un sandwich, mais pour le reste je ne peux pas t'aider

Il donne le sandwich et poursuit son chemin. 

Un peu plus loin, il voit un petit bonhomme rouge, qui pleure aussi. Il s'arrête encore et demande ce qui ne va pas.
- Je suis rouge, je viens de Mars, je suis pédé et j'ai soif
- Bon, Je peux te donner une boite de soda, mais pour le reste, je ne pourrai pas t'aider

Et il donne sa boite de soda et poursuit son chemin .... 

Un peu plus loin, il voit un petit bonhomme bleu. Il s'étonne un peu de ce débarquement inter-planétaire, et commence à en avoir marre.

Il ouvre alors sa fenêtre et lui crie : 
- Et alors petit pédé, de quelle planète débile tu viens toi ?

Et le petit bonhomme bleu lui répond : 
- Police de Nivelles, bonsoir. Les papiers du véhicule, SVP ...


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Une femme Portugaise arrive au commissariat
- Bonchour, je fiens me plaindre que che meu chuis fait fioler dans le buche...

Le policier:
- Comment? Vous vous êtes fait violer dans le bus ?

- Oui, il y en a un qui a commenché à me carrecher, puis il a abuché de moi, et...

- Et personne ne vous a aidé dans le bus ?

- Non, les ch'autres, ils jont regardé et puis ils chont venus me fioler eux auchi !

- Tout le monde est venu vous violer ?

- Oui, tout le monde ..

- Et le chauffeur, il ...

- Oui, le chauffeur, il a partichipé auchi ..

- Mais, vous n'avez pas crié ?

- Chi, chi, ch'ai crié ...

- Et personne n'a rien fait ? Ils ont continué ?

- Oui, che vous chure, che criais : Léchez-moi, léchez-moi...



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

blague compréhensible uniquement par les Liègeois ......


Einstein se trouve à un cocktail et un quidam vient l'aborder
Einstein demande :
- Quel est ton QI ?
- 250 répond l'autre
Alors, Einstein lui parle de la relativité, des trous noirs...

Un peu plus tard, une autre personne vient l'aborder:
Einstein demande:
- Quel est ton QI ? 
- 150 dit-il.
Alors, Einstein lui parle du droit international, des problemes ethiques dus aux manipulations génétiques....

Un peu plus tard, une troisieme personne vient l'aborder:
Einstein demande:
- Quel est ton QI ? 
- 100 dit-il.
Alors, Einstein lui parle du gouvernement, des prets hypotécaires,du prix de l'essence...

Un peu plus tard, une autre personne vient l'aborder:
Einstein demande:
- Quel est ton QI ? 
- 50, dit-il.
Alors, Einstein lui parle de Loft Story, Star Academy, l'Ile de la Tentation....

En fin de soiree, une derniere personne vient l'aborder:
Einstein demande : 
- Quel est ton QI ? 
- 10, dit-il.
Alors Einstein lui demande : Eh qwè, m'fi, le Standard di Liéééche, qé novel?



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

savez vous qu'il ny a que 5 lettres dans l'alphabet portugais ?
oui oui.
elles sont les suivantes : F L M N H


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Einstein demande:
> - Quel est ton QI ?
> - 50 dit-il.
> Alors, Einstein lui parle du droit international, des problemes ethiques dus aux manipulations génétiques....


t as une faute de frappe la...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> t as une faute de frappe la...


corrigé ...


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> savez vous qu'il ny a que 5 lettres dans l'alphabet portugais ?
> oui oui.
> elles sont les suivantes : F L M N H


Je me souviens vaguement d'une histoire de portugaise avec le moniteur de ski, tout schuss?
Mais je ne sais pas la raconter


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2006)

Il y a bien Popek.....On ne dit pas la roue, on dit la rye.  :love:


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2006)

Poutine rend visite à Bush. Le président US lui fait visiter la maison blanche, et sur le bureau il voit le téléphone rouge et un téléphone doré. Il dit:
-C'est trrrès bien le téléphone rouge, mais à quoi sert le dorrrrré?
-le doré, c'est pour téléphoner à Dieu. 
-je peux essayer?
Et Poutine 
téléphone à Dieu pendant 5 min. À la fin il demande combien il doit à Bush.
-500$.
Il paye assez content de son expérience. 
Avant de rentrer au Kremlin, il passe en Israël rendre visite à Sharon. Et sur le bureau du 1er ministre, il voit aussi un téléphone doré.
-C'est pour téléphoner à Dieu? demande-t-il.
-Oui, répond Sharon, tu epux appeler si tu veux.
Et Poutine téléphone à Dieu. L'appel se prolonge et dure et se prolonge....
Au bout d'une heure il se raccroche.
-Combien je te dois?
-5 shekels (1shekel= en gros 1 euros).
-Comment!! Si peu? Chez Georges j'ai payé 500$ pour 5 min.
-Oui, mais ici, c'est le prix d'un appel local.


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens vaguement d'une histoire de portugaise avec le moniteur de ski, tout schuss?
> Mais je ne sais pas la raconter



Surtout pas....il y a des oreilles chastes sur macgé...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'histoire d'un informaticien, d'une femme et d'un homo qui sont dans un avion ...

L'avion s' écrase sur une île déserte, ces trois personnes sont les seules rescapées. Après quelques jours de cohabitation, des tensions apparaissent entre l'homo et la femme. 
Un soir la femme va voir l'informaticien, et lui propose de se débarrasser de l'homo, en échange tous deux pourront reprendre une vie sexuelle normale. 

Le même soir, l'homo va voir l'informaticien, et lui propose de se débarrasser de la femme, en échange il propose également de reprendre une vie sexuelle normale entre eux deux.

L'informaticien répond aux deux personnes qu'il doit réfléchir, et après une nuit passée, il tue la femme et l'homo ............. et reprend sa vie sexuelle normale...

  

C'est un gars qui emménage dans son nouvel appartement et qui croise son nouveau voisin ...

 Le voisin
 - Salut! ... c'est une belle journée pour emménager
 Le gars: 
 - Oui, et les gens par ici ont l'air très sympathiques
 Le voisin:
 - Oui. Et qu'est-ce que vous faites dans la vie ?
 Le gars: 
 - Je suis professeur à l'Université. J'enseigne la logique déductive
 Le voisin: 
 - Ah ? ...  C'est quoi la logique déductive ? 
 Le gars: 
 - Laissez-moi vous donner un exemple. Je vois que vous avez une niche, là dans votre jardin
 Le voisin: 
 - Oui
 Le gars:
 - J'en déduis que vous avez un chien
 Le voisin: 
 - Ben... Oui
 Le gars: 
 - Si vous avez un chien, vous avez probablement des enfants
 Le voisin:
 - En effet
 Le gars:
 - Si vous avez des enfants, j'en déduis que vous avez ou que vous avez eu, une femme
 le voisin:
 - Ben, oui, je suis marié
 Le gars:
 - Si vous avez une femme, j'en déduis que vous êtes hétérosexuel...
 Le voisin:
 - Ouais, c'est sûr, ça !
 Le gars:
 - Eh bien, voilà ; c'est ça la logique déductive
 Le voisin:
 - Ah wouai ... Cool ! 

 Un peu plus tard dans la soirée le voisin va trouver un copain et lui dit:
 - J'ai rencontré notre nouveau voisin ... très sympa !
 Le copain: 
 - Ah oui ? Et qu'est-ce qu'il fait dans la vie ?
 Le voisin:
 - Il fait un truc cool : il enseigne la logique déductive
 le copain: 
 - Ah? ... C'est quoi, ça ???
 le voisin:
 - Attends, je te montre sur un exemple. T'as une niche dans ton jardin ? 
 le copain:
 - Ben... Non
 le voisin:
 - T'es **** alors!!!


 :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un gars qui emménage dans son nouvel appartement et qui croise son nouveau voisin ...
> (...)



Où quand la logique prend le dessus...    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2006)

Un père à son fils :
- Tu aimes maman ?
- oui.
- Alors reprends-en.


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2006)

comme son nom l'indique, le poil pubien ....    :mouais: 

un jour j'ai su faire de bonnes blagues... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

Un homme roule sur une petite route sinueuse de montagne.
Une femme roule sur la même route, mais dans l'autre sens.
Au moment où ils se croisent, la femme baisse sa vitre et crie : 
- "Attention .. cochon!"
L'homme ouvre immédiatement sa fenêtre et répond :
- "toi-même Salopppeee!!!!!!!"
Chacun poursuit sa route et, au moment où l'homme prend le prochain virage, il se prend un gros cochon qui se trouvait au milieu de la route.

Morale de l'histoire : Ah! .. si les hommes pouvaient seulement...ECOUTER.... les femmes!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

Un automobiliste se fait flasher à 180 km/h par un radar planqué sous un pont ....

Un peu plus loin il est arrêté par un CRS qui lui rappelle le code la route:
- Vous savez que la vitesse est limitée à 130 sur autoroute.  Or, vous rouliez à 180. Venez par-là que je vous dresse un procès verbal.

Suivent les questions habituelles: nom, prénoms, permis de conduire, etc.

A profession le type répond :
- Mon boulot ? Je suis dans le médical, je suis ré-aleseur de trous du cul.

Le CRS le regarde avec des yeux ronds.
- Et ça consiste en quoi ???

- Eh bien les gens m'appellent et ils me disent qu'ils voudraient avoir un trou du cul plus large.Vous savez, vous, ça vous dépasse, mais depuis vingt ans, des hommes et des femmes sont en recherche de nouvelles sensations sur le plan sexuel. Ils ne veulent plus de produits et autres substances dites aphrodisiaques. Ils veulent du naturel et donc qu'on leur prépare les orifices naturels. D'ailleurs un sondage a même montré que plein d'hommes utilisent ces pratiques avec leur femme.

Alors j'arrive et je commence par un doigt, deux doigts, toute la main, les deux mains, puis le bras. Et puis je pose des étais et il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser des forceps et je m'arrête quand j'obtiens un beau trou du cul de 1m 75.

Le CRS regarde dans le vide, comme s'il essayait de se représenter mentalement la scène. Puis il reprend ses esprits.
- Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec un trou du cul d'1,75m ?

Et l'automobiliste lui dit avec une grimace :
- En général on lui donne un radar et on lui dit d'aller se planquer sous un pont !!!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est un gars qui se retrouve dans le civil...

Le premier jour de son nouveau travail , il est au bureau dès 07:00 et retourne à 17:00.

Le deuxième jour, il se pointe à 08:45 et repart à 16:00. Là son chef se dit qu'il a sûrement eu des problèmes de transport et que ce n'est donc que passager.

Le jour suivant, il se pointe à 09:30 et repart à 14:30. Là, son boss se dit qu'il exagère, mais il attend histoire de voir s'il n'aurait pas de problèmes sociaux.

Le jour suivant, il se pointe à 11:00 et repart à 13:45. Là, son boss trouve que c'est bizarre et commence à s'énerver.

Le lendemain, le gars se fait appelé dans le bureau de son patron,qui lui dit alors qu'il vient d'arriver à 11:00 : 
- T'as pas vu à l'heure à laquelle tu arrives et celle à laquelle tu repart ? Au fait, qu'est-ce qu'on te disait à l'armée quand tu arrivais à cette heure là ?

 Et le gars répond :
- On me disait : 'Bonjour, Mon Commandant'.

 :love: :love:


----------



## Galatée (16 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si elle est déjà bue, je ne crois pas.

C'est une blonde qui se rend chez le coiffeur. Elle porte un casque de walkman sur la tête, et demande au coiffeur de ne surtout pas l'enlever en la coiffant.
Le coiffeur fait donc son travail en essayant de ne pas enlever le casque, mais celui-ci glisse des oreilles de la blonde lorsqu'il lui lave les cheveux.
Et là, elle tombe raide morte. Le coiffeur appelle donc les pompiers, qui lui certifient qu'elle est bien morte, probablement d'une crise d'apoplexie.
Un pompier aperçoit alors le casque du walkman, et le met sur ses oreilles. Là, il entend :
















"Inspire... Expire... Inspire... Expire... Inspire... Expire...".


----------



## Galatée (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est un chasseur qui va dans la forêt. Mais attention, c'est pas un chasseur du dimanche, c'est un vrai chasseur.
Alors il marche tout doucement, sans faire de bruit, pour essayer de trouver une proie. Il se glisse dans les buissons, le pas furtif, aussi discret qu'un caméléon, il se fond dans son environnement.
En écartant délicatement des branches, il aperçoit une clairière, et au milieu, un grizzly.
Il se dit qu'il va se faire un superbe tapis de ce grizzly, pour mettre au milieu de son salon, et épater les filles.
Il épaule donc son fusil, vise tranquillement, et PAN ! il tire. Mais le grizzly n'a rien, et il se retourne vers le chasseur, et lui dit (car c'est un grizzly qui parle) : "dis donc, je comprend qu'on essaie de me tuer, mais quand on rate, il y a un châtiment." Et là, il s'approche, baisse le pantalon du chasseur, et CRAC il le sodomise.

Le chasseur rentre chez lui, marchant comme un canard, et furieus, décide d'aller à l'armurerie.
Arrivé à l'armurerie, il achète un Uzi, pour tuer ce p..... de grizzly.
Il retourne dans la forêt, marche tout doucement, sans faire de bruit. Il se glisse dans les buissons, le pas furtif, aussi discret qu'un caméléon, il se fond dans son environnement.
En écartant délicatement des branches, il aperçoit de nouveau la clairière, et au milieu, le grizzly.
En salivant d'avance à l'idée de la vengeance, il vise le grizzly, et PANPANPANPANPAN, il lui envoie une rafale de balles.
Mais le grizzly n'a toujours rien. Il se retourne vers le chasseur et lui dit : "encore toi ! Même motif, même châtiment." Il baisse le pantalon du chasseur, et re-CRAC, il le sodomise à nouveau.

Cette fois, le chasseur rentre chez lui à quatre pattes, il souffre le martyre, et décide donc de retourner à l'armurerie, et de passer à quelque chose de sérieux. Il achète donc un bazooka.
Il retourne dans la forêt, marche tout doucement, sans faire de bruit. Il se glisse dans les buissons, le pas furtif, aussi discret qu'un caméléon, il se fond dans son environnement.
En écartant délicatement des branches, il aperçoit de nouveau la clairière, et au milieu, le grizzly.
Il met son bazooka sur son épaule, vise, et BAOUM, il lui tire une roquette en plein dessus. Il y a une explosion énorme, mais en étrécissant les yeux, le chasseur se rend compte que le grizzly n'a toujours rien.
Le grizzly se retourne alors, et lui dit : "bon, c'est pas que ça commence à m'ennuyer, mais tu connais la procédure." Et là, il lui baisse son pantalon, et re-re-CRAC, il le sodomise pour la troisième fois.

Le chasseur rentre chez lui en rampant, puis se traîne jusqu'à l'armurerie, où il demande d'une voix mourante un tank à l'armurier.
Il achète donc son tank, et repart dans la forêt, mais cette fois-ci, il est tellement énervé qu'il détruit toute la forêt en roulant avec son tank. Il arrive alors dans la clairière, voit le grizzly, charge le canon du tank, et BAOUM, il tire.
Il y a une explosion du tonnerre, la clairière prend feu, les arbres tombent... Le chasseur sort la tête du tank pour voir s'il a tué le grizzly, mais il y a vraiment beaucoup de fumée. La fumée se dissipant peu à peu, le chasseur commence à apercevoir des formes, et, petit à petit, la silhouette du grizzly se dessine à nouveau.
Il croit rêver, mais soudain le grizzly se retourne, et lui dit :


"Encore toi ! Mais dis donc, tu serais pas un peu homo ???"


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chasseur qui va dans la forêt. Mais attention, c'est pas un chasseur du dimanche, c'est un vrai chasseur.
> "Encore toi ! Mais dis donc, tu serais pas un peu homo ???"


P'tain fais attention à mes amydales quand tu sors un machin pareil!!! ... trop bon!


----------



## bens (16 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chasseur qui va dans la forêt. Mais attention, c'est pas un chasseur du dimanche, c'est un vrai chasseur.
> Alors il marche tout doucement, sans faire de bruit, pour essayer de trouver une proie. Il se glisse dans les buissons, le pas furtif, aussi discret qu'un caméléon, il se fond dans son environnement.
> En écartant délicatement des branches, il aperçoit une clairière, et au milieu, un grizzly.
> Il se dit qu'il va se faire un superbe tapis de ce grizzly, pour mettre au milieu de son salon, et épater les filles.
> ...



t'aurais pas regardé "rire et châtiments" y'a pas longtemps ???

enfin, elle est toujours aussi drôle cette blague...


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

.... Quand j'avais 15 ans, je souhaitais un jour avoir une petite amie 
.... A 16 ans, j'ai eu une petite amie, mais la passion n'existait pas 
.... Je décidais alors de trouver une femme passionnée, qui puisse donner l'envie de vivre 
.... A la fac je suis sorti avec une fille passionnée, mais trop émotionnelle. Tout était tranchant, c'était la reine des drames, elle pleurait tout le temps et menaçait de se suicider. Alors j'ai décidé de trouver une femme stable 
.... Quand j'ai eu 25 ans, j'ai trouvé une femme stable, mais lassante. Elle était totalement prédictible et rien ne l'excitait. La vie fut si pénible que je décidais de chercher une femme exaltante. 
.... A 28 ans j ai rencontré la femme exaltante, mais je n ai pu suivre son rythme. Elle allait d'un côté à un autre sans jamais s'arrêter. Elle était impétueuse et flirtait avec n'importe qui. Elle me rendit misérable autant qu'heureux. Au début c'était amusant et stimulant, mais sans aucun avenir. Alors j'ai décidé de trouver une femme un peu plus ambitieuse 
.... Quand j'ai eu mes 30 ans, j'ai trouvé une fille intelligente, ambitieuse, les pieds sur terre. Je décidais de me marier. Elle était tellement ambitieuse qu'elle a demandé le divorce et prit tout ce que j'avais.

Aujourd'hui, à 40 ans, j'aime les blondes avec de gros nichons ... 



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

Question : 
Que faire si votre petite amie commence à fumer ???

Réponse :  
????????

Question : 
REPONDEZ!! HEIN QUE FAIRE ????

Réponse : 
?????????

Réponse :
RALENTISSEZ LA CADENCE ET UTILEZ UN BON LUBRIFIANT ...   


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

Une jeune femme amène un bébé très maigre au cabinet du docteur. Elle explique : 
- Le bébé semble souffrant. Au lieu de prendre du poids, il a perdu 1 kilo cette semaine.

Le docteur entre et ausculte le bébé. Puis, il demande à la femme :
- Est-ce qu'il est nourri au sein ou au biberon ?

- Nourri au sein , dit-elle.

- Bien, déshabillez-vous jusqu'à la taille, dit-t-il. 

Il serre les deux seins, les masse, pince les deux mamelons puis commence à sucer sur un mamelon avec force. Finalement, il annonce :
- Ce bébé a simplement faim ...car vous n'avez pas de lait.

- Ca c'est sûr! ... dit-elle ... je suis sa tante. Mais je suis très heureuse d'être venue ici aujourd'hui!


----------



## bens (16 Janvier 2006)

Une portugaise va déposer plainte au commisariat :

La Portugaise : " bonchour, je fiens me plaindre que che meu chuis fait fioler dans le buche..."
Le Flic : " Comment ? Vous vous êtes fait violer dans le bus ? "
La Portugaise : " Oui, Il y en a un qui a commenche à me carrécher, puis il a abuche de moi , et ... "
Le Flic : " Et personne ne vous a aide dans le bus ? "
La Portuga ise: " Non, les ch'autres, ils ont regardé et puis ils chont venus me fioler 
eux auchi ! "
Le Flic : " Tout le monde est venu vous violer ? "
La Portugaise : " Oui, tout le monde... "
Le Flic : " Et le chauffeur, il ... "
La Portugaise : " Oui, le chauffeur, il a partichipe auchi... "
Le Flic : " Mais, vous n'avez pas crié ?"
La Portugaise : " Chi, chi, ch'ai crié ... "
Le Flic : " Et personne n'a rien fait ? Ils ont continué ? "
La Portugaise : " Oui, che vous chure, che criai : Léchez-moi, léchez-moi... "


edit : bouh... j'ai honte... j'ai même pas été capable d'aller voir la page d'avant... :rose: :rose: 
c'est bon, léchez-moi sortir toute seule !


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Une portugaise va déposer plainte au commisariat :
> 
> La Portugaise : " bonchour, je fiens me plaindre que che meu chuis fait fioler dans le buche..."
> Le Flic : " Comment ? Vous vous êtes fait violer dans le bus ? "
> ...



toujours aussi bonne , mais deja bu, juste à la page précédente


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> edit : bouh... j'ai honte... j'ai même pas été capable d'aller voir la page d'avant... :rose: :rose:
> c'est bon, léchez-moi sortir toute seule !



Félicitation au parrain....Quand je pense qu'il n'a payé un verre....même pas une dragée. 


Adoptée par LA SAGEsse..


----------



## guytantakul (17 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une jeune femme amène un bébé très maigre au cabinet du docteur. Elle explique :
> - Le bébé semble souffrant. Au lieu de prendre du poids, il a perdu 1 kilo cette semaine.
> 
> Le docteur entre et ausculte le bébé. Puis, il demande à la femme :
> ...



Excellent ! Une de celles dont je vais m'efforcer de me souvenir


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une jeune femme amène un bébé très maigre au cabinet du docteur.
> (...)



 Vraiment très bonne  :love:  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


Put... , ça devient lassant...  :mouais:


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

A l'hospice, Ethel est la reine de la chaise roulante, catégorie plus de 85 ans.
Elle adore foncer dans les couloirs de la maison de retraite, prendre un maximum de vitesse dans les portions droites et les virages sur une roue.
Parce qu'elle n'a pas tout à fait sa tête, les autres pensionnaires tolèrent ses frasques, certains pensionnaires masculins participant parfois à son délire de reine de la route et de la vitesse...

Un jour, alors qu'Ethel fonce dans un couloir, une porte s'ouvre au bout du couloir et son copain Clarence s'avance vers elle, le bras tendu en criant :

 "STOP ! Rangez votre véhicule sur le côté et arrêtez le moteur!"
Ethel s'arrête immédiatement et Clarence s'approche :
- "Bonjour Madame, pouvez-vous me présenter votre permis et les papiers du véhicule ?"

Ethel farfouille dans son sac, sort un emballage de gâteau KIT KAT et un vieux ticket de loto et les tend à Clarence.
- "Ok ! C'est en ordre", dit celui-ci, "vous pouvez circuler" !
Aussitôt, Ethel repart en trombe sur sa chaise roulante...
Plus loin, alors qu'elle prend son virage sur une roue près du salon télévision, Harold, un autre copain, se plante devant elle et demande :
- "Avez-vous l'attestation d'assurance pour ce véhicule ?"
Ethel farfouille dans son sac et tend à Harold une feuille de salade, Harold fait semblant d'examiner la feuille et dit :
- "C'est bon ! vous pouvez reprendre la route Madame".

Ethel repart, tourne au bout du couloir et tombe sur Craig, planté au milieu du couloir....
Craig est complètement nu et tient dans sa main son **** présentant une  ******** considérable...

"Oh Non !!!!" dit Ethel "...pas encore l'alcootest !"

Désolée...:rose:


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Un shtroumf tombe et dit : Aie ! Je me suis encore fait un bleu...  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> A l'hospice, Ethel est la reine de la chaise roulante, catégorie plus de 85 ans.
> (...)



Sont bizarre dans cette hospice.


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sont bizarre dans cette hospice.


Ils abusent....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

tiens, ca me fait penser que je connais un blague pas drole... 

enfin si vous voulez casser l'ambiance (pendant un partiel à l'oral par exemple... ), ca marche à tous els coups...

bon alors, c'est deux chasseurs et un économiste qui vont à la chasse...
lorsqu'un tout petit lapin tout mignon qui se prénome"panpan" :love: (bon en fait c'est des détails)
donc, lorsqu'un lapin surgit d'un fourré...
le premier chasseur vise trop a gauche, tire et le loupe, le deuxieme chasseur, vise trop a droite, tire et le loupe également...
et la l'economiste crit tout joyeux : "on l'a eu, on l'a eu, on l'a eu" !!!

voila :rose: 



je vous avais prevenu, venez aps dire, qu'elle est po drole...


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

un jeune pharmacien arrive dans une pharmacie de Dakkar.

Le patron lui dit "ici, les gens ne prononcent pas les "r"...

On va te demander de l'aspi'ine, ou des comp'esses".... OK ?


Une femme entre dans la pharmacie et demande: 
" je voudrais de la poud' de 'iz et des houpettes"....

le stagiaire pâlit et demande ...

"les miennes, ou celles du pat'on ?"
:rose:


----------



## .Steff (17 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je vous avais prevenu, venez aps dire, qu'elle est po drole...



Ha mince c'est justement ce que j'allais dire... Pris de vitesse...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est un routier qui est dans son camion et qui roule sur l'autoroute...
Soudain il est saisi d'une terrible envie de niquer et il s'arrête aussitôt à la première station-service qu'il rencontre.

Là-bas il voit une bonne soeur qui fait du stop et lui demamde:
- Bonjour ma soeur voulait vous que je vous amène quelque part ?
- Bien volontiers ... à la prochaine station-service s.v.p ... dieu vous le rendra mon brave.
Alors il embarque la bonne soeur et une demi-heure plus tard il la nique .. 

Son affaire faite, il la conduit à la station-service suivante ... et lui lance :
- Ma soeur , vous venez de faire la connaissance de Léo le routier champion des poids lourd!
Et la bonne soeur:
- Et vous, vous venez de faire la connaissance de Dédé le pd qui rentre du bal masqué !!!

 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Janvier 2006)

Un petit garçon de cinq ans et sa mère vont au Mc Donald's ....

Le petit garçon regarde la caissière et lui dit :
- Suce ma quequette, j'ai une grande biite ....

La caissière offusquée fait les gros yeux à la mère du petit garçon!

Le p'tit remet ça :
- Suce ma quequette, j'ai une grande biite .....

Mais cette fois-ci la mère du garçon intervient énergiquement ...
- Enlève ton bonbon de la bouche quand tu parles !!

Le petit garçon crache son bonbon et recommence:
- Six Mc Nuggets et une grande frite ...

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Janvier 2006)

Oupsss


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Janvier 2006)

Lors d'une conférence de presse donnée hier, Ferrari a confirmé le licenciement de l'intégralité des techniciens de son stand de F1 Bridgestone. Cette annonce a fait l'effet d'une bombe!!

Elle était suivie d'un communiqué annonçant l'intention de Ferrari de tirer avantage du plan de réinsertion sociale par le travail ... en vigueur en région Wallonne.

Cette décision aurait été motivée par la vue d'un reportage télé montrant des jeunes du quartier de Charleroi Nord démonter un jeu complet de roues en moins de 6 secondes, et ce sans équipement adapté, tandis que les techniciens dans les stands ne peuvent le faire qu'en 8 secondes avec des équipements des plus perfectionnés. Ceci a été accueilli comme une excellente -bien que téméraire- décision du management de Ferrari, car il est bien connu que les courses se perdent ou se gagnent dans les stands.

Leur nouvelle équipe leur confèrerait ainsi un net avantage sur tous leurs concurrents. ... Cependant, les espoirs de Ferrari ont été plus qu'outrepassés, car lors de leur première séance d'entraînement avec l'équipe de carolos, non seulement les pneus ont été changés en moins de 5 secondes, mais en moins de 20 secondes, les numéros de moteur et châssis maquillés, la voiture repeinte, et fourguée à l'équipe Mc Laren contre 2 barrettes de shit, une casquette Marlboro et un demi-pack de Jupiler.


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2006)

A quoi reconnait on un gynécologue dans un meeting de médecins ???

C'est celui qui porte sa montre au dessus du coude...


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca donne quoi un combat entre un petit pois et une carotte ?



Un bonduel.


----------



## Freelancer (17 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A quoi reconnait on un gynécologue dans un meeting de médecins ???
> 
> C'est celui qui porte sa montre au dessus du coude...



ça marche aussi avec les proctologues, non?


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

ouf je suis dans les temps.

LEÇON n° 1



      Un homme entre dans la douche au moment précis ou sa femme en

      sort,lorsque

      la sonnerie retentit à la porte de leur maison.

      La femme s'enroule dans une serviette de toilette, descend les

      escaliers en  courant et va ouvrir la porte d'entrée :

      C'est Laurent, voisin de palier.  Avant qu'elle n'ait pu dire un mot,

      il lui lance :

      Je te donne 800 EUR immédiatement si tu laisses tomber la serviette

      qui te couvre.

      Elle réfléchit à toute vitesse et décide de laisser choir la

      serviette.

      Il l'admire à loisir, puis lui tend 800 EUR.

      Un peu éberluée, mais contente de la petite fortune qu'elle vient de

      se faire en un clin d'oeil, elle remonte dans la salle de bain.

      Son mari, encore sous la douche, lui demande :

      - C'était qui ?

      - C'était Laurent, répond-elle.

      Le mari :

      - Super, il t'a rendu les 800 EUR qu'il me devait ?



      Morale n°1

      Si vous travaillez en équipe, partagez rapidement les informations

      concernant les dossiers communs, vous pourrez ainsi éviter une

      mauvaise publicité ou des malentendus.



      ********************************************************************



      LEÇON n° 2



      Au volant de la 2 CV, un prêtre raccompagne une nonne au couvent.

      Le prêtre ne peut s'empêcher de regarder ses superbes jambes

      croisées.

      Il pose subitement la main droite sur la cuisse de la nonne.

      Elle le regarde et lui dit :

      - Mon père, vous souvenez-vous du Psaume 129 ?

      Penaud, le prêtre retire sa main et se confond en excuses.

      Un peu plus loin, rongé par la tentation, il profite d'un changement

      de vitesse pour laisser sa main effleurer la cuisse de la nonne, qui

      lui demande :

      - Mon père, vous souvenez-vous du Psaume 129 ?

      Il rougit une fois de plus et retire sa main, balbutiant une excuse.

      Les voilà arrivés au couvent. La nonne descend de la voiture sans

      dire un mot.

      Le prêtre pris de remords pour son geste déplacé se précipite sur la

      Bible, à la recherche du Psaume 129.

      Psaume 129 : " Allez de l'avant, cherchez toujours plus haut, vous

      trouverez la gloire"



      Morale n°2

      Au travail, soyez toujours bien informé ou vous risquez de passer à

      côté

      de belles occasions ....



      ****************************************************************



      LEÇON n° 3



      Un représentant, une employée de bureau et un directeur du personnel

      sortent du bureau à midi et marchent vers un petit restaurant

      lorsqu'ils trouvent, sur un banc, une vieille lampe à huile. Ils la

      frottent et un génie s'en échappe.

      - D'habitude, j'accorde trois souhaits, mais comme vous êtes trois,

      vous n'en aurez qu'un chacun.

      L'employée de bureau bouscule les deux autres en gesticulant :

      - A moi, à moi ! Je veux être sur une plage immaculée des Bahamas, en

      vacances perpétuelles, sans aucun souci qui pourraient m'empêcher de

      profiter de la vie.

      Et pouf, l'employée de bureau disparaît.

      Le représentant s'avance à son tour :

      - A moi, à moi ! Je veux siroter une pinacolada sur une plage de

      Tahiti avec la femme de mes rêves !  Et pouf, le représentant

      disparaît.

      - C'est à toi, dit le génie en regardant le directeur du personnel.

      - Je veux que ces deux là soient de retour au bureau après le

      déjeuner.



      Morale n°3

      Laissez toujours les chefs s'exprimer en premier


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

Michael le Maître Dragon était un officiel à la cour du roi Arthur .... 

Il était obsédé par un fantasme : fourrer son nez dans la voluptueuse poitrine de la jolie reine. Mais il savait que la sanction serait la mort ...
Un jour, il révéla son désir secret à son collègue Horatio, lequel était le médecin privé du roi.
Horatio lui dit : 
- je peux arranger ça, mais je demande 1000 pièces d'or pour ma peine
Michael le Maître Dragon accepta volontiers!!

Le jour suivant, Horatio le médecin, fabriqua une lotion grattante et en versa un peu dans le soutien-gorge de la reine pendant qu'elle prenait un bain. Peu après s'être habillée, la démangeaison commença et augmenta en intensité. Après avoir été appelé à la chambre royale, Horatio dit au roi que seule une salive spéciale, appliquée pendant 4 heures, pouvait guérir ce type de démangeaison et que les tests avaient prouvé qu'une telle salive ne pouvait être trouvée que dans la bouche de Michael le Maître Dragon

Le roi convoqua aussitôt Michael. Celui-ci se mit l'antidote que lui avait donné Horatio dans la bouche et pendant les 4 heures suivantes il travailla passionnément les seins magnifiques de la reine. Satisfait, il retourna dans ses appartements et y trouva Horatio qui attendait son paiement.
Mais il refusa de régler Horatio et l'envoya paître, sachant qu'il ne pourrait jamais rien dire au roi sur cette affaire.

Le jour suivant Horatio mit une dose massive de la lotion grattante dans le caleçon du roi Arthur. ...
Et le roi convoqua aussitôt Michael le Maître Dragon ....   

Morale de l'histoire : mieux vaut payer ses dettes.


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est un môme qui sort de l'école. Arrive une voiture a sa hauteur, avec à son bord un type tout seul. 
- Eh, tu montes ? 
- Nan ! 
- Mais si allez, j'ai des bonbons... 
- Nan ! 
- Bon, ok, si tu montes, je te file une place de cinoche. 
- Nan ! 
- Mais merde alors, Qu'est-ce que tu veux a la fin ? 
- Papa, je t'ai déjà dit 1000 fois de ne pas venir me chercher a l'école avec la Lada


:love: :love: 




Quel est le nouveau dispositif antivol sur les Lada? 
- Ils ont agrandi le logo de la marque sur la calandre.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

Cinq francais dans une Audi Quattro arrivent à la frontière franco-belge ...

Le douanier belge les arrête et leur dit : - Vous n'avez pas le droit de rouler à 5 dans une Quattro... 
- Mais non, Quattro, c'est le type du véhicule. Regardez les papiers ! Cette voiture peut transporter 5 personnes, répond le chauffeur. 
- Arrêtez de me prendre pour un idiot. Quattro ça veut dire quatre. Descendez du véhicule... 
Furieux le conducteur descend de voiture et lance : - Vous êtes trop bête. Appelez-moi votre supérieur ! 
- Nann ... il ne peut pas venir... Il est occupé avec les deux types dans la Uno !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Michael le Maître Dragon était un officiel à la cour du roi Arthur ....



Il devait en avoir plein la bouche.    :love:  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


Commence doucement à me gonfler celui-là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Commence doucement à me gonfler celui-là...



C'est arrangé.


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2006)

Un homme dans la rue est accosté par un SDF très sale et débraillé qui 
lui demande de l'argent pour manger. 

Le passant prend son portefeuille, en sort un billet de 10 euros mais 
avant lui demande : 
" Si je vous donne ce billet, allez-vous acheter de la bière au lieu 
de manger ? " 

" Non, il y a maintenant plusieurs années que j'ai arrête de boire" 
réplique le sans-abri. 

"Allez-vous l'utiliser pour jouer aux cartes au lieu de manger ? " 
demande l'homme. 
" Non, je ne joue pas" dit le sans-abri. 

" Alors allez-vous dépenser cet argent pour aller au football ? " 
demande l'homme. 
" Vous voulez rire ! " répond le sans-abri. " Il y a plus de vingt ans 
que je n'ai plus vu un match ! " 

" Peut-être allez-vous dépenser cet argent pour le sexe au lieu de 
manger ? " dit le donateur. 

" Et prendre le risque d'attraper le sida pour un pauvre petit billet 
de 10 EURO !! " s'exclame le sans-abri. 
" Très bien " , dit l'homme, " je ne vais pas vous donner l'argent, 
mais je vous invite a la maison pour un bon repas, je vais prévenir
mon épouse." 

Le sans-abri, abasourdi, s'exclame : " Mais votre femme sera furieuse 
Je suis sale et je ne sens pas très bon. 

Et le bon samaritain de répondre, " Non, soyez tranquille, c'est 
parfait ! Je veux simplement lui faire voir a quoi ressemble un homme 
qui a laissé tomber la bière, le jeu, le foot et le sexe !


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

En rentrant chez elle, une femme entre deux âges est attaquée par un voyou : 
- Ton argent ! 
- Je n'en ai pas, balbutie-t-elle. 
- Ne me raconte pas des salades ! fait l'autre, qui se met à la fouiller et à la palper sous toutes les coutures. 
- Vous voyez bien que je n'ai pas d'argent ! Mais continuez comme ça, glousse la dame, et je vous fais un chèque !


----------



## sylko (19 Janvier 2006)

Un camion de viagra s'est renversé sur l'autoroute!!!


.



.



.



.




.



.


.


.


.



20 kilomètres de queue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

Rhooooo nan ! c'est "une queue de 20 km" qu'il fallait dire !


----------



## I-bouk (20 Janvier 2006)

Moché (rue de Turenne : au Sentier) et Schmoulik sont au Mur des Lamentations, à Jérusalem. Les deux se lamentent et pleurent... 
Le premier : 
- Mon Dieu s'il te plaît, fais moi gagner 5 millions, s'il te plaît, 5 millions, allez... 
Et le deuxième : 
- Mon Dieu, tu sais que je n'ai pas du tout d'argent, je te demande seulement 100 F pour vivre et manger aujourd'hui? c'est tout... 
Et chacun se lamente, sans arrêter. Puis à un moment, le premier exaspéré se retourne vers le deuxième et lui lance :
- Bon écoute, tiens, voilà tes 100F et laisse maintenant le Bon Dieu se concentrer, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Moché (rue de Turenne : au Sentier)



Y fait dans li cal'çon mol'tonné ? Et sa femme, que s'en est une sal'té, ille a une boutique di fanfreluches rue d'Aboukir ? 


EDIT : Post garanti 100% sans faute de frappe


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Janvier 2006)

Chez l'épicier.
-Z'avez vu, madame Legrand s'est faite attaquer...chez elle..si c'est pas malheureux...ils lui ont pris toutes ses économies.
-C'est d'sa faute..elle racontait partout qu'elle a des sous....Moi j'en ai des sous..... mais je ne le dit à personne.


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez un e-mail !!!
Cher internaute,
Vous venez de recevoir un virus informatique belge.
Comme nous ne sommes pas très avancés
technologiquement, ceci est un virus manuel.
S'il vous plaît, effacez tous les fichiers de votre
disque dur et envoyez ce mail à tous ceux que
vous connaissez.
Merci beaucoup de nous aider.


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Un chômeur postule pour un poste de déboucheur de chiottes chez Microsoft. 

      Le directeur des ressources humaines le convoque pour l'entretien, puis lui fait passer un test (avec une ventouse à toilette toute neuve).
      Il lui dit :
      - Tu es engagé, donne-moi ton e-mail et je t'enverrai le formulaire rempli ainsi que la date et l'heure auxquelles tu devras te présenter pour commencer ton travail.
      L'homme désespéré, répond qu'il ne possède pas d'ordinateur, et donc pas d'e-mail.
      Le Directeur des Ressources Humaines lui dit alors qu'il est désolé, mais que s'il n'a pas d'e-mail, cela signifie que virtuellement il n'existe pas et, comme il n'existe pas, il ne peut avoir le job.
      L'homme sort, désespéré, sans savoir que faire, avec seulement 10 dollars en poche. Alors il décide d'aller au supermarché et d'acheter une caisse de 10 kg de fraises.
      Il fait donc du porte à porte pour vendre ses fraises au kilo, et en moins de deux heures, réussit à doubler son capital. Il répète l'opération encore trois fois et revient chez lui avec 60 dollars.
      Alors, il réalise qu'il pourrait survivre de cette manière. Il part de chez lui tous les jours plus tôt et revient chez lui plus tard, et ainsi triple ou quadruple son argent chaque jour.
      Peu de temps après, il achète une charrette, puis l'échange contre un camion et peu de temps après se retrouve avec une petite flotte de véhicules de livraison.

      5 ans passent. 

      L'homme est maintenant propriétaire d'un des plus grands réseaux de distribution alimentaire des Etats-Unis.
      Il pense alors au futur de sa famille, et décide de prendre une assurance vie. Il appelle un assureur, choisit un plan d'assurance et quand la conversation prend fin, l'assureur lui demande son e-mail pour lui envoyer la proposition.
      L'homme dit alors qu'il n'a pas d'e-mail!
      - Curieux, lui dit l'assureur, vous n'avez pas d'e-mail et vous êtes arrivé à construire cet empire, imaginez où vous seriez si vous aviez un e-mail.
      L'homme réfléchit et répond :
      - Je serais déboucheur de chiottes chez Microsoft.

      Morale 1 de l'histoire : Internet ne solutionne pas ta vie.

      Morale 2 de l'histoire : Si tu n'as pas d'e-mail et que tu travailles beaucoup, tu peux devenir Millionnaire.

      Morale 3 de l'histoire : Si tu as un e_mail, c'est sûr, tu es donc plus proche d'un déboucheur de chiottes que d'un millionnaire!


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Un programmeur raconte a ses copains programmeurs :
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana...
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaah !
- Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser.
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaaaaah !
- elle repond "deshabille moi !!"
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !
- Alors j'enleve sa culotte, je la souleve et je l'assoie sur le clavier de mon nouveau PC...
Les copains programmeurs :
- Ouaaahhhh, t'as un nouveau PC ? C'est quoi comme processeur ?


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Dans un réseau local sous unix, deux ordinateurs discutent:
Le premier dit à l'autre:
- Dis, tu savais que "Bill Gates III" en valeur ascii, ça faisait 666, "the number of the beast"!
L'autre:
- Ouais, ça m'étonne pas! J'ai même entendu dire que si tu lisais le cd de Windows 98 à l'envers, tu entendais un message satanique!
- Oh ben c'est rien ça: si tu le lis dans le bon sens,ça installe Windows 98 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> - Oh ben c'est rien ça: si tu le lis dans le bon sens,ça installe Windows 98 !



C'est rien, essaie la même avec Windows Millenium, là, tu touchera le fin fond de l'horreur !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Janvier 2006)

Lors d'un salon consacré à l'informatique, Bil Gates à fait la déclaration suivante : Comparant l'industrie informatique à l'industrie automobile, il à dit : "Si Général Motors avait eu la même progression technique que Microsoft, nous conduirions aujourd'hui des autos coûtant 2500 $ et qui parcourraient 1000 miles avec un gallon d'essence".

Piqué au vif, le patron de Général Motors à répondu en termes cinglants au cours d'une conférence de presse : 
"Si Général Motors avait développé sa technique comme Microsoft, les voiture actuelles auraient les propriétés suivantes" : 

1 - Elles auraient un accident sans raisons compréhensibles 2 fois par jour.

2 - Chaque fois que les lignes blanches seraient repeintes, il faudrait acheter une nouvelle voiture.

3 - Brusquement, la voiture quitterait la route pour une raison inconnue. Il faudrait alors accepter le fait, redémarrer et reprendre la route.

4 - Les témoins d'huile, de température et de batterie serait remplacés par un unique témoin : "Défaillance générale due à une panne 32 bis".

5 - L'airbag avant de s'ouvrir, demanderait : "Etes vous sûr de vouloir ouvrir l'airbag ?"

6 - Parfois, la condamnation centralisée de la voiture se bloquerait. Pour débloquer, il vous faudrait recourir à une astuce très simple, comme tirer la poignée, tourner la clé dans la serrure, saisir l'antenne radio et appuyer sur "ctrl-alt", le tout simultanément.

7 - Général Motors vous obligerait à acheter avec chaque voitures un jeu de cartes routières neuves. Même si l'on a pas besoin de ces cartes, sinon la voiture roulerait 50% moins vite. Cette situation ferait de GM une cible pour des procès fréquents.

8 - Chaque fois que la Général Motors sortirait un nouveau modèle, le conducteur devrait réapprendre à conduire... aucune nouvelles commandes ne fonctionnant comme les précédentes.

9 - Enfin, pour stopper le moteur, il faudrait apuyer sur "Redémarrer".


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Un type vient d'être engagé chez Microsoft.
Dès son premier jour, il appelle la cafétéria et crie : "Apportez-moi un café! Et en vitesse !"
De l'autre côté, une voix répond : "Je pense que vous avez composé une mauvaise extension. Savez-vous à qui vous parlez, espèce de crétin "
"Non" répond le jeune engagé.
"Je suis Steve Balmer, le directeur général de Microsoft, imbécile!!".
Le type lui répond alors en criant 2 fois plus fort : "Et vous, vous savez à qui vous parlez espece de gros batard ?"
"Non" répond le directeur, interloqué.
"Parfait" répond le type et il raccroche son téléphone.

1. Quand vous nous appelez pour déplacer votre ordinateur, rappelez-vous toujours de le recouvrir préalablement d'une demie tonne de cartes postales, de photos de bébés, d'animaux empaillés, de fleurs séchées, de trophées de fléchettes et de dessins d'enfants. On n'a pas de vie personnelle et on apprécie grandement de voir la votre exposée ainsi.

2. Quand une personne du service informatique vous dit qu'il arrive de suite, allez prendre un café. De cette façon, vous ne serez pas la quand on aura besoin de votre mot de passe. Ce n'est rien pour nous de retenir 300 mots de passe...

3. Quand vous avez un problème avec votre P.C. à la maison, déposez-le en vrac sur un siège au service informatique, sans surtout indiquer votre nom, votre numéro de téléphone et la description du problème. On adore les énigmes.

4. Quand un membre du personnel informatique vous dit qu'il arrive bientôt, prenez une voix blessante et dites : "Vous voulez dire combien de semaines, par bientôt ?" Ca nous motive.

5. Si l'imprimante n'imprime pas, recommencez l'impression au moins 20 fois. Les travaux d'impression tombent souvent dans des trous noirs.

6. Si l'imprimante n'imprime toujours pas au bout des 20 tentatives, envoyez l'impression à toutes les 68 imprimantes de l'entreprise. L'une d'elles doit marcher.

7. N'apprenez jamais la dénomination correcte pour quoi que ce soit de technique. On sait exactement à quoi vous vous référez par " mon bidule a foire " ou " mon pc plante ".

 8. N'utilisez jamais l'aide en ligne pour répondre aux plus simples de vos questions. L'aide en ligne, c'est pour les lopettes.

9. Si le câble de votre souris n'arrête pas de renverser le cadre de la photo de votre chien, soulevez l'ordinateur et fourrez le câble en dessous. Ces câbles ont été conçus pour résister à la pression de 10 kg de matériel informatique.

10. Si la barre d'espacement de votre clavier ne marche plus, accusez la mise à jour du client de messagerie. Les claviers sont en fait très heureux avec une demie tonne de miettes de gâteaux dedans.

11. N'hésitez surtout pas à dire des choses comme "Je comprends rien à toutes ces conneries d'ordinateurs". Ca ne nous gène pas du tout d'entendre que notre domaine d'expertise professionnelle est une connerie.

12. Si vous avez besoin de changer le toner d'encre dans une imprimante, appelez le service informatique. Changer le toner est une tâche extrêmement complexe et les constructeurs recommandent qu'elle soit effectuée par un ingénieur professionnel avec une maîtrise en physique nucléaire.

 13. Si votre ordinateur ne s'allume pas, venez vous plaindre à nous avant de vérifier s'il est correctement branché.

14. Quand vous recevez un film de 30 Mo, envoyez-le à tout le monde dans l'entreprise en pièce attachée. On a plein d'espace disque sur ce serveur de messagerie.

15. Quand vous tombez sur une personne du service informatique le samedi au supermarché, posez une question à propos d'ordinateur. On travaille aussi le week-end et les jours fériés.

 Le réparateur : "Oui ?"
 Le client : "Il ne fonctionne pas !"
 Le réparateur : "Vous l'avez deja dit".
 Quelle est la différence entre windows 95 et un virus ?
 Vous avez déjà vu un virus qui ne fonctionne pas emm... autant de monde ?

 Quelle est la différence entre windows 95 et un virus ?
 Le virus est gratuit.

 Quelle est la différence entre windows 95 et un système multitâche ?
 windows 95 est simplement une tâche multiple...

 A quoi peut bien servir Internet Explorer fourni avec windows 95 ?
 Tout simplement à aller sur http://www.netscape.com pour récupérer Netscape Navigator.
 Windows 95 tripote vos fichiers, vous prend de la mémoire, vous envoie des messages bizarres, provoque des problèmes, etc...
 Alors windows 95 est-il un virus?
 Non, car un virus est programmé pour prendre le moins de place possible sur le disque dur. Pas windows 95.

 Ce que signifie le 95 de Windows 95 :
 Le pourcentage de P.C. qui auront besoin d'amélioration matérielle .
 Le pourcentage de personnes qui doivent acheter l"upgrade pack"
 Le nombre de megabytes demandés sur le disque dur
 Le nombre de pages du manuel "INSTALLATION FACILE"
 Le pourcentage de programmes qui ne marchent pas sur ce nouvel OS
 Le nombre de minutes pour installer
 Le nombre minimum d'appels au support technique pour le lancer
 Le nombre de fois ou l'on doit changer de disquette pour l'installer
 Le nombre moyen de secondes à attendre avant que Windoze plante
 L'âge de Billou quand il n'y aura plus de bug
 Le nombre de gens prêts a payer pour la nouvelle version
 Le nombre de Mhz minimum pour le lancer à peu près normalement
 La RAM dont il a besoin
 L'année ou il aurait dû du sortir
 Le nombre d'erreurs critiques durant une journée normale d'utilisation.
 Le nombre d'updates nécessaires pour corriger toutes ces erreurs critiques.
 Le nombre d'appels techniques que reçoit Micro$oft par seconde (en France uniquement).
 Le nombre de minutes d'attente pour accéder a la Hot-line de Microsoft.
 Le nombre d'installations avant de le faire marcher.
 Le nombre de fois où vous lancez ScanDisk pour récupérer les clusters perdus durant une journée d'utilisation.
 Le nombre de jours entre chaque crash système
 Le bénéfice (en %) réalisé par Microsoft sur ce produit.
 Le nombre de cheveux restant sur la tête de l'utilisateur âpres une journée d'utilisation.
 Le nombre de secondes que dure le boot.
 Le nombre de ©, ? et autres ® du logo.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Janvier 2006)

Un homme est assis dans un stade de foot à la grande finale de la Ligue des Champions, où toutes les places sont sold-out !
A côté de lui une place vide ....
Visiblement irrité, le gars assis de l'autre côté de la place vide lui demande à qui appartient la place car c'est quand-même impossible et honteux de laisser une place libre un soir de finale !! 
L'homme lui répond que c'est la place de sa femme .... qu'ils viennent ensemble au foot depuis qu'ils sont mariés ... mais comme elle vient de décéder eh bien ...
Le gars de l'autre côté s'excuse et lui présente ses condoléances .. puis il lui demande : 
- Et il n'y avait vraiment personne d'autre de la famille ou des amis proches qui auraient voulu sa place ?
Et l'homme répond : 
- Oh que si ... mais ils sont tous à l'enterrement !


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Janvier 2006)

Deux sous-marins font surface au large des côtes cubaines. L'un russe et l'autre américain ...

Les deux capitaine sortent de leur sous-marin respectif et engagent la conversation: 
Le russe dit: 
- Ah, ça fait du bien de respirer un peu l'air frais après une année en plongée. Nous les russes, nous faisons décidément de bons sous-marins. 
L'américain répond: 
- boff! nous c'est mieux encore , nous venons de faire surface alors que cela faisait deux ans que nous étions en plongée! 
Et à ce moment là, un troisième sous-marin fait surface. Son commandant sort sur la passerelle et dit: 
- Heil Hitler! Y-a-t-il un endroit bour revaire le blein bar izi? 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Janvier 2006)

Trois programmeurs attendent pour aller aux toilettes ...

Le premier a terminé son affaire et se dirige vers les lavabos pour se laver les mains. Il se sèche très précautionneusement, pour cela il utilise serviettes après serviettes et s'assure que chaque parcelle de sa peau soit totalement sèche. Se retournant vers les 2 autres, il annonce : 
- Chez Microsoft, nous sommes entraînés à être extrêmement minutieux !

Le second programmeur se dirige à son tour vers les lavabos. Pour se sécher il prend une seule serviette, et fait en sorte que chaque parcelle de la serviette soit rentabilisée.Il se retourne et réplique: 
- Chez Intel, nous ne sommes pas uniquement entraînés à être minutieux, mais également à être extrêmement efficaces !

Le troisième termine et se rend directement vers la sortie en lançant à la cantonade : 
- Chez Apple, on ne se pisse pas sur les mains !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Deux sous-marins font surface au large des côtes cubaines. L'un russe et l'autre américain ...
> 
> Les deux capitaine sortent de leur sous-marin respectif et engagent la conversation:
> Le russe dit:
> ...


U-Boat powa..


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> U-Boat powa..


U-Boot, c'est de l'allemand, pas de l'anglais


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> U-Boot, c'est de l'allemand, pas de l'anglais


 allez qui nous traduit powa auf deutsch?? Jvous donnerais pas la reponse ca serait trop simple


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> U-Boot, c'est de l'allemand, pas de l'anglais


Ouais ben j'te f'rais signaler qu'on peut l'écrire comme qu'on en a envie........


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben j'te f'rais signaler qu'on peut l'écrire comme qu'on en a envie........



Bon d'accord, de toute façon, en français, ça donne SM-Bateau, je pense que sur ces forums, ça va inspirer quelqu'un


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, de toute façon, en français, ça donne SM-Bateau, je pense que sur ces forums, ça va inspirer quelqu'un


chuuuut il faut pas le reveiller


----------



## the-monk (23 Janvier 2006)

Un supporter de l'OM, un du PSG et un de Strasbourg, perdus au c½ur de la jungle, se voient contraints de traverser à la nage une rivière infestée de crocodiles.
Le Parisien, bien sûr, se jette à l'eau le premier mais, arrivé au milieu de la rivière, se fait dévorer par le plus gros crocodile (normal la capitale a droit au plus gros, comme d'habitude...).
Puis le Strasbourgeois se lance et se fait immédiatement bouffer par un jeune crocodile (normal aussi, ils ont l'habitude de se faire avoir par le premier venu...) Puis c'est au tour du Marseillais. Prudent, celui-ci sort un marqueur de sa poche et écrit en grand sur son tee-shirt : PSG CHAMPION DE FRANCE 2005 !!! Puis il se jette à l'eau et traverse la rivière sans encombres.

Moralité : PSG champion de France, même un crocodile ne peut pas avaler ça !!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Docteur, je suis très inquiet. Votre diagnostic n'est pas le même que celui de votre confrère.

- Je sais. C'est toujours comme ça, mais l'autopsie prouvera que j'avais raison... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

     Répondre en citant
Une petite fille de 9 ans demande à sa maman :

-« Quel âge as-tu, maman ?»

-« Cela ne se demande pas ma chérie », lui répond sa mère.

-« Combien tu mesures,maman ? »

-« Cela n'est pas important ma chérie », reprend la mère.

-« Maman, pourquoi toi et papa, vous avez divorcé ? » redemande la petite fille.

-« Cela ne te regarde pas ma chérie », dit la mère en terminant la discussion.

Le lendemain, la petite fille demande à sa meilleure copine de classe pourquoi les adultes ne parlent pas de ces choses-là. Sa copine lui dit :

-« C'est vraiment simple,toutes les réponses à nos questions sont sur leur carte d'identité. » En rentrant de l'école, la petite fille fouille dans le sac à mains de sa mère et trouve sa carte d'identité. Elle est ravie de voir que son amie disait vrai,toutes les réponses à ses questions s'y trouvent ! Elle court alors voir sa mère et lui dit :

-« Maman, je sais ton âge.»

-« Ah oui ? Et j'ai quel âge ? »

-« 36 ans. Et je saiscombien tu mesures. » -« Ah oui ? Combien ? » -« 1 mètre 71. Et je sais aussi pourquoi toi et papa avez divorcé. » -« Et bien cela m'étonnerait fort !» -« Tu as eu un F en sexe... c'est vraiment pas une bonne note !»

---------------------------------------------------------------

La reine d'Angleterre fait visiter Londres, en calèche, à un important personnage Africain. C'est alors que le cheval pète! La reine se confond en excuses :

- C'est la première fois, je suis confuse. Je vous assure, excusez-moi ...

- Ce n'est rien dit ce haut personnage Africain,
mais je croyais que c'était le cheval !

-----------------------------------------------------------

C'est l'histoire d'un gars qui crève le pneu de sa voiture devant le mur d'un asile. Sur le mur, un fou est accoudé et le regarde. Le type démonte sa roue, troublé par le regard fixe du fou qui le regarde toujours. Il prend sa roue de secours et, toujours troublé, fait tomber les écrous de la roue dans la bouche d'égout qui était juste à côté. Alors, le gars est très embêté parce qu'il ne peut plus remonter sa roue.
Il se demande ce qu'il va faire, quand tout à coup le fou lui dit :
- Vous n'avez qu'à prendre un écrou sur chaque roue. Avec trois écrous par roue, vous pourrez facilement aller à un garage.
Le type, là, il est épaté :
- Ben ça alors ! C'est mauditement intelligent, ce que vous me dites là. Mais qu'est-ce que vous faites dans cet asile?
- Ben je suis fou, pas con..

------------------------------------------------------

Une blonde en larmes arrive au bureau et immédiatement son patron vient la voir :
- Mais que se passe t-il ma petite Simone ?
Simone explique :
- Ce matin, juste avant de partir travailler, j'ai reçu un coup de fil qui m'annonçait la mort de ma mère. Le patron compatissant propose immédiatement :
- Vous devriez rentrer chez vous et vous reposer .
Ce à quoi la blonde répond : - Non, j'ai besoin de me changer les idées et c'est en travaillant que j'y parviendrai le mieux... Quelques heures plus tard, le patron vient revoir son employée. Il la retrouve effondrée sur son bureau, pleurant toutes les larmes de son corps. Il demande, angoissé :
- Ca ne va pas mieux ma petite Simone ?
La blonde répond :
- C'est horrible... Je viens de recevoir un coup de fil de ma soeur, sa mère est morte elle aussi !

------------------------------------------------------

Un jeune passe son permis. L'inspecteur lui demande : 
- Tu roules sur une route de montagne. Un rocher à droite, un précipice à gauche, et deux femmes - une jeune et une vieille - en train de marcher sur la route. Qu'est-ce qu'on écrase? 
- La vieille, bien sur ! 
- Désolé, pas de permis ! C'est le frein qu'il faut écraser 

:rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben j'te f'rais signaler qu'on peut l'écrire comme qu'on en a envie........


Super ce site ... merci!


----------



## Piewhy (23 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas tout suivi à propos de ce fil de discution mais comme on est lundi...

Bill runs like a girl...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Janvier 2006)

Les deux soeurs Williams sont au vestiaire avant le match ..

- Tu sais, Serena, depuis quelques temps, je me demande si notre père ne verse pas des steroides dans nos boissons
- Ah bon? Pourquoi dis-tu ca, Venus?
- Ben, je m'inquiete un peu .... je commence a voir pousser des poils la où je n'en avais pas avant
- Où ca??
- Sur les Cuouilles...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Janvier 2006)

Un indien arrive au saloon, un fusil à pompe dans une main, et un seau de bouse de bison dans l'autre ..
Il lance:
- Bison mugissant vouloir café!
Le serveur lui apporte...l'indien descend la tasse en une gorgée, jette le contenu du seau en l'air, met un coup de fusil dedans et part
Le lendemain, il revient au saloon et redemande du café.
- Ho ! attends un peu là ...  s'exclame le patron  ... on est encore en train de nettoyer ton coup d'hier. C'est quoi c't'histoire?
- Moi prendre cours de management pour être cadre supérieur. Ca travaux pratiques. Moi arriver le matin, boire café, semer la merde puis disparaître toute la journée

Toute ressemblance avec des personnes que vous auriez rencontrées n'est que fortuite.

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Janvier 2006)

La NASA passe en revue 3 personnes ayant réussi les tests physiques pour séjourner dans l'espace, et qui pourraient bientôt être envoyées sur Mars. 
Le voyage sera long, très long, et il se pourrait même que les astronautes ne rejoignent jamais la terre.
Ces 3 personnes ont des métiers différents: 
Le premier est un ingénieur. On lui demande combien il désire etre payé pour partir vers Mars. 
Celui-ci répond: 
- 5 millions de francs. Ce sera pour faire un don à la recherche sur la fusion nucléaire.
Le second est un médecin. On lui demande combien il désire pour partir vers Mars. 
Celui-ci répond: 
- 10 millions de francs. Ce sera pour donner la moitié à ma famille et l'autre moitié pour faire un don à la recherche sur le cancer.
 Le troisième est un avocat. On lui demande combien il désire pour partir vers Mars. 
Celui-ci se penche à l'oreille de l'interviewer et lui souffle:
- 15 millions de francs
- Pourquoi autant? Vous en demandez beaucoup plus que les deux autres, répond l'interviewer... 
L'avocat répond:
- Si vous me donnez 15 millions, je vous donne 5 millions, je garde 5 millions, et on envoie l'ingénieur...


:love: :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Janvier 2006)

Les cons m'ont toujours sidéré, ce qui prouve paradoxalement ma considération à leur égard.
(comprenne qui pourra  )


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien les gens que je ne connais pas, ils m'aident à mieux détester ceux dont j'ai fait la connaissance  
©moi&#8482;


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2006)

> MEXICO (Reuters) - Les administrés invités à troquer leurs armes contre des ordinateurs, c'est la nouvelle idée de la municipalité de Mexico pour lutter contre la criminalité.
> 
> L'un des 16 arrondissements de *la ville propose 150 ordinateurs neufs* donnés par une oeuvre de charité contre autant de fusils. D'autres arrondissements avaient déjà mis en place des programmes offrant des denrées alimentaires pour tout dépôt de fusil.
> 
> Les fusillades sont quotidiennes à Mexico, mégapole de 17 millions d'habitants où agressions et enlèvements sont monnaie courante.



Contre un PC, je préfère garder mon fusil !


----------



## I-bouk (24 Janvier 2006)

Nouveau placement pour épargnants : le PEK !
LE PEK...


Si à l'ouverture d'Eurotunnel vous aviez pris 1000 Euros d'actions, 
aujourd'hui vous seriez très déçu ! (aujourd'hui 0.22 EUR l'action) 

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions Vivendi,
aujourd'hui, vous n'auriez plus que 70 Euros. 

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions France-Télécom,
aujourd'hui, il vous resterait 159 Euros. 

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions Alcatel,
il vous resterait 170 Euros. 

Par contre, si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros de caisses de Kronenbourg, 
vous auriez tout bu et aujourd'hui, il vous resterait encore 380 Euros de consigne (soit le plus haut rendement !) . 

Le P.E.K. (Plan Epargne Kronenbourg)
L'épargne qu'il vous faut !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas neuve, celle là, mais faut dire ce qui est : elle est régulière  ! :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (24 Janvier 2006)

mais tellement bien !


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est un gars qui va chez son médecin pour un contrôle de routine, il s'assied en face du praticien et attend. Le médecin le regarde et lui dit :

- Je vois , vous souffrez d'amnésie et vous êtes diabétique.

Le patient rétorque:
- Mais comment vous pouvez dire celà, vous ne m'avez même pas ausculté!

Le médecin lui répond:

-Votre braguette est ouverte et il y a une guêpe qui tourne autour!!!
:rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Janvier 2006)

Trois amis gays viennent de mourir dans un accident et vont être incinérés.
Leurs partenaires respectifs se retrouvent ensemble au crématorium et
discutent de ce qu'ils vont faire des cendres de leurs défunts.

Le premier dit:
- Mon Jacky, c'était un passionné de parachutisme.
Je crois que je vais répandre ses cendres depuis un avion.
Le deuxième dit:
- Mon Kévin adorait la pêche à l'espadon.
Je crois que je vais aller répandre ses cendres en mer dans un de ses
coins de pêche favoris.
Le troisième dit:
- Mon Tony était vraiment un amant exceptionnel.
Je crois que je vais répandre ses cendres dans un plat de chili pour qu'il
puisse me ramoner le cul une dernière fois!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pendant la conquête de l'Ouest, deux immigrants s'installent sur un terrain du Colorado ... 

Comme la région n'est pas très sûre, l'homme décide d'installer une grosse cloche devant la maison. Puis il dit à sa femme : 
- Si quelque chose de grave arrive alors que je suis dans les champs en train de labourer, sonnes la cloche très fort, et j'accourrai aussitôt. 
Le jour suivant, alors qu'il est en train de labourer, il entend la cloche et rentre en courant... Sa femme lui dit : 
- Je t'ai appelé parce que les enfants étaient vraiment insupportables. Ils n'arrêtent pas de se chamailler !
- Quoi tu m'as fais courir plus de 2 bornes juste pour ça ! Mais t'es folle ! 
Quelques jours plus tard, rebelote. la sonne cloche, le fermier accoure aussitôt. Tout essoufflé, il voit sa femme en train de pleurer, devant sa tarte aux mûres toute brûlée. 
- Bon sang ! Tu veux ma peau ou quoi dit il en colère à sa femme. J'ai dit des choses graves. Je te préviens si tu m'appelles encore pour des conneries, cela va mal ce passer ! 
Le jour suivant, la cloche sonne à nouveau. Cette fois encore il rentre à la ferme en quatrième vitesse. Lorsqu'il arrive la mère est morte, plantée sur le porche transpercée par une lance, la ferme est en feu, les animaux sont tous morts à coup de flèches et de la mule il ne reste plus que les os... 
Contemplant le carnage, le fermier dit : 
- Et ben voilààà ! Là nous sommes d'accord ....


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Janvier 2006)

Un type trouve une bouteille sur une plage.
Il ouvre la bouteille et un génie en sort. 
- Tu peux me demander trois souhaits, mais tu dois te rappeler que ton pire ennemi aura le double.
- Mon premier souhait serait d'avoir 10 millions de dollars. 
- Très bien, dit le génie, n'oublie pas que ton pire ennemi en recevra 20 
- Ensuite, je veux posséder les 5 plus belles femmes du monde. 
- Très bien, mais ton pire ennemi en aura 10. 
- Comme dernier souhait, je veux que vous m'enleviez une cuouille...




C'est une femme très riche, mais plutôt démunie au rayon poitrine.
Son genre, ça serait 'oeuf sur le plat'.
Cette femme a une marotte, c'est de faire les antiquaires, et ce samedi, elle découvre un vieux miroir dont le tain est constellé de craquelures, et cependant l'antiquaire le vend 25 000 ff. Étonnée par le prix, elle demande au marchand ce qui fait que le miroir est si cher.
L'antiquaire lui répond que ce miroir est unique car il a des pouvoirs surnaturels.
d'après lui, le miroir est capable d'accorder un de leurs voeux à ses propriétaires. La femme est tellement excitée - elle sait déjà ce qu'elle demandera au miroir - qu'elle signe le chèque sans sourciller. De retour chez elle, elle pose le miroir dans sa salle de bains et demande:
- Miroir, miroir, s'il te plaît, transforme ma poitrine en du '95 C'. Et miraculeusement, les seins commencent à gonfler, gonfler...
la dame est hypra contente, forcément. Le soir, son mari rentre du travail.
Il est complètement incrédule quand sa femme lui raconte comment ses seins sont devenus ce qu'ils sont; Alors il décide d'essayer lui aussi:
- Miroir, miroir, s'il te plaît, fais que ma bitte touche le sol!
Et le mari devint cul-de-jatte. 


:mouais: :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Janvier 2006)

Malgré toutes mes tentatives d'essais, j'ai échoué dans mes échecs; ce qui explique peut-être mon manque de réussite dans le succès


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas plus con qu'un autre, surtout s'il est intelligent  
Je ne suis pas plus con qu'un autre, j'aimerais bien qu'on me le présente


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

Une femme se réveille pendant la nuit et constate que son mari n'est pas au
lit.
Elle enfile son peignoir et descend voir où il est.

Elle le trouve dans la cuisine, assis devant une tasse de café.

Il paraît bouleversé et fixe le mur. Elle le voit essuyer une larme comme
il avale une gorgée de café

"Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas chéri ?"

Le mari lève les yeux de son café, il lui demande solennellement :

"Tu te souviens il y a 20 ans, quand on s'était donné rdv, tu n'avais alors
que 16 ans ?"

"Oui je m'en souviens" répond-elle.

Le mari fait une pause, les mots lui viennent difficilement


"Te souviens-tu que ton père nous a surpris en train de faire l'amour à
l'arrière de la voiture?"

"Oui je m'en souviens" dit la femme en s'asseyant à ses côtés

Le mari continue
"Te souviens-tu, quand il a pointé son flingue sur ma tempe et qu'il a dit
: Ou tu épouses ma fille, ou je t'envoie en tôle pour 20 ans"

"Je m'en souviens aussi" répond-elle doucement

Il essuie une autre larme et dit :
"J'aurais été libéré aujourd'hui !!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Janvier 2006)

Bravo la mouette, elle est trop mignonne, celle-là  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2006)

S***** de machine de m**** a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.





Elle est vraiment bien, je vais essayer de m'en souvenir


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

Un gars vivant seul, décida un jour que sa vie serait moins monotone s'il avait une bestiole quelconque pour lui tenir compagnie. Alors il est allé dans un de ces magasins pour animaux et a demande ce qu'il y avait comme être peu commun. Apres un certain temps il arriva à la conclusion que l'idéal serait un mille pattes...
C'est vrai, une bestiole avec 1000 pieds c'est vraiment peu commun...Il emporte donc son mille pattes dans une petite boite blanche qu'il prit soin de placer dans un coin tranquille a l'abri de la chaleur. Il se dit alors que la meilleure chose à faire pour fêter son arrivée serait de l'emmener dans un bar se boire une mousse.
Il demande à son mille-pattes :
« Tu veux aller au Frank's prendre une bière?
Pas de réponse... ce qui l'énerve un peu! Il attend un peu puis redemande:
"Bon alors, tu veux aller au Frank's prendre une bière?"
Toujours pas de réponse. Il attend encore un peu se demandant pourquoi son, petit mille-pattes ne répondait pas...Déjà bien agacé, il lui relance BORDEL, TU VIENS BOIRE UNE MOUSSE OUI OU MERDE!!! "
Alors une petite voix sortant de la boite blanche, se fit entendre disant:
******, MAIS TA GUEULE, j'avais compris ! Je mets mes pompes !!!"


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Janvier 2006)

Je ne vois pas bien l'intéret de ces********* de ******** de ces petites *******d'étoiles.
Pour comprendre toute les *********de nuances entre ,par exemple******* et ******* c'est compliqué.
Je ne félicite pas le ******* de ******* qui a instauré cette nouveauté.....d'autant plus que les sois disantes******** de grossiéretés emise sur ce ********de site ne sont que des ****** de fleurs de réthorique.
Si vous voulez entendre de vraies********* de grossièretés engueulez vous avec un ******* de Namurois. Là vous entendrez******* et encore ********* de ******** ta *******. Et ta******** de soeur ******** d'********* et *******.


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

*Ainsi parle Jean-Claude Van Damme.. *​





*Un biscuit ca n'a pas de spirit, c'est juste un biscuit. Mais,avant c'était du lait, des oeufs .Et, dans les oeufs, il y a la vie potentielle !




Selon les statistiques, il y a une personne sur cinq qui est déséquilibrée.
S'il y a 4 personnes autour de toi et qu'elles te semblent normales,c'est pas bon !





Mon modèle, c'est moi-même! Je suis mon meilleur modèle parce que je connais mes erreurs, mes qualités, mes victoires et mes défaites.
Si je passe mon temps à prendre un autre modèle comme modèle,comment veux-tu que ce modèle puisse modeler dans la bonne ligne ?




Si tu téléphones à une voyante et qu'elle ne décroche pas avant que ça sonne,raccroche!




Je suis fasciné par l'air. Si on enlevait l'air du ciel, tous les oiseaux tomberaient par terre ... Et les avions aussi ...
En meme temps l'air tu peux pas le toucher ... Ca existe et ça existe pas ...Ca nourrit l'homme sans qu'il ait faim ... It's magic ...
L'air c'est beau en même temps tu peux pas le voir, c'est doux et tu peux pas le toucher ...
L'air c'est un peu comme mon cerveau !

*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Selon les statistiques, il y a une personne sur cinq qui est déséquilibrée.
> S'il y a 4 personnes autour de toi et qu'elles te semblent normales,c'est pas bon !



l'avantage de venir au bar: je n'ai pas ce problème  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Rien aware !


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

M. et Mme Fils ont une fille (pas mal, non ?) comment s'appelle-t-elle ?

- Lorie:love:


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

héhé t'es en forme ce soir toii!!!


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

mr et madame blomdesneiges on  une fille.






lorit blomedesneiges


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mr et madame blomdesneiges on  une fille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lorie avec un E!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

Pis de toute façon ça devrait pas être Lorie, mais Abomina !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis de toute façon ça devrait pas être Lorie, mais Abomina !


Prénom féminin tibetain très répandu.................. si si...


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Prénom féminin tibetain très répandu.................. si si...





Non...non...La famille Blomdesneiges est de souche australienne et s'expatria au Thibet....comme ils n'avaient pas un sou vaillant, les thibetains parlaient d'eux en disant Les abos minables blomdesneiges.
Comme chacun sait que les abos ont de grands pieds et ignorent l'usage de la chaussure....leurs traces ont donné naissance à la fameuse légende. :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Non...non...La famille Blomdesneiges est de souche australienne et s'expatria au Thibet....comme ils n'avaient pas un sou vaillant, les thibetains parlaient d'eux en disant Les abos minables blomdesneiges.
> Comme chacun sait que les abos ont de grands pieds et ignorent l'usage de la chaussure....leurs traces ont donné naissance à la fameuse légende. :


Plus de drogue pour ce mec...


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Trois ingénieurs sont dans une voiture :

 un ingénieur électrique
 un ingénieur chimique
 un ingénieur informatique Windows
Soudain la voiture s'arrête brutalement au bord de la route.Les ingénieurs sont un peu désemparés car aucun des trois ne s'y connaît en mécanique automobile.
L'ingénieur électrique propose de démonter le circuit électronique de la voiture pour voir où est le problème.
L'ingénieur chimique suggère d'analyser la composition chimique de l'essence dans le réservoir.
 L'ingénieur informatique propose : _pourquoi on ne fermerait pas toutes les fenêtres de la voiture, on sortirait de la voiture puis on reviendrait dans la voiture, on ouvrirait les fenêtre et peut être que là ça redémarrerait._


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Un programmeur raconte a ses copains programmeurs :
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana...
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaah !
- Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser.
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaaaaah !
- elle repond "deshabille moi !!"
Les copains programmeurs :
- Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !
- Alors j'enleve sa culotte, je la souleve et je l'assoie sur le clavier de mon nouveau PC...
Les copains programmeurs :
- Ouaaahhhh, t'as un nouveau PC ? C'est quoi comme processeur ?


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Y a t il une différence entre windows et un virus??
.
.
.
.
.
Bien sûr que oui!!Le virus ne vous coutera rien du tout!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Un programmeur raconte a ses copains programmeurs :
> - Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana...
> Les copains programmeurs :
> - Aaaah !
> ...


Celle-là elle à 4 jours.... un tit' effort quand même....


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Petite derniere...

Debut difficile avec Windows 3.1
.
.
.

 Avec Windows 95, on était au bord du précipice.


 Avec Windows XP, on a fait un grand pas en avant...


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là elle à 4 jours.... un tit' effort quand même....


pardon c'est l'euforie


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas bien l'intéret de ces********* de ******** de ces petites *******d'étoiles.
> Pour comprendre toute les *********de nuances entre ,par exemple******* et ******* c'est compliqué.
> Je ne félicite pas le ******* de ******* qui a instauré cette nouveauté.....d'autant plus que les sois disantes******** de grossiéretés emise sur ce ********de site ne sont que des ****** de fleurs de réthorique.
> Si vous voulez entendre de vraies********* de grossièretés engueulez vous avec un ******* de Namurois. Là vous entendrez******* et encore ********* de ******** ta *******. Et ta******** de soeur ******** d'********* et *******.


****** tu as drôlement raison .. c'est vraiment *******  de devoir écrire coouille pour dire ****** .... c'est pas bon pour l'orthographe tout ça

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est un gars qui rencontre une fille qui lui plaît pas mal. Il la drague et ils finissent par faire une sortie ensemble un soir.
Le gars, pour ne pas louper son coup et conclure le soir même décide d'inviter la fille dans un bon resto.

 Ils s'installent, le serveur arrive et demande s'ils veulent un apéro. La fille prend un cocktail maison. Le gars regarde discrètement la carte et voit déjà 10 Euros pour le cocktail, il se dit : "C'est cher mais si je veux pas louper mon coup, il faut y mettre le prix." 

Le serveur prend la commande et demande ce que chacun désire en entrée. La fille choisit des canapés de caviar sur leur lit de saumon frais. 
Là encore, après avoir consulté la carte, le mec se dit : "Merde, 20 Euros pour une entrée ! Mais bon, après ça, c'est sur que ce soir je pourrai faire mon affaire."

Pour le plat principal, elle choisit du chevreuil avec sa sauce chasseur accompagné d'une salade complète. 
Le gars commence à avoir des sueurs froides en voyant que le plat coûte 60 Euros mais il se remotive en se disant que au moins, après ça, elle n'aura plus faim et qu'il est sur de concrétiser le soir même.

Arrive le moment de commander le dessert et la fille demande un assortiment de desserts. C'est l'horreur, ça coûte encore la peau du cul et le pauvre gars n'en revient pas. Il se dit : "Toi ma cocotte, tu passeras plusieurs fois à la casserole ce soir !" 

Mais quand même intrigué par son appétit, il demande a la fille d'une manière très habile : 
- Et vous avez tout le temps autant d'appétit ?
Et elle répond:
- Non, seulement quand j'ai mes règles.


:love: :love:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ****** tu as drôlement raison .. c'est vraiment *******  de devoir écrire coouille pour dire ****** .... c'est pas bon pour l'orthographe tout ça
> 
> :love: :love:


moi je suis pas contre sa m'aide un peut.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est quand même bien fait le français, en voiçi un exemple flagrant : 

Un gars : c'est un jeune homme 
Une garce : c'est une pute 
Un courtisan : c'est un proche du roi 
Une courtisane : c'est une pute 
Un masseur : c'est un kiné 
Une masseuse : c'est une pute 
Un courreur : c'est un joggeur 
Une coureuse : c'est une pute 
Un rouleur : c'est un cycliste 
Une roulure : c'est une pute 
Un professionnel : c'est un sportif de haut niveau 
Une professionnelle : c'est une pute 
Un homme sans moralité : c'est un politicien 
Une femme sans moralité : c'est une pute 
Un entraineur : c'est un homme qui entraine une équipe sportive 
Une entraineuse : c'est une pute 
Un homme à femmes : c'est un séducteur 
Une femme à hommes : c'est une pute 
Un homme public : c'est un homme connu 
Une femme publique : c'est une pute 
Un homme facile : c'est un homme agréable à vivre 
Une femme facile : c'est une pute 
Un homme qui fait le trottoir : c'est un paveur 
Une femme qui fait le trottoir : c'est une pute 
Un peripathéticien: c'est un élève d'Aristote 
Une peripathéticienne: c'est une pute 

Qui a dit que le français était compliqué?


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pardon c'est l'euforie



*L'oeuf au riz ? *


----------



## Blackeye (26 Janvier 2006)

Monsieur et madame Patamob ont un fils... comment s'appelle - t - il ???


Réponse : Adémar 

hi hi hi hi


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

Blackeye a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et madame Patamob ont un fils... comment s'appelle - t - il ???
> 
> 
> Réponse : Adémar
> ...



*MORT DE RIRE !!*


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bien fait le français, en voiçi un exemple flagrant :
> 
> Un gars : c'est un jeune homme
> Une garce : c'est une pute
> ...


Terrible ! J'adore proprement ! 
Mais difficile de s'en souvenir sans noter (ou sans en trouver d'inédits ?  )

(te boulerai quand je pourrai, là c'est encore défendu)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

Blackeye a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et madame Patamob ont un fils... comment s'appelle - t - il ???
> 
> 
> Réponse : Adémar
> ...



Ils viennent d'en avoir un deuxième : Alphonse


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

L'ancien premier ministre Michel Rocard n'a t'il point eu d'Adhémar dans sa famille ?


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *L'oeuf au riz ? *


non non le faux riz !!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien premier ministre Michel Rocard n'a t'il point eu d'Adhémar dans sa famille ?


Si, à:sleep:  Tours


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien premier ministre Michel Rocard n'a t'il point eu d'Adhémar dans sa famille ?


C'est la branche de Tours.  

Ah ben tiens, grillé.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est la branche de Tours.
> 
> Ah ben tiens, grillé.


Rezba a un fils, comment s'appelle t'il?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Rezba a un fils, comment s'appelle t'il?



Sais pas... Samantha Rezba 
(faut le dire vite aussi pis c'est une fille, donc, bon... Pas vraiment mon kif  )


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Elle : 
- Passe chez moi ce soir, il n'y aura personne. 
Moi :
- Woaw, super, incroyable!!

Je suis passé chez elle... 
.... effectivement, il n'y avait personne.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sais pas... Samantha Rezba
> (faut le dire vite aussi pis c'est une fille, donc, bon... Pas vraiment mon kif  )


Rezba :love:


----------



## elKBron (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pardon c'est l'euforie


 et l oeuf au riz, ca fait peter :mouais::mouais::mouais:
samantha edith : zut j avais pas VU


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

.


Monsieur PTT  et Madame RATP  ont un fils, Comment s'appelle-t-il ?


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, victoire du Ramasse : allez les Verts, allez les Verts........  :love:


----------



## Blackeye (26 Janvier 2006)

une petite dernière et je vais m'attaquer au devoir de ma fille sur Johannes Chrysostomus Wolgangus Theophilus Mozart   z'en croyez pas vos yeux hein ???

Monsieur et madame Fonfèque ont une fille comment s'appelle-t-elle ???



Réponse : Fofi


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Charrade Alsacienne (il faut bien avoir l'accent)

mon 1er est un serpent
mon 2d est ce qu'on met sur les toits
mon tout sert pour la vidange


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Monsieur PTT  et Madame RATP  ont un fils, Comment s'appelle-t-il ?




EDF ...... pourquoi?
.
.
.
.
.

Parce que:
Monsieur PTT (Petit Travail Tranquille) et Madame RATP (Reste Assis T'es Payé) ont forcémant un fils appelé EDF (Enfant De Fainéants)


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Rezba a un fils, comment s'appelle t'il?


Kiki rezba


----------



## Blackeye (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Charrade Alsacienne (il faut bien avoir l'accent)
> 
> mon 1er est un serpent
> mon 2d est ce qu'on met sur les toits
> mon tout sert pour la vidange




c'est quoi ? aspic et huile ??? un aspire huile ??? désolée moi j'habite le sud-ouest alors l'accent alsacien j'ai du mal


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Un avion de diplomates s'écrase dans la jungle, il y a trois rescapés, un Francais, un Américain et un Belge ...

Ils sont immédiatement capturés par la tribu locale. Le chef s'approche et dit: 
- Voila, comme aujourd'hui nous avons récupéré assez de viande pour passer l'hiver, je vous propose un marché: si vous voulez rester en vie, il faut passer deux épreuves ! 
La première: nous ramener chacun 100 fruits de la forêt vierge, et pour la deuxième on verra plus tard ! 

L'américain refuse: 
- Je m'oppose à toute forme de chantage en vertu des droits de l'homme. 
Le chef du village l'attrape et lui coupe la tête. 

Le Belge et le Francais pétrifiés acceptent. Le chef donne à chacun un sac et les conduits à l'orée de la forêt vierge. 
Le francais revient le premier avec un sac plein de litchis. 
Le chef le félicite, réunit le conseil du village et lui dit: 
- Voila ! maintenant nous pouvons passer à la deuxieme épreuve: il faut que tu te rentres un par un chaque fruit dans le cul sans crier, sans rire et sans parler, après nous te laisserons la vie sauve. 
Le francais s'exécute avec beaucoup de mal... 1,2,3......96, 97, 98ème litchi, et là, il éclate de rire. 
Le chef l'attrape et pan il lui coupe la tête.

Il arrive aux portes du paradis et Saint-Pierre l'interroge: 
- Je ne comprends pas ... j'ai suivi toute la scène et vous aviez pratiquement réussi la deuxième épreuve ! Comment se fait-il que vous ayez craqué au 98ième litchi ? 
- C'est la faute du belge ....  quand je l'ai vu arriver avec ses noix de  coco!


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

* AUTOBUS : Véhicule qui roule deux fois plus vite quand on court après que lorsqu'on est dedans.

* BABY-SITTER : Adolescent(e)s devant se conduire comme des adultes de façon à ce que les adultes qui sortent puissent se comporter comme des
adolescents.

* BANQUIER : Personne qui serait d'accord pour vous consentir un prêt à la condition que vous lui apportiez la preuve que vous n'en avez pas
besoin.
* Ou encore : Homme secourable qui vous prête un parapluie quand il fait beau et vous le réclame dès qu'il commence à pleuvoir.

* BOY SCOUT : Un enfant habillé comme un couillon, commandé par un couillon habillé comme un enfant.

* CAPITALISTE : Personne qui se rend en voiture climatisée de son bureau climatisé à son club climatisé pour y prendre un bain de vapeur.

* CHANDAIL : Vêtement que doit porter un enfant lorsque sa mère a froid.

* CONSULTANT : Se dit de celui qui consulte ta montre, te dit l'heure et te fait payer la prestation.

* DANSE : Frustration verticale d'un désir horizontal.

* ECONOMISTE : Expert qui saura demain pourquoi ce qu'il a prédit hier n'est pas arrivé aujourd'hui.

* FACILE : Se dit d'une femme qui a la moralité sexuelle d'un homme.

* GYNECOLOGUE : personne qui travaille là où les autres s'amusent.

* HARDWARE : partie de l'ordinateur qui reçoit les coups quand le software se plante.

* INTELLECTUEL : se dit d'un individu capable de penser pendant plus de deux heures à autre chose qu'au sexe.

* MAL DE TETE : contraceptif le plus utilisé par les femmes.

* MARIAGE : Union qui permet à deux personnes de supporter des ennuis qu'ils n'auraient pas eus, s'ils étaient restés seuls.

* NYMPHOMANE : terme utilisé par certains hommes pour désigner une femme qui a envie de faire l'amour plus souvent qu'eux.

* ORTHODONTISTE : Magicien qui vous met dans la bouche, une partie de ce qu'il vous retire des poches.

* PARLEMENT : Nom étrange formé des verbes "parler" et "mentir".

* PESSIMISTE : optimiste qui a l'expérience.

* PROGRAMMEUR : personne qui résout, de manière incompréhensible, un problème que tu ignorais avoir.

* PROGRES : Doctrine qui consiste à compliquer ce qui est simple.

* PSYCHOLOGUE : c'est celui qui regarde les autres quand une jolie femme entre dans une pièce.

* REVEIL-MATIN : Instrument inventé pour réveiller les gens qui n'ont pas de jeunes enfants.

* SARDINE : Petit poisson sans tête qui vit dans l'huile.

* SECRET : Information que l'on ne communique qu'à une seule personne à la fois.

* SNOBISME : Action de s'acheter des choses qu'on n'aime pas avec de l'argent qu'on n'a pas dans le but d'impressionner des gens qu'on
n'aime pas.

* SYNONYME : Mot à écrire à la place de celui dont on n'est pas certain de l'orthographe.

* TRAVAIL D'EQUIPE : C'est la possibilité de faire endosser les fautes aux autres.

* VEDETTE : Personne qui travaille dur toute sa vie pour être connue, et qui porte ensuite de grosses lunettes noires pour ne pas être reconnue.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'histoire d'un vieux couple, marié depuis 15 ans ...

Ils viennent de se mettre au lit. Madame s'apprête a s'endormir alors que monsieur lit un bouquin.

Tout a coup, le monsieur laisse la main qui ne tient pas le livre se "balader" jusqu'au sexe de sa femme, et pendant quelques secondes, il se livre à quelques caresses.

Puis brusquemet il s'arrête! .... Sa femme se retourne vers lui et lui demande :
- Eh alors, c'est tout ?
- C'est tout quoi ? Répond le mari.
- Eh bien tu me caresses 15 secondes et puis tu t'arrêtes... je peux savoir pourquoi?
- Oh te méprend pas ... je voulais juste mouiller mes doigts pour tourner les pages ...

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Un mec se réveille en enfer et tire légèrement la gueule ...

Satan passe par là et l'interpelle :"Salut toi ! Pourquoi tu fais la gueule? "
Le mec : "Eh bien, premièrement je suis MORT et deuxièmement je suis en enfer y a pas de quoi se réjouir"
Satan: "Bof, tu sais, c'est pas mal ici-bas ... tu fumes ?
Le mec: "Quelle question, bien sûr !"
Satan: "Alors tu vas aimer les lundis car pendant tout la journée on  fume des cigares, des clopes, des pipes... sans devoir se soucier du cancer... on est déjà morts !
Le mec: "Ah ouais, pas mal ...

Satan: "Tu bois ?"
Le mec: "Bien sûr ...
Satan: "Alors tu vas aimer les mardis car pendant toute la journée on  picole du pinard, de la goutte, de la bière ... puis on vomit et on continue boire sans se soucier de la cirrhose... on est déjà mort !"
Le mec: "Ah, pas mal le début de la semaine ..."

Satan : "Tu bouffes?"
Le mec: "Comme un porc"
Satan: "Alors tu va te régaler les mercredis car pendant toute la  journée on s'empiffre de gras, de desserts, de viandes,.. sans se soucier du cholestérol ... on s'en fout, on est déjà morts !
Le mec : "Aaah, de mieux en mieux ..."

Satan : "Tu te drogues ?"
Le mec : "Régulièrement ... "
Satan : "Alors les jeudis c'est pour toi, on a tout ici herbe,poudre, seringues, ... on se pique sans se soucier d'une overdose... on est déjà morts !"
Le mec : "Ouaiiis, super l'endroit, je ne croyais pas que c'était si cool en enfer..."

Satan : "T'es péder?"
Le mec: "Non..."
Satan : "Ouuuuuu, alors tu ne vas pas aimer les vendredis ..."


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Monsieur PTT  et Madame RATP  ont un fils, Comment s'appelle-t-il ?




Greve ??


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Greve ??




Fonctionnaire ....
Planquée...
Syndiqué...
Passéiste...
Fumiste...
Inconscient....
Profiteur...
Planqué...
Mouton...

?


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionnaire ....
> Planquée...
> Syndiqué...
> Passéiste...
> ...



T'as oublié faineant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié faineant



il EST fainéant :rateau:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

EDF Enfant De Fénéant.


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il EST fainéant :rateau:



Je suis fainéant... j'ai refusé de suivre les cours de grévistes...pas le temps je travaillait...entre deux grèves....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fainéant... j'ai refusé de suivre les cours de grévistes...pas le temps je travaillait...entre deux grèves....



rénégat: tu es un jaune


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rénégat: tu es un jaune


s'est pas l'heure du jaune les gars un peut de respect pour les tradition. merdum de merdum


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

Je respecte la liberté de pensées et d'expressions....sans entraver celles des autres....


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je respecte la liberté de pensées et d'expressions....sans entraver celles des autres....


C'est juste et facile à la fois car si on avait donné les avantages acquis uniquement à ceux qui avaient suivi le mouvement je crois que l'on aurait beaucoup de vélos dans les parkings des entreprises
Mais les jaunes et ceussses qui n'ont jamais été solidaires des mouvements roulent en voiture grâce à ceux qui ont eu les coouilles de faire les grêves


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

J'ai appris une choses:

Ce ne sont pas ceux qui ouvrent leur gueule ( crient) ...qui se font entendre.....:mouais: 

D'un autre côté si ça peut soulager.....


----------



## the-monk (27 Janvier 2006)

Citations-pensées : Poulet  
 La scène: un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.  La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ? 





 RENÉ DESCARTES : Pour aller de l'autre côté. 

 PLATON : Pour son bien. De l'autre côté est le Vrai. 

 ARISTOTE : C'est la nature du poulet de traverser les routes. 

 KARL MARX : C'était historiquement inévitable. 

 CAPITAINE JAMES T. KIRK : Pour aller là où aucun autre poulet 

n'était allé auparavant. 

 HIPPOCRATE : En raison d'un excès de sécrétion de son pancréas. 

 MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. : J'ai la vision d'un monde où tous les poulets seraient libres de traverser la route sans avoir à justifier leur acte. 

MOISE : Et Dieu descendit du paradis et Il dit au poulet : "Tu dois traverser La route". Et le poulet traversa la route et Dieu vit que cela était bon. 

 RICHARD M. NIXON : Le poulet n'a pas traversé la route, je répète, le  poulet n'a JAMAIS traversé la route. 

 NICOLAS MACHIAVEL : L'événement important c'est que le poulet ait traversé la route. Qui se fiche de savoir pourquoi ? La fin en soi de traverser la route justifie tout motif quel qu'il soit. 

 SIGMUND FREUD : Le fait que vous vous préoccupiez du fait que le poulet ait traversé la route révèle votre fort sentiment d'insécurité sexuelle latente. 

 BILL GATES : Nous venons justement de mettre au point le nouveau Poulet Office 2003", qui ne se contentera pas seulement de traverser les routes, mais couvera aussi des oeufs, classera vos dossiers importants, etc... 

 BOUDDHA : Poser cette question renie votre propre nature de poulet. 

 GALILEE : Et pourtant, il traverse. 

 ERIC CANTONA : Le poulet, il est libre le poulet. Les routes, quand il  veut il les traverse. 

 CHARLES DE GAULLE : Le poulet a peut-être traversé la route, mais il  n'a pas encore traversé l'autoroute ! 

 JACQUES CHIRAC : Parce que je n'ai pas encore dissous la route. 

 L'EGLISE DE SCIENTOLOGIE : La raison est en vous, mais vous ne le savez pas encore. Moyennant la modique somme de 10 000 F par séance, plus la location d'un détecteur de mensonges, une analyse psychologique nous permettra de la découvrir. 

 BILL CLINTON : Je jure sur la constitution qu'il ne s'est rien passé  entre ce poulet et moi. 

 EINSTEIN : Le fait que ce soit le poulet qui traverse la route ou que ce soit la route qui se meuve sous le poulet dépend uniquement de votre référentiel. 

 ZEN : Le poulet peut vainement traverser la route, seul le Maître  connaît le bruit de son ombre derrière le mur. 

 JEAN-PIERRE RAFFARIN : Le poulet n'a pas encore traversé la route,  mais le gouvernement y travaille. 

 JEAN ALESI : Je ne comprends pas, théoriquement, le poulet il avait le  temps de passer. 

 NELSON MONTFORT : J'ai à côté de moi l'extraordinaire poulet qui a réussi le formidable exploit de traverser cette superbe route: " Why did you cross the road ? " " Cot cot !" "eh bien il dit qu'il est extrêmement fier d'avoir réussi ce challenge, ce défi, cet exploit. C'était une traversée très dure, mais il s'est accroché, et..." 

 RICHARD VIRENQUE : C'était pas un lapin ? 

 ORANGINA ROUGE : PASKEEEEEEUUUUUHHHH 

 KEN LE SURVIVANT : Peu importe, il ne le sait pas mais il est déjà  mort. 

 JEAN-CLAUDE VANDAMME : Le poulet la road il la traverse parce qu'il sait qu'il la traverse, tu vois la route c'est sa vie et sa mort, la route c'est Dieu c'est tout le potentiel de sa vie, et moi Jean Claude Super Star quand je me couche dans Timecop quand le truck arrive je pense à la poule et a Dieu et je fusionne avec tout le potentiel de la life de la road ! Et ça c'est beau ! 

 FOREST GUMP : COURS POULET COURS !!! 

 STALINE : le poulet devra être fusillé sur le champ, ainsi que tous les témoins de la scène et 10 autres personnes prises au hasard, pour n'avoir pas empêché cet acte subversif 

 GEORGE W. BUSH : Le fait que le poulet ait pu traverser cette route en toute impunité malgré les résolutions de l'ONU représente un affront à la démocratie, à la liberté, à la justice. Ceci prouve indubitablement que nous aurions dû déjà bombarder cette route depuis longtemps. Dans le but d'assurer la paix dans cette région, et pour éviter que les valeurs que nous défendons ne soient une fois de plus bafouées par ce genre de terrorisme, le gouvernement des Etats-Unis d'Amérique a décidé d'envoyer 17 porte-avions, appuyés au sol par 243000 G.I. et dans les airs ... Nous avons décidé qu'ensuite, ce pays sera généreusement pris en charge par notre gouvernement, qui rebatira des poulaillers suivant les normes de sécurité en vigueur, avec à leur tête, un coq démocratiquement élu par l'ambassadeur des Etats Unis...

:rose:


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Citations-pensées : Poulet
> La scène: un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.  La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?
> 
> 
> ...



DANIEL PREVOST : pour que le temps passe et que les oeufs durent


----------



## duracel (27 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Charrade Alsacienne (il faut bien avoir l'accent)
> 
> mon 1er est un serpent
> mon 2d est ce qu'on met sur les toits
> mon tout sert pour la vidange



Un bidon d'huile, car avec l'accent ça donne un Python D'huile.


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Citations-pensées : Poulet
> La scène: un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.  La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens celle la va  plaire a la mouette !
Suite a ca bien sur !


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, victoire du *Ramasse* : allez les Verts, allez les Verts........  :love:


Et pour fêter cela, il faut organiser une *BOUM !* :love:


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2006)

Urbanisme. Avant d'être relookées, les sanisettes deviennent gratuites.

Le «free pipi» triomphe à Paris



> Résultat : ce sont les murs de la ville ou les portes cochères qui pâtissent du trop-plein de vessies. Certaines adresses sont prisées et les habitants se plaignent d'avoir à pincer le nez en rentrant chez eux. «Et ne croyez pas qu'il s'agisse uniquement de SDF. Il y a beaucoup de costumes-cravate parmi eux !» précise Yves Contassot, adjoint (Verts) à la propreté. En 2005, ces épanchements ont été punis de 2 085 procès-verbaux. Et cela alors que les amendes sont salées, 185 euros, jusqu'à 450 en cas de récidive. La libération de la sanisette ira de pair avec son relookage à partir de 2007. Ses allures légèrement blockhaus sites ne plaisent pas à Contassot qui les veut moins rébarbatives, mieux intégrées à la rue parisienne, toutes accessibles aux handicapés (20 seulement le sont) et offrant un point d'eau extérieur.


   

*Voir l'article complet !*


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2006)

"Savez-vous ce qu'est un Vosgien ? Un Suisse qui n'est pas arrivé en Belgique....." :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> "Savez-vous ce qu'est un Vosgien ? Un Suisse qui n'est pas arrivé en Belgique....." :love:



poildep si tu nous lis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> DANIEL PREVOST : pour que le temps passe et que les oeufs durent



Steve Jobs : Pour visiter l'Apple Store que je viens d'ouvrir de l'autre côté et y acquérir un superbe MacBook Pro !


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Steve Jobs : Pour visiter l'Apple Store que je viens d'ouvrir de l'autre côté et y acquérir un superbe MacBook Pro !


 un chinois : Hum si y tavesse la route, je lui coup' la tête et je fais u poulet à l'anana!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

Le poulet (ben oui, quoi, personne lui à demandé, pourtant il sait, lui) : Parce qu'il y a une promo sur la grippe aviaire de l'autre côté


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le poulet (ben oui, quoi, personne lui à demandé, pourtant il sait, lui) : Parce qu'il y a une promo sur la grippe aviaire de l'autre côté


la boucle est bouclée (surtout qui va crever le poulet!!!!!)


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2006)

Poulet N. 728 120 (Tango tendance Buenos Aviaires)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Citations-pensées : Poulet
> La scène: un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.  La question: Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ah si, par rapport à la liste originale (de 1997 ou 98), t'en as ajouté pas mal, mais t'en a oublié un qui y était :

Rambo : 'tain ! J'en ai loupé un ?


----------



## snowrider (27 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> "Savez-vous ce qu'est un Vosgien ? Un Suisse qui n'est pas arrivé en Belgique....." :love:



dans le meme genre 

quelle est la différence entre un suisse romand et un suisse allemand ?

-> 120 Décibels


patapépatapé ...


----------



## bens (27 Janvier 2006)

Suite à un crash d'avion, un américain, un français et un belge se retrouvent sur une île... À peine se sont-ils remis de leurs émotions, ils se retrouvent entourés d'une horde de cannibales. Le chef cannibale s'approche et leur dit :
-" Nous allons faire un petit jeu... et vous n'avez, bien entendu, pas le choix !!! Alors si vous nous demandez de vous rapporter quelquechose que nous ne sommes pas en mesure de vous donner, nous vous laissons la vie sauve sinon, nous vous dévorerons et avec votre peau, nous ferons du cuir pour faire des canoës !"

L'américain, s'approche, sûr de lui, et demande :
-" je voudrais un Big Mac© !"
Dans l'heure qui suivit, les cannibales lui apportaient son hamburger avec en plus frites et coca... il finit donc au fond de la marmite !

Le français, à son tour, demande :
-" je voudrais un château margot 1982"
Comme pour l'américain, les cannibales arrivèrent avec la bouteille plus un saucisson et une baguette... et pouf, au fond de la marmitte, le français !

Au tour du belge. Il s'approche et demande :
-" je voudrais une fourchette "
Là, le chef des cannibales, lui dit :
-" t'es pas un peu bête, toi? t'as pas vu ce qu'on avait rapporter aux autres ??!!"
- "Nan, nan, je veux une fourchette" affirme le belge.
à peine 5 min après, les cannibales lui apportent sa fourchette.
Le belge la prend et en se piquant très fort et partout avec, il hurle : 
-"Vous voyez ce que vous pouvez en faire de votre canoë !!!"

   

_mais c'est vrai qu'elle set mieux avec les mimes cette blague..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

[Mode=accentpiednoiracouperaucouteau]C'est Roger, qui arrive tout droit de Mostaganem (l'histoire se passe en 1962), et aussitôt après avoir posé ses valises, décide de visiter les Champs Elysées.

Il fait beau, le soleil donne, et les jeunes femmes en tenue légère de circonstance arpentent les contres allées (si, si, à l'époque, il y en avait). Cet abondance de petites robes légères fouette les sens de Roger, qui est par force, abstinent depuis plusieurs semaines. Après maintes hésitations, il se décide pour une superbe jeune femme blonde, qu'il aborde d'un bon enfant : "Salut ma beauté, il y a là, pas loin, un charmant petit hôtel tout confort où nous serons très bien, viens vite, qu'on se donne du bon temps, tous les deux !"

La jeune femme, interloquée : "Mais enfin, monsieur, pour qui me prenez vous ? Je ne suis pas une p-u-t-a-i-n !"

Roger (outré) : "Mais qui c'est qui t'a parlé d'argent ?"[/Mode]


:love:  

S******** de vBullshit


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Janvier 2006)

ATTENTION !!!

A partir de ce jour, sachez que vous avez le droit de refuser un contrôle d'alcoolémie pratiqué par la Police ou la Gendarmerie.
(Décret paru dans JO du 16/11/2005).

En effet, il y a risque de contamination de l'embout par la grippe avière, car ces contrôles sont effectués par des poulets en plein air, dont les heures de sortie ne sont pas maîtrisées.

Faites Attention.


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2006)

Ceci dit en passant, vous avez le droit d'exiger que l'alcootest soit, devant vous, sorti de son étui stérile....
Ça les énerve beaucoup, vu que fautes de moyens, ils font tranquille vingt alcootests avec le même engin...


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2006)

*Chirac victime d'un canular*

Jacques Chirac a été victime d'humoristes québécois qui ont réussi à s'entretenir avec lui au téléphone


----------



## Le_iPodeur (27 Janvier 2006)

mort de rire 
elle va se propager au lycée celle là


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est une personne qui se promène sur un marché, quand tout à coup elle interpelle un vendeur :
- Quoi 5000F le kilo de cervelle? C'est horriblement cher ...
- C'est de la cervelle d'homme, précise le vendeur.
- Ah ok ... mais tout de même, répond le client ... 5000 F !! 
- Attendez, vous savez qu'il y a aussi de la cervelle à 10000F le kilo!
- HEIN ?? C'est pas possible, mais qu'est-ce c'est ???
- C'est de la cervelle de femme !
- Vous plaisantez ? Vous n'allez pas me dire qu'une cervelle de femme a plus de valeur qu'une cervelle d'homme ...
- Ah non? ... vous savez combien de femmes il faut tuer pour avoir un kilo??


:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Janvier 2006)

BEN se culpabilisait toute la journée depuis des semaines ... 

Même en essayant d'oublier de toutes ses forces, il n'arrivait pas pas à se débarasser de ce sentiment de culpabilité qui le minait profondément
De temps en temps il entendait bien une petite voix au fond de lui qui essayait de le rassurer :
- Ne t'en fais pas BEN, tu n'es pas le premier toubib qui couche avec un de ses patients et tu ne seras pas le dernier !

Mais invariablement une autre petite voix le ramenait a la triste réalité :
- BEN, tu es vétérinaire...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Janvier 2006)

Un type rend visite a sa grand-mère en compagnie d'un de ses potes ...

Pendant tout le temps que le petit-fils parle a son aïeul, l'autre bouffe des cacahouètes, jusqu'a ce qu'il n'y en ait plus.

A leur départ, le copain remercie la grand-mère pour les cacahouètes

- Profitez et mangez-en autant que vous voulez ... répond la grand-mère ... parce qu'à mon age je ne sais plus que sucer le chocolat qu'il y a autour!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un type rend visite a sa grand-mère en compagnie d'un de ses potes ...
> 
> Pendant tout le temps que le petit-fils parle a son aïeul, l'autre bouffe des cacahouètes, jusqu'a ce qu'il n'y en ait plus.
> 
> ...



Celle là doit bien figurer une dizaine de fois dans les 145 pages de ce thread !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celle là doit bien figurer une dizaine de fois dans les 145 pages de ce thread !


j'adore les cacahuettes c'est sans doute pour cela ... même sans chocolat ...
Milles excuses ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Janvier 2006)

Un gars entre dans un bar et apercoit un de ses potes avachi sur le comptoir et l'air désoeuvré  ... avec 4 ou 5 verres vides devant lui ....
Il s'asseoit à coté de lui et lui demande ce qui ne va pas.

- Voilà ... tu te rappelles de cette nana à mon boulot, avec qui je voulais sortir? ... Celle qui me donnait une érection à chaque fois que je la voyais?
- oui, répond le gars en souriant.
- J'ai finalement eu le courage de lui proposer la bagatelle par e-mail et elle a accepté...
- eh, mais c'est génial! Quand est-ce-que vous avez rendez-vous?
- C'était ce soir il y a une heure...je suis arrivé devant chez elle mais comme j'avais peur d'avoir une érection devant elle, j'ai pris du gros ruban adhésif et je me suis scotché la biite le long de la jambe, pour ne pas que ça se voie au cas où je banderais ...
- C'est une belle marque d'attention!
- enfin, j'arrive à sa porte, et là elle m'ouvre, habillée avec une jupe hyper courte et un décolleté incroyable! 
- Arrrgh ... et alors?
- Euh ... et bien je lui ai envoyé mon pied dans la gueule... 


:love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

Pfffrrt......


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Une brune, une rousse et une blonde travaillent dans le même bureau avec 
la même femme comme chef. 
Chaque jour, elles remarquent que la chef s'en va tôt en fin de journée. 
Un jour, les filles décident que, quand la chef s'en va,elles pourraient 
partir juste après elle. 
La brune est toute excitée à l'idée de rentrer tôt à la maison. 
Elle fait un peu de jardinage et se couche tôt. 
La rousse est vraiment heureuse de pouvoir se délasser dans son bain à 
remous avant de se rendre à un rendez-vous au restaurant. 
La blonde était contente, contente, contente de rentrer à la maison mais, 
quand elle voulut entrer dans sa chambre, elle entendit un bruit sourd à 
l'intérieur. Doucement, tranquillement, elle entrouvrit la porte et fut 
mortifiée de voir son mari au lit avec SA CHEF!!! 
Tout aussi doucement, elle referma la porte et se glissa hors de la 
maison. Le jour suivant, pendant la pause café, la brune et la rousse 
parlèrent de quitter le travail tôt à nouveau et demandèrent à la blonde 
si elle ferait comme elles. 
"PAS QUESTION!" s'exclama-t-elle, "J'ai failli me faire choper hier "


----------



## leon1983 (30 Janvier 2006)

lolllllll
super....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2006)

Un banquier anglais a invité un de ses proches collaborateurs, un jeune cadre brillant et plein d'avenir à son club.

Assis dans son fauteuil et quelque peu intimidé, le garçon sort son étui à cigarettes et le tend à son patron.

- Vous fumez sir ?

- Jeune homme, j'ai fumé une seule fois dans ma vie. Je n'ai jamais recommencé.

- Puis-je vous offrir un scotch, sir ?

- Jeune homme, j'ai bu de l'alcool une seule fois dans ma vie. Je n'ai jamais recommencé.

- Voulez-vous que nous passions dans la salle de jeux, sir ?

- Jeune homme, j'ai joué une fois dans ma vie, je n'ai jamais recommencé.

- Si je vous ai fait venir ici, ce n'est pas pour cela, mais pour vous dire que je vous trouve très sympathique et que j'aimerais que vous veniez un soir à la maison. Je vous présenterai ma fille Pamela.

- Hum... Fille unique, je suppose ?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Janvier 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Un type rentre dans un bureau de tabac et s'adresse à la caissière :

- Un timbre à 3 francs s'il vous plaît.
- Voilà, Monsieur.
- Combien j'vous dois ? :love:
- 0,46 Euros !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Janvier 2006)

Un punk entre dans un salon de coiffure et s'assoit à cote d'une bonne soeur. Après l'avoir dévisagée, il lui demande si elle ne voulait pas faire l'amour avec lui ! Horrifiée, la soeur se lève et quitte immédiatement le salon.

Le coiffeur, témoin de la scène, dit au punk : 
- Si tu veux sérieusement coucher avec elle, je connais un moyen infaillible. Rends-toi au cimetière à minuit. Fais-toi passer pour Dieu, elle ne pourra pas résister.

Le punk se rend donc à minuit au cimetière, déguisé d'un grand drap blanc et d'une barbe. La religieuse est effectivement la, en train de prier.

Le Punk surgit soudain et lui dit : Je suis Dieu ! Si tu souhaites vraiment que tes prières se réalisent, tu dois t'unir à moi en couchant avec moi.

Après un petit moment de réflexion, la religieuse lui dit : 
- D'accord, mais comme je tiens à demeurer vierge, faites ça par l'arrière ! Alors le punk,tout heureux, prend la soeur et la sodomise...

Puis, tout de suite après, fier de lui, il se lève, enlève le drap et son déguisement et dit à la religieuse en ricanant:
- Ah ! Ah ! Coucou ! Je ne suis pas Dieu ! C'est moi, le punk !

Alors la soeur enlève son voile et dit:
- Ah ! Ah ! Coucou ! Je ne suis pas la religieuse ! C'est moi, le coiffeur


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Janvier 2006)

Un avion américain est à deux doigts de s'écraser avec 5 passagersà bord, mais seulement 4 parachutes bien emballés dans leurs sacs.

Le premier passager dit:
- Je suis Michael Jordan, le meilleur basketteur de l'histoire de  la NBA.
Mon équipe a besoin de moi. Je n'ai pas le droit de mourir. Et il attrape le premier sac à parachute et saute.

La deuxième dit:
- Je suis Hillary Clinton, la femme de l'ex-président des Etats-Unis.
Je suis sénateur de New-York, très ambitieuse et probablement la futur-première présidente des Etats Unis. Mon état a besoin de moi. Je n'ai pas le droit de mourir. Et hop, elle attrape un sac et saute à son tour.

Le troisième dit;
- Je suis George Deubiou Bush, je suis le président des Etats Unis.
J'ai d'énormes responsabilités en tant que leader d'une super-puissance. Et par dessus tout, je suis le président le plus intelligent de l'histoire des Etats-Unis. Mon pays a besoin de moi.
Je n'ai pas le droit de mourir. Et zou, il attrape un sac et saute.

Le quatrième passager est le pape.
Il dit au cinquième passager, un écolier de 10 ans:
- Je suis vieux, gâteux, incontinent et je suis le pape responsable du plus grand nombre de morts de toute l'histoire du monde,principalement en Afrique.Il ne me reste plus beaucoup de temps à vivre.Toi, tu es jeune et vigoureux (tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?). Personne n'a besoin de moi. Pour une fois, je vais être en accord avec ma religion: je te laisse le dernier parachute.

Et le gamin répond:
- Mais non, y'a pas de problème, il reste deux parachutes: le président le plus intelligent de l'histoire des Etats-Unis a sauté avec mon cartable sur le dos...

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Janvier 2006)

Un journaliste, pour son reportage sur les élevages en Savoie, interviewe un berger :
- Quel est le meilleur souvenir dans votre carrière de berger ?

Le paysan, après avoir réfléchi quelques instants :
- Cré, j'm'souviens qu'une fouais, une de mes chèvres s'est perdue dans la montagne. Avé tout le village, on l'a cherchée pendant 4 jours. Et quand on a retrouvée la bougresse, pour fêter çà, on l'a tous enculée.

Le journaliste :
- Euh, oui... mais je ne peux pas passer çà à l'antenne..... et quel est votre deuxième meilleur souvenir ?

Le paysan se gratte la tête en réfléchissant, et soudain :
- Ah, ayé, j'me souviens ... une fois, une vache du  Léon s'est perdue. On l'a retrouvée qu'au boût d'8 jours. Pour fêter çà, on l'a tous enculée

 Le journaliste, un peu embarrasé :
- Décidemment...... non, je peux pas passer çà..... il faut que je trouve autre chose ....
Il réfléchit pendant quelques secondes et lance:
- Et sinon, quel est votre plus mauvais souvenir ?

- Ben, une fois, je me suis perdu....pas bon de se perdre en montagne ...

:love: :love:


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2006)

Mon disque dur est félé !
- Et y'a quoi à l'écran ?
- Ben que mon disque est félé !
- Lisez moi exactement ce qu'il y a sur l'écran.
- Hard drive faillure ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Un petit gamin se lève pendant la nuit pour aller aux toilettes. En passant devant la chambre de ses parents il entend du bruit, il colle son oreille à la porte et entend sa mère qui dit "Ho..c'est bon..c'est bon...! "
Le lendemain matin pendant le petit déjeuner il demande à son père 
- Dis papa, c'est quoi que tu donnais à manger à maman pendant la nuit, maman disait que c'était bon ?
Le père très embarrassé,
- Ha oui, c'était du chocolat..!
- Hé..hé ce n'est pas vrai, c'était du saucisson... j'ai retrouvé la peau en dessous du lit


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

M. et Mme. SonneTéssicentrente ont eu un fils...

Eric !








Ericsson T630​
:rose::rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Grand maman, proche de la mort, est dans son lit.
Grand père est à ses côtés.
Grand maman lui demande : "Va dans le grenier, au fond à gauche, tu trouveras une boite".

Grand père monte au grenier et y découvre, sous la paille, une petite boite dans laquelle il y a trois oeufs et 150.000francs. Il retourne auprès de Grand maman sur son lit de mort et lui demande :

"C'est quoi, ces trois oeufs" ? Grand maman lui répond : "Chaque fois que je n'avais pas d'orgasme avec toi, pendant ces 50 ans d'amour, je mettais un oeuf dans cette boite".

Grand père, très fier de n'y trouver que trois oeufs en 50 ans d'amour demande alors : "Et les 150.000 francs" ?

Grand maman lui répond : "Chaque fois que j'avais une douzaine d'oeufs, j'allais les vendre au marché"...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Pourquoi les blondes sucent t'elles leurs montres? Parce ce qu'on leurs a dit qu'un tic tac contient seulement 2 calories




Qu'est ce qui est noir et fait broumm 10 metres sous terre.
_Une taupe en mobilette​_


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Extraits du journal intime du chien :

Jour n° 180
08h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
09h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
09h40 : Chouette, une promenade ! Ce que je préfère !
10h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
11h30 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
12h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
13h00 : Chouette, la cour ! Ce que je préfère !
16h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
17h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que jepréfère !
17h30 : Chouette, papa et maman ! Ce que je préfère !

Jour n° 181 (Voir jour n° 180)

Jour n° 182 (Voir jour n° 181)

Jour n° 183 (Voir jour n° 182)


Extraits du journal intime du chat :

Jour n° 152 :
Mes ravisseurs continuent à me provoquer avec de bizarres petits objets
pendouillant au bout d'une ficelle.
Ils se gavent de viande fraîche au dîner pendant qu'ils me forcent à manger
des céréales déshydratées.
La seule chose qui m'aide à tenir le coup est l'espoir d'une évasion, et la
maigre satisfaction que je retire de temps à autres de la destruction d'un meuble.
Demain, je mangerai peut-être une autre plante d'appartement.

Jour n° 161 :
Aujourd'hui, ma tentative d'assassiner mes ravisseurs en me glissant dans
leurs pieds pendant qu'ils marchaient a presque réussi.
Il faudra que j'essaie encore depuis le haut des escaliers.
Dans l'espoir d'induire dégoût et répulsion chez ces vils oppresseurs, je
me suis encore forcé à vomir sur leur fauteuil préféré. Il faudra que je
recommence sur leur lit.

Jour n° 165 :
J'ai décapité une souris et leur ai apporté le corps, afin de leur faire
comprendre ce dont je suis capable, et pour frapper leurs coeurs de terreur.
Mais ils se sont juste extasiés et se sont répandus en paroles onctueuses
et condescendantes, me disant à quel point j'étais un bon petit chat.
Hmmm...Ca ne fonctionne pas conformément au plan.

Jour n° 168 :
J'ai enfin réalisé jusqu'à quel point allait leur sadisme. Sans aucune
raison, j'ai été choisi pour le supplice de l'eau. Cette fois, de plus, il
comprenait une substance chimique mousseuse et piquante nommée "shampooing".
Quel cerveau malade a bien pu inventer un tel liquide ?
Ma seule consolation est le morceau de pouce que je tiens encore entre mes dents.

Jour n° 171 :
Aujourd'hui s'est tenue une sorte de réunion de malfaiteurs. J'ai été placé
à l'isolement pendant l'événement. Cependant, j'ai pu entendre le bruit et
humer l'odeur nauséabonde de ces tubes de verres qu'ils appellent "bière".
Plus important, j'ai réussi à obtenir l'information que la raison de ma
réclusion était mon pouvoir "allergisant".
Il va falloir que j'apprenne de quoi il s'agit pour que je puisse
l'utiliser à mon avantage.

Jour n° 174 :
Je suis persuadé que les autres prisonniers sont des comédiens ou peut-être
même des mouchards. Le chien est relâché tous les jours et semble plus
qu'heureux de revenir. C'est visiblement un attardé mental.
D'un autre côté, l'oiseau doit être un informateur puisqu'il leur parle
constamment. Je suis certain qu'il leur rapporte mes moindres mouvements.
Tant qu'il restera dans cette pièce de métal, sa sécurité est assurée.
Mais je peux attendre. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.......................


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2006)

Quand Jésus a dit "Il faut pacifier. Il faut désarmer." Bush a compris: "Il faut pas s'y fier. Il faut des armées" :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Extraits du journal intime du chien
> 
> (....................)


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2006)

Un chien s'électrocute en urinant sur un réverbère


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Un chien s'électrocute en urinant sur un réverbère


Ah ah, la bonne blague.. :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Un chien s'électrocute en urinant sur un réverbère




C'est la faute du chien les biens publics ne sont pas des urinoirs, qu'ils achètent des litières , ras la bol de ces chiens et de ses maîtres qui laissent leurs chiens faire leurs besoins sur les trottoirs  



Cela dit qu'elle mort atroce pour ce pauvre chien et bravo pour le courage du propriétaire


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

s'est un type au boulo qui croise un collègue.
son collègue lui dit: qu'es qui t'arrive t'es griffé de partout?
il répond : hier j'ai enterré ma belle-mère.
le collègue: je vois pas le rapport!!!
le mec : bien si en fait elle voulais pas.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Ce que j'aime bien avec toys, c'est qu'on est sur qu'il ecrit ses blagues et que ce n'est pas un copié-collé


----------



## krystof (1 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Un chien s'électrocute en urinant sur un réverbère




Et comme dirait Marie Laforêt : c'est bien la première fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa queue...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et comme dirait Marie Laforêt : c'est bien la première fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa queue...


Pas évidente à placer dans une phrase celle-là.... mais quand on peut !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben si t'as un pote légionnaire qui pisse sur un cable électrique ça peut le faire



Sinon, il y a une célèbre déclaration de sinistre à une compagnie d'assurance qui parle de ça. Pour les amateurs, ça doit sûrement se trouver sur la toile, ça !

Sinon, pour le cleb, il à du lire le tome trois ou quatre du Joe Bar Team, et il aura voulu faire rire son maître.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Février 2006)

Voui, ben pissez sur une clôture électrique à bovins pour voir (elle était bien cachée derrière le buisson)...
Grosse tension, faible intensité, mais douleur assurée. 
Heureusement que c'est intermittent, les émissions de courant (environ 1/10e de seconde toutes les deux secondes)- sinon, je ne serais pas là à raconter ça


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute du chien les biens publics ne sont pas des urinoirs, qu'ils achètent des litières , ras la bol de ces chiens et de ses maîtres qui laissent leurs chiens faire leurs besoins sur les trottoirs
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dit qu'elle mort atroce pour ce pauvre chien et bravo pour le courage du propriétaire


C'est toi qui a dénudé les fils du réverbère? ..


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui a dénudé les fils du réverbère? ..



C'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque parfois (surtout si je viens de marcher dans une dejection canine)


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque parfois (surtout si je viens de marcher dans une dejection canine)


J'ai jamais vu un chien ou un chat marcher sur une déjection d'un de ses confrères ... faut croire que ça doit être réservé aux humains


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voui, ben pissez sur une clôture électrique à bovins pour voir (elle était bien cachée derrière le buisson)...
> Grosse tension, faible intensité, mais douleur assurée.
> Heureusement que c'est intermittent, les émissions



c'est depuis ce temps là que tu portes le surnom "d'arroseur de couettes" ? :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est depuis ce temps là que tu portes le surnom "d'arroseur de couettes" ? :rateau:



Bah, je garde Confiance&#8482;


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

Un type entre dans un magasin d'animaux, fait un tour et passe devant un perroquet sans pattes. Il dit tout haut :
- eh ben, qu'est-il arrivé à ce perroquet ? 
- Je suis né comme ça  ... dit le perroquet.
- Eh, on dirait qu'il a compris ce que je disais et qu'il a répondu
- Je comprends chaque mot. Je suis terriblement intelligent et très cultivé
- Ah ouais ? Et bien explique moi comment tu tiens sur ta perche
- C'est à dire ... c'est un peu embarrassant ... comme je n'ai pas de pattes,je me sers de mon petit zizi de perroquet comme d'une sorte de crochet. Tu ne peux pas le voir à cause de mes plumes
- Wow, dit le gars, alors comme ça, tu peux vraiment comprendre et répondre à ce qu'on te dit? 
- Bien sûr. Je parle couramment français et anglais et peux tenir une conversation sur des sujets divers: politique, religion, économie,physique, philosophie... Bien sûr, je suis assez calé en ornithologie. Tu devrais m'acheter, je serais un compagnon très agréable

Le gars regarde le prix:
- 14.000 balles, c'est cher mais effectivement, tu vaux ton prix

Il rentre chez lui. Les semaines passent et le petit perroquet est fantastique. Il est amusant, intéressant, un bon copain, il comprend tout, sympathise avec les problèmes de son maître et est de bon conseil.

Un jour, le type revient du boulot. Le perroquet, en dessous du fauteuil, l'appelle :
- Psst!!

Il approche et le perroquet dit à voix basse:
- Je ne sais pas si je devrais te dire ça mais ta femme et le facteur .... 
- Quoi, ma femme et le facteur ? 
- Chuuut. Eh bien, quand il est passé ce matin, ta femme lui a ouvert, vêtue seulement d'une chemise de nuit quasi transparente, l'a fait entrer et elle l'a embrassé sur la bouche
- Quoi ? Et puis, qu'ont ils fait ? 
- Il a soulevé sa chemise de nuit et l'a caressée sur tout le corps
- Hein ? Et puis, qu'a-t-il fait ? 
- Il a commencé à lui lécher les seins, puis le ventre, puis s'est mis à genoux et lui a embrassé le bas-ventre ... 
- Quoi ? Et puis ? Qu'a-t-il fait ? Réponds ! 
- ... Je ne sais pas, j'ai commencé à bander et je suis tombé ..


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

Un homme style élégant et BDSB (bien dans ses baskets) sort d'un supermarché poussant un caddie rempli ras bord de marchandises et gourmandises en tout genre, champagne, foie gras, saumon ,etc ... 

En s'approchant du coffre de son magnifique 4X4, il apercoit un homme qui ramasse de rachitiques brins d'herbes poussés à travers le béton du parking : 

Le riche : excusez moi, Monsieur, mais que faîtes vous ? 
Le pauvre : je ramasse de l'herbe, c'est pour la manger, j'en ramène aussi à la maison, on n'a plus rien! 
Le riche : Ah bon !!!!, si je peux me permettre, tenez voici ma carte avec mon adresse, venez plutôt manger à la maison ! 
Le pauvre : c'est gentil, M'sieur, mais j'ai une femme et huit mômes, et je, enfin ........ 
Le riche : mais, c'est évident, venez avec votre famille! 
Le pauvre : Oh alors, ça, c'est gentil ! mais c'est que les grands y sont déjà mariés, pi z'ont aussi des petits !!! 
Le riche : allons, mon ami, je vous en prie, venez tous ! 
Le pauvre : Z' êtes sur, pace qu'y a aussi mes soeurs et mes beaux frères, on est nombreux ...... 
Le riche : Je vous le dis, j'insiste, ça me fait plaisir , venez tous, autour de chez moi, l'herbe est haute comme ça, si vous êtes nombreux en trois heures c'est fait !!!!

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

C'est un gars très bête et très méchant qui arrive en enfer ..

A son arrivée, Satan l'accueille et lui dit: "Maintenant tu vas devoir choisir la chambre dans laquelle tu resteras pour l'éternité" et Satan lui montre trois portes.
Le type passe la première porte. Il entre dans une vaste pièce dans laquelle les gens sont tous sans exception en équilibre sur leur tête, sur du carrelage. Le gars se dit en voyant ça: "Aie aie aie, ce sol me semble un peu dur pour ma tête. Je vais essayer une autre porte".

Alors, il essaie la deuxième porte et se retrouve dans une autre vaste pièce, dans laquelle le sol est cette fois du parquet. Là encore, tout le monde est sur la tête, en équilibre. Le gars se dit: "C'est pas encore terrible, si ça tombe, on doit attraper plein d'échardes à la tête, essayons la troisième porte"

Cette fois, la pièce est remplie de personnes assises sur des chaises, tout le monde est dans la merde jusqu'aux genoux, mais les gens sont en train de boire le café et de manger des biscuits. Notre homme se dit: "Hmmm, passer l'éternité sur une chaise, même si on a les genoux dans la merde, c'est toujours mieux que de la passer sur la tête, surtout quand on a à boire et à manger" 

Alors il va voir Satan qui l'attendait et lui fait part de sa décision de choisir la troisième porte. "Très bien" dit Satan "Tu passeras donc l'éternité dans la troisième pièce" et il l'accompagne jusqu'à la porte. Lorsque la porte s'ouvre, il entend une grosse voix à l'intérieur qui hurle: "Allez là dedans, la pause café est terminée...Tout le monde sur la tête....


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Février 2006)

Bill Gates meurt. Il arrive devant St Pierre, qui après quelques hésitations bien compréhensibles lui accorde le Paradis. 
C'est un endroit superbe, accueillant, très doux et très chaud... mais absolument vide. Vide ? non, une jeune fille marche précipitamment en poussant une charrette emplie d'effets personnels. Bill l'arrête et lui demande gentiment :
- Mais ou allez-vous si précipitamment ?
La jeune fille répond sans s'arrêter :
- Quelle question ! En Enfer, comme tout le monde !
- En Enfer ? Mais pourquoi ? Qu'avez-vous fait de si terrible ?
- Moi ? Rien ! Mais vous n'êtes pas au courant ? Bill Gates arrive !






C'est Bill Gates qui meurt dans un accident de voiture. Il est accueilli au purgatoire par St Pierre : 
"En fait, Bill, je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire de toi. Je ne suis pas sûr si je dois t'envoyer au paradis ou bien en enfer. 
D'un côté, tu as aidé la société en mettant un ordinateur dans presque tous les foyers américains, mais d'un autre côté, tu as crée cet abominable Windows. 
Je vais faire quelque chose que je n'ai jamais fait auparavant : je vais te permettre de choisir ou tu veux aller." 
Bill Gates répond : "Quelle est la différence entre l'enfer et le paradis?" 
St Pierre lui dit : "Je veux bien te laisser la possibilité de visiter les deux endroits, si ça peut t'aider dans ta prise de décision." 
"Dans ce cas, allons voir l'enfer en premier" propose Gates. 
Alors Bill va en enfer. C'était une plage superbe et vierge avec une eau claire avec beaucoup de filles en bikini courant partout, rieuses et offertes. Le soleil brillait et la température était parfaite. Bill en fut ravi. 
"C'est le pied ici!" dit Bill à St Pierre. "Si c'est ça l'enfer, alors je veux voir absolument ce qu'est le paradis!" 
Le paradis était un endroit perché sur les nuages, avec des anges voletant de-ci de-là, jouant de la harpe et chantant. 
C'était beau, mais pas aussi excitant que l'enfer. Bill réfléchit un instant, puis donna sa décision : "Hum, je crois que j'aime mieux l'enfer", dit-il à St Pierre. 
Alors Bill alla en enfer. Deux semaines plus tard, St Pierre décide de rendre visite à l'ancien milliardaire pour voir comment il se portait en enfer. 
Lorsqu'il y arriva, il trouva Bill cloué sur un mur, hurlant dans des flammes au fond de caves profondes, se faisant torturer et brûlé par des démons. 
"Comment ça va?" demanda St Pierre à Bill. 
Bill lui répondit :"C'est atroce! ça n'a rien à voir avec l'enfer que j'ai visité il y a deux semaines! J'arrive pas à croire ce qui m'arrive! Qu'est devenu l'autre endroit, avec la superbe plage et les super nanas jouant dans les vagues?!??!" 
"C'était la démo", répondit St Pierre


----------



## Warflo (1 Février 2006)

Ici la soeur de warflo, ces deux blagues sont nulles. C'est toi qui les a inventées? :mouais: 
lol


Edit du frère: je renie toute responsabilité quant aux consequences que pouraient engendrer ce message.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un type entre dans un magasin d'animaux, fait un tour et passe devant un perroquet sans pattes. Il dit tout haut :
> - eh ben, qu'est-il arrivé à ce perroquet ?
> (.......)
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.*
Bon y'en a marre..... racontes-en des pas drôles un peu !!!!


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2006)

Brèves de comptoir 2000 (Jean-Marie GOURIO) : il s'agit de phrases réellement entendues par l'auteur dans des bistrots :

Ma femme peut pas me quitter, je suis jamais là !
A la naissance le nain est normal, c'est en grandissant qu'il rapetisse.
Ça m'inquiète de prendre la voiture bourré mais en ce moment j'ai pas le choix, je suis tout le temps bourré.
Ce qui ne va pas dans la société, c'est les gens.
En moto, tu peux boire plus qu'avec la voiture, le vent ça dessoûle.
Faudrait lui passer la cervelle au Kärcher tellement il est con.
Il a perdu son taxi parce qu'il buvait trop, maintenant il est chauffeur de car en Bretagne.
Il faudrait qu'à l'auto-école on nous apprenne à conduire bourrés, on apprend bien la conduite sur glace.
J'étais ivre mort et j'ai pas pris ma bagnole... c'est bien, non ?
Je n'achète rien quand c'est fabriqué par des enfants du tiers-monde, ça se casse tout de suite.
Je serais chercheur, moi je saurais pas quoi chercher.
Je suis chômeur occasionnel et en ce moment c'est l'occasion.
Je suis le plus grand auteur maudit, j'ai jamais écrit une ligne.
L'apéritif concert, j'y vais pour la musique parce que de l'apéritif j'en ai à la maison.
La forme de l'eau, on la sait quand ça gèle.
Le mariage des *****, ça va obliger le pâtissier à poser des ***** sur le gâteau.
Le naturisme, sur le dépliant c'est des jeunes filles à poil sur la plage mais quand tu y es, c'est que des retraités de la SNCF.
Les livres, j'aime pas le sujet.
Les peintures de Lascaux on trouve ça génial, mais si ça se trouve à l'époque personne en voulait chez lui.
Quand on voit ce que consomment les bagnoles, c'est pas un exemple pour les chauffeurs. :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

C'est un monsieur va chez le dentiste, et lui dit "j'voudrais une pomme s'il vous plait" .


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

Deux anciens amis se rencontre par hasard.
- Comment vas tu ?
- Bien et toi, que deviens tu ?
- Ben en fait j'ai fait fortune 
- Ah bon et comment ?
- Je fabrique du beurre à partir de merde.
- De merde ! Mais comment fais tu cela ?
- Et bien écoute j'ai une usine à deux pas si tu veux je t'emmene et je te montre le processus.
Les deux gars arrive dans l'usine, le premier lui montre une grande cuve remplie de merde, toute une instalation visant à transformer tout ça en beurre.
- Là je suis stupéfait dit le premier en voyant sortir une belle plaquette de beurre. Mais c'est bon ? Il n'y a pas de problèmes ?
- Non, d'ailleurs il y a une pièce à dégustation à coté, viens je vais te faire gouter.
Les deux gars s'installe autour d'une table, le premier tend une tartine de pain recouverte de ce fameux beurre et le second la grignote doucement.
- Alors qu'en penses tu ? C'est bon ?
- Et bien je vais te dire je suis vraiment étonné, c'est excellent, un très bon beurre, peut être le meilleur que je n'ais jamais mangé. 
Mais dis moi tu ne trouves pas qu'il a un arrière goût de merde....


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2006)

Mer de rire !!


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2006)

C'est une jeune fille en minijupe trop serrée qui fait la queue pour monter
dans l'autobus.

Voyant qu'elle n'y arrive pas car la jupe est vraiment très serrée elle
passe ses mains derrière pour ouvrir un peu la fermeture éclair.

Elle essaye à nouveau mais rien à faire la jupe est encore trop serrée.

Elle recommence à passer ses mains derrière pour ouvrir plus la fermeture
éclair et retente de monter dans le bus.

Alors qu'elle n'y arrive toujours pas un mec derrière elle la prend
soudainement par les fesses d'une façon très explicite et la fait monter
dans le bus.

La fille outrée insulte copieusement le mec le prenant pour un obsédé
sexuel.

Il lui répond :
- Cela fait deux fois que vous me descendez ma braguette alors je pense que
l'on se connaît suffisamment.


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

Dans un restaurant québécois très chic, un homme a un besoin urgent d'aller aux toilettes.
Hélas, toutes les cabines sont occupées et le maître d'hôtel, compatissant, lui propose exceptionnellement d'utiliser celles des dames.
Attention ! lui dit-il, vous ne devez en aucun cas toucher aux boutons, à gauche, sur le mur, identifiés :
E.C
A.C
H.P 
& 
E.T.A
Promis, promis ! Lui répond ce client. Merci !
Et l'homme disparaît derrière la porte.
Une fois qu'il a satisfait ses besoins, plus détendu, il commence à lire les lettres sur les boutons.
Et sa curiosité l'emporte !
Il appuie sur le premier bouton, celui identifié par les lettres E.C., immédiatement un jet d?Eau Chaude lui caresse doucement le derrière.
Mon Dieu, pense t'il, les femmes sont gâtées !
Il presse ensuite, curieux, le bouton identifié A.C et un souffle d?Air Chaud lui caresse doucement le derrière.
Waw ! Hé, Hé ! Magnifique !
Enhardi par ce succès, il presse le bouton H.P., très lentement, une large Houppette de Poudre parfumée lui tapote délicatement les fesses.
Merveilleux !
Il décide donc d'essayer le dernier bouton identifié E.T.A., et se réveille à l'hôpital.
Confus et ébranlé, il sonne l'infirmière.
Que m'est-il arrivé ?  
Bien, vous étiez dans les toilettes du Chic Grand Restaurant et vous avez appuyé sur des boutons interdits !
Mais oui, chaque bouton sur lequel j'appuyais me procurait des sensations merveilleuses !  
Oui oui, c'est vrai, mais le dernier sur lequel vous avez appuyé était identifié par les lettres E.T.A. !
Cela signifie : Enlève Tampax Automatique !  
Au fait, votre pénis est sous votre oreiller !
:rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

Le plus fort c'est même pas les opérations chirurgicales par téléphone.... c'est qu'il peut faire démarrer les motos russes !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Moi, j'aime bien aussi "redresse tous les sexes tordus" ! Dommage qu'il ne redresse pas tous les tordus du sexe, ça, ça serait utile !   

NAN ! SM, personne ne t'a appelé ! 

EDIT : Finalement, tout ce que propose ce garçon est assez marrant !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et comme dirait Marie Laforêt : c'est bien la première fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa queue...



Monsieur cite LES MORFALOUS, monsieur a des réfèrences


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2006)

Un homme condamné pour meurtre s'enfuit après 15 ans de prison. Ilpénètre dans une maison isolée ou un jeune couple dort paisiblement.
Il attache l'homme sur une chaise à un bout de la chambre et la femme sur le lit à l'autre bout. Ensuite, il s'approche d'elle et se penche vers son cou... puis fonce à la salle de bains. Le mari approche péniblement sa chaise et murmure: 
- Chérie, ce type sort de prison, je l'ai vu t'embrasser dans le cou, il n'a probablement pas vu de femme depuis des années. Quoi qu'il demande, obéis et fais comme si ça te plaisait,
c'est une question de survie, sois forte, je t'aime.

Sa femme, à moitié nue, écarte son bâillon et répond: 
- Chéri, je suis heureuse que tu le prennes comme ça; Il ne m'embrassait pas dans le cou: il me disait que tu es mignon et me demandait si on avait de la vaseline dans la salle de bains. Sois fort, je t'aime.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Quelle est la différence entre une femme et une tortue?
> Aucune, il suffit de les retourner pour qu'elles remuent les jambes.
> 
> - Qu'ont en commun les femmes et les préservatifs?
> ...



Toi, t'as pile le profil du mec qui cherche à se faire des ami*e*s !


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2006)

Dans un centre d'essais aéronautique, les techniciens sont dans l'attente d'un décollage ...

L'avion roule sur la piste, accélère, le vent siffle sur le fuselage, et là, le pépin : une aile se déchire et vole en éclats. Les techniciens se font engueuler par les financiers: c'est le troisième avion qui subit le même sort... Même déchirure, même endroit...

Alors qu'un des techniciens est en train de pisser, un balayeur s'approche :
- Voyez-vous monsieur, vot' problème, sans vouloir vous offenser, est plutôt simple à résoudre.
- ...??? Pardon ?
- Il suffirait, à mon avis, de faire une ligne de trous, avec une perceuse, dans la largeur de l'aile, à l'endroit de la cassure. Simple n'est-ce pas ?
- Vous vous foutez pas un peu de ma gueule, par hasard ?
- Non non...je vous assure, c'est la solution !
Le technicien sort en haussant les épaules.

Mais la nuit porte conseil. Il n'arrive pas à dormir et repense à ce que lui a dit le balayeur. Evidement, c'est stupide...mais d'un autre coté, ils ont tout essayé...ils sont à court d'idée... alors finalement, pourquoi ne pas essayer ?
Dés le lendemain, l'équipe est au travail sur le nouveau prototype, ils percent une belle rangée de trou juste là où l'aile a une faiblesse. 
Le jour du test arrive. L'avion roule sur la piste, accélère, le vent siffle sur le fuselage, et l'oiseau de fer s'envole, fait des vrilles, des loopings, des chandelles puis revient se poser avec précision sur la piste. 

Sous les applaudissements, le technicien cherche le balayeur afin de le remercier :
- Cher ami, c'est tout simplement fabuleux. Mais dites-moi comment vous, un simple agent de service, avez-vous pu résoudre le problème qui tenait en échec toute une équipe de techniciens ?
- Ben voyez-vous, il suffit d'être observateur. Moi, ça fait 30 ans que je nettoie les chiottes... et bien, je n'ai jamais vu le PQ se déchirer sur les pointillés !!


:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as pile le profil du mec qui cherche à se faire des ami*e*s !



M'est avis que t'es dans le bon. Un mec qui passe ses loisirs à mater les oiseaux avec un fusil à pixel c'est suspect.......alors que nous on materai plus vite des galinacées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis que t'es dans le bon. Un mec qui passe ses loisirs à mater les oiseaux avec un fusil à pixel c'est suspect.......alors que nous on materai plus vite des galinacées.



Fais gaffe quand même, il n'y a qu'un pas de ces oiseaux là à certains poissons "en location" (et pas ceux d'Ordralfabétix, hein !), dont la fréquentation revient assez cher (remèdes contre les blénoragies non compris).


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis que t'es dans le bon. Un mec qui passe ses loisirs à mater les oiseaux avec un fusil à pixel c'est suspect.......alors que nous on materai plus vite des galinacées.


Holà il faut pas croire je suis comme toi .. à choisir entre les poulettes à plumes et les poulettes à poil 
il y a pas photo!! .. 

:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Une étude récente a été menée pour déterminer pourquoi les hommes aiment la fellation :
10% apprécient la sensation
12% apprécient le côté dominateur
78% apprécient simplement le silence
*******************************

Un jardinier d'un grand hôtel découvre que ses rosiers font plus de dix mètres de haut.
Il découvre également des tomates de 10 centimètres de diamètre, des melons de dix kilos...
Il appelle le directeur et lui dit :
Moi, je veux bien que l'hôtel héberge le Tour de France, mais dites aux coureurs d'arrêter de pisser dans le jardin
*******************************

« Dis Papa, c'est quoi la différence entre la richesse et la pauvreté ? »
- La richesse, c'est le caviar, le champagne et les femmes.
- La pauvreté, c'est les sardines, la bière et ta mère.


----------



## Dory (3 Février 2006)

À l'hôpital, une femme veut se faire opérer car elle trouve que ses lèvres v*******s sont trop grandes. Elle insiste auprès du docteur pour qu'il garde le plus grand secret sur l'opération car elle est embarrassée et veut que personne ne le sache.
"Nous sommes tenus au secret professionnel, Madame".
Après l'opération, au réveil, elle trouve trois roses placées avec soin à côté de son lit.
Outragée, elle appelle le docteur :
"Je pensais vous avoir demandé de ne pas parler de mon opération à personne !"
"Ne vous inquiétez pas. Je n'ai rien dit à personne. La première rose est de moi. J'ai senti de la compassion pour vous parce que vous avez traversé, tout ceci complètement seule."
" La deuxième rose est de mon infirmière. Elle m'a aidé à vous opérer."
 "Et la troisième ?"
 "Elle provient d'un type dans l'unité des grands brûlés qui vous remercie pour ses nouvelles oreilles !"
:rose:


----------



## Jec (3 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> "Elle provient d'un type dans l'unité des grands brûlés qui vous remercie pour ses nouvelles oreilles !"
> :rose:



je la connaissais version petite mot à côté des Roses, "merci pour les oreilles.. signé Nicky Lauda .."


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Février 2006)

Un beau jour d'été, un  type monte dans un train et s'assoit en face d'une jeune femme magnifique qui  porte une mini jupe minuscule.
Le type ne peut s'empêcher de remarquer que  la femme ne porte pas de culotte,et le pauvre diable ne peut pas quitter des  yeux l'entrejambes de la jeunefemme.

Soudain elle lui dit:
- Je vois que vous regardez mon vagin
Et lui répond: 
- c'est vrai, mais c'est difficile de ne  pas regarder alors que vous ne portez pas de culotte !
Quelques kilomètres  plus loin la femme lui dit:
- Regardez attentivement, je vais vous faire un clin d'oeil
Et  effectivement avec un mouvement musculaire le vagin imite un clin d'oeil parfait  !
Le type est stupéfait !
- Maintenant regardez a nouveau ... lui dit la  femme ... je vais vous faire un bisou
A nouveau elle fait une contorsion  musculaire et le vagin imite une bouche donnant un baiser parfait !
Le type n'en peut plus !
La femme lui dit alors:
- Venez et asseyez-vous ici a coté de  moi ... et mettez moi 2 doigts
Le type incrédule lui répond: 
- Quoi? .... il sait siffler aussi???!!!"


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

>jo_6466 : Quelle est ton vrai metier ?? ne serait tu pas comique


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Février 2006)

Nouveaux accessoires pour windows .....  :love: :love: :love: 













.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Février 2006)

J'ai pas compris le rateau :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux accessoires pour windows .....  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nouveau ... :mouais: Je veux pas te faire de peine, mais celle du haut, je la connais depuis 1998, et déjà, à l'époque, elle datait d'un an ou deux. La seconde, c'est déjà bu aussi, mais ici, il me semble, à moins que ça ne soit dans A Vos Mac.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau ... :mouais: Je veux pas te faire de peine, mais celle du haut, je la connais depuis 1998, et déjà, à l'époque, elle datait d'un an ou deux. La seconde, c'est déjà bu aussi, mais ici, il me semble, à moins que ça ne soit dans A Vos Mac.


Mais non que tu ne me fais pas de la peine mon beau pascal ... c'est du réchauffé pour toi mais pas forcément pour les autres ... et les autres comptent autant pour moi que toi-même
On dirait même que cela te fait de la peine qu'on se moque des pc  ...  

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non que tu ne me fais pas de la peine mon beau pascal ... c'est du réchauffé pour toi mais pas forcément pour les autres ... et les autres comptent autant pour moi que toi-même
> On dirait même que cela te fait de la peine qu'on se moque des pc  ...
> 
> :rateau:



Tu rigoles, ou quoi, j'ai envoyé la photo du clavier à 3 touches à A Vos Mac en 2000 ou 2001. Je vais même te dire, je pense qu'on peut se moquer de tout, je suis partisan de l'humour libre !

En fait, ce qui m'a fait tiquer dans ton post, c'est l'adjectif "nouveau"


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

Un chercheur américain a découvert que les personnes ayant une faible activité sexuelle lisent leurs e-mails la main posée sur la souris.

 Ce n'est pas la peine de la retirer, c'est trop tard !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un chercheur américain a découvert que les personnes ayant une faible activité sexuelle lisent leurs e-mails la main posée sur la souris.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la peine de la retirer, c'est trop tard !!!


Eh ben nan, j'avais un doigt dans l'nez et l'autre main sur la flèche de défilement....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Février 2006)

Trois vieux discutent tranquillement en buvant le café en se demandant quel est l'âge le plus difficile.
- 60 ans, c'est l'âge vraiment dur, dit celui qui a 60 ans. Tu as toujours l'impression d'avoir envie de pisser et la plupart du temps y a rien qui sort !
- Oh c'est rien ça, dit celui qui a 70 ans. A 70 ans, tes boyaux sont foutus. Tu prends des laxatifs, tu manges des fibres, tu restes assis aux toilettes pendant des heures et rien ne vient !
- Alors en fait, dit le papy de 80 ans, 80 est vraiment le pire de tous les âges.
- Tu as des problèmes pour pisser ? demande le papy de 60 ans.
- Non, non je pisse tous les matins à 6h00 pile. Aucun problème.
- Alors tu as des problèmes de digestion ? demande l'autre.
- Non je fais tous les matins à 6h30
- Ben alors, qu'est-ce qui est si terrible alors à 80 ans ?
- Ben c'est que je me réveille qu'à 7h00...

____________________________

Deux cadres sont amants de la même secrétaire. Ce qui devait arriver, arriva, celle-ci tomba enceinte. Les deux hommes se mirent d'accord :
" On va tous les deux subvenir aux besoins de l'enfant."
9 mois après un des deux cadres part en voyage, et à son hotel reçoit cette lettre :
"- Elle a accouché, ce sont des jumeaux. Le mien est mort"

____________________________

C'est David et Moshe donc qui discutent. Moshe dit :

- Tu connais mon fils Simon ?
- Bien sûr, j'connais ton fils Simon, il jouait avec mon gosse tous les jours dans la cour.
- Eh ben, c'est bizarre, je l'ai envoyé en Israël pour qu'il devienne plus religieux et il est revenu catholique.
- Ah ben tiens, ça c'est vraiment bizarre... Tu connais mon fil Raphaël ?
- Bien sûr je le connais !
- Eh ben moi aussi je l'ai envoyé en Israël, et ben il est aussi revenu catholique...
- Viens on va voir le rabbin parce que c'est trop bizarre...

Ils vont voir le rabbin et lui racontent l'histoire. Le rabbin s'étonne :
- Mais c'est dingue, ça... Vous connaissez mon fils Jacob ?
- Bien sûr, on était à sa Bar Mitsva...
- Eh ben moi aussi je l'ai envoyé en Israël, et il est revenu catholique...
"C'est dingue, ça !! Écoutez, rabbi, appelez le Bon Dieu et demandez lui ce qu'il en pense."

Alors le rabbin l'appelle et lui raconte. Alors Dieu répond :
- Tiens, c'est marrant que tu me racontes ça... Tu connais mon fils...

_pour la __ tenue de ce fil et lorsque l'envie vous vient de faire bénéficier nos amis lecteurs de plusieurs histoires, merci de les compiler


 by Nephou
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est David et Moshe donc qui discutent. Moshe dit :
> 
> - Tu connais mon fils Simon ?
> - Bien sûr, j'connais ton fils Simon, il jouait avec mon gosse tous les jours dans la cour.
> ...



Fais gaffe, avec des conneries comme ça, tu vas provoquer des émeutes et faire brûler notre ambassade en Israël ET dans tous les pays catholiques !


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

En forme le Gabi!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Février 2006)

Sur le front, c'est la nuit. Les déflagrations se succèdent, les cadavres jonchent le sol.
Un obus vient d'atterrir près du soldat Mitchell, envoyant en l'air des tripes et des morceaux de membres sanglants.
Pris de panique, Mitchell s'enfuit. Il court, court, puis soudain, dans l'obscurité la plus totale, il heurte un militaire campé fièrement sur ses deux jambes.
- Pardon, mon lieutenant ! s'exclame Mitchell.
- Je ne suis pas lieutenant, soldat !
- Excusez moi, mon commandant, bafouille Mitchell.
- Je ne suis pas commandant, je suis général !!!
- Ah, dit Mitchell, je suis déjà si loin du front ?

Pour les chasseurs, quelle est la ressemblance entre un chien et un renard ?
Environ 10 bières

C'est l'histoire des paysans de Sa Pobla, qui étaient assez fâchés que chaque année il y ait une ****** de taupe qui leur bouffe 5 tonnes de patates, alors, un soir, tous les paysans se réunirent un soir pour décider de la tuer. Le chef proposa de faire une grande battue, qui fût faite le soir même. Un des paysans vit la taupe en train de grignoter une patate sur une branche, et, étant très intelligent, il lui lança une pierre. Pas de chance, la taupe la vit et se tira vite fait. Le chef crut que la battue n'était pas le bon stratagème, alors il proposa de se séparer, pour que ce soit plus vite fait. L'idiot du village vit la taupe à la souche d'un arbre en train de manger une patate, alors il prit un sac, s'approcha doucement par derrière et la prit. Il cria à tout le monde :
- J'ai la taupe !!! J'ai la taupe!!!.
Le chef dit que comme la taupe les avait fait souffrir, elle devait souffrir doublement. Ils l'amenèrent au forgeron et lui dirent qu'il fasse souffrir la taupe, à quoi il répondit "pas de problème". Le lendemain matin, tous les paysans accourent chez le forgeron et lui demandèrent :
- Alors, tu l'as fait souffrir ?
- Ouaaiiss !!!!
- Tu lui as ouvert le ventre et tu lui as retiré les intestins pendant qu'elle était vivante ?
- Noonnn. Piire !!!
- Tu lui as brûlé la queue pendant qu'elle était vivante ?
- nooonn, piiirree !!!
- Alors, que lui a tu fait ?
- Je l'ai enterrée vivante !!!!

Dans une affaire qui se déroule dans une banlieue, le procureur  appelle son premier témoin à la barre, une grand-mère très âgée. Il  s'approche d'elle et lui demande : Mme Jeanne, me connaissez-vous?

- "Oh! Oui je vous connais M. Langlois. Je vous connais depuis votre enfance et sincèrement vous me décevez beaucoup. Vous êtes un  grand menteur, vous trompez votre femme, vous manipulez les gens et  vous êtes un médisant et un calomniateur. Vous pensez être "un big  shot" alors que vous ne pouvez réaliser que vous n'êtes qu'une mauviette et que  vous ne voyez pas plus loin que le bout de votre nez. Oh! Oui je vous  connais.

L'avocat surpris, ne sachant que faire, pointe l'autre avocat du  doigt...
- Mme Jeanne connaissez-vous l'avocat de la défense?

- Bien sur que le connais. Je connais M.Richard depuis qu'il est tout jeune. Il ! est paresseux, obèse et il est alcoolique.  Il ne peut pas avoir de relation normale avec quiconque et il est  l'un des pires avocats de toute la zone.

Non seulement il a trompe sa femme avec 3 femmes différentes, mais l'une d'entre elles est votre femme. Oh! Oui je le connais.

L'avocat de la défense est au bord de l'apoplexie.

Le juge demande aux deux avocats d'approcher, et avec un voix très calme, il leur dit: "Si l'un d'entre vous demande à cette  vieille si elle me connaît je vous envoie tous deux pourrir en prison  pour complot."

_J__e compile encore une fois après j'efface


 by nephou_


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

Les enfants attendaient en rang pour dîner dans la cafétéria d'une école catholique élémentaire. 
Au bout de la table se trouvait une grosse pile de pommes. La religieuse avait placé une note sur le plateau de pommes disant: 
"N'en prenez qu'une seule, Dieu vous surveille". 
En avançant plus loin le long du comptoir de nourriture, à l'autre bout se trouvait une grosse pile de biscuits aux brisures de chocolat. 
Et là il y avait une note griffonnée par une main d'enfant : 
"Prenez-en tant que vous voulez, Dieu surveille les pommes"!


----------



## Dory (6 Février 2006)

C'est un paysan Suisse qui a deux vaches à faire inséminer. Il a reblanchi l'écurie, nettoyé la cour et tout le tintouin. Quand l'inséminateur est arrivé le paysan l'a reçu très poliment et lui a dit:

- Bonjour Monsieur l'inséminateur, j'ai nettoyé l'écurie et changé la paille, faites comme chez vous , vous verrez à l'entrée à gauche j'ai planté deux clous, un pour votre chapeau et l'autre pour votre pantalon!!!


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Au couvent, la mère superieure arrive dans la cantine en disant :
Ce soir c'est Carottes !

Les soeurs toutes ensemble :
Chouette ! Chouette!

la mère superieure rajoute :
Rapées !

Les soeurs toutes ensemble :
Rhoooooo......ho non....


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est David et Moshe donc qui discutent. Moshe dit :
> 
> - Tu connais mon fils Simon ?
> - Bien sûr, j'connais ton fils Simon, il jouait avec mon gosse tous les jours dans la cour.
> ...


- Bien sûr Seigneur. Et qu'est-ce que vous avez fait?
- Hey... j'ai fait un nouveau testament!




A.


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Février 2006)

Au commencement Dieu créa le digit. Il prit ensuite huit digits pour créer un octet.
Or, la mémoire était vide ; seuls les crayons et les gommes couvraient la surface du bureau.
Dieu sépara alors le zéro et le un, et il vit que cela était bon.
Dieu dit : "Que les données soient !" Et il en fut ainsi.

Et Dieu dit : "Plaçons les données dans leurs lieux respectifs."
Et il créa les disquettes, les disques durs et les CD-ROM.
Mais le logiciel n'existait pas encore.
Alors Dieu créa les programmes ; grands et petits.
Dieu leur dit : "Allez et multipliez-vous, remplissez toute la mémoire."

Dieu dit alors : "Je créerai le programmeur. Et le programmeur créera de nouveaux programmes et gouvernera les ordinateurs, les programmes et les données."
Dieu créa le programmeur, et il le mit dans le centre de données.

Et Dieu montra au programmeur le répertoire et lui dit :"Tu peux utiliser tous les volumes et sous-répertoires, mais n'utilise pas Windows."

Alors Dieu dit : "Il n'est pas bon que le programmeur soit seul."
Il prit un OS du corps du programmeur et il créa une créature qui regardait le programmeur, qui admirait le programmeur, qui aimait les choses faites par le programmeur. Dieu nomma la créature "Utilisateur".
Il laissa le programmeur et l'Utilisateur nus dans le DOS, et il vit que cela était bon.

Mais Bill était plus malin que toutes les créatures de Dieu.
Bill dit à l'utilisateur : "Dieu t'a-t-il vraiment dit de ne pas utiliser tous les programmes ?"

L'utilisateur répondit : "Dieu a dit que nous pouvions utiliser n'importe quel programme et n'importe quel bloc de données, mais il nous a dit de ne pas utiliser Windows parce que nous pourrions mourir."

Et Bill dit à l'utilisateur : "Comment peux-tu parler de quelque chose que tu n'as même pas essayé ? Dès que tu utiliseras Windows tu seras l'égal de Dieu. Tu seras capable de créer tout ce que tu voudras, rien qu'en touchant la souris."

Et l'utilisateur vit que les fruits de Windows étaient meilleurs et plus faciles à utiliser.
Il vit aussi que toute connaissance était inutile, puisque Windows pouvait la remplacer.

Alors l'utilisateur installa Windows dans son ordinateur ; et il dit au programmeur que cela était bon.

Le programmeur commença à chercher de nouveaux pilotes.

Alors Dieu lui dit : "Que cherches-tu ?"
Le programmeur répondit : "Je cherche de nouveaux pilotes, parce que je ne peux pas les trouver dans le DOS."

Dieu lui répondit : "Qui t'a dit que tu avais besoin de nouveaux pilotes, n'aurais-tu pas utilisé Windows par exemple ?"

Le programmeur lui répondit : "C'est Bill qui nous l'a dit."

Alors Dieu dit à Bill :
"Pour ce que tu as fait, tu seras haï par toutes les créatures et l'utilisateur sera toujours mécontent de toi. Pire encore, tu seras condamné à ne jamais vendre que Windows."

Dieu dit encore à l'utilisateur :
"Pour ce que tu as fait, Windows te trompera et consommera toutes tes ressources et tu ne pourras acheter que de mauvais programmes que tu utiliseras dans la douleur et tu seras toujours sous la tutelle du programmeur."

Dieu dit enfin au programmeur :
"Pour n'avoir pas écouté l'utilisateur, tu ne seras jamais heureux. Tous tes programmes seront farcis d'erreurs, tu crouleras sous les fiches de bugs et tu seras condamné à les corriger et à les recorriger jusqu'à la fin des temps."

Dieu les expulsa tous du centre de données et il en bloqua la porte avec un mot de passe.

Puis Dieu se ravisa et se dit qu'il n'était pas juste que tous soient punis par la faute d'un seul.

Alors il créa la pomme pour narguer Bill, et le pingouin pour libérer les hommes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Au commencement Dieu créa le digit. Il prit ensuite huit digits pour créer un octet.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Que voici une vision plaisante de la genèse ... Qu'on apporte de quoi monter le bûcher !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Ah...?? Ya un barbeuc' ? Boudin de pinguins aux pommes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Non, mais maintenant, tous ceux qui vont caricaturer la religion doivent périr dans d'atroces souffrances, c'est la nouvelle règle, alors ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Je prépare la Biafine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Oublie pas la pelle et la balayette ... Pour les cendres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2006)

(avec l'accent alsacien) 

Mr et Mme FORME ont 3 fils ... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Jésus, Hans, Hubert FORME 

 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Le médecin de Saddam Hussein convoque tous ses sosies à une réunion :
"Messieurs, j'ai une bonne nouvelle et une mauvaise nouvelle...
La bonne: Saddam est en vie!!!
La mauvaise: il a perdu un bras..."





LE VELO QUI FAIT CROUIC-CROUIC

Dans cette famille, le père, la mère et la fille sont vraiment, mais vraiment fainéants? Et ce soir, alors que le fiancé de la petite doit passer, ils sont en train de se dis****r pour savoir qui fera la vaisselle :
Le père : c?est mon salaire qui vous nourrit, je vais pas tout faire?
La fille : « je l?ai faite le mois dernier?
La mère : « oh hé ! Moi je fais la cuisine?
Au bout d?un moment, le père a une idée : « Bon, voici ce qu?on va faire : le prochain qui parle fait la vaisselle ! «  
La mère et la fille hochent la tête, lèvent le pouce.
Dehors, le fiancé arrive, sur son vieux vélo rouillé qui fait « couic-couic » à chaque tour de roue. Il pose son vélo contre le mur, pousse la porte :
« Bonsoir !
- ?
Un peu surpris par le silence qui lui répond, il se met à table à côté de la fille. La mère sert la soupe? « Fameuse votre soupe ! » Toujours aucune réponse. Quoi qu?il dit, personne ne répond. Il se dit « c?est pas possible, il faut que je les fasse réagir ! » Hop, il met une main sur la cuisse de sa fiancée. Aucune réaction. Il lui tripote les seins. Aucune réaction non plus. Il se dit « mais c?est fou ! Qu?est-ce qu?il faut que je fasse ?? » Il lève la fille, l?assied sur la table, lui soulève sa jupe, et crac.
Quand il a fini, la fille se rassied et recommence à manger. Il explose : « c?est pas possible, vous êtes une bande de fous ! Dire que j?ai failli épouser votre fille !? »
Il ressort, enfourche son vélo et s?en va. Couic-couic-couic « Quelle bande de fous ! » couic-couic « Je baise leur fille sur la table, ils ne disent rient ! » couic-couic « Tiens ! J?aurais attrapé la mère, ils n?auraient rien dit non plus » couic-couic » ? La mère ? ?
?Hop, il fait demi-tour, et couic-couic-couic il est de retour ! Il pousse la porte, va vers la mère, la penche sur la table, soulève la robe, rebelote. Puis il ressort avec un rire dément? Couic-couic « Quelle famille !!! » couic-couic « quelle foutue soirée ! » couic-couic-couic « Et ce p*t*n* de vélo qui f*t un b*rd*l m*rd* !!! » couic-couic « J?en peux plus ! Il faut que je fasse quelque chose, ce couic-couic me rend dingue ! »
Demi-tour, il retourne chez la famille, pousse la porte : « vous auriez pas de la vaseline ?
Le père dit : « d?accord, d?accord, je vais faire la vaisselle ! »

-----------------------------

Une femme vient d'accoucher quand son médecin s'empare du bébé, le jette contre le mur, met deux ou trois coups de pied dedans, le piétine, l'accroche au mur et fait du lancer de bistouri dessus. Et la mère en pleurs de crier et geindre :
- Mon bébé... vous faites du mal a mon bébé, vous allez le tuer. Arrêtez, je vous en supplie...
- Poisson d'avril, il était deja mort...
Désolé :rose:
-----------------------------------



C'est un éléphant qui, pour la première fois, rencontre un serpent.
Il est très intrigué ...
- Mais, dis moi, comment fais tu pour avancer ? T'as pas de pattes !!
- Eh ben, tu vois : je rampe et ça me permet d'avancer ...
- Ah d'accord ! ...
Et l'éléphant continue son chemin ... Mais il y a encore un truc qui le gène, alors il revient sur ses pas et demande au serpent :
- Mais comment fais-tu pour te reproduire, t'as pas de *******s !!
- Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiis tu fais chier ! J'en ai pas b'soin ... j'ponds des oeufs. (pas très bon caractère le serpent, faut dire)
- Ah d'accord ...
L'éléphant repart ... et fait encore demi-tour, rongé de curiosité :
- 'scuse encore une fois ... mais comment tu fais pour manger ?
T'as pas de mains !
- J'eeeeeeeen aii pas besoin ... j'ouvre la gueule comme ça ... super grand ... et j'avale ma proie direct.
- La vache !!! (bon il est un peu con aussi l'éléphant, mais il est jeune, l'est jamais allé à l'école etc ...)
- Ok ! ok ! Mais alors ... tu rampes, t'as pas de *******s, t'as une grande gueule ...  tu serais pas chef par hasard ?


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une femme vient d'accoucher quand son médecin s'empare du bébé, le jette contre le mur, met deux ou trois coups de pied dedans, le piétine, l'accroche au mur et fait du lancer de bistouri dessus. Et la mère en pleurs de crier et geindre :
> - Mon bébé... vous faites du mal a mon bébé, vous allez le tuer. Arrêtez, je vous en supplie...
> - Poisson d'avril, il était deja mort...
> Désolé :rose:



Elle est bien horrible celle là...:afraid: 
Ca m'a travaillé toute la jounée...
:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

moi, j'aime bien ce genre d'humour...

mais comme disais je ne sais plus qui : 
On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde 

désolé pour ceux que j'ai choqué  :


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime bien ce genre d'humour...
> 
> mais comme disais je ne sais plus qui :
> On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde
> ...



Y a un barbu bronzé tout bizarre, avec un drôle de gilet avec plein de poches gonflées avec des fils électriques qu'en sortent qui demande à te parler ... 




EDIT : Tiens ta blague m'en rappelle une autre :

La bonne portuguèche : "Madame, madame, venech' vite, bébé est tombéch' dans la baignoir'ch' !"
Madame : "Enfin, ma fille, ce n'est pas grave, sortez le de l'eau, c'est tout !"
La bonne portuguèche : "Madame, mais je peux pach', madame, je vais m'ébouillantech' !" :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a un barbu bronzé tout bizarre, avec un drôle de gilet avec plein de poches gonflées avec des fils électriques qu'en sortent qui demande à te parler ...
> 
> (.......)


Carlos ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a un barbu bronzé tout bizarre, avec un drôle de gilet avec plein de poches gonflées avec des fils électriques qu'en sortent qui demande à te parler ...



T'inquietes pas, c'est Dédé l'electricien qui bosse au noir chez moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Ben, ch'sais pas, il a dit s'appeler ahmed dallequahida ?


----------



## Dory (7 Février 2006)

Quatre chirurgiens discutent de leur profession dans une salle de repos à l'hôpital. Le premier chirurgien commence :
"J'aime avoir des comptables sur ma table d'opération. Lorsque vous les ouvrez, tout est numéroté correctement à l'intérieur..." dit le premier. 
"Ouais, mais vous devriez voir les électriciens ! Tout est codé en couleur à l'intérieur, impossible de se tromper! " ajoute le deuxième. 
"Moi, je pense vraiment que les bibliothécaires sont les meilleurs.. Tout est classé par ordre alphabétique à l'intérieur " réplique le troisième.
Le dernier chirurgien prend la parole: "Les plus faciles à opérer sont les chefs. Il n'y a pas de coeur, pas de cerveau, pas de c******s, en plus,la tête et le trou du c*l sont interchangeables !"


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Sisi, c'est lui, mais c'est un comique, il fait plein de blagues ! 

La derniere : 

M. et Mme palairbiensolidcédeuxtourla on un fils?










_oussama_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Oussama ?


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, c'est lui, mais c'est un comique, il fait plein de blagues !
> 
> La derniere :
> 
> ...






			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oussama ?




Bravo Pascal 77


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pascal 77



Mince, j'l'avais pas vu. :rose:

EDIT : Et apparemment, je ne serais pas le seul (il se reconnaîtra !  )


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Février 2006)

Pour les Belges et les Français qui connaissent la géographie du plus beau pays du monde.

Mr et Mme Namuralanagecestpasdelatarte ont un fils. Comment s'apelle-t-il?


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Je sais pas... mais....en attendant...

Histoire de Tarzan

C'est le jour où Jane a rencontré Tarzan dans la jungle.
Elle s'est sentie aussitôt très attirée par son côté sauvage et 
bestial.
Alors qu'ils faisaient connaissance, elle lui demande comment, étant 
le seul humain de toute la jungle, il faisait pour le sexe.

Tarzan, intrigué, répond : Quoi être sexe ?

Jane lui donne quelques explications verbales.

Pour toute réponse, Tarzan ructe
- Ah ! Moi habitude utiliser trou dans arbre.

Jane est horrifiée.
- Mais Tarzan tu te trompes. Ce n'est pas un arbre qu'il faut 
utiliser.

Je te montre. Et, mêlant le geste à la parole, elle enlève 
rapidement tous ses vêtements, se couche par terre, écarte les jambes 
et en pointant l'endroit adéquate :

- Ici Tarzan. Il faut mettre ton sexe ici.

Tarzan ôte alors son pagne, s'avance vers Jane et lui donne un 
énorme coup de pied dans l'endroit en question. Jane se tord de 
douleur et après un bon moment, encore interloquée, lui demande :

- HHHAAAGGGRR... Mais pourquoi m'as-tu fait ça ???

Et Tarzan de répondre
- Tarzan toujours vérifier si pas abeilles...


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Quel est le prénom du fils de mr et mme  bienfufé ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

Humphrey. Et l'autre, Ferdinand ?

Mon dieu les amis, on a plus 6 ans


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Humphrey. Et l'autre, Ferdinand ?
> 
> Mon dieu les amis, on a plus 6 ans


ouais mais tu sais depuis que je fréquente le bar j'ai l'impression d'avoir rajeuni de 40 ans ,j'ai l'impression des fois de voir des discussions de maternelle


----------



## Warflo (7 Février 2006)

Moi oui


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais tu sais depuis que je fréquente le bar j'ai l'impression d'avoir rajeuni de 40 ans ,j'ai l'impression des fois de voir des discussions de maternelle


Tu devrais refaire une formation maternelle, 40 + 6 = 46, et non pas 44 1/2


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une femme vient d'accoucher quand son médecin s'empare du bébé, le jette contre le mur, met deux ou trois coups de pied dedans, le piétine, l'accroche au mur et fait du lancer de bistouri dessus. Et la mère en pleurs de crier et geindre :
> - Mon bébé... vous faites du mal a mon bébé, vous allez le tuer. Arrêtez, je vous en supplie...
> - Poisson d'avril, il était deja mort...
> Désolé :rose:



Un classique, mais qu'est-ce que je l'adore!!!!

C'est un homme qui vient voir sa femme qui vient d'accoucher:
- Alors comment est le bébé?
- Et bien... Il a une partie du corps noir, et une autre blanche. Ses cheveux sont roux et il a les yeux bridés.
- Mais comment c'est possible?
- Ben je ne sais pas justement...
Tous deux se mettent à réfléchir...
- Bon sang! Tu te souviens du 22 juillet?
- Euh non.
- Mais si tu sais la part...e chez les Durand!
- Mon Dieu! Pourvu qu'il n'aboie pas!

:bebe: 

A.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah...?? Ya un barbeuc' ? Boudin de pinguins aux pommes....


j'apporte le couscous et les merguez ...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime bien ce genre d'humour...
> 
> mais comme disais je ne sais plus qui :
> On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde
> ...


En voilà une autre alors

Une jeune femme est assise dans un bus faisant des mamours à son tout jeune bébé, lorsque qu'un mec bourré arrive en titubant dans l'allée centrale. Il s'arrête et regarde dans la direction de la jeune femme, puis il dit : 
- Eh ben, c'est le bébé le plus moche que j'ai jamais vu dans ma vie ! 
La femme fond en larmes. En voyant la scène (sans avoir pu entendre ce qui s'est dit) dans son rétroviseur, le chauffeur du bus arrête net, se lève et va attraper le mec bourré par son col, puis il le jette hors de l'autocar. 
Puis le chauffeur dit à la jeune femme : 
- Je ne sais pas ce que ce gars vous a dit pour vous mettre dans cet état, mais si ça peut aider à apaiser votre chagrin, je vous propose un peu de café de ma bouteille thermos...
La femme le remercie et accepte.
Le chauffeur prend alors son thermos, verse un verre de café à la jeune dame et lui tend. Allant ensuite fouiller dans le fond du sac qui contient son repas de midi, le chauffeur sort un banane et dit en la sortant : 
- Et voilà pour votre petit singe...


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Belges et les Français qui connaissent la géographie du plus beau pays du monde.
> 
> Mr et Mme Namuralanagecestpasdelatarte ont un fils. Comment s'apelle-t-il?




Ben oui Guyt.... Ferdinant......  

Mon dieu les amis, on a plus 6 ans.........pourquoi pas....impossible pas Français.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Guyt.... Ferdinant......
> 
> Mon dieu les amis, on a plus 6 ans.........pourquoi pas....impossible pas Français.



Rhâa, c'est pas ce que je voulais dire.
Le fond de ma pensée en deux temps : 
Ce fil n'est pas interactif dans l'âme, donc pas de question-réponse pour la raison qui suit :
C'est juste un fonds pour choper une blague *inédite *et la raconter devant la machine à café à la pause.

Enfin, peut-être que je me fourvoie, mais c'est comme ça que je le voyais (c'est un avis personnel)


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2006)

New York a, depuis peu, inauguré un magasin d'un concept tout nouveau... au fait, les femmes à la recherche d'un mari peuvent se rendre dans ce "magasin" et acheter un mari !
A l'entrée il y a des instructions :
1) Tu ne peux visiter ce magasin qu'une seule fois !
2) Il y a 6 étages et les caractéristiques des hommes s'améliorent au fur et à mesure que tu montes d'un étage !
3) Tu peux choisir un seul homme à un seul étage, ou alors, monter à l'étage supérieur !
4) Tu ne peux pas redescendre d'un étage !

Une femme décide de se rendre à ce "magasin" et elle arrive au 1er étage, le panneau dit : Ces hommes ont juste un travail !
Cette femme décide de monter d'un étage, le panneau dit : Ces hommes ont un travail et aiment les enfants !
Elle décide encore de monter d'un étage, le panneau dit : Ces hommes ont un travail, aiment les enfants et sont très beau ! Wow, se dit la femme, mais pas contente elle décide de monter encore. Le panneau dit : Ces hommes ont un travail, aiment les enfants, sont très beau et aident à faire le ménage !
Alors là, elle se dit qu'elle peut difficilement résister MAIS, elle décide de monter encore !
Au cinquième étage (il y en a six) le panneau dit : Ces hommes travaillent, aiments les enfants, ils sont très beau, aident à faire le ménage et en plus sont très très romantiques ! Là, cette femme se dit qu'elle va en prendre un, MAIS, vu qu'il reste un seul étage, décide de monter :
Au sixième étage le panneau dit :
"VOUS ETES LA 31'466'012ème VISITEUSE DE CET ETAGE, ICI IL N'Y A PAS D'HOMMES C'EST SEULEMENT POUR VOUS MONTRER COMBIEN IL EST DIFFICILE DE CONTENTER UNE FEMME...... MERCI POUR VOTRE VISITE !

En façe de ce "magasin" il a été ouvert un autre "magasin" qui vend des femmes :
Au 1er étage il y a des femmes qui aiment le sex !
Au 2ème il y a des femmes qui aiment le sex et qui sont riches !
Les étages du 3ème au 6ème N'ONT JAMAIS ETE VISITES.

Ca, c'est fait.............!


----------



## bens (9 Février 2006)

Tard le soir, deux prêtres prennent une douche. Ils se déshabillent et entrent dans la douche. Ils réalisent alors  qu'il n'y a pas de savon. Le Prêtre John dit qu'il a du savon dans sa chambre et s'y rend sans prendre la peine de se rhabiller.
Il prend deux morceaux de savon, un dans chaque main et s'en retourne vers la douche.

Il est à mi-chemin lorsque trois nonnes arrivent dans sa direction. Il n'a aucune place où se cacher.
Il se plaque alors contre le mur comme une statue. Les nonnes s'arrêtent et sont stupéfaites de voir une statue qui paraît si vivante.

La première nonne tend la main et touche son pénis. Surpris, il laisse tomber un morceau de savon.
"Oh ! Regardez, c'est un distributeur de savon"

La deuxième nonne veut aussi essayer et tire également. Il laisse tomber son deuxième morceau de savon.

La troisième nonne n'est pas la moins curieuse et tire deux, trois fois  le pénis sans résultat.
Elle continue son effort et soudain s'écrie "Sainte Mère, Mère de  Dieu, il donne également de la
lotion"


----------



## pim (9 Février 2006)

Pour faire le message N°3000, ce n'est pas vraiment une blague que je vous propose, mais plutôt des citations :

Un ami c&#8217;est quelqu&#8217;un dont le bonheur suffit au votre.

(Yvan Audouard)

Les paresseux ont toujours envie de faire quelque chose.

(Vauvenargues)


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

Atta, atta, j'en ai une bien là...

Alors c'est l'histoire d'un *** qui va aux ***** et là il s'en trouve une bien ******* et ***** avec la ****** qui ***.
Alors le mec, ni une ni deux, il la ***** dans tous les ****, et vas-y que j'te mets la **** dans l'****, et vas-y qu'on y va pour la ********, le *******, les deux ********, le ******* sénégalais, la ***** portingalaise, et à un moment, paf, il se dit  :"tiens et si je la *******?"

Il se dit ça comme ça, hein, sans y réfléchir vraiment.

Et la il ****** vers sa *****, pour lui ****** le *****, et PAF!!
Là il voit des ******** qui ***** de partout!!!

V'la l'délire j'te raconte pas!!

Alors il lui fait comme ça : (avec un mélange non feint de stupeur et d'indignation) 
"Nan mais dis donc hé t'as l'****** plein d'****** ****** dégueulasses !!!"

Et là, l'autre elle lui dit : 
"Hé pour c'prix là tu pensais pas qu'ça allait être des ******!!!"


...
Elle est bonne, hein les mecs?  




(EDIT : ah m****, vbull**** il m'a tout pourri ma chute! Ah nan c'est moins drôle là...)


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Atta, atta, j'en ai une bien là...
> 
> Alors c'est l'histoire d'un *** qui va aux ***** et là il s'en trouve une bien ******* et ***** avec la ****** qui ***.
> Alors le mec, ni une ni deux, il la ***** dans tous les ****, et vas-y que j'te mets la **** dans l'****, et vas-y qu'on y va pour la ********, le *******, les deux ********, le ******* sénégalais, la ***** portingalaise, et à un moment, paf, il se dit  :"tiens et si je la *******?"
> ...



"Hé pour c'prix là tu pensais pas qu'ça allait être des ******!!!"

"Hé pour c'prix là tu pensais pas qu'ça allait être des gambas !!!"
Connue   archi connue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Ah...
Je vois que le second degré, l'autodérision, sont en plein boum en ce moment, que l'humour glacé et sophistiqué fait un tabac...
Bon...

Sinon je la connais avec un ***** aussi.

...
Mais c'est moins marrant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Arthur, jeune correzien du fin fond de l'extrémité du bout de la cambrousse n'est pas très riche. Pourtant, il se dit "Mince" (là, je traduis, hein ! en fait, ça ressemble plutôt à 'nondidiou d'bon sang d'bon souère" ce qu'il dit), donc je disais "mince, bentôt 45 ans, ça va p'têt être l'moment de m'déniaiser !".

Réunissant son maigre pécule, il se rend au bourg (ça se passe à l'époque ou Marthe Richard était encore une adolescente boutonneuse), à l'établissement de madame Mado, s'enquérir des tarifs de ces demoiselles.

Bien entendu, les fonds réunis permettraient tout juste de s'offrir un café au bar de l'établissement. Voyant son désarroi, Mado le prend en pitié, et lui indique la vieille Lulue, qui, vu son physique peu avantageux, pratique des tarifs dans ses moyens.

Tout guillerêt, Arthur s'en va donc trouver Lulue, qui officie à la sortie de la ville, sur le chemin vicinal 19 bis, et lui propose la somme dont il dispose. Faut dire qu'avec son nez tordu, sa bosse dans le dos, ses deux dernières dents gâtées, ses soixante douze ans, et ses deux jambes de bois, Lulue n'est pas en mesure de faire la difficile, pas plus qu'Arthur, avec ses trois francs, six sous.

Bien entendu, à ce prix, pas question d'hôtel, on fait ça dans le fossé, le long du chemin.

Et pendant qu'Arthur s'affaire consciencieusement à se défaire de son pucelage, v'la t'y pas que l'Gédéon, son vieux copain d'école, passe par là en rentrant chez lui, passablement émêché. Voyant Arthur besogner entre les deux jambes de bois, il s'écrie "Non de d'là ! Arthur, t'es donc en manque à ce point que te v'la en train d'b***** une brouette !" (prononcez bèrouette).


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

c'est peut-être là l'origine d'un mythe concernant une brouette en Espagne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-être là l'origine d'un mythe concernant une brouette en Espagne...



Là, t'en a trop dit, ou pas assez ... Détails croustillants S.V.P.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Février 2006)

Dis moi ce que tu as fais et je te dirai qui tu es  ...     
  

Voir la pièce jointe 9027


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Tous les samedis après-midi, c'est la même chose : Patrick va jouer au golf, et tous les samedis, il rentre en retard à la maison.
Cette fois-ci, avant qu'il ne parte, sa femme lui lance un ultimatum:
- Je te préviens: Si tu rentres encore en retard, je t'interdirai le golf à l'avenir. 
Mais le soir, Patrick rentre une nouvelle fois en retard, comme d'habitude... Sa femme lui demande:
- J'espère que tu as une bonne excuse, hein ?! 
Et Patrick répond:
- Oh pour ça oui : En quittant la maison, j'ai crevé un pneu. Un peu plus loin, je suis tombé en panne d'essence et j'ai du marcher avec mon bidon jusqu'à la station. Ensuite je suis passé prendre Robert pour qu'on aille faire notre partie de golf. Tout allait bien jusqu'au troisième trou, et là, Robert a eu une attaque cardiaque. Alors tu penses, ça m'a vraiment retardé pour les 15 autres trous: J'ai du frapper la balle, tirer Robert, frapper la balle, tirer Robert, frapper la balle...

:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

Quelques petites pour le bistrot du matin ..  

- Pourquoi les femmes ne veulent-elles plus se marier? ..... Elles préfèrent avoir du bacon dans le frigidaire plutôt qu'un gros porc dans le salon

- Entre quels doigts de pied, la femme est-elle le plus chatouilleuse? .... Entre les deux gros orteils

- Pouquoi les femmes ont-elles les pieds plus court que les hommes? .... Pour etre plus près de l'évier

- Pourquoi en general lors des rapports sexuels la femme se place en dessous?  .... t'as deja essaye de remplir une gourde a l'envers?

Un gars rentre du travail et trouve sa femme nue devant le miroir en train d'admirer sa poitrine. 
- Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive? 
- Et bien, je suis allée chez le docteur cet après-midi et il m'a dit que j'avais des seins d'une jeune fille de 18 ans! C'est bien non!? 
- Ah oui? ... ricane le mec ... et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit de ton trou du cul de 40 ans? 
- Rien. On n'a pas parlé de toi



Déjà bue sans doute mais trop bonne ... 

Dans une société informatique, cinq cannibales viennent d'etre embauchés en tant que programmeurs ...
Lors de leur arrivée, le directeur leur dit:
- Vous pouvez travailler ici,gagner beaucoup d'argent et manger dans notre cantine. Mais laissez les
autres collaborateurs tranquilles .. compris!
Les cannibales promettent de n'embèter personne....

4 semaines plus tard le directeur revient et leur dit:
- Vous travaillez très bien. Mais il nous manque une femme de ménage ... est-ce que vous savez ce qu'elle est devenue?
Les cannibales repondent tous par la négative et jurent n'avoir rien a faire avec cette histoire

Dès que le directeur est parti, le chef des cannibales demande :
- Quel est le con parmi vous qui a mangé la femme de ménage?
Le dernier au fond répond d'une petite voix: 
- C'est moi
Le chef des cannibales : 
- Pauvre abruti !! Depuis 4 semaines on se nourrit de chefs de service et de chefs de projet afin que personne ne remarque rien, et toi il faut que tu bouffes la femme de ménage !!




Un ingénieur, un comptable, un chimiste, un informaticien et un fonctionnaire se vantaient d'avoir un chien merveilleux.

Pour le démontrer, l'ingénieur dit à son chien : 
- Racine carrée! ... montre-nous ce que tu sais faire
Le chien trotte jusqu'à un pupitre, prend du papier et un crayon et dessine rapidement un carré, un cercle et un triangle.

Le comptable dit à son chien:
- Chiffre! .. démontre-leur ta compétence 
Le chien se rend dans la cuisine et revient avec une douzaine de biscuits et les place en 3 piles égales de 4 biscuits

Le chimiste prétend que son chien peut faire beaucoup mieux:
- Thermomètre! ... lui dit-il, fais ton numéro!
Le chien ouvre le refrigérateur, prend un litre de lait, va se procurer un verre de 10 onces dans l'armoire et y verse exactement 8 onces de lait sans en renverser une seule goutte

L'informaticien croit bien les supplanter tous:
- Disque-dur! .. lui commande-t-il ... impressionne-les avec ton tour! 
Le chien s'installe devant un ordinateur, le fait démarrer, fait partir le programme anti-virus, envoie un email et installe un nouveau jeu

Les quatre hommes se tournent vers le fonctionnaire et lui disent:
- Et toi, qu'est-ce que ton chien peut faire ?
- Allez pause-café! .. dit le fonctionnaire ... montre-nous tes talents!
Le chien se lève, mange les biscuits, boit le lait, efface tous les fichiers de l'ordinateur, assaille sexuellement le chien de l'ingénieur, prétend s'être blessé au dos en le faisant, remplit un formulaire d'accident de travail ... et prend un congé maladie de six mois


----------



## toys (11 Février 2006)

Une petite pièce de 20 centimes vient de mourir.
 Après une vie exemplaire, elle monte au paradis, un peu inquiète du sort que lui réserve Saint Pierre.
 En arrivant, elle est accueillie chaleureusement par tous les anges
 et Saint Pierre en personne l'embrasse et l'installe sur le plus beau nuage du Paradis.
On la traite comme une reine, elle-même ne comprend pas ce qui lui arrive......

Peu de temps après, c'est un billet de 500 qui passe l'arme à gauche.
Le voilà aussi au paradis.
Mais l'accueil est nettement plus froid et Saint Pierre lui montre
un discret petit nuage en lui disant que sa place est là.
Lui le billet de 500 est laissé de côté et personne ne s'occupe de
lui, alors que pour la pièce de 20 centimes, tout le monde se met en 4.
Quelques temps plus tard, le  billet de 500 n'y tenant plus, demande
à parler à Saint Pierre :
" Saint Pierre, comment se fait-il que la pièce de 20 centimes soit
 traitée comme une  reine et que moi, le billet de 500, je sois mis de
côté ?"
 Et Saint Pierre lui répond :
" Toi, tu t'écrases, ... on t'a pas vu souvent à la messe  !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2006)

Et le bouton de culotte, ils l'ont mis sur un nuage en or massif ?


----------



## al02 (12 Février 2006)

Regrets :
Si nous avions eu à Saint-Etienne des supporters aussi enthousiastes,
criant : « Allez les Verts, Allez les Verts !! »


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

Ben ... Pendant ce temps là, ils ne brûlent pas l'ambassade du Danemark !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Février 2006)

vraiment sympa ce truc 
qu'est ce qu'on ferait sans notre posteur internationnal :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Février 2006)

C'est deux petits vieux qui se rendent chez le médecin pour un check-up ...

Le vieux monsieur n'est pas au mieux de sa forme.le médecin dit alors
- voilà pour que l'examen soit complet il me faut un échantillon d'urine,un d'excrément et un de speerme
Sur ce le petit vieux se retourne vers sa femme et dit
- qu'est ce qui dit?
La vieille femme explique au médecin que son mari est sourd et lui demande de répeter.
Le médecin répète sa question mais le petit vieux n'a toujours pas compris.la vieille dame embêtée dit au médecin de répêter une nouvelle fois tout en parlant encore plus fort.
Le médecin dont la salle d'attente est bondée commence à s'enerver et il dit:
- bon c'est simple j'ai besoin d'un peu d'urine,d'excrément et de speerme
Le vieux monsieur qui n'a toujours rien compris se retourne alors vers sa femme et celle-ci lui dit:
- c'est simple donne lui ton slip!

Une blonde complètement bourrée sort d'un petit bal de campagne 
Sa copine la rejoint et la trouve en train de têter une vache
- qu'est-ce que tu fais? ... lui demande t-elle
- Ben après ça ... sur les quatre, y'en a ben un qui m'ramènera à la maison




C'est Gilbert Montagné qui va à la plage avec un pote .. 
Il s'installe et sort un matelas à gonfler.
Il souffle:une tete .... il ressouffle:une paire de seins .... il souffle encore:un buste et un sexe...

Son pote lui dit:
- Mais Gilbert,tu as ramené ta poupée gonflable!
Et Gilbert répond:
- Oh merde,ça fait deux semaines que je baise mon matelas pneumatique!


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi ce que tu as fais et je te dirai qui tu es  ...
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 9027



Dans le même esprit tu as aussi *CECI !*


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

A un congrès international d&#8217;émancipation de la femme

La 1ere a prendre la parole est allemande

Bonchour, mon nom est birgit et j&#8217;ai ordonnez a mon mari Helmut de préparer le dîner.le 1er chour je n&#8217;ai rien fu le second non plus mais a partire du troisième chour Helmut s&#8217;est mis a préparer la choucroute

Applaudissement et ovation générale    

C&#8217;est au tour de l&#8217;italienne.    

Buon giorno, je m&#8217;appelle Isabella et y&#8217;ai dit a mon mari: Luigi, a partire de domani tou nettoies la maison, capito.

Le 1er jour je n&#8217;ai rien vu le 2eme jour non plus mais le 3eme jour Luigi avait passé l&#8217;aspirateur&#8217;

Applaudissement et ovation  

C&#8217;est au tour de la Talibane    

Bijour,mon nom s&#8217;y est Aicha et ji dit a mon mari: Oussama ripasse li linge, s&#8217;pice di kounar.

le 1er jour ji rien vu di tout li second non plus mais li troisième..ji recommence a rivoir un p&#8217;ti peu de l&#8217;&#339;il gauche !&#8217;

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
quel sont les trois animaux favoris de la femme?

la jaguar

le vison

et le pigeon bien sur  
qui payera le tout.
:rose:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C'est Peter Mac Calloway qui a acheté un autoradio à commande vocale. Il est en train de rouler dans sa Chevrolet Impala '69 verte dans la banlieue de Los Angeles et essaye son nouvel appareil :
Peter dit: "Madonna"
et aussitôt l'engin se met à émettre la dernière chanson de la blondasse.
"The King"
et l'appareil se met à diffuser "Don't Be Cruel"
Peter est bien content de son achat et prend le chemin de son domicile. Soudain sur la Highway, une décapotable remplie de jeunes cons lui fait une vilaine queue de poisson.
"Assholes !" s'emporte Peter.
Et l'autoradio se met à diffuser la Marseillaise.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un promeneur se balade aux abords d'une ferme. Soudain il aperçoit un poussin plein de merde.
Il le regarde avec étonnement puis continue son chemin.
Quelques mètres plus loin, il aperçoit un autre poussin , lui aussi, est couvert de merde. Intrigué, le promeneur poursuit sa route et aperçoit encore de nombreux poussins, tous couvert de merde. De plus en plus intrigué, il arrive près de la ferme.
A ce moment, la porte de la ferme s'ouvre et le fermier apparaît dans l'encadrement de la porte. Voyant l'air abasourdi du promeneur, il demande : " Vous n'auriez pas du papier toilette, je n'ai plus de poussins" !!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Prosper se présente devant St-Pierre et attend le verdict de ce dernier pour entrer au paradis.
St-Pierre semble circonspect et dit :
- Prosper, votre cas est délicat car si c'est vrai que vous n'avez rien fait de mal au cours de votre existence, vous n'avez rien fait de bien non plus. Avez-vous l'impression d'avoir mené une bonne action, une fois dans votre vie ?
Prosper réplique sans hésiter :
- Bien sur ! Par exemple le jour où je m'étais perdu en voiture dans un quartier chaud de la ville et où j'ai vu cette horde de skin-heads agresser une pauvre jeune fille. Je suis descendu de ma voiture, j'ai pris mon démonte-pneu et j'ai courru vers ces sales types. Ils devaient être une vingtaine et quand ils m'ont vu arriver avec mon démonte-pneu, ils ont tout de suite laissé partir la fille... Ca, c'est pas un acte heroique, St-Pierre ?
Le juge suprême réfléchit et dit :
- C'est sur, Prosper, vous méritez le paradis... Mais je ne vois pas trace de cet évènement dans les archives vous concernant. Quand est-ce arrivé ?
- Ohhh, Il y a à peine deux ou trois minutes... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C'est l'histoire d'un type qui va voir son médecin pour des resultats d'examens.
"J'ai peur d'avoir de bien mauvaises nouvelles" lui dit le médecin "il ne vous reste que peu de temps a vivre."
Le type, sous le choc: "Combien de temps me reste t'il?"
Le medecin, en hochant la tête, attristé "Dix"
"Dix? Dix quoi? Dix ans? Dix mois? Dix--"
"Neuf...Huit..."


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Février 2006)




----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Ça fait longtemps que vous n'avez pas testé votre anglais?
> 
>NIVEAU 1 :
> 
>"Trois sorcières regardent trois montres Swatch. Quelle sorcière
>regarde quelle montre Swatch ?"
> 
>Et maintenant en anglais :
>"Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watch which Swatch
watch?"
> 
>NIVEAU 2 :
> 
>"Trois sorcières suédoises et transsexuelles regardent les boutons de
trois montres Swatch suisses. Quelle sorcière suédoise transsexuelle
regarde quel bouton de quelle montre Swatch suisse ?"
> 
>Et en anglais (accrochez-vous) :
>"Three Swedish switched witches watch three Swiss Swatch watch
>switches. Which Swedish switched witch watch which Swiss Swatch watch
switch ?"
> 
> 
>  ... Et maintenant vous pouvez nettoyer votre écran !!!


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2006)

... mon écran est nettoyé , envois le NIVEAU 3 !


----------



## lalsaco (14 Février 2006)

Le prince charmant vient de sauver la jolie princesse d'un horrible dragon. Il lui demande prestement si elle veut se marier avec lui.

La princesse, sûre d'elle, s'empresse de lui répondre : "Non !!!"

Et ils vécurent heureux le reste de leur vie.

FIN


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Février 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Le prince charmant vient de sauver la jolie princesse d'un horrible dragon. Il lui demande prestement si elle veut se marier avec lui.
> 
> La princesse, sûre d'elle, s'empresse de lui répondre : "Non !!!"
> 
> ...



Variante.

Elle lui répond oui. Ils se marièrent et 3 mois plus tard un bel enfant vint récompenser leur vertueux amour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Une autre encore :

La princesse vient de sauver le dragon d'un horrible prince charmant. Elle lui demande prestement si il veut se marier avec elle.

le dragon, sûr de lui, s'empresse de lui répondre : "Oui !!!"

Et ils vécurent heureux entre dragons (c'est ce que deviennent les princesses après le mariage), et eurent beaucoup de petits dragonneaux.

FIN


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Autre variante :

La princesse demande au prince "veux-tu m'épouser?"
Il dit OUI.
Mais la princesse lui repond :
Mais non c'était un blague ! t'as vu ta gueule....:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Autre variante :
> 
> La princesse demande au prince "veux-tu m'épouser?"
> Il dit OUI.
> ...



:mouais: Hum ... Celle là, elle sent le vécu, là !


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Hum ... Celle là, elle sent le vécu, là !


Ouais c'est la malheureuse histoire de mon ami G4 !!


----------



## Philippe (14 Février 2006)

C'est le premier jour de classe et le nouveau professeur fait connaissance avec ses élèves. 
- Et toi comment t'appelles-tu ?
- Martin.
- Apprends que lorsque tu me parles, tu dois dire Monsieur.
- Ah bon, très bien...
- Reprenons. Comment t'appelles tu ?
- Monsieur Martin.


Le professeur demande à Albert : 
- Albert, voudrais-tu aller au tableau, nous montrer sur la carte où se situe l'Amérique.
Albert va, et pointe du doigt l'Amérique. 
- Maintenant que vous savez tous où se trouve l'Amérique, pourriez-vous me dire qui l'a découverte ?
Toute la classe en choeur : 
- C'est Albert !


Enseignant : Nommez moi une chose importante aujourd'hui et qui n'existait pas il y a 10 ans.
Élève : Moi !


Enseignant : Comment quelqu'un peut-il faire autant d'erreurs stupides dans une journée ?
Élève : Je me lève tôt !


Enseignant : N'avais-tu pas promis de bien te comporter ?  Je t'avais promis une punition si tel n'était pas le cas...
Élève : Oui, mais comme j'ai brisé ma promesse, vous pouvez bien briser la vôtre !


Élève : Allez-vous me punir pour quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait ?
Enseignant : Bien sûr que non !
Élève : Je n'ai pas fait mon devoir !


Élève : Je ne crois pas que je mérite un zéro pour ce test.
Enseignant : Je ne le crois pas non plus mais c'est la plus petite note que je puisse donner.


Élève : Papa, peux-tu écrire dans le noir ?
Père : Je crois que oui, que veux-tu que j'écrive ?
Élève : Une signature sur ce bulletin.


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Février 2006)

J'en ai entendu une bien bonne hier soir sur Fr2.
Le gars qui présentait les DVD et diverses choses nouvelles sur téléphone mobile, se vantait que l'on ne piraterai pas les images et le son de ses produits.
Si on me garanti que les images sont de meilleures qualité que les Divix, et si la musique est meilleure que le son que je pirate de mes morceaux achetés sur Music Store,je vais m'y atteller.
En plein écran 14''.....??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre encore :
> 
> La princesse vient de sauver le dragon d'un horrible prince charmant. Elle lui demande prestement si il veut se marier avec elle.
> 
> ...




Merci Gotlib


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre encore :
> 
> La princesse vient de sauver le dragon d'un horrible prince charmant. Elle lui demande prestement si il veut se marier avec elle.
> 
> ...




s'est un poils shrekin comme histoire non.


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

La maîtresse demande:

"Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire
plus tard,quand vous serez grands."

Et chacun leur tour, ils racontent :

- Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand joueur à l'O.M.et
Puis si ça ne marche pas je serai petit joueur au PSG.

- Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être chirurgien et puis si ça
marche pas je serai brancardier.

- Moi, quand je serai grande, je veux être actrice et puis si ça
marche pas je serai caissière au cinéma.

- Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand athlète et puis si
ça marche pas je serai prof de gym.

- Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux des femmes et du champagne, dit
Toto.

- Ah bon, s'exclame la maîtresse en riant. Et si ça ne marche pas ?

- Branlette et champomy...


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La maîtresse demande:
> 
> "Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire
> plus tard,quand vous serez grands."
> ...



et binouze pas champomy.!!!

faut tout corrigé dans ce tradada.


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

J'ai que deux mains


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai que deux mains


MOUArrrrrrFFFF !!!!
La Mouette rieuse....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un poils shrekin comme histoire non.



Pour être honnête, si j'avais pas vu Shrek, je ne suis pas sur que j'aurai posté ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> C'est le premier jour de classe et le nouveau professeur fait connaissance avec ses élèves.
> - Et toi comment t'appelles-tu ?
> - Martin.
> - Apprends que lorsque tu me parles, tu dois dire Monsieur.
> ...



Marrant, ton post me fait penser à la guerre des boutons que j'ai revu avant hier ! 

Si que j'aurai su ... Ben j'aurai pas v'nu !


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Février 2006)

C'est le roi Arthur qui met sa fille en épousaille et permettra à celui qui transpercera la pomme au dessus de la tête de sa fille avec une flèche, de l'épouser (sa fille ..  )
Le premier arrive et tire une flèche qui transperce la pomme! .... il va près du roi et dit :
- I am Robin des Bois
Le suivant arrive , tire et transperce la flèche  .... il va près du roi et dit:
- I am Guillaume Tell
Le troisième arrive ,tire et transperce le front de la jeune fille  ... il va près du roi et dit:
- I am Sorry


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Février 2006)

C'est l'histoire d'une blonde en vacances en Louisiane. 
Elle entre dans un magasin de chaussures car elle veut à tout prix s'acheter une paire en crocodile pendant son séjour. 
Le prix des souliers est si élevé qu'elle essaie de marchander avec le vendeur. 
Ce dernier étant intransigeant, elle lui dit:
- C'est bon, je vais m'en chasser moi-même ... et elle quitte le magasin. 
A la fin de la journée, le vendeur, en rentrant chez lui, passe devant un marécage et voit la blonde, dans l'eau jusqu'à la taille, armée d'un fusil ... Sur le bord du marécage, cinq ou six crocodiles sont morts, alignés sur la terre ferme. 
A ce moment, il voit dans l'eau un énorme crocodile de 10 ou 12 mètres s'approcher de la blonde. Bang ! La blonde l'abat, le traîne sur la terre ferme, le retourne sur le dos et dit:
- Merde ! Celui-là non plus n'a pas de chaussures!



*******************************************​ Tout le monde connait le Théorème du Salaire qui établit que les ingénieurs et les scientifiques ne peuvent JAMAIS gagner autant que les hommes d'affaires et les commerciaux ...

Ce théorème peut enfin se démontrer par la résolution d'une équation mathématique simple. 
Notre équation s'appuie sur deux postulats très connus : 
Postulat N° 1 : La Connaissance c'est la Puissance 
Postulat N° 2 : Le Temps c'est de l'Argent 

Tout ingénieur sait que Puissance = Travail / Temps 

Puisque Connaissance = Puissance et que Temps = Argent on a donc:
Connaissance = Travail / Argent 

On obtient alors facilement : Argent = Travail / Connaissance 

Ainsi quand la Connaissance tend vers zéro, l'Argent tend vers l'infini quelle que soit la valeur attribuée à Travail .. et cette valeur peut être très très faible. 
A l'inverse quand la Connaissance tend vers l'infini, l'Argent tend alors vers zéro, même si la valeur Travail est élevée.

D'où la conclusion évidente suivante : Moins vous en connaissez, plus vous gagnez d'argent. ---- CQFD

PS: Ceux d'entre vous qui ont eu quelques difficultés de compréhension de la démonstration doivent être certainement  les mieux rémunérés ...


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde connait le Théorème du Salaire qui établit que les ingénieurs et les scientifiques ne peuvent JAMAIS gagner autant que les hommes d'affaires et les commerciaux ...
> 
> Ce théorème peut enfin se démontrer par la résolution d'une équation mathématique simple.
> Notre équation s'appuie sur deux postulats très connus :
> ...



Je comprend mieux pourquoi j'ai pas beaucoup d'argent, normal je suis etudiant :rateau:


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

Opération décevante !


----------



## bens (15 Février 2006)

Un homme dit à son épouse:
- Comment le bon Dieu a-t-il pu te faire aussi belle et aussi stupide?
Celle-ci répond:
- Laisse-moi t'expliquer, Dieu m'a faite belle pour pouvoir t'attirer.
...Et il m'a faite stupide pour que je te trouve attirant.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Un couple se balade en voiture à la campagne. Suite à une discussion acerbe, ils ne se parlent plus.
Passant devant une ferme où on voit des ânes et des cochons, la femme brise le silence et dit:
-" Tiens, de la famille à toi ? "
Son époux répond du tac au tac:
-" Oui, enfin, par alliance" !


----------



## Berthold (15 Février 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

?	Ridge Hall computer assistant ;  que puis-je pour vous ?
?	Et bien j'ai un  problème avec WordPerfect.
?	Quelle sorte de problème ?
?	Et bien j'étais en train de taper et soudain tout est parti.
?	Parti ?
?	Ca a disparu.
?	Mmm. Et a quoi ressemble votre écran a présent ?
?	A rien.
?	A rien ?
?	Il est vide ; il se passe rien quand je tape.
?	Vous êtes toujours dans WordPerfect ou vous en êtes sorti ?
?	Comment je sais ?
?	Pouvez-vous voir le prompt C:? a l'écran ?
?	C'est quoi un "prompte-ce"
?	Laissez tomber. Pouvez-vous bouger le curseur à l'écran
?	Y a pas de curseur. Je vous ai dit, il  se passe rien quand je tape.
?	Est-ce que votre moniteur  est allume ?
?	C'est quoi un moniteur ?
?	Le truc avec l'écran qui ressemble a une télé. Est-ce qu'il y a une petite lumière qui vous dit qu'il est allumé ?
?	Je ne sais pas.
?	Et bien  regardez a l'arrière de votre moniteur et regardez ou va la prise de courant. Vous pouvez voir 
?	Je pense...
?	Bien ! Suivez le cordon jusqu'a  la prise, et dites-moi si elle est branchée.
?	Oui.
?	Derrière le  moniteur, avez-vous remarque qu'il y avait deux câbles branches a l'arrière ?
?	Non.
?	Et bien il y en a deux. regardez a nouveau et trouvez le deuxième.
?	..Oui, c'est bon.
?	Suivez-le et dites-moi s'il est solidement branche a l'ordinateur.
?	Je ne peux pas l'atteindre.
?	Oh. Pouvez-vous le voir ?
?	Non.
?	Même en vous penchant ou en vous mettant a genoux ?
?	Oh non, c'est juste que je n'ai pas le bon angle, il fait si sombre.
?	Sombre
?	Oui,  le bureau est éteint, la seule lumière vient de la fenêtre.
?	Et bien allumez la lumière.
?	Je ne peux pas.
?	Pourquoi ! ?
?	Parce qu'il y a une panne de courant.
?	Une  panne... Ah ! Voila la raison. Est-ce que vous avez encore les manuels et les boites et l'emballage que vous avez eus avec l'ordinateur ?
?	Heu... Oui, c'est dans le placard.
?	Bien ! Allez les chercher,  débranchez votre système, emballez-le comme c'était quand vous l'avez eu. Et apportez-le au magasin  ou vous l'avez acheté.
?	Vraiment ? C'est si sérieux ?
?	J'en ai peur.
?	Et qu'est-ce que je leur dis ?
?	Dites-leur que vous êtes trop con pour posséder un ordinateur.

Le type de la hotline a été  renvoyé.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Février 2006)

.


Hotline : Monsieur, faites [CONTROL] [ALT] [SUPPR].
Client : Ah oui, je connais ça. (on entend en fond click click click click&#8230;..)
Hotline : Que se passe-t-il a l'écran Monsieur ?
Client : Ben rien
Hotline : Recommencez [CONTROL] [ALT] [SUPPR]
Client : click click click click...
Hotline : Et maintenant?
Client : Toujours rien...
Hotline : Comment faites-vous la manipulation ?
Client : Ben j'appuie sur les touches "C", "O","N" ,"T" ,"R","O","L" et après sur "A", "L","T" puis sur  "S","U" ,"P" ,"P" et enfin "R".
Hotline : (silence&#8230
Client : Y faut peut-être l'accent sur CONTROL?


----------------------



Secrétaire : J'ai un problème avec Windows ...
Hotline : Qu'avez vous sur l'écran?
Secrétaire : Euh ... un pot de fleur.
Hotline : Non, je veux dire "qu'est-ce qui est écrit?"
Secrétaire : Ha d'accord ... euh ... Sony !


-----------------------



Client : Je suis en train de m'inscrire sur votre site, mais je ne comprends pas tout...
Hotline : D'accord, on va voir ça ensemble.
Client : On me demande de saisir les coordonnes de l'endroit d'où j'appelle, un numéro de téléphone ... Je mets quoi ?
Hotline : Vous mettez le numéro de téléphone de l'endroit d'où vous vous connectez... De chez vous quoi...
Client : D'accord...  Voila... Ensuite, on me demande une ville...
Hotline : Vous mettez les coordonnes de l'endroit d'ou vous appelez.
Client : Donc, je mets ma ville...
Hotline : Oui...
Client : Voila... Et maintenant on me demande un code postal..
Hotline : .. (silence)
Client : Allo ? je mets quoi ?
Hotline : (agacé) Votre code postal !
Client : (sincèrement désolé) Excusez-moi si je vous embête, mais je ne connais pas grand-chose à l'informatique, vous savez...



-----------------------------------

Hotline : Décrivez-moi votre écran
Client : [Echap], [F1], [F2], [F3] ...
Hotline : Non ! Ca c'est votre clavier ! L'écran, c'est la télé ...
Client : Vous me prenez pour un con ou quoi ?



-----------------------------


Client : Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à me connecter chez vous ...
Hotline : D'accord, on va régler tout ça, tout d'abord, j'ai besoin de savoir si vous êtes sur 3-1, 95, 98 ou Linux.
Client : Non monsieur, je suis sur Paris, 75


---------------------------------------


Secrétaire : Vous me dites "pas de majuscules pour le mot de passe",c'est bien ça ...?
Hotline : Exact.
Secrétaire : Et, les chiffres, je les mets en minuscule aussi ?


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

comment voulez-vous que je me repère dans la semaine si vous postez tous les jours dans les tradada réservé au lundi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Hotline : Monsieur, faites [CONTROL] [ALT] [SUPPR].
> ...



Tiens, tu l'a reçu aussi ? 



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> comment voulez-vous que je me repère dans la semaine si vous postez tous les jours dans les tradada réservé au lundi?




Pas grave, t'as qu'a bosser 7j/7, comme ça, tu t'en fout !


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, t'as qu'a bosser 7j/7, comme ça, tu t'en fout !



tu peut pas dire mieux je taf 7/7 et environs 18h par jours en ce moment et mes patrons (j'en ai plusieur ) il on la bonne idée de me mettre des jours de taf sans me prévenir se qui donne que samedi j'ai deux contrat pour le même jour!!  j'en ai refillé un a un pote.


si non pour ceux que sa dit la semaine prochaine je fait environs 8h en foyer de jeunes et de 6 a 8 heures de mixe la nuit pareil pour celle d'apres.


a croire que je suis a mon compte!!!! 

il est comment le statut de free lance en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

c'est très free mais pour ce qui est de lancer: c'est plus ça. Comment tu fais pour cumuler tout ça?


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> c'est très free mais pour ce qui est de lancer: c'est plus ça. Comment tu fais pour cumuler tout ça?


s'est la bonne vielle lois du t'a riens foutu tu vas manger.

j'ai eu une fin d'été et un hiver asser calme même trop calme et la d'un coup tous le monde est a la bourre (faut rendre les mixe du dvd dans 1 mois ) le foyer a besoin d'annimateur pour toutes les vacance donc sa s'est vue et la mairie a décidé de refaire des spectacle et ils ont besoin d'un lighteu.

sa pour trois semaine mais se qui est drôle s'est que après sa se câlme j'ai une semaine sans rien foutre!!!!!


----------



## Philippe (16 Février 2006)

Un mec entre dans la chambre, une chèvre dans les bras. Sa femme allongée sur le lit est en train de lire. 
L'homme dit : "Regarde chérie, c'est la vache que je baise quand t'as des migraines."
La femme répond : "Si t'étais pas con à ce point tu te rendrais compte qu'il s'agit d'une chèvre."
L'homme sourit : "Si t'étais moins conne tu comprendrais que je parlais à la chèvre..."


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Février 2006)

C'est un vieux couple encore très heureux. Ils ont tous les deux 94ans.

 Le mari meurt soudainement d'une crise cardiaque. Leur fille accourt vers sa mère pour la consoler, et celle-ci lui confie :
 - Ton père est mort en faisant l'amour, le pauvre.
 - Mais qu'avez vous pensé à votre âge de continuer à faire de telles folies ?
- Tu sais ma fille, c'était devenu une habitude, et nous y allions bien lentement. Tous les dimanche matin, on suivait le rythme descloches de la messe de sept heures. À Ding, c`était l'entrée et à Dong, c'était la sortie. On ne se fatiguait pas trop, tu sais, et c'était notre petit bonheur. 
Et puis la camionnette du marchand de glaces est passée dans la rue...


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

*Faites vous partie de la nouvelle économie ?*

La réponse est oui si :

1. Vous essayez d'entrer un mot de passe quand vous mettez votre micro-ondes en route.
2. Ca fait plusieurs années que vous n'avez plus fait une réussite avec un vrai jeu de cartes en papier.
3. Pour demander a votre voisin de bureau s'il veut aller déjeuner avec vous, vous lui envoyez un mail et il vous répond - également par mail - OK, laisse-moi 5 minutes.
4. Chacune de vos connaissances vous a donne au moins 3 numéros de téléphone.
5. Vous discutez âprement via un forum avec un type habitant en Amérique du Sud alors que vous n'avez jamais dit bonjour a votre voisin de palier.
6. Quand vous achetez un nouvel ordinateur, vous regrettez une semaine plus tard d'avoir payé cher un truc déjà dépassé.
7. Quand vous perdez un copain de vue, c'est parce qu'il n'a pas d'adresse e-mail.
8. Vous ignorez combien coûte un timbre poste.
9. Vous croyez qu'un type est organisé parce qu'il a plein de Post-It couleurs collés autour de son écran d'ordinateur.
10. La plupart des blagues que vous connaissez, vous les avez reçues par mail.
11. Quand vous décrochez le téléphone, le soir a la maison, vous annoncez le nom de votre entreprise avant de dire " bonsoir ".
12. Quand vous voulez téléphoner de chez vous, vous commencez par faire le 0 pour obtenir la communication extérieure.
13. Ca fait 4 ans que vous travaillez assis au même bureau mais votre société a changé 3 fois de nom et 7 fois de logo.
14. Vous partez bosser le matin dans le noir et vous rentrez le soir dans le noir aussi, même en été.
15. Quand on demande à vos parents ce que vous faites dans la vie ils disent "il travaille sur un ordinateur ".
16. Vous venez de lire cette liste en vous répétant a chaque ligne "Merde, c'est vrai ", - mais vous vous demandez déjà à qui vous allez le forwarder ! 

*Allez... Ca va s'arranger...*


----------



## Philippe (17 Février 2006)

Il était une fois un homme parfait et une femme parfaite qui se rencontrèrent.
Après s'être fait la cour, ils se marièrent ; leur union était bien sûr parfaite.
Une nuit de réveillon de Noël, ce couple parfait conduisait sa voiture parfaite le long d'une route déserte lorsqu'ils remarquèrent quelqu'un en détresse sur le bord de la route.
Étant parfaits, ils s'arrêtèrent pour offrir leur aide.
La personne en détresse était le Père Noël, avec sa hotte remplie de cadeaux.
Ne voulant pas que des milliers d'enfants soient déçus une veille de Noël, le couple parfait prit le Père Noël et ses jouets à bord de la voiture parfaite et l'accompagnèrent pour la distribution des cadeaux.
Malheureusement, à cause du mauvais temps, le couple parfait et le Père Noël eurent un accident.
Seulement l'un d'entre eux survécut à cet accident.
Lequel ?
(Voir la solution ci-dessous.)
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Continuez de descendre.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
La femme parfaite a survécu.
En fait, c'est la seule personne de cette histoire qui existe vraiment.
Tout le monde sait bien que le Père Noël et l'homme parfait n'existent pas.
*
*
Les femmes s'arrêtent de lire à partir d'ici, c'est la fin de la blague.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Les hommes peuvent continuer.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Continuez de descendre.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
(Seulement les hommes, j'ai dit !!!)
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Donc, si le Père Noël n'existe pas, pas plus d'ailleurs que l'homme parfait, la femme devait forcément conduire... cela explique l'accident.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Encore un peu plus bas !
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
D'autre part, si vous êtes une femme et que vous êtes en train de lire ceci, nous sommes en train d'illustrer une autre vérité : Les femmes n'écoutent jamais ce qu'on leur dit.


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois un homme parfait et une femme parfaite




Excellent! 
Je te plussois avec joie


----------



## yoffy (18 Février 2006)

C'est un type qui marche dans la rue et qui croise un de ses copains.

- Tiens salut ! Mais qu'est ce que tu transportes dans ces 2 grosses valises?

- Ouvre, tu verras. Le type ouvre une des deux valises, et il y trouve une espèce de gros insecte gluant, en fait, une mite géante.

- Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette bestiole ?

- Bah ! Tu vois bien, c'est une grosse mite.

- Ouais ! Et qu'est-ce que tu as dans l'autre valise ?

- Ouvre, tu verras bien. Le type ouvre la deuxième valise et là, il y a un gros nuage de fumée, puis un génie qui sort et qui lui dit :

- Fais un vux et je l'exaucerai. Le type ne fait ni une ni deux, il demande :

- Je voudrais un milliard ! Alors, il lève la tête et il voit une fissure s'ouvrir dans le ciel et un gros truc tombe sur le sol : une grande table de billard !

- Hé ! Il est sourd ou quoi ton génie ? J'avais demandé un milliard, pas un billard!

- Et moi, tu crois que j'avais demandé une grosse mite ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

Un étranger arrive en France et veut trouver du travail.
Aussitôt il se présente à l'ANPE
Une dame charmante l'acceuille :
- Avez vous des qualifications ?
- Non, pas vraiment
- En ce moment, j'ai une place d'éboueur, cela vous interesse t-il ?
- Non, non, moi nettoyer la merde des autres, ça va pas !
- J'ai aussi un eplace d'aide mécanicien.
- Ca va pas, les mains dégueulasses après chaque journée, très peu pour moi
La dame qui commence à se poser des questions :
- Et bien là, une place de menuisier, c'est bien ça, propre et interessant.
- Oh non, c'est trop fatiguant
La dame un peu exaspérée :
-Je crois que j'ai quelque chose pour vous
- Ha !
-Vous aimez les voyages ?
- Ah oui, j'aime beaucoup
- Vous aimez le sexe ?
- Oui, oui, oui, de quoi s'agit il ?
- Retournez dans votre pays et allez vous faire enc......

Je crois que je l'avais déjà poster, et qu'elle a été viré, enfin on verra bien


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2006)

Après avoir creusé le sol sur une profondeur de 100 mètres, des scientifiques russes ont trouvé des traces de fils de cuivre âgés de plus de 1000 ans, et en sont arrivés à la conclusion que leurs ancêtres avaient déjà un réseau téléphonique interurbain mille ans auparavant. 

Pour ne pas être en reste, dans les semaines qui suivirent, des scientifiques américains ont creusé leur sol sur une profondeur de plus de 200 mètres, et on vit ensuite dans les journaux :
- En creusant le sol américain, des scientifiques américains ont trouvé des traces de fibres optiques évaluées à plus de 2000 ans d'âge, et en sont venus à la conclusion que leurs ancêtres avaient déjà un réseau de communications digitales d'une technologie très avancée à l'époque de notre seigneur Jésus-Christ, soit environ 1000 ans avant les Russes

Une semaine plus tard les belges ont publié le rapport suivant :
- Après avoir creusé le sol belge sur une profondeur de 500 mètres, les scientifiques belges n'ont absolument rien trouvé du tout. 
Ils en ont donc conclu qu'il y a 5000 ans, chaque belge avait déjà un téléphone portable ...




*******************************************​
C'est une blonde qui dit à sa mère : 
- maman, je suis enceinte
Sa mère : 
- Ma pauvre fille .. mais où avais-tu la tête !
- Dans le parebrise ..

Quelle est le point commun entre le verglas et une chatte?
Dans les deux cas si tu dérapes tu l'as dans le cul !

Quel est le pourquoi du parce que ?
réponse: le cheval
...
????? .... pourquoi?
... 
Parce que

C'est deux homosexuels qui sont dans un avion .. il fait nuit
Un murmure à l'autre:
- j'ai envie de baiser
L'autre lui répond à voix basse:
- t'es malade on va nous entendre
Le premier:
- mais non tout le monde dort ... regarde ... et le mec lance à haute voix:
- serait-il possible d'avoir une cigarette s'il vous plait?
Personne ne répond
- tu vois!
- d'accord dit l'autre et toute la nuit ils baisent

Le lendemain quand l'hotesse allume la lumière elle voit un monsieur se tenant la machoire .. elle lui dit:
- mais qu'est ce que vous avez monsieur?
il lui repond:
- j'ai terriblement mal aux dents
L'hotesse:
- mais il fallait appeler Monsieur,on vous aurait donner un calmant 
et l'autre:
- Quoi? ... vous êtes folle? ... cette nuit y a un type qui a demandé une simple cigarette et il s'est fait emculer toute la nuit




*******************************************​
DU VECU!!!! ..... ATTENTION !

J'ignore si beaucoup parmi vous font leurs courses chez Cora mais ceci pourrait vous être utile.
Je vous envoie ceci pour vous prévenir d'une mésaventure qui m'est arrivée,étant donné que j'ai été la victime d'une arnaque alors que je faisais mes courses .... Ceci s'est produit au Cora et peut vous arriver !!!

Voici comment cela fonctionne ... Deux superbes jeunes filles vous abordent alors que vous rangez vos courses dans le coffre de votre voiture.
Elles commencent par frotter votre pare-brise avec une éponge et du produit nettoyant, leur poitrine sortant littéralement de leur petit T-shirt.
Il est presque impossible de ne pas y prêter attention.
Alors que vous les remerciez et leur offrez un pourboire, elles le  refusent et vous demandent à la place de les conduire dans un autre centre Cora.
Vous acceptez et elles montent à l'arrière de votre voiture.

En chemin, elles commencent à faire l'amour ensemble. L'une d'elles  grimpe ensuite sur le siège passager et s'adonne au sexe oral avec vous, pendant que l'autre vole votre portefeuille !

On m'a ainsi volé le mien vendredi dernier, samedi, deux fois dimanche,encore une fois mardi et à nouveau ce matin.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est deux pedés qui sont dans un avion .. il fait nuit
> Un murmure à l'autre:
> - j'ai envie de baiser
> L'autre lui répond à voix basse:
> ...




    remplace pede par gay ou homosexuel et ce serait


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Février 2006)

Le saviez - vous ?  

En 1997, les compagnies aériennes américaines ont économisé 40,000 $ US 
rien qu'en enlevant une olive dans chaque salade servie à bord. 

Une girafe peut se nettoyer les oreilles avec la langue. 

Mais personne n'est capable de se lécher le coude... Il est impossible 
de le toucher avec la langue. 

Des millions d'arbres sont plantés accidentellement par des écureuils qui 
enterrent des noisettes et qui oublient où ils les ont cachées. 

Manger une pomme est plus efficace que boire un café pour se tenir éveillé. 

Les fourmis s'étirent le matin quand elles se réveillent ! 

Les brosses à dents de couleur bleue sont plus utilisées que les rouges. 

Le nom complet de Donald est : 
Donald Fauntleroy Duck 

35% des gens qui utilise les agences de rencontre sont déjà mariés. 

Seulement 1 personne sur 2 milliards vivra jusqu'à 116 ans et plus. 

Il n'y a qu'un seul aliment qui ne se détériore pas : le miel 

Les dauphins dorment avec un oeil ouvert. 

Un tiers de la glace vendue dans le monde est à la vanille. 

Les ongles des mains croissent environ 4 fois plus vite que ceux des pieds. 

L'oeil d'une autruche est plus grand que son cerveau. 

Les droitiers vivent en moyenne neuf ans de plus que les gauchers. 

 Le "coin-coin" d'un canard ne produit pas d'écho. 

Le muscle le plus puissant du corps est la langue. 

Il est impossible d'éternuer les yeux ouverts. 

Les chimpanzés et les dauphins sont les seuls animaux, avec l'homme, 
capables de se reconnaître dans un miroir. 

Rire durant la journée = mieux dormir la nuit.








Environ 99% des personnes qui lisent ce message... 
si ce n'est pas 100%... 
ont essayé de se lécher le coude sans succès ! 

------------------------------------------------------------

3 frères chinois, Bu, Fu et Chu, décident d'aller vivre aux US. Bu décide d'américaniser son nom en Buck. Chu décide de devenir Chuck. Fu décide de rester en Chine.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Une jeune fille à son frère : 

- "Enlève mes chaussures !" 

Le frère s'exécute. 

- "Enlève mon corsage !" 

Le frère s'exécute. 

- "Enlève ma jupe !" 

Le frère s'exécute. 

- "Enlève mon soutien-gorge !" 

Le frère s'exécute. 

- "Enlève mon string !" 

Le frère s'exécute. 

- "Et la prochaine fois que tu mets mes habits, je vais le dire à Maman !"


------------------------------------------------------------

Un homme entre dans un bar et remarque sur le comptoir une immense jarre pleine de billets de 10 $. Il se dit qu'il doit y en avoir pour des milliers de dollars. Il demande au barman:  
- C'est quoi le gag, avec la jarre?  
- Eh bien, tu paies 10 $ et si tu réussis trois épreuves, le magot est à toi !! 
L'homme est vivement intéressé:  
- Quelles sont les trois épreuves?  
- Paie d'abord, dit le barman, c'est la règle.  

Alors l'homme lui tend un billet de 10 $ que le barman ajoute aux autres dans la jarre.  
- OK, dit le barman, voici ce que tu dois faire. D'abord tu dois boire un gallon de tequila aux piments sans faire la grimace. Ensuite, tu dois arracher à mains nues la dent cariée du pit-bull dans la cour arrière.  
Finalement, en haut il y a une vielle femme de 90 ans qui n'a jamais atteint l'orgasme, et tu dois la faire jouir.  
L'homme est estomaqué:  
- Je sais que j'ai payé 10 $ mais je ne suis pas fou. C'est impossible!  
On ne peut pas boire un gallon de tequila aux piments ni faire ces autres choses...  
- Comme tu veux, dit le barman, mais ton 10 $ reste où il est!  
Le temps passe et l'homme ingurgite quelques verres, puis d'autres encore...  
Finalement, il demande:  
- Oussé qu'alle est c'te hips! tequila?  
Il empoigne le gallon à deux mains et avale tout le contenu d'une seule gorgée. Des larmes lui coulent sur les joues mais il ne grimace pas. En titubant, il se rend dans la cour arrière où le pit-bull est enchaîné.  
Bientôt les autres clients du bar entendent des bruits de bagarre:  
le pitbull jappe, l'homme cri, le pitbull hurle, puis soudain... le silence.  
Au moment où les clients commencent à penser que l'homme est sûrement mort, il rentre dans le bar. Ses vêtements sont déchirés et ensanglantés.  

Il est couvert de morsures et de griffures.  
- Maintenant, dit-il, où est la vieille femme avec la dent cariée?  




------------------------------------------------------

Dans une grande entreprise, le directeur reçoit un nouvel embauché : 
- Comment vous appelez-vous, mon garçon ? 
- Thomas, et vous ? 
Le directeur, furieux, s'écrie : 
- Mon petit bonhomme, je ne sais pas d'où vous arrivez, mais sachez que dans mon entreprise, les gens s'appellent par leur nom ! Si vous vous appelez Thomas Tartempion, je vous appellerai "Tartempion", mais pas Thomas. Me suis-je bien fait comprendre ? 
- Oui monsieur. 
- Alors, c'est quoi votre nom de famille ? 
- Mon nom est Monchéri. 
- Très bien, Thomas, au travail.


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un homme entre dans un bar .......
> - Maintenant, dit-il, où est la vieille femme avec la dent cariée?


Trop ri .... les toilettes c'est où? ...


----------



## Malow (20 Février 2006)

A FAIRE CIRCULER DE TOUTE URGENCE!!!

A partir de ce jour, sachez que vous avez le droit de refuser un contrôle
d'alcoolémie pratiqué par la Police ou la Gendarmerie ! (décret paru dans le
JO du 05 - 01- 2006 ).

En effet, il y a risque de contamination de l'embout par la grippe aviaire,
car ces contrôles sont effectués par des poulets en plein air dont les
heures de sortie ne sont pas maîtrisées.

Faites ATTENTION.


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> A FAIRE CIRCULER DE TOUTE URGENCE!!!
> A partir de ce jour, sachez que vous avez le droit de refuser un contrôle
> d'alcoolémie pratiqué par la Police ou la Gendarmerie ! (décret paru dans le
> JO du 05 - 01- 2006 ).
> ...




On peut toujours essayer de leur dire ça lors d'un contrôle.... :mouais:
J'essaierai


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Un conseil de banquier....

Vous ne savez que faire de votre argent?
Voici la solution :

Messieurs, faites tatouer un euro sur votre sexe. 
Vous aurez ainsi le plaisir d'avoir 5 avantages :

1) Vous verrez croître votre investissement
2) Vous prendrez plaisir à toucher votre pognon
3) Vous ne verrez plus d'un mauvais oeil qu'une femme dévore vos économies
4) Vous serez le seul à décider comment le protéger
5) Vous serez le seul à décider où le placer.


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil de banquier....



Connerie de vbulmachintruc....


----------



## duracel (20 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil de banquier....
> 
> Vous ne savez que faire de votre argent?
> Voici la solution :
> ...



déjà bu


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Soyez vigilants ! Ceci peut vous arriver aussi...



Euh.... :hein:

Prem's !  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bon sinon, pour pas poster pour rien   je vous propose la réflexion géopolitique suivante (je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été posté ou pas) :

COMPRENDRE LE PRINCIPE DES REGIMES
POLITIQUES AVEC DEUX VACHES​
SOCIALISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vos voisins vous aident à vous en occuper et vous partagez le lait.

COMMUNISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend les deux et vous fournit en lait.

FASCISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend les deux et vous vend le lait.

NAZISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement vous prend la vache blonde et abat la brune.

DICTATURE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Les miliciens les confisquent et vous fusillent. 

FEODALITE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le seigneur s'arroge la moitié du lait. 

DEMOCRATIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Un vote décide à qui appartient le lait. 

DEMOCRATIE REPRESENTATIVE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Une élection désigne celui qui décide à qui appartient le lait.

DEMOCRATIE DE SINGAPOUR : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous écopez d'une amende pour détention de bétail en appartement.

ANARCHIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous les laissez se traire en autogestion.

CAPITALISME : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous en vendez une, et vous achetez un taureau pour faire des petits.

CAPITALISME SAUVAGE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous vendez l'une, vous forcez l'autre à produire comme quatre, et vous licenciez l'ouvrier qui s'en occupait en l'accusant d'être inutile. 

BUREAUCRATIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Le gouvernement publie des règles d'hygiène qui vous invitent à en abattre une. Après quoi il vous fait déclarer la quantité de lait que vous avez pu traire de l'autre, il vous achète le lait et il le jette. Enfin, il vous fait remplir des formulaires pour déclarer la vache manquante.

ECOLOGIE : Vous avez 2 vaches. Vous gardez le lait et le gouvernement vous achète la bouse.

CAPITALISME EUROPEEN : On vous subventionne la première année pour acheter une 3ème vache. On fixe les quotas la deuxième année et vous payez une amende pour surproduction. On vous donne une prime la troisième année pour abattre la 2ème vache.


MONARCHIE CONSTITUTIONNELLE BRITANNIQUE : Vous tuez une des vaches pour la donner à manger à l'autre. La vache vivante devient folle. L'Europe vous subventionne pour l'abattre. Vous la donnez à manger à vos moutons.

CAPITALISME A LA FRANÇAISE : Pour financer la retraite de vos vaches, le gouvernement décide de lever un nouvel impôt : la CSSANAB (cotisation sociale de solidarité avec nos amies les bêtes).
Deux ans après, comme la France a récupéré une partie du cheptel britannique, le système est déficitaire. Pour financer le déficit on lève un nouvel impôt sur la production de lait : le RAB (remboursement de l'ardoise bovine).
Les vaches se mettent en grève. Il n'y a plus de lait. Les Français sont dans la rue : "DU LAIT, ON VEUT DU LAIT". La France construit un lactoduc sous la manche pour s'approvisionner auprès des Anglais. L'Europe déclare le lait anglais impropre à la consommation. On lève un nouvel impôt pour l'entretien du lactoduc devenu inutile.

REGIME CORSE : Vous avez deux cochons qui courent dans la forêt. Vous déclarez 200 vaches et vous touchez les subventions européennes.


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)

Un type rentre dans un café :

- Bonjour, je voudrais un sandwich à la baleine s'il vous plait ?!
- Mais bien sur, monsieur.

Le barman part vers la cuisine et revient un instant plus tard :
- Désolé Monsieur, on a plus de pain...

:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

La véritable histoire de Pinocchio.
Un jour, Pinocchio et sa petite amie étaient au lit en train de s'amuser. Ils étaient en pleine étreinte lorsque Pinocchio, soudain sentit que sa petite amie n'était plus si enthousiaste...
- Qu'est-ce qui se passe, demande Pinocchio
Dans un soupir, la petite amie lui répond :
- Pinocchio, mon petit Pinocchio chéri, tu sais combien je t'aime. Mais pourtant, il faut que tu le saches: À chaque fois que nous faisons l'amour, tu me laisses des échardes, et ça me fait mal!
Pinocchio est effondré par cette révélation, et il passe une très mauvaise nuit. Le lendemain, il va voir Gepetto pour lui demander conseil.
Gepetto, menuisier expert, voit tout de suite la solution:
- Pourquoi ne pas utiliser du papier de verre Pinocchio? C'en sera fini de tous tes problèmes!
Pinocchio remercie son créateur et s'en retourne chez lui.
Plusieurs mois plus tard, Gepetto croise Pinocchio à la quincaillerie alors qu'il est en train d'acheter tout un stock de papier de verre:
- Bonjour Pinocchio. Dis donc, ça a l'air de bien marcher avec les filles d'après ce que je vois...
Et Pinocchio répond :
- Les filles ? Qui a besoin des filles ??


Un indien est en train de garder des chèvres. Un cow-boy se pointe et lui dit
- C'est ton chien ?
- Lui être
- Je peux lui parler un peu ?
- Chien pas parler !
Bon, le cow-boy s'approche du chien.
- Ca va ?
- Pas mal !
(Stupeur de l'Indien...)
- Cet Indien, c'est ton maître
- Ouais.
- Il est bien avec toi
- Oui, très bien. Il m'emmène pisser deux fois par jour, me donne de la bonne bouffe et joue avec moi.
(Ahurissement de l'Indien)
Le cow-boy demande à l'Indien.
- C'est ton cheval ?
- Lui être
- Je peux lui parler un peu ?
- Cheval pas parler.
Le cow-boy s'approche du cheval.
- Ca roule ?
- Bien !
(L'Indien de plus en plus ahuri)
- Cet indien, c'est ton maître
- Oui.
- Comment il te traite
- Bien. Il me monte bien, me fait faire juste l'exercice nécessaire,une bonne course par jour. Il ne me surmène pas, me fait boire régulièrement, et il m'a construit une cabane ou il y a de la litière et du foin.
(L'Indien n'en croit ni ses yeux ni ses oreilles)
Le cow-boy revient vers l'Indien.
- C'est tes chèvres ?
- Chèvres mentir.


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Février 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

C'est long mais ça vaut le coup 

 Le TOP 40 des erreurs féminines au lit ....
     Mesdames, mesdemoiselles ... accrochez-vous, c'est votre tour de prendre
     des cours !
     Ca peut paraître parfois cru, mais vous vous reconnaîtrez sûrement sur
     bien des points.



      Le TOP 40 des erreurs féminines au lit


      Erreur n°1 : JUSTEMENT, IL N'Y A PAS QUE LE LIT
      Certes le lit est sans doute plus confortable, mais à la longue ça
     lasse. Sans aller jusqu'à l'exhibitionnisme, il y a plein d'autres endroits à
     expérimenter pour briser la routine : le salon, la cuisine, le placard
     de l'entrée, la cabane à outils, le balcon derrière les géraniums...

      Erreur n°2 : NE PAS FAIRE DE FELLATION
      Inexcusable. Pour celles qui invoqueraient des prétextes sanitaires,
     sachez  qu'un sexe propre contient bien moins de germes qu'une bouche, même
     propre. Cette excuse étant définitivement évacuée, il ne reste aucune raison
     de ne pas s'y mettre.

      Erreur n°3 : SUÇOTER DU BOUT DES LÈVRES
      D'accord, il faut commencer en douceur la fellation en titillant le
     bout du sexe de son partenaire, mais on ne va pas en rester là éternellement !
     Au bout d'un moment, il faut quand même le gober franchement dans sa
     bouche. Evidemment, en fonction de la générosité de l'organe, on agira avec
      prudence pour éviter un étouffement qui risquerait de casser l'ambiance.

      Erreur n°4 : TIRER LA PEAU COMME UNE FURIE
      Cette erreur ne concerne évidemment que vos partenaires non circoncis.
     Il ne faut pas tirer la peau du sexe de votre partenaire pour en dégager le
     gland comme s'il s'agissait de dépecer un lapin. Allez-y en douceur et
      progressivement.

      Erreur n°5 : OUBLIER DE LUBRIFIER
     Une fois découvert, le gland devient très sensible. Le caresser à sec
     avec vos doigts peut être douloureux. Alors lubrifier vos doigts avec votre
     salive ou mieux passez votre langue dessus de temps en temps. Et plus
     si affinité (voir Erreur n°2)

      Erreur n°6 : QU'EST CE QUE JE VOUS SERS ? LES *******S, S'IL VOUS  PLAIT
      Certes elles sont en dessous et on ne les voit pas du premier coup
     dil, mais quand même vous avez dû en entendre parler. Il faut s'en occuper
     délicatement, les serrer doucement, les caresser du bout des doigts,
     les griffer gentiment avec vos ongles, les lécher, ne pas les oublier et y
      revenir régulièrement.

      Erreur n°7 : ACTIVER LE DETONATEUR TROP TOT
     Attention, certes il faut bien s'occuper des testicules, mais au bout d'un
     moment, quand l'excitation est très forte, le simple fait de les
     toucher peut déclencher l'explosion finale. On devra donc faire preuve de
     dosage dans la manipulation de l'explosif.

     Erreur n°8 : LA MAIN AUX FESSES
      Les fesses des hommes sont sensibles aux caresses et au pétrissage,
     d'abord doux puis vigoureux. Bon, ce n'est quand même pas une zone érogène,
     inutile d'y passer une heure, mais enfin ça vaut le coup de faire un détour.

     Erreur n°9 : FEMME A POILS
      A part quelques fétichistes de la pilosité, il faut admettre que les
     hommes goûtent peu les aisselles et les jambes poilues (ou alors dans des
     contrées exotiques). Donc l'usage d'une solution mécanique ou chimique sera
     apprécié pour se défaire des poils superflus. On sait, c'est contraignant et
     douloureux, mais c'est comme ça.

     Erreur n°10 : PASSAGE EN RASE MOTTE
      La question de l'épilation partielle ou totale du sexe est plus
     délicate et sera laissée à l'appréciation de chacun(e). Néanmoins, il serait
     dommage de se priver de l'expérience de vous offrir lisse et douce à la langue de
     son partenaire. Ne serait-ce que par curiosité pour l'un et pour l'autre.
      N'hésitons pas à nous surprendre.

      Erreur n°11 : RASE COMPAGNE
     Le rasage peu faire partie des jeux érotiques préliminaires. Avec un
     rasoir jetable et une bombe de mousse à raser (surtout pas mentholée), les
     risques de se blesser sont très faibles et la sensation même de rasage est
     très agréable. Ce qui est vrai pour madame l'est aussi pour monsieur. Se
     faire caresser le scrotum lisse est délicieux et le lécher ainsi l'est tout
     autant.   
    Erreur n°12 : A QUOI ÇA SERT QU'AUBADE SE DECARCASSE ?
    Si les fabricants de lingerie font des efforts pour créer des modèles
    émoustillants, c'est pour que nous en profitions (surtout si nous les
    avons  offerts). Alors montrer les, jouez-en et laisser nous les admirer sur
     vous. Ne vous déshabillez pas en vitesse pour vous fourrer sous la couette
     en courant.

     Erreur n°13 : LE FOND DE L'AIR EST FRAIS
     Si vous êtes frileuse, ce qui est le cas de bien des femmes, prévoyez
     de monter le chauffage dans la pièce des ébats. Dépiauter sous la couette
     4 couches de peignoir, pyjama de laine, Damard pour finir sur les
     chaussons en laine des Pyrénées, ça casse l'ambiance.

     Erreur n°14 : LE COUP DU LANCE PIERRE
     Il ne vous a pas échappé que le slip ou le caleçon d'un homme est
     retenu à la taille par un élastique. C'est tout à fait délectable de sentir
     votre main se glisser sous cet élastique pour partir à la découverte de
     votre jouet préféré. Attention toutefois quand vous retirez ensuite votre
     main de ne pas laisser claquer l'élastique sur les testicules, ça fait très,
     très mal.

      Erreur n°15 : NE PAS AIMER LE ******
      On peut admettre que pour votre première fois vous soyez surprise par
      l'émission de la semence de votre partenaire et que cela vous mette
      mal à  l'aise. Mais ensuite, il sera considéré comme malpoli de faire votre
      dégoûtée devant le nectar de vie que nous vous offrons. Sans aller
     jusqu'à vous en faire un masque de beauté comme dans les films X, considérez
     avec bienveillance cette substance. Et si c'est votre tailleur Channel qui
     est souillé, Monsieur aura le tact de prendre le nettoyage à sa charge en
     toute discrétion (sauf si c'est Bill Clinton).

      Erreur n°16 : LE TEMPS DU MUET EST REVOLU
      Le cinéma muet ne l'était que parce que la technique du parlant
     n'avait pas été inventée. Ce n'était pas parce que c'est mieux, le muet. Au lit
     c'est pareil, échanger quelques paroles dans l'action, même un peu crues est
     un stimulant à ne pas négliger. Il conviendra de choisir le niveau de
     langage approprié qui ira de « Jean-Eudes je suis votre fougueuse pouliche,
     chevauchez-moi comme un étalon, grand fou » à « Rocco, défonce-moi
     bien la  chatte avec ta grosse queue »

     Erreur n°17 : AVALER OR NOT AVALER ZAT IZ ZE QUESTION
     Il est indéniable qu'une femme qui se délecte avec gourmandise de
     notre ****** et l'avale goulûment en en redemandant acquiert un prestige et
     une aura qui la distingue définitivement des autres. C'est du domaine de
     > l'irrationnel. Les manuels de sexologie doivent probablement expliquer
     ça. Celles qui n'avalent pas seront bien inspirées de recracher
     discrètement et sans manifester de dégoût (voir Erreur n° 15).

      Erreur n°18 : UN TIERS / DEUX TIERS
     Quelques jours par mois la femme en age de procréer est indisposée,
     c'est un fait acquis. Notons en préambule que rien n'empêche un rapport sexuel
     dans ces circonstances. Toutefois d'aucun pourrait y trouver à redire,
      admettons. Cela ne doit pas nous empêcher de partager un peu de plaisir par
     d'autres moyens. Il reste deux autres orifices opérationnels et à moins d'avoir
     dans l'heure qui suit un rendez-vous chez son dentiste pour un détartrage
     et chez son gastro-entérologue pour une coloscopie, il n'y a pas de raison de
     se priver. Sans compter que si Madame n'a pas les deux bras dans le
     plâtre...

      Erreur n°19 : ETEINDRE LA LUMIERE
     Ça va pas non ?

      Erreur n°20 : SIMULER
      Pour celles qui nourrissent un sentiment fut-il ténu pour leur
     partenaire et comptent s'en resservir un peu, il sera préférable d'expliquer comment
     donner du plaisir plutôt que de simuler. Il conviendra bien entendu de
     faire preuve de tact et de pédagogie car le mâle sous son air bonhomme cache
     souvent une susceptibilité exacerbée sur le sujet de ses performances
     sexuelles.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

2ème partie : 

   Erreur n°21 : NE PAS SIMULER
     >Si au bout de deux heures de fougueuses acrobaties vous ne ressentez
      toujours rien, il sera de bon ton de simuler l'orgasme pour mettre fin
     aux souffrances existentielles de votre partenaire et d'ainsi le rassurer.
     Rappelons-le, le mâle sous son air bonhomme cache souvent une
     susceptibilité exacerbée sur le sujet de ses performances sexuelles. Il conviendra
     ensuite de procéder à quelques mises au point techniques (voir Erreur n°20).

     Erreur n°22 : BLACK-OUT
    Fermer les yeux en permanence est fortement déconseillé. Premièrement
     vous pourriez avoir une surprise en les rouvrant et en ne reconnaissant pas
      celui avec lequel vous aviez commencé vos ébats une demi-heure plus tôt.
      Deuxièmement l'homme aime être admiré pendant qu'il fait l'amour à sa
     compagne, ça le valorise et il aime. C'est tout, c'est comme ça.

      Erreur n°23 : ATTENDRE LES INDICATIONS DU METTEUR EN SCENE
      Il n'y a rien de plus exaspérant qu'une femme qui ne prend aucune
     initiative et attend simplement que l'homme se charge de tout : quelle position,
     quand on change, quel rythme, quelle caresse. A part dans une relation de
     soumission, ce qui n'est statistiquement pas la majorité des cas, la
     participation active de la femme est fortement souhaitée.

      Erreur n°24 : GARDER SES MI-BAS
      Si pour une raison quelconque vous portez des mi-bas comme mémé,
     faites en sorte qu'ils ne soient jamais, mais alors jamais visibles, à aucun
     moment, jamais, jamais, jamais.

      Erreur n°25 : RETIENS-MOI OU JE FAIS UN MALHEUR
     Certaines femmes aiment retenir contre elle leur partenaire après
     l'orgasme. Soit. Prenez garde néanmoins à la débandade si votre partenaire porte
     un préservatif. Faute d'une rigidité suffisante et dans un environnement,
     disons distendu, le préservatif risque de quitter son support. Ceci
     présente deux inconvénients majeurs. Le premier et le plus important, est qu'il ne
     vous protège plus ni l'un ni l'autre. Le second est que cet instant de
    tendresse se finit en expédition spéléologico-gynécologique.

     Erreur n°26 : ETRE UNE FRIGIDE FARCEUSE
     Il n'est pas honteux d'être frigide. Il y a sans doute des raisons
     pour lesquelles une femme l'est et elle aura tout avantage à consulter un
     spécialiste pour se sortir de ce mauvais pas. En revanche il est tout
     à fait inacceptable de ne pas en informer son partenaire qui dépensera en
     vain son énergie, son attention et son temps à tenter de lui donner du plaisir.
     Rappelons-le, le mâle sous son air bonhomme cache souvent une
     susceptibilité exacerbée sur le sujet de ses performances sexuelles.

     Erreur n°27 : REFUSER LE PROGRES
     C'est grâce à son goût de progresser que l'Homme est arrivé là où il
     est. On pourrait gloser sur les bénéfices réels du progrès au vu de
     réalisations telles que les mi-bas par exemple, mais là n'est pas la question. Il
     est malvenu de refuser les innovations raisonnables dans les jeux
     érotiques dans la mesure où cela est consenti et maîtrisé : photos, vidéos,
     accessoires, costumes, gadgets, aliments liquides... Si ça ne plaît pas on peut
     toujours renoncer, mais ne pas essayer pour faire plaisir à son partenaire
     c'est pas bien, non vraiment, c'est pas bien.

     Erreur n°28 : L'OEIL DU CYCLOPE
     Non loin du sexe de la femme se trouve un orifice assez attractif,
     source dans la plupart des cas de plaisirs pour l'homme et pour la femme. Il
     est inconvenant de refuser catégoriquement d'expérimenter la sodomie,
     comme il est tout aussi inconvenant d'en imposer la pratique. Il sera de bon
     ton d'accepter l'expérience au moins une fois (voir Erreur n°27) en
     exigeant que les préliminaires soient doux et adaptés, puis que la pénétration soit
     pratiquée en douceur avec un préservatif et un lubrifiant (à base
     d'eau). Si vraiment la douleur l'emporte sur le plaisir, d'un commun accord, on
     s'en tiendra là. Dans le cas contraire, de nouvelles perspectives de
     plaisirs s'ouvriront...

     Erreur n°29 : L'OEIL DU CYCLOPE, LE RETOUR
    Non loin du sexe de la l'homme se trouve un orifice assez attractif,
     source dans la plupart des cas de plaisirs pour l'homme et pour la femme.
     Sans verser dans la bisexualité, il est de notoriété publique que l'anus de
     l'homme est une zone érogène dont il serait dommage de ne pas explorer
     les possibilités (voir Erreur n°27). L'introduction d'un doigt
     convenablement lubrifié (salive ou lubrifiant à base d'eau) peut déclencher des
     sensations fort agréables en particulier si elle est accompagnée d'une fellation.
     Pour pratiquer cette caresse, Madame aura la présence d'esprit de couper
     l'ongle du doigt qu'elle destine à cette pratique.

     Erreur n°30 : CRIER COMME LARA FABIAN
     L'homme aime faire jouir sa compagne et en avoir une preuve tangible.
     Rappelons-le, le mâle sous son air bonhomme cache souvent une
    susceptibilité exacerbée sur le sujet de ses performances sexuelles. Néanmoins, les
     hurlements au moment de l'orgasme peuvent être déroutants, voire
    embarrassants si les dispositions d'insonorisation des lieux n'avaient pas

     été prises au préalable. Il sera bienvenu de prévenir l'homme de cet
     aspect attachant de votre personnalité.

     Erreur n°31 : FAIRE DES PLIAGES
     Le moment du déshabillage est excitant et délicat car pour l'homme il
     est parsemé de pièges : agrafes du soutien-gorge, bouton-pression du body
     à l'entrejambes, collants, fermeture à glissière minuscule, boutons de
     la robe trop gros pour les boutonnières... Cet instant n'est pas exempt d'un
    certain stress bien compréhensible, aussi est-il malvenu d'en rajouter en
     prenant un soin maniaque à ranger bien soigneusement vos affaires au fur à mesure
     qu'on vous les retire.

     Erreur n°32 : RUINER MON GUCCI
     Le moment du déshabillage est excitant et délicat car pour la femme se
     sera le moment où elle découvrira si son partenaire à des poils dans le dos
     ou pas. Aussi dans sa fougueuse hâte néglige-t-elle parfois de prendre
     soin des  coûteux vêtements de marque dont l'homme a fait l'acquisition dans
     l'unique intention de se les faire retirer par elle. Il sera de bon ton qu'elle
     les traite avec attention et ne les jette pas négligemment par terre,
     mais les dépose avec précaution sur une chaise.

    Erreur n°33 : NE PAS S'ENDORMIR APRES L'AMOUR
    Il n'échappera à personne que lors du coït, l'homme dépense beaucoup
    plus  d'énergie que la femme et que par voie de conséquence celui-ci est au
   final plus fatigué que sa partenaire. Comme disait Lao Tseu dans sa grande
  sagesse, il est plus facile d'ouvrir la bouche que de tendre le bras.
  Se trouvant dans un lit, la tendance naturelle de l'homme sera donc
  l'assoupissement. Le moyen de remédier à ce regrettable état de fait
  sera de trouver un autre endroit pour les ébats sexuels (voir Erreur n°1) ou
  de vous endormir vous-même sans la ramener.

 Erreur n°34 : METTRE SA CREME DE NUIT
 Rien de plus immonde que de s'engluer dans un produit gras et
malodorant au moment de déposer un délicat baiser sur la joue de sa partenaire. Si
un certain nombre d'opérations cosmétiques doivent être réalisées avant
de vous livrer à notre concupiscence, veillez à ce qu'il n'en reste aucune
trace.

 Erreur n°35 : PRENDRE UNE DOUCHE, FAIRE UN SHAMPOING, UN
APRES-SHAMPOING, UN BRUSHING, UN GOMMAGE, UN MASQUE
Après une longue journée ou une longue soirée en boîte de nuit, la
bonne éducation veut que l'on prenne une douche avant de se lancer dans des
ébats intimes. Il est préférable que ces ablutions soient les plus rapides
possibles afin que votre partenaire ne trouve pas à s'occuper en
attendant. Vous seriez certainement fâchée de devoir attendre qu'il ait fini de
regarder Turbo à la télé avant s'occuper de vous.

Erreur n°36 : FAIRE LA PLANCHE
 Rien de pire qu'une femme qui ne bouge pas, qui ne réagit pas aux
efforts de son partenaire pour lui donner du plaisir. Il faut faire onduler votre
bassin, trémousser votre croupe, laisser frétiller votre ventre bref,
il ne faut pas être fainéante sous l'homme.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

La fin  : 
Erreur n°37 : GUIDAGE LASER
Les phallus équipant les hommes ne sont pas dotés de guidage laser.
Aussi, il arrive que nous rencontrions quelques problèmes de visée lors de
l'introduction de notre organe dans le vôtre. Une sortie de route en
pleine chevauchée n'est pas non plus à exclure. Dans ces deux situations, nos
mains ne sont pas toujours disponibles, cela dépend de la configuration adoptée.

 Il sera très apprécié que vous preniez en charge le réajustement de la
trajectoire plutôt que de nous laisser tâtonner bêtement.

Erreur n°38 : NE PAS PREVOIR LE ROOM SERVICE
De l'avis général, l'homme donne beaucoup de lui-même durant les ébats
sexuels. Il n'est donc pas surprenant qu'une fois ces ébats terminés,
il éprouve le besoin de reprendre des forces. Il appréciera donc que l'on
tienne à sa disposition un assortiment de ses boissons et en-cas
préférés. Ne pas lui proposer une petite collation après les efforts qu'il a
déployés pour faire vibrer vos sens serait vraiment d'une impardonnable
ingratitude.

Erreur n°39 : PARLER D'AMOUR, DE FIANCAILLES, DE MARIAGE, D'ENFANT
 Ne mélangeons pas tout, s'il vous plait.

 Erreur n°40 : OUBLIER D'EXPRIMER DE LA GRATITUDE
N'oubliez pas que le monde en plein de femmes comme vous, assoiffées
de plaisir physique et prêtes à tout pour avoir un mâle convenable dans
leur lit. Vous avez la chance d'avoir été comblée par un amant plein
d'ardeur, de délicatesse et d'attention. Alors n'hésitez pas à lui montrer votre
gratitude, avec des mots tendres et des gestes délicats. Rappelons-le
une dernière fois, le mâle sous son air bonhomme cache souvent une
susceptibilité exacerbée sur le sujet de ses performances sexuelles.


PS : J'ai appris un nouveau truc : un post est limité à 10 000 caractères  ( Nephou )


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> déjà bu



A zut, ba autant pour moi.....


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

On connaît les perles du bac, mais pas forcement celles des prof' : 

-"Les absences répétées- et injustifiées- de monsieur X ne lui ont pas permis de donner toute la mesure de son incompétence. " 
-"...et pourtant, ce n'est pas le manque d'intelligence qui lui fait défaut. " 
-" Fait preuve de qualités professionnelles certaines qui ne demandent qu'à s'exprimer dans un autre service. " 
-" Intelligence rare, très. " 
-" Sait maintenant parler saura prochainement écouter " 
-" Travaille depuis plusieurs années à l'élaboration d'une monographie sur les produits cosmétiques. " 
-" Son affectation dans un service de recherche devrait permettre à M. Y de trouver sa voie, voire le chemin du bureau. " 
-" Donne de l'administration une image assez proche de ce qu'elle pouvait être à l'époque des cavernes. " 
-" Pourra utilement raccourcir ses temps de pause tout en allongeant ses tenues vestimentaires. " 
- " Peut peu, fait moins encore. " 
-" Confond plage de travail et travail à la plage. S'étonne de se retrouver le bec dans l'eau. " 
-" Son aversion pour le dialogue n'a d'égal que son amour pour les statistiques. " 
-" La suppression des notes de service devrait lui permettre de retrouver l'usage de la parole. " 
-" Particulièrement efficace dans l'organisation des pots de départ et dans le maniement du pistolet optique. " 
-" Son intelligence concrète laissait présager de nombreuses fautes professionnelles. Son absence de motivation a permis d'éviter cet écueil. " 
-" A largement anticipé la réduction du temps de travail. " 
-" a inventé le rendement négatif. " 
-" Affecté à la BCR, M. K n'hésite pas à rechercher l'information à la source. S'y noie fréquemment. " 
-"Toujours ponctuel à la cantine. " 
-"Ses absences répétées ont contribué à améliorer la marche du service. " 
-" Travaille peu, mais lentement. " 
-" Met à profit ses rares insomnies pour consulter intranet " 
-" est passé maître dans l'art de la distribution des imprimés pendant la campagne IR " 
-" Met un point d'honneur à partir tôt pour compenser ses arrivées tardives " 
-" ramène la bonne humeur dans le service dès son départ en congés "


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

Religion : Deux nouveaux cardinaux pour la France

Benoît XVI convoquera en mars un consistoire pour créer quinze cardinaux. Parmi eux figurent deux français : _Monseigneur Ricard_, actuel archevêque de Bordeaux et le père Albert Vanoye, ancien recteur de l'Institut biblique pontifical. 

_Bio express :_

Mgr Jean-Pierre *RICARD* _est né_ le 25 septembre 1944 _à_ *Marseille* (Bouches-du-Rhône).


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Religion : Deux nouveaux cardinaux pour la France
> 
> Benoît XVI convoquera en mars un consistoire pour créer quinze cardinaux. Parmi eux figurent deux français : _Monseigneur Ricard_, actuel archevêque de Bordeaux et le père Albert Vanoye, ancien recteur de l'Institut biblique pontifical.
> 
> ...



Et au même endroit, l'année suivante, en *45*, naissait le *père Nod*, qui n'est pas devenu cardinal.   

EDIT : pour certains (  Joubichou), il est aussi connu sous le nom de "père Niflard" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> DU VECU!!!! ..... ATTENTION !
> 
> J'ignore si beaucoup parmi vous font leurs courses chez Cora mais ceci pourrait vous être utile.
> Je vous envoie ceci pour vous prévenir d'une mésaventure qui m'est arrivée,étant donné que j'ai été la victime d'une arnaque alors que je faisais mes courses .... Ceci s'est produit au Cora et peut vous arriver !!!



Mythomane?


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> _Bio express :_
> 
> Mgr Jean-Pierre *RICARD* _est né_ le 25 septembre 1944 _à_ *Marseille* (Bouches-du-Rhône).



Et hier Jean-Pierre *PERNAUD* a fêté ses 20 ans de J.T.


----------



## arcank (23 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et hier Jean-Pierre *PERNAUD* a fêté ses 20 ans de J.T.


Lol Bien vu   (bien bu???)

Arcank


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

Pour son service militaire , paulo se retrouve dans un coin perdu dans le désert...

Au bout de quelques semaines , il ne tient plus sans faire l'amour et interroge ses camarades pour savoir où il peut aller pour se soulager
Ils lui proposent de venir avec eux prendre la chamelle ( femelle du chameau) ... Paulo refuse scandalisé.
Tous les soirs qui suivent il voit ses camarades descendre prendre la chamelle.
Un soir il ne tient plus et décide discrètement d'y aller ... là il commence à pénétrer l'animale ,qui se met à hurler de douleur

Au fur et à mesure il voit les lumière des tentes s'allumer et une voie lui crie: 
- Eh conard ... la chamelle .... c'est pour aller voir les putes!

*******************************************​ 


99% des accidents sont dû à des hommes bourrés!!!!! ........ normal ......... ils laissent conduire leur femme

*******************************************​
C'est un GI au Kosovo qui voit un de ses collègues aider une mémée à marcher  
Il l'interpelle: 
- Et Dick, je ne te savais pas si civil!
- Civil, civil, c'est que c'est pas facile de savoir où ils foutent leurs mines!

*******************************************​ 

C'est dédé le camionneur qui roule dans son camion en pleine nuit ...

Tout à coup, dans la lumière de ses phares, il apercoit une jeune femme sur le bord de la route. Il décide de s'arrêter et la jeune femme monte dans le camion
La jeune femme, asiatique, est très belle et dédé tente rapidement de flirter. Miracle, la jeune asiatique semble ok et se retrouve rapidement nue avec dédé dans le compartiment couchette. 

Au moment de faire l'amour, la jeune asiatique sort un petit flacon et s'enduit le corps ... Dédé, très surpris, lui demande ce qu'elle fait ...  L'asiatique lui réponds :
- Coutume chinoise .. quand on fait, l'amour on met de l'huile !

Dédé réfléchis un peu, enlève sa gourmette et se l'enroule autour du pénis ! ... L'asiatique elle aussi très surprise lui demande pourquoi il fait cela et dédé lui répond :
- Coutume de routier ... quand ça glisse, on met les chaînes !!!!




*******************************************​
C'est Raoul, sur l'autoroute avec sa Porsche, à 180 km/h. Il est tout fier de sa nouvelle bagnole quand tout à coup, il se fait rejoindre par un arabe en 205 GTI ...

L'arabe baisse sa vitre et lui crie :
- PIGEOT,TI CONNAIS ?
Pas content, Raoul se dit : "Tu vas voir mon gaillard !"
Il monte à 210 Km/h, double la 205 et la laisse loin derriere

10 secondes plus tard, la 205 le rattrape et le mec lu redit: 
- PIGEOT,TI CONNAIS ?
Là, il est vraiment furax le Raoul ! Pied au plancher, il pousse à 250 km/h, faut pas deconner quand meme!

10 secondes plus tard, la 205 le rattrape et le mec lui relance:
- PIGEOT, TI CONNAIS ?
C'en est trop pour le Raoul, au diable les flics, les radars et les retraits de permis, c'est une question d'honneur, à fond de sixieme, il carbure à 300 km/h

A son grand effroi, la 205 le rattrape, lentement, mais surement.C'est alors que Raoul se rappelle qu'a cet endroit, la route se rétrécit et qu'il y a ensuite un virage serré très dangereux ... Il freine .. la 205 le double et va s'exploser en mille morceaux dans une gerbe de flammes

En pleine panique, Raoul s'arrête, quitte sa Porsche et s'approche de la carcasse fumante de la 205. Il s'apercoit que le conducteur est encore vivant, à moitie brulé et encastré dans la tôle.
L'arabe lui demande alors:
- Pigeot, tu connais ?
Raoul repond:
- Mais oui je connais, bordel de merde, je connais Peugeot !
Dans un dernier soupir, l'arabe lache:
- Y sont où les freins ?


:love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

La petite Nathalie( 7 ans )était dans le jardin en train de remplir un
 trou
 lorsque le voisin l'aperçu par dessus la clôture.
 "Que fais-tu là Nathalie? "
 Elle lui répond, sans lever la tête, que son poisson d'aquarium était mort
 et qu'elle l'enterrait...
 Le voisin était quelque peu curieux et lui dit:
 "C'est un très gros trou pour un petit poisson ne crois-tu pas ? "
 À ce moment, Nathalie terminait la dernière pelletée en la tapant
 délicatement et lui répondit:
 "C'est parce qu'il est à l'intérieur de ton ****** de chat. "


-------------------

Vous vous souvenez du livre : "Les hommes sont de Mars,les femmes sont de Vénus". 
Et bien , voici un exemple de premier choix que l'on doit à un professeur d'anglais d'une université américaine. 

Thême du contrôle : 
"LUI CONTRE ELLE
Aujourd'hui, nous expérimenterons un nouvel exercice appelé "l'histoire en tandem". C'est assez simple. Chaque personne fera groupe avec la personne assise à sa droite. Un de vous écrira le premier paragraphe d'une histoire courte. Son partenaire lira ce paragraphe et rajoutera un paragraphe à l'histoire. La premiere ajoutera alors un troisieme paragraphe et ainsi de suite. Souvenez vous de vous relire et de relire ce qu'a fait l'autre afin de conserver une histoire cohérente. Vous n'avez absolument pas le droit de parler ou de communiquer ce que vous voulez que votre partenaire écrive sur le papier. L'histoire est fini quand les deux s'accordent sur le fait de dire qu'ils ont trouvé
 leur conclusion. "


Ce qui suis a été ecrit par deux de mes élèves de cours d'anglais
Rebecca XXXXXXXXXXX , et Jim YYYYYYYYYYY

(Premier paragraphe par Rebecca)
Laurie ne parvenait pas à décider de quelle sorte de thé elle avait envie. La camomille, autrefois son préféré pour les longues soirées d'hiver, lui rappelait désormais trop Carl, qui lui avait dit, en des temps plus heureux, qu'il aimait la camomille. Mais elle ressentait le besoin d'oublier Carl à tout prix. Son côté possessif l'étouffait, et trop penser à lui réveillait son asthme. La camomille était donc exclue. 

(Deuxième paragraphe par Jim)
Pendant ce temps, le sergent-chef Carl Harris,chef de l'escadrille d'attaque en orbite autour de Skylon 4, avait autre chose en tête que les névroses d'une stupide bimbo asthmatique dénommée Laurie, avec laquelle il avait passé une nuit torride plus d'une année auparavant. "Sergent-chef Harris à Géostation 17 ", dit-il dans son communicateur
 transgalactique. " Orbite polaire atteinte. Aucune signe de résistance jusqu'à présent ? ". Mais avant qu'il eût pu terminer, un rayon à particules bleuâtre jaillit de nulle part et perça la coque de son vaisseau. La secousse causée par le tir l'éjecta de son siège et l'envoya valdinguer à travers le poste de pilotage. 

(Rebecca)
Il se cogna la tête et mourut presque aussitôt, non sans avoir regretté auparavant d'avoir brutalisé en esprit la seule femme à avoir jamais éprouvé des sentiments pour lui. Peu après, la Terre cessa toute hostilité à l'encontre des paisibles fermiers de Skylon 4. " Le congrès adopte une loi interdisant définitivement la guerre et les voyages spatiaux ", lit-elle un matin dans le journal. Elle se sentait à la fois excitée et lasse à l'annonce de cette nouvelle. Elle regarda par la fenêtre, et se rappela sa jeunesse, le temps où les jours passaient si vite, sans soucis, où il n'y avait pas de journaux, pas de télévision l'empêchant de s'émerveiller
 pour les belles choses qui l'entouraient. " Pourquoi doit-on perdre son innocence pour devenir une femme ? " se demanda-t-elle avec nostalgie. 

(Jim)
Ce qu'elle ignorait, c'est qu'elle avait moins de dix secondes à vivre. Plusieurs milliers de kilomètres au-dessus de la ville, le vaisseau-mère anu'udrian largua ses premières bombes à fusion au lithium. Ces crétins de pacifistes, qui avaient poussé le congrès à adopter le Traité de Désarmement Spatial Unilatéral, avaient laissé la Terre sans défense face aux empires extraterrestres hostiles déterminés à détruire la race humaine. Deux heures à peine après l'adoption du traité, ils avaient assemblé une force de frappe suffisante pour détruire la planète. Sans personne pour les en empêcher, ils lancèrent leur plan diabolique. Les bombes à fusion au lithium pénétrèrent l'atmosphère sans être inquiétées. Dans son QG sous-marin mobile situé au large de Guam, le président sentit l'incroyable puissance de l'explosion, qui pulvérisa
 cette pauvre imbécile de Laurie, en même temps que 85 autres millions d'Américains. Le président frappa du poing sur la table de conférence. " Nous ne pouvons permettre une telle chose ! Je vais opposer mon veto à ce traité. Effaçons-les de notre ciel ! "

(Rebecca)
C'est absurde. Je refuse de continuer cette parodie de littérature. Mon partenaire est violent, machiste et à moitié illettré. 

(Jim)

Ouais ? Ben t'es une emmerdeuse névrosée et narcissique, dont les tentatives littéraires me font l'effet d'un valium. " Oh ! Prendrai-je un thé à la camomille ? Ou prendrai-je une autre ****** de sorte de thé ? Oh non ! Je ne suis qu'une bimbo sans cervelle ayant trop lu de romans de Danielle Steele. "

(Rebecca)
Trou du cul. 

(Jim)
Conasse. 

(Rebecca)
Branleur. 

(Jim)
******. 

(Rebecca)
Va chier. 

(Jim)
Je t'emmerde. 

(Rebecca)
Va te faire foutre, espèce de Néanderthal !!! 

(Jim)
Va boire
 ton thé, poufiasse. 


--------------------
Un marseillais, un parisien et un lyonnais sont surpris en état d'ébriété
en
Arabie Saoudite, alors que la consommation d'alcool y est rigoureusement
interdite.


Le Sultan décide de les punir, tout en restant bienveillant. Pour éviter
l'incident diplomatique, et leur dit :


" Pour la consommation de l'alcool, vous aurez une punition de 50 coups
de
fouet ! Mais, puisque vous êtes des étrangers et que vous ne connaissiez
pas
l'interdiction, je vais être bon. Avant la punition, vous avez droit à un
souhait !


Là-dessus, le lyonnais dit :" Je souhaite que vous m'attachiez un coussin
sur le dos, avant de me fouetter."


Son souhait est réalisé, mais le coussin, sous la force des coups de
fouet,
rompt malheureusement déjà après 25 impacts.


Le parisien qui voit cela, souhaite qu'on lui attache deux coussins sur
le
dos.


Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait, mais pour lui aussi, les coussins se sont
déchirés hélas! très vite


Maintenant, le Sultan s'adresse au marseillais et dit : "Puisque tu es
marseillais, que je suis un grand fan de football et que vous jouez si
bien
au football du côté de la canebière, je vais être particulièrement
indulgent
avec toi !
Tu as
droit à deux souhaits, mais choisis bien!"


Le marseillais dit: "OK, j'ai déjà choisi. Mon premier désir est de
recevoir
100 coups de fouet au lieu de 50 seulement!"


Le parisien et le lyonnais sont très surpris et le prennent pour un fou.


Le Sultan dit : "Je ne te comprends certes pas, mais le double des coups
t'est toutefois accordé ! Et ton deuxième désir ?"


Le marseillais répond : " Qu'on m'attache le parisien dans le dos!


----------



## Philippe (24 Février 2006)

Un couple d'Alsaciens avant le dîner :
- Chérie, qu'est ce que tu nous fais à dîner ce soir ?
- Oh, devine, ça commence par un C.
- Du chambon ?
- Non, des crenouilles !


:rateau:


----------



## yoffy (24 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un couple d'Alsaciens avant le dîner :
> - Chérie, qu'est ce que tu nous fais à dîner ce soir ?
> - Oh, devine, ça commence par un C.
> - Du chambon ?
> ...


C'est la pire que j'ai eu à lire depuis longtemps !


----------



## Philippe (24 Février 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la pire que j'ai eu à lire depuis longtemps !


 

C'est trop d'honneur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Ce couple, au bord du divorce, entre deux disputes, trouve une étrange bouteille enterrée au fond du jardin. Le mari, voulant en ôter la terre la frotte, et ce qui devait arriver arriva : un génie sortit de la bouteille.

génie : "Bon, le tarif, normalement, c'est trois v&#339;ux. Comme vous êtes deux, monsieur, qui m'a permis de sortir en frottant la bouteille aura droit à deux v&#339;ux, et madame au troisième. A vous monsieur !"

le mari : "Bon, alors, je veux devenir propriétaire d'une ile paradisiaque où en dehors de moi, il n'y aura que quelques douzaines de filles toutes plus magnifiques les unes que les autres, et qui me soient vouées corps et âmes (surtout corps d'ailleurs)"

génie : "bien, et le second v&#339;u ?"

le mari (désignant sa femme) : "Je ne veux plus jamais voir, ni entendre parler de cette pouffiasse" 

génie : "Accordé" et, un claquement de doigts, et le mari disparait, transporté sur son ile. "a vous, maintenant, madame"

la femme : "je veux que cet abruti devienne pédéraste !" :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Février 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la pire que j'ai eu à lire depuis longtemps !



Salut....Je ne l'ai pas lue mais entendue sur une chaine française, il y a moins d'une semaine.
Sur un jeu ou il y a une caméra centrale, qui tourne et ceux, sur laquelle elle s'arrette, sont soumis à une série de question dont la réponse doit obligatoirement commencer par une lettre imposée.
Q avec la lettre S,... Film avec Defunes.
Les deux candidats échouent et sont éliminés.

R: *L*a soupe aux choux.


----------



## al02 (25 Février 2006)

Une autoroute flambée au whisky


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Février 2006)

Quelle est la diférence entre un type qui tombe du 11ème étage et un type qui tombe du 1er étage ???!!
.
.
.

Celui du 11ème étage fait: 
- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !! SPLATSH!!!! 

et Celui du 1er étage fait: 
- SPLATSH!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 



**************************​
Le curé de Plougastel-les-ménouecs, petit village breton perdu, décède .... 

Il arrive devant Saint-Pierre qui examine ses états de service ... Tout a l'air parfait, une vie tranquille, aucun pêché
On lui accorde l'entrée au paradis ... Saint-Pierre lui explique qu'il disposera d'un petit nuage motorisé pour se déplacer vers les nuages d'attraction: celui du buffet, celui de la musique, celui des plaisirs charnels.

Le curé profite pleinement de ses premières journées au paradis mais il se rend rapidement compte que d'autres sont mieux lotis que lui : Son nuage motorisé n'est qu'une mobylette et il voit régulièrement un gros noir le dépasser sur un nuage très rapide avec femmes et orchestre

Pas content il retourne chez Saint-Pierre et lui dit:
- Toute ma vie j'ai résisté aux tentations, j'ai servi Dieu du mieux qu'il était possible et , arrivé ici, je n'ai toujours pas un sort enviable ... Qu'a fait, par exemple ce gros noir pour recevoir un nuage rapide et si bien équipé?

- Vous étiez, lui dit Saint-Pierre, prètre à Plougastel-les-ménouecs ... chaque dimanche, dix fidèles priaient dans votre église.

Lui était pilote à Air Afrique .... et chaque jour, grâce à lui ,350 passagers priaient Dieu au décollage et à l'atterrissage!


  :love:


----------



## Philippe (25 Février 2006)

Le jardinier d'un grand hôtel découvre que ses rosiers font plus de dix mètres de haut. Il découvre également des tomates de dix centimètres de diamètre, des melons de dix kilos... 
Il appelle le directeur et lui dit : 
- Moi, je veux bien que l'hôtel héberge le Tour de France, mais dites aux coureurs d'arrêter de pisser dans le jardin.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

Déjà bu, phil...


----------



## Philippe (25 Février 2006)

Oups...
Désolé :rose:...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Février 2006)

Humour suisse:

Les scientifiques ont confirmé ce que les amateurs de pâtes savaient depuis longtemps. Il se cache un mécanisme compliqué dans le corps humain. L'aminoacide tryptophane que l'on trouve par exemple dans les ufs, joue un rôle important. Il incite notre cerveau à produire de la sérotonine, substance dans notre corps qui est facteur de bonne humeur. Pour faire parvenir autant de tryptophane que possible dans notre cerveau, il nous faut des hydrates de carbone. Plus la quantité d'hydrates de carbone est élevée, plus le pancréas produit de l'insuline et refoule les éléments protéiques en faveur du tryptophane et des hydrates de carbone - une combinaison idéale. Une explication compliquée pour un fait très simple: les pâtes rendent heureux !
   
(authentique, lu sur un paquet de raviolis suisses Hilcona)


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Petite leçon d'anglais:

Répète après moi :

'' Trois sorcières voient trois montres Swatch. Quelle sorcière regarde
quelle montre ? ''

Et maintenant, en anglais....

*"Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watch which Swatch
watch ?"*

Good Luck !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

This is the death who kill's english (pour les suissophones : "c'est l'anglais de la mort qui tue")


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> This is the death who kill's english (pour les suissophones : "c'est l'anglais de la mort qui tue")



et hop:

St-Cloud Paris-Match...

pour la signification la fonction recherche vous aidera


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et hop:
> 
> St-Cloud Paris-Match...
> 
> pour la signification la fonction recherche vous aidera



ande no, zi Alexandre Benoit Bérurier's inegliche !


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Février 2006)

Deux eskimos discutent autour de la baleine qu'ils viennent de tuer. Ils commencent à en découper des petits cubes pour les manger et le premier dit à l'autre : "c'est dingue, la baleine, c'est comme les cacahuètes, quand je commence, j'peux pas m'arrêter..." :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


Impossible de le faire en exprès!!!   :love: :love:


.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

J'ai même pas fait exprès :rose:

J'vous jure m'sieur l'agent, c'était pas prémédité !


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas fait exprès :rose:
> 
> J'vous jure m'sieur l'agent, c'était pas prémédité !


Monsieur le_magic61 vous méritez d'allez au "trou" en suivant la "flêche" après avoir reçu 100 coups de "verge"


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

100 de ça : 




OK, ça marche


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

oupss


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

T'as alzheimer ou quoi? 

Edit : Tant pis


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 100 de ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le "how to choose a great cigar" ... Si peu équivoque !


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le "how to choose a great cigar" ... Si peu équivoque !


:love:


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le "how to choose a great cigar" ... Si peu équivoque !


c'est Bill Clinton le rédacteur en chef?


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Proverbe du jour :

Si à la St-Valentin elle te caresse la main....
Vivement la Ste-Marguerite...


----------



## david58 (28 Février 2006)

Voilà j'y suis arrivé a mettre cette photo.


----------



## Philippe (28 Février 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre un meurtrier et un homme qui vient de faire l'amour ?
Aucune.
Ils ne savent pas comment se débarrasser du corps.


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

pour qu'il y est le moins de mécontent possible, il faut toujours taper sur les mêmes.


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (28 Février 2006)

Que dit la cuisse droite à la cuisse gauche d'une blonde à la fin de l'été?
.
.
.

à ben ça faisait longtemps que l'on ne s'était pas vu



                     ******************************

Les années de mariages se suivent mais ne se ressemblent pas

- la première année la femme parle et l'homme écoute
- la deuxième année l'homme parle et la femme écoute
- la troisième année les deux parlent et les voisins écoutent



                    *****************************

C'est deux homosexuels dans le bois ...
Le premier demande à l'autre:
-ca te tente de jouer au arbres?
Le second répond:
-mais c'est quoi ce jeu là?
alors il lui explique
-toi tu sera un peuplier (un peu plié) et moi je ferais le bouleau (boulot)

 


                     ****************************

Un bègue et son copain marche dans la rue .... Il passe devant une superbe créature et le bègue fait:
- T'as-T'as-T'as v-v-vu l-l-la g-g-g-gonzesse?
-Oui, je l'ai vue ... fait son copain
Quelques mètres plus loin:
- T'as-T'as-T'as v-v-vu l-l-la g-g-g-...
-Oui, je l'ai vue
Bon, il est sympa son copain bègue, mais il l'énerve un peu
Plus loin:
- T'as-T'as-T-as v-v-vu l-l-la...
- OUI, JE L'AI VUE! ... répond le copain énervé
- B-B-Ben p-p-pourquoi t'as m-m-marché de-de-deans?

 


                  *****************************

C'est un type qui va chez le coiffeur pour se faire raser la barbe ..
Le coiffeur lui dit:
- Pas de problèmes, asseyez vous là, mon fils va s'occuper de vous
Là le fils commence à raser son client, seulement il tremble un peu et le rasoir glisse et entaille la joue de son client. 
Son père voit ça et lance furieux:
- Sale gamin, tu vas avoir ta correction
Il veut lui donner une gifle mais il le loupe et c'est son client qui reçoit la baffe.
- Oh, je suis désolé Monsieur!!! ... j'espère que mon fils ne va pas recommencer, il n'a pas intérêt...

Le fils reprend son travail, naturellement il est un peu plus nerveux, le rasoir glisse à nouveau et entaille à nouveau la joue du client.
Le père rapplique aussitôt:
- Sale gosse, tu vas voir!
Cette fois-ci il veut lui coller son point sur la figure mais se loupe et écrase le nez du client
- Oh, je suis désolé Monsieur!!!! ... ça n'arrivera plus. Ca n'arrivera plus car vous voyez la batte de base-ball accroché au mur? Si mon fils vous entaille encore, c'est avec ça que je le corrigerai!

Alors naturellement, le fils est de plus en plus effrayé, et pendant que son père est dans l'arrière boutique, il tranche carrément l'oreille gauche du client. Il s'apprête à hurler lorsque le client pose son pied sur l'oreille et lui dit:
- Silence malheureux! ... Ton père n'a rien vu!

:love: :love: 

.


----------



## al02 (1 Mars 2006)

Vu sur les news :

Déchaînement de violences en Irak :
Le marché du lecteur MP3 explose, celui des iPods et d'iTunes aussi

**********************
Prochaine keynote: Steve Jobs cède la place à Carlos Ghosn, 26 nouveaux modèles sont annoncés 

**********************

Grippe aviaire: les passagers du "Méditerranée" confinés quelques heures dans le navire

Faut arrêter le délire.  

En vertu du principe de *prêt-caution* !!   

.


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Mars 2006)

Ça se passe dans la savane africaine, la chaleur est étouffante...
Deux hippopotames se retrouvent au bord d'une mare. Ils boivent tranquillement quelques litres de flotte. Et puis, il y en a un qui se tourne vers le deuxième, il lui dit :"c'est dingue, mais j'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée qu'on est vendredi...."

:modo: :hosto:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2006)

Normal, on est mercredi


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2006)

Tiens au fait vous connaissez la différence entre la turlute et la vurlute ?

Réponse en MP uniquement...


----------



## al02 (1 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait vous connaissez la différence entre la* turlute* et la vurlute ?
> 
> Réponse en MP uniquement...





> *Turlute,* subst. fém., (dans l'article TURLUTAINE, subst. fém.)
> Faire des turlutaines. Faire des fredaines, des bêtises. C'est la position qui convient à une femme qui a fait des turlutaines (...) Elle a commis une faute avant son mariage (LABICHE, Le Plus heureux des trois, 1870, I, 12, p. 38).
> 2. Idée fixe. Synon. marotte, manie, lubie. Ç'a toujours été ma turlutaine De me mettre en travers de ces Croque-mitaine (AUGIER, Avent., 1848, p. 259). Sa femme, donc, s'éveilla dernièrement avec l'idée d'avoir un chien. Une lubie, quoi! une turlutaine! (COURTELINE, Vie mén., Am. de la paix, 1891, p. 250).
> REM. Turlute, subst. fém., région. (Québec), Rengaine. Dans le jour, les choses allaient assez bien, à cause du travail. Et le travail se faisait comme un jeu, avec beaucoup de rires, de gausseries et de turlutes (F.-A. SAVARD, L'abatis, 1943, p. 60 ds Richesses Québec 1982, p. 2383).
> Prononc. et Orth.: []. Att. ds Ac. 1935. Étymol. et Hist. 1. 1763 « serinette » (J. CAZOTTE, Ollivier, t. 1, p. 117: un instrument que l'on appelle la turlutaine de cour); 1778 (MONTBEILLARD ds BUFFON, Hist. nat., Oiseaux, t. 5, p. 11: de jeunes mâles [de l'alouette] qui, ayant été sifflés avec une turlutaine); 2. 1843 « lubie, manie, marotte » (CARMOUCHE et BRISEBARRE, La Mère Gigogne, I, viii ds QUEM. DDL t. 14). Dér., au moyen du suff. -aine (-ain3*), de turluter* ou de turlut (1680, RICH.: Turlut, s.m. C'est une sorte d'aloüette commune qui est apellée turlut à cause de son chant), mot d'orig. onomat. imitant le chant de l'alouette (cf. FEW t. 5, p. 464; ROLL. Faune t. 2, p. 209; DEI, s.v. turlo).



mais *vurlute*, je donne ma langue au chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

serait ce la version féminine de la turlute? 

Largement pratiquée dans certaines contrées.


c'est bon?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> serait ce la version féminine de la turlute?
> 
> Largement pratiquée dans certaines contrées.
> 
> ...



Demandes à ta copine... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°1

Deux étudiants en ingénierie marchent le long de leur campus lorsque l'un des deux dit à l'autre,admiratif :
- Où est-ce que tu as trouvé ce vélo ?
Le second lui répond :
- Ben en fait, alors que je marchais, hier, et que j'étais dans mes pensées, je croise une super nana en vélo qui s'arrête devant moi, pose son vélo par terre, se déshabille entièrement et me dit :
"Prends ce que tu veux."
Le premier opine et lui dit :
- Tu as raison, les vêtements auraient certainement été trop serrés.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°2

Pour une personne optimiste, le verre est à moitié plein.
Pour une personne pessimiste, il est à moitié vide.
Pour l'ingénieur, il est deux fois plus grand que nécessaire.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°3

Un curé, un médecin et un ingénieur jouent au golf. Ils attendent après un groupe de golfeurs particulièrement lents. Au bout d'un moment, l'ingénieur explose et dit :
- Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils fichent ? Ça fait bien un quart d'heure qu'on attend, là !
Le docteur intervient, exaspéré lui aussi :
- Je ne sais pas, mais je n'ai jamais vu des gens s'y prendre aussi mal !
Le pasteur dit alors :
- Attendez, voilà quelqu'un du golf. On n'a qu'à le lui demander.
Excusez-moi ! Dites-moi, il y a un problème avec le groupe de devant ? Ils sont plutôt lents, non ?"
L'autre répond :
- Ah oui, c'est un groupe de pompiers aveugles. Ils ont perdu la vue en tentant de sauver le golf des flammes l'année dernière, alors depuis, on les laisse jouer gratuitement.
Le groupe reste silencieux un moment, et le pasteur dit :
- C'est si triste. Je vais faire une prière spécialement pour eux ce soir.
Le médecin ajoute :
- Bonne idée. Et moi, je vais contacter un copain ophtalmologiste pour voir ce qu'il peut faire.
Et l'ingénieur :
- Pourquoi ils jouent pas la nuit ?


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°4

C'est l'histoire d'un ingénieur qui avait un don exceptionnel pour réparer tout ce qui était mécanique.
Après plus de trente ans de bons et loyaux services, il partit à la retraite, heureux.
Un jour, son ancienne société le re-contacte pour un problème apparemment insoluble sur une de leur machines à plusieurs dizaines de millions de francs. Ils avaient tout essayé pour la refaire fonctionner et tous les efforts, rien n'avait marché. En désespoir de cause, ils l'avaient appelé, lui qui tant de fois par le passé avait réussi à résoudre ce genre de problème.
A contrecoeur, l'ingénieur à la retraite accepta de se pencher sur le problème. Il passa une journée entière à étudier et analyser l'énorme machine. A la fin de la journée, avec une craie, il marqua d'une petite croix un petit composant de la machine et dit "Votre problème est là." On remplaça le composant en question, et la machine se remit à marcher à merveille.
La société reçut alors une facture de 300 000 francs de l'ingénieur. La jugeant un peu élevée, elle demanda une facture détaillée, et l'ingénieur répondit brièvement :
- Pour une croix à la craie : 1 F.
Pour savoir où la mettre : 299 999 F.
La société le paya et l'ingénieur repartit dans sa retraite heureuse.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°5

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre le génie mécanique et le génie civil ?
Réponse : dans le génie mécanique, on fabrique des armes ; dans le génie civil, on fabrique des cibles.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°6

Trois étudiants en ingénierie discutent du ou des éventuels concepteurs du corps humain.
Le premier dit : - Pour moi, c'était un ingénieur en génie mécanique :
regarde-moi toutes ces articulations !
Le second répond :
- Meuh non ! C'était un ingénieur en électricité ! Regarde, le système nerveux a des milliers et des milliers de connexions électriques.
Le troisième rétorque :
- Non, en fait, c'était un ingénieur en génie civil :
qui d'autre aurait pu penser à faire passer une canalisation contenant des déchets toxiques au beau milieu d'un lieu conçu pour s'amuser ?


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°7

"Les gens normaux... croient que si ça marche, c'est qu'il n'y a rien à réparer.
Les ingénieurs croient que si ça marche, c'est que ça ne fait pas encore assez de choses."
----- Scott Adams, Le principe de Dilbert.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°8

Un architecte, un artiste et un ingénieur discutent de s'il vaut passer du temps avec sa femme ou sa maîtresse.
L'architecte dit :
- Moi j'aime bien passer du temps avec ma femme, à construire de solides fondations pour une relation durable.
L'artiste répond :
- Moi je préfère passer du temps avec ma maîtresse, à cause de la passion et le mystère que j'y trouve.
L'ingénieur rétorque :
- Moi j'aime les deux.
- Les deux ?!?, répondent les deux autres.
- Bien sûr. Quand vous avez une femme et une maîtresse, chacune d'elle suppose que vous passez votre temps avec l'autre, et vous avez alors le temps de passer au labo et de travailler un peu.


Comprendre les ingénieurs -- expérience n°9

Un ingénieur traversait la rue lorsqu'une grenouille le héla et lui dit :
- Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse.
Il se baissa, ramassa la grenouille et la mit dans sa poche.
La grenouille lui dit alors :
- Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse et je resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine.
L'ingénieur sortit la grenouille de sa poche, lui fit un sourire et la replaça dans sa poche.
La grenouille se mit alors à crier :
- Si tu m'embrasses, je me transformerai en une magnifique princesse, je resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine et je ferai TOUT ce que tu veux.
Encore une fois, l'ingénieur sortit la grenouille de sa poche, lui sourit et la remit dans sa poche.
La grenouille lui demanda alors :
- Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? Je te dis que je suis une magnifique princesse, que je resterai à tes côtés pendant une semaine et que je ferai tout ce que tu veux ! Alors pourquoi tu ne m'embrasses pas ?
L'ingénieur répondit :
- Regarde-moi, je suis un ingénieur. J'ai pas le temps d'avoir une petite amie. Par contre, une grenouille qui parle, ça, c'est cool.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Il y a quelques temps, j'étais invité à dîner chez la Comtesse lors de l'une de ses fameuses réceptions réunissant tout le gratin de la Haute Société et autre Jet Set du coin.
Comme je suis un gars plutôt nature, le midi, je partageais mon pêché mignon, un bon cassoulet façon Castelnaudary (je ne suis pas raciste, je ne crache pas sur un façon Carcassonne ou Toulouse voire la recette ariégeoise), avec quelques amis autour de quelques godets d'un bon p'tit vin rouge gouleyant à souhait.
Bref, m'étant paré de mes plus beaux atouts pour briller en société (la montre en or, la gourmette en or, la chaîne en or), j'arrivais à la coquette demeure de la Comtesse et avait bien du mal à parquer ma pauvre Audi A 3 au milieu des Bentley, Jaguar et autres limousines de grand prix.
Après un petit cocktail qui aurait déjà suffit à épancher la soif et la faim d'un Robin Crusoë, nous passâmes à table.

Et la, les ennuis commencèrent...
Je ne sais si ce fut sous l'effet du champagne ingéré mais le cassoulet du midi se rappela à mon bon souvenir...
Et vous savez tout comment se rappelle un cassoulet à votre bon souvenir...

Si les premières flatulences se perdirent dans le brouhaha des conversations mondaines, ce fut rapidement une autre chanson (si vous me passez l'expression). En effet, je ne pus réprimer un énorme pet à faire trembler les murs de Jéricho s'ils tenaient encore debout (les taquins) ! Dieu merci, l'odeur était masquée par celle des mets raffinés qui nous étaient offerts par notre hôtesse.
La Comtesse, qui présidait l'assemblée réunie, se trouvait, pour mon malheur, juste à ma gauche, son bichon (une sorte de chien façon "il est où le cul-cul, elle est où la tê-tête ?") se tenait à ses pieds entre sa chaise et la mienne. Au bruit ainsi produit, elle regarda sa chienne (l'animal, pas sa petite fille qui, d'après certains avis éclairés, mériterait pareille comparaison) et la tança vertement : "Attention Pépette, attention !".
"Alléluia !", pensais-je : la Comtesse croit que c'est son clébard qui pète !
Et je me disais donc que je pouvais me laisser aller à flatuler dans la soie en toute impunité...
Moins de cinq minutes après cette première attaque acoustique, une nouvelle alerte au gaz se déclencha et ne pus, de nouveau, retenir une flatulence de belle intensité...
Et, de nouveau, la Comtesse de mettre en garde son cabot !
"Dieu est grand, et je suis son porte-voix", ricanais-je intérieurement...
2 minutes et 45 secondes exactement plus tard, une troisième déflagration se fit entendre... Celle-ci aurait mérité une homologation au "Guiness" (mais Vincent Perrot et son ami américain n'était pas conviés).
La Comtesse pris alors son animal de compagnie dans ses bras et lui lança, tonitruante :
"Enfin, Pépette, tu vois pas que ce gros déguelasse va te chier dessus ?".

Je battis alors en retrait honteux et le caleçon décoré.


---------------------------------------------------------------


Une semaine après les exploits de Jean Jacques, Gaston était invité à son tour chez la Comtesse.
N'ayant pas l'habitude de ces soirées mondaines, il demande à son ami Charles Edouard s'il peut le conseiller.
Celui-ci lui dit: "la seule chose à savoir, c'est qu'il ne faut pas parler cruement des choses de la vie, par exemple si tu veux aller aux toilettes, tu demandes à quel endroit tu peux te laver les mains."
Gaston va donc à la soirée et tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que la Comtesse lui demande s'il a besoin de se laver les mains.
Gaston répond alors "non, ce n'est pas la peine, je me suis lavé les mains dans votre jardin avant d'entrer"


---------------------------------------------------------------


Une jeune bonne vient d'être engagée dans une maison très 'prout prout'...
Le matin quand la maîtresse de maison se lève, la bonne lui dit:
- Commen allez vous aujourd'hui, Madame ?
Et Madame lui répond:
- Très bien, chère enfant, mais z'apprenez à faire les liaisons entre les mots.
Vous eutes dû me dire:
Comment t'allez vous z'aujourd'hui,
Madame. Le soir la maîtresse de maison annonce à sa bonne qu'elle va sortir avec Monsieur et qu'il faut par conséquent préparer les vêtements z'appropriés. La jeune bonne dit alors:
- Faut-il brosser l'habit t'à Monsieur ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2006)

Deux fonctionnaires discutent ensemble... le premier demande:

- tu joues aux cartes avec moi cet après-midi?
- et l'autre répond... : non je peux pas.. j'ai congé!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Alors c'est Jésus, Moise et un petit vieux qui jouent au golf. Jésus tire son 1er coup, la balle tombe sur un nénuphard en plein milieu du lac mais néenmoins pas loin du trou (au paradis, les trous de golf sont à des endrois vachement difficiles à avoir : on a des milliers d'années pour s'entrainer !)
Jésus marche sur le lac, se mets à côté du nénuphar et donne son 2e coup. Ca tombe dans le trou, il est content de lui.

Moise fait de même, premier coup, mais cette fois, plouf ! au fond du lac. Il s'approche donc, ouvre les eaux, se promène au fond du lac, et retape la balle, et a aussi le trou en 2 coups.

Le petit vieux tape la balle et tombe aussi dans le lac (je le soupsonne d'avoir des pouvoirs mystèrieux se lac... déjà que des gens peuvent marcher dessus et ouvrir son eau... c'est suspect ). Le petit vieux ne bouge pas, mais un poisson commence à bouffer la balle. Alors un rapace plonge et choppe le poisson et l'emporte. Dans les airs, la balle retombe sur le green et roule dans la mauvaise direction.... D'un coup un tremblement de terre change toute la disposition du green et la balle roule alors vers le bon endroit... elle s'approche, tourne autour du trou 45 fois et tombe au milieu.

Moise, dégouté, jette son club à terre et s'en va en disant à jésus :
"c'est la dernière fois que je joue avec ton père !"


-----------------------------------

Au commencement, Dieu créa le ciel et la terre.

Rapidement, Dieu eut à faire face à une procédure de justice intentée par le collectif des Verts pour défaut d'étude d'impact sur l'environnement.

Dieu reçu quand même un permis temporaire pour le projet, mais seule la partie terrestre du projet reçu l'aval de la Direction Universelle de l'Équipement
Puis Dieu dit, "Que la lumière soit!"

Immédiatement, les autorités demandèrent comment la lumière serait faite. Y aurait-il une exploitation minière de lumière? Qu'en serait-il de la pollution thermique?

Dieu expliqua que la lumière proviendrait d'une énorme boule de feu. On accorda donc à Dieu de faire la lumière, sous réserve qu'aucune émission de fumée ne proviendrait de la grosse boule de feu, et sous réserve d'obtention du permis de construire, et sous réserve d'élaboration d'un procédé d'économie d'énergie. La lumière fut accordée pour 50 pour cent du temps.
Dieu agréa le projet et dit que la lumière serait appelée "Jour" et l'obscurité "Nuit". Les officiels lui répliquèrent qu'ils n'étaient pas intéressés par la sémantique.
Puis Dieu dit, "Que la terre se couvre de verdure, d'herbe porteuse de semence, d'arbres fruitiers"

Le ministère de l'agriculture donna son accord à la condition que les semences ne soient pas modifiées génétiquement.
Puis Dieu dit, "Que les eaux se remplissent de créatures vivantes, et que les cieux voient voler des créatures ailées"

Les autorités firent remarquer que ceci nécessiterait l'aval de la Ligue de Protection des Oiseaux, du HWF (Heaven Wildlife Fund) et du ministère de l'environnement.
Tout était paré jusqu'à ce que Dieu dise qu'il voulait boucler son projet en 6 jours.

Les autorités dirent qu'il faudrait bien 6 mois pour passer en revue les implications du projet et son impact. Ensuite, il serait procédé à une enquête d'utilité publique. Puis il faudrait encore compter quelque chose comme 10 à 12 mois avant...
C'est à ce moment là que Dieu décida de créer l'Enfer
----------------------------------------------------------------

Au ciel on organise le match annuel entre l'équipe du Paradis et celui de l'Enfer. Jésus, en tant qu'entraîneur de l'équipe du Paradis, sélectionne ses joueurs. Saint Pierre s'approche et demande:
Saint-Pierre:- Dis, Jésus, je pourrai jouer? Je suis un bon attaquant.
Jésus: - C'est hors de question. Avec ton sale caractère tu vas encore te faire expulser dès le début du match, comme l'année dernière ou tu as cassé la jambe de Belzébuth et empoigné l'arbitre!

Saint Pierre insiste et finalement Jésus cède et accepte qu'il joue mais à la condition absolue que au moindre écart de conduite il sera immédiatement renvoyé à faire le concierge du Paradis.

Le match commence. Jésus, trop occupé par son travail, écoute le match à la radio depuis son nuage. Tout à coup on entend:
Speaker: "- Saint Pierre EXPULSÉ !"

Saint-Pierre apparaît immédiatement devant Jésus qui, furibond, lui demande se qui c'est passé.
Saint-Pierre lui raconte, encore tout essoufflé:
Saint-Pierre: "- Excuse-moi Jésus, voila se qui c'est passé: je venais de récupérer la balle devant notre goal et je commence à courir vers l'avant, je passe la balle à l'archange Gabriel, je dépasse deux défenseurs des diables, je reçois de nouveau la balle (Il s'excite de plus en plus en racontant), je dribble encore deux défenseurs, je passe la balle vers St Paul...
La tension devient épouvantable, même Jésus est pris par le suspens...
Jésus: "- Continue.."
"St Paul me renvoie la balle, je suis à la limite du hors-jeu, je suis SEUL devant le gardien, je le DRIBBLE, et je TIIIIRRE.....
"- ET .... ????"
"- Et je rate !!!!"
"- NOM DE DIEU !!!" s'écrie Jésus

- Et bien c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

C'est un type qui se présente pour un poste de vendeur dans un grand bazar. Le Patron lui de mande si il a de l'expérience ?
- Si j'ai de l'expérience ? Demandez à mon cousin Samuel ! Il a ouvert son premier magasin l'année dernière et m'en a confié la gérance, il a maintenant une chaîne aux Etats Unis !
- Bon, dit le patron, je vous prends à l'essai demain, je vous confie le magasin et le soir, en fonction du nombre de vos clients, j'aviserai.
Le lendemain soir, le patron du bazar vient voir son vendeur et lui demande :
- Alors, combien de clients
- Un !
- Un seul !? Et c'est ça que vous appelez être un super vendeur !? Et vous lui avez vendu quoi ?
- Des vers de vase et des mouches pour la pêche !
- C'est tout ?
- Non, aussi le super modèle de canne à lancer en fibre de carbone avec le moulinet haut de gamme ! Et pour aller avec, une tenue complète de pêcheur à la ligne. Ah oui, j'oubliais, je lui ai aussi vendu la Jeep Cherokee, le bateau de 200 Cv et la remorque pour le tirer, qui étaient sur le parking.
Plus quelques gadgets, genre Ray Ban et casquette de base ball, crème solaire, nécessaire de secours pour le bateau, les cartes routières pour aller jusqu'à la Côte d' Azur et les cartes marines de toute la Méditerranée.
- Mais ... Mais ... Mais comment avez vous fait pour lui vendre tout ça en nue seule fois !!???
- Facile ! Le mec venait acheter des Tampax pour sa femme, on est vendredi, alors je lui ai dit, quitte à ce que votre week end soit fichu, autant que vous alliez à la pêche ! Et comme il n'avait pas le matériel...


---------------------------------------------------

C'est le frangin du super vendeur, il cherche un emploi dans la vente et lui aussi c'est un super vendeur! Enfin, c'est ce qu'il dit à son probable futur patron :
-Mais monsieur, laissez moi essayer une journée, je ne vous demande rien, vous ne perdrez rien et si je vous vends 5 voitures dans la journée, seriez vous pret à m'embaucher ?
-hmmm! 5 voitures ? vous savez qu'avec la conjoncture actuelle, mon meilleur vendeur n'a réussi que 3 ventes dans la journée ?
- justement, avec 5 ventes vous serez sur que je serais un trés bon vendeur ...
-OK, allez y !

le gars s'approche d'un badaud, et l'aborde :
-Bonjour monsieur, vous êtes jeune et comme tous les jeunes, vous n'avez pas beaucoup d'argent n'est ce pas ? alors je vous propose la Ranault twingo : économique à l'achat, à l'entretien .....(bla bla pendant 10 minutes)
Et hop première voiture vendue à peine 1/4 d'heure aprés avoir débuter !
Le patron va le voir et lui dit :
- Bon, vous avez peut être eu de la chance, vous avez vendu votre première voiture, continuez comme ça ... heu ... un petit détail cependant, nous vendons des renault pas des ranault.
-Ok boss, mais je vois un jeune couple qui s'approche ...
le gars aborde le couple et lui vante les mérites de la rAnault clio ... 1/4 d'heure aprés, le couple s'en va au volant de sa rAnault clio! le patron est stupéfié, va voir le vendeur, le félicite mais lui fait remarquer avec insistance qu'on ne dit pas rAnault, mais renault ...
le midi, le gars a vendu déjà 8 rAnault, mais le patron, lui est vraiment énérvé parceque vendre des ranault, ça nuit à l'image de marque de Renault, il lui a dit, essayé de lui faire comprendre, mais rien n'y fait! Excédé, il se décide à ne pas garder ce vendeur !
le gars rentre donc chez lui, sa femme lui demande :
- Alors chéri? Ce nouveau boulot ?
- J'ai vendu 8 voitures en une matinée répond il tristement - ben ?? c'est plutot bien non ? Pourquoi es tu triste alors ?
- le patron m'a viré !
- Quoi ? Toi qui est un si bon vendeur ? Mais pourquoi ?
- ben, c'est la même histoire que chez Fiot !


------------------------------------------


Un vendeur d'aspirateur frappe à la porte d'une maison,une petite fille d'environ 5 ans lui ouvre la porte.
- Bonjour, ma petite fille fait le vendeur, je vends des aspirateurs, ta maman est là ?
- Non, elle fait le tapin répond la gamine
Le vendeur est plutôt surpris il hésite alors et demande
- Et ta grande soeur, elle est là ta grande soeur ?
- Non, elle fait le tapin.
- Et ta grand mère, elle est ici ?
- Non, elle est dans le talon, elle fait le tapin autti. Allez, talut !


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2006)

Aaaaahhh...Plus tard...  :love:  

(Bon, c'est pas une blague mais moi j'aime bien.)


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> mais *vurlute*, je donne ma langue au chat ?


La différence entre turlute et vurlute est que ça dépend si elle te tutoie ou te vouvoie... 
Cliquer sur "Citer"...:love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2006)

Yasser Arafat serait mort en deux fois !

La première crise, c'est quand on lui a dit qu'il était soigné à Villejuif.

La deuxième, sur le chemin du retour, quand on lui a dit que le temps était maussade.

:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mars 2006)

Une femme désire acheter un animal de compagnie pour ne pas rester complètement seule pendant que son mari est au travail et les enfants à l'école ...

Après quelques visites dans les animaleries, elle décide qu'un perroquet ferait parfaitement l'affaire car contrairement à un chien ou un chat, elle pourra l'écouter parler .... malheureusement, ils étaient assez chers.

Un jour cependant, en faisant le tour des boutiques, elle aperçoit un splendide perroquet multicolore ... Elle demande le prix de l'oiseau au marchand et ce dernier lui répond qu'elle peut l'avoir pour 350 francs

Ravie d'avoir un si bel oiseau pour un prix si abordable, elle décide de l'acheter. Au moment de l'emballer le vendeur lui dit:
- Je dois vous avertir que cet oiseau a vécu dans une maison de passe. Parfois il dit des choses...embarassantes

La femme est si emballée par l'oiseau et le prix qu'elle décide de le prendre quand même. De retour à la maison, elle place la cage dans son salon et attend patiemment que l'oiseau parle. Le perroquet, intrigué regarde son nouvel environnement,sa nouvelle propriétaire et dit finalement : 
- Nouvelle maison,nouveau bordel
La femme est un peu surprise de ce qu'elle vient d'entendre mais se dit qu'après tout, ce n'était pas bien méchant

Quand ses deux filles rentrent de l'école, l'oiseau les regarde et dit :
- Nouvelle maison,nouveau bordel, nouvelles putes
Après que le premier effet de surprise fut passé, les deux jeunes filles se mettent à rire avec leur mère. 

Peu après six heures, le mari rentre du travail ... L'oiseau le regarde, puis il regarde la femme et les filles et dit: 
- Nouvelle maison, nouveau bordel, nouvelles putes, mêmes habitués ... salut Paulo !



:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

Jésus, dans un état d'énervement avancé, convoque tous ses disciples et apôtres pour une réunion d'urgence concernant la trop forte consommation de drogue sur terre ...

Après avoir mûrement réfléchi, ils arrivent à la conclusion que pour régler le problème, ils doivent d'abord goûter les drogues eux-mêmes et ensuite décider de la façon de régler le problème.

Il fut donc décidé qu'une commission formée d'apôtres retourne sur terre afin de collecter les différentes drogues.
L'opération secrète se déroule donc, et 2 jours après les apôtres mandatés commencent à revenir au paradis. 

Jésus attend derrière la porte ... on frappe:
- Qui est là ?
- C'est Paul
Jésus ouvre la porte et demande:
- Qu'as tu ramené Paul ?
- Haschisch du Maroc
- Très bien mon fils, entre.

On frappe:
- Qui est là ?
- C'est Marc
Jésus ouvre la porte
- Qu'as tu ramené Marc ?
- Marijuana d'Afghanistan
- Très bien mon fils, entre.

On frappe:
- Qui est là ?
- C'est Mathieu
Jésus ouvre la porte
- Qu'as tu ramené Mathieu ?
- Cocaïne de Colombie
- Très bien mon fils, entre

On frappe:
- Qui est là ?
- C'est Jean
Jésus ouvre la porte
- Qu'as tu ramené Jean ?
- Crack de New York
- Très bien mon fils, entre

On frappe:
- Qui est là ? 
- C'est Luc 
Jésus ouvre la porte 
- Qu'as tu ramené Luc ? 
- Speed d'Amsterdam 
- Très bien mon fils, entre

On frappe: 
- Qui est là ? 
- C'est Judas 
Jésus ouvre la porte 
- Qu'as tu ramené Judas ? 
- Le FBI .....  tous contre le mur bande d'emculés!



              ================================================



Un pirate descend de son bateau avec un perroquet sur son épaule .... il entre dans un bar, s'approche du comptoir et lance:
- un whsky svp
Aussitôt son perroquet crie:
- et pour moi un coca ... et que ça saute bande d'emculés!
Le pirate, gêné, regarde le perroquet droit dans les yeux et lui dit:
- Toi ne commence pas! 

Le perroquet tourne la tête

Dix minutes plus tard,le pirate répète la même chose ... le perroquet aussi
Cette fois-ci le pirate furieux lance un regard meurtrié à son perroquet et lui dit:
- si jamais tu recommences je te prends et je te cloue au mur

le perroquet tourne la tête

Dix minutes plus tard .. rebelotte!
Là le pirate n'hésite plus ... il prend le perroquet et le cloue direct contre le mur

Le perroquet tourne la tête .... et à sa droite il voit jésus sur sa croix .... aussitôt il lui lance:
- ah toi aussi tu voulais un coca?


:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2006)

C'est un vieux patriarche corse qui va mourir.
Avant de passer l'arme à gauche, il convoque son notaire:
- C'est en étant paresseux que j'ai réussi. Le paresseux sait s'enrichir en faisant travailler les autres. Je lègue par conséquent l'ensemble de ma fortune au plus fainéant de mes deux fils.
Sur ce, le mourant et le notaire convoquent le premier fils, tandis que l'autre attend en bas dans la cuisine.
Son père lui demande:
- Si, achevant un long voyage à dos d'âne, tu n'as rien mangé pendant plusieurs jours et, qu'arrivant sur la place d'un village, ton âne tombe raide mort à quelques mètres d'un restaurant, que fais-tu?
- Je m'allonge sur le cadavre de l'animal et j'attends que le restaurateur m'apporte à manger.
- Très bien (dit le père au notaire), voyez comme il est paresseux!
Au second, maintenant:
- Luciano !
- Oui papa.
- Monte!
- Non, papa ! Toi, descends !.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

autre histoire corse :

Dominique à eu une rude matinée, à midi moins le quart, il a du quitter son lit, descendre les trois marches, et faire les six mètres quatrevingt sept qui séparent la porte d'entrée de la balancelle, à l'ombre de la tonnelle, ou il doit se rendre pour faire sa sieste. Epuisé par ce périple, il s'assied sur la balancelle, et entame un baillement, que c'est sûrement le père de tous les baillements ! ce que voyant, par la fenêtre ouverte de la cuisine, sa femme, Lucia, une bien belle enfant, et brave avé ça, mais bavarde comme une pie (jusqu'à huit phrases par jours parfois) lui fait :

-"Eh ! Dominique, pendant que tu as la bouche ouverte, profites en donc pour appeler les enfants !"   

(Patoch, si tu nous r'garde  )


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (5 Mars 2006)

qu'est ce que 18 blondes allongées sur une pelouse????





-------------------------> un parcours de golf    

bon , je repars....


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2006)

6 suffisent


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 6 suffisent



Pour faire un golf ? :affraid: Pour un golf miniature, peut-être ... :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire un golf ? :affraid: Pour un golf miniature, peut-être ...



Nan ... pour faire un billard ... et même que ça se joue avec une queue    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ... pour faire un billard ... et même que ça se joue avec une queue    :rateau:



et, selon le cas, de trois à quinze boules :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et, selon le cas, de trois à quinze boules :mouais:




3  :afraid::afraid:?

Le pôvre


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> 3  :afraid::afraid:?
> 
> Le pôvre


Si c'est une trop peu d'accord mais si c'est l'inverse c'est un veinard!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

je ne veux pas imaginer la tête de la fille, dans un cas comme dans l'autre


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Un petit garçon demande à sa mère: 
"Maman, c'est vrai que quand on est mort on se transforme en poussière?
_ Oui, mon petit.
_ Alors je crois que j'ai retrouvé papi sous mon lit."


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

"L'air du temps de là maintgenant est fermé."


----------



## al02 (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un petit garçon demande à sa mère:
> *"Maman, c'est vrai que quand on est mort on se transforme en poussière?*
> _ Oui, mon petit.
> _ Alors je crois que j'ai retrouvé papi sous mon lit."




On se retrouve ici :
Kutna Hora et son ossuaire


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> On se retrouve ici :
> Kutna Hora et son ossuaire




Si le petit voit ça, il ne va plus dormir :afraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> On se retrouve ici :
> Kutna Hora et son ossuaire


Je suis très surpris .. je connaissais pas du tout ce lieu


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

C'est deux belges dans une voiture arrété a un feu rouge.
C'est vert annonce le passager

et le conducteur répond, euh, je sais pas , une grenouille ?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un marseillais, un parisien et un lyonnais sont surpris en état d' ébriété en Arabie Saoudite, alors que l' alcool y est rigoureusement interdite .
Le Sultan décide de les punir, tout en restant bienveillant et pour éviter l' incident diplomatique, leur dit :
Pour la consommation de l' alcool, vous aurez une punition de 50 coups de fouet ! Mais,comme vous êtes des étrangers et que vous ne connaissiez pas l' interdiction, je vais être bon . Avant la punition, vous aurez droit à un souhait ! "
Là - dessus, le lyonnais dit " je souhaite que vous m' attachiez un coussin sur le dos, avant de me fouetter " 
Son souhait est réalisé, mais le coussin est déchiqueté malheureusement déjà après 25 impacts .
Le parisien voyant cela, souhaite qu' on lui attache 2 coussins sur le dos .
Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait, mais pour lui ausi, les coussins se déchirent hélas très vite .
Maintenant, le Sultan s' adresse au marseillais et dit " Puisque tu es Marseillais, que je suis un grand fan de football et que vous jouez si bien au football du côté de la canebière, je vais être particulièrement indulgent avec toi ! Tu as droit à 2 souhaits, mais choisis les bien !
Le marseillais dit : 
" ok, j' ai déjà choisi . Mon premier désir est de recevoir 100 coups de fouet au lieu de 50 seulement ! "
Le parisien et le lyonnais sont très surpris et le prennent pour un fou .
Le sultan dit : " je ne te comprends certes pas , mais le double des coups t' es toutefois accordé ! Et ton deuxième désir ? "
Le marseillais répond : " Qu' on m' attache le Parisien sur le dos ...

PS: j'aime pas spécialement le foot


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

Une femme est au lit avec son amant ...

En pleine action, un bruit dans la serrure de la porte d'entrée les fige et comme chacun le sait, dans les appartements modernes, pas de place sous le lit, la penderie est ridicule, le balcon inexistant, et elle habite au 12 ème étage...
Sans se démonter elle recommande à son amant:
- Reste calme, debout, absolument immobile et surtout ne dis rien.

Le mari :
- Surprise de me voir darling? ... Mon vol a été devancé et j'ai terminé plus tôt.
Quand il voit le type dans la chambre, il demande :
- C'est quoi ça?

La femme :
- Je viens de le recevoir, figure toi. C'est mon esclave sexuel robotisé "powered par Microsoft".
Tu es toujours parti, en réunion, en voyage. Est-ce que je sais ce que tu fais quand tu es seul dans ta chambre... c'est comme un vibro mais en plus grand. Tu voudrais quand même pas que je me tape le plombier ou le voisin ?!?

Le mari :
- Laisse moi ça de côté je vais te faire ta fête moi-même, j'ai une envie de bête.

Elle, qui vient d'être servie:
- Non chéri, finalement, j'ai la migraine !

Lui :
- Merde, c'est toujours pareil! Bon va a la cuisine me faire une omelette, svp, sois gentille. Ok?

Elle toute contente:
- Ok! 

Mais en manque grave, il regarde le robot et n'y tenant plus il se dit :
- Ce qui est bon pour elle est bon pour moi, et il se jette pantalon baissé sur le robot pour le sodomiser...

À ce moment là, l'amant prend une voix métallique et dit :
- Erreur-système! Em-pla-cement ré-ser-vé USB.
- Saleté de robot! lance le mari qui fou de rage met le robot sur son épaule et va vers la fenêtre pour le balancer.
A ce moment l'amant ,mort de peur, reprend:
- Windows XP ré-initialisé - Veuil-lez ré-essayer...


================================================



Un jour, toute les blondes de Bruxelles décident de faire une manifestation et se rendent donc dans le stade Roi Beaudouin ...

La presse s'y rend et interroge une des 50000 blondes ...
- Pourquoi faites-vous une manifestation? ... demande le journaliste.
- Pour prouver qu'on n'est pas des connes!! ... répond-elle.
Alors le journaliste lui propose un petit test pour prouver son intelligence.Celle-ci accepte.

- Combien font 3x9? ... demande le journaliste.
- Euh...18! répond la blonde.
- Mauvaise réponse! Mais on vous accorde une autre chance dit le journaliste.
Alors tout le stade crie:
- Une autre chance! ..une autre chance! ... une autre chance! ...

- 4x9? demande le journaliste
- Euh...25!
- Eh non ... répond le journaliste
Alors tout le stade crie:
- Une autre chance! ...une autre chance! ... une autre chance! ...

- 2+2? demande le journaliste.
- Euh...4! répond la blonde
Alors tout le stade crie:
- Une autre chance! ...une autre chance! .. une autre chance!


:love: :love:


----------



## Philippe (7 Mars 2006)

C'est un Belge qui se prépare à prendre le train pour partir en vacances. 
À la librairie de la gare, comme il ne sait pas quoi choisir, il demande conseil :
"Je voudrais acheter un livre SVP."
Réponse du vendeur : "Oui, bien sûr monsieur, de quel auteur ?"
"N'importe, pourvu qu'il rentre dans le wagon."


----------



## Philippe (7 Mars 2006)

Un Français, un Américain et un Belge sont invités par un ami Saoudien qui leur fait visiter son immense propriété. 
Ils arrivent au bord d'une piscine vide...
- Pourquoi est-elle vide ? demande le Français, qui a une grande vivacité d'esprit. 
- Hé bien, répond le Saoudien, c'est parce qu'elle est pourvue d'un système perfectionné qui permet de remplir la piscine à la demande. Approchez-vous du bord, dites un mot bien fort, et la piscine se remplira immédiatement de ce que vous avez demandé. 
Le Français s'approche alors, car c'est décidément le plus vif, et dit : 
- Champagne !
La piscine se remplit alors de Champagne, le Français plonge, nage... et boit !
L'Américain dit alors :
- À mon tour !
On vide alors la piscine, l'Américain s'approche du bord, dit :
- Bourbon !
Et la piscine se remplit instantanément de Bourbon. L'Américain plonge, nage, boit ! Il est tout heureux, et très vite complètement bourré !
On vide la piscine, le Belge se précipite alors vers le bord, glisse, tombe au fond de la piscine et s'écrie alors : 
- Merde !


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

*MODE OPERATOIRE POUR LES FEMMES*

1. Se pointer chez Midas (ou magasin équivalent) quand le kilométrage
effectué depuis la dernière vidange atteint 15.000 km
2. Boire un café
3. 30 minutes plus tard, payer et repartir avec une voiture en état de
rouler.
Dépenses :
Vidange 29,90 EUR
Café 0,40 EUR
Total 30,30 EUR

*MODE OPERATOIRE POUR LES HOMMES* (ou "je peux le faire moi-même")

1. Se pointer chez Norauto (ou magasin équivalent) et acheter de l'huile,
un filtre à huile et un petit sapin jaune qui pue la vanille. Acheter
également à proximité de la litière pour chat et du liquide vaisselle,
pour se laver les mains.

2. S'apercevoir que le vieux jerrican pour l'huile de vidange est plein.
Au
lieu de le porter à la déchetterie, creuser un trou au fond du jardin et
vider le jerrican dedans.

3. Ouvrir une bière et la boire.

4. Mettre la voiture sur chandelles. Perdre 30 minutes à retrouver les
chandelles.

5. De dépit et de frustration, ouvrir une autre bière et la boire.

6. Placer une vieille casserole sous le moteur.

7. Chercher une clé à huile de 17 pour dévisser le bouchon de vidange.

8. Abandonner les recherches.

9. Dévisser le bouchon de vidange avec une pince multiprise.

10. Laisser tomber le bouchon de vidange dans la casserole pleine d'huile
chaude. Se brûler la main. Proférer un abominable juron.

11. Ranger le bordel

12. Se taper une autre bière en regardant l'huile couler .

13. Chercher la clé à filtre à huile.

14. Abandonner les recherches. Percer le filtre avec un tournevis et
dévisser le filtre à huile.

15. Bière.

16. Un pote se pointe. Terminer le pack de bière avec lui, on finira la
vidange demain.

17. Le lendemain, retirer la casserole pleine d'huile de sous la voiture.

18. Répandre de la litière pour chat sur l'huile répandue à l'étape 17

19. Bière. Ha non, merde, on a tout bu hier

20. Aller chez Leclerc avec la voiture de Madame. Acheter un pack de bière.

21. Vider le premier litre d'huile neuve dans le moteur.

22. Se souvenir du bouchon de vidange paumé à l'étape 10.

23. Courir vers la casserole à huile usagée pour récupérer le bouchon de
vidange.

24. Se souvenir qu'avant d'aller acheter de la bière chez Leclerc, on a viré
l'huile usagée dans le trou au fond du jardin, avec le bouchon de vidange.

25. Boire une bière.

26. Déboucher le trou et retrouver le bouchon de vidange dans la terre
imbibée d'huile de vidange.

27. S'apercevoir que le premier litre d'huile neuve est répandu sur le sol
du garage.

28. Boire une bière.

29. En serrant le bouchon de vidange, faire déraper la pince multiprise et
se niquer les doigts sur le chassis.

30. Proférer un abominable juron et se cogner la tête sur un cardan en se
relevant brutalement, à la suite de l'étape 29.

31. Se nouer un chiffon sale autour des doigts.

32. Balancer la pince multiprise à l'autre bout du garage.

33. Bière.

34. Se laver les mains et le front, mettre en place les pansements
nécessaires.

35. Bière.

36. Bière.

37. Verser les 4 litres d'huile neuve restants dans le moteur.

38. Bière.

39. Redescendre la voiture des chandelles.

40. Ecraser accidentellement une des chandelles.

41. Reculer la voiture pour étaler de la litière pour chats sur l'huile
répandue à l'étape 2.

42. Bière.

43. Petit tour pour essayer la voiture.

44. Contrôle de gendarmerie, arrestation pour conduite sous l'emprise de
la boisson.

45. Mise en fourrière de la voiture.


Dépenses :

Huile, filtre à huile, petit sapin jaune qui pue la vanille 50 EUR
Litière pour chat, liquide vaisselle 18 EUR
Bière 25 EUR
Nouveau jeu de chandelles 75 EUR
Amende pour conduite en état d'ivresse 900 EUR +
6 points
Frais de mise en fourrière 250
EUR

Total 1.318 EUR + 6
points


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *MODE OPERATOIRE POUR LES HOMMES* (ou "je peux le faire moi-même")...



OK, je te laisse ma caisse quand tu veux...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> OK, je te laisse ma caisse quand tu veux...




Dsl j'ai plus de bières


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Mars 2006)

Salut....Il faudrait vous recycler les gars....vous perdez la mémoire....du bu et rebu....en plus Jo tu agraves ton cas...je crois me souvenir que tu l'avais déjà postée il y a environ trois mois.
Innovez lez gars, innovez !   Je commence à m'emmm.....er.


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut....Il faudrait vous recycler les gars....vous perdez la mémoire....du bu et rebu....en plus Jo tu agraves ton cas...je crois me souvenir que tu l'avais déjà postée il y a environ trois mois.
> Inovez lez gars, inovez !   Je commence à m'emmm.....er.




Tu bois trop


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois trop



Je viens de me lever.....café trop sucré....mauvais pour les artères.
La blague du lundi....bon pour la rate....pour aujourdhui c'est raté.


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2006)

toujours les memes blondes de jo , mais cette fois ci elles manifestent dans les rues et scandent: 

" VIVES LES BLONDES ! VIVES LES BLONDES ! VIVES LES BLONDES !

B.

L. 

O....

euh.....

VIVES LES BLONDES ! VIVES LES BLONDES.....
 :mouais:


----------



## ikiki (7 Mars 2006)

Encore pour les blondes...
Bu, pas bu... 


Une jeune fille blonde rentre de l'école.
Elle racconte fièrement sa journée à sa mère :
- Maman, aujourd'hui à l'école on a appris l'alphabet. Et bien tous les autres ne le connaissent que jusqu'à F, et moi je le connais jusqu'à M : A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M!
C'est bien hein maman?
- Oui ma chérie.
- C'est parce que je suis blonde?
- Mais oui ma chérie.

Le lendemain, toujours au retour de l'école :
- Maman, aujourd'hui à l'école on a appris à compter. Et ben tous les autres savent compter jusqu'à 10, et moi jusqu'à 15 : 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15! C'est bien hein maman?
- Oui ma chérie.
- C'est parce que je suis blonde?
- Mais oui ma chérie.

Quelques jours plus tard :
- Maman, aujourd'hui à l'école  on est allé à la piscine. Et bien toutes les autres filles ont moins de poitrine que moi!
La fille déballe alors son méga 90 C.
- C'est parce que je suis blonde, hein maman?
- Nan ma chérie, ça c'est parce que tu as 18 ans!


----------



## lalsaco (7 Mars 2006)

La CIA manque de tueurs à gages compétents.
Elle vient de faire passer des tests à des milliers d'américains, et seules trois personnes sortent finalistes. : Deux hommes et une superbe femme blonde.
L'ultime épreuve arrive : les responsables de la CIA les font monter dans une limousine, et leur donnent une arme.

La limousine se gare devant le domicile du premier homme, et l'un des responsables lui dit : "voilà, c'est l'épreuve finale, nous avons besoin de savoir si vous serez capable de suivre nos instructions sans jamais les remettre en question. Alors vous allez rentrer chez vous, votre femme y est, nous avons contrôlé, et vous allez la tuer..."
"Quoi! Vous êtes fou! Demandez moi tout ce que vous voulez mais pas cela!...."
"OK! Bye! Vous n'êtes pas fait pour ce job!"

La limousine se gare devant le domicile du deuxième homme. Même cinéma.

L'homme entre chez lui, puis ressort en pleurant et en criant : "non! je ne peux pas..."
La limousine repart et s'arrête devant le domicile de la blonde.
Elle entre chez elle.
On entend alors 6 coups de feu. Elle a vidé son chargeur.
Puis des bruits de casse et des cris atroces sortent de la maison, les responsables des la CIA sortent vite de la limousine pour voir ce qu'il se passe. C'est alors que la blonde sort de la maison avec une batte de base-ball ensanglantée à la main et crie : "vous auriez pu me prévenir pour les balles à blanc! J'ai du le finir avec ce qui me tombait sous la main!"


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Mars 2006)

C'est un SDF qui trouve 25 cent par terre ... Il est en manque depuis des années et une somme pareille est une aubaine pour lui ... il se précipite aussitôt dans un hôtel de passe

Il demande au gars ce qu'il peut avoir pour 25 cent?
Le gars regarde les 25 cents .... le regarde .... et lui dit:
- monte au 2eme ... 4ème porte à gauche ... tu va en avoir pour ton argent!

Il monte .. pousse la porte et dans la pièce il voit une poule (l'animal) ... comme il n'y a personne d"autre,Il décide de l'enculler

Une semaine après, le SDF trouve 1 euro par terre et court à nouveau à l'hotel

Le gars de l'hotel regarde la pièce de 1 euro et lui dit :
- Monte au 2ème ... 3ème porte à gauche ... tu vas en avoir pour ton argent!

Il monte ... pousse la porte et dans la pièce il voit un groupe de gars qui regardent par des trous dans le mur, une autre pièce.
Il s'approche et demande à un des gars ce qui se passe?

et le gars lui répond :
-  dépèche toi ça va commencer, il y a quelqu'un qui va enculler une poule!!!


 

=====================================



Une blonde a été tuée dans un accident de la route ... deux médecins s'apprêtent à procéder à son autopsie&#8230;

La conversation:
- dis ...tu crois vraiment ce qu'on raconte sur les blondes?
- quoi(dit le second) .. qu'elles n'ont pas de cervelle ou que ce sont toutes des sallopes? 
- qu'elles n'ont pas de cervelle!
- ben c'est simple (dit le second) ... on n'a qu'à vérifier

Les medecins lui ouvrent le crâne .. il est vide

- Ca alors ... dis le premier ... c'etait donc vrai!
- je te l'avais dit ... lui dit l'autre
- mais alors c'est quoi ce fil de fer qui traverse ce crâne tout vide??

Intrigué, le second médecin se penche et dit
- je sais pas .... on a qu'à le couper et on verra!!

Le premier prend une pince et précautioneusement coupe le fil ........et c'est là ..... que les deux oreilles tombèrent sur le sol!


:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Mars 2006)

L'homme rêvé...

 Une (riche et vieille) veuve décide qu'elle a besoin d'un autre homme dans sa vie et fait passer une annonce dans les journaux :

" RICHE VEUVE RECHERCHE UN HOMME POUR PARTAGER SA VIE ET SA FORTUNE ayant les qualités suivantes :"
-1. Ne me battra pas
-2. Ne partira pas en courant
-3. Devra être super au lit.
-Pendant plusieurs mois, son téléphone n'arrêta pas de sonner, ainsi que la sonnette de sa porte, elle reçut des tonnes de courrier, etc.... mais sans résultat. Aucun des hommes ne semblait répondre à ses critères.
 Et un jour on sonna à la porte de nouveau. Elle ouvrit et vit un homme sans bras ni jambes, couché sur le paillasson. Perplexe, elle demande :
- "Qui êtes-vous et que voulez-vous ? "
- "Bonjour", dit l'homme. "Ne cherchez plus, je suis l'homme de vos rêves. Je n'ai pas de bras, donc je ne peux pas vous battre et puisque je n'ai pas de jambes, je ne peux pas partir en courant".
La vieille femme demande :
- " Qu'est-ce qui vous fait penser que vous êtes super au lit ? "
 -Il répondit :"J'ai sonné à la porte, non !?"


----------



## lalsaco (9 Mars 2006)

Note : Je ne pouvais décemment pas la poster hier :rateau: 

La femme DISQUE DUR :
Elle se rappelle tout, POUR TOUJOURS.

La femme RAM :
Elle oublie tout de vous, dès le moment vous vous lui tournez le dos.

La femme WINDOWS:
Tout le monde sait qu'elle ne peut pas faire une chose correctement, mais personne ne peut vivre sans elle.

La femme EXCEL :
On dit d'elle qu'elle peut faire énormément de choses mais vous l'employez surtout pour gérer votre planning.

La femme ÉCONOMISEUR D'ÉCRAN :
Elle est bonne à rien mais au moins, elle est marrante!

La femme INTERNET :
C'est une vraie avaleuse de bits

La femme SERVEUR WEB:
Toujours occupée quand vous avez besoin d'elle.

La femme MULTIMÉDIA :
Elle sait rendre jolies des choses dénuées d'intérêt.

La femme CD-ROM :
Elle va toujours plus vite avec le temps.

La femme Courrier électronique :
Sur dix choses qu'elle dit, neuf sont des pures conneries.

La femme VIRUS :
Aussi connue sous le nome d'"ÉPOUSE"; quand vous ne l'attendez pas, elle arrive, s'installe et utilise toutes vos ressources Si vous essayez de la désinstaller vous perdez forcément quelque chose....
Et si vous n'essayez pas de la désinstaller, vous perdez tout ............

---------------------------------------------------------

Il y a 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était noir :
1) Il appelait tout le monde : " mon frère "
2) Il aimait chanter la gloire de Dieu
3) Il n'a pas eu un procès équitable

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était juif :
1) Il a repris l'affaire de son père
2) Il est resté à la maison jusqu'à l'âge de 33 ans
3) Il était sûr que sa mère était vierge, et sa mère était sûre qu'il était Dieu 

Lire la suite...

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était italien :
1) Il parlait avec les mains
2) Il buvait du vin à tous les repas
3) Il mangeait exclusivement de la cuisine à l'huile d'olive

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était californien :
1) Il avait les cheveux longs et il était toujours bronzé
2) Il aimait marcher pieds nus
3) Il a lancé une nouvelle religion

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était tsigane :
1) Il n'a jamais travaillé un seul jour
2) Il n'a jamais écrit une seule ligne
3) La police l'a arrêté dans un jardin public où il campait sans autorisation 

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était homo :
1) Il était très joli garçon
2) Il n'a jamais eu de petite amie
3) Après sa mort, il a invité sa mère à habiter chez lui

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était un prof :
1) Il parlait sans arrêt
2) Il ne se demandait pas si les personnes qui l'écoutaient comprenaient ce qu'il disait
3) Il prenait 40 jours de vacances par an pour faire de la randonnée dans le désert

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était un beur de banlieue :
1) Ses parents ne parlaient pas français à la maison
2) Il n'a jamais acheté un ticket de métro
3) Il traînait tout le temps dehors avec sa bande au lieu de travailler manuellement comme son père

Il y a aussi 3 bonnes raisons de penser que Jésus était un publicitaire :
1) Son livre est n°1 au hit-parade depuis sa parution
2) Ses successeurs ont créé un paradis fiscal
3) Après 2000 ans de réflexion, personne n'est encore sûr d'avoir compris ce qu'il a dit.


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Monte-Carlo, un beau soir d'été

Cet émir du Golf est assez énervé, il n'a pas gagné ce soir au casino, il à même perdu assez gros (pas loin du montant de ses revenus de quinze secondes, c'est dire !). Il gagne la sortie d'un pas rageur, récupérant au passage son chauffeur qui l'attendait dans le hall. Le chauffeur ayant du mal à suivre, notre émir arrive le premier à la porte, et donc l'ouvre lui même (un instant d'égarement, sans doute ?), et ce faisant, s'égratigne légèrement l'auriculaire droit. Il se tourne vers son chauffeur et lui dit : [MODE=Accent arabe du cinéma comique français]"Aie ! J'me suis coupé ! Cours vite m'acheter une clinique !"[/MODE]


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2006)

Tu viens de l'inventer celle ci, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de l'inventer celle ci, non?



Non, je ne me souviens plus où je l'ai lue, mais c'était il y a très longtemps !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Mars 2006)

Tu n'as pas du la lire... 
C'est une blague de Coluche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas du la lire...
> C'est une blague de Coluche.



Exact ! Maintenant que tu le dis, c'est ça !


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mars 2006)

Chez le Psy

-C'est intenable docteur...Chaque nuit je rève d'un petit bonhomme qui me demande si j'ai fait mon pipi.
Je lui répond que non...Il me dit....Fais ton petit pipi..
-Et je me réveille pissant au lit.
-Cher monsieur votre cas est classique....il vous suffit de lui dire.... oui j'ai fait mon petit pipi et vous serez tranquille.

Quinze jours plus tard.....
-Docteur ça ne vas pas du tout....je fais bien ce que vous m'avez dit.....quand il me demande si j'ai fait mon petit pipi je lui répond oui....alors il me dit....viens faire ton petit caca d'abord.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Chez le Psy
> 
> -C'est intenable docteur...Chaque nuit je rève d'un petit bonhomme qui me demande si j'ai fait mon pipi.
> Je lui répond que non...Il me dit....Fais ton petit pipi..
> ...


Ca c'est une histoire qui "sent" le vieux-cul ... oupss pardon ... le vécu!   

:love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mars 2006)

Une poule et un moustique ont fait l'amour !

Résultat : Un chickengounia. :mouais:


----------



## lalsaco (10 Mars 2006)

Un professeur d'université était réputé pour ses blagues salaces, distillées avant chacun de ses cours, pour le plus grand plaisir des étudiants du "sexe fort" et au grand dam des représentantes du "sexe faible", choquées par cet humour libertin.

Celles-ci décidèrent d'un commun accord, qu' à la prochaine plaisanterie grivoise, toutes quitteraient l'amphithéâtre en guise de protestation.

Ayant eu vent du complot, notre fantasque fonctionnaire décida de rentrer dans leur jeu.

Arrivant dans la salle de cours où ses élèves l'attendaient, il lâcha :
"Savez-vous qu'on manque de ******* en Irak?".

Outrées, l'ensemble des étudiantes se leva précipitamment et se dirigea vers la sortie.

L'enseignant de répliquer :
"Hé! Mesdemoiselles, attendez ! L'avion ne part que demain !"


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une *poule* et un *moustique* ont fait l'amour !
> 
> Résultat : Un chickengounia. :mouais:




T'aurais pas une photo de l'exploit


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mars 2006)

Un médecin se tourne vers son patient et lui annonce : 
- J'ai une bonne et une mauvais nouvelle à vous annoncer .. La mauvaise , c'est que vous avez le sida! 
Alors lá, lhomme est complètement sonné  ... demande à s'assoir quelques instants, puis se resaisit comme il peut et demande timidement la bonne nouvelle ....

Alors, le médecin lui répond : 
- vous avez la maladie d'alzeimer, et donc vous allez rapidement oublier que vous avez le sida

 


================================



Pourquoi les Belges se mettent ils en pyjamas pour faire de la moto? 
Pour mieux se coucher dans les virages.

 


================================


Qu'est ce qui est vert et qui pousse?
.
.
.

Un martien constipé


:rose: 



================================

Trois blondes se présentent à un test d'admission pour devenir policière ...

L'officier de recrutement leur présente une photographie d'un suspect vue de profil.
Il demande à la première:
- Est-ce que vous remarquez quelque chose de particulier chez ce suspect?
La blonde réfléchit longuement et répond:
- bin ... y a juste un oeil
L'officier lui dit: 
- Houlàlà! ... vous ne voyez pas que la photo est prise de profil?
Il pose la même question à la deuxième qui répond: 
- Bin ... y a juste une oreille
L'officier découragé s'exclame: 
- Je rêve!! ... je viens de vous dire que le suspect est photographié de côté.
En désespoir de cause, il se retourne vers la troisième et lui demande:
- Alors est-ce que vous remarquez quelque chose de particulier chez ce suspect?
Sans hésitation elle lui répond:
- Bin y porte des verres de contact
L'officier tout surpris lui dit:
- Tiens très intéressant comme observation, est-ce que vous pourriez développer d'avantage votre réponse?
La blonde toute heureuse lui répond:
- Bin c'est simple ... y a juste un oeil .... y a juste une oreille ... donc y peut pas porter des lunettes ... donc y a des verres de contact



:love: :love: 

================================


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2006)

Maurice s'enerve. Maurice fulmine.

Ca fait maintenant une demie heure qu'il tourne dans le sentier sans pouvoir trouver une place pour son 4x4 porshe full options. De guère lasse,  Il lève les yeux (et les mains) vers le ciel et s'adresse à Dieu :

"- Dieu, je te jûûre, la vie d' ma mère  je fais toutes les fêtes, le shabbat, je reviens à la syna tous les week end, .... mais trouve moi une place libre là maintenant tout de suite".

Et là miracle, une place libre apparaît devant les yeux de Maurice qui s'écrit alors:

"- Laisse tomber Dieu, te dérange pas je viens de trouver !".


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2006)

Après s'être enfin garé, Maurice va enfin rejoindre l'hôtel où l'attend, émue une superbe et jeune femme.

"- Ecoute, je ressens vraiment quelque chose pour toi, mais avant d'aller plus loin, je voudrais,..., enfin je voudrais te dire que c'est la première fois pour moi, et que je suis un peu génée".

Maurice la rassure, ils se retrouvent tous deux dans la chambre, a la demande de la donzelle, Maurice accepte de faire l'amour dans le noir.

Et ça dure toute la nuit. La demoiselle n'en peut plus, Maurice remet 8 fois le couvert. Vers 5 heure, la femme épuisée rallume la lumière et trouve un grand noir dans son lit. Elle sort du lit en courant et s'écrie :

"Mais vous n'êtes pas Maurice !!!!!!" "Maurice !! ou est Maurice ?????!!"

Et le type répond:

"- Du calme, Maurice est en bas, il vend les billets".


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2006)

Mohamed, marocain de son état (pas toujours taper sur les mêmes) se trouve dans une soirée où il passe un excellent moment. Il a une carte orange (*) avec une fille superbe, il se laisse aller à boire un peu, bcp, et de fil en aiguille se retrouve dans une chambre avec elle. Au petit matin, la situation est moins rose. Il a super mal au crâne, la fille endormie à ses côté est en fait un mec avec un énôôrme appendice caudal. Et il a également très mal au derrière.

En bon Musulman, il se précipite à la Mosquée et avoue tous ses pêchés à l'Imam : l'alcool, la sodomie,... que peut il bien faire pour racheter ses pêchés ? L'Imam réfléchit longuement et lui annonce qu'un chèque de 15 000 euros à la Mosquée le laverait de toutes ses offenses.

Un peu sonné, notre gars dis qu'il va réfléchir et passe devant une église. Il se dit pourquoi ne pas consulter la concurrence après tout. Il se confesse au curé, et lui pose la question de confiance. Le dit curé réfléchit, et lui dit :

"-Compte tenu de l'effort consenti pour entrer dans la maison de Dieu (la nôtre), je veux bien vous accorder l'absolution en échange d'une contribution à la paroisse de 7500 euros."

Notre gars remercie poliement,  ressort, se disant  qu'il a quand même bien fait d'interroger le marché, et passe devant une synagogue. Ni une ni deux, il rencontre le rabbin.

"- Rabbi que dois je faire pour me faire pardonner aux yeux de Dieu ?"

Le Rabbin réfléchit longuement, puis lui dit : "- Ecoute, reviens mercredi, avec 2 litres de Fanta et des chips".

Mohamed complètement heberlué lui dit :

"- Comment, Rabbi, c'est tout ?"

"- Eh.... c'est tout".

"- Mais l'Imam me réclame 15 000 euros, le curé, 7500, et toi des chips et du Fanta ? qu'est ce que c'est que ce bigmac ?"


Et la, le Rabbin lui explique  en souriant gentiment :


"Ecoute, ici c'est une tradition : Chaque fois qu'un arabe se fait sodomiser, on se réunit et on fait une petite fête".





(*) : Mieux que le ticket.


----------



## HRych-man (10 Mars 2006)

monsieur et madame FANFAN on un fils....


















élé élé (fan fan )


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mars 2006)

.

Papa, papa à l'école ils disent tous que j'ai de grandes dents, c'est pas vrai hein ?? 
Mais non, mais non ... allez ne pleure pas et relève la tête, tu rayes le parquet!!


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Après s'être enfin garé, Maurice va enfin rejoindre l'hôtel où l'attend, émue une superbe et jeune femme.
> 
> "- Ecoute, je ressens vraiment quelque chose pour toi, mais avant d'aller plus loin, je voudrais,..., enfin je voudrais te dire que c'est la première fois pour moi, et que je suis un peu génée".
> 
> ...


L'humour juif est toujours terrible !  
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore &#8211; c'est possible &#8211; les années 90 ont donné naissance à une série formidable : Seinfeld. Un monument en termes d'application de l'humour juif à la vie de tous les jours, justement &#8211; mais pas seulement &#8211;, dnas le milieu new-yorkais...

Tiens ! j'en balance une petite.

C'est l'anniversaire de Simon, Sa mère veut faire les choses bien : elle lui offre deux très belles cravate, une rouge et une bleue.

Evidemment, passent quelques jours, faut aller voir maman, alors Simon, pas mauvais fils, enfile la cravate rouge et débarque chez sa mère !
Mais celle-ci fait carrément la gueule.

"Ben, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas, maman ?
&#8211;...
&#8211; hein ?
&#8211; Et la bleue ! ...elle te plaît pas ?!"



Hi, hi.
Bon, pardon, je suis nul pour raconter... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

essayons


c'est 2 potes qui discutent de leurs aventures s.x..l, l'un dit à l'autre:

on a trouvé un nouveau truc, tu mets l'armoire penché et tu grimpes tout en haut et tu te laisses glisser pour arriver directement sur ta femme. Essayes, c'est super...


le week end a passé et les 2 potes se retrouvent. Le 2° marche bizarrement. Le 1° lui demande pourquoi.

Ben j'ai fait comme t'as dit, l'armoire, tout ça..... mais.....










J'ai oublié d'enlever la clé.:love:




oui, je sais , c'est plus loin:rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mars 2006)

Ils sont deux et poussent le comptoir* du café où ils sont habitués depuis....ça fait longemps.
*Soit dit en passant le comptoir n'a jamais reculé.
Le premier dit....Ttt...tt..as d d des nou...nou....nouv.... velles de Fff..fr...Fransss... çois? Y..ya b..bien k...K...quinZZZZZe jours k...k...qu'on l'a p...P..plus vu.(pffuuuu)
Oui, il a la prostate.
S...sss..est kk..quoi..la..la ..la pp..pp..prostate?
C'est quand on pisse comme tu causes.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

c'est 2 mecs qui vont au casino et au moment d'entrer ils se disent:
- bon à la fermeture du casino on s'attend à l'entrée .. le premier attend l'autre .. ok?
- Ok! 
C'est l'heure.. le casino ferme ses portes et le premier mec attend et au bout de 10 mn il voit arriver son pote en train de mâcher sans arrêter
- Ah enfin .... alors commment ça s'est passé?
- heu j'ai joué à la roulette russe .. j'ai misé 10 euros sur le 7 rouge et j'ai gagné 100 euros!
- oh le veinard!
Et en mâchant de plus belle il continue:
- ensuite j'ai misé mes 100 euros sur le 7 rouge et j'ai gagner 1000 euros
- après j'ai remisé mes 1000 euros sur le 7 rouge et j'ai gagner 10000 euros
Le second mec lance:
- ho puttain on va fêter ça ... ce soir tu me payes le restaurant
- attend c'est pas fini! ... ensuite j'ai misé mes 10000 euros sur le 7rouge et j'ai gagner 100000 euros
- 100000 euros? ... oh l'encullé ... allez fait tes bagages on part en vacances!
- attend attend c'est pas fini ... ensuite j'ai misé mes 100000 euros sur le 7 rouge et j'ai perdu TOUT!!!!
- QUOI?? ... tu as perdu toutes tes tunes? .... oh puttain! .... moi un truc comme ça m'arrive .. je ne sais pas .. mais c'est à se bouffer les couiilles
- Et à ton avis qu'est-ce que tu crois que je suis en train de faire?


:love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est 2 mecs qui vont au casino TOUT!!!!
> - QUOI?? ... tu as perdu toutes tes tunes? .... oh puttain! .... moi un truc comme ça .. je ne sais pas .. mais c'est à se bouffer les couiilles
> - Et à ton avis qu'est-ce que tu crois que je suis en train de faire?
> :love: :love:



Tu trembles carcasse ?  Ce serait le lendemain de la veille???:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Tu trembles carcasse ?  Ce serait le lendemain de la veille???:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2006)

Non rien...


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non rien...



Ah ! oui, c'est du bon, ça, ça colle pas forcément dans l'ambiance du thread mais c'est assez énorme pour en parler, son nouveau site est très joli, en plus


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! oui, c'est du bon, ça, ça colle pas forcément dans l'ambiance du thread mais c'est assez énorme pour en parler, son nouveau site est très joli, en plus


J'ai un peu hésité avant de le posté ici, mais je ne savais pas où le mettre alors...  :rose:

Tu as raison, son site est plaisant... et A.L.I.E.E.N m'a vraiment amusé.  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Nous sommes en plein croisière dans l'atlantique ...
Au cours de la soirée,le capitaine prend le micro et annonce au 2000 personnes rassemblées dans la grande salle de bal:
- mesdames et messieurs j'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle à vous annoncer ... par laquelle voulez-vous que je commence?
Les gens répondent toutes en coeur:
- la bonne!!
Alors le capitaine répond :
- Nous allons recevoir 11 oscars


  


===================================


Quelle est la différence entre une mouche écrasée sur le dos d'une vache et une femme enceinte?
.
.
Aucune car elles ont forcémment pris des coups de queue


:rateau: 

====================================


Comment on reconnait une serveuse blonde ?
C'est celle qui a un tampax sur l'oreille et qui se demande où est son stylo?


:love:


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

A propos de blondes....

Savez-vous ce que c'est une blonde avec une meche brune?
UN ESPOIR !


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2006)

Dans un bar, au milieu de la nuit, une femme un peu ivre aborde un gars et lui demande: 
- Comment ça se fait que je ne vous vois jamais en compagnie d'une fille... Un beau garçon comme vous? 
Et le gars lui répond: 
- Ben, c'est que les filles n'aiment pas trop les bittes de 10 centimètres. 
La fille: 
- oh vous savez c'est pas forcément la longeur qui compte!
Le gars: 
- Ouais, mais dix centime!tres c'est quand même un peu large comme diamètre...


=========================================


Un belge entre dans un grand café à Bruxelles. Il se pointe au bar et passe sa commande
- Patron, sers donc une gueuze pour toi, une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière. 
Le patron écarquille les yeux. Il y a au moins cinquante personnes dans la salle ! Néanmoins il fait servir la tournée. 
Le Belge prend sa gueuze et fait cul-sec
- Patron ressers donc une gueuze pour toi, une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière.
Re cul-sec. Le gars refait le coup de la tournée générale cinq ou six fois. 
Au moment de payer, il n'a pas un rond sur lui! Le patron furibard (furibard = colère de bistrot) fait le tour du bar, lui colle une raclée à un point que l'autre se retrouve à l'hosto dans un bain de plâtre pendant six mois

En sortant de l'hôpital la première chose qu'il fait est de retourner dans le café. Le patron n'en croit pas ses yeux. 
- Patron sers donc une gueuze pour moi et une gueuze pour tous ceux qui sont derrière. 
Le patron le regarde droit dans les yeux et lui demande d'un air féroce : 
- Ah oui? .. et moi je ne bois pas ? 
- Oh non ! Toi t'es beaucoup trop méchant quand tu as bu.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2006)

Terrible accident de F1 !


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## lalsaco (16 Mars 2006)

Trois généraux américains reviennent de la guerre du Viêt-Nam pour prendre leur retraite aux USA.
Leurs états de service sont exceptionnels. Aussi l'armée décide de leur accorder une prime conséquente pour leur départ.
Le ministre de la Défense rencontre les trois généraux et leur annonce :
" Vous allez choisir une distance entre deux points de votre corps. 
Nous multiplierons les centimètres par mille et cela donnera votre pactole pour la retraite. "
Le premier : mesurez-moi du haut de mon front jusqu'aux orteils.
Le docteur militaire s'exécute et le général part à la retraite avec quelques 180 000 $.
Le second : je lève mes bras en l'air et vous mesurez de la pointe de mes ongles jusqu'aux orteils.
Le docteur sourit. Ce général est décidément bien malin.
Il repart avec 230 000 $.
Le troisième : mesurez-moi de la pointe de ma **** jusqu'à mes cou***es.
Le docteur est surpris en pensant qu'il va repartir avec tout au plus 15000 $. (perso, j'aurais dit 18000$, mais bon)
Il prend son mètre, le pose sur la pointe du sexe :
" Mais où sont passées vos cou***es ? "
" Elles sont restées au Viêt-Nam ! "


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

Excellente


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, vous avez rejoint la messagerie vocale d'aide psychiatrique ...

Si vous êtes un obsessif-compulsif, appuyez sur le 1 sans arrêt.
Si vous êtes dépendant affectif, demandez à quelqu'un d'appuyer sur le 2 pour vous. 
Si vous souffrez d'un désordre de personnalité multiple, appuyez sur les 3, 4, 5 et 6. 
Si vous êtes paranoïaque, restez en ligne, nos agents tracent votre appel. 
Si vous êtes schizophrène, écoutez attentivement et une voix vous dira sur quel numéro appuyer. 
Si vous êtes dépressif, le numéro sur lequel vous appuierez est sans importance, personne ne répondra. Si vous êtes un compulsif a répétition, raccrochez et recomposez. 
Si vous êtes un aggressif-passif, mettez-nous en attente. 
Si vous êtes antisocial, arrachez le téléphone du mur. 
Si vous avez des difficultés d'attention, ne vous occupez pas des instructions.



===============================================


- Quel est le comble du mathématicien ? 
- C'est de se faire piquer sa moitié par un tiers dans un car.


===============================================

Quand un Suisse cause tout seul, il fait un monologue. 
Quand deux Suisses bavardent, ils font un dialogue. 
Quand trois Suisses discutent, ils font un catalogue


===============================================

C'est un suisse qui rentre chez lui le soir et sa femme lui dit : 
- Dis tu sais aujourd'hui y a un type qui est venu 
- Ah oui et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?
- Rien il est entré et m'a couchée sur le lit
- Ah oui et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?
- Rien il m'a enlevé mes vêtements
- Ah oui et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?
- Rien il m'a prise par tous les bouts
- Ah oui et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?
- Rien et après il est reparti
- Ah oui et qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?
- Ben rien du tout
- Mais alors on saura jamais pourquoi il est venu !!!


=================================================

L'histoire se passe lors de la création du monde, lors de la distribution des terrains .... 
Tous les peuples de la terre font la queue dans le bureau de Dieu pour un lopin de terre. 

L'Australien reçoit une île qu'il va appeler l'Australie
Le japonais reçoit une île qu'il va appeler Japon
Les égyptiens demandent une grande plage de sable fin pour y bronzer tranquille
Les canadiens demandent un terrain pour faire du ski de fond
Bref c'est la distribution et tout le monde repart content. 

Arrive le tour du Suisse. 
- Alors, dit Dieu, toi, tu seras le suisse. Que désires-tu ? 
- J'aimerais de belles montagnes pour skier. 
- D'accord, c'est facile. Et Paf, euh Pouf, Dieu crée les Alpes avec de superbes stations de ski. 
- Tu désires autre chose ? 
- Oui, de beaux pâturages, avec des vaches qui donnent du bon lait! 
- Pas de problème... Et re-Pouf, Dieu crée des beaux pâturages, avec des vaches brunes, noires, tachetées, violettes avec écrit Milka dessus.... 
Ravi,le suisse se précipite vers une vache, prend un seau, tire un verre de lait du pis de la vache et goûte. 
- Hmmmm... 
- Alors, il est bon le lait ? demande Dieu. 
- Excellent. Vous voulez goûter ? 
- Je veux bien ... Dieu Prend un verre de lait et goute. 
- En effet, c'est très bon ... Désires-tu autre chose ? 
- Oui, 1.20 Fr pour le verre de lait


----------



## jeep2nine (21 Mars 2006)

Vous savez comment on appelle une voyante qui lit dans le sucre en poudre ?
Une extra glucide


----------



## 222diablo222 (21 Mars 2006)

Que signifit "95" dans "Windows 95"?

-Le nombre minimum d'appels au support technique pour le lancer
-Le nombre d'installations avant de le faire marcher.
-Le nombre de cheveux restant sur la tête de l'utilisateur après une journée d'utilisation.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quelle est la différence entre Bill Gates et un hacker ? 

Le hacker prends 6 mois de prison pour avoir détruit gratuitement en 10 ans autant d'ordinateurs que Bill Gates en un week-end pour 89$ par machine. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un vendeur, un technicien de maintenance et un programmeur Win95 sont victimes d'une crevaison. 
Le vendeur propose de changer de voiture 
Le technicien pense qu'en changeant les roues de place ils finiront par détecter le pneu fautif 
Le programmeur Win95 leur demande d'attendre un peu, au cas où le problème disparaîtrait tout seul. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A quoi peut bien servir Internet Explorer fourni avec windows 95 ? 
Tout simplement à aller sur http://www.netscape.com pour récupérer Netscape Navigator. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Premier bug de Windows 95: "L'installation a réussi."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Combien d'ingénieurs Microsoft faut-il pour changer une ampoule?
Aucuns, on reste dans le noir et Bill Gates annonce que c'est le nouveau standard.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
etc.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mars 2006)

Un perroquet entre dans un bar et demande au barman: 
- Avez-vous des raisins ? 
- Non on n'a pas de raisins ici ! 
Le lendemain, le même perroquet retourne au bar et demande: 
- Avez-vous des raisins? 
- NON, ON N'A PAS DE RAISINS!!! Et si tu reviens demain pour me redemander des raisins je te cloue les pattes sur le bar, c'est clair ? 
Le lendemain le perroquet est de retour et demande : 
- Avez-vous des clous ? 
- Non, réponds le barman surpris... 
- bon ... Avez-vous des raisins ?



==============================================

Devant partir en voyage pour une dizaine de jours, un type va voir son copain et lui confie son perroquet ...
- Fais gaffe hein ? Tu lui donnes bien à manger et tu le soignes ! 
- Pas de problème. 
Mais le volatile est un sacré parleur, jour et nuit le pote a droit à la sérénade :
- Coco, coco, salut, t'as de beaux yeux tu sais? .... etc ... 

Ca n'arrête pas! ... au bout de quelques jours il n'en peut plus .. il va chez le veto et lui demande un moyen pour empêcher le perroquet d'ouvrir sa gueule. 
Il rentre donc chez lui avec un traitement .. Chaque fois que la bestiole l'ouvre, il doit lui mettre un suppositoire dans le derrière. 
Voilà t'y pas que le perroquet pousse un magnifique "coco"!!  ... Hop, le gars lui met un suppositoire. Et encore, et encore, et encore .... au bout de deux jours silence! ... Fini, plus de "coco" ou de "salut"

Finalement le propriétaire rentre et va chez son pote pour récupérer sa bestiole. 
- Salut, alors ça c'est bien passé? 
- Ouais, ouais, sans problème. Tu veux un café ? 
- ouais je veux bien, merci. 

Pendant que son pote va à la cuisine, il s'approche de son perroquet et lui dit : 
- Alors, ça boume? C'était cool? 
Le perroquet regarde inquiet par dessus l'épaule de son maître et lui répond dans un murmure : 
- Chut !!! Pas si fort...! Ici quand tu parles on t'enccule !!!


=============================================


La bigote du village se désole car le perroquet que lui a offert son neveu a un langage de charretier. ...

Un jour, elle dit au curé, en sortant de la messe : 
- Je sais, monsieur le curé, que vous avez une femelle perroquet dont la piété fait l'admiration de tous. ... Elle n'arrête pas de prier .. Je pense que si l'on mettait mon perroquet avec elle, dans la même cage, elle aurait certainement une bonne influence sur lui. 
- On peut toujours essayer, approuve le curé. 
Le soir même, le perroquet de la bigote fait son entrée dans la cage de la perroquette et d'emblée, il lance joyeusement : 
- Alors, poupée, on baise ? 
La perroquette,contre toute attente, se met aussitôt en position et lance
-  Te gêne pas ...  Pourquoi donc crois-tu que je prie avec tant d'ardeur, depuis si longtemps ?


:love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi un canife ?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Un petit fien


----------



## lalsaco (22 Mars 2006)

Comme vous le savez tous, mes chers amis, Socrate était un philosophe grec réputé pour sa sagesse.
Un jour qu'il se promenait sur l'agora, il fut abordé par un quidam qui l'interpella ainsi :
- " Socrate ! Tu sais ce que je viens juste d'apprendre à propos d'un de tes élèves ?"
- " Attention" lui dit Socrate, "avant de dire quoi que ce soit, il faut que tu passes un certain test. Je l'appelle le test du triple filtre..."
- " Triple filtre ?"
- " Oui. Avant que tu ne me parles d'un de mes élèves, ce serait bien que tu filtres ce que tu vas dire ... Le premier filtre est le filtre VERITE. Es-tu absolument certain que ce que tu vas me dire est vrai ?"
- " Euh ... C'est à dire ... Non. Je l'ai juste entendu dire ..."
- " Bien, tu n'es donc pas certain que ce que tu vas dire est la vérité. Le second filtre est la BONTE. Ce que tu as à me dire est-il bon pour mon élève ?"
- " Ben ... pas exactement ..."
- " Donc, tu veux me dire quelque chose de désagréable pour mon élève sans être sûr que ce soit vrai. Essayons le troisième filtre, si tu veux bien. Il s'agit du filtre de l'UTILITE. Ce que tu veux me dire est-il utile pour moi ?"
- " C'est difficile à dire, plutôt non, en réalité ..."
- " Tu m'accorderas donc que tu souhaites me confier quelque chose de désagréable sur mon élève, qui ne me sera d'aucune utilité et dont tu n'es pas sûr. Ne crois-tu pas qu'il vaut mieux, dans ce cas, te taire ?"
- " Si, Socrate, je vois bien que tu as raison. Je me tairai donc."

C'est par ce genre de raisonnement que Socrate est passé à la postérité comme un grand sage.






















C'est aussi du fait de ce genre d'attitude qu'il n'a jamais su que Platon se faisait sa femme ... :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2006)

*AUTOBUS*

Véhicule qui roule deux fois plus vite quand on court après que lorsqu'on est dedans.

*BABY-SITTER*

Adolescent(e)s devant se conduire comme des adultes de façon à ce que les adultes qui sortent puissent se comporter comme des adolescents.

*CHANDAIL*

Vêtement que doit porter un enfant lorsque sa mère a froid.

*CONSULTANT*

Se dit de celui qui consulte ta montre, te dit l'heure, et te fait payer la prestation.

*HARDWARE*

Partie de l'ordinateur qui reçoit les coups quand le software se plante.

*INTELLECTUEL*

Se dit d'un individu capable de penser pendant plus de deux heures à autre chose qu'au sexe.

*NYMPHOMANE*

Terme utilisé par certains hommes pour désigner une femme qui a envie de faire l'amour plus souvent qu'eux.

*ORTHODONTISTE*

Magicien qui vous met dans la bouche, une partie de ce qu'il vous retire des poches.

*PARLEMENT*

Nom valise formé des verbes "parler" et "mentir".

*PESSIMISTE*

Optimiste qui a l'expérience.

*RÉVEILLE-MATIN*

Instrument inventé pour réveiller les gens qui n'ont pas de jeunes enfants.

*SECRET*

Information que l'on ne communique qu'à une seule personne à la fois.

*SNOBISME*

Action de s'acheter des choses qu'on n'aime pas avec de l'argent qu'on n'a pas dans le but d'impressionner des gens qu'on n'aime pas.

*SYNONYME*

Mot à écrire à la place de celui dont on n'est pas certain de l'orthographe.


----------



## jeep2nine (23 Mars 2006)

Excellent



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> .....
> *SYNONYME*
> 
> Mot à écrire à la place de celui dont on n'est pas certain de l'orthographe.
> ....


Celle-là, j'en connais certains qui écument les forums qui feraient bien de s'en inspirer


----------



## yoffy (26 Mars 2006)

Le Ministre Daerden est en visite dans un hôpital psychiatrique:

- Dites-moi, Oufti Djûûû, comment donc est-ce que vous déterminez les critères de guérison, donc - Oufti, fait soif ici - ? demande-t-il au Directeur.

- Mais c'est très simple monsieur le Ministre: nous remplissons la baignoire d'eau, nous donnons une cuillère et une tasse de thé au malade et nous lui demandons de vider la baignoire.

- Oufti! Pas mal, pas mal, donc, didjûûû, pas mal Oufti! répond Daerden.

Donc alors, la personne normale choisit la tasse de thé qui est plus grande, donc, alors, oufti ?

- Pas du tout monsieur le Ministre. La personne normale retire le bouchon de la baignoire ...



Un homme passe dans une rue chaude de la ville et voit une fille en vitrine qui lui plait . 

 Il frappe sur la vitre et demande : "C'est combien   ?" 

 La fille répond : "C'est 500 euros" 

 Le mec : "C'est cher   !"  

 La fille :  "Oui mais c'est du double vitrage"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

1.    >>
> La Commission européenne a finalement tranché: Après la monnaie unique,
> l'Union européenne va se doter d'une langue unique, à savoir... le
> français.
> Trois langues étaient en compétition:
> - le français (parlé par leplus grand nombre de pays de l'Union)
> - l'allemand (parlé par le plusgrand nombre d'habitants de l'Union)
> - et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence).
> L'anglais a vite été éliminé, pour deux raisons:
> 1. L'anglais aurait été le cheval de Troie économique des Etats-unis;
> 2. Les Britanniques ont vu leur influence limitée au profit du couple
> franco-allemand en raison de leur légendaire réticence à s'impliquer dans
> la
> construction européenne.
> Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les Allemands ayant obtenu que
> l'orthographe du Français, particulièrement délicate à maîtriser, soit
> réformée, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir à
> l'Eurofrançais.
> 1. La première année, tous les accents seront supprimes et les sons
> actuellement distribues entre ' s ', 'z', 'c', 'k' et 'q' seront repartis
> entre ' z ' et ' k ', ze ki permettra de zupprimer beaukoup de la
> konfuzion
> aktuelle.
> 2. La deuzieme annee, on remplazera le ' ph ' par 'f ', ze kiaura pour
> effet
> de rakourzir un mot komme 'fotograf ' de kelke vingt pourzent.
> 3. La troizieme annee, des modifikations plus draztikes zeront pozibles,
> notamment ne plus redoubler les lettres ki l'etaient: touz ont auzi admis
> le
> prinzip de la zuprezion des ' e ' muets, zourz eternel de konfuzion, en
> efet, tou kom d'autr letr muet.
> 4. La katriem ane, les gens zeront devenus rezeptifs a des changements
> majeurs, tel ke remplazer 'g' zoi par ' ch ', zoi par ' j ', zoipar 'k',
> zelon les ka, ze ki zimplifira davantach l'ekritur de touz.
> 5. Duran la zinkiem ane, le ' b ' zera remplaze par le ' p ' et le' v'
> zera
> lui auzi apandone, au profi du 'f'. Efidamen, on kagnera ainzi pluzieur
> touch zu le klafie.
> Un foi ze plan de zink an achefe, l'ortokraf zera defenu lochik,et les
> chen
> pouron ze komprendr et komunike.
> Le ref de l'Unite kulturel de l'Europ zera defenu realite!
> On e pa dan la ""mert"" !!


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

- Docteur, j'ai besoin de lunettes.
- Oui certainement. Ici c'est une banque.


Qu'est-ce qui est transparent et qui court à travers champs ?
- Un troupeau de vitres.



Pourquoi y avait il des contrôles dans les lingeries de l'ancienne URSS?
- Parce qu'il était interdit de mélanger les torchons et les soviets.




Ça se passe au cimetière, au moment de l'inhumation d'un célèbre cardiologue. De nombreux confrères sont présents.
Pour la circonstance, l'entrée du caveau a été ornée d'un énorme coeur de deux mètres de haut, fait avec des fleurs, et le cercueil est placé devant.
Après le sermon et les adieux, le gigantesque coeur s'entrouvre, le cercueil est placé à l'intérieur et le coeur se referme. Tout le monde est silencieux et très triste.
Soudain, l'une des personnes présentes se met éclater de rire. Son voisin le réprimande d'un air sévère :
- Chut ! Mais qu'est-ce qui vous prend de rire comme ça?
- J'imagine mes propres obsèques, répond le rieur.
- Et alors ? Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle!
- Si ! Je suis gynécologue !


Edit : ajout : 
Echelle des températures

+18 °C : les habitants d'Hawaï mettent deux couvertures pour dormir
 +10°C : les habitants d'Helsinki éteignent le chauffage, il fait trop
 chaud, et les russes se mettent au jardinage
 + 2°C : en Italie les voitures ne démarrent plus
 0°C : l'eau gèle
 -1°C : quand on respire ça fait de la fumée. De leur côté les russes
 mangent des glaces et boivent de la bière fraîche
 -4°C : ton chien essaie de squatter ton lit
 -10°C : en France les voitures ne démarrent pas
 -15°C : aux Etats-Unis non plus
 -18°C : les habitants d'Helsinki rallument le chauffage, pendant ce temps
 là les Hawaïens ont gelé
 -20°C : la respiration devient audible dans le froid, le visage gèle
 -21°C : si tu réussis à sortir le chien, ses besoins gèlent immédiatement
 -24°C : les voitures allemandes ne démarrent plus
 -27°C : ton chien essaie de rentrer dans ton pyjama
 -29°C : en Suède les voitures ne démarrent pas
 -33°C : plus aucune voiture ne démarre, sauf les russes
 -38°C : les russes referment leur manteau jusqu'au dernier bouton
 -43°C : les voitures russes ne démarrent plus, même à la vodka
 -50°C : les habitants d'Helsinki ont gelé
 -60°C : les phoques abandonnent le Pôle Nord pour aller vers le sud
 -75°C : le Père Noël quitte lui aussi le Pôle Nord
 -120°C : l'alcool gèle, les russes sont en colère


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Mars 2006)

Je visualise


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

Comment appelle-t-on un dinosaure homosexuel ?
Un tripotanus.

je sors ...:rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mars 2006)

Un décorateur et une dame sont en train de choisir les couleurs pour une maison ...

Dans la première pièce, la dame dit qu'elle aimerait avoir un bleu pâle ... Le décorateur écrit ça sur son papier puis se précipite à la fenêtre et crie:
- LE CÔTÉ VERT, EN HAUT!
Dans la deuxième pièce, la dame demande un jaune pâle ... Le décorateur écrit ça sur son papier, puis se reprécipite à la fenêtre et hurle :
- LE CÔTÉ VERT, EN HAUT!
La dame est un peu inquiète mais elle ne dit rien ... 
Dans la troisième pièce, elle demande un rose chaud ... Le décorateur écrit ça sur son papier, puis se précipite à la fenêtre et crie:
- LE CÔTÉ VERT EN HAUT!

La dame n'en peut plus et lui demande pourquoi il crie à la fenêtre ... Et il répond:
- Oh! pardonnez-moi, mais j'ai des blondes qui sont en train d'étaler de la pelouse dehors






==================================

Comment fait-on pour savoir si une femme a du plaisir lorsqu'on lui fait l'amour ?
Réponse: On s'en fou

 

==================================

vous connaissez le comble du comble?
c'est l'histoire d'un sourd qui s'est laissé dire par un muet qu'un aveugle avait vu un cul de jatte sortir d'un bistrot en courrant parce que un manchot lui avait jetté des pierres


==================================


4 belges dans une voiture ... ils voient une pute sur bord de la route ...
 y en a un qui dit:
- on pourrait se la faire (une fois)?
- oui mais il faudrait d'abord savoir combien elle demande? .. dit un autre

Aussitôt le conducteur s'arrête, sort de la voiture et va voir la pute:
-  dite une fois c'est combien pour nous?
et la pute:
- devant c'est 200f et derrière c'est 400f 
L'ami belge rejoint tout content ses potes dans le véhicule et leur annonce:
- pour nous 2 devant c'est 200f et pour vous autres derrière c'est 400f


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comment appelle-t-on un dinosaure homosexuel ?
> Un tripotanus.
> 
> je sors ...:rose:



:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Mars 2006)

Un monsieur fortuné mais un peu barjot rève d'avoir un sexe surdimensionné et rencontre son chirurgien.
-Docteur je trouve que mon appareil sexuel est bien petit...pouvez-vous y remédier?
-Cher ami, la chirurgie moderne n'a pas de limite....ce que vous voulez nous le réalisons....vos rèves les plus fous peuvent devenir réalité.
-Docteur je rève d'avoir un sexe qui pourrait toucher le sol.
-Nous opérerons donc demain.
Le lendemain le patient s'est réveillé les deux jambes coupées.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

C'est une bnde de marin en goguette, ils déambulent et décident d'aller chez mme Arma, tenancière d'une maison close.

Ils rentrent et demandent les prix... trop chère, ils négocient et obtiennent un tarif de groupe avec la petite zizi.

Cell-ci les emmènent à l'étage et leur demande de laisser tomber le futal (expression en vogue sur ce forum).

Nos 3 marins interloqués s'exécutent et tombe le falzard (faut changer)...

La petite zizi entreprend le premier en s'occupant de son bip..., elle passe au second, au troisième et vice versa et pour donner du rythme se met à chanter tout en soignant ces messieurs:









Nuiiiiit de chiiiiineeeee, nuiiiiit câliiiiineee, nuit d'amooouuurrrr...
Nuiiiiiit d'îvreeeeessseeee, de tendreeeessseeee...

une varinte: Sonne; Sonne, Sonneu


désolé:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Un monsieur fortuné mais un peu barjot rève d'avoir un sexe surdimensionné et rencontre son chirurgien.
> -Docteur je trouve que mon appareil sexuel est bien petit...pouvez-vous y remédier?
> -Cher ami, la chirurgie moderne n'a pas de limite....ce que vous voulez nous le réalisons....vos rèves les plus fous peuvent devenir réalité.
> -Docteur je rève d'avoir un sexe qui pourrait toucher le sol.
> ...



Ça doit-être ce qu'on appelle "avoir le sens du raccourcis" !


----------



## duracel (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bnde de marin en goguette, ils déambulent et décident d'aller chez mme Arma, tenancière d'une maison close.
> 
> Ils rentrent et demandent les prix... trop chère, ils négocient et obtiennent un tarif de groupe avec la petite zizi.
> 
> ...


 

Je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas compris.



je crois que c'est l'histoire de la P... borgne, mais que notre ami en a oublié en bout...


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas compris.



Moi non plus


----------



## lalsaco (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus


 
Ça me rassure


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

C'est le dernier message de zxr avant son bannissement, non ?


----------



## kaviar (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bnde de marin en goguette, ils déambulent et décident d'aller chez mme Arma, tenancière d'une maison close.
> 
> Ils rentrent et demandent les prix... trop chère, ils négocient et obtiennent un tarif de groupe avec la petite zizi.
> 
> ...




bon, je sais pas raconter les histoires, vous zallé pas m'en vouloir quand même?:rose:

La chansonette est en fait chantée sur un fond de clochette (ding ding) et notre hotesse passe de l'un à l'autre pour leur astiquer le P..reau en ajustant la sonorité.

désolé:rose::love::love:


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

c'est un vampire qui entre dans un bar de vampires et qui crie au barman : 
"-un verre d'eau chaude s'il te plait ! 
-un verre d'eau chaude, lui répond le barman, tu en es sûr ? 
- oui répond le vampire sortant de sa poche un tampax, c'est pour une infusion..."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux vampires sont réfugiés dans leur caveau, la nuit se finissant, le jour étant proche. Seul problème, ils ont très faim. Le premier dit au second: 
"- bon je sors, je n'en peux plus, il faut que je retrouve du sang !
-tu es fou lui dit le second, il va bientot faire jour !!
si si , j'y vais ! "

Et il sort, puis revient 5 minutes plus tard, plein de sang sur la figure. l'autre lui demande où il a trouvé de quoi boire. alors, l'ensanglanté lui répond:
"-Tu vois le champ de l'autre côté de la route? 
- oui
- Tu vois la barrière dérrière? 
- oui
- tu vois le grand arbre à côté? 
- oui
- ben moi je l'ai pas vu.... "


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

Une femme dit à son mari: 
"-beuheuheu, quand je me regarde, je vois une peau flasque, je vois des cheveux blancs, je vois des rides, je vois de la cellulite.... tu veux pas me dire quelque chose de gentil pour que j'aille mieux, un compliment s'il te plait...
- t'as une bonne vue..."  

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

*Vous Z 1 K:
Vous 3,14 C 100 ABC votre Qlotte,
C A C Qrieux.

------------------------------------------------------
Pour le repas de ce soir 

      P
___________
O  -  o  =  O

Solution

Soupez au moins au petit resto...*​


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

Pitin© de Machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2006)

Un type rentre chez lui complètement saoul ....
Il met son pyjama, entre dans le lit conjugal et dit à sa femme:
- j'ai l'impression qu'on est nombreux dans ce lit! 
Pour être sûr, il se lève et va compter les pieds au bout du lit. Il compte 2 paires et se recouche en disant : 
- C'est bon ... on est bien deux!


===============================

C'est un gars qui rentre dans un bar alors qu'il est déjà complètement bourré ...

Avec bien des difficultés, il s'agrippe au zinc et s'installe sur un tabouret, puis demande au barman un whisky.
 Le barman lui répond poliment qu'il n'est pas question de le resservir car il est dans un état d'ébriété avancé ... Il lui enjoint de quitter le bar en lui proposant d'appeler un taxi ... Mais le soiffard prend mal la chose et quitte le bar en vociférant après avoir renversé son tabouret.

Quelques minutes plus tard, le même mec bourré entre à nouveau dans le bar, cette fois-ci par la porte latérale ... En titubant, il arrive jusqu'au bar, mais tout de suite, le barman intervient, et d'une voix ferme lui demande de sortir du bar et de ne plus y revenir ... Toujours aussi énervé, le poivrot quitte le bar en maugréant et en pestant contre ce satané barman. 

Il ne s'est pas écoulé 5 minutes que le pochard rentre dans le bar à nouveau, cette fois-ci par la porte de derrière ;;;; Avec la vivacité d'un fauve comateux, il parvient à un tabouret de bar et après s'être bien positionné, demande sèchement un whisky ... Cette fois, le barman répond avec lassitude : 
- Si vous n'êtes pas sorti du bar dans dix secondes, j'appelle la police ! 
Et le pochtron, surpris, tente de fixer le regard du barman pour lui dire d'une voix angoissée : 
- Eeeeeh, mais dans combien de bars tu bosses, toi ?


:love: :love:


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Connaissez vous le film "constipation "???
..... 
..... 
Non! 
.... 
....
Normal il n'est pas encore sorti

Désolée :rose:


----------



## wolverine (30 Mars 2006)

c'est 2 homos dans un avion , le 1er dis a l'autre 
-j'ai envie que tu me prennes la de suite !!
l'autre 
- quoi ! tes malade l'avion est remplis de monde ca va pas !
le 1er
- on s'en fout j'ai trop envie de toi la !!
l'autre
- mais arrete ! l'avion est plein je te dis , et en plus quand je t'enc..le tu gueule comme une truie!!
le 1er
- ils dorment tous !! regarde je teste ( le gars se leve et crie tout fort ) EST CE QUE QUELQU'UN AURAIT UN STYLO !!( personne repond ) alors tu vois tous le monde dort !! alors vas y prend moi! 

l'autre s'execute et ils font ca toute la nuit !
au matin l'avion atterrit et l'hotesse salut les personnes qui descendent de l'avion et soudain elle voit un petit vieux la tronche dans le cul et lui demande 
- ben monsieur ca n'as pas l'air d'aller ?
le vieux
- oh si vous saviez j'ai eu un mal de crane terrible impossible de dormir !!
l'hotesse
- mais monsieur il fallait nous demander un medicament !
le vieux
- quoi !!? vous etes folle ! un gars a oser demander un stylo et il c'est fait enc..ler toute la nuit !!!


----------



## wolverine (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez vous le film "constipation "???
> .....
> .....
> Non!
> ...



mdr !!


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un gars qui rentre dans un bar alors qu'il est déjà complètement bourré ...




c'est presque du vécu, j'adore :love: :love: :love:




			
				 message Vgnagnagna a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mars 2006)

Assis sur un banc 3 petits vieux discutent:

- Le premier .. bin moi, quand j'avais 20 ans, j'arrivais même pas à plier mon sexe
- Le deuxieme ...et bin moi, à quarante, j'arrivais à le plier d'un quart sans problème
- Le troisième ... et bin moi à soixante, je le pliais d'un tiers et hier j'ai réussi facilement à le plier d'un demi

Et en ch&#339;ur : 
- c'est fou la force qu'on prend dans les bras avec l'âge ...    


-----------------------------------------------------


C'est Roger et Germaine. Ils ont tous les deux entre 70 et 80 ans, et ils viennent de se marier ... 
Leur nuit de noces, ils veulent la passer à l'hôtel, comme des jeunes

Pendant que Roger passe à la salle de bains, Germaine décide de se chauffer un peu les muscles car il y a tellement longtemps  et elle ne voudrait pas attraper une crampe dans un moment pareil...

Elle fait d'abord bouger ses orteils, puis elle fait des mouvements avec ses bras. 
Ensuite elle se couche sur le lit pour faire quelques moulinets avec les jambes. 
Plus tard, elle veut essayer de placer ses chevilles derrière les oreilles (comme elle faisait quand elle était jeune) ...mais gros problème , elle se coince alors les pieds dans les barreaux du lit !

C'est au moment où elle fait des efforts désespérés pour se dégager que Roger rentre dans la chambre et s'écrie : 
- Germaine!!! .... nom de Dieu !!! ...  donne-toi un coup de peigne et mets ton dentier!! ... Comme ça tu ressembles vraiment à un trou du cul !


-----------------------------------------------------


C'est un vieux couple dont la mémoire défaille .... alors ils ont décidé de prendre tous les jours des cours de stimulation de la mémoire .... Comme ils trouvent ce cours formidable, ils en parlent à leurs parents, amis et voisins

Si bien qu'un jour, le voisin interpelle le vieux monsieur en train de tondre sa pelouse et lui demande :
 - Dites-moi, quel était le nom de votre moniteur pour ces exercices sur la mémoire ? 
Le vieux répond : 
- Eh bien, c'était...Heuuu ...laissez-moi une minute ... ah oui ... quel est le nom de cette fleur, vous savez, celle qui sent si bon mais a des épines sur ses tiges...? 
Le voisin : 
- Une rose? 
Le vieux : 
- Oui c'est ça!!
et en criant en direction de la maison :
- Hé, Rose, quel était le nom de notre moniteur pour les cours sur la mémoire ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> c'est 2 homos dans un avion , le 1er dis a l'autre
> -j'ai envie que tu me prennes la de suite !!
> l'autre
> - quoi ! tes malade l'avion est remplis de monde ca va pas !
> ...



T'es mignon avec tes 3 stylos dans ta main, mais elle a déjà été dite ici, celle-là


----------



## wolverine (31 Mars 2006)

le mari qui rentre chez lui et qui dit a sa femme

- cherie fait tes valises j'ai gagner au loto !
sa femme 
- mes valises d'ete ou d'hiver ??
le mari 
les deux fait tes valises et casse toi !!

---------------------------------------------------

a tous les coups elle a deja ete sortie mais bon.

vous connaissez le point commun entre une femme et une place de parking ??

ben les bonnes sont toujours prises et celles qui restent sont pour les handicapés !


_merci d'éviter de multiplier inutilement les contributions : vois ce que font tes petits camarades

bisous by Nephou_


----------



## La mouette (1 Avril 2006)

C'est un mec qui arrive au paradis...

St Pierre lui dit:

" tu as été exemplaire dans ta vie, alors tu auras , lorsque tu le voudras, droit à une visite en enfer, avec un retour parmi nous"

Notre ami, passe 20 ans au paradis, et il s'ennuie comme un rat mort, et décide d'allé voir en enfer....

Il arrive...ils lui font la fête... les rencontres, la fiesta toute la journée... toute la nuit...plus toute la journée...cela dure 40 ans......( je vous laisse imaginer tout ce qui est hors charte)

Mais après cette orgie , ces plaisirs, il se dit que finalement, le paradis, c'est pas si mal pour se reposer...

Alors il y retourne, comme convenu avec St Pierre....

100 ans passe, et un jour l'ennuis aidant , il se dit que l'enfer lui convient mieux que le paradis...
Il va voir St PIerre et lui annonce qu'il retourne en enfer...

St Pierre le prévient que cette fois il ne pourra pas revenir au paradis...

Il accepte ...

Le voilà devant les portes de l'enfer...plein de souvenirs de plaisirs...

Il entre ...et là il subit tout.. la torture, le sévices physique etc.... il va voir  Lucifer et lui demande pourquoi une telle différence entre la première fois et maintenant...

Et Lucifer de lui répondre:

Faut pas confondre tourisme et immigration....


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Avril 2006)

&#8232;Dans un réseau local sous unix, deux ordinateurs discutent:&#8232;Le premier dit à l'autre:&#8232;- Dis, tu savais que "Bill Gates III" en valeur ascii, ça faisait 666, "the number of the beast"!&#8232;L'autre:&#8232;- Ouais, ça m'étonne pas! J'ai même entendu dire que si tu lisais le cd de Windows 98 à l'envers, tu entendais un message satanique!&#8232;- Oh ben c'est rien ça: si tu le lis dans le bon sens,ça installe Windows 98 !

---------------------------------------------------------

Vous devez vous rappeler que Chum 5.0 est un "spécial" divertissement, alors que Mari 1.0 est un système d'exploitation.&#8232;Essayer la commande: C:/ JE PENSAIS QUE TU M'AIMAIS et installez Larmes 6.2. Mari 1.0 devrait alors exécuter Culpabilité 3.0 et Fleurs 7.0 automatiquement.&#8232;Attention! Si vous sur-utilisez cette méthode, Mari 1.0 retournera par défaut à Boudage 2.5, 5.7 ou Cocktail 7.0 ou Bière 6.1.&#8232;Bière 6.1 est un logiciel très néfaste qui causera des vagues de filières et de forts ronflements.&#8232;NE PAS installer Belle-Mère 1.0 ou réinstaller un autre programme Chum. Ces logiciels ne sont pas supportés et vont "fracasser" Mari 1.0.&#8232;En conclusion, Mari 1.0 est un bon logiciel mais il souffre d'une mémoire très faible et n'apprend pas rapidement de nouvelles applications.&#8232;Pensez à acheter des logiciels additionnels pour améliorer sa performance. Je recommande personnellement BonPetitsPlats 3.0 ou DéshabillésVaporeux 5.3.
-----------------------------------------------
Traduction littérale:
Hello! My name is Bill Gates and my job is to sell Windows.&#8232;&#8232;Traduction : Bonjour! je m'appelle Bill Portes et mon boulot, c'est de vendre des fenêtres.
-----------------------------------------------
Un soir, alors que je trainais ma ram en sirotant mollement du C++ dans un serveur un peu douteux, j'ai croisé une magnifique puce. Elle
devait être cadencée au moins à 300 mhz pour être aussi belle.
J'ai crû que mon CPU allait exploser, j'avais les bits tout émoustillés, j'ai pingué quelques octets en sa direction mais ils se sont tous
perdus, elle était sortie avec son firewall.
Heureusement j'ai plus d'un tour dans mon disque dur, et je me suis entrepris à éliminer le gêneur. Je connaissais son défaut, il avait un
sérieux penchant pour le java, je lui en ai alors servi des kilo bytes et des kilo bytes, jusqu'à ce qu'il s'écroule, victime d'une grave
erreur au Kernel. Maintenant tous les ports de ma conquête m'étaient ouverts. J'ai commencé à lui faire des échos gentils, ses temps de
réponse étaient excellents, je lui ai alors caressé le proxy doucement et quand elle me dit "Cliquez ici pour continuer" j'ai alors
violemment pénétré sa mémoire cache, en ayant pris soin de charger mon antivirus. S'en est suivi une succession de 1...0...1...0...1
endiablés. C'était bon, je devais faire du 100 mégabits seconde. Elle était ravie, j'entendais les râles de son disque dur cherchant un
secteur pour se raccrocher, nous nous sommes défragmentés pendant des heures. Depuis nous partageons le même réseau, dans un serveur
multiprocesseur assez cossu avec vue sur la baie 5 pouces 1/4. Mais ces derniers temps je la trouve changée, elle est beaucoup moins
multitâche et refuse de me montrer ses fichiers cachés. J'ai peur de l'avoir overcloquée. J'aimerais bien accueillir un nouveau périphérique
dans la famille mais nous n'avons pas assez de bande passante pour nourrir tout le monde. J'espère que nous ne serons pas obligés de faire
un ctrl alt supr et fin de tâche, son système d'exploitation risquerait d'être endommagé et sa carte mère ne la reconnaîtrait plus.
Bon c'est décidé demain je l'emmène faire un scandisk minutieux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.


excellente!!  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ?Traduction : Bonjour! je m'appelle Bill Portes et mon boulot, c'est de vendre des fenêtres.



Bleues?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Deux brèves "spéciales boxe"

Ce jeune boxeur discute avec sa vieille grand-mère qui ne sait pas trop quel sport il pratique :

-"Alors, mon chéri, content de ton match d'hier ?"
-"Euuh oui, pas mal, j'ai fait deuxième !"
-"Aah, bien, et ce garçon que t'aimes pas qu'était contre toi ?"
-"Ah, lui, nul ! Il a fait avant-dernier !" :mouais:


Après le match, perdu par K.O., ce boxeur, un grand costaud, se fait réprimander par son entraîneur :
-"Je comprend pas, comment as tu pu perdre contre ce nabot ? Il t'arrivait à peine au menton !"
-"Ben oui, mais le problème, c'est qu'il y arrivait trop souvent !" :casse: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Deux brèves "spéciales boxe"
> 
> Ce jeune boxeur discute avec sa vieille grand-mère qui ne sait pas trop quel sport il pratique :
> 
> ...


Ou l'art de présenter les choses à son avantage ... quelle belle leçon! ... à méditer   


.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Avril 2006)

Un homme se présente au guichet des allocations familiales
- Je viens d'arriver dans cette ville, et je voudrais m'inscrire. Je suis père de 19 enfants
- Félicitation! ... avec la même ? demande l'employée stupéfaite ! 
- Bien sûr, avec la même ! Mais naturellement, j'ai eu plusieurs femmes......



----------------------------------------------------

Elle: 
- Ciel, mon mari ! .... Mon pauvre chéri il va falloir que tu prouves que tu es un homme ! 
L'amant: 
- Ohhh non... À lui aussi ?

 

------------------------------------------------------

C'est un couple sans problème qui roupille .. Il est près de 4 h du matin et ils sont plongés dans un profond sommeil 
Ils sont en train de rêver, quand tout à coup la femme qui devait faire un cauchemar s'écrie : 
- Ciel ! Mon mari ! 
Alors, son époux endormi, pris de panique, saute du lit et s'enferme dans le placard ..

 :love:

----------------------------------------------------------

Deux amis sirotent tranquillement un café lorsque la sirène des pompiers se met à retentir ... 
Brusquement l'un deux se lève et dit : 
- Excuse-moi,le devoir m'appelle ... 
- Mais tu n'es pas pompier volontaire ..
- Moi non, mais le mari de Cathy oui !

:love: 

.


----------



## Philippe (2 Avril 2006)

Le bain...  


de la femme


Elle se déshabille délicatement et met ses vêtements dans le panier à linge sale en veillant à ne pas mélanger  les couleurs avec le blanc.

Elle se dirige vers la salle de bain enveloppée dans son peignoir. Si elle voit son mari/ami, elle se couvre encore plus et fuit  vers la salle de bain .

Elle sarrête devant le miroir et scrute son visage. Elle examine son ventre et se plaint dêtre grosse.

Elle se lave les cheveux avec du shampoing ELSÈVE® de LORÉAL® (parce quelle le vaut bien) VITALITÉ VITAMAX aux 83 vitamines.

Elle utilise ensuite laprès-shampoing ELSÈVE® de LORÉAL® (parce quelle le vaut bien) anti-casse nutri-céramide aux 83 vitamines et laisse agir pendant 15 minutes.

Elle se frotte le visage avec un gel exfoliant à la pêche pendant 10 minutes et devient toute rouge.

Elle se lave le reste du corps avec du gel douche à la fleur de lotus du Laos.

Elle se rince les cheveux pendant 10 minutes afin dêtre sûre quil ne reste pas daprès-shampoing.

Elle se rase les jambes et les aisselles. Elle veut faire le maillot de la même manière mais décide finalement quil vaut mieux épiler.

Elle hurle lorsque son mari tire la chasse deau et quil ny a plus de pression.

Elle ferme le robinet.

Elle essore ses cheveux à lintérieur de la baignoire.

Elle sort de la baignoire et se sèche dans une serviette dont la taille avoisine aisément celle d'un terrain de foot.

Elle enroule ses cheveux dans une serviette ultra-absorbante.

Elle examine son corps à la recherche de points noirs et les extrait avec un instrument approprié.

Elle regarde l'heure et s'aperçoit que près de deux heures se sont écoulées.

Elle va dans sa chambre toute emmitouflée dans sa serviette et si elle voit son mari elle court pour y arriver plus vite.

Elle ajoute à cela une heure et demie pour shabiller.




Le bain...  


de l'homme


Il se gratte les *******s en se demandant sil va prendre son bain.

Il dit _Fait chier !_, lâche une caisse et, assis sur le lit, se déshabille en jetant ses vêtements par terre.

En slip, il va vers la salle de bain. Sil voit sa femme, il lui montre sa **** en imitant le cri de léléphant. 

Il sarrête devant le miroir pour se regarder. Il rentre son ventre, admire la taille de sa ****, se gratte les *******s et sent ses doigts avant daller prendre son bain.

Il entre dans la baignoire.

Il se lave grossièrement  le visage avec du savon.

Il se lave la tête avec du savon.

Il se fait une coiffure "punk".

Il tire le rideau-douche pour se regarder dans le miroir avec sa coiffure "punk".

Il éclate de rire en voyant les bulles remonter à la surface à chaque fois quil pète dans leau.

Il se lave les parties intimes et les alentours avec du savon.

Il se lave les fesses avec du savon et laisse ce dernier couvert de poils.

Il entame une troisième bière, et pisse dans la baignoire en essayant de viser le trou dévacuation de leau.

Il se rend compte que le sol est trempé car il a laissé le rideau-douche ouvert après sêtre regardé dans la glace.

Il sort de la baignoire trempé.

Il se regarde de nouveau à la glace en contractant ses biceps et en vérifiant de nouveau la taille de sa ****.

Il laisse le rideau-douche ouvert, le savon par terre et le tapis mouillé.

Il laisse la lumière de la salle de bain allumée.

Il retourne dans la chambre avec une serviette enroulée autour de la taille. Sil voit sa femme il lui montre sa **** et imite de nouveau le cri de léléphant.

Il jette la serviette mouillée sur le lit et shabille en deux minutes, et déclare qu'il a faim.


----------



## fable (2 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Le bain...
> 
> 
> de la femme
> ...



Le pain de l'homme est plus marrant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Ce sont deux malades mentaux (un homme et une blonde) qui résident dans un hôpital psychiatrique.
Un jour lhomme longe la piscine. Il tombe à l'eau et coule à pic.
Ni une ni deux, la blonde saute à l'eau et va le chercher au fond.
Elle le ramène à la surface.
Quand le Directeur apprend l'acte héroïque de la blonde, il décide de la
laisser sortir immédiatement car il pense que si la blonde est capable d'un
tel acte elle doit être mentalement stable.
Le Directeur va lui-même annoncer cette bonne nouvelle.
Il lui dit:
J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle à t'apprendre !
La bonne c'est que nous te laissons sortir de l'hôpital parce que tu as
été capable d'accomplir un acte de bravoure en sauvant la vie d'une
autre personne. Je crois que tu as retrouvé ton équilibre mental.
La mauvaise, c'est que lhomme s'est pendu dans la buanderie avec la
ceinture de sa robe de chambre.

Et la blonde répond au Directeur :
- Il ne s'est pas pendu, c'est moi qui l'ai accroché pour qu'il sèche .


----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2006)

Déjà bu ?

http://fautrigoler.free.fr/html/anthologie_pet.html


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu ?
> 
> http://fautrigoler.free.fr/html/anthologie_pet.html



  c'est euh décapant 

bon j'retourne sous l'eau, les bulles y sont inoffensives


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu ?
> 
> http://fautrigoler.free.fr/html/anthologie_pet.html


1/2 litre par jour?  ... on peut remplir son briquet avec ça ... ou le comprimer en bouteille pour le réchaud du camping


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Pour la 16, c'est faux ! 
Avec un jean, tu ne risques rien de rien ! (juré-craché-essayé et réessayé)

Si c'est une fois sur quatre que tu te blesses, c'est en te brûlant le pouce avec ton briquet !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> 1/2 litre par jour?  ... on peut remplir son briquet avec ça ... ou le comprimer en bouteille pour le réchaud du camping


Une bonne fondue Jurassienne, et tu doubles largement tes réserves de combustible !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne fondue Jurassienne, et tu doubles largement tes réserves de combustible !



Du côté de Toulouse ou de Castelnaudary, ils ont aussi une recette ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

je ne sais si cela a déjà été posté après 3224 posts veuillez donc m'excuser z'au cas zoù  

1. Le pot du WC est bloqué. Pouvez-vous le réparer d'urgence, car entre-temps nous ne pouvons plus baigner les enfants. 

2. J'aimerais que vous répariez mon four vu qu'il a causé un incendie et que j'ai mon bouton brûlé. 

3. Je vous écris pour vous dire qu'il y a ici une puanteur qui vient de l'occupant de l'appartement voisin. 

4. La lunette du WC est fendue. Où dois-je me mettre? 

5. Il est important que vous sachiez que je vous écris sur la moitié de l'évier qui se détache et s'écarte du mur. 

6. Je vous demande l'autorisation d'ôter la culotte sous le robinet de cuisine. 

7. Le pot de notre WC est cassé en deux et est maintenant en trois pièces. 

8. Le voisin d'a côté s'est permis de construire une grande érection dans le jardin, elle est non seulement affreuse, mais aussi très dangereuse. 

9. Voulez-vous nous envoyer un ouvrier pour réparer l'allée latérale? Hier ma femme s'y est promenée et est maintenant enceinte. 

10. Le pavement de notre cuisine est toujours humide. Nous avons deux enfants et en voulons un troisième, aussi je vous prie de vouloir venir faire le nécessaire d'urgence. 

11. Pouvez-vous m'envoyer quelqu'un pour vérifier notre eau? Elle à une couleur bizarre et un drôle de goût. 

12. Veuillez m'envoyer un ouvrier pour réparer ma décharge. Je suis un pensionné de la vieille école et je veux qu'elle aille tout droit. 

13. Je vous prie de vouloir bien envoyer quelqu'un pour réparer le robinet de la baignoire. Ma femme à l'orteil cassé et ceci n'est confortable pour personne. 

14. Par la présente je porte plainte contre le fermier de l'autre côté de la rue. Chaque matin à 5 h 30, son coq me réveille, et ça commence à bien faire. 

15. Les ouvriers que vous nous avez envoyés ont mis leurs outils dans les nouveaux draps de ma femme et faisant une saleté de tous les diables. Veuillez donc envoyer des hommes avec des outils propres pour rendre ma femme contente


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> 15. Les ouvriers que vous nous avez envoyés ont mis leurs outils dans les nouveaux draps de ma femme et faisant une saleté de tous les diables. Veuillez donc envoyer des hommes avec des outils propres pour rendre ma femme contente



:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> 10. Le pavement de notre cuisine est toujours humide. Nous avons deux enfants et en voulons un troisième, aussi je vous prie de vouloir venir faire le nécessaire d'urgence.



Je suis libre pour le moment......L'adresse S.V.P ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Oh tiens, une bien conne.

M. et Mme Zétravo ont une fille.



...

Maud. :rateau:

(je sors, promis je reviendrai plus jamais.)


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2006)

- Quelle est la différence entre Lady Di et un chômeur ?
- Le chômeur garde une chance de voir le bout du tunnel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> - Quelle est la différence entre Lady Di et un chômeur ?
> - Le chômeur garde une chance de voir le bout du tunnel !



Et quelle est la dernière chose qui lui soit passée par la tête (à les dix dix) ?

...

Sa colonne vertébrale ! :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

Attention c'est du lourd... 


Monsieur et Madame Ray, un couple de mexicains, ont un fils, dont le copain n'est autre que le fils de Monsieur et Madame Jeunet. Quel est son prénom ?





Ricco.

Ricco Ray, l'ami du petit des Jeunet....   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Le poids au dessus ?

M. et Mme Danslebrouillard ont deux fils ... gna gna gna prénoms ?

Je repasse


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le poids au dessus ?
> 
> M. et Mme Danslebrouillard ont deux fils ... gna gna gna prénoms ?
> 
> Je repasse



Ted et Bessie....? on peut essayer,quoi?
Al et Alphonse........les deux fils ont le même prénom....pourquoi pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Ted et Bessie....? on peut essayer,quoi?



Arf, nan, Adhémar, Alphonse


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est du lourd...
> 
> 
> Monsieur et Madame Ray, un couple de mexicains, ont un fils, dont le copain n'est autre que le fils de Monsieur et Madame Jeunet. Quel est son prénom ?
> ...



On m'appelle?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

Mr et Mme lacouverturmepik ont une fille...
















Sandra...


----------



## pim (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je repasse



Ah non, si tu fonce dans le brouillard, tu trépasses plutôt ! :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (4 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> - Quelle est la différence entre Lady Di et un chômeur ?


À propos de Lady Di... Saviez-vous que David Bowie et Lady Di avaient eu deux enfants ?
Et comment ceux-ci se prénomment ?







Réponse : Ken et Alain


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2006)

Et Aretha Frankiln a épousé Sean Connery en loucedé à Las Vegas...

... pour pas qu'on ébruite son nouveau nom !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> - Quelle est la différence entre Lady Di et un chômeur ?
> - Le chômeur garde une chance de voir le bout du tunnel !


Allez une petite rafale de Lady-di :

- Qu'est-ce que ferait Diana si elle était toujours vivante aujourd'hui ? 
  Elle gratterait le couvercle de son cercueil avec ses ongles

- Quel et le mot qui aurait pu sauver la vie de Diana ? "TAXI" !

- Le nouveau titre de Diana : Princess of Walls.

- Il vaut mieux s'appeler Mercedes et rouler en Diane, que le contraire..

- Quelle est la différence entre Ladi Di et Casper, le petit fantôme ? - Casper peut passer à travers les murs..

- C'est vrai que Lady Di était très bavarde. Mais sur les conseils de la Reine Mère, elle a fini par s'écraser.

- Savez-vous pourquoi Lady Di n'a pas travaillé le Lundi ? - Elle faisait le pont

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> À propos de Lady Di... Saviez-vous que David Bowie et Lady Di avaient eu deux enfants ?
> Et comment ceux-ci se prénomment ?
> Réponse : Ken et Alain



(BowieKen et AlainDi ... bon week end et à lundi)


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et Aretha Frankiln a épousé Sean Connery en loucedé à Las Vegas...
> 
> ... pour pas qu'on ébruite son nouveau nom !


Monsieur et madame " Hervitemonslipe " ont un fils 
Rep: Jean-Philipe

(j'enfile hiper vite mon slip)


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2006)

mr et madame stiopoto (en vendéen ) on une fille 



rep (léo)
.

ha ils on un chien aussi


lévrillé.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2006)

Une que j'affectionne particulièrement : M. Touille ?




Sacha


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

- Docteur ... dit une femme, visiblement désolée  ... je suis d'une frigidité qui me désole
Depuis deux ans que je suis mariée, pas une seule fois, je n'ai éprouvé un orgasme. 
- Ah ! s'écrie le médecin. Nous allons voir cela. Acceptez-vous que je procède à une petite expérience ? 
- Certainement, docteur.
- Alors, déshabillez-vous et étendez-vous sur ce divan. Je vous rejoins dans quelques instants. 
Le médecin se dévêt à son tour et, après s'être muni d'un préservatif, vient retrouver la dame.
Un quart d'heure durant, il s'efforce en vain de l'amener à la jouissance suprême. Peu à peu, il s'énerve et accélère le mouvement. Il va de plus en plus vite et, tout en maintenant ce rythme démentiel, questionne : 
- Vous ne sentez toujours rien ? 
- Si .... dit la dame ... Une odeur de caoutchouc brûlé.   

------------------------------------------------------------

C'est l'histoire d'un type qui veut à tout prix éviter le service militaire ...
 Il ne veut pas, mais alors pas du tout, porter l'uniforme, et il est prêt à tout pour ça ! Il va donc voir un ami à lui qui est médecin et qui lui dit : 
- Ben, c'est qu'en ce moment, ils prennent tout le monde ! Je ne vois qu'une seule chose... C'est de te faire castrer, devenir eunuque quoi ! 
Le type n'hésite pas une seule seconde et... Hop! Il se fait châtrer vite fait bien fait et rapplique devant le conseil de révision. 
Le toubib militaire le regarde rapidement, et fait: 
- Réformé!... Vous avez les pieds plats !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une que j'affectionne particulièrement : M. Touille ?
> Sacha


Monsieur et Madame HERBIEN ont un fils, comment s'appelle-t-il ?
Jean-Philippe
 (J'enfile hyper bien)


:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien !
En réalité, j'aime les patrorigolonymes crédibles.
À part Humpfrey Bienfûtfait qui m'éclate quand-même, tous les autres qui annoncent des noms improbables n'ont pas la faveur de mes zygomatiques


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Docteur ... dit une femme, visiblement désolée  ... je suis d'une frigidité qui me désole



Cela me rappelle une chtite:
"- Docteur, je viens de perdre mon quatrième mari...
- Toutes mes condoléances, Madame.
- Et c'est le quatrième qui meurt du tétanos.
- C'est une coïncidence malheureuse.
- Au fait Docteur, mon stérilet vous le retirez quand?"

:rose:  

Vous en faîtes pas je connais la sortie!

A.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Mr et Mme Ptitegoute ont 3 filles...




Anne Ptitegoute, corinne Ptitegoute, justine Ptitegoute


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Avril 2006)

J'espère qu'elle n'est pas déjà bue...

Les sept nains vont rencontrer le pape, et Prof dit au pape :
"Simplet a envie de vous demander quelque chose, est-ce que vous voulez bien lui répondre ?".
Le pape répond :
"Mais bien sûr mon fils".
Simplet demande donc au pape :
"Est-ce qu'il y a des religieuses au Pôle Nord ?"
"Mais bien sûr mon fils."
"Est-ce qu'il y a des religieuses noires au Pôle Nord ?"
"Mais bien sûr mon fils."
"Est-ce qu'il y a des religieuses noires et naines au Pôle Nord ?"
"Ah là, par contre, non."

Et là les six autres nains s'esclaffent en chantant :
"Simplet s'est fait un pingouin ! Simplet s'est fait un pingouin !"

Désolé... :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Mais que faisait-il au pôle Nord ?

Je te boulerai quand tu auras 50 posts, sinon, c'est pas la peine


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Avril 2006)

Après avoir rangé les bagages du Pape dans le coffre, le chauffeur réalise que le Pape reste sur le trottoir.
- Excusez-moi, Votre Sainteté, dit le chauffeur, voudriez-vous, je vous prie, vous asseoir pour que nous puissions partir ?
- Heu... Pour vous dire la vérité, dit le Pape, ils ne veulent pas me laisser conduire au Vatican, et j'aimerais beaucoup pouvoir le faire aujourd'hui.
- De mauvaise grâce, le chauffeur passe à l'arrière et le Pape s'installe derrière le volant. Très vite le chauffeur regrette sa décision, quand après avoir quitté l'aéroport, le souverain pontife met la pédale au plancher accélérant jusqu'à 170 Km/h...
- Je vous en supplie, votre Sainteté, ralentissez ! implore le chauffeur très inquiet, mais le Pape continue jusqu'à ce que les sirènes de police retentissent.
Le Pape se range sur le côté et baisse sa vitre quand le policier s'approche, mais dès qu'il voit le Pape il retourne à sa moto, ouvre sa radio et dit à son chef qu'il a arrêté une limousine roulant à 170 !!!!!
- Quel est le problème ? Bouclez-le ! dit le chef.
- Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire ça, c'est quelqu'un de très important, dit le policier.
- Il n'y a pas de raison ! s'exclame le chef.
- Non, je veux dire réellement important, dit le policier
Le chef demande alors :
- Qui avez-vous coincé ? Le Maire ?
Le policier :
- Plus gros !
Le chef :
Un sénateur, un député, un ministre... le président ?
Le policier :
- BEAUCOUP PLUS GROS !
Le chef :
- Bien ! Dites-moi qui c'est !
Le policier :
- Je pense que c'est Dieu lui-même !
Le chef :
- Qu'est-ce qui vous fait croire que c'est Dieu ?
Le policier :
- Parce qu'il a le Pape comme chauffeur !


----------



## lalsaco (5 Avril 2006)

Apple va intégrer à son prochain OS (Léopard) un petit programme qui permettra d'installer Windows XP sur tous les mac à base de processeurs Intel.


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Apple va intégrer à son prochain OS (Léopard) un petit programme qui permettra d'installer Windows XP sur tous les mac à base de processeurs Intel.




C'est vrai -> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120446


----------



## lalsaco (5 Avril 2006)

Ah bah merd, c'était pas un poisson d'avril alors  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Un gendarme arrêt un conducteur d'automobile au début du siècle, et lui demande son permis de conduire:
-Je ne les ai pas sur moi répondit l'automobiliste.
-Alors donner moi votre nom rétorqua le gendarme.
-Tamboit Jean répondit l'intéressé.
-Profession?
-Fabricant de Calèche.
Texte final du procès verbale: Procès verbale dressé à monsieur Jean Tamboit, Calèchier, sans papier...

:rateau:


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2006)

Un père dîne avec ses trois fils.

"Oh papa", dit l'aîné, "tu as un gros vermicelle sur ta gueule !!"

Et Vlan, le père lui colle une claque magistrale.

"Mais c'est vrai papa que t'as un vermicelle sur la gueule", lui dit le deuxième !!

et re-Vlan, le petit frère s'en prends une à l'identique.

Le père voit alors le troisième qui se protège le visage avec les mains.

"Mais ne crains rien", lui dit le père, "tu n'as rien dit toi."

Le petit lui réponds: "Avec toi on ne sait jamais, t'es tellement con !!"

CE SOIR C'EST VERMICELLE !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

(bis repetita)


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

Encore quelques unes


Monsieur et madame Talu sont assis dans leur voiture avec leur quatres fils? 
Comment s'appellent-ils?

reponse: jean, jean, jean et jean

(4 jantes alu)  

----------------------------------------------

Mr et Mme Hullet ont deux fils  ... comment s'appelle t-il? 

reponse: yvon et jack

(censuré) :love:


-----------------------------------------------

monsieur et madame Dalor on un fils ... comment s'appelle t'il? 

réponse : Homer


-----------------------------------------------





.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

C'est un fermier qui découvre un beau jour que l'une de ses poules ne pond plus que des oeufs carrés. ... 

Décidant d'exploiter cette anomalie spectaculaire, il prévient l'INRA de son cas, lequel vivement intéressé, prend la poule en pension contre une bonne compensation financière.
On l'installe confortablement dans une superbe cage avec tout le confort et le toin-toin .... mais dès le lendemain, la poule recommence à pondre des oeufs ovales. 

Convoqué pour constater le fait, le fermier va voir sa poule et lui demande ce qui ne va pas. 
Laquelle lui répond :
- Eh alors... tu crois pas que j'vais continuer à me casser le cul, maintenant que je suis fonctionnaire?

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

JCVD ! :love:

Les Anglo-saxons ont cree un suffixe pour designer divers composants 
de 
l'informatique. Il s'agit de "ware". On a ainsi : 

- le hardware : le materiel informatique 
- le software : tout logiciel 
- le shareware : un logiciel requerant une participation financiere 
- le freeware : un logiciel entierement gratuit 

Les Belges ont juge utile de completer ce vocabulaire informatique . 
En voici le resultat : 


- un ensemble d'ecran de veille : un dortware 
- un logiciel antivirus : un mouchware 
- un logiciel de classement : un tirware 
- un logiciel de copie : un mirware 
- un logiciel de merde : un suppositware 
- un logiciel de nettoyage du disque dur : une baignware 
- un logiciel de preparation de discours : un oratware 
- un logiciel de vote electronique : un isolware 
- un logiciel de compression de donnees : un entonware 
- un logiciel pour documents en attente : un purgatware 
- un logiciel tres complique : un assomware 
- un reseau local d'une entreprise : un coulware 
- un serveur de reseau : un abreuware 
- une poubelle Windows : un depotware 
- une reunion des responsables informatiques : un tupperware 
- une salle informatique non climatisee : une rotissware 

Et enfin, le plus important dans la conjoncture actuelle : 

- un logiciel d'aide a la demande d'augmentation de salaire : 
un vatfaireware 

Allez... oreware !!!


----------



## wolverine (5 Avril 2006)

terrible lol ! faut que je l'imprime celle la !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

Un homme qui semble être littéralement exténué va consulter son médecin.

- Docteur, ça ne peut plus durer. Ils vont me faire mourir...
- Ha bon ??? Mais qui veut votre mort ?
- Ce sont les chiens du voisinage qui viennent rôder toutes les nuits autour de ma maison et ils aboient jusqu'à l'aube. Je ne peux plus fermer l'oeil...
Le docteur réfléchi et dit:
- J'ai ce qu'il vous faut. Il s'agit d'un nouveau somnifère sous forme de suppositoire qui marche très très bien.
- Super !!! Je veux bien essayer n'importe quoi pourvu que je puisse dormir enfin..

Quelques semaines plus tard, l'homme est de retour chez son médecin, et il a l'air encore plus fatigué que le première fois.
- Docteur, ce que vous m'avez proposé il y a quinze jours, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je suis encore bien plus fatigué qu'avant...

Le médecin, incrédule, secoue la tête de gauche à droite :
- Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible... C'est pourtant le somnifère le plus fort du marché...
- Peut-être ... mais je ne vois pas comment je pourrais me reposer à courrir toute la nuit au cul des chiens pour essayer de leur enfiler ces foutus suppositoires!



:love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Avril 2006)

Salut Jo....association d'idée...

Un homme exténué se rend chez son médecin.
-Docteur,Je suis fatigué et pourtant je dors bien....comprend pas...vous m'avez prescrit des remontants et je me sent fatigué....fatigué.
-Bien,Nous allons aborder un sujet assez intime....vous êtes marié....combien de fois par semaine.
-Sept fois docteur...une fois par jour.
-Vous avez une maîtresse?
-Oui docteur....une fois par jour.
-Je commence à comprendre....c'est tout?
-Ben il y a ma secrétaire...jolie petite chose....une fois par jour.
-C'est bien tout ?
-De temps en temps, dans l'ascensseur de l'entreprise...quand je suis en bonne compagnie.
-Combien de fois...?
-Une fois par jour.
-Mais cher monsieur....il va falloir vous prendre en main.
-Ça aussi docteur, une fois par jour.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jo....association d'idée...
> Un homme exténué se rend chez son médecin.
> -Mais cher monsieur....il va falloir vous prendre en main.
> -Ça aussi docteur, une fois par jour.













> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jose Culot.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

MOURICE BEN FENECH se presente, pour un emploi de vendeur dans un Super 
> >Bazar ou l'on vend de tout. Le patron lui demande s'il a de 
> >l'experience. 
> > -" Si j'ai de l'experience ? Dans la vente ? Aaiaiaiaiaille, ti me 
> >demande 
> >ca a moi, Mourice Ben F'nech ? J'suis le Roi de la vente, moi ! 
> > Mon cousin il avait une boutique, j'ai tout vendu. Maintenant il est 
> >parti 
> >au souleil, tellement j'l'ai rendu riche... sir la tete de ma mere,y'a 
> pas 
> >meilleur vendeur que moi. " 
> >Le Patron, amuse par la situation decide d'essayer le jeune homme pour la 
> >journee 
> >e soir, il revient pour voir ce qu'il a bien pu vendre. 
> > - " Alors, combien de ventes as-tu fait aujourd'hui ? " 
> > - " Une seule, sur ma tete Patron , il est v'nu qu'un client " 
> > - " Ce n'est pas tres brillant ca, et une vente de combien ? " 
> > - " Seulement 100.000 Euros, patron " 
> > - " Quoi ? 100.000 ? Tout rond ? Mais...comment ca ? " 
> >Et Mourice, il raconte : - " Y a un type qu'est v'ni et j'li ai vendu un 
> >hamecon. Pis, j'li propose la petite canne a peche au lancer et une 
serie 
> >de mouches. Et comme j'li dit qu'il peut pas pecher sans etre bien 
> equipe, 
> >j'li vends aussi la grande canne avec la ligne et les bouchons et un 
> >moulinet. 
> >Sur la tete de ma mere, " t'en as jamais vi un comme ca ", que j'li dis, 
> >"ti peux r'monter MobyDick avec ca ". 
> >Apres, pour pas qu'il ait honte devant les autres pecheurs, j'li ai vendu 
> >l'equipement, les bottes, le cire et le bob. Parce qu'avec sa canne 
toute 
> >neuve, s'il a pas l'equipement, y va passer pour un plouc, > hein chef ? 
> Et 
> >les clients de Ben F'nech, ils peuvent avoir l'air con mais pas l'air 
> >plouc. Pis, j'li demande ou il va aller pecher. Im dit " sur la cote ". 
> >Alors,j'li dis qu'il f'rait bien d'acheter un bateau pour > pecher au 
> >large, et j'li vends le hors-bord de 12 metres avec les deux moteurs. Et 
> >j'li demande comment y va emmener son bateau sur la cote. Y savait pas. 
> >Alors, j'li ai vendu la nouvelle Mercedes et une remorque pour tracter 
le 
> >bateau. 
> >Et pis on a fait les comptes. Ca faisait 101.124 Euros. Alors j'li dis: 
> >"comme t'es un bon client, j'ti fais un prix: 100.000 tout rond, mais ti 
> >paies cash. 
> > - Il a dit " j'passe a la banque et j'arrive ". Et 1/2 heure apres, il 
> >est 
> >rev'nu avec l'argent et il a tout pris, patron. Les sous sont la dans la 
> >caisse. " 
> >Le Patron est scie, completement ahuri, assis par terre. Il n'en croit 
pas 
> >ses oreilles, il regarde l'argent dans la caisse et dit: 
> > - " T'as vendu une Mercedes et le hors bord a un gars qui venait pour 
> >acheter un hamecon ? " 
> > - " Heu...bin non, pas vraiment, patron. L'client, y vnait pour ach'ter 
> >une boite TAMPAX pour sa femme, alors j'li ai dit : " Pisque ton week-end 
> >il est foutu, pourquoi t'irais pas a la peche ? " > 
>


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

*Attention, accrochez-vous car il n'y a aucune faute de frappe. (Entre parenthèses, quelques commentaires de profs) 
> *
> 
>> - Les égyptiens transformaient les morts en momies pour les garder vivants ... (c'est pour ça d'ailleurs, qu'elles tournent des films !) 
> 
>> - Les empereurs romains organisaient des combats de radiateurs ... (chauds les combats !!!!) 
> 
>> - César poursuivit les gaulois jusqu'à Alésia, car Vercingétorix avait toujours la gaule ... (Vive Astérix !!!!) 
> 
>> - Clovis mourut à la fin de sa vie ... (il en a eu de la chance, Clovis !!!!) 
> 
>> - Charlemagne se fit châtrer en l'an 800 ... (OUCH !!!!!) 
> 
>> - Quand les paysans avaient payé leurs impôts, ça leur faisait un gros trou aux bourses ... (ça vaut bien Charlemagne !!!) 
> 
>> - La mortalité infantile était très élevée, sauf chez les vieillards ... (ils ont du pot, eux !!!) 
> 
>> - Les enfants naissaient souvent en bas âge ... (?!?!?) 
> 
>> - L'armistice est une guerre qui se finit tous les ans le 11 novembre ... (on est pas dans la merde !!!) 
> 
>> - Les nuages les plus chargés de pluie sont les gros cunnilingus ... (pas obsédés du tout !!) 
> 
>> - Les américains vont souvent à la messe car les protestants sont très catholiques ... (va donc sortir çà en Irak !!!) 
> 
>> - La Chine est le pays le plus peuplé avec un milliard d'habitants au km carré ... (on comprend mieux pourquoi ils sont tous minces!) 
> 
>> - Pour mieux conserver la glace, il faut la geler ... (c'est bien connu !!!) 
> 
>> - Le passage de l'état solide à l'état liquide est la niquéfaction ... (encore un obsédé !) 
> 
>> - Un kilo de mercure pèse pratiquement une tonne ... (va falloir faire gaffe avec nos thermomètres !) 
> 
>> - La climatisation est un chauffage froid avec du gaz, sauf que c'est le contraire ... (là, c'est moi qui ne suit pas !) 
> 
>> - Autrefois les chinois n'avaient pas d'ordinateur car ils comptaient avec leurs boules ... (je savais qu'ils étaient particulièrement intelligents mais pas à ce point là quand même !!! Y en a qui ferait bien de faire pareil chez nous...) 
> 
>> - Les fables de La Fontaine sont si anciennes qu'on ignore le nom de l'auteur ... (ben tiens !!!!) 
> 
>> - Les français sont de bons écrivains car ils gagnent souvent le prix Goncourt ... (encore un chauvin !) 
> 
>> - Les peintres les plus célèbres sont Mickey l'ange et le homard de Vinci ... (c'est le nouveau Disney "Mickey et le Homard" !!!) 
> 
>> - Le chien, en remuant la queue, exprime ses sentiments comme l'homme ... (voilà enfin une vérité !!!) 
> 
>> - Les lapins ont tendance à se reproduire à la vitesse du son ... (vais mieux les observer, maintenant !!!) 
> 
>> - Pour faire des oeufs, la poule doit être fermentée par un coq ... (au vin, naturellement !!!) 
> 
>> - Grâce à la structure de son oeil, un aigle est capable de lire un journal à 1400 mètres ... (savais pas les aigles si intelligents. Faut vraiment faire gaffe à tout maintenant !) 
> 
>> - Les calmars géants saisissent leurs proies entre leurs gigantesques testicules ... (heureusement que l'on n'en croise pas tous les jours !!!) 
> 
>> - Les escargots sont tous des homosexuels ... (certains ont même publié les bancs à la Mairie de Bègles !) 
> 
>> - L'artichaut est constitué de feuilles et de poils touffus plantés dans son derrière ... ( c'est sûr, désormais, je vais regarder mes artichauts autrement !!!) 
> 
>> - Le cerveau des femmes s'appelle la cervelle ... (bien vu !!!) 
> 
>> - Après un accident de voiture, on peut être handicapé du moteur (c'est les handicapés qui doivent être contents !) 
> 
>> Et il y en a parait-il beaucoup d'autres !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> MOURICE BEN FENECH se presente, pour un emploi de vendeur dans un Super
> " Pisque ton week-end il est foutu, pourquoi t'irais pas a la peche ? "



Trop fort!!! .... excellent


----------



## pim (6 Avril 2006)

Aller, une que je tiens d'un copain qui a pas mal d'humour, un certain Steve Jobs :

"Macs use an ultra-modern industry standard technology called EFI to handle booting. Sadly, Windows XP, and even the upcoming Vista, are stuck in the 1980s with old-fashioned BIOS. But with Boot Camp, the Mac can operate smoothly in both centuries."


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Une blonde se promène dans les rayons d'une librairie.

Une autre blonde (employée de la librairie) veut lui venir en aide et lui demande ce qu'elle cherche:

- Je voudrais un livre...

- De quel auteur?

- Heu ... vingt centimètres...

- Vincent qui?


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Longue, mais bonne... 

Un type est en train de marcher le long de la Seine et il trébuche sur une vieille lampe. Il la ramasse, la frotte et un génie en sort.

Le génie qui n'a pas l'air ravi, dit:

Ok, ok. T'es content, tu m'as libéré de la lampe et patati et patata.
C'est la quatrième fois ce mois-ci et je commence en avoir ras le bol!!
Alors tu peux oublier les trois voeux habituels car je ne t'en accorde quun!

Le type s'assoit et pense longuement... Au bout d'un moment, il se décide et demande:

J'ai toujours rêvé d'un voyage à Tahiti, malheureusement j'ai peur de l'avion et j'ai le mal de mer. Pouvez-vous me construire un pont jusqu'à Tahiti, pour que je puisse m'y rendre en voiture?

Le génie ne dit rien pendant quelques secondes, puis éclate de rire:

C'est impossible! Pense à ce qu'il faut utiliser pour soutenir un tel pont, pense au béton qu'il faudra faire couler, aux tonnes d'acier... Je suis un génie, OK, mais je ne peux pas faire de miracle. Il faut tout de même rester dans le domaine du raisonnable. Non, demande-moi autre chose, c'est trop compliqué!

Le type se remet à réfléchir. Au bout de quelques minutes il trouve autre chose:

J'ai été marié et j'ai divorcé 4 fois. Mes femmes m'ont toujours dit que je ne m'intéressais pas à elles et que j'étais insensible. Alors ce que je voudrais, c'est... comprendre les femmes. Savoir ce qu'elles ressentent, et ce qu'elles pensent lorsqu'elles sont silencieuses... savoir pourquoi elles pleurent, ce qu'elles veulent vraiment dire lorsqu'elles disent non...pouvoir les rendre heureuses... Bref, comprendre leur psychologie.

Sur ce, le génie réfléchi et rétorque:

Le pont, tu le veux avec 2 ou 4 voies ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> *Attention, accrochez-vous car il n'y a aucune faute de frappe. (Entre parenthèses, quelques commentaires de profs)
> *- Les égyptiens transformaient les morts en momies pour les garder vivants ... (c'est pour ça d'ailleurs, qu'elles tournent des films !)
> 
> ...
> ...



  



			
				vPittbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï.





			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Et il y en a parait-il beaucoup d'autres !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vi, en v'la une : "Nos ancêtres les gaulois vivaient dans de pauvres huttes, ils portaient des pantalons, qui avaient juste un trou pour laisser passer la fumée"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, en v'la une : "Nos ancêtres les gaulois vivaient dans de pauvres huttes, ils portaient des pantalons, qui avaient juste un trou pour laisser passer la fumée"



 :love: 

Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

j'espère que c'est pas hors ch...:rose: 

Un contrôleur du fisc épouse une femme qui a déjà été mariée 6 fois. 
Au cours de la nuit de noce, la jeune épouse dit à son mari: 

Mon chéri, sois plus doux, s'il te plait. Je suis vierge. 

Les bras en tombent à notre inspecteur: 

- Hein, quoi? Mais tu as déjà été mariée 6 fois. 

- Ben oui. Mon premier mari était psychiatre. Il ne faisait que 
parler de sexe. 

Mon deuxième était gynécologue. Il ne faisait qu'ausculter. 

Mon troisième était philatéliste et se contentait de lêcher. 

Mon quatrième était manager des ventes: il disait qu'il connaissait 
le produit, mais ne savait pas comment l'utiliser. 

Le cinquième était fonctionnaire: lui disait qu'il savait ce qu'il 

fallait faire, mais que ce n'était pas de sa compétence.. 

Et mon sixième, enfin, était électricien. Il disait que si tout 

fonctionne normalement, il vaut mieux ne toucher à rien. 

Alors, je t'ai épousé toi, un contrôleur des contributions, pour être certaine de bien me faire encu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

*Ces mots d'excuses sont issus de parents d'élèves, ils sont recopiés avec les erreurs d'orthographe. *

Monsieur, Paul est tombé hier soir de bicyclette ; il a eu le front ouvert 
et le pantalon déchiré. Le docteur l'a recousu et je vous le renverrai 
quand il sera repassé. 
Mes respects. 
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
Madame, 
Irène sait déchirer la jambe a un fil de ronce. Je lui ai mit de l'alcool 
et une bande vieille peau autour. Je vous demanderai qu'elle ne joue 
pas à la récréation. 
Merci 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Madame, 
Ma fille ne peut pas aller à l'école. Elle va du haut et du bas. Quand elle 
ira plus elle ira. 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Messieur, 
Je n'est pas comprit que Gérard aille un zéro en composition d'orthographe 
alor qu'ici il a pas de fotes dans les dictés qu'ont lui fé fer a la maison. 
Veullé revoir sa copie. 
Remerciement. 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur l'instituteur, 
Ses notes à Bernard descende tout les mois. 
C'est vous qui devené plus sévère ou c'est lui qui deviens paresseux. 
Dites le nous pour qu'on ces vice vite. 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur, 
Vu que Léon a le ver solitaire, veuillez l'autoriser à manger son cent d'ouiches à la récréation. 
Merci. 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Madame, 
Mireille est rentrée hier soir avec une bonne grippe. Je lui ai fait garder 
le lit et lui ai donné un bon grog avec un sexe de citron. Si cela lui fait 
de l'effet, je la renverrai vendredi. 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Mademoiselle, 
Veuillez excusez ma fille Carmela de s'être apsenté car elle avait la 
fievre et le rhum ! 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur le Directeur, 
Norbert s'est électrifié en reparant une lampe s'est pourquoi il a une 
ampoule à sa main bande dont je vous mets au courant. 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur, 
Serge s'est ouvert le talon de la main avec le couvercle d'une boite de 
conserve. Quand il sera siquatrisé, je vous l'enverrait de nouveau. 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur le maitre d'école, 
L'ane etant malade veiller autorisé mon fil a le remplacé pour la journée 
de demain. Ca m'obligerait a cause des foins. 
Merci. 
------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur, 
Joseph ma porter les fotos. elle sont toute noire. Tacher de tirer ca au 
clair sinon jan veu pas. 
NB. - Il s'agissait de négatifs en vue d'un tirage groupé 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Monsieur, 
Louis a été empoisoné par de la creme au oeufs pas frais et moi aussi ainsi 
que mon mari. Je ne vous envoie donc qu'Isabelle aujourd'hui. Elle na rien 
parce qu'elle a eu la chance d'etre puni et privé de dessert. Vous êtes 
toujours invité à la maison avec madame. Je vous diré le jour quand ca 
ira mieux pour nous. 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Mademoiselle, 
Paulette a manqué hier pour cause qu'on déménagai. Rendai lui son mot car 
ji ai marquer les comission derriere pour ce soir. Elle sen rapelera pas 
sans ca. 
Merci. 
------------------------------------------------------------- 
Mireille est restée à la maison ces derniers jours car elle n'est pas dans 
son assiette ; je crois que c'est l'agin gras qui commence ! 
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wolverine (6 Avril 2006)

lol ! je vasi passer une formation popur etre controleur des contributions !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> lol ! je vasi passer une formation popur etre controleur des contributions !!



mouarffff! faudra ptêt aussi enlever tes griiiiffffeess Freddy   :love:


----------



## wolverine (6 Avril 2006)

c'est un physicien qui a inventé une machine pour augmenter le quotient intellectuel (QI) il trouve un cobaye avec un QI normal et lui propose de tester , celui ci accepte et fait l'experience , tout ce passe bien et le type se retrouve avec un QI de 300 ! il retourne chez lui et la commence les problemes car en fait il est si intelligent que sa femme ne supporte plus d'admettre quel a tort a tous les sujets de discussions , on est au bord du divorce , seule solutiuon reveneir au QI d'origine .
le type va voir le physicien lui explique ses soucis et donc on va lui remettre son QI d'origine !
le gars s'installe ,le physicien met en route sa machine et c'est parti !! tout se passe bien jusqu'au moment ou la machine s'emballe impossible de l'arreter !!! le QI descend a 100 puis 80  , 60 rien a faire pour l'arreter , 50 , 40 .... le physicien decide de debrancher la machine ! celle ci s'arrete aussitot , sur l'ecran de controle est indiquer QI 22 !!! le physicien est en panique , il observe le type celui est rigide le regard fixe , puis se leve doucement regarde un peu partout puis passe ses bras derriere le dos un peu courbé en avant et d'un air decidé regarde de haut en bas de droite a gauche la machine en question et d'un coup se retourne vers le physiciens et lui dit :

" papier du vehicule svp "


----------



## wolverine (6 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mouarffff! faudra ptêt aussi enlever tes griiiiffffeess Freddy   :love:


lol ! il y as des femmes qui aiment ca......


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Non, mais là, elle voulait dire pour taper sur ton clavier


----------



## wolverine (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais là, elle voulait dire pour taper sur ton clavier



arff j'y pense car j'en suis a mon 5e clavier !!


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Un gars dit à un autre :
- Jai fait couper la queue de mon chien la semaine dernière car ma belle-mère vient samedi.
- Ah oui ? Je ne vois pas le rapport.
- Je ne veux surtout pas quelle pense que quelquun ici est content de la voir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Ce jeune homme au teint have, vêtu de noir de la tête aux pieds, et dont les râres sourires laissent deviner des canines un peu longues, tourne depuis dix minutes autour du cordon de police mis en place autour de l'accident. Au bout d'un moment, n'y tenant plus, il s'approche d'un des policiers, sors un morceau de sucre de sa poche, et désignant du menton la grande flaque de sang au sol, lui demande : "Pardon monsieur l'agent, ça vous ennuie, si je prend un canard ?" :casse:


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Un gars sort d'un bar, quatre heures de l'apres-midi, completement saoul, ivre mort, et arpente le stationnement à la recherche de sa voiture. 
En passant près de chaque voiture, il étire le bras, passe la main sur le toit, puis hoche la tête et dit: "Pas celle-ci", puis passe à la suivante. Après six ou sept voitures, un passant, intrigué, va le voir et lui demande ce qu'il fout.
- Je cherche ma bagnole!
- Mais alors pourquoi vous passez la main sur le toit de chacune et vous repartez en disant: Pas celle-ci?
- Pour la reconnaitre, voyons!
- Mais comment vous faites pour reconnaitre votre voiture, en passant votre main sur le toit?
- C'est que sur la mienne, y'a un gyrophare!


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Samedi matin, Guy sapprête à commencer sa partie de golf lorsquil réalise quil a oublié de dire à sa femme que le gars qui répare la machine à laver sera là vers midi. Alors Guy retourne au Club House et il appelle à la maison.

- Allô? Répond une voix de petite fille.
- Bonjour ma chérie, cest Papa. Est-ce que Maman est près du téléphone?
- Non Papa! Elle est en haut dans la chambre avec oncle François.

Après une brève pause, Guy dit :
- Mais tu nas pas d´oncle qui sappelle François chérie!
- Oui et il est en haut avec Maman!
- Ok! Voici ce que jaimerais que tu fasses: poses le téléphone, cours en haut, frappe à la porte de chambre de Maman et oncle François et dit que lauto de Papa vient juste de stationner dans lentrée!
- Ok Papa!

Quelques minutes plus tard, la petite fillette revient au téléphone.
- J'ai fait ce que tu mas demandé Papa!
- Et quest-il arrivé?
- Bien, Maman est sortie du lit comme une fusée, sans shabiller et elle a couru partout en criant comme une folle; puis, elle sest pris les pieds dans le tapis, elle a déboulé toutes les marches et est elle inconsciente au bas de l'escalier.
- Mon Dieu! Et oncle François?
- Oncle François aussi est sorti du lit comme une fusée. Il a eu tellement peur de voir Maman crier quil a sauté par la fenêtre dans la piscine. Il doit avoir oublié qu'on l'avait vidé complètement pour la nettoyer. Il est inconscient, mais lui il saigne. 

Après une longue pause, Guy dit:
- Piscine? Nous navons pas de piscine! Suis-je bien au 345 83 56?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Avril 2006)

Une vieille mémé promène son chien dans la rue lorsqu'en passant près d'un hall d'immeuble, elle tombe sur deux jeunes en train de chahuter :
"-Vas-y t'as du shit, files moi tout 'ce que t'as sur toi !
- Ziva j'ai aps de shit sur moi, laisse béton !
- Zarma tu files ton shit ou j'te dégnape ta gueule"
A ce moment, la mémé décide d'intervenir :
"-Les enfants, ne vous battez pas comme ça, je vais vous en donner moi du shit !
-Quoi la vieille ? Sérieux ? T'as du shit ?
-Bien sûr, mais pas sur moi, vous allez devoir m'accompagner chez moi pour que je vous en donne !"
Intrigués, les deux jeunes décident de la suivre.
En arrivant enfin, elle les fait rentrer dans sa cuisine, ouvre le frigo, en sort deux bouteilles qu'elle pose sur la table puis elle leur demande :
"-Alors les enfants, vous voulez du "shit" orange ou du "shit" citron ?"


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2006)

Une dame est à la fenêtre de sa maison et voit se garer devant chez elle un camion des services industriels de la ville. 

Un premier gars en descend, prend une pelle et creuse un trou, puis va 2 mètres plus loin et creuse un deuxième trou. 
Et ainsi de suite... 

Un deuxième gars sort alors du camion, prend une pelle, rebouche tous les trous et son collègue qui continue à creuser. 

Intriguée, la dame va les voir et les interroge sur leur travail. 
Et le premier agent lui répond: "Je sais que ça peut paraître bizarre. D'habitude nous sommes trois dans l'équipe mais aujourd'hui, le gars qui plante les arbres est en congé de maladie."


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Avril 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3746119&postcount=1


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2006)

Un groupes d'amis golfeurs s'approche du premier trou du parcours lorsqu'ils remarquent une femme à qui un médecin donne les premiers soins. Ils rejoignent l'attroupement et un des joueurs demande : 
- Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé ? 
- Cette dame a été piquée par une abeille. Et elle fait une réaction. 
- Diable ! Mais où s'est-elle fait piquer ? 
- Entre le premier et le deuxième trou... 
- Elle aurait vraiment du mettre une petite culotte, non ?...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3746119&postcount=1


Sitôt dit sitôt fait hein !!!  T'as été plus rapide que moi....


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Avril 2006)

La cliente chez le disquaire
-Bonjour...qu'avez vous de Bach.
La blonde employée.
-Lequel...Jean Sébastien ou Offen?


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Le loup se rend chez la mère-grand et lui dit :
- Bon, aujourd'hui, j'en ai marre de te manger. Si on changeait le scenario et qu'on tirait notre coup ?
La mère-grand répond :
- Ecoute, je ne sais pas, je suis une femme, je ne suis pas faite pour les loups, je ne sais pas si ça va marcher . Et puis je suis vieille, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas fait&#8230;
Le loup réplique :
- Oh, ce n'est pas grave, au point ou on en est, on peut toujours essayer, non ?
La mere grand finit par accepter et ils s'y mettent donc.
Le loup essaie une première fois, ça ne marche pas .
- Je t'avais dit que ça ne marcherais pas ! dit la mère-grand
- Essayons encore... repond le loup
Et il réessayèrent, plusieurs fois, toujours sans succés&#8230;
Et le loup de gueuler :
-Bon, elle se grouille l'autre conne avec son beurre !!!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C'est l'histoire d'un Italien qui est sur un chantier et il en train de creuser un trou ..
Son patron lui crie:
- Hey Marco viens un peu... 
Marco vient a lui et lui dit: 
- Quoi? patron 
Celui ci répond:
- Comment va ta femme? 
Un peu surpris Marco lui répond :
- bien merci 
Le patron lui repond :
- bon ok tu peux retourner travailler
5 Minutes plus tard son patron lui crie à nouveau:
- Hey Marco amène toi ... 
Marco approche et lui dit: 
- Oui? patron 
Celui ci répond:
- Comment va ton fils? ... 
Légèrement agacé Marco lui répond :
- bien aussi ... merci 
Le patron lui repond :
- parfait .. retourne travailler
5 Min plus tard de nouveau le même scénario mais cette fois pour demander comment va son chien&#8230; 
Marco qui en a marre de toujours sortir, rentrer, resortir de son trou demande au patron: 
- mais pourquoi vous me faite toujours sortir de mon trou???
Alors le patron lui répond :
- Tu enlèves plus de terre avec tes bottes qu'avec ta pelle



------------------------------------------------------


Quelle est la différence entre un individu qui conduit dans le brouillard et un autre qui fait une minette ?
Réponse : Au moins, celui qui fait la minette voit le trou de cul qui est devant lui.


------------------------------------------------------

Paris ... 2  mecs complètement bourrés sont affalés au comptoir ... 
Le 1° fait:
- toi t'habite ou?
- Dans le 13° arrondissement et toi?
- tu déconnes moi aussi!
- oui mais moi j'habite avenue Foch?
- Puttain moi aussi, tu le fait exprès ou quoi?
- Non. Moi j'habite au numéro 25.
- ca m'étonnerait c'est moi qui y habite!
Et ça continue , continue au point que les 2 mecs énervés finissent par se bastonner
 Alors le barman fait:
- Y sont tellement bourrés qu'ils ont oubliés qu'ils sont père et fils!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3746119&postcount=1



   :bebe: :casse: :hosto: j'ai tellement rien compris à son histoire que çà vaut son pesant de cacahuètes celle-là:rateau: mon ibook en a sursauté:afraid:  et s'est presque cassé la margoulette par terre


----------



## azrael24 (6 Avril 2006)

A'est un gars qui sort d'un bistro tellement bourré qu'il s'ecroule sur le trottoir et se met a gerber.
une bonne soeur qui passe par là, le voit et lui propose de l'aider pour qu'il ne reste pas dans cet etat. La le mec se releve fout une grande mandale a la bonne soeur qui tombe par terre et il continu a lui mettre des coups de pieds. Au bout d'un moment il s'arrete et lui dit:
"et là hic ... tu fais moins hic ... le malin Batman"


----------



## yoffy (6 Avril 2006)

Pas toute récente mais , bon :

La maîtresse d'école demande à Gaston
- Il y a trois oiseaux sur une branche et je prend mon fusil et j'en tire un, combien en reste-t-il? 
Gaston dit "il n'y en a plus, les autres sont partis, ils ont eu peur" 
La maîtresse dit : 
- Non, non Gaston tu vois 3 oiseaux moins un fait qu'il reste deux oiseaux sur la branche. Mais j'aime bien ta façon de penser. 
Quelques jours plus tard, cette fois-ci c'est Gaston qui demande à sa maîtresse d'école 
- Il y a trois femmes qui marchent sur le trottoir, chacune ayant un cornet de crème glacée à la main, une lèche son cornet, l'autre suce son cornet et la dernière croque son cornet. Laquelle est mariée? 
La maîtresse dit "ce doit être celle qui suce" 
Gaston dit "Non, non c'est celle qui a une bague au doigt. Mais j'aime bien votre façon de penser"


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Deux bonnes soeurs entre incognito dans un sex-shop en tenue de ville. 
Une des soeurs demande a la caissiere:
- C'est quoi cette machine madame?
La caissiere repond:
- C'est un vibro-masseur
L'autre soeur:
- Mon dieu! ... comment elle a fait pour nous reconnaître?    


.


----------



## I-bouk (6 Avril 2006)

J'avais acheté un Mac pour sa puissance, son Os, sa différence, sa puissance et je vais me retrouver avec un intel sous windows....


Je trouve ça marrant, pas vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Pierre et Paul discutent : 
Pierre : - "Dis moi, si je couche avec ta femme, on est amis ?" 
Paul : - "Non !" 
Pierre : - "On est copains ?" 
Paul : - "Non !" 
Pierre : - "On est ennemis ?" 
Paul : - "Non !" 
Pierre : - "On est quoi alors ?" 
Paul : - "On est quitte !"


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> J'avais acheté un Mac pour sa puissance, son Os, sa différence, sa puissance et je vais me retrouver avec un intel sous windows....
> Je trouve ça marrant, pas vous ?


Le comble .. vu ce soir au journal de la radio télevision belge 
"windows va tourner pour la première fois sur une autre machine qu'un pc" ... "formidable" .... "génial" ... "etc ... "
Bill doit bien rigoler derrière ses lunettes ....  

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Ben, il parait que ça ne l'amuse pas tant que ça. D'ailleurs, je peux le comprendre, tous ceux qui le feront, y compris les switcheurs, seront à même de _comparer_ les deux environnements, et de faire des démos bien plus convaiquantes à leurs copains qui n'ont pas accès à Mac OS ...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il parait que ça ne l'amuse pas tant que ça. D'ailleurs, je peux le comprendre, tous ceux qui le feront, y compris les switcheurs, seront à même de _comparer_ les deux environnements, et de faire des démos bien plus convaiquantes à leurs copains qui n'ont pas accès à Mac OS ...


je dis qu'il rigole parce que la communauté Apple s'est toujours vantée d'avoir le meilleur OS du monde et qu'elle trouvait windows plus que merdique  ... et voilà que c'est la ruée généralisée vers lui avec les plus grands applaudissements
Curieux et comique à la fois non? .... 

Ps: attendez encore un peu et l'inverse va arriver aussi et les switcheurs potentiels ne seront plus légion! .. 
Car ce sera quoi un switcheur? ... un gars qui achète un mac pour y faire tourner Windows ou un gars qui achète un PC pour y faire tourner OSX ?    
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, on est pas dans le bon fil, là, mais la force de Windows, ce n'est pas sa qualité, mais sa logithèque, nuance !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

>



 

.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Paris ... 2  mecs complètement bourrés sont affalés au comptoir ...
> Le 1° fait:
> - toi t'habite ou?
> - Dans le 13° arrondissement et toi?
> ...



Faudrait soit changer l'arrondissement, soit le nom de la rue/avenue... 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Je vous serais obligé de m'adresser le courrier concernant mon accident a un de mes amis M .... car, 
pour la passagère blessée, ma femme n'est pas au courant, et il vaut mieux pas. 
Je compte sur votre compréhension pour ne pas déshonorer un honnête père de famille? 


-----------------------------------------------------

Il faut dire à ma décharge que le poteau que j'ai buté était caché par l'invisibilité du brouillard. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ma voiture gênant la circulation, un portugais m'a aidé à la mettre sur le trottoir, ainsi que ma femme qui rentrait de son travail.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je désire que ma voiture soit utilisable accidentellement par mes enfants majeurs considérés comme novices. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

En qualité du plus mauvais client de votre agence (neuf accrochages en 1 an), 
je vous demande d'avoir le plaisir de résilier mon assurance auto avant la date d'échéance. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai été victime d'un accident du travail alors que je faisais la sieste sous un pommier. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai été blessé par une dent de râteau qui m'est tombée sur le pied. La dent était accompagnée du râteau. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

L'accident est survenu alors que je changeais de fille.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai bien reçu la fiche de mon épouse, je ne manquerai pas de vous renvoyer cette dernière dûment remplie par mes soins. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je suivais la voiture qui me précédait qui après que je l'ai dépassé m'a suivie, c'est alors qu'elle m'a choquée en plein 
derrière et m'a forcé par la choquer moi aussi le derrière de celle qui était devant.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Il me semble que ma petite affaire va bouger au printemps, ce dont je serais heureux. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Circonstances de l'accident : est passé à travers une porte vitrée lors de l'opération "portes ouvertes" de l'entreprise. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

En avançant, j'ai cassé le feu arrière de la voiture qui me précédait. J'ai donc reculé, mais en reculant j'ai cabossé le pare-chocs de la voiture qui me suivait. 
C'est alors que je suis sorti pour remplir les constats, mais en sortant j'ai renversé un cycliste avec ma portière. C'est tout ce que j'ai à déclarer aujourd'hui. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai heurté une voiture en stationnement et je me suis bien gardé de me faire connaître auprès de l'automobiliste. J'espère que vous serez content et que vous pouvez faire un petit geste en m'accordant un bonus supplémentaire. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je vous demanderais de ne tenir aucun compte du constat amiable. Vous comprendrez en effet que je fus brusquement pris d'une émotion subite : arrière défoncé, présence de la police, choc psychologique, tout concourrait à ce que je mette des croix au hasard. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous savez que mon taxi est transformé en corbillard et que je n'y transporte que des morts. Mes clients ne risquant plus rien, est-il bien nécessaire que vous me fassiez payer une prime pour le cas ou ils seraient victimes d'un accident? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Depuis ma chute, je ne peux plus me déplacer. Veuillez m'indiquer la marche à suivre. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous me dites que d'après le Code Civil, je suis responsable des bêtises de mes enfants. Si c'est vrai, les personnes qui ont écrit cela ne doivent pas avoir, comme moi, neuf enfants à surveiller. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai heurté brutalement l'arrière de la voiture qui me précédait. Mais grâce à mon casque, ma blessure au poignet est sans gravité?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chacun des conducteurs conduisait sa voiture. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous m'écrivez que le vol n'existe pas entre époux. On voit que vous ne connaissez pas ma femme. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le camion s'est sauvé précipitamment sans montrer ses papiers.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je suis étonné que vous me refusiez de payer cet accident sous prétexte que je ne portais pas mes lunettes comme indiqué sur mon permis. Je vous assure que ce n'est pas ma faute si j'ai renversé ce cycliste : je ne l'avais pas vu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

et le meilleur pour la fin  


Je vous témoigne mon grand mécontentement vous mettez tellement de temps à me rembourser mes accidents que c'est toujours avec celui d'avant que je paye les dégâts de celui d'après, alors n'est-ce pas que ce n'est pas sérieux de votre part. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le cycliste zigzaguait sur la route, tantôt à gauche, tantôt à droite, avant que je puisse le télescoper. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne pouvant plus travailler à la suite de mon accident, j'ai du vendre mon commerce et devenir fonctionnaire. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

En repoussant un chien tenu en laisse par son maître, je me suis fait mordre par ce dernier. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Puisque vous me demandez un témoignage précis, je vous dirai qu'a mon avis c'est le monsieur qui a tort, puisque la dame a raison.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai tapé un trottoir en glissant sur une plaque de verglas et j'ai cassée ma gente et mon bras gauche. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous me dites que Mlle X réclame des dommages-intérêts sous prétexte qu'elle a été légèrement défigurée après l'accident. Sans être mauvaise langue, il faut bien avouer que même avant l'accident, cette malheureuse n'avait jamais éveillé la jalousie de ses concitoyennes. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Malgré ma fracture au poignet, j'ai pris mon courage a deux mains. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je ne suis pas responsable du refus de priorité puisque je n'avais pas vu venir la voiture, vous pensez bien que si je l'avais vue je me serais arrêté. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Depuis son accident, ma femme est encore pire qu'avant. J'espère que vous en tiendrez 
compte. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ils m'ont trouvé 2,10 grammes d'alcool dans le sang et ils vont me condamner. Sur 6 à 8 litres de sang qu'on a dans le corps vous avouerez que c'est pas tellement (personnellement j'aurais cru que j'en aurais eu plus).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

A votre avis, est-il préférable d'acheter un chien méchant qui risquera de mordre les gens mais protégera votre maison contre les voleurs ou de garder mon vieux toutou. Je vous pose la question parce que de toutes façons c'est vous qui paierez les pots cassés, soit en indemnisant les blessés, soit en remboursant les objets volés. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord sur le montant que vous m'allouez pour les bijoux. Ca ne représente même pas la somme des deux choses de mon fils, dont je vous ai envoyé les photos. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je vous ai fait remarquer que ce croisement est très dangereux vu qu'il y a deux routes qui se coupent juste à cette place là. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je n'avais pas vu la voiture arriver et quand je l'ai vue je n'ai plus rien vu. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pour les blessures de ma femme je vous envoie ci-joint le certificat que j'ai pu arriver à avoir par mon docteur. Je les mets donc sous réserves en attendant que vous m'écriviez combien elles peuvent me rapporter environ. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je débouchais d'un chemin à une vitesse approximative de 100 et voilà que je heurte un arbre. L'arbre m'a injecté de ma voiture alors que la voiture a continué toute seule avec la jeune fille que j'étais sorti avec.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Et une des meilleures lettres jamais reçues par une compagnie d'assurances : 

Je rentrai dans ma cariolsur la route de Gray. j'avais bu a cause de la chaleur deux blanc cassice a l'onseice. J'ai donc eu besoin de satisfaire une grande envie d'urine. Jé arraité la voiture sur le baur de la route prais d'un ta de pierres et de materiau rapport aux travois eczécuté mintenant pour l'élaictricitai. 
Jé commencé a uriné et en fesan ce besoin, jé en maniaire d'amuzement dirigai mon jai en zigue saque a l'entours. Alors mon jai a rencontrai un bou de fille électrique qui etait par terre au lieu d'etre accroché au poto. Une grosse étincelle a soté sur moi et un grand coup m'a raipondu dans le fondement et des les partis que lotre medecin y appelle tete y cul. Je me suis évanouillé et quand je sui revenu dans la connaissance, jé vu que ma chemise et mon pantalon été tout brulé a la braguette. Je sui assuré par votre maison et je voufrai etre un demnisé. Jé droit a ce Con m'a dit et je vous demande votre opinion. Mais dommage son de 93 francs o plus juste. Depuis le sinistre, jé les burnes toutes noires et ratatinés. ma verge est tuméfié, gonfle et violace. Le medecin a dit devant du monde qui peut répété : avec les faits nomaines électrics, on ne sait jamais.
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez que mon taxi est transformé en corbillard et que je n'y transporte que des morts. Mes clients ne risquant plus rien, est-il bien nécessaire que vous me fassiez payer une prime pour le cas ou ils seraient victimes d'un accident?



Comme certains d'entre vous le savent (j'ai déjà publié ici quelques perles) j'ai bossé dix sept ans dans l'assurance (dont six années dans l'assurance auto) avant de me recycler dans l'informatique.

Cette perle me rappelle un phénomène qui m'avait bien étonné à l'époque : dans la première moitié des années 70, nous étions souvent sollicités par les agences de la région de Niort (Deux Sèvres) pour assurer des "taxi-ambulance-corbillard". C'était semble-t-il une spécialité de la région, on en a jamais eu ailleurs.

C'était pratique, si le client faisait un malaise dans le taxi, il était directement dans l'ambulance, et si jamais l'ambulance arrivait trop tard à l'hôpital ... 

Grosse économie de transbordements ! 


EDIT pour HmJ : Pour les lecteurs de Moto Journal, vers la fin des années 70, j'étais "l'assureur à roulettes", et j'ai un peu collaboré avec Juridix


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme certains d'entre vous le savent (j'ai déjà publié ici quelques perles) j'ai bossé dix sept ans dans l'assurance (dont six années dans l'assurance auto) avant de me recycler dans l'informatique.
> 
> Cette perle me rappelle un phénomène qui m'avait bien étonné à l'époque : dans la première moitié des années 70, nous étions souvent sollicités par les agences de la région de Niort (Deux Sèvres) pour assurer des "taxi-ambulance-corbillard". C'était semble-t-il une spécialité de la région, on en a jamais eu ailleurs.
> 
> ...



arff, z'ont des idées bizarres à Niort, et çà aurait ressembler à quoi un taxi/ambulance/corbillard


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Là, je ne sais pas, je les assurais, mais je les voyais pas. Par contre, je me suis aussi posé la question


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> et le meilleur pour la fin
> 
> Je débouchais d'un chemin à une vitesse approximative de 100 et voilà que je heurte un arbre. L'arbre m'a injecté de ma voiture alors que la voiture a continué toute seule avec la jeune fille que j'étais sorti avec.
> 
> ...


Les deux dernières sont géniales...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Ceci posé, celle qui est ma préférée n'est pas une déclaration de sinistre, mais un accident raconté par celui qui l'a subi, un célèbre mathématicien, connu pour sa phénoménale distraction : "Je roulais sur la nationale xx, qui est bordée de deux rangées de platanes. Tout se passait bien, jusqu'à ce qu'un platane fasse un pas hors de sa rangée !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> arff, z'ont des idées bizarres à Niort, et çà aurait ressembler à quoi un taxi/ambulance/corbillard



C'est juste la position du siège qui change...


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

Une femme rencontre un très bel homme dans un bar.
Ils parlent, ils se plaisent, ils partent ensemble. Ils arrivent
chez lui, et il lui fait visiter son appartement .

Elle remarque que sa chambre est remplie de petits nounours.
Une centaine de petites peluches sur des étagères qui font toute la
largeur du mur . Les tout petits oursons sur l'étagère du bas, les
ours moyens, bien rangés sur l'étagère du milieu, et les
immensément
grandes peluches sur l'étagère du haut .

La femme est surprise de voir que cet homme, viril, a une aussi
grande collection d'ours en peluche ; elle ne montre pas son
étonnement, mais elle est émue par la sensibilité de cet homme .
Elle se retourne vers lui .. Ils s'embrassent ... Ils s'arrachent
leurs vêtements et font l'amour passionnément . */ /*

A près une nuit intense en ébats et en émotions, ils restent
couchés
là avec l'esprit un peu dans le brouillard , la femme se retourne
dans le lit et lui demande en souriant :

" Alors, heureux ?"

Et l'homme lui répond :

*"Oui, ça peut aller" ... tu peux choisir un lot sur l'étagère du 
bas. *


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste la position du siège qui change...


En ville :
Taxi : 50 km/h
Ambulance : 90 km/h
Corbillard : 20 km/h


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal77 est modérateur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77 est modérateur.


elle est bonne celle-là, je la connaissais pas


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77 est modérateur.


Marrante ta blague !!

(à zut c'est vrai en plus)
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77 est modérateur.



Non Modéraptor


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Quand on va sur son tableau de bord... c'est drôle on a ça :

Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 12h56 
Regarde son tableau de bord utilisateur @ 12h56

Comme si on le savait pas !!! LOL


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Il sait que tu sais, ce qu'il veut, c'est que tu saches que lui aussi, le sait :rateau:



_Rhaaa pitin© où j'ai encore fourré l'aspirine ?_


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il sait que tu sais, ce qu'il veut, c'est que tu saches que lui aussi, le sait :rateau:
> 
> _Rhaaa pitin© où j'ai encore fourré l'aspirine ?_


 

ça me rappelle un gag dans une aventure de "Gil Jourdan" (du regretté M.Tillieux), pile poil dans ton style d'humour Pascal......:rateau:
_si tu ne connais pas évidemment !!..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Oui, je connais "Dans l'enfert de Xique Xique", si mes souvenirs sont bons. :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je connais "Dans l'enfert de Xique Xique", si mes souvenirs sont bons. :love:


exact !! bon titre !!  
 Tillieux était un maître du gag et des dialogues....:love: 
du dessin aussi....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

-Une femme au foyer s'occupe chez elle de son petit ménage, quand elle 
entend soudain frapper à la porte. 

Quand elle ouvre la porte, elle découvre un homme qui lui demande si elle 

a un vagin. 

La femme, surprise et incrédule, claque la porte au nez du type. 

Elle croit ainsi s'en débarrasser. 

Mais la chose se reproduit les trois jours suivants. 

La femme décide d'en parler à son mari. Le mari dit à la femme : 

- " Demain je n'irai pas travailler. Quand ce type te demandera si tu as 

un vagin, tu lui diras que oui. Je serai caché derrière la porte et nous 

saurons où il veut en venir..." 

Le lendemain, le même homme revient à nouveau. 

Il frappe. 

La femme ouvre la porte. 

Le type lui redemande si elle a un vagin. 

La femme répond " oui ". 

Alors, l'homme dit à la femme : 

- " Bon, si vous avez un vagin, pouvez vous, s'il vous plaît, demander à 

votre mari qu'il arrête de baiser ma femme ?" 





Une femme entre dans une pharmacie et demande de l'arsenic... 

- " Que comptez vous en faire ?" lui demande le pharmacien 

- " C'est pour tuer mon mari..." 

- " Quoi ? Vous plaisantez ! Je ne peux pas vous vendre de quoi 

commettre un meurtre !" 

La femme ouvre alors son sac à main, et en sort une photo 

de son mari en train de coucher avec la femme du pharmacien... 

- " Ah, évidemment, lui dit ce dernier, si vous avez une ordonnance, 

c'est différent...."


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Mmmmmmhhh ouiiiiiiiii...... un bon BigMac..


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi les poules attrapent-elles la grippe aviaire ?


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les poules attrapent-elles la grippe aviaire ?


ah que t'es con


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ah que t'es con



  ah ! toi aussi tu avais remarqué !!


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien TROPICAL BOY


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

Combien de gars de ce forum faudrait-il pour changer une ampoule ?

1 pour changer l'ampoule et pour annoncer sur ce forum que l'ampoule a été changée

14 pour partager des expériences similaires de remplacement d'ampoule et pour donner d'autre façons de changer les ampoules

7 pour attirer l'attention sur les danger inhérents au remplacement d'une ampoule

10 pour râler sur les fautes d'orthographe/de grammaire dans le post

5 pour râler sur les gens qui râlent à propos de l'orthographe

3 pour corriger les fautes d'orthographe

6 pour débattre à propos du terme "ampoule" ou "lampe"...6 autres pour les traiter de stupides...

2 professionnels de l'industrie pour informer le groupe que le terme exact est "lampe"

15 je-sais-tout pour clamer qu'ils étaient dans l'industrie et que "ampoule" est parfaitement correct

19 pour dire que ce forum n'est pas à propos des ampoules et pour demander que l'on continue à discuter sur un forum parlant d'ampoules

11 pour dire que tout le monde utilise des ampoules et que donc cette discussion a bien sa place dans ce forum

36 pour débattre à propos de la meilleure façon de changer une ampoule, de l'endroit où on peut acheter les meilleures ampoules, de la meilleure marque et des défauts des autres marques

7 pour poster des URLs où on peut voir différents exemples d'ampoules

4 pour dire que les URLs ont été mal postées et pour les reposter correctement

3 pour dire qu'ils ont trouvé dans les liens donnés dans ce post des liens vers ce forum, ce qui signifie bien que l'on peut parler d'amploules sur ce forum

13 pour citer tous les posts jusqu'à présent dans leur entièreté, et ajouter "moi aussi" à la fin

5 pour dire qu'ils vont quitter le forum parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas supporter le débat sur les ampoules

4 pour dire "Est-ce qu'on a pas déjà parlé de ça récemment?"

13 pour dire "fais une recherche google sur les ampoules avant de poser des questions à propos des ampoules!"


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Très chère mouette, je trouve le sryle de ce post un peu ... Ampoulé !


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait soit changer l'arrondissement, soit le nom de la rue/avenue...
> 
> A.


corrige nous!!!


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Combien de gars de ce forum faudrait-il pour changer une ampoule ?
> 
> 1 pour changer l'ampoule et pour annoncer sur ce forum que l'ampoule a été changée
> 
> ...



tu as oublié ceux qui demandent des photos ou vidéos  

ah ah excellent


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> arff, z'ont des idées bizarres à Niort, et çà aurait ressembler à quoi un taxi/ambulance/corbillard


Un compteur ... une croix rouge sur le flanc droit et une croix noire sur le flanc gauche   

Très logiques je trouve ces niortais(?) : 
Corbillard car une ambulance cela roule souvent à tombeau ouvert
Taxi car vos jours sont comptés

ok .. je sors ...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié ceux qui demandent des photos ou vidéos
> 
> ah ah excellent


Et aussi les 30 qui ont vanté les mérites de la bougie


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Et les deux qui vont entamer un débat contradictoire sur l'ampoule : éclairage électrique ou éclairage nucléaire :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (8 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les poules attrapent-elles la grippe aviaire ?


Hem...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les deux qui vont entamer un débat contradictoire sur l'ampoule : éclairage électrique ou éclairage nucléaire :rateau:




moi aussi :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> corrige nous!!!



Restons dans le XIIIème: avenue d'Italie par exemple.

A.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

Les concierges se plaignent de n'être pas appréciées.... mais elle le serait plus si elles arboraient un tablier avec un triangle lorsqu'elles sont dans leur loge !!


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2006)

C'est un touriste qui s'est perdu dans la montagne. Il arrive devant une toute petite cabane. Il frappe à la porte en criant:
- IL Y A QUELQU'UN?? 
Et une voix d'enfant lui répond:
- OUI!! 
Alors, le type demande:
- Ton papa n'est pas là? 
- Non ! Il est sorti juste avant que maman rentre!
- Alors, ta maman, elle est là? 
- Non ! Elle est sortie au moment ou je suis rentré!
- Mais alors, vous n'êtes jamais ensemble dans cette famille! 
- Ah nan, pas ici! Ici, c'est les toilettes!


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2006)

Un dimanche matin, le jeune fils de la maison arrive tout guilleret dans le salon de la maison et dit: 
- Papa! Maman! J'ai une grande nouvelle pour vous! Je vais me marier avec la plus jolie fille du monde. Elle vit à côté d'ici et son nom est Claire Delavallée (c'est dingue non?) 
Dans l'après-midi, le père prend son fils à part et lui dit: 
- Écoute, il faut que je te parles. Ta mère et moi avons été mariés 30 ans, c'est une épouse formidable et une mère merveilleuse, mais tu sais, en ce qui concerne les choses du sexe, ça n'a jamais été son point fort... Alors j'ai toujours eu l'habitude d'aller rendre visite à d'autre jeunes femmes. 
Et il se trouve que Claire Delavallée est en fait ta demi-soeur, alors j'ai bien peur que tu ne puisses pas te marier avec elle! 
Le jeune fils a le coeur brisé par cette révélation. Mais avec le temps... Huit mois plus tard, il se remet à fréquenter les jeunes filles, et un mois plus tard, il annonce fièrement: 
- Carole a dit 'Oui'! Nous allons nous marier cet été.' 
Une fois encore, le père a une conversation privée avec son fils et lui annonce la mauvaise nouvelle: 
- Carole est aussi ta demi-soeur. Je suis terriblement désolé de ce qui t'arrives... 
Le jeune fils devient livide! Révolté par tant d'injustice, il décide d'aller tout révéler à sa mère: 
- Papa m'a vraiment fait du mal! Je pense que je ne pourrais jamais me marier parce qu'à chaque fois que je tombe amoureux, il me dit que ma fiancée est ma demi-soeur! 
Et sa mère lui répond en rigolant: 
- Ha ha ha! Ne fais pas attention à ce qu'il t'a dit. En fait, ton père n'est pas ton père!


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2006)

Une tite dernière... 

C'est un gars qui est manchot. Il rentre dans un bar et va s'asseoir sur un tabouret, juste en face du barman qui est en train de nettoyer ses verres. 
Le manchot dit: Je n'ai pas de bras, comme vous pouvez le voir; seriez-vous assez aimable pour m'aider à boire un verre de bière?
Le barman répond: Bien sûr! Et il porte le verre de bière aux lèvres du manchot
Le manchot relance: Je me demande si vous serez assez gentil pour prendre mon mouchoir dans ma poche, et m'essuyer la mousse que j'ai aux lèvres...
Et le barman s'exécute sans sourciller.
Le manchot continue: Si vous allez dans la poche de droite de mon pantalon (non c'est pas là, qu'on rigole) , vous trouverez l'argent pour la bière.
Alors le barman va se servir
Enfin, le manchot ajoute: Vous avez été très gentil. Une dernière petite chose: Où se trouvent les toilettes?
Alors le barman réfléchit deux secondes et dit: Dans la station service de l'autre côté de la rue.


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2006)

Encore une tite dernière. 

Un touriste japonais arrive à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles de Gaulle et prend un taxi pour aller voir la Tour Eiffel. Sur l'Autoroute, il regarde par la vitre arrière et, apercevant une moto qui double, tape sur l'épaule du chauffeur en disant :
- Moto Kawazaki, très rapide... Made in Japan!
Un peu plus loin sur la route, le touriste tape à nouveau sur l'épaule du chauffeur de taxi et dit:
- La... Auto Honda, très rapide... Made in Japan!
Même s'il est agacé, le chauffeur ne bronche pas. Il poursuit sa route jusqu'à la Tour Eiffel et débarque son passager:
- Voilà Monsieur, ça vous fera 150 euros.
Le Japonais stupefié par le prix remarque:
- Ouh la la... Très cher!
Et le chauffeur se retourne en souriant:
- He oui, compteur très rapide... Made in Japan!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un dimanche matin, le jeune fils de la maison arrive tout guilleret dans le salon de la maison et dit:
> - Papa! Maman! J'ai une grande nouvelle pour vous! Je vais me marier avec la plus jolie fille du monde. Elle vit à côté d'ici et son nom est Claire Delavallée (c'est dingue non?)
> Dans l'après-midi, le père prend son fils à part et lui dit:
> - Écoute, il faut que je te parles. Ta mère et moi avons été mariés 30 ans, c'est une épouse formidable et une mère merveilleuse, mais tu sais, en ce qui concerne les choses du sexe, ça n'a jamais été son point fort... Alors j'ai toujours eu l'habitude d'aller rendre visite à d'autre jeunes femmes.
> ...



C'est une chanson d'Henri Salvador, ça (Oh Papa, quel grand malheur pour moi ...) :love:


----------



## duracel (10 Avril 2006)

C'est un mec qui rentre dans un bar et qui fait : Salut c'est moi !
Et en fait c'était pas lui.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mec qui rentre dans un bar et qui fait : Salut c'est moi !
> Et en fait c'était pas lui.



Et c'était lui ?


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2006)

Un vampire revient chez lui couvert de sang....
Les autres vampires, affamés et intéressés veulent savoir d'où il vient. Ils veulent y aller aussi, mais notre héros est fatigué, il veut dormir et les envoie sur les roses.
Finalement, devant leur insistance plus qu'insistante, il finit par céder et leur demande de le suivre.
Voilà notre vampire qui descend des Carpates suivi d'une horde d'autre vampires, ils arrivent près d'une forêt, il ralentit puis s'arrête et demande aux autres de l'écouter.
- Bien... vous voyez le gros arbre, là-bas...
- Oui oui !
- Parce que moi, je ne l'avais pas vu!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

et la blague du lundi alors?


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et la blague du lundi alors?



??? elle ne t'a pas fait rire celle là ?



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celui de bananes !!!


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ??? elle ne t'a pas fait rire celle là ?




Elle aurait été plus drôle faite par Pascal 77, je trouve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elle aurait été plus drôle faite par Pascal 77, je trouve.



La saint Pascal, c'est le 17 mai !


----------



## al02 (10 Avril 2006)

Possibilité d'un bogue électoral ?



> La nouvelle loi électorale italienne, discutée et votée au dernier trimestre 2005, comporte un défaut technique, qui pourrait rendre aberrants certains résultats. Il a été déniché par un groupe de mathématiciens travaillant dans le cadre de la faculté de statistiques de l'université La Sapienza, à Rome. "Il s'agit d'un bogue comme en informatique, c'est-à-dire d'une anomalie qui ne se vérifie pas à chaque fois, mais qui peut se produire en fonction de la configuration des votes", explique la chercheuse Aline Pennisi.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Avril 2006)

> la chercheuse Aline Pennisi


Très bon, mais pas dans le bon fil 
On a déterré une contrepétrie-contribution, y'a pas longtemps


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Avril 2006)

Nous dit pas que ta mère est aussi sur le forum :affraid::affraid:

Pour recentrer le sujet : 


Augustin sort du bar en titubant. Un véritable désastre. Il lui faut cinq bonnes minutes pour trouver les clés de sa voiture, non sans les avoir faites tomber deux ou trois fois. 
Au bout du parking, les gendarmes regardent la scène. Il faut cinq autres grosses minutes pour que le gars réussisse à faire tourner le moteur. 
Pendant ce temps, ses amis sortent du bar cognent dans sa vitre et lui souhaitent bonne nuit. 
Ça ne va pas bien pour Augustin, mais il chante quand même "Comme d'habitude" 
Finalement, il réussit à lancer le moteur, et il commence à rouler. 
Immédiatement, les gendarmes allument leur gyrophare, et le mettent en état d'arrestation. Ils lui demandent de souffler dans le ballon. 
Zéro. Rien. Pas une goutte d'alcool! RIEN 
- Mais pourquoi  ça vous semblait si difficile de trouver vos clés et de monter dans la voiture. 
- Ah! Ça! Bien ce soir, c'est moi qui tenais le rôle de leurre. Les autres sont tous partis!!



Trois hommes s'inscrivent à un concours de natation pour handicapés...  

Le premier n'a pas de bras, le second n'a pas de jambes, quant au troisième, il n'a pas de corps, rien qu'une tête.  

Ils s'alignent sur les plongeoirs, "Bang !" fait le pistolet, puis "Plouf", les voilà tous dans la piscine.  

Le manchot prend instantanément la première place, serré de près par le cul-de-jatte.  

L'homme-tête coule comme un plomb.  

Dix longueurs de bassin plus tard, le cul-de-jatte est vainqueur.  

Il voit des bulles qui remontent du fond de la piscine, devine que c'est l'homme-tête qui est en difficulté, et décide d'aller à son secours.  
Il replonge, attrape l'homme-tête, remonte à la surface, et le repose sur le bord de la piscine.  

L'homme-tête recrache l'eau de Javel, tousse, s'étrangle, puis finit par s'exclamer :  

- Tu passes trois ans à t'entraîner à nager avec tes oreilles,  et  trente secondes avant le départ, il y a un con qui te met un bonnet de bain  !"




programme 2007 : 

Dans notre parti politique, nous accomplissons ce que nous promettons.  
Seuls les imbéciles peuvent croire que  
nous ne lutterons pas contre la corruption.  
Parce que, il y a quelque chose de certain pour nous:  
L'honnêteté et la transparence sont fondamentales pour atteindre nos idéaux. 
Nous démontrons que c'est une grande stupidité de croire que  
les mafias continueront à faire partie du gouvernement comme par le passé.  
Nous assurons, sans l'ombre d'un doute, que  
la justice sociale sera le but principal de notre mandat.  
Malgré cela, il y a encore des gens stupides qui s'imaginent que  
l'on puisse continuer à gouverner  
avec les ruses de la vieille politique.  
Quand nous assumerons le pouvoir, nous ferons tout pour que  
soit mis fin aux situations privilégiées et au trafic d'influences  
nous ne permettrons d'aucune façon que  
nos enfants meurent de faim  
nous accomplirons nos desseins même si  
les réserves économiques se vident complètement  
nous exercerons le pouvoir jusqu'à ce que  
vous aurez compris qu'à partir de maintenant  
nous sommes l&#8217;UMP, la "nouvelle politique".  







_Reprennez les meme phrases mais en commencant 
par la dernière  en remontant et vous aurez le vrai programme_​





"Le petit Nicolas déménage à la campagne et achète un âne d'un vieux fermier pour 100 euros. Le fermier doit livrer l'âne le lendemain mais justement, le lendemain... 

- Désolé fiston mais j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle, l'âne est mort. 
- Bien alors, rendez-moi mon argent. 
- Je ne peux pas faire ça. Je l'ai déjà tout dépensé. 
- OK alors, vous n'avez qu'à m'apporter l'âne. 
- Qu'est-ce que tu vas faire avec ? 
- Je vais le faire gagner par un tirage au sort. 
- Tu ne peux pas faire tirer un âne mort! 
- Certainement que je peux. Je ne dirai à personne qu'il est mort." 

Dans sa situation, le fermier se dit qu'il ne peut pas vraiment refuser. 
Il ramène donc l'âne au petit Nicolas. 

Un mois plus tard, il revient voir le petit Nicolas : 
" Qu'est devenu mon âne mort ? 
- Je l'ai fait tirer au sort. J'ai vendu 500 billets à 2 euros l'unité et j'ai fait un profit de 898 euros. 
- Et personne ne s'est plaint ? 
- Seulement le gars qui a gagné. Ça fait que je lui ai rendu ses 2 euros."


----------



## fable (10 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Nous dit pas que ta mère est aussi sur le forum :affraid::affraid:
> 
> Pour recentrer le sujet :
> 
> ...



parfait ! c'est de la bonne blague du lundi tout sa ! Bravo


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2006)

Quel est le plus long nerf du corps humain ? 

Le nerf optique, qui fait pleurer quend on s'arrache un poils de Q !!


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à le_magi61.

C'est de la blague grans luxe!!!!


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas dans mon habitude de poster un autre jour que le lundi, mais pour cause de WE long, je poste cette blague aujourd'hui.

 Dans la ville soviétique de Tula, connue pour ses samovars [sorte de théière], une touriste discute avec une de ses amis qui y habite. 
 - Tu travailles dans la fabrique de samovars, tu pourrais m'en ramener un ? 
 - Je n'en ai même pas moi-même ! 
 - Mais tu pourrais emmener à la maison un ou deux morceaux tous les jours, personne ne s'en apercevra jamais. 
 - D'accord, je vais essayer." 
 Quelques semaines après elles se revoient : 
 - "Alors ? Tu as pu m'avoir un samovar ? 
 - Ben ca marche pas; j'ai chipé tous les jours quelques pièces et tout réassemblé chez moi... 
 - Et alors ? 
 - Maintenant j'ai deux missiles SS-20 dans la cour.


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas dans mon habitude de poster un autre jour que le lundi, mais pour cause de WE long, je poste cette blague aujourd'hui.
> 
> Dans la ville soviétique de Tula, connue pour ses samovars [sorte de théière], une touriste discute avec une de ses amis qui y habite.
> - Tu travailles dans la fabrique de samovars, tu pourrais m'en ramener un ?
> ...




Excellente !


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dans la ville soviétique de Tula, connue pour ses samovars [sorte de théière], .



Iconoclaste:hein: Samovar = Café.


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Iconoclaste:hein: Samovar = Café.



Il me semble que le samovar sert pour le thé, en tout cas j'ai toujours bu du thé avec le samovar lors de mon escapade en Russie.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Un couple est marié depuis 20 ans. 

Chaque fois qu'ils font l'amour, le mari insiste pour qu'ils le fassent 

dans l'obscurité. 

Après 20 ans, la femme commence à trouver ça ridicule. 

Elle décide donc de casser cette manie. 

Un soir, alors qu'ils sont au beau milieu de leurs ébats torrides, 

elle allume la lumière. 



Elle regarde vers le bas et voit que son mari tient à la main un 

vibromasseur ! 



" Maudit impotent, s'écrie-t-elle. Comment as-tu pu me mentir toutes ces 

années ? " 

Son mari la regarde droit dans les yeux et lui répond : 

-	" OK ! Je t'explique le jouet et tu m'expliques les enfants ! "


:rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que le samovar sert pour le thé, en tout cas j'ai toujours bu du thé avec le samovar lors de mon escapade en Russie.



Probablement que tu leur parles Anglais....alors pour te faire plaisir....
Mais dans le fond...pourquoi pas.
Le thé que tu as bu ne serait-il pas un peu aromatisé ?


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Avril 2006)

Petite association d'idée....

Un gars;buveur d'alcool invétéré; sous un soleil de plomb, est en train de bêcher le jardin et il fait soif. S'adressant à son fils.
-Gamin, demande des sous à maman et vas au magazin chercher un litre de goutte.
La mère au gamin.
-Tiens voilà des sous....mais ne prends qu'une demie bouteille...s'il n'y en a pas assez on ira en rechercher.
Le père.
-Non gamin...prends une grande bouteille...s'il y en a de trop, on la reportera.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Iconoclaste:hein: Samovar = Café.



Eh non, Samovar = Thé !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, Samovar = Thé !


Exact ... Duracel avait parfaitement raison car la vraie définition est la suivante:

samovar n.m. < samovar > : 1. Bouilloire russe pour préparer le thé.


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Exact ... Duracel avait parfaitement raison car la vraie définition est la suivante:
> 
> samovar n.m. < samovar > : 1. Bouilloire russe pour préparer le thé.




Qui connait la célèbre chanson (de jean Sablon si j'ai bonne mémoire) : SAMOVAR  ?
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Elle commençait par  :

Vous, qui passer SAMOVAR,
sans même me dire bonsoir ...

     Désolé ....


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, Samovar = Thé !



Puisque la Vérité est rétablie, une petite autre:

C'est un docteur qui dit a son patient :
" Monsieur, j'ai un très mauvaise nouvelle et une mauvaise nouvelle à vous annoncer. "
Le patient lui dit : " Commencez par la très mauvaise... "
Le docteur : " Il ne vous reste plus que 24 heures a vivre. "
Le patient : " Et la mauvaise ? "
Le docteur : " J'essaie de vous joindre depuis hier...


----------



## tornade13 (13 Avril 2006)

Un chirurgien a son patient:

Monsieur Durand j'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle a vous annoncer  

Ben commencez par la mauvaise ?

Ok... on vous à emputer les deux pieds !

Mon dieu   Et la bonne nouvelle ?

On a trouver quelqu'un qui rachète vos chaussures


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)

Un morpion rencontre un autre morpion ...
- eh ben? qu'est ce que tu as, demande le premier? 
- J'ai un gros rhume, dit le second. 
- Qu'est ce que tu as fait? 
- J'étais sur une moustache et j'ai pris froid. 
- Mais t'es nase mon vieux ... c'est sur une planche des chiottes femmes qu'il faut te placer... là au moins tu seras au chaud,dit le premier... 
Le lendemain : 
- et alors ça va mieux? 
- Ben... pas vraiment, j'ai fait comme tu l'as dit, je me suis accroché à la cuvette des chiottes et j'ai vite sauté lorsqu'une femme s'est assise... il est vrai que par après j'étais drôlement bien au chaud mais je me suis endormi
- et alors, demanda l'autre? 
- et alors allez savoir? ..  je me suis réveillé sur une moustache!


-------------------------------------------------------

C'est l'histoire d'une courgette,d'une banane et d'une biite ...
La courgette dit : 
- Pffffff ... c'est pas une vie ... on m'épluche et ensuite je finis à la poubelle 
La banane lui répond :
- T'as plûtot de la chance car moi on m'épluche et on m'écrase ensuite avec une fourchette 
Et la biite dit : 
- Eh les gars ... vous plaignez pas ! ... car moi on me met un sac poubelle sur la tête , on me fout dans un trou noir et on me secoue jusqu'à ce que je dégueule.



:love:


----------



## fable (14 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'histoire d'une courgette,d'une banane et d'une biite ...
> La courgette dit :
> - Pffffff ... c'est pas une vie ... on m'épluche et ensuite je finis à la poubelle
> La banane lui répond :
> ...



je la connaisais mais sa fait plaisir de l'entendre (enfin la lire) à nouveau !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

le posséder c'est l'adopter 

LE VOCABULAIRE FEMININ 
(anciennement édité sous le titre de Guide de survie en milieu hostile) 


A CONSULTER TRRRRRES REGULIEREMENT 



Un point c'est tout 
C'est l'_expression utilisée par la femme pour finir une discussion quand elle a raison. 
L'homme a alors le devoir de se taire. 

5 minutes 
Si la femme est en train de s'habiller, « 5 minutes » signifie une demi-heure. 
« 5 minutes » signifie vraiment 5 minutes si elle a donné à l'homme 5 minutes pour regarder la télé avant de l'aider à ranger la maison. 
Rien 
C'est le calme avant la tempête. 
Cela signifie « quelques chose ». L'homme doit rester prudent. 
Les discussions qui commencent par « rien » finissent généralement par « un point c'est tout ». 

Vas-y 
C'est un défi pas une permission ! Ne faites rien. 

Long soupir 
Bien qu'il ne soit pas un mot, le long soupir n'est souvent pas compris par l'homme. 
Un long soupir signifie que la femme pense que l'homme est un idiot et qu'elle se demande pourquoi elle perd son temps à discuter avec lui de « rien » 

Bon d'accord 
C'est l'_expression la plus dangereuse qu'une femme puisse dire à un homme. 
« C'est d'accord » signifie qu'elle va longuement réfléchir pour savoir quand et comment vous faire payer très cher votre faute. 

Merci 
C'est le mot le moins souvent utilisé dans le vocabulaire féminin. 
Si une femme vous remercie, ne posez pas de question, prenez seulement conscience de votre chance et quitter la pièce sans un bruit.


----------



## yoffy (14 Avril 2006)

La dictature, c'est " Ferme ta gueule ! ". La démocratie, c'est " Cause toujours... "    


Bush, Chirac et les condoms :

Le Président des Etats-Unis, George Bush, téléphone à Jacques Chirac et lui demande : 
- Jack, j'ai un service à vous demander : j'aurais un urgent commande for you. Nous sommes en rupture de stock de condoms. 
- Allons, George, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire pour vous ? 
- Well Jack, j'aurais besoin d'about 100 000 condoms le plus vite possible pour nous dépanner quelques jours. 
- Pas de problème George, je vous envoie ça! 
Avant de raccrocher, George ajoute: "Les condoms avoir 40 cm de long et un diameter de 15 cm.. 

Jacques Chirac appelle le PDG de l'usine pour passer la commande, celui-ci à l'énoncé des dimensions, s'exclame : 
- Ouaaah ! Ils sont équipés comme des mammouths ces Américains ! 
Parfait Monsieur Chirac, je prépare cette commande. Autre chose ? 
- Oui !, sur chaque capote écrivez : 
" MADE IN FRANCE. SIZE : SMALL" 




- Chez le coiffeur, un homme se fait couper les cheveux puis, le coiffeur ayant terminé, il désigne du doigt un enfant et dit: "vous coupez les cheveux du gamin, je fais quelques courses et je reviens". 
Le coiffeur coupe les cheveux de l'enfant qui, une fois la coupe terminée, s'assied et lit une bande dessinée. 
Au bout d'une heure, l'enfant étant toujours assis à attendre, le coiffeur lui demande : "Hé bien mon petit, quand est-ce que ton père revient te chercher?". 
L'enfant répond alors :"Ce n'est pas mon père, c'est un monsieur qui s'est adressé à moi dans la rue et il m'a dit : "Viens avec moi, on va se faire couper les cheveux à l'oeil".


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> LE VOCABULAIRE FEMININ
> (anciennement édité sous le titre de Guide de survie en milieu hostile)
> A CONSULTER TRRRRRES REGULIEREMENT


terriiiiiiiiblement vrai ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le *code* précieux *des* femmes


Il y a une redondance entre "code" et "des".


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)

Un blanc et un noir arrive dans l'univers carceral, ils en ont pris pour 15ans ...
Ils décident alors de se satisfaire mutuellement, mais pour savoir qui va jouer le rôle de la femme,ils décident de jouer à pile ou face. 

Le premier soir arrive et comble de mal chance il se trouve que le noir doit jouer le rôle de la femme, peu heureux mais respectant les rêgles du jeu il quitte son falzard et se met en position pour attendre son compagnon de cellule. Apres 5 bonnes minutes d'attente il se retourne et voit le blanc en train de s'astiquer le manche avec un liquide blanc graisseux, il lui demande alors: 
- Qu'est ce que c'est que cela?
Le blanc lui repond alors: 
- Ca, c'est de la vaseline, c'est pour que cela te fasse moins mal au trou du cul. 
L'affaire se passe, et pendant tout le reste de la semaine le noir qui décidement n'a pas de chance continue à jouer le rôle de la femme.

Mais le dimanche dans un élan de surprise général, après avoir tiré à pile ou face, le blanc doit jouer le rôle de la femme, il prend peur car vous n'êtes pas sans savoir de quelle réputation jouissent les noirs!
A contre coeur, il se met en position, baisse son froque et attend ... même topo après avoir attendu pendant plus de 5 minutes son compagnon il se retourne et voit le noir en train de s'astiquer le manche, mais cette fois avec un liquide vert, il lui demande alors: 
- Qu'est ce que c'est que cela? 
le noir lui répond d'un ton naturel: 
- Ca c'est du Vix, c'est pour que cela te fasse moins mal à la gorge!


:love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (15 Avril 2006)

Lorsqu'un homme ouvre la portière de sa voiture pour y laisser rentrer sa compagne, cela peut signifier deux choses: 
ou bien la voiture est neuve
ou c'est la femme qui l'est....


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

J'étais assise dans la salle d'attente pour mon premier rendez-vous avec un nouveau dentiste, quand j'ai remarqué que son diplôme était accroché sur le mur. Il y était inscrit son nom, et je me suis soudain remémoré un grand brun portant ce nom. Il était dans ma classe de lycée quelques 40 ans auparavant, et je me demandais si cela pouvait être le même garçon pour qui j'avais craqué à l'époque??

Quand je suis entrée dans la salle de soins, j'ai immédiatement écarté cette pensée de mon esprit. Cet homme grisonnant, dégarni et le visage marqué de profondes rides était bien trop vieux pour avoir été mon amour secret ... quoique???
Après qu'il eut examiné ma dent, je lui ai demandé si il était allé au lycée de Morgan Park.
"Oui", m'a-t-il répondu
"Quand avez-vous été diplômé?", ai-je demandé.
"1959. Pourquoi cette question?", répondit-il.
"Eh bien vous étiez dans ma classe", me suis-je exclamé.

Et alors cet affreux vieux petit crétin m'a demandé, "Vous étiez prof de quoi?"


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2006)

C'est un homme d'affaire qui est souvent en voyage ...

Si bien que sa femme fini par lui avouer: 
- Pendant tes absences je suis tellement en manque que je me ronge les ongles à sang ... il faut absolument que tu trouves une solution!

Un jour, l'homme passe devant un viel antiquaire et voit à la vitrine une petite boîte couverte de poussière avec sur son couvercle l'inscription suivante "pénis VAUDOUX"
Il entre et demande à voir la boîte ... il l'ouvre et y découvre un penis en ivoire sur lequel est gravé: 
- je suis un pénis VAUDOUX ... j'obéis instantanément à tous les ordres de mon maître
Il se dit qu'avec ça, sa femme pourra faire ses petites affaires et ne l'embêtera plus .. il l'achète aussitôt

Le soir, il l'offre à sa femme et lui explique rapidement toute la mécanique .. puis part en mission le lendemain.
En plein millieu de son voyage, sa femme est drôlement en manque ... Elle décide d'essayer la petite boîte  ... et elle lance:
- Pénis .... Pénis VAUDOUX ... mon sexe!!

Et voilà n'est-il pas que le pénis quitte d'un bond sa boîte et lui fait l'amour comme jamais personne ne lui avait fait ... Rocco Sifredi en personne! 
Trois heures plus tard elle a son compte et lance:
- bon maintenant tu peux arrêter .... mais le pénis ne veut rien entendre et continue de plus belle
Elle se rend tout à coup compte que son mari ne lui a pas expliqué comment arrêter le pénis VAUDOUX!!!! :afraid: 

Elle saute dans sa voiture pour aller demander de l'aide à l'antiquaire mais le pénis grisé par la vitesse en rajoute une couche .... elle n'en peut plus et enfonce le champignon au plancher pour rejoindre au plus vite le magasin

Le compteur est à fond quand elle tombe sur un barrage de police ... le policier lui fait signe de se ranger sur le coté ... il s'approche et lui dit:
- Gendarmerie nationale ... on peut savoir pourquoi vous roulez si vite? 

Elle essssssayyyyyye de luuuiiii expliiiiiiqueeeerrrr que c'est la fauuuuuteeee du pééééniiiiis VAUDOUX! ... mais Le policier l'interrompt et lance: 
- Pénis ... Pénis VAUDOUX ... mon cul!!!



:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et alors cet affreux vieux petit crétin m'a demandé, "Vous étiez prof de quoi?"



C'est la meilleure que j'ai lu depuis longtemps...la boule verte...plus tard...ils ne veulent pas.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2006)

Le zoo d'Anvers a acheté un singe doré ... pendant des semaines, ils font de la promo:
- Venez voir notre nouveau singe doré ... venez voir notre nouveau singe ... !!

Malheureusement juste avant le grand jour, le singe doré meurt .... le zoo recrute en catastrophe un étudiant pour remplacer le singe
L'étudiant remplit très bien sa mission, il se balance de liane en liane, fait des cumulets ... c'est un singe très convaincant, mais&#8230; en prenant son élan, il tombe dans la cage d'à côté

Un superbe lion s'avance vers lui lentement ... l'homme singe prend peur et hurle au public:
- Je ne suis pas un singe, aidez-moi!!!!! 
Le lion fait aussitôt un bond vers lui et lui chuchote dans l'oreille: 
- Ta gueule nom de dieu  ... où nous allons perdre tous les deux notre job


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

mdr jo_6466 

vbull fait encore des manières de bon matin


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Le premier ministre Dominique Galouzeau de Villepin, le ministre de l'Intérieur Nicolas Sarkozy et le député UMP Eric Raoult survolent la France dans un jet du GLAM, lorsque Domi se tourne vers le p'tit Nico et dit en faisant de l'esbrouffe :

- Tu sais, je pourrais jeter un billet de 500 euros par la fenêtre et rendre quelqu'un très heureux !!

Nico lui réplique :

- Eh bien, je pourrais jeter 10 billets de 50 euros par la fenêtre et rendre 10 personnes heureuses.

Pour ne pas être en reste, Eric dit :

- Je pourrais jeter 100 billets de 5 euros par la fenêtre et faire 100 heureux.

Le pilote soupire et dit à son co-pilote :

- Non mais as-tu entendu cette bande d'arrogants à l'arrière. Ils ne se rendent pas compte que je pourrais les jeter tous les trois par la fenêtre et rendre des millions de gens heureux...


----------



## MrStone (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (16 Avril 2006)

petit jeu de mots de la soirée: 

les hommes ont une femme dans chaque port
et il y a un porc dans chaque homme...
  .... 


pardon, je connais la sortie   --------------->[x]


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)

Quelques petites

Qu'est-ce qu'une vieille de 70 ans a entre les seins? 
.
.
.

Son nombril

---------------------------------------------------------

Docteur...docteur!!! je devient tellement sourde que je m'entends même plus péter
- Mmmh...je vois, tenez prenez ça ,ça ira mieux 
- Vous êtes sûr? ... avec ça j'entendrais mieux
- Non mais vous péterez plus fort.


--------------------------------------------------------

Une prostituée va voir son gynécologue ...

Celui-ci lui demande : 
- Vous perdez beaucoup pendant vos règles ? 
Elle :
- Bof, 2000 ou 3000 balles


-------------------------------------------------------

Tu sais à quoi tu reconnais que tu es atteint de la maladie de la vache folle ? 
c'est quand ta queue commence à écraser les mouches !


--------------------------------------------------------

Savez vous pourquoi les éléphants ont le bout des ongles blancs? 
 .... Pour mieux se cacher dans un verre de lait

Et avez-vous déja vu un elephant dans un verre de lait? 
Non?  ......... c'est la preuve qu'il sont bien cachés !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philippe (17 Avril 2006)

La maîtresse d'école pensa que les enfants apprendraient à cultiver une plante qu'ils offriraient à leur maman pour la fête des mères. Elle donna donc à chaque élève un pot à fleur en porcelaine en forme de clown et une graine de cactus, une plante qui comme chacun le sait ne nécessite pas beaucoup d'attention.
Hélas, au dernier moment, le directeur de l'école n'a pas autorisé les enfants à donner le cadeau préparé à leur maman.
Si vous voulez savoir pourquoi...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)




----------



## apenspel (17 Avril 2006)

C'est un fait que la maman, ç'aurait été sa fête.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La maîtresse d'école pensa que les enfants apprendraient à cultiver une plante qu'ils offriraient à leur maman pour la fête des mères. Elle donna donc à chaque élève un pot à fleur en porcelaine en forme de clown et une graine de cactus, une plante qui comme chacun le sait ne nécessite pas beaucoup d'attention.
> Hélas, au dernier moment, le directeur de l'école n'a pas autorisé les enfants à donner le cadeau préparé à leur maman.
> Si vous voulez savoir pourquoi...



Je plains les clowns femelles !


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)

Quel est le résultat du croisement entre un lapin et un éléphant? 
.
.
.
Un lapin mort avec un trou du cul d'au moins 20 cm de diamètre

 
----------------------------------------------------

C'est trois fous, un Anglais, un Français et un Belge, qui se sont évadés de l'asile et qui se retrouvent dans le désert ...

L'Anglais sort un cake et dis aux autres : 
- Tenez, si jamais on n'a faim nous pourrons manger du cake
Le Français sort une bouteille de Beaujolais et dis : 
- Tenez, si jamais on a soif, on pourra boire du beaujolais
Le Belge sort alors une portière de voiture et dis : 
- Allez une fois, si on a chaud et ben on pourra ouvrir la vitre !!

 

--------------------------------------------------------

C'est une femme qui se rend chez son docteur ... elle se plaint d'avoir des poils sur la poitrine
Le médecin lui demande: 
- Montrez-moi donc ça ..
La femme obtempère et déboutonne son corsage
- Houlà! ... ah oui effectivement ... y en a pas mal .... et çà descend jusqu'où? 
- Hé bien jusqu'aux couiilles, docteur...


:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Avril 2006)

Mais quand s'arretera t-il...!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Une femme rentre tôt chez elle et trouve son mari dans leur chambre en train De faire l'amour avec une jeune Femme belle et sexy. 
- Espèce de porc ! Comment peux-tu me faire ça à moi, ton épouse fidèle, 
La mère de tes enfants ! Je quitte Cette maison, je demande le divorce ! 
- Attends, attends une minute ! Avant de partir, laisse-moi au moins te Raconter ce qui s'est passé. 
- OK, mais c'est la dernière chose que j'entendrai de toi. 
Le mari commence alors à raconter son histoire.. 
- Je rentrais à la maison en voiture et cette jeune femme faisait du stop. Je la vis si désemparée que je m'arrêtais et la fis monter. Elle était jolie Mais sale et en guenilles. 
Elle m'expliqua qu'elle n'avait pas mangé Depuis 3 jours... Très ému, je l'amenai à la maison et réchauffai les raviolis que j'avais préparés pour toi la veille au soir et que tu n'avais pas voulu manger parce Que tu as peur de grossir ; la pauvre petite les a pratiquement Dévorés. Comme elle était très sale, je lui ai proposé de prendre une douche...Pendant qu'elle se douchait j'ai pris ses vêtements pleins de trous, je les Ai jetés et je lui ai donné un jean que tu avais depuis quelques années et Que tu n e peux plus porter parce qu'il est trop juste. Je lui ai également donné le chemisier que je t'ai offert à l'occasion de ton Anniversaire et que tu ne portes pas parce que je n'ai pas bon goût. Je lui Ai donné le pull que ma soeur t'a offert à Noël et que tu ne porteras pas Juste pour embêter ma soeur. Je lui ai également donné les bottes que tu as 
achetées dans une boutique de luxe et que tu n'as plus jamais portées après Avoir vu ta collègue porter les mêmes. 
La jeune femme m'était très reconnaissante et je la raccompagnais à la Porte. 
... L'histoire aurait dû s'arreter là... Mais elle se retourna alors vers 
Moi les yeux plein de larmes et me demanda : 
-	Vous n'avez rien d'autre que votre femme n'utilise pas ?


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand s'arretera t-il...!!!!



Je crois qu'il est definitivement drogué en fait...


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est definitivement drogué en fait...



Erreur  c'est du vécu.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Erreur c'est du vécu.


 
"Quel est le résultat du croisement entre un lapin et un éléphant?"............

 :hein:


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Quel est le résultat du croisement entre un lapin et un éléphant?"............
> 
> :hein:



C'est lui l'éléphant....il a la trompe par devant.


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)

"La chose de se juger"

# mode prof de droit civil : on #

"La choffe dse chffe chffuchffer"

# mode prof de droit civil : off #


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/4246/question1kl.png

 

..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

existentiels les neufs en choco ah oui alors


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Je t'écris quelques mots pour que tu saches que je t'écris. 
Donc, si tu reçois cette lettre, cela voudra dire qu'elle est bien arrivée. 
Sinon, préviens-moi, que je te l'envoie une seconde fois. 
Je t'écris lentement, car je sais que tu ne lis pas rapidement. 
Dernièrement, ton père a lu une enquête disant que la plupart des accidents se produisent à 
quelques kilomètres de la maison, c'est pour cela que nous avons décidé de déménager un peu plus loin. 
La maison est splendide, il y a une machine à laver, mais j'ignore si elle est en service. Hier, j'y ai mis le 
linge, tiré sur la chaînette, et tout a disparu ! Je cherche le mode d'emploi. 
Le temps n'est pas trop désagréable ici, la semaine dernière il n'a plu que deux fois : la première pendant 
3 jours, la seconde 4 jours. 
Au sujet du manteau que tu désirais, ton oncle Pierre a dit que si je te l'expédiais avec les boutons, qui sont 
lourds, cela coûterait très cher, alors je les ai arrachés et te les ai mis dans une des poches. 
Ton père a trouvé du travail, il a sous lui environ 500 personnes. Il fauche les herbes du cimetière. 
Ta soeur Catherine, qui vient de se marier, attend un heureux évènement, nous en ignorons le sexe, c'est pourquoi 
je ne peux te dire si tu seras oncle ou tante. Si c'est une fille, elle a l'intention de l'appeler comme moi. Cela 
fait tout drôle d'appeler sa fille «Maman » ! 
Ton frère Jean a eu un gros problème. Il a refermé sa voiture avec les clés à l'intérieur. Il a du retourner à la maison 
à pied pour récupérer le second jeu de clés, et revenir nous sortir du véhicule. 
Si tu as l'occasion de rencontrer ta cousine Monique, donne-lui le bonjour de ma part. Si tu ne la vois pas, ne lui 
dis rien. 

Ta mère 

PS : je voulais te mettre un peu d'argent dans l'enveloppe, mais je l'ai déjà collée.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Déjà mangé.... mais toujours très drôle..!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

oups! désolée:rose: difficile de remonter 172 pages et qq 3000 posts


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Quand on veut on peut.......................................................


----------



## Dory (18 Avril 2006)

Une fille et son copain vont dans un bar. Quand c'est au tour de la fille de commander une tournée, elle dit à son mec qu'elle a pris la veille un tout nouveau drink merveilleux et qu'il doit l'essayer. Elle commande pour elle-même sa bière habituelle et pour son copain deux verres, le premier contenant une mesure de crème de BAILEY'S et le second une mesure de jus de citron. 

Elle lui donne les instructions suivantes : 
- OK. Tu dois boire le BAILEY'S et le garder dans ta bouche. Puis après tu bois le jus de citron et tu essaies de garder le tout le plus longtemps possible dans ta bouche. Le mec est sceptique, mais comme elle est très enthousiaste, il décide d' essayer. 

Premièrement le BAILEY'S : une agréable impression de chaleur, de douceur, texture crémeuse et une bonne impression en bouche. Ensuite le jus de citron : 
Instant T 0.1 seconde : la crème de BAILEY caille. 
Instant T 0.3 seconde : la figure du garçon tourne de la couleur du jus de citron. 
Instant T 0.6 seconde : le garçon hesite entre vomir ou avaler la solution. Il décide d'avaler. 
Instant T 1.5 seconde : Elle lui dit doucement à l'oreille Ca s'appelle : LA REVANCHE DE LA P**E...

Désolée...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

excellente Dory!  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

Sortez avec des diabétiques, c'est comme du lait concentré sucré nestlé


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Avril 2006)

C'est un jeune couple qui vient d'avoir son premier enfant ...
Le père en est tres fier malgré un petite malformation: le gosse n'a pas d'oreilles

Un pote du mari se pointe et lui dit :
- il est beau ton gamin ... dommage qu'il n'a pas d'oreilles
le pere: 
- ben non mais tant pis on l'aime quand même

Un second arrive, même scenario et cela toute la journée
Le soir le père en a marre et dit a sa femme :
- le prochain qui me dit qu'il n'a pas d'oreilles, je le passe par la fenêtre

Puis son meilleur pote arrive, alors le mari dit :
- tant pis pour lui ... s'il m'en parle il passe par la fenètre
Le mec regarde le gamin et dit:
- quel magnifique bébé tu as!
Le père regarde sa femme et lance:
- tu vois ce que c'est un vrai pote! 
Le gars s'approche d'encore plus prêt et demande:
- t'es sûr qu'il y voit bien?
Le père :
- Euh .. oui pourquoi?
le pote: 
- ben parce que s'il lui faut des lunettes tu vas etre drôlement emmerdé


 


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Une dame de couleur se rend chez son gynécologue ....
Elle se déshabille et il commence à l'examiner

Il reste pensif et déclare: 
- Hou ce n'est pas beau... ce n'est vraiment pas beau. C'est même franchement laid !
Et de rajouter: 
- Vous permettez que j'appelle mon épouse?
La dame de couleur, interloquée, accepte. 
- Chérie, chérie, viens voir...

L'épouse arrive. 
- Tu vois, ce que je te disais
L'épouse de rétorquer: 
- Nom d'un chien, tu as raison, c'est vraiment pas beau à voir ... Zut alors, qu'allons-nous faire maintenant? .... appelle le gamin
- Tu as raison, je l'appelle .... Kevin, tu as une minute?
Kevin entre .... son père et sa mère lui demandent de regarder ... la dame de couleur commence à s'impatienter

Kevin: 
- Notez bien que moi, je ne trouve pas ça si mal...
La dame auscultée explose: 
- Mais nom d'un chien, va-t-on enfin se décider à me dire ce qui se passe?
Le gynécologue répond: 
- Ne vous inquiétez pas, madame ... Le problème est que cela fait des semaines que nous discutons, ma femme, mon fils et moi ..  nous n'arrivons pas à nous décider ... nais franchement, je ne pense pas que nous allons prendre la Twingo noire intérieur rose.


:love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2006)

Un jeune curé, très angoissé et après avoir été incapable de prononcer un seul mot le jour de son premier sermon, demande conseil à l'Archevêque pour être à la hauteur dimanche prochain. 

Ce dernier lui conseille de se verser quelques gouttes de vodka dans un grand verre d'eau pour être plus détendu. 

Le dimanche suivant, le jeune prêtre se sentit si bien qu'il aurait pu parler n'importe où de n'importe quoi. 

De retour à la sacristie, il trouve une lettre laissée par l'Archevêque, ainsi rédigée : 

Mon fils, 

La prochaine fois, mettez quelques gouttes de vodka dans un grand verre d'eau et non quelques gouttes d'eau dans la vodka. Ensuite, je vous fais part de quelques observations afin que ce que j'ai vu aujourd'hui ne se reproduise pas. 

1 - Il n'est nul besoin de mettre une rondelle de citron sur le bord du calice. 

2 - Évitez de vous appuyer sur la statue de la Sainte Vierge et surtout, évitez de la serrer dans vos bras et de l'embrasser. 

3 - Il y a 10 commandements et non 12. 

4 - Les apôtres étaient 12 et pas 7 et aucun n'était nain. 

5 - Nous ne parlons pas de Jésus Christ et ses apôtres comme de "J.C & co". 

6 - Nous ne nous référons pas à Judas comme "à ce fils de pute". 

7 - Vous ne devez pas parler du Pape en disant "le Parrain". 

8 - Ben Laden n'a rien à voir avec la mort de Jésus. 

9 - L'eau bénite est faite pour bénir et non pour se rafraîchir la nuque. 

10 - Ne célébrez jamais la messe assis sur les marches de l'autel. 

11 - Les hosties ne sont pas des gâteaux apéritifs à consommer avec le vin de messe. 

12 - Les pêcheurs iront en enfer et non "se faire enc..." 

13 - L'initiative d'appeler les fidèles à danser était bonne, mais pas celle de faire la chenille dans toute l'église. 

14 - L'homme assis près de l'autel auquel vous vous êtes référé comme "le ****" et "le travelo en jupe", c'était moi. 

Sincèrement, L'ARCHEVÊQUE. 

P.S. : Jésus n'a pas été fusillé 

-----

Jean Lasalle a arrêté sa grêve de la faim; 


Lasalle a mangé
Désolé :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Avril 2006)

va donc retro sainte vinace


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2006)

Celle ci, je l'adore : 
Un homme cherche à apprendre l'anglais absolument. 
Il cherche dans les annonces des journaux: 
- 1000 euros => stage exceptionnel 1 mois 
- 1500 euros => stage de ouf 2 mois 
"Tout ça est tros cher pour moi" pense-t-il... 
La semaine suivante, il tombe sur une annonce: 
- 10 euros => stage perfect 1 semaine 
"Parfait !" s'écrie-t-il... 
Il se rend au domicile du professeur et sonne: 
( ... ) 
"Bonjour, c'est bien ici le stage perfect pour apprendre l'anglais ?" 
( ... ) 
"If If... Between..."


----------



## yoffy (18 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ... Jean Lasalle a arrêté sa grêve contre la faim;
> 
> 
> Lasalle a mangé
> Désolé :rose:


Voilà ! ça , c'est tout chaud , tout frais , ce n'est pas du deja bu , une resucée , on couvre l'actualité , on saisi au vol le bon jeu de mot , on est sur l'événement .....


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Avril 2006)

Jean Lasalle a arrêté sa grêve contre la faim;


Lasalle a mangé
Désolé 


			
				yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ! ça , c'est tout chaud , tout frais , ce n'est pas du deja bu , une resucée , on couvre l'actualité , on saisi au vol le bon jeu de mot , on est sur l'événement .....



Ce n'était pas une grève CONTRE la faim


----------



## yoffy (18 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> ...Ce n'était pas une grève CONTRE la faim


Mais tu as raison en plus !!!!!! je n'avais pas remarqué ! .... (elle est encore plus bonne) 

( Sans vouloir faire de politique,à cause de La Charte,une grève contre la faim dans le monde aurait eu plus d'allure )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Sur l'autoroute...., un contrôle radar enregistre une Ferrari à 19 Km/h. 
--> OUI OUI seulement 19 Km/h 
Le policier, qui vient d'effectuer le constat, rattrape donc, en trottinant, le véhicule et tape à la vitre pour demander des explications. 
Au volant, une blonde lui répond en souriant : 
"Je respecte les limites de vitesse indiquées sur les panneaux. 
Il y a inscrit "A 19", alors je roule a 19..." 
Le policier répond, en souriant : «Mais non, A19, c'est le numéro de l'autoroute ; ce n'est pas la limite de vitesse ! " 
Et, regardant la passagère, il rajoute : « Et vous devriez vous dépêcher, car votre amie à l'air d'être malade. Elle est toute blanche..." 
Et la blonde : « Je crois que c'est parce qu'on vient de quitter l'A313.»


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci, je l'adore :
> Un homme cherche à apprendre l'anglais absolument.
> Il cherche dans les annonces des journaux:
> - 1000 euros => stage exceptionnel 1 mois
> ...


:mouais: .... ..... .......................................


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Une ch'tite pièce de 20 cts arrive au paradis, tout le monde l'applaudit, standing ovation, bref un réel succès. Quelques temps plus tard, arrive au paradis un billet de 50 euros... aucun applaudissement, on le regarde arriver... sans plus... Il va voir St Pierre et lui demande pourquoi lui billet de 50 n'a aucun applaudissement alors qu'il avait été au courant de l'accueil réservé à la pièce de 20 cts.

St Pierre lui dit, ce n'est qu'un juste retour des choses, la ch'tite pièce de 20, on la voit tous les dimanches à la quête..... alors que toi.... jamais !


----------



## jeep2nine (19 Avril 2006)

Ça se passe dans un bled paumé du centre Bretagne, à l'occasion d'un festival rock.
Un groupe de punks rentre dans un bar pour écluser quelques demis.
Y'en a un qui a une magnifique crête rouge vif...
Il est là, au bar, à vider ses demis. Derrière lui, à une table, y'a un petit vieux qui le regarde avec tendresse. Le punk se tourne vers lui et le petit vieux se met à chialer. Le képon hausse les épaules et se remet à picoler... il se retourne encore et, rebelote, le petit vieux verse quelques larmes... Au bout de quelques binouzes, le punk avec sa magnifique crête rouge se décide à demander au vieux ce qui le fait chialer comme ça.
Le p'tit vieux lui répond : "Y'a vingt ans de ça, j'ai niqué une poule.... Et je crois bien que t'es mon fils !"


----------



## yoffy (19 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: .... ..... .......................................


Ah , bon ?! ...... il me semblait bien que ...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ça se passe dans un bled paumé du centre Bretagne, à l'occasion d'un festival rock.
> Un groupe de punks rentre dans un bar pour écluser quelques demis.
> Y'en a un qui a une magnifique crête rouge vif...
> Il est là, au bar, à vider ses demis. Derrière lui, à une table, y'a un petit vieux qui le regarde avec tendresse. Le punk se tourne vers lui et le petit vieux se met à chialer. Le képon hausse les épaules et se remet à picoler... il se retourne encore et, rebelote, le petit vieux verse quelques larmes... Au bout de quelques binouzes, le punk avec sa magnifique crête rouge se décide à demander au vieux ce qui le fait chialer comme ça.
> Le p'tit vieux lui répond : "Y'a vingt ans de ça, j'ai niqué une poule.... Et je crois bien que t'es mon fils !"



Si tu crois que tu peux me traiter de p'tit vieux impunément, tu te trompes


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que tu peux me traiter de p'tit vieux impunément, tu te trompes




Fais attention à ton coeur...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Oulah ! 
De nos jours, avec la grippe aviaire qui rode alentours, je ne m'y risquerai plus sans préservatif


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une fille et son copain vont dans un bar. Quand c'est au tour de la fille de commander une tournée, elle dit à son mec qu'elle a pris la veille un tout nouveau drink merveilleux et qu'il doit l'essayer. Elle commande pour elle-même sa bière habituelle et pour son copain deux verres, le premier contenant une mesure de crème de BAILEY'S et le second une mesure de jus de citron.
> 
> Elle lui donne les instructions suivantes :
> - OK. Tu dois boire le BAILEY'S et le garder dans ta bouche. Puis après tu bois le jus de citron et tu essaies de garder le tout le plus longtemps possible dans ta bouche. Le mec est sceptique, mais comme elle est très enthousiaste, il décide d' essayer.
> ...



Qu'est-ce que c'est classe... Heureusement que c'est raconte par une fille.


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

Et une fois de plus : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Et une fois de plus : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à HmJ.


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est classe... Heureusement que c'est raconte par une fille.



Ce genre de blagues est réservé exclusivement aux hommes?
C'est ça qui dérange?....
Sachez cher monsieur qu'on peut être classe et rire de tout même d'une blague graveleuse à moins d'être ennuque...


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Elle lui dit doucement à l'oreille Ca s'appelle : LA REVANCHE DE LA P**E...



Je n'ai pas compris ? 

Cela se passe à SaintClaudePerse ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas compris ?
> 
> Cela se passe à *SaintClaude*Perse ?




Ben si, tu vois que t'as compris !


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est classe... Heureusement que c'est raconte par une fille.





C'est l'inversion des rôles qui te défrise ? 
Les blagues à propos des relations génito-buccales sont rarement d'une grande classe, t'en offusques-tu lorsqu'elles sont racontées par un mâle ? 

Si c'est le cas, tu as un gros travail de recherche et de citation à faire, bon courage, camarade !


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, tu vois que t'as compris !



Je vous ai compris !     



> Je sais ce qui s&#8217;est passé ici. Je vois ce que vous avez voulu faire. Je vois que la route que vous avez ouverte en Algérie, c&#8217;est celle de la rénovation et de la fraternité.
> 
> Je dis la rénovation à tous égards. Mais très justement vous avez voulu que celle-ci commence par le commencement, c&#8217;est à dire par nos institutions, et c&#8217;est pourquoi me voilà. Et je dis la fraternité parce que vous offrez ce spectacle magnifique d&#8217;hommes qui, d&#8217;un bout à l&#8217;autre, quelles que soient leurs communautés, communient dans la même ardeur et se tiennent par la main.


----------



## bens (19 Avril 2006)

Un patient gravement malade est à l'hôpital. La famille est réunie dans la salle d'attente. Un médecin entre, fatigué et dit désolé : 
- " Je vous apporte de mauvaises nouvelles. L'unique chance de survie est une greffe de cerveau. C'est une opération expérimentale, très risquée et dont les frais seront totalement à votre charge. " 
La famille reste abasourdie. Un des membres demande : 
- " Combien coûte un cerveau ? " 
- " Ca dépend, répond le médecin, 5000 Euros pour un cerveau d'homme, 200 Euros un cerveau de femme " 
Alors un long moment de silence s'installe. Les hommes de la famille se retiennent de rire et évitent de regarder les femmes. Un curieux ose quand même poser la question : 
- " Docteur, pourquoi une telle différence de prix ? " 
Le docteur sourit face à une telle question, puis répond : 
- " Les cerveaux de femme coûtent moins chers, car ce sont les seuls à avoir été utilisés "

  

:rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

Ca commençait bien...


----------



## lalsaco (19 Avril 2006)

On va essayer d'élever le débat 


Un jeune novice arrive au monastère.
La tâche qui lui est assignée est d'aider les autres moines à recopier les anciens canons et règles de l'église. Il remarque que ces moines effectuent leur travail à partir de copies et non des manuscrits originaux.

Il va voir le père abbé, lui faisant remarquer que si quelqu'un a fait une petite erreur dans la première copie, elle va se propager dans toutes les copies ultérieures.
Le père abbé lui répond :
"- Cela fait des siècles que nous procédons ainsi, que nous copions à partir de la copie précédente, mais ta remarque est bonne, mon fils."

Le lendemain matin, le père abbé descend dans les profondeurs du sous-sol du monastère, dans une cave voûtée où sont précieusement conservés les manuscrits et parchemins originaux.
Cela fait des siècles que personne n'y a mis les pieds et que les scellés des coffres sont intacts. Il y passe la journée toute entière, puis la soirée, puis la nuit, sans donner signe de vie. Les heures passent et l'inquiétude grandit. A tel point que le jeune novice se décide à aller voir ce qui se passe.

Il descend et trouve le père abbé complètement hagard, les vêtements déchirés, le front ensanglanté, se cognant sans relâche la tête contre le mur de pierres vénérables.
Le jeune moine se précipite et demande :
" - Père abbé, que se passe-t-il donc ? "
" - AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH ! Mais quels cons ! Quels cons !!!!!!!!!!!!
C'était voeux "de charité..." pas " de chasteté " ! ! ! ! ! !"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ca commençait bien...




.... oui mais avec Lalsaco ça se poursuit fort bien ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de blagues est réservé exclusivement aux hommes?
> C'est ça qui dérange?....
> Sachez cher monsieur qu'on peut être classe et rire de tout même d'une blague graveleuse à moins d'être ennuque...




:love: :love: :love:    
Une filleule de compet', vous dis-je...


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Avril 2006)

Sur la façade d"un médecin de quartier est aposé un grand écriteau:
"si je te soigne tu me paies 500 frs, si j'y arrive pas c'est moi qui te les refiles"

Voila qu'arrive Marcel ayant la réputation d'être particulirement rusé:
il entre et dit:
- docteur, j'ai un problème, je n'arrive plus a reconnaître le goût des choses que je mange
le docteur appelle l'infirmiere et lui dit:
- amenez-moi la caisse 19
elle la lui ramène et le docteur invite Marcel à goûter son contenu ... aussitôt il la repousse en s'écriant:
- mais docteur c'est de la merde!
le docteur lui répond en riant:
- vous voyez que vous avez du goût ... ce sera 500fr
Démasqué et énervé Marcel le paie et revient après 1 semaine bien décidé à récupéré sa mise :
- docteur j'ai un problème, je suis amnésique
le doc appelle l'infirmiere et lui dit:
- la caisse 19 svp
Marcel réplique:
- ah non pas la caisse 19!
Le doc: 
- vous voyez que vous avez de la mémoire! ... vous me devez 500 frs
Marcel le paie avec remords et revient après un mois plus décidé que jamais:
- docteur je ne peux plus bander
Le doc:
- la caisse 19!
Marcel avec un grand sourire:
- la caisse 19? ... parfait ... cette fois à mon tour de vous baiser!
Le doc:
- vous voyez que vous savez bander!

 

---------------------------------------------------------------------


Quelle différence y a-t-il entre un homme qui va faire l'amour et un homme qui a fait l'amour?
- Un homme qui va faire l'amour a le sang qui bout
- un homme qui a fait l'amour a le bout qui sent


 


---------------------------------------------------------------------


C'est Aziz qui est dans la rue ...  tout à coup il croise une jolie blonde ... il la pousse sous un porche et lui dit:
- Aziz va te faire l'amour .... alors tu veux le faire avec ou sans Vasline?
La fille appeurée et coincée lui répond:
- Bon, ben puisque j'ai pas le choix, j'aimerais autant avec 
Et Aziz se retourne et lance:
- Eh Vasline ramène ta gueule!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tu connais la différence entre 2 minutes de sodomie et un cheval qui court au galop? 
.
.
non ??
.
.
réponse : t'as 2 minutes?


 


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux copains sont complètement bourrés ....
L'un dit à l'autre:
- Je parie que ma femme est plus laide que la tienne. 
- Ah ça, c'est pas possible.
Ils décident de comparer de visu et ils se rendent chez le premier:
- t'avais raison, elle est horrible mais c'est rien à coté de la mienne 
- Ah ça je le crois pas.
Ils se rendent alors chez le deuxième qui lance en entrant:
- Chérie, viens un peu.
Elle:
- Je dois mettre mon sac?
Lui:
- Nan, c'est juste pour te montrer, pas pour te baiser.


:love: :love:


----------



## John_Doe (19 Avril 2006)

Bon, pour mon intronisation sur les forum de MacG et accessoirement le Bar, en voici une nouvelle (en espérant qu&#8217;elle n&#8217;a pas été déjà posté).

 Superman est en manque, et se dit que draguer, ce prendre des vestes, etc, c'est très chiant... il décide donc d'utiliser sa super rapidité pour tirer un coup vite fait sans que l'heureuse élue n&#8217;en sache rien. Il aperçoit alors Super Jamie, nue, couchée sur le dos, sur le toit d'un immeuble.
il saisit l'occasion, et svim boum boum en un éclair il accomplit son forfait...

Super Jamie : "Mais c'était quoi ça ???"
L'homme invisible : "Je sais pas mais j'ai rudement mal au cul!"


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Avril 2006)

John_DoeBon a dit:


> L'homme invisible : "Je sais pas mais j'ai rudement mal au cul!"


Toujours aussi bonne à réentendre ...


----------



## John_Doe (19 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi bonne à réentendre ...



Je viens de me foute la honte là. :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

C'est un métier


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est un métier


Pire .... un sacerdoce! ...  

Allez une dernière à la santé de John_doe

Lu dans La Voix du Nord:
Un petit garçon de 13 ans a ingéré plusieurs comprimés de Viagra de son père.
Il a été emmené d'urgence à l'hôpital ... il souffre de graves brûlures au troisième degré sur les mains.

 :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Lu dans La Voix du Nord:
> Un petit garçon de 13 ans a ingéré plusieurs comprimés de Viagra de son père.
> ...



Et oui faut la technique.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Et le tech-nique... Ca sert d'os !

OK, je ne le referai plus, promis


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et oui faut la technique.


Eh oui .. arriver à ne se brûler au 3eme degré qu'aux mains il faut le faire!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Très gravement brûlée, elle s'est éteinte pendant son transport à 
>> l'hôpital. 
>> (Dauphiné Actualité) 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Des trous dans sa culotte laissaient entrevoir une famille pauvre. 
>> (Le Parisien). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> La conférence sur la constipation sera suivie d'un pot amical. 
>> (Ouest-France). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Il abusait de la puissance de son sexe pour frapper son ex-épouse. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Ses hémorroïdes l'empêchait de fermer l'oeil. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Il y aura un appareil de réanimation dernier cri. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>> En raison de la chaleur, les musiciens ne porteront que la casquette de 
>> l'uniforme. 
>> (Ouest France). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> L'individu n'était pas à prendre avec du pain sec. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Ses dernières paroles furent un silence farouche. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> L'église étant en travaux, ses obsèques ont été célébrées à la salle des 
>> fêtes. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>> Tous portaient une crêpe à la boutonnière. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>> Ayant débuté comme simple fossoyeur, il a, depuis, fait son trou. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Détail navrant, cette personne avait déjà été victime l'an dernier d'un 
>> accident mortel. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Quand vous doublez un cycliste, laissez lui toujours la place de tomber.. 
>> (Le Républicain Lorrain) 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Les mosquées sont très nombreuses car les musulmans sont très chrétiens. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Il remue la queue en cadence comme un soldat à la parade. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Tombola de la Société Bayonnaise des Amis des Oiseaux : le numéro 5963 
>> gagne un fusil de chasse. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> A aucun moment le Christ n'a baissé les bras. 
>> (Le Paroissien de Lamballe). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Le syndicat des inséminateurs fait appel à la vigueur de ses membres. 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Les kinés se sont massés contre les grilles de la préfecture. 
>> (Presse Océan). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Visiblement, la victime a été étranglée à coups de couteau. 
>> (Journal du Dimanche). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> A Montaigu, la fête du 1er mai aura lieu le 1er mai. 
>> (Le Rouge Choletais). 
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> Journée du sang : s'inscrire à la boucherie. 
>> (Presse Océan).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

La scène se passe dans un bar. Deux amis discutent. 
- Tu sais pas quoi, je viens de m'acheter la dernière Peugeot toute électrique. 
- Ah, c'est bien ça, c'est économique, ça pollue pas, c'est bien ! 
- Nan nan, je m'en fous ça, je l'ai achetée parce que ça fait pas de bruit. 
Comme ça quand je rentre à 4 heures du mat, ben ça ne fait pas de bruit. 
Puis j'ai acheté un portail électrique télécommandé, monté sur vérins hydrauliques, comme ça, quand j'arrive, j'appuie sur un bouton et ça ouvre le portail sans faire de bruit. 
Puis j'ai acheté aussi un revêtement spécial pour mon goudron, quand je roule dessus, ça fait pas UN bruit dis donc, dans la maison, t'entends rien, mais alors RIEN du tout. 
J'ai aussi molletonné la niche de mon chien, comme ça quand je rentre, il m'entend pas, il aboie pas et pis même s'il aboyait, ça s'entendrait pas dans la maison. 
J'ai monté ma porte de garage aussi sur vérin hydraulique et j'ai mis dans mon garage le même revêtement que dans mon parking. 
Dans la maison, je te jure, tu n'entends pas un chouïa de bruit. 
J'ai remplacé mes escaliers en bois par des escaliers en pierre avec de la moquette dessus, quand tu marches là-dessus, ça fait pas un poil de bruit, t'entends rien. 
J'ai viré les portes aussi, pour ne pas avoir à les ouvrir. J'ai acheté aussi le dernier matelas Epéda multi spires, quand tu t'assoies dessus, déjà ça fait pas un bruit et la personne qu'est allongée à coté, elle bouge pas d'un millimètre. 
Et ben malgré tous ces investissements, quand je rentre à 4 heures du mat, ça réveille ma femme et j'ai droit à la scène : 
"T'étais où ? T'as encore pris une cuite avec tes débiles de copains, et gnagnagna et gnagnagna !!!" 
- Ah ben mon pov'vieux, moi si tu savais, quand je rentre à 4 heures du mat' avec le Range Rover 2,5 litres diesel, je mets un petit coup sec dans mon portail en métal pour l'ouvrir, ça fait un boucan du tonnerre. 
Puis je rentre dans ma cour, je me fais deux ou trois freins à mains pour la forme. 
Le chien il braille comme pas permis. Je rentre dans mon garage, pareil, en mettant un petit coup sec avec la bagnole, je sors en chantant à tue-tête. 
Je monte 4 à 4 les escaliers en bois qui grincent, je claque toutes les portes, je vais dans le frigo, je me bâfre en faisant un boucan fou, je vais dans ma piaule où y'a ma femme qui dort, je me vautre sur le matelas à eau les bras en croix en gueulant : 
"****** ! APRES UNE BONNE CUITE COMME CA, JE ME FERAIS BIEN S...R MOI !!!" 
Ben j'te jure que ma femme, elle se réveille pas.
 :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Dans la même veine que l'avant dernier de Toumaï :

- Cette pauvre femme qui nourrit ses enfants au sein n'arrive pas à joindre les deux bouts.

- Cet homme à bien du mérite, car il n'a que quelques vieilles ferrailles pour nourrir sa famille

- La jeune femme à cru que la vitre était baissée, elle à constaté que non en y plantant la tête dedans.

- L'accident à eu lieu alors que le virage était masqué par un camion citerne invisible !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

celle-ci pourrait se trouver aussi dans le fil des noms de villes rigolotes 
Les seins 

Moi ce que jaime chez les femmes cest les seins 
Tout petit déjà, dailleurs mes parents mont appelé Robert... 
Mes parents adorent Robert Hossein 
Mon père : Georges était un gros bonnet de la lingerie 
Un militant, mon père, tout le monde disait cest un rouge Georges ! 
Ma mère était fière de lui, elle raconte souvent en bombant la poitrine 
 Cest Georges qui a créé le premier comité de soutien de médecins en lutte  
Pour ça il a fait des quêtes, les gens donnaient de bon cur :  voilà mes sous, tiens Georges  
Alors comprenez, jai été élevé dans lamour du sein..... 
Jadorais ma sur naînée, et puis il y avait les vacances, avec ma cousine Paulette 
Cest vrai que le meilleur moment pour voir des seins cest les vacances 
On est tenté, d'ailleurs, ces tétés, cet été ... Enfin au mois daoût sur les plages, 
les filles laissent tomber le soutien gorge ... Avec ce quil y a dedans dailleurs. 
Du coup pour en voir plus, jai fait le tour de poitrine de la France 
Je me suis dirigé vers les côtes, cest quand même près des côtes quon trouve les seins, non ? 
Je suis passé par le Cotentin car dans le Cotentin quen ten contente un on contente lautre 
Je suis descendu à Deauville, cn'était pas le bon côté, 
Alors jai poussé jusquà Trouville, cétait trop bas 
Je suis repassé par le Cotentin car dans le Cotentin quen ten contentes, tu contentes lautre
À falaise, jai vu tomber une poitrine, cétait vertigineux 
Je suis allé à lîle de Saint, puis à lîle Dieu, vaux mieux sadresser à lîle Dieu pour voir des seins 
Ça ma mené en Bretagne, la Bretagne a de beaux seins, mais faut pas jouer avec 
Jai rencontré une bretonne, gentille, alors moi, vous savez blagueur, je lui fais : 
 Alors tu les montres tes seins ? Tu le Fécamp tu le fais quand ?  
Mais la bretonne est sauvage, elle naime pas quon la Vannes  
Elle ma Dinan et va donc avec ton air de Brest, de quoi je mamelle ? 
Je suis allé à Saint-Malot. 
Jai rencontré une femme à Saint-Malot qui avait mal aux seins 
Elle avait mal aux seins à Saint-Malot ! 
Remarquez son mari était de Morlaix, ça explique tout ! 
Saint Palais, cest joli aussi. 
Pour changer, je suis descendu dans le midi, vers midi cinq, pour voir d'autres seins 
Aux Saintes Marie de mammaire, cétait une vraie fête de voir tous ces seins 
Cétait Noël.......,Maman 
Le cadeau cétait une jeune fille de toute beauté, elle avait une poitrine magnifique 
je lui ai dit  laissez- moi embrasser vos seins  
Elle a accepté, je me suis jeté à ses genoux pour embrasser ses seins 
À Saint-Claude, jai fréquenté des filles qui avaient des tétons comme des bouts de cigarettes, cest là que j'ai fumé mes premières poitrines. 
Je suis allé à saint trop de péze, là jai vu une fille qui avait des seins à fric 
Cest pour ça quelle les avait ronds, Saint Afrique cest dans lAveyron, je dis ça pour les nuls en géo, mais vous aviez compris... comme Saint Giron, vous connaissez, je suppose. 
Je suis allé téter jusquà à lîle du levant, 
Là, jai vu des filles totalement nues, on voyait tout, même les cheveux. 
À lîle du levant, on sen sort grandi ! 
Alors je me suis intéressé à autre chose, cest vrai, on se lasse de tout alors 
Jai visité la Grande Motte, la Grande Motte je lai connue, cétait un tout petit trou, 
Ça sest developé, incroyable ! 
Jai vu Toulon ! Toulon... BandolBandolle Grau-du-Roi, impressionnant le Grau-du-Roi. 
Alors faites comme moi, visitez ces trésors du monde mais seulement il y a un endroit où il ne faut pas sendormir, vraiment, cest à Castre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Tu devrais présenter ça au concours "les pines" !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais présenter ça au concours "les pines" !



j'en parlerais d'abord à mamère


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> La scène se passe dans un bar. Deux amis discutent.
> 
> "****** ! APRES UNE BONNE CUITE COMME CA, JE ME FERAIS BIEN S...R MOI !!!"
> Ben j'te jure que ma femme, elle se réveille pas.
> :rose:


Elle est extrordinaire ... j'adore!


----------



## wolverine (20 Avril 2006)

c'est 2 freres qui vont voir un medecin car ils ont un probleme avec leur sexe !

bonjour docteur ! voila je vous explique nous avons un soucis avec notre sexe en effet moi j'ai un tout petit sexe quasi rien , et mon frere lui est monté comme un cheval ! alors ont voulaient savoir si vous aviez un remede  pour que mon petit sexe soit plus grand et que l'enorme sexe de mon frere soit plus petit !

ecoutez ca tombe bien j'ai justement un produit a tester pour resoudre votre probleme ! 
donc pour vous qui avez un petit sexe prenez ca et pour vous qui avez un enorme sexe prenez ca ! revenez me voir dans un mois et on feras le bilan ! 

oh merci docteur vraiment c'est magnifique on y croyait plus merci !

un mois plus tard.....
bonjour docteur vous vous souvenez de moi ? je suis un des 2 freres qui avait un soucis avec son sexe !

ah oui je me souviens , alors efficace ou pas mon remede ?

ben non docteur c'est la catastrophe !

comment ca ???

ben voila moi j'avais un petit sexe quasi rien et avec votre traitement je n'ai plus rien du tout c'est horrible !!!!

oh mon dieu j'ai du inverser les remedes !!!  mais votre frere alors ??

ben attendez il arrive , il est en train de manoeuvrer dans les couloirs ....


----------



## wolverine (20 Avril 2006)

c'est un mec qui rentre tard de son boulot , il passe par une ruelle sombre et quand soudain , dracula apparait se jette sur lui et s'apprete a le mordre ! 

non pitié s'ecrit le gars ne me tuer pas !!

tu ne veux pas que je te morde ok alors en echanche je te sodomise !!

le gars d'abord etonné accepte preferant ca que mourir 
donc dracula commence a le sodomiser , s'active un peu plus , et puis as un moment il arrete et dit:

dis moi tu pourrais gemir un peu , prendre ton pied  quoi ,
t'est pas trop exitant a rien dire !!

je n'aime pas ca je ne suis pas homo !!!

et alors tu crois que je suis dracula moi ??


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Avril 2006)

Voyages de noces

Une mère avait 3 filles, vierges toutes les trois.
Elles se marièrent en même temps.
Comme elle était inquiète à cause de leur manque d'expérience sexuelle, et qu'elle voulait savoir comment cela s'était passé, elle leur fit promettre d'envoyer une carte postale de leur lune de miel avec quelques mots sur leurs sentiments.

La première envoya une carte de Tahiti deux jours après le mariage. Il y avait seulement écrit: "Nescafé"!
La mère resta perplexe mais alla à la cuisine et sortit un pot de Nescafé.
Il y avait écrit: "Bon jusqu'à la dernière goutte.
La mère rougit, mais fut heureuse pour sa fille.

La deuxième envoya une carte de la côte d'azur une semaine après le mariage, la carte disait: "Rothmans".
La mère savait maintenant comment faire, elle courut prendre le paquet de cigarettes, et elle lut sur le paquet: "Extra Long. King Size".
Elle fut à nouveau un peu gênée, mais contente pour sa fille.

La troisième partit pour sa lune de miel à Conflant Ste Honorine. La mère attendit une semaine, puis deux, puis trois. Enfin, après un mois entier, une carte finalement arriva.Elle portait juste ces mots, écrits d'une main tremblante: "South African Airways".
La mère attrapa un magazine, tourna fébrilement les pages avec inquiétude, et trouva une pub pour SAA.
Et la pub disait:
"Dix fois par jour, sept jours par semaine, dans les 2 sens."
Et maman s'évanouit.


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Avril 2006)

Je n'avais jamais compris pourquoi les besoins sexuels des hommes et des femmes sont si différents.

Je n'avais jamais compris toutes ces histoires de Mars et Vénus...

Et je n'avais jamais compris pourquoi les hommes réfléchissent avec leur tête et les femmes avec leur coeur...



Une nuit de la semaine dernière, ma femme et moi nous sommes couchés, nous avons commencé à nous remuer sous la couette avec cet inévitable et coquin jeu de se toucher un peu partout

Moi j'étais déjà "full hot" et croyais que c'était réciproque, étant donné le caractère osé de nos câlins mutuels.
Mais à ce moment précis, elle m'a dit "écoute, maintenant, je n'ai pas envie faire l'amour, j'ai seulement envie que tu me serres fort dans tes bras... mhm ?"
J'ai dit "Quoi ??!!!??"
Alors elle a dit les mots magiques : "Tu ne sais pas te connecter avec mes besoins émotionnels de femme".
Enfin, j'ai capitulé, et résigné, je me suis dit que cette nuit, je n'allais pas avoir de sexe. Je me suis alors endormi.

Le jour suivant, nous sommes allés faire du shopping au centre commercial. Je la regardais pendant qu'elle essayait trois très chères mignonnes petites robes. Comme elle n'arrivait pas à se décider pour l'une ou l'autre, je lui ai dit de prendre les trois. Alors, toute émotionnée et motivée par mes mots compréhensifs, elle m'a dit qu'elle avait besoin d'une petite paire de chaussures qui irait bien avec, qui coûtaient 600 euros la paire, ce à quoi j'ai répondu que cela me semblait parfait.
Ensuite nous sommes passés par la bijouterie du même magasin, d'ou elle est sortie avec des bracelets incrustés de diamants.
La pauvre, si vous l'aviez vue... elle était toute émue ! Je crois qu'elle a cru que je devenais fou, mais de toute façon, à vrai dire, elle ne s'en souciait pas beaucoup...
Je crois qu'elle me testait lorsqu'elle m'a demandé un très cher jeu de clubs de golf professionnel "première classe".
Mais je crois avoir brisé tous ses schémas mentaux lorsque je lui ai encore dit: "oui".
A ce moment, elle en était presque excitée sexuellement. Vous auriez du voir son visage !!! C'est alors qu'elle m'a dit: "Allons à la caisse pour payer".

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me retenir pour ne pas rire lorsque je lui ai répondu : "Non mon amour, je crois que maintenant je n'ai pas envie d'acheter tout ça".
Et elle est devenue très très pâle quand je lui ai dit: "Je veux seulement que tu me serres fort dans tes bras...".
Et son visage est devenu impressionnant de colère et de haine lorsque j'ai ajouté: "Tu ne sais vraiment pas te connecter avec mes besoins financiers d'homme".

Je pense que je n'aurais plus de sexe avant le printemps 2027 !
(Si je suis encore là)

---------------------------------------------------------

La faute du cochon

" Demain c'est l'anniversaire de nos 30 ans de mariage dit la femme, pour la circonstance, on pourrait tuer le cochon ? "

" Pourquoi dit le mari, ce n'est pas de sa faute ! "


----------



## Saltabadil (20 Avril 2006)

La blague la plus lamentable du monde qui fait toujours autant rire un de mes amis (non non, pas de dénonce) :

Ce sont deux canards qui nagent tranquillement dans une mare. L'un deux fait :

- "Coin Coin !"

- "Damned !" répond l'autre, "c'est ce que je voulais dire !"



Désolé... il est tard...
:rose: :rose: :rose:    :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'inversion des rôles qui te défrise ?
> Les blagues à propos des relations génito-buccales sont rarement d'une grande classe, t'en offusques-tu lorsqu'elles sont racontées par un mâle ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, tu as un gros travail de recherche et de citation à faire, bon courage, camarade !



Eh ! Oh ! Je deconnais, hein... Sinon j'aurais meme pas mis une reponse sur ce fil !!!


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

_Pour rester dans le style :_

Un fellah sioniste a fait un lapsus.  


_(Ce n'est pas une contrepitrerie !)_


----------



## lalsaco (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> celle-ci pourrait se trouver aussi dans le fil des noms de villes rigolotes
> Les seins
> 
> Moi ce que jaime chez les femmes cest les seins
> ...


 
Que répondre à ça ?
Ah oui : Saloperie de vBull


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Tout petit déjà, dailleurs mes parents mont appelé Robert...
> Mes parents adorent Robert Hossein



Trouvé dans un dictionnaire d'argot :



> *robert*_ roberts_
> seins ; sein
> _« la vendeuse a les plus beaux roberts de tout Paris »_


----------



## lalsaco (20 Avril 2006)

_Avant toute chose, ce modèle est protégé par copyright. Ceux qui veulent le modifier à leur compte sont priés de me contacter par MP. Merci de votre compréhension. _


Durant cette dernière année,  j'ai essayé de te faire l'amour 365 fois.  J'ai réussi 36 fois,  ce qui est une moyenne d'une fois tous les 10 jours.  Voici donc une liste des raisons pour lesquelles je n'ai pas réussi plus souvent.

***********​ 
34 fois...................les draps étaient propres
17  fois..................il était trop tard
49  fois..................tu étais trop fatiguée
15  fois................. tu as dit qu'il faisait trop chaud
  3  fois................. tu as dit que les voisins pourraient nous entendre
22  fois................. tu avais mal à la tête 
  7  fois................  tu avais un coup de soleil
  9  fois................. tu as dit que ta mère nous entendrait
43  fois................. tu n'avais pas envie
17   fois................ tu avais peur de réveiller le bébé
 6   fois................  tu écoutais "Ciné-Lune"
 6   fois................. tu ne voulais pas te décoiffer
16  fois................. tu as dit qu'il fallait que tu te lèves de bonne heure
12 fois.................. c'était la mauvaise période


Sur les 36 fois où j'ai réussi, ce n'était pas satisfaisant parce que, 6 fois, tu es restée étendue sans bouger,  8 fois tu m'as rappelé d'acheter du veau et des patates, 4 fois tu m'as dit de me dépêcher et d'en finir, 7 fois j'ai dû te réveiller pour te dire que j'avais fini et 1 fois j'ai eu peur de t'avoir fait mal parce que je t'ai senti bouger.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Lalsaco:hein:  prend une maîtresse:rose: ou part en courant:hein:


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> _Avant toute chose, ce modèle est protégé par copyright. Ceux qui veulent le modifier à leur compte sont priés de me contacter par MP. Merci de votre compréhension. _
> 
> 
> Durant cette dernière année,  j'ai essayé de te faire l'amour 365 fois.  J'ai réussi 36 fois,  ce qui est une moyenne d'une fois tous les 10 jours.  Voici donc une liste des raisons pour lesquelles je n'ai pas réussi plus souvent.
> ...



Désolé de te dire ça mais ta femme te trompe:rateau: :rose:


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te dire ça mais ta femme te trompe:rateau: :rose:



Pas mal celle-la


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> _Avant toute chose, ce modèle est protégé par copyright. Ceux qui veulent le modifier à leur compte sont priés de me contacter par MP. Merci de votre compréhension. _
> 
> 
> Durant cette dernière année,  j'ai essayé de te faire l'amour 365 fois.  J'ai réussi 36 fois,  ce qui est une moyenne d'une fois tous les 10 jours.  Voici donc une liste des raisons pour lesquelles je n'ai pas réussi plus souvent.
> ...



Edit : Je te laisse le suspens


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te dire ça mais ta femme te trompe:rateau: :rose:




Tu peux pas la fermer ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Oh ! Je deconnais, hein... Sinon j'aurais meme pas mis une reponse sur ce fil !!!




Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, d'aaaaaaaaaaccoooooord !!!! :rateau:
T'avais juste oublié les smileeeyyyyys !


----------



## lalsaco (20 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans une blague que j'ai lu y'a quelques temps, il y avait la reponse de la femme


 
Toi je vais te bouler  . J'attendais un peu avant de la mettre :rateau: 

Donc je rassure tout le monde, tout va très bien avec ma petite femme (fiancée en fait) qui m'a donc envoyé sa réponse :


Je pense que tu confonds un peu les choses.  Voici les vraies raisons pour lesquelles tu n'en as pas eu plus que ça.


 5 fois.................Tu es rentré saoul et tu essayais de fourrer le chat
36 fois................ tu n'es pas rentré à la maison
21 fois................ tu n'as pas joui
33 fois...............  tu as joui trop vite
19 fois...............  tu as débandé avant de la mettre dedans
10 fois...............  tu avais des crampes dans les orteils
38 fois...............  tu as travaillé trop tard
29 fois...............  tu devais te lever de bonne heure pour aller jouer au golf
 4 fois................  tu t'es battu et on t'a frappé dans les burnes
14 fois................ tu avais un rhume et ton nez coulait
13 fois................ tu t'es brûlé la langue avec du café chaud
98 fois................ tu étais trop occupé à regarder les sports à la télé
 6 fois................  tu es venu en pyjama en feuilletant un livre érotique


Pour les premières fois qu'on était ensemble, la raison pour laquelle je restais étendue sans bouger est parce que tu avais manqué le trou et que tu fourrais les draps. La fois que tu dis que je te demandais d'acheter du veau et des patates, ce que j'ai dit était:
"Me préfères-tu sur le dos ou à quatre pattes?. La fois que tu m'as senti bouger était parce que tu avais pété et que je cherchais un peu dair.     *ESPECE DE CON !!!!*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une petite pour la route :

Les animaux sont réunis pour savoir lequel d'entre eux fais le plus peur.
Le loup arrive et dit : "C'est moi sans conteste, quand j'hurle, tout la vallée frissonne !"
Le lion arrive à son tour : "Attends un peu. On ne m'appelle pas le roi des animaux pour rien. Quand je rugis, c'est toute la savane qui tremble !"
Là un poulet débarque : "Laissez tomber les gars. Le plus effrayant de tous les animaux, c'est moi."
Tous les autres animaux présents commencent à rigoler de ce poulet qui continue son discour :

"Quand j'éternue, c'est toute la planète qui fait dans son froc...."

 :rateau:


----------



## Dory (20 Avril 2006)

C'est l'histoire d'un père qui est assis à table avec ses trois fils et qui mange de la soupe aux vermicelles. 
Le premier fils dit : 
- Papa, t'as un vermicelle collé sur la gueule. 
Le père se lève et, PAN !, lui donne une grande gifle en pleine figure. 
Le second fils s'exclame : 
- Il est vraiment chié, le vieux ! 
Le père se retourne alors, et PAN !, lui met aussi une gifle magistrale. 
En retournant à sa place, le père voit son troisième fils qui essaie de se protéger avec ses mains. 
- Mais n'aie pas peur comme ça, voyons. Tu n'as rien dit : je ne te ferai rien. 
Et le petit garçon répond : 
- Ben, on sait jamais : t'es tellement con.

Pour les papa ...


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à lalsaco.

Vous savoir un truc : en meme temps qu'un directeur Japonais etait en train d'engueuler ferocement (rarissime ici) un chef de projets algerien, je me suis mis a me marrer avec vos blagues. Haussements de sourcils et interrogations sur ma sante mentale dans mon service... :hein:


----------



## BBh (20 Avril 2006)

Un marseillais, un parisien et un lyonnais sont surpris en état d'ébriété en Arabie Saoudite, alors que la consommation d'alcool y est rigoureusement
interdite
 Le Sultan décide de les punir, tout en restant bienveillant. Pour éviter l'incident diplomatique, et leur dit :
 "Pour la consommation de l'alcool, vous aurez une punition de 50 coups de fouet ! Mais, puisque vous êtes des étrangers et que vous ne connaissiez pas l'interdiction, je vais être bon. Avant la punition, vous avez droit à un souhait ! "
 Là-dessus, le lyonnais dit :" Je souhaite que vous m'attachiez un coussin sur le dos, avant de me fouetter." 
 Son souhait est réalisé, mais le coussin, sous la force des coups de fouet, rompt malheureusement déjà après 25 impacts.
 Le Parisien qui voit cela, souhaite qu'on lui attache deux coussins sur le dos.  
Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait, mais pour lui aussi, les coussins se sont déchirés hélas très vite
 Maintenant, le Sultan s'adresse au marseillais et dit : "Puisque tu es marseillais, que je suis un grand fan de football et que vous jouez si bien au football , je vais être particulièrement indulgent avec toi ! Tu as droit à deux souhaits, mais choisis bien!"
 Le marseillais dit: "OK, j'ai déjà choisi. Mon premier désir est de recevoir 100 coups de fouet au lieu de 50 seulement!" 
 Le parisien et le lyonnais sont très surpris et le prennent pour un fou.
 Le Sultan dit : "Je ne te comprends certes pas, mais le double des coups t'est toutefois accordé ! Et ton deuxième désir ?" 
 Le marseillais répond : « Qu'on m'attache le parisien dans le dos ! »


----------



## kaviar (20 Avril 2006)

Un couple passe ses vacances à pêcher dans une réserve du nord québécois. 
Le mari aime pêcher dès l'aurore. Sa femme préfère la lecture. 
Un matin, le mari revient au chalet après plusieurs heures de pêche et décide de faire une sieste. 
Bien que peu familière avec le lac, la femme décide de faire un tour de bateau. 
Elle navigue une courte distance, arrête le moteur, jette l'ancre et continue la lecture de son livre. 
Arrive le garde-pêche dans son hors-bord. Il s'approche de la dame et lui dit : 
"Bonjour Madame. Qu'est-ce que vous faites?" 
"Je lis un livre" lui répond-elle, (pensant " c'est pourtant évident"). 
"Vous êtes dans une zone de pêche interdite" lui dit-il. 
"Désolé monsieur mais je ne pêche pas, je lis". 
"Oui, mais vous avez tout l'équipement. Je dois vous conduire au poste et produire une contravention". 
"Si vous faites ça, je devrai vous accuser d'agression sexuelle" 
Répondit la femme. 
"Mais je ne vous ai même pas touché" s'exclame le garde-pêche.. 
"C'est vrai, mais vous avez tout l'équipement". 

MORALE : Ne discutez jamais avec une femme qui sait lire. Il est très possible qu'elle sache aussi penser.


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Un marseillais, un parisien et un lyonnais sont surpris en état d'ébriété en Arabie Saoudite, alors que la consommation d'alcool y est rigoureusement
> interdite
> Le Sultan décide de les punir, tout en restant bienveillant. Pour éviter l'incident diplomatique, et leur dit :
> "Pour la consommation de l'alcool, vous aurez une punition de 50 coups de fouet ! Mais, puisque vous êtes des étrangers et que vous ne connaissiez pas l'interdiction, je vais être bon. Avant la punition, vous avez droit à un souhait ! "
> ...




Deja bu dans les 50 dernieres pages


----------



## duracel (20 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Deja bu dans les 50 dernieres pages


 
ici pour être précis.

et



			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'histoire d'un père qui est assis à table avec ses trois fils et qui mange de la soupe aux vermicelles.
> Le premier fils dit :
> - Papa, t'as un vermicelle collé sur la gueule.
> Le père se lève et, PAN !, lui donne une grande gifle en pleine figure.
> ...


 
déjà bu aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Avril 2006)

bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen




je dirai en plus excellent 



Il était une fois un berger et ses moutons au bord de la route.
Tout d'un coup, surgit une Jeep Cherokee flambant neuve, conduite par un jeune homme en chemise Hugo Boss, pantalon YSL, baskets Nike, etc. 
La voiture s'arrête et le jeune homme s'adresse au berger : 
* Si je devine combien de moutons vous avez, vous m'en donnez un ? 
Le berger regarde le jeune homme, regarde les moutons qui broutent et dit : 
* Oui. 
Le jeune homme gare la voiture, branche le notebook et le GSM, entre dans un site de la NASA, scrute le terrain a l'aide du GPS, établi ne base de données, 60 tableaux Excel pleins d'algorithmes et d'exponentielles, plus un rapport de 150 pages imprime sur sa mini imprimante HIGH-TECH. 
Il se tourne vers le berger et dit : 
* Vous avez ici 1586 moutons. 
Le berger répond : 
* C'est tout a fait correct, vous pouvez avoir votre mouton. 
Le jeune homme prend le mouton et le met dans le coffre de la jeep. 
A ce moment la, le berger lui demande : 
* Si je devine votre profession, vous me rendez mon mouton ? 
Le jeune homme répond : 
* Oui. 
Le berger dit tout de suite : 
* Vous êtes consultant 
* Comment vous avez devine ? 
* Demande le jeune homme. 
* Très facile, répond le berger : 
1) Vous êtes venu ici sans qu'on vous appelle. 
2) Vous me taxez un mouton pour me dire ce que je savais déjà.
3) Vous avez embarqué mon chien au lieu de prendre un mouton.


----------



## Philippe (20 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> 1) Vous êtes venu ici sans qu'on vous appelle.
> 2) Vous me taxez un mouton pour me dire ce que je savais déjà.


Et :
3) Vous avez embarqué mon chien au lieu de prendre un mouton.


----------



## lalsaco (20 Avril 2006)

Oulà, Attention, je vais finir par me facher  

Qui a dit que les consultant sont des émirs pas très futés ???

N'empêche que ça me permet de gagner ma croûte moi.


----------



## Hurrican (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, Attention, je vais finir par me facher
> 
> Qui a dit que les consultant sont des émirs pas très futés ???
> 
> N'empêche que ça me permet de gagner ma croûte moi.


Moi qui croyait que t'étais quelqu'un de bien.


----------



## lalsaco (20 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyait que t'étais quelqu'un de bien.


 
On a toujours besoin d'une exception pour confirmer les règles.


----------



## BBh (20 Avril 2006)

C'est un bon garçon d'Annecy (bien savoyard) qui monte dans un train. Dans le compartiment se trouvent deux hommes cravatés tapant sur leur ordinateur. Le garçon d'Annecy s'installe près de ces deux hommes et commence à manger un sandwich. Au bout de quelques heures, le jeune homme d'Annecy demande à l'un des deux: Puis-je savoir où vous allez ? * Et bien moi, je vais à PARISS. Le jeune savoyard a mal compris et répond PARISSSS. Et le cravaté rétorque : OUI, PARIS avec deux S. Le jeune homme se demande pourquoi Paris avec deux s mais n'en rajoute pas et continue à déguster son sandwich. Plus tard, il s'adresse à l'autre homme cravaté et lui demande: Et vous, où allez vous ? Et bien moi je vais à Bordeaux avec deux X. Le Savoyard ne répond pas et s'interroge sur ces deux hommes. Tout à coup l'un des deux hommes cravatés se tourve vers notre savoyard et lui demande: Et toi, où va-tu ? Et bien moi, je vais à Mâcon avec deux CONS...


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bon garçon d'Annecy [...]



Tres bonne, connaissais pas :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis consultant*


Alors, tu vas le lui rendre, son chien ?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Toi je vais te bouler  . J'attendais un peu avant de la mettre :rateau:
> 
> Donc je rassure tout le monde, tout va très bien avec ma petite femme (fiancée en fait) qui m'a donc envoyé sa réponse :
> 
> ...



ah bah heureusement qu'on a la version féminine çà rassure 
quoique là bin çà rassure pô vraiment:hein:  la pov


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis consultant.





			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu vas le lui rendre, son chien ?
> 
> :rateau:


Ouais... et files nous aussi ta mini imprimante hightech !


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

J'attire votre bienveillante attention sur le dictionnaire des sottises.
 Pascal 77 a du mourron à se faire !   



> *Acuité* : Qualité de ce qui es aigu. Ex: l'acuité de sa douleur au crane était proportionnelle à la cuité qu'il avait prise. (attribué à Jean Jacques).
> 
> *Adipeux* : Gros personnage parlant peu.(attribué à Jean Jacques).


----------



## wolverine (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour la route :
> 
> Les animaux sont réunis pour savoir lequel d'entre eux fais le plus peur.
> Le loup arrive et dit : "C'est moi sans conteste, quand j'hurle, tout la vallée frissonne !"
> ...




mdrr !!


----------



## molgow (20 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, Attention, je vais finir par me facher
> 
> Qui a dit que les consultant sont des émirs pas très futés ???
> 
> N'empêche que ça me permet de gagner ma croûte moi.



Pareil 
Mais bon, consultant, c'est vague... y a pleins de types de consultants différents !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> Mais bon, consultant, c'est vague... y a pleins de types de consultants différents !



En fait, elle marcherait mieux avec "technocrate", celle là


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

Le jour de son mariage, un homme d'affaires est si occupé qu'il est en retard partout.
Il saute dans un taxi, passe chez le bijoutier, récupère les alliances les met dans la poche de son pantalon. 

Il passe en coup de vent chez le tailleur et pour gagner du temps s'habille dans le taxi. Au moment de changer de pantalon, il y a un embouteillage: il décide alors de mettre le nouveau sur l'ancien. Et le voici devant le curé... Au milieu de la cérémonie, celui-ci lui demande les alliances. L'homme d'affaires se rend alors compte que les alliances sont restées dans le pantalon d'en dessous 

Rapidement, il décide que c'est en passant par sa braguette qu'il pourra les récupérer en toute discrétion...

Sauf que sa femme se rend compte du manège:
"Mais bon sang?! Qu'est-ce que tu fais, tu es fou?"

"Eh, il faut bien que je les sorte pour que monsieur le curé les bénisse!!"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

et vlan passe moi l'éééépongeeeu et vlan gouzi gouza


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> et vlan passe moi l'éééépongeeeu et vlan gouzi gouza




Et vlan passe-moi les punchs ?     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et vlan passe-moi les punchs ?     :love:



tu veux une tite coupette  :rose: 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.:love:


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

En Effet ;-)


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Spa un peu fini le flood?!
bon alors...
_une un peu conne!_
"un prêtre, un palouf & Varimathras rentrent dans un bar..."©Blizzard


vous avez prévenu, elle est conne, mais fallait bien que j'en place une


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

j'ai mené une enquête ce soir sur le taux d'alcoolémie en cours de digestion 


/www.une femmemorte.com/:casse: :hosto:


edit : UnAm merci de me faire passer la blagounette de la banane j'viens d'l'oublier à l'instant


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

A l'école en maternelle, le petit Émile est le petit monstre de sa classe.

Il est mal engueulé, impoli, vulgaire etc.

Un matin, la directrice viens faire son tour et demandes aux enfants de lui nommer un mot selon la lettre quelle leur demanderais.

- Nommez-moi un mot qui commence par la lettre C.

Toutes les mains se lèvent et le petit Émile derrière qui dit: Moi!, Moi!!

La maitresse, connaissant la répuration d'Émile, choisi la petite Mégan..

- Euuuh, un chien?
- Oui, ca commence par la lettre C

- Maintenant, nommez-moi un mot qui commence par la lettre T.

- Encore une fois, toutes les mains, et Émile dans le fond: Moi! Moi!

La maitresse: Oui, Youri?

- Hum, un téléphérique?
- Oui,  ce mot commence bien par la lettre T

- Maintenant, nommez-moi un mot qui commence par la lettre R.

- Encore une fois, toutes les mains, et Émile dans le fond: Moi! Moi!

La maitresse, à la vitesse de l'éclair pense dans sa tête et finalement choisis Émile en pensant qu'il ne trouverais rien de disgracieux commencant par la lettre R

- Un Rat madame, un gros Criss de Rat!!!


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

Un gars rencontre un camarade d'enfance:

- Qu'est-ce que tu fais de bon?
- Je suis pompier.
- Mon fils de 15 ans rêve de devenir pompier.
- Si tu veux un bon conseil, il faudrait que tu fasses poser dans ta maison un poteau qui descendrait au sous-sol afin que ton gars puisse s'exercer parce que, ce qu'il y a de plus difficile pour les pompiers, c'est de sauter dans le vide et d'attraper le poteau.

Les 2 hommes se revoient 10 ans plus tard.
- Alors ton fils, est-ce qu'il est pompier?
- Non, mais, mes 2 filles sont danseuses nues...


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

Après un safari, tout le groupe de chasseurs est en train de fêter autour d'un feu.

Ils avaient tué 4 lions, un gorille, 2 éléphants et 2 girafes.

Tout le monde rit, tout le monde boit.

Tout d'un coup le bègue du groupe arrive en criant: "Hip Hip Hip..."

Et tous en choeur répondent: "Hourra!"...
...
...
...

Et ils sont tous morts, piétinés par un hippopotame en furie.


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

bon allez... après avoir épluché quelques pages...
je me lance 
un petit garçon martiniquais, en métropole, à la rentrée des classes:
_sa maîtresse_
-alors petit, d'où viens tu? tu es nouveau dans l'école, non?
_l'élève_
-oui madame, je viens de la Martinique, mon île natale
_sa maîtresse_
-ah, c'est bien... & ta maman alors, elle est de quelle origine?
_l'élève_
-elle est martiniquaise madame
_sa maîtresse_
-ah d'accord, & ton papa aussi est martiniquais?
_l'élève_
-non madame, papa est partiniquer


esprit léger, quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Avril 2006)

Une pas grivoise.......pour une fois.

Le porte-avions

Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorités canadienne au large de Newfoundland ...


Américains : Veuillez vous dérouter de 15 degrés Nord pour éviter une collision. A vous.

Canadiens : Veuillez plutôt vous dérouter de 15 degrés Sud pour éviter une collision. A vous.

Américains : Ici le capitaine d'un navire des forces navales américaines. Je répète : veuillez modifier votre course. A vous.

Canadiens : Non, veuillez dérouter, je vous prie. A vous.

Américains : ICI C'EST LE PORTE-AVIONS USS LINCOLN, LE SECOND NAVIRE EN IMPORTANCE DE LA FLOTTE NAVALE DES ÉTATS-UNIS D'AMÉRIQUE. NOUS SOMMES ACCOMPAGNÉS PAR 3 DESTROYERS, 3 CROISEURS ET UN NOMBRE IMPORTANT DE NAVIRES D'ESCORTE. JE VOUS DEMANDE DE DÉVIER DE VOTRE ROUTE DE 15 DEGRÉS NORD OU DES MESURES CONTRAIGNANTES VONT ÊTRE PRISES POUR ASSURER LA SÉCURITÉ DE NOTRE NAVIRE. A VOUS.

Canadiens : ici, c'est un phare. A vous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

ah bin c'est la fête à montréal et en partienique ce matin


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah bin c'est la fête à montréal et en *partienique* ce matin



C'est quoi, ça ? une partouze ? :mouais:

Je suis surpris que SM n'ait pas encore rappliqué


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Une pas grivoise.......pour une fois.
> 
> Le porte-avions
> 
> ...




Rémanente, celle là 

A noter qu'il a depuis été établi qu'il s'agissait d'un fake


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2006)

http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=35290


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Une pas grivoise.......pour une fois.
> 
> Le porte-avions
> 
> ...



Elle me fait toujours autant rire celle-la...


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

>



mouarff excellente! on me l'a jamais sortie celle-là


----------



## lalsaco (21 Avril 2006)

Un peu de patince Toumaï, ça peut encore arriver :love: 

Hein, quoi ?? Comment ça j'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de patince Toumaï, ça peut encore arriver :love:
> 
> Hein, quoi ?? Comment ça j'ai dit une connerie ?



j'l'aurai noyé avant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

3 vieux discutent tranquillement en buvant le café en 
se demandant quel est l'âge le plus difficile. 
-"60 ans, c'est l'âge vraiment dur" dit celui qui a 60 ans. 
"Tu as toujours l'impression d'avoir envie de pisser et 
la plupart du temps y a rien qui sort" 
-"Oh c'est rien ça" dit celui qui a 70 ans. " A 70 ans, 
tes boyaux sont foutus. Tu prends des laxatifs, tu manges des fibres, 
tu restes assis aux toilettes pendant des heures et rien ne vient!" 
-"Alors en fait" dit le papy de 80 ans, "80 est vraiment le pire de 
tous les âges" 
-"Tu as des problèmes pour faire pipi ?" demande le papy de 60 ans. 
-"Non, non je pisse tous les matins à 6h00 pile poil. Aucun 
problème" 
-"Alors tu as des problèmes de digestion ?" 
-"Non je fais tous les matins à 6h30" 
-"Ben alors, pipi à 6h00, caca à 6h30, qu'est-ce qui est si terrible 
alors à 80 ans ?" 
-"Ben c'est que je ne me réveille qu'à 7h00" !!


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

Un gars appelle une gendarmerie....
"-Oui bonjour, j'appelle pour vous dire que je viens d'écraser deux poulets, qu'est ce que je dois faire ???
-Ce n'est pas grave monsieur, poussez-les sur le bord de la route pour pas que d'autres voitures roulent dessus.
-Très bien, et qu'est ce que je fais des motos ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre le courage et le culot ? 
Le courage, c'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, de voir ta femme qui t'attend avec un balai en main et lui demander : 
"T'es encore en train de nettoyer ou tu t'envoles quelque part ?" 

Le culot, c'est rentrer saoul au milieu de la nuit, entouré d'un nuage de parfum, du rouge à lèvres sur les vêtements, de voir ta femme qui t'attend 
avec un balai en main, lui taper sur le cul et dire : "t'énerve pas, t'es la suivante".


Lundi matin 


Le facteur fait sa tournée 

Il arrive chez Doudou. Celui-ci sort vers la poubelle avec 
plein de bouteilles d'alcool vides dans les mains. 

- le facteur : He bien ! Vous avez du faire la fête hier 
soir, vous avez l'air fatigué 

- oh oui. C'était la fête du quartier et on a fini chez 
moi avec une quinzaine de couples. Vers minuit on était bien 
bourré et on a joué à « qui c'est ? » ; les hommes sont allés 
dans la chambre et sont revenus à poil, un drap sur la tête, 
avec seulement le zizi qui dépassait par un trou. Les femmes 
devaient deviner qui se cachait sous le drap. 

- le facteur : Ça devait être marrant ; j'aurais bien 
aimé participer 

- valait mieux pas : votre nom a été cité 5 ou 6 fois


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Une blonde au Casino ! 

Une blonde arrive au casino, achète pour 10,000 $ de jetons et se dirige 
vers la roulette. 
Elle place tout sur la table et, en regardant les deux croupiers 
elle leur dit : 
- Ça vous dérange si j'enlève mes sous-vêtements pour jouer ? J'ai 
toujours plus de chance quand je joue toute nue ! 
- Euh? Non, non, bien sûr. 
La blonde se déshabille complètement. Puis l'un des croupiers lance la 
roulette. 
Aussitôt, la blonde se met à hurler: "GAGNE! GAGNE! OUI!OUI! MAMAN A BESOIN DE NOUVEAUX VÊTEMENTS!" 
Lorsque la roulette s'arrête, elle bondit très haut sur place, 
toujours en hurlant: 
"OUIIIIIIIIIII!!!! J'AI GAGNÉ ! J'AI GAGNÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!! YOUHOUUUU!!!!" 
Elle se penche sur la table, rafle tout l'argent et les jetons, puis 
elle disparaît à toute vitesse. 
Reprenant ses esprits, le premier croupier dit au second : 
- As-tu regardé sur quoi elle a misé ? 
- Euh, non... Je croyais que ... que toi, tu avais regardé. 
- Et merde !! 

Moralité: Toutes les blondes ne sont pas connes, mais tous les hommes sont bien des hommes.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2006)

Peux plus te bouler, mais le coeur y est...

Excellente la derniere


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

Et les femmes des femmes à répéter que les hommes sont des hommes.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et les femmes des femmes à répéter que les hommes sont des hommes.



tu peux m'envoyer ton traducteur siouplait parce que çà fait 2 fois que j'comprends rien dans ce thread et j'me couche avec tes redondances etc. que j'essaie de décrypter :hein:  
merci de ta grande bonté pour mes neurones collées au plafond:casse: :bebe: :hosto:

si tu veux pas tant pis j'en f'rais pas une maladie , et comme ci et comme çà, où tu veux ou tu veux pô lalalilalère


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Avril 2006)

Qu'on en commun un homme de 20 ans qui se fait sucer par une vieille de 90 ans et un homme de 20 ans qui marche sur un câble d'acier?
.
.
.

Les 2 se disent: faut pas que je regarde en bas!!!


 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quel est le point commun entre un gynécologue myope et un chien en bonne santé ?
.
.

Ils ont tous les deux le nez mouillé !


 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quelle est la différence entre une copine, une amie et une très bonne amie ? 

- La copine te taille une pipe 
- L'amie te taille une pipe et avale 
- La très bonne amie te taille un pipe, avale et se tire après


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un vieux de 60 piges présente son ordonnance au pharmacien pour l'achat de viagra ...
Une fois servi il prend les comprimés et demande au pharmacien de patienter le temps d'aller se faire de la monnaie en allant acheter de la viande en face et il reviendra payer ..
Une fois servi chez le boucher il lui demande de patienter le temps de se faire de la monnaie en allant d'acheter des légumes et fruits en face et reviendra payer,et ainsi des suite chez tous les commerçants de la rue ...... et à la fin il se tire sans payer!

Le lendemain un vieux du même âge se présente chez le pharmacien avec une ordonnance pour du viagra et demande: 
- j'espere que c'est efficace comme médicament?
Alors le pharmacien lui retorque :
- Ah pour ca je peux vous dire que pour être efficace c'est efficace ... pas plus tard qu'hier un homme de votre âge a reçu le même médicament que vous et il m'a baisé,a baisé le boucher ,le commerçant d'à coté .. et tous les autres de la rue


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

mdr! jo_6466  grâveleux à souhait:love: 

allez une autre! hop là!

Dans la rubrique Misogynes : Compil 
Je suis resté amoureux de la même femme durant 49 ans. 
Si mon épouse le savait, elle me tuerait ! 

Ma femme et moi, nous avons le secret de la durée. 
Deux fois par semaine, nous allons dans un bon restaurant, bonne 
nourriture et vin .... 
Elle, le lundi et le mercredi, moi le mardi et le jeudi... 

Quelqu'un m'a volé ma carte de crédit, mais je ne porterai pas 
plainte : le voleur dépense moins que ma femme. 

J'emmène ma femme partout, mais elle retrouve toujours son chemin, 
hélas. 

Nous nous tenons toujours la main : si je la lâche, elle fait du shopping. 

Ma femme et moi, nous sommes retournés dans l'hôtel où nous avons 
passé notre nuit de noce. 
Seulement cette fois, c'est moi qui me suis enfermé dans la salle de 
bains pour pleurer. 

Elle est restée deux heures chez l'esthéticienne. 
C'était pour un devis. 

Elle a pris un bain de boue. Ça lui a fait paraître vingt ans de moins. 
Pendant deux jours. Puis la boue est tombée... 

Qu'est-ce que les femmes ont tous les mois et qui dure 3 ou 4 jours ? 
Le salaire de leur mari... 

Dans la rubrique Misogynes : Miracle 
Vous avez dit Misogyne !! 
Les 4 miracles de la femme 
- 1er miracle : Mouiller sans se laver ! 
- 2eme miracle : Saigner sans se blesser ! 
- 3eme miracle : Faire du lait sans manger d'herbes ! 
- 4eme miracle : Casser les *******s sans les toucher ! 

Dans la rubrique Misogynes : Femme 
Un misogyne a écrit : 
Dieu créa la femme et les mathématiques puis dit : 
" La femme sera l'addition des plaisirs, la multiplication des 
ennuis, la division des copains et la soustraction dans le porte 
monnaie." 
A méditer...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Avril 2006)

Que du vrai ... que du vécu!!!!!!!!!!
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï


----------



## wolverine (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mdr! jo_6466  grâveleux à souhait:love:
> 
> allez une autre! hop là!
> 
> ...



terrible !!!


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

c'est un milliardaire assez fun qui as 3 pretendants pour sa fille 1 americain,1 francais et 1 belge,
alors les gars c'est simple celui qui veut epouser ma fille doit me ramener le plus de balle de ping pong possible je sais c'est n'importe quoi mais c'est comme ca alors messieurs allez y et n'oubliez pas vous avez 20 jours pour ca !!
les 3 types s'execute et file en quete de balle de ping pong,
4 jours plus tard l'americain arrive et avec lui un boeing 747 pleins de balle de ping pong 
ouai c'est pas mal ca dis donc !! attendons les autres !
1 semaines apres le francais arrive avec tout une rame de tgv remplie de balle de ping pong,
biennn ! la ca devient interressant , attendons le dernier pour voir !
15 jours sont passees rien pas de belge ! 20 jours toujours rien !
ben zut alors que fait t'il ? attendons encore 1 semaine sinon c'est toi le francais qui epouse ma fille,
au dernier jour de l'ultimatum on sonne a la porte !
ah enfin ca doit etre notre belge je vais ouvrir attendez ici !
le milliardaire ouvre la porte et la avec stupeur il voit le belge avec ses fringues en lambeaux , en sang et completement fatigué , et la le belge s'ecrit
" ca y est j'ai les boules a king kong " !!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Lu dans La Voix du Nord:
> Un petit garçon de 13 ans a ingéré plusieurs comprimés de Viagra de son père.
> Il a été emmené d'urgence à l'hôpital ... il souffre de graves brûlures au troisième degré sur les mains.
> 
> :love:




Dans le même genre: une lesbienne a avalé par erreur une boîte de viagra... elle n'a pas pu rentrer sa langue dans sa bouche pendant une semaine...  





			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> La scène se passe dans un bar. Deux amis discutent.
> [...]
> "****** ! APRES UNE BONNE CUITE COMME CA, JE ME FERAIS BIEN S...R MOI !!!"
> Ben j'te jure que ma femme, elle se réveille pas.
> :rose:


Une de mes préférées, mais quand je la raconte, ma dernière phrase est: "Et là c'est bizarre... elle dort!".
Bon ça change pas grand chose je reconnais!  

A.


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2006)

Trois copines discutent avant de monter en voiture pour sortir dans un club.

- Moi, dit la première, pour savoir si j'ai passé une bonne soirée, je jette mes souliers dans le garde-robe... Si ils tombent parallèles et droits, c'est que j'ai passé une bonne soirée ...

- Moi, dit la seconde, j'ouvre mon placard et je jette ma robe. Si elle atterri pliée sur un cintre, c'est que j'ai passé une bonne soirée...

- Non, moi, dit enfin la dernière, je jette mes petites culotte au plafond, si elles restent collée, j'ai passé une bonne soirée !


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2006)

C'est un gars qui se plaint sans arrêt de perdre ses cheveux.

Un jour, un de ses copain lui dit:
- Tu n'as qu'à te masturber et te mettre le ****** sur la tête.

Alors, le lendemain matin, il se lève en douce, va dans la salle de bain et commence à s'activer.

En entendant son mari soupirer, sa femme se lève et va voir se qui se passe.

Elle le voit se passer les mains dans les cheveux.

- Mais que fais-tu?

- Et bien on m'a dit que le ****** faisait repousser les cheveux.

- Tu croierais bien n'importe quoi! lui dit-elle. Moi ça fait 20 ans que je te suces... Et est-ce que j'ai de la moustache?


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto, un maçon italien, travaille dans la constructionne.... pour un entrepreneur québécois.

Un beau matin, ils ont à dresser un mur dans un couvent de religieuses. 

L'entrepreneur dit à son employé :

- Va dire aux Soeurs qu'on est arrivé pour construire le mur.

Roberto sonne à la porte du couvent et dit à la religieuse: 

- Zé viens faire lé mour ! 

Apeurée, la religieuse réplique aussitôt : 

- Non, malotru ! 

Et elle lui claque la porte au nez. 

Apprenant qu'elle n'est pas d'accord le patron dit : 

- Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé, qu'as-tu dit ?

- Zé viens faire lé mour et ella a dit : Non ... mal au trou"


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Avril 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

en effet mdr !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

excellente Etvlan   

Azz : les blagues c'est pô dans la signature


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

lol je sais j'ai pas pu me retenir


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Dans un vieux film américain dont je ne me rappelle rien d'autre (même pas le titre, je l'avais vu à la télé quand j'avais quinze ou seize ans). Un homme et une femme dans une chambre d'hôtel (à New York ?) :

Lui : "Allons, ne fait pas l'enfant, nous sommes mariés tous les deux, non ?"

Elle : "Oui, nous sommes mariés, mais pas ensemble !"


Edith : j'ai un trou, je me demande si je ne l'avais pas déjà mise ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

ton patron te saoule? ton homme ou ta femme t'énerve? pioche dans le sac à insultes québéquoises!!! 



Hey man, espèce de crisse de plein d'marde de tabarnak. T'es juste une saloperie de tapette qui s'amuse à licher son gratin de fond d'shorts! Je voudrais seulement te péter la yeule derrière le Wal-Mart pour faire rire mes chums en câlisse. Va chier ostie d'imitation de simili-baloné séparé mécaniquement! 


Hey mon chum, espèce de **** de ciboire. Tu ressembles à un ostie de débile qui a les dents tellement avancées que c'est évident que ta mère s'est fait fourrer par un cheval! Je rêve de te pisser à la raie à une démonstration Tupperware ostie d'crisse de tabarnak!. Va poser ton cul sur la tour du CN en remplacant la K-Y par d'la Krazy Glu! 


Hey toé, espèce de tabarnak de mongole de sacrament. Tu me fais penser à un sphincter de lépreux qui sent la marde! Je crève d'envie de te casser les deux jambes directement sur le bureau de ton boss pour rire de toé en ostie. Va te faire tatouer un trou d'cul dans face! 

  
Azz : t'as pas oulié un Et..devant kek chose


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Avril 2006)

:afraid:  :afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## duracel (22 Avril 2006)

Comment appelle-t-on le sexe de la femme en portugais?


[Mode accent portugais on]

L'écluche.

Parce que c'est par là que passe le péniche.


[Mode accent portugais off]


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

pourquoi les homosexuels s'habille t'ils en clair ?
car ils en ont marre d'etre en foncés....


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

un homme condamné pour meutre s'enfuit apres 15 ans de prison, il penetre dans une maison isolée ou un jeune couple dort paisiblement, il attache l'homme sur une chaise a un bout de la chambre et la femme sur le lit a l'autre bout, ensuite il s'approche d'elle et se penche a son cou...puis fonce a la salle de bains.
son mari approche peniblement sa chaise et murmure:
"cherie ce type sort de prison je l'ai vu t'embrasser dans le cou , il n'a probablement pas vu de femme depuis des annees,quoi qu'il demande obeis et fais comme si ca te plaisait , c'est une question de survie , soit forte , je t'aime"
sa femme a moitie nue ecarte son baillon et repond:
"cheri je suis heureuse que tu le prennes comme ca , car il ne m'embrassait pas dans le cou, il me disait qu'il te trouvait mignon et voulait savoir si on avait de la vaseline dans la salle de bains, sois fort , je t'aime...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi Bill Clinton met-il toujours des caleçons en laine ? 
Réponse : Pour avoir moins froid aux pieds&#8230;

 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous savez c'est quoi la dernière chose qu'a mangé Lady di? 
Réponse : son autoradio

(ok je sais c'est cruel .. mais bon ...  )


------------------------------------------------------------------

Un bigame est un homme qui a une femme de trop .... un monogame aussi !

Il est plus facile pour un homme de mourir pour la femme qu'il aime que de vivre avec&#8230;


 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Le loup se rend chez la mère-grand et lui dit :
- Ras le bol de te manger. Si on tirait un coup cette fois ?
La mère-grand répond :
- Ecoute, je ne sais pas, tu es un loup et puis je suis vieille, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas fait ... je ne sais pas si ça va marcher 
Le loup réplique :
- m'en fout, couche toi là!
La mere-grand n'a pas le choix et le loup ne se fait pas prier
Le loup essaie une première fois, ça ne marche pas .
- Je t'avais dit que ça ne marcherait pas ! dit la mère-grand
- nom de dieu ... c'est quand même pas toi qui va me résister ... répond le loup
Deux heures après toujours rien!
Alors le loup énervé fini par gueuler :
-Bon, quand est-ce qu'elle arrive l'autre avec son beurre !!!

:love:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une femme entre dans une église et se précipite sur le curé en train de prier : 
- Monsieur le curé, je n'en peux plus, j'ai envie d'un homme tout de suite, j'ai envie de vous monsieur le curé, vite, là maintenant, je vous veux ! 
Le curé, affolé ,se réfugie dans le confessionnal, se signe mille fois ... mais la femme est déchainée et le curé fini par se retourner vers Jésus et lui demande : 
- Seigneur, qu'est ce que je dois faire ? 
Et Jésus lui répond : 
- Qu'est-ce que tu attends? ...... Détache-moi, nom de dieu !!


:love:


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

quel est la difference entre une femme enceinte et une mouche ecrasée sur le cul d'une vache ??
aucune elles ceux sont toutes les deux pris un coup de queue !!


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

2 blondes se promenent tout d'un coup l'une voit un miroir au sol elle le ramasse et dit:
"mais c'est moi"
l'autre se saisit du miroir et dit:
"mais non c'est moi "


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

ca se passe dans une soirée mondaine autour d'une table,un mec assis en face d'une bourgeoise avec a ses pieds un yorkshire ! la soiree est bien entamée et le repas aussi, et la le mec a une envie enorme de se lester de quelques gaz ! mais il n'ose pas , trop de monde a table et surtout cette bourgeoise en face de lui , mais bon a un moment il n'en peux plus et il se lache doucement , toute en retenue ....mais la bourgeoise a entendue et d'ailleurs elle le fait remarquer:
" kiki attention "
le mec n'en crois pas ses oreilles :
"super elle croit que c'est le chien " et il se lache carrement 
lui "PROUTTT"
elle "kiki attention "
lui " PROUTTTTT"
elle " kiki attention "
et la il se vide literrallement
" PRROUUUUTTTTTT"
elle " kiki je t'aurais prevenue le monsieur va te chier dessus "


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2006)

Un homme et sa femme vont au resto pour fêter leur dixième anniversaire de mariage.

Quand le serveur s'approche pour leur remettre les menus, la blonde lorgne le contenu des assiettes sur les tables voisines pour trouver l'inspiration. Tout à coup, elle donne un petit coup de pied discret à son mari:

- Chéri, retourne toi et regarde. Je crois que c'est Victor Hugo à la table à côté.

L'homme se retourne machinalement et répond d'un air consterné.

- Chérie, Victor Hugo est mort depuis longtemps.

- Tu es sûr?

Mais quelques secondes plus tard, elle donne un autre coup de pied à son mari.

- Non, regarde... Il a bougé!


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> 2 blondes se promenent tout d'un coup l'une voit un miroir au sol elle le ramasse et dit:
> "mais c'est moi"
> l'autre se saisit du miroir et dit:
> "mais non c'est moi "



et d'un seul coup elle le regarde en même temps et dise :"mais non s'est nous".


elle sort de mais qui a tué paméla rose cette vannes.


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> - Chérie, Victor Hugo est mort depuis longtemps.
> - Tu es sûr?
> Mais quelques secondes plus tard, elle donne un autre coup de pied à son mari.
> - Non, regarde... Il a bougé!




Théatre de boulvard  "Ocupe toi d'Amélie"...hum....je pense.....Au secour Pascal77.
J'ai la memoire qui flanche...je n'sais pas trop pourquoi......:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:  :afraid:  :afraid:



toi effarouché non, est-ce possible....lol


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2006)

Un sourire pour dimanche matin

Il vient d'être muté dans un autre service, complexé par une calvitie précoce il est obligé de partager le bureau avec un gars qui a une superbe chevelure. Après quelques semaines de travaux en commun  les abords sont plus faciles et le chevelu demande;
-Tu es sûrement complexé par ta calvitie plus que naissante?
-Oui, quand même un peu...c'est surtout ma femme qui est gênée....on me prend de temps en temps pour son père....ça la fait râler.
Le chevelu reprend.
-Il y a moins de deux ans, j'étais comme toi...pire même....j'avais tout essayé...produit pharmaceutiques...pommade de guérisseurs etc...etc....et lors de vacances à Ouessant j'ai rendu un grand service à une femme du village où nous étions, elle avait la réputation d'être un peu sorcière....elle m'a donné le remède.
-C'est fabuleux....une chevelure pareille....tu me refiles ton truc?
-Il te suffit de dormir avec ta calvitie entre les jambes de ta femme.
-Là&#8230;. tu joues avec mes pieds.
-Non, je t'assure... Je te le jure sur la tête de mes enfants.....ton crâne en contact avec la partie la plus humide de son sexe.

 En rentrant à la maison, notre chauve raconte à sa femme le moyen de retrouver une belle chevelure.

-Enfin, il s'est moqué de toi...ce n'est pas possible...tu vois la posture d'ici...moi les jambes écartées...pas de culotte de nuit....et ta tête entre mes cuisses.
-Chérie ça ne coûte rien d'essayer....fais-moi plaisir.
Quelques semaines plus tard les cheveux de notre ami commencent à repousser, si bien qu'après six mois, il était fier d'arborer une super chevelure.
Un soir, de sortie au cinéma, pendant la projection, un superbe chauve vient s'asseoir devant eux.
Et notre ami s'adressant à sa femme.
-Le pauvre... il doit être bourré de complexes... comme il doit être malheureux... je vais lui dire comment faire.
-Enfin ne va pas raconter ça... je vais avoir l'air de quoi moi ?
-Ma chérie, un moment de honte est vite passé... et puis il ne nous connaît pas....je vais lui dire... pense à ce qu'il doit souffrir. 
Et notre ami tape sur l'épaule du chauve. Celui-ci se retourne, il a une barbe impressionnante.
Notre ami le regarde interloqué....avale sa salive et lui dit.
-Toi, saligaud... je ne te dirai rien.


----------



## al02 (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Théatre de boulvard  "Ocupe toi d'Amélie"...hum....je pense.....Au secour Pascal77.
> J'ai la memoire qui flanche...je n'sais pas trop pourquoi......:


Alzeimer est passé par chez toi aussi?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jose Culot.


----------



## EtVlan (23 Avril 2006)

Un papa Italien converse avec ses 3 fils.

Il demande au premier, dis moi Roberto qu'elle est ton repas préféré?

Roberto lui répond le spaghetti papa, j'adore le spaghetti.

Il demande au deuxième: Stephano, qu'elle est ton repas préféré?

Stepnano répond: le rigatoni papa, délicieuse pâte épaisse.

Il demande au troisième, Gino, qu'elle est ton repas préféré?

Gino lui répond, le clitoris Papa. 

Le papa se lève debout et sur un ton choqué.

Mais le clitoris...ça goute le caca mon garçon. 

Gino lui répond: c'est parce que tu prends les bouchées trop grosses que ça goute le caca.


----------



## EtVlan (23 Avril 2006)

Un papa va pour la première fois à la chasse. Coup de chance, il revient avec un superbe lapin. Il décide de le servir à ses enfants au repas du soir.

Comme il sait que ses enfants sont émotifs et tendres, il se dit qu'il ne va pas leur dire directement de quoi il s'agit. Aussi, il attend que sa fille aînée lui dise :

- "C'est délicieux, papa. Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"

Sentant le piège, le père répond :

- "Ah, ma chérie, c'est ainsi que ta maman m'appelle parfois."

Alors la petite fille se tourne vers son frère cadet et lui dit :

- "Crache vite!!!!, c'est du trou d'cul ! "


----------



## EtVlan (23 Avril 2006)

C'est 3 filles, de 12, 13 et 14 ans qui jouent dans la cage d'escalier d'une école secondaire d'une banlieue.

Celle de 12 ans voit une tache blanche par terre et dit:
"- Oh, une tache de lait!"

Celle de 13 ans s'agenouille, renifle et dit:
"- Ce n'est pas du lait, c'est du ******!"

Celle de 14 ans s'agenouille, trempe son doigt et le lèche et dit:
"- Et en plus il n'est pas du quartier!"


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2006)

Un brocanteur se rend dans une ferme, dans l'espoir d'y trouver quelques meubles ou bibelots anciens.

Il entre et voit un petit chat qui est en train de boire son lait dans un bol chinois de l'époque Ming. Aucun doute possible, le bol est authentique.
Arrive le paysan. 
-Bonjour monsieur, dit le brocanteur. Je vois que vous avez un bien joli petit chat. Voulez-vous me le vendre? 
-Mais bien sûr c'est 50 euros. 
Le brocanteur donne un billet de 50 euros, puis rajoute: 
-Vous pouvez aussi me vendre son bol? Comme il a l'habitude de boire son lait dans ce bol, il vaut mieux  éviter de le perturber
-Ah non monsieur, le bol du chat n'est pas à vendre. 
-Mais pourquoi? 
-Parce qu'avec ce bol de l'époque Ming, j'arrive à vendre 2 à 3 chatons par semaine...!

:love:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raymond, le beau-frère de Robert Mastard, rentre chez lui complètement bourré sur le coup des 5 heures du mat'.

Il est tellement imbibé qu'après avoir tenté vainement pendant plusieurs minutes d'introduire sa clé dans la serrure, il s'effondre sur le paillasson et s'endort.

À huit heures du matin, sa femme tente d'ouvrir la porte pour aller au travail, mais Raymond a coincé la serrure avec sa clé et la porte est bloquée!
Du coup, la femme se met a tambouriner la porte de toutes ses force et crie:
- RAYMOND JE SAIS QU'T'ES LÀ ! OUVRE !

Et de l'autre côté Raymond qui est encore en demi coma éthylique:
- Qui... Qui... Qui c'est?
- C'EST MOI, AUGUSTINE, TA FEMME!

Alors Raymond, furibard, lui répond:
- Tu peux retourner là où t'as passé la nuit, SALOPPE!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

mouarrfff Jo_6466 j'adooore la 2ème  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

héhé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

ne lis pas St John c'est pas de ton âge  

Quéquette et Foufoune sont au resto. Qui paie l'addition ? 
- C'est Foufoune, parce que Quéquette est raide et que Foufoune a du liquide 


Quéquette et Foufoune sont en voiture et se font arrêter par les flics pour excès de vitesse. Qui paie l! 'amende ? 
- C'est Quéquette, parce que Foufoune est en règle. 

Quéquette et Foufoune font du saut à l'élastique. Qui saute le premier ? 
-	C'est Foufoune, parce que Quéquette a les boules.

 :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ne lis pas St John c'est pas de ton âge
> 
> Quéquette et Foufoune sont au resto. Qui paie l'addition ?
> - C'est Foufoune, parce que Quéquette est raide et que Foufoune a du liquide
> ...




C'est encore de ton age ?


----------



## Dory (24 Avril 2006)

Sortant de l'hôpital où il a passé plusieurs jours en réanimation, un homme est interrogé par les journalistes.

--- Après avoir failli être enlevé par une pancréatite aigüe, due à une absorbtion effrénée de boissons alcoolisées, qu'avez-vous à dire aux médecins qui vous ont sauvé in extremis ?

-- ça s'arrose!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Dans le cadre de la loi sur l'égalité des chances, Microttesoft localise une version de ouinedoze spéciale "Quartiers difficiles" ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

mouarrfff Pascal chui écroulée de rire   excellent!


----------



## EtVlan (24 Avril 2006)

C'est un type qui est dans son lit avec la queue bien bandée sous la couette.

Son fils entre et regarde la bosse étonné : "C'est quoi ça papa ?"

Le père :"Va voir ta mère et dis lui que le chapiteau est dressé et que la représentation va commencer."

Le fils descend les escaliers et remonte quelques minutes plus tard : "Maman a dit que la représentation est annulée parce que le petit clown a le nez qui saigne."


----------



## EtVlan (24 Avril 2006)

Dans une classe de secondaire V, le professeur demande aux étudiants de faire une composition française de manière concise avec les trois domaines suivants: 

1) Religion
2) Sexualité
3) Mystère

Une étudiante a reçu 20/20 

Voici sa compostion :


"Mon Dieu! Je suis enceinte! Mais de qui?"


----------



## EtVlan (24 Avril 2006)

Un ventriloque parcourait la campagne.

Il appercoit un fermier et va à sa rencontre, histoire de se faire un peu de fun sur son dos...

- Alors, vos animaux se portent bien?

- Bien sûr!, ils sont très bien traités!

- Je vais leur demander.

- Ben voyons, un animal, ca parle pas!!???!!

Le ventriloque s'approche du chien.

- Alors mon ami, qu'a-tu à me dire sur ton maître??

Alors le ventriloque continue, mais en se faisant comme si le chien lui répondait

- Mon maître est très bon pour moi, tous les jours, il marche avec moi, il lance un bâton que je lui rapporte et le soir, il me donne du bon manger.

Le fermier est éberlué de voir son chien parler ainsi...

Le ventriloque s'approche du cheval.

- Alors mon ami, qu'a-tu à me dire sur ton maître??

Alors le ventriloque continue, mais en se faisant comme si le cheval lui répondait

- Mon maître est très bon pour moi, tous les jours, il me brosse, me soigne, me donne de l'avoine, il ne me fait pas trop forcer. C'est un bon maître...

Le fermier capote!, des animaux qui parlent......

Je vais aller parler avec votre chèvre...

- Non!!! non!!!!, écoute la pas elle, c'est juste une maudite menteuse!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

* TERRIBLE ACCIDENT DE F1 ICI !!!!!!! *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

tout déraille même les touches


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2006)

CHARLES PERRAULT a dit:
			
		

> Le petit chaperon rouge


C'est l'histoire du loup qui arrive chez mère-grand et qui lui dit:
- Bon mamie, y'en a marre de te manger. On va changer un peu le scénario... Qu'est-ce que tu en penses, si on tirait notre coup tous les deux?
La grand-mère lui répond:
- Ben, écoute, je sais pas trop... D'abord, je suis humaine et toi tu es un animal, alors je ne sais pas trop si ça pourra marcher. En plus, je suis pas mal vieille et je ne sais pas si je saurai encore faire ça!
Le loup:
- T'en fais pas mamie, on va essayer et puis on verra bien!
Et voilà nos deux héros de conte de fée qui se mettent à faire la bête à deux dos... Enfin ils essaient, essaient, essaient, mais visiblement ça ne le fait pas. Comme dit l'autre «Ça coince!»
Après plusieurs minutes et pas mal de tentatives infructueuses, le loup se met à hurler:
- Bon, alors, elle se grouille l'autre conne en rouge avec sa motte de beurre ?!

  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Avril 2006)

Heu... 
Peux tu me rappeler ce qu'il y a comme blagues sur la page précédente ? :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (24 Avril 2006)

Oui , cette histoire a déja été accordée à Jo_6466 , désolés : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3771820&postcount=3543


----------



## EtVlan (24 Avril 2006)

Une dame va renouveler son passeport.

Le fonctionnaire lui demande:

- Combien d'enfants avez vous ?

- 10.

- Et leur prénom ?

- Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard, Bernard et Bernard.

- Et ils s'appellent tous Bernard ? Comment vous faites pour les appeler quand ils jouent tous dehors, par exemple ?

- Très simple, je crie Bernard et ils rentrent tous.

- Et si vous voulez qu'ils passent à table ?

- Pareil. Je crie Bernard et tous se mettent à table.

- Et si vous voulez parler en particulier avec l'un d'entre eux, comment vous faites ?

- Ah ! Dans ce cas-là je l'appelle par son nom de famille...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Peux tu me rappeler ce qu'il y a comme blagues sur la page précédente ? :rateau:



y'a plein de bug aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Papa Rothschild, le banquier, à son fils qui va bientôt se marier. Il le 
> prend à part et lui dit : 

> - Simon mon fils. je ne t'ai jamais parlé de la vie, il est 
> temps de te faire certaines révélations : Connais-tu au moins les doigts 
> de la main ? 
> - Oui papa, il y a l'index, le majeur, le ... 
> - Non, non, ce n'est pas ça, écoute bien Simon mon fils. 
> - Oui papa. 
> - Il y a le doigt du voyage, le doigt de la direction, le 
> doigt de la jouissance, le doigt du mariage et le doigt de la 
> distinction, Simon mon fils. 
> - Oui papa et quels sont-il ? 
> - Le doigt du voyage, c'est le pouce, celui que tu lèves quand 
> tu fais du stop... Le doigt de la direction, c'est l'index, celui que tu 
> lèves quand tu veux montrer quelque chose... Le doigt du mariage, 
c'est l'annulaire, c'est dans celui-ci que tu glisses l'alliance, Simon mon fils... 
Le doigt de la distinction, c'est l'auriculaire, c'est celui que tu lèves quand tu bois 
une tasse de thé... Et enfin, le doigt de la jouissance, c'est 
> le majeur, celui-là tu le mouilles dans ta bouche et tu comptes les 
> billets, Simon mon fils. 
>


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oui , cette histoire a déja été accordée à Jo_6466 , désolés


:rose: :rose: :rose: 

Jo_6466 est imparable mais y'en a qui bosse ici et j'étais pas remonté en arrière, je le ferais plus, n'empêche que celle là je l'aime bien...


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

C'est une femme qui se rend chez son docteur. Elle se plaint d'avoir des poils sur la poitrine. Le medecin lui demande:
"Montrez-moi donc ça... Ah oui effectivement... Mais jusqu'où cela descend-il?"
"Hé bien jusqu'aux *******s docteur..."

:mouais: 
:rateau: 
:hein:


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

Jésus revient sur Terre. Il entre dans un café :
"Salut les gards je suis Jésus, je suis redescendu sur Terre !"
"Allez, je ne te crois pas."
"Oui, oui c'est vrai je suis Jésus!"
"Prouve-le!"
Un handicapé passait par-là dans son fauteil roulant, Jésus lui met la main sur l'épaule et le paralytique se lève et marche.
Un aveugle boit sa bière, Jésus lui met la main sur les yeux et l'aveugle retrouve une vision 10/10?
Jésus s'approche d'un troisième...
"Ne me touche pas, ne me touche pas!!" dit celui-ci.
"Mais pourquoi donc, je ne te veux aucun mal, seulement te guérir" dit Jésus.
"Ne me touche surtout pas : je suis fonctionnaire en congé de maladie depuis seulement trois semaines".

:mouais: 

(bof bof, ils devraient prendre exemple sur les blagues belges ou anglaises, ces petits français de la fac...)


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2006)

C'est un gars qui est manchot ...  Il rentre dans un bar et va s'asseoir sur un tabouret, juste en face du barman qui est en train de nettoyer ses verres.

Le manchot dit: 
- Je n'ai pas de bras, comme vous pouvez le voir ... seriez-vous assez aimable pour m'aider à boire  mon verre de bière?

Le barman répond: 
- Bien sûr!" Et il porte le verre de bière aux lèvres du manchot

Quelques instants plus tard le manchot lance: 
Je me demande si vous seriez assez gentil pour prendre mon mouchoir dans ma poche, et essuyer la mousse que j'ai aux lèvres...

Et le barman s'exécute sans sourciller.

Un peu plus tard de nouveau le manchot: 
- Si vous allez dans la poche de droite de mon pantalon (non c'est pas là qu'on rigole), vous trouverez l'argent pour la bière

Alors le barman va se servir

Enfin, le manchot ajoute: 
- Vous avez été très gentil. Une dernière petite chose ... pouvez-vous me renseigner où se trouvent les toilettes?

Alors le barman réfléchit deux secondes et dit:
 - Les toilettes? ... euh ... c'est dans la station service de l'autre côté de la rue


:love:

----------------------------------------------------------

Le médecin , qui suivait une vieille dame de quatre-vingts ans,  prend sa retraite ...

Son nouveau médecin lui demande de lui apporter la liste de ses prescriptions habituelles à sa prochaine visite.

Alors que le jeune médecin parcourt la liste de ses médicaments, il écarquille les yeux en voyant qu'elle avait une prescription pour la pilule contraceptive.
 - Madame Dubois, est-ce que vous vous rendez compte que c'est LA PILULE ?
 - Bien sûr, répondit-elle, ça m'aide à dormir."
 - Madame Dubois, je vous assure qu'il n'y a RIEN là-dedans pour faire dormir, ce sont des pilules contraceptives. Vous n'en avez plus besoin!!
 - Oui, docteur, je sais tout cela. Mais, chaque matin j'en écrase une et je la mélange au jus d'orange de ma petite fille de seize ans.
Et croyez-moi, ça m'aide à dormir tranquille&#8230;.!


 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Un américain, un japonais et un belge sont assis dans un sauna.

Soudain, le bruit d'un "bip" se fait entendre.
L'américain appuie sur son avant bras avec son index et le "bip"s'arrête.

Le belge le regarde époustouflé.
L'américain lui dit :
- Je vous prie de m'excuser, c'était mon pager, j'ai la puce implantée sous la peau de l'avant bras.

Quelques secondes plus tard, le belge entend une sonnerie de téléphone.
Le japonais met la paume de sa main contre son oreille et quand il a fini de parler il explique au belge complètement suffoqué :
- Désolé, c'était mon portable, j'ai la puce implantée dans la main

Le belge se sent vraiment ignorant aux yeux des 2 autres et décide de les impressionner au plus vite, il se lève, va aux toilettes et revient au sauna avec du papier toilette qui lui pend aux fesses.
Les 2 autres le regardent et s'interrogent.

Et le belge leur dit 
- Merde alors, j'ai encore reçu un fax !!


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Un gars entre dans un supermarché et demande à la caissière : 
"Où sont les tampax ?... 
- La caissière lui dit : "3ème rangée à gauche" 
Le même gars repasse 15 minutes plus tard devant la même caissière, avec 3 kilos d'ouate et 2 mètres de cordelette. 
- La caissière éclate de rire et lui dit : "Je ne pense pas que ce soit ça que votre femme voulait !... 
Le gars lui dit : "La semaine passée, je lui ai demandé d'aller chercher des cigarettes et elle est revenue avec un sachet de tabac et des feuilles. 
Alors ses tampax, elle va se les rouler !!! " 
 
***************************************************************************
C'est un pain au chocolat qui rencontre un croissant et qui lui dit : 
- "Eh, pourquoi t'es en forme de lune toi ? 
- Oh, j't'en pose des questions, moi ? Est-ce que j'te demande pourquoi 
t'as une merde au cul ?"


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï."

 

 :love: :bebe: *Toumaï la rigolote* :bebe: :love: ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de _ta tion_ à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mikoo au bal masqué ohé ohé   :bebe:  et jo_6466 :love: :love:

il est où ce MrVmachintruc en état de fonctionnement  l'est tout cassé chez moaa


----------



## tilub (24 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Iconoclaste:hein: Samovar = Café.


Juste pour info :
samovar, nom masculin
    Bouilloire russe munie dun robinet, destinée à recevoir le thé et quon chauffait autrefois avec des braises.

iconoclaste, adjectif
    [HISTOIRE] Relatif à liconoclasme. La colère iconoclaste.	*[Par extension] Qui brise des uvres dart.

    [Figuré] Qui cherche à détruire les traditions, les idées reçues. Un écrivain iconoclaste. 
Source : Antidote Prisme

C'est pas plutôt "inculte" que t'avais voulu dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

oulà  allo????José est demandé d'urgence au topic blagues du lundi siouplait:hein:  c'est trop compliqué pour moi là:casse: :bebe: 

désolée, chui intérimaire à passe temps:rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Avril 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info :
> samovar, nom masculin
> Bouilloire russe munie d&#8217;un robinet, destinée à recevoir le thé et qu&#8217;on chauffait autrefois avec des braises.
> 
> ...



À tous et à venir salut. 
L&#8217;instruction abêtit l&#8217;homme&#8230;.Plus il a de références moins il pense. 
Petit impertinent&#8230;tu distilles le dictionnaire comme Pascal 77 les modes d&#8217;emplois des diverses emmerdes que l&#8217;on peut trouver sur un Mac.:modo:
Dans tes connaissances, as-tu déjà rencontré quelqu'un qui buvait du thé  venant d&#8217;un samovar ? Moi jamais. 
Pourtant du café, venant de samovars dûment estampillés et de capacités différentes, j&#8217;en ai bu des tasses et des tasses. J&#8217;ai même hérité d&#8217;un samovar d&#8217;origine soviétique où l&#8217;on trouvait « inside » *du marc de café, de champagne et des bouchons de bouteilles à vodka &#8230; des feuilles de thé jamais*&#8230;.d&#8217;ailleurs le thé à la vodka c&#8217;est dégue. :hein:
De l&#8217;ignorance, j&#8217;en ai sûrement  plus que toi &#8230;.mais de l&#8217;expérience mon cher&#8230;il va falloir que tu attendes d&#8217;être sec derrière les oreilles. :bebe:
Tu vois les choses ne sont pas nécessairement destinées à fontionner comme pensent leurs concepteurs&#8230;.
Un exemple parmi tant d&#8217;autres&#8230;
-Les ordinateurs- Outil de haute technologie qui permet aux scientifiques (et assimilés qui vivent en nanosecondes) de gagner du temps et de vivre x fois plus vite que leurs congénères. 
En réalité&#8230;..regarde simplement sur Macgé ; la majorité des macusers bourrés :rose:&#8230; et bourrés de théorie, qui parviennent à se planter sur leur bureau :hein:&#8230;un autre sur MSN&#8230;un autre sur Bugdom&#8230;.Celui-là va poster sur les blagues du lundi&#8230;.et un autre cherche vainement à comprendre pourquoi il ne sait pas envoyer de photos sur un post :sick:&#8230;. j&#8217;en passe et des meilleures ; :affraid:cherchant à profiter de *l&#8217;expérience* des Académiciens minoritaires, gens d&#8217;expérience, vêtus de vert ; pour nous tirer d&#8217;embarras. :modo:
Ici un ordi sert majoritairement de console de jeux et de hobby&#8230;.pourtant ce n&#8217;est pas ce que te dira le dictionnaire&#8230; 
De la théorie à la pratique il y a parfois un fossé &#8230;que dis-je&#8230;un ravin.
Et le dictionnaire, je m&#8217;en tape&#8230;Va voir au mot « biroute », chacun sait ce que cela veut dire&#8230;.mais pas Larousse.*
Là dessus je te laisse&#8230;J-C 
* Et je ne te parle pas de toutes les conneries que le correcteur de Word a essayé de me faire faire&#8230;.heureusement j&#8217;ai de l&#8217;expèrience.


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Avril 2006)

Apprenez les langues

Deux namurois sont assis sur un banc au bord de la rue
Il y a une voiture qui sarrête et leur demande 
-dou iou spike ane glich ?
Les deux Namurois se regardent.
-Tu as compris quelque chose Jo ?
-Rien du tout Çoi *,( diminutif de François) cest sûrement un étranger qui sest perdu.
Lautomobiliste insiste.
-A bla espa gniole ?.... Si par là italia no ?.... Sprequen si deuche ?..... Hue spréque neder lent ?...... Fa la por tu graisse ?
Les  deux compères, médusés, regardent lil éteint regardent lautomobiliste qui découragé sen va en quête du renseignement espéré.
-Dis Jo, avec tous ces étrangers qui viennent visiter Namur, tu ne crois pas quon devrait se mettre à apprendre une langue étrangère ?
-Pourquoi faire Çoi ? Regarde celui-làIl connaît six langues et ça ne lui a servi à rien.

Pour gouverne :Lemblème de Namur est lescargot. Les Namurois sont lents parce quils attendent les autres.
A Namur, les hommes sappellent tous, Joseph ou François.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Miracle

Le curé du village, qui forçait de temps en temps sur le vin de messe sembirlificotte lors de son sermon dominical.:rose:
-..Cest ainsi que Jesus nourrit, sept Juifs avec sept mlle poissons et sept mille pains. Amen.
Il descend de la chaire de vérité et toise sévèrement Jean le forgeron du village qui sétouffe de rire.
De retour au presbytère, sa servante lui dit.
-Monsieur le Curé, vous vous êtes trompé, ce nest pas sept Juifs mais sept milleetcetc
-Ce nest rien, je rectifierai dimanche prochain.
Et le dimanche suivant, notre curé toisant le forgeron, qui rigolait déjà.
-Notre seigneur Jésus-Christ dans le désert du Sinaï a nourrit sept mille Juifs avec sept pains et sept poissons.
A ce moment le forgeron éclate de rire entraînant une partie des fidèles dans leuphorie quasi générale.
Le calme revenu, notre curé, histoire de ne pas perdre la face se penche vers le forgeron.
-Tu en ferais bien autant toi. qui rigole bêtement.
Et le forgeron en sétranglant de rire.
-Oui monsieur le Curé.avec le reste de la semaine passée.:rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Avril 2006)

Créer une nouvelle catégorie de blague: la blague tautologique  
Par exemple:
"Celle-là je l'aime pas, elle manque de sel"

A vous


----------



## al02 (25 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Créer une nouvelle catégorie de blague: la blague tautologique
> Par exemple:
> "Celle-là je l'aime pas, elle manque de sel"
> 
> A vous



J'aime bien Poivre d'Arvor !


----------



## tilub (25 Avril 2006)

Roooooooooo, 'faut pas être susceptible J.C
Je ne remettais en doute l'expérience de personne. 
Cependant 



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Va voir au mot « biroute », chacun sait ce que cela veut dire.mais pas Larousse.


biroute, nom féminin

    [Argot militaire] Manche à air.
    [Argot] Pénis.

[Source : Antidote Prisme]

C'est qui "Larousse", une amie à toi ? 
Peace man.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Quelles sont les 5 lettres de l'alphabet qui caractérisent la femme portugaise ? 
- Réponse : F L M N H (répétez-les vite, plusieurs fois de suite, vous allez comprendre .) 

CHAMPAGNE 
2 gays fêtent leur 1 an de PACS : 
- "Ce soir c'est champagne - vaseline" 
- "Mince, on n'a plus de vaseline." 
- "Alors ce sera champagne - cul sec !" 


COMPLIMENT 
- Une femme nue, se regarde debout devant la glace : 
- Elle dit à son époux : "Je me trouve horrible à regarder, grasse et ridée. J'ai besoin d'un compliment" 
- Le mari répond : " Tu as une bonne vue" 

Quelle est la différence entre un vieux pneu et un tas de 365 capotes usagées ? 
- Aucune, it was a good year ! 


Comment Pinocchio s'est-il aperçu qu'il était en bois ? 
- Lorsqu'il s'est masturbé, il a failli prendre feu ! 


Que dit Gilbert Montagné lorsqu'on lui donne du papier de verre ? 
******, c'est écrit serré ... 

Pourquoi les Schtroumpfs rigolent-ils tout le temps ? 
Parce que l'herbe leur chatouille les *******s 

Quelle est la différence entre une femme de 150 kg et un sanglier 
de 150 kg ? 
Le sanglier, quand tu l'as tiré, tu t'en vantes...


----------



## wolverine (25 Avril 2006)

toujours aussi bonne ..tes blagues !


----------



## tilub (25 Avril 2006)

Anch'io !!  
   
J'en ai la larme à l'il


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Anch'io !!
> 
> J'en ai la larme à l'il



Anch'io un nouveau code, une langue inconnue t'as voulu dire anchoix pitêtre:hein: c'est clair que çà doit piquer l'oeil c't'histouare


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Les plus courtes sont les meilleures :

C'set l'histoire de deux prostituées qui se disputent.
 ​


----------



## duracel (26 Avril 2006)

Vous avez déjà vu la femme de Stevie Wonder?








Lui non plus....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà vu la femme de Stevie Wonder Gilbert Montagné ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gniiiii ! :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (26 Avril 2006)

Deux prêtres décident de passer leurs vacances à Hawaï. 
Ils sont déterminés à prendre de vraies vacances en ne portant rien qui puisse les identifier comme faisant partie du clergé.
Aussitôt arrivés, ils achètent bermudas, shorts, chemises, sandales, lunettes de soleil, etc.
Le matin suivant, ils sont à la plage, habillés comme des touristes...
Assis sur leur chaise de plage, ils prennent un drink au soleil en appréciant leur situation de vacanciers lorsqu'une belle grande blonde aux formes désirables, en bikini topless, passe devant eux et, avec un grand sourire :
"Bonjour mon Père, bonjour mon Père" à chacun d'eux...
Ils sont éberlués... Comment sait-elle qu'ils sont prêtres ?
Le jour suivant, ils retournent au magasin pour s'acheter des costumes de plage encore plus modernes...
Toujours assis sur leur chaise de plage, ils profitent du soleil lorsque la même grande blonde aux rondeurs plus que dénudées, string monokini, leur adresse son plus beau sourire :
"Bonjour mon Père", "Bonjour mon Père", et continue son chemin.
Un des prêtres, n'en pouvant plus, l'interpelle : "Une minute, jeune fille !"
"Oui, mon Père ?" dit-elle.
"Nous sommes des prêtres et fiers de l'être, mais j'ai besoin de savoir comment vous pouvez vous en rendre compte, habillés comme nous le sommes ?"
"Mais enfin mon Père... c'est moi... soeur Catherine !"


----------



## EtVlan (26 Avril 2006)

Vanessa arrive de l'école en sautillant .. 
"Maman, Maman," crie-t-elle" on a compté aujourd'hui, et les autres enfants 
ont compté jusqu'à 4 mais moi je suis allée jusqu'à 10... 
Écoute: "1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 !!!" 
"C'est très bien" dit sa mère. 
"Est-ce parce que je suis blonde maman?" 
"Oui, c'est parce que tu es blonde." 

Le jour suivant la fille revient de l'école toute excitée. 
"Maman, Maman",crie-t-elle: "On a récité l'alphabet aujourd'hui, et les 
autres ne savaient que jusqu'à D mais moi je me suis rendue à G...Écoute: 
"A_B_C_D_E_F_G_..Tu as entendu ?" 
"Très bien" dit sa mère. 
"C'est parce que je suis blonde hein maman ?" 
"Oui, c'est parce que tu es blonde." 

Le jour suivant la fille revient de la classe surexcitée. 
"Maman, Maman" crie-t-elle. "On est allé au gymnase aujourd'hui et après, on est allé aux douches, et toutes les filles ont la poitrine plate, mais moi regarde!" 
Et elle lève son gilet révélant un buste de 36C. 
"Très bien" dit sa mère embarrassée. 
"C'est parce que je suis blonde, maman?" 
"Non Vanessa, c'est parce que tu as 24 ans"......


----------



## EtVlan (26 Avril 2006)

Une femme veut se faire opérer car elle trouve que ses lèvres vaginales sont trop grandes. Elle demande au docteur de garder le plus grand secret sur l'opération car elle est embarrassée et ne veut pas que quiconque le sache.

- Nous sommes tenus au secret professionnel, madame. 

Après l'opération, au réveil, elle trouve trois roses placées avec soin à côté de son lit. Outragée, elle appelle le docteur:

- Je pensais vous avoir demandé de ne pas parler de mon opération à personne! 

- Ne vous inquiétez pas. Je n'ai rien dit à personne. 

La première rose est de moi. Je me suis senti mal parce que vous avez traversé tout ceci complètement seule. 

La deuxième est de mon infirmière. Elle m'a aidé à vous opérer. 

- Et la troisième? 

- Elle provient d'un type dans l'unité des grands brûlés qui vous remercie pour ses nouvelles oreilles!


----------



## EtVlan (26 Avril 2006)

Un homme et une femme attendent en ligne au centre de don dans un hôpital.

Homme : «Que faites-vous ici aujourdhui ?» 

Femme : «Oh, je viens donner un peu de mon sang. Ils donnent 5$ pour cela vous savez !»

Homme : «Hum, intéressant. Moi je suis ici pour donner du ******, mais il me paye 25$ !»

La femme reste pensive un moment, puis les deux personnes continuent de bavarder avant de se séparer. Plusieurs mois plus tard, la même femme et le même homme se rencontrent à nouveau dans cette même file.

Homme : «Bonjour ! Vous êtes encore ici pour donner du sang ?» 

Femme (en faisant signe que non de la tête avec la bouche fermée): «Unh unh !»


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Et elle lève son gilet révélant un buste de 36C.



t'as pas interverti le haut et le bas là :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

Comment être sûr d'énerver sa femme lorsqu'elle vous surprend affalé devant
La télé et vous demande:
"tu regardes quoi ?"
Réponse : Il faut répondre : "la poussière."


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment être sûr d'énerver sa femme lorsqu'elle vous surprend affalé devant
> La télé et vous demande:
> "tu regardes quoi ?"
> Réponse : Il faut répondre : "la poussière."




passer la nuit dans le canapé pour quelques secondes de rire......


....... ouais ça peut malgré tout le faire


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Les plus courtes sont les meilleures :
> 
> C'est l'histoire de deux prostituées qui se disputent.
> ​



A mettre dans la catégorie "blagues tautologiques"  


PS: trop de blagues re-re-re-dites, il y a des sites spécialisés, MacG c'est l'innovation


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2006)

une manif de chômeurs corses à Ajaccio... 
chacun porte une pancarte sur laquelle est inscrit "je veux du travail" et crie des revendications du genre "je veux du travail" 
un entrepreneur continental de passage hèle un des manifestants braillards et lui dit : "toi là, viens ici, j'ai du travail pour toi" 
l'autochtone de lui retourner " pourquoi moi ?"
******************
 Un cafetier corse sans clients dit à sa femme: 
- Je monte faire la sieste. 
Elle demande pourquoi. Il répond : 
- Que veux-tu, je ne peux pas rester sans rien faire ! 

******************

Balthus était un officiel à la cour du roi. Il était obsédé par un fantasme, fourrer son nez dans le corsage de la voluptueuse reine. 

Cependant il savait que la sanction d'un tel acte serait la mort. 

Un jour, il révéla son désir secret à son collègue Horatio, lequel était le médecin privé du roi. 

Horatio lui dit : "je peux arranger ça, mais j'ai besoin de 1000 pièces d'or pour soudoyer". 

Balthus accepta volontiers. 

Le jour suivant, Horatio, le médecin, fabriqua une lotion grattante et en versa un peu dans le soutien-gorge de la reine pendant qu'elle prenait un bain. 

Peu après s'être habillée, la démangeaison commença et augmenta en intensité. 

Après avoir été appelé à la chambre royale, Horatio dit au roi que seule une salive spéciale, appliquée pendant 4 heures, pouvait guérir ce type de démangeaison. Et les tests montraient qu'une telle salive ne pouvait être trouvée que dans la bouche de Balthus. Le roi le convoqua. 

Celui-ci se mit l'antidote que lui avait donné Horatio dans la bouche et pendant les 4 heures suivantes il travailla passionnément sur la magnifique poitrine de sa majesté. 

Satisfait, il retourna dans ses appartements et y trouva Horatio qui attendait son paiement. Mais il refusa de régler Horatio et l'envoya paître, sachant qu'il ne pourrait jamais rien dire au roi sur cette affaire. 

Le jour suivant, Horatio mit une dose massive de la lotion grattante dans le caleçon du roi. 

Celui-ci convoqua Balthus...
***********************

C'est le printemps. Deux gars discutent, assis sur un banc :  
- Regarde : c'est superbe ! Tout sort de terre, tout revit.  
- Déconne pas. J'ai enterré ma belle-mère cette semaine.

*******
Dans le même esprit : 

C'est un gars qui rencontre un de ses amis, couvert de terre, les vetements déchirés, des égratignures sur le visage...  
- Que t'es t-il arrivé mon vieux, on dirait que tu t'es battu  
- Je viens d'enterrer ma belle-mère  
- Et c'est ce qui te met dans un état pareil ?  
- C'est qu'elle voulait pas la grognasse

***********************


Une famille est en train de déjeuner; la petite fille de 10 ans ne mange pas beaucoup et garde le nez dans son assiette.... Au bout d'un moment, elle dit : 
- J'ai quelque chose à vous annoncer. 

Le silence se fait et tous écoutent 
- Je ne suis plus vierge, et elle se met à pleurer. 

De nouveau un long silence....et puis.... Le père s'adresse à sa femme: 
- C'est de ta faute, toujours habillée et maquillée comme une pute, tu crois que tu es un exemple pour ta fille ? Toujours à te vautrer sur le canapé, la chatte à l'air .....C'est lamentable, c'est comme ça que les problèmes arrivent. 

À son tour, la femme s'adresse à son mari: 
- Et toi, tu crois que tu es un exemple ? À gaspiller ta paye avec des ******** qui viennent parfois te raccompagner jusque devant la maison, tu crois que tu es un exemple pour ta fille de 10 ans ? 

Et le père de continuer: 
- Et sa grande soeur, cette bonne à rien, avec son copain chevelu et drogué Hans Zimmer, toujours en train de se tripoter et de baiser dans tous les recoins de la maison, tu crois que c'est un exemple? 

Et ça continue comme ça....... 

La grand-mère prend sa petite fille par les épaules pour la consoler et lui demande: 
- Alors ma petite fille, comment cela est-il arrivé ? 

Et la petite de répondre en étouffant ses sanglots: 
- Monsieur le curé a choisi une autre fille pour faire la Vierge dans la Crèche de Noël

*****************

C'est un gamin qui voit sa mère toute nue pour la première fois. 
Il reste bouche bée devant le sexe féminin et finalement se décide : 
- Maman, Maman, c'est quoi ca ? 

Sa mère se résigne à lui répondre : 

- Ben ca, c'est le coup de hâche du bon Dieu. 

- Pas de bol alors, en plein dans la ch***e !

*****************


Un évèque arrive dans une station de métro et s'installe sur un siège juste à côté d'un jeune vagabond visiblement sous l'effet de psychotropes et de l'alcool. Le jeune homme lit le journal tant bien que mal et semble dérouté par ce qu'il y lit (cé bô cekilili non ?) s'interrompant un instant il lève les yeux vers l'évèque et lui pose adresse ainsi la parole : 
- Monseigneur, puis-je vous poser une question ? 
- Oui mon fils ? 
- Que sont donc l'arthrite et la dermatomyosite ? 
- Ah mon fils, ce sont deux maux que Dieu envoie pour punir une vie de stupre et de perversion. 
- Mais c'est horrible ! 
- Oui mon fils, mais il n'est jamais trop tard pour revenir dans la vrai foi, pour reprendre une conduite honorable, voulez vous venir en confession ce samedi ? 
- Oh moi ça va mais dans le journal ils disent que Benoit XVI souffre beaucoup et que ses médecins désespèrent.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment être sûr d'énerver sa femme lorsqu'elle vous surprend affalé devant
> La télé et vous demande:
> "tu regardes quoi ?"
> Réponse : Il faut répondre : "la poussière."


Comment faire crier ta femme au lit?
.
.
.
.
Essuye-toi aux rideaux et tu verras! 


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Amitié féminine : 
Une femme n'est pas rentrée de toute la nuit à la maison. 
Le lendemain matin elle raconte a son mari qu'elle a dormi chez une amie. Le mari appelle ses 10 meilleures amies. 
Aucune ne confirme. 

Amitié masculine : 
Un homme n'est pas rentre a la maison de toute la nuit. 
Le lendemain matin il raconte a sa femme qu'il a dormi chez un ami. La femme appelle ses 10 meilleurs amis. 
8 d'entre eux confirment que le mari a dormi chez eux et 2 soutiennent même qu'il est encore là !!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

L'evangile version MS-DOS

C'est La première oeuvre de l'écrivain à succès Gatespeare !

Le livre est en fonte Courier, tout en noir et blanc; il n'y a ni pagination ni index ni sommaire, mais il est léger et certains gourous y trouvent la Vérité sur les Bases de l'Existence...

Dans la même collection :

- La Sainte WinBible (Testament 3.1) : Le maniement et l'apparence sont bien plus agréables que le livre précédent. Le poids est encore supportable. Mais l'oeuvre est fragile : toute erreur de manipulation peut entraîner la destruction du livre. L'index et la pagination existent mais ne sont pas parfaits : parfois certaines références venant d'autres oeuvres du même auteur comme Excel V ou Word VI conduisent à des erreurs de page.

- La Sainte WinBible (Testament 95) : Le maniement et l'apparence sont encore plus beaux. La pagination est plus fiable. Par contre vous aurez besoin d'un solide rayonnage de bibliothèque, et si vous avez le malheur de perdre l'index de registres, vous êtes bon pour tout racheter. Quant aux références aux oeuvres précédentes, censées être toujours valables, c'est assez aléatoire.

- Le MacCoran Système 7 : Le livre est très beau, la couverture est fraîche et joyeuse, le poids raisonnable. Mais neuf pages sur dix sont collées, et les deux lignes de préface proclament que vous n'avez pas besoin d'en savoir plus.

- Le NécrUnixicon : Les deux cent tomes, écrits petits et bourrés d'abréviations et de codes, nécessitent un chariot élévateur. On vous explique en long, en large et en travers toutes les possibilités - réellement impressionnantes. Après avoir refermé le dernier tome, vous ne savez plus ce que vous vouliez.



-------------------


Pourquoi dit-on Windows ?Parce que c'est à jeter par la fenêtre ! 


------------------

La programmation, c'est comme le sexe...
Une seule erreur, et il te faudra faire du support toute ta vie... 


------------------

Qu&#8217;a dit la femme de Bill Gates le lendemain de leur nuit de noce?
Oh yeah je comprends pourquoi tu as appelé ta compagnie *Micro*soft ! 


------------------

Si les compagnies aériennes étaient comme les OS

UNIX Airways
Chaque passager apporte un morceau de l'avion lorsqu'il arrive à l'aéroport. Tous les passagers se rendent ensuite sur la piste et assemblent l'avion ensemble pièce par pièce, tout en discutant sans arrêt sur la sorte d'avion qu'ils sont supposés construire. Lorsque les passagers arrivent, l'un d'eux doit être désigné pilote et doit se rendre dans la cabine de pilotage. Là, il trouve des manuels décrivant l'avion dans ses moindres détails, mais ne donnant aucune instruction sur le pilotage.

Air DOS
Tous les passagers poussent l'avion jusqu'à ce qu'il commence à planer. Ils sautent à bord et laissent l'avion glisser jusqu'à ce qu'il retombe. Ensuite, ils redescendent, poussent l'avion, et ainsi de suite.

Mac Airlines
Toutes les hôtesses, pilotes, préposés aux bagages et aux billets ont tous exactement le même visage. Vous entrez dans l'avion sans le voir et une fois à l'intérieur, vous n'avez aucun hublot pour voir dehors si vous êtes en vol ou pas. Aucune vibration durant le décollage, le vol ou l'atterrissage. Bref, vous ne savez même pas que c'est un avion et que vous êtes en vol ! Chaque fois que vous posez une question portant sur des détails, on vous rappelle gentiment mais fermement que vous n'avez pas besoin de le savoir, que vous ne voulez pas le savoir, et que tout sera fait pour vous sans que vous ayez à le savoir, alors fermez-la.

Windows Air
L'aérogare est très belle et colorée. Les hôtesses sont très gentilles. C'est très facile de consigner vos valises et l'embarquement se fait sans histoire. Le décollage est parfait. Après une dizaine de minutes de vol, l'avion explose sans aucun avertissement. 

Windows NT Air
Comme Windows Air, mais le billet coûte plus cher, les avions sont beaucoup plus gros, et lorsqu'ils explosent, tous les autres avions dans un rayon de 80 kilomètres explosent aussi. 

Linux Air
Compagnie fondée par des employés mécontents provenant des autresCompagnies aériennes. Ils construisent leurs propres avions, leurs propres comptoirs et pavent leurs pistes eux-mêmes. Le coût du billet est minime... il couvre seulement les frais encourus pour l'imprimer ! Vous pouvez aussi télécharger votre billet gratuitement et le faire imprimer vous-mêmes. Une fois à bord, on vous donne un siège, quatre vis, des outils et un petit guide nommé Pose-siège.html. Une fois en place, le siège entièrement ajustable est très confortable. Le vol part et arrive à temps, sans pépin.Les repas à bord sont légers et nourrissants.Lorsque vous essayez de dire aux autres personnes que vous avez voyagégratuitement, dans un avion super confort, ils vous regardent comme si vous étiez un idiot et crient: " QUOI?!? IL A FALLU QUE TU POSES LE SIEGE TOI MEME ?

----------------------

Dictionnaire d'interprétation de Microsoft


Plusieurs approches sont présentement évaluées. 
- On essaie encore jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne. 

Coordination de projet très sérieuse. 
- On a pris notre pose café ensemble. 

C'est une révolution technologique. 
- Ça fonctionne pas pire mais ça l'air Hi-Tech! 

La satisfaction des consommateurs est assurée . 
- On est tellement en retard dans notre échéancier que le public public va avaler n'importe quoi ! 

Les testes préliminaires furent inconclusifs. 
- On a fait sauter un mainframe d'un demi-million de dollar en essayant de compiler le programme. 

Les résultats des tests sont plus que satisfaisants. 
- On a été capable de rebooter Windows 95 après l'installation 

Le projet devra être abandonné! 
- Le gars qui comprenait comment ça fonctionne vient de démissionner. 

Tout nouveau produit. 
- Aucune compatibilité avec les versions antérieures n'est possible. 

Des années d'évolution. 
- On a réussi à le faire fonctionner. 

Aucun entretien nécessaire. 
- Ça ne se répare pas de toutes façons... 

Nous respectons les normes. 
- On l'a toujours fait comme ça.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Avril 2006)

Et lorthographe bordel

Sleon une edtue de lUvinertisé de Cmabrigde lodrre des ltteers dans un mot na pas dipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirère et la drenèire soeint à la bnnoe pclae.
Le rsete peut êrte dans un dsérorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porlbème. Cest prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mmêe, mias le mot cmome un tuot.
La peruve.
Arlos ne veenz puls mememdrer aevc les corerticons otrahhgropqiues.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Et l&#8217;orthographe bordel
> 
> Sleon une edtue de l&#8217;Uvinertisé de Cmabrigde l&#8217;odrre des ltteers dans un mot n&#8217;a pas d&#8217;ipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirère et la drenèire soeint à la bnnoe pclae.
> Le rsete peut êrte dans un dsérorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porlbème. C&#8217;est prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mmêe, mias le mot cmome un tuot.
> ...


 nrie Cmopirs j'ia ...

Euh ... et l'ordre des mots c'est important?????


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

Le Bar va fermer pour cause de vide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar va fermer pour cause de vide.



Si c'était une cause de fermeture, il n'aurait jamais ouvert !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

Tu te trompes lourdement.


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Sont vraiment drôles vos blagues...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Comment dit-on 69 en japonais ? 
Kissusski. 

Quelle est la différence fondamentale entre une mère juive et un 
terroriste ? 
On peut négocier avec le terroriste. 

Daffy Duck et Donald Duck se bagarrent. Qu'est-ce que ça fait ? 
Un conflit de canard. 

Qu'est-ce qu'un canif ? 
Un petit fien. 

Que faire si votre femme commence à fumer ? 
Utilisez un gel lubrifiant. 

Quelle est la différence entre une contractuelle et un pitbull 
enragé ? 
Le rouge à lèvres. 

Comment appelle-t-on un homme qui, manifestement, méprise les 
femmes et s'efforce de les ridiculiser ? 
Karl Lagerfeld. 

Si on s'accroche un poids d'un kilo avec une corde de 50 
centimètres au testicule gauche, et un poids de 2 kilos avec une corde de 70 centimètres au testicule droit, quelle est la corde qui va casser en premier ? 
La corde vocale. 

Comment s'appelle un boomerang qui ne revient pas ? 
Un bout de bois ! 

Comment ramasse-t-on la papaye ? 
Avec une foufourche. 

Quel est la différence entre un afro-américain et un pneu ? 
Quand vous mettez des chaînes au pneu, il ne chante pas le blues. 

Quelle est la peine encourue pour bigamie ? 
Deux belles-mères.


----------



## Dory (27 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar va fermer pour cause de vide.


Et personne pour le combler...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2006)

Mdr.    (j'adore celle avec Karl Lagerfeld).
Toumai, t'auras droit à ta dose de points disco, dès que la machine voudra bien.


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et personne pour le combler...


Normal, personne n'aime jouer les bouche-trous.   Quoi que...


----------



## duracel (27 Avril 2006)

Quelle est la vitesse maximale de l'amour?



68 km/h
Car à partir de 69 km/h, on part en tête à queue...


----------



## al02 (27 Avril 2006)

Cela peut devenir une tête à noce ?


----------



## tilub (27 Avril 2006)

[En imaginant les voix enfantines]
Un petit garçon demande à une petite fille :
"Dis, je peux mettre mon doigt dans ton nombril ?"
La petite fille répond :
"Oui si tu veux"
Au bout d'un moment, la petite fille dit :
"Mais c'est pas mon nombril !"
Et le petit garçon répond :
"Et c'est pas mon doigt non pluuuuus !"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

A partir de quand les petites filles mettent-t-elles des chaussures à talons ??

Quand elles ont assez de se faire embrasser sur le front !


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

.

*LA FEMME ... analyse physico-chimique *

ÉLÉMENT : Femme 

SYMBOLE : Fm

MASSE ATOMIQUE : 
Poids moyen = 59 kg ... Peut varier de 40 à 250kg selon l'âge 

DÉCOUVREUR : Adam 

PROPRIÉTÉS PHYSIQUES :
a) Surface généralement recouverte d'une couche colorée 
b) Point d'ébullition très bas, surtout au printemps 
c) Peut refroidir très très vite 
d) Fond facilement quand elle est bien traitée 
e) Devient amère quand elle est mal traitée 
f) Plusieurs variétés existent, du métal vierge à la raclure 
g) Émission de sons en cas de pressions à certains endroits stratégiques 
h) Processus de sublimation très difficile à mettre en oeuvre 
g) Barycentre (point G) parfois inexistant 
h) Facilite l'accumulation des corps gras, ce qui la rend très instable... 
i) Temps de demi-vie assez court: perd la plupart de ces belles propriétés 

PROPRIÉTÉS CHIMIQUES 
a) Très grande affinité avec l'or, l'argent, le platine et les pierres précieuses 
b) Absorbe facilement de grandes quantités de substances hors de prix 
c) Peut exploser subitement sans avertissement préalable et sans raison connue 
d) Insoluble dans les liquides mais l'activité est fortement augmentée par une solution saturée en alcool. 
e) Plus puissant agent connu dans les processus d'argento-réduction 

USAGES COURANTS 
a) Très ornementale, surtout dans un coupé sport 
b) Peut être très relaxante par moment 
c) Peut apporter une aide déterminante pour beurrer les tartines du bon côté. 

TESTS 
a) Les spécimens les plus purs rougissent lorsqu'ils sont découverts au naturel 
b) Tourne au vert en face d'un plus beau spécimen 

DANGERS 
a) Fatale, sauf entre des mains expérimentées 
b) Il est illégal d'en posséder plus d'une 
c) Provoque l'accoutumance - sevrage très douloureux 
d) Provoque des comportements aberrants et irrationnels chez les accoutumés 
e) Toxicité particulièrement aiguë pour le coeur et système nerveux central

ZONE DE CONSERVATION 
À la cuisine et hors de portée des autres adultes mâles


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

mouarrff Jo   

vous devriez donner patatietpatata à jo...


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

Y'a la même chose sur l'homme, quelqu'un n'a pas cela dans ses archives ? Un p'tit coup de Spotlight n'a rien donné chez moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

quelques réponses de femmes à des phrases bien éculées.... 

L'homme : " On ne s'est pas déjà rencontré ?" La fille : "Oui, c'est moi la réceptionniste de la clinique spécialisée dans les maladies vénériennes." 

L'homme : "Je ne vous ai pas déjà vu quelque part ?" La fille : "Oui, c'est pour ça que je n'y vais plus." 

L'homme : "Est-ce que ce siège est disponible ?" La fille : "Oui, et celui-ci le sera aussi si vous vous asseyez." 

L'homme : "Alors, si on allait chez moi ?" La fille : "Je ne sais pas. Il y a deux places dans une poubelle ?" 

L'homme : "On va chez toi ou on va chez moi ?" La fille : "Les deux. Tu vas chez toi, et moi je vais chez moi." 

L'homme : "Je voudrais bien te rappeler. C'est quoi ton numéro ?" La fille : "Il est dans l'annuaire." 

L'homme : "Mais je ne connais même pas ton nom ! " La fille : "Il est dans l'annuaire aussi." 

L'homme : "Alors, qu'est-ce que tu fais dans la vie ?" La fille : "Je suis travesti." 

L'homme : "Tu es née sous quel signe ?" La fille : "Entrée interdite." 

L'homme : "Comment tu préfères tes oeufs le matin au petit déj ?" La fille : "Non fécondés !" 

L'homme : "Allez, on ne me la fait pas à moi : on est ici tous les deux dans cette boîte pour la même raison" La fille : "Ouais ! Pour se ramasser des gonzesses !" 

L'homme : "Je suis là pour combler tous tes fantasmes !" La fille : "Tu veux dire que tu possèdes un âne et un dogue allemand ?" 

L'homme : "Je veux me donner à toi" La fille : "Désolé, j'accepte pas les cadeaux de pacotille." 

L'homme : "Si je pouvais te voir toute nue, je mourrais heureux." La fille : "Peut-être, mais si je te voyais tout nu, je mourrais de rire." 

L'homme : "J'irai au bout du monde pour toi. La fille : "Oui, mais est-ce que tu saurais y rester ?"


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

Un vieux parisien en vacance d'hiver dans les Alpes eut l'idée d'aller pêcher dans un lac gelé ...

Pêcher, il savait, il avait fait ça toute sa vie. Mais faire un trou dans un lac gelé, c'était la première fois. 
Il s'installe donc avec son matériel au bord du trou et commence à attendre. Au bout d'une heure, il n'avait toujours rien attrapé, c'est alors qu'arrive un gamin, qui perce un autre trou non loin de celui du vieux et qui se met à pêcher aussi. 
Cinq minute plus tard, le gamin s'agite et sort un brochet de trois livre (non sans mal).... Le vieux pense que c'est de la chance et prend son mal en patience. Mais cinq minute après, le gamin sort une tanche de deux kilos ! , Puis un saumon, et encore un brochet...! 
N'y tenant plus, le vieux s'approche du gamin : 
- Hé petit, ça fait plus d'une heure que je suis là et je n'ai rien pris, et toi en un quart d'heure tu te prends une demi douzaine de monstres.. comment tu fais !!? 
- Fo waé lé wée o ho ! répond le gamin. 
- Hein ?! 
- Fo waé lé wée o ho ! 
- Ch'comprends rien, tu peux articuler ? 
Alors le gamin crache un truc dans sa main, puis dit 
- Faut garder les vers au chaud!


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

Une étude a été faite aux USA au sujet de la valeur des hommes et des femmes ... 
Ils sont arrivés à la conclusion que les femmes valaient 65.000.000 FB et les hommes 140 FB

En effet, chez les femmes, il y a : 
- un centre de fabrication : 20.000.000 FB 
- une centrale laitière : 20.000.000 FB 
- un centre d'accueil : 25.000.000 FB 
Soit au total : 65.000.000 FB 

Chez les hommes, il y a : 
- une fricandelle : 40 FB 
- deux boulettes : 45 FB pièce (soit 90 FB) 
- 10 FB pour la sauce



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux types sont a la terrasse d'un café, bien cool en sirotant un petit ricard ....

Un troisième vinet s'installer à la table à coté ...  Au bout d'un moment, il interpelle les deux premiers et leur dit : 
- Vous voyez la voiture rouge arrêtée au feu ? 
- oui, oui, bien sur ..?.!.? 
- Eh bien, je parie que lorsque le feu va passer au vert, elle va démarrer en crissant des pneus, et un voiture bleue va arriver par la, (il montre la voie perpendiculaire) à fond les manettes, et les voitures vont se télescoper au milieu du carrefour 
- Mouais, bof, ....., ah, ah, ah,... etc .. lancent les deux gars incrédules

Soudain, le feu passe au vert, la voiture rouge démarre a fond, une voiture bleue arrive et BAAOUMMMM - CRASHHHH-IIIIRKKK-BADABOUM !!!!!!!!!! Mega-accident ! 
Les deux gars se regardent, interloqués, et demandent au troisième : 
- Mais comment avez vous pu prévoir ça ?????? 
- eh bien, voyez vous, je suis DEVIN ! ... mais rassurez vous, c'est pas forcément inné ... ça se travaille ... d'ailleurs, je donne moi même des cours ! 
- Ah bon ? 
- Oui, si vous êtes intéressés, venez chez moi demain à 22h 
Le premier répond :
- ouais, bof, j'y crois pas trop
L'autre : 
- Bin moi si ... je viendrai ! 
Rendez vous est pris, et le jour dit, le gars se pointe chez le devin: 
- bonsoir, monsieur, pour la leçon, c'est 500 FF, payables d'avance
- Mince! .. mais bon puisque je suis là allons-y
- Bien, commençons alors .... DESHABILLEZ VOUS ! 
- Comment? ... là maintenant? 
- oui,oui ...  ENTIEREMENT ... Le gars, embarassé, s'exécute
- Bien, maintenant, vous allez vous approcher de la table, puis vous vous penchez, et vous fléchissez légèrement les genoux
- Mais je vous vois venir! ..... je parie que vous allez m'enculler
- Bin voila, vous voyez que ça commence à venir !!!


:love:


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Et lorthographe bordel
> 
> Sleon une edtue de lUvinertisé de Cmabrigde lodrre des ltteers dans un mot na pas dipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirère et la drenèire soeint à la bnnoe pclae.
> Le rsete peut êrte dans un dsérorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porlbème. Cest prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mmêe, mias le mot cmome un tuot.
> ...


merci sa me réconforte un peut !


----------



## EtVlan (28 Avril 2006)

Une homme pressé entre en toute vitesse dans un hôtel. Se dirigeant vers la réception, il heurte accidentellement une femme près de lui et se faisant, son coude touche le sein de la dame.

Les voilà tous deux embarassés. Alors l'homme se tourne vers elle et lui dit : 

- Madame, si votre coeur est aussi tendre que votre sein, je sais que vous me pardonnerez. 

Et la dame de répondre : 

- Monsieur, si votre membre est aussi rigide que votre coude, je suis à la chambre 122.


----------



## EtVlan (28 Avril 2006)

M. Tremblay apprend que sa femme vient d'avoir un terrible accident. Il accourt à l'hôpital et demande pour la voir. On lui répond que le Docteur Blouin s'occupe de son dossier et qu'il viendra le rencontrer dans une quinzaine de minutes afin de faire le point sur l'état de santé de son épouse. 

Lorsque le docteur entre dans la salle d'attente, il aperçoit M. Tremblay complètement paniqué. Le Docteur Blouin s'assoit à ses côtés et lui dit: 

Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes, M. Tremblay. Votre femme a eu un accident de la route et sa colonne est fracturée à deux endroits. 

- Mon Dieu, répond M. Tremblay. Remarchera-t-elle un jour? 

- J'ai bien peur que non. C'est inopérable. Vous devrez vous en occuper jusqu'à la fin de ses jours. Vous allez devoir la nourrir chaque journée. 

L'époux se met à pleurer. 

Ce n'est pas tout, vous allez devoir la retourner dans son lit à toutes les deux heures afin d'éviter d'autres complications. 

L'époux n'en peut plus, il est alors incapable de s'arrêter de pleurer. 

- Et évidemment, vous devrez changer ses couches car elle n'a plus le contrôle de sa vessie. Vous devrez les changer environ six fois par jour. 

L'homme se met à trembler et à pleurer de plus en plus fort. 

Le docteur continue: 

- Vous devrez également nettoyer ses selles régulièrement car elle n'a plus le contrôle sur ses sphincters. Ses intestins seront souvent bloqués, je crois. Évidemment, vous devrez vous assurer qu'elle n'accumule aucunes selles. 

M. Tremblay ne se contrôle plus et perd momentanément le nord. Il devient hystérique et se prend la tête à deux mains. 

C'est à ce moment que le docteur lui pose une main sur l'épaule et lui dit: 

- J'te niaise, ta femme est morte!


----------



## EtVlan (28 Avril 2006)

Cela fait bientôt quatre ans que Germaine a perdu son mari, et encore maintenant, elle déprime; elle porte le deuil et elle pleure son homme comme s'il était mort hier. 

Sa fille l'appelle souvent et lui conseille de se changer les idées, de revoir du monde, etc. Un beau jour quand-même, Germaine se décide à sortir, mais problème, elle connaît très peu de monde. 

Sa fille saute sur l'occasion et lui dit tout de suite: 

- Maman, je connais quelqu'un que tu dois à tout prix rencontrer. Il est parfait. 

Alors un rendez-vous est pris entre Germaine et le monsieur. Et, coup de chance, les deux se plaisent et décident de se revoir. Au bout de six semaines de sorties ensemble, ils décident de partir en week-end à deux à la mer... 

Lorsqu'ils se retrouvent tous les deux dans la chambre de l'hôtel, Germaine se déshabille et se retrouve toute nue, sauf qu'elle garde une petite culotte de dentelle noire. Elle dit alors à son amoureux: 

- Tu peux me caresser les seins et tout mon corps, mais sache qu'ici bas (pointant son pubis) je suis toujours en deuil. 

Et naturellement, pour le prétendant, cette phrase fait l'effet d'une douche froide. 

La nuit suivante, c'est le même scénario. Germaine se retrouve en petite culotte de deuil devant son amoureux qui lui est en tenue d'Adam...avec une érection du tonnerre de Zeus, laquelle est couverte par un préservatif noir! 

Germaine le regarde alors, étonnée, et demande: 
- Dis-moi, qu'est-ce que c'est que çà? Un préservatif noir? 
Le gars: 
- Ben oui, je viens présenter mes condoléances...


----------



## EtVlan (28 Avril 2006)

Un gars s'appelle Roger et joue aux quilles et au volley-ball. 

Un samedi soir, sa femme décide pour lui qu'il devrait sortir car il est trop occupé à pratiquer ses sports durant la semaine. Elle l'amène donc voir les danseuses nues. 

En entrant dans le bar, le portier lui dit : 

-"Salut Roger" ! 

Sa femme, intriguée, lui demande s'il vient souvent ici. Roger lui dit non et que c'est un gars avec qui, il joue aux quilles. 

Rendus dans le bar, la serveuse vient le voir et lui demande : 

-"Une grosse bière froide comme d'habitude, mon Roger ?" 

Sa femme commence à pogner les nerfs et elle lui dit qu'elle le soupçonne de venir souvent à cet endroit. Roger lui répond que non, et c'est juste une fille qui jouait au volley-ball avec lui. 

Deux minutes plus tard, une danseuse lui demande: 

-"Une p'tite danse dans l'isoloir comme d'habitude, mon Roger ?" 

Sa femme, bleu-marin, le sort du bar par le collet, l'embarque dans un taxi et elle commence à l'engueuler comme du poisson pourri. 

Le chauffeur du taxi se retourne alors et dit : 

-"Wouin...T'as pogné une criss de folle à soir, mon Roger.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Avril 2006)

Un homme s'achète une moto et pour la conserver rutillante, le concessionnaire lui donne un pot de vaseline  afin d'enduire sa machine quand il pleut 

Le type fier comme artaban démarre en trombe endossé de sa magnifique veste en cuir noir et ses lunettes fumées 
En chemin, il rencontre une fille qui fond litterallement devant ce centaure des temps modernes. Elle lui parle un peu et très vite elle l'invite à prendre le repas avec elle et sa famille... (oui oui, ce sont des rapides) 

Le type accepte, et les voilà qui partent en moto vers la maison de la fille ... 
Tout juste avant d'entrer, la fille avertit le type: 
- Tu dois savoir qu'ici, le premier qui parle pendant le repas est de corvée vaisselle!!

Le repas commence évidement dans le plus grand silence ... personne n'ose parler
Le temps passe et le type,particulièrement attiré par la fille, n'arrive pas à attendre la fin du repas pour lui faire des avances
Après quelques gestes sous la table, il se jette sur la fille, relève sa jupe et se met à la baiser devant ses parents et ses deux petites soeurs qui n'en croient pas leurs yeux! .. mais personne n'ose parler, de crainte d'être corvée de vaisselle
Le père observe la scène, choqué, et regarde le type d'un air assassin ... mais il se retient alors que le type ne se prive décidément pas ...

Quelques minutes passent, le repas continue, et le type fait de l'oeil aux deux jeunes soeurs de la fille avec un air gourmand .. finalement, n'en pouvant plus, il se lève et prend les deux jeunes filles une après l'autre, devant les yeux injectés de sang du père qui sert les poings, rouge de colère, se retenant pour ne pas lui balancer son assiette à la tête, tout en faisant bien attention de ne pas prononcer un mot, de peur d'être de corvée vaisselle!

Le repas continue tranquillement, la tension redescend mais le type, décidément en grande forme, lorgne du coté de la mère d'un air qui en dit long
En plein dessert, il se lève, empoigne la mère et se met à la baiser sur la table ... le père furieux, se lève, mais reste figé par la peur d'être de corvée vaisselle

Finalement, le repas est presque terminé lorsqu'il se met à pleuvoir dehors .... le type pense immédiatement à sa nouvelle moto!
Il se lève, sort le pot de vaseline que lui a donné le concessionnaire ...  et aussitôt le père terrorisé s'écrie: 
- ok ok ... je vais faire la vaisselle! .. je vais faire la vaisselle!


 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Un jeune marié en voyage de noces laisse son épouse pour aller faire une partie de pêche ... 
Sur le bord de la rivière, il rencontre un de ses potes
- Comment, tu n'es pas avec ta nouvelle femme ? 
- Bin non .... tu sais combien j'aime la pêche 
- Oui d'accord mais tout de même tu aurais pu rester avec elle pour consommer un peu ton mariage... 
- Bin non, elle a une infection vaginale... et tu sais combien j'aime la pêche
- D'accord, mais à ce moment là tu aurais pû au moins l'embrasser un peu ? 
- Bin non, elle a des abcès dentaires et toutes ses dents sont gâtées... et tu sais combien j'aime la pêche
- Bon, mais alors pourquoi tu ne l'as pas emmenée faire une simple promenade ? 
- Impossible, elle a un pied bot ... et tu sais combien j'aime la pêche 
- Excuse-moi, mon pote, mais si elle a autant de problèmes, pourquoi l'as-tu épousée ? 
- Bin c'est parce qu'en plus elle a des vers ... et tu sais combien j'aime la pêche...


:afraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2006)

Quel est la différence entre un feu rouge clignotant et un feu orange clignotant ?????


Réponse: La couleur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

JO_6466 c'est euh :afraid: :sick: la dernière 

la machine à boules pfffttt


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Quel est la différence entre un feu rouge clignotant et un feu orange clignotant ?????
> 
> 
> Réponse: La couleur



J'admire ta perspicacité


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2006)

Merci


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Il y a un gars qui est bien embêté, il a une stouquette de 50 cm et il a bien du mal à trouver une fille. Il rencontre un vieux mage qui lui dit, écoute tu vas à minuit près de cette fontaine, une grenouille sortira et tu la demanderas en mariage, elle refusera et tu verras, pffffiou ta stouquette va racoucir.

Le mec heureux se pointe à minuit près de la fontaine et ô bonheur, la grenouille arrive :

"Bonjour m'dame la grenouille, je voudrais vous épouser..... "

La grenouille le regarde et lui dit "ha non !!!"...... et hop 10 cm de molins !!

Le gars tout content se frotte les mains, il se dit, bon c'est p'têt encore un peu long...

Il y retourne le lendemain, 

"Bonjour m'dame la grenouille, je voudrais vous épouser..... "

Même chose, la grenouille lui fait "Ha mais non !!" et hop 10 cm encore en moins !

Bon, il se dit, j'y retournerais bien un coup histoire de peaufiner et le lendemain soir, la grenouille est  toujours présente, et notre gars tout content :

"Bonsoir, m'dame la grenouille, je voudrais vous épouser.."

Et la grenouille furieuse se retourne et lui dit "Ha mais j'ai dit NON, NON et NON"


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Dans la même veine (si j'ose dire) :

Ce type est encore mieux monté que le copain de Momo avant la grenouille, donc encore plus de problèmes. 

Désespéré de trouver une fille qui ne se sauve pas en courant à la seule vue de son organe, il se rabat sur une professionnelle. 

Il lui explique son problème, et, le voyant au bord de la dépression, elle le prend en pitié, et lui propose de s'occuper de lui, mais à la main. 

Juste à côté, il y a un cinéma où ne passent que des navets, ils se prennent deux entrées et se mettent au premier rang, sûrs de ne pas être dérangés par les quatre spectateurs du fond de la salle.

La fille s'occupe de son cas, tout se passe bien, la ...euh ... tension, monte, mais au bout de cinq minutes, un type crie du fond de la salle : "Hep, vous là bas, au premier rang, le grand chauve à col roulé ! Baissez la tête, on voit plus d'ici !". :casse:

:hosto:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la même veine (si j'ose dire) :
> :hosto:




 oui.. c'est osé..


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la même veine (si j'ose dire) :
> Baissez la tête, on voit plus d'ici !". :casse:
> 
> :hosto:


:love: :love: :love:  


Que celui qui se reconnait dans cette histoire lêve le doigt ..... nan pas celui-là voyons!! 



.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà vu la femme de Stevie Wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens vous saviez que Stevie Wonder et Gilbert Montagné ne pouvaient pas se voir? .. 

Tiens vous savez pourquoi Gilbert Montagné se balance toujours en chantant?
Réponse : pour être sûr de chanter devant le micro    


.


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

Je cite le fil "Qualités et défauts du MacBook Pro"

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3781752&postcount=171


----------



## EtVlan (29 Avril 2006)

Fidèle à ses habitudes, une petite vieille assiste à la messe du matin, quand tout à coup le curé dit :

- Que tous ceux qui ont commis le péché d'adultère cette semaine s'avancent.

La petite vieille, un tantinet dure d'oreille, demande à son voisin :

- Qu'est-ce que vient de dire Monsieur le curé?

- Il a dit que tous ceux qui désirent une pastille à la menthe s'avancent.

La petite vieille, chancelante, se lève alors avec peine.

Le curé lui lance, offusqué:

- Vous? Madame?!!! À votre âge!

- Ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai plus de dents que je ne suis pas capable d'en sucer une de temps en temps, vous savez.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Apple essaie de porter ZFS sur MacOSX.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

C'est un pilote d'Airbus qui commence à avoir la vue sérieusement basse et comme tous les ans, il lui faut passer la visite médicale ...

D'habitude, son défaut oculaire passait inaperçu car le pilote connaissait par coeur le panneau des lettres à lire... Mais cette année, le panneau des lettre a changé, et lorsque le pilote se met à réciter n'importe quoi, le pot-aux-roses est découvert! .... le docteur découvre que le pilote est presque aussi myope qu'une taupe

À tel point qu'il se pose la question: 
- Comment un pilote avec une vue aussi mauvaise que la votre peut parvenir à faire voler un Airbus sans problème? Par exemple, comment faites vous pour trouver la place de l'avion sur les pistes? 
- Oh, ce n'est pas très dur ... Tout ce que j'ai à faire, c'est de suivre les indications du contrôleur au sol à la radio ... En plus de cela, il y a les marques au sol que je connais par coeur depuis que je pilote 
- Je peux comprendre ça, mais comment se passe le décollage?, demande ensuite le docteur 
- Là encore, c'est facile ... Je dois simplement placer l'avion correctement au début de la piste ... Puis dès que j'ai l'autorisation par radio, je mets pleins gaz, je tire sur le manche et hop on décolle 
- Et une fois en l'air? 
- Oh, de nos jours, tout est automatisé ... L'ordinateur de bord connaît notre destination ... Tout ce qu'il me faut faire une fois le décollage terminé est d'appuyer sur le bouton du pilotage automatique, et ensuite l'avion se débrouille tout seul
- Admettons. Mais je voudrais bien savoir comment vous atterrissez... 
- Ah ça, c'est la partie la plus facile: Je n'ai qu'à suivre les indications données par la tour de contrôle de l'aéroport ... Le contrôleur aérien me place sur le bon axe de descente ... À ce moment là, je diminue les gaz, et j'attends que le copilote crie "HÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!" ...... Là je remonte le nez de l'avion et on atterrit impeccable


:love:

---------------------------------------------------------------------


Dans une station-service sur l'autoroute, Jules, l'un des employés arrive en retard et annonce fièrement à son patron et ses collègues:
- Ca y est, je crois que ma femme est enceinte, je viens de l'accompagner à l'hôpital ! 
Tout le monde le félicite chaleureusement ...
Dans l'après-midi, alors que Jules est en mission de dépannage sur l'autoroute, sa femme téléphone à la station ... c'est Gaston, un autre employé qui prend l'appel:
- vous direz à Jules que c'est juste une crise d'aérophagie ... je ne suis pas enceinte ! 
Lorsque Jules rentre finalement de son déplacement, ses collègues l'acclament en riant fort
Finalement, le fameux Gaston lui crie: 
- Hé Jules, viens par ici et baisse ton pantalon, il y a un pneu à gonfler!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Comment est-ce que la plupart des hommes définissent le mariage? 
Une méthode très coûteuse pour faire laver son linge gratuitement    


 

----------------------------------------
J'ai finalement réussi à ce que mon copain, avec qui je sors depuis six ans, me parle enfin de mariage. 
- Ah chouette! .. Et qu'est-ce qu'il t'a dit ? 
- Qu'elle s'appelle Rose et qu'ils ont trois enfants

 


------------------------------------------

C'est le commandant Sinclair qui vous parle ... Au nom de tout l'équipage, j'ai l'honneur de vous souhaiter la bienvenue à bord du vol British Airways 602 Londres-New York ... Nous sommes actuellement à 8000 mètres d'altitude à mi-chemin entre Londres et New York ..... Si vous regardez par les hublots à droite de l'appareil, vous pourrez voir les deux moteurs en feu ... Si vous allez de l'autre côté de l'appareil, vous verrez les deux autres moteurs en feu, eux aussi .... Maintenant, si vous regardez en bas, sur l'océan, vous pourrez voir un petit point orange ... Il s'agit d'un radeau de sauvetage pour cinq personnes  ... Dedans il y a moi, votre commandant, le copilote, le steward et les deux hôtesses ...  Vous écoutez un message enregistré...

:afraid: 

---------------------------------------------

Dans le même genre il y a celle-ci:

Alors qu'ils sont à 10 000 mètres d'altitude, les passagers d'un avion constatent qu'un des moteurs est en feu ... Un vent de panique souffle alors dans la cabine ... L'hôtesse tente de les raisonner, mais ne parvient à rien, d'autant plus qu'un deuxième moteur vient de s'enflammer sur l'autre aile de l'appareil
À ce moment, le pilote sort de la cabine de pilotage et se montre aux passagers en souriant ... Il explique à tout le monde que tout va bien se passer, que la situation n'est pas critique et que l'avion est totalement sous contrôle ... Du coup, les passagers se calment et vont se rasseoir
Après son speech, le pilote extrait plusieurs paquets du cockpit, et il en tend un à chaque membre de l'équipage .... Un des passagers qui regardait la scène demande: 
- Mais... ce sont des parachutes?! 
Et le pilote répond: 
- Oui, ce sont des parachutes 
- Pourtant vous venez de nous dire que tout va bien et qu'il n'y a rien à craindre?! 
- Tout à fait vrai: aucune inquiétude à  avoir ...  on va juste chercher de l'aide et on revient

:love: 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Une dernière dans le même genre

- Mesdames et messieurs, Mabuhay! C'est votre commandant Biglang-awa qui vous parle ... Nous sommes actuellement au dessus de la tranchée des Philippines ... C'est dans cette zone que l'on trouve les plus grandes profondeurs de l'océan Pacifique ... C'est aussi là que l'on trouve les plus féroces créatures des mers comme les requins tueurs, les barracudas, et beaucoup d'autres encore .... Maintenant, une dernière information: restez calmes et ne paniquez pas .... Nos deux moteurs sont hors service et l'avion commence maintenant sa chute vers l'océan ... Veuillez endosser votre gilet de sauvetage ... Nous allons tenter d'amerrir en catastrophe ... Pendant ce temps, je voudrais que vous suiviez à la lettre mes instructions. 
Et pour commencer, répétez après moi: 
- Notre père qui êtes aux cieux ... 



:afraid: :afraid: 

------------------------------------------------------------------

:love:


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à ses habitudes, une petite vieille assiste à la messe du matin, quand tout à coup le curé dit :
> 
> - Que tous ceux qui ont commis le péché d'adultère cette semaine s'avancent.
> 
> ...



Très fin


----------



## wolverine (1 Mai 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à ses habitudes, une petite vieille assiste à la messe du matin, quand tout à coup le curé dit :
> 
> - Que tous ceux qui ont commis le péché d'adultère cette semaine s'avancent.
> 
> ...



mdr !!


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

pour quoi les coq n'on pas de main?



par ce que les pouls n'on pas de seins.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------
chopé dans un carambar©

pour quoi quand un poisson rouge percute ou est percuté par un sous marin, le sous marin est-il en tord?

par ce que le sous marin n'avais rien a faire dans le bocal du poisson rouge.


----------



## EtVlan (2 Mai 2006)

On ne dit pas c'est l'Amazone, mais c'est là que j'habite
On ne dit pas un ouvre-boîte, mais un portier de night-club
On ne dit pas il est chétif, mais il est chez le coiffeur.
On ne dit pas la maîtresse d'école, mais l'institutrice prend l'avion.
On ne dit pas jerrycan, mais je rigole.
On ne dit pas le ton monte, mais la fille moche prend l'ascenseur.
On ne dit pas javéliser, mais j'ai lu.
On ne dit pas un ingrat, mais un nain gros.
On ne dit pas le petit poucet, mais le gosse était constipé.
On ne dit pas mine de rien, mais gisement épuisé.
On ne dit pas démanger, mais vomir.
On ne dit pas un poète, mais un klaxon.
On ne dit pas un enfoiré, mais une année de perdue.
On ne dit pas une biroute, mais une route à deux voies.
On ne dit pas dégâts des eaux, mais des marins.
On ne dit pas je suis paniquée, mais je cherche un mec.
On ne dit pas adéquation, mais y a-t-il des questions.
On ne dit pas je suppute, mais je suis péripatéticienne.
On ne dit pas je suis très sain, mais j'aime les gros nichons.
On ne dit pas un conquistador, mais un imbécile narcissique.
On ne dit pas j'ai vaincu, mais je suis pluri-anal.
On ne dit pas faire des vendanges, mais péter comme un Dieu.
On ne dit pas un microprocesseur, mais un petit prof.
On ne dit pas un oenologue, mais un sexologue.
On ne dit pas un homme hors pair, mais un eunuque.
On ne dit pas couper le beurre, mais circoncire.
On ne dit pas barbecue, mais poils aux fesses.
On ne dit pas la bonne paella, mais la femme de ménage est absente.
On ne dit pas mélodie en sous-sol, mais gare la voiture au parking souterrain.
On ne dit pas je tripote, mais j'ai trois amis.
On ne dit pas le processus de paix est enclenché, mais je vais lâcher une caisse.
On ne dit pas c'est alligator, mais c'est Mouloud qui a raison.
On ne dit pas un pinailleur, mais un mari infidèle.


----------



## EtVlan (2 Mai 2006)

Un gars va chez son médecin de famille. Il lui dit :

-Docteur, j'ai un GROS problème sexuel.

-De quoi s'agit-il ? demande le médecin.

-À tous les matins, ma femme me réveille à 5 heures du matin pour qu'on puisse baiser 2 heures de temps avant que je me lève et que j'aille au bureau.

-Je vois, dit le docteur.

-Ce n'est pas tout. Avant d'aller au bureau, je m'arrête toujours pour boire un café dans un casse-croûte. La serveuse qui travaille là est vraiment belle et cochonne. Elle ne me permet jamais de m'en aller avant qu'on ait baisé dans les toilettes.

-Je comprends, continue le docteur.

-Non, mais ce n'est pas tout. Quand j'arrive au bureau, il n'y a jamais personne sauf ma secrétaire. Et celle-ci est très jolie et très libidineuse. Alors on baise toujours sur mon bureau jusqu'à ce que les autres n'arrivent.

-Maintenant, je comprends, dit le médecin.

-Pas encore. Sur l'heure du diner, je vais toujours diner en ville avec une de mes collègues. Celle-ci est fort appétissante et très très nymphomane. On va toujours baiser dans les toilettes des femmes avant de revenir au bureau.

-Cette fois, j'y suis, dit le docteur d'une voix marquant l'impatience.

-Non, docteur. Ce n'est pas fini. Quand je reviens le soir, ma femme ne veut jamais qu'on se mette à table avant de m'avoir fait une bonne pipe. 

-C'est quoi le problème là????? demande le médecin, à bout de nerfs.

- Le problème c'est que ça me fait mal quand je me masturbe le soir en écoutant mes films pornos!


----------



## EtVlan (2 Mai 2006)

C'est 20 blondes dans une classe de géographie.

Le professeur demande à Nicole, l'une d'entre elles, de venir identifier sur la carte, où se trouve l'amérique. 

Nicole se lève, va devant et pointe directement l'amérique. 

Le professeur lui donne 10 points et elle retourne à sa place.

Ensuite le professeur demande a toute la classe si quelqu'un est capable de dire qui a découvert l'amérique...

 Et les 19 autres s'exclament:

- C'EST NICOLE!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

excellentes Etvlan  

vous devrier blablabla donner des pts de gnagnagna...


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2006)

On continue sur les blondes......


3 femmes (une brune, une rousse et une blonde) sont devant un miroir magique.
Ce miroir absorbe les gens dès qu'ils disent une betise:

La rousse s'avance et dit: "je pense que les rousses sont les plus intelligentes du monde" et pouf elle est absorbée.....
La brune s'avance et dit: "je pense que les brunes sont les plus belles du monde" et pouf elle est absorbée....
La blonde s'avance et dit: "je pense" et pouf elle est absorbée......


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2006)

Madame Talu a 4 fils, comment s'appellent-ils?


Jean, Jean, Jean et Jean.

Car 4 Jean Talu, c'est la classe......(4 jantes alu)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Un gars va chez son médecin de famille. Il lui dit :
> 
> -Docteur, j'ai un GROS problème sexuel.
> 
> ...



Un type entre dans une pharmacie, et s'adressant à la jeune personne au comptoir, lui dit :
- "Bonjour mademoiselle, puis-je parler au pharmacien, s'il vous plait ?"
- "Bonjour Monsieur, je suis la Pharmacienne, nous tenons cette officine avec mes deux surs, mais vous savez, vous pouvez tout me dire, je suis une vraie professionnelle."
- "Euh ... C'est un peu délicat, voyons, comment dire ça ..."
- "Dites le simplement !"
- "Bon alors voilà : le matin au réveil, je dois faire l'amour au moins six fois pour tenir jusqu'à la fin du petit déjeuner. Quinze autres fois sont nécessaires pour tenir jusqu'à midi, et après le repas, autant pour tenir jusqu'au soir. Après diner, il faut encore une douzaine de fois avant de pouvoir dormir. Que pourriez vous me donner pour ça ?"
Un peu interloquée, la pharmacienne réfléchit deux minutes et dit :
- "Effectivement, le cas est délicat, permettez quelques instants, je dois consulter mes surs, ne bougez pas, je reviens."
Et elle se rend dans l'arrière boutique. Cinq minutes plus tard, elle revient accompagnée de ses deux surs. Le type :
- "Alors, vous savez quoi me donner ?"
- "Oui, avec mes surs, nous sommes tombées d'accord, nous pouvons vous donner 1000  par mois, nourri, logé et blanchi !"


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2006)

M et Mme OUQUOI ont deux fils:





Ted et Bill.........


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

mr et madame   [] ni ni ni ni ni ni [] on deux fils ?










starsky et hutch


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mr et madame [] ni ni ni ni ni ni [] on deux fils ?
> 
> starsky et hutch


 
C'est pas plutôt, nin nin nin nin nin nin nin?


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt, nin nin nin nin nin nin nin?



Tu n'y connais rien.
C'est ....tra laaaaaa tra la la......tra la tra la lalaaaaaaa...... Zut, autant pour moi, ça c'est Magnum.
Désolé.


----------



## wolverine (2 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt, nin nin nin nin nin nin nin?




lol! oui plutot !


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

ours ou pô ours finalement ... ??


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

vu le nombre de blagues qu'il ya ... c'est sûrement du déjà bu .. bon j'essaie quand même ...  

Une blonde qui s'ennuie décide un jour de se trouver un hobby: la pêche sur lac glacé. Une fois installée sur la glace avec un petit tabouret, elle sort tout le matériel, l'équipement nécessaire, puis au moment de commencer à faire un trou dans la glace, une grosse voix retentit:
- Il n'y a pas de poisson sous la glace !
Surprise, elle se dit qu'elle rêve. Elle prend son petit tabouret, son matériel et se déplace de quelques mètres ou elle se réinstalle et recommence à faire un trou dans la glace...3 minutes plus tard de nouveau la grosse voix:
- Il n'y a pas de poissons sous la glace !
Pétrifiée, elle lève la tête et dit :
- Dieu, c'est vous ? Êtes-vous là ?
Et la voix répond:
- Non p******, c'est le Directeur de la patinoire!!!


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2006)

Je vous recommande le site de tropicalboy http:////sarkozix.canalblog.com/


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mai 2006)

Un ministre épouse une femme qui a déjà été mariée dix fois. 

Pendant leur nuit de noce, elle lui glisse a l'oreille : 
- Sois doux avec moi, je suis toujours vierge... 
- Comment c'est possible, demande le ministre, tu as déjà été mariée dix fois ? 
- Eh bien, mon premier mari était responsable des ventes, il passait son temps a me dire a quel point ca allait être super. 
Le second s'occupait d'un SAV. Il me disait toujours qu'il ne savait pas bien comment ca fonctionnait mais qu'il allait jeter un coup d'oeil et qu'il me tiendrait au courant. 
Le troisième était informaticien. Il faisait des diagnostics mais ne pouvait pas traiter le problème. 
Le quatrième faisait de la vente par correspondance et même en ayant la commande il ne pouvait pas me donner de date de livraison. 
Le cinquième était ingénieur. Il comprenait bien le processus mais demandait trois ans de recherches supplémentaires et voulait revoir le design avant de se lancer. 
Le sixième était dans l'administration. Il connaissait bien le problème mais se demandait toujours si c'était son boulot ou pas. 
Le septième était dans le marketing. Bien qu'il trouve qu'il avait un super produit, il ne savait jamais comment le positionner. 
Le huitième était psy. Tout ce qu'il faisait c'était d'en parler, d'en parler, d'en parler... 
Le neuvième était gynéco. Il passait son temps a regarder, jamais plus. 
Le dixième collectionnait les timbres. Il ne se servait que de sa langue. 
Enfin, maintenant que je suis mariée a un ministre je suis vraiment excitée ! 
- Mince, dit le ministre, mais pourquoi tu es si excitée ? 
- Tu es un homme politique, je suis sûre que tu vas vraiment me baiser !


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un ministre épouse une femme qui a déjà été mariée dix fois.
> 
> Pendant leur nuit de noce, elle lui glisse a l'oreille :
> - Sois doux avec moi, je suis toujours vierge...
> ...


Déjà bu au moins 2x (du moins sa variante avec l'inspecteur des impôts pour être sûr de se faire .....)


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de blagues qu'il ya ... c'est sûrement du déjà bu .. bon j'essaie quand même ...
> 
> Une blonde qui s'ennuie décide un jour de se trouver un hobby: la pêche sur lac glacé. Une fois installée sur la glace avec un petit tabouret, elle sort tout le matériel, l'équipement nécessaire, puis au moment de commencer à faire un trou dans la glace, une grosse voix retentit:
> - Il n'y a pas de poisson sous la glace !
> ...



Pauvre patinoire...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu au moins 2x (du moins sa variante avec l'inspecteur des impôts pour être sûr de se faire .....)



Pour une fois que j'en post une...navré.  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

*Terrible image vu ce jour au journal télévisé  .... Un Kamikaze s'est fait sauter en plein milieu de la foule ...  *  









Voir la pièce jointe 10499


:love:


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> _*Terrible image vu ce jour au journal télévisé  .... Un Kamikaze s'est fait sauter en plein milieu de la foule ...  *_


lamentable ...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> lamentable ...


Le mur des lamentations c'est par là ...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

Un jeune couple vient de s'installer dans un petit studio, mais, comme ils sont fauchés, ils n'ont pas de meubles
Ils invitent un copain à dîner qui s'étonne:
- Tu fais comment pour manger? ... il n'y a pas de table ! 
- Simple ... ma femme se met à genoux et je dîne sur son dos
- Et comment fais-tu pour dormir? ... il n'y a pas de lit !
- Simple ... je retourne la table

-------------------------------------------------------------------

C'est une femme qui vient de perdre 90% de son intelligence (son mari vient de décéder)   

Dans la famille, il est d'usage de se faire incinérer et non pas enterrer, alors la veuve dit à l'employé des pompes funèbres de prendre contact avec le crématorium

La veillée funèbre a lieu, tout le monde vient bénir le mort, puis vient le moment de conduire le défunt jusqu'au crématorium pour l'incinération
Là, Madame Veuve se rend compte que son mari est habillé d'un costume noir, alors qu'il a toujours détesté le noir ...  le bleu était sa couleur préférée
Du coup, la veuve s'adresse immédiatement à l'employé du crématorium et lui dit: 
- Tenez! Voilà un chèque en blanc ... faites ce qu'il faut pour trouver un costume bleu pour mon mari ... c'est extrêmement important! 
Comme il n'est pas d'usage de contrarier les personnes dans le chagrin, l'employé dit qu'il va faire le nécessaire

Un peu plus tard, lors de la levée du corps, la veuve constate que l'employé est parvenu à trouver un costume bleu très joli ... Elle lui dit alors toute sa joie de voir son mari dans un si beau costume et lui demande combien ce costume a coûté. 
L'employé répond: 
- En fait, ça n'a rien coûté car une chose amusante s'est produite .... à peine étiez-vous partie qu'on m'apportait un autre corps, de sexe masculin, de la même corpulence que votre mari, et qui portait un costume bleu!
J'ai alors demandé à la veuve de cet homme si cela ne la dérangeait pas de voir son mari incinéré en costume noir plutôt qu'en costume bleu .... Elle m'a répondu que cela avait peu d'importance
Alors, comme elle était d'accord, j'ai échangé les têtes ...


:afraid:

--------------------------------------------------------------

C'est un type qui rentre tardivement chez lui après une petite fête et qui s'est gerbé dessus ...
Il explique à sa femme : 
- Chérie, il m'est arrivé une histoire incroyable, je buvais un café au bar avec des copains, quand un type ivre est entré et m'a gerbé dessus, remarque, le mec a été correct, il m'a donné 100 frs pour le pressing
Le lendemain matin : 
- Dis moi, le type qui t'a gerbé dessus, tu le connais? tu vas le revoir? 
- C'est possible, pourquoi? 
- Tu lui diras qu'il te redonne 100 frs parce qu'il a aussi chié dans ton slip!


:love:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

C'est au jeux Olympiques pour handicapés ...
Au bassin de natation 3 handicapés disputent la finale du 50m nage libre
Le premier n'a pas de jambes ... Le second n'a pas de bras ... et le troisième n'a ni jambes ni bras 
Le départ est donné
Le premier, à la seule force de ses bras gagne la course ... le deuxième à la seule force de ses jambes arrive à quelques secondes du premier ... pendant ce temps le troisième qui n'a ni bras ni jambes, après  un remarquable plongeon a coulé et s'est retrouvé au fond de la piscine ... les sauveteurs, affolés, se sont précipités pour le sauver, et l'ont ramèné à la surface
On lui demande: 
- Mais quelle idée de participer aux jeux Olympiques si vous ne savez pas nager! 
Celui-ci répond: 
- Quoi?? ... deux ans que je nage avec mes oreilles et jamais je n'ai eu de problèmes Moooosieur ... deux ans que je fais mes 20 longueurs journalières avec elles Moooosieur .... et il a fallu qu'aujourd'hui un con me mette un bonnet sur la tête ...

:love: :love:


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> _*Terrible image vu ce jour au journal télévisé  .... Un Kamikaze s'est fait sauter en plein milieu de la foule ...  *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est petit ça


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

oupps


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

reoupps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

sont drôles tes blagues Jo ce soir  

rereoupssss


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> sont drôles tes blagues Jo ce soir
> 
> rereoupssss


Je fais ce que je peux .... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Monsieur, 

Il y a un an et demi j'ai changé ma version Fiancée 7.0 par la Version Epouse 1.0 et j'ai observé que le programme a lancé une application inattendue appelée Bébé 1.0 qui prend beaucoup d'espace dans mon disque dur. 
Dans la notice, cette application n'est pas mentionnée. 
D'autre part, épouse1.0 s'auto installe dans tous les autres programmes, et se lance automatiquement dès que j'ouvre n'importe quelle autre application, parasitant l'exécution de celle-ci. 
Des applications telles que Bière-Entre-Copains 10.3 ou metting VW 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus. 
De plus, de temps en temps se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appelé Belle-mère 1.0 lequel, soit plante le système, soit fait que épouse 1.0 se comporte de manière totalement inattendue. 
Je n'arrive pas à désinstaller ce programme et ceci est trés irritant, surtout lorsque j'essaie d'exécuter l'application Dimanche-Câlin 3.0, il semblerait que certaines fonctionnalités aient des bugs, comme par exemple la commande C:\ Petite_pipe_du_samedi.exe ne s'active plus. 
J'envisage de revenir au programme que j'avais avant (Fiancée 7.0) mais le processus de désinstallation d' épouse 1.0 me semble fort complexe et je ne mesure pas encore bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres applications comme Bébé 1.0, qui je l'avoue est très convivial. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 
Un utilisateur démoralisé. 
__________ ______________________ 
REPONSE DU HELP DESK 
Cher Utilisateur : 
Votre plainte est très fréquente parmi les utilisateurs, mais elle est due la plupart du temps à une erreur de conception de base.. 
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs passent de n'importe quelle version de Fiancée X.0 à épouse 1.0 avec l'idée fausse que épouse 1.0 n'est qu'un programme d' utilitaires et de divertissement. Cependant, épouse 1.0 est bien plus que ça : il s'agit d'un SYSTEME D'EXPLOITATION COMPLET, créé pour contrôler et gérer TOUTES vos applications. 
Même problème avec Belle-mère X.0. Ces programmes sont d'anciennes générations, desquels dérive épouse X.0 et entraînent souvent des problèmes de compatibilité. Avec un peu de chance, ils finissent par être victime d' un virus et disparaissent au bout de plusieurs années. 
Évitez aussi l'utilisation excessive des touches ESC ou SUPPR, car vous devrez ensuite utiliser la commande : C:faire_des_excuses.exe/fleurs/all pour que le programme fonctionne normalement. 
Épouse 1.0 est un programme assez intéressant, mais qui peut générer un coût élevé, s'il est mal utilisé. Je vous conseille d'installer un software additionnel pour améliorer la rentabilité d'épouse 1.0. comme Fleurs 5.0, Bijoux 2.3, ou bien Séjour-Au-ClubMed 3.2. Vous pouvez aussi vous servir de Ouimonamour 8.0 ou bien de Tuasraisonmachérie 14.7. Vous pouvez les télécharger sur Internet gratuitement à la différence des autres softwares très couteux et leurs résultats sont assez satisfaisants. 
ATTENTION : n'installez jamais Secrétairenminijupe 3.3 ou Petiteamie 1.1.Ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas dans l'univers d'épouse 1.0 , et pourraient causer des dommages irréversibles dans le système..Quand à la fonctionnalité Cetite_pipe_du_samedi.exe, elle ne s'activera qu' après l'exécution d'autres commandes comme C:\ Collier_en_diamant.exe ou C:\ souper_au_resto.exe. 

Cordialement : 
le SAV informatique


----------



## wolverine (3 Mai 2006)

alors celle la il faut que je l'imprime !!
expdr !!!


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Superbe  jsui mort de rire


----------



## chounim (3 Mai 2006)

Mr et Mme Golbien ont un fils?








Henry                           (hihi, c'est moi qui l'ai trouvée!  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Golbien ont un fils?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beer is not good for you  
hihihi moi aussi


----------



## pim (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> [...] les autres applications comme Bébé 1.0, qui je l'avoue est très convivial.



Convivial tant que le module JeFaisMesDents 1.03 n'est pas chargé en tâche de fond


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Bébé 1.0, qui je l'avoue est très convivial.



Le problème avec ce programme, ce sont les "entrées/sorties", pour être précis, les horaires de certaines des entrées, et la fréquence et la nature des sorties !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec ce programme, ce sont les "entrées/sorties", pour être précis, les horaires de certaines des entrées, et la fréquence et la nature des sorties !



surtout quand bébé 1.0 devient super bébé 15.0:casse: :bebe: le programme clashe souvent:hein:


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Convivial tant que le module JeFaisMesDents 1.03 n'est pas chargé en tâche de fond



 Je crois qu'épouse 1.0 doit être l'OS le plus complet du marché


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Deux blondes au volant, un oiseau chie sur le pare-brise. lune dit : "Va falloir lessuyer". Lautre rétorque : "Il est déjà trop loin".

Sur un vol pour New York, le chef de cabine se dirige vers une femme blonde assise en première classe et lui demande de se déplacer en classe économique, puisquelle na pas de billet de première classe. La blonde répond : ?  "Je vais à New York, je suis bien là et je ne bouge pas !" Le chef de cabine fait part de la situation au copilote et lui demande de régler le problème. Le copilote va parler à la blonde, en lui demandant de quitter la première classe. De nouveau, la blonde répond : ?  "Je vais à New York, je suis bien là et je ne bouge pas !" Le copilote retourne dans le cockpit et demande au commandant de bord ce quil doit faire. Le comandant lui répond : ?  "Ne vous inquiétez pas, je crois que je sais comment my prendre !" Le commandant de bord va en première classe et sadresse tout bas à loreille de la blonde. Celle-ci se lève immédiatement et va en classe économique en râlant entre ses dents : ?  "Mais pourquoi personne ne ma rien dit !" . Surpris, le chef de cabine et le copilote demandent au commandant de bord ce quil a dit pour réussir à la convaincre de changer de siège. Et alors le commandant répond : ?  "Je lui ai dit que la première classe nallait pas à New York".

Une blonde rencontre une autre blonde de ses copines : Je viens davoir un test de grossesse - Cetait dur les questions ?

Pourquoi les blondes utilisent-elles du dentifrice pour laver les pulls ? Parce quon leur à dit que le dentifrice rafraîchît la laine et renforce les mailles.

Une blonde désire acheter une télé. Elle appelle le vendeur : ?  Je veux ce téléviseur la - On ne sert pas les blondes, ici ! Surprise, elle va chez le coiffeur et se fait teindre ses cheveux en brun ! Elle revient chez le même vendeur et redemande : ?  Je veux ce téléviseur-là ! - Je vous ai dit que je ne servais pas les blondes ! Elles sont trop connes ! - Mais je ne suis pas blonde ! - Vous etes une fausse brune : La preuve : ca fait deux fois que vous me montrez un four à micro-ondes !

Une blonde entre dans une parfumerie - Bonjour. Jaimerais un déodorant pour mon mari ?  Bien sur madame. Vous voulez un deo à boule ? ?  Non. Cest surtout pour les dessous de bras

Cest une blonde bourrée dans une boite de nuit qui regarde sa montre : ?  Si à minuit je ne suis pas au lit, je rentre me coucher

Une blonde entre dans une pharmacie : ?  Avez-vous des lunettes ? ?  Pour le soleil ? ?  Non non, pour moi

Une blondinette rentre le soir chez sa mère après lécole ?  Aujourdhui on a appris à compter et les autres filles, elles arrivent seulement jusquà 3 mais moi, regarde : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10, cest bien, hein maman, cest parce que je suis blonde tu crois ? - Mais oui ma fille, mais oui. Le lendemain : ?  Maman, aujourdhui on a appris lalphabet ; ben les autres filles, elles arrivent à #e# et moi ben : a b c d e f g h. Cest bien Maman hein, cest parce que je suis blonde ? ?  Mais bien sur. Le surlendemain, la blondinette rentre de piscine ?  Maman, maman, les filles de la classe, elles ont toutes une toute petite poitrine et moi ben tu sais comment je suis faite...(et elle exhibe son superbe 95C) Cest parce que je suis blonde, maman, hein ? - Ah non, cest parce que tu as 18 ans.

Une blonde à sa mère : ?  Maman, maman, je suis enceinte - Mais ou avais-tu donc la tête ma chérie ? - Sur le volant de sa voiture !







 :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2006)

MDR


----------



## wolverine (3 Mai 2006)

comme toujours aussi bonnes tes blagues !!


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2006)

Deux vaches discutent dans un pré.
- Dis, ça te fait pas peur, à toi toutes ces histoires de vaches folles ? Parce que, moi, ça me fout les jetons.
- Bof, non. Moi je m'en tape : j'suis un canard.

:rateau:


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï va falloir que je ressorte tes blagues a ma copine  mais elle doit être l'exception qui confirme la règle, elle n'est pas conne


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Toumaï va falloir que je ressorte tes blagues a ma copine  mais elle doit être l'exception qui confirme la règle, elle n'est pas conne



ah? tu penses que c'est autobiographique dans mon cas mdr! :bebe:


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah? tu penses que c'est autobiographique dans mon cas mdr! :bebe:



 J'ai jamais dit ça


----------



## Philippe (3 Mai 2006)

- Moi je suis myope de l'oeil gauche.
- Et moi, presbyte de la main droite.


----------



## duracel (3 Mai 2006)

Une petite contrepètrie:

Taisez-vous en bas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

S'il y des flamand(e)s qui nous lisent :


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> S'il y des flamand(e)s qui nous lisent :



Ça, heureusement que c'est pas en français, je suis sûr que ça serait hors charte, en français !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

y'a un traducteur de flamand :rose: 



pour tous les zôtres   ma machine à boules est cassée ce matin y veut plus m'en donner pffff


----------



## al02 (3 Mai 2006)

Le conte de fée le plus court de l'histoire:

Il était une fois une charmante princesse...
Elle attendait son prince charmant qui venait lui faire la cour...
Le prince charmant sur son beau cheval blanc arriva et demanda la main de la princesse...
Elle lui répondit NON !
Et le prince charmant vécut heureux jusqu'à la fin de ses jours !


----------



## al02 (3 Mai 2006)

Ca donne quoi un combat entre un petit pois et une carotte ?


Un bonduel. 


Vous avez un e-mail !!!
Cher internaute,
Vous venez de recevoir un virus informatique belge.
Comme nous ne sommes pas très avancés technologiquement, ceci est un virus manuel.
S'il vous plaît, effacez tous les fichiers de votre disque dur et envoyez ce mail à tous ceux que vous connaissez.
Merci beaucoup de nous aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'a un traducteur de flamand :rose:



Demande à la mouette !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'a un traducteur de flamand :rose:



_Traduction approximative_ 

*1re image*

- D'après le kamasutra, "c'est bon" si je met un doigt dans ton trou

*2e image*

- Viens! On va essayer!

*3e image*

- Et?

- Je ne sens rien...


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

Effectivement, c'est mieux avec la traduction 



Mais la blague en elle-même,


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> _Traduction approximative_
> 
> *1re image*
> 
> ...




  c'est plus clair effectivement:hein:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Deux statues dénudées du parc de Versailles se regardaient amoureusement 
depuis plusieurs centaines d'années. 
Un jour, Cupidon prit pitié d'eux et leur accorda une heure de vie humaine. 
Les deux statues se glissèrent aussitôt dans un buisson 
qui s'agita rapidement et des rires s'en échappèrent... 
Au bout d'une demi-heure, ils apparurent et Cupidon leur signala surpris 
qu'il leur restait une demi-heure et le garçon de dire à la fille : 
- Allez, cette fois c'est toi qui tient le pigeon et c'est moi qui lui fait caca sur la tête.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Deux statues dénudées du parc de Versailles se regardaient amoureusement
> depuis plusieurs centaines d'années.
> Un jour, Cupidon prit pitié d'eux et leur accorda une heure de vie humaine.
> Les deux statues se glissèrent aussitôt dans un buisson
> ...



C'est marrant, je l'avais entendu à l'émission de Collaro quand j'étais môme et qu'il était à Europe 1...


Mais comment je me souviens d'un truc pareil moi...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, je l'avais entendu à l'émission de Collaro quand j'étais môme et qu'il était à Europe 1...
> 
> 
> Mais comment je me souviens d'un truc pareil moi...:mouais:



comme quoi pigeon (y'avait un jeu "pigeon vole", me rappelle plus le but d'ailleurs:hein: ) ou la période pipi caca çà marque à cet âge


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, je l'avais entendu à l'émission de Collaro quand j'étais môme et qu'il était à Europe 1...
> 
> 
> Mais comment je me souviens d'un truc pareil moi...:mouais:




C'est l'âge, on ne se souvient plus de ce qu'on a fait la veille mais parfaitement des souvenirs d'enfance !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mai 2006)

Une rafale de blondes!!    


Comment appelle-t-on une blonde avec une moitié de cerveau ? - Une surdouée.

Pourquoi les blondes prennent elles plus souvent la pilule que de l'aspirine ? - Parce qu'elles se servent plus de leur sexe que de leur tête...

Pourquoi les blondes mettent elles leur string à l'envers ? - Pour que leur chatte s'amuse avec la ficelle..

Un médecin demande à sa patiente blonde de lui montrer ses organes génitaux. - Alors, la blonde ouvre la bouche....

Quelle est la différence entre une blonde et une prison ? - Dans une prison il y a des cellules grises.

Pourquoi les blondes portent elles toujours des jupes moulantes ? - Pour éviter aux jambes de s'écarter sans arrêt.

Comment sait-on qu'une blonde a joué à l'ordinateur ? - A cause du rouge à lèvre sur le joystick.

Quelle est la différence entre un homme et une blonde ? - Une blonde n'a jamais la même paire de couuilless entre les jambes ...

Quelle est la première chose qu'une blonde fait le matin au réveil ? - Elle s'habille, puis rentre chez elle...

Panne de courant dans un grand magasin. Une blonde est restée bloquée 6h sur l'escalator..&#8230;

Quelle est la différence entre une blonde et une brune ? - La brune a le Petit Larousse dans la tête, la blonde a le Gros Robert dans le cul...

Quelle est la différence entre une blonde saloppe et une blonde super saloppe? - La blonde saloppe, elle suce, puis elle se fait encculer, la blonde super salopppe, c'est le contraire....

Comment faire rire une blonde le lundi matin ? - En lui racontant une blague le vendredi soir....

Qu'elle différence y a t-il entre une blonde et une paire de pantoufles ? - Aucune, on est bien dedans, mais on n'ose pas sortir avec 

A quoi voit-on qu'une blonde ne porte pas de culotte. - Elle a des pellicules sur les chaussures.

Quand une blonde vous dit "Allo", n'insistez pas, elle vous a dit tout ce qu'elle savait

Comment fait on pour couler un sous marin remplis de blondes ? - On frappe à la porte ...

Qu'est ce qu'une super blonde ? - Une blonde qui baise et qui suce, et après qui va chercher les pizzas et la bière.


:love:


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

La classe totale jo sur ce coup là


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une rafale de blondes!!
> 
> (...)



Heureusement que je n'ai pas de blonde dans mon entourage, vu comme je me suis marré elle me l'aurait fait payer très cher.  :love:    



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.



...parfois j'ai envie de te...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

sâcré Jo hein il nous a fait la totale là :love: 


vais mettre un coup'dboule à vboule moaaaa  


edit : mobyduck, pas forcément d'abord hein... j'me marre bien moa les blondes savent aussi rigoler d'elles-mêmes :hein:  :bebe: :mouais: :rose: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mai 2006)

Je vois que les blondes vous rendent heureux ... allez encore une raffale pour la nuit   



Pourquoi les blondes n'aiment pas les braguettes à fermeture éclair ? - Parce que cela fait du bruit au cinéma..&#8230;

Dis moi demande une blonde au gars qui la chevauche depuis une demi heure, t'aurais pas le sida au moins ? 
- Ca va pas non, s'exclame le type. 
- T'es vraiment sure, insiste la blonde ! 
- Mais pourquoi tu me demande ça ? 
- Bin parce que cela me ferait vraiment chier de l'avoir une deuxième fois.

Comment font les blondes pour se mettre en valeur ? - Elles mettent leur genoux à hauteur des oreilles...

Comment fait-on pour brûler l'oreille d'une blonde sans la toucher. - On lui téléphone quand elle entrain de repasser ...

Pourquoi les blondes utilisent elles des tampons avec des ficelles trés longues ? - Pour permettre aux morpions de faire du saut à l'élastique..

Une blonde arrive aux urgences avec le bout de son index carbonisé. 
- Mais qu'est-ce qui vous est arrivé, lui demande-t-on après les premiers soins ? 
- J'ai essayé de me suicider au revolver. 
- Un suicide en vous tirant sur le doigt ?? 
- Ben d'abord j'ai mis le canon entre mes seins, et je me suis dit soit pas conne tu les a payés 100 000 balles ... alors je l'ai mis dans la bouche, mais ça m'avait coûté 20000 F pour remettre mes dents d'aplomb ... alors je l'ai mis dans mon oreille et comme je me suis dit que ça allait faire du bruit, je me suis bouché l'autre oreille avec ce doigt ... Et j'ai tiré

Que faire quand une blonde vous lance une goupille ? - Foutez le camp ... elle a une grenade dans la bouche !

Pourquoi les blondes ont-elles des bleus autour du nombril ? - Parce que les blonds ça existe aussi!

C'est une classe de Blondes, en cours de géographie... le prof déjà accablé d'être tombé dans cette classe, montre un pays sur la carte du monde : 
- Qui peut-me dire de quel pays il s'agit ? .. Silence le plus complet dans la classe...
- Allez les filles, c'est un grand pays d'Asie, le communisme y a fait rage, on en parle beaucoup à cause du non-respect des droits de l'homme..???!!! ... Silence... encore et toujours
Démoralisé, le prof craque : 
- C'est la Chine, bordel, la Chine ! 
Il fait une autre tentative et montre le grand pays de M. Clinton... Alors, quel est ce pays? 
Stupéfaction, Béatrice lève timidement le doigt : 
- l'Amérique ? 
- Oui, bravo Béatrice... et maintenant qui va me dire qui a découvert l'Amérique ?
Et toutes les blondes en choeur : 
- c'est Béatrice !!!

Pourquoi est-ce pratique d'avoir une blonde comme passager en voiture? - Pour se garer sur les places pour handicapés

Pourquoi les blondes portent-elles des boucles d'oreilles à grosse boucle? - Pour ne plus avoir à tenir leurs chevilles avec les mains

Comment les blondes allument-elles la lumière après l'amour? - Elles ouvrent la portière

Que faire quand une blonde vous lance une grenade? - Vous enlevez la goupille et vous lui re-balancez!

Pourquoi les blondes achêtent-elles des boîtes de pilules? - Pour savoir quel jour on est

Une blonde et une brune tombent en même temps du même étage d'un building. Qui touche le sol en premier? - La brune. La blonde a du s'arrêter pour demander son chemin.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Parce que les* gars blonds* ça existe aussi!



sont où les blagues de blonds hein:hein:    


alors une autre sur les blondes en attendant 
La version programmeur 
Un programmeur raconte à ses copains programmeurs: 
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe nana dans une boîte de nuit... Les copains programmeurs: 
- Aaaah! 
- Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un bon coup, je commence à l'embrasser. 
Les copains programmeurs: 
- Aaaahhh!!! 
- Elle répond par "Déshabille-moi!!!" 
Les copains programmeurs 
- AAAAAHHHH!!! 
- Alors j'enlève sa culotte, je la soulève et je l'assois sur le clavier de mon PC... 
Les copains programmeurs: 
-OUAAAAHHHHHHH, t'as un PC à la maison? C'est quoi son processeur? 

La version blonde 
- Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'un super programmeur dans une boîte de nuit 
Les copines blondes: 
- Ahhh! 
Il m'invite chez lui, on boit un bon coup, je commence à l'embrasser. 
Les copines blondes : 
- Aaaahh! 
- Là, je lui dis: "Déshabille-moi" 
Les copines blondes : 
- Aaaaaaahhhh! 
- Alors, il m'enlève ma culotte. 
Les copines blondes : 
-	AAAAAAAAHHHHHH! Tu portes une culotte?
:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mai 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï.


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mai 2006)

Pour changer des blondes love

Si les restaurants fonctionnaient comme Microsoft...

Client: 
- Garçon! 
Serveur: 
- Bonjour monsieur! Mon nom est Bill et je suis votre serveur/responsable du service après-vente. Quel est le problème? 
Client: 
- Il y a une mouche dans ma soupe! 
Serveur: 
- Essayez encore, peut-être que la mouche disparaîtra d'elle-même. 
Client: 
- Non. Elle est toujours là. 
Serveur: 
- Moui... C'est peut-être que vous n'utilisez pas correctement votre soupe. Essayez donc de la manger avec une fourchette, par exemple. 
Client: 
- Hmmm... Même avec une fourchette, la mouche est toujours là. 
Serveur: 
- Moui... (monsieur est un client difficile) Il est possible que votre soupe soit incompatible avec le récipient que vous utilisez. Quelle sorte de récipient utilisez-vous, monsieur?
Client: 
- Un bol à SOUPE! 
Serveur: - Tiens, curieux: ça devrait fonctionner. Peut-être s'agit-il plutôt d'un problème de configuration. Comment le bol qu'on vous a amené a-t-il été présenté? 
Client: 
- Ben... Vous l'aviez posé sur une soucoupe. Mais j'avoue que je ne vois pas ce que ça peut... 
Serveur: 
- TRÈS BIEN! Vous rappelez-vous de TOUT ce que vous avez fait avant de remarquer qu'il y avait une mouche dans votre soupe? 
Client: 
- Je me suis assis et j'ai commandé cette bon dieu de soupe du jour! 
Serveur: 
- Avez-vous pensé à faire une mise à jour et adopter la soupe du jour la plus récente? 
Client: 
- Vous avez plus d'une soupe du jour par jour? 
Serveur: 
- Bien entendu, monsieur. Le soupe du jour change toutes les heures. 
Client: 
- Bien. Et quelle est la soupe du jour en ce moment? 
Serveur: 
- La soupe du jour est actuellement... la soupe aux tomates. 
Client: 
- Parfait! Amenez-moi la soupe aux tomates, et l'addition par la même occasion. (le serveur s'en va et revient avec la soupe et l'addition) 
Serveur: 
- Voilà, monsieur. La soupe du jour, et l'addition de monsieur. 
Client: 
- C'est de la soupe aux pommes de terre. 
Serveur: 
- Hem, en effet. La soupe aux tomates n'était pas encore prête. 
Client: 
- Beuh. Cela ne fait rien. Merci. 
(le serveur s'en va) 
Client: 
- Garçon, il y a un moucheron dans ma soupe! 
Serveur: 
- AARH! 
Client: 
- Je veux revoir mon kangourou basque. 
L'addition: 
Soupe du jour. ......... 10.00 
Mise à jour vers une nouvelle soupe du jour. ....... 05.00 
Accès au service après-vente ........ 04.00


----------------

Quelle est la différence entre Windows et un clou?

Auncune les deux se plantent



-----------------

Vocation précoce

Quand on lui demandait ce qu'il voudrait faire plus tard, il disait : "Quand je serais adulte, je veux être un grand écrivain."

Quand on lui demandait ce que signifiait pour lui "être un grand ecrivain", il repondait : "C'est quelqu'un qui est lu par des milliers de gens, mais pas seulement, c'est quelqu'un dont les écrits font réagir les gens qui les lisent, ils sont émus, ils pleurent, ils crient, ils se révoltent parfois..."

Son but est atteint.
Il est programmeur chez Microsoft.
Il redige les messages d'erreur.





--------------------

allez une blague Blonde:

Quelle est la différence entre une blonde et un ordinateur ?

Dans un ordinateur on rentre une seule fois les données.






-------------------

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre une informaticienne en jupe et une en pantalon?


Le temps d'accès !



:love:


----------



## wolverine (3 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer des blondes love
> 
> 
> allez une blague Blonde:
> ...




lol ! pas sous windows


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> lol ! pas sous windows



Tu m'as devancé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Trois jeunes secrétaires discutent à la pause des tours qu'elles 
> > >ont déjà joué à leur patron. 
> > > 
> > >- Moi, dit la première, j'ai découpé toutes les photos dans son 
> > > Play-boy, il n'a jamais trouvé qui avait fait le coup... 
> > > 
> > >- Ha! Ha! Ha! Moi, dit la deuxième, il y a quinze jours, j'ai 
trouvé 
> > > des préservatifs dans son tiroir, et je les ai tous percés avec 
une 
> > > épingle... 
> > > 
> > >La troisième, elle, s' évanouit... :casse: :sick: :hosto: 
> > >


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

je reste sur les blondes( facon de parler bien sur )

alors c'est une grande emission tv qui se passe au stade de france et seul les blondes sont invitées ! alors le sujet de l'emission c'est de prouver que les blondes ne sont pas si idiotes que cela !
le speaker est une vedette national et il choisi au hasard une blonde dans les tribunes ,celle ci le rejoint au centre du stade , et les questions de speaker commencent:

- bonjour melle alors voila je vais commencer tres simplement par des questions mathemathiques vous verrez ca seras facile !
- la blonde est prete a repondre....
- bien 1er question 1+1 ?
- heu..3
- pardon ??
- ben 3 non ?
- heu non pas vraiment c'est surement le stress ! on va continuer
et les autres blondes dans les tribunes " laissez lui une chance ! , laissez lui une chance"
mais bien sur que l'on va lui laisser une chance ! aller on continue
- alors cette fois 1+2 ?
- heu .. ben 5 ?
- vous etes serieuse ??
" laissez lui une chance , laissez lui une chance " dixit les blondes
bien je lui accorde une seconde chance !
- bon si je vous dis 2+1 ?
- ben 7 ?
- mais voyons c'est pas possible !!!!
" laissez lui une chance, laissez lui une chance "
- bon ok mais c'est loa derniere !
- combien font 2+2 ??
- heu ....4 ????
- " laissez lui une chance , laissez lui une chance !!!! "


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Trois jeunes secrétaires discutent à la pause des tours qu'elles
> > > >ont déjà joué à leur patron.
> > > >
> > > >- Moi, dit la première, j'ai découpé toutes les photos dans son
> ...




Les préservatifs c'est toujours dans le portefeuille et au nombre de deux au cas où


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

mdr Azz  

vboule est à nouveau foutu:casse:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Les préservatifs c'est toujours dans le portefeuille et au nombre de deux au cas où



juste deux fois ??


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> je reste sur les blondes( facon de parler bien sur )
> 
> alors c'est une grande emission tv qui se passe au stade de france et seul les blondes sont invitées ! alors le sujet de l'emission c'est de prouver que les blondes ne sont pas si idiotes que cela !
> le speaker est une vedette national et il choisi au hasard une blonde dans les tribunes ,celle ci le rejoint au centre du stade , et les questions de speaker commencent:
> ...



On a beau rire des blondes et elle en rit aussi avec nous coucou: Toumai), mais il n'en reste pas moins que ce sont, les fantasmes des hommes (enfin pas moi:rateau: :rose: )


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mdr Azz
> 
> vboule est à nouveau foutu:casse:



lol ! moi aussi j'ai bien envie de te bouler mais peut po non plus !!


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> juste deux fois ??



Toujours en avoir deux 
Si l'un a un probleme ou sinon en cas de redéploiement avec la même :rateau: :rose:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en avoir deux
> Si l'un a un probleme ou sinon en cas de redéploiement avec la même :rateau: :rose:



lol !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On a beau rire des blondes et elle en rit aussi avec nous coucou: Toumai), mais il n'en reste pas moins que ce sont, les fantasmes des hommes (enfin pas moi:rateau: :rose: )



rhoooooooooooo :love: :rose: 
ps : t'en a que deux ds la poche c'est tout  redéploiement :bebe: :afraid: 

Azz : zentil le coup d'boule hein.. t'enlève zentiment tes griffes avant:hein:  :love:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Azz : zentil le coup d'boule hein.. t'enlève zentiment tes griffes avant:hein:  :love:



mdr t'inquiete je les sors que quand c'est necessaire ! la c'etait pour une photo souvenir:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> rhoooooooooooo :love: :rose:
> ps : t'en a que deux ds la poche c'est tout  redéploiement :bebe: :afraid:
> 
> Azz : zentil le coup d'boule hein.. t'enlève zentiment tes griffes avant:hein:  :love:




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï. 
 redeploiement, "pour faire soft" :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

c'est une blonde vous croyez   

http://wired.st-and.ac.uk/~chris/humour/image/sprink/disgusting.jpg


j'préfère mettre que le lien:hein:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

c'est l'histoire de toto , il est chez lui devant un bouquin quant il entend un bruit bizarre venant de la chambre de sa mere , alors il se leve file devant la chambre et entrouve la porte et la que voit t'il , sa mere nue les jambes ecartées devant son miroir en train de se masturber et gemissant " je veux un homme,je veux un homme " alors toto choqué referme la porte et file a son bouquin.
le soir il entend a nouveau des gemissement provenant de la chambre de sa mere , encore une fois il file voir , entrouve la porte et avec stupeur voit sa mere se faire prendre par un homme ! aussitot toto file devant le miroir de sa chambre se denude et se masturbe en disant " je veux un velo , je veux un velo "


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est une blonde vous croyez
> 
> http://wired.st-and.ac.uk/~chris/humour/image/sprink/disgusting.jpg
> 
> ...



lol ! apparement elle cherche a le savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

azz  heureusement que les gosses sont au plume à cette heure, c'est grâtiné:hein:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> azz  heureusement que les gosses sont au plume à cette heure, c'est grâtiné:hein:



tu trouves ? je peux faire plus gratiné,limite cramé !


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ? je peux faire plus gratiné,limite cramé !




Ne te carbonises pas trop:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ? je peux faire plus gratiné,limite cramé !



carré blanc version 18.0:hein: :rateau:


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> carré blanc version 18.0:hein: :rateau:



carré blanc ? ca existe encore


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Azz : les blondes ont tjs une excellente mémoire  

alors une chtite un peu grâtinée pour le dodo hein :love: 
> 
> > >Un homme un peu complexé va chez le tatoueur et se fait inscrire 
> > >"Clio" sur le sexe. 
> > > 
> > >De retour chez lui, il se regarde dans une glace et dit : 
> > > 
> > >Voilà maintenant tu as tout d'une grande 
> > > 
> > >******************************************************** 
> > > 
> > >Ma femme dit que je baise comme un lapin... mais je vois pas 
> > >comment elle peut me juger en 20 secondes! 
> > > 
> > >******************************************************** 
> > > 
> > >C'est un mec qui passe dans la rue des putes, il en accoste une: 
> > > 
> > >le mec: "C'est combien la turlutte?" 
> > > 
> > >la pute: "C'est 30 euro" 
> > > 
> > >le mec: "oh mince, j'en ai que 10...bon, je te les donne et je te 
> > > file mon portable, ça te va?" 
> > > 
> > >la pute réfléchit et dit : "Bon c'est ok" 
> > > 
> > >Le mec fait sa petite affaire et puis lui file les 10 euro...... 
> > > 
> > >La pute s'exclame : "Et ton portable?" 
> > > 
> > >Le mec : "Ah oui....06.45.86.22.14 
> > > 
> > >******************************************************* 
> > > 
> > >A l'hôpital, une superbe jeune femme attend dans le couloir sur sa 
> > >civière avant d'être conduite au bloc opératoire pour subir une 
petite 
> > >intervention. 
> > > 
> > >Elle s'inquiète un peu quand même, d'autant plus que l'heure 
tourne... 
> > > 
> > >Un type en blouse blanche s'approche, relève le drap qui la 
recouvre 
> > >et examine son corps nu. Il rabat le drap, s'éloigne vers d'autres 
> > >blouses blanches et discute. 
> > > 
> > >Un deuxième en blouse blanche s'approche, relève le drap et 
> > >l'examine. 
> > > 
> > >Puis il repart. 
> > > 
> > >Quand le troisième blouse blanche approche, lève le drap et la 
> > >scrute,la jeune femme s'impatiente: 
> > > 
> > >- C'est bien beau toutes ces auscultations, mais quand allez-vous 
> > > m'opérer? 
> > > 
> > >L'homme en blouse blanche hausse les épaules: 
> > > 
> > >- J'en ai aucune idée, nous on repeint le couloir. 
> > >


----------



## al02 (4 Mai 2006)

Une bien débile pour ne pas dénoter :

- Avec quoi ramasse-t-on la papaye?

- Avec une foufourche.


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2006)

*Avis extrêmement important et recommandations pour les femmes, petites amies, fiancées, mères, surs, filles etc.

Ces règles doivent être communiquées avant la Coupe du Monde*

Liste des règles

1. du 9 juin au 9 juillet, vous devriez lire les pages sports des journaux afin d'être au courant de ce qui se passe et ainsi être en mesure de vous joindre intelligemment à une conversation. Si ce n'est le cas, vous seriez totalement ignorée. NE PAS vous plaindre si vous ne reçevez aucune marque d'attention de notre part dans ce cas de figure.

2. Pendant la Coupe du Monde, la télévision m'appartient (où à tout le moins celle qui dispose du plus grand écran) tout le temps sans exception. N'essayez même pas de jeter un oeil sur la télécommande vous risqueriez de le perdre (l'il)

3. Si vous devez passer devant la télé durant un match, cela m'importe peu, du moment que vous le faites en rampant sur le sol et sans me distraire. Si vous décidez de vous mettre nue devant la télé, assurez-vous d'avoir des vêtements à portée de main afin d'éviter un refroidissement car je n'aurai pas le temps de vous emmener chez le docteur ou de m'occuper de vous pendant le mois que durera la Coupe du Monde

4. Pendant les matches je serai aveugle à vos gestes, sourd à vos demandes ou muet si vous désirez une conversation. Les seuls exceptions seront pour demander une bière ou quelque chose à manger. Pour le reste, n'espérez pas que je réponde au téléphone, que j'aille ouvrir la porte ou que j'aille chercher le gosse qui vient de tomber du 2ème Ca n'arrivera pas

5. Ce serait une bonne idée de votre part de vous arranger pour qu'il y ait toujours une douzaine de bières au frigo ainsi que des snacks en tout genre à portée de main.
Ne tirez pas la tête à mes amis qui viendraient voir un match. En échange d'un comportement responsable de votre part, vous seriez autorisées à regarder la télé de minuit à 6hr, sauf en cas de rediffusion d'un match que j'aurais raté par mégarde

6. S'il vous plait ! Si vous me voyez énervé à cause d'une des équipes que je supporte, NE PAS venir me dire "allez, ce n'est qu'un jeu" ou encore "t'inquiètes pas, ils gagneront la prochaine fois". Le seul fait de dire cela ne ferait que me mettre encore plus en colère et je vous aimerais encore moins. Souvenez-vous que vous n'en saurez jamais autant que nous sur le football et que vos "mots d'encouragements" ne feront que nous mener à une rupture ou un divorce.

7. Vous êtes la bienvenue si vous désirez vous asseoir parmi nous afin de regarder un match. Vous pouvez nous parler pendant la mi-temps, au moment du passage des pubs et uniquement si le score nous agrée. Notez que j'ai dit "un" match et qu'il n'est pas question de prendre la Coupe du Monde comme excuse afin de "passer un peu de temps ensemble"

8. La rediffusion des goals est très importante. Je me fout de savoir si je les ai déjà vus ou pas, je veux les revoir plusieurs fois

9. Dites à vos amies de NE PAS avoir la moindre fête en rapport avec leurs gosses ou quoi que ce soit qui impliquerais ma présence car :
1° je n'irai pas
2° je n'irai pas
3° je n'irai pas

10. Par contre si un de mes amis m'invite chez lui afin de regarder un match, notez que j'y serai en un rien de temps

11. Les résumés des moments forts des matchs sont aussi importants que les matches eux-même. Ne pensez même pas à dire des choses du genre "mais tu as déjà vu ça Pourquoi on ne regarderais pas autre chose ensemble ?" la réponse serait: "merci de vous référer à la règle n° 2 de cette liste"

12. Finalement, épargnez-nous les expressions comme "Dieu merci, ça ne se passe qu'une fois tous les 4 ans". Je suis immunisé contre cette phrase car après ceci, viendra la Champions League, Le championnat Belge, Anglais, Espagnol, Italien, etc, etc.

Merci de votre coopération

Les hommes du monde


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis extrêmement important et recommandations pour les femmes, petites amies, fiancées, mères, surs, filles etc.
> 
> Ces règles doivent être communiquées avant la Coupe du Monde*
> 
> ...




Je ne vois pas pourquoi ces règles devraient être adressées aux éléments féminins et signées "les hommes du monde" !!! ..... beaucoup de femmes aiment le foot et sont escagassées par des éléments masculins qui eux, ne sont guère intéressés !!! Na


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis extrêmement important et recommandations pour les femmes, petites amies, fiancées, mères, surs, filles etc.
> 
> *


*


Je n'aime pas le foot :rateau: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas le foot :rateau:



Ben tu vois, que tu n'as pas que des défauts ... :rateau: (tu le fais pas exprès pour embêter Chaton, au moins ?   )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

L'Homme - Analyse Physico-chimique 

ELEMENT : Homme 
SYMBOLE : Hm 

ANALYSE QUANTITATIVE : Mesuré à 17 cm bien que quelques isotopes existent en 25, 20,13 et même 10 cm 
DÉCOUVREUR : Eve (découvert par accident un jour où elle avait envie de côtelettes) 
LIEU D'EXTRACTION : Se trouve en grandes quantités en présence d'un gisement de Fm très pur. 
PROPRIETES PHYSIQUES : 
a) Surface souvent recouverte de poils, raides par endroits, doux dans d'autres. 
b) Bout quand on l'agite, se glace quand on le met en présence de la logique et du bon sens, se liquéfie quand on le traite comme un dieu. 
c) Devient détestable lorsqu'on le mélange à n'importe quel alcool. 
d) Peut être la cause de maux de tête ; à manipuler avec précaution. 
e) Diminue son entropie directement après sa réaction avec l'élément Fm (état se manifestant par des ronflements). 
f) Augmente sa masse considérablement en vieillissant, perd de ses capacités réactionnelles. 
g) se déshydrate rapidement par temps sec. 
h) rarement trouvé à l'état pur après 14 ans. 
i) possède souvent un attachement inexplicable à sa roche mère, rendant l'extraction difficile. 
j) Si on le met sous pression, devient trop dur et improductif; n'est productif que si l'on utilise la subtilité, les subterfuges, et la flatterie. 
PROPRIETES CHIMIQUES 
a) tendance très forte à réagir avec l'élément Fm, même si la réaction est parfois endothermique. 
b) réputé être le meilleur catalyseur pour les réactions de transformation de l'élément Fm. 
c) Possède la faculté d'entrer en réaction avec à peu près n'importe quoi. 
d) en cas de réaction importante, l'aspect de l'élément change pour virer au rouge. 
e) Si il est saturé en alcool, il devient inerte et repoussant pour la plupart des éléments. 
f) Ne convient pas pour les tâches ménagères et les opérations de nettoyage. 
g) Ne convient pas non plus pour les tâches familiales. 
h) Est neutre en ce qui concerne la courtoisie et l'impartialité. 
USAGES COURANTS 
a) Transport de choses lourdes, chauffeur, dîners gratuits au restaurant... 
b) usage possible pour les activités sexuelles. 
TESTS 
a) Les spécimen les plus purs ne sont pas synonymes de pureté, et ceux qui ont déjà servi, encore moins. 
DANGERS 
a) La réaction avec un autre élément Hm est extrêmement violente si l'élément Fm est le catalyseur.


----------



## duracel (4 Mai 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une bien débile pour ne pas dénoter :
> 
> - Avec quoi ramasse-t-on la papaye?
> 
> - Avec une foufourche.


 
Déjà bu il y a 7 pages.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu il y a 7 pages.



 duracel 

bah alors al02  on suit plus:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

On parle beaucoup ici des blondes, mais à mon sens, on oublie une autre frange hautement intellectuelle de la gent féminine : la majorette. Voici deux cas (devinettes)

Q : Quelle différence entre une majorette et un neurone ? (marche aussi avec les blondes )

R : un neurone !

Q : Quelle différence entre une majorette et un cheval de garde républicain ?

R : Un neurone (celui qui empêche la majorette de ch*** pendant qu'elle défile).


----------



## duracel (4 Mai 2006)

Devinette:
-Quelle est la différence entre une poule?


-Elle a les deux pates de la même longueur, surtout la gauche.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Devinette:
> -Quelle est la différence entre une poule?
> 
> 
> -Elle a les deux pates de la même longueur, surtout la gauche.



 va faire un tour la haut tu y trouvera ton bonheur


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Devinette:
> -Quelle est la différence entre une poule?
> 
> 
> -Elle a les deux pates de la même longueur, surtout la gauche.



Et la différence entre un vieux pneu et une enclume, tu la connais ?


Il n'y en a pas, ils sont tous deux en caoutchouc ... Sauf l'enclume !


----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2006)

ça fait un petit moment que j'ai rien posté ici , alors voili voilou: 














oui je sais la charte... mais pour les animaux y a rien marqué....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Je l'ai déjà mis dans ce fil, celui là !


----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà mis dans ce fil, celui là !



je te présente alors toutes mes excuses....  

alors j'en retente deux autres ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Le second aussi est déjà passé ici, Poildep, je crois.


----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le second aussi est déjà passé ici, Poildep, je crois.



bon j'abandonne.....:rateau: :rateau:  je m'exile


----------



## I-bouk (4 Mai 2006)

j'adore quand c'est des images ! trop bon 

aller une de plus :


----------



## Patamach (4 Mai 2006)

Extrait de Mister O de Lewis Trondheim


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois, que tu n'as pas que des défauts ... :rateau: (tu le fais pas exprès pour embêter Chaton, au moins ?   )




je ne sais pas :rateau:  coucou

Dans la famille si les système d'exploitation étaient...:rateau: 




Si les systèmes d'exploitations étaient des pizzas ?


MS-DOS : 
La pizza n'est composée que d'une fine couche de pâte avec quelque anchois vieux de 10 ans posés dessus. Vous la mangez et vous mourrez de faim. 

Windows 95 : 
La pizza est magnifique, il y a de gros morceaux de mozzarella partout, deux grosses olives brillantes, des tranches de poivrons et de tomates étalées dessus ; mais au moment vous voulez l'avaler, vous vous apercevez qu'elle est en plastique et vous vous étranglez avec une des tranches de tomates coincée dans votre gorge. 

Macintosh Système 7 : 
La pizza est magnifique, mais au moment où vous voulez la déguster, le serveur arrive et vous tire une balle de calibre 6 dans la tête en vous disant qu'on ne doit pas la manger, que la vue de la pizza suffit à un utilisateur normal. 

UNIX : 
Quand le serveur arrive avec une immense pizza de 230 kilos environs, vous faites une attaque et vous en mourrez. 

OS/2 : 
Le serveur vient vers vous et vous annonce que la pizza OS/2 est trois fois mieux que la pizza Windows 95, qu'elle est faite avec de très bons produits frais, mais qu'elle n'est pas livrable avant trois ans. 

AmigaOS : 
Le serveur vous apporte dans un sac en plastique un truc tout vert et qui sent le rat crevé en putréfaction. Forcément, la pizza est vieille de 10 ans (c'est celle que vous mangiez quand vous étiez gosse). 

Linux : 
La meilleure pizza, tout simplement. En plus, elle ne coûte quasiment rien. Rien ne vous empêche de la faire mitonner chez un petit pizzaïolo des chaînes RedHat ou Suse, ou par un membre du réseau communautaire Debian, mais le plus rigolo est de récupérer la recette et de tout choisir vous-même. 
Attention : Linux n'est à proprement parler que la pâte. Les tomates viennent du projet GNU, et le fromage de Gnome ou KDE. 



-------------------
Si les systèmes d'exploitations étaient des partis ?

Windows : 
Gates est le seul Dieu et Balmer est son prophète. Toute personne s'opposant à Dieu est automatiquement exclue et persécutée jusqu'au suicide par tous les moyens possibles. Les plus chanceuses se font acheter et laver le cerveau. Les fidèles se sentent libres et ne sentent pas les chaînes tant qu'ils ne bougent pas. 
Le Parti possède un prosélytisme que seuls les linuxiens peuvent dépasser. 
La ligne du Parti ne cesse de changer suivant l'air du temps, promet des lendemains qui chantent et tout ce que Bill Gates sent comme la meilleure façon de gagner des voix. 
Le Parti est ouvertement à visée hégémonique. Toute résistance est futile. Elle n'existe d'ailleurs même pas. En parler est déjà une faute. 
Tout se passe dans les coulisses. Le Parti ne montre à l'extérieur rien de sa cuisine interne. "Sécurité par l'obscurité" est la règle. 
Dans les discours, le but est de satisfaire le mieux possible les électeurs. En grattant très peu, on s'aperçoit que la seule valeur importante dans le parti est l'argent. Pourtant il y en a déjà de quoi acheter le Ministère de la Justice entier (ça a déjà été fait). 
Oublier de payer sa cotisation est puni de prison. Seules exceptions, les nouvelles victimes, le temps qu'elles oublient qu'il y a un monde dehors. 
L'argent prime tout. Un benchmark peut se truquer. La vérité n'existe pas, on peut l'inventer et l'imposer par la pure répétition. En tout cas, elle est ailleurs que dans les discours. 
La loi est accessoire car un juge peut être acheté ou roulé dans la farine. Un contrat ne lie que celui qui y croit et la corruption n'est qu'un moyen. 
Or, la fin justifie les moyens. Le Parti Windows est quelque part entre le fascisme communisme version 1984 et la scientologie.

Macintosh : 
Parti en pleine renaissance après un retour aux sources et le come-back du fondateur messie Jobs. 
Pour le citoyen de base, tout doit être simple. Il ne doit pas avoir à s'occuper de quoi que ce soit. Il doit faire aveuglément confiance. Ça marche très bien... tant que le parti reste confidentiel. 
Dernièrement de nombreux transfuges de Linux ont rejoint les rangs des sympathisants : les mêmes idéaux de convivialité et de haine envers Windows sans les prises de tête philosophiques de Stallman. 

Linux : 
Ses partisans sont apparemment incapables d'autocritique. Les critiques extérieures ne font que renforcer la conviction de ses fanatiques. Ça ne les empêche pas de patcher les programmes et discours pour les adapter à la réalité. Chaque membre en ayant sa version, tout le monde est content. 
L'un des thèmes principaux est la sécurité. La sécurité ne peut être obtenue qu'en publiant tout et n'importe quoi. Avantage indéniable : l'ennemi n'a pas le temps de penser à autre chose. 
Tout partisan de Linux se doit de vénérer Linus Torvalds, de lire ses citations, de les utiliser le plus souvent possible pour soutenir ses propos. Officiellement, tout le monde est égal mais certains le sont apparemment plus que d'autres. C'est le culte du chef. 
Chef qui a intérêt à rester digne de son rang : un fork du parti pourrait très vite arriver si, un jour, il n'est plus à la hauteur. 
La plupart des partisans ne parlent pas tant des qualités de Linux, mais ne passent leur temps qu'à ironiser, combattre, détruire leurs adversaires.
Les partisans de Linux n'existent que par le combat envers ce qu'ils considèrent comme étant leurs ennemis (qui sont partout d'ailleurs. Le fanatique Linux est paranoïaque. souvent à juste titre). 
Les querelles byzantines sont intrinsèques à la culture linuxienne. Tout étant publié jusqu'à overdose, il y a matière à discuter de tout pendant des gigaoctets. L'hygiène est la dernière préoccupation d'un pur linuxien. L'alcool est mieux considéré. 
L'argent est une valeur maudite, issue d'un système économique périmé. Les Mips sont bien plus intéressants. Tout travail ne peut être que bénévole. Si vous voulez quelque chose en retour de vos efforts, vous êtes excommunié. 
Linux est une voie sans retour : qui s'y engage subit une monstrueuse pression sociale pour passer du stade de neuneu à celui de scarabée puis de gourou quasi-divin. Et de même que la vie ne vaut rien mais rien ne vaut la vie, Linux ne vaut rien mais rien ne vaut Linux. 
Toute une catégorie d'utilisateurs se dirigent vers Linux car il est une meilleure arme pour nuker, hacker, détruire leurs adversaires, y compris et surtout les innocents et les faibles. Linux est le plus apprécié des terroristes. Le fanatique Linux pur et dur est réactionnaire, pour lui le rendre plus convivial et accessible aux non-initiés et ainsi ressembler à d'autres qui ont fait des progrès dans ce domaine est un manquement grave à l'idéologie qui les gouverne. Linux est élitiste. 
Il est un moyen de discriminer les utilisateurs : Linux est le choix du fort, le faible n'est pas capable de l'utiliser. Il est ouvertement affirmé que la sélection des idées par compétition est la seule voie et que les autres doivent crever. Linux est darwiniste. 
Un parti linuxien serait anarchiste, tendance totalitaire si on laissait faire certains de ses membres. 



--------------------
Si les systèmes d'exploitations étaient des religions ?

Windowsologie : 
L'orthodoxie est constituée autour de deux piliers : Intel et Windows, la fameuse Sainte Binarité Wintel, avec ses mystères.
Elle est au-delà de votre compréhension, et il n'est absolument pas bien (ni conseillé pour la santé) de chercher la Vérité. Microsoft© est là pour ça. Contentez-vous de croire... et de payer. Seul l'argent sauvera votre âme. 
Elle a son pape : le très riche Bill Gates. 
Ses dissidents sectaires : AMD, Cyrix, Netscape, Sun. 
Elle est basée sur deux Evangiles : la NThora et le Nouvel Office. 

Linuxisme : 
Les Linuxiens nient la divinité d'Intel et la Sainteté de Windows. Leur but, au cours de messes noires (comme leur écran en 80 caractères), est de détruire point par point le Dogme de la License, et parlent de réécrire totalement les Deux Evangiles.
L'argent est maudit et payer satanique. Il faut payer de sa personne. 
Pour eux, le simple utilisateur doit tenter de comprendre toutes les arcanes de la Foi (GNU.org), et pour eux le baptême ne s'appelle pas la Signature du Chèque, mais la Recompilation du Noyau (Kernel.org). Le Linuxisme encourage la libre interprétation des écritures, réclame des décisions personnelles difficiles, impose une herméneutique subtile à l'utilisateur et tient pour acquis que tout le monde ne peut pas atteindre le Salut. 
Il faut interpréter soi-même le programme : loin de la communauté baroque des fêtards, l'utilisateur est enfermé à l'intérieur de la solitude de ses propres tourments. Cette communauté a vite dérivé de l'hérésie à l'apostasie complète, même si certaines figures comme Saint Linus et Saint RMS sont encore vénérées partout.  Des scissions ont vues le jour, certains des fidèles les moins vertueux retournant partiellement dans le Côté Obscur, avec des sectes comme les adorateurs de KDE ou d'un Gnome. 
Certains escrocs au chapeau rouge veulent faire croire que l'accès à la Foi est simple, mais seuls ceux qui psalmodient les Howtos et la Debian se considèrent comme des Parfaits.
Un prophète du milieu, Eric Raymond, a trahi les siens en publiant tout le code de langage qui rendait hermétique ce milieu de Hackers. 

Macintoshlique : 
"Mangez des pommes" dit la Bonne Parole que nous annonce Saint Jobs. 
Après une période de grand trouble spirituel, un retour au source a été effectué et les fidèles reviennent. La simplicité est la règle. Tout est clair, tout est beau, il n'y a qu'une Vérité. C'est un système gai, convivial, amical, il dit au croyant comment il doit procéder étape par étape pour atteindre - sinon le Royaume des Cieux - le moment où le document est imprimé. C'est une forme de catéchisme : l'essence de la révélation est abordée au moyen de formules simples et d'icônes somptueuses. Chacun a droit au Salut.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2006)

«Le Bar est un espace de liberté sur un serveur dédié ou l'on peut poster sa platitude qu'on n'ose même pas dire à ses collègues car c'est trop la honte sinon mais si mon post me fait rire c'est trop bien.»

Pas mal non ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Mai 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre un thermomètre buccal et rectal ?
Le goût.

Deux gars discutent:
"Tu savais que ta femme ne mettait pas de culotte ?"
"Bah nan... qui te l'as dit ?"
"Mon p'tit doigt !!!"


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Pas mal le nuage chargé de pluie 

Un milliard d'habitants au kilomètre carré hihi  Sacré jeunes va...

"Le homard de vinci"


----------



## al02 (4 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu il y a 7 pages.


Je sais  : post 707 

Il y a presque un an !     Mouarff !!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2006)

C'est le printemps. Deux gars sur un banc discutent :
- Regarde c'est superbe. Tout sort de terre, tout revit. 
- Déconne pas, j'ai enterré ma belle-mère cette semaine...

Désolé.  :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

les blondes et l'email

Une blonde sort de chez elle et ouvre sa boîte aux lettres puis retourne chez elle les mains vides.
Quelques minutes plus tard elle répète cette opération et revient chez elle de nouveau bredouille. Puis, au bout de la troisième fois qu'elle sort ainsi pour aller voir son courrier, un voisin qui assistait à la scène lui demande surpris : "Vous devez attendre un courrier urgent pour sortir comme ça toutes les cinq minutes ?" 
La blonde répond : 
"Non, c'est mon ordinateur qui n'arrête pas de me dire "vous avez du courrier" ". 





Les blondes naviguent sur le net...

Pourquoi les blondes jettent-elles de l'eau sur leur ordinateur ?

Pour naviguer sur Internet !!


:love:

Si les systèmes d'exploitations étaient des femmes ?


UNIX : Elle est sérieuse, objective, très logique et intelligente. 
Elle n'est pas terriblement séduisante, mais ça va beaucoup mieux avec une bonne couche de maquillage. 
Elle est très ordonnée et garde toujours sa maison propre. 
Elle ne parle que le grec ancien et ne daigne vous écouter que si vous utilisez une grammaire parfaite. 
Elle est très stable émotionnellement et refuse toute discussion. 
Les gens lui demandent son avis pour des choses très importantes car ils savent qu'ils peuvent avoir confiance en elle. 

Mac OS : 
Elle est d'un caractère égal et n'explose que si vous faites quelque chose de vraiment stupide ou si quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans son système. 
Elle est très belle et sa beauté se renforce avec l'âge. 
Elle est aussi très élégante et lance les modes. 
Elle ne ment jamais. 
Elle est d'un abord facile et on peut aisément obtenir tout ce qu'on veut d'elle. 
Elle adore communiquer, elle est souple et aime le changement. 
Tous ceux qui ont été en contact avec elle ont été conquis et elle a des fans partout dans le monde. 
Elle vous sourit toujours quand vous l'allumez. 

Windows : 
Elle est souvent d'humeur désagréable et vous explose souvent au nez sans raison apparente. 
Vous devez vous battre avec elle pour lui faire faire la moindre chose sortant de l'ordinaire et elle insiste pour que vous employiez toujours la manière forte. 
Elle est extrêmement jalouse et on lui prête la réputation d'avoir versé du poison dans le verre de celles qui lui ont rendu visite. 
Elle peut aussi se battre contre des amies à elle et cela peut prendre des heures pour que l'on parvienne à les faire entendre raison et enfin se parler l'une l'autre... 
Mais même à ce moment là, elles ne semblent se reconnaître que quand elles en ont envie. 
Elle a beaucoup de problèmes psychologiques dont la source remonte à sa petite enfance dans le DOS, et ce bien qu'elle proclame partout en être "sortie". 
Sa maison semble immaculée jusqu'à ce que l'on visite les toilettes et les armoires où elle cache toutes les conneries qu'elle ne sait pas où ranger et qu'elle ne veut pas que les gens voient. 
Sa maison est pleine d'appareils ménagers séduisants mais vous aurez bien de la chance si vous en trouvez un qui fonctionne. Rien dans cette maison n'est là où vous vous attendriez à le trouver : la cuisine est sur le toit et la salle de bains est sous une trappe cachée sous le tapis. Elle piquera une crise de colère si vous tentez de changer les meubles de place. Si elle devient vraiment folle, vous serez obligé de l'envoyer à l'asile, détruire sa maison et en reconstruire une nouvelle.
Elle dépérit avec l'âge et devient chaque année plus irascible. 

BeOS : 
Elle est fabuleuse. 
Superbe, de ravissants yeux verts, et qui plus est docteur en physique nucléaire.
Le problème est qu'elle est assez difficile à joindre. On a pu la croiser à une fête un jour ou l'autre, l'apercevoir dans un escalier, avoir une trop brève conversation, mais pas moyen de récupérer son téléphone pour tenter un rendez-vous. 
Les mauvaises langues disaient qu'elle finira jeune, à brûler la chandelle par les deux bouts, et il paraîtrait qu'elle serait rentrée au monastère pour naines. 

VMS : 
C'est la vieille tante qui pique. 
Douairière, royale avec ses petits napperons brodés et son vieux fauteuil au cuir qui grince, elle n'a néanmoins pas son pareil pour trouver la bonne personne à appeler dans le village pour finir un truc urgent. 
On peut toujours compter sur elle, même si elle cherchera quelques minutes où elle a bien pu mettre ce petit ustensile extra qui épluche les pomme de terre, mais qu'elle finira par retrouver sur une étagère poussiéreuse. 

Amiga : 
C'était la copine d'école. 
Super sympa, mignonne à croquer. Mais ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on ne l'a vu qu'on se demande si le souvenir n'est pas un peu glorifié. 
Quelques vieux copains affirment être toujours en contact avec et qu'elle est encore plus formidable, mais on n'ose guère passer la voir par peur d'être déçu. Et il faut bien que jeunesse se passe.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2006)

Il est marrant pour de bon lui !!!


----------



## wolverine (4 Mai 2006)

c'est un couple qui debarque de province et s'installe a paris,ils arrivent dans leur nouvel appartement commence a amenager les lieux ,puis le mari decide de sortir un peu pour se degourdir les jambes, apres une longue marche il se retrouve dans une rue a putes et une envie soudaine le tente , alors il s'approche d'une prostituée et lui demande le tarif :
- c'est combien pour une pipe ?
- 50 euros !!
- 50 euros ?? je n'ai que 10 euros sur moi ca iras ?
- tu plaisantes mon chou va voir ailleurs !!
decus le gars decide de laisser tomber et rentre chez lui, apres avoir diner il decide de sortir faire un tour avec sa femme , ils visitent leur quartier et tombent sur la rue a putes,quand soudain il se retrouve devant la pute de cet apres midi:
- pfff mon pauvre cheri ta vu ce que tu as trouvé pour 10 euros ...


----------

